#ubuntu-server 2006-10-09
<kRaKoN> I would like to get some information about ubuntu server I used ubuntu desktope but now that i intalled ubun server i don't know how to do most of the things because i don't have a grafic enviroment. I would like to setup a webserver on that one but i don't know how to do it, is there anybook, or tutorial?
<infinity> kRaKoN: This isn't a support channel, but "apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork" would be a good start to having a webserver running.
<kRaKoN> okay infinity thank you.
<Ries> Hey Guys... if I take a kernel compiled on a debian sarge machine, will it work on a ubuntu-server edition? Or are there any specialities I should know about?
<Ries> Hey Gues
<Ries> I just compiled a kernel... How can I check if the kernel I am currently running is 32Bit or 64Bit?
<Ries> uname -m
<Ries> other question...
<Ries> I need to build a install CD with my custom kernel... any pointers?
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-10
<womble> Hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu server to run on a sun 2100 fire server (amd64)
<womble> The network appears up but I can't ping anything, just get destination host unreachable and the connection works on another machine...
<womble> Anyone able to suggest what I can try?
<Ries> what does ifconfig tell you?
<nictuku> what does mii-tool tell you?
<Ries> what does the book of a thousand and one answers tell you?
<goofey> does the ubuntu lamp server install include everything the ubuntu server install would?
<Ries> goofey: I think LAMP stands for Linux Apache Mysql PHP
<Ries> if you need that... it will work...
<goofey> it does stand for Linux Apache Mysql PHP - the question is - doews it also install all the stuff that would come with a standard ubuntu server install (ie: samba, cups, nfs etc)
<Squee> Is it possible to deny a mac address an IP when using ubuntu as a dhcp server?
<Ries> Squee: so you don't supply a IP ?
<Ries> Ahh
<Ries> yeaa
<Ries> that is possible...
<Ries> I think it's in the doc of the DHCP server how to do that
<Squee> alright thanks
<Squee> I'm running a game server for our lan... and we need a way to ban cheaters from the network
<nictuku> filter using using firewall rules would be much more effective
<Squee> why is that?
<Ries> I agree with nictuku....
<goofey> another way to ask this question: is it possible to add "automatic lamp" (as described here: http://www.ubuntu.com/server) to a standard ubuntu server install?
<nictuku> Squee, because they could just setup a static IP
<Squee> nictuku good point
<Squee> I was hoping that they wouldn't know how to do that but completely banning them from accessing the server does sound better
<Ries> goofey: what areyou trying todo?? LAMP installes just some software (I think)
<Ries> Squee: How do you know that they are cheaters?
<Ries> do you see that ny there MAC address ?
<goofey> Ries: that's what i'm trying to find out - the url i gave says that is "integrates" lamp if using the lamp install - does it do the same if i apt-get apache php mysql?
<Squee> We already caught 2 people at our last lan...  we have their mac adress
<ajmitch> Squee: add them to a range that's unroutable, perhaps - though they could still set it manually
<Ries> goofey: yes... you can do that by hand aswell...
<goofey> Ries: ok - cool - thanks!
<Ries> I personally do it by hand,,,
<infinity> goofey: "apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork libapache2-mod-php5 apache2 php5 mysql-server php5-mysql"
<infinity> goofey: That's what LAMP does on the install CD, pretty much exactly.
<goofey> infinity: excellent!!!!  thanks!!!
<goofey> infinity: that's exactly the info i was looking for
<tuhl> is this the right channel for Xen and Edgy?
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-11
<ViperFox> Is there anyone that is currently still here today?
<infinity> Maybe?
<ViperFox> ha
<ViperFox> nice
<ViperFox> I am looking to start a new subset team of the server team to help bring Ubuntu to light in the business world
<infinity> Like a server marketing team or something?
<ViperFox> No
<infinity> Then you're going to need to be more specific. :)
<ViperFox> I have several ideas to work from and a direction
<infinity> We're already heavily used "in the business world", and where we're not, it's usually a lack of marketing.
<ViperFox> I want to help bring ubuntu into the Small and Medium business market
<infinity> Okay.  I'm guessing this means "GUI configuration"?
<infinity> Do you have any specs written up?  Any code to back it up, or people who want to write the code?
<ViperFox> Thats why I am here, I would like to find intrest in helping me start this idea rolling
<infinity> You're unlikely to find it, sadly.
<infinity> It comes up every 2 days.  And I'm not exaggerating.
<infinity> Plenty of people *want* it, no one is really interested in implementing it.
<infinity> And it's not high on Canonical's list of things to sink time and money into.
<ViperFox> Hmm...that is sad, i have been working with Ubuntu over the last 18 months and have loved it for my own use, but sadly have not be able to find enough "Micrsoft" equivilents out there to go along with it, I am aiming to have a soultion to that of Microsoft SBS 2003
<ViperFox> there are already alot of good starting points for this, but sadly most are not easy enough to use to "take to market" persay
<ViperFox> I just feel that if the Small to Medium Business Market could be broken into with something that works similar to the Microsoft products that Ubuntu would greatly increase its presence not only in the Business community but also the Consumer market
<ViperFox> So what kind of project is the Server team handling currently, mostly Enterprise Class soultions?
<infinity> Yeah, just making sure that the server stuff we ship actually works, and working on enterprise-class clustering and such.
<ViperFox> thats fantastic
<ViperFox> I dont think that for my project alot of GUI would need to even be created
<ViperFox> Might be just as well off to use cross-platform intergration with windows client machines thus the human interface is already known, the backend just needs to be there
<ViperFox> Im looking to only really improve on technologies that already exsist
<ViperFox> Well...I shall look eles where though, thank you for your time
<mouseclonez> anyone out there have a sec?
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-12
<porkpie> Hey guy's when will there be a new release that supports the Dell PE 1950 ?
<edgy> Hi, ubuntu mysql Default options are read from the following files in the given order: /etc/mysql/my.cnf ~/.my.cnf /etc/mysql/my.cnf The default should be /etc/my.cnf which is not read and also can't understand the duplication. Has ubuntu changed this for a reason?
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-13
<pschulz01> Greetings.. anyone available for a chat about how ubuntu-server is going?
<pschulz01> I have a whole lot of questions about using ubuntu in a high availability environment, or methods techniques that can be used to make a custer of servers more robust against failures.
<netstar> hi
<netstar> I'm downloading the 6.10 beta server CD for PowerPC
<netstar> I'm wondering will it detect my OSX partition and configure grub appropriately?
<netstar> yaboot even
<netstar> I don't want to have to re-install OSX again
<netstar> ah this is a development channel
<netstar> any powerpc developers?
<pschulz01> Hi all.. 
<Buntix> Bonjour
<Buntix> j'ai un soui avec mon serveur mail 
<Buntix> les client son rejet du webmail 
<Buntix> sans aucune erreur
<Buntix> ils se connectent via vhcs
<infinity> 1) On ne parle pas Francais ici.
<infinity> 2) This isn't a support channel.
<Buntix> ok sorry 
<Buntix> is there any french chanel for server ?
<infinity> No idea.
<Buntix> ok thanks infinity 
<lionelp> Buntix: there is no french chanel for server
<lionelp> infinity: your french is perfect :)
<Buntix> ok lionelp 
<infinity> lionelp: C'est pas mal, mais je ne l'ai pas parler courament depuis 14 ou 15 ans.
<infinity> As a result, my grammar is fairly limited, and my vocabulary is even worse.
<infinity> But I still have a lovely accent (which doesn't come across on IRC)
<lionelp> not so limited
<lionelp> french people are generally very bad in foreign languages
<Buntix> yes lionelp  :p
<J_P> hi all
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-14
<plasmonet> need help please
<plasmonet> need help please
<tritonx> hi all
#ubuntu-server 2006-10-15
<anto9us> I wish, over the next couple of weeks, to write up a howto for a secure client/server database system utilising postgresql, ssh, openoffice.org base as front-end and firewalling based on client side dns updates. I have this system working already. Where would be an appropriate place to put the howto?
<pygi> anto9us: wiki
<anto9us> pygi, add it under /ServerTeam?
<pygi> anto9us: no need, just under wiki
<anto9us> pygi, ok mate, thanks, will make a start on it this week
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-08
<open-gl> I have windows xp installed on my computer and I want to put in the ubuntu disk to install on the hard drive. I also want it to delete windows and everything else such as everything on the regedit and all files on the computer. Will just installing ubuntu to the computer do this.
<dendrobates> open-gl: you will have the option to use the entire HD during the install.  That will remove windows.
<open-gl> ok cool
<diamondjed> I am connecting to my Ubuntu box via VNC by turing on Remote Desktop.  Can I change the port it is listening on?
<nealmcb> yes
<nealmcb> diamondjed: but I'm not sure offhand what the options are....  man page?
<nealmcb> and I'm headed out now...
<diamondjed> nealmcb: did you leave, sorry I was away.  I am not sure what you mean by man page.  I used ubuntu desktop's GUI Preferences>Remote Login
<open-gl> what is the defualt username for ubuntu
<open-gl> i just installed it on my computer and its asking for a username
<kgoetz> open-gl: whatever you put in during install
<open-gl> i left it as it is
<kgoetz> whatever your first name is then
<open-gl> i get a incorrect username or password
<technoid_> Whats the biggest problems most ppl find running a ubuntu server?
<Dessan> Hmm that's a hard question...
<Dessan> technoid_, I suppose the hardest problems I've had with an ubuntu server is system links being in the right place on my game server. Other than that nothing really that is hard.
<technoid_> I am trying to decide what distro to load on a new P3 server
<Dessan> Whats the use going to be?
<technoid_> probably a LAMP server
<Dessan> Then you won't run into any problems.
<technoid_> okay, thanks
<Dessan> No problem.
<technoid_> i like the ease of updating I have with Ubuntu on my desktop
<technoid_> so having that same ease on my server would be nice
<Dessan> It is. As long as your not doing crazy things or certain web control panels etc can break during updates if they arn't ready etc.
<kgoetz> anyone know what was happening wwith th ubuntu directory server conncept?
<Burgundavia> kgoetz: not much
<Burgundavia> but I need to run
<Burgundavia> back in about 3 hours, if you want to chat more then
<kgoetz> Burgundavia: ok, i'll try and make it on then
<Burgundavia> kgoetz: you still around?
<kgoetz> Burgundavia: yeah. wb
<Burgundavia> what were you questions about the server stuff?
<kgoetz> what sort of works been happening on Ldap+services integration in ubuntu, and is there a 'proper way' to ask/comment on it
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> so for the client side, there has been the auth-client-config work
<Burgundavia> on the server side, not much for gutsy, as there really hasn;t been a community team around it and the Canonical one only really got started during the gutsy cycle
<kgoetz> ok, its the server side i'm intereseted in - i'm strugging with it atm ;)
<Burgundavia> yep, LDAP sucks
<Burgundavia> what part are you struggling with?
<kgoetz> authenticating to ldap. think i've made a royal mess of the configs. i can (what i assume is) anon bind, but not bind /as/ someone
<kgoetz> so i cant edit the server with ldapvi
<Burgundavia> auth against is made easier via the auth-client-config
<Burgundavia> can you connect to your ldap server?
<kgoetz> i can ssh to teh server running it, is that the question?
<Burgundavia> no, can you connect to the actual LDAP server?
<kgoetz> yes
<Burgundavia> you can login as the admin user?
<kgoetz> no, i havent managed
<Burgundavia> ok, ugh
<Burgundavia> it has been so long since I had to deal with LDAP
<kgoetz> hm. half your luck :|
<kgoetz> Burgundavia: is there currently a group for the ldap+serices integration?
<Burgundavia> ubuntu-directory
<kgoetz> heh. i remembered. impressive
<kgoetz> Burgundavia: is that the community team? does it work with the canonical one somehow? i note that the list is ... "not heavily used"
<Burgundavia> that is the community one
<zobbo> #j #puppet
<Tig|> Hi,  I have a question about setting up a sitewide procmail filter on Ubuntu server with Postfix,  what I want to achieve is that all incoming messages are filtered for a string in the subject and if this matches then to send them all to a different address without storing a copy,  the reason it has to be sitewide is that it has to work on users without home directories that only exist as aliases :)  Any thoughts or suggestions? Apologies if this is not
<Tig|> the right place to ask.
<ivoks> well, amavis is great tool for general mangling with mail (antivirus, antispam policies, etc...)
<Tig|> thanks I will have a look
<ivoks> among other things, it's possible to setup what you want
<ivoks> amavis is overkill for that what you want
<ivoks> but, if you're planing email server, amavis is great thing for postfix
<Tig|> yeah looking at amavis it appears to be a really sledgehammer :)
<Tig|> it is actually for a Request Tracker server,  so it is not really doing general mail duties,  it has mail forwarded to it from a different server which does all the mail scanning etc,  the problem is that I can't do the filtering there as it is a hosted exchange box and we have limited access to it
<ivoks> if you only want procmail, setup /etc/procmailrc
<ivoks> and configure postfix to deliver mail with procmail
<ivoks> Tig|: http://www.postfix.org/faq.html#procmail
<ivoks> don't miss 'However, procmail is a pig'
<ivoks> :D
<Tig|> ivoks: I got that far but it does not seem to work :)  I might be messing up the procmailrc file part,  do I have to tell procmail / postfix where to find the procmailrc file?
<Tig|> I got postfix to use procmail with a quick dpkg-reconfigure :)
<ivoks> no, that's procmail's job
<ivoks> procmail by default reads /etc/procmailrc first
<ivoks> then $HOME/.procmailrc
<Tig|> thanks :)  I think that has probably nailed the issue down to my procmailrc file then :) I will read up on that and make sure it is correctly formatted :)  thanks for your help :)
<ivoks> it also read files in /etc/procmailrcs/
<ivoks> np
<_ruben> general question: ubuntu-server uses the same install/update repositories as ubuntu-desktop, right? so no additional q&a testing, for example?
<ScottK> _ruben: Same repositories, but different mix of packages.
<ScottK> The ubuntu-server mix of packages does get testing as such.
<_ruben> does this apply to the base install or also for packages like asterisk (random example)
<Nafallo> how to get procmail to move stuff around in an existant maildir?
<sommer> Nafallo: I'm not sure exactly what you need, but this article is what I refer to when using procmail: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/826/
<sommer> maybe it'll help
<mralphabet> _ruben: the person that maintains the asterisk package is also is responsible for testing.
* Nafallo looks
<Nafallo> thanks sommer
<sommer> np
<ScottK> _ruben: The base install by design, but many of us run developmental versions of Ubuntu server and test other stuff too.
<Tig|> I don't suppose anyone could look at this two line procmailrc and tell me what blindingly obvious thing I have missed? :)
<Tig|> * ^subject:*foobar.com .*
<Tig|> ! firstline@foo.foobar.com
<nijaba> mvo: compiz just crashed( quit) with no reason....  Any place I can find a meaningfull log ?
<Tig|> attempting to snag anything with foobar.com in the subject and forward it to that e-mail address
<ivoks> ^Subject:.*foobar.com.*
<Tig|> thanks :)  will try that :)
<Tig|> so I don't need that first * ?
<ivoks> .* means - any char, any number of times
<tepsipakki> hmm, I have problems with lib{nss,pam}-ldap in gutsy, and the merged config they have.. I have to downgrade to previous packages to be able to log in
<tepsipakki> and can't find out why
<soren> jdstrand: ^^
<tepsipakki> it could be a configuration problem, but I've been very careful with the merging of our settings to ldap.conf :/
<mathiaz> tepsipakki: what's the problem ?
<tepsipakki> mathiaz: well, ldap not working :)
<tepsipakki> client
<tepsipakki> I can put the ldap.conf somewhere if it helps in debugging this
<mathiaz> tepsipakki: that would help .
<tepsipakki> ok, http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/ldap.conf
<tepsipakki> note that pam_require_fqdn and pam_require_host_group is our own feature (sent upstream, but they don't seem interested :/)
<tepsipakki> has worked for three years now
<tepsipakki> have to run, we can debug it later
<Tig|> hi, can someone confirm that postfix uses procmail to deliver to local aliases (if you set it up) or does it use it's own delivery method?
<lamont> Tig|: if you tell it to
<Tig|> I have :  mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
<lamont> by default, if postfix is unpacked before postfix was configured (you installed it first), then the default is to use it.  postconf mailbox_command will tell you.
<lamont> that'd be procmail
<Tig|> specified in main.cf but do I need anything else?
<lamont> no
<Tig|> blast,  it is just not firing
<Tig|> it does not even want to log to help debug
<lamont> did you restart postfix after changing that?
<lamont> or at least /etc/init.d/postfix reload
* lamont must run
<Tig|> yep :(
<ivoks> check /var/log/mail.log
<ivoks> there should be delivered to procmail
<ivoks> or something like that...
<Tig|> there is nothing about procmail in there
<elliotjhug> Hi all, I asked a question yesterday with regards to VirtualHost issues in apache2, I used this config file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39904/, can anyone point my in directions of problems? Thanks
<mralphabet> elliotjhug: and the error you get?
<elliotjhug> Not Found The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: I also get NameVirtualHost 91.84.51.237:0 has no VirtualHosts when I reload
<mralphabet> elliotjhug: did you copy your config over from an older machine? or create new?
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: Created new
<mralphabet> hmm
<mralphabet> elliotjhug: does error.log give you any clues?
<mralphabet> elliotjhug: I'm looking at the config
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: I'll take a look 1 mo
<mralphabet> elliotjhug: did you put that config file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ and sites-enabled?
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: lots of  [client 71.10.***.***]  File does not exist: /htdocs
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: yeah, the files of symlinked
<elliotjhug> *are symlinked
<mralphabet> DocumentRoot /var/pk-productions  <- you are missing trailing slash
<mralphabet> the example config has a trailing slash
<mralphabet>         DocumentRoot /var/www/
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: yeah, I fixed that shortly after. Error continues
<sommer> elliotjhug: what happens if you remove NameVirtualHost 91.84.51.237 from the second file?
<mralphabet> elliotjhug: can you try <VirtualHost 91.84.51.237:80> ?
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: I'll try :80, then I'll try yours sommer
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: same error with your fix, I'll undo it because it also adds some warns about adding ports to urls.
<elliotjhug> sommer: has totally no effect either
<sommer> elliotjhug: does the host have more than one IP?
<sommer> also does the www-data user have permissions to read those directories?
<sommer> another thing to double check anyway.
<nealmcb> lamont: You're in Colorado? Are you coming to the colorado loco gutsy release party :-)
<elliotjhug> sommer, sorry for slow response, My machine only has 1 IP address unfortunately. I'll check the www-data thing
<mralphabet> if it only has one IP, use *
<mralphabet> NameVirtualHost *
<mralphabet> <VirtualHost *>
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: cool, I'll try that
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: You truly rock, you know that?
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: Working really well now :)
<mralphabet> works?
<mralphabet> awesome
<elliotjhug> thanks
<mralphabet> sorry I didn't point that out earlier . .. I don't do any multi ip hosting so I wasn't familiar with the setup
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: Np, I've been trying various ways to get these domains to work for literally months. You're the first person who's fixed it
<mralphabet> anyway, glad it works
<elliotjhug> mralphabet: Thanks again, I'll probably keep lurking for a bit
<leonel> http://www.postgresql.org/about/news.872  <-- let's hope it can make it  to hardy
<leonel> or...
<leonel> can we make it happen ?
<sommer> should that be added to the HardyIdeaPool page?
<ScottK> soren: Does Bug #139251 make sense to you?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139251 in mediawiki1.10 "package mediawiki1.10 1.10.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139251
<ScottK> leonel: What I'd do is AFTER Gutsy is released, ask pitti what you can do with testing to help get it into Hardy.
<mathiaz> ScottK: the attached debdiff looks wrong.
<mathiaz> ScottK: I haven't looked at the actual problem.
<ScottK> mathiaz: Any chance you could take a look at it?
* ScottK neither, but my shell scripting is almost nil. so I was hoping someone else would look.
<ScottK> It'd be $BAD to release with that package actually uninstallable.
<mathiaz> ScottK: the debdiff change is to remove 'set -e', which is an option for shell script to stop execution if one of the command/statement fails.
<ScottK> Right, that doesn't sound like the right approach to me either.
<mathiaz> ScottK: So the debdiff just avoids stoping the postinst script.
<soren> ScottK: Yes, I think I fixed it already.
<soren> ScottK: Hang on.
<soren> ScottK: The bug was in mediawiki0.10.config.
<soren> ScottK: Yeah, it should just be closed. The recent sync fixed it.
<ScottK> soren: Thanks.
<soren> I'll close it.
<nny> I am working on a howto for asterisk and zaptel on 6.06 server, anyone know where I can tell modprobe to load the zaptel modules at boot?
<ivoks>  /etc/modules
<nny> thanks
<nny> funny thing is the init.d script installed by make config is useless for unloading modules, but the one installed by the zaptel package (which is an older version in repos) does
<nny> going to try and create repos for the packages here for installs, if I can do it properly and securely, may allow people to use it
<osmosis> anyone know why  the package   vim-full   wants to install a bunch of gnome stuff ?
<mathiaz> osmosis: vim-full is compiled with all the features enabled (and thus with gnome support)
<osmosis> mathiaz: vim-python is the same though.
<osmosis> well, not exactly the same, but it wants to install a bunch of stuff that shouldnt seem necessary.
<mathiaz> osmosis: vim-python is compiled with python support. What shouldn't be necessary ?
<ScottK> soren: I'm noticing Bug #150698 and wondering if you ever got any clarification on the vmware situation.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150698 in vmware-player "vmware broken after upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150698
<osmosis> mathiaz:   http://dpaste.com/21809/
<mathiaz> ScottK: that's probably because it hasn't installed the kernel modules.
<soren> ScottK: No, I actually didn't. I'll check up on it.
<osmosis> mathiaz: why would it install  lib cairo and libpango and libxinerama   for  vim-python ?
<ScottK> mathiaz: Because they don't (apparently) actually exist for Gutsy.
<ScottK> soren: Thanks.
<mathiaz> ScottK: correct. I think they were in the commercial repostory for feisty.
<soren> osmosis: From vim-python's description:
<soren> This package contains a version of vim compiled with Python scripting support and the GTK2 GUI.
<ScottK> mathiaz: That's for vmware-server.
<osmosis> soren: yuck.
<ScottK> A Universe package requiring something from Commerical would be just wrong.
<soren> osmosis: What do you need?
<osmosis> soren: so i guess there is no  vim-python-cli  package ?
<osmosis> soren: maybe i just need to enable syntax highlighting
<mathiaz> ScottK: you're probably right. I'm using vmware-server.
<mathiaz> osmosis: did you try the package vim ?
<soren> osmosis: What do you need exactly?
<osmosis> /etc/vim/vimrc  , syntax on   does the trick.  python syntax highlighting works now.
<soren> osmosis: Sure. python-vim is not about syntax hilighting python at all.
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-09
<lamont> nealmcb: uh... when/where for the colorado loco party?
<maeth> how can i install a VPN on my ubuntu machine?
<ivoks> there are 3 vpns ubuntu supports - pptp, openvpn and vpnc
<ivoks> which one do you want. do you need server or a client?
<maeth> ivoks, need pptp, i already installed pptpd package
<ivoks> great, then you just need to create a user
<ivoks> in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
<ivoks> and edit /etc/pptpd.conf
<maeth> ivoks, ok , thnx ... gonna check
<_ruben> ivoks: and there's openswan, atleast its listed with apt-cache search
<ivoks> _ruben: right, ipsec also
<maeth> ivoks, can you help me with the configuring?
<maeth> ivoks, how do i set more users?
<ivoks> add them to chap-secrets
<ivoks> [username]  pptpd [password]  *
<maeth> ivoks, with the " [ ]  " ??
<ivoks> without [] 
<ivoks> but you should add ""
<maeth> ""? where?
<ivoks> example:
<maeth> like this "username"?
<ivoks> "ivoks" pptpd "secretpassword546;" *
<maeth> ; that too?
<maeth> sorry for the noob questioning
<ivoks> in this example, ; is part of password
<maeth> ivoks, k.. done :D
<maeth> ivoks, thnx
<maeth> ivoks, once created the user, i need to restart the service?
<ivoks> no need to do that
<maeth> ivoks, didnt worked :S
<ivoks> check yor syslog
<kraut> moin
<_ruben> gug
<soren> Good morning.
<MenZa> Morning soren :)
<soren> Hi, Menza :)
<ivoks> why is /boot/grub/menu.lst world readable?
<ivoks> :)
<Nafallo> ivoks: it is not :-)
<ivoks> well, i have unusal ubuntu here then :D
<ivoks> it is, on all my ubuntus :)
<Nafallo> no, you have the usual. I have changed some permissions where it makes sence on my server thou ;-)
<ivoks> but we should do this by default :/
<Nafallo> why?
<ivoks> people would like to set passwords for grub
<Nafallo> is there really a need before you add a password in there?
<ivoks> this is not about me :D
<ivoks> but people do want password there and don't have a clue that other users can read that file
* Nafallo thinks we should add the users password in there and not have it world-readable btw ;-)
<ivoks> that would be great, yes
<ivoks> and would require changes to passwd and useradd
<Nafallo> oh?
<ivoks> or update-grub should read if password is set, and chmod 640 it
<Nafallo> that would be cleaner in my mind indeed...
<Nafallo> grep ^password ;-)
<ivoks> something like that... :)
<ivoks> todo for 8.04 :)
<Nafallo> add it to the Serverteams ideas wikipage :-)
<ivoks> :D
<Nafallo> and if we haven't got one, create one ;-)
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/HardyIdeaPool
<Nafallo> oooh
<Nafallo> kewl!
<ivoks> hm, would that be packaging or feature? :)
<Nafallo> hehe. and hardy cause we will have apport rolled out for the whole of mains servers? ;-)
<ajmitch> it's hashed with md5, isn't it?
<Nafallo> both :-)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: you can choose to do that indeed.
<ivoks> ajmitch: it can be, but it's not by default
<ajmitch> probably a good default to have
<ivoks> and... anyway, shadow isn't world-readable
<ajmitch> agreed
<Nafallo> hmm
<ivoks> imho, we should chmod it
<Nafallo> we should probably not set a password in there thou...
<Nafallo> sometimes you need remote hands...
<ivoks> that's design problem, world-readable password is security problem
<Nafallo> yea :-)
<Nafallo> lets start with chmod if ^password
<ivoks> if you need remote hands, don't put password there :D
<Nafallo> exactly :-)
<Nafallo> I could probably set it on all the London-based servers thou ;-)
<Nafallo> which is all of them for now.
<Nafallo> MY systems...
* Nafallo gets the crazy look
<ivoks> grub: protect menu.lst from eyes of the world (chmod 640) if password is set
<ivoks> there...
<ivoks> an idean in the pool :)
<Nafallo> could we task sabdfl to negotiate x86 and x86_64 support of Dells tools on the serverside btw? ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm. what is it with all the hype around Zimbra?
<ivoks> marketing
* Nafallo tries the online demo
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> this does hell of a lot more then roundcube :-P
<ivoks> :D
<Nafallo> and it has taskfreak built-in ;-)
<Nafallo> and IM :-D
<Nafallo> :-O even
<Nafallo> what kind of IM is it?
<Nafallo> XMPP?
<ivoks> yeah
<ivoks> (iirc)
<ivoks> bad thing with zibra atm is that it installs it's own java and services
<Nafallo> if it is I love it and might even ask my boss to spend some time at for hardy
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> i'm not sure it includes IM
<Nafallo> the online demo had that.
<Nafallo> but they have five editions of the server so.. ;-)
<ivoks> yes, for MSN and AIM
<Nafallo> oh :-/
<ivoks> AOL, even
<Nafallo> where did you find that? ;-)
<ivoks> on online demo :)
<ivoks> IM
<ivoks> and then look at bottom right corner
<Nafallo> to bad they haven't got YIM, since that seems to be what my company is based on right now.
<Nafallo> or IRC! :-)
<ivoks> anyway...
<ivoks> http://www.zimbra.com/forums/developers/45-xmpp-jabber-integration.html
<Nafallo> kinky!
<Nafallo> oh! and Yahoo bought it.
<ivoks> right
<Nafallo> something tells me we will see YIM in there soonish ;-)
<Tig|> Hi everyone,  I am still having procmail/postfix issues :)  I think I have tracked it down to postfix not invoking procmail,  I have mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION" in my main.cf but I can't find any mention in the mail.log at all, any ideas?
<Tig|> I have restarted postfix etc :)
<ivoks> do you have procmail installed?
<Tig|> yep :)  and runs fine from the command line
<Tig|> I have run :   procmail DEFAULT=/dev/null VERBOSE=yes /dev/null </dev/null from the command line and it generated the expected output
<ivoks> and nothing like:
<ivoks> (delivered to command: procmail -a "$EXTENSION")
<ivoks> in mail.log?
<Tig|> nope, no mention of procmail at all
<Tig|> which is slightly baffling
<Tig|> Mail is delivered and going through fine
<ivoks> ok, try like this:
<Tig|> does it have to be in master.cf anywhere?
<ivoks> mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION" /etc/procmailrc
<ivoks> no
<Tig|> thanks will try that :)
<ivoks> hm... hm...
<ivoks> mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION" -m /etc/procmailrc
<Tig|> alas still nothing in the logs :(
<ivoks> sec, phone
<Tig|> no problem,  thanks for the help :)
<ivoks> ok...
<ivoks> postconf | grep mailbox_command
<ivoks> what does this return?
<ivoks> or postconf mailbox_command
<Tig|> sorry back now :)
<Tig|> mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"  -m /etc/procmailrc
<Tig|> mailbox_command_maps =
<ivoks> ok, that looks ok
<ivoks> when you grep 'develiered to' your /var/log/mail.log, what does it return?
* Nafallo skims through anything having Dell in the Subject on ubuntu-server
<ivoks> Nafallo: it would be very hard to get ubuntu-server on dell servers
<Nafallo> ivoks: oh?
<Nafallo> ivoks: why is that?
<ivoks> politics :D
<ivoks> dell has relations with redhat and novell, and adding ubuntu there... hm... well, it's worth trying...
<Tig|> or just buy them bare and install it yourself :)
<ivoks> Tig|: did you grep /var/log/mail.log?
<Tig|> yep
<ivoks> and?
<Tig|> just sanitising some of the data in it :)
<Tig|> there are lots of entries
<ivoks> ok :)
<Nafallo> ivoks: I don't need it fully supported. but I think it would be worthwhile to bring up providing official debs for their tools.
<ivoks> only one would be enough
<ivoks> Nafallo: that would surly be a step in right direction
<Tig|> Oct  8 14:06:49 telinf postfix/local[7920] : 173B4204608: to=<support@foo.com>, relay=local, delay=0.95, delays=0.18/0.01/0/0.77, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/rt-mailgate-3.6 --queue '! New Requests !' --action correspond --url http://foo.com/)
<ivoks> surly? is this a word? :)
<Nafallo> ivoks: I think they are committed to do it if someone steps up to talk to them as well.
<Nafallo> ivoks: surely ;-)
<ivoks> ah, thanks
<ivoks> Tig|: well, your mail is forwarded to that /usr/bin/rt-mailgate-3.6
<Tig|> yep that is done in aliases
<ivoks> Tig|: if that thing doesn't return mail to postfix, then postfix can't use procmail
<Tig|> hmm
<Tig|> wouldn't procmail do the filtering before it goes to the alias?
<ivoks> no
<Tig|> aha!
<Tig|> right I will have to bounce it through a different address first :)
<ivoks> even better
<ivoks> create procmail rule to send a copy to that service
<Tig|> ah that would do it,  I  can create a global procmail that will send it to the right aliases, it only has to last a couple of weeks :)
<_ruben> Dell is already shipping Ubuntu desktop right? So why not server as well ;-)
<Tig|> wonderful :)  thanks for that I don't think I am going mad now :)
<Nafallo> _ruben: my thought as well.
<ivoks> longer period of support
<ivoks> but, we should try, i'm all for that
<Nafallo> _ruben: and linux.dell.com seems to lean in the direction that they want to provide debs.
<_ruben> im in the process of testing ubuntu server on a poweredge860 here at work
<Tig|> Right I am going to get some lunch,  thanks for your help :)
<ivoks> Tig|: enyoj
<_ruben> lets check that url
<ivoks> enjoy even
<Nafallo> to bad their BMC hangs in 64-bit on dapper.
<Tig|> _ruben: I have ubuntu-server running on 1850s and 1855s if that helps :)
<Nafallo> I have it on 2850s
<ivoks> i have it on 1600SC, 1500SC and 1435SC
<Nafallo> and smaller machines... want the heck are they called again ;-)
<Nafallo> SC1425
<_ruben> we currently run novell's SLES9 on SC1425's and PE860's
<ivoks> eh.. and 1650 too :D
<_ruben> sc1425 is retired tho
<Nafallo> I need to document what systems we have before it's to late...
<_ruben> hehe
<ivoks> in company i worked before, first thing to do was replace suse with (at first) debian and (later) ubuntu :)
<ivoks> 20-30 machines
<_ruben> here we started with slackware (4.0, before i even worked here) .. then debian potato, followed by woody .. then sarge took too long to become stable and we really needed a 2.6 kernel, so the decision was made to go with SLES9 .. now im investigating a possible move from SLES9 to Ubuntu
<ivoks> maybe we should, for a start, edit http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu-server
<ivoks> and even create remastered CD with as few as possible questions
<Nafallo> ivoks: add to ideas :-)
<ivoks> Nafallo: :D
<ivoks> bbl
* Nafallo goes throu systems and lists on a wiki where they are, what hardware it is and what hostname they have
<Gargoyle> Hello
<ivoks> hi
<Gargoyle> Anyone use vmware?
<soren> Yes.
<ivoks> god, no :D
<_ruben> heh
<Gargoyle> soren: You us ubuntu host, and other guests?
<_ruben> i am, but not on ubuntu, yet
<Gargoyle> *use
<Gargoyle> Just wondering how others find the stability/performance of it?
<soren> Gargoyle: Both stability and performance is fine, IMO.
<_ruben> stability: no problems .. performance: highly depends on the use of it
<Gargoyle> Probably 4 guests. 2 win 2k3 server and 2 linux.
<ivoks> at the same time?
<_ruben> shouldnt be a problem, but also highly depends on the hardware you want to run it on, and how heavy the virtual servers' load will be
<Gargoyle> What is the reason for apt not updating my linux-image-server package?
<ivoks> apt-get upgrade never installs new packages
<ivoks> apt-get dist-upgrade installs new packages if needed
<Gargoyle> Well, the vmware installer wants to build a module so I installed the linux-headers-server package, and it's telling me the headers are for a diff version than my running kernel
<ivoks> right
<ivoks> run apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gargoyle> ahh
<Gargoyle> sweet
<Gargoyle> Is dist-upgrade needed just for kernel updates?
<soren> Gargoyle: Mostly, yes. The kernel packages change their name when the ABI changes.
<ivoks> yes, and when using beta version of ubuntu :D
<Gargoyle> ivoks: I was going to try the 7.10 beta, but it couldn't find the network cards in the server!
<ivoks> ?!
<ivoks> what kind of network cards are they?
<Gargoyle> I'll tell you once its rebooted with 6.10
<Gargoyle> I thin broadcom
<ivoks> it didn't work during installation or after it?
<Gargoyle> It worked during the install
<Gargoyle> but not after the reboot
<Gargoyle> Oh no, Intell pro/1000
<Gargoyle> jeez, my typing is bad today.
<ivoks> that's ok
<ivoks> that's bug which is fixed
<Gargoyle> ahh.
<ivoks> they were working after install too, but were eth2 and eth3, not eth0 and eth1 :D
<Gargoyle> Well, I noticed under vmware fusion on my mac, it was eth1. but I didn't try eth2 or 3
<Gargoyle> :D
<Gargoyle> If my host was using bonded nics, can vmware use the bond instead of each card?
<ivoks> i think that should be possible, but i don't use vmware :)
<_ruben> never tried that either
<ivoks> well, kvm can do that :D
<Gargoyle> I'll add it to my experiment list!
<Gargoyle> :)
<Gargoyle> ivoks: Can kvm do a remote console?
<ivoks> instead of eth0 and eth1, it should use bond0
<ivoks> remote console?
<ivoks> with kvm it's possible to move running system from one computer to the other :D
<Gargoyle> In vmware I can use the vmware console on my pc to manage/install the virtual machines on the server without needing to install a gui environment on the server.
<Gargoyle> What is the ubuntu equiv of inetd / xinetd?
<ivoks> Gargoyle: well, of course you can do that with kvm :) export DISPLAY etc
<ivoks> Gargoyle: we don't use any by default, but both inetd and xinetd are available in repos
<ivoks> or, yeah... you can use vnc with kvm
<Gargoyle> ivoks: before the OS is installed?
<ivoks> yes
<Gargoyle> ohhh
<Gargoyle> cool
<Gargoyle> because vmware is being a bitch!
<Roge> Gargoyle,  you could always try virtualbox
<Gargoyle> vbox looks OK. Does it need a gui on the host?
<Gargoyle> right, vmware has been binned for being an arse to install!
<dendrobates> Server Team meeting wow at #ubuntu meeting.  All invited.
<dendrobates> #ubuntu-meeting
<nny> any way to just get the mpg123 package in 6.06 server without xmms?
<dantalizing> apt-get install mpg123?
<nny> nay
<nny> may just get the source and compile, asterisk is picky about the version
<lionel> nny: you just have to apt-get install mpg123. It's in multiverse (so check multiverse repository is activated)
<nny> lionel: thanks, no need, the software i use needs the real 123 software, not 321 symlinked, i got it
<lionel> nny: mpg123 in multiverse is the real mpg123 no symlink
<lionel> well, have gone...
<sommer> mathiaz: when testing ISOs when it says CD self-check is that done automatically?
<sommer> or is there an options somewhere I missed
<mathiaz> sommer: when you boot the cd
<mathiaz> sommer: you have the option to test the iso.
<sommer> ah okay... I missed it than.
<sommer> /than/then
<mathiaz> sommer: instead of 'install to hard disk' you can 'check the iso'
<sommer> cool, thanks mathiaz
<ScottK> mathiaz: What was the "Change MTA for Hardy" discussion about.  I appear to have missed that.
<mathiaz> ScottK: it'S the dependency on a m-t-a
<mathiaz> ScottK: so that we can set a default mta to postfix
<ScottK> Ah.  That discussion.  OK.
<ScottK> THanks.
<mathiaz> ScottK: and debian can set it to exim if they want.
<ScottK> Right.  I remember now.
<ajmitch> good morning
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-server.log
<ajmitch> http://www.php-security.org/ is interesting
<CuriosCat> http://www.bigrig.org/new/ip.cgi
<CuriosCat> C version
<CuriosCat> (yes, I'm bored)
<CuriosCat> http://www.bigrig.org/new/ip.c <- source. Nice and trivial.
<ScottK> CuriosCat: It's wrong for me btw.
<CuriosCat> ScottK: What does it return for you?
<ScottK> 64.135.64.146
<CuriosCat> Oh, duh
<ScottK> Which looks like your IP address.
<CuriosCat> heh, I grabbed the server's IP
<CuriosCat> that's brilliant, wrong variable :)
<ScottK> Remember: Test, then deploy...
<ScottK> Especially before you mention it publically ;-)
<CuriosCat> Try now
<ScottK> Not it's right.
<ScottK> Not/Now
* CuriosCat fixes the PHP and PSP versions also
<CuriosCat> and to think my original bash CGI got it right
<benlake> anyone around to assist with a failing ubuntu-xen-server install?
<benlake> well crap, I really wish the image name in boot said xen as opposed to just being vmlinuz-2.6.19-4-server
<kraut> moin
<Nafallo> Cisco 3750 supports above 1k VLANs?
<heno> lionel, nijaba: I see you've signed up for some server ISO test cases (thanks!) FYI: the RC candidates are now up
<nijaba> thanks heno
<lionel> Ok, will run test after lunch. Tanks !
<nijaba> I'll start downloading right away
<kraut> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/exploits_of_a_mom.png
<heno> great, thanks!
<Gargoyle> heno: What are the test cases? do you need anymore testers? I am doing a load of server installs this week.
<heno> Gargoyle: test cases are listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases
<heno> Gargoyle: help is apreciated, thanks!
<heno> Gargoyle: you can sign up and report results here https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/
<heno> ask me or in #ubuntu-testing if you have questions
<Gargoyle> I'll see what I can do.
<_ruben> ah .. 'solved' the A,B,C,D issue when using arrow keys in insert mode with vi .. installing the 'normal' vim as addition to the 'small' one solved it
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeah, vim-[tiny,minimal]  suck
<_ruben> still need to do some more configuration of vim .. it doesnt show what mode you're in for example
<Kamping_Kaiser> real vim should
<_ruben> crap .. changed ip address .. can ping new ip .. cant ssh to it .. lets take a stroll down to the basement ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<_ruben> lets call it an alternative rsi-prevention-break :-P
<_ruben> hmm .. now it does properly show the mode it's in
<_ruben> perhaps some env variable or smth
<Kamping_Kaiser> real vim shows it, The Other Vim doesnt
<_ruben> perhaps the real did before as well and i just didnt see it
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm
<_ruben> ah, and getting pgup/pgdn to search your bash history is only a matter of uncommenting 2 lines in /etc/inputrc .. wonder why that isn't so by default
<oly_mk2> if anyone is intrested, just got to a good point in my server manager development, so created a new video on setting up a vsftpd server using it :)
<oly_mk2> http://www.ubuntusm.org/usm/help/vsftpd/vids/vsftpd_setup.ogg
<spiekey> hello!
<spiekey> my local charset is utf-8, but if i run "locale" from the crontab i get "POSIX"
<spiekey> any idea how i can make crontab use my default/local charset?
<nny> i get A LOT of unknowns in lspci -vv.. can this be corrected in 6.06 with a newer kernel/ repository or do I need to run a later version (using 2.6.15-26-server)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-server.log
<heno> nijaba: you filed a failed crypted LVM test here https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/result/996/200 could you file a Launchpad bug with details? was that with vbox/vmware or real HW?
<nijaba> heno: yes, I am just trying to understand what's happening at the moment
<heno> ok, seems related to bug 151355
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151355 in debian-installer "Sparc crypted LVM fails to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151355
<nijaba> heno: could you help me find a way to get some logs/traces whatever from the installer
<heno> just different platform
<nijaba> heno: it was on VMware
<nijaba> heno, I'll check it out and link it if that's the case
<heno> I'm not the best person to ask, try evand or cjwatson in #u-devel
<nijaba> heno: nope, not the same
<nijaba> heno: in in case it is failing while setting up the LVM
<nijaba> heno: in my case the disk are all set up, it just fails during install of base
<mathiaz> nijaba: you can find information about the installation in /var/log/installer
<heno> ok
<nijaba> mathiaz: thanks
<nijaba> mathiaz: too bad, /var/log only contains bootchart, partman and syslog :(
<mathiaz> nijaba: have a look at syslog
<nijaba> that's what I am doing
<mathiaz> nijaba: have you rebooted the installation ?
<mathiaz> nijaba: or is it in the running installation ?
<nijaba> mathiaz: while running it
<mathiaz> nijaba: using which install ?
<nijaba> mathiaz: just after partitioning
<mathiaz> nijaba: d-i ?
<nijaba> mathiaz: i386 in VMware (LVM crupted)
<mathiaz> nijaba: which iso ?
<nijaba> mathiaz: RC
<mathiaz> nijaba: live or alternate ?
<nijaba> mathiaz: server
<mathiaz> nijaba: ok. Then syslog should have valuable information.
<nijaba> mathiaz: I am copying it to another machine: unreadable from the prompt
<nijaba> hum... not that many tools to do a copy from the installer prompt...
<mathiaz> nijaba: why do you see garbage ?
<mathiaz> nijaba: are you doing the install in the french language ?
<nijaba> mathiaz: not garbage, just misalignment
<nijaba> mathiaz: yes ;)
<mathiaz> nijaba: and you cannot read anything ?
<mathiaz> nijaba: you man wanna try to install in english.
<nijaba> mathiaz: no I can read, it is just not very friendly
<nijaba> heno:  you were right: same bug as https://launchpad.net/bugs/151355
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151355 in debian-installer "Sparc crypted LVM fails to install" [Undecided,New] 
<nijaba> cryptsetup is not found, this is what I found out after closely looking at syslog
<heno> ok, that's good I guess
<nijaba> heno: not sure if it is that good for a RC...
<heno> nijaba: indeed
<nijaba> heno: but it won't e there in GA
<heno> nijaba: could you attach the syslog to that bug?
<nijaba> heno: if you tell me how
<heno> at the bottom of the page there is a comment/attach link
<nijaba> heno: not that...
<nijaba> heno: from the installer I meant
<nijaba> heno: not that much available in the busybox environment
<heno> nijaba: cjwatson says: "go back to the main menu and use the "save debug logs" menu item; select extraction method of choice"
<nijaba> heno: thanks :)
<heno> nijaba: OR "get to a shell and 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb', then you'll have scp"
<nijaba> heno: comment + syslog added
<heno> nijaba: excellent, thanks!
<nijaba> heno: on to the next test....
<varek> hi folks
<varek> is it possible to run a kind of remote xserver session on ubuntu server ?
<varek> like a `screen` session but with gui
<soren> varek: VNC, perhaps?
<varek> i need an x server running for that don't i?
<varek> i do not know how to install it ;o
<varek> not a clue.
<soren> No, just install vncserver4
<ScottK> soren: Do you have an opinion on Bug 151289
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151289 in esvn "Please merge eSVN 0.6.12 from debian lenny/sid to Gutsy - fixes svn incompatibility." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151289
<soren> ScottK: I have plenty of opinions.
<soren> ScottK: I have something more interesting, though. Questions.
<ScottK> soren: Do any of them suggest we ought to go for it?
<ScottK> soren: bigon is in #ubuntu-motu right now if you care to grill him.
<soren> You know, I would have just said yes based on the description... but then I saw the changelog.
<soren> if it's that broken without the update, why is the changelog that innocent looking?
<soren> Oh, -> #u-m it is.
<varek> ok installing vncserver4
<heno> *** BUILDING ALL NEW SERVER CDs ***
<heno> due to the crypto LVM bug that was found
<Nafallo> ouch
<Nafallo> thanks
<varek> o.O can't get xserver to run
<heno> *** NEW SERVER ISO IMAGES ARE NOW AVAILABLE ***
<heno> Please help test! (sorry folks)
* sommer syncing
<heno> nijaba, mathiaz, jdstrand, dendrobates, soren ^ if you are testing ATM
<dendrobates> heno: I am.
<soren> Wow, that was quick.
<jdstrand> heno: I just rebooted with the previous iso...
<dendrobates> heno: not with new images though.  I'll get downloading.
<soren> heno: crypt lvm bug? Bug number?
<heno> alternate CDs build quickly and this was just a seed change
<heno> so nothing needed compiling
<heno> bug 151355
<soren> wtf... where's ubotu?
<heno> ubotu is missing in #u-testing as well
<soren> heno: Ah, ok.
<soren> heno: I just reinstalled my laptop today (alternate installer) using cryptlvm and it worked like a charm, so I was just surprised to hear that it might be broken :)
<heno> soren: it was a server-only seed problem
<heno> so a desktop image would have been fine
<soren> heno: Yeah.. I even noticed the commit to the seeds, I just didn't make the connection :)
<heno> heh, ok
<varek> i can't get vnc server to work :((
<varek> grr.
<mathiaz> varek: did you have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> varek, not a very helpful debug output there ;)\
<sommer> I've installed crypto LVM using the new ISO, but I'm not sure how to test it exactly?
<sommer> it booted fine and everything seems to be on the up and up
<heno> sommer: that sounds good. It was crashing on install before
<sommer> heno: is there a way to test the encryption?  or a service to check for?
<heno> not sure
<sommer> I was just thinking something like these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/ServerInstall?action=show
<heno> sommer: boot with a live CD and try accessing the drive from it
<heno> you shouldn't be able to
<sommer> heno: cool that's what I was thinking
<heno> though just LVM might do that
<sommer> not sure what you mean about LVM?
<sommer> does the LiveCD not have LVM?
<heno> I don't know ...
<sommer> okay... I'll play around a little and see what I can come up with.
<sommer> heno: you're right the CD can't mount the partitions in rescue mode.
<sommer> the CD does have dm_mod so I think it should be able to.
<sommer> woops... he left
<dendrobates> heno: I am having some hardware problems.  What is the latest time I can have the sparc tests complete?
<dendrobates> ha same mistake
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-11
<soren> The livecd should have lvm and also be able to mount any partitions using it.
<soren> It will not, however, be able to access the encrypted lvm partitions without you entering the appropriate password.
<soren> sommer: You are prompted for a password when you boot, right?
<mathiaz> soren: do you have access to a non-ubuntu linux machine ?
<soren> mathiaz: On actual hardware?
<mathiaz> soren: I'm trying to confirm bug 151273
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151273 in php5 "Interactive mode doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151273
<mathiaz> soren: no.
<soren> Ah. it's probably because we don't build against libreadline, because Richard Stallman says we can't.
<soren> Just a guess, though.
<mathiaz> soren: could you check if php -a works as described in the bug on a non-ubuntu system ?
<soren> mathiaz: The non-ubuntu system I have is Debian :)
<soren> mathiaz: It's unlikely to be any different at all.
<mathiaz> soren: yeah... That doesn't help then.
<mathiaz> soren: thanks.. I'll try to find a redhat box then.
<ajmitch> shame, I only have ubuntu or debian boxes as well :)
<soren> mathiaz: It works as expected, though.
<soren> php5 -a
<soren> <? echo 'it works!'; ?>
<soren> it works!
<soren> ctrl-d
<soren> Yay.
<soren> It just doesn't show the prompt, which is to be expected as we don't build against libreadline.
<mathiaz> hum... shouldn't it be:
<mathiaz> php5 -a
<mathiaz> echo 'it works';
<soren> No, apparantly not.
<mathiaz> soren: ah ok, then.
<ajmitch> no, php is extra special like that
<soren> the point is that you're supposed to be able to execute complete snippets of php code and in order to do that it has to have the same semantics w.r.t. context and such.
<ajmitch> being a glorified template language
<soren> mathiaz: the interactive mode is ridiculously poorly documented.
<mathiaz> soren: ok. Thanks. I'll mark the bug as invalid then.
<ajmitch> probably because noone uses it?
<soren> mathiaz: The docs just explain that it exists.
<soren> ajmitch: Yeah.
<ajmitch> compared to python, which had a semi-decent interactive mode from the start
<ajmitch> different origins
<mathiaz> soren: yes. There is a small paragraph in the man page.
<soren> mathiaz: Yeah. "do this if you want interactive mode" :)
<soren> mathiaz: You could turn it into a documentation bug, really.
<mathiaz> soren: what would you add to documentation ?
<soren> mathiaz: The problem is divergence between expectation and actual results. I we can change people's expectations, there's no bug.
<soren> mathiaz: "Due to incompatibily between PHP's license and the license of libreadline, Ubuntu's php does not have readline support. As such, you will not see a prompt."
<soren> "(Tip: To execute php code, don't forget to enclose it in <? ?> at you normally would)"
<soren> Or something to that effect.
<mathiaz> soren: I see your point.
<nijaba> arrghhhh: cryptsetup is still missing in the latest server build...
<mathiaz> nijaba: are you using the latest version of the iso ?
<nijaba> yep
<nijaba> hmmm let me double check
<mathiaz> nijaba: could you double-check with the md5sums ?
<mathiaz> nijaba: cryptsetup is on the isos according to the .list file
<nijaba> mathiaz: ok let me re-download....  i386 is fine, but not amd64.  Something must have gone wrong in rsync
<mathiaz> nijaba: rsyncing a second time may be faster then redownloading the image...
<mathiaz> nijaba: and just check with md5sum that you get what you're supposed to
<nijaba> mathiaz: 10m instead of 2....  at this point, I can wait
* nijaba -> to bed
<kgoetz> anyone know apache+ldap? i authenticate successfully but cant get authorisation to view the page http://apache.pastebin.ca/732576
<ScottK> kgoetz: You'll probably have more luck in 4 - 8 hours from now.
<kgoetz> ScottK: thats when i finish work -> when i go to sleep. i'll keep hacking, see if i win :)
<ScottK> OK.
<mikubuntu> question: i just was given an older amd duron computer, and i think i want to use it to install the server edition... is this what is referred to as 64bit architecture?  do i need to use that flavor, or how do i determine?
<kgoetz> mikubuntu: iirc the duron is 32 bit
<mikubuntu> kgoetz: what does iirc mean?
<kgoetz> mikubuntu: if i remember correctly
<mikubuntu> ok, so i don't need to use that particular download of the server?  just the regular one?
<kgoetz> you probably want the 32 bit server install cd
<mikubuntu> kgoetz: is there some way for me to determine PRECISELY which?
<kgoetz> mikubuntu: how precisely? i dont really understand what you mean
<mikubuntu> i just want to get lamp server up on a machine to later transfer the finished website to a commercial server.
<kgoetz> get the 32bit server install cd
<mikubuntu> well, you said i 'probably' needed the 32bit, why i followed up the question... ok, thanks
<mikubuntu> going to the downloads page ... brb
<mikubuntu> kgoetz:  ummmmm, download page doesn't mention 32bit, says: Ubuntu Server Edition supports x86, AMD64 and UltraSPARC T1 architectures.
<kgoetz> mikubuntu: x86 (aka IA32) =32 bit, AMD64=64 bit
<mikubuntu> aaaAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAaaaa.... i know that (now i do) :) thanks
<kgoetz> hehe. np :)
<mikubuntu> i go download now
<mikubuntu> ummmmm,  one more question... do you recommend the LTS or the feisty server?
<kgoetz> LTS on a production server, for 'just playing around' fesity is fine
<kgoetz> whichever matches the commercial server best :)
<kgoetz> becuae you want to devel on something as close as posable to what your finishing on
<ScottK> Depends on if you need features in Feisty not in LTS.  Feisty server is plenty stable for me.
<mikubuntu> ummmmm, so in my case, eeny meeny miny mo, cause i have no clue which will match the commercial server best ... the ecommerce i want to use is magento, which is new, and open source; and the presentation of its features attracts me.
<mikubuntu> and then, if i'm not gnna go LTS, maybe i should wait a week for gutsy server?
<mikubuntu> god, i hate decisions
<kgoetz> or go gutsy server now
<kgoetz> it wont stableise a whole lot ina  week :)
<ScottK> mikubuntu: If you are just getting set up, get the Gutsy RC CDs that'll probably be released today and use those.  They should be VERY close to the final (and you'll be able to update to the final without reinstall).
<ScottK> That or upgrades from Feisty are pretty painless for servers.  I did it already (just before beta) on my test server (mail server).
* ScottK needs to get to be though, so good night and good luck.
<ScottK> be/bed.  really needs to ...
<kgoetz> lol. later mate
<mikubuntu> thanks scott, nite
<mikubuntu> ok, so i guess he means 'release candidate' gutsy or something, i'll go check it out ... thanks kgoetz
<kgoetz> np
<jamisnemo> I'm not sure on how many people here can help me with Snort but I'll ask anyways...
<jamisnemo> Should the default install of snort using "apt-get install snort" put an alert in /var/log/alert if I nmap it?
<Burgundavia> I would try installing it
<jamisnemo> I did but I don't know if it's working correctly
<jamisnemo> i'll reinstall...
<jamisnemo> it's catching outbound portscans (nmaping from the machine snort is running on) but not inbound
<piercleo> Hello, I am having a problem with SSH and it's really starting to anoy me (i've been on it for ages). Is it here that i can get help ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can ask
<Kamping_Kaiser> someone may or may not be able to help
<piercleo> I posted my problem on the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3514101#post3514101 (i tried to pu as much info as possible)
<piercleo> to sum up the problem I can connect through ssh on local lan but not outside of lan
<Kamping_Kaiser> gateway problem?
<piercleo> ha, one precision I should give, even though I take the time to read a lot on the forum and on the documentation site, I still am a newbie to linux and CPU's in general
<piercleo> + i'm french
<piercleo> so gateway ?
* Kamping_Kaiser reads your forum post
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, btw. "computer" rather then "cpu" will probably stop some giggles :)
<piercleo> OK i thought that's what people said in english :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw all - when did ubuntu drop 'localhost.localdomain' from /etc/hosts, and would there be somewhere i can look for a rational?
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, in answer to your two asides on the page (question A+B): i dont know an ssh troubleshooting guide
<piercleo> ok ty
<Kamping_Kaiser> and regarding B: when you move off the default port of 22 99.9999999(etc) % of the automatic ssh spambots stop hitting your server
<Kamping_Kaiser> because they only check 22, and dont scan the hosts for ssh being moved
<piercleo> ha, so it's a good thing to change then
<Kamping_Kaiser> pretty much :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> points 5+6 seem contrary - amusing. can you tell me about your network? give a little diagram to show how its layed out. eg:
<Kamping_Kaiser> [internet]  - [modem]  - [gateway]  - [server] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^^ thats part of my network btw ;)
<piercleo> [desktop computer]  - [devolo CPL]  - [netgear router]  - [internet]  - [netgear router]  - [laptop computer] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> CPL?
<piercleo> and i didn't understand your last sentence
<piercleo> i think you call it dLan (it goes through the electricity and gives me Wifi)
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is 'devolo CPL'?
<piercleo> (I meant  ^^ thats part of my network btw ;) when I said I didn't understand :-)
<piercleo> here this is the devolo I have: http://www.devolo.com/co_EN_cs/produkte/dlan/dlanwirelessextsk.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, that diagram is a section of my network at home (eg it doesnt contain my desktop+laptop)
<piercleo> ah, ok
<piercleo> lol, i'm so lousy
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, btw, do you know about #ubuntu-fr?
<piercleo> yes but they haven't been of much help, and when I post on the english forum I always get a more precise help
<piercleo> why, is my english too bad ? :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol, no. just thought you might not know about it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> my french is non existant ;)
<piercleo> lol
<piercleo> Hey Kamping, would the following be of any help: sshd_config ; ssh_config ; log of the router for this morning ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, maybe. i'm not sure whats going to be in it ;). by the look of your network though, you might have to open the ocrrect port on the netgear and the CPL
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure though :)
<piercleo> i opened the port on the netgear and there is no configuration settings of the cpl + doesn't the fact that I can connect in local show tht the port is OK ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can connect local? i missed that :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, can you try and ssh in from the outside with -vv next time (very verbose)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and that will prboably help work out the problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. your not identified, or you could PM me your address, andi could try and ssh to it
<piercleo> i can do it right now i'm at work. I was using the following command: ssh -X -C -c blowfish piercleo@dyndnsserver So i should try: ssh -X -C -c -vv  blowfish piercleo@dyndnsserver Is that correct ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> why -c blowfish?
<piercleo> dunno, someone told me so when i asked the question in a forum
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, you should try -XCvv piercleo@dyndnsserver
<piercleo> ok
<piercleo> do you need me to send you my dyndnsserver ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, not if you can ssh in from work :)
<piercleo> i get a lot of information, shall i post it here ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> make sure none of its private (IP address/password/etc) then pastebin it
<Kamping_Kaiser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<piercleo> ty guys
<piercleo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40252/
<soren> hehh..
<soren> something's forwarding your connections to a webserver.
<piercleo> how can i identify where it comes from ?
<piercleo> ubotu: reading the channels FAQ as we speak :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ahahaha. classic
<piercleo> yeah, just read the message
<piercleo> only a bot
<piercleo> lol
<piercleo> he i'm learning
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<mralphabet> piercleo: which way are you trying to connect?  to your laptop or to your desktop?
<soren> The problem is probably in your netgear router. It's forwarding your port 22 to a webserver somewhere rather than to your ssh server?
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, sure the CPL thing has no configuration? :)
<piercleo> No, on the port configuration I put in the ip of the desktop computer
<piercleo> i can try to disconnect the cpl when i get home and try without it, if it works, than it's the cpl that is posng a problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, does you rdesktop have a webserver running?
<piercleo> how do i check this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, try to run `telnet dyndnsserver 22`
<piercleo> Kamping_Kaiser: i don't think so, unless i did something wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, ok. hit up telnet :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you'll get this:
<Kamping_Kaiser> Escape character is '^] '.
<Kamping_Kaiser> type something (asdf) and the session should quit out
<Kamping_Kaiser> pastebin the output
<piercleo> Kamping_Kaiser: just to check i got it right: i type in the following command "telnet" from my laptop
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<piercleo> i get a telnet prompt
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you run the whole command?  `telnet dyndnsserver 22`
<piercleo> he he
<piercleo> hold on
<piercleo> yup, i get the escape character thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> type anyting (break for example)
<piercleo> it says i am connected
<piercleo> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> once you tyupe something it will spit a bunch of html in your face (in theory)
<piercleo> nope nothing happens so far
<Kamping_Kaiser> run ^] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> (control key+ ] 
* Kamping_Kaiser cant remember ssh protocol well enough to cojmmunicate with the server manually *grin*
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, when you ssh to dnshost 22 do you get something like this:
<Kamping_Kaiser> Connected to localhost.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Escape character is '^] '.
<Kamping_Kaiser> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3p2 Debian-9
<Kamping_Kaiser> yours would of course say Ubuntu :)
<piercleo> no i get: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, can you pastebin what youve just done? i'm not sure whats going on atm
<piercleo> i just typed ssh dyndnsserver 22
<Kamping_Kaiser> *telnet*
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, just a tic, pastebining something
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40255/
<Kamping_Kaiser> note how i telnet to the server (and after enough abuse it tells me stuff )
<piercleo> i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40256/
<piercleo> when i type in something nothing happens !
<piercleo> oh wait something just happend
<piercleo> i'll paste bin it
<piercleo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40257/
<piercleo> could the problem come from the settings that i put at dyndns.com
<piercleo> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'd be supprised, but its posable
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm a bit confused. its the same html output
<piercleo> ok i'll pastebin the settings for you to see
<Kamping_Kaiser> remember to sanitise!
<piercleo> sanitise ?
<piercleo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40258/
<Kamping_Kaiser> remove all passwords/etc :)
<piercleo> ah, I did :-)
<piercleo> i hope
<Kamping_Kaiser> you did
<Kamping_Kaiser> shouldnt affect us.
<Kamping_Kaiser> grrr
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if hes missed something really obvious
<piercleo> someone just posted a reply on the forum where i posted my question. He identified an error in my auth.log (but i don't really understand what he is saying)
<piercleo> the address again in case you don't have it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3514368#post3514368
<Kamping_Kaiser> i did wonder about the agent
<Kamping_Kaiser> piercleo, my advice is come here and ask again when you get home
<Kamping_Kaiser> get someone to help you disable the ssh agent
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm not sure it could be the problem  - the html output makes me think its not - but if it is theres an easy fix
<piercleo> shall I post my sshd_config to the forum ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it a default?
<piercleo> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont bother
<piercleo> the only thing i added is in the ssh_config
<piercleo> at the bottom i put:     ServerAliveInterval 120
<Kamping_Kaiser> that wont cause problems
<piercleo> ok
<piercleo> well thanks a lot then
<piercleo> when i get home i'll try to get someone to disable the agent and see from there
* Kamping_Kaiser is going to bed Real Soon Now :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Thu Oct 11 23:27:25 CST 2007
<stickystyle> Does anyone have a logcheck rule written for the yahoo deferred email log entries (postfix)? I have tried several times but cannot seem to get the regex quite right.
<stickystyle> e.g. Oct 11 08:50:20 MX1 postfix/smtp[4166] : connect to f.mx.mail.yahoo.com[209.191.88.247] : server refused to talk to me: 421 Message from (65.97.153.195) temporarily deferred - 4.16.50. Please refer to http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/mail/defer/defer-06.html   (port 25)
<mralphabet> stickystyle: check with ScottK, he's a postfix guy
<stickystyle> mralphabet: thanks.  yeah I probably should even hit up the folks at #postfix - but that would be to obvious for me to think of first ;-)
<lamont> ^\w{3} [ :0-9] {11} [._[:alnum:] -] + postfix/smtp\[[0-9] +\] : connect to f.mx.mail.yahoo.com\[[0-9.] +\] : server refused to talk to me: 421 Message from \([0-9.] +\) temporarily deferred - 4.16.50. Please refer to http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/mail/defer/defer-06.html
<lamont> should work
<stickystyle> oh, hey. cool thanks lamont.  I will give that a shot.
<lamont> stickystyle: mind you, totally untested and all that...
<lamont> logcheck readme file shows how to test a regex
<piercleo> hello
<piercleo> Kamping_Kaiser: I found out what the problem was
<piercleo> my company had the port 22 closed
<piercleo> so i ended up using another port (the msn one) and now it works like a charm
<piercleo> thanks for your help again
<mathiaz> ajmitch: hi. Do you know if samba reloads its configuration file automatically if it has been modified ?
<ajmitch> I believe it can
<ajmitch> though I'm not certain about that
<ajmitch> the initscript reload sends a HUP signal
<mathiaz> ajmitch: hum... I'm looking at bug 33068, and i cannot reproduce the automatic reloading claims.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 33068 in gnome-system-tools "[shares-admin]  NFS/SMB not restarted once shares are added - require manual restart" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33068
<ajmitch> hm
<mathiaz> ajmitch: one of the RHEL guide mentions that samba reload its configuration automatically
<ajmitch> testing it here on sid
<ajmitch> or at least trying to
<mathiaz> ajmitch: It works.
<ajmitch> ok, works for me
<ajmitch> at least adding a share does
<mathiaz> ajmitch: yes. Any parameter change will do.
<ajmitch> the share I removed hasn't disappeared from view just yet
<ajmitch> hm no, when I try to go to it, it says it's not there
<mathiaz> ajmitch: yes. It may due to the fact the changes are only applied to new connection
* ajmitch was hitting reload in nautilus
<mathiaz> ajmitch: existing connections are affected by the reload.
<ajmitch> so it seems to be workign as designed, at least
<qhartman> I am working on remastering some dapper install discs for a custom internal project. I have had success using the advice found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization on a 32-bit alt install iso. Now I am trying to get it done using a 64 bit server iso and I am having trouble with it.
<qhartman> Even if I make no changes to the files extracted from the ISO and simply re-burn it, I get an error about the Release file when I start the install
<qhartman> does the 64-bit disc do something that is not covered in the Install CD guide above? It seems the same on the surface, but clearly it is not.
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-12
<duluu> I have no luck to install rc release of gutsy on amd64
<duluu> it seems package files are broken
<kgoetz> duluu: package files?
<duluu> that contain package list
<kgoetz> duluu: can you run the cd verificatio check ?
<kgoetz> *ion
<duluu> it failed
<kgoetz> duluu: does th disc itself have  good md5sum or is the whole image corrupt?
<duluu> iso was good
<duluu> this occurred during beta, and still on rc
<kgoetz> duluu: hang around - i'm probably not the best person to talk about this with
<kgoetz> considering
<kraut> moin
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-server.log
<ivoks> dendrobates: ccc disclosing company secrets... cccc :D
<dendrobates> ivoks: hey now
<ivoks> hi
<ScottK> lamont: Have you doing anything with Postfix and connecting to milters via a unix socket?
<ScottK> lamont: I'm trying to sort out Bug #151850 and getting no where with connecting to clamav-milter due to permissions problems.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151850 in clamav "clamav-milter postfix defaults fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151850
<lamont> ScottK: I haven't done anything with postfix milters
<ScottK> lamont: OK.  Thanks.  Works great, lasts a long time with a TCP socket, but with a Unix socket, I'm stuck.
<ivoks> ScottK: something like this:
<ivoks> clamav-milter: ClamAv: Unable to create listening socket on conn local:/var/spool/postfix/clamav/
<ivoks> ?
<ScottK> ivoks: I unchrooted for my test and so my Postfix can read the socket in the normal location (/var/run/clamav), but I get perimssion denied.
<lamont> can the user postfix get into /var/run/clamav?
<ScottK> It's 755, so I'd think so.  I tried chgrp to postfix and that didn't help either.
<ScottK2> warning: connect to Milter service unix:/var/run/clamav/clamav-milter.ctl: Permission denied is the exact error
<lamont> su - postfix and see what happens?
<lamont> netcat is love
<lamont> at least I think netcat can be bludgeoned into talking to a unix socket
<ScottK2> Hmmm
<ivoks> ScottK: cause it's srwxrwxr-x?
<ivoks> how to check if mail is checked at all? :)
<ScottK2> Well if I see Postfix gets permission denied in the mail log, I'm pretty sure it didn't work.
<ivoks> i don't get that
<ivoks> this is my setup:
<ivoks> USE_POSTFIX='yes'
<ivoks> SOCKET=local:/var/spool/postfix/clamav
<lamont> ScottK: yeah, but gdb and strace can help with figuring things out with netcat easier than with postfix.... :)
<ivoks> and in main.cf:
<ivoks> smtpd_milters = unix:/clamav
<ivoks> i don't get permission denied, but, imho, i should
<ScottK2> Well I opened up the permissions a bit more and it worked.  So I'll try ivoks setup and see if it all works.
<ivoks> my postfix is chrooted
<ScottK2> Right.
<ScottK2> Step one for me in troubleshooting is get out of the chroot.
<ScottK2> ivoks: Permission denied is what Bug #151850 is about.  It sounds like you have exactly what the reporter says doesn't work.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151850 in clamav "clamav-milter postfix defaults fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151850
<ivoks> right...
<ivoks> srwxrwxr-x 1 clamav clamav 0 2007-10-12 16:05 /var/spool/postfix/clamav
<ivoks> clamav can't create files in /var/spool/postfix/
<ScottK2> So how does the socket get created then?
<ivoks> i added w+r :/
<ivoks> sorry, i forgot about that
<ScottK2> ivoks: Is a world writeable socket a good idea?
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> i added w+r on /var/spool/postfix for testing
<ScottK2> OK.
<ivoks> we should add clamav in postfix group
<ScottK2> So how does one get this to work in a sane configuration?
<ivoks> when clamav-milter is installed
<ScottK2> That sounds reasonable.
<ivoks> and create socket in /var/spool/postfix/somewhere
<ScottK2> Just have to make sure we don't break sendmail users.  Their life in painful enough as it is.
<ivoks> but this has a downside
<ScottK2> OK.
<ivoks> if one deinstalls postfix, does he looses /var/spool/postfix?
<ScottK2> If one deinstalls postfix, clamav-milter isn't a major problem.
<ivoks> it's not, but /var/spool/postfix stays on system
<lamont>     purge)
<lamont>         rm -rf /var/spool/postfix
<lamont>         rm -rf /etc/postfix
<lamont> that'd be _gone_
<ScottK2> Right.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ok then
<ivoks> but, where in /var/spool/postfix? :)
<ScottK2> lamont: How does adding clamav to the postfix group sound to you?
<lamont> no issues here
<lamont> well...
<lamont> that would allow clamav to directly open things in the mail spool, which sounds a bit strange if everything is really passing through a socket with some other (clamav/milter/whatever) defined syntax
* lamont needs to focus on some other stuff atm, though
<ScottK2> I'm thinking I don't like the idea of automagically doing it.
<ivoks> we need to rethink this one...
<ivoks> postfix user/group can't create anything in /var/spool/postfix
<ivoks> so, that wouldn't solve the problem with creating socket
<ivoks> there should be a directory inside jail in which postfix group should be able to write
<ivoks> atm, i think there i no suck dir
<ivoks> such :)
<ScottK2> README.Debian has some instructions on Postfix integration for clamav-milter.  I'm going to purge everything, start over and follow those directions to the letter.
<ScottK2> Then if it works, I'll mark the bug invalid -RTFM.  If not, I'll go from there.
<ivoks> that package has both README.Debian and README.Debian.gz :)
<ivoks> and they aren't the same
<ivoks> ah, yeah...
<ivoks> that makes sense..
<ivoks> that should work
<ivoks> bug is valid
<ivoks>  /etc/default/clamav-milter should contain:
<ivoks> SOCKET=local:/var/spool/postfix/clamav/clamav
<ivoks> SOCKET can't be file...
<ivoks> sorry, directory
<ivoks> it must be file
<ScottK2> OK.  So it's missing the final clamav
<ivoks> or better clamav-milter.ctl
<ivoks> there should also be a pointer to README.Debian.gz for howto
<ScottK2> Right.
<ScottK2> I can fix that.
<ivoks> go ahead :)
<ivoks> one point tough...
<ivoks> purging clamav-milter leaves /var/spool/postfix/clamav/
<ivoks> and when you purge clamav.*
<ivoks> you get a direcotry with a rw permissions for uid which isn't taken
<ivoks> if that uid gets assigned to userbob, userbob will be able to write there and create files as postfix group
<ivoks> s/as/owned by/
<ScottK2> Right.  Well according to the README.Debian you have to make that dir manually.  So it's on the admin to remove it manually too I'd say.
<ivoks> still, debian solution suggests setgid, which should always be last resort
<ScottK2> ivoks: True, but it's only a few days befoe release, so I'm taking the least invasive path.
<ivoks> :D
<ScottK2> Personally I'd use a TCP socket and be done with it.
<ivoks> looks like patent war beings...
<ivoks> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20071011205044141
<lamont> ScottK: the whole userid thing is why we assign system uid/gids to postfix users...
<lamont> id postfix
<lamont> uid=113(postfix) gid=109(postfix) groups=109(postfix)
<lamont> because userbob won't get that id
<ScottK> lamont: This all gets into why I like TCP sockets better.  Urgh.
<ScottK> By adding the file name I'm fixing a bug in what the Debian Maintainer has recommended.  I'm not going to re-engineer it less than a week before release.
<lamont> ScottK: sounds like a wise decision (not re-engineering at T-6 days)
<ScottK> lamont: Heh.  I got a mail from the Debian clamav maintainer a little while ago discussing closer cooperation.  I'll add this to my list for Hardy/Lenny.
<lamont> cool
<ScottK> lamont: What's your view on the preferability of TCP versus Unix sockets in circumstances like this?
<lamont> unix sockets have the advantage of being able to restrict who can connect to them
<ScottK> It'd be nice to be able to say "I've talked to the Debian Postfix maintainer and he thinks ..."
<lamont> tcp sockets have the advantage of being reasonable an straight forward
<lamont> reload will require that there be a way to add additional sockets
<lamont> c.f. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=311812
<ubotu> Debian bug 311812 in postfix "postfix: syslog reconnection" [Important,Open] 
<ScottK> lamont: Sorry for being dense: Which kind of socket does that apply to?
<lamont> unix
<lamont> specifically, /dev/log
<ScottK> lamont: Thanks.
<ScottK> Clamav-milter currently ships a etc/default file that has the recommended Unix socket for Postfix listed, but commented out.  It seems to me like the best answer is to also provide instructions on TCP socket (and a commented out default) and let the admin decide where they sit on the tradeoffs.
<lamont> probably
<ScottK> soren: Would you be up for doing a source backport of clamav from Gutsy to Feisty (I need a core-dev to do the upload).  The debdiff in Bug #151308 looks correct to me.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151308 in feisty-backports "please backport Clamav from Gutsy to Feisty " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151308
<soren> ScottK: I'd need to read up on the mechanics of that sort of thing. I have no clue how it works.
<soren> I'm just about to eat dinner, though.
<soren> I'll stop by later.
<ScottK> soren: Great.  It's not very hard.  I can probably talk you through it.
<hendrixski> hey, is this the right place to ask this?  I can't get Mysql server to install.  and I'm pulling my hair out over here :-(
<leonel> hendrixski: what's the problem ?  I don't use mysql but maybe can help ...
<hendrixski> leonel, I apt-get installed it... and halfway through it breaks
<hendrixski> I uninstalled it and re-isntalled, and it's not helping
<leonel> what errors ?
<hendrixski> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<hendrixski>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<hendrixski> ...actually... do you mind if I _don't_ pastebin this.. s ince it's only a few lines, and a not very active channel?
<hendrixski> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:
<hendrixski>  mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.0; however:
<hendrixski>   Package mysql-server-5.0 is not configured yet.
<hendrixski> dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):
<hendrixski>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<hendrixski> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hendrixski>  mysql-server-5.0
<hendrixski>  mysql-server
<hendrixski> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<leonel> dpkg -P mysql-server-5.0  mysql-server
<leonel> and
<leonel> apt-cache clean
<leonel> then
<leonel> apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<hendrixski> k, it's not being friendly in the removal either
<hendrixski> lemme try it after the apt-get clean
<leonel> is there a previous error ?
<leonel> before the mysql ?
<hendrixski> nah, the rest of that is normal I think
<hendrixski> :-( crap... now when I ran the apt-get install -f to fix things it's crapping out again
<hendrixski> pastebinned  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40442/
<hendrixski> it stops and starts the mysqld... but the start fails
<hendrixski> I guess that's an error
* hendrixski  sighs: nothing can ever just work on LInux, can it
<leonel> hendrixski: you are in a chroot  environment ?
<hendrixski> leonel, yes
<leonel> there's no /proc  or  something like that  that     mysql  and  all daemons  need to start for networking ..
<hendrixski> oh
<hendrixski> so... mysql won't work in a chroot?
<leonel> i had that same problem  with postgresql
<hendrixski> there's a /proc/
<leonel> booted into  the os  and did the install fine
<leonel> yes but  there's something  missing  that  can't  let  mysql  start  in that  chroot
<hendrixski> oh
<hendrixski> so how do people get into databases from chroot?
<leonel> hendrixski: good  question ..
<leonel> I think is that  what causing you that error ..
<hendrixski> hhmm, well,, I guess I'll try re-uninstalling it again
<hendrixski> except,.... now even when I try to remove it it tries to complete the install
<hendrixski> and craps out again and again
<sommer> hendrixski: do you have apt-utils installed in the chroot?
<sommer> also if you're trying to remove it you might try apt-get --purge remove mysql-server
<hendrixski> sommer, yeah, I've tried that... like I said, even the removes try to complete the install
<hendrixski> is there a way to trick apt into not knowing that there's something that didn't finish install?
<hendrixski> sommer, and do you know how to get databases to work in a chroot?
<sommer> hendrixski: sorry I don't have much experience with chroot environments.  Did you have apt-utils in the chroot?
<hendrixski> sommer, I may not have... but there's no way to install ANYTHING now
<hendrixski> apt-get install apt-utils tries to install the mysql-server
<sommer> mmm...can you recreate the chroot?
<sommer> or can you copy the apt-utils bin files into the chroot?
<hendrixski> sommer, I can, but I'd probably lose a ton of work
<sommer> I'd try copying the bin files then.
<hendrixski> actually... most of the crap compiled in there is in /home which is mounted separately... I guess I can delete and recreate it... and all I lose is running make install once or twice
<hendrixski> sommer, is there anything in apt-utils that would help me stop apt from trying to install mysql server every time it runs?
<sommer> not that I'm aware of.
<hendrixski> man, this is a pickle... I guess I'm just gonna have to redo the chroot again
<sommer> hendrixski: you might wait I'm checking the docs
<hendrixski> oh?
<sommer> have you tried apt-get --purge --force-yes remove mysql-server
<hendrixski> not yet
<sommer> may be worth a try
<hendrixski> sommer, same thing
<hendrixski> $ sudo apt-get --purge --force-yes remove mysql-server
<hendrixski> Reading package lists... Done
<hendrixski> Building dependency tree
<hendrixski> Reading state information... Done
<hendrixski> Package mysql-server is not installed, so not removed
<hendrixski> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hendrixski> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<hendrixski> Need to get 0B of archives.
<hendrixski> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<hendrixski> Setting up mysql-server-5.0 (5.0.38-0ubuntu1) ...
<hendrixski>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                           [ OK ] 
<hendrixski>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                           [fail] 
<hendrixski> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<hendrixski> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<hendrixski>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<hendrixski> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hendrixski>  mysql-server-5.0
<hendrixski> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sommer> mmmmm
<mathiaz> hendrixski: have a look at /var/log/daemon.log - it should have the output of the mysql init script
<hendrixski> mathiaz, lemme check
<hendrixski> there's a /var/log/dmesg.log and a dpkg.log
<hendrixski> no daemon.log
<hendrixski> and dmesg is empty
<hendrixski> maybe I should try dpkg-configure -a ??
<mathiaz> hendrixski: you said you were in a chroot ?
<mathiaz> hendrixski: did you mount /dev ?
<hendrixski> mathiaz, I think so, lemme check
<hendrixski> Don't think so
<hendrixski> the only lines I added into /etc/fstab were for /home/ /tmp  proc-chroot and devpts-chroot
<hendrixski> mathiaz, should I mount the regular /dev into my chroots dev?
<hendrixski> oh shit... it's almost 4:30 ... I gotta head out soon
<mathiaz> hendrixski: you could try - it may help
<hendrixski> mathiaz, well... I guess I'll come back to this problem on monday morning
<hendrixski> gotta get out of the office, and pick someone up now
<hendrixski> thanks for the help so far
<sommer> mathiaz: heh... thanks from me as well.  I was out of ideas.
<mathiaz> sommer: np.
<mathiaz> sommer: I've seen your post on -doc about the server guide.
<mathiaz> sommer: is this going in for gutsy ?
<sommer> I tested it on gutsy, but I thought it's way too late?
<mathiaz> sommer: I don't know. I was just asking.
<sommer> ah, I think it'll have to be for hardy.
<mathiaz> sommer: I think it's too late, but I'm not familier enough with the documentation process.
<mathiaz> sommer: I think so too.
<sommer> heh... me either.
<sommer> I've almost got a patch for the mediawiki section as well.
<mathiaz> sommer: excellent !
<mathiaz> sommer: do you think it would be interesting to move the server guide to a wiki page ?
<mathiaz> sommer: same thing as the Packaging guide ?
<mathiaz> sommer: it's just a random idea
<sommer> mathiaz: I'm not sure... I think for some packages it would work better.
<sommer> We could also be more detailed.
<mathiaz> sommer: yes. OTOH it's hard to keep a version for wiki pages.
<mathiaz> sommer: such as - this is for feisty, gutsy, hardy, etc...
<sommer> ya... I try to put which releases I've tested on when editing the wiki.
<sommer> I think over all it's fine to have the Server Guide in docbook
<sommer> would have been nice to get updates for Gutsy in though.
<mathiaz> sommer: yes. OTOH we started quit late in the cycle.
<mathiaz> sommer: I think we can review and improve the guide for Hardy.
<sommer> mathiaz: definitely
<soren> ScottK: Surely it must be documented somewhere?
<ScottK> soren: I've no idea.  There's not much to it really.  It's a regular upload except it goes to feisty-backports and should have a ~feisty1 version number.
<ScottK> soren: Once it's done, I'll subscribe the archive to the bug and they'll release it when they get around to it.
<ScottK> That's it.
<soren> ScottK: Hm.. I found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackportRequestProcess
<soren> "In addition to syncs, members of [WWW]  ubuntu-core-dev are allowed to upload directly to -backports"
<soren> Ok, so far so good.
<soren> "Uploaders have to abide a 'backporting' policy"..
<ScottK> Yes and the clamav one meets the requirements.
<soren> ...so I'm allowed to upload directly, but have to get permission from the backports team?
<ScottK> Yes and I'm authorized to give it.
<ScottK> It's weird.
<ScottK> I can authorize you to upload it, but can't upload it because I don't have archive rights and you have archive rights, but procedurally aren't authorized.  Yeah.
<soren> Oh, I've just reread it.
<ScottK> But then again, every backport I've seen that broke stuff since I've been doing this was done by an archive admin without following the process....
<soren> And this time, I read it as core-dev members don't need approval.
<ScottK> OK.  I just know if I upload it it will bounce automagically.
<soren> The first paragraph is about how to request backports by asking you. The next bit is the "In addition... core-dev... directly to -backports".
<soren> -> #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-13
<umop-apisdn> any networking gurus present? i'm trying to get iptables to do what i want it to, and it's not playing fair (ie, it's not being psychic and doing everything i wish it would out of the box)
<umop-apisdn> my system: ubuntu server 6.06, using iptables and aliased external interface
<umop-apisdn> my problem: internal machines all appear as x.x.x.194, when i want them to be specific ip addresses (for instance, when i hit www.ipchicken.com, i want machine a to appear to be x.x.x.195, and machine b to appear to be x.x.x.196)
<umop-apisdn> non-specific machines should still appear as x.x.x.194, of course
<leonel> umop-apisdn: you need to setup   nat translation    not  masquerade
<leonel> umop-apisdn:  nat    one to one
<umop-apisdn> yeah, my linux guru buddy is explaining that to me on the phone right now, between calling me an idiot, and virtually slapping the back of my head ;)
<kay> evening all
<Scatterbrain> Any LAMP guys/gals here?
<kay> what is problem ?
<Scatterbrain> kay: I'm trying to find out if putting a production LAMP server into a vmWare Server Virtual Machine, and then using snapshots of that VM is a good thing.
<Scatterbrain> Mainly for backups - but also doing fault tolorence in a dirty way.
<ka1> can someone help with php install ? i got it broken somehow it seems
<leonel> ka1:  what errors  you have ?
<ka1> hey leonel
<ka1> i think i manage to fix somthing . but now i get problem with index.php not showing
<ka1> http://h15opatija.selfip.org/
<ka1> when i press link it gives me option to save it :/
<ka1> http://h15opatija.selfip.org/3t , web server is working but not showing php page
<zobbo> Ubuntu server comes with ntpdate-debian installed by default. Seems to be called by network up. Do most of you people stick it in a daily cron job as well ?
<kay> i still didnt manage to solve php problem, seems there is broken package i cant fix. can someone help ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> zobbo, i run ntp-server
<zobbo> Kamping_Kaiser, ta, I'll take a look
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<acer_fusion> greets
<acer_fusion> question on ubu-server ed.
<acer_fusion> want to use it as thin client server....
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be easy enough
<acer_fusion> well for you mebbe, hehe
<acer_fusion> can i run a few questions by yo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be a package ltsp-server and ltsp-server-standalone (or there is on dapper)
<acer_fusion> machine is all setup... lamp works great...
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should do 90something% of the work
<acer_fusion> should the machine have two nics?
<Kamping_Kaiser> doesnt need to
<acer_fusion> ok.. then on the client machines... PXE boot, then?
<acer_fusion> links to good docs??
<Kamping_Kaiser> pxe is easiest
<Kamping_Kaiser> um, i dont have any handy - theres good guides on the wiki
<acer_fusion> i did ubuntu 7.04 server ed... it should be all setup? and a client should just connect?
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have services like dhcp+nfs running currently? if not, install the -standalone pacakge, and you should be good to go
<acer_fusion> ok.. but what if i already have dhcp on the network?
<Kamping_Kaiser> served by another system?
<acer_fusion> router
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah...
<Kamping_Kaiser> does it support dhcp options, or just sit there and spam the network?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you can, turn it off in the router
<acer_fusion> ubu server will act as router? I suppose I can set it all up separately just to get started...
<Kamping_Kaiser> it doesnt need to do the routing, just the dhcp
<acer_fusion> gotcha...
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<acer_fusion> i gues my prob is there are windows machines and edubuntu machines on the network as well...
<acer_fusion> would they all get ips from the ubu server?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes.
<acer_fusion> hmm
<acer_fusion> the wiki is on the bu site?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wiki.ubuntu.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> also, help.ubuntu.com/community
<Hoempapaa> hi all, I'm facing this problem when I do apt-get install mysql-server-5.0: http://pastie.caboo.se/106866
<Kamping_Kaiser> which ubuntu release?
<Hoempapaa> I'm using 7.04 server :)
* Kamping_Kaiser waits for his internet connection to grind along
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn sharing 64k/s between 4 systems ;|
<Hoempapaa> haha
* Kamping_Kaiser is counting down the days until his connection works again
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you have a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=mysql&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Kamping_Kaiser> perhaps cleaning up the search terms just to see if your problems been reported?
<Kamping_Kaiser> also, is this the latest update?
<Hoempapaa> yes, I did a dist-upgrade and a normal update/grade just 2 mins. ago
<Hoempapaa> I'm gonna take a look at the url you gave me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> dist-upgrade to udpate an existing fiesty? not an update from edgy?
<Hoempapaa> yes, I was updating an existing feisty install
<Hoempapaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg/+bug/113065
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113065 in mysql-dfsg "mysql-server-5.0 does not install on AMD64" [Undecided,New] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> still waiting for it to load ;)
<Hoempapaa> but i'm not getting the "/etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf: No such file or directory" error
<Hoempapaa> weird thing is, it worked just fine
<Hoempapaa> but just one week ago I also did an update/grade, and I think that's when things got broken
<Kamping_Kaiser> its the same version.
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have the file "/etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> s/"//
<Hoempapaa> # sudo touch /etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf
<Hoempapaa> doesn't give an error :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> it shouldnt.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should either create the file, or update its timestamp
<Hoempapaa> ah okay
* Hoempapaa isn't an ubuntu-pro
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoempapaa, can you look for a file with a name similar to /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.config (i'm guessing) and near the top add a line 'set evx'
<Kamping_Kaiser> neither :)
<Hoempapaa> I added set evx just below #!/bin/bash -e
<Kamping_Kaiser> that should be fine.
<Kamping_Kaiser> now rerun `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` or `sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<Kamping_Kaiser> `
<Hoempapaa> still the same..
<Hoempapaa> : (
<Hoempapaa> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should have been verbose - eg filled your screen with debugging crap
<Hoempapaa> oh.. I guess something went wrong then. The output hasn't changed
<Kamping_Kaiser> if it didnt, "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  might indicate something like /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postconf
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoempapaa, its quite likely i asked you to change the wrong file.
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a tic, i'm going to try and find a list of files in the package ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> question to anyone: who do we file bugs with about packages.ubuntu.com and its colouring?
<Hoempapaa> okay, ls /var/lib/dpkg/info tells me I have those files: mysql-server-5.0.conffiles, config, list, md5sums, postinst, postrm, preinst, prerm and templates
<Hoempapaa> those = these
<Kamping_Kaiser> you want postinst i think
<Hoempapaa> postinst called with unknown argument 'evx'
<Hoempapaa> (but hey, we have the right file :))
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'set evx' ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or `set -evx` (cant remember)
* Hoempapaa changed it to set -evx, we'll see what happens :)
<Hoempapaa> ah, the debug crap is here :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just noticed, the .config script references /bin/bash - afaik thats officaly a bug
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoempapaa, yay :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you do another pastebin with all the crap?
<Hoempapaa> sure, just a sec: )
<Kamping_Kaiser> zobbo, shakespear?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sp
<Hoempapaa> Kamping_Kai: http://pastie.caboo.se/106876
<zobbo> Kamping_Kaiser, well spotted :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> zobbo, :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoempapaa, nothing springs out to me as causing the problem. can you run `sudo /etc/init.d/mysql-server restart` (or whetver the script is)
<Kamping_Kaiser> then check syslog with `tail -n 30 /var/log/syslog` and see if theres any helpful output there
<Hoempapaa> http://pastie.caboo.se/106878
<Kamping_Kaiser> './mysql/host.frm' is an absolute path - unfortunately i dont know if thats meant to be the case
<Kamping_Kaiser> i suggest 'locate host.frm' and see if anything turns up
* Kamping_Kaiser is about out of suggestions
<Hoempapaa> host.frm is in /var/lib/mysql/mysql
<Hoempapaa> maybe I can remove all mysql-related stuff and then make a 'fresh' mysql install?
<Hoempapaa> cd /
<Hoempapaa> haha, wrong window :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> you could try, but i doubt you can.
<Kamping_Kaiser> looks like the problem there is with your databases (for what little i know about mysql) - incorrect ownership for example
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoempapaa, you should try #mysql (if your not already), theres probably people there who can set you strait
<Hoempapaa> hmm.. I think it has something to do with corrupted tables
<Hoempapaa> does anyone have the /etc/mysql dir for me? I just removed it
<Kamping_Kaiser> could be. thats *definately* outside area
<Kamping_Kaiser> ouch
<Kamping_Kaiser> feisty's version no.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can tell you how to extract the vanila config out of a deb though
<Hoempapaa> okay :)
<Hoempapaa> mysql is installing fine right now, I think. but it can't start cause some files in /etc/mysql are missing
<Hoempapaa> (which I don't get, cause they should be created at the install, right?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpkg -x /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-common* ~/mysql
<Kamping_Kaiser> then look in ~/mysql for ./etc/mysql/*
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes tehy should
<Kamping_Kaiser> *they
<Hoempapaa> ah, I think I have the problem
<Hoempapaa> I just installed mysql-server
<Hoempapaa> but since the /etc/mysql files are created by mysql-common..
<Hoempapaa> so I did a apt-get remove mysql-common
<Hoempapaa> and now just apt-get install mysql-server again :)
<Hoempapaa> (which also installs mysql-common)
<Kamping_Kaiser> how can you not install mysql-common with mysql-server?
<Hoempapaa> WHOOP WHOOP! It works!
<Hoempapaa> (at least no errors or something :))
<Kamping_Kaiser> mysql-common (>= 5.0.38-0ubuntu1.1)
<Kamping_Kaiser>     mysql database common files (e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^^ mysql-server-5.0 depends on mysql-common
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoempapaa, :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bad configuration files?
<Hoempapaa> I had mysql-common already installed, but removed the /etc/mysql dir.. so there were no dependency probs :)
<Hoempapaa> thanks for helping me out! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> np. hope it helps
* Kamping_Kaiser is still unsure what was causing the issues ;)
<Hoempapaa> can't say exactly.. but I guess corrupt tables
* Kamping_Kaiser has no active irc channels atm :( wonder what to do
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you replace the tables, or just the configuration?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tables a4rnt stored in /etc/
<Kamping_Kaiser> *arn't
<Kamping_Kaiser> *aren't
<Hoempapaa> rm -r /etc/mysql /var/lib/mysql
<Hoempapaa> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'll go with the tables theory in that case :)
<Hoempapaa> me too :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was hoping to get a pile of hacking done tonight. dont think i'm going to :(
<Hoempapaa> hm, why not?
<Kamping_Kaiser> to tired.
<Hoempapaa> ah, i see :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> didnt go and buy redbull earlier, so nothign to fight the tiredness
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser is watching his updates download for crying out loud ;)
<Hoempapaa> why the hell does phpmyadmin need to be 2.1 mb in size? :x
<Hoempapaa> (and I downloaded the .tar.gz2)
<Hoempapaa> g =b
<Kamping_Kaiser> fancy artwork?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should be packaged i thought
<Hoempapaa> i guess it's the nice skin indeed.. ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Nafallo> Kamping_Kaiser: it is. in universe.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nafallo, i would have been supprised if it was missing
<Nafallo> nafallo@wizard:~$ apt-cache show phpmyadmin | grep ^Section
<Nafallo> Section: universe/web
<Hoempapaa> hmm, but if I do: apt-get install phpmyadmin, where does it get installed?
<Hoempapaa> I'm having a fancy webroot structure you know ;)
<Nafallo> dpkg -L phpmyadmin
<Hoempapaa> hm, needs to be installed first :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeah.
<Nafallo> yea
<Kamping_Kaiser> packages.ubuntu.com lets you look
<Kamping_Kaiser> search the package, the select 'file list' or 'list of files'
<Hoempapaa> usr/share/phpmyadmin
<Hoempapaa> and it depends on libapache2-mod-php5
<Hoempapaa> which (ofcourse) isn't true.
<Hoempapaa> It should work just fine on lighty too.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should depend on httpd (or whatever the alternative is)
<Hoempapaa> so until that's fixed, I'll just go to phpmyadmin.net and uploadi t myself :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnight all
<kraut> moin
<ScottK> If there's anyone around this weekend that knows about dbconfig-common stuff, Bug #105542 looks like it'd be worth fixing before release if we can.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105542 in mantis "package mantis is not installing properly" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105542
<Centaur5> Could anybody give me an idea of what to research if my squidguard proxy is allowing me to visit youtube and hotmail but I can't login to e-mail or watch videos. Also windows updates don't go through.
#ubuntu-server 2007-10-14
<steve__> hi, i just installed a new hard disk into my server yet the directory its mounted on suddenly became owned as root.  how do i make users be able to write to it?
<soren> steve__: Change the owner after you mount it.
<steve__> soren: and it will stick?
<soren> steve__: Yes.
<steve__> ok
<soren> The root of the file system has ownership and permissions and such. When you mount it somewhere, it's those settings that get applied, so the ownership and permissions of the directory onto which you mount the filesystem doesn't matter anymore.
<soren> ..until you umount it again, of course.
<steve__> soren: ok i did but its still not letting me write to it
<soren> steve__: Give me the output of "ls -ld /path/to/the/mount/point" and tell me which user you're using.
<steve__> soren: i had to chmod 770 it
<steve__> i think it works now
<soren> Rock.
* soren goes to bed
<camgame> hello, I install apache and php in my ubuntu7.04, but i cann't start apache server. when i start apache server, it view: Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: EVP_CIPHER_CTX_block_size
<camgame> I have install openssl at /usr/local/ssl
<camgame> Who can help me? thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you install them fromm source?
<camgame> yes
<camgame> is ubuntu cann't install php and apache from source?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh you can, but i cant help you with it :)
<camgame> thanks, I search google, some people have the same problem. but cann't find a solution method.
<leonel> camgame: http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html   take a look  maybe it can help
<camgame> thank you.
<camgame> I cann't open the page http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html
<ki4cgp> I installed LAMP, and having problems with .php* files wanting to download instead of being processed.  myphpadmin works, but my other php app tries to download each time.  Anyone have any suggestions?  ##ubuntu said to look in here, even though I installed regular ubuntu setup
<ScottK> ki4cgp: You're on the right channel, but not at a very popular time of day on the weekend.
* ScottK doesn't have any idea.
<ki4cgp> Ahh thanks
<ki4cgp> I been scratching my head for a couple weeks on it
<ScottK> ki4cgp: During the work week during the US/European work day are your best bet here.
<ki4cgp> Cool.  I'm in Atlanta, so I'll likely be able to catch someone while I'm awake
<Kamping_Kaiser> you could also try #apache
<ki4cgp> Hrm, good idea.  Hehe.  I should have the server opened up on tabs before I'm done
<ScottK> I'd guess it's something we did though.
<ki4cgp> Its most likely some sort of config problem.  I seem to always have this same problem whenever I reload ubuntu
<halcyonCorsair> does anyone know how i can get a software raid1 setup to boot if i unplug one drive? (ie. boot degraded)
<Gargoyle> halcyonCorsair: I am sure you just have to make certain you have installed grub on both disks.
<halcyonCorsair> no, i don't think so, there's a udev rule  or something .... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/125471
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125471 in mdadm "Booting from a degraded array could be improved" [Undecided,New] 
<halcyonCorsair> how can i find the uuid for something?
<Gargoyle> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Yahooadam> Hey all, im having horendus trouble with ubuntu-server, every time i re-install it fails integrity checks (fsck), ive checked the HDD for bad blocks, ive swapped the HDD with another
<Yahooadam> Currently it just segfaults when i sudo .... (altough it seems to be marginally working)
<Yahooadam> Does anyone know what the **** is going on here, ive verified my CD image, run memtest, written 0's to the drive
<Burgundavia> Yahooadam: burned and tried another cd?
<Centaur5> What would cause a transparent squidguard proxy to not allow windows updates to go to workstations?
<Yahooadam> Burgundavia, yep
<Yahooadam> just tried _another_ hdd and it seems to be working
<Yahooadam> so guess i was unlucky with my new one ...
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-06
<[Solaris]> question about a dhcp server, does the server need to be "inline" (eg external --dhcp server --internal) or can the dhcp server exsist anywhere in the network
<[Solaris]> i.e. internet connected to the router (currently running dhcp) and 4 computers connected to the router... I want to mvoe the DHCP to one of the servers
<stainer> Solaris: Thats how we have it set up at work, with a windows server handing out addresses
<[Solaris]> which way
<[Solaris]> the first way "inline" or the second "in the cluster"
<stainer> in the cluster
<stainer> I was just looking at my linksys router and I can do it that way here at home
<stainer> just disble dhcp and the other server will hand out the addy,s
<stainer> Keep the default, Enable, to enable the Router' DHCP server option. If you already have a DHCP server on your network or you do not want a DHCP server, then select Disable.
<[Solaris]> I want to activate the servers DHCPd and turn off the routers
<[Solaris]> but maintain the current dhcp settings
<[Solaris]> but then would i have to tell the server DHCP to redirect traffic to router
<[Solaris]> since the router will no longer be the defualt gateway
<stainer> no, thats not the way I understand it
<stainer> the router will still do what it does, but the dhcp service will just be handled on another box
<stainer> its just a service like httpd or sshs
<stainer> err sshd
<[Solaris]> erm i don't think my router has an interal dhcp request, and it will need to be hardcoded anyways
<[Solaris]> right now the router is .1 server is .3 other boxes are .2 .4 .5 etc
<stainer> when a computer needs an addy it just sends out a request, and as long as you have the port open through your router it will get the dhcp server. I would put a static on the router of 192.168.1.1 or simaliar and keep it as a gateway
<[Solaris]> erm
<[Solaris]> if that option worked that be great
<[Solaris]> won't have to change anything really then
<stainer> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch08_:_Configuring_the_DHCP_Server
<stainer> a router/switch is idependant of dhcpd, the dhcp is an added feature of a router
<[Solaris]> stainer kewl beans
<stainer> you could go modem/linux box/router/network and have the linux box handle the netork AND dhcp, but that is above my skill set... I think there is a distro that will do that though
<[Solaris]> erm so i have to write my very own dhcpd.conf ... joys
<[Solaris]> thats the way I used to do it
<[Solaris]> but this server doesn't have two nics
<[Solaris]> and its a internal fileserver and don't want it on the outside really
<stainer> gotcha
<stainer> maybe you can help me now... I have 2 cpu's in my server. How do I know if the cpu #2 is getting used?
<[Solaris]> i use conky to monitor loads on my cpu and other stuff
<[Solaris]> but you have to have X installed
<stainer> I googled it
<stainer> systat
<stainer> mpstat -P ALL show everything
<[Solaris]> systat doesn't exsist on ym server
<stainer> sorry sysstat
<stainer> extra s
<[Solaris]> heh still don't ahve that cmd
<[Solaris]> heh there used to be a online place to generate dhcpd.conf files
<stainer> mpstat is the command, but the package is sysstat
<[Solaris]> ahh
<KrystallKitt> How busy is it in here?
<ScottK> This time of day, not very.
<KrystallKitt> Okay thats good
<ScottK> Much busier during the US/European working day.
<KrystallKitt> heh
<KrystallKitt> Well I kinda need help with my audio drivers i think
<ScottK> Audio and Server don't generally go together.
<KrystallKitt> >.<
<KrystallKitt> Well i've been having trouble with installing a game "Frets On Fire"
<KrystallKitt> and honestly i know I'm never going to get help in a room with 1200 people in it..
<ScottK> I can understand that, but it doesn't make this the right place to get support.
<ScottK> Not a huge deal this time of day, but it's also unlikely anyone here can help.
<KrystallKitt> Ah, mmk, thanks anyhow
<lukehasnoname> haha
<ScottK> What?
<lukehasnoname> The guy looking for FoF help here
<lukehasnoname> who else here buys linux magazines monthly?
<[Solars]> havden't for a long time
<rebel_kid> does the ubuntu server have trouble in virtbox?
<SteckelBud> wow--udev 117-8 is killing my system. Anytime I try to copy files it fills up to 100% and I can't do anything--ideas!?
<[Solars]> rebel_kid dunno why you would run server inside of VBox but the people in #vbox can help
<rebel_kid> to run the server on my desktop (lightweight development server)
<rebel_kid> so if i f*** everything up (which i definatly will at least once) it only effects the virt box lol
<lukehasnoname> Why would finch require sound
<lukehasnoname> it's a console IM client, right?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #278610 in shadow (main) "login crashed with SIGSEGV in dump_core() (dup-of: 260687)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278610
<uvirtbot> New bug: #278933 in samba (main) "Guest samba share stops working when winbind is installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278933
<ivoks> oh, i can confirm this bug
<kraut> moin
<[Solars]> ivoks can you look over my dhcpd.conf to see if i miss anything i need to fix
<[Solars]> http://pastebin.com/m411cf711
<uvirtbot> New bug: #279022 in samba (main) "Problems with trusted domains" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279022
<bogey-> Does anyone have a problem with Ubuntu on VMware that involves not being able to log in after the server has been online for a couple of hours?
<brousch> bogey- i have several servers running on vmware with no problems. can you be more specific about your ubuntu and vmware versions?
<bogey-> Ubuntu 8.04.1 on Vmware 1.07
<bogey-> I am using Squid 2 and it seems that after a few hours the server stops responding
<bogey-> Now thats over
<bogey-> Does anyone have a problem with Ubuntu on VMware that involves not being able to log in after the server has been online for a couple of hours? I am using Ubuntu 8.04.1 server, text only mode. I am using VMWare 1.07. I am using the server primarliy for Squid 2 from the ubuntu repo. The server seems to freeze or unable to respond to requests from any service. No logins, No squid, No www, etc.....
<ivoks_> bogey-: i do
<ivoks_> bogey-: but i figured out that's cause of dlink router/switch
<bogey-> ivoks_: have you been able to figure this out?
<bogey-> oh, nm :(
<bogey-> it doesnt even respond through the vmware console
<ivoks_> right
<bogey-> Lets you put in a user/pass and just stops
<ivoks_> but it is working
<bogey-> ivoks_: naw, it just stops after you put in a password.
<ivoks_> but once you plug in keyboard and log in, run some network tools (like apt-get update), it's available from network again
<ivoks_> bogey-: server is working, but my router doesn't allow connections to it
<ivoks_> bogey-: i guess it's puzzeld by different MAC's on same port
<bogey-> ivoks_: thats what i was just about to say
<bogey-> ivoks_: dont use bridged networking, use NAT and those cheap store and forwards start working right.
<ivoks_> that's my plan, but i needed bridge at this point
<bogey-> brb, coffee time
<ivoks_> zul: ping
<zul> ivoks: yo
<ivoks> he's alive! :)
<ivoks> i've fixed that drbd thing
<zul> yeah its monday morning but barely ;)
<zul> yeah I saw
<ivoks> could you review the package?
<zul> sure
<ivoks> you could just grab it from my ppa and remove last changelog entry
<ivoks> it was there cause ppa doesn't accept same version upload
<zul> was the fix in the kernel source or in drbd?
<ivoks> drbd
<zul> coolio
<ivoks> one liner :)
<zul> you serious?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> you'll see changelog :)
<zul> meh...
<zul> ill get an ffe for it as well
<ivoks> zul: current status is unusable and dangerous
<zul> huh?
<zul> oh the one we have in the archive :)
<ivoks> right
<ivoks> cause it's gogin to try communicating with vesa driver, not drbd :)
<ivoks> going ... s/vesa/some frame buffer module/
<zul> heh
<ivoks> i've actually sent the patch to upstream
<ivoks> they were shocked :D
<zul> good job!
<bogey-> Does anyone have a problem with Ubuntu on VMware that involves not being able to log in after the server has been online for a couple of hours? I am using Ubuntu 8.04.1 server, text only mode. I am using VMWare 1.07. I am using the server primarliy for Squid 2 from the ubuntu repo. The server seems to freeze or unable to respond to requests from any service. No logins, No squid, No www, etc.....
<luckyone> hello everyone
<luckyone> would someone mind talking with me about partitions and lvm
<ivoks> shoot
<luckyone> ivoks: I am just trying to make sure that I know what I am doing... because I run ubuntu at home, I am the 'linux expert' at work by default
<luckyone> essentially, we have a linux server and we need to add some disk space
<luckyone> so we had our IT staff allocate some additional space to the virtual machine
<luckyone> I need to get that additional space added to the logical volume
<luckyone> my thoughts are that I first need to extend the partition with something like ext2online
<ivoks> you have to add pv first
<ivoks> then extend volume group
<ivoks> and then logic volume
<ivoks> after that you can extend ext2
<ivoks> or ext3
<ivoks> or xfs :)
<luckyone> I *think* the pv is already there
<luckyone> /dev/sda
<ivoks> you already have LVM set up, right?
<luckyone> it is a vm, so they just said, instead of 15GB, here is 18
<luckyone> ivoks: yes
<ivoks> luckyone: so, it's not additional disk, but you've expanded virtual disk?
<luckyone> ivoks: correc
<luckyone> ivoks: still just /dev/sda
<ivoks> luckyone: run pvdisplay
<ivoks> luckyone: there should be only /dev/sdaX
<ivoks> or whole /dev/sda
<luckyone> shows /dev/sda2
<ivoks> and it's size?
<luckyone> 14.9GB
<ivoks> this is not expanded size, right?
<luckyone> correct
<ivoks> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ivoks> does it show additional space at the end?
<luckyone> no
<ivoks> hm...
<luckyone> maybe
<luckyone> /dev/sda1 1 - 13
<luckyone> /dev/sda2 14 - 1958
<luckyone> it shows /dev/sda as being 19.3 GB though
<ivoks> pvresize should be your friend
<ivoks> umount partition first
<ivoks> backup all data :D
<luckyone> so if I unmount and pvresize, it will automatically extend the pv and add it to the lv?
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> it will just expand pv
<ivoks> then you have to expand vg
<ivoks> and after that lv
<luckyone> I guess can you explain the process, I am opening man pages now
<ivoks> at the end, you have to extend filesystem
<ivoks> lv is part of vg, while vg is on top of pv
<luckyone> pvresize says you currently see this physical volume as 15GB, it is actually 18GB
<ivoks> then resize it to 18G
<ivoks> backup data first!
<luckyone> hehe, we had them take a snapshot
<ivoks> expanding isn't that painfull... a week ago i resized 120Gb to 20GB :)
<luckyone> yikes!
<luckyone> I am not going to do it until 1) I understand it or 2) after 11:00 CDT, whichever is later
<luckyone> but the process is 1) run pvresize to tell the physical volume how big it is
<ivoks> well, which part you don't understand now?
<luckyone> 2) add the additional space to the vg?
<luckyone> 3) extend the partition?
<ivoks> vgextend
<luckyone> is that right at a high level?
<ivoks> that's bellow logic volume
<ivoks> and bellow volume group is physical volume
<ivoks> on top of logic volume is filesystem
<ivoks> so, if you are exanding:
<ivoks> pv -> vg -> lv -> fs
<ivoks> if you are reducing:
<ivoks> fs -> lv -> vg -> pv
<ivoks> filesystem can be only on one logic volume
<ivoks> logic volume can be only from one logic group
<ivoks> logic group can be on multiple physical volumes
<ivoks> there can be multiple logic volumes in volume group and there can be multiple volume groups on physical volumes
<luckyone> gotcha
<ivoks> so, it's quite easy
<luckyone> so, it doesn't make sense to try and run ext2online on something that doesn't even 'belong' to the pv yet
<ivoks> correct
<ivoks> you can't extend filesystem if lv isn't bigger
<ivoks> you have to extend lv before that
<luckyone> ok, resize the pv, extend the lv, extend partition
<ivoks> and before extending lv, there needs to be room in vg
<ivoks> to get room in vg, extend pv first, and then vg
<ivoks> pv vg lv
<luckyone> pvresize, vgextend, lvextend, ext2online (or fdisk)
<ivoks> right
<ivoks> just go for it
<luckyone> haha, what could I possibly screw up?
<luckyone> I have a backup!
<ivoks> right
<luckyone> ivoks: thanks for the help
<ivoks> np
<luckyone> ivoks: if you are still on when I do this in an hour or two, I may ping you...
<luckyone> :)
<ivoks> do it now
<luckyone> not now, one of my associates is using that box for a demo
<ivoks> who cares
<ivoks> now! :D
<luckyone> it is one of our peoplesoft demo boxes
<ivoks> ah... marketing... kills all the fun in software
<luckyone> lol
<frame45> does anyone know if you can put Ubuntu on a LaCie ethernet disk, like you can the Linksys NSLU2 (slug)
<zul> mathiaz: ping
<mathiaz> zul: ouch
<zul> mathiaz: slangasek refreshed the patches Ill try to work in samba-3.2.4 this week
<mathiaz> zul: great
<Koon> zul: about samba, any success in reproducing bug 260687 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 260687 in samba "pam_smbpass.so segfaults" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260687
<zul> Koon: not yet
<Koon> zul: also about bug 277447, let me know what option we should pursue : try to get rc11-1 in or prepare a fix for just the issue. My guess is that there are plenty of useful fixes for bugs we'll hit anyway... but changes in rc10 are quite extensive
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 277447 in openvpn "script failed: could not execute external program " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277447
<mathiaz> Koon: are there new features in rc10 ?
<mathiaz> Koon: if they're mainly bug fixes we don't necessarly require a FFexception.
<Koon> mathiaz: there are new configuration options
<Koon> mostly driven as bug fix complements
<Koon> mathiaz: check out http://openvpn.net/index.php/documentation/change-log/changelog-21.html
<monteslu> anyone have luck with a "RAID bus controller: Dell PowerEdge Expandable RAID controller 5" ?
<[Solars]> where should i start looking for an answer for this
<[Solars]> Oct 6 07:45:08 hel dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of <null address> on eth0 to 192.168.2.3 port 67
<[Solars]> Oct 6 07:45:46 hel last message repeated 3 times
<[Solars]> Oct 6 07:46:59 hel last message repeated 6 times
<[Solars]> got a ton of entries like
<[Solars]> lots of repeats
<[Solars]> thats in the syslog file
<[Solars]> i am unable to ping 192.168.2.3
<[Solars]> nothing shows drake@hel:/srv/media$ nano /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcpd.leases
<[Solars]> for that address
<[Solars]> i physically check each network device and find nothing
<Fenix|work> Greetings...
<Fenix|work> I'm having some difficulties with sarg-reports on my server
<[Solars]> thik its a bootp device? in my dhcpd.config file i have it to deny bootp devices
<Fenix|work> sarg-reports today works like a champ, but sarg-reports daily (or weekly and monthly) exit fine, but don't actually generate reports of any kind
<stainer> Solars: I read something about maybe an extra step for Windows devices... something about a WINS server, or something
<[Solars]> erm i don't have another server here
<Fenix|work> [Solars], what's the problem?  I only caught the very tail-end of your info
<[Solars]> it has litereally fills up the entire syslog (many hours)
<[Solars]> i got soemthing on my network thats
<[Solars]> repeating
<[Solars]> Oct 6 08:00:20 hel dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of <null address> on eth0 to 192.168.2.3 port 67
<[Solars]> multiple times per sec
<[Solars]> (its not doing it right now it appears)
<[Solars]> but no address exsist on the network
<[Solars]> nothing in dhcpd.leases
<[Solars]> can't ping it
<[Solars]> and can't account for that address
<[Solars]> but is in the dhcpd pool
<brousch> could be a virtual machine on NAT?
<[Solars]> NAT is taken care by the router
<[Solars]> from the isp
<[Solars]> and no virtual machines running
<Fenix|work> and we're talking about dhclient.leases right?
<[Solars]> heh yea
<[Solars]> sorry about that
<[Solars]> trying to find whats flooding the dhcpd
<[Solars]> for a request
<Fenix|work> [Solars], hehe... I believe it's a bug in DHCP3
<[Solars]> is there a work around/fix for that
<Fenix|work> when you see DHCPREQUEST of <null address> what you're actually seeing is a client renewing it's IP address.  you only see an IP where null address when it's a new client looking for a new IP
<Fenix|work> It's not really a bug per-se ...
<Fenix|work> ... turn down debugging logging for dhclient
<[Solars]> strange
<[Solars]> i only have 4 computers online last night
<[Solars]> and i was getting hundred if not thousands of requests
<Fenix|work> what's the default lease time?
<[Solars]> 12 hours and 24 hours
<[Solars]> 12 hour min 24 hours max
<Fenix|work> you know how dhcp renewals work?
<[Solars]> computer sends request to network (broadcast), the server responds I am here (handshakes), etc etc
<Fenix|work> each client trys to renew it's lease halfway through it's lease period
<Fenix|work> so yours is 12 hours lease
<Fenix|work> so every six hours it requests to re-lease the address
<[Solars]> erm when i had the lease times lwoer
<[Solars]> to like 5 mins (when i was setting up)
<Fenix|work> if it doesn't get a response it tries again in 3 hours, then 1.5 hours, then in .75 hours, and so on and so forth... until it gets small and the lease expires.
<[Solars]> it did not show "DHCPREQUEST of <null address>"
<[Solars]> no lease renewed
<[Solars]> no devices on my network as that ipaddress either
<Fenix|work> wierd
<[Solars]> i been tail -f the syslog all night
<[Solars]> and i have a ton of requests
<luckyone> i am about to attempt to add disk space to a logical volume, can anyone help me?
<[Solars]> also have a ton of these
<[Solars]> Oct 6 11:30:53 hel dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of <null address> on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<[Solars]> Oct 6 11:30:53 hel dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.2.2 from 00:1a:4d:45:a6:7f via eth0
<[Solars]> bah i need to start using pastebin
<luckyone> the process I discussed earlier was using pvresize, vgextend, lvextend, and ext2online
<[Solars]> raid or no raid?
<luckyone> non-raid
<[Solars]> can't help you on that subject, sorry
<[Solars]> erm i think i found the problem but not sure how to fix it
<[Solars]> in the dhcpd.conf i setup so the server itself will get a static address, when request it self for a ip address....(not sure if thats a good or soso idea)
<[Solars]> but anyways i restarted dhcpd3
<[Solars]> now i am getting flooded with acks and requests
<[Solars]> from the server ip address
<[Solars]> so i am going to try and just restart the /etc/init.d/network
<Fenix|work> is there any way to have logrotate exclude a set of logs?
<Fenix|work> or have a different schedule for a different set of logs?
<[Solars]> yea
<[Solars]> there are some examples in 'man logrotate
<[Solars]> '
<trashguy> YEEEEOOOW
<[Solars]> trashguy!
<trashguy> what up
<Fenix|work> ok... I now know fully what's going on
<Fenix|work> Any devs here attached to the sarg package?
<Fenix|work> or maintainers :)
<Fenix|work> or squid people :)
<Fenix|work> [Solars], if I want to concatenate the log files together
<Fenix|work> .log.2 is the oldest, followed by .log.1 then .log correct ?
<trashguy> i dont typically do that
<trashguy> because there is a reaosn they are broken down
<trashguy> they get to big
<trashguy> and searching is a pain in the ass
<Fenix|work> trashguy, I agree, they do get big
<luckyone> can anyone in here help me add disk space to my lvm?
<trashguy> my webserver logs get in to the gigs
<Fenix|work> but when logrotate runs daily and I need to generate montly reports on a set of logs, I can't get monthly reports cus a month doesn't exist :)
<luckyone> I have a vm that our IT staff added disk space to, but i don't know how to make that usable (add it to the lvm)
<luckyone> I tried to run pvresize to add the additional space to the physical volume, but it didn't do anything
<[Solars]> Fenix|work then why not just do a monthly rotate?
<Fenix|work> I am
<[Solars]> if thats what you need
<Fenix|work> There's a misconfiguration in the logrotate.d/squid file
<Fenix|work> and I need to find out more how sarg-report works
<[Solars]> erm okay dunno what to say then sorry
<Fenix|work> more specifically sarg, since it appears sarg-reports is a kind of wrapper that simplifies running reports with sarg
<rrittenhouse> I just updated my feisty (desktop) server last week and now i'm having problems with the networking. If i SSH and port forward I can't connect to "Remote Desktop" (VNC). Is this a known problem? It also seems that I can't VNC into it at all.
<rrittenhouse> I was using firestarter to block connections to all but SSH before this happened but I have to start firestarter up everytime i want it
<r00tintheb0x> hello all.
<r00tintheb0x> Im trying to set up a BIND server... for internal use.
<r00tintheb0x> I had to move our domain controller from our DC here to a co-lo during hurricane ike.
<r00tintheb0x> Big pain, DHCP relay isnt working over a VPN tunnel between the two locations.
<r00tintheb0x> So im trying to relay get dhcp to work on this new ubuntu server i put up and get all my internal names off the old win2k3 ad server.
<r00tintheb0x> Any magic commands?
<cyris|> hey everyone. every time i sudo apt-get install package i get the following error. sudo: unable to resolve host s142-179-206-147.ab.hsia.telus.net. this is what my /etc/hosts file looks like. Any ideas ? thanks http://rafb.net/p/Lo4foa84.html
<ivoks> and what's your hostname?
<cyris|> s142-179-206-147.ab.hsia.telus.net
<ivoks> that's your hostname? :)
<ivoks> is that dynamic or static ip?
<cyris|> static, but my isp doesn't support hardcoding of ips so i have to use dhcp to grab it.
<r00tintheb0x> I got it.
<ivoks> what does this return:
<r00tintheb0x> My problem at least.
<ivoks> nslookup s142-179-206-147.ab.hsia.telus.net
<ivoks> is it resolvable?
<r00tintheb0x> Hey guys, how can I reconfigure my network via dpkg ?
<r00tintheb0x> dpkg-reconfigure networking isnt working
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<ivoks> r00tintheb0x: dpkg can't configure your network
<cyris|> ivoks: doesn't seem to :/ user@s142-179-206-147:~$ nslookup s142-179-206-147.ab.hsia.telus.net
<cyris|> Server:         75.154.132.68
<cyris|> Address:        75.154.132.68#53
<cyris|> ** server can't find s142-179-206-147.ab.hsia.telus.net: NXDOMAIN
<cyris|> opps
<cyris|> my bad im sorry
<ivoks> cyris|: no need to paste
<cyris|> http://rafb.net/p/RfUixx31.html
<ivoks> cyris|: well, that's your problem
<ivoks> your DNS doesn't know anything about that hostname
<ivoks> cyris|: why don't you use some normal names like 'mysuperserver'
<ivoks> ?
<cyris|> this particular box is using my ISP's dns servers
<ivoks> cyris|: so what...
<ivoks> cyris|: you could call your server 'twingo'
<ivoks> cyris|: and add twingo in hosts, as an alias for 127.0.0.1
<r00tintheb0x> Okay, ivoks should I just manually edit /etc/network* to reflect the changes I want?
<ivoks> r00tintheb0x: after you edit it, restart networking /etc/init.d/networking restart
<r00tintheb0x> Okay, thanks.
<ivoks> r00tintheb0x: be sure not to make any mistakes :)
<r00tintheb0x> hehe, yeah. the server is local so it wont be too bad.
<ivoks> r00tintheb0x: if you fsck up, use ipmi to fix it :)
<r00tintheb0x> ipmi?
<ivoks> if your server supports it, of course
<ivoks> lots of servers support ipmi, and their owners don't know that
<ivoks> and that thing makes live so much easier :)
<ivoks> life
<r00tintheb0x> I see.
<Fenix|work> How do I go about verifying a bug in launchpad?
<ivoks> click on 'New' and select 'Confirmed'
<webtech_m33> hello.. i am looking for a how to, to rebuild a .deb package
<webtech_m33> i dpkg-buildpackage and created a new .deb file
<ivoks> webtech_m33: #ubuntu-motu would be a better place for those kind of questions
<webtech_m33> mmk
<cyris|> ivoks: sorry i had to jet their for a sec. my only problem is that I need to use a hostname for this machine thats resolvable publicly.
<ivoks> i don't see why you should have to do that
<cyris|> ivoks: maybe i dont :/ zimbra is complaining that my hostname isn't resolvable with my dns servers. i'm gonna just alias a hostname like you said and see what happens
<ivoks> cyris|: set up nice, normal hostname
<ivoks> cyris|: add that hostname as an alias for 127.0.0.1 and problem sloved
<cyris|> so i added an entry into /etc/hosts with 127.0.0.1 london and edited /etc/hostname with london.
<cyris|> ivoks: is that correct?
<ivoks> yes
<[Solars]> ivoks by chance you ever get a chance to look at my dhcpd3.config file>
<ivoks> i'm not the only one around here :D
<[Solars]> but your the most spoken one :P
<ivoks> [Solars]: iirc, it looked ok
<[Solars]> erm how to restart python or kill python threads
<[Solars]> ivoks thats good to hear
<[Solars]> first time in years i made one of those config's
<cyris|> ivoks: I must be setting up my /etc/hosts file incorrectly, or zimbra's installer is picky. check this out. http://rafb.net/p/X4HsNt33.html
<ivoks> cyris|: like this:
<ivoks> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost london
<ivoks> one line
<cyris|> ivoks: err sorry!
<[Solars]> erm whats the command to list current threads/
<cyris|> ivoks: ah ok i gotcha. i question tho. is that 2 alias's then ? it was my impression that the order was IP,hostname,alias
<cyris|> a question*
<ivoks> cyris|: you can have numerus aliases
<cyris|> ivoks: ok
<RediXe> sudo setfacl -dm g:mygroup:rwx /mnt/common/    permission denied any idea's?
<ivoks> mounted with acl?
<ivoks> i would really love to see 9.04 with acl by default
<RediXe> ivoks: sshfs#steven@10.10.3.10:/home/common/ /mnt/colossus/common/ fuse,acl user 0 0 is in my fstab
<RediXe> Not sure if the acl is supposed to be there or after user
<ivoks> sshfs supports acl?
<ivoks> i kind of doubt that
<RediXe> No idea
<ivoks> well, you'll need server supporting acl if you want to set up acl on it's directory
<RediXe> sshfs is the way we are mounting network drive for the users and we are running into the issue of when a new file is created on the directory they permissions are wrong and we are running chown and chmod to get them working again
<RediXe> That's getting to be a pain to do everytime
<ivoks> i know
<ivoks> that's why i said; ACL would be great by default
<RediXe> ivoks: :P This is the first time I have ever used it
<ivoks> if you want to use it now, you'll have to setup ACL on the server's filesystem, not on the client
<RediXe> well I have ACL installed on the server I just don't have anything set up on it
<ivoks> you are mounting server's directory, which is probably on a filesystem that isn't mounted with acl
<ivoks> RediXe: check the mounted filesystem
<RediXe> Ahhh
<RediXe> ivoks: There an easy to see them or just look to see what fstab is mounting?
<ivoks> mount [mount point] -o remount,acl
<ivoks> ah... to see
<ivoks> run 'mount'
<ivoks> that will give you an answer
<RediXe> nothing with acl
<ivoks> there you go, that's the problem
<RediXe> so would I set the acl on the ext3 fs?
<RediXe> guided - entire disk
<RediXe> no special partition done
<ivoks> if you want, go ahead
<RediXe> well I'm assuming the ext3 is where all the home directories are stored
<ivoks> ext3 is filesystem
<ivoks> partition is where your home directories are
<ivoks> partition can be ext2, ext3, xfs, jfs, reiser...
<RediXe> mount /dev/sda1 -o remount,acl will add the option to the list I assume?
<ivoks> it won't add it to fstab, just to current situation
<RediXe> Cool
<ivoks> you'll have to edit fstab if you want preserve that during reboots
<ivoks> not /dev/sda1
<ivoks> mount point
<ivoks> like - /
<cyris|> ivoks: thank you very much for helping me with my hostname problems. everything seems to be working.
<ivoks> cyris|: np
<RediXe> ivoks: Thanks! It seems to be working except for the client I was testing with. It is showing d??????????? ? ? ? ?                      ? common and same for finance directory. These are the mount points for sshfs. Any idea's? I tried to chmod them with sudo but permission denied still
<ivoks> i didn't understand those ?????
<ivoks> common and finance are dirs?
<RediXe> yes
<RediXe> on the clients machine I do ls -l and i see "d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? common" and the same for the finance
<ivoks> it can't read permissions for some reason
<RediXe> I tried to run the setfacl -b /mnt/colossus/common but I get permission denied
<ivoks> RediXe: i never used sshfs, so i don't know what could've happend
<RediXe> ivoks: Anyway to force remove the directories and I can just recreate them? They're just mount points? ... let me try to umount them and see if that helps (not even sure if they are mounted cuz I can cd into them and forgot to check mount) :P
<RediXe> ivoks: Yeah, they're mounted so that might be why I'm having some trouble.
<RediXe> ivoks: Alright, I think we're good on that issue. Do you know if ACL can auto set the new files and directories to 770 and to a specific group?
<ivoks> i think it's -R
<ivoks> or -d
<ivoks> default
<RediXe> sudo setfacl -dm g:finance:rwx /home/finance ..... this is what I have ran but when they create a new directory the group is not being set to finance
<uvirtbot> New bug: #279316 in bind9 (main) "SRU for bind9 to 9.4.2.dfsg.P2 on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279316
<jdstrand> lamont: I finally did the SRU for bug #279316
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 279316 in bind9 "SRU for bind9 to 9.4.2.dfsg.P2 on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279316
<jdstrand> lamont: hi btw :)
<jdstrand> lamont: can you comment on its regression potential (the P2 part, not the sgchase or apparmor parts)
<jdstrand> ?
<jdstrand> lamont: also, I noticed that we went from libisc32 to libisc35, but it looks like only bind9 binaries use it-- can you mention that as well?
<lamont> jdstrand: will do so in a bit.
<jdstrand> lamont: thanks-- I took the liberty of subscribing you and dejeuren as well
<[Solars]> holy cow,
<[Solars]> now it seems i have another problem
<uvirtbot> New bug: #279127 in debian-installer (main) "Corrupted screen in Intrepid server installer (dup-of: 277153)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279127
<[Solars]> gettting "Connection Interrupted" while trying to surf the web
<[Solars]> it looks up the address, then says "waiting for website.url.com"
<[Solars]> i can ping said servers
<[Solars]> just seems as if http is being blocked
<[Solars]> no clue if its my server causing the problem or my isp
<[Solars]> any idea what files/logs i should check on my server?
<[Solars]> i can access internal http pages
<[Solars]> nslookup works
<trashguy> ?
<trashguy> whats going on [Solars]
<[Solars]> its strangs
<[Solars]> I can't access 'outside' internet
<[Solars]> while intranet works
<[Solars]> i can ping the outside, i use the DNS from the outside
<[Solars]> but when 'surfing' i get interrupt page
<trashguy> stop hitting esc kep
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-07
<[Solars]> i wasn't
<trashguy> ^^
<uvirtbot> trashguy: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<[Solars]> strange that my internet starting working again for no reason
<stainer> quit brb
<uvirtbot> New bug: #279372 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "packaging problem: libmysqld.a relocation R_X86_64_32" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279372
<zul> sommer: ping
<sommer> zul: yo
<zul> where is the virtualization section in the server guide?
<sommer> zul: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/virtualization.html
<zul> sommer: thanks
<sommer> zul: np
<alyawn> if I want cron to email me (xubuntu 8.04), then I have to install sendmail? is that right?
<sommer> alyawn: you can use another mta like ssmtp or postfix
<alyawn> that is, email me at an external address
<alyawn> is one more ubuntu-y than others?
<sommer> ssmtp is very lightweight it needs to send messages to a "mail hub", so ya it can send to an outside address
<sommer> while postfix is a full featured mta
<nxvl> postfix ftw \o/
<sommer> heh
<alyawn> ok.. I think I'll give ssmtp, since all I'm concerned about is getting cron notifications on an external mail account
<sommer> for simple cron emails I use ssmtp
<alyawn> I don't need a full blown smtp server
<alyawn> thanks!
<sommer> np
<stainer> w
<stainer> whoops
<[Solars]> haha
<FFEMTcJ> i have a recovery menu screen that i dont know what to do with it.. im running 8.04.1 server.. the options are resume dpkg root and xfix.. any ideas
<kraut> moin
<scuser> dear all, I'm running this command "ldapsearch -b "dc=sc,dc=bibalex,dc=org" -Y GSSAPI" and getting this error "ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Other (e.g., implementation specific) error (80)" I've checked every suggested solution on the web but in vain could you help me please?
<scuser> hi all, can anyone help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/54915/ ?
<[Solars]> res_errno: 80, res_error: <SASL(-1): generic failure: GSSAPI Error: Unspecified GSS failure. Minor code may provide more information (Permission denied)>, res_matched: <>
<[Solars]> fix your permission
<scuser> Solars: so how can I fix the permission, or which permission should I fix ?
<scuser> Solars: which permissions ?
<robotjox> i was wondering if anyone could help me troubleshoot vhosts on ubuntu I used the Drubuntu guide here: http://groups.drupal.org/node/6266  but it doesn't work :(
<robotjox> i was wondering if anyone could help me troubleshoot vhosts on ubuntu? I can't get it to work - everything points to the same documentroot for some weird reason?!
 * Gargoyle hides
<Gargoyle> ;)
<robotjox> Gargoyle: hehe
<Gargoyle> robotjox: The only other thing I can think of is that those vhost files are very minimal. You could try copying the extra directives from the default and editing as needed.
<robotjox> Gargoyle: good idea!
<robotjox> thanks
<Gargoyle> At very least, you might need the <directory> directive
<robotjox> ok
<spikyjt> I've setup Postfix+Dovecot and installed pysieved to handle sieve scripts. The sieve scripts are created successfully, but not applied by Dovecot. I have added cmusieve plugin and sieve script path to dovecot.conf, but no joy. Any ideas? Thanks in advance
<scuser> hi all, I want to replace the passwd, shadow and groups flat files by openldap db can anyone give me a hint on how to do this ?
<sommer> scuser: this should get you started: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<FrankT-Qc> Need help with cpu usage limittation on ubunttu server. Anyone can help ?
<didrocks> jdstrand: when you will be back, do you have any time to have a look on my ufw merge integration? :)
<draven1005> I'm having a really... really strange problem and was hoping someone could help.  I just built a new server with 6.06.  From the server, I can ping anything on my network.  However, if I go to a machine that I did not try to ping from the server, the requests time out.  As soon as I ping that machine from the server (which works), then the other machine can start to ping the server.
<draven1005> i've never seen anything like this before and i dont understand whats happening.
<zul> Koon: -rc11 fixes tls negotitation problems as well so yeah I would ask for the ffe
<Koon> zul: yep + all those rc9 regressions
<zul> yep yep
<draven1005> ﻿In other words,  from Server I can ping A.  From B, I can not ping Server.  From Server, I can ping B, then after that point, B can ping server.
<Koon> zul: should I open a separate bug just for the Ffe ? Or do it inside the current bug ?
<brousch> draven1005, pinging by hostname or by ip address?
<draven1005> brousch: same results with both
<zul> Koon: seperate bug, add the changelog, diffstat yadda yadda
<draven1005> brousch: the name resolves, but i'm not able to route to the host
<brousch> draven1005, i have no ideas, sorry
<jdstrand> didrocks: hi! yeah, I started to look at it and have decided that I will incorporate it, but it won't be in Ubuntu until jaunty
<jdstrand> didrocks: thanks for your work on it! :)
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #279632 in openldap2.3 (main) "package slapd 2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur?ck" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279632
<didrocks> jdstrand: my pleasure. Glade that you appreciate it :)
<jdstrand> didrocks: I've got some security updates to do, so I likely won't merge it into trunk for a bit
<didrocks> jdstrand: I just hope you will be able to merge it in a easy way, when it will be the time ;)
<jdstrand> didrocks: it'll be the first code changes I work on when I get back to ufw
<jdstrand> didrocks: so I shouldn't have a problem :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: great :)
<klos> hey ive got a messed up vserver runnign suse 10. i can only access it via ssh and if possible i would like to switch the distribution to ubuntu server
<klos> is this possible?
<draven1005> I can ping anything on the network from my 6.06 server.  But I can not route to the server from any host that has not first be pinged (or made any other form of connection) from the server.   Server can ping A, A can ping Server.  B can NOT ping Server until after Server pings B.     Any ideas?
<scuser> hi all, where could I find kdb5_ldap_util ?\
<StevenK> I get a FTBFS in myodbc with an undefined reference to `mysql_odbc_escape_string', and I was under the impression the server team looked after mysql-dfsg-5.0?
<rysiek> hi guys
<rysiek> I am an admin of an Ubuntu Server 6.06.x machine (yeah, I know, an oldie-goldie)
<rysiek> and I am starting to find myself in need of virtualisation
<rysiek> short question is: what would you guys suggest, taking into account that re-installing the system from scratch (read: Xen) is a no-go?
<rysiek> and yes, it's a Xserver-less setup
<rysiek> and yes, I am scorching google on this, too ;)
<StevenK> VMWare Server?
<rysiek> and from the Free-as-in-speech part of the world?
<rysiek> StevenK: besides, does VMWare Server run without Xserver?
<StevenK> Certainly does
<rysiek> m'kay, thanks for the hint
<rysiek> although I would prefer a FLOSS solution (is there any?)
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #279655 in openvpn (universe) "[FFe] Merge openvpn 2.1_rc11-1 from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279655
<draven1005> Anyone ever install MySQL with csv-storage-engine
<ivoks> umm... linux-virutal is for guests, right?
<_ruben> yes
<Koon> zul: Ffe request for openvpn has been posted, feel free to review it (bug 279655)
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 279655 in openvpn "[FFe] Merge openvpn 2.1_rc11-1 from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279655
<_ruben> wonder if openvpn 2.1 will ever reach final .. been beta/rc for ages now
<james_w> hi all. I want to alert you to bug 275432. It only affects server installs really.
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 275432 in policykit "libpolkit requires files from policykit for polkit_context_init to work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275432
<ivoks> hm... odd
<ivoks> -virtual kernel freezes on my vmware
<ivoks> and always during apt-get :/
<sommer> I think I've seen that too... but with kvm
<ivoks> something is missing in kernel :/
<ivoks> i just realized that it doesn't freeze
<ivoks> apt-get hangs
<ivoks> and i can't even ctrl+c it
<ivoks> i can kill, but can't room top - that freezes too
<ivoks> very strange
<sommer> ya, I thought it was just me
<sommer> actually planned on digging into the issue deeper this evening :0
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sommer: is that with hardy or intrepid?
<sommer> intrepid
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #279754 in kvm (main) "Intrepid fails to install onto virtio block device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279754
<sommer> ivoks: with intrepid guest, but I've also seen it with debian guests
<ivoks> hm... i'm seeing this with hardy guest on hardy
<sommer> ah, might be a different issue than
<ivoks> or the same :D
<mathiaz> kirkland: could summarize the evdev bug you've fixed in kvm?
<sommer> I'll see what I can come up with this evening, up the logging or something
<ivoks> i've watched the logs, noting in it
<ivoks> i might debug kernel...
<kirkland> mathiaz: basically, i ported a patch that existed for virt-manager to qemu and the qemu inside of our kvm package
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - what was the problem?
<kirkland> mathiaz: by virt-manager, i mean gtk-vnc
<kirkland> mathiaz: oneliner: incorrect keymapping
<kirkland> mathiaz: detailed explanation: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-August/026076.html
<mathiaz> kirkland: ok - thanks - I'll dig into that
<kirkland> mathiaz: we went with soren's option 3
<kirkland> mathiaz: which was the "hardest", but the "most correct" of the 3 approaches
<kirkland> mathiaz: and we're all better people because of it ;-)
<mathiaz> kirkland: ok - that's the message I'll try to get accross then - better-people-we-are-now-:D
<kirkland> mathiaz: you working on a blog post, or something?
<mathiaz> kirkland: yeah - the monthly archive report
<kirkland> mathiaz: you could also mention the hal integration i did
<mathiaz> kirkland: done :D
<kirkland> mathiaz: fwiw, i responded to soren's note on ubuntu-devel, "closing" the issue and pointing at the bug/patch
<kirkland> mathiaz: most for internet crawlers and googlers out there searching this issue
<kirkland> mathiaz: the thread had left it sort of "open"
<kirkland> mathiaz: thanks for reminding me to do that ;-)
<kirkland> i had been meaning too
<mathiaz> kirkland: so you've fixed both qemu and kvm?
<kirkland> mathiaz: yes
<kirkland> mathiaz: there's a qemu package in universe, which i patched and pushed out
<kirkland> mathiaz: and there's a qemu that's internal to our kvm package
<kirkland> mathiaz: i don't entirely understand why we did it that way
<kirkland> mathiaz: but it's been patched in all 3 places
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55094/ <- is that a good overview ?
<kirkland> mathiaz: you might want to mention gtk-vnc, which is what virt-manager uses
<kirkland> mathiaz: that's where the original patch came from
<kirkland> mathiaz: i ported to kvm/qemu
<mathiaz> kirkland: bug 279754 - we were just dicussing that in the meeting this morning
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 279754 in kvm "Intrepid fails to install onto virtio block device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279754
<kirkland> mathiaz: how do you install on a virtio device?
<kirkland> mathiaz: i always install to a plain image file
<mathiaz> kirkland: when you define your root disk in libvirt you can set the bus attribute to virtio
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://libvirt.org/formatdomain.html#elementsDisks
<mathiaz> kirkland: when specifying the target device - you can set the bus to virtio
<mathiaz> kirkland: in which case your device will be seen as /dev/vda in your guest.
<mathiaz> kirkland: you can do the same with a network device and set it to use virtnet
<kirkland> mathiaz: through the virt-manager wizard?
<mathiaz> kirkland: hm - I don't think so
<mathiaz> kirkland: I'm using virsh to create the vm definition
<mathiaz> kirkland: I think that's what we pulled out for hardy - the ability to set virtio as an option in virt-manager
<mathiaz> kirkland: although I'm not sure exactly.
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay, i don't use virsh...  what are the commands to create a virtio disk?
<mathiaz> kirkland: the easiest way is to dump the guest configuration with the dumpxml command
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh dumpxml name-of-guest
<mathiaz> kirkland: then edit the xml file
<mathiaz> kirkland: and redefine the guest with the define command
<mathiaz> kirkland: virsh define name-of-guest.xml
<kirkland> mathiaz: hmm, i must not be asking the right question....
<kirkland> mathiaz: when i create a virtual machine, i do everything from the command line, and there are just two steps
<kirkland> mathiaz: qemu-img create
<kirkland> mathiaz: kvm -hda foo.img
<mathiaz> kirkland: hm - I don't know then.
<mathiaz> kirkland: I'm using libvirt to manage the kvm machines
<mathiaz> kirkland: there is probably a switch somewhere to say that it should use a virtio driver
<mathiaz> kirkland: -drive file=/dev/ubuntu/vm_t-dovecot,if=virtio
<mathiaz> kirkland: ^^ that seems to be the option to attach a drive with virtio in kvm
<kirkland> mathiaz: how did you create /dev/ubuntu/vm_t-dovecot ?
<mathiaz> kirkland: it's an lvm snapshot
<kirkland> mathiaz: how do you create that
<mathiaz> kirkland: you can use a normal lv also
<mathiaz> kirkland: with the lvcreate command
<mathiaz> kirkland: may be you cannot use virtio when you're using files - only if you're using a device on the host.
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay, i'll need to set up a new intrepid host with LVM then
<kirkland> mathiaz: it'll either be late tonight or tomorrow before i can reinstall a test machine here with LVM
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #279819 in openldap (main) "intrepid: slapd: Unrecognized database type (bdb) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279819
<RediXe> I am using ACL to set group and permissions when a new file or directory is created but how can I get the group and permissions set when a file is saved to the directory?
<ivoks> RediXe: saving file = creating file
<RediXe> ivoks: if I right click and say new file it's fine. If I scan in something and hit file save the permissions are not the same
<juak> hello, need help with iptables missing libs
<ivoks> RediXe: you have to change permissions on existing files
<juak> on default installation of hardy server, and trying to use the ROUTE modules it fails with "iptables v1.3.8: Couldn't load target `ROUTE':/lib/iptables/libipt_ROUTE.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<RediXe> ivoks: ? Right now we run a script after saving a file to the directory that changes the owner/group and sets permissions. It does it recursively.
<ivoks> route?
<RediXe> ivoks: Without that script the newly saved file is set as the user:user instead of user:mygroup and has read only rights.
<ivoks> RediXe: are you talking about ACL or normal unix permissions?
<juak> yes, the 'route' iptables jump target
<RediXe> ivoks: I used ACL to have it auto set the group and permission for me. ( setfacl -dm g:escrow:rwx /home/common/ )    ... I need the files placed in /home/common to have the group escrow with rwx no matter how that file is placed in that directory
<ivoks> RediXe: you are mixing ACL with classic user/group permissions
<ivoks> RediXe: if you set ACL -dm for a group
<ivoks> (btw, you should do -Rdm)
<ivoks> then you are setting ACL for a group, and the group in classic sense is irrelevant
<RediXe> ivoks: I'm not very good at this user/group thing :P    Is it possible to have the file's that are placed in /home/common to have there group set to escrow and to have the group permission of rwx automatically or do we have to manually change the group and permissions by hand?
<ivoks> RediXe: you can have automaticaly, yes
<ivoks> RediXe: if that's an SMB/CIFS share, you could force group in smb.conf
<RediXe> ivoks: the /home/common is being shared with sshfs to other employees
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> i don't know about that filesystem
<ivoks> but you could fix that on lower level
<ivoks> example:
<ivoks> # mkdir /tmp/TEST
<ivoks> # chmod 3775 /tmp/TEST
<ivoks> # chown root:users /tmp/TEST
<ivoks> $ touch /tmp/TEST/bla
<ivoks> if user is member of users group, the file would be owned by users group
<ivoks> even tough it's primary group is something else
<ivoks> for that you don't need ACLs
<ivoks> so...
<ivoks> chmod 3775 /home/common
<ivoks> chown root:escrow /home/common
<ivoks> all of your users need to be members of escrow group for this to work
<RediXe> ivoks: remove the ACL i have on it?
<RediXe> ivoks: The users are part of escrow
<ivoks> there's no need to remove ACL, leave it for now
<ivoks> test this solution
 * [Solars] thinkgs ivoks is the helper god of the channel monday-friday morning to afternoon support
<RediXe> ivoks: It seems to be almost working - the group was set to escrow but group only had read only access
<ivoks> RediXe: that's another issue
<RediXe> ivoks: lol, and what's my solutions? :P
<ivoks> each user has an umask value
<ivoks> if that value is 027, then all files created would be 750
<ivoks> if umask is 007, then all files would be 770
<RediXe> How do I find the umask value?
<ivoks> in ~/.profile
<ivoks> RediXe: are those ubuntu clients?
<RediXe> ivoks: yes - ubuntu server and clients
<RediXe> well xubuntu clients
<ivoks> RediXe: then change on each client machine /etc/profile
<ivoks> RediXe: at the end of the file, there's umask 022, change it to 002
<ivoks> RediXe: another option is to check options for sshfs
<ivoks> RediXe: maybe it is possible to force permissions
<RediXe> ivoks: I really have no idea - my boss set up the sshfs and said here is where I'm at and this is where I want to be
<ivoks> RediXe: have you tried mounting with option gid=escrow?
<ivoks> or, even better
<ivoks> gid=escrow,umask=002
<ivoks> that should work
<RediXe> ivoks: changing the umask in /etc/profile from 022 to 002 didn't change the permission
<ivoks> RediXe: it didn't change on existing files
<RediXe> Did that on the client machine
<RediXe> Well I went in there and saved a new file to check
<ivoks> user should logout and log in again also
<RediXe> ahhh okay
<ivoks> to pick up new settings
<RediXe> ivoks: Yup that seemed to work .. now I can check about using those options above when mounting
<ivoks> RediXe: mount options would be better solution than changing umask in /etc/profile
<ivoks> but... i never worked with sshfs, i don't know if something like that is possible
<maw> anyone using likewise-open for AD authentication when using SSH?
<RediXe> ivoks: It appears to work .. right click file owner and group have read/write yet getting access denied when trying to delete the test files
<ivoks> files are content of directory
<ivoks> if you don't have rw access to a dir, you can't change it's content
<ivoks> thus, you can't delete or create files
<RediXe> drwxrwsr-t+ 20 root     escrow   4096 2008-10-07 16:29 common
<ivoks> ah... i'm tierd
<ivoks> tired even
<RediXe> ivoks: You might have had it right in the first place - boss ran the script to chmod and chown the directory
<RediXe> ivoks: so he over wrote the 3775
<RediXe> ivoks: meh, it's read only
<ivoks> RediXe: i've explained couple of ways to solve this, not it's up to you to play with it
<ivoks> it's midnight here and i have no plans on sticking here for another minute
<RediXe> ivoks: I am :P
<RediXe> ivoks: Well, thanks for the help ... I'll be back tomorrow to bug you some more
<kirkland> mathiaz: ping
<kirkland> mathiaz: have you tested today's server iso's?
<robnyc> sup everyone
<mathiaz> kirkland: nope
<mathiaz> kirkland: has the world ended?
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-08
<macd__> kirkland, I did actually but in a VM...
<macd__> mathiaz, are there plans to have an apache-worker compatible PHP?
<mathiaz> macd__: what do you mean exactly?
<mathiaz> macd__: you'd like to use the threaded version of apache-mpm to run php scripts with mod_php?
<macd__> yes mpm-worker, over mpm-prefork
<mathiaz> macd__: well - IIRC the reason why we force mpm-prefork is that there are some php extensions/modules that are not thread safe
<mathiaz> macd__: that's why we force the use of mpm-prefork.
<macd__> understandable
<mathiaz> macd__: there was some discussion last year about using mod-fcgid to run php script.
<macd__> I found some of that on the ML archives
<macd__> or possibly irc logs
<macd__> but thanks for the explanation, take it easy
<Chipzz> heh
<Chipzz> I just tried installing the latest intrepid beta
<Chipzz> with encrypted LVM
<Chipzz> and the installation of the base system failed
<Chipzz> because dmraid could not be installed
<Chipzz> known issue?
<Chipzz> (ubuntu-server CD)
<Chipzz> kirkland, mathiaz: ^^^
<Chipzz> (not daily image I think though)
<mathiaz> Chipzz: do you have a software RAID chipset in your system?
<Chipzz> no
<Chipzz> hardware raid
<Chipzz> which btw did not work with hardy
<mathiaz> Chipzz: what kind of hardware raid ?
<Chipzz> but did work with debian etch
<Chipzz> mathiaz: dell perc
<Chipzz> mathiaz: not the cheapass "pseudo hardware raid" if that's what you mean :)
<mathiaz> Chipzz: do you have the installation logs?
<Chipzz> solid, real, scsi hardware raid :)
<Chipzz> mathiaz: no, but I'm installing with just LVM (not encrypted LVM) now
<Chipzz> and that failed too
<Chipzz> which file do you want?
<mathiaz> Chipzz: /var/log/syslog
<Chipzz> heh
<Chipzz> it says something about malformed Release file
<Chipzz> on console 4
<mathiaz> Chipzz: are you using a local proxy?
<Chipzz> no, installing from cdrom
<mathiaz> Chipzz: right - but you've setup network?
<Chipzz> yes
<Chipzz> without proxy though
<Chipzz> wait
<Chipzz> lemme copy the message
<mathiaz> Chipzz: ok - so it will try to update the packages from the internet
<Chipzz> base-installer: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Beta i386 (20080930.2)]/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file)
<Chipzz> bad burn?
<mathiaz> Chipzz: may be - could you try to run the check cd option?
<Chipzz> I can
<Chipzz> check option from the cd bootloader (isolinux) or from the installation menu?
<Chipzz> (running the one from the installation menu atm)
<mathiaz> Chipzz: correct
<Chipzz> is there a difference?
<Chipzz> apparently this one checks each file
<Chipzz> does the one from isolinux check the disc as a whole?
<mathiaz> Chipzz: I'm not sure actually. I'd guess it's the same.
<Chipzz> btw, should there be any reason why it didn't work with hardy?
<Chipzz> installed debian etch on it before, which ran without flaws
<Chipzz> ok
<Chipzz> test successfull
<Chipzz> so no bad media
<Chipzz> shall I try a nightly?
<mathiaz> Chipzz: that could be an option
<Chipzz> hrrrm
<Chipzz> where do I find those?
<Chipzz> looking around on cdimage.ubuntu.com atm
<mathiaz> Chipzz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/
<Chipzz> whoops I missed that :P
<Chipzz> mathiaz: btw, I wonder why it even wants that package
<spowers> what's with this udev rule for renaming my ethernet card to eth1 instead of leaving it alone at eth0?
<Chipzz> the hardware RAID is visible to the OS as a SCSI disk
<Chipzz> it should be totally transparant
<mathiaz> Chipzz: I agree.
<mathiaz> Chipzz: there should be more clue in the installation logs.
<mathiaz> Chipzz: as to why it tries to install dmraid.
<Chipzz> http://chipzz.safehex.be/syslog
<Chipzz> hrrrm
<Chipzz> I can possibly even give you ssh access to the box
<Chipzz> it has a public IP
<Chipzz> depends on how fucked up the base system is I guess
<Chipzz> but I did manage to install openssh-client in the /target chroot
<Chipzz> mathiaz: you want a login?
<Chipzz> (if you don't because you don't care enough, that's totally fine with me too :))
<slestak> im in a position to transition a server from win 2003 to lamp and wondered if I could get some info on ubuntu paid support sla
<slestak> ive seen the website and the pricing, but i am really wanting to know the expertise of the support you get from canonical
<Chipzz> slestak: there's a difference between "support" and SLA I suppose
<Chipzz> (though I;m not an ubuntu developer nor a canonical employee)
<slestak> i guess what i am using as a standard is the rhel support i get from dell.  i have always been suprised (happily) at the depth of experience we get from dell for the single poweredge we have with rehl.
<slestak> and the canonical suport cost much less, but its only a bargain if it is useful.
<slestak> i am pretty self supporting, but my boss (es) dont sleep well without software support
<Chipzz> ,but you mention something there
<slestak> hey pay through the nose now, so ive got to get sth
<Chipzz> support you get from dell <-> support you get on rhel
<Chipzz> dell as a hardware vendor is in a position to give SLA level support
<slestak> dell techs have given us os support (not for apps)
<Chipzz> rhel as a software vendor much less I think?
<slestak> i like ubuntu and use it persnally, im just trying to get a feel if i can take it to work
<slestak> in the server room
<mathiaz> slestak: there was an article in a linux magazine a couple of months ago where the support from Suse, Redhat and Canonical were compared. Canonical was on pair with Redhat IIRC.
<mathiaz> slestak: and for full disclosure I work for Canonical
<Chipzz> s/pair/par/ :P
<Chipzz> mathiaz: anyway, burning the daily image atm
<slestak> mathiaz: man, i would like to see that.  remember if it was LJ or L FOrmat?
<Chipzz> you want more info/a login or should I just try that?
<mathiaz> Chipzz: try the latest iso
<Chipzz> ok I'll do that first
<mathiaz> Chipzz: yes - it may have been fixed - I'm discussing the issue in #ubuntu-devel ATM
 * Chipzz wishes the bloody DRAC would work correctly
<Chipzz> heh
<Chipzz> I'm there too :)
<slestak> I'll check with sales.  i bet ubuntu marketing will have that article.
<slestak> thanks for the info
<mathiaz> slestak: it was in the August version of Linux Format
<mathiaz> slestak: august 2007
<slestak> thx
<slestak> mathiaz: found it, available as pdf.  awesome
<slestak> im kitting out a lamp server for apache tomcat.  is ubuntu hardy server pretty current and stable with sun jdk?
<slestak> i guess thats a loaded question.  i'll load it up and try.  thx for the info
<robnyc> anyone here runs X on the server?
<gcleric> no but got an issue?
<jdub> looks like php5's timezone data in 8.04 is old
<jdub> can't see any bugs about timezone stuff under php5 at all tho, which seems odd (even closed)
<jdub> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/279980
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 279980 in php5 "php5 using bundled tzdata in hardy?" [Undecided,New]
<ajmitch> there are workarounds until the timezone info gets updated
<ajmitch> like a timezone extension that overrides the internal info
<ajmitch> http://pecl.php.net/package/timezonedb/ if you need it
<jdub> hrm, also looks like a php5-timezonedb pacakge was removed from intrepid
 * ajmitch only hit the problem on etch with NZDT
<jdub> oh man
<jdub> requires building foo ;)
<jdub> mmm, and only php5 in intrepid uses the system tzdata
<ajmitch> phpize, make
<ajmitch> php is a mess
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #279980 in php5 (main) "php5 using bundled tzdata in hardy?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279980
<jdub> heh
<ajmitch> it's a little slow
 * jdub tries to remember not to build stuff for amd64 on i386 machines...
 * ajmitch remembers having exactly that problem recently, sadly enough
<jdub> ajmitch: could you mark that confirmed and importantish?
<e-jat> jdub, still here?
<jdub> e-jat: hi
<e-jat> i just wanna send ya your pic @ police station :)
<e-jat> nice post :]
<jdub> ?
<e-jat> remember ya case in MY ?
<jdub> ha ha
<e-jat> where should i sent to ?
<jdub> jdub@bethesignal.org is fine
<jdub> heh
 * jdub connects the dots ;)
<e-jat> ok then ..
<e-jat> attaching ..
<e-jat> wonder if u could come too with pia next month
<jdub> e-jat: hopefully, seems it is still being negotiated
<e-jat> ic
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #280011 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "libmysqlclient15off ABI changed without SOVER bump?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280011
<kraut> moin
<makkro> hey all. I've just installed Ubuntu 64bit and grabbed a xen-image but when I reboot there is no menu where to choose kernel as in Debian, have I missed something?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #280123 in dhcp3 (main) "dhcp3-server needs initscript adjustment for network manager managed mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280123
<zul> Koon: ^^^ can you have a look at that when you get a chance
<Koon> zul: sure
<zul> Koon: thanks
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #280176 in samba (main) "hardy->intrepid upgrade failed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280176
<tjaalton> soren: this change in multipath-tools; "Fix preinst script to modprobe dm-multipath" makes the package install to fail if it's installed by appending the package to pkgsel/include
<tjaalton> because there's no modules.dep yet
<tjaalton> oh, that was already filed as bug 182009
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 182009 in multipath-tools "multipath-tools fails to install when the dm-multipath module is not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182009
<tjaalton> soren: hmm, that's a change made by fabbione, which is no longer an employee, right?
<ogra> but still ubuntu maintainer :)
<tjaalton> ok, so I'll make him the owner of the bug then :)
<RediXe> Anyone have any suggestions on offsite backup's? Just looking for thoughts/idea's
<ivoks> bacula :D
<ivoks> bye
<Koon> mathiaz: about bug 274365 -- my fear is that it's not easy to "fix" sun-java6 because -bin effectively needs -jre and -jre effectively needs -bin
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 274365 in tomcat6 "Installation over Sun JVM might fail if JVM is not yet configured" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274365
<mathiaz> Koon: hm - I see your point. It may be a bug in dpkg/apt though.
<mathiaz> Koon: the problem is that even though there is this circular dependency it should be sorted out for tomcat6.
<Koon> mathiaz: the bug is that those two packages should probably just be one, but that's a big change to push now, especially as some packages depend on -bin where they should depend on -jre
<mathiaz> Koon: smart-pm is able to handle that situation correclty.
<Koon> that's because it's "smart" :)
<mathiaz> Koon: right - I'll probably sponsor your upload.
<mathiaz> Koon: it's just that adding || true to the init script may not catch other errors.
<brousch> is there a tomcat6 backport to hardy?
<Koon> mathiaz: tbh I thought tomcat6 would also fail to start if something else was using port 8080, so that would catch that too. However if the port is taken tomcat6 still starts
<Koon> mathiaz: we probably need to rewrite the whole usage of jsvc there, to get smarter status and log files
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #280265 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "Wrong handle of passwords (dup-of: 275608)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280265
<Koon> world-unreadable log files are another bug coming from jsvc usage
<Koon> brousch: no
<mathiaz> Koon: worl-unreadable?
<brousch> koon, thanks
<mathiaz> Koon: isn't that a good thing
<mathiaz> Koon: OTOH apache2 access logs are also world-readable IIRC
<Koon> mathiaz: they are created with umask 600, which is kinda restrictive
<Koon> and hardcoded into jsvc.
<mathiaz> Koon: agreed - 600 is too restrictive
<Koon> you cannot fix that unless you put jsvc out of the picture (or you add a feature to it to change that hardcoded umask)
<Koon> and jsvc handles running as an unpriviledged user.
<RediXe> What is the preferred way to mount a network directory for multiple users? Been using sshfs but having permission issue's so thinking about trying something else.
<Koon> so that's... complicated.
<Koon> but that's one of my improvement plans for Jaunty
<Koon> in addition to apache integration
<Koon> mathiaz: I'd also welcome your insights on bug 260687 -- that's a pretty bad one that we should probably target for release
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 260687 in samba "Purging samba breaks login (pam_smbpass.so segfaults)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260687
<Koon> aka "do not apt-get install libpam-smbpass"
<mathiaz> kirkland: for the virtio issues:
<mathiaz> kirkland: 1. for block device (virtio) only the installer doesn't work
<mathiaz> kirkland: If you install it with a ide bus and then switch to virtio (and modify sda->vda) it works
<kirkland> mathiaz: leading one to believe that it's the installer issue
<kirkland> mathiaz: judging by the error message i saw, it looked like a grub problem
<mathiaz> kirkland: probably - the installer may not recognize /dev/vd* devices
<mathiaz> kirkland: I'm checking if virtnet works outside the installer
<mathiaz> kirkland: virtio_net works in an intrepid guest.
<mathiaz> kirkland: so it seems that there is only an issue in the installer.
<mathiaz> kirkland: see bug 257739 on how to start a kvm instance with a virtio_net interface
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 257739 in linux "intrepid guest install with virtio net doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257739
<mathiaz> kirkland: this is a regression wrt to hardy
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay
<slicslak> i dumped some scripts in /etc/cron.hourly but they don't seem to be running
<jmedina> slicslak: did you read the cron logs?
<mathiaz> nijaba: looking at the minimal install for the -server iso. It will install the -server kernel flavor.
<mathiaz> nijaba: how would we get the -virtual flavor?
<mathiaz> nijaba: ie - how do we get the equivalent of JeOS ?
<nijaba> mathiaz: first step: net linux-image-virtual need to be built
<nijaba> mathiaz: which was not the case last time I hecked with soren
<mathiaz> nijaba: right - there is a package linux-image-virtual but it doesn't ship the right stuff apparently (it has the -server bits in it)
<nijaba> mathiaz: then soren said that it could be preseeded.  I was arguing with him that it hould be the default
<mathiaz> nijaba: correct - however the description may mislead people
<nijaba> mathiaz: when I said default, I mean default for the minimal install
<mathiaz> nijaba: the description is: Install a minimal system
<mathiaz> nijaba: there isn't any mention of virtual environment there
<nijaba> mathiaz: yes, this is poorly chosen if the goal is to provide an alternate to JeOS
<mathiaz> nijaba: if -virtual is installed by default, most of the install on real hardware will not work
<mathiaz> nijaba: ok.
 * nijaba should have brought it up at the last meeting.  Adding it for the next one
<nijaba> mathiaz: added for next meeting
<mathiaz> nijaba: well - we'll have to try to get it fixed earlier then that because next week is KernelFreeze
<nijaba> mathiaz: hmmm  right!
<nijaba> mathiaz: do you have room for it?  my prefered option would be to have both "minimal install" and "JeOS for virtual environements"
<mathiaz> nijaba: well - first the -virtual packages need to be fixed
<mathiaz> nijaba: once I can try to have a look at it.
<nijaba> mathiaz: according to pete, ben was supposed to be on it
<mathiaz> nijaba: but that may require some work to sort out which seed should installed and so on
<nijaba> mathiaz: bug 276292, marked as Fix released!
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 276292 in linux-meta "Metapackages for virtual flavour are missing" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276292
<mathiaz> nijaba: right - but the -virtual package contains all the -server stuff.
<mathiaz> nijaba: I'm not sure how the -virtual package is supposed to work though.
<nijaba> mathiaz: should we bug soren for this?
<mathiaz> nijaba: I've asked in #ubuntu-kernel
<nijaba> mathiaz: ok, thanks
<sylvaing> nijaba: what do you think about: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obm/+bug/259776/comments/5
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 259776 in obm "MIR for obm" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nijaba> sylvaing: looks good.  I'll reply that we don't intend to install by default
<sylvaing> ok, so I change packaging to set username/password by debconf, or not ( use default username/password)
<slicslak> i dumped some scripts in /etc/cron.hourly but they don't seem to be running.  syslog does report: /USR/SBIN/CRON[21468]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)   what could be the issue?  the scripts are owned by root and are executable.
<slicslak> ahhh, they were named .bash and that's not allowed.  wierd.  ok.
<Lycan`server> hey everyone
<Lycan`server> Hostname: ubuntu - OS: Linux 2.6.24-19-server/i686 - CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 (1495.198 MHz) - Processes: 57 - Uptime: 20h 18m - Load Average: 0.00 - Memory Usage: 47.14MB/503.17MB (9.37%) - Disk Usage: 0.94GB/73.49GB (1.28%)
<slicslak> careful, you might start a record with that 20h uptime!
 * Nafallo wonders why we even care...
<KelebekTurkce787> www.adiyamankampus.com
<LeChacal> I have to modprobe my NIC drives right now every time my system boots what do i do to have them auto load upon boot? thank you
<KelebekTurkce787> ý am sewrver
<KelebekTurkce787> lazým
<KelebekTurkce787> aq
<slicslak> LeChacal, configure your kernal to include them or include your modprobes in a system startup script.  the latter is probably easier although i don't know offhand which script would be best.
<robnyc> slicslak, ? record with 20h lol
<robnyc> its my first server ever and i put ubu
<robnyc> is there's a development release going on for ubuntu-serveR?
<LeChacal> slicslak: how about putting it in /etc/modules?
<slicslak> robnyc, yes, it was my lame attempt at some humor.  :)
<robnyc> do-release-upgrade -d :)
<slicslak> LeChacal, or /etc/modprobe.d/ ?  here is where i'm too new to this distro.  but one of those is probably the solution.
<KelebekTurkce787> HELP
<LeChacal> slicslak: ok thank you ill try that
<KelebekTurkce787> WWW.ADÝYAMANKAMPUS.COM
<KelebekTurkce787> ADMÝN PASSWORD
<robnyc> slicslak, you running release or development =P
<slicslak> robnyc a mix but mostly release
<robnyc> oh ok
<robnyc> im upgrading to development now :)
<slicslak> robnyc, nice.  for what reasons?
<robnyc> slicslak, play
<robnyc|server> new kernel
<stweston> hello, all. I seem to be having trouble installing Lynx on my new server install.
<RediXe> !bind9
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9
<RediXe> Anyone around that might be able to help me set up bind9? http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/ is the guide I'm following but it's failing to startup at the end.
<Gargoyle> stweston: You would probably get an answer if a. You asked a question, and b. gave a bit more details. (I assume you have tried sudo apt-get install lynx)
<stweston> yes. I have. How do I install Lynx without sudo apt-get install lynx?
<stweston> or is there not a way to work around this?
<Gargoyle> what do you mean without sudo... ?
<stweston> I don't know, frankly.
<stweston> It's just saying "package lynx has no installation candidate"
<Gargoyle> stweston: OK, open a terminal window and type sudo apt-get install lynx
<stweston> I'm in Ubuntu Server, not a regular install.
<Gargoyle> what version of ubuntu?
<stweston> that's what I just got
<stweston> 8.04.1
<Gargoyle> Worked straight up on mine, you tried updating the package list?
<stweston> no. not yet
<stweston> how, exactly?
<Gargoyle> hang on
<stweston> okay
<Gargoyle> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Gargoyle> You should read that...
<Gargoyle> but the update command is sudo apt-get update
<stweston> okay
<stweston> I think I have the problem of no internet connection...
<stweston> but it installed just fine with an ethernet
<Gargoyle> ah, ok. Dunno of lynx is on the cd!
<Gargoyle> I always have a working net connection!
<stweston> I think it should've worked fine, though
<stweston> it installed with the Ethernet that's plugged in
<stweston> just half an hour ago
<Gargoyle> try pinging google
<stweston> how?
<stweston> (I'm a real newbie at the cmd line.)
<Gargoyle> ping www.google.com
<stweston> okay
<stweston> says "unknown host"
<stweston> and the site, of course.
<Gargoyle> ok, pastebin your output from ifconfig
<stweston> okay
<stweston> wait -
<stweston> I can't pastebin because of no internet!
<Gargoyle> ok, do you have an eth0 device listed?
<stweston> it just has one line saying: "ping: unknown host www.google.com"
<Gargoyle> no.. the output from "ifconfig"
<stweston> I don't know much about these commands you're talking about. I need to know the command to use it
<stweston> iconfig?
<stweston> of
<stweston> if*
<stweston> ifconfig?
<Gargoyle> ifconfig
<Gargoyle> yes
<stweston> oh. I see now
<Gargoyle> should look something like http://pastebin.com/d7f373e93
<stweston> yes. I have eth0
<RediXe> Trying to restart bind9 and I get "rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused"   checking /var/logs/messages I find  [UFW BLOCK INPUT]:     I ran "sudo ufw allow 953" to try and open it up but no luck.
<Gargoyle> stweston: what does it say for inet addr?
<stweston> 192.168.2.11
<stweston> what does that have to do with this?
<Gargoyle> stweston: ok, is it on the same network as your computer?
<stweston> this one? yes
<stweston> the one I'm talking to you on.
<Gargoyle> do you know the IP of your router?
<stweston> I don't think so...
<Gargoyle> what type of machine is it?
<stweston> but I'm guessing that it's the same as my mac that I'm talking to you on - custom machine.
<stweston> it's connected by Ethernet with internet sharing applied
<Gargoyle> So the server is connected via your mac?
<stweston> yes
<stweston> it has no other way
<Gargoyle> ok, open a terminal on your mac
<stweston> the router's too far away for a wireless B adapter.
<stweston> okay
<Gargoyle> and type netstat -rn
<stweston> and I'm looking for the gateway?
<Gargoyle> it should say "default" in the first column
<stweston> okay
<stweston> yeah
<stweston> it does
<Gargoyle> and the ip?
<stweston> 192.168.0.1
<stweston> I think
<Gargoyle> ok, finally, on your mac - also run ifconfig
<stweston> okay
<stweston> then?
<Gargoyle> Now the ifconfig on a mac is different than linux, but you should have some addresses for 192.168.2.x and 192.168.0.x ?
<stweston> okay... I'll search
<Gargoyle> Prolly just need the 2.x one?
<stweston> yeah. the 2.x one. the x is 1
<Gargoyle> OK, from the linux machine, try ping 192.168.2.1
<stweston> got [some number] bytes of data
<stweston> at the end.
<Gargoyle> ok, ctrl-c to stop it, and try again to 192.168.0.1
<stweston> okay
<stweston> same
<stweston> still working, though
<Gargoyle> and finally, ping 216.239.59.104
<stweston> okay
<stweston> still the same
<stweston> is that good or bad?
<Gargoyle> Good, your linux machine can see the net, it just can't resolve names - your mac is not doing DNS proxy
<Gargoyle> ok, on your linux console, type sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
<stweston> wait...
<stweston> that was supposed to be on the mac?
<stweston> sorry
<Gargoyle> did you do the pings from linux?
<stweston> yes
<stweston> but they were all the same
<Gargoyle> ok, thats correct
<stweston> okay
<Gargoyle> on your linux console, type sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
<stweston> hey!
<stweston> did that
<Gargoyle> you should just have two lines... search and nameserver?
<stweston> okay...
<stweston> yes
<Gargoyle> what is the nameserver?
<stweston> same as the thing on the mac - 192.168.2.1
<Gargoyle> ok, change it to 192.168.0.1
<stweston> okay
<Gargoyle> press ctrl-x
<Gargoyle> answer y to save
<Gargoyle> and hit enter
<stweston> okay
<Gargoyle> you back to your console now?
<stweston> no
<Gargoyle> still in nano?
<stweston> still says "modified" at the top-right, too
<stweston> maybe the wrong key? I've got a weird key mix-up
<Gargoyle> ahh,
<stweston> not software, but where the keys are located
<stweston> nope
<stweston> ctrl-x doesn't do anything
<stweston> just a beep
<Gargoyle> when you press ctrl x does it change at the bottom?
<stweston> yes
<stweston> it did
<stweston> but now it just gives beeps
<Gargoyle> what does it say at the bottom?
<stweston> file name to write (path)
<stweston> the (path) is the path to the conf file
<Gargoyle> hit enter
<stweston> okay
<stweston> there we go
<Gargoyle> now try ping www.google.com
<stweston> back in the Terminal
<stweston> looks like nothing at this point, but I'll wait and see
<stweston> unknown host
<stweston> should I try http?
<stweston> http://
<Gargoyle> nope
<stweston> okay
<stweston> what would that do?
<stweston> just, hypotheticaly
<Gargoyle> http:// is not part of a host name.
<stweston> oh
<stweston> gotcha
<Gargoyle> it's the protocol
<stweston> okay
<Gargoyle> On your mac, bring up your network preferences
<stweston> okay
<stweston> done
<Gargoyle> just list what you have for ip address, subnet, gateway and dns server for your ethernet
<stweston> okay...
<stweston> ip address is 169.254.176.201
<stweston> subnet mask is 255.255.0.0
<stweston> dns has nothing
<Gargoyle> eh. Do you have more than one ethernet?
<stweston> no
<stweston> I'm not directly connected to the router. it's a wireless thing
<stweston> connection*
<Gargoyle> I thought we had 192.168.2.1 from ifconfig before.... never mind. Change it to Manually
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> okay
<stweston> manually?
<Gargoyle> set your IP to 192.168.2.1, subnet to 255.255.255.0
<stweston> okay
<stweston> wait - which one?
<stweston> the mac?
<Gargoyle> yup. for your ethernet?
<stweston> ...
<stweston> you mean for the ethernet sharing?
<stweston> the mac is connected wirelessly
<Gargoyle> what version of mac os is it?
<stweston> 10.5
<Gargoyle> On the internet sharing page, do you have share connection from wifi, to computers on ethernet?
<stweston> yes
<Gargoyle> Hmm, then I am sure you need to set the ethernet up as 192.168.2.1
<stweston> okay...
<stweston> on which, and how?
<Gargoyle> in your mac, under the network settings
<stweston> okay
<stweston> the DNS server?
<stweston> or what?
<Gargoyle> dns and gateway can be blank
<stweston> I don't have the option to edit it, I don't think
<Gargoyle> You changed the dropdown at the top to Manually?
<stweston> oh! it has a self-assigned IP, for some reason
<stweston> it doesn't have that. it has Automatic and Edit
<stweston> edit locations
<Gargoyle> Not that one, next one down.
<stweston> that's it
<stweston> oh...
<stweston> gotcha
<Gargoyle> :)
<stweston> done
<Gargoyle> What values do you have for the wifi / aiport ?
<stweston> airport is still at max. connection
<Gargoyle> yeah, under network settings, pick airport from the list on the left
<stweston> okay
<Gargoyle> just wanna double check gateway and dns
<stweston> done
<stweston> okay
<Gargoyle> router and dns
<stweston> advanced, or what?
<stweston> wait - what, exactly?
<Gargoyle> oh, crap... I dont have wifi... leme check my laptop
<stweston> doesn't list either
<stweston> so, does this mean you have a few macs at home?
<Gargoyle> yup
<Gargoyle> :)
<stweston> sweet
<stweston> I'll be right back
<stweston> gotta do a couple things
<stweston> okay?
<Gargoyle> just try pinging www.google.com from the linux box quick
<stweston> okay
<stweston> hey!
<stweston> it works!
<Gargoyle> Cool, you should be able to update apt, and install lynx now.
<stweston> should I cancel?
<stweston> okay
<Gargoyle> yeah
<stweston> ...
<stweston> still no installation candidate
<stweston> could be that it's obsolete
<stweston> I dunno
<Gargoyle> does sudo apt-get update work?
<stweston> oh...
<stweston> right
<stweston> yay!
<stweston> thank you so much!
<Gargoyle> no problem
<stweston> I'll just wait until I get Lynx installed, then I'll go.
<stweston> see ya, and thanks!
<stweston> again
<Gargoyle> cya
<Gargoyle> :D
<RediXe> Anyone want to help me tackle setting up DNS? I think I'm close but still rndc is still failing with connection refused
<RediXe> Any dns guru's out there?
<trashguy> i know the bind
<RediXe> Trying to setup bind on an Ubuntu Server: http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/ is the guide I tried to follow. I managed to get it to restart and can run dig with the results: http://pastebin.com/d1202abad    If I assign my connection dns to my dns server I can't get to anywhere with www.domain.com. I can type in IP and get there just fine.
<bogey-> How would you configure syslog to take all messages from one host and send them to a file?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #280428 in openvpn (universe) "Prompted for VPN (openvpn) user info at boot-up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280428
<[Solars]> you can do tail -f <file> >> to shared directory/file (i think)
<trashguy> ?
<trashguy> grep the host name
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> I've installed Apache2, php5 ecc.... on my Ubuntu 8.04.1, when I try to visit http://localhost/mysite (it's located under /var/www/mysite and I've added/enabled site in /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite ecc....) it want me do download a phtml file :( while if I visit http://localhost/mysite/index.php the page loads correctly... how can I fix this?thanks!
<bogey-> Can anyone tell me how to set syslog-ng to send all messages FROM 192.168.1.1 TO /var/log/pix.log?
<MatBoy> does someone know a good openfiler alternative with ubuntu /
<J_86> how do i change the hosts name, using the command line, in ubuntu server?
<trashguy> ?
<trashguy> MatBoy, FreeNAS
<trashguy> freebsd based
<trashguy> and pro
<J_86> if i just edit /etc/hostname...will the break something? :)
<J_86> that*
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-09
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #280493 in gvfs (main) "connecting to samba share - appears to mount, icon appears on desktop, then disappears and redirected to home folder. (dup-of: 264943)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280493
<[Solars]> i feel like a dumbdumb ic an't remember where the file to edit crontab is... locate crontab didn't work
<[Solars]> well it worked but none of the files has the item i need to edit
<hads> [Solars]: crontab -e
<[Solars]> hads i remember directly editing a file
<hads> You mean the system crontab? /etc/crontab
<[Solars]> yea
<hads> Typically you'd put a script in /etc/cron.* though
<hads> If you want it to run as root that is.
<[Solars]> its not in /etc/crontab
<hads> OK
<[Solars]> it was a script that i made run every 15 mins
<[Solars]> wanted to change it to every 30 or 45 mins
<[Solars]> can't seem to find it now
<[Solars]> wonder if there is a gnome tool for such things
<stainer> do you have webmin installed?
<stainer> webmin can do crontab
<[Solars]> webmin = html admin?
<stainer> and did you get dhcpd going?
<hads> !webmin
<[Solars]> yea dhcp working great
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<stainer> bah
<stainer> webmin runs just fine on mah box
<stainer> !pansies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pansies
<[Solars]> stainer can't remember where i edit the file for the script
<[Solars]> its ran as root i know that much
<[Solars]> atleast thats what the logs say
<stainer> you have root enabled? and when you su, crontab -e doesn't work?
<hads> Oh good, webmin and enabling root.
<stainer> sweet huh?
<[Solars]> stainer sudo crontrab -l shows the file
<[Solars]> err the entry
<[Solars]> thanks stainer
<[Solars]> owe you another candy bar :p
<stainer> hads: I running a box when you were still going at your boob
<stainer> you got it?
<[Solars]> yepp
<stainer> k
<[Solars]> just have to restart crontab right?
 * hads leaves the experts to it
<[Solars]> nvm
<stainer> I use jstar as my editor, but hads prolly thinks it is unsecure and will cause a crash or something
<stainer> I am not elite enough to use vi
 * [Solars] uses vi :P
<[Solars]> atleast try to use vi
<[Solars]> second to that i use nano when i get frustrated
<stainer> jstar is cool... it is like the old wordstar
<[Solars]> there was an editor that i loved back in my debian haydays
<[Solars]> can't remember it but i think nano replaced it
 * [Solars] wonders what other tools gnome has for managing a system
<stainer> jstar is part of the jed or joe package... I cant remember which. There are a ton of them in the packages.
<stainer> I like that denyhosts package... I got it updating from a server. I haven't had a chinese hacker hit my box all week.
<[Solars]> i wonder if it was vim... nay thats not it
<stainer> pico?
<[Solars]> might be pico... sounds very familiar
<stainer> you cna still get it
<[Solars]> no need for it anymore
<stainer> gotcha
<[Solars]> erm there is a computertemp gnome applet... wonder what that looks likle
<stainer> heh
<stainer> so are you using the server software with desktop installed?
<[Solars]> yea
<[Solars]> mainly cuase its easier for the wife to do stuff on there
<[Solars]> ohh gnome-mud!
<stainer> I got mine in a closet. 1U that my wife got me for our 20th anniversary
<[Solars]> kewl beans
<[Solars]> I want to get one or two UPnP devices for the house
<[Solars]> and do some streaming
<stainer> I am trying my hand at setting up postfix/imap/squirrelmail I have retiredand.boldlygoingnowhere.org sending and receiving email. I am setting my parents up with email accounts on that one.
<[Solars]> heh
<[Solars]> haven't realyl tried hosting my own domain and such yet either.. .would love to
<stainer> I am using dyndns.com, works great with a dynamic dsl account
<[Solars]> how much?
<stainer> free
<[Solars]> still have to pay for a name?
<stainer> the have lots to choose from... they have names like boldlygoingnowhere.org and you can add something before it.
<stainer> check "host services"
<[Solars]> erm don't like there free hostnames :p
<[Solars]> err domains
<stainer> they have some plain ones... but you can get them to one that you register for $40 or so a year and that includes the registering
<[Solars]> thats not too bad
<stainer> yeah
<[Solars]> wonder if i get the domain, if i would bog down my residental line
<stainer> you have dsl?
<[Solars]> yea
<[Solars]> err
<[Solars]> no
<[Solars]> cable atm
<stainer> unless you are hosting mail for 25000 or something, I wouldnt worry about it
<[Solars]> wouldn't be mail hosting that i be worried about :p
<stainer> unless you where hosting something else, I wouldn't worry about it.
<[Solars]> :)
<stainer> I ran a counter strike server, forums, and all the stats as webpages on old box, with 1.5 dsl at the time.
<[Solars]> erm i think i have some python scripts hanging
<stainer> you have enough bandwidth
<[Solars]> erm whats the cmd for showing processes?
<stainer> top
<[Solars]> erm that doesn't show all
<[Solars]> wanted to grep :p
<stainer> ps
<stainer> ps -aux
<stainer> man ps
<[Solars]> heh -aux wrong OS lol
<stainer> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<stainer> I am from NC, everything is hard for me
<[Solars]> erm 5 python processes but dunno which one is hanging
<[Solars]> stainer where you the one that was helping me with my bash script?
<[Solars]> i need to add something to it if that was you
<[Solars]> read a variable from a file /some/dir/*.pid then after it removes files, kill -9 pid
<stainer> not me
<[Solars]> getting tired of python hanging up :p
<stainer> you can use top to figure out which one is broke
<[Solars]> yea but i constantly get them
<Redixe_home> groupadd developers   usermod -g developers steven     groupmod -g 1013 developers       ... is that how I would add a new group, add my user to it, and then set the gid of the group?
<stainer> top press F the x and use <> to sort
<[Solars]> so my 'program' does nothing while those files are hanging till python times out
<[Solars]> adduser <user> <group> <=- thats how i thought you added users to a group
<[Solars]> could also addgroup <groupA> <groupB>
<Redixe_home> well adduser is adding the user and then adding that user to that group ... I think ... ran it and it says user steven exists
<[Solars]> your right
<[Solars]> erm
 * [Solars] mans adduser
<[Solars]> adduser, addgroup - add a user or group to the system
<[Solars]> my bad :P
<Redixe_home> the ways I listed seems to have worked .. rebooted the machine but id steven doesn't show that I'm part of group developers so I re added myself and the gid is set right this time
<[Solars]> useradd <user> <group>
<[Solars]> got them mixed :P
<[Solars]> thats kewl
<[Solars]> more then one way to skin a cat
<stainer> Redixe: http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/courses/build/sys-admin/ch05.html
<stainer> its in english
<Redixe_home> stainer, thanks
<stainer> I would tell you to try webmin, you can do all that in webmin, but evidently it will cause you to go sterile and become blind.
<[Solars]> stainer is it a bad idea to add a user to www-data ?
<[Solars]> group
<[Solars]> but but but ubottu says its borked!
<[Solars]> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<[Solars]> :)
<stainer> I dunno... I wouldn't, I would enable the thing so they can do public_html in their home dir.
<[Solars]> its not that
<[Solars]> the script moves the files from /dir/a to /dir/b and keeps the group tag
<[Solars]> so i was wondering if i should add the user(s) to that group or change the group id all together for those moved files
<[Solars]> if that makes sense
<stainer> you can link a dir to www-data that belongs to someone else
<[Solars]> the dest. dir is a smb dir
<[Solars]> so my entire network has access to it
<[Solars]> program a downloads needed stuff.... crontab script moves completed stuff ...
<stainer> you can limit access with .htaccess
<stainer> even password it
<stainer> http://patterson.kicks-ass.net/~stainer/
<[Solars]> don't want to limit access
<[Solars]> just to make it so i don't have to sudo every time i want to move or rename a file ;p;
<[Solars]> smb users don't have that problem
<[Solars]> its just doing it locally it has the problem
<stainer> goto /var/www/ then ln -lf /path/to/file /nameofdiryouwant
<[Solars]> what does that do?
<stainer> then hostname/dir in browser
<stainer> that make a symbolic link in your www dir
<[Solars]> nay its not a html dir
<[Solars]> don't want to html share it
<stainer> ah
<stainer> sorry, I misunderstood
<[Solars]> a web-app is downloading stuff via a apache/php interface to /dir/it/wants
<[Solars]> i then take the files (via a crontab) from /dir/it/wants and move them to /dir/i/want
<[Solars]> ./dir/i/want is a smb
<[Solars]> problem is me managing the files on the local machine requires me to sudo
<[Solars]> cuase i am not part of that user group
<[Solars]> -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data 183476236 2008-10-08 20:06 Star
<stainer> have the crontab run a chown or whatever
<stainer> after it moves the files
<Redixe_home> Would anyone of you happen to bind9 guru's? :)
<stainer> not me, sorry... I can try to find a howto for ya
<[Solars]> stainer yea i need to adjust the script to do that, so two things to do with that script
<Redixe_home> stainer, I found a guide and followed it (actually followed like 3) but still not working
<[Solars]> 1) kill pid's 2) chmod moved files
<[Solars]> how do you lookup a domains infomation?
<[Solars]> like who owns it and such
<stainer> instead of calling the script run * * * * /bin/mv -R /dir/a /dir/b then * * * * /bin/chown (however chown works)
<stainer> whois at command line
<stainer> whois google.com
<[Solars]> heh the script is a bit more complex then that stainer
<stainer> k
<stainer> I suck at bash
<stainer> dig 'domain name' gives some info too
<[Solars]> wow i want an old domain name that got revoked
<[Solars]> wonder why it was revoked
<stainer> non payment?
<[Solars]> no idea
<[Solars]> i should contact them
<[Solars]> its a server name i used to play on when i first started playing with linux
<stainer> Redixe: Sorry, not very good with bind... I would just follow the directions on howtoforge
<stainer> and you already have that kinda info
<[Solars]> hopefully, i can get that domain name un-revoked
<stainer> ok, its my bed time. night :)
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a comprehensive guide to getting X + *box running on ubuntu server (preferably a virtualbox geared tutorial)
<unix_infidel> 115 people and no joy...?
<unix_infidel> anyone on my earlier question?
<unix_infidel> trying to get a linux guest with NAT communicating with a windows host.
<kraut> moin
<lionel> Hi. Does somedoby already encounter a problem with Outlook clients (yes, I know sorry...) with postfix 2.5 with SSL port ? It works great with Thunderbird and with Outlook on port 25, but trying on SSL port leads me to a non understandable "client host rejected: Access denied" in logs :(
<lionel> (I said postfix 2.5 because the same Outlook works with a postfix 2.2 on a Dapper server)
<ScottK> lionel: What version of Outlook.
<ScottK> lionel: Which port do you consider the 'ssl' port?
<lionel> ScottK: I found my problem (sorry for not answering myself)
<lionel> it's a Outlook 2003
<lionel> In fact, in hardy, the following option was added to smtps (or submission) :  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
<lionel> and even when I ask for smtp-auth on my outlook client, it does send authentication
<lionel> and I'm rejected :)
<lionel> I'm afraid it's a pure Outlook problem :(
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #280712 in samba (main) "Accessing printing properties for some drivers causes excessive load on CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280712
<ivoks> fwiw i've tested drbd, gfs2 and rhcs in intrepid and everything works ok
<ivoks> zul: good morning :)
<zul> hi ivoks
<zul> i uploaded drbd8 by the way
<ivoks> i know
<ivoks> i've tested it already
<zul> goody ;)
<ivoks> it's missing links for runlevels
<zul> grrr...
<ivoks> that's easy to fix... don't worry
<zul> well send me a patch then :)
<ivoks> sure will
<ivoks> sorry, i didn't notice that problem :(
<zul> its ok
<ghaleb> hello, a bug in intrepid! I have installed a fresh version of interpid, then installed  freeradius-2 , but it can't find /etc/freeradius/modules, no such file or directory
<ivoks> report the bug on launchpad
<ghaleb> ivoks: I want to be sure first
<ScottK> ghaleb: See Bug #277103
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 277103 in freeradius "[intrepid] freeradius modules are missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277103
<ghaleb> ScottK: thanks
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know what should I install to run the command lsvcgssd, or is there any alternative command ?
<ivoks> scuser: you know what's that for?
<zul> ghaleb: just fixed in the latest upload
<ghaleb> zul: in freeradius2.1.0  ?
<zul> ghaleb: yeah I just uploaded the fix
<ghaleb> zul: at launchpad ?
<zul> ghaleb: yeah give it a couple of hours to propogate
<ghaleb> zul: oh thank you very much .. and thanks for your efforts
<zul> np
<tomsh> some have try to do a vsftpd server with virtual user and mysql integration
<tomsh> virtual home dir auto creation at first login is possible?
<ghaleb> zul: the comment has been update
<ghaleb> zul: how to get your fix ?
<zul> ghaleb: wait basically
<ghaleb> zul: does this build include eap-tls, eap-peap ?
<zul> ghaleb: I dont think so since you need to have openssl enabled with it which we cant ship
<ghaleb> zul: then the same shit happens .. download source and rebuild
<ghaleb> what about libfreeradius2 ?
<zul> ghaleb: yep
<zul> what about it?
<ghaleb> it's supposed to has libfreeradius-eap
<zul> its disabled probably because there is no openssl support as I stated before
<ghaleb> I see
<ghaleb> thanks
<zul> I would like to ship it but we cant
<ghaleb> yeah .. it's really important
<ghaleb> everybody ask about it
<zul> I know but there is nothing we can do about it because of the license
<ghaleb> yeah .. I see
<CrummyGummy> Hi all, I'm trying to install tftpd in Hardy. I read somewhere that ipv6 needs to be disabled. Is this true. I added to the blacklist file. Do I need to reboot after this?
<CrummyGummy> oops
<CrummyGummy> Any other ideas? I get the following output in syslog.
<CrummyGummy> tftpd: serving file from /srv/tftp/
<CrummyGummy> tftpd: read: Connection refused
<mok0> How did my postgres server end up listening to port 5433 instead of 5432?? I never touched postgresql.conf
<mok0> Took forever to find that snag
<shoot^> hey guys. My wireless isn't working, so I'd like to run the networking wizard which ran during install/setup. How can I do this?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #280814 in samba (main) "Correct man page for uid and gid" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280814
<nxvl> sommer: happy pre-birthday! (better to say it now, because tomorrow you might be drunk, right?)
<sommer> nxvl: heh possibly... thanks man
<nxvl> \o/
<tafsen> How can I start programs at startup if I don't have a GUI?
<jpugh> tafsen: add a script to /etc/init.d and use update-rc.d to manage how it starts
<jpugh> tafsen: what is the app
<tafsen> rtorrent
<tafsen> jpugh: But I'll guess I'll be adding more progs later on
<jpugh> a lot of apps will have init scripts...not sure if rtorrent does - doubt it
<tafsen> #!/bin/bash
<tafsen> rtorrent
<tafsen> would that do it?
<tafsen> jpugh: Btw, what parameters do I use with update-rc.d ?
<jpugh> your script would work and you need update-rc.d <script> defaults to simply run it
<jpugh> man update-rc.d gives you detail
<jpugh> make sure your script is executable
<tafsen> jpugh: Isn't it a bad idea to run programs like rtorrent as root?
<hads> That's not something you'd want to rn as root.
<hads> YOu can start them as your user from cron with @reboot
<jpugh> agreed - never said it was a good idea
<jpugh> you could sudo -u <user> from your script as well
<tafsen> hads: That sounds like a good idea :)
<hads> tafsen: A nifty way to start things as boot is to start them with `screen -d -m -S name_here /path/to/command` from cron
<hads> THen when you want to conect to them you can use `screen -r name_here`
<Koon> mathiaz: could you have a look at bug 260687 and let me know if that sounds like a reasonable fix, I can work on it tomorrow
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 260687 in samba "Purging samba breaks login (pam_smbpass.so segfaults)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260687
<jpugh> hads: that is pretty nifty
<mathiaz> Koon: I'll have a look at it later today
<Koon> mathiaz: great !
<RediXe> Folder is showing owner is root, group is escrow and group has read write. My user is part of group escrow yet she can't save or create anything inside the folder because permission denied
<RediXe> ls
<RediXe> oops
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #280982 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "SEGV in threaded SASL apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280982
<Redixe_home> If a folder has the owner "root" and the group "escrow". Both have Read and Write access. If user "steven" is in group escrow, should he be able to edit that folder and the stuff inside or would I also need to have "root" added to the group "escrow"?
<stainer> hi
<[Solars]> answer your pms! lol
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-10
<stainer> oh
<stainer> this client sucks
<[Solars]> heh i hate bx
<stainer> I reading an article in Linux Magazine all about webmin and how it works with ubuntu, if anyone was interested.
<stainer> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<stainer> !otherwaystoinstallcrapthatdontinvolveapt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Solars]> stainer lies!
<stainer> sometimes you can get stuff that aren't even .deb packages. Some people will even install stuff from source, and God forbid, compile their own kernel.
<stainer> hippies
<stainer> <-- free thinker
<[Solars]> i remember when you were forced to compile my own kernels
<stainer> on a 386 with 640k of ram
<stainer> and it took several hours
<stainer> or at least it seemed
<stainer> :)
<[Solars]> erm mine always took over an hour
<[Solars]> i still have a set of old slackware floppies
<stainer> hahaha
<sommer> kirkland: just wanted to say you do good work... don't let the haters get you down :)
<Redixe_home> If a folder has the owner "root" and the group "escrow". Both have Read and Write access. If user "steven" is in group escrow, should he be able to edit that folder and the stuff inside or would I also need to have "root" added to the group "escrow"?
<chmac> Redixe_home: Your question still current?
<chmac> Redixe_home: Yes, if the user is in the group and the group has permissions, then the user will have those permissions
<chmac> The user root can do anything anyway, so root doesn't need to be in the escrow group
<stainer> I wish I could be root in real life. Then i wouldn't have to pay bills and stuff. rm -rf /bills
<Thorsten11> hello i want to know how i can add another internal hardrive to my ubuntu server setup
<ropetin> Leading question Thorsten11, you mean how to physically add it or how to get it detected in the OS?
<Thorsten11> how to get it detected in the OS
<Thorsten11> i am wanted to add more hd space on my server without swapping hd's. I just wanted to know if add a second hd was easy enough
<Thorsten11> wow my english was horrible there and its my primary tongue lol
<Doc|Serverising> =p
<ropetin> Thorsten11: shove it in there and it'll be detected
<ropetin> (within reason)
<Thorsten11> lol great thanks
<Thorsten11> thats all i needed to hear
<Doc|Serverising> Heh, Ubuntu recognises my 320GB drive but my BIOS says it's 137GB... given, it's a P3
<mathiaz> kirkland: I've tested the latest -server iso. virtio network seems to work
<kirkland> mathiaz: thanks, i did too
<kirkland> mathiaz: i was going to confirm what i saw with you tomorrow
<mathiaz> kirkland: there has been another commit to the kernel tree
<kirkland> mathiaz: there's still an issue with the disk
<kirkland> mathiaz: we're closer
<kirkland> mathiaz: there's something wrong with the bootloader installation
<mathiaz> kirkland: that has not been uploaded yet
<mathiaz> kirkland: so we should plan to test again this configuration once the kernel is updated or d-i
<kirkland> mathiaz: k
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - I haven't looked into the virtio block issue
<mathiaz> kirkland: it's not a regression though.
<kirkland> mathiaz: i'm going to spend more time on it tomorrow
<mathiaz> kirkland: I don't think installing on a virtio block device was supported/working in hardy
<kirkland> mathiaz: the installer was in bad shape until about 4pm today, though
<kirkland> mathiaz: no, i saw the same problem there
<kirkland> mathiaz:  i think we're pretty close
<mathiaz> kirkland: hm - ok. I'll ask about the commit to the kernel tree in the release meeting tomorrow
<chmac> `find -name .svn -prune -o -type f` includes directories called .svn but not files within them
<chmac> Is there any way to have the .svn directories not listed?
<chmac> Aha, got it, they appear in the output, but they're not parsed by -exec :)
 * delcoyote hi
<gane> how to find the performance checking for dns dhcp
<gane> please anyone tell  me to do performance checking for DNS
<gane> or proxy server
<ivoks> sommer: happy b-day! :D
 * Koon hugs sommer too (hi, ivoks !)
<ivoks> Koon: hi ;)
<livesite> how to move mysql data dir to another dir?
<henkjan> shutdown mysql
<livesite> when i move it to /home/mysql
<henkjan> mv /var/lib/mysql /home/mysql
<livesite> mysqld cannot start
<ivoks> you have to configure it
<livesite> i already configured
<livesite> my.cnf
<henkjan> ln -s /home/mysql /var/lib/mysql
<ivoks> don't touch that file
<henkjan> start mysql
<ivoks> there's conf.d directory in ubuntu
<ivoks> create /etc/mysql/conf.d/my_custom_conf.cf
<ivoks> and add:
<ivoks> [mysqld]
<ivoks> datadir = /home/mysql
<livesite> in my.cnf or conf.d?
<ivoks> 10:04 < ivoks> create /etc/mysql/conf.d/my_custom_conf.cf
<ivoks> 10:04 < ivoks> and add:
<livesite> i am trying
<henkjan> if you create a  symlink to the database dir you don't need to change the config
<henkjan> much easier imho
<livesite> .cf?or.cnf?
<ivoks> cnf, right
<livesite> any file name?
<ivoks> correct
<livesite> just this step?
<ivoks> just those two lines, yes
<ivoks> it would be wise to change log-bin too
<ivoks> since, bin-logs can be big if you have lots of SQL queries
<livesite> should i change my.cnf?
<ivoks> i think i already said not to touch that file
<livesite> i just add this file,but still not working
<ivoks> then something else is wrong, not datadir
<livesite> 081010 16:12:41  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation.
<livesite> InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to
<ivoks> to...?
<livesite> InnoDB: the directory.
<livesite> InnoDB: File name ./ibdata1
<livesite> InnoDB: File operation call: 'open'.
<livesite> InnoDB: Cannot continue operation.
<livesite> i get this message
<ivoks> well, does mysql user has access to your datadir?
<livesite> i give the rights to mysql user
<ivoks> what's in /home/mysql directory?
<livesite> use chown
<livesite> the fils which copy from /var/lib/mysql
<ivoks> and what does 'ls -dl /home/mysql' looks like?
<livesite> drwxrwxrwx 3 mysql mysql 4096 2008-10-10 15:38 mysql
<livesite> i give all rights to this directory
<ivoks> and files in it?
<ivoks> are they owned by root or mysql?
<livesite> mysql
<livesite> not root
<ivoks> ps ax | grep mysql
<ivoks> maybe you have mysql running already?
<livesite> not running
<livesite> i use 64bits server edition
<ivoks> lsof /var/lib/mysql/ibdata1
<ivoks> lsof /home/mysql/ibdata1
<ivoks> both shouldn't retrun anything
<ivoks> errr
<ivoks> Operating system error number 13
<ivoks> that's permission denied
<ivoks> how do you start mysql?
<livesite> both nothing returned
<livesite> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ivoks> and 'ls -dl /home/mysql/ibdata1'?
<livesite> -rwxrwxrwx 1 mysql mysql 10485760 2008-10-10 15:38 /home/mysql/ibdata1
<ivoks> why is everything 777?
<livesite> i did this. because 666 not work,so i try 777
<ivoks> all files in /home/mysql should be 660
<ivoks> find /home/mysql -type f -exec chmod 660 {}\;
<ivoks> find /home/mysql -type d -exec chmod 700 {}\;
<ivoks> chmod 755 /home/mysql/mysql
<ivoks> chmod 600 /home/mysql/mysql_upgrade_info
<ivoks> chmod 644 /home/mysql/debian-5.0.flag
<ivoks> chmod 755 /home/mysql
<ivoks> chown -R mysql:mysql /home/mysql
<livesite> ok,i did all above.but still not working
<livesite> same error message
<ivoks> what's in your /etc/mysql/conf.d/custom_file.cnf?
<ivoks> or however you called it
<livesite> [mysqld]
<livesite> datadir=/home/mysql
<livesite> just this two lines
<ivoks> do you still have a backup of original /etc/mysql/my.cnf?
<livesite> i have restored this file
<ivoks> and still doesn't start?
<livesite> when i delete custom_file.cnf
<livesite> mysqld can started
<livesite> yes
<ivoks> but then it uses /var/lib/mysql
<livesite> yes
<livesite> when it uses /var/lib/mysql,it's ok
<ivoks> stop mysql
<ivoks> rm -rf /home/mysql
<livesite> stoped
<ivoks> cp -a /var/lib/mysql /home/mysql
<livesite> finish
<livesite> then?
<livesite> still not working
<ivoks> just a sec... phone
<ivoks> create a file /etc/mysql/conf.d/custom.cnf
<ivoks> add in it:
<ivoks> [mysqld]
<ivoks> datadir = /home/mysql
<ivoks> save it and start mysql
<livesite> no use..
<livesite> i try this in cent os, it works,but in ubuntu it fails
<ivoks> hm
<livesite> is ubutun security policy too stricted?
<ivoks>  /home is on separate partition?
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<livesite> yes
<ivoks> correct
<ivoks> apparmor :D
<livesite> separate partition
<ivoks> apparmor profile doesn't allow mysql user to read outside /var/lib/mysql
<ivoks> run this:
<ivoks> aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<livesite> how to fix it?
<livesite> then?
<ivoks> and then start it
<livesite> ok.it works
<ivoks> but this is just a workaround
<ivoks> cause, your logs will get filled with apparmor complaints
<livesite> .......
<livesite> how to fix it?
<ivoks> open file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<ivoks> at the end, before last }, add this:
<ivoks>  /home/mysql/ r,
<ivoks>  /home/mysql/** rwk,
<livesite> just this two lines?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> then stop mysql
<ivoks> run:
<ivoks> aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<ivoks> and then start mysql
<ivoks> during distribution upgrades, keep an eye on that file
<livesite> ok
<livesite> thanks
<ivoks> you'll have to add these two lines
<ivoks> if you would like to try...
<ivoks> do you have 2-3 minutes to test something?
<livesite> yes
<ivoks> could you delete those lines you added and create new file?
<ivoks>  /etc/apparmor.d/custom.mysqld
<ivoks> with these lines:
<livesite> ok,i try
<ivoks> /usr/sbin/mysqld {
<ivoks>  #include <usr.sbin.mysqld>
<ivoks>  /home/mysql r,
<ivoks>  /home/mysql/** rwk,
<ivoks> }
<ivoks> hm... i'm not sure that will work, but let's try
<livesite> finished
<livesite> then?
<ivoks> aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/*
<ivoks> any errors?
<livesite> no
<ivoks> try restarting mysql
<ivoks> does it work?
<livesite> failed...
<ivoks> bah...
<ivoks> try removing that line #include <usr.sbin.mysqld> from your new file
<ivoks> then run /etc/init.d/apparmor restart
<ivoks> and then start mysql
<livesite> need aa-enforce
<livesite> ?
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> it's already enforced
<livesite> still failed
<ivoks> bah...
<ivoks> ok, than just delete that file and add those two files to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<livesite> hah,give up~
<ivoks> right... we'll have to work on how to configure 'custom' apparmor profiles as an addition to already existing profiles
<ivoks> however strange that sounds :D
<livesite> ha
<ivoks> for those that still don't know:
<ivoks> Wikipedia moves to Ubuntu Server :D
<livesite> thanks a lot.
<ivoks> np
<livesite> aa just use in ubuntu?
<ivoks> and suse, iirc
<ivoks> apparmor is a security shield
<livesite> this armor is too strong~
<ivoks> :)
<livesite> i am going to offline,Bye~
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #281188 in samba (main) "Panic or segfault in Samba" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281188
<gane> please anyone tell  me to do performance checking for DNS
<nijaba> gane: I have used a tool called dnsperf a while back, don't think it is packaged though, so you might have to take the source and compile them.
<ganu> what is the version of used for server
<ganu> what is the version of kernel used for server
<Deeps> 2.6.24-19-server
<ganu> shall i get this config file
<ganu> Deeps, what sre the features support by this kernel
<ganu> Deeps, i want to enable smp in the kernel source how to
<_ruben> smp is enabled by default
<sommer> ivoks, Koon thanks :)
<zul> Koon: have you tested the pam_smblogin fix?
<Koon> zul: yes, quite extensively
<zul> cool so I can upload the debdiff for you as soon as I finished this SRU
<Koon> I was worried that the samba-common upgrade would find /var/lib/samba "owned" by samba but that's not the case
<zul> ok sounds good thanks for the fix
<phaidros> is there any way to let sshd chmod files after they got transferred via scp (on the incoming side)? or let sshd automatically trigger a hookscript after file transfers ?
<zul> Koon: uploaded it by the way
<Koon> yay !
<jdstrand> lamont: hi! ping re feedback on bug #279316
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 279316 in bind9 "SRU for bind9 to 9.4.2.dfsg.P2 on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279316
<Linuturk> this channel is now support :O
<lamont> meh
<lamont> jdstrand: looking now - anything particular you want on there that isn't asked for in the text already?
<Linuturk> FAT32 is so useless
<RediXe> steven in group escrow can't edit a directory that is owned by root in group escrow with read and write... what would cause this?
<RediXe> I'm guessing something with sshfs is causing the problem :(
<jdstrand> lamont: just a comment on regression potential
<jdstrand> lamont: also, can you briefly comment on:
<jdstrand> 16:28 < jdstrand> lamont: also, I noticed that we went from libisc32 to libisc35, but it looks like only bind9 binaries use it-- can you mention that as well?
<phaidros> RediXe: the directory *containing* the directory which should be edited is group escrow & has g+w ?
<RediXe> phaidros: On the server, the directory is /home/common   /home is rwxr-xr-x root root ... while common is rwxrws--- root escrow ..... would the /home be ruining it?
<lamont> jdstrand: done and done.
<phaidros> RediXe: yes. the user shoud have correct permission for the file/dir *and* the dir containing that one.
<RediXe> phaidros: So should I move the common folder to /common (because I also have /home/finance that is not part of group escrow but group finance)?
<jdstrand> lamont: \o/ thanks man!
<lamont> jdstrand: sorry for taking so long. :-(
<phaidros> RediXe: yes, this could be a solution.
<jdstrand> lamont: I had my part in that as well...
<RediXe> phaidros: Is it a smart solution or is there a more "preferred" way? Just curious, trying to make sure I don't start doing something the "wrong" way that I might regret later on.
<lamont> jdstrand: win!
<phaidros> RediXe: you only have two choices for that case: either move the content, which users should be able to edit somewhere else, *or* give the users the permissions where the files actually are. smart is, to never give users to many permissions, so they cannot mess, even accidentially.
<phaidros> RediXe: how you approach this is just a matter of taste.
<RediXe> phaidros: So lets say I put /companyname/common and /companyname/finance  ....companyname is rwxrwx--- root companyname    ---- /companyname/common is rwxrw---- root escrow ----/companyname/finance is rwxrw---- root finance ..... As long as the user was in group companyname and escrow that user could access /companyname/common but not /companyname/finance right?
<phaidros> RediXe: correct.
<RediXe> phaidros: I think I'm starting to get this stuff down finally :P
<phaidros> RediXe: until you understand it fully, it seems illogical. once u got it, you even stumble here and there over nice things, like sticky bits and such .. happens to everybudy :)
<RediXe> phaidros: Well I thank you a ton for your help!
<phaidros> np
<RediXe> phaidros: sudo usermod -g rps steven     would add steven to the group rps right? .. ran id steven and I see I'm part of that group but I don't see a group I was in like it replaced it somehow
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings,postfix : i was told for ubuntu there were some changes in the location of the smtpd.conf , what would be the right location today ? /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd ?
<ScottK> ATA_Dark_Shadow: Yes as for many, many years before today.
<mathiaz> kirkland: so I think that installation with virtio network interface is working for intrepid, correct?
<kirkland> mathiaz: i need to test today's iso, but i think so
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> where should i start to look for an error why postfix possibly does not "contact" saslauth? (i have saslauthd with -d started ; testsaslauth works fine and shows infos)
<mathiaz> nijaba: wrt to JeOS. There are two things that need to be done - -virtual installation + install the minimal seed instead of the standard?
<RediXe> Is there a limit on how many groups a user can belong too?
<nijaba> mathiaz: yes
<nijaba> mathiaz: did you solve the -virtual kernel issue?
<mathiaz> nijaba: yes - it's all good
<nijaba> \o/
<mathiaz> nijaba: I can just seed them on the -server iso
<mathiaz> nijaba: we just need to fix the installer options and figure out the seed installation.
<nijaba> mathiaz: that would be GREAT
<mathiaz> nijaba: could this be considered as a regression from hardy?
<ScottK> ATA_Dark_Shadow: It's probably because postfix by default is in a chroot.  If you look in the Ubuntu Server Guide it'll tell you how to get it to talk to saslauthd.
<nijaba> mathiaz: certainly, as we decided to pull the JeOS iso, considering that this feature would be present
<mathiaz> nijaba: ok.
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> ScottK ill check that guide again, maybe i missed something the first time, my postfix isnt in the chroot anymore though, ill have another look
<mathiaz> kirkland: how does the openiscsi look?
<kirkland> mathiaz: delayed to next week; Etienne is going to recreate his test environment and we're goign to work on it then
<ScottK> ATA_Dark_Shadow: Then if it's not in the chroot, then guide will be wrong.
<mathiaz> kirkland: ok.
<ivoks> sommer: bday happy a you wish i :)
 * nxvl waves on sommer
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> ScottK still no use, i changed back to chroot enviroment, i still can "login" with testsaslauth and recieve mails without "saslauth" but when i try to send a mail through a mail client i get authentification failed, and saslauthd seems not to get called
<nxvl> soren: happy birthday (if you aren't drunk already/still)
<nxvl> errr
<nxvl> sommer: ^^^
<nxvl> soren: sorry
<nxvl> :P
<sommer> ivoks: heh, thanks
<sommer> nxvl: nope not yet, still at work :)
<nxvl> *yet* is the key
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> on my birthdays i always end when a friend driving mi gf home and another driving me
<nxvl> :D
<sommer> lol, as long as you get there it's all good
<ScottK> ATA_Dark_Shadow: I don't have time for detailed assistance right now.  My advice is very carefully go over the recommendations in the server guide and see where yours is different.  Sorry.
<spowers> can anyone suggest a good tool for keeping track of a couple dozen ubuntu servers?  I'd like to use ssh-agent and pubkey auth to handle the auth part, but I'm still stuck on some sort of way to show me a list of these servers.
<sommer> spowers: you could put them into an ldap directory
<spowers> working on that, actually
<spowers> the main reason i'm using ubuntu-server instead of debian is the easy availability of likewise-open
<spowers> which is fantastic in our windows environment
<spowers> the list part is really more about how do i put the list in front of my eyeballs
<spowers> most of my experience dealing with linux has been about how to safely cram as much stuff onto a single machine as possible, and the whole thing is inverting right now
<sommer> ldapsearch would work to list them... but also maybe just list them in a wiki page?
<spowers> hmm
<spowers> i wonder if i can tell firefox to handle ssh:// or something
<sommer> not sure about that, I was just thinking about my server specific documentation is in a wiki
<sommer> you might be able to do something creative like place links to a shell script that will open a terminal and start a telnet session :)
<acemo> how do i increase the size of my lvm root partition?
<ivoks> with live cd
<zul> ivoks: bacula uploaded to hardy-proposed againa now we wait :)
<RediXe> Does anyone use an off site Back-up service that they would recommend?
<acemo> ivoks: live cd doesn't seems to have lvm enabled..
<thefish> acemo: did you lvchange -ay ?
<thefish> or lvm vgchange -ay
<thefish> or lvm vgchange -ay
<acemo> thefish: i tried to use lvextend but that gives a bunch of errors
<thefish> acemo: what kind of errors?
<thefish> did lvdisplay show the volumes?
<acemo> lvdisplay also gives a few errors.. but does show the volumes.. lemme type over the errors
<acemo> "/proc/misc: No entry for device-mapper found. Is device-mapper driver missing from kernel? Failure to communicate with kernel device-mapper driver." that 2 times and then "Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.27 (2008-06-25)(compat) and kernel driver"
<thefish> mm ok maybe the livecd kernel doesnt have lvm :/
<acemo> nah first time i tried lvm it said its not installed yet and have to type this to install so i installed hoping it would work
<acemo> is it posisble with the ubuntu-server cd to setup a lvm that uses 4 disks during the installation?
<thefish> acemo: what does vgchange -a y do?
<thefish> it used to be that only the alternative cd supports lvm, so i always take that one
<thefish> dont know if its still the case
<acemo> same errors + the text 0 logical volume(s) in volume group "Leonardo" now active
<thefish> mm wierd it sees the group
<acemo> live cd and server cd do support creating a lvm during the install
<lukehasnoname> thefish: I think that is still the case
<lukehasnoname> acemo: really, I didn't know the desktop cd could.
<thefish> acemo: ^ there you go then
<thefish> dont have a knoppix disk about do you?
<thefish> or the alternate cd
<acemo> thefish: i got an empty cd and a dvd burner :)
<thefish> ;)
<thefish> with all due respect to the various *buntu CDs, i still keep a knoppix disk about
<thefish> im sure theres a *buntu cd with similar powers somewhere
<thefish> if you have a server disk about you could try that as well
<thefish> acemo: actuall... still there?
<thefish> modprobe dm-mod
<acemo> still here
<thefish> sudo modprobe dm-mod
<thefish> try that ^
<acemo> it gives no output
<thefish> shouldnt
<acemo> alright
<thefish> not try vgdisplay etc
<thefish> now
<acemo> it shows the volume group now, with no errors
<thefish> huzzah!
<thefish> so now you should be able to proceed as before
<acemo> lvextend -L+1G /dev/Leonardo/root seems to work..
<mathiaz> kees: jdstrand: how can I run the test-dovecot.py from qa-regression-testing?
<acemo> atleast it says its resized successfully
<thefish> acemo: dont forget you also need to resize the fs
<mathiaz> kees: jdstrand: I've tried sudo ./test-dovecot.py -v but all the tests fails
<acemo> is there a command to let it extend to the max w.o having to calculate how big this will be?
<jdstrand> mathiaz: it should have instructions at the top
<thefish> acemo: whats the fs?
<acemo> ext3
<jdstrand> mathiaz: did you install all the packages?
<mathiaz> jdstrand: I think so
<thefish> acemo: ext2resize does it online iirc
<acemo> i ment extending the lvm volume
<thefish> and no need to do calcs, it just voodoos it
<jdstrand> mathiaz: apt-get -y install python-unit dovecot-imapd dovecot-pop3d procmail
<acemo> i like voodoo
<mathiaz> jdstrand: yes - I've installed the packages in my vm
<mathiaz> jdstrand: I'm not running them from a schroot
<jdstrand> mathiaz: it may need to be updated for intrepid-- I'm trying now
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I nearly always run from a vm
<mathiaz> jdstrand: the assertion error is:  assert (os.path.exists(pidfile))
<jdstrand> mathiaz: oh-- well, what is the pidfile for dovecot in intrepid?
<thefish> acemo: i cont remember the exact commands, but im sure a bit of google etc should get you there
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I think it is using /var/run/dovecot/master.pid
<jdstrand> (the script)
<acemo> thefish: great, thanks a million
<thefish> no worries :)
<jdstrand> mathiaz: dovecot is working fine here (1:1.1.2-1ubuntu7)
<jdstrand> mathiaz: are you testing 1.1.3?
<mathiaz> jdstrand: testing 1.1.4
<jdstrand> mathiaz: did it move it's pidfile?
<jdstrand> mathiaz: just look in /var/run/dovecot after you start it outside of test-dovecot.py
<mathiaz> jdstrand: hm - I suck. only dovecot-imapd was installed. not dovecot-pop3d
<jdstrand> mathiaz: heh-- that was *exactly* why I added the pidfile check yesterday :)
<mathiaz> jdstrand: tests are working correctly now :D
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I spent quite a bit of time on that with my ruby update (which uses testlib_dovecot.py)
<jdstrand> mathiaz: \o/
<mathiaz> jdstrand: are the tests the same as the one that are added to the package?
<ScottK> zul: SInce you uploaded cyrus-sasl2, please do a no change upload of cyrus-sasl2-heimdal to unbreak it.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: no-- these are package tests, not binary tests
<jdstrand> mathiaz: eg, does the installed package still work
<jdstrand> mathiaz: in various common (and not so common) configurations
<mathiaz> jdstrand: right - the dovecot packages has tests/ directory
<jdstrand> mathiaz: think of qa-regression-testing as Ubuntu specific tests
<mathiaz> jdstrand: which is a delta we carry from debian.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: it has nothing to do with build testing
<jdstrand> mathiaz: oh, well, you could maybe integrate them into q-r-t to get rid of the delta :)
<mathiaz> jdstrand: right - I think the tests/ directory is supposed to be package testing.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: looking at debian/tests/ it seems that testlib_dovecot.py is a similar to the one in qa-regression-testing
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I see-- I don't know the dovecot packaging well. usually tests/ comes from upstream and is used by 'make check', etc. I assumed that's what it was
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I'm curious who put it there :)
<mathiaz> jdstrand: IIRC it's ian jackson work on using automated tests.
<mathiaz> jdstrand: he was working on something like that last year.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: well, normally the scripts in q-r-t are destructive, which may not always be appropriate in a build...
<jdstrand> but I don't know anything about the dovecot tests/
<mathiaz> jdstrand: right - debian/tests/ are not run during the build process.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: I'd yank them out and integrate it into q-r-t then
<mathiaz> jdstrand: could you have a quick look at the files - they seems to be really close to what's in q-r-t
<jdstrand> mathiaz: so you are creating a 1.1.4 package based on 1.1.2-1ubuntu7?
<jdstrand> mathiaz: and deciding if this can be dropped?
<xa1> hi all!
<mathiaz> jdstrand: yes
<kees> mathiaz: the testlib_dovecot.py stuff was copied out of q-r-t by pitti when ian jackson was working on build-test-automation
<xa1> is anybody here that can help with nfs4, ldap and kerberos?
<kees> what's in q-r-t is better/newer
<mathiaz> kees: ok - that's what I thought - I guess I can drop this delta then.
<jdstrand> mathiaz: yank it-- q-r-t is more up to date
<acemo> thefish: this is great.. the program ext2resize is currently not installed you can install it by typing bla bla.. dun works.. ~kicks crappy live cd~
<jdstrand>  5
<mathiaz> I've just asked on #ubuntu-devel if autopkgtest is still run
<jdstrand> o/
<thefish> acemo: :(
<thefish> acemo: what about resize2fs?
 * jdstrand is disappointed by the split high-five...
<acemo> thefish: ext2resize should work when booting from hard disk?
<kees> acemo: you want resize2fs instead of ext2resize, IIRC
<thefish> ^
<acemo> resize2fs works but no magic voodoo :(
<kees> magic voodoo?
<thefish> i have definately used it for shrinkage, and it was all automagic
<mneptok> kees: i'll take two
<kees> mneptok: coming right up!
 * mneptok puts on his bib and grabs his pincushion doll
<thefish> acemo: you can give it a Gb value though no? like 200G
<kees> ext2resize is not supported by the ext3 developers -- resize2fs is the right tool to use.
<kees> in fact, ext2resize has been removed from the repository recently because it's so broken.
<acemo> thefish: it says Usage: resize2fs [-d debug_flags] [-f] [-F] [-M] [-M] [-P] [-p] device [new_size]
<thefish> `and size can be in s,K,M or G :)
<acemo> yep, just found that on manpage
<thefish> wierd, doesnt seem to be a "expand as much as you can please" option
<acemo> indeed
<thefish> theres a shrink version of that though
<kees> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/en/man8/resize2fs.html
<kees> thefish: resize2fs shrinks.
<thefish> resize2fs expands too
<kees> thefish: to match the size of the underlying device on expand, just leave off the "new_size"  (that's why it's in []'s)
<thefish> cool
<thefish> acemo: there you go then ^
<thefish> nice one kees :)
<acemo> aweasome kees
<thefish> theres so much love here right now
<acemo> now to find what the device is and am done :)
 * thefish feels all warm inside
<kees> hehe
 * kees hugs everyone
<acemo> how i love installing programs on a live cd :)
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, how do i check if postfix is "cotacting" saslauthd? for mail-sending, if i start saslauthd with debug i do not get any information on a connect, setup is chroot, /etc/default/saslauthd is changed, where could i look for errors?
<acemo> sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, sdb, sdb1, sdc, sdc1, sdd, sdd1, sr0.. thats my disk devices.. im guessing sr0 would be my lvm?
<acemo> or no.. that would be the ram drive?
<thefish> acemo: you dont have it under /dev/mapper/...
<thefish> ?
<acemo> thefish: depends what the installer put it under
<thefish> ls /dev/mapper should answer that quickly though ;)
<acemo> only a yellow control
<thefish> what about /dev/{volgroupname} ?
<thefish> vgdisplay will give you the group name
<zul> ScottK: done
<ScottK> zul: Thanks.
<acemo> thefish: Leonardo is the VG Name, but there is no /dev/Leonardo
<acemo> thefish: okay lets install gparted and see if that will make it clear where the device is hiding itself
<acemo> thefish: gparted shows /dev/sda1 (wich is /boot), /dev/sda2 with a sub partition /dev/sda5 (wich is flagged lvm)
<acemo> thefish: conclusion: gparted does not likes lvm.
<thefish> /dev/sda5 is the partition holding all lvm i think
<thefish> acemo: did you `sudo ls /dev/Leonardo` ?
<thefish> cos its prolly owned by root
<acemo> did sudo -i so am in root all the time
<thefish> ah
<acemo> in gparted there also is /dev/sdb1 and sdc1 and sdd1 all got a warning sign (the sda5 had too)
<thefish> ye dont change those
<thefish> did you install lvm2?
<acemo> and going on forums made me notice that gparted can't handle lvm atm
<acemo> yup
<thefish> kay
<thefish> what does lvdisplay show?
<acemo>  /dev/Leonardo/root and /dev/Leonardo/swap_1
<thefish> wierd, and you cant ls /dev/Leonardo/root ?
<thefish> cos thats what i would use as the target for resize2fs
<acemo> nope, no such file or directory
<thefish> bugger
<thefish> sorry, gotta go - good luck :)
<acemo> thanks =)
<acemo> ill let u know if i see u ever again how and if i fixed it
<acemo> thefish: resize2fs /dev/Leonardo/root seems to work when booting from hard disk.
<acemo> Performing an on-line resize of /dev/Leonardo/root to 486959104 (4k) blocks. seems good to me..
<xa1> does anybody know if I can use nfs4 with ldap if they are setup in different machines?
<sommer> ls
<sommer> woops
<ScottK> jdstrand: Were the Ruby issues fixed in Intrepid too or is that still oustanding?
<thefish> acemo: nice to hear :) that sounds promising then
<mathiaz> nijaba: should usplash be part of JeOS?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I can't create new entries with phpLDAPadmin on Hardy. /var/log/apache2/error.log says: File does not exist: /var/www/htdocs, referer: http://real.localhost/phpldapadmin/cmd.php?cmd=template_engine&server_id=0&container=cn%3Dadmin%2Cdc%3Drainct%2Cdc%3Dhomelinux%2Cdc%3Dnet  Any idea?
<sommer> RainCT: did you use the config file from the package?
<RainCT> sommer: I guess so, I haven't changed anything of phpLDAPadmin's config.
<sommer> RainCT: mmm... well from the error it seems to be looking for /var/www/htdocs instead of /usr/share/phpldapadmin/htdocs/
<RainCT> Right, but I haven't changed anything and grepping in /etc/phpldapadmin and /etc/apache2 I can't find anything either :/
<sommer> that is strange... you might double check the phpldapadmin apache config file though
<RainCT> sommer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56075/plain/ (the VirtualHost is new, I added to try if using it might magically fixed the problem but it doesn't work neither there -although it doesn't log an error message, neither-)
<sommer> you're loading php4?
<RainCT> sommer: no, it isn't even installed
<sommer> RainCT: ya, just noticed that it's in the default config
<sommer> RainCT: the vhost is enabled right?
<sommer> and you restarted apaache
<RainCT> Yes. (What do you mean with "enabled"? It works :P)
<sommer> wait... phpldapadmin is working?
<RainCT> sommer: Yes. But if I go to "Create new entry here" and set up a new User the form doesn't do anything on submit
<sommer> oooohhh, sorry I misunderstood... sounds like a phpldapadmin bug then
<RainCT> well, but I guess someone would have already screamed if this 'little' feature doesn't work :P
<RainCT> but I couldn't find anything about it on Google
<sommer> you might also double check the acls on the ldap directory
<RainCT> I've never touched ACLs so they should be the default ones..
<RainCT> and modifying the cn=admin account works
<sommer> does the account configured in phpldapadmin have rights?
<RainCT> it's the admin one, yes
<sommer> RainCT: you might try enabling phpldapadmin's debug options
<sommer> RainCT: and try running slapd with -d -1
<RainCT> (I've just tried creating a user through "import" and writing it in LDIF and from there it works)
<ScottK> zul: It looks like it's more complicated than I'd guess on cyrus.  Someone merged a new heimdal version from Debian, but not the regular one so they're hopelessly out of sync now.
<ScottK> Argh.
<RainCT> sommer: argh!!
<RainCT> sommer: it failed because I had no group and it seems like the form requires one but doesn't warn about it -.-
<RainCT> sommer: thanks for your time, though :)
<ScottK> Sounds like something for documentation ...
<sommer> RainCT: np
<sommer> ScottK: maybe, also could be a phpldapadmin upstream bug :)
 * RainCT is filling one :)
<zul> ScottK: eh?
<ScottK> zul: the -heimdal packages has a very tight depends relationship with the main package so it has to have an identical version-revision to work.  I assumed they were in sync which is why I said you needed to bump -heimdal
<ScottK> zul: Bad assumption on my part.
<zul> ScottK: k ill have a look
<ScottK> So now -heimdal is broken until the main package gets up to the same version.
<ScottK> zul: Thanks.
<zul> or if you want to have a look be my guest
<jdstrand> ScottK: ruby1.8 it already fixed in intrepid. I am testing if a sync from debian is viable for ruby1.9
 * ScottK is quite tied up in $WORK and stuff.
<ScottK> jdstrand: Thanks.
<limitedwisdom> I could ping from ubuntu server to windows server. I could NOT ping from windows server to ubuntu server. I added the win server to my ubuntu hosts file and then pinging worked in all directions - what's that about?
<limitedwisdom> I think I'm missing something fundamental here (it wasn't even the hostname I couldn't ping - it was the IP too)
<Delvien> Is it safe/secure to put your www file in /home/user file or should i keep it in /var?
<Delvien> (apache2 web server)
<RainCT> Delvien: I don't see how it would make any difference, as long as the files have proper permissions
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #281423 in dovecot (main) "[ffe] update dovecot to 1.1.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281423
<Delvien> RainCT im not sure what permission i need, never dealt with apache or web hosting
<RainCT> Delvien: well, chmod 650 for directories and 640 for files, and owner <your_username>.www-data should work
<Delvien> ty
<RainCT> *750 for directories
<nijaba> mathiaz: No upstart IIRC
<mathiaz> nijaba: usplash
<mathiaz> nijaba: it's the graphical booting process
<mathiaz> nijaba: so the plan now is to add another option to the boot menu named "Install a minimal virtual machine"
<mathiaz> nijaba: and that would create a system with a -virtual kernel and only ubuntu-minimal installed.
<nijaba> mathiaz: yes, upsplash is what I meant, I do hope we have upstart, sorry
<nijaba> sounds like a good plan.  Thanks for doing it
<mathiaz> nijaba: ok - IIRC jeos would install system that has graphical booting system
<mathiaz> nijaba: to make it prettier
<mathiaz> nijaba: if we can drop that, the better
<mathiaz> nijaba: because usplash was on the jeos iso, whereas it's not on the server iso
<nijaba> mathiaz: I am pretty sure we never had usplash
<mathiaz> nijaba: ok - so problem solved :D
<nijaba> mathiaz: or at least it was not displayed on boot
 * nijaba takes off to a concert
<lamont> meh.  how doez I bludgeon cups into printing (via smb) to a PCL-only-configured HP2605 ?
<kirkland> mathiaz: ping
<kirkland> mathiaz: i'm going to close 279754, and open a new one for the bootloader issue
<mathiaz> bug 279754
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 279754 in kvm "Intrepid fails to install onto virtio block device" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279754
<kirkland> mathiaz: the error reported in that bug is now fixed
<kirkland> mathiaz: but, the installed system will not boot
<kirkland> mathiaz: it's a bootloader problem
<kirkland> mathiaz: i'm hacking on grub now
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - seems like a good plan. Or you could open a task for grub.
<mathiaz> kirkland: does grub-install recognize /dev/vd* devices?
<kirkland> mathiaz: given my experience with the raid threads, i'd like to keep bugs focused on a precise issue
<kirkland> mathiaz: yeah, but it doesn't install correctly
<kirkland> mathiaz: i installed two systems with the same iso
<mathiaz> kirkland: IIRC that's what had to be fixed in hardy to make the installer recognize virtio block devices.
<kirkland> mathiaz: one using a standard kvm disk, the other using virtio
<kirkland> mathiaz: both installs completed without error
<joebob777as7> Just installed ubuntu 8.04.1 fresh and installed xen and when I boot into xen kernel network gets dhcp but can't ping lan or wan. If I boot back into normal kernel network works fine. can someone give me a hand?
<kirkland> mathiaz: but the virtio installed system wouldn't boot
<kirkland> mathiaz: after install, i switched the machine i installed with a standard disk to a virtio disk
<kirkland> mathiaz: it booted and ran fine, with virtio disk
<kirkland> mathiaz: then, on that system with a virtio disk, i tried re-running grub-install
<kirkland> mathiaz: updated /boot/grub/devices.map accordingly
<mathiaz> kirkland: ok  -that seems like an issue with grub-install
<kirkland> mathiaz: that bombed the machine, made it unbootable
<joebob777as7> kirkland, please use pastebin as to not flood the channel
<kirkland> joebob777as7: huh?
<RainCT> whois joebob777as7
<joebob777as7> http://pastebin.ca so you don't paste a bunch in the channel
<joebob777as7> whois RainCT
<kirkland> joebob777as7: dude, take it easy ...  all of that is hand-typed conversation, intended for mathiaz.  pastebin's are used for pointing to giant blobs of generated data or files
<kirkland> good riddance
<mathiaz> kirkland: could it be possible that the geometry of the virtio block device is wrongly reported?
<kirkland> mathiaz: that is very, very possible
<RainCT> heh. /me is off for today, good night
<kirkland> night
 * mathiaz waves at RainCT 
<kirkland> mathiaz: i've been digging, but i haven't seen anything obvious
<kirkland> mathiaz: there's regex support in the script for *vd* disks
<kirkland> mathiaz: so someone has *tried* to get it to work
<kirkland> mathiaz: i was actually about to try it with fedora
<kirkland> and see how we differ
<mathiaz> kirkland: does grub report an error while booting?
<mathiaz> kirkland: like an error code? or is it just stuck on loading grub?
<kirkland> mathiaz: its more like "no bootable disks"
<kirkland> mathiaz: i can screen capture it, one sec
<mathiaz> kirkland: hm - may the partition table is borked by grub-install. Could you try to a vm with the broken disk attach as a secondary hd and look at the partition table?
<kirkland> mathiaz: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/Screenshot.png
<mathiaz> kirkland: ah ok - so grub is found
<kirkland> mathiaz: hmm, i don't think that's necessarily the case
<kirkland> mathiaz: doesn't even look like it hit stage 1
<mathiaz> kirkland: right - but the BIOS detected a bootable drive
<mathiaz> kirkland: what you could try to do is to look at the first bytes of both drives you have
<mathiaz> kirkland: the MBR should be the same
<mathiaz> kirkland: you may be able to figure out if there is an issue there.
<mathiaz> kirkland: IIRC soren had to do something special in ubuntu-vm-builder to make the generated images boot correctly.
<kirkland> mathiaz: hrm, okay
<kirkland> mathiaz: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/281492
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 281492 in grub "grub does not install properly to a virtio disk in kvm (/dev/vda)" [Undecided,New]
<stainer> .away
<kirkland> mathiaz: what's the current source package for ubuntu-vm-builder?
<kirkland> mathiaz: i'll check that source
<mathiaz> kirkland: well - it has been renamed to vm-builder in intrepid
<mathiaz> kirkland: so you may wanna look at ubuntu-vm-builder in hardy
<mathiaz> kirkland: soren rewrote the whole thing in python for intrepid.
<kirkland> mathiaz: hmm, is it fixed or broken in intrepid?
<mathiaz> kirkland: I don't know.
<kirkland> hmm, okay
<mathiaz> kirkland: I'm not sure it's the exact the issue you've reported.
<mathiaz> kirkland: it may be related
<kirkland> mathiaz: i've grepped my irc logs and can't find it...
<kirkland> mathiaz: what was the kvm virtio invocation you gave me for virtio networking?
<kirkland> mathiaz: i want to make sure i'm testing it the same way you did
<emgent> heya
<kirkland> emgent: hi
<emgent> hey kirkland :)
<kirkland> sommer: btw, thanks for the words of encouragement ;-)
<kirkland> sommer: i made a mental note to thank you when i got a chance ;-)
<mathiaz> kirkland: -net nic,macaddr=52:54:00:25:84:fa,vlan=0,model=virtio
<kirkland> mathiaz: \o/  thx.
<kirkland> mathiaz: do i need to do anything on my host?
<kirkland> mathiaz: and that mac address can be anything, really, right?
<mathiaz> kirkland: the mac adress can be anything - usually I use 52:54:00 as this is the vendor id for qemu
<mathiaz> kirkland: as for the host side I'm not sure
<mathiaz> kirkland: I'm using libvirt to handle all of this
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-11
<kdb424> Can someone answer a quick static IP question for me?
<ScottK> Depends on the question.
<kdb424> What do I need to change in the /etc/resolv.conf file?
<kdb424> I don't have any idea how to do this any more. lol
<hads> Did you actually just laugh out loud then?
<kdb424> Actually yes.
<hads> Okay then. All you need in your resolv.conf is pointers to your dns servers, ala; nameserver 1.2.3.4
<kdb424> Ok. I know I find that in ipconfig /all
<ScottK> Apparently the answer to your first question is yes.
<hads> giggle
<kdb424> but I don't remember what I am looking for as information in there
<kdb424> someone want to ssh it and I'll start a screen so I can learn?
<kdb424> I really have no idea what the info is, but I know where it all is. I just hate not knowing what to look for
<ScottK> kdb424: Free security lesson: To modify that file you'd have to give them root access to your box.  From there on you may as well assume it's their box, not yours.
<hads> I don't understand what your issue is. You know your nameserver IP? Put a line in resolv.conf - that's it.
<kdb424> ScottK: No, because in a screen session, I can enter text (like passwords) too. I can give them a non admin account to use.
<kdb424> hads. I don't know what line to look for.
<hads> Still don't get it. `man resolv.conf`
<kdb424> I guess I don
<kdb424> I don't have to touch it
<kdb424> All fixed. Didn't touch it
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #281569 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281569
<kraut> moin
<BlueT_> good afternoon
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #281665 in samba (main) "gvfsd-smb crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281665
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I've setup the LDAP pam stuff like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/56262/ but it doesn't work (getent passwd' doesn't ). Can someone tell me what is missing?
<RainCT> * ("getent passwd" doesn't show the LDAP users, only the local ones, and if I try to login with my local user I get asked for "LDAP Password" after the local password -but leaving it empty the login still works- and LDAP users get rejected after asking for the local password)
<RainCT> oh, works now
<RainCT> debconf had a  ldapi:///  at the start of the URI, that was causing the problem
<RainCT> well, I see the users now with getent, but I still have the login problems
<RainCT> Is there any way so that I don't get asked the local password for users which only exist on LDAP? (ie, I changed "auth sufficient pam_ldap.so" to "auth sufficient pam_ldap.so use_first_password" and now I can login with local users without getting asked the LDAP users, but if I login with an LDAP user it still asks me the local password -which I can leave empty- and then the LDAP one)
<rexibit> How easy is it to run an apache web server on ubuntu?
<RainCT> rexibit: very easy :)
<rexibit> oo, so I can run ubuntu at home and run it off my DSL?
<RainCT> rexibit: for Apache + PHP + MySQL, iirc "sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql" should do it
<RainCT> rexibit: sure :)
<Deeps> or apt-get install lamp-server^
<Deeps> or use tasksel to see what other easy servre options you have
<Deeps> server*
<RainCT> rexibit: and then if you want you can sign up on dyndns.org and use ddclient to have a nice URL always pointing to your PC
<RainCT> Deeps: uhm.. that doesn't seem to work here (Hardy)
<Deeps> the ^ is necessary
<Deeps> specifies that it's a task, rather than a package
<RainCT> oh ok
<rexibit> Ah, thanks.
<Deeps> tasksel is nice though
<Deeps> shows all the other easy install options available to you
<Deeps> ssh, mail, web, print, file, and on
<RainCT> indeed, didn't know about it :)
<Deeps> tasksel --help if you dont like curses environments too
<rexibit> what is a curses environment?
<RainCT> rexibit: that what you see if you run "tasksel"
<Deeps> that pseudo graphical type environment, blue background, checkboxes, etc.
<RainCT> sort of a GUI for command line
<rexibit> ah, like the command promt
<RainCT> rexibit: have you ever used the alternate install?
<rexibit> I have never set up a server before (I'm a bit noobish)
<RainCT> (Doesn't anyone here know how to setup LDAP Authentication? I can't get it to only ask once for the password..)
<backenfutter> I seem to be having a hard time getting modssl to do what it is supposed to do... I fallowed a wiki howto twice and googled some boards, but still keep on getting: ssl_error_rx_record_too_lon in FF | could it be that I've screwed up on my vHost.conf? here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392345/ | I'd be very greatfull for a little push thx
<yann2> hello
<yann2> I've got a quite serious problem with installing Ubuntu server 8.04.1 64 on a sun xfire 2100 (supported hardware)
<yann2> here is what I did:
<yann2> I've manually setup the partitions, with a LVM over software raid1, and then installed
<yann2> sadly the installation got interrupted, my CD was corrupt
<yann2> a couple of memcheck, md5 checks, a download etc later, I retry to install
<yann2> when going to the partitioner, it shows up the 2 disks, setup as RAID devices, but no raid
<yann2> then I go to configure raid, and it shows me a raid called something_md1
<yann2> (which didnt appear before)
<yann2> so I go back, without changing anything, and I get a new raid device, the one I configured in my previous install, setup as LVM - sadly i can NOT delete it (it says its being in use)
<yann2> then I can change the type of the disks the raid is supposed to be based on, and change them to ext3
<yann2> leaving the partitioner in a completely inconsistent state (2 disks, partitioned as ext3, and a raid1 on top of it, with LVM)
<yann2> even if I leave the raid and try to use it, the installer complains that "it couldnt read the raid table partition" and I should reboot before using it
<yann2> now the bad part is, no matter how many times I reboot, that "dead" raid is still there, I can't delete it, and it's blocking me badly
<yann2> any suggestion? :(
<yann2> oups wrong button.
<rexibit> what is a good alternative to cpanel that you use on ubuntu?
<rexibit> I don't have the $425 to purchase a liscense
<Adoleo> rexibit: I use Webmin and like it a lot.  It probably doesn't have all of the functionality, but it does what it can quite well.
<rexibit> Does it have a good webmail?
<Adoleo> rexibit: I've played around with a webmail a bit, but I don't have any comparison on whether it's 'good' or not.
<Adoleo> rexibit: Another alternative is ISPConfig
<rexibit> Okay, thanks. =) I will look into them. How quick is webmin to install?
<RainCT> there's also http://www.vhcs.net/ and some other which I can't remember (but I haven't tried them)
<RainCT> rexibit: wbmin is in the repos
<rexibit> ooo
<RainCT> uhm.. or at least it was, I can't find it now :S
<Adoleo> rexibit: I usually use the .deb package from Webmin's website - it's usually a versino or two ahead of the repos
<rexibit> Webmin looks to run on unix though.
<rexibit> ISPConfig is linux though =)
<RainCT> rexibit: GNU/Linux is Unix-like, and webmin definitely works on Ubuntu
<Adoleo> rexibit: The Debian package is what you're looking for.  here's the link: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.430_all.deb
<rexibit> thanks =)
<Deeps> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Deeps> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Deeps> FYI
<Deeps> Adoleo / RainCT
<RainCT> Oh OK. I was wondering why it isn't in the repos anymore.. :)
<rexibit> Hmm, do you use Cron jobs with it?
<Adoleo> ubottu: I'm still actively using Webmin with Hardy, and I haveb't had any problems yet.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Adoleo> lol
<Adoleo> Oh.
<Deeps> lol
<Deeps> cute
<yann2> for the people interested, it seems i have found my issue, why i can not delete that raid array in the partitionair
<Adoleo> Deeps: Ebox sounds interesting, though, I'll check it out.
<rexibit> ubottu: don't be sad.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't be sad.
<yann2> it seems the raid is being rebuilt (!?), the rebuilt being started before i get a change to delete it during the install
<yann2> waiting for the rebuild to finish to try to delete it now.,...
<Adoleo> Deeps: Okay, ebox looks pretty cool, actually.  Thanks for letting me know about it!  When I upgrade to Intrepid I'll use that instead.
<Deeps> np
<Gargoyle> What's ebox in relation to ubuntu (I have only heard of the stan alone ebox platform)
<Gargoyle> Oh, ebox is based on ubuntu now... I thought it was redhat or centos!
<Adri2000> is spamassassin supposed to write something in /var/log/mail.log?
<Adri2000> when scanning an email I mean
<Adri2000> I see no X-Spam headers at the end, and actually I'm not even sure amavis does use it
<Adri2000> no one using spamassassin here? :-)
<sommer> kirkland: np, sucks getting ganged up on like that :)
<Adri2000> so, it seems my spamassassin doesn't work... I see "spamd: server started on port 783/tcp" in mail.log, but nothing when a mail is processed. I followed the server guide doc, any idea what could be wrong?
<sommer> Adri2000: are you using amavisd-new?
<Adri2000> yes
<sommer> Do messages have a X-Spam, or something similar, in the header?
<Adri2000> only X-Virus-Scanned (I use clamav for virus scanning). no X-Spam*
<sommer> not even on outside addresses?
<Adri2000> didn't try, but as I said, I see nothing about spamd in the log when a mail is processed, so I guess there is something wrong between amavis and spamassassin
<Adri2000> is there a way I can make sure whether spamassassin is used or not?
<sommer> there's an option you can lower, one sec I forget which one it is
<sommer> Adri2000: what is your $sa_tag_level_deflt option in /etc/amavis/conf.d/20-debian_defaults?
<Adri2000> $sa_tag_level_deflt  = 2.0;
<sommer> try lowering it and restarting amavisd-new
<Adri2000> sommer: still no X-Spam*
<Adri2000> and mail.log still says amavis[9678]: (09678-01) Passed CLEAN, LOCAL
<Adri2000> but nothing about spam
<Adri2000> (with $sa_tag_level_deflt  = -50.0;)
<sommer> try $sa_tag2_level_deflt
<Adri2000> hmm, still no headers
<Adri2000> but log says now : amavis[10366]: (10366-01) Passed SPAMMY, LOCAL
<Adri2000> so that would mean spamassassin indeed does something in the process
<sommer> Adri2000: yep, should be working... you might also try setting the $mydomain option specifically in 50-user
<sommer> basically the amavis uses the machines hostname and domain name, but depening on your setup, your mail may be different
<Adri2000> ok, thanks for your help
<sommer> np
<lycannyc-work> Hello, does anyone knows how can I install GUI (X) on my ubuntu-server and be able to control the server via gui from my desktop ?
<stainer> w
#ubuntu-server 2008-10-12
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #281979 in php5 (main) "[Intrepid] PHP crashes on startup with '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/gd.so' and 'mcrypt.so'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281979
<ech0dish> hello
<ech0dish> i need some assistance with a dell poweredge 2500
<ech0dish> have set it to os install mode and have set the boot sequence for cd-rom first
<ech0dish> but it continues to go strait to winblows 2000
<arrrghhh> i'm running apache and trying to setup authentication.  i chmodded the password file to 640 and set the same file to chown root:nogroup, as the apache site recommended.  now when i try to authenticate a user the error log says the password file cannot be accessed!
<jspiro> I don't know how to solve that.  But why do you want to use basic auth anyway?  It's insecure (passwords are not sent over https IIRC) and ugly (it shows an ugly password input dialog).
<jspiro> What are you using your webserver for?  Serving files?
<jspiro> i.e. mp3s
<arrrghhh> i fixed it
<arrrghhh> but
<arrrghhh> i use rtorrent and rtgui
<arrrghhh> and rtgui has no security whatsoever.  i don't think it's ugly perse.  i know it's not the *most* secure method (ie no ssl).
<arrrghhh> and the website just has my personal site hosted and links to rtgui, so i wanted to secure the rtgui section of the webserver.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #282050 in samba (main) "package winbind 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.7 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282050
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #282051 in samba (main) "package samba-common 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.7 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282051
<cpu_temp> How do I raise the number of open files? I wrote in limits.conf "user hard nofile 20000" and I uncommented pam_limits.so line in /etc/pam.d/su. What else must I do?
<ghaleb> hello, how can I start 'script' to record console output and commands for each ssh access ?
<scuser> hi all, the mount option sec doesn't work with mount command is there an alternative or I missed a package to install ?
<scuser> hi all, the mount option sec doesn't work with mount command, is there an alternative or I missed a package to install ? Here is the command I used " mount -t lustre -o sec=plain /dev/sda8 /mnt/data/mdt/"
<docko> hi, can anyone tell me how can i change language on ubuntu server 8.04?
<netwerk> hello
<netwerk> im running server with bind9 and dhcp
<netwerk> dhcp server soesnt give the windows clients the dns server address, if i manually add it to the client client connects no problem
<netwerk> is there an easy way to force that? i have the option set in the .conf file, but the client never gets set
<aibo> hi, I made do-release-update -d and now want to rollback to previous release, how can i do it?
<acemo> whats the default location the php.ini file gets placed in when installing php5?
<aibo> acemo, /etc/php5/`sapi`/php.ini
<acemo> `sapi`?
<acemo> is ` even allowed in filenames?
<aibo> sapi here means cli/cgi/apache2
<aibo> for example
<acemo> ahh
<aibo> but who can answer my question?
<acemo> depending what your question is
<aibo> <aibo> hi, I made do-release-update -d and now want to rollback to previous release, how can i do it?
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #282336 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "Names for certificate selector boxes are swapped (dup-of: 275608)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282336
<mneptok> aibo: you don't
<aibo> mneptok, why?
<mneptok> aibo: "dpkg is like that"
<aibo> don't  really understand
<mneptok> aibo: "do-release-update" is a one-way ticket
<aibo> ah
<aibo> suxx :)
<aibo> mneptok, is there any docs except help.ubuntu.com about ubuntu server?
<mneptok> aibo: what do you want to know>
<mneptok> ?
<zul> there is google
<mneptok> Goo-what-now?
<aibo> mneptok, i am gentoo user, there is stuff like gentoo-wiki.com with a batch of howtos, etc...here i see nothing except some official stuff
<mneptok> aibo: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<aibo> mneptok, seems to  be that i need, thx :)
<mneptok> np. welcome to Ubuntu!
<aibo> :)
<aibo> one more question
<mneptok> Why yes! You *CAN* buy prefessional support for Ubuntu! And the Canonical support personnel are known for their deep and abiding knowledge of free software, and rugged good looks.
<aibo> i installed ubuntu server from iso, then made do-release-update and got some security packages while upgrading...what's that...for example i got file /etc/apache2/security with some options, what was that? :)
<aibo> i know about prof support, but i need to learn :)
<mneptok> a package will not install only a directory structure
<mneptok> or, rather, shouldn't
<mneptok> what populates that directory structure?
<mneptok> brb. elf needs nicotine.
<aibo> mneptok, don't understand :)
<babyju> anyone can help...I have my root on software raid1 and I am having trouble resyncing?
<aibo> i am getting strage messages while booting my server, like: [    2.630760] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d
<aibo> [    2.631057] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable
<aibo> [    2.631307] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)
<aibo> [    2.631471] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22
<aibo> [    2.631735] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22
<tvakah> what's the correct way to grant CAP_NET_ADMIN in ubuntu?
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-05
<uvirtbot> New bug: #442744 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442744
<twb> Are the guy(s) who are packaging Zimbra's server component in here?
<twb> I want a one-sentence status update, but ICBF digging out the emails.
<ScottK> It's unlikely
<drurew> hey people im lookiing for a free xchange similar server with a client ....open xchange wold have been something I would have used had it not been for the limmeted amount of users (and the crazy price).unison has some interesting server side software however its eula is not by any means opensources...even if it uses opensource components. Does anyone have any sujestions ?
 * twb grovels through its IMAP archive
<poningru> drurew, yeah dude use something like zimbra open source
<drurew> yeah ima try that out
<drurew> thanks guyys
<twb> drurew: the FOSS clones of Exchange are Scalix and Zimbra.  They are both utterly, utterly shit.
<twb> Unless you consider calendaring and resource booking to be MUST HAVE features, just use postfix.
<drurew> i thought unison to be promising
<drurew> yeah they are to any buisness
<twb> They aren't critical to my business, because I get by with just postfix.
<drurew> ....im trying to build a free buisness linux baised on debian and ubuntu / kde
<drurew> im in germany ....so yeah ... the more collaboritive controlling you have the more a boss would like the system
<drurew> its lame but its true
<twb> I don't dispute that.
<drurew> twb: got any other ideas?
<twb> Given today's choices, I would probably go with Zimbra, or keep an existing Exchange server.
<twb> Zimbra includes postfix, whereas Scalix includes sendmail.
<drurew> yeah well the point is the linux alternative
<twb> Some guys are working on making proper Zimbra/Ubuntu integration, but right now you need to install non-standard versions of all the Zimbra components (like postfix and apache), or jump through extra hoops to avoid doing so.
<twb> That's my biggest problem with Zimbra at the moment.
<drurew> i thought that unison was doing that too..
<drurew> their ads are a load of crap if you ask me
<twb> I'm not familiar with Unison, sorry.
<twb> I try to stick pretty strictly to FOSS solutions, not just linux-based ones.
<twb> Linux is a pretty sucky platform for proprietary software, because its heterogeneity makes deployment of binaries a massive pain in the arse.
<twb> That's why you get vendors that say "works only on RHEL 3.2 exactly"
<drurew> scalix=xandros eh
<drurew> hmmmm
<drurew> me no liky
<drurew> FOSS is nice and good, but there is no way I will use a doze box to host anything ....so it has to be a linux alternative
<drurew> !opengroupware
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengroupware
<drurew> !groupware
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groupware
<drurew> if the oopenxchange components are opensource...then Ill just have to build it without using the debs provided by novell
<drurew> !OGo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OGo
<drurew> does anyone know where the opengroupware.org debs are ?
<twb> ScottK: FYI, apparently the ZCS (Zimbra) packaging guy I talked to was Brian Thomason.
<jtimberman> Google Apps for Domains > Zimbra.
<twb> jtimberman: is Google Apps AGPL'd?
<jtimberman> If I never set up another mail server infrastructure again I'll die happy.
<jtimberman> twb: I don't care. I don't have to manage it. :)
<twb> I do not support helping Google become the next evil empire.
<twb> Sometimes it feels like that puts me in the vast minority :-(
<jtimberman> twb: I've set up and managed a variety of solutions for a variety of infrastructures and companies over the years. Companies want Exchange primarily for calendaring. I'd rather replace the Microsoft Machine with the Google Machine to fit that business requirement.
<twb> Well, if you choice is *between* evil empires.
<jtimberman> Its like USA elections, you have to choose the lesser of two evils :).
<twb> You don't have to.
<jtimberman> The benefit of Google in this case is that Linux desktop users can use it.
<twb> You have a consitutional right to form your own government.
<jtimberman> heh.
<twb> Here in .au we have slightly different counting, which I think means that my voting for the Greens isn't ENTIRELY useless.
<jtimberman> Not when the prevailing opinion is that voting third (or other) party is "Throwing Your Vote Away"
<twb> jtimberman: in .us, the way votes are counted means that is *literally* true, IIUC
<jtimberman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electoral_college
<jtimberman> but anyway, OT political debate aside, when it comes to delivering a solution for a customer, Google Apps > Exchange > rolling something on Linux, because all the solutions on Linux (like Zimbra) suck (sadly). Again, the biggest issue is calendaring.
<twb> Right.
<twb> But if I can trick my customers into suffering with Zimbra, it might get more mindshare and eventually suck less than Google/MS
<twb> Of course calendaring would be SNAFUd immediately in my own organization because almost everyone uses mutt
<jtimberman> haha.
<jtimberman> mutt ftw.
<jtimberman> well, not entirely, i use mail.app ;)
<twb> Which hasn't stopped $bosses pushing for zimbra internally...
<jtimberman> thats better than pushing for exchange, like the bosses at a previous company.
<jtimberman> though before htat was IBM, so Lotus Notes. Which == ugh.
<twb> We're a FOSS dev/sysadmin house, and before that a Solaris dev/sysadmin house.
<twb> Even $bosses know to avoid Microsoft.
<twb> Though we do maintain Notes for one international customer (har har).
<twb> I'm glad I'm not on that project
<jtimberman> hehe. @ IBM I was on a Solaris/Linux sysadmin team that hated Notes. One guy set up a POP3 over the domino protocols.
<_ruben> we have exchange2k3 setup that has been upgraded from pre exchange5.5 install in an nt4 environment (back then) by a clueless admin .. joy!
<jtimberman> anyway, sorry the zimbra packaging sucks, old job deployed it on RHEL 4 (closed source version) and called it "good enough"
 * jtimberman departs
<artillerytx> Hello guys
<artillerytx> I am getting a reply from my server thats its a read only file system
<_ruben> your disks probably had a big hickup, and the system remounted readonly to prevent dataloss
<artillerytx> yeah cause all my sites are having a problem connection
<artillerytx> should i do a restart?
<artillerytx> connecting
<_ruben> reboot usualy works just fine for me
<artillerytx> k
<artillerytx> just sudo reboot?
<artillerytx> crap i can't do it remotely
<_ruben> i perform reboots remotely 99% of th time
<artillerytx> its giving me a bash: /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error
<artillerytx> when i do shutdown -r
<\sh> artillerytx, your remote insight board is your friend
<artillerytx> what
<artillerytx> what does that mean
<_ruben> i/o error .. your disk(s) is/are in bad shape
<\sh> artillerytx, that you have a remote console via network
<_ruben> drac/ilo/remote kvm .. nice features of anything bigger than utter entry level servers have
<artillerytx> well this has never happened before
<artillerytx> i hope the HD isn't going out
<\sh> _ruben, entry level server are using peppercon cards (eRIC e.g.) nowadays..cheap, but works in 90% of the time
<artillerytx> so did you say how i could fix it or did i miss that part
<_ruben> artillerytx: if even the reboot commands wont work due to disk issues, there's not much left other than power cycling the box
<artillerytx> manually
<_ruben> by whatever means available :)
<artillerytx> yeah can't do that right now gotta wait till the morning
<artillerytx> man that sucks
<artillerytx> get a really bad feeling in my stomach hearing my HD might be failing
<_ruben> server and single harddisk doesnt go well together in my book :)
<artillerytx> yeah
<artillerytx> i need to get another drive but im not hosting very many files
<artillerytx> i didn't think this would happen
<artillerytx> but who predicts this i guess
<_ruben> never expect harrdisks to last forever
 * soren_ lunches
<rags> It took a long time to execute a Sudo command...so I used an strace and discovered it's hangs while writing to the log...syslogd seems to be running fine, as I get the normal logs...Only sudo hangs...any ideas?
<rags> ok, it works after I add a "loghost" line to the hosts file....
<rags> but y is this ever needed....
<johe> does someone has an idea how to check if an fs is read_only with no root permissions?
<cjwatson> johe: do you mean intrinsically read-only (e.g. iso9660), or just mounted read-only at the moment?
<cjwatson> or indeed intrinsically read-write but on a read-only medium ...
<johe> cjwatson, sometimes on of our root fs / on some servers just turns into read only
<cjwatson> so you mean mounted read-only at the moment, I guess
<cjwatson> look in /proc/mounts
<cjwatson> this normally happens when there are errors on the filesystem, though; you should look in syslog, and check whether there is some problem you need to address
<cjwatson> I would advise against brushing it under the carpet and trying to ignore it
<johe> cjwatson, okay thx
<johe> cjwatson, well we first need to know
<johe> thats why i will trim nagios to show me, but i didint know how to look
<johe> doing with touch would only work with root, or changes to 100 servers, now way :-)
<acalvo> hi
<acalvo> I want to monitor remotly the load of some servers
<acalvo> how can I do that?
<acalvo> I remeber that several years ago I've done it with gkrellm
<acalvo> (or something simliar)
<_ruben> snmp is a commonly used protocol for that .. cacti is a nice frontend for it .. but there's tons of alternatives available
<acalvo> oh, I didn't know it
<acalvo> so I guess there is some kind of daemon that enables acces thru SNMP protocol, right?
<acalvo> or I've to install some other software?
<zul> mofnin
<rpinto> Hi there everybody
<rpinto> The Ubuntu server at my place just hangs and stops responding and on the
<rpinto> console the following message is seen looping
<rpinto> Sep 25 11:51:57 ubuntu kernel: [ 1298.605672] unregister_netdevice:
<rpinto> waiting for ppp0 to become free. Usage count = 1
<rpinto> Sep 25 11:52:07 ubuntu kernel: [ 1302.497456] unregister_netdevice:
<rpinto> waiting for ppp0 to become free. Usage count = 1
<rpinto> The Ubuntu server at my place just hangs and stops responding and on the console the following message is seen looping  Sep 25 11:51:57 ubuntu kernel: [ 1298.605672] unregister_netdevice: waiting for ppp0 to become free. Usage count = 1 Sep 25 11:52:07 ubuntu kernel: [ 1302.497456] unregister_netdevice: waiting for ppp0 to become free. Usage count = 1
<rpinto> any fixes for this?
<rpinto> ive tried to find somthing but nothing's available
<rpinto> no help
<rpinto> if anybody knows a solution to this kindly enlighten me :)
<rpinto> it seems to be a bug in the kernel
<rpinto> guys please help.. this server is hanging atleast 2wice a day
<rpinto> it's the ubuntu 8.04 LTS version
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-kernel might be able to help more with kernel problems
<uvirtbot> New bug: #441738 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441738
<Fenix|work> Greetings and Salutations
<Fenix|work> A quick question.  How do I bridge two network adapters together (on the same network) to double the available bandwidth to my server?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #362595 in unixodbc (main) "segmentation fault on SQLConnect when pooling = yes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362595
<uvirtbot> New bug: #378842 in unixodbc (main) "unixodbc v2.2.11-16 hardly supports unicode, if at all" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378842
<uvirtbot> New bug: #405009 in unixodbc (main) "package odbcinst1debian1 2.2.11-16build3 failed to install/upgrade: paketet odbcinst1debian1 ?r redan installerat och konfigurerat (dup-of: 351844)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405009
<uvirtbot> New bug: #351844 in unixodbc (main) "package unixodbc 2.2.11-16build3 failed to install/upgrade: package unixodbc is already installed and configured" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351844
<uvirtbot> New bug: #357799 in mod-auth-mysql (main) "Segfault in v4.3.9-9 with mod_dav_svn (dup-of: 364581)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357799
<uvirtbot> New bug: #364581 in mod-auth-mysql (main) "Crash when logging in" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364581
<uvirtbot> New bug: #443118 in eucalyptus (main) "No autoregistration on first startup after ISO install" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443118
<smoser> soren, welcome back. at some point i'd like for you to read and agree/disagree (i'd prefer agree) with bug 414997
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 414997 in ec2-init "ec2-set-defaults should be 'run_once_per_ami'" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414997
<soren> smoser: I'm fine with whatever you want to do.
<smoser> then i say i'm closing it.
<smoser> soren, you have plans for a vmbuilder trunk -> karmic ?
<smoser> i know you're likely swamped right now, so i understand if youv'e other things with priority over me. just please at sometime we do need that.
<soren> smoser: Yes, I have such plans.
<zul> smoser: for your ec2-ami-tools patch do you just want to hang on to it until we get feedback from amazon?
<smoser> zul, do you think we should ? personally, this fixes a major issue in those tools, i can't believe that they're going to release an update quickly. even if they did a.) the patch might not  be relavant (fixed elsewhere) b.) we're not going to pick it up
<smoser> so in short, we need it fixed, and this is a reasonable fix (i think). so i think we should take it.
<zul> smoser: okies Ill fix it right now then
<smoser> (above references bug 439788 for those playing along at home)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 439788 in ec2-ami-tools "ec2-bundle-image and ec2-unbundle-image use single, static named fifo in /tmp" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439788
<joe-mac> it's a bit worrisome that i didn't get notified of a raid rebuild, yet MAILADDR is set and a test e-mail sends fine from the cli. i see mdadm monitor running int he process table: /sbin/mdadm --monitor --pid-file /var/run/mdadm/monitor.pid --daemonise --scan --syslog. anybody know why?
<ball> Anyone here use an HP ML110 or ML115?
<Fenix|work> Greetings and salutations!
<ball> hello Fenix
<Fenix|work> Hey there ball
<Fenix|work> How does one add X to ubuntu-server?
<smoser> Fenix|work, that depends. you want x server or x clients ?
<Fenix|work> I want to remotely connect to this server using xming
<Fenix|work> so I guess I'd need x server
<smoser> Fenix|work, probably just the clients for that. you only need an x server if you're running x on the machine locally (ie, monitor output)
<Fenix|work> ok, I see.  A bit backward logically but yeah.  I don't plan on using X locally, just remotely
<Fenix|work> I'd like to be able to have the gnome interface remotely though.
<smoser> Fenix|work, : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<smoser> that'll get you loads of stuff. but will definitely get you gnome-session and the like
<Fenix|work> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package... out of curiousity, how do I go about uninstalling it if I ever needed to? :)
<skrite> you can uninstall ubuntu-desktop without hurting anything
<skrite> or did you mean uninstall everything that is a dependancy of ubuntu-desktop?
<smoser> i think he meant the latter
<smoser> i'm checking somethign on that.
<Fenix|work> I did mean the latter.
 * soren dines
<ball> hello jono
<jono> heya ball :)
<smoser> Fenix|work, sudo apt-get remove <meta-package>
<smoser> then, apt will tell you, that 'apt-get autoremove' will remove all the stuff that was automatically installed but no longer needed.
<Fenix|work> ok, pretty stright forward
<smoser> and just for the record, i realize that gnome-session package might get you what you need
<smoser> and is significantly smaller (footprint ~ 500M compared to 2G)
<Fenix|work> ah well, already half way through the other
<Fenix|work> :)
<Fenix|work> you're just saving me 1.5GB on a 1.5TB drive :)
<smoser> if your still downloading just ctrl-c
<Fenix|work> yeah
<Fenix|work> good point
<smoser> if you're configuring i wouldnt do that :)
<Fenix|work> if it doesn't work, can always do the other
<smoser> well -desktop is probably more well supported
<Fenix|work> now just trying to configure xming :)
<Fenix|work> smoser, I don't think gnome-session is enough.  I don't show anything on $DISPLAY and can't launch xterm as it doesn't exist.
<smoser> well, you'll have to connect to that remote system with something that is going to forward X11, or otherwise set your display
<smoser> in openssh client, you use '-X'
<smoser> ie: ssh -X my-host.com
<smoser> i dont know how you'd do it in putty
<smoser> but i do see that you'll probably want stuff more than in gnome-session as it doesn't even get you gnome-terminal
<smoser> note, that i did verify 'apt-get install gnome-session' and then ssh -XC host and run 'gnome-session'
<smoser> that worked inside a Xephyr x11 server
<smoser> but i really woudl suggest the -desktop for you. -session is bare
<Fenix|work> bare is quite fine... getting it to work is an issue
<Fenix|work> :)
<smoser> Fenix|work, well however you would normally connect to a remote syttem for your mingx then do that. it should work.
<Fenix|work> yeah, I'm going through that now.  Never used Xming before
<Fenix|work> ok... gnome-session wasn't enough
<Fenix|work> however... gnome-core x11-server-utils gnome-utils xinit is
<pmatulis> Fenix|work: i'm interested in what packages you needed to install to get a remote X session going.  can you post the final list?
<Fenix|work> sure.
<Fenix|work> how do I list my installed packages? :)
<pmatulis> dpkg -l 'expression'
<pmatulis> dpkg -l '*gnome*' for instance
<rrittenhouse> What would the (smartest) way to upgrade PHP to a newer version on my Live Ubuntu Hardy server LTS server? Are there any PPA's?
<Fenix|work> well the easiest way would be apt-get install gnome-core x11-server-utils gnome-utils xinit and see what comes up as deps.
<Fenix|work> at least that way it'll show you ALL the packages.
<pmatulis> Fenix|work: good enough, thanks
<Fenix|work> I had already installed gnome-session so I don't know if that would have been installed with gnome-core
<|rt|> is there a list of things coming in karmic server anywehre?
<pmatulis> |rt|: yes
<rrittenhouse> Is there any (good) way to upgrade the php version on my hardy LTS box?
<pmatulis> rrittenhouse: you mean you want to use a backport?
<pmatulis> |rt|: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
<|rt|> pmatulis: thanks
<|rt|> i figured it was somewhere on the wiki
<pmatulis> |rt|: not server-only however
<|rt|> ah well it's a start
<rrittenhouse> pmatulis, However. I just need a newer version because I launched a drupal install and im running into php issues with php 5.2.4
<pmatulis> rrittenhouse: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/allpackages does not list any PHP backport
<pmatulis> rrittenhouse: you're stuck with what you have
<rrittenhouse> pmatulis, nice. Damn LTS I should have just went with the most recent version at the time :D
<rrittenhouse> thanks
<pmatulis> rrittenhouse: you're welcome
<rrittenhouse> pmatulis, Actually, Is there any way to ask for a backport or maybe even a PPA?
<rrittenhouse> with the MOTU folks
<og01_> right im trying to setup self certified ssl on my apache2 server running on my home machine behind proxy. I've followed the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/certificates-and-security.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html and also taken advice from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4466 .  everything works as expected when trying to access the webserver from the local network (a
<og01_> ps. im using desktop ubuntu release - but i thought it more a server question
<ScottK> php backport isn't going to happen.
<ScottK> It's got far too many rdepends to test properly
<pmatulis> !info php5 hardy
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.7 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<joe-mac> is mdadm.conf simply not used by mdadm in the default config>?
<joe-mac> i didn't get notified of a degraded array, that's pretty bvad
<artillerytx> Hey guys how do you check your drives to make sure everything is working correctly no bad sectors ?
<pmatulis> fsck i guess
<rrittenhouse> ScottK, Are there any PPA's available? I just launched a website on Ubuntu Server (hardy) hoping that the PHP version was a sane choice but when its put under load its having issues.
<ScottK> No idea.
<rrittenhouse> alright.. thanks
 * ScottK boggles a bit at php and sane in the same sentence.
<rrittenhouse> hahah
<rrittenhouse> I'll just have to set up a new server and move our entire site over to a jaunty box :D
<rrittenhouse> It happens I suppose.
<pmatulis> rrittenhouse: fyi, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=php5&show_inactive=on
<joe-mac> rrittenhouse: what kind of issues?
<artillerytx> my server is telling me its a read only file system and when i try and do anything it says Input/output error
<artillerytx> how can i check what is happening
<joe-mac> artillerytx: couple of choices. easiest is usually mount -o remount,rw /
<joe-mac> because you can't write any tmp files a lot of utilities won't be able to work, and if you can't remount read-write, then you'll have to boot a rescue environment and examine the logs on the system
<artillerytx> Yeah
<artillerytx> I have rebooted it hoping that it would fix it but it worked for a little while and its back to read only
<rrittenhouse> joe-mac, With Drupal were having issues where having session cookies that randomly disappear (its inconsistent and happens in all browsers) and I've read that the issue could be with PHP 5.2.4
<joe-mac> artillerytx: boot to a rescue environment and do a fsck -y
<joe-mac> rrittenhouse: i c.
<artillerytx> joe-mac: how do i boot into a rescue environment
<joe-mac> grab an ubuntu cd and choose rescue
<artillerytx> k i guess i need to hook up a monitor and keyboard to the server
<michazoet> hi to all
<michazoet> someone awake to answer an LDAP question?
<ScottK> !ask | michazoet
<ubottu> michazoet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<michazoet> Ok ;-)
<rrittenhouse> I'm assuming I can install a PPA of PHP 5.3.* for hardy and run with that, right?
<michazoet> i have an ubuntu hardy server with a configured LDPA Server. root can see the ldpa users with "getent passwd". Other user do not see them with getent passw. two weeks ago this was working... Does someone know how to fix this? seems to be a permission problem
<ScottK> rrittenhouse: Who's PPA are you installing from?
<rrittenhouse> ScottK, The only one I can find is this one: 5.3.* for Hardy: https://launchpad.net/~bd808/+archive/php5.3
<michazoet> LDPA=LDAP ...
<ScottK> rrittenhouse: Whos' this bd808 and do you trust him to have root on your box?
<artillerytx_> hey joe-mac had to switch computers
<rrittenhouse> ScottK, I have no clue and not really. That is the issue.
<rrittenhouse> ScottK, But it seems that theres no better option with Ubuntu Server
<ScottK> rrittenhouse: Yes.  This is exactly the issue.  I certainly wouldn't install it.
<ScottK> rrittenhouse: I have a suggestion ....
<artillerytx_> joe-mac so i go to rescue a broken system
<ScottK> download the source from his PPA and diff it with the Ubuntu pacakge for it from a later release.
<rrittenhouse> true...
<ScottK> rrittenhouse: One thing you do know is that the binaries in the PPA were built from that source.
<ScottK> So if you can understand the source changes (if any), then it's reasonably safe.  You might also evaluate it and upload it to your own PPA so you don't add his PPA's keyring to your apt's trusted list.
<rrittenhouse> ScottK, True. It suppository came from the debian unstable php 5.3
<jgjones> Hello all
 * genii thinks about Debian suppositories and winces
<ScottK> rrittenhouse: If you were to do it that way, it would be reasonably safe from a security perspective.
<jgjones> Just a quick question - eucalyptus-cloud - anyone got experience with it?
<ahasenack> michazoet: if root sees the ldap users with "getent passwd" but a normal user doesn't, that points to a local configuration file being mode 0600 or something that prevents normal users from reading it
<joe-mac> yes artillerytx
<ahasenack> michazoet: also, make sure to stop nscd before any debugging
<ahasenack> michazoet: a likely candidate for the problem is /etc/ldap.conf, or whatever nss_ldap's config file is nowadays
<rrittenhouse> ScottK, Yeah I understand. I'm just hoping after all of this work the PHP version is the issue! :D Thanks for the suggestions.
<ahasenack> michazoet: or perhaps even /etc/nsswitch.conf, but then local users wouldn't even see local users (and not just ldap users)
<artillerytx> joe-mac: am i supposed to go all the way through this like i am setting up the server again ?
<joe-mac> it asks some questions yea
<joe-mac> then it will try to auto mount your partitions but you don't really want to
<joe-mac> idk the ubuntu rescue environment eats it
<artillerytx> its not going to wipe my drives right?>
<joe-mac> no, it will not wipe your drives
<michazoet> ahasenack, I checked that already... and nscd is not installed on this server
<ahasenack> michazoet: then strace the regular user running getent passwd
<artillerytx> what is usually the standard root file system called
<michazoet> ahasenack, nice idea!
<ahasenack> michazoet: might also be that your ldap server doesn't allow anonymous searches, and then when running as root you have a password in nss_ldap's configuration file
<artillerytx> joe-mac: so tell do not use root file system?
<joe-mac> correcty, start a shell in the installer environment
<joe-mac> then you figure out which disk your root partition is on and run fsck -y on that partition
<artillerytx> okay i have the shell open
<artillerytx> how can i see the partitions
<joe-mac> fdisk -ls
<artillerytx> k so /dev/sda1 is probly the root then
<joe-mac> probably
<joe-mac> unless that's your /boot
<artillerytx> yeah it has a star that says its the boot
<TuxRacer-SV> Hi to all  o/  - I have a Hardy Heron Server and recently we had to migrate of ISP so, the public IP's of our Servers changed too, the Winbugs servers are ok resolving name from the primary and secondary DNS provided by the new ISP, but the Ubuntu server does not, in the Ubuntu Server I just can do ping to any external IP address, but if I try to ping "www.google.com" it does not work! :(...
<TuxRacer-SV> ...actually I am using in the Ubuntu Server the old DNS's but it does not will work for much time due the old ISP will close operation in our country, some suggestion about? (please)
<joe-mac>  /boot is a directory, the star is a bootable flag. your root partition can have that too, dependingf on how you set it up, i don't knwo the defaults but i am guessing sda1 is your root
<TuxRacer-SV> in the /etc/resolv.conf file I have added both DNS, the old and the new ISP. Thanks in advance!
<artillerytx> joe-mac: alright
<artillerytx> joe-mac: sorry man im a newbie how do i get to the partition to run the fcsk -y
<joe-mac> fsck -y /dev/sda1
<joe-mac> i would run that on all your ext partitions
<artillerytx> its telling me fsck: not found
<joe-mac> great, ubuntu to the rescue
<joe-mac> try e2fsck
<artillerytx> alright so to e2fsck -y /dev/sda1
<artillerytx> joe-mac: k it told me device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1
<artillerytx> filesystem mounted or opened exclusively to another program ?
<artillerytx> by** another program
<michazoet> ahasenack, the ldap server allows anonymous binds (and is running on the same server). But thx for your hint with strace. at least I can do a diff of some sort.
<artillerytx> joe-mac: so do i need to unmount it?
<joe-mac> artillerytx:
<joe-mac> did you mount it?
<artillerytx> no
<joe-mac> are you inside a directory on it?
<joe-mac> type mount
<artillerytx> no
<artillerytx> i don't see it when i type mount
<artillerytx> i see rootfs on / type rootfs tmpfs on /dev/ type tmpfs devpts on /dev/pts type devpts
<artillerytx> joe-mac: do i need to just unmount it
<joe-mac> no those are in nvram
<joe-mac> i mean ram
<joe-mac> artillerytx: try lsof | grep sda, but i've got a lot going on so don't expect much respionsiveness from me for a bit
<artillerytx> okay well when i do lsof | grep sda it says lsof: not found
<artillerytx> hey guys my computer is telling me no boot device available
<artillerytx> after i ran the ubuntu repair disk
<TuxRacer-SV> sorry guys I will ask again a trouble I have with resolving names, if any can help me will be appreciated!
<TuxRacer-SV> I have a Hardy Heron Server and recently we had to migrate of ISP so, the public IP's of our Servers changed too, the Winbugs servers are ok resolving name from the primary and secondary DNS provided by the new ISP, but the Ubuntu server does not, in the Ubuntu Server I just can do ping to any external IP address, but if I try to ping "www.google.com" it does not work! :( actually I am using...
<TuxRacer-SV> ...in the Ubuntu Server the old DNS's but it does not will work for much time due the old ISP will close operation in our country, some suggestion about? (please)
<artillerytx> joe-mac: why is my computer telling me it can't find any bootable drives now?
<artillerytx> anyone have any experience with the repair ubuntu thing?
<guntbert> artillerytx: is it a virtual machine?
<joe-mac> artillerytx: i've repaired hundreds of boxes. if your drive was randomly booting RO, that means tehre were errors. nothing at all in the recovery broke your system if that's hwat you're getting at.
<artillerytx> its a real machine
<artillerytx> joe-mac: no... i wasn't sure
<joe-mac> artillerytx: this is a desktop or laptop?
<artillerytx> joe-mac: desktop
<artillerytx> its a server
<artillerytx> a rack server i mean
<joe-mac> you could open it up and check for loose cables, though it sounds like a problem on the disk itself
<joe-mac> or the controller possibly
<artillerytx> yeah i was gonna try a different hd slot
<uvirtbot> New bug: #443321 in drbd8 (universe) "drbd devices not automatically mounted via /etc/fstab even witn _netdev" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443321
<michazoet> ahasenack, solved my LDAP problem... it was in the /etc/ldap/slapd file: "sizelimit 0". turned it into "sizelimit 10000" and everything is working again
<Fenix|work> .j #ubuntu
<uvirtbot> New bug: #443418 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "apparmor preventing mysql from launching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443418
<Fenix|work> Greetings and salutations
<smoser> erichammond, soren is it an accepted fact that "location" : "region" is 1:1 ?
<erichammond> smoser: What do you mean by "location"?
<smoser> s3 uses that term
<erichammond> reference/URL?
<smoser> http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AWSEC2/latest/CommandLineReference/index.html?ApiReference-cmd-MigrateImage.html
<smoser> you sent mail a while back suggesting use of <bucket>-<region> as opposed to <bucket>-US or <bucket>-EU
<smoser> i think that there is not enough evidence to say that additional ec2 regions in the US would not be able to use manifests stored in a bucket in location US
<erichammond> smoser: Given that I don't remember where I got my assumptions and that the document you reference implies that location "US" might include multiple regions, I think we should do more research and try to get an answer from Amazon.
<erichammond> This is the sentence that worries me: "Amazon EC2 attempts to determine the region from the location of the Amazon S3 bucket"
<smoser> yeah, i just dont know if amazon is takign shortcuts on location <-> region the same way we did
<smoser> yeah, that is strange isn't it. right now thats easy
<smoser> EU -> eu-west-1
<smoser> US -> us-east-1
<erichammond> Agreed.  They invented locations before regions and may have made the same problem in the interface.
<erichammond> or it might be part of their plan.
<smoser> i'll ask in the forums
<smoser> but i think i'm going to go forward with the assumption that location:region is 1:N
<smoser> (that all us regions can read from location bucket "US")
<smoser> i think its better to be wrong that way because
<smoser> a.) we already are
<smoser> b.) so is everyone else
<smoser> if we're wrong and look different than everyone else it just looks silly
<erichammond> Gotta run.  Company's growing and we're looking at new properties for an office move.
<occy> is there anything like "fluke network analyzer" that's Open Source?
<joe-mac> no clue what that is
<qman__> I've got a Fluke multimeter, but I've never used one of their network analyzers
<occy> one of our IT guys wants to look into it for us and it's like $23k or something...  surely there should be some Open Source equivelant.
<qman__> I don't really know what functions it provides
<joe-mac> 23k?  jesus call up the company i work for and buyt he vulnerability assessment product if you're looking to spend that much dough
<occy> joe-mac: lol
<qman__> but if you're looking for an IDS, snort is one
<Fenix|work> Anyone have any recommendations on which syslog to use in setting up a syslog server?
<qman__> the default one gets the job done for me
<occy> I think (as we don't really have anyone with a clue *sigh*) they are hoping to buy something that surplants actual knowledge.  Doesn't make sense to me, but I know enough about things to think it's a bad idea.
<qman__> Fluke makes expensive, top-end hardware, so I'm guessing there is probably something cheaper that does the same thing
<qman__> but the question is, why do they want it, what functions is it providing they want, etc.
<Fenix|work> I have a Fluke Network Analyzer
<Fenix|work> and a Fluke Network Tester
<Fenix|work> awesome tools
<Fenix|work> making network maps is super easy
<occy> Fenix|work: I guess there are no comparable Open Source products?
<qman__> you can't really pick another product until you decide what functions you want
<qman__> no, there is no open source product that is identical to it, but there are plenty that probably do most of the functions
<occy> qman__: "If you like Pepsi, you _MAY_ want to try Coke"  is what I'm looking for.
<|rt|> any network analyzer that can tell you how much noise/interferance, and distance to any shorts is going to be expensive
<occy> qman__: example:  "Hey I like Photoshop, what could I use on Linux that is the same?" "Oh that's easy, just use The Gimp http://gimp.org/"
<qman__> it's not that simple
<qman__> fluke makes hardware too
<|rt|> yeah something like this http://cableorganizer.com/fluke-networks/fluke-cableiq.htm
<qman__> it's an area where there is no one equivalent open source software
<occy> figured... just wondering if someone, that used Fluke Network Analyser, might know of some sort of setup that could do the same type of thing is all.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #443125 in eucalyptus "Upgrade to r908 loses admin credentials" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443125
<qman__> but, there are plenty of other utilities that, when combined, get the same job done
<Fenix|work> both of my analyzers are hardware
<occy> qman__: such as snort, nmap etc...
<qman__> yes
<Fenix|work> with software to download onto the PC
<qman__> so, the key here, is what functions you care about
<|rt|> fluke makes some nice wireless analyzers too
<qman__> fluke makes great products, that's why they're so expensive
<occy> what was that tool Mark Spencer wrote a while back...
<occy> it mapped machines on a network
<Fenix|work> sounds like nmap
<occy> I think it used it.
<qman__> yeah
<qman__> you could easily build a script around nmap to draw something up
<|rt|> isn't he the guy who started asterisk?
<occy> he wrote Pidgin (aka: gaim)
<occy> and ahhh
<occy> cheops
<occy> http://cheops-ng.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<occy> lol
<occy> I remember using tha tin what 97?
<qman__> heh
<qman__> tools that get the job done and tools that impress the boss are often two very different things :)
<occy> Get the imlib-1.9.13-3 RPM from (i686 version) rpmfind.net and install using the --force option in rpm. then install the cheops-ng rpm (lol @ --force)
<qman__> haha
<aubre> Mark Spencer wrote a thing called cheops years ago
<occy> --force --nodeps --pleasefreakinwork
<occy> aubre: welcome to before :)
<aubre> me and Mark Spencer founded the East Alabama Linux User's Group together in 1999
<aubre> oh duh
<aubre> I fail at scrolling up
<occy> <-- OctobrX
<occy> aubre: ;)
<aubre> occy: lol
<occy> aubre: *sigh* I hated that nick after I found out all the leet kiddies had their names like that.
<aubre> occy: I bet
<occy> No wonder people thought I was 13
<aubre> occy: they still have meetings EALUG that is but I don't run it any more, Bruce Gray does
<occy> aubre: yeah... good times
<aubre> occy: I got burned out
<occy> I'm in GA, but 95-2000 was good times in computer world for me
<occy>  When the money flowed.
<aubre> occy: yeah, lots of fun, there was always that thought that it might not succeed (Linux and open source) but we kept on plugging
<occy> aubre: it's still not out of the woods yet.
<occy> aubre: I remember thinking the OS wars would be over by 2010
<aubre> occy: it's a lot further along that it used to be
<occy> I doubt we'll be much further along in 2020
<qman__> with windows 7's outrageous pricing, I think linux is looking pretty good
<occy> qman__: people are stupid sheep
<occy> qman__: they will do whatever they can and will
<qman__> yes, but people are also cheap
<qman__> so, who knows
<qman__> linux has definitely progressed from some techie's toy to a viable desktop system in the past few years
<occy> qman__: I work for a City Gov't and hope we can maybe in the next 5-10 years roll out Ubuntu on the machines.
<occy> only reason I'm staying here is to try and help spread OS to gov't
<aubre> aubre: took me a while but I got AU to do it
<qman__> best of luck with that
<occy> aubre: to do what? make the switch?
<qman__> wasting money is gov't specialty
<aubre> aubre: start letting me move things off Solaris to Linux
<occy> aubre: for me it was use Windows IIS vs. Something I know.  LAMP/Drupal
<occy> LAMP/Drupal won
<aubre> occy: nice
<occy> I tried for about a day and said to the IT Director... "Dude screw this I'm installing linux"
<qman__> IIS really is a disaster
<occy> I guess if you know it back and forward perhaps it could be OK.  but I don't know jack about it
<occy> don't care to learn it either
<blizzkid> lo all; I have a bit of a problem. in dhcpd.conf I have host che { hardware ethernet 00:22:fa:b4:83:5e; fixed-address che; } and in my dns setup I set che to be .101 But when I do a dhclient wlan0 on that laptop, it gets the addres 105. Am I missing something?
<qman__> AFAIK, you can't use DNS names in dhcpd.conf
<qman__> though I could be wrong
<blizzkid> qman__: at work we use that setup
<qman__> try using the whole domain name
<qman__> che.somedomain.com
<qman__> oh, did you restart dhcpd after changing the config?
<blizzkid> yes, I restarted both dhcpd and bind
<qman__> ok
<qman__> just making sure
<blizzkid> but I'll restart both again, brb
<blizzkid> nopes
<blizzkid> restarted both, still get 105
<blizzkid> not with full names though, but that shouldn't be necesary
<qman__> does the server resolve short names properly? like if you 'ping che'
<blizzkid> ah, I forgot about the resolv.conf on the server I guess
<blizzkid> hold on...
<blizzkid> ok, now when I ping che from the server it tries to ping che.home.lan
<qman__> and that points to 101, right
<blizzkid> if /script is 777 and /script/test.sh is 777 too, why do I getOct  5 23:13:26 mini kernel: [ 6289.832166] type=1503 audit(1254777206.371:48): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=118 name="/script/test.sh" pid=9552 profile="/usr/sbin/dhcpd3" ?
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: that's apparmor blocking the request
<blizzkid> mdeslaur: any easy fix?
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: easies is to name your custom script /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: else, you need to modify the /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient3 apparmor profile
<blizzkid> let me check that first option
<qman__> blizzkid, you can also put scripts in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/ and what have you
<qman__> it's quite convenient
<qman__> all scripts in that directory get run after a DHCP address is acquierd
<qman__> acquired*
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: qman__ is right also
<blizzkid> mdeslaur: renaming it to dhclient-script still fails, so I'll try qman__ 's suggestion
<mdeslaur> ok
<blizzkid> hmm, moved it, got no error, but the script doesn't seem to be executed
<blizzkid> qman__?
<blizzkid> mdeslaur?
<qman__> are you sure? the scripts definitely run
<qman__> try creating one that just sets a flag or something that you'll notice
<blizzkid> well, it's basically just an echo (as a test), but I don't see anything
<blizzkid> not even when I echo >> file
<qman__> odd
<blizzkid> oh, hold on... the script expects an argument
<blizzkid> since it's in dhclient-enter-hooks.d it doesn't have that argument
<blizzkid> hmmz, nopes, not even a simple echo "test" >> /script/loglease.txt
<blizzkid> and /script is 777 to test
<blizzkid> qman__: any other suggestions?
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: what permissions do you have on the script itself?
<blizzkid> wtf... even dhclient-script gets a permission denied, even though it's clearly stated in /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient3
<blizzkid> mdeslaur: on the dhclient-script 755
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: paste the permission denied please
<blizzkid> on the one in hooks 755 too
<blizzkid> Oct  5 23:43:25 mini kernel: [ 8088.727158] type=1503 audit(1254779005.266:55): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=118 name="/etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script" pid=11027 profile="/usr/sbin/dhcpd3"
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: oh! it's for the dhcpd3 _server_?
<blizzkid> yes
<mdeslaur> sorry about that, hold on, let me install it
<blizzkid> mdeslaur: np, I guess I should have specified ;)
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: I should have read the error message more carefully :P
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: there is no pre-set script in the default dhcpd apparmor profile
<mdeslaur> you need to modify /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.dhcpd3
<blizzkid> mdeslaur: I was about to find that :)
<mdeslaur> and add a line like:  /etc/dhcp3/yourscript Uxr,
<mdeslaur> once you've done that, do a /etc/init.d/apparmor restart
<blizzkid> ok mdeslaur that seems to have worked
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: cool
<blizzkid> now I need to find out how to start rsync from that script without waiting for rsync to finish
<blizzkid> (automatic backup at dhcp lease)
<blizzkid> any idea on that one mdeslaur?
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: what are you trying to do exactly?
<blizzkid> mdeslaur: when I get a dhcp lease I want the dhcp server (which is my backup server too) to rsync my /home
<blizzkid> but I know with execute() in dhcpd.conf it normally waits for the called script to end
<mdeslaur> oh, cool idea
<blizzkid> so the script "startbackup.sh" should start rsync, but not wait for rsync to finish
<mdeslaur> write a trigger to a file, and write a daemon to monitor the file
<blizzkid> writing a daemon.... nice idea, but I wouldn't know how :)
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: oh, just a shell script that looks to see if the file is there, if it is, do the rsync, if not, do a sleep(5) or something
<blizzkid> right
<blizzkid> that sounds like a good idea
<blizzkid> that way I can echo 1 to the file on commit
<blizzkid> and0 on release
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: maybe the nohup command can help you
<blizzkid> hmmz, that still waits for the command to finish
<mdeslaur> even with a & at the end?
<blizzkid> no, indeed
<blizzkid> let me test something here
<uvirtbot> New bug: #439364 in eucalyptus (main) "Internal error registering local walrus" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439364
<blizzkid> ok, one more issue
<blizzkid> mdeslaur: I can execute the script as user martijn, but not from dhcpd because I use martijn@host in the script
<blizzkid> I guess I need to set my script to always execute as user martijn
<mdeslaur> blizzkid: I don't remember off-hand if dhcpd runs as root, if so, you can just do a su - martijn before the rsync line in your script
<mdeslaur> su - martijn -c rsync
<qman__> blizzkid, ah, that was the problem, I thought you meant the client, not the server
<blizzkid> np qman__
<blizzkid> now I need to be able to find out how to get the rsync working when ran from dhcpd
<blizzkid> I thought chmod+s would do the trick, but that wasn't it
<blizzkid> qman__, mdeslaur is there a way to allow the user dhcpd to "su -l martijn" without a password even though user martijn has a password?
<qman__> blizzkid, by running as root
<qman__> it's complicated
<qman__> I had to do something similar for srcds, I ended up sudoing to root, then a sudo -c or something to run as the second user
<blizzkid> qman__: sudo as root from the script? won't that still ask for a password
<qman__> it will normally, but you can edit the sudoers file
<qman__> to allow that user to run that script as root with sudo
<blizzkid> qman__: also I added dhcpd ALL=(martijn)NOPASSWD: ALL
<qman__> without a password
<blizzkid> and then sudo -u martijn "nohup rsync -azuvb martijn@$2:/home/martijn /backup &" in the script
<blizzkid> but that still doesn't seem to work
<qman__> hmm
<qman__> that ought to work, assuming the syntax is correct
<blizzkid> aha... with the quotes: command not found
<qman__> it took me a good long while to get srcds running right, I ended up with two separate scripts
<blizzkid> without the quotes: Exit 12
<qman__> my suggestion is to put the rsync command into a script, and run the script there instead
<qman__> as silly as that might sound, it worked in my case
<blizzkid> gonna try that now
<blizzkid> qman__: I still don't see an rsync firing off
<blizzkid> when I run the script as root it works
<qman__> hm
<qman__> I think that's why I settled on sudoing to root first
<qman__> or maybe not, mine's not running from root
<qman__> here's the relevant bits from my sudoers file, which allowed me to run one script from a normal user as another user
<qman__> # Runas alias specification
<qman__> Runas_Alias     SRCDSRNAS = srcds
<qman__> ryan    ALL = (SRCDSRNAS) NOPASSWD: ALL
<qman__> where ryan is the user running the script, and srcds is the user the script runs as
<qman__> and then here's part of the command that's run
<qman__> sudo -u srcds ./srcds_run -console -game [etc]
<qman__> so it does work
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444097 in eucalyptus "If the volume id specified is incorrect euca-attach-volume displays a error but proceeds to send the attach request to the server" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444097
<blizzkid> qman__: I forgot to change $2 to $1 in the second script
<blizzkid> dhcpd ALL=(martijn)NOPASSWD: ALL did the trick
<blizzkid> and in the first script sudo -u martijn script2
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-06
<blizzkid> now I need to refine it so that it can only run those two scripts without password
<blizzkid> qman__: would that be dhcpd ALL=(martijn)NOPASSWD: /etc/dhcp3/script1, /etc/dhcp3/script2 ?
<blizzkid> yup, that did the trick
<blizzkid> well, qman__ and mdeslaur thanks for the help and patience, I'm going to bed now that it works
<qman__> glad you got it sorted
<blizzkid> qman__: I'll write a blogpost on it, maybe it should get documented somewhere :)
<blizzkid> well, ttyl
<Orfeous> hi again :)
<Orfeous> it worked to bootup on livecd and make a bootable usb disk for my usb stick :)
<Orfeous> must be something wrong on those guides that i was talking about
<Orfeous_> damn..
<twb> FYI (re discussion yesterday), Ubuntu's packaging of the server component of Zimbra (ZCS) has been shelved because the guy who was interested in it has left Canonical.
<pmatulis> twb: what was the guy's name?
<twb> It was a little confusing.
<twb> I wrote to Brian Thomason, and I got a reply back from that address.
<twb> So either someone else wrote the reply and Brian left, or Brian wrote the reply and someone else (unnamed) left.
<pmatulis> brian didn't leave
<twb> Righto.
<artillerytx_> hey im in the rescue mode and im trying to make a copy of a HD how do i go about mounting it and copying it
<twb> artillerytx_: first of all, do you want to copy only the files, or do you want to preserve the entire filesystem in a bit-for-bit copy?
<artillerytx_> twb: bit for bit sorry i was away for a min
<artillerytx_> what is the easiest way to get data off of a HD if its not showing up on the system or maybe some tricks or something
<artillerytx_> it keeps randomly showing up in the bios
<JanC> artillerytx_: your HDD is randomly showing up in the BIOS?
<JanC> first of all check if all hardware connectors are properly attached (unplug & replug the hardware, if you can)
<JanC> and if supported & still possible, see what SMART says about the disk
<artillerytx_> k
<JanC> (to me it sounds like hardware failure, if it's only a bad connector you're lucky, otherwise
<JanC> ...)
<artillerytx_> yeah i know
<artillerytx_> sucks
<JanC> you can try to boot using a rescue disk
<artillerytx_> yeah
<artillerytx_> but it doesn't see the HD
<artillerytx_> i was getting a read only file format warning and then I/O errors
<artillerytx_> i think the drive is going out
<artillerytx_> but i was hoping i could copy some files before it finally died
<JanC> maybe try until it works a bit ;-)
<JanC> I had that once with a 1 month old drive, fortunately it was part of a RAID 1  ;)
<artillerytx_> yeah i should of done a raid setup and im stupid for not doing it
<JanC> backups are even better of course
<artillerytx_> so there is nothing i can do about this
<artillerytx_> sucks
<artillerytx_> i guess i will let it sit and try tomorrow
<artillerytx> if my hard drive shows up in the bios for a little bit then disappears its dead ?
<milestone> hi all
<milestone> i am looking for mod-proxy-ajp inside of the jaunty repository
<milestone> but there seems to be none
<jmarsden> milestone: It's in apache2.2-common , isn't it?? :)
<milestone> let me chick
<milestone> check
<milestone> sorry
<milestone> did an apt-file search mod_proxy_ajp but could not find it
<jmarsden> /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so is in apache2.2-common on my system...
<milestone> jmarsden: you are right
<twb> What's the ajp part?
<milestone> sorry for the confusion
<milestone> yes the module
<milestone> is in the common package
<jmarsden> twb: apache JServ Protocol.  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy_ajp.html
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444105 in eucalyptus "euca-describe-volumes does not show the zone in which the volume resides" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444105
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444349 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.37-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444349
<Orfeous> hey!
<Orfeous> what is the big difference between B
<Orfeous> VPN bridging and VPN routing
<ssm> Orfeous: briding is layer 2, and routing is layer 3 traffic?
<_ruben> brige: subnet_a - vpn - subnet_a ... route: subnet_a - vpn - subnet_b .. which indeed, is a matter of layer2 versus layer3
<Orfeous> ah, thanks for the answer!
<Orfeous> i'm thinking of setting up a VPN tunnel between my server at home and my girls place.. but i dont know if its possible and how to do it. i have seen that some people have a VPN key generator internet bank-kind of thing :) for their clients to connect to their vpn servers
<_ruben> openvpn is a nice app to start playing with vpns
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444352 in eucalyptus (main) "DB deadlock on reboot prevents EMI from being started" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444352
<Orfeous> _ruben, ok.. any guides howto? :)
<atomic_1> +1 for OpenVPN, you can easily setup a openvpn infrastructure with a pre-shared key
<atomic_1> it's the fastest
<atomic_1> and the easyrsa scripts are also very easy to work with
<atomic_1> http://www.techimo.com/forum/linux-unix/176687-howto-openvpn-ubuntu-dapper.html
<atomic_1> that's one of the better guides
<Orfeous> ok, thank you..
<Orfeous> but in my wireless router there are many VPN stuff.. whats that?
<_ruben> could be ipsec based vpn stuff, dont know your router
<Orfeous> hmm..
<Orfeous> SysCp verkar ju treevligt :)
<Orfeous> ops
<atomic_1> Orfeous: i just read what you wrote, that's probably a VPN Passthrough feature that many routers have, its for IPSEC and L2TP
<Orfeous> atomic_1, ok.. is that something i must setup on my router at home?
<Orfeous> my server is behind that router
<Orfeous> and now i am behind my gf's router
<Orfeous> and i want to connect to my server or/and another computer on the same subnet
<atomic_1> if you use default settings with OpenVPN, all you need to do on both routers is port forward tcp 1194 to the machines that use OpenVPN
<atomic_1> so, setup OpenVPN as a server at your site
<atomic_1> and just make your gf's site a client
<atomic_1> that link i provided has all the info you need
<qwe_> hi. I want a computer on my network also to have the internet. I've setup the IP masquerading with ufw as stated here https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html , but it doesn't work. Any guidence please?
<Orfeous> atomic_1, i think it feels more secure to let me generate a password everytime i want to connect to the VPN
<Orfeous> like the hardware keygenerator blabla.. :)
<Orfeous> looks like a small calculator
<Orfeous> atomic_1, i have the Dlink DIR-615 router at my GF and in the webadmin interface there are under Advanced-tab a portforwarding and application rules tabs.. and under application rules there are ipsec and PPTP as selectable rules :)
<Orfeous> and they uses port 1723 for PPFT
<Orfeous> ipsec uses port 500
<atomic_1> as i said, you dont need those if you are using OpenVPN
<atomic_1> as far as passwords go, you cannot possibly say that they are more secure than a digital certificate ;)
<atomic_1> besides, you can assign a password to the cert
<atomic_1> when you generate it
<Orfeous> ah, ok :)
 * soren lucnhes
<rags> I have a problem with sudo..It used to take a long time to execute commands with sudo..so after some deugging I found tht it was taking time at logging the events to syslog....
<rags> Then I added  "loghost" to the hosts file, and the problem vanished!.
<rags> so is the loghost entry needed, or wht is the original problem? any ideas...
<_ruben> rags: seems syslog is trying to log to a remote host called loghost
<rags> oh...I did enable remote logging...with the -r option but that is to receive syslogs messages from port 514 right....?
<_ruben> -r is to enable inbound connections, yes
<rags> also, other systems are logging with no problem....
<_ruben> does 'grep loghost /etc/syslog.conf' yield anything?
<_ruben> or 'sudo grep loghost /etc/sudoers'
<rags> nothing...doesnt' return anything..I'm positive it's logging to files..and not to log host...
<_ruben> if neither sudo and syslog dont refer to loghost, i wouldnt know what would be looking for that name
<rags> also, I think it's some how related to the dns server as well...cause when the problem occurs, bind hangs as well...
<rags> It works after some time...it's workig now....strange...
<rpinto> hi everybody
<rpinto> i have a problem after installing smokeping on my ubuntu server 8.04
<pmatulis> !info smokeping hardy
<rpinto> the smokeping.cgi for local host is not displayed
<ubottu> smokeping (source: smokeping): latency logging and graphing system. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.0-1 (hardy), package size 652 kB, installed size 2504 kB
<rpinto> ??
<rpinto> i didnt get u guys
<rpinto> it was workin fine for one day
<rpinto> but it stopped working nw
<pmatulis> rpinto: check web server logs
<rpinto> how do i do tat?
<pmatulis> rpinto: you need to google some of this basic stuff yourself
<rpinto> ok
<rpinto> thanks pmatulis
<rpinto> smokeping debug doesnt show any errors
<rpinto> Oct  6 17:27:51 server smokeping[12411]: Not entering multiprocess mode for just a single probe.
<rpinto> Oct  6 17:27:51 server smokeping12412]: FPing: probing 1 targets with step 300 s and offset 182 s.
<rpinto> tat appears in the smokeping.log file when i start the service
<rpinto> is the step interval too large?
<rpinto> must i lower it?
<Pici> No, 300s is normal.
<rpinto> ok
<Pici> Or, rather, the default.
<rpinto> so any idea why my network latency graphs arnt displayed on the browser?
<Pici> I remember having to do something, let me check my configs.
<rpinto> ok please.. thanks
<Pici> rpinto: I had to add the following to one of my apache site configs to get the graphs to display: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286931/
<rpinto> Pici, where do i do that?
<Pici> rpinto: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<rpinto> i must create a file there with the content rite?
<rpinto> can i paste tat section in the 000-default file?
<BenignoC> Hello there
<Pici> rpinto: You'll probably need to paste it inside the host section that you might have in there.
<rpinto> i just have on file 000-default in there
<Pici> rpinto: Okay, but do you have anything defined within that file/
<rpinto> yes Pici, there is some stuff defined
<rpinto> dont know wat it is though
<rpinto> some virtualHost stuff
<rpinto> localhost
<Pici> rpinto: Put it inside the virtalhost section
<rpinto> ok
<BenignoC> Hello, I hope I am not off topic: I am running alestic image ami-7a86ae0e, however, it doesn't seem to find any of the ec2 commands, do I need to install them as described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2APITools#fndef-f90bdfb72295593c373fd151aa512b6a870e2761-0 ? (they are suppossedly there from what I read in the docs...
<erichammond> BenignoC: The EC2 AMI command line tools are installed on all AMIs published on http://alestic.com
<rpinto> Pici, i added it, still not working for me
<erichammond> What command are you trying to run?
<Pici> rpinto: You'll need to restart apache before the changes will go into effect.
<rpinto> ohk
<BenignoC> ec2-create-snapshot
<erichammond> BenignoC: The ec2-create-snapshot command is part of the EC2 API command line tools (not the AMI command line tools).
<erichammond> Those are not installed by default.
<rpinto> Pici, still not working
<BenignoC> erichammond: ah, sorry, Its my first day with EC2.
<erichammond> BenignoC: Welcome to EC2.  I think everybody runs into that confusing trap.  You have a few more ahead of you :)
<rpinto> Pici, when i tried reloading smokeping, an error occurs
<rpinto>  * Reloading latency logger daemon configuration...                             ERROR: Can not read pid from /var/run/smokeping/smokeping.pid: No such file or directory
<BenignoC> erichammond: I am not particularly knowledgeable about any particular distro (actually quite the contrary, more into programing than systems administration) so, any particular ami that you would advise for a newbie? I was trying 8.04 Hardy for Europe by alestic but dont know if there are better options for me.
<erichammond> BenignoC: I'm slightly biased since I built and use that particular image in production (in the US).  I think it's a good one :)
<erichammond> BenignoC: If you're willing to test out some Beta software (not for production use), I would also recommend trying the Karmic Beta AMI published by Canonical.  I list it a bit lower down on http://alestic.com
<BenignoC> erichammond: Heh, I should have guessed by the name, I was asking more based on "newbieness" of the user rather than on the quality of the Ami. Anyways, any good guide you would recommend for setting up a LAMP server starting from your Hardy ami?. I was going down your Article on setting up My_SQL with EBS and XFS when I bumped into those ec2 commands...
<erichammond> BenignoC: Ah, for that tutorial ( http://ec2ebs-mysql.notlong.com ) you are expected to run the ec2-create-snapshot command on your local system which should have the EC2 API tools installed.
<erichammond> Once you've figured out how to use EBS volumes, the rest of the LAMP setup would be like any normal Ubuntu system.
<erichammond> You would make sure that all of your database, logs, and other important files are stored on the EBS volume.
<erichammond> It is also a good goal to be able to start up a new replacement instance quickly, so document the exact steps you take to configure the system and/or create a script which can automate the steps.
<BenignoC> Other than the sql databases, is it a good idea to also put in there all the actual code of the web application into the EBS ?
<erichammond> Sure, whatever you don't want to lose when the system dies unexpectedly.
<erichammond> You can use the same "mount bind" approach as described in the tutorial for the MySQL database.
<BenignoC> yes, its quite nice and clear. Thanks a lot for all your help and tutorials. I'd better continue working on reading doc to see if I can manage on my own now.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444504 in eucalyptus (main) "Autoregistration through upstart, while working, uses strange ways" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444504
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<AzizLight> if I want to add a ServerName to my server, where and how do I need to do it? I think it might be in http.conf but I don't know the syntax
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444531 in kvm (universe) "Guest kernel can't read TSC frequency from the hypervisor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444531
<Tohuw2> !backup | Tohuw
<ubottu> Tohuw: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Tohuw2> !sbackup > Tohuw
<Tohuw> !sbackup > Tohuw
<ubottu> Tohuw, please see my private message
<Tohuw> !sbackup > Tohuw
<ubottu> Tohuw, please see my private message
<uvirtbot> New bug: #443325 in eucalyptus "/services/Heartbeat fails on exception" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443325
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444560 in eucalyptus (main) "eucalyptus-cc upstart job post-start script always fails" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444560
<_ruben> hmm .. too bad dovecot's still at 1.1.x for karmic, might roll my own 1.2.x packages
<jcastro> Daviey: ping
<soren> _ruben: What's new and shiny in 1.2.x?
<_ruben> its sieve part
<_ruben> but then again, sieve would be new thing for us anyways .. wondering what'd be more troublesome: rolling 1.2 packages, or the upgrade from 1.1 to 1.2 at a later time
<_ruben> upgrade notes seem fairly painless
<rrittenhouse> The new "Install to iSCSI" feature in Karmic - is that only available on the Server cd?
<BenignoC> Installed tasksel install lamp-server, and phpmyadmin. My security groups include now HTTP: tcp from 80 to 80 source IP or group: 0.0.0.0/0.  And I keep getting timeouts on accessing the public dns. is the security group correct? else where should I look for the error?.
<AzizLight> if I want to add a ServerName to my server, where and how do I need to do it? I think it might be in http.conf but I don't know the syntax, can someone help me please?
<zoopster> AzizLight: single server? using the default site?
<AzizLight> zoopster: it's a developement server, I want to assign a dyndns to it
<zoopster> AzizLight: to add a servername directive to apache...the syntax is simply ServerName www.server.com
<AzizLight> zoopster: and I just have to add that to httpd.conf?
<zoopster> AzizLight: by default ubuntu sets up virtualhosts...so I'd put it in the default site /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<AzizLight> zoopster: I see...where in the file should I add the ServerName line? :S
<zoopster> AzizLight: inside the VirtualHost directive anywhere...I usually put it at the top, but it doesn't matter
<AzizLight> zoopster: great, it worked, thanks a lot :)
<zoopster> AzizLight: sure
<BenignoC> I have an apache2 server running, where should I look at if I am getting time outs on the public DNS?. I have set an http tcp 80 to 80 for all ips 0.0.0.0/0 on its security groups.. any test or checks I can do to pinpoint where I am getting the problem ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444598 in vm-builder (universe) "rename uec kernel/ramdisk for automated downloading or easier doc" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444598
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444605 in vm-builder (universe) "make sure source is obtainable for uec kernel images" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444605
<uvirtbot> New bug: #440762 in vm-builder (universe) "ec2-images have ubuntu.canonical.com in /etc/hosts (dup-of: 440757)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440762
<smoser> erichammond, so you think /etc/hosts shouldn't have any 127.0.1.1 (bug 407861)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 407861 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ec2-init: ec2-set-hostname should be eliminated, trust DHCP" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407861
<smoser> erichammond, so you think /etc/hosts shouldn't have any 127.0.1.1 (bug 407861)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 407861 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ec2-init: ec2-set-hostname should be eliminated, trust DHCP" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407861
<smoser> and please re-read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEC/Images/NamingConvention . i think that both images and kernel/ramdisk are reasonably finished
<jcastro> Daviey: please post some results on the EC2 wiki page.
<jcastro> Daviey: or I will hunt you down with crumpets
<Daviey> jcastro: on it!
<jcastro> <3
<smoser> soren, what things are you aware of that use ec2-version-query right now?
<soren> smoser: The bundling script.
<smoser> i'd like to make sure that i updated anything correctly
<soren> smoser: That's about it.
<smoser> is that it?
<smoser> ok.
<soren> smoser: a) The specific format was never blessed and b) it was never moved to an official location, so it was never really announced. If someone saw the spec and started using it, I doubt they'll be surprised if it stops working. I'm reasonably sure the spec even says that the location is temporary.
<smoser> yeah, i doubt anyone would expect ~soren to be official
<soren> smoser: Well, "soren" does have a bit of a ring to it :), but I'm sure we'll be fine.
<smoser> can someone please accept my nominations for karmic of bug 440757, bug 444605, bug 444598
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 440757 in vm-builder "ec2-images have ubuntu.canonical.com in /etc/hosts" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440757
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 444605 in vm-builder "make sure source is obtainable for uec kernel images" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444605
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 444598 in vm-builder "rename uec kernel/ramdisk for automated downloading or easier doc" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444598
<smoser> zul, soren, kirkland, ttx ^^
<uvirtbot> New bug: #440757 in vm-builder (universe) "ec2-images have ubuntu.canonical.com in /etc/hosts" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440757
<ttx> smoser: I'm on it
<ttx> smoser: done
<ttx> (if Lp doesn't timeout)
<ruben23> hi
<BenignoC> I have uploaded a bundle, and now want to register it. I run ec2-register $bucket/$prefix.manifest.xml and get the following error: [Deprecated] Xalan: org.apache.xml.res.XMLErrorResources_en_US
<BenignoC> Client.InvalidManifest: HTTP 301 (Moved Permanently) response for URL http://s3.amazonaws.com:80/ad-amis/ubuntu.manifest.xml: check your manifest path is correct and in the correct region.
<BenignoC> Can anyone help me?
<smoser> BenignoC, is was going to suggest the region
<BenignoC> how do I set it up on the command or config ?
<smoser> with s3cmd i've looked at the 'info' (s3cmd info) for the bucket and make sure the LOCATION is correct
<smoser> but it looks like maybe you didn't give bucket correctly ? that url in the redirect seems strange
<smoser> or at least short
<smoser> oh, you're bucket is "ad-amis" ?
<smoser> kirkland, or other, how much space does an archive mirror take ?
<smoser> other thing, (guessing based on 'deprecated') what is your ec2-api-tools version
<BenignoC> smoser: I have just started using SC2 and S3 today, I am not sure to what info you refer
<_ruben> hardy+intrepid+jaunty i386+amd64 using debmirror: 164GB
<smoser> in the uri above, it contains the string 'ad-amis'
<smoser> _ruben, thanks. very helpful.
<_ruben> smoser: tho im (also) kinda interested what a "full" mirror would take, now i lack the debian-installer stuff for instance
<smoser> BenignoC, it also includes "ubuntu.manifest.xml" which i'm guessing is your $prefix.
<_ruben> shouldnt take all that much more i'd say
<BenignoC> hmmm I dont recall the version but I downloaded just today from amazon, trying to find it now.
<smoser> shoot. _ruben : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror/1
<BenignoC> prefix was just ubuntu for me.
<BenignoC> smoser: 1.3-42584
<_ruben> smoser: nice :)
<smoser> _ruben, 'A "full archives" mirror is around 210GB'
<ivoks> :(
<ivoks> i missed it again
<_ruben> 210 + 40 .. that's doable
<smoser> BenignoC, then i suggest that you must be missing 'bucket' ? verify you have that.
<_ruben> wonder if i can use my debmirror-created local mirror as a base for a full rsync .. ought not to be a problem i'd say
<BenignoC> I am checking my bucket using the firefox utility, and I see all the contents within ad-amis
<smoser> but your syntax is correct. i've just registered earlier today with: ec2-register smoser-test-us/foof.manifest.xml
<smoser> BenignoC, you bundled and uploaded (ec2-bundle-image and ec2-upload-image) ?
<BenignoC> smoser: I followed instructions as in http://alestic.com/mt/mt-search.cgi?search=bundle&IncludeBlogs=1&limit=20
<RoyK> virtualbox isn't listed under 'optimised for' with JeOS - should it work well anyway+
<smoser> BenignoC, i'm sorry, i'm out of ideas. ec2 api tools are not very friendly when they dont work.
<BenignoC> smoser: I have the bundle uploaded on S3, now, If I dont have it registered as an AMI, can I safelly terminate my current machine ? I mean can I recover the work without it registered?.
<smoser> well, yeah, assuming its uploaded correctly.
<BenignoC> heh, feels kind of risky
<BenignoC> smoser: ec2-register ad-amis/ubuntu.manifest.xml -U https://eu-west-1.ec2.amazonaws.com  has worked
<BenignoC> thanks to all. ciao.
<bventura> .
<erichammond> smoser: /etc/hosts works for me without any 127.0.1.1 and I'm not aware of any negative impact when DHCP is setting the host name.  I don't know the correct Ubuntu way to manage this, but I'm pretty sure that having the incorrect hostname in /etc/hosts is bad.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #394353 in libvirt (main) "Libvirt allows definition of several domains with the same UUID" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394353
<uvirtbot> New bug: #307328 in dnsmasq (universe) "dnsmasq should ONLY bind the virtual interface, not hog the whole system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307328
<kirkland> smoser: i use a 400GB hard drive for my mirror
<uvirtbot> New bug: #337936 in libvirt "Please backport 6.01, and/or 6.1 to intrepid." [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337936
<pmatulis> kirkland: what is the status of kvm updates (-84) these days?
<kirkland> pmatulis: what do you mean?
<kirkland> pmatulis: kvm-84 has been backported to hardy/intrepid and is in jaunty
<kirkland> pmatulis: i don't plan on ever updating kvm-62 in hardy or kvm-72 in intrepid
<kirkland> pmatulis: it has to be a kitten-killer to change kvm-84 at this point
<kirkland> pmatulis: i know of one potential kitten killer right now
<kirkland> pmatulis: involving qcow2 corruption
<kirkland> pmatulis: i'll probably take a look at that after karmic goes RC
<pmatulis> kirkland: k, thought i looked in hardy backports the other day and couldn't find -84
<kirkland> pmatulis: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm
<kirkland> The Hardy Heron  (supported)
<kirkland> Set upstream link
<kirkland> Show details 1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu12.3~hardy1 	backports (main) 	five weeks ago
<uvirtbot> New bug: #239263 in libvirt (main) "virDomainBlockStats not supported by the hypervisor" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239263
<uvirtbot> New bug: #291570 in libvirt (main) "segmentation fault installing python-libvirt" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291570
<pmatulis> kirkland: i was looking here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-backports
<kirkland> pmatulis: hmm, okay
<pmatulis> kirkland: still can't find it there but, yeah, not sure how i missed the LP page
<mathiaz> zul: when triaging bugs, could you make sure that the importance is set?
<zul> mathiaz: sure
<uvirtbot> New bug: #372001 in libvirt (main) "default network autostart symlink recreated" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372001
<uvirtbot> New bug: #350936 in libvirt (universe) "kvm stop rc" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350936
<uvirtbot> New bug: #385439 in libvirt (main) "No port-forwarding to guest is possible" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385439
<uvirtbot> New bug: #345485 in libvirt (main) "libvirt does not remove interfaces on stop" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345485
<uvirtbot> New bug: #260801 in virt-manager (main) "virt manager freezes mouse when started with usb mouse plugged" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260801
<uvirtbot> New bug: #349270 in libvirt (main) "inconsistency in drive allocation" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349270
<uvirtbot> New bug: #354486 in libvirt (main) "package libvirt-bin 0.6.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354486
<uvirtbot> New bug: #358995 in libvirt (main) "Update crashed (dup-of: 426045)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358995
<uvirtbot> New bug: #390281 in libvirt (universe) "virsh undefine might undefine the wrong vm" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390281
<uvirtbot> New bug: #252916 in libvirt (main) "Qemu call broken when domain type is "kvm"" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252916
<uvirtbot> New bug: #363778 in libvirt (main) "package libvirt-bin 0.6.1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363778
<uvirtbot> New bug: #239354 in virt-manager (main) "Unable to complete install '<class 'libvirt.libvirtError'> virDomainCreateLinux() failed Failure while reading monitor startup output: Input/output error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239354
<uvirtbot> New bug: #238692 in virt-manager "Virtual Machine CD-ROM disappears on its own - kvm virt-manager " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238692
<zul> dont worry libvirt is done now
<uvirtbot> New bug: #242953 in libvirt (main) "libvirtd is broken with diskless domains" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242953
<uvirtbot> New bug: #275947 in libvirt (main) "libvirtd (64-bit) xenDaemonNodeGetInfo bug (SIGFPE)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275947
<uvirtbot> New bug: #334274 in libvirt (universe) "the sco unix guest can't boot  with hd" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334274
<uvirtbot> New bug: #366455 in libvirt (main) "qemu+tls server certificate validation failure (The certificate is not trusted)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366455
<Mc-kay> just one quick question, and I have been stuck on this for months, getting a mail server to respond to incoming mail from the net, ubuntu's own default server only seems to keep things local?
<CodeDrunk> Mc-kay, What mail server are you using? Postfix, Exim, or something else?
<Mc-kay> I tried postfix, had issues, tried exim, this didnt wanna install, there are others
<bventura> Mc-Kay did you port forward on your router or firewall to allow incoming connections to your mail server?
<Mc-kay> getting one of the Linux format Mags, that read a page on installing a mainserver on ubuntu, I soon replied that, this page was out of date and didnt working on 8.10 or 9.04
<uvirtbot> New bug: #391980 in vm-builder (universe) "JeOS does not have name resolution in place when boot.sh is executed." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391980
<Crypia> Mc-kay: dpkg-reconfigure postfix, to setup postfix
<CodeDrunk> Usually postfix is very quick to get working in default form, are you sure mail is getting to the server as bventura mentioned?
<Mc-kay> bventura, yep, i run alot of servers on here, including forums, where ive had to remove email registeration
<Mc-kay> lets try that
<bventura> Mc-Kay i'm not sure if you've seen this but this guide here is rock solid, works for me every time:
<bventura> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<bventura> just one typo on this page:https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/postfix.html#postfix-installation
<Crypia> Mc-kay: but like bventura said, make sure your firewall is set AND most ISP's dont' allow unauthenticated outgoing email so you might need to use their smtp server, or a service like DYNDNS mail hop
<dasunsrule321> I got a question about active directory and 9.04 integration
<bventura> 192.168.0/24 should be 192.168.0.0/24
<bventura> very good point from Crypia, might be your ISP blocking you do you have static IP?
<Mc-kay> my ip is static, and ive dmz to this box for now
<Mc-kay> i think the problem all alone has been me, setting things up poorly
<bventura> can you telnet to the outside address?
<bventura> hehee
<bventura> try that guide above
<Mc-kay> yeah i can
<Crypia> when I first got U-Verse, it was blocked, but after one call requesting it to be unblocked it was opened for me
<bventura> same here i'm also on ATT, you must ask to unblock
<CodeDrunk> I never think of that being on Charter, nothing is blocked.
<bventura> are the DNS records all squared aaway?  I did this once and everything worked fine local, but if I tried to send to or from hotmail it didn't work because I had dns problem
<dasunsrule321> I have a workstation running Jaunty, I have it integrated into AD correctly, using Likewise open, I have added a AD goup (ad.user.admin.group) and have added it to the sudoers file. I can successfully use all the sudo functionality with the group and users listed within the group. I am having an issue with Gnome working correctly however, I cannot access several functions, as it thinks that I am not an admin on the local box. How
<Mc-kay> dns records all point here.. and this local address from the router.
<Mc-kay> looking at the ubuntu web page you sent me
<Crypia> bventura: might have been a dns issue with your domain not resolving a dns lookup on the receiving end, are you sending from a registered domain name that resolves back to that IP in DNS?
<CodeDrunk> dasunsrule321, Are you logging into X with your netbios domain? eg. DOMAIN\username or DOMAIN\\username?
<dasunsrule321> Yes
<bventura> Crypia I wasn't but once I fixed it it all just worked
<bventura> mc-kay, yes that guide is really good i've run thru it 10 times or so and it works really well
<bventura> just that one typo I mentioned watch out for it
<dasunsrule321> CodeDrunk: Again, I have full root privileges, just not within Gnome
<Mc-kay> bventura, thankyou mate, im only doing this now because I have spammers on the forums I run..
<bventura> oh man I hate those forum spam
<dasunsrule321> If I try to access things such as users and groups, etc, it tells me I do not have enough privileges
<bventura> i get a lot of those too
<Mc-kay> i get about 5-9 bots a day sign up, and post crap
<dasunsrule321> Mc-kay, what forum do you use?
<Mc-kay> no email reg set, because of the mail server issue.
<Mc-kay> SMF
<dasunsrule321> Ok
<bventura> i'm not sure I understand how will haveing a your own mail server fight the bots
<dasunsrule321> I run Punbb
<CodeDrunk> When you said you have added the AD group, is this just for the sudoers file or in /etc/group for adm and admin groups?
<dasunsrule321> In sudoerss
<dasunsrule321> What is the syntax to add the domain user to the group file?
<Mc-kay> bventura, it would force them to wait for an email, before they allowed on the board, not just sign up and free riot
<dasunsrule321> This doesn't seem to be well documented
<bventura> i see
<CodeDrunk> No it's not, I had a similar issue that this fixed. Let me see if I can SSH to that server and see what I did.
<dasunsrule321> Ok
<Mc-kay> i have about 10 domains, this is only a nightmare with ubuntu
<dasunsrule321> That would be awesome!
<dasunsrule321> thank you
<Mc-kay> you cant give them there own group
<CodeDrunk> dasunsrule321, Problem is it will not accept an AD group in the group file, only users. You can add yourself to admin:x:0: using DOMAIN\username and see if that fixes it.
<dasunsrule321> I tried that
<bventura> well good luck mc-kay i'm off to lunch BB in 20
<dasunsrule321> nada
<Mc-kay> bventura, you have been more then helpful. :)
<dasunsrule321> I tried " " ' ' too
<dasunsrule321> nothing
<dasunsrule321> let me ask you this
<CodeDrunk> dasunsrule321, I'm sorry, my mistake. It's AD alias not domain. eg. Domain Admins\username
<dasunsrule321> do you need to add the user to adm and admin
<dasunsrule321> ok, so group\user
<dasunsrule321> i was doing domain\user
<CodeDrunk> It's complicated, depending on how AD is setup it could be group\user or just the AD username alone.
<dasunsrule321> hmmm
<Crypia> I have to do a "sudo xhost +" every time I connect with ssh and want to run an X app, is there a global setting where I can disable access control?
<CodeDrunk> If there isn't an alias it would be DOMAIN\\username
<dasunsrule321> Right
<dasunsrule321> BRB, let me restart X and see what happens
<dasunsrule321> Do I need to be in the adm and admin group?
<soren> mathiaz: I've never really had a chance to play much with Kerberos. Does it authenticate using pam and then grants the user a ticket, or does it have its own internal authentication mechanism?
<CodeDrunk> Yes, and be sure to restart/reload likewise too
<dasunsrule321> Ok
<dasunsrule321> brb
<mathiaz> soren: there is a pam_krb5 module
<soren> I thought that was the other way around.
<mathiaz> soren: which will get a TGT for the user
<soren> ..i.e. have stuff that uses PAM authenticate against krb.
<soren> Ah, I see.
<dasunsrule321> what is the likewise service?
<dasunsrule321> dcerpcd right?
<soren> mathiaz: so if that module is reached in the pam stack, it assumes authentication was succesful and grants the ticket?
<dasunsrule321> yep
<mathiaz> soren: oh no. It still uses the supplied password to authenticate the user
<mathiaz> soren: basically the Ticket issued by the KDC is encrypted with a passphrase derived from the user password
<mathiaz> soren: so the user's password is still needed to get the TGT functional
<soren> mathiaz: So if I had a hardware token one-time-password based authentication setup, I can't use that with kerberos?
<dasunsrule32> CodeDrunk: no dice
<tarvid_> 100BaseT to Ciena 3920 - large packets are getting blocked.
<mathiaz> soren: you could - I think you'd have use the PKINIT extension
<tarvid_> Largest successful transter about 1450
<dasunsrule32> I can access Add/Remove... now
<mathiaz> soren: which is a pre-auth mechanism
<CodeDrunk> dasunsrule32, Hmm strange
<dasunsrule32> Still cannot access users and groups
<tarvid_> is there a chance the 3920 is sending jumbo packets my ethernet interface can't handle?
<dasunsrule32> tho it seems I can access the other areas
<soren> mathiaz: Hm.. Ok.
<soren> mathiaz: I get the feeling this is very much not straight forward.
<mathiaz> soren: yop - it's not an OOTB setup
<mathiaz> soren: I'm not sure that krb5 1.7 completly supports it.
<CodeDrunk> dasunsrule32: I belive thats the right track but User & Groups must require some other form of credentials instead of the basic group layout.
<dasunsrule32> I assume so
<dasunsrule32> I suppose it doesn't matter that much
<dasunsrule32> Since all users are going to be added via the domain
<CodeDrunk> Can you access the Network Config/Administration?
<dasunsrule32> Yes
<dasunsrule32> Everything
<dasunsrule32> Printers
<dasunsrule32> etc
<dasunsrule32> Just not users and groups
<tarvid_> any trick to supporting jumbo frames?
<dasunsrule32> CodeDrunk: Must I be part of the lpadmin group to print?
<CodeDrunk> dasunsrule32, Yes, and plugdev to use USB devices.
<dasunsrule32> Ok
<kirkland> zul: yo
<kirkland> zul: thanks for triaging libvirt
<kirkland> zul: i added some priorities to the ones that were still undecided
<dasunsrule32> CodeDrunk: BRB
<uvirtbot> New bug: #296530 in libvirt (main) "virsh --quiet not quiet about "Connecting to uri:"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296530
<uvirtbot> New bug: #231328 in libvirt (main) "provide support for non-us keyboard in vnc server" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231328
<dasunsrule32> CodeDrunk: Looks like I can add just the domain group to the group file
<dasunsrule32> I will see in a sec
<dasunsrule32> I just added my goup
<dasunsrule32> group
<CodeDrunk> dasunsrule32, It would be excellent if you can get that to work, I never could for some reason. I could only use domain user accounts, no groups.
<dasunsrule32> maybe not
<dasunsrule32> hmm
<dasunsrule32> I can access the print queue this time
<dasunsrule32> but it is haning
<dasunsrule32> hanging in the processing mode
<uvirtbot> New bug: #443015 in libvirt (main) "package libvirt-bin 0.6.1-0ubuntu5.1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur?ck" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443015
<uvirtbot> New bug: #338283 in virt-manager (main) "virt-manager can't open Linux VM's under Xen" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338283
<uvirtbot> New bug: #350751 in libvirt (universe) "kvm images created under 8.10 fail to load" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350751
<uvirtbot> New bug: #355907 in libvirt (main) "Reinstall error on libvirt -- group already exists" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355907
<zul> mathiaz: why isnt virt-manager subscribe to ubuntu-server and libvirt is?
<mathiaz> zul: omission?
<zul> could be
<mathiaz> zul: may be ubuntu-virt is a bug contact
<zul> ubuntu-virt is
<zul> mathiaz: im going to go through the seeds tomorrow to check if we are missing anything
<Mc-kay> ummm  bugger
<Mc-kay> the boxname needs to be changed.
<Mc-kay> LOL
<Mc-kay> root@kv-laptop:/home#
<Mc-kay> i need to find out how to change that
<jpds> !hostname | Mc-kay
<ubottu> Mc-kay: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Mc-kay> thankyou
<genii> Hm. "root@wherever"
<Mc-kay> sorted
<Mc-kay> i did something sopid mind you, I did chmod -R 777 *
<dasunsrule32> CodeDrunk: I cannot even print
<Mc-kay> but its where i did it, i forget i was in the root system
<dasunsrule32> Were you able to get this to work?
<Mc-kay> so etc/ and so on got changed
<Mc-kay> im pondering how to set the permissions back, LMAO
<Mc-kay> not happy the whole filesystem is writable
<bventura> ouch mc-kay you chmodded your whole /etc ?
<Mc-kay> and more, i was doing something in my /home/ folder. but i forget I was just in /
<bventura> i dont think you can undo that you may have to reinstall
<Mc-kay> that would be very painful
<Mc-kay> ive had the box running for 6 months without shutdown
<bventura> do you have backup?
<Mc-kay> yeah i do, all i need to do is backup the sql stuff and reinstall, i have a custom copy done with remastersys
<bventura> cool
<Mc-kay> thinking of running a best linux desktop competition
<Mc-kay> http://img97.imageshack.us/i/screenshoth.png/
<Mc-kay> however, i better reinstall my other box now ive buggered it up
<guntbert> <Mc-kay> but its where i did it, i forget i was in the root system - thats why we advocate against doing ordinary work as root :-)
<Mc-kay> LOL, i know
<Mc-kay> i dont make stupid mistakes normally, what i was installing needed to be in root, i walked off the do something else, come back and carried on..
<guntbert> Mc-kay: I didn't want to laugh about you - I know the feeling too well - but a little reminder serves us all :-)
<bventura> so hows that mail server coming along mc-kay any progress?
<Mc-kay> yeah, i think so
<bventura> nice
<Mc-kay> how to do it again, mind you after the little chmod disaster
<bventura> hehee
<Mc-kay> ill do it tomorrow
<Mc-kay> too tired
<bventura> its always good to practice
<Mc-kay> not when you run a server with 33 sites on, you tend to not want to reboot or redo
<Mc-kay> but its cool, its need to be the 9.04, not 8.04
<bventura> yeah
<Mc-kay> trying to get one of my forums to send reg via email
<kirkland> smoser: ping
<kirkland> smoser: we're testing the karmic uec images
<kirkland> smoser: we can get the eucalyptus-provided images running
<kirkland> smoser: but not our uec images yet
<kirkland> smoser: can i get some help?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #391077 in logwatch (universe) "Filter out dovecot "Logged out" messages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391077
<uvirtbot> New bug: #443252 in logwatch (universe) "[FFe] new upstream version closes several bugs, includes more bug fixes" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443252
<dasunsrule32> When I run kinit user, it does not return any value
<dasunsrule32> am I having an authentication issue with kerb5?
<dasunsrule32> I am sorry, I ran klist
<dasunsrule32> and I do have the ticket cached
<pietrubens> hello
<pietrubens> problem: finished a dual-boot vista/ubuntu8.10, in vista wireless ok, in ubuntu nothing, somebody recomended in terminal lspci, a bunch of info appeared,i have no clue, and still not working. hardware: laptop, HP pavilion
<pietrubens> here's the catch: i am an absolute ubuntu newby, could use some step-by step info, not some reference to some how-to guides (where i have been looking a lot, but still do not understand)
<jpds> pietrubens: This channel is for server support, you might want to try #ubuntu for laptops.
<pietrubens> i tried, but got only some "look-at that site" help
<pietrubens> so, i am looking for a good soul the give me an absolutely noob hands on explaination
<pietrubens> that is, if someone has the patience, since i do know that i am asking a hell of a lot
<soren> I'm terribly sorry, but just because #ubuntu was not helpful enough does not make this on topic for this channel.
<soren> Perhaps the users mailing list or the forums will be useful.
<soren> This channel... not so much :)
<pietrubens> i do realize, did not want to break rules, just looking for help
<soren> pietrubens: It's not just about willingness to help. It's just as much about people speciialising in server related things in here and not so much about wireless networks on laptops.
<soren> pietrubens: The fact is simply that this is not the best place to get qualified help for your problem.
<pietrubens> deep down i knew :s
<soren> #ubuntu /should/ be, but I understand that its helfulness varies with the people in it. I hear www.ubuntuforums.org tends to be helpful to many people.
<pietrubens> i'm heading there right now ;)
<soren> Good luck :)
<pietrubens> i need it, want to install it to listen to some radio tnite already ;)
<pietrubens> sorry yet again
<Nwallins> Hi, I found a bug in ruby1.8 that ships with 9.04 -- that has been fixed by upstream
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444946 in eucalyptus (main) "eucalyptus does not survive a reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444946
<Nwallins> is this something worth reporting, or any chance of getting an update to 9.04?
<Nwallins> http://pastie.org/644587
<kirkland> Nwallins: changes of getting into 9.04 are slim
<Nwallins> there is a patchlevel 174, at least, where this is fixed
<kirkland> Nwallins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<kirkland> Nwallins: must meet those criteria
<Nwallins> kirkland: makes sense
<kirkland> Nwallins: do you have access to 9.10?
<kirkland> Nwallins: it would be worth verifying that the bug is fixed there
<kirkland> Nwallins: we can fix bugs in 9.10 for about another 9 days
<kirkland> Nwallins: then 9.10 gets locked down
<Nwallins> gotcha
<kirkland> Nwallins: and we'll start focusing on 10.04
<Nwallins> i don't have easy access to it, but my pastie should suffice
<Nwallins> for someone who does and has the inclination
<Nwallins> takes 60 seconds to actually verify
<Nwallins> should not result in segfault or deadlock
<Nwallins> i am running jeos on the platform where i noticed the bug
<Nwallins> i am not going to be testing 9.10 on it
<kirkland> Nwallins: your script/test works for me on 9.10
<Nwallins> but i do have a 9.04 at home, but it is AMD64
<Nwallins> no segfault?
<kirkland> Nwallins: no segfault
<kirkland> Nwallins: exits 0
<Nwallins> ok, great
<Nwallins> i assume you see a 'hi mom'
<Nwallins> or hello world or whatever
<kirkland> kirkland@x200:/tmp$ ruby -v
<kirkland> ruby 1.8.7 (2009-06-12 patchlevel 174) [x86_64-linux]
<Nwallins> y, i confirmed in #ruby-lang that patchlevel 174 has it fixed
<Nwallins> great!
<kirkland> Nwallins: cheers
<Nwallins> kirkland: can you tell me, or show me how to find, which version of ruby1.9 is in 9.10?
<kirkland> Nwallins: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby1.9
<aubre> are we still needing people to test this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcx8HZWSYB8 and this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0wc4LCSqHI&feature=related ?
<aubre> Re: eucalyptus on Karmic  that is
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-07
<Crypia> Hello - Is there something new in server 9.10 that would prevent me from adding a startup symbolic link to a service/program by placing it in /etc/rc2.d ?
<Crypia> I've tried adding a few scripts to the startup sequence but they aren't being executed for some reason...
<smoser> kirkland, here now
<kirkland> smoser: yo
<smoser> you make any progress
<kirkland> smoser: so UEC images aren't running for us
<kirkland> smoser: no, not really
<kirkland> smoser: how are you running/verifying these UEC images?
<smoser> i haven't tried it but i remember that per ttx you have to run a larger instance to accomodate the large root fs.
<smoser> mostly they're verified by ec2
<smoser> ttx did test them on uec for beta
<smoser> what is failing for you?
<kirkland> smoser: specifically what size?
<kirkland> smoser: they go straight from pending -> terminated
<smoser> let me look.
<smoser> bug 439868
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 439868 in vm-builder "UEC images could be smaller" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439868
<smoser> "needing m1.xlarge by default in UEC"
<smoser> kirkland,
<kirkland> smoser: okay, that's what i'm using
<smoser> can you see console logs ?
<smoser> what kernel/initramfs are you using ?
<kirkland> smoser: everything from http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/
<kirkland> smoser: kernel, init, img, manifest
<smoser> well, those were verified good by ttx for beta
<smoser> :-(
<kirkland> smoser: okay
<smoser> can you see console output ?
<kirkland> smoser: i'll get more info from him
<kirkland> smoser: not at the moment
<kirkland> smoser: right now, i'm not even getting to 'pending'
<smoser> nothing via euca-get-console ?
<smoser> oh. wow.
<smoser> hm...
<kirkland> smoser: $ euca-run-instances $EMI
<kirkland> RESERVATION     None    None
<kirkland> smoser: it was working earlier
<erichammond> Is not being able to run a 10GB image considered a bug in Eucalyptus since they aim to be API compatible with EC2?
<smoser> hmphh.
<smoser> well, it *can* run it (in theory), but needs m1.xlarge.
<smoser> but yeah, it really should be
<kirkland> smoser: okay, i think i see the problem
<erichammond> smoser: If it's really a matter of a few blocks, it wouldn't hurt EC2 users much cut back a few bytes so it runs on both.
<smoser> erichammond, in that bug there is a resize script. its fairly trivial to resize before upload.
<smoser> less than ideal, but not terribly intrusive.  it is a pita, though, to unzip those things.
<erichammond> smoser: coolio.  Well, that's the extent of my Eucalyptus interest for the month.
<smoser> kirkland, ?
<smoser> i've got to run in maybe 5 minutes max
<kirkland> smoser: i'll check with ttx tomorrow
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445028 in net-snmp (main) "Intermittent segfault in var_hrswrun" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445028
<aubre> hi, I have been testing Eucalyptus with 2 ncs and 1 front-end - do we still need people to test http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcx8HZWSYB8 and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0wc4LCSqHI ?
<aubre> will be afk to tend to my son but will come back in a little
<twb> Is the NIS client broken in 9.04?  I have two OpenVZ VMs, one 8.04 and one 9.04, and NIS is only working in the former.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445064 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package libmysqlclient16 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445064
<osmosis> im kinda bugged that apt-get has never offered the same easy to read information about packages that gentoo's emerge does.
<Zelut> anyone available to help with an EC2 issue? (I'm doing testing as invited by jcastro)
<Zelut> I've started an instance and I'm then trying to connect to it using "Using the external host name that was listed as a result of the ec2-describe-instances command", but I don't see any such hostname.. or perhaps I just don't recognize it.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444926 in samba (main) "samba and smbfs depend on an old version of samba-common" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444926
<twb> To answer my own question: no, jaunty isn't broken wrt nis.  It is broken wrt ifup -a
<twb> Because for some reason /var/run is a tmpfs, and /var/run/network doesn't get created after the tmpfs is mounted, ifup -a refuses to do anything because it can't write /var/run/network/ifstate
<twb> RAMRUN=no in /etc/default/tmpfs ought to fix this...
<twb> Woo, at last.
<drurew_> can anyone point me to the app that controlls my ports please? I need to free port 25 for an installer, teroreticly nothing is running on that port...I still need to free it up , thanks
<twb> drurew_: what installer?  Sounds like something utterly broken
<drurew_> its called isightserver and at the momment it dosnt matter if it breaks since im desperate to get this job done
<qman__> drurew_,  all ports are "free" and unblocked by default, so there must be a program you enabled using it
<qman__> you can pin down what's using it with netstat
<drurew_> the server is a fresh install without lamp or actually anything
<drurew_> yeah according to netstat its free
<qman__> then it is free
<qman__> and there's a bug in whatever program you're trying to use
<drurew_> ima just try and edit the installer
<qman__> keep in mind, binding to ports below 1024 requires root access
<drurew_> I know
<drurew_> thanks qman
<qman__> no problem, hope you get it working
<Deven2> Hi.  I'm trying to get UserDir set up so that say http://myserver/~username/ points to /home/username/www but i cant seem to get it to work I added th lines "UserDir enabled username" and "UserDir www" to my apache2.conf file is this the right thing? it gives me some error about not being able to find the module when I try to restart the server but it seems to be installed.
<Shubuntu> hi, I'm having difficulty setting locale, can anyone help me please?
<Shubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287606/
<jmarsden> Shubuntu: Read line 12 of your pastebin.  There is no such package as locale-conf -- so why are you trying to reconfigure it?
<Shubuntu> because i installed nano and perl gave me warnings
<Shubuntu> it says that setting locale failed
<qman__> Deven2, did you enable the module in apache? sudo a2enmod module_name
<qman__> Shubuntu, install the language pack for your locale
<jmarsden> But what makes you think running dpkg-reconfigure against a non-existent package will fix anything?  What are you *really* trying to do here?
<Shubuntu> thanks, installing language-pack-en seems to do the trick
<Shubuntu> guys what is the best most secure free account manager for apache?
<Boohbah> Shubuntu: /bin/bash
<Shubuntu> i need something web based so i can give to my users to go manage their sites
<Shubuntu> don't wanna give them ssh access
<_ruben> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Boohbah> well, cpanel is the best, but it's not free
<Shubuntu> i tried ispconfig, it had a lot of hype about it, but it's got too many holes
<Boohbah> just pay for cpanel, it's the best
<Shubuntu> hence why i'm asking to see if someone who has more experience would recommend something else
<Shubuntu> i might do that later, but for now i want something free and secure
<Shubuntu> it doesn't have to have a lot of features
<Shubuntu> just to let them add new users
<Boohbah> i work at a web hosting provider, trust me, cpanel is the best
<Shubuntu> new email
<Shubuntu> stuff like that
<henkjan> Shubuntu: have a look at openpanel
<Shubuntu> ok thanks
<Shubuntu> where do you change the port at which mysql listens? in /etc/mysql/my.cnf?
<Jeeves_> Shubuntu: That's an option, yes
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445253 in vm-builder (universe) "libvirt.libvirtError: internal error no supported architecture for os type 'hvm'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445253
<uvirtbot> New bug: #408857 in openssh (main) "ssh-agent hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408857
 * soren lunches
<Bilge> If you perform full disk encryption then how can it be possible to boot remotely?
<soren> Bilge: An SSH server running from initramfs can wait for you to login and enter the decryption key.
<soren> Bilge: I'm not sure this is something we offer currently. Dropbear does install itself into the initramfs, but I'm not sure if it can be used for this purpose.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445351 in openssh (main) "Console message on boot (before xsplash)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445351
<Bilge> Oh :(
<Bilge> My friend did it but he was not using Ubuntu
<Bilge> Also I'm not longer in contact with said friend so I can't ask him about it
<Bilge> Another thing I've been trying to do is enable kernel modules system in /proc/modules by replacing my host's modified kernel with the stock Ubuntu kernel
<Bilge> I was told to install linux-image-server but unfortunately the whole apt update system is also routed via the host which does not provide one of the required files
<Bilge> How can I replace my apt update sources with ubuntu community servers instead of my hosts update servers
<spiekey> Hello!
<spiekey> how can i change a mac address of a vlan?
<_ruben> you dont .. a vlan takes the mac of its parent interface
<Bilge> I think I need to find the default /etc/apt/source.lst
<Bilge> .list*
<uvirtbot> New bug: #425670 in ntp (main) "Ntp did not syncronize" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425670
<uvirtbot> New bug: #427775 in ntp (main) "ntpdate.dhcp always ignored" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427775
<uvirtbot> New bug: #429870 in ntp (main) "runlevel arguments (S) do not match LSB Default-Start values (3 4 5)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429870
<uvirtbot> New bug: #408910 in ntp (main) "ntpd service brakes VPN connection" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408910
<uvirtbot> New bug: #416828 in openntpd (universe) "when removed to be replaced by openntpd, the ntp package leaves /etc/init.d/ntp leading to errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416828
<Shubuntu> hey guys my telnet cannot resolve, why's that?
<Shubuntu> telnet: could not resolve localhost/25: Name or service not known
<_ruben> did you type "telnet localhost/25" ?
<Shubuntu> i typed telnet localhost 25
<_ruben> what does "host localhost" say ?
<Shubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287776/
<_ruben> looks good
<uvirtbot> New bug: #379930 in linux (main) "clock freezes when calling ntpdate (sometimes)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379930
<Shubuntu> _ruben, my hostname -i shows my external ip, is that ok?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #235793 in ntp "Segmentation fault in ntpd when system has more than 1134 interface addresses" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235793
<smoser> soren, fyi http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/message.jspa?messageID=147475 . i'm considering putting a file up on s3 so people can point to it with migrate-image to automatically select the right kernel when they (and we) migrate an image.
<soren> Good idea!
<soren> smoser: I've realised why Amazon don't let random people upload kernels and ramdisks and such, by the way.
<soren> smoser: Well, I've thought of *a* reason why. I don't know if it's *the* reason why.
<smoser> and you're going to keep that to yourself ?
<soren> smoser: Heh :)
<smoser> i've just figured increased instability in their dom0
<soren> That's another reason.
<soren> smoser: Images are stored in S3. To be able to run them, you need to set the ACL's accordingly.
<soren> There are separate privileges for reading the image and for executing it.
<smoser> is there more ? im missing something
<soren> However... If people could upload their own kernel and ramdisk, anyone could effectively read the image if they could execute it, since they could put in a backdoor of sorts in the ramdisk or kernel.
<soren> ..and I'm reasonably sure those ACL's are separate intentionally.
<soren> It's not exactly a separation you're likely to introduce by accident.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #229632 in ntp (main) "ntpd should run niced" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229632
<uvirtbot> New bug: #351980 in ntp (main) "ntptrace reports wrong results" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351980
<soren> smoser: I'm done now :)
<smoser> so you're talking about someone being able to launch an image (ami) but not having the right to read it
<smoser> and by having a kernel/initramdisk, they could essentially dd /dev/sda before /sbin/init ran
<smoser> where /sbin/init could be doing some magic to obfuscate something.
<smoser> i suppose that is legit.
<smoser> however, i disagree with " not exactly a separation you're likely to introduce by accident"
<smoser> as there is a fairly well established permissions scheme that separates them that they could have been modeling (man chmod)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #315682 in ntp (main) "crashes on UPGRADE" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315682
<uvirtbot> New bug: #224499 in ntp (main) "Time synchronize results in running a local ntp server (dup-of: 445390)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224499
<uvirtbot> New bug: #244685 in ntp (main) "ntpd does not sufficiently log failures" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244685
<uvirtbot> New bug: #322518 in ntp (main) "No obvious way to prevent ntpdate to be run when interface are brought up" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322518
<uvirtbot> New bug: #426919 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 "thread_stack setting is too small" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426919
<soren> smoser: Yes, they may very well have been inspired by that, but it probably didn't just implement itself :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #351989 in ntp (main) "ntptrace man page is wrong" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351989
<Shubuntu> hey what do i need to add to my sources.list to be able to install courier? does anyone know
<Pici> Shubuntu: courier-base is in the universe repositories
<biosed> Hey all, quick question, I am planning on install apache2-worker and replacing prefork, will all my configs stay and is there any issues I should be aware of swaping them? (8.1 x64)
<Shubuntu> would you guys suggest using something other than courier then?
<ScottK> Shubuntu: Dovecot is what is generally supported for a delivery agent and Postfix for MTA.
<Shubuntu> ScottK So is Dovecot safer or courier
<ScottK> Dovecot is better maintained, documented, and supported in Ubuntu, so if you are running Ubuntu Server, it's a better choice.
<acalvo> Shubuntu: from my point of view (I've been using courier and dovecot with LDAP as backend and intregration with Postfix), dovecot is easier and better
<Shubuntu> ok thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #322511 in ntp (main) "Time is being adjusted by ntpdate even if you choose to manage time manually in System > Administration > Time and Date" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322511
<biosed> Hey all, quick question, I am planning on install apache2-worker and replacing prefork, will all my configs stay and is there any issues I should be aware of swaping them? (8.1 x64)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #254375 in ntp (main) "SIGSEGV in ntpq " [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254375
<uvirtbot> New bug: #374896 in ntp (main) "Servers specified in ntp.conf are not carried into ntp.conf.dhcp" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374896
<uvirtbot> New bug: #238805 in ntp (main) "ntpd doesn't work - time is not synchronized" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238805
<ivoks> zul: could you please take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/drbd8/+bug/445453
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 445453 in drbd8 "[FFE]: Please sync drbd8 2:8.3.3-0ubuntu1 (main) from PPA" [Undecided,New]
<ivoks> zul: thanks
<zul> ivoks: ubuntu-release needs to ack it first so ill subscribe them
<ivoks> zul: ok
<zul> ivoks: ive subscribe myself as well so when they get the ok ill upload it
<ivoks> great, thanks
<ivoks> there's newer version of drbd
<ivoks> but it's for those lame distributions with old kernels :D
 * ivoks runs and hides
<ivoks> bbl
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445453 in drbd8 (universe) "[FFE]: Please sync drbd8 2:8.3.3-0ubuntu1 (main) from PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445453
<refnumzx> I have a feisty system that I need to upgrade to hardy in prep for migration to 9.10.  This system cannot be down for any length of time so I need two things.  I need to be able to upgrade with out problems.  This is a server install so nothing doing for GUI stuff.  I need to back the system up and be able to restore it if something goes wrong.  I have backups which keep the data intact but I am unsure how to image the system so 
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445442 in dhcp3 (main) "patch for appamor-profile of dhclient3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445442
<AnirbanHazra>  http://216.245.204.244/ is prompting me to dwld the website instead of opening it on browser !
<ScottK> refnumzx: You'll need to do a sequential upgrade Feisty -> Gutsy -> Hardy.  Gutsy is out of support also, but can be found at old-releases.ubuntu.com.
<AnirbanHazra> how to install php in Ubuntu VPS ?
<dasunsrule32> Is there a way to deny login for all users and groups, except for a specfic group?
<toddobryan> I'm running an LTSP setup for a school lab and I currently am only using one of three servers because I can't figure out how to set up OpenLDAP. Can anybody help me out?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #247218 in ntp (main) "ntpd messages interrupt fsck messages" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247218
<kinnaz> hello, is this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/recompiling-php5-with-bundled-support-for-gd-on-ubuntu <-- outdated ? i get /bin/sh: line 10: --with-gd=shared: command not found , when i modify the debian/rules file like suggested
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444454 in openssh (main) "Always need to run: source ~/.bashrc" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444454
<Shubuntu> proftpd-mod-pgsql: Depends: proftpd-basic (= 1.3.1-17ubuntu1) but it is not installable, help anyone?
<dasunsrule32> Is there a way to deny access to login, unless the user is part of a specific group?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444479 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "missing apparmor access rule " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444479
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444673 in bacula (universe) "package bacula-director-mysql 2.4.4-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444673
<knecht> i need to use php5-sqlite3 on a intrepid ubuntu server. There is only a SQlite Version 2.8 package (php5-sqlite) in official sources. Where can i get a newer version? google does not help me . . .
<knecht> Has someone a hint?
<_ruben> !info php5-sqlite3
<ubottu> Package php5-sqlite3 does not exist in jaunty
<_ruben> heh
<_ruben> !info php5-sqlite3 karmic
<ubottu> Package php5-sqlite3 does not exist in karmic
<_ruben> !info php5-sqlite4
<ubottu> Package php5-sqlite4 does not exist in jaunty
<Xpistos|work> How should I access my server? SSH, VNC? What is the best and most resource intelligent way to work my file server?
<knecht> Xpistos|work: want to you want to do? Admininistrate it? Copy files on it?
<zul> jdstrand: ping I subscribed ubuntu-server to the bug contact for ntp as well
<Pici> knecht: php5-sqlite depends on libsqlite0 and libsqlite3-0, I would suspect that it has sqlite2 and sqlite3 compatibility then.
<Xpistos|work> knecht: Basically the server is there to be a file server. I could use smbfs or sshfs from my other systems even if there is no GUI on the server itself correct?
<refnumzx> I have a feisty system that I need to upgrade to hardy in prep for migration to 9.10.  This system cannot be down for any length of time so I need two things.  I need to be able to upgrade with out problems.  This is a server install so nothing doing for GUI stuff.  I need to back the system up and be able to restore it if something goes wrong.  I have backups which keep the data intact but I am unsure how to image the system so 
<knecht> Xpistos|work: correct.
<knecht> Xpistos|work: you can admin your samba via ssh remote shell, and samba itself does the file transfers. No gui is needet on the server.
<Xpistos|work> knecht: I am semi-comfortable enough with the command line and I want to use it when the next LTS comes out
<knecht> Pici: i have php5-sqlite installed, it only works on version 2.x sqlite files.
<Xpistos|work> knecht: Thanks for the advice!
<knecht> Xpistos|work: your welcome
<jdstrand> zul: ok
<zul> jdstrand: just as a fyi
 * jdstrand nods
<knecht> Xpistos|work: admin samba means to connect via ssh to the server, and then edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to configure it to your needs. You also can open GUI Apps on your client (if it is linux) if your turn XForwarding on in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<knecht> Xpistos|work: good console text editors are joe, emacs or vim (maybe you use joe, its like dos edit)
<kinnaz> why people dont consider nano as good ?
<Xpistos|work> knecht: I use nano
<Mike_lifeguard> Do I need to set anything in /etc/hosts.allow to allow incoming ssh connections to my server?
<Mike_lifeguard> bwahaha, IT WORKS >:D
<uvirtbot> New bug: #406581 in bind9 (main) "package libdns45 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1 failed to install/upgrade: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406581
<soren> ttx: How long time does it take for Eucalyptus to start the UEC image the first time?
<ttx> soren: depends on size of said image, and how fast your disks are
<soren> ttx: The standard 10 GB image.
<ttx> it also depends how soon after registration you try to run them :)
<soren> ttx: Regular SATA disks... How long does it take for /you/?
<soren> Heh :)
<ttx> 12 minutes
<soren> That's just the first time, though, right?
<ttx> yes, after that it's pretty fast
<soren> I believe they cache the disk image they stitch together based on the eMI.
<ttx> also if you let the dust settle on the HD platters, it can be reasonably half that time
<ttx> there is some encryption process going on after you register the emi
<ttx> I'll tell you for my current test
<ttx> 4G image, started 17:24:05
<ttx> soren: booting at 17:29:50
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445536 in php5 (main) "pear install fails without error message (downloaded go-pear is also affected)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445536
<soren> ttx: Lovely, thank you.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444908 in eucalyptus "In SYSTEM mode + multicluster, instances do not run on multiple clusters" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444908
<zul> lamont: ping
<uvirtbot> New bug: #444838 in eucalyptus "If the CC and CLC are on different machines, meta-data service is unreachable by nodes" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444838
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445206 in eucalyptus "remote bootstrap fails when walrus+sc are on the same host" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445206
<lamont> zul: si?
<zul> lamont: for bind9 patches do you rather see them fixed in debian first?
<zul> lamont: bug #430358 supposedly fixes it
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 430358 in bind9 "bind9 + DLZ core dumps on AFXR request" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430358
<lamont> zul: sigh.  I'll scrape my bind9 bugs tonight and get an upload tossed into the blender
<zul> lamont: cool thanks
<jbernard_> kirkland: can a byobu module use bash instead of sh?
<kirkland> jbernard_: hmm... i'd rather not, if possible... what can't you do in sh?
<jbernard_> ill fix it, i was just wondering if there was an implicit requirement
<oly_> hi, i am trying to compile a php module on hardy heron but get this error
<oly_> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: no dependency information found for /lib/libmysqlclient.so.15
<oly_> sudo dpkg-buildpackage
<RoyK> hm. is jeos available in 64bit somewhere?
<RoyK> I can only find the i386 iso
<oly_> running that to build the package, anyone any suggestions on what that means or could be ?
<aubre> kudos to the people working on Eucalyptus karmic integration, I followed these excellent posts here http://fnords.wordpress.com/2009/10/04/run-your-own-uec-part-1/ and here http://fnords.wordpress.com/2009/10/07/run-your-own-uec-part-2/ by Thierry Carrez and it is working ! My front-end and 2 node controllers are rocking! so Good Job!
<aubre> thanks especially for automating the server bridging and network setup portions
<aubre> if you are trying to get UEC working run don't walk to those blog posts
<aubre> kirkland: I enjoyed your videos
<kirkland> aubre: cheers
<aubre> off to lunch
<mathiaz> zul: for samba bugs, I think we should do something similar to Xorg bugs: one bug per reporter
<mathiaz> zul: rather than having people tag along existing bugs, every reporter should open a new bug
<mathiaz> zul: even if the issue seems to be the same
<Bilge> How can I determine how my machine is booting up? e.g. which boot loader is active
<smoser> Bilge, not really easily.  its in the first N bytes of the drive that is booting off of.
<smoser> you could extract that and compare to possible values
<smoser> but without some poking aroudn i wouldn't know if it will be bit for bit
<smoser> just noticed that file seems to know some stuff:
<smoser> $ sudo file --special-files /dev/sda
<smoser> /dev/sda: x86 boot sector; GRand Unified Bootloader, stage1 version 0x3, stage2 address 0x2000, stage2 segment 0x200; partition 1: ID=0x7, active, starthead 32, startsector 2048, 3072000 sectors; partition 2: ID=0x7, starthead 0, startsector 3084480, 102392640 sectors; partition 3: ID=0x7, starthead 239, startsector 604659712, 20480000 sectors; partition 4: ID=0x5, starthead 239, startsector 105477120, 253955520 sectors, code of
<smoser> fset 0x48
<zul> mathiaz: yes the chatter is getting a bit too much
<jbernard_> kirkland: i just pushed the rcs_cost to lp:~jbernard/byobu/rcs_cost
<zul> mathiaz: so if a reporter a has an issue with smbfs and reporter b has an issue with smbfs but in a different way then there would be too bugs
<zul> ?
<jbernard_> that only thing that's not quite right is that the cost doesn't show up in the right place in the statusbar
<jbernard_> i haven't had time to look into that yet
<Bilge> "file"?
<Bilge> Interesting
<Bilge> Yeah that gives me the info!
<Bilge> LInux i386 boot LOader
<mathiaz> zul: I'd look into the X11 wiki page - about triagging or stock reply
<zul> mathiaz: url?
<mathiaz> zul: there is problem a stock reply that ask the reporter to open another bug
<Bilge> That is a very pro tip
<mathiaz> zul: somewhere on the wiki.u.com
<bventura> .
<Bilge> I'm trying to install linux-image-server to replace my kernel with the stock Ubuntu one but as part of the process it keeps trying to run GRUB commands, but GRUB is not installed, LILO is. Must I replace LILO with GRUB?
<mathiaz> zul: with the archive reorg going on, the server related packages may change a little bit
<mathiaz> zul: to get the current set of packages related to server do:
<mathiaz> zul: bzr get lp:ubuntu-archive-tools && cd ubuntu-archive-tools && ./edit_acl.py -P karmic-ubuntu-server query
<mathiaz> zul: that should give the list of packages related to server
<zul> k
<mathiaz> zul: well - hm - no it doesn't work
<mathiaz> zul: neither openldap nor mysql are in there
<zul> heh
<zul> rpm?
<zul> mathiaz: neither is apache
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445619 in openldap (main) "[karmic] slapd should start before kerberos kdc and admin servers, possibly others" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445619
<zul> hey jjohansen
<jjohansen> hi zul
<metalf8801> I was trying out openfiler and the thing I really like was that i could use my mouse with the command line interface so I'm wondering if there is anyway I can get mouse support with ubuntu server?
<metalf8801> so is there anyway I can use a mouse with ubuntu server? It could be really helpful with when I'm using midnight commander
<Bilge> Applications that support a mouse will work on the server edition
<Ahlee> passwd change issue, probable pam misconfiguration?  When I attempt to change the password of a local user account, it prompts for the current password twice, changes the password, but returns authentication failure, then password unchanged: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287977/
<metalf8801> yeah but I don't see the mouse cursor anywhere when I'm using midnight commander or aptitude which I can use the mouse with if I'm on Ubuntu desktop edition
<Bilge> You don't need a mouse for aptitude so I would recommend learning to use the keyboard :P
<|rt|> does ubuntu-server have gpm setup by default?
<metalf8801> I don't need the mouse for anything but it would be nice to be able to use it
<JanC> metalf8801: read about gpm
<uvirtbot> New bug: #412242 in ntp (main) "ntp FTBFS: error: 'MOD_NANO' undeclared" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412242
<metalf8801> JanC: ok I will thanks
<Ahlee> I've runn into a passwd change issue, probable pam misconfiguration when integrated into my openldap/krb5 server?  When I attempt to change the password of a local user account, it prompts for the current password twice, changes the password, but returns authentication failure, then password unchanged: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287977/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #364716 in openldap (main) "slapd upgrade to jaunty tries to dump non local databases" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364716
<uvirtbot> New bug: #381829 in openldap (main) "NSSOV and Samba groups" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381829
<jdstrand> zul: so I looked at bug #412242 a little more
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 412242 in ntp "ntp FTBFS: error: 'MOD_NANO' undeclared" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412242
<zul> okies
<jdstrand> zul: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bug/412242/comments/3
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 412242 in ntp "ntp FTBFS: error: 'MOD_NANO' undeclared" [Critical,Fix released]
<zul> did you upload it?
<jdstrand> zul: I didn't really mean to get embroiled in this whole issue-- I just needed ntp to build
<jdstrand> zul: the alternate patch? no
<jdstrand> zul: we have the patch from Fedora 11
<jdstrand> zul: I don't really know enough about the issue to determine if it is sane or not
<jdstrand> it seems sane
<zul> jdstrand: thats cool maybe we should the note in the debian/changelog next time because we all know that the backporters love to the read the changelog ;)
<jdstrand> zul: at the time, the Fedora patch was the best one I could find
<jdstrand> zul: that's cool
<zul> jdstrand: sounds good to me
<zul> jdstrand: #444479 does that fix look sane to you?
<jdstrand> zul: well, I don't know why /sys/devices/system/cpu/ is enough, that is just a directory
<jdstrand> zul: the comment states it falls back to /proc/stat. perhaps do instead:
<jdstrand>   deny /sys/devices/system/cpu/ r,
<jdstrand> that will silence the message
<zul> k
<zul> ill add it
<jdstrand> keep in mind, it is still denied, so if it is actually needed, that will be an issue
<jdstrand> zul: ^
<zul> ill ask the user to put that in his apparmor profile and see what it does
<jdstrand> zul: sounds reasonable
<uvirtbot> New bug: #397733 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.15-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397733
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445695 in openvpn (universe) "redirect-gateway does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445695
<jcastro> mathiaz: last call for alcohol! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<tmeVinny> is their a command to restart the LAMP server?
<qman__> tmeVinny, do you mean to restart apache? sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<qman__> mysql is /etc/init.d/mysql
<qman__> if you mean to restart the whole server, sudo reboot
<tmeVinny> qman__: thanks thats what i needed
<Knoxville> I have my ubuntu server added to the domain, but my samba will not take any AD accounts?  any ideas?
<|rt|> Knoxville: you have to setup winbind for that
<Knoxville> I thought I did install winbind also
<zul> kirkland: where is your script that builds the cvs for qemu-kvm?
<Knoxville> edited my nsswitch file and did nothing
<Knoxville> I saw that the ubuntu computer was added to the domain, because it was in the computers OU in AD
<|rt|> Knoxville: did you get Kerberos setup?
<|rt|> this article seems to go through the process pretty good http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3487081
<|rt|> including testing each step
<Knoxville> thank you for that rt, I will bookmark it and attack it again tomorrow
<|rt|> np....it's a pita to set it all up and get it workign
<|rt|> lots of pieces to get just right
<tmeVinny> would anyone know instructions to setup PHPMyAdmin for Ubuntu server 9.04?
<Knoxville> tmeVinny here ya go:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<Knoxville> |rt| so have you got samba working before where it authenticated against AD?
<|rt|> Knoxville: we had it setup at my old job...but no AD server where I currently work
<tmeVinny> Knoxville: thanks
<Knoxville> was it pretty good, stable, etc...
<Knoxville> np tmeVinny
<|rt|> Knoxville: I have migrating our samba server to auth against an LDAP backend on my list of things todo
<Knoxville> so you obviously believe that Samba is the goods
<|rt|> Knoxville: yeah I don't recall having any issues with stability
<Knoxville> My environent currently runs the file server off of win2k3, but I want to make is samba integrated with AD
<|rt|> Knoxville: this particular Samba server had more load on it than any other file server in the organization
<|rt|> the AD in this particular instance was the file server for the front office, sales, an small engineering groups
<|rt|> the samba file server was hammered on by the graphics department
<|rt|> they actually called me back in last week to consult with them b/c they are having some problems with their new file server....it's not samba's fault in this case
<|rt|> looks like some flaky scsi issues and general undersizing of the new server when the rendering farm (computing cluster) has tripled in size
<Knoxville> |rt| sounds like you have a similar situation as myself, the AD domain is also a fileserver, but our creative dept destroys it
<Knoxville> anyone know of a good RAID card that works great to install ubuntu onto?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #443314 in eucalyptus "system address selection should prefer cluster-local addresses" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443314
<metalf8801> can I set a up a Ubuntu file server that will be detected as a hard drive on my Ubuntu and Windows PC....   If that can be done does anyone have any idea how or really where I can find a good how to? There's a lot of information about Samba out there and a lot of it isn't use full.   ps I want to do this so I can back up my PC
<bventura> metal: samba is the way to go try the instructions on this page:
<bventura> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<bventura> and you should be up and running in no time
<metalf8801> bventura:  Thank you I'll do that now
<bventura> no prob
<metalf8801> does it matter what name I give the workgroup in the smb.conf file?
<bventura> I don't think so unless you already have a workgroup in play on your network, then it should match what you're already using
<bventura> otherwise just use the default, "WORKGROUP"
<metalf8801> great thanks
<bventura> otherwise just use the default, "WORKGROUP"
<Crypia> Hello - How do I move gdm to later in the startup sequence?  I don't see a symlink for it in any of /etc/rcX.d run level folders.
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-08
<JanC> Crypia: what has gdm to do with Ubuntu Server?  ;)
<Crypia> JanC: oh, nothing I guess, other than I'm running it on Ubuntu server
<JanC> do you use karmic?
<Crypia> Yes
<JanC> right, already thought so
<JanC> read the release notes, have a look inside /etc/init/ and read the 'upstart' documentation  :-)
<Crypia> OK, I did glance at that stuff and thought the answer might be there, I'll dig a little further though, thanks
<JanC> /etc/rcX.d is only used for applications that haven't been converted to upstart yet
<JanC> where the init scripts haven't been converted to upstart yet, to be more precise
<hackeron> is there any documentation how to set up kdump or equivalent on ubuntu? - I would like to log kernel panics and oops
<JanC> hackeron: kerneloops-daemon ?
 * erichammond was just getting used to this new-fangled /etc/rcX.d way of starting a system.
<JanC> erichammond: you come from a BSD-init background or something even more exotic?  ;)
<erichammond> JanC: I started with Unix 7 on this thing: http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?c=767&st=1
<erichammond> er, Unix version 7
<erichammond> I don't even remember what I was familiar with before what we have now; it just feels like I have to keep learning new ones and I never figure out why the old one was bad.
<ScottK> Sounds like my and my feelings about Launchpad user interfaces.
<JanC> erichammond: nice, my first unix experience was a bit later, as a user on an HP mini around 1991  ツ
<JanC> ScottK: well, the "you must use ubuntu-bugs" bug-reporting interface is a bit annoying sometimes  :P
<ScottK> JanC: Fortunately there's a "unless you an Ubuntu developer" exception, so that one doesn't bother me.
<ScottK> It's more every release they move stuff around and change it almost like they are trying to make it harder to use.
<JanC> ScottK: but it's very annoying to beta-testers who get stuck in busybox  ;)
<JanC> (not me, but someone else I had to provide the noredirect link)
<ScottK> JanC: Right.  I didn't say I thought it was a good idea.
<JanC> and, I think there are some improvements on the new LP interface too, as long as you allow JS
<JanC> has been some time since I tried without JS
<JanC> of course the constant changing can be annoying in itself
<AnirbanHazra> I have started my DNS server almost 12 hrs ago. But still its not reflecting the new ip of my domain and showing the old ip. How to check that bind is working properly ?
<JanC> AnirbanHazra: does anybody know you have new DNS server?
<JanC> *have a new*
<AnirbanHazra> JanC: Ya, i have updated them to the domain control panel.
<JanC> AnirbanHazra: also, if you give us the domain, we might be able te help debug things
<AnirbanHazra> ns1.web2dziner.com
<AnirbanHazra> and ns2.web2dziner.com
<AnirbanHazra> and the sites web2dziner.com and techdarpan.com
<smoser> kirkland, around ?
<AnirbanHazra> they should resolve to 216.245.204.244
<kirkland> smoser: you know it
<smoser> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 426M 2009-10-08 02:16 ubuntu-uec-hardy-i386.img.gz
<smoser> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 172M 2009-10-08 02:18 ubuntu-uec-hardy-i386-2G.img.gz
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 426 in dia "patch and new package for building with GCC 4.0" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 172 in rosetta "Feature request - Warning: "This translation might exist"" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172
<smoser> that is 250M of compressed zeros we've been sending around. unless there is other failure in my creation of the 2G image
<JanC> AnirbanHazra: and they resolve to 67.215.66.132
<kirkland> smoser: \o/
<kirkland> smoser: saaaaweeet
<kirkland> smoser: well, that and the cached apt-get clean stuff too, right?
<kirkland> smoser: that's gonna save a lot more space, than the compressed zeros
<smoser> well, but the 426 has the apt-get clean too
<kirkland> smoser: .deb's don't compress
<AnirbanHazra> JanC: They are OpenDNS pages for site not loading
<kirkland> smoser: cool
<JanC> AnirbanHazra: ns1 resolves to 74.63.221.173 and ns2 resolves to 69.162.81.94, is that your new DNS ?
<smoser> yeah. its enough at the moment for me to think we should just be putting the 2G image out for download with instructions on how to expand it
<kirkland> smoser: how long until you get a 2G image up at http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/ ?
<smoser> rather than the other way around.
<kirkland> smoser: absolutely
<kirkland> smoser: that's my suggestion
<kirkland> smoser: save the internets!
<smoser> i dont plan on putting them in beta, but i can make them manually and put them elsewhere if you'd like
<smoser> transferred zeros make al gore cry
<AnirbanHazra> JanC: They are the old DNS. NOw they are 216.245.204.244 and 69.162.114.78 respectively
<kirkland> smoser: is there a daily karmic dir?
<smoser> yeah.
<kirkland> smoser: where?
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/karmic
<smoser> and i'll have a build with these changes in it inside the hour
<smoser> and will send a mail suggesting making 2G available for download with instructions on how to resize up.
<smoser> theonly issue with the smaller initiial filesize that i can think of is that it will include less inodes
<kirkland> smoser: cool
<smoser> which could possibly be short for 10G of acutal user data
<kirkland> smoser: thanks
<kirkland> smoser: drop a note here when that daily 2G image is available
<kirkland> smoser: we're breaking for dinner now-ish
<smoser> but in all likelyhood, you're not doing much on '/', when you've got a terrabyte in /mnt
<smoser> alright. will do.
<kirkland> smoser: thanks so much, dude
<JanC> AnirbanHazra: I'm not a DNS guru, but I suspect the new DNS servers aren't known to the .com DNS servers yet, so you'll have to wait for that  ;)
<AnirbanHazra> hmmm
<JanC> AnirbanHazra: never a good idea to change hosting & DNS at the same time IMO
<erichammond> smoser: Something you said reminded me of something in I was wondering about based on a ##aws user's response to this article: http://alestic.com/2009/09/ec2-public-ebs-danger
<erichammond> Let's see if I can express it clearly.
<erichammond> When you build an EC2/UEC image with vmbuilder it is done on a loopback file system, right?
<smoser> i'd read your article, but missed my chance at $100
<JanC> oh, and make sure your registrar knows about the new DNS servers too!
<smoser> vmbuilder builds into a direcory, and then copies the data from the directory into a loopback image (at least for ec2)
<erichammond> This means that any files you create and then delete on that file system are still going to exist in the blocks on the image.
<smoser> or, for xen, in general
<smoser> actually, no.
<erichammond> ok.  That's the preferred method I was going to recommend.
<smoser> in other cases (non-xen) yes.
<erichammond> Not only would it be a potential security risk to have deleted files in the image, but it might also affect the compressed size.
<smoser> i'm not sure if soren did it this way to avoid data leakage, or if only for space
<smoser> because all those temporary files aren't zeros
<smoser> they take up un-needed space
<erichammond> anyway, it sounds like it's done the good way.
<smoser> right. as you said.
<erichammond> computers are haard.
<erichammond> :)
<erichammond> I'm constantly having to make tweaks to my mental model of what is going on.
<AnirbanHazra> JanC: But when I am pinging them from my server , they are giving correct address !
<JanC> AnirbanHazra: your server probably knows the correct address, but everybody else doesn't (yet)
<JanC> AnirbanHazra: I expect it will be resolved within 2 days probably
<AnirbanHazra> JanC : Hmm..
 * JanC goes to sleep now
<aubre_> in cc.log I get in MANAGED-NOVLAN mode, priv interface 'eth0' must be a bridge, tunneling disabled
<aubre_> I'm using the default setup from boot cd for cluster and node
<aubre_> I tried to change as little as possible
<ruben23> hi
<ruben23> how do i set
<ruben23> my time zpne in ubuntu server
<ruben23> time zone
<ruben23> and adjust time
<aubre_> I thought only the nc had to be bridged
<syncrondi> Does anyone know which file displays after ssh authentication?
<syncrondi> or rather, what generates the stats on /etc/motd ?
<osmosis> syncrondi: probably a boot script triggers something
<syncrondi> osmosis: I want to display something to all users on the server after login but don't know if it's a good idea to mess around with /etc/motd
<syncrondi> I'd like to keep the stats going
<osmosis> syncrondi: dont edit motd...it gets overwritten.  use motd.tail
<syncrondi> osmosis: Do I need to restart a service? I edited tail with no effect.
<osmosis> syncrondi: it will update on next reboot
<syncrondi> osmosis: yeah I figured, but I can't really bring the server down
<osmosis> syncrondi: not sure what script.  you could  cat motd.tail >> motd though
<syncrondi> Good idea. Thanks, osmosis
<osmosis> syncrondi:   init.d/bootlogs.sh:	[ -f /etc/motd.tail ] && cat /etc/motd.tail >> /var/run/motd
<syncrondi> osmosis: thanks for showing me. :)
<ilowe> syncrondi: you may also be looking for "update-motd"
<syncrondi> ilowe: in /etc/cron.d ?
<ilowe> syncrondi: running the command will "compile" /etc/motd; if you check the manpage, you can see where to drop files with additional stuff to add to the motd
<syncrondi> ah, gotcha. Thanks
<ilowe> np :)
<kirkland> smoser: are those karmic 2G images ready yet?
<smoser> you want me to hand churn some into the daily dir ?
<smoser> is there any reason that that is better than you doing it?
<smoser> i was pretty much just going to push out both the normal and -2G, but now i'm set on that there is no point in the existance of 10G
<smoser> i haven't got the code to only make the 2G yet
<smoser> kirkland,
<smoser> resize with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/288295/
<smoser> or
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288297/
<smoser> kirkland, well, i'm spinning 2G images for you.
<smoser> they'll pop up at http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/karmic/20091008.1 if it works.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445714 in image-store-proxy (main) "[FFE] Image Store Proxy must handle compressed images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445714
<smoser> kirkland, those should show up there in a half hour or so
<smoser> they were almost done and i realized i hadn't pulled the vmbuilder code for apt-get clean
<kirkland> smoser: cool
<PhotoJim> anybody decent with IPv6?  I deployed radvd on my router today and my Debian boxes happily obtain IPv6 IPs and a default route.  but my Ubuntu server (which has its own public IP but is connected to said router via a different NIC) doesn't seem to hear the broadcasts so doesn't get an IPv6 IP.
<StrangeCharm> how can i echo the time at the terminal
<smoser> date
<smoser> ?
<smoser> or, with screen, 'ctrl-a t'
<smoser> download is now 217M for i386 UEC image compared to yesterdays 591M.
<smoser> wow. thanks kirkland.
<kirkland> smoser: ;-)
<kirkland> smoser: thank *you*
<kirkland> smoser: you should announce *that* on the list
<smoser> i sent a list to ubuntu-devel
<smoser> err a mail to that list
<uvirtbot> New bug: #446015 in munin (universe) "In CGI mode, munin-html calculates incorrect graph dimensions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446015
<kirkland> smoser: well announce the 591->217 size diff
<kirkland> smoser: not necessarily the "wow. thanks kirkland." :-)
<smoser> but its in limbo , because i'm not cool enough to be a developer, so a moderator has to let it through
<smoser> it has the differences.
<smoser> i'm going to bed.
<smoser> that stuff will be there in probably 20 minutes
<kirkland> smoser: what address are you posting from?
<smoser> smoser@ubuntu.com
<smoser> i think you must have to be MOTU
<kirkland> smoser: the powers that be should whitelist your address
<kirkland> smoser: no, it's totally separate, i think
<chris2kn5> Anybody here know what's the best way for local repo + localnet installation?
<smoser> compare http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/karmic/20091008/ and http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/karmic/20091008.1
<smoser> 602M -> 222M
<smoser> 591M -> 216M
<smoser> now i *am* going to bed.
<StrangeCharm> does the system log automatically delete old entries?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #446023 in eucalyptus (main) "uec node cd install doesn't handle static network configuration" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446023
<uvirtbot> New bug: #446030 in eucalyptus (main) "Eucalyptus refuses to start instances even if public addresses are available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446030
<artillerytx> Hey guys my computer is in a read only file system
<artillerytx> how can i back up the drive to another drive?
<twb> artillerytx: dd?
<artillerytx> dd?
<PhotoJim> dd if=/dev/olddrive of=/dev/newdrive
<artillerytx> serisouly
<PhotoJim> if the new drive is the same size or larger... yes
<artillerytx> would i have to moun the other drive?
<PhotoJim> not until you've copied the data over
<artillerytx> its not the same size
<PhotoJim> not ever, technically
<PhotoJim> the new drive needs to be the same or larger for that to work properly... (slightly oversimple)
<artillerytx> well crap
<artillerytx> could i use a usb external ?
<PhotoJim> sure
<artillerytx> damn i wish i would of known that before i just restarted the machine
<artillerytx> i hope it shows up again
<PhotoJim> the other option is to boot off a live CD and do an fsck on your drive to fix it... that has risk of course.
<artillerytx> yeah
<artillerytx> i don't want to fix the drive i just want the files
<PhotoJim> well, chances are if the files are corrupted, fsck won't work on them, and copying the drive won't help either.
<PhotoJim> but you might as well try
<PhotoJim> if you want to copy at a filesystem level, you would have to mount your external drive
<PhotoJim> and then just copy files to it
<artillerytx> yeah well im pretty sure the drive is bad
<artillerytx> cause its only randomly showing up in the BIOS
<artillerytx> great didn't show up
<PhotoJim> another option, replace the drive, reinstall... and put the old drive in an external case for rescue
<artillerytx> yeah but im having a hard time finding SCSI enclosures
<PhotoJim> ahh, SCSI
<artillerytx> god i can't believe i had the files right there and couldn't get them off
<artillerytx> that blows
<PhotoJim> check the cabling... cables can go bad or get loose
<artillerytx> yeah i've done that and tried different slots
<artillerytx> got nothin
<PhotoJim> you might just be SOL
<artillerytx> yeah
<PhotoJim> replace your drive with two identical drives, and do RAID1... at a minimum
<artillerytx> im starting to feel that way
<PhotoJim> then if one dies you're still good
<artillerytx> yeah thats what i've learned
<PhotoJim> and back up to a USB external
<PhotoJim> yup
<PhotoJim> we all have
<PhotoJim> we pick on you but we have all had it happen to us :)
<artillerytx> yeah its no fun man not at all
<PhotoJim> nope
<PhotoJim> all my important data is on three drives... two on RAID1 and one on Firewire in an external enclosure
<PhotoJim> but I've only had it configured thus for about half a year
<artillerytx> yeah i bought this server for fun and ended up using it for some serious work
<artillerytx> and now im SOL on 2 months of work and out $300
<PhotoJim> my server is SCSI too, 4 drives, so I did RAID1 / and RAID1 /usr.  then added SATA and two 1 TB SATA drives (plus said firewire drive) for /home and a /public share.
<PhotoJim> oh, that sucks.  backups, backups, backups.
<artillerytx> haha i feel so stupid for not doing it ... and i was hoping i could grab the files off and still have a lesson learned
<PhotoJim> you might still
<PhotoJim> let it cool off... and try it again tomorrow
<PhotoJim> I had a SCSI drive on an ancient computer that seized up
<artillerytx> yeah i let the drive sit all day pretty much and it showed up for about 15 mins
<PhotoJim> after 3 days of being on it fired up
<artillerytx> i only need to get 3 GB off
<artillerytx> it should take 5 MIns top
<PhotoJim> cool it off.  fire it up.  copy fast.
<artillerytx> haha tahts why i wish i had an enclosure
<PhotoJim> bedtime for me.  good luck :)
<artillerytx> thanks
<artillerytx> night
<PhotoJim> night.
<artillerytx> twb if i use the ubuntu server rescue mode can i use that dd option ?
<StrangeCharm> what cli program should i look at for making incremental backups?
<_ruben> rsync :)
<artillerytx> if my sever is hot-swap that means i can remove and add hard drives while the computer is on ?
<ewook> yes, but not while filesystems on the disks are active.
<ewook> note that hot-swap bays does not equals to hot-swap enabled system.
<ewook> StrangeCharm: rsync / bacula / etc
<_ruben> dependong on the raid config, the os might not even notice the swap
<artillerytx> ahh
<artillerytx> if i do fdisk -l and it tells me like sda is the drive its using then every drive listed is associated with that drive correct
<artillerytx> like it lists sda1, sda2, sda5
<soren> smoser: I did it for space, not privacy. I didn't (and still don't) see a situation where you would temporarily have sensitive data in your image. You can optionally tell vmbuilder to not take these extra steps by passing the --in-place option. The help text also mentions that the images will be larger.
<_ruben> artillerytx: sdaX arent drives, sda is a drive, sdaX are partitions
<uvirtbot> New bug: #253230 in kvm (universe) "Should it Build-Depends on libvdeplug2-dev?" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253230
<artillerytx> _ruben: right thats what i meant
<gamla_kossan> morning people
<gamla_kossan> isn't /var/log/auth.log supposed to be the log where you can check, among other things, for login attempts?
<gamla_kossan> it looks like it is, but the latest timestamps are from september 28.
<ewook> yes.
<gamla_kossan> (surely it logs logons with ssh keys as well?)
<gamla_kossan> how odd. just tried logging on, but it doesn't get logged.
<ewook> check your /etc/rsyslog.conf / ksyslog / syslog
<gamla_kossan> auth,authpriv.*                 /var/log/auth.log
<gamla_kossan> oh wait.. I _might_ have been experimenting a week or two ago with syslog and syslog-ng. =)
<hackeron> is there any documentation how to set up kdump or equivalent on ubuntu? - I would like to log kernel panics and oops
<macrocosm> is it normal to have a bunch of [/usr/sbin/apache2 -k start] Running Processes?  On my virtual ubuntuServer8.10 after a bit of time it usually runs up to using like 650 megs of RAM and thats with no one but me on it.  Is this somethign I need to debug in apache?
<alvin> Bug 357060 says I should put '/etc/kolab' in the AppArmor allowed directories list. Where can I find that file?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 357060 in kolabd "Kolab setup needs to change slapd apparmor profile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357060
<macrocosm> from what I understand these  processes are setup for client connections.  But there should be none other than myself, this is (I thought) a closed virtual server in vmware on my desktop with no outside LAN or any real domain access.  Do you think this means there are a bunch of connections I dont know about?  I noticed all the Owners are mostly www-data
<_ruben> macrocosm: look in /var/log/apache2/ for hints
<macrocosm> _ruben ... hmm .. well I dont see any out of the ordinary accesses so thats good .. looking through the error log now .. thanks for the tip, I guess I was dumb not to look there! Dohh!
<macrocosm> hmm .. I have a shit ton of these [[warn] child process 29413 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM]  ... off to google .. somethings obviously wrong
<drurew_> im haveing a major issue not being able to login as a user from root
<drurew_> I know the user exsists and there are aps running from it...su nagios just wont work...neither does loging nagios
<_ruben> drurew_: most likely that use doesnt have a real shell .. which is rather common for users like nagios
<_ruben> s/use/uers/
<_ruben> s/uers/user/
<drurew_> something like /etc/sh ?
<drurew_> .conf / cfg
<_ruben> /etc/passwd is where users are "assigned" a shell
<drurew_> ahh thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #437783 in bind9 (main) "package bind9 1:9.6.1.dfsg.P1-3 [modified: usr/share/bind9/bind9-default.md5sum] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437783
 * drurew_ <3`s _ruben
<macrocosm> hmm .. maybe thats just cause im not using graceful apache restarts .. so im not sure those are related.  Must have some buggy code on my dev server somewhere .. time to dig
<azlon_> hello, i was referred here from #ubuntu
<azlon_> i am trying to get my raid running again after reinstalling 9.04 today. it is using mdadm
<azlon_> when i do sudo mdadm --assemble --scan it says: mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 2 drives - not enough to start the array.
<azlon_> i see all of the drives when i do fdisk -l though
<_ruben> azlon_: what do the logs say?
<azlon_> _ruben, what logs should i post?
<_ruben> azlon_: i know atleast the output of `dmesg` shows mdadm related, probably ends up in /var/log/syslog as well
<azlon_> http://pastebin.com/d2876a76a
<azlon_> that is the var/log/syslog
<azlon_> not sure how i can post all of dmesg to pastebin
<azlon_> i just replaced my primary drive and reinstalled ubuntu... i thought it would be easy to get my raid working on a new system
<azlon_> should i boot from my old drive just to verify that the raid is still good?
<_ruben> the drive you replaced was part of the raid (which raid level over how many disks?)
<azlon_> no, it was seperate
<azlon_> i have a RAID-5 with 4x1TB HDDs
<_ruben> ok
<azlon_> this is my fdisk if it helps: http://pastebin.com/d41e817d1
<azlon_> i was running an old crappy 40GB IDE that started making noises so i upgraded to a 500GB SATA
<azlon_> i guess i could go back to the 40GB but i think its just a matter of time until the drive fails
<_ruben> what does cat /proc/mdstat show?
<azlon_> hrmm... wtf... http://pastebin.com/d6e497c01
<azlon_> looks like 2 drives are on md0 and 2 drives are on md_d1
<azlon_> i dont know what md_d1 is...
<azlon_> the guys in #ubuntu had me do: mdadm --assemble --scan --auto-update-homehost
<_ruben> some superblocks got messed up it seems
<azlon_> ugh, that sounds bad
<_ruben> can be, doesnt have to be
<_ruben> there've been numerous times where i was afraid to have lost terabytes of data, but managed to get them back eventually :)
<azlon_> is there a simple command to repair it or should i start putting things back the way they were and hope it works
<_ruben> first thing you should do is stop that md_d1 raid .. mdadm --manage --stop /dev/md_d1 i think
<azlon_> mdadm: stopped /dev/md_d1
<_ruben> doesnt hurt to try with the old disk, but i dont expect it to be any different
<_ruben> i've been wrong before though :)
<azlon_> should i do mdadm -a /dev/sda1 and same for sdb1?
<azlon_> er... mdadm -a /dev/md0 /dev/sda1
<azlon_> something like that
<_ruben> mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sda1 ... might need a --force .. and that's where it gets tricky :)
<azlon_> ugh
<azlon_> let me try the old drive first...
<azlon_> brb
<azlon> _ruben, ok, it works!
<azlon> woohoo!
<azlon> no now i should restart with the new HDD again since we know the raid is good right? mdadm shows UUUU
<azlon> ok, well im going to restart with the new HDD
<azlon> brb
<azlon> _ruben, ok, back on the new hdd
<azlon> going to try sudo mdadm --assemble --scan again
<azlon> _ruben, working now... thanks for the help... i have no idea what i did to get it working
 * soren runs to lunch
<twb> So I have an md RAID1 array for /boot, and root on another RAID5/LVM LV.
<twb> I have deliberately degraded the arrays by removing one disk, and now the kernel hangs at around 80s trying to add and remove(?) nodes from the arrays.
<twb> I vaguely recall I need to add a boot: parameter to say "allow degraded arrays during boot", but my google-fu is weak.
<twb> Never mind!  It timed out and busybox told me exactly what to type!
<twb> (We're talking about bootdegraded=true.)
<pmatulis> twb: you need to add 'bootdegraded=true' as a permanent kernel boot option?
<twb> No, only during recovery
<twb> IIRC, anyway
<pmatulis> why not have it permanent?
<twb> I suppose because you don't want to accidentally boot (i.e. mount -o remount,rw) a system without any parity disk.
<twb> Especially if your idiot customers don't read their logfiles, and you "aren't allowed" to... but that's another story. >rant<
<pmatulis> twb: what if the server is remote?
<twb> Well, what happens currently in this case is I have to talk them (over the phone!) through downloading a rescue CD and reinstalling grub, because grub doesn't cope with the BIOS renumbering the SATA drives
<twb> So I'm comparatively happy to talk them through adding "bootdegraded=true" to the extlinux boot prompt
<twb> I guess I'm assuming that if it was safe to turn it on all the time, the Debian/Ubuntu maintainers would have made it the default.
<twb> In this case, it has failed badly because as well as removing a disk, this is a scratch install so it hadn't finished syncing the 750GiB array before I deliberately degraded it :-)
<myeggo> hello
<myeggo> i am configuring logrotate, i want to save for a year the log of dhcp
<myeggo> i have created the syslog in logrotate.d, and i think it is ok, but the logs are still purged every week
<jdstrand> alvin: you need to put it in the /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.slapd file. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor for details
<alvin> jdstrand: Oh, I did (thank you). I also added a comment to bug 357060
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 357060 in openldap "Kolab setup needs to change slapd apparmor profile" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357060
<alvin> jdstrand: But I've given up. After that, the bootstrap script can finish, but kolab can not connect to ldap (kolabd: C Error: Unable to bind to DN `cn=manager,cn=internal,dc=alvin,dc=be')
<alvin> Now trying OpenPKG. Ubuntu packages are a great idea, but they are broken and untested. I tried Jaunty and Karmic beta.
<jdstrand> alvin: I've not used kolab. are you still getting apparmor denied messages in syslog?
<alvin> jdstrand: Not after adding those comments, no. But there are other errors.
<alvin> jdstrand: I'm now trying to install with OpenPKG. I still have to see if there will be AppArmor problems there.
<jdstrand> alvin: I would recommend purge the kolab package and starting over. the initial apparmor denials may have created a partial installation
<jdstrand> s/installation/configuration/
<jdstrand> (for the kolab package)
<alvin> jdstand: I did that too. It did get me through the boostrap script, but then I'm stuck with the 'unable to bind DN' error in /var/log/messages.
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> if you find out the issue, please file a bug so someone can get the packages fixed up
<alvin> jdstrand: I will surely do that. Of course, if the OpenPKG way works, I will not immediately reinstall using apt-get. But if I found out something, I'll report it.
<aubre> has anyone tried the latest uec images that we posted earlier today?
<aubre> I mean that was posted
<aubre> keyboard fail
<alkisg> I'm looking for a utility to bypass NAT connections, like ssh -R, but one that doesn't involve user accounts. E.g. I may be able to do this with netcat.
<alkisg> Clients A and B are behind NATs. Server S has a public IP. I got root access on all of them. I want to be able to map e.g. the vnc port 5900 of client A to port 12345 of the server, so that B can connect to it. Any utilities for that? (I guess I need two utilities, one for the server and one for client A).
<uvirtbot> New bug: #441016 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Error on mysql installation" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441016
<uvirtbot> New bug: #322348 in apparmor (universe) "slapd cannot read nscd files on Hardy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322348
<dmacnutt> can you have more than 1 failover peer with dhcpd?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #446056 in eucalyptus (main) "eucalyptus upstart stop doesn't kill dhcp3 server" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446056
<brandonc503> hey all so i am installing postfix and dovecot for email and was trying to test first part with thunderbirds but not sure whats not working
<brandonc503> i am using my ip address cause i have no domain name yet
<brandonc503> i have 2 routers
<brandonc503> tried using 25 587  but not sure where to make all changes for different ports
<brandonc503> and i changed the master.cf file and found this which i figure what i need to find out
<brandonc503> what channel would i ask questions about my email server troublesooting
<brandonc503> err
<brandonc503> An error occurred with the POP3 mail server. Mail server server name responded: message
<brandonc503> (Where message might be blank.)
<brandonc503>     * You specified the wrong server. The server you specified exists, but it is not a POP3 server.
<brandonc503>     * You specified the wrong port number. Ask whoever runs the POP3 server what the correct port number is.
<brandonc503>     * The server is down. This is usually temporary. If it persists, contact whoever administers the server
<brandonc503> used http://mysql-apache-php.com
<PhotoJim> anybody decent with IPv6?  I deployed radvd on my router yesterday and my Debian boxes happily obtain IPv6 IPs and a default route.  but my Ubuntu server (which has its own public IP but is connected to said router via a different NIC) doesn't seem to hear the broadcasts so doesn't get an IPv6 IP.
<brandonc503> i was at the part ...Now, you can use your outlook express to test ....
<ball> Does Ubuntu Server run adequately on an Intel D945GCLF (Atom 230, 2G RAM)
<ball> ?
<Jagged> ball: I'm running it on a P3 750 MHz with 512 MB of DDR ram
<Jagged> ball: It largely depends on which services you use and what you load will be.
<ball> Jagged: I was thinking more in terms of hardware compatability
<brandonc503> i got 800mhz 256 sk ram
<ball> It'll be a lightly loaded file server, primarily
<ball> (almost a NAS)
<Jagged> ball: I don't see why linux wouldn't support the 945 chipset
<ball> Jagged: I just wondered.
<Jagged> ball: http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d945gclf/sb/CS-029475.htm
<Jagged> ball: It appears that so long as you use at least 8.04 with a newer kernel, it will work.
<ball> Does "native" there indicate a driver that ships in the Linux kernel?
<Jagged> Generally speaking, yes.
<ball> Well that looks positive.  Thanks!
<Jagged> That board uses a realtex chip for the lan
<Jagged> *realtek
<ball> Hmm... I wonder which one.
<Jagged> which is why some distributions may require compiling the kernel module for it
<Jagged> rtl8169 I think
<Jagged> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812817
<PhotoJim> ball: Ubuntu Server runs fine on my 1 GB, 2 x 1 GHz Pentium III server for home use, and could handle small enterprise use.
<Jagged> PhotoJim: I think he was more concerned with chipset support than processing capability.
<ball> PhotoJim: Are those Coppermine chips?
<PhotoJim> oh, ok.  shouldn't be a problem though.  I run standard Ubuntu desktop on my AA1 (Atom N270).  not aware that that server has any weird hardware.
<PhotoJim> ball: I think so.  I can look easily enough if you want to know.
<PhotoJim> ball: Yup, Coppermine, so saith /etc/cpuinfo.
<ball> PhotoJim: thanks
<aubre> when I try to start an instance, I get this message in cc.log on my front-end :in MANAGED-NOVLAN mode, priv interface 'eth1' must be a bridge, tunneling disabled - should I take that to mean that I should set up the private interface on my front-end to be a bridge as well as the one on the node controllers?
<ball> I'm looking forward to getting this machine up and running.
<aubre> I'm going to try it.
<PhotoJim> ball: np
<brandonc503> to make a local user and group it syasys: # CD to /home/<user> and create a symbolic link to /var/www as this is the public html folder.
<brandonc503> ln -s /var/www www
<brandonc503> what does it mean?
<brandonc503> make a file in /home/brandon?
<brandonc503> or for the user i wana make login for?
<brandonc503> for fvsftpd btw
<ball> brandonc503: it creates a symbolic link
<ball> ...if you do it in /, it creates www, which /really/ points to /var/www
<brandonc503> what part do i type in the terminal just the ln-s /var/www/ www
<ball> oh hang on
<ball> They want you do to it in /home
<ball> you could just as easily type "ln -s /var/www /home/www"
<ball> (without the quotes)
<brandonc503> right, cool thanks
<ball> umm... might want to sudo that, depending on your rights
<brandonc503> i did, thanks
<brandonc503> so that folder is for one user? or i cna put other folders in there for users cause now its saying chown -R <user> /var/www
<ball> brandonc503: you want users to have their own directories on the Web server?
<brandonc503> na
<brandonc503> just wana be able to have many users access whole thing
<ball> See if your Web server software created a "web" or "www" group
<ball> ...grant write permission to that group and add only the users you want to have access to it.
<brandonc503> how
 * ball shrugs
<ball> I'm new to Linux
<brandonc503> ill look
<uvirtbot> New bug: #390154 in postfix (main) "i was downloading some software (a bunch) and postfix crashed after it asked me to verify my hostname during the software install thru synaptic" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390154
<brandonc503> ball: no it didnt make that name
<ball> brandonc503: You could probably do that yourself then.
<ball> ...just don't make the directory world-writable
<brandonc503> so by puting ln -s /var/www /home/www i am making symbolic folder in /var/www to /home/www which makes the user www since its in the home folder?
<AnirbanHazra>  I have started my Bind service more than 24 hrs ago. Still my website is not resolving to the new ip !
<ball> brandonc503: you manually specify the group to which the directory belongs
<uvirtbot> New bug: #428814 in amavisd-new (universe) "Removal of the package does not remove the cron.daily script" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428814
<brandonc503> ball: so when it says # CD to /home/<user> i need to have that file first right, and i need to make user www, or i can make user name?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #415416 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "sasl2-bin doesn't mention saslauthd for apt-cache search searchterm. " [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415416
<brandonc503> k now that i think i have it. how do i login to ftp?
<brandonc503> can i do ftp://ip or download like ws ftp?
<brandonc503> is there a ftp port i need to forward like 80 for my web, thur my 2 routres?
<brandonc503> ah 21? ya
<brandonc503> okay what are some of the ways to test if my ftp is working right?
<brandonc503> im trying to connect with places>connect and not working
<brandonc503> k so if i use 192.168.1.102 and 127.0.0.1 ftp works but not my ip
<brandonc503> would that be the portfowarding?
<brandonc503>  and my www link to /var/ww seems to be broken
<uvirtbot> New bug: #446447 in rabbitmq-server (main) "rabbitmq-server doesn't start (crash in erlang)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446447
<pmatulis> how do i add a mdadm/raid device that shows up as 'removed'? i made a mistake in mdadm.conf and upon reboot a block device is now "removed"
<Pici> brandonc503: You don't seem to be getting much response here.  ubuntu-server doesnt have a grapical environment, perhaps the folks in #ubuntu could be of more help for those questions.
<brandonc503> yea they sent me here
<brandonc503> ill go back
<Pici> brandonc503: They sent you here because you said you had email server questions.
<brandonc503> ah thats right
<brandonc503> new problem sorry
<ichat> what aternatives are there to ebox on ubuntu
<ilowe> ichat: um, isn't ebox designed to run on Ubuntu?
<ilowe> ichat: according to their webpage, ebox is similar to webmin
<ichat> true, but ebox both and webmin - are of litle use  to a soho  server
<ichat> i mean,  im lookin for a win home server alternative,  thats actually manageble  though the web,    ( i wanted to try that stuf amahi is doing - but thats - fedora based,  hell - i tried but its even crappie'r than ms windows :$
<ichat> fedora i mean
<genii> ichat: ISPConfig is fairly good but I do not think it is yet packaged for Ubuntu
<ari-tczew> hello
<Spartan7> I had a quick question with a server install. Im trying to install ubuntu server lts and it is bringing up network connection not found.
<genii> Spartan7: If you have multiple ethernet adapters, make sure whichever corresponds to eth0 is the one connected, it always tries that one first, even if another one is working/connected.
<Spartan7> nope only 1
<genii> Spartan7: Is it some Gigabit type?
<Spartan7> evga nforce 750i sli mobo
<Spartan7> lspci:  http://pastebin.com/m22c00e6e
 * genii reads
<scrash09> i'm switching server distros.  have considered debian primarily, but am curious what the advantages  are of the ubuntu-server distro are.  i realize there's probably a bias in _here_ == but would appreciate objective comments :-)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #446474 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.37-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: подпроцесс новый сценарий pre-removal возвратил код ошибки 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446474
<genii> Spartan7: It's not even showing any network controllers there. I do know the NForce/NVidia MCP chipset has been problemmatic. Does:  lsusb         show an adapter?
<Spartan7> checking
<genii> scrash09: Support community is very helpful with Ubuntu, also there are definite release and support cycles, unlike Debian
<genii> ( Debian is a "rolling release" )
<scrash09> genii: hi. re: community.  i just noticed that there IS a ubuntu-server ch, but no debian-server channel.  tough to get server questions answered in debian ...
<scrash09> re: rolling release.  not sure --yet -- if it matters to me.  coming from opensuse where i need 25+ non-standard repos on top of a "release" just to not be horribly disfunctional and out of date -- it was, as well, effectively a rolling-release
<scrash09> hm.  docs online look very polished ...  at least, prolific
<Spartan7> lsusb > http://pastebin.com/m2737a820
<Spartan7> is there a on off switch on the mobo for the nic?
<scrash09> ok, ubuntu-server's installing ... in the meantime, let's try this here.
<scrash09> I've config'd exim server to exec the service as "exim -C /non/standard/path/exim.conf".  Runs fine (on debain; soon on ubuntu, i presume). Cron jobs that mail, however, still invoke "just exim (or, sendmail)" which tries to use the compiled-in default config @ /etc/exim/exim.conf.
<scrash09> What's the right way to make cron, and any/all invocations of exim by server daemons etc, use the '/non/standard/path/exim.conf'?
<genii> Spartan7: The A-Data device looks to be some external drive. My hunch is your ethernet adapter is on the PCI, just the MCP chipset needs a driver to see it
<genii> Ah... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/371276
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 371276 in linux "Fresh Install 9.04, nvidia MCP55 ethernet not working" [Undecided,New]
<Spartan7> I see
<genii> (there is a similar report for 8.04)
<Spartan7> that suckas
<Spartan7> I wonder if the pacthj mentioned would work on 8.04
<genii> Spartan7: I personally would try it, since otherwise it means a standalone adapter which DOES work needs to be put in and take up a slot, etc
<genii> (and it's a fresh install anyways)
<Spartan7> yea
<Spartan7> thanks genii. I'll see if this works.
<genii> Spartan7: Best of luck, perhaps keep us posted as for results
<Spartan7> genii, do you think that inastalling 9.04 server might fix the issue?
<StrangeCharm> i have a process that keeps getting oom-killed. how can i fix this?
<genii> Spartan7: No, since there are bug reports of same issue on both versions (8.04 AND 9.04)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #382832 in libnss-ldap (universe) "Need comment for line added to /etc/ldap.conf by nssldap-update-ignoreusers(8)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382832
<genii> StrangeCharm: Sorry, not an area I'm familiar with
<AnirbanHazra> How to flush DNS cache in Ubuntu from shell ?
<bventura> i have a dns problem if anyone can help see here:
<bventura> http://snippets.dzone.com/user/bventura
<bventura> i can't reach my CNAME'd host, i think that double name thing must be related, the dig line where it says mail.mydomain.com.	529373	IN	CNAME	ubuntusvr2.mydomain.com.mydomain.com.
<bventura> what did i do wrong?
<smoser> AnirbanHazra, it depends what is doing the caching
<smoser> if you're using dnsmasq easiest way is to restart it.
<smoser> if its somewhere upstream from you, you can't do anything afaik
<AnirbanHazra> smoser: reflecting the old ip aadess instead of new one of my doaminn
<smoser> it depends on what is doing the caching. you have no control over any dns server other than your own.
<smoser> if you just want to "fix" it temporarily on your system, i suggest putting the updated value in /etc/hosts
<ari-tczew> work-around, not fix :>
<bventura> .
<aubre> with Eucalyptus it shows all my nodes' cores when I do a euca-describe-availability-zones verbose, but when I tru to start an instance it shuts down rapidly, I look at cc.log and don't really see anything, where else should I look?
<aubre> in nc.log I seelibvirt: Domain not found: no domain with matching name
<aubre> in nc.log I see libvirt: Domain not found: no domain with matching name
<tmeVinny> would anyone know how to install joomla on ubuntu-server
<_ruben> google shows tons of howtos on ubuntu+joomla
<_ruben> bventura: what's the result of dig mail.mydomain.com. (note the trailing dot) .. or did you fix it already?
<aubre> never mind me I fixed my problem
<aubre> aubre : good news all - my system is now working and running instances
<aubre> I can also run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade :)
<aubre> fyi this is using latest karmic cd, lastest updates
<aubre> and using ttx fine blog posts
<aubre> and, todays uec-cloud images
<uvirtbot> New bug: #357060 in openldap (main) "Kolab setup needs to change slapd apparmor profile" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357060
<uvirtbot> New bug: #436795 in mailman (main) "list_lists crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436795
<bventura> _ruben still no fix, here is the answer to the dig you asked:
<bventura> mail.mydomain.com.	300	IN	A	216.34.94.184
<bventura> i'm not sure what that IP is, the network solutions DNS server?
<bventura> oops crap i forgot to substitudte my real domain name hold on
<_ruben> heheh
<bventura> ok that seems to give the right answer (i think): first line:
<bventura> mail.mydomain.com.	604800	IN	CNAME	ubuntusvr2.mydomain.com.
<bventura> then
<bventura> ubuntusvr2.mydomain.com. 604800 IN	A	75.101.46.103
<_ruben> so your local resolver config is broken, it doesnt treat mail.mydomain.com as a fqdn
<_ruben> one of the workarounds would be to remove "search mydomain.com" from /etc/resolv.conf
<bventura> ok i'll try it
<_ruben> there's also a setting somewhere (havent needed in age) that determines the number of dots required to treat it as a fqdn
<aubre> go to http://131.204.2.52/ :) It's a Eucalyptus Ubuntu image that won't be up long , but it is there!
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> is anyone free to help me a bit?
<_ruben> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wizardslovak> ok i need help with partitioning
<wizardslovak> i got 80 gb hard drive and 500 gb
<wizardslovak> i want to have os on 80gb and have 500 gb as 2nd drive
<wizardslovak> i need someone to help me with swap/boot and /
<wizardslovak> it will be web server , hosting couple domains
<wizardslovak> so i would prefer all my web sites have 20-30gb space and be on one hard drive
<wizardslovak> pref 500 gb
<wizardslovak> how much space i need for /boot?
<aubre> well done to the whole UEC crew
<wizardslovak> so swap=1.5 gb , /www=40 gb ,boot= 5gb ,/usr=20gb and then 16gb unusable space??
<wizardslovak> or just swap +boot + / and thats it?
<Len_> Guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 Server on a machine with RAID 1 set. During the installation, the installer asks to load RAID modules but it doenst appear any HD when comes to partition. Can any one help me?
<ttx> kirkland, mathiaz: howdy
<zul> hey ttx
<ttx> zul: yo
<wizardslovak> people sleepin' yest?
<aubre> also my working image is a 2G image
<Len_> wizardslovak: I think so
<wizardslovak> hehe
<wizardslovak> so whats up people?
<aubre> running UEC
<Len_> nothing much, and u?
<wizardslovak> ssdd heh , just installing ubuntu server on my old machine heh
<wizardslovak> quick question , better to install LAMP which installing system or do it later/
<Len_> wizardslovak: Do you know what's causing Ubuntu not recognize Raid 1 during installation
<Len_> ?
<aubre> I like installing stuff later
<wizardslovak> do you have raid card?
<Len_> the raid was set during boot.
<wizardslovak> aubre: whats the difference btw now and later? later you will do updates which will be equall
<Len_> strange thing is that Ubuntu ask to load raid module
<Len_> but during installation it doesnt show any HD to make partition
<aubre> wizardslovak: my old and crusty set ways is all
<wizardslovak> i might be wrong but i read that ubuntu server has hard times with raid1 wihout card tho
<wizardslovak> if it doesnt see HD in installation , check cables and power cables to HDs
<wizardslovak> aubre: i am newbie heh
<Len_> I read something about on forums, but the informations were too vague
<wizardslovak> some time ago i did web server but couldnt figure out postfix tho
<wizardslovak> now i came back to finish it ;p;p
<aubre> wizardslovak we were all newbs at one point
<wizardslovak> Len_: if installation doesnt see HDs , There is some connection problem then
<wizardslovak> aubre: true ,
<wizardslovak> Len_: what about jumper settings?
<wizardslovak> Len_: is it dell pc?
<Len_> FP
<Len_> HP
<Len_> Jumper are ok, I installed Ubuntu server without raid on another machine
<wizardslovak> aubre: i prefer when there is somebody who actually guides me true work , and i dont like to read all those howtos
<Len_> same configuration
<Len_> and when I erease array, it show both HD to install
<aubre> wizardslovak: it takes some getting used to
<wizardslovak> Len_: hmm
<Len_> wizardslovak: hmm sounds like trouble :P
<wizardslovak> Len_: not trouble , i just never installed raid
<Len_> I think I'll just install it without raid then
<wizardslovak> Len_: http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server/
<Len_> wizardslovak: from what I know, raid software it's different when raid it's implemented on hardware
<Len_> wizardslovak: Hardware has a better performance
<wizardslovak> lol , i told you i dont know much about raid and never installed it
<wizardslovak> i remember i tried it once on vmware and did have problems with it
<wizardslovak> you guys use ssh or gui ?
<wizardslovak> like webmin?
<bventura> i like ssh myself
<wizardslovak> i am just curious , i prefer ssh although its harder cause i know only handfull of commands
<uvirtbot> New bug: #434799 in openssh (main) "X11 forwarding via SSH does not work after upgrade to karmic" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434799
<Len_> wizardslovak: I use ssh
<bventura> it is a lot to get into but it's worth it to learn & practice
<wizardslovak> lol i just resseted into my new installed server and there is errror 16
<Len_> wizardslovak: since my workstation is windows I use putty
<wizardslovak> i tried putty but couldnt transfer files (web site) from it
<bventura> on a side note... ifyou want to have real fun with ssh, trick friends and family that use mac to give you ssh access then log onto their machine while they use it and execute a "say" command.. you can make their box start taking smack to them it's hilarious
<bventura> i think you need to use sftp wizard
<wizardslovak> ok now i need to figure out whats that error 16 tho
<smoser> soren, ping
<smoser> or maybe zul
<smoser> what is it that sets up /mnt on a ec2 image
<smoser> i dont see anywhere where ec2-init makes a filesystem on /dev/sdb, so i'm assuming it comes with a bare filesystem
<osmosis> is there a way to purge all the old kernel images that I am not using anymore? I see a bunch in my grub menu.
<smoser> i'm just wonderin because on a m1.large instance, you get 2 disks.
<ilowe> osmosis: just "apt-get remove" the old kernel packages and they'll get cleaned out of grub's menu.lst
<wizardslovak> ok i got it heh
<wizardslovak> i just had to point him to sda3 to look fos boot
<wizardslovak> my fault cause i could set it up on sda1
<smoser> osmosis, i do something like
<smoser> pkgs=""; for x in /boot/vmlinuz-*; do [ "${x}" = "/boot/vmlinuz-$(uname -r)" ] && { echo "skipping ${x} - cur"; continue; } ; out=$(dpkg -S "${x}") || { echo "failed ${x}"; continue; }; pkgs="${pkgs} ${out%:*}"; done; echo "remove:${pkgs}"
<wizardslovak> smoser: pastebin
<smoser> one line!
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288808/
<jcastro> kirkland: jono asked me to put together a call for testing for eucalyptus and then run it by you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JorgeCastro/EucalyptusCFH
<jcastro> did I miss anything?
<smoser> instead of 'echo...remove' , you could apt-get remove ${pkgs}
<smoser> hmm.. but that doesnt' get rid of your headers
<uvirtbot> New bug: #425346 in openssh (main) "Banner displays two \" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425346
<StrangeCharm> how do i make a user a sudoer?
<smoser> maybe better:
<genii> StrangeCharm: man visudo
<smoser> cur=$(uname -r); cur=${cur%-*}; dpkg -l | awk '$1 = "ii" && $2 ~ /linux-.*2.6/ && $2 !~ /.*'${cur}'.*/ { print $2 }'
<smoser> that lists packages you could get rid of
<uvirtbot> New bug: #422518 in openssh (main) "rt2500pci wifi driver and slow SSH connection" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422518
<wizardslovak> sooo
<wizardslovak> people
<wizardslovak> how do i set up static ip?
<wizardslovak> on ubuntu server tho
<soren> smoser: What's up?
<smoser> have you done anythign with sdb and sdc ?
<smoser> just wondering
<soren> smoser: Oh, just saw your question. No, they are set up by EC2.
<soren> We just mount them.
<smoser> ok. yeah, so in a 'large', i get sdb on /mnt
<smoser> and sdc is unmounted
<smoser> which is fine
<wizardslovak> what command to restart interfaces?
<smoser> it'd be nice if i could magically raid them or something raid0 would get me (possibly) better performance
<smoser> wizardslovak, /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<smoser> wizardslovak, man interfaces
<ttx> kirkland, mathiaz: o/
<mathiaz> ttx: yo frenchie!
<ttx> mathiaz: anything before I go to bed ?
<mathiaz> ttx: better ask kirkland
<mathiaz> ttx: I haven't done a lot of UEC things today (landscape SRU)
<ttx> mathiaz: sure, you are closer to him than I am, so nudge him :)
<mathiaz> ttx: I got the stress testing script from upstream
<kirkland> ttx: heya
<mathiaz> ttx: just poked him
<kirkland> ttx: i just got poked
<ttx> magic
<kirkland> ttx: testing the latest iso now
<kirkland> ttx: looking good
<kirkland> ttx: running uec images now
<kirkland> ttx: the dyn-block-storage bug is now confirmed
<ttx> okokok
<wizardslovak> http://pastebin.com/m7dca0930
<kirkland> ttx: i'm trying to merge libvirt-0.7.1 right now, to reproduce there
<kirkland> ttx: it's going to take me some devoted time to fix that one
<kirkland> ttx: just warning, i'll need to shift some focus tomorrow away from strictly eucalyptus to solve that
<kirkland> ttx: i also sent a build of eucalyptus bzr919 to my ppa
<kirkland> ttx: i might upload that later tonight, if our testing approves it
<kirkland> ttx: some multi-cluster fixes there
<ttx> ok
<kirkland> ttx: also, nurmi and i are planning on the "last" uploads to eucalyptus being tues pm
<kirkland> ttx: rather, he understands that we should not upload anything after tues pm
<kirkland> ttx: that should give us all wednesday to do our rc-freeze testing
<ttx> sounds good.
<kirkland> ttx: thanks for the test case updates
<kirkland> ttx: those look good
<kirkland> ttx: i made a minor change
<kirkland> ttx: it's damn near scriptable now
<ttx> kirkland: we'll need to change them again if we are to use a 2G uec image directly
<kirkland> ttx: agreed
<ttx> kirkland: ok, see you tomorrow then
<mathiaz> ttx: I'm updating the test cases now
<mathiaz> kirkland: ^^
<mathiaz> ttx: to support 2G images
<mathiaz> ttx: which I'm testing now on my UEC cluster
<ttx> mathiaz: you were downloading the .manifest file in your instructions, I removed that part
<kirkland> ttx: cool
<kirkland> MatBoy: thanks
<smoser> ttx, kirkland mathiaz, at some point soon the newly agreed upon directory layout will appear at http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/karmic/20091008.3/
<ttx> mathiaz: any reason why ?
<mathiaz> ttx: hm - I don't remember having written these
<mathiaz> kirkland: ^^?
<ttx> mathiaz: s/why/why you downloaded that file/
<smoser> ttx, where is the docs you're working on ?
<ttx> anyway, its not needed, so I removed it, fyi
<mathiaz> smoser: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerEConfig
<mathiaz> smoser: there is already http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/karmic/20091008.5/
<ttx> ok, I'm going to bed now
 * ttx disappears
<kirkland> ttx: that was probably my mistake (downloading manifest)
<ttx> ok
<smoser> mathiaz, yeah, but the next will pop in the middle at .3 . the .5 doesn't have the 'unpacked' directory. but is otherwise (i think) the same.
<mathiaz> smoser: ok
<smoser> you want help updating http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerEConfig ?
<mathiaz> smoser: I'm going to update it now
<Bilge> How can I encrypt the root partition in place using AES?
<mathiaz> smoser: could you review http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerEConfig?
<mathiaz> smoser: I've updated some parts of it
<smoser> i think this is wrong:
<smoser> UEC_INITRD=$UEC_IMG-initrd.img-virtual
<smoser> no '.img'
<smoser> wget $URL/$UEC_IMG.tar.gz
<mathiaz> smoser: right - updated
<wizardslovak> when i had putty on xp i could login but i couldnt transfer stuff like web site
<smoser> tar -S -xzf $UEC_IMG.tar.gz
<smoser> then i think we might be good. mathiaz
<mathiaz> smoser: ok - I'll update the instructions
<mathiaz> smoser: is there any swap on the UEC image?
<smoser> no. uec adds swap
<smoser> ec2 is a funny world
<mathiaz> smoser: hm - I've just booted an uec image on UEC and I don't have any swap set
<mathiaz> smoser: what did you mean by "uec adds swap" ?
<smoser> hold on. let me boot an ec2 to check
<addisonj_> hmm... so trying to copy over contents of a directory except for one sub-directory inside that directory... currently to dumb to think of the best way to do that
<smoser> mathiaz, so,on a ec2 (m1.small) when the system boots, /proc/partitions looks like:
<smoser> $ cat /proc/partitions
<smoser> major minor  #blocks  name
<smoser>    8        2  156352512 sda2
<smoser>    8        3     917504 sda3
<smoser>    8        1   10485760 sda1
<smoser> the uec image is only sda1
<smoser> its a partition image
<smoser> ec2 adds these other paritions, one with some space (that we mount at /mnt) and one with swap (sda3) that we use.
<smoser> uec should do that too
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://packages.debian.org/sid/libvirt-bin
<smoser> addisonj_, i'd use rsync and --exclude
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/karmic/20091008.6 will have new output soon (ignore my comment on .3 before).
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/karmic/20091008.6/ is there now, and i'm leaving for a few hours at least. maybe till morning.
<mathiaz> smoser: all *SUMS files are empty on http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/karmic/20091008.6/
<foxray> hi is it possible to install ubuntu server on a virtual machine and access it from outside, trying to setup an ftp server
<smoser> mathiaz, hmm... yeah, i'll have to look at that tomorrow, it must have not realized it should sum something named .tar.gz
<smoser> hmm.. but then it did in the unpacked dir.
<smoser> tomorrow.
<MatBoy> kirkland: NP, I didn't do a thing :P ;)
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, I'm trying to change the motd, but I guess it keeps getting overwritten by update-motd. I like most of what that package does, but I want to remove the uname line in particular -- however I can't find where that is added (it isn't any of the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/). Does anyone know where that is added so I can remove it?
<Administrator_> hello people
<wizardslowik> anyones here?
<Mike_lifeguard> wizardslowik: No, there is nobody here.
<Mike_lifeguard> Not even me.
<Mike_lifeguard> Or you.
<wizardslowik> nicee
<wizardslowik> can someone help me with setting apache for my website?
<Mike_lifeguard> What specifically do you need help with/
<wizardslowik> well i just made fresh install so i need someone to give me a little guide
<wizardslowik> how to set up apache
<wizardslowik> apache works
<Mike_lifeguard> Maybe you should start by stating what *doesn't* work and maybe someone can help you (not me however, I know next to nothing about apache)
<wizardslowik> ok
<Mike_lifeguard> Also note that #httpd is apache's channel on freenode
<ruben23> hi i have installed ubuntu-server with 2 nic cards..on the installation process both cards are detected, problem is when the installation is done, i command ifconfig only eht0 is detected
<ruben23> what could have happened
<ruben23> anyone have idea..?
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-09
<wizardslowik> can someone point me to apache howto site
<Hypnoz> ruben23: look in /etc/network/interfaces and see if they're both listed in there. also check lspci
<ruben23> Hypnoz: i can see them both on the lspci
<ruben23> on the interfaces i cant see them, ill configure the missing ethernet card..?
<Hypnoz> how many interfaces are listed in the file /etc/network/interfaces
<Hypnoz> lo, eth0... any more?
<Hypnoz> actually interfaces might only show lo huh
<Hypnoz> do you see 2 adapters listed in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<wizardslowik> how to transfer my web site from pc to server using command line?
<wizardslowik> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<bventura> wizard you can use FTP to do that transfer as well
<wizardslowik> how?
<wizardslowik> right now i am on putty
<bventura> ftp username@server
<wizardslowik> ok lets say i want to transfer index.html from laptop to server
<wizardslowik> how would command look
<bventura> one sec wiz
<wizardslowik> thx
<bventura> ok so, to move around you want to use cd (change directory) so you would log on, then lcd (local change directory) to where the file is on your PC, then once you've LCD to the right place, you want to cd to the location where you want to put the file on the server.  Then use put [filename]
<bventura> so first, cd [path to the file on your pc]
<bventura> toops
<bventura> so first, lcd [path to the file on your pc]
<bventura> then so first, cd [path to the destination on your server]
<bventura> then put index.html
<bventura> and all of those steps are after you've already est. connection with ftp un@servername
<wizardslowik> wai twait
<wizardslowik> where should i write it? in putty or cmd
<bventura> i think in putty but i'm a mac guy not too good with windows.. putty is a unix terminal emulator for windows right?
<wizardslowik> i use putty to communicate with ubuntu server
<bventura> then yes, in putty
<wizardslowik> ok so first lcd d:\folder\index?
<bventura> i'm not sure if the d: is right
<bventura> can you type 'pwd' and tell me what it answers?
<bventura> or rather, lpwd
<wizardslowik> /home/username
<bventura> what about lpwd?
<wizardslowik> syntax error
<bventura> right
<bventura> not all ftp support lpwd i guess
<bventura> try it the way you first wrote, "lcd d:\folder\index"
<StrangeCharm_> where should i go to find out how to set up a dns record for my domain?
<bventura> but if that doesn't work try "lcd /folder/index"
<wizardslowik> lcd command not found
<bventura> also wiz this guide is a good one for apache start you asked that above: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<wizardslowik> well i already configured apache
<wizardslowik> i just need web site to be there lol
<bventura> oh ok brb
<wizardslowik> and then name servers heh
<bventura> ok well not all ftp support the l- commands, so try it with absolute paths I guess, like this:
<bventura> put /path/to/your/file/local /path/to/your/file/remote
<Administrator_> ok back
<Hypnoz> that is not easier than rsync or scp
<Administrator_> so what should i use?
<bventura> yeah i've not that familiar with those two progs they may be easier
<bventura> personally i like to use samba and just connect with my mac thru vpn ;) then i can use the finder to just move things around
<Hypnoz> ftp is good if you have a gui, for command line where you have ssh access, scp -r or rsync -a
<Administrator_> can i actually use scp in putty
<Hypnoz> is the remote system on your network?
<Administrator_> its on my LAN
<Administrator_> i am on laptop with xp
<Hypnoz> there is apps that let you transfer files over port 22 (ssh connection) like you would with FTP
<Administrator_> that would ease my pain , what its called?
<Hypnoz> I haven't tried this one, but http://winscp.net/eng/index.php
<Hypnoz> looks promising
<Hypnoz> it basically just uses port 22 and your ssh login info to transfer files
<Hypnoz> sometimes called SFTP
<Hypnoz> cause it mimics FTP functionality over ssh
<Administrator_> lets see
<Administrator_> i am getting error
<Administrator_> scp:/home/folder/index.html Permission denied
<Administrator_> i am trying to copy it to /home/username/website
<Administrator_> i login with username
<Administrator_> maybe i should with root
<Hypnoz> you have /home/username/website on an XP machine?
<Administrator_> no
<Hypnoz> oh you're trying to copy from your xp to linux
<Administrator_> on xp its on d:\
<Hypnoz> ok, ya the account you're logging in as doesn't have write permission to that folder
<Hypnoz> can go to /home/username and "ls -l website" and it will show you the owner and permissions
<Administrator_> ok i did login with root and it works lol
<Hypnoz> ya course
<Hypnoz> just make sure that is ok that root owns the file
<Hypnoz> instead of "username"
<Administrator_> root owns the folder
<Administrator_> should user own folder?
<Hypnoz> ya probably
<Hypnoz> if its in the user's home dir
<Administrator_> oooo
<Administrator_> i used sudo with mkdir
<Hypnoz> yep there ya go
<Hypnoz> in /home/username, run "chown username:username -R website"
<Administrator_> ohh thx
<Administrator_> onemore think
<Hypnoz> that will recursively change user:group ownership to website and subfolders + files
<Administrator_> ok i tried
<Administrator_> it shows that i cannot change files which are in "Website" folder
<Hypnoz> cd /home/username && sudo chown -R username:username website/
<Hypnoz> forgot the sudo
<Hypnoz> can't change permissions of root owned folder without sudo
<Administrator_> ok now its esername as owner
<Administrator_> thx
<Administrator_> one more think
<Hypnoz> so now when you WinSCP log in as username instead of root
<Administrator_> i am using moniker as my domain controller , and i am trying to use my ip as zone record
<Administrator_> i got type A,host -ubuntuserver,adress xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Administrator_> shouldnt i use CNAME as record type?
<ekimmargni> Can someone help me understand what the groups I'm in are? I understand the first & last, but not the rest... mikelifeguard@binnie:~$ groups --> mikelifeguard adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare admin
<Administrator_> i got static ip and port 80 open
<Hypnoz> Host (A) is for names that point to IP's,
<Slimu> Good evening
<Administrator_> well yea i want to when someone type website.com to point to my server
<Hypnoz> cdrom is self explanatory, plugdev probably means plug and play devices, lpadmin is printer admin, sambashare is something to do with samba
<Hypnoz> not sure about adm
<ekimmargni> samba is sharing filesystems with windows, isn't it?
<Hypnoz> yeah
<Administrator_> yes
<Slimu> Im having trouble posting to ubuntuforums.org..... firefox just says "connecting to ubuntuforums.org...." and never allows my post to go up. Am i alone?
<Slimu> I urgently need to post an Apache related question up
<ekimmargni> so can I safely remove the group if I don't need it? (I bet there's software installed for that I don't need too...)
<ekimmargni> Hypnoz: is there a way to see a description for a group?
 * ekimmargni re-reads man groups
<Hypnoz> hmm .. i know the info is held in /etc/group, but i'm not sure if there is descriptions
<Hypnoz> might have to google it?
<Administrator_> hypnoz
<Administrator_> i remember there was command that you can check nameservers of web site
<ekimmargni> dig?
<Hypnoz> dig
<Administrator_> ooo ok i got it
<Hypnoz> for searching for commands, try apropos <searchword>
<Administrator_> ok still hypnoz
<Administrator_> so type A zone record is enough?
<Administrator_> host is my servers name right?
<ekimmargni> apparently adm and admin are for using sudo... but the language used is ambiguous - it reads as though they're redundant :\
<ekimmargni> aha! adm is for reading /var/log while admin is for real sudo access
<Hypnoz> yeah should be good, A records mean "host" points to "IP"
<Hypnoz> good find ekimm
<ekimmargni> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-July/028556.html
<Administrator_> host is my server name ,right?
<Administrator_> hypnoz try digg wizzy.us
<Administrator_> it should point me to my ip
<Administrator_> but it doesnt
<Hypnoz> http://pastebin.com/m427f84f3
<Hypnoz> how long ago did you set up the record?
<Administrator_> 15 mins ago
<Hypnoz> internet DNS isn't instant
<Administrator_> i know
<Hypnoz> that info has to propagate through the whole internet. changes take even longer
<Administrator_> ok ome moer question
<Hypnoz> dnsadmin.moniker.com
<Hypnoz> is that where it should be going?
<Administrator_> well my domain is registered with moniker
<Hypnoz> ah. so that part is right, then moniker.com has to forward to your system
<Administrator_> ok so i should give it more time
<Hypnoz> if you set up the right info in their site, maybe just give it a while
<Hypnoz> patience is a virtue grasshopper
<Administrator_> heheh tell me about it , i am carp fishermen
<Hypnoz> anytime someone tells me they're a fisherman i picture them on a boat like deadliest catch on discovery channel
<Hypnoz> freezing water in the middle of the night
<Administrator_> heheh no no
<Hypnoz> pulling up baskets of fish
<Administrator_> i am shore guy
<Administrator_> heheh
<Administrator_> in carp fishing you gotta wait sometimes even 48 hrs
<Administrator_> do i need phpmyadmin?
<Hypnoz> cows move slower, become a cow fisherman you wouldn't have to work nearly as hard
<Hypnoz> everyone needs phpmyadmin because it is amazing
<Hypnoz> unless you enjoy managing your mysql tables from the command line
<Hypnoz> then more power to you
<Administrator_> lol
<Administrator_> nah
<JanC> ssh port forwarding + GUI tools works too  :P
<Hypnoz> gui tools are old and broken, webui is the new hotness
<Administrator_> webui?
<JanC> web user interface
<Administrator_> thx
<Administrator_> i am newbie
<Hypnoz> everyone's gotta be a newbie at some point
<JanC> everybody was a newbie once, it's curable  ツ
<Hypnoz> being a newbie at linux is particularly painful however
<Administrator_> lo not that newbie lol
<Administrator_> but i love it
<Administrator_> ok so i got phpmyadmin
<Administrator_> when itry to sign in with username it doesnt work
<Administrator_> only with root
<Hypnoz> need to create new users that you can sign in as then
<JanC> it's the mysql username, not the system username
<Hypnoz> can do it through phpmyadmin
<Slimu> Whats the correct 'voodoo' for allowing mod_python to write to a file in the WWW directory? been trying for ages today but its a fail
<JanC> Slimu: user permissions...
<Slimu> AH!
<Slimu> thanks - thats a chown curse eh?
<Hypnoz> ls -ld /var/www
<Administrator_> hypnoz try dig wizzy.us
<Hypnoz> what is the user group?
<Hypnoz> its different from two different networks I run it from
<Slimu> Hypnoz: me? www-data
<Hypnoz> it seems like it hasn't finished propgating
<Hypnoz> that seems right
<Hypnoz> was wondering if it was owned by root
<tarvid> vaguely remember a reverse dns generator but I can't find one for jaunty
<Hypnoz> could probably find a website that can do it
<Slimu> I keep getting a newthread.php saveas dialog box from ubuntuforums - i guess they're working on it
<tarvid> is there a successor to mkrdns?
<Administrator_> how do i find host name? whats the command
<ekimmargni> host name of what?
<Administrator_> of server
<ekimmargni> of which server?
<Administrator_> my
<ekimmargni> hostname
<Administrator_> sorry i ment hostname
<ekimmargni> hostname will give you your server's hostname
<Administrator_> ok so i updated zone record in moniker and my site still doesnt work
<ekimmargni> Administrator_: http://p.defau.lt/?UpMIXlQ0SuQRyqZb3p6r_A
<wizardslowak> ??
<ekimmargni> I was showing you what the command does
<wizardslowak> oo ok
<ekimmargni> What is the domain name?
<wizardslowak> so as type in zone records is A enought or should i choose different host
<wizardslowak> wizzy.us
 * ekimmargni shrugdances
<ekimmargni> I dunno much about DNS
<wizardslowak> thx
<wizardslowak> damn
<wizardslowak> in host i should put www
<wizardslowak> not my hostname
<wizardslowak> btw
<wizardslowak> how can i set up email server for my website
<tarvid> tasksel
<wizardslowak> ok got it heh
<wizardslowak> now i need someone to help me to set up email
<wizardslowak> ok at least tell me how to set up apache for 2 domains
<S0me1> wizardslowak:  do you mean smtp server or web mail?
<wizardslowak> smtp
<wizardslowak> so i can have email@mysite.com
<JanC> wizardslowak: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<S0me1> try Proftpd or vsftpd
<JanC> but I suggest you try that in virtual machines first before you put anything on the internet
<wizardslowak> i tried some time ago postfix and i had lots of problems with it
<JanC> you don't want your server abused by spammers if you misconfigure something
<S0me1> wizardslowak: in ubuntu you will find nice tools for smtp setting
<wizardslowak> yea i gotta check it up
<uvirtbot> New bug: #425122 in postfix (main) "Configuration on installation should pop up in a dialog, rather than staying in terminal" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425122
<lamont> heh... please configure debconf to do that.  I think I might just reassign that one somewhere...
<ScottK> lamont: Layer 8
<lamont> or even 12
<ScottK> Does it go to 12?
<lamont> well, I've always been fuzzy on 9+, but there's _gotta_ be something beyond "politics"
<twb> I guess we aren't talking OSI model here?
<ScottK> Yes, we are, just OSI was incomplete.
<cancuengt> hello, everyone
<cancuengt> I'm writing from guatemala requesting help for a problem with a network card
<cancuengt> if anyone i'll be thanked
<twb> What is there above the application layer?
<ScottK> twb: lusers.
<twb> 8 through 12 layers are the "luser layer"?
<twb> Oh, I see, you're all being flippant.
<twb> e.g. "Layer 8: dealing with the bloody change management system"
<ScottK> The language is flippant, but blaming the user for being an idiot is deadly serious in the case of that bug.
<twb> No doubt.  I was confused before, because I thought you were talking about some kind of *serious* extension to OSI.
<AnirbanHazra> what is the TTL format in bind dns records ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #446858 in eucalyptus "If a cluster is deregistered before a SC, the cloud controller will continue contacting the SC" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446858
<lirk> Hi guys, I was thinking if using jeos is better than full ubuntu server for www backend server ?
<ttx> kirkland: howdy
 * ttx looks at the branch
<ttx> So its an upstream merge to 919
<kirkland> ttx: yeah, just multi-cluster fixes
<ttx> ok, how did your testing go ?
<kirkland> ttx: we tried to get euca_rootwrap in there; still not ready
<kirkland> ttx: dan will work on it tomorrow
<kirkland> ttx: testing went well
<kirkland> ttx: i didn't open any new ones :-)
<ttx> i'll work on confirming the fix for the DB deadlock one, then we'll just have to find the best way to specify it in upstart.
<ttx> kirkland: ok, go to bed, then :)
<kirkland> ttx: ;-) almost
<kirkland> ttx: i'm responding to several days worth of email backlog
<kirkland> ttx: okay, now i'm calling it a night
<ttx> gdnite
<lirk> Also free -m for jeos shown a 222 MB usage and for a normal 8.04.3 server shows only 70 MB
<qman__> none of my servers are using less than 200MB, but it all has to do with what software is running
<twb> Am I the only one that thinks "jeos" is nearly as awful a name as "gnewsense"?
<qman__> jeos is designed for a single purpose, to remove components that would be unnecessary in a virtual environment
<qman__> the packages you install on top will be identical
<lirk> I only need a really fast http backend server - webfarm, and I was thinking to strip jeos a little further, what do you guys think ?
<qman__> I think you should only use it if you're in a virtual environment
<qman__> if you need more optimization than the standard ubuntu server, then you should be compiling your own kernel and such anyway
<qman__> ubuntu server isn't exactly a heavyweight
<lirk> ok, thank you
<lirk> no, itś not, but for a backend http server there is no need for sound, floppy and netfilter in my opinion
<lirk> and probably other modules
<lirk> Don get me wrong, I like ubuntu server the way it is, I am running into production with 3 8.04 servers
<qman__> I'm of the opinion that unless that minute increase in performance is absolutely necessary, it's not worth the hassle
<qman__> I'd rather stick to a common platform
<qman__> makes troubleshooting a lot easier
<lirk> you are right here
<lirk> qman__, is there a way to specify at boot what kernel modules should be loaded
<qman__> you can prevent modules from being loaded by blacklisting in /etc/modprobe.d
<lirk> It seems good
<lirk> I also read about some modules.conf in other distributions
<Bilge> Can I install the newest version of ufw on 8.04 LTS?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to know what type of Hardware RAID has been configured?
<kaushal> on the running ubuntu 8.04 server
<_ruben> kaushal: depends on the hardware raid controller
<kaushal> 01:00.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068E PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 08)
<_ruben> if it doesnt show in the boot messages, then you'll have to see if there's any linux management tools for suchs cards
<ever> does it make sense to put a virtual machine (kvm) directly on a lvm volume of the host system? so that each vm gets its own volume and there is no filesystem on the host involved ?
<_ruben> i'd say it does
<soren> ever: That's a common setup.
<qman__> ever, that's a sensible setup, since it eliminates the overhead of running a filesystem in a file on a filesystem
<ever> ok, that's what i thought.. but vmbuilder does not support this right away?
<soren> ever: There seems to be some issues along those lines, yes.
<_ruben> hmm .. embperl seemed nice at first, but turns out a bit limited rather quickly .. or im just not finding the proper resources :p
<uvirtbot> New bug: #447099 in openldap (main) "No password set on install of slapd-2.4.18-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447099
<azlon> when i try to add a new drive to my raid using mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdg1 i get: mdadm: /dev/sdg1 not large enough to join array
<azlon> any ideas?
<_ruben> well .. /dev/sdg1 is not large enough to join the array obviously
<azlon> _ruben, but my fdisk -l says otherwise: http://pastebin.com/d2b272f5c
<azlon> it says they are the exact same size
<uvirtbot> New bug: #427539 in maven2 (main) "[FFe] Sync libmaven packages from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427539
<azlon> any ideas on the raid issue?
<_ruben> hmm .. dunno then
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> How I disable sound (beed) when I use TAB key on keyboard?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #372770 in vsftpd (main) "Add /usr/sbin/nologin to /etc/shells" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372770
<zul> ttx: is there an upstream bug tracker for likewise-open?
<ttx> yes
<ttx> zul: http://lobugs.likewise.com/
<ttx> zul: not sure how much they use it nowadays though
<zul> well it looks like this bug had been reported already upstream anyways
<uvirtbot> New bug: #434649 in likewise-open (main) "likewise-open doesn’t work with kinit" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434649
<uvirtbot> New bug: #419065 in likewise-open (main) "Likewise-open fails to authenticate users with non-English passwords" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419065
<uvirtbot> New bug: #447182 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447182
<uvirtbot> New bug: #324193 in libpam-ldap (universe) "libpam-ldap won't set non-crypt passwords" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324193
<uvirtbot> New bug: #296920 in openssh (main) "ssh : ClientAliveInterval ClientAliveCountMax combination not working properly" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296920
<ttx> smoser: should bug 444598 now be FixCommitted/FixReleased ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 444598 in vm-builder "UEC images could be simpler to download and bundle" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444598
<smoser> i think so. yes.
<ttx> smoser: ok, please update :)
<zul> ttx: for m2crypto there is a new version that im gong to upload to my ppa, if everything is kosher with the testsuite ill get a ffe for it
<ttx> zul: hmmkay
<zul> ttx: ping
<ttx> zul: pong
<zul> i saw this the other day http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/dhcp/F-12/dhcp-4.1.0-inherit-leases.patch?revision=1.1&view=markup
<zul> basically it allows users to keep their old ip address when using dhcp, i think that this might really help us
<ttx> zul: how would it help us ? close bugs ?
<zul> well if users have a low lease time samba restarts everytime the dhcp restarts, i have a workaround for that but the patch will help like ssh, mysql, etc
<ttx> hmm
<zul> if you think its too risky now then I can file it away for luckid
<zul> lucid even
<ttx> well, it's very late for that kind of change that might have some strange unforeseen sideeffects
<zul> ok ill file it away and introduce it in lucid
<uvirtbot> New bug: #447268 in gwt (main) "FTBFS: compile errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447268
<uvirtbot> New bug: #447272 in jetty6 (main) "FTBFS: compile errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447272
<zul> ttx: ill upload my samba workaround then
<superbeef> I need to completely force all the config scrips to rerun for mysql.... i've tried dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server, but nothing works...
<mathiaz> ttx: ran into bug 446841 yesterday
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 446841 in image-store-proxy "Unable to start images installed/registered via the image store" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446841
<ttx> mathiaz: just I read that
<mathiaz> ttx: wanted to make sure it's on the release team radar -
<ttx> it is
<mathiaz> ttx: seems important to me for release
<ttx> appears on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/ReleaseStatus
<mathiaz> ttx: I won't be online on Monday
<mathiaz> ttx: so I won't have so much time to track this down (except for today)
<ttx> mathiaz: how were those registered ?
<ttx> mathiaz: by the proxy magic itself ?
<mathiaz> ttx: via the image-store-proxy
<ttx> mathiaz: did you ping gustavo about the bug already ?
<mathiaz> ttx: yes
<mathiaz> ttx: he's never seen the error
<mathiaz> ttx: so next step is to get the upstream guyz have a look at it
<ttx> the error seems pretty clear in that case. That's rare enough
<mathiaz> ttx: which is why I opened a task for the eucalyptus package
<ttx> well, I have a couple issues I need them to look at as well
<mathiaz> ttx: rare - well it happens every time when the proxy registers something
<mathiaz> ttx: right - I'll look into that today
<mathiaz> ttx: but them I won't be back till Tuesday
<ttx> mathiaz: I meant "it's rare that the error message is so clear"
<mathiaz> ttx: ah ok
<ttx> mathiaz: any idea if nurmi will join us today ? Is he travelling or already back ?
<mathiaz> ttx: he should be back today
<mathiaz> ttx: it's just a few hours of travel for him
<ttx> mathiaz: because the "start after network is up" track was a dead end, in the DB deadlock issue
<mathiaz> ttx: the DB still deadlocks?
<ttx> mathiaz: every single time
<mathiaz> ttx: I've checked my setup - turns out the CC is using dhcp, with a statically assigned IP address though
<mathiaz> ttx: ok - I'll try to reboot my CC a couple of times
<ttx> dhcp/static doesn't come into play here
<mathiaz> ttx: I haven't noticed that yet - I'll look closer
<ttx> I even disabled start-at-boot to start it manually a couple minutes after everything is up
<ttx> it still triggers the issue
<mathiaz> ttx: how important is this?
<mathiaz> ttx: it doesn't crash the service - it just takes more time getting ready
<ttx> it just makes the 2-5 first commands fail
<ttx> mathiaz: so "medium"
<mathiaz> ttx: ok - so if you wait like 5 minutes before the first command
<mathiaz> ttx: the first command will actually succeed
<ttx> mathiaz: no.
<ttx> I waited 8 minutes before first command and still triggered it
<ttx> eucalyptus will do a hard reset on db connections after 5 tries
<mathiaz> ttx: it's the first command that will actually trigger the process to start the db and lead the hard reset?
<ttx> but it will by itself do some of those tries
<ttx> the first command will do one of the 5 tries
<mathiaz> ttx: gotcha
<ttx> euca explicitely waits for 5 failures before deciding to hardreset. grep "Reset" on cloud-output
<ttx> or "DEADLOCK".
<ttx> the test is : reboot, "euca-describe-availbility-zones verbose"
<ttx> mathiaz: if you get some issues there, grep for Reset / DEAZDLOCK in cloud-output
<mathiaz> ttx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/289362/
<mathiaz> ttx: let me reboot the cc
<ttx> mathiaz, zul: did you spend some time on the regression/rc bug hunt yet ?
<mathiaz> ttx: nope
<zul> mathiaz: yeah just that cifs bug so far
<mathiaz> ttx: I've got a script that creates a list of Confirmed/Triagged bugs
<ttx> zul: that's a kernel issue
<mathiaz> ttx: my plan was to go throught that list and find regression
<mathiaz> ttx: whith zul helping in getting the New,Incomplete bugs
<mathiaz> ttx: if we could get an importance set on every bug, that would help in filtering as well
<zul> ttx: 420639 398733 414359
<ttx> bug 420639
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 420639 in php5 "php-pear package problems (Karmic)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420639
<ttx> bug 398733
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 398733 in dovecot "Dovecot Plain auth broken in 1.1.1, fixed in 1.2.1" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398733
<ttx> bug 414359
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 414359 in dovecot "Dovecot-imapd, PAM auth., krb auth with non-krb user causes crash" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414359
<zul> the dovecot ones are on my radar to fix today
<zul> ttx: 5.2.10 was shipped with a broken pear, there is a known work around and apparently its fixed in 5.2.11 but I havent tested it yet
<zul> but 5.2.11 has its own problems i think as well
<mathiaz> ttx: CC rebooted - first command was successful
<ttx> grep Reset / DEADLOCK ?
<ttx> mathiaz: is it a CC or a Cloud+Cc+Walrus+SC ?
<ttx> zul: those should be nominated for karmic
<mathiaz> ttx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/289365/
<zul> ttx: okies
<genii> No kerberos with imap would suck
<mathiaz> ttx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/289366/
<zul> ttx: for lucid i want to package pear seperately from php
<ttx> as all the ones you find that are RC or regressins
<mathiaz> ttx: ^^ this is the result of grep -i reset in cloud-output
<ttx> hmmm
<zul> ttx: the 0.20.2 m2crypto suffer the same fate
<ttx> mathiaz: could you do stop/clear logs/start/test and see if you get that reset things in that case
<ttx> looks like in your case the soft reset is sufficient
<ttx> mathiaz, kirkland: about bug 444352, if both of you could do the test at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/444352/comments/13
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 444352 in eucalyptus "DB deadlock on reboot prevents UEC from working, temporarily" [Medium,Triaged]
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 444352 in eucalyptus "DB deadlock on reboot prevents UEC from working, temporarily" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444352
<kirkland> ttx: okay
<ttx> If you don't hit it, we can downgrade prio
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445595 in samba (main) "smbclient fails with SMBecho failed. Maybe server has closed the connection" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445595
<aubre_> smoser: last night you posted a couple of links to allow one to resize UEC images - is there a way to get these scripts linked from the http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic web page? or at least post shrink instructions that ttx posted in this blog entry here http://fnords.wordpress.com/2009/10/07/run-your-own-uec-part-2/ displayed on the image page?
<smoser> aubre_, yeah... we're looking for a way to distribute those / that script (which i've been fixing/working on under bug 439868)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 439868 in vm-builder "UEC images could be smaller" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439868
<aubre_> smoser: great, I really like the idea od the uec-images being small and then being able to expand them to whatever size you want, and I'm sure it would be nice for the EC2 images as well.
<smoser> well, the ec2 are different.. theres basically zero cost for 10G image above a 2G image
<smoser> so theres no value in < 10G
<smoser> i think we should probably put a bzr branch somewhere ...
<smoser> i think probably ubuntu-on-ec2 is "good enough"
<aubre_> ood point
<aubre_> good even
<aubre_> is there much benefit in running a 32-bit UEC image? sorry if the question seems silly
<zul> ttx: #447360
<aubre_> I can only think if you were running some proprietary software that wouldn't run on 64-bit
<mathiaz> ttx: I was able to reproduce your deadlock
<mathiaz> ttx: euca-describe-availability-zones verbose returns a 403 Forbidden error
<ttx> ha - ha. Any reason why it wouldn't trigger the first time ?
<ttx> because I reproduce it reliably here
<ttx> mathiaz: run it 3-5 times, it should start to work
<mathiaz> ttx: log files being deleted?
<mathiaz> ttx: this is the only change I made before rebooting
<mathiaz> ttx: the 4th time succeeded
<aubre_> ttx:mathiaz: sometimes when I ring my system up the very first time i check it I get the 403 error but then after it is up a little longer it goes away and i get the expected output
<mathiaz> aubre_: right - probably bug 444352
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 444352 in eucalyptus "DB deadlock on reboot prevents UEC from working, temporarily" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444352
<ttx> i'm on the release meeting, bbl
<uvirtbot> New bug: #447360 in samba (main) "FFE for samba 3.4.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447360
<uvirtbot> New bug: #447382 in libgoogle-collections-java (main) "[FFe] Sync libgoogle-collections-java 0~20080808-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447382
<wizardslovak> hello people
<dinda> sommer: Happy Birthday Dude!
<sommer> dinda: thanks :-)
<dinda> sommer: 21 again?
<sommer> heeeh, something like that
<dinda> sommer: have a good one dude - see you at UDS
<wizardslovak> happy bday
<wizardslovak> what would be easiest and best software for email server ?
<wizardslovak> postfix-dovecot?
<tarvid> what is everybody's favorite dns tool box
<smoser> dnsmasq rocks
<smoser> aubre, fyi, i put branch up at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-on-ec2/ubuntu-on-ec2/uec-tools/files
<smoser> might be temporary, but better than the bug
<Doonz> any rsync gurus around, need help with getting this set up to work http://pastebin.com/d6532273e
<Doonz> any rsync gurus around, need help with getting this set up to work http://pastebin.com/d6532273e
<addisonj_> i have dual displays, how do i make the top and bottom panels span both displays in gnome?
<addisonj_> oops, wrong channel
<Nonpython> any good advice for choosing a IRC server?
<Doonz> any rsync gurus around, need help with getting this set up to work http://pastebin.com/d6532273e
<pmatulis> Doonz: simply tell server1 to push the desired directories to the different servers (2,3,4)
<Doonz> so basically ill have like 10 calls going?
<Doonz> http://pastebin.com/d35a64cef <- updated
<pmatulis> Doonz: depends where you want the dirs to end up (on the destination)
<pmatulis> Doonz: if all under one dir then you should be able to push multipple dirs in one command
<Doonz> ok how
<pmatulis> Doonz: sorry, you need to do some work yourself
<Doonz> i sorry you should try answering a question
<Doonz> your version of an answer consist of telling me to push the whole direct to all servers yet thats not what i asked
<Doonz> maybe the channel would be better served if you didnt offer help. besides rtfm
<ilowe> Doonz: I'm sure everybody else in the channel will rush to help you after you blast somebody who tried (no matter how un-helpfully) to help you
<ilowe> Doonz: it is definitely possible to do what you're trying to do; you need to write a script that loops through a list of server->dir mappings and uploads to each mapping properly
<ilowe> Doonz: teaching you how to write that script is beyond the scope of an IRC help channel
<ilowe> Doonz: that is what pmatulis meant when s/he said you need to do some work yourself
<Doonz> its ok someone else already helped now but no worries
<ilowe> Doonz: Good. Glad to hear that's working for you now.
<Doonz> no help to this channel
<wizardslovak> so anyone is here besides bots?
<guntbert> !ask | wizardslovak
<ubottu> wizardslovak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wizardslovak> heheh
<wizardslovak> i need someone to help me with email server
<guntbert> wizardslovak: its supposed to work this way: YOU state your complete question and whoever knows an answer will pick it up
<wizardslovak> lol i know how it works
<wizardslovak> just wondered if anyone is free now
<erichammond> wizardslovak: What's your question?
<guntbert> wizardslovak: don't ask if "anybody is free", there are no paid support technicians here, state your question please
<wizardslovak> what email software should i use for server? postfix-dovicot? or something else
<wizardslovak> i remember i tried to do it  some time ago and had problems, so is there any easier way to do it/.'?
<JanC> postfix-dovecot will make things easier of course, as it's best documented in the Ubuntu docs...
<wizardslovak> you know to have email server which would hold  username@website.com
<guntbert> wizardslovak: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html ?
<wizardslovak> also some web gui to check email
<wizardslovak> yes i've seen it and did read it
<uvirtbot> New bug: #447538 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Problem with file  permissions when reinstalling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447538
<wizardslovak> is this http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ writeup good ?
<wizardslovak> lest say i hot website1 on my server with hostname1 , shouldnt hostname be same as website?
<wizardslovak> or it should be unique?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #446313 in php5 (main) "[ffe] security upgrade to php 5.2.11" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446313
<wizardslovak> does anyone has some experience with virtual box?
<wizardslovak> how to set up ubuntu server in virtualbox so that ubuntu has static it
<bogeyd6> it?
<wizardslovak> ip
<bogeyd6> is the server installed and running, now you want to assign static ip?
<wizardslovak> now
<wizardslovak> no
<unit3> What's the right channel to ask about server problems with karmic?
<wizardslovak> i already modifies /etc/networks
<bogeyd6> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<unit3> more specifically, why libpam-ldap no longer... works? ;)
<wizardslovak> it has static ip
<wizardslovak> it doesnt connect to internet tho
<bogeyd6> now do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<wizardslovak> how should i set it up in virtualbox?
<bogeyd6> #virtualbox
<wizardslovak> NAT ,bridged adapter or internal adapter
<bogeyd6> http://samiux.wordpress.com/2007/07/11/bridge-network-interface-on-virtualbox/
<bogeyd6> try that
<bogeyd6> your goal is to bridge the interface
<bogeyd6> i only know how to do in Vmware
<wizardslovak> o
<wizardslovak> thx
<bogeyd6> unit3 #ubuntu-bugs
<unit3> oh, didn't know there was a bugs channel. thanks!
<bogeyd6> yw
<uvirtbot> New bug: #447586 in nut (universe) "megatec_usb does not work anymore with a Trust PW-4130M UPS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447586
<wizardslovak> vmware is better the vbox?
<bogeyd6> wizardslovak im my opinion, yes, scores better
<wizardslovak> reason why i have virtual ubuntu is cause i want to learn how to set up email server
<bogeyd6> http://cookingandcoding.wordpress.com/2009/02/05/virtualbox-vs-vmware-server-on-linux/
<wizardslovak> ok thats it i am switching to vmware
<bogeyd6> if you go server 2.0, ill be around another hour and can help
<wizardslovak> ok so i get server and install ubuntu on it
<wizardslovak> i should make it in hour
<bogeyd6> kk
<wizardslowak> so u said vmware server 2 right?
<wizardslowak> 10 mins to download
<bogeyd6> kkk
<bogeyd6> heh
<bogeyd6> that was racist
<bogeyd6> yeah vmware server 2.0
<bogeyd6> something
<wizardslowak> ok i am getting it
<bogeyd6> you cant have vbox and vmware at same time on system
<wizardslowak> i got rid of vbox
<bogeyd6> k
<wizardslowak> 3 minutes
<wizardslowak> btw how is it to set it up?
<wizardslowak> i mean hard easy?
<bogeyd6> its easy
<bogeyd6> and there is a web interface
<wizardslowak> ok 1 min remaining
<wizardslowak> for test purposes
<wizardslowak> do i have to register domain , if i will use it in LAN only?
<bogeyd6> no
<wizardslowak> ok good
<bogeyd6> is it installed?
<wizardslowak> its installing
<bogeyd6> kk
<bogeyd6> im about to have to go down to coffee machine
<bogeyd6> install it
<wizardslowak> ok i will
<bogeyd6> and then go to http://127.0.0.1:8222
<wizardslowak> go get the coffe
<wizardslowak> i will be here
<bogeyd6> remember where you told it to store virtual machines, cuz you will need to put the iso in that directory. also, if you have a cd leave it in the drive
<wizardslowak> i will be using iso
<wizardslowik> ok it askes me for login nam
<wizardslowik> i gotta restart
<wizardslovak> ok i am back
<wizardslovak> damn
<wizardslovak> where is the software/? it has only web access
<wizardslovak> where do i install os?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #440817 in eucalyptus "If user deletes volume from disk, the storage controller should report this and fail gracefully" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440817
<wizardslovak> still here??
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-10
<ruben23> hi, which is better backing up using separate backup HDD locally installed on the server itself or using an exteral server server backup..
<wizardslovak> bogeyd6, are you here yet?
<wizardslowak> what should i set up so when i write website.com i will get to my apache folder where index is?
<wizardslowak> this is no registered domain and will be used in LAN
<wizardslovak> so noones here
<wizardslovak> do i have to register domain if i will use it only on LAN?
<wizardslovak> do i need DNS in my LAN to do it?
<ruben23> i just got syntax error on my iptable rule---->A OUTPUT -d 192.168.2.0/24 -p tcp -m DPORT --dport=80 -j ACCEPT
<Nonpython> any good advice for choosing a IRC server?
<wizardslovak> yo
<wizardslovak> is there way i can check traffic on webserver?
<wizardslovak> any way to limit "bandwith" on website?
<wizardslovak> you know like pay hosts do , that you can use only 3gb of bandwith
<wizardslovak> how to do that?
<AnirbanHazra> when I run top from shell I see a lots of apache2 to run in the system and eat up memory. What is the number of apache need to run on a small web server , and how to modify them ?
<Despot> howdy ya'll, I was hoping somebody could help me with a bit of an issue I'm having with authentication to my LDAP directory using Kerberos.
<Despot> I've got Kerberos working properly, and I'm using it for authentication for all hosts on my network. I recently configured my OpenLDAP directory (running on Ubunt 8.04 Server) to start using Kerberos for authentication.
<Despot> I've been partially successful: I can search the directory, and I've been able to configure my hosts to authenticate correctly, so they can get user and group information from the directory. The usual "getent passwd" and "ldapwhoami" tests pass, both as a standard user, and as root.
<Despot> However, I still have a bit of an issue with daemons on my Jaunty desktops. In particular, I'm not sure how to configure the DBus daemon to properly authenticate using Kerberos. I keep getting message in /var/log/auth.log that nss_ldap couldn't find a credentials cache when requested to do so by dbus_daemon.
<Despot> I tried to create a credentials cache that was owned by the messagebus user, and put the KRB5CCNAME environment variable in /etc/default/dbus, but that did not solve the problem.
<Despot> Any ideas?
<Despot> :(
<lauris> hi, does ubuntu-server (hardy) works with sa641 out of the box ?
<xs511> hey there. i've installed cups on my ubuntu server 8.10 and after i made a restart i wasn't able to login via ssh. now i've connected  keyboard and a monitor to my server and when i login with the right password no error message appears and the login prompt comes back. i have no idea what i did wrong or what i should do, could anyone please help me?
<xs511> i think i've found the solution for my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030540
<xs511> i'll try it after ubuntu has checked my file system ;)
<pipedream> .
<uvirtbot> New bug: #445284 in bacula (universe) "bacula-console-qt adds wrong link in menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445284
<xs511> hmm first problem fixed, but now i can't access my password protected smb shares via \\hostname\share from a windows machine. although it works if use \\ip-adress\share from the windows machine, any ideas?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #447991 in eucalyptus (main) "eucalyptus-cc cannot be installed without eucalyptus-cloud" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447991
<Bilge> How can I change the screen size?
<Bilge> And also how can I stop the screen saving feature where the display stops updating until a key is pressed
<genii> Bilge: server edition does not come with a desktop. Ask in whichever channel applies to your Desktop Environment..eg: #ubuntu for Gnome, #xubuntu for XFCE, #kubuntu for KDE
<Bilge> I'm using a virtual machine
<Bilge> It seems to infer that both these are features of the operating environment
<Bilge> It would make no sense for it to implement screen saving itself and I can confirm the same happens in a VNC application
<billybigrigger> im running 9.04 server in vbox, and i migrated the harddisk to a different host, now i can't seem to bring my interface up
<billybigrigger> lspci shows it, i remember somewhere in maybe /etc/rc.d/ i had to remove the old uuid of the device or something?
<billybigrigger> i've had this problem before but can't remember the solution
<Bob_Dole> What fun I shall have... using apt-mirror on 3mbit DSL.. fortunetly, I'll get to move it over to 16Mbit Cable on monday.(though everything that isn't Microsoft updates tends to go at 1-5KB/s on that network.))
<ari-tczew> someone here using drupal?
<billybigrigger> used to use it
<billybigrigger> ari-tczew
<ari-tczew> billybigrigger: do you have time?
<billybigrigger> dunno how much help i'll be
<billybigrigger> ask away
<ari-tczew> it's about security drupal6
<karname> I run apache server in debian , after 3 mins of startup apache eat all of cpu , I checked my scripts and they haven't any bug , Who ever  had this problem?
<guntbert> karname: this is *ubuntu-support*, not debian :-)
<karname> gnutbert : how much difference between ubuntu and debian ?
<Bob_Dole> enough.
<guntbert> karname: there is #debian :)
<Nattgew> is there an easy way to turn ubuntu into ubuntu server other than reinstalling with the server cd?
<billybigrigger> yeah, just install whatever services you want
<billybigrigger> Nattgew, all the packages are the same, server just doesn't come with the desktop portion
<Nattgew> yeah, I know... I was thinking more the removing of things that aren't necessary...
<Nattgew> maybe more specifically... is there something to remove so that when I upgrade ubuntu versions, it doesn't try to install ubuntu-desktop and all?
<billybigrigger> any mail gurus alive?
<billybigrigger> i've moved my virtual server over to a fresh install
<billybigrigger> and i haven't had to touch my mail system in almost a year...now i'm trying to read my mail via evolution and can't seem to connect
<billybigrigger> dovecot and postfix are running, port 993 imaps is open
<billybigrigger> evolution just sits there scanning mail folders...making me think it's not authenticating
<bogeyd6> check the firewall?
<billybigrigger> thing is, i can't remember if i used TLS or SSL or anything at all, i believe it was TLS
<billybigrigger> i can ping the machine on that port, telnet that is
<billybigrigger> $ telnet sally imaps
<billybigrigger> Trying 192.168.1.111...
<billybigrigger> Connected to sally.
<billybigrigger> Escape character is '^]'.
<billybigrigger> should i not get an OK Dovecot ready...or similar message?
<jmarsden> billybigrigger: TCP port 993 is IMAPS, so can you do    openssl s_client -connect sally:993    and does that get you dovecot?  if it does, check you can use IMPA commands to log in and see your mail.
<jmarsden> telnet will not decrypt the SSL for you :)
<billybigrigger> there we go
<billybigrigger> jmarsden, thanks
<jmarsden> No problem.
<billybigrigger> stupid evolution
<billybigrigger> no where is it prompting for my password, so i think evo is not authenticating
<jmarsden> billybigrigger: I have to go AFK for a while, but I think you can debug it from there :)
<billybigrigger> jmarsden, yeah thanks
<billybigrigger> watching mail.log i see this...
<billybigrigger> Oct 10 14:28:47 sally dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=192.168.1.105, lip=192.168.1.111, TLS handshaking: Disconnected
<billybigrigger> i have evolution to use TLS...but again it just sits there trying to scan folders....
<jmarsden> billybigrigger: You could try without the SSL and use port 143 rather than 993 and see if that helps?  It sounds like an Evolution configuration issue to me.  Telling Evolution to use TLS may be telling it to use STARTTLS commands in port 143, not IMAPS on port 993 ?
<bogeyd6> Why doesnt he just use Evolution to autodetect it?
<blizzkid> hey guys, can I start a client's notify-send from a server so that it notify-sends on the client and doesn't complain about X11 initialization failing on the server?
<iarp> hey, installed 9.04 server 3 or 4 days ago, all it does is openssh, apache, php,mysql, and a few other programs. Everyday at 08:30:15 the system log reports eth0 goes down and it would seem the computer shutdown as all other logs stop at that exact time and dont continue until i physically turn it back on
#ubuntu-server 2009-10-11
<uvirtbot> New bug: #448331 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo post-installation script retornou estado de sa?da de erro 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448331
<brandonc503> as far as keeping people from seeing my server in file,folder format and as only a website..is it safe enough to just put index pages in my folders redirecting back to home
<jmarsden> brandonc503: It's safer to set Options -Indexes   so that all directories will not autogenerate a file index.
<jmarsden> See http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#options
<brandonc503>  sweet thanks
<jmarsden> No problem.
<_bubsy> hi
<erichammond> _bubsy: Things get a bit slow here on weekends, but if you have a question go ahead and ask and somebody might respond.
<_bubsy> ok
<_bubsy> which linux dist have server version now ?
<erichammond> _bubsy: All current Ubuntu releases have server flavors. (You're on an Ubuntu channel.)
<_bubsy> i know.. my friend told me centos. but i don't like it
<erichammond> _bubsy: I've been running production servers on Ubuntu since 2005.
<med\weed> o thank jeebuz
<uvirtbot> New bug: #448600 in unixodbc (main) "My machine froze while installing Sun JDK 6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448600
<phaidros> so, I ran out of inodes coz of an big dokuwiki :)
<phaidros> what fs do you guys use for alot of small files ?
<ikonia> phaidros: xfs has proved well
<ikonia> phaidros: or just create ext3/4 with a bigger indoe distirubtion
<ikonia> phaidros: resier used to be very good for lots of small files
<phaidros> ikonia: but is discontinued :)
<phaidros> ikonia: whats the parameters for the inode distribuiotn on mkfs, and is the value better higher or smaller for my case?
<phaidros> so, inode_ratio is the 'density' of inodes?
<phaidros> or the number of indes?
<phaidros> ok, mkfs has blocksize, I go for 1024
<phaidros> but I do not get: [-i bytes-per-inode] [-I inode-size] [-N number-of-inodes]
<phaidros> what are good values for small files ?
<phaidros> and: what's the inoda_ratio in there?
<ikonia> off the top of my head, no idea, you have to look it up
 * phaidros reads the fm ;)
<ikonia> I can't remember the maths like that
<ikonia> phaidros: I don't remember it being massicly complicated but you have to do a little bit of forward planning
<phaidros> mkfs.ext3 -b 1024 -i 4096 -m 2 -I 128
<phaidros> so will it be :)
<ikonia> well done
<samurai007> Hi there
<samurai007> has anyone of tried to run a private cloud computing server?
<samurai007> :)
<LyonJT> Hey i have setup vsftpd on my ubuntu server but im not allowed to edit anything outside of my home directory how can i allow this?
<blizzkid> lo all. how can I execute a script that runs notify-send on host2 from host1 if host1 (Ubuntu server) has no X?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #420423 in qemu-kvm (main) "Running karmic as virtual machine with virtio hard disk outputs I/O erros" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420423
<MyWay> hi, where can i find how to set apache2 (www-data and all about) permission correctly?
<billybigrigger> apache docs?
<VousDeux> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<Ziber> I have a working VPN between two Ubuntu VPS's and I want to figure out how to get DHCP running, for Ipv4, so I can implement it for my home LAN. Everytime I try to run the DHCP client daemon, my server freezes, and I'm forced to reboot. According to syslog, of both VPS's, it does in fact get a LAN IPv4 IP.
<Ziber> Anyone?
<JanC> Ziber: I fear your explanation isn't entirely clear (e.g. for what & where do you want to use DHCP)
<Ziber> I have a VPN between two VPS's, and I want to set up a DHCP server on the first one, assigning a random private IP for the second one.
<JanC> does the VPN-setup allow dynamic IPs like that?
<JanC> (I don't know what's causing your problem, just trying to help you think)
<Ziber> Well, it allows for radvd (ipv6 dhcp), which I set up (but currently have disabled)
<Ziber> I wish there was a ipv4 equivalent of radvd. Complete autoconfig.
<Ziber> I mean, in 15 seconds, I just got radvd working. 2001:470:b995:abcd:b0e5:3bff:fe25:17cc <-- complete autoconfig
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> how can i set up apache to host 2 domains?
<JanC> wizardslovak: read /usr/share/doc/apache2/README.Debian.gz *and* the Apache documentation about virtual domains
<Bilge> virtual hosts
<wizardslovak> yea i know that virtual hosts
<wizardslovak> but document root
<wizardslovak> should i point to all of the folders of domains?
<JanC> document root should point to the directory that holds the documents for the domain that you're defining a virtual host for...
<wizardslovak> ok so lets say i want to host example1.com and example2.com
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-11
<darone> anyone have installed ubuntu-server on thin client?
<darone> somebody here?
 * eboyjr doesn't understand why you would install a server on a thin client
<eboyjr> unless its an x server :)
<detrix> I am trying to set up my server with static IP.  I have configured the interfaces file, and the resolv file.  I can ping any computer on my local net, but not on the internet.
<NoobFukaire> you also need a default route
<NoobFukaire> like ip route add default via 192.168.0.1 dev eth0
<NoobFukaire> where 192.168.0.1 is your router
<NoobFukaire> if you have something like that, you may also need to setup your dns
<detrix> route -n does show a correct gateway to my router (192.168.1.10)
<NoobFukaire> or at least check your resolv settings
<NoobFukaire> can you ping 192.168.1.190
<NoobFukaire> err
<NoobFukaire> 192.168.1.10
<detrix> oops sorry the router is at 192.168.1.1   the server is at 192.168.1.10
<NoobFukaire> can you ping 192.168.1.1
<NoobFukaire> ?
<detrix> I have pinged the routher
<detrix> yes
<NoobFukaire> can you ping 209.85.225.106 ?
<detrix> at the moment yes.   because I had to use dhcp.  one moment....
<detrix> Ok, yes I have pinged 209.85.225.106
<detrix> NoobFukaire, thanks for your help.  for some reason it is now working.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #658036 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.7 failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658036
<ehnde> is there a xen optimized kernel and virtualzation utilties set and ready to go?
<ehnde> or does this require a good deal of configuration to get running?
<twb> ehnde: Ubuntu can be a DomU out of the box.  It can't be a Dom0 -- that isn't supported.
<ehnde> that was what i was wanting, a Dom0
<twb> You can't have it
<ehnde> any other type I hypervisor solutions?
<twb> The virtualization technology Ubuntu recommends is KVM.
<ehnde> i've always preferred and been most comfortable on ubuntu, would rather use it
<Sivarts> I need to access an ubuntu computer behind a firewall via SSH without forwarding ports. I have tried autossh but some of my locations don't maintain the connection and I'm left without access..any ideas or solutions?
<twb> Sivarts: you have ssh access to the firewall?
<twb> ssh -oProxyCommand='ssh firewall -W %h:%p' foo
<Sivarts> twb nope, basically I have servers that run kiosks at different 3rd party stores, I don't maintain their networks and they're all different so I don't bother trying to forward ports
<twb> Sivarts: then there is NO WAY to guarantee a connection initiated externally will get through.
<twb> As you saw, ssh -w, even wrapped in autossh, is pretty flaky.
<Sivarts> twb Well if theres a way to for it to keep trying that would work, these stores just use basic routers no security or anything like that
<twb> I suggest you try openvpn or some other UDP-flavoured VPN.
<Sivarts> twb ok yeah and autossh worked great it just seems like over time (having the computers on for a day or two) I could not longer connect on my computer
<Sivarts> does openvpn make it through most routers easily? my goal is to not have to configure their routers or anything like that
<twb> Sivarts: as easily as any other UDP-flavoured tunnel initated from behind the NAT.
<twb> I'm assuming when you say "firewall" you actually mean a masquerade.
<Sivarts> so if I use openvpn that will maintain a connection to my main server and keep it alive at all times?
<twb> Well, it operates over a connectionless transport layer.
<twb> That should mean that it only sends packets when it has something to say.
<twb> Although come to think of it, the OpenVPN layer probably sends a keepalive packet occasionally to ensure the quintuple association stays in the router's masquerade list.
<Sivarts> gotcha I'll give it a shot. Thanks!
<_Techie_> will a dist-upgrade to 10.04 LTS possibly break any of my configurations, proccesses in question are as follows
<_Techie_> postfix, dovecot, SASL, lighthttpd, apache2
<_Techie_> oh yeah, also scgi in lighthttpd
<|rt|> _Techie_: I think the appropriate course of action is to try to do that in your test environment before rolling it out to the production environment.  That's really the only way to insure that it's not going to break anything.
<_Techie_> this isnt a production environment
<_Techie_> its a personal server
<_Techie_> i just dont want to have to reconfigure everything if it goes belly up
<|rt|> well either test using virtualization or backup your configurations so you can easily rebuild it back on 10.04 if for some reason there are issues that you can't work around
<|rt|> in general Ubuntu is pretty good with leaving any configuration files that you've modified alone through the upgrades
<Callum__> hmmmm, my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server has a mind of its own with regards to accepting any kind of connection, most of the time it works fine but sometimes it just kind of... dies and stops accepting any connection from any part of my network, and I either have to wait for it to fix itself or reboot (and even that sometimes doesn't work...)
<Callum__> for example, reading/writing to the thing or SSHing into it
<Callum__> the server itself is still responsive, it doesn't crash or anything
<Callum__> any ideas?
<twb> Callum__: is it under load?
<twb> Callum__: is NetworkManager installed?
<Callum__> twb: no, and no
<twb> Dunno then
<twb> Check your logs, dmesg, etc.
<Callum__> dmesg says nothing out of the ordinary, I should probably check some of my system logs..
<Callum__> well, there is an error or two in my dmesg but none of it sounds like it would cause any problems...
<MrPPS> hey, just wondering if anyone can give me a hand? i just install package dovecot-postfix, and allowed that to configure my mail server for me, and I can log in to receive mail, but whenever i try to send mail to user@host, it replies saying "RCPT TO <user@host> failed: No such user here"
<MrPPS> could anybody shed some light on this?
<twb> You're trying to send mail to a user that doesn't exist on the local system.
<twb> Because postfix doesn't recognize that you're coming from a trusted/local network, it won't relay such mail.
<twb> In postfix's main.cf there's something like "local_network = 192.168/16"
<MrPPS> twb: thanks for the response - the user does exist on the system I'm logging into, if that's what you mean, but basically I want to set this box up as a mail server, so will I need to add more networks to the "mynetworks" parameter?
<MrPPS> i've currently got the hosts IP address, as well as localhsot in there
<MrPPS> (mail hosts IP address that is)
<rcsheetsKRC> if the system is the final destination for the email address you're sending to, mynetworks should not make any difference.
<MrPPS> rcsheetsKRC: yes, the final destination is a local system user
<rcsheetsKRC> at least in typical configurations, mynetworks only comes into play when you want the postfix machine to relay mail elsewhere, for a certain set of other systems.
<MrPPS> ah ok, well basically, i want this box to be able to send mail to any other email address, and receive mail for a local user (which can be retrieved via pop/imap/etc)
<MrPPS> so is dovecot and postfix a good choice for this?
<MrPPS> or would you suggest something else
<rcsheetsKRC> dovecot and postfix are an excellent choice for that
<rcsheetsKRC> but what do you mean by "this box" and "send mail to any other email address"? which box... the postfix server or some other one?
<rcsheetsKRC> and which email address? like someone@gmail.com?
<MrPPS> by "this box", i do mean the postfix server, and by "send mail to any other email address", i mean to act as any other email provider would - be able to send to user@gmail.com, amazingstart@finish.com, whateveryouchoose@wherever.com
<MrPPS> i just want to use it as my email address, to email anybody
<MrPPS> if that makes sense?
<twb> MrPPS: the other thing it could be is that those angle brackets look weird
<twb> Where did you get that line?  Did you manually create an envelope by talking SMTP to server, or are you looking at a log?
<rcsheetsKRC> yes, it makes sense, though i should point out that if you are running this server at your home, for example, it may not be practical for it to do direct-to-MX sending of mail.
<MrPPS> twb: my apologies, those angled brackets are from Evolution mail, as i send from a working address to my new mail host
<twb> Oh: "the user does exist on the system I'm logging into"
<MrPPS> rcsheetsKRC: no, im not running this server at home, I'm running it on a dedicated hosting box
<twb> Then make sure that the @host hostname corresponds to what postfix believes the hostname to be (/etc/mailname and something like accept_hosts in main.cf)
<rcsheetsKRC> MrPPS: ok, just making sure.
<MrPPS> rcsheetsKRC: i understand :)
<MrPPS> twb: /etc/mailname does match up
<rcsheetsKRC> MrPPS: can you pastebin the output of 'postconf'?
<MrPPS> twb: i cannot find "accept_hosts" in main.cf, but "myhostname" is set to the host
<MrPPS> and myorigin = /etc/mailname
<MrPPS> oh, i should mention this is running on ubuntu 10.04
<MrPPS> should i take the "hostname out of "mydestination", and just have localhost values?
<rcsheetsKRC> mydestination should be set to the list of domains for which your server is the final destination, *and* which should be delivered via the $local_transport.
<twb> MrPPS: yeah, that one
<rcsheetsKRC> normally that would be the case if local users on that box actually use that server to read their mail.
<twb> MrPPS: I'm going from memory because ICBF getting out a postfix host
<twb> You could also try #postfix
<rcsheetsKRC> so if your server is fred.example.com and you only want to have it accept mail for user@fred.example.com, then fred.example.com would be a fine $mydestination value
<rcsheetsKRC> but if it's to be the MX for all of example.com, and all the example.com users will have an account on that server, then example.com should be included in $mydestination as well.
<MrPPS> if i wanted to accept mail for user@fred.example.com, user2@fred.example.com, etc., that would still be acceptable i take it?
<MrPPS> ok, cool
<MrPPS> thanks
<rcsheetsKRC> yes, provided user and user2 are both users on your system.
<MrPPS> correct
<MrPPS> do i need to manually created the mailbox's for each user?
<MrPPS> perhaps that's where this error is stemming from
<rcsheetsKRC> no, the actual mailbox files should be created automatically once a message is received
<MrPPS> hmm, then i shouldn't really be getting that error if it's an existing user, should I?
<rcsheetsKRC> no. the error seems to suggest that postfix is unclear about which users actually exist.
<rcsheetsKRC> again, the output of 'postconf' would be helpful.
<MrPPS> shall do - wont be a sec
<MrPPS> http://pastie.caboo.se/8763
<rcsheetsKRC> that... seems unrelated
<MrPPS> sorry, incorrect url
<MrPPS> wont be a moment (i'll just found out where the real one went)
<rcsheetsKRC> if that's your postconf output, please reinstall ubuntu from scratch :)
<MrPPS> pastebin.com/35gFap4J
<MrPPS> that should be right this time :P
<rcsheetsKRC> that does seem better :)
<MrPPS> q
<MrPPS> sorry, wrong window
<rcsheetsKRC> is the system hostname really the bare name tuxcon.com?
<MrPPS> the local system's hostname is "rusty", the domain is "tuxcon.com"
<rcsheetsKRC> myhostname should then be rusty.tuxcon.com
<MrPPS> there is currently no cname pointing rusty.tuxcon.com to 178.63.80.110 - should i set up the cname and myhostname as such, even if i want the email address to be user@tuxcon.com?
<rcsheetsKRC> an A record would seem more appropriate
<MrPPS> sorry, momentary mixup
<rcsheetsKRC> if 178.63.80.110 is the address of rusty.tuxcon.com
<MrPPS> it is, but it is also the address of tuxcon.com
<rcsheetsKRC> that's fine too
<MrPPS> okey, won't be a moment then
<rcsheetsKRC> well, i doubt the absence of an A record is causing any of the problems you are currently facing
<rcsheetsKRC> actually DNS says that tuxcon.com has address 178.63.80.87
<rcsheetsKRC> not 178.63.80.110
<MrPPS> sorry, i incorrectly typed that - it is 87, for both
<rcsheetsKRC> ok
<rcsheetsKRC> 178.63.80.110 is canyouget.in
<MrPPS> my current host, yes
<MrPPS> hence why i mistyped ;)
<rcsheetsKRC> ahh i see
<MrPPS> alright, records created, postfix reloaded, still the same issues though
<rcsheetsKRC> yeah those were more general system/dns configuration things. probably not relevant to your error message. what exactly was your error message again?
<MrPPS> i shall just retrieve it for you
<rcsheetsKRC> oh sorry i see it
<MrPPS> "RCPT TO <user@host> failed: No such user here"
<MrPPS> and no worries, it's fine :)
<rcsheetsKRC> is it really <user@host> and not like <mrpps@tuxcon.com>?
<MrPPS> rcsheetsKRC: no, sorry, that was a direct copy from before - it's not user@host, it's steve@tuxcon.com
<rcsheetsKRC> ok
<rcsheetsKRC> and steve is a user in /etc/passwd?
<MrPPS> correct, logged in at this moment
<rcsheetsKRC> just a minute. i don't understand what your $local_recipient_maps means
<MrPPS> that was automatically configured, i have not set that value
<MrPPS> im unsure of its usage also
<rcsheetsKRC> yeah, i just don't actually run any systems that deliver mail to local users ;)
<MrPPS> and i never have thus far :P
<MrPPS> hence the new venture for me :)
<rcsheetsKRC> is there anything showing up in /var/log/mail.log when you're attempting to send mail?
<MrPPS> i will just check
<MrPPS> no
<MrPPS> none
<rcsheetsKRC> nothing there whatsoever?
<rcsheetsKRC> there should be something. at least postfix telling us it has started.
<MrPPS> well yes, there's the usual of me logging in, and disconnecting
<MrPPS> but that's it
<MrPPS> nothing directly related to receiving or failing to receive mail
<rcsheetsKRC> hmm
<rcsheetsKRC> well
<rcsheetsKRC> I just connected and successfully sent you mail.
<rcsheetsKRC> 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 6F75B583C4F
<rcsheetsKRC> anything in the log now?
<MrPPS> yes, i have received a message from you, according to those logs
<rcsheetsKRC> do you see it in your mailbox?
<MrPPS> i do
<rcsheetsKRC> well that's good then
<rcsheetsKRC> how exactly did you try to send the mail when it didn't work?
<MrPPS> fired up evolution
<MrPPS> typed the mail
<MrPPS> clicked send :P
<rcsheetsKRC> where was evolution running?
<MrPPS> on my local machine, unrelated and unconnected to the mail server
<rcsheetsKRC> and how is that evolution configured to send mail?
<MrPPS> and i just tried sending from a separate mail address on a separate server - and it all worked: just looks like there's something wrong with the mail server i'm using
<rcsheetsKRC> yes, your smarthost may be broken
<rcsheetsKRC> or your local mail configuration, if you have evolution configured to use sendmail
<rcsheetsKRC> but your server seems fine :)
<MrPPS> well, thanks for all the help
<MrPPS> it's very much appreciated
<rcsheetsKRC> happy to
<MrPPS> sorry to put you through all that when the problem wasn't even related to the server :P
<rcsheetsKRC> that's alright. and your configuration is a bit better now.
<MrPPS> yes, thank you :)
<rcsheetsKRC> you're welcome
<paul_whipp> I've changed a hostname on my EC2 instance. I get "sudo: unable to resolve host samfordwebsites" come up when I do an update (the update works fine). If I change the resolv.conf so that there is a nameserver appropriate for samfordwebsites the message disappears but then I get signature verification errors. I can switch back and forth between the two problems by changing the nameserver line in resolv.conf. Can someone point me to a way to better un
<rcsheetsKRC> paul_whipp: i don't know how to help you, but your message was cut off at "way to better un"
<paul_whipp> rcsheetsKRC: thx, it shows ok in my window :(
<paul_whipp> I am trying to get my head around /etc/resolv.conf
<MrPPS> paul_whipp: could just try /etc/hosts
<MrPPS> add samfordwebsites to there
<MrPPS> and keep /etc/resolv.conf pointed to the proper nameservers
<paul_whipp> All done there and its generally working
<paul_whipp> Is the resolv.conf supposed to be a *local* nameserver?
<MrPPS> no supposed to be, but can be, if you run one
<MrPPS> i usually use opendns
<MrPPS> 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<paul_whipp> so you would have those entries in resolv.conf
<paul_whipp> ?
<MrPPS> correct
<MrPPS> simply like:
<MrPPS> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<MrPPS> and
<MrPPS> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<MrPPS> without the "and" in between
<MrPPS> obviously
<MrPPS> :)
<paul_whipp> That works thx!
 * rcsheetsKRC hits the deck
<MrPPS> no worries :)
<paul_whipp> Seriously MrPPS, quick answers like that are a great help. I'm still not sure I understand exactly what it is doing but at least the warning messages are gone and the signatures are being verified properly.
<MrPPS> without being there and knowing what you used before, it's hard to tell exactly what the cause was, but it's possible that the nameservers you specified were pointing you towards servers with unverified/modified packages
<MrPPS> but again, hard to tell from here
<MrPPS> i've found opendns to be trustworthy, and hence why i personally use them
<paul_whipp> They were the 'default' ec2 ones or my dnsmadeeasy ones depending upon which problem I was having. I'm happy using the opendns ones. It looks like there is a speed benefit too.
<jmazaredo> how do i change my time pdt to pst? or are they the same? command line
<kinygos> jmazaredo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jmazaredo> tried that but cannot find the pst it only gives me pdt
<kinygos> isn't the difference daylight savings?
 * kinygos doesn't know cos he's from the UK
<jmazaredo> ah hehe
<jmazaredo> oks
<JKL_> trying to install kvm guest. any idea what goes wrong here: http://pastebin.org/134413
<uvirtbot> New bug: #658176 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.6 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvió el código de salida de error 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658176
<kinygos> hi...i'm setting up a web application (apache2) and a mail server (dovecot+postfix) on a dedicated ubuntu 10.04 dedicated server...it seems i need a SSL certificate in 3 places, https in my web application, authentication for mailbox access, and authentication for sending mail by smtp...naive question, can i use the same SSL certificate bound to the root domain (eg. mydomain.com) or do i have to buy 3 certificat
<maedox> kinygos: the certificate must match the domain name presented by the services or it is useless. If the names are different you either need a wildcard certificate (e.g. *.mydomain.com) or a separate one for each service.
<kinygos> maedox: thank you :) i didn't know you could get a wildcard certificate...i'll investigate that...would it be strange to use a generic qualifier in the 3 places i suggests...such as secure.mydomain.com?
 * RoyK just upgraded his first box to 10.10
<uvirtbot> New bug: #658227 in openldap (main) "won't start after Maverick upgrade; bdb "Program version 4.8 doesn't match environment version 4.7"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658227
<kinygos> hi...i've set up a mail server on my dedicated server using dovecot+postfix...as i was told last week, the online docs are very good....i have one quick question...for sending mail, i couldn't get TLS to work...i don't have a valid SSL certificate yet...could that be the reason?  in Evolution, i have no encryption and login authentication for sending mail
<JKL_> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html I think the bridging guide doesn't apply 100% at the moment
<zoopster> kinygos: you need a cert for tls, yes
<kinygos> zoopster: i thought that was the case...but i've never done this before so needed a bit of reassuring :)  i appreciate your time
<zoopster> kinygos: my pleasure
<uvirtbot> New bug: #658193 in eucalyptus (main) "Cluster Controller Forgets Routing at Reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658193
<asantos> Hi, can anyone help me with an HP BL685 G7 problem please?
<Error404NotFound> I keep getting "Disk quota exceeded" where as: http://pastebin.com/vFun6rb7
<jpds> asantos: What issue are you having with it?
<asantos> Hello again :) I'm unable to get it to recognise the onboard NICs.
<jpds> asantos: During or after install?
<asantos> During.
<asantos> It's got to be something to do with the BL685 G7 being recently release as we've not had any problems with the previous generations. We're speaking to HP at the moment but I thought it might be worth asking here to see whether anyone else has had any issues...
<\sh> asantos: which ubuntu release?
<\sh> asantos: lucid (aka 10.04 LTS?)
<asantos> 10.04
<\sh> asantos: ok, and you are trying to use the cd image of 10.04 right?
<asantos> yes correct
<\sh> it's missing the bnx2x drivers inside Debian Installer UDEB
<\sh> asantos: http://www.shermann.name/2010/10/server-hardware-of-hewlett-packard.html <- read the bnx2x bits on G7
<\sh> asantos: it has nothing to do with HP or G7 it's a bug in the installer kernel, which has been recently fixed
<\sh> but not landed on any iso image
<\sh> asantos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/360966
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 360966 in linux "bnx2x missing in initrd for install media" [Medium,In progress]
<\sh> asantos: when you install without network and reboot into production system, there you have your bnx2x drivers and firmware, and then you can configure your network
<asantos> I see. ok guys, I'll give that a go.
<\sh> asantos: I had a testdrive with new HP G7 blade server series a couple of weeks ago here @HP germany
<\sh> it's really just the installer which has problems...the installed system works like a charm with those flex10 devices ;)
<\sh> asantos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/494052
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 494052 in linux "bnx2 driver cannot find firmware" [Medium,Fix released]
<asantos> I'll check out the links etc... Thanks for all your help in advance.
<magelan> Hello people. I have a problem with an upgraded 10.10 system: VLANs are not working anymore. I see the tagged traffic going out and in on the physical interface but nothing comes in in the VLAN interface (but the outgoing traffic is working well). Any idea ?
<tgwoollard> Good afternoon. Would somebody possibly be able to assist me with an installation problem i have on an HP BL685 G7 Server? Any version of Ubuntu i try and install, even the supported 10.04 LTS release, fails to recognise the NIC of the Server. This seems to be a known problem but the ISO's have yet to be updated. The NIC in this Server is a HP NC551m Dual Port FlexFabric 10Gb Network Adapter. WOuld someone please be able to advise how i can buil
<tgwoollard> Any help would be greatly appreciatted
<jpds> \sh: Is that issue fixed in Lucid?
<tgwoollard> Afriad not
<tgwoollard> I have doenloaded all ISO's from Ubuntu and they all have the same issue
<tgwoollard> I assume the ISO simply doesn't have the correct drivers within?
<jpds> \sh: Sorry, confused that bug with bug #360966.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 360966 in linux "bnx2x missing in initrd for install media" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360966
<tgwoollard> I've seen that link. Sorry to be a layman here, but are you able to advise specifically what i need to do? I'm not really an advanced Ubuntu user and the link doesn't entirely make sense
<jpds> tgwoollard: Yes; it's an issue in the installer udeb, see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/360966
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 360966 in linux "bnx2x missing in initrd for install media" [Medium,In progress]
<dns53> is there anyone that can help me with software raid?
<jpds> tgwoollard: The installer will not pick up the card; however once the system is installed, it'll work like a charm.
<tgwoollard> Thanks jpds. How can i include the driver in the image in order to sucesfully run the installer?
<tgwoollard> THe instructions in the link aren't clear to me i'm afraid
<tgwoollard> jpds i will give that a go and report back. Incidentally the actual version of Ubuntu i want to run is 9.10 but the installer won't progress past the network stage that it fails on so i can't get the os loaded. Do you know why this might be?
<jpds> tgwoollard: I think you should be able to skip the networking stage and allow the installation to continue without networking?
<jpds> tgwoollard: As for respinning the image; I'm afraid I do not know what to do about that.
<tgwoollard> I will give it a try and report back. So if i basically just install the OS, and ignore the network setup, are you saying that the NIC should automatically just work on system startup?
<jpds> tgwoollard: Yes.
<\sh> jpds: AFAIK "yes" but I don't know if there is already a new iso for lucid with this fix...I had the the std iso of 10.04 and it wasn't fix at this time
<\sh> jpds: 10.04.1 iso didn't have the fix for the d-i udebs
<jpds> \sh: Hmm, strange.
<tgwoollard> Hello again jpds. i have installed Ubuntu 10.04 and my interfaces file is empty. It just contains the loopback info on auto lo. At this stage are you advising that if i populate the interface file with my eth0 details and then bring up eth0 using ifconfig i should have networking?
<jpds> tgwoollard: Yes.
<\sh> jpds: oh wait..sorry...
<tgwoollard> Okay i'll let you know
<\sh> jpds: I had the problem with bug #628776
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 628776 in linux "HP NC511i Driver (be2net and be2scsi) is missing in kernel module udebs" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628776
<tgwoollard> Thanks uvirtbot. how can i check within the OS if the be2net and be2scsi modules have loaded?
<\sh> jpds: that was fixed in maverick and is waiting for a 10.04.2 updated iso
<\sh> and that is the problem with the G7 series...not the bnx2x ;) *damnineedholiday*
<_ruben> dont use ifconfig, if you use /etc/network/interfaces you should use ifup
<_ruben> and even if you wouldnt use that file, you shouldnt use ifconfig either
<tgwoollard> Many Thanks all. For my own education here, how can i check within the OS if the be2net and be2scsi modules have loaded?
<\sh> tgwoollard: lsmod on the second tty during d-i
<\sh> tgwoollard: but for lucid you won't succeed...after installation you have the modules though and a working network
<\sh> tgwoollard: and it only affects the d-i kernel packages ...
<jpds> tgwoollard: You could also check 'dmesg' for anything related to network modules.
<lightstep> hello. i have 10.4.1 server, and i installed ebox - a web configuration manager
<lightstep> it installed apache2, and now i have 2 copies, one running as root and one as the ebox user. do you know how i can disable the apache running as root?
<qman__> lightstep, that's normal, one process runs as root, the rest run as www-data
<lightstep> but this is a machine with low memory, and i don't want it to be a web server. so i want to stop the normal copy
<qman__> ebox requires apache to be running
<qman__> the root-owned process is what allows it to listen on low ports
<qman__> the rest actually handle the web requests
<qman__> you only have one instance of the apache service running, apache is a multithreaded application
<lightstep> so it doesn't take extra memory, it only shows so in "top"? the figures are different for the two processes
<qman__> 8 apache threads is a pretty typical setup, you can tune those settings in apache2.conf
<qman__> no, each process uses a certain amount of memory
<qman__> but apache cannot be run with a single process
<qman__> that's how it's designed
<lightstep> ok, thanks
<qman__> if you're running out of resources, you could use a lighter weight httpd, like lighttpd or nginx, but I don't know if ebox supports them or how you'd go about switching it
<qman__> you can also reduce the values in apache2.conf, StartServers and MinSpareServers to 1
<lightstep> it seems to only use apache, so i'll try to work out the memory issues some other ways
<qman__> apache is tuned for full feature web serving by default, but for ebox you're probably the only user
<qman__> so that would be safe to do
<uvirtbot> New bug: #658341 in clamav "libclamav6: Some PDFs cause "Unknown error code ERROR"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658341
<uvirtbot> New bug: #658346 in php5 (main) "Please enable process control support (--enable-pcntl) for cgi/cli" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658346
<tgwoollard> hello again. jdps, i'm still failing to get network activity even after populating my interfaces file and bringing up eth0.
<tgwoollard> Am i missing something here? Apologies for all the q's
<tgwoollard> Forgive me. It came up shortly after typing. Thanks to all who replied
<jpds> tgwoollard: Ah, brilliant to hear.
<gravity1187> tgwoollard: let me guess dhcp not static
<tgwoollard> Thanks for your help jpds. I would never have thought to simply just build it and assumed it would work. Bloody ISO!!
<_ruben> bah, needa get the office line upgraded, only getting 60Mbps downloading the maverick repo
<tiemonster> What is removed from the server OS to make it a virtual machine installation?
<qman__> drivers, most likely
<qman__> only need to support a given set of hardware for each VM software
<_ruben> and other "useful" stuff (like tab completion) is removed as well to reduce disk/memory footprint
<tgwoollard> Hello again all. You were kind enough to assist with a network issue earlier. I now have a slightly different question. I am installing Ubuntu 9.10 from USB on a HP BL685 G7 Server. I am installing from USB for two reasons. The CDROM and the NIC are not detected during the install. Running from USB gets around the CDROM issue, but after failing to discover my NIC the 9.10 installer wants me to choose a mirror for my installation. Obivousley beca
<patdk-wk> tgwoollard, just mount the cdrom using the oa
<tgwoollard> CDROM install doesn't work. THe install boots but then fails to detect the CDROM during actual installation. It's a known bug apparently with G7 servers. THis is why i need to install via USB. Can you advise how to get around the mirror issue and not the cd issue?
<patdk-wk> what mirror issue?
<patdk-wk> as you type too much on one line, irc cuts you off
<qman__> tgwoollard, you're getting cut off
<tgwoollard> When i run the install from USB, it fails to detect NIC during installation
<qman__> your client isn't smart enough to line break at the limit
<patdk-wk> hmm, actually, g7 isn't supported on 9.10 at all
<tgwoollard> it therfore can't install at the choose a mirror section and fails
<tgwoollard> I know, it looks like 10.04 LTS is the only official supported version
<tgwoollard> Not that, that really helps given how shit HP support is these days
<tgwoollard> Was curious as to how i could get 9.10 up and running as that is our preffered falvour
<qman__> your USB install must be using a netboot image
<patdk-wk> would have to find backported drivers if they exist
<patdk-wk> probably download those backport packages manually and load them up, via your usb stick
<qman__> you need to actually install from USB
<tgwoollard> I think it might be quickler and safer to just go with 10.04 as i've tested and confirmed all okay with that release.
<tgwoollard> Thanks for the quick response
<patdk-wk> qman, he would still have an issue, for network drivers even if he did fix that :)
<qman__> yes
<qman__> backporting network drivers is no simple task
<coxn> anybody know offhand how I would enable the partner repository from a preseed file?
<coxn> I see how to add a local repo, but not how to enable partner
<coxn> ah! found it
<coxn> d-i apt-setup/partner   boolean true
<alex_joni> wishful thinking...
<pmatulis> huh?
<jpds> pmatulis: I agree.
<JamesPage>  ttx: ping
<JKL_> anyone faced this vmbuilder problem before: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9951621#post9951621
<ttx> JamesPage: pong
<X-Sleepy-X> hi
<X-Sleepy-X> trying to install 10.04 server
<X-Sleepy-X> on my armada e500
<X-Sleepy-X> but the installation "stops" at detecting hardware
<X-Sleepy-X> the screen starts flashing, it does that while detecting network and some other times as well but at this stage it doesn't move forward
<X-Sleepy-X> i've tried installing debian and that works like a charm and i've been able to install previous versions of ubuntu on the same hardware
<X-Sleepy-X> i believe the installation fails to detect my hard drive
<X-Sleepy-X> since when i go into the expert mode detecting the hard drive fails...
<X-Sleepy-X> please help me, i've search on google but i'm unable to find a solution for this and i really don't want to use another distro for this pc
<JamesPage> ttx: wanted a second opinion on the severity of bug 658227 if you have time
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 658227 in openldap "won't start after Maverick upgrade; bdb "Program version 4.8 doesn't match environment version 4.7"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658227
<ttx> JamesPage: I'm on a swap day, will look at it tomorrow. Sounds bad :)
<JamesPage> ttx: thats fine (wondered why it was so quiet today); workaround documented in ticket so not that bad....
<ttx> ok
<X-Sleepy-X> any ideas, anyone?
<X-Sleepy-X> after a while of flickering in the screen i see the message, "killed"
<X-Sleepy-X> and the hdd shows activity and the cd boots up
<X-Sleepy-X> and after about 5 minutes or so i get a message about kernel panic
<X-Sleepy-X> not syncing: out of memory and no killable processes...
<X-Sleepy-X> Perhaps 10.10 doesn't have this problem but I doubt it, when I buy a new set of CD's I'll give it a try but until then I'll install 8.04 and perhaps try to upgrade it to 10.04.
<qman__> X-Sleepy-X, I'd suggest installing 9.10 and upgrading instead
<qman__> since it shares more in common with 10.04
<qman__> there will be less junk left behind in the upgrade
<X-Sleepy-X> qman__, I would if I could but I tossed those CD's a while back...
<X-Sleepy-X> qman__, I'll try to drag my ass to the shop today and buy some....
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Perhaps I'll buy a pizza while I'm at it... :D
<qman__> upgrading from hardy would work fine, but you would have some leftovers from stuff that lucid doesn't use anymore
<qman__> pretty sure hardy uses a different syslog, it uses grub1, etc
<X-Sleepy-X> ok
<qman__> so you wouldn't have exactly the same package set as a fresh lucid install
<X-Sleepy-X> For how much longer will 8.04 be supported?
<X-Sleepy-X> I might just skip the upgrade...
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<X-Sleepy-X> Thanks!
<jcastro> you've got time. :)
<X-Sleepy-X> haha, no worries there... :)
<X-Sleepy-X> bbl
<SJr> How do I safely eject a SATA disk from the linux CLI?
<jcastro> jiboumans_: or jiboumans: how are the blueprints coming along?
<patdk-wk> umount all drives, then pull it :)
<jiboumans_> jcastro: they're being worked on this week
<SJr> seriously, patdk-wk?
<SJr> Hmmmm
<patdk-wk> sjr, well all drives mounted from that drive
<SJr> no
<jiboumans_> jcastro: and next probably
<patdk-wk> heh?
<SJr> Well I mean nothing is mounted, I'm trying to fix a mount problem, and thought perhaps it was caused by just turning the power off on the bay
<jcastro> jiboumans_: ok if you have any problems lmk
<patdk-wk> well, most likely your sata controller isn't hotswap enabled
<SJr> root@fermat:/# mount /dev/fermat/root /disk4
<SJr> mount: /dev/mapper/fermat-root: can't read superblock
<patdk-wk> oh, it's lvm
<SJr> I believe it is hotswap enabled
<patdk-wk> did you unmount and remount lvm?
<SJr> no I didn't
<jiboumans_> jcastro: we should be fine, just need some time to do it. with the release out of the way, it shouldn't be a problem
<jpds> patdk-wk: drives mounted from that drive...
<patdk-wk> jpds, ya, I love my terminology :)
<SJr> How do I unmount lvm? It's not listed in mount
<patdk-wk> vgchange
<patdk-wk> vgchange -a (y/n) your-vg-name
<SJr> ah
<SJr> thanks
<patdk-wk> ya, doing lvm, you have to umount all mounts for that lvm, then vgchange -a n, then remove drive
<patdk-wk> I don't use lvm on many systems
<resno> im trying to setup a vpn.. with windows users needing to access it. whats the best way to go?
<qman__> resno, I use and like openVPN
<qman__> for windows users, the only caveat is UAC
<qman__> it must be run "as administrator"
<qman__> if your users have UAC disabled, or run older versions of windows, it's uncomplicated and easy to use
<resno> qman__: i think i got openvpn setup, and im trying to test it out with my ubuntu 10.04 machine. but im not sure how. do i need a client?
<qman__> yes
<qman__> for ubuntu desktop, there is a networkmanager plugin which makes it a simple menu away
<resno> ah, thats what i need. where can i find it?
<resno> or what shold i look for?
<qman__> network-manager-openvpn
<qman__>  and network-manager-openvpn-gnome/network-manager-openvpn-kde
<qman__> depending on what you're running
<resno> qman__: is the best application openvpn.se for accessing with windows users?
<qman__> I don't know what that is, I use OpenVPN GUI
<qman__> the one linked to on the main openVPN site, and built into the 2.x packages
<resno> yea, openvpn gui... that was the site address lol
<resno> ah wait
<qman__> hmm, the site has changed
<qman__> use this one:  http://openvpn.net/release/openvpn-2.1.3-install.exe
<qman__> or at least, that's the one I use, the open source one
<qman__> the other one might be improved to work with UAC
<qman__> so feel free to try it
<resno> qman__: thanks alot
<qman__> the problem isn't so much that it needs to run as administrator, but that because it does, you can't have it run on startup
<qman__> so you have to create the shortcut on the desktop or something, change it to run as administrator in the properties, and tell the users to click it
<resno> ah ok
<qman__> the only other issue I've had is on one particular windows 7 laptop, it takes a while to recover from sleep mode
<qman__> and if you try to force it it stops working entirely until a reboot
<qman__> but I have other windows 7 users that work without issue, and I've been using it myself for a few years at least
<resno> qman__: i am thinking of using this to allow users to remote desktop into their machines. will this solve this problem?
<RoyK> qman__: have you tried to install ubuntu desktop on it? ;)
<qman__> resno, that's what I use it for
<qman__> openvpn, then rdp into another windows box
<qman__> RoyK, I'd certainly like to
<resno> qman__: awesome, then im right on target
<RoyK> qman__: still, win7 is probably the best windoze platform I've tried so far
<qman__> as long as you don't have to integrate with older versions of windows, it's not half bad
<RoyK> we (mostly) use win2k8 on the windoze servers
<qman__> I had a windows 2000 print server
<qman__> it refused to get along
<RoyK> 'cept that win2k8 doesn't come with legacy printer drivers, so the windoze guys needed to use win2k3 on a VM to manage the existing HP printers
<qman__> upgraded to 2003, it's all good now
<RoyK> win2k is a little old, though :P
<qman__> except for the print server having literally 50MB of free hard disk space
<uvirtbot> New bug: #658564 in backuppc (main) "package backuppc 3.1.0-9ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658564
<RoyK> we still have win98 and nt4 in productions on some machines
<RoyK> qman__: use a vm :P
<qman__> I got some new hardware to replace it next time it fails
<RoyK> we've setup a Hyper-V cluster with three nodes - it works, and Linux is _FAST_ on it
<qman__> well, not new
<qman__> newer
<RoyK> MS released native hyper-v drivers under GPL...
 * patdk-wk will never use hyper-v again
<qman__> the old one's a thinkpad 600, the replacement is a T23
<RoyK> first time I've been acually impressed with an MS product for a decade
<RoyK> patdk-wk: what did it do?
<patdk-wk> had issues running some software on 2008, so used hyperv to install 2003 on that server, the software then would accept and open tcp connections, but no data would go out of the 2003 server
<RoyK> wierd, we're running several w2k3 servers on our setup
<RoyK> win2k8 R2
<patdk-wk> delete, reinstall, same issue
<RoyK> R2?
<RoyK> lots have changed in that release
<patdk-wk> I think so
<qman__> yeah, R2 is very different
<qman__> it's not just a service pack
<RoyK> and with a 3-node cluster, we can actually lose 2 boxes and survive
<patdk-wk> I finally just deleted it, and installed esx
<RoyK> we're getting edu licenses from MS so it only cost us some EUR 3k for a 3-node cluster (in licenses)
<RCola> so would you guys say that ubuntu cloud is a good free alternative to esxi?
<patdk-wk> on my esx cluster I can only loose 1 of the 3 and live
<patdk-wk> but that is more a performance issue
<patdk-wk> 45 vm's running on  3 72gig ram servers
<RoyK> running linux on h-v without the native linux drivers is not really much fun
<uvirtbot> New bug: #658565 in autofs (main) "Autofs prevent clean upgrade to Maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658565
<patdk-wk> I was pretty sure esx 3 server cluster was 4k usd
<RoyK> we were comparing vmware and hyper-v and came to the conclusion that esx was lacking stuff in the clustering dept and that vSphere would be the preferred one
<RoyK> vSphere does _not_ cost EUR 3k for a 3-node setup
<RoyK> rather something like 30k
<uvirtbot> New bug: #658566 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658566
<zoopster> aye
<detrix42> hi folks. I am new at setting up the server.  I am going through the ubuntu site documentation.  I am at the part discussing bind9.  I added my ISP's dns', tried to restart and it says bind9 fails with the following message:  rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<RoyK> detrix42: did you start it?
<RoyK> rndc needs bind to be running
<RoyK> detrix42: /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
<detrix42> RoyK: I assumed that it was started at boot.  I did do /etc/init.d/bind9 restart and that is when I get the error
<RoyK> detrix42: /etc/init.d/bind9 stop; : /etc/init.d/bind9 start
<RoyK> drop the :
<RoyK> typo
<detrix42> ok, one moment
<detrix42> all it says is                                 [fail]
<detrix42> on start
<RoyK> check /var/log/daemon.log
<detrix42> on stop I got the error:  rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<RoyK> ps axf|grep named
<RoyK> is it running?
<RoyK> does daemon.log hold some info about the problem?
<detrix42> well it seems I am missing a ; somewhere....one moment
<detrix42> ok, that was the problem. sheeeeesh.   another question.  I don't want dhcp.  I have the interfaces file with the static info, but when I boot, it still gets the ip address from my router.  I dont want this.
<raubvogel> In snmpd, should I configure my stuff in snmpd.local.conf and leave snmpd.conf untouched?
<detrix42> ok, that was the problem. sheeeeesh.   another question.  I don't want dhcp.  I have the interfaces file with the static info, but when I boot, it still gets the ip address from my router.  I dont want this.
<tesseracter> damn, i wish i was having a server problem... #ubuntu is no help.
<raubvogel> detrix42 I always thought if you setup the /etc/network/interfaces not to do dhcp in your interface, you would be good to go.
<qman__> dhclient can be stubborn, but a reboot usually fixes it
<qman__> if you want to be absolutely sure, just uninstall dhclient
<detrix42> raubvogel: yeah, me too, but according to the daemon.log it shows dhcpclient still requesting an IP address....
<tesseracter> maybe one of you folk has an idea if you're bored, because I'm pretty much down to CLI only. used upgrade manager to try to move to 10.10, gdm crashed, now i can see the /usr/bin/python /tmp/temt_NE5C/maverick process running, but haven't the foggiest how to tell if its just hanging, or actually still installing (process time:4h, 22min)
<detrix42> tesseracter: I had similar problem with 10.04.  my solution was to download the install disk and re-install
<tesseracter> detrix42, that doesnt sound pleasant :-(
<osmosis> are there a lot of apache modules enabled by default that I could turn off to save ram, or are most of the apache modules installed by default pretty important?
<raubvogel> tesseracter, if you feel adventurous, you could kill that and run the upgrade process through the command line
<Rails3> @osmosis it depends on what you're using apache for
<raubvogel> osmosis, there are also lighter weight replacements for apache.
<osmosis> raubvogel, like nginx ?
<tesseracter> raubvogel, detrix42: sweet. i attached strace to it, its telling me poll() very rapidly. so...its waiting for me to respond to a non-existent window?
<raubvogel> Yeah
<tesseracter> i like cherokee a lot
<Owen> i know im going to sound a twat but whats a cloud?
<_ruben> to properly move from dhcp to static: ifdown eth0 ; edit /etc/network/interfaces ; ifup eth0 ... or: edit /etc/network/interfaces ; restart networking ; kill any stray dhclient processes ... rationale: when dhcp client is active and you change config to static, restarting network wont know it was dhcp in the first place
<_ruben> !cloud
<_ruben> hm, no factoid for that, shame
<qman__> osmosis, the default apache module setup is moderate, have a look in /etc/apache2/modules-enabled/ to see exactly what's on
<qman__> you can google what each one does by prefixing mod_ to the names there
<tesseracter> raubvogel, looks like the install was hanging on upgrading mysql password - i killed the process, and am running through all my now unmet dependencies.
<tesseracter> cross your fingers for me?
<raubvogel> tesseracterm sure thingie!
<tesseracter> :-)
<tesseracter> sudo do-release-upgrade -> No new release found... i think that means i'm at 10.10
<tesseracter> any way to check without rebooting?
<qman__> cat /etc/issue, or lsb_release -a
<tesseracter> sweet, 10.10 it is!
<tesseracter> ok, here goes....reboot time, eek!
<detrix42> is it safe to remove dhcp3-client?  I ask because when I use synaptic package manager to do so, it says it needs to remove ubuntu-minimal which says it should not be removed.
<Patrickdk> why do you want to remove it?
<Patrickdk> all it will do is save you a meg or so of diskspace
<Patrickdk> isn't going safe cpu or memory
<Patrickdk> save
<detrix42> I want a static ip.  and when I boot, my server request an ip from my router.  I have changed /etc/network/interfaces to static for eth0, but it still requests it when I boot
 * Patrickdk can't wait for ubuntu+1 to open back up for business
<Patrickdk> something else is wrong with your machine then
<Patrickdk> pxe or ipmi?
<detrix42> I have been trying to find a way to disable it.
<Patrickdk> ubuntu isn't doing it, unless you did something to cause that
<detrix42> I am fairly new to server setup
<Patrickdk> like network boot, iscsi boot, ...
<soren> detrix42: Can we see your  /etc/network/interfaces, please?
<detrix42> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/RVmGsW29
<detrix42> soren: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/RVmGsW29
<Patrickdk> ya, looks ok
<soren> detrix42: And you /rebooted/ it? Not just ifdown eth0;ifup eth0'ed?
<Patrickdk> no way you can run a tcpdump on another machine to watch what or when the dhcp request goes out?
<detrix42> well it is the first few entries on the daemon.log file....
<detrix42> let me reboot to make sure it is still a probelm....
<tesseracter> raubvogel, thanks for the help earlier, even if it was more of emotional support. everything went well.
 * Patrickdk wonders if detrix42 is coming back
<raubvogel> tesseracter, no probl
<osmosis> how can I tell what services are configured to start automatically at boot.
<Patrickdk> he's back
<detrix42> I am still having trouble with disabling dhcp....I think network manager is the problem.  How do I disable it?
<Patrickdk> what version ubuntu you on?
<detrix42> 10.10 :)
<Patrickdk> normally it disables itself if you configure stuff in /etc/network/interfaces
<Patrickdk> ah, I haven't used 10.10 yet with static ip :)
<detrix42> Patrickdk: I agree. I dont see the icon it the tray
<Patrickdk> edit /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<detrix42> hold a sec....I might have 10.04.....I upgraded the laptop....
<Patrickdk> same deal
<detrix42> ok not a lot there.... start on (local-filesystems and started dbus)        stop on stopping dbus        expect fork      respawn        exec NetworkManager
<soren> Hey, wait what?
<soren> NetworkManager?
<soren> What are you doing installing network-manager on a server?
<detrix42> I did not do it intentionally.....I install the server, then I installed ubuntu-desktop....
<detrix42> I think networkmanager got include with the desktop
<soren> That's an entirely different kettle of fish, then.
<detrix42> oooops
<soren> Sure, it's part of the desktop.
 * RoyK forces detrix42 to install his next server with a serial console
<detrix42> ouch
<detrix42> ouch
<Patrickdk> serial? heh, ipmi text console :)
<detrix42> so I assume its safe to remove network manager??|
<soren> Along with the rest of the desktop, sure.
<detrix42> I want both
<soren> It's quite simple, really. If you want to run Ubuntu Desktop, that's fine (it's an excellent OS!). But if you do, you should use its tools to do static network config.
<soren> both what?
<detrix42> both the server and the desktop
<Jeeves_> detrix42: Get yourselve two computers :)
<soren> detrix42: That does not make sense. Ubuntu Server is defined by two things: The presence of the server kernel and the absence of a desktop environment.
<detrix42> in the past when I edited the interfaces file, network manager did not interfere.
<detrix42> on the desktop anyways
<RoyK> detrix42: just apt-get remove --purge it
<detrix42> ok, is been removed and purged.....I might be back. ;)
<detrix42> I am back to let you all know that its working
<detrix42> Thank for all the help
 * RoyK still waits for his 165 2TB WD Black drives to arrive and feels like a kid going to the circus
 * kinygos wonders what RoyK will do with all that space
<RoyK> bacula backup
<kinygos> oooh, nice
<kinygos> i'd love to play with that
<RoyK> all on zfs
<RoyK> nexenta core
<kinygos> lol...no wonder you can't wait :)
<RoyK> I've been waiting for btrfs to get somehow stable for a couple of years
<RoyK> it doesn't
<osmosis> to get ram usage, do I substract  SHR from RES ?  speaking about ps and top output.
<martin_> Bios clock keeps going back 1 hour, can anybody help?
<kinygos> exit
<JanC> well, waiting more than 3 minutes would help if you want an answer...
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-12
<Overand> Anyone with any ideas on how to fire off a script based on if rsync does - or doesn't - update any files?
<detrix42> I am trying to set up my server.  everything is going well, except...when I try to view  <?php phpinfo() ?> in my test index.html page, I don't get the phpinfo.  need help figuring out why.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #658795 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.7.0-1 failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658795
<keyboarddrummer> hello.  sorry for asking such a basic question, but how do you update packages in 10.04?
<nealmcb> keyboarddrummer: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<detrix42> I am trying to set up my server.  everything is going well, except...when I try to view  <?php phpinfo() ?> in my test index.html page, I don't get the phpinfo.  need help figuring out why.
<nealmcb> detrix42: did you look at the log file?
<nealmcb> is php installed?
<detrix42> sorry for the delay.... nealmcb, which log file?
<detrix42> I am fairly new at this
<detrix42> the server stuff that is
<detrix42> nealmcb: and yes php5 is installed
<nealmcb> detrix42: did you use a guide or tutorial somewhere that you can refer to?
<detrix42> nealmcb: yes, the ubuntu site guide.
<nealmcb> detrix42: the apache log file - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<nealmcb> detrix42: and what exactly DO you get?
<qman__> detrix42, php only works in files named .php
<qman__> .html files won't be processed
<nealmcb> (unless you configure it otherwise?)
<detrix42> ahhhh....hold on a sec.
<qman__> yes
<detrix42> ok. that was the missing link.  but when I mv index.html index.php it defaulted to index.html and got one.  there should not have been one after I renamed it.
<detrix42> I did get it to work, but specifing index.php
<qman__> sure it wasn't your browser caching it?
<qman__> index.php should also render as the default site page
<detrix42> hey thanx for all the excellent help
<detrix42> it might have been a cached page
<detrix42> I will know in a few when I try to access it from my laptop
<detrix42> Thanx again.
<detrix42> see ya
<Andre_Gondim> in ubuntu server kernel uses OCS or CFS scalonator?
<Andre_Gondim> in ubuntu server kernel uses OCS or CFS scalonator kernel
<maruq> hi guys.
<maruq> according to press release (http://www.canonical.com/news/ubuntu-10.10-server), it's possible to run AMIs offline in KVM. anyone know how to do it?
<maruq> can't find any docs on the server / cloud pages
<jeeves_moss> how come this script is only getting the index.html pages and not reading through them or spydering them to pull just the images out of it?  http://pastebin.ca/1959717
<detrix> hi, I am fairly new to setting up servers.  I need help setting up bind9.  I am trying to follow some howto's but they are somewhat confusing.  anyone here care to help me with this?
<RCola> whats the issue?
<RCola> you got any errors?
<detrix> no not yes....just trying to follow the online howto's but I am starting to get confused......I need help setting up the config files.
<detrix> is there a utility to aid in this
<RCola> well #1 are you trying to do it as a resolver as well?
<detrix> I believe so
<RCola> pm me and we'll talk more.
<ScottK> detrix: If you look at the Ubuntu Server guide (link in /topic) it has bind9 setup that's been validated on Ubuntu for many common situations.
<jeeves_moss> why is this script not pulling JUST the images from the list of URLs in the text file?  http://pastebin.ca/1959756  it will d-load the index.html file, then finish
<jeeves_moss> RCola, why is this script not pulling JUST the images from the list of URLs in the text file?  http://pastebin.ca/1959756  it will d-load the index.html file, then finish
<MrDowntempo> Hi All! I'm building my first Ubuntu Server with 10.10 32bit. But I'm having a bit o' trouble.
<MrDowntempo> The Install fails after creating the file system
<MrDowntempo> everytime. No matter if I pick ext2, ext4 or reiserfs
<|rt|> MrDowntempo: no idea if this is what you're running into but I had that happened to me a while back due to a bad hard drive
<MrDowntempo> |rt|, well its a brand new drive, but its an SSD not a HDD
<MrDowntempo> Does ubuntu server not know how to deal with its boot sector?
<MrDowntempo> or something like that?
<|rt|> MrDowntempo: I've never installed on an SSD but I don't think that would be the problem
<|rt|> how far along in the install does it get?
<MrDowntempo> Up to creating the file system
<|rt|> in my case it would always get about 80% through installing before it would start erroring
<MrDowntempo> It patitions fine
<MrDowntempo> I think.
<MrDowntempo> Also I was able to install Arch on the same drive earlier that day
<|rt|> anything in dmesg?
<MrDowntempo> Hehe, not at the moment. Im running off a live disc on the same machine right now
<MrDowntempo> What should I look for in there?
<|rt|> MrDowntempo: any errors that my point to what the issue is
<|rt|> you would need to try to install it and then when it errors look to see what the recent dmesg entries have to say....may provide a clue....may not
<|rt|> anyhow...time for bed for me
<billybigrigger> is anyone alive to help me through a borked upgrade?
<soren> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pwndeur> ayahhhhhhhhhhhh !
<billybigrigger> ok well just seeing if anyone is alive...im going to login to my server and see if i can pull up a log or something to help me out with the question...
<Pwndeur> uh
<Pwndeur> a question ?
<Pwndeur> beer or not beer that is the question =)
<billybigrigger> basically, i was uprgrading a 10.04 system to 10.10, i followed the upgrade procedures, and when it came time to replace a packge, it ask me if i wanted to accept, keep installed version, show differences, or something....so i chose to read through the differences...when i got to the end of the file...i stupidly hit ctrl-z ending the process...now when i tried do-release-upgrade -d again, it says there's nothing to upgrade
<billybigrigger> i haven't done anything since...and no i don't have a backup....what would my safest option be?
<billybigrigger> the upgrade packages where all downloaded, and aptitude was already starting to update the packages...
<soren> billybigrigger: ctrl-z doesn't end the process.
<soren> billybigrigger: It pauses it.
<billybigrigger> well the process isn't there anymore according to top
<soren> billybigrigger: Which process?
<billybigrigger> well aptitude would be running im assuming no?
<soren> billybigrigger: I wouldn't know. Did you use aptitide to do the upgrade?
<soren> aptitude.
<billybigrigger> do-release-upgrade -d
<billybigrigger> which initiates apt or aptitude yes?
<soren> not aptitude.
<soren> for sure.
<billybigrigger> ok well i'll pastebin /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<billybigrigger> hmm looking through it it doesn't look helpful at all
<soren> Look, if you ctrl-z'ed it, it's just paused.
<soren> In the same terminal, just run "fg" and see what happens.
<billybigrigger> ok how do i resume it?
<billybigrigger> that term session has ended
<soren> Ok, then it's gone.
<soren> Just try a good old "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", then.
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@timmy:~$ fg
<billybigrigger> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<billybigrigger>  
<billybigrigger> now im just sitting there with a cursor
<soren> You just said the term session had ended?!?
<billybigrigger> yes
<soren> "yes"?
<billybigrigger> ok, the server is on a VPS, linode.com...i'm using it's ajax based remote console, as a dist-upgrade via ssh is not suggested...
<billybigrigger> so i fired up the remote console again and my past error msgs are still there...so i guess technically that session didn't end
<soren> Ok.
<soren> What happens if you press return?
<billybigrigger> shal i try "a good old sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then or what?
<soren> No.
<billybigrigger> hah shit
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@timmy:~$ fg
<billybigrigger> -bash: fg: current: no such job
<billybigrigger> ok well sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it is
<soren> Wha..
<soren> Did you just make this up:
<soren> 05:33 < billybigrigger> billybigrigger@timmy:~$ fg
<soren> 05:33 < billybigrigger> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<soren> ?
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> it was there
<billybigrigger> i ctrl-c'd out to do the dist-upgrade
<billybigrigger> so the process was paused, and i killed it :(
 * soren gives up
<billybigrigger> ok so again i say....
<billybigrigger> ok well sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it is
<billybigrigger> hope this works
<billybigrigger> soren: ....
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@timmy:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<billybigrigger> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<billybigrigger> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<billybigrigger> you think that my upgrade process is still running? i don't see it in ps aux output
<soren> billybigrigger: I don't know. You only tell me half of everything.
<soren> I can't help you this way.
<RudyValencia> How do you upgrade a package?
<billybigrigger> well what do you want to know?
<RudyValencia> I forget
<billybigrigger> soren: ? what more do you want to know
<soren> billybigrigger: I don't know.
<soren> billybigrigger: When for instance you say that your term session has ended, I didn't know to ask "Hey, dude, is this perhaps Linode's ajaxterm, so it might still be alive even though you restarted your web browser?".
<soren> billybigrigger: I also didn't know to ask if you thought it would be fun to ctrl-c your way out of do-release-upgrade.
<billybigrigger> well you told me to do a good old sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<billybigrigger> so what was i supposed to do?
<soren> billybigrigger: I also would have never guessed that when you say that the upgrade process isn't in the process table anymore that you were really looking for "aptitude" even though aptitude has nothing at all to do with the upgrade.
<billybigrigger> sorry for the confusion
<soren> billybigrigger: I told you to do that because you said a bunch of stuff that turned out not to be true.
<billybigrigger> ok
<billybigrigger> well my bad, busy day and i'm not thinking straight
<soren> billybigrigger: Right now I have to guess what you mean when you say that the upgrade process isn't in the ps output.
<billybigrigger> thanksgiving weekend here in canada so my head is full of turkey sorry :(
<soren> billybigrigger: Last time you said that, it was ill informed.
<billybigrigger> right
<billybigrigger> arghh...well i'm lost now soren
<billybigrigger> root     26055  0.0  4.9  42856 25088 hvc0     S    Oct11   0:00 /usr/bin/python /tmp/tmpzQNQJU/mave
<billybigrigger> rick --mode=server --frontend=DistUpgradeViewText
<billybigrigger> that is about the only process i can see that's related
<soren> and that's the upgrade process.
<billybigrigger> ok
<billybigrigger> now how do i go about resuming it?
<soren> I have no way to tell.
<soren> I have no clue what you've done.
<billybigrigger> ok, well my services are still running ok, http and mail are fine...that's all im worried about for now...i guess i'll have to sleep on it and return tomorrow to try and fix it
<billybigrigger> maybe someone else can help me out...thanks for your patience :)
<soren> When I say "I have no clue what you've done", that's a hint that you should *explain* what you've done.
<MTecknology> You guys know where I can configure the memory limit for php-apc?
<Doonz> hey guys do the new 12 core opterons have hyperthreading?
<twb> Last time I looked, hyperthreading was an Intel-specific hack
<twb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simultaneous_multithreading#Modern_commercial_implementations
<Doonz> doesnt amd offer a comparable...
<twb> Given that it's a dodgy hack, I don't know why they would
<Doonz> im looking at a vps server
<Doonz> but i should be fine with just 12 cores
<Doonz> since the linux vm machins running arent cpu intensive
<twb> Kids these days
<twb> "just 12 cores"
<Doonz> but the price of the cpu isonly 800 bux
<Doonz> i know eh
<twb> Doonz: it would obviously depend on how many VMs you want and what virtualization technology you used
<Doonz> well i currently run 8 machines on the 6 core with only 16gb ram
<twb> IIRC Russel Coker got about 8 VMs running on an Eee PC 701.
<twb> That's a 600MHz celeron with 1GB of RAM
<Doonz> yeah
<noaXess> hello
<noaXess> i'm planing a server with a min of raid 1... normally if i create the raid0 hardware based, on ubuntu server installation i see both hd's even if they are in raid 1 mode.. what do i need, that on ubuntu server installation i see the raid 1 device?
<noaXess> .. ^ raid 1 hardware based
<noaXess> or is it better to use software based raid 1
<noaXess> ??
<twb> noaXess: sounds like you're using fakeraid
<twb> noaXess: how much did you pay for your hardware raid controller?
<noaXess> twb: haven't one.. i'm planing.. for it
<noaXess> just setup buy list ;)
<twb> "I see both HDDs even if they are in RAID1 mode" means you don't have a real raid controller
<noaXess> server that will be used: http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/4U/7046/SYS-7046A-3.cfm
<noaXess> aha
<noaXess> it's a Intel ICH10R SATA 3.0Gbps Controller
<noaXess> will use SATA drivers
<noaXess> drives ^
<twb> ICH10 is the southbridge.  It doesn't contain a real RAID controller.  Don't use it for RAID.
<noaXess> twb: ok.. so.. better use software raid?
<twb> md RAID, yes.
<noaXess> twb: you preffere md RAID?
<twb> I don't like the term "software raid" because it could mean fakeraid, and fakeraid is bad.
<twb> I almost always deploy md RAID.
<noaXess> twb: and in what category goes md RAID?
<twb> If I had a customer with lots of money, I deploy (real) hardware RAID.
<twb> noaXess: "md" is just the name of the RAID code in the Linux kernel
<twb> md = multi-disk
<noaXess> ok..
<noaXess> so work with mdadm
<twb> Yes.
<twb> You can do it at install time using the ubuntu-server install media
<noaXess> twb: so if i have two identical hd's i can create the raid on ubuntu-server installation
<twb> They don't need to be identical
<noaXess> the server will be a vbox host.. with 3 vm's
<twb> RAID1 will use the size of the smallest disk.
<noaXess> twb: hm.. isn't it better?
<twb> Well, if you RAID1 a 2TB and a 128MB disk, you'll waste most of the 2TB disk.  In that sense, it's better to use equal-sized disks
<noaXess> twb: ok.. thats right.. but if i want a mirror i prefer to use two identical hd's
<noaXess> jep
<twb> Note that you can (and usually do) perform raid at the partition level
<twb> So you could create a 128MB partition on each disk and raid that, and still use the remaining space on the 2TB as a non-raided area
<noaXess> twb: yea.. i see..
<noaXess> twb: do you raid the system and data part of your servers or just data part? normally i have a hd for system and a hd for data..
<twb> My normal setup is to create two partitions, one for /boot and one for an LVM PV.  The former is RAID1'd, the latter is RAID1'd or RAID5'd (depending on the number of disks).  The root, /home, /srv, filesystems are LVs allocated from the PV
<noaXess> lvm - logical volume management.. but pv?
<twb> Physical Volume
<noaXess> ah
<twb> i.e. partitions assigned to an LVM VG (volume group)
<noaXess> ok..
<noaXess> twb: thanks for you information... will come back if the hardware is here ;)
<noaXess> it's long time ago since i used md.. think it was about 6 years ago.. since there.. i have done win-servers-- but now i'm off from servers normally.. but one customer i have, need a new one and i knw hes whole network and software.. and will bring the whole company to opensource software..
<noaXess> twb: what raid controller you use? promise?
<noaXess> bbl... visit customer.. bye
<twb> I think he missed the point.  With md RAID *you don't have a hardare RAID controller*, fake or otherwise.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659036 in pptpd (main) "Install directory incorrect for pptpd source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659036
<overrider> Hello; My freshly installed 10.4 server was compromised, and id like to figure out how. I can see in the auth.log how a new root account gets created, but i would like to know how the intruder get in to begin with. where there any known exploits against sshd on a 10.4 unpatched server?
<twb> overrider: did you do the install while connected to the internet, and allow it to install security patches (which it will do by default, without asking)?
<mgolisch_> auth.log shows creation of users?
<mgolisch_> why would it?
<overrider> twb: nay, i installed the system, then later after changing to a close by mirror installed the patches
<overrider> mgolisch_: this is a line from my authlog useradd[28117]: new user: name=nicola, UID=0, GID=0, home=/root, shell=/bin/sh
<twb> overrider: so you had a window in which your system was on the internet but was running whatever your install media shipped, rather than the latest ubuntu-security versions
<mgolisch_> wow
<overrider> twb: protected by a nat router on a small network. if thats enough to get my humped, wow
<overrider> because sshd i installed only after getting all the patches
<twb> overrider: of ALL the things you could install, sshd is probably the most secure
<twb> IME when people get rooted, it's almost always because they installed some retarded PHP thing
<overrider> twb: this was a plain install; i used ufw to block all ports except sshd, and still.
<twb> Being behind a nat doesn't actually give you any real protection
<twb> Apart from anything else, other hosts on the LAN can attack you
<twb> What evidence do you have that you were rooted, anyway?  Maybe you're just misinterpreting normal auth logs.
<overrider> unlikely in this lan;
<overrider> twb: oh for starters, i have a new root user called nicola
<twb> As in nicola:x:0:0:... ?
<overrider> then the user logged in, and modified my sshd.conf so he could login later with a ssh keyfile
<twb> Fair enough, then.
<twb> Were you physically proximal to the box?
<twb> It's trivial to get root on an Ubuntu box if you have physical access and can reboot it
<overrider> it was in a server room and surely accessed over the network. also behind a nat router, and the only port mapped to it was 22
<overrider> he also forgot to clear his history file, so some things he did are shown here http://pastebin.ca/1959959
<overrider> if he brute forced my password to login via ssh, fine i am dumb, but if he could get in without password, i am sort of anxious to figure out how
<twb> So 22 *was* DNATted when you were compromised?
<overrider> twb: yes sure. the server in a serverroom, connected to the internet via a normal router (dlink i think). the only thing open to the world was 22
<twb> Unless you picked a predictable admin username and password at install time, I can't see how they would get in
<twb> Looks like fresh.tgz:passfile contains the passwords they're using
<overrider> twb: mine is not in there; honestly, i am quite stumped
<twb> You used the 10.04 *server* install CD?
<overrider> twb: yes
<twb> And the only thing you installed was sshd?
<overrider> twb: no. i also installed vim, rsync, things like that. but the only network service that had a port open was sshd
<twb> rsync contains a network service, fyi
<twb> But it's off by default
<overrider> yeah
<overrider> also i had everything denied except 22 via ufw
<twb> My inclination is to suspect that they either managed to brute-force your password, or that you installed an insecure service without realizing it.
<twb> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/ lists known vulnerabilities
<overrider> twb: thanks, i will check it out.
<twb> It could also be that your tertiary/quaternary mirror was compromised, of course
<twb> If you were using <country code>.archive.ubuntu.com or whatever it is, that should be OK
<twb> You might like to bug -hardened about it
<twb> They're probably better at forensics than -server.
<zooz> what is the default kernel with 10.10 ?
<soren> zooz: 2.6.35.
<noaXess> twb: hey hey..
<twb> noaXess: 18:57 <twb> I think he missed the point.  With md RAID *you don't have a hardare RAID controller*, fake or otherwise.
<noaXess> twb: i asked what hardware raid controller you use.. for a real RAID..
<twb> Whatever $boss buys
<twb> Which is basically whatever the tier-1 vendor supplies
<twb> i.e. you ring up HP or IBM and say "hi, I have $10k to spend and I want a <model number> with the hardware RAID5 option"
<JamesPage> ttx: ping
<ttx> JamesPage: pong
<JamesPage> ttx: have you had a change to look at bug 658227?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 658227 in openldap "upgrade process does not upgrade underlying BDB format from 4.7 to 4.8 (so slapd aborts with "Program version 4.8 doesn't match environment version 4.7" error message)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658227
<ttx> JamesPage: that's next on my todo
<ttx> looking now
<JamesPage> ttx: thanks
<ttx> JamesPage: I raised priority
<ttx> Will mention it in todays meeting.
<JamesPage> ttx: are we to late to add this to the release notes for Maverick?
<ttx> JamesPage: is that the only annoying regression you caught in triage ?
<ttx> JamesPage: We ususally don't add bugs to release notes after release.
<JamesPage> ttx: only one I have found so far (I only spent an hour or so reviewing yesterday afternoon - realised everyone was on hols)
<noaXess> twb: so you work with hp/ibm servers?
<twb> If I have no alternative
 * ttx has a quick look at the new bugs
<noaXess> twb: and which kind of raind controller?
<noaXess> raid ^
<twb> NFI
<noaXess> twb: any weblink of NFI?
<twb> NFI = No Fucking Idea
<twb> Probably 3ware.  I don't know if anybody else even makes hardware raid controllers.
<noaXess> twb: aha.. :) ok
<patdk-wk> what kind of server is it in?
<noaXess> promise, LSI,
<twb> I don't think they make raid controllers, only fakeraid
<noaXess> patdk-wk: i'm searching a real hardware raid controller
<noaXess> twb: ok. hm..
<noaXess> Adaptec?
<twb> Hum, bizarre.  Apparently LSI bought 3ware last april
<patdk-wk> for what kind of usage?
<patdk-wk> ya, lsi owns most all raid now
<twb> noaXess: yeah, I thikn adaptec are the other one I was trying to remember.
<patdk-wk> they are like the biggest raid currently
<patdk-wk> adaptec seems to be going down quickly
<twb> I'm not really involved in the hardware raid space.  md is plenty fast for me, and it's more useful.
<patdk-wk> highpoint is just odd, but many love them
<patdk-wk> areca seem to be good ones though
 * soren doesn't approve of hardware raid.. never did.
<twb> I can put the disks in any system with any version of linux and they're Just Work, and I don't need to install proprietary management tools (or worse, reboot) to manage arrays.
<noaXess> twb: think will also use md
<noaXess> twb: hm... looks nice ;)
<patdk-wk> I had always had issues with software raid
<patdk-wk> like swapping disks
<twb> The only real upside of hardware raid is that it's faster
<patdk-wk> knowing what disk needs to be swapped
<patdk-wk> plus, I love the bbu
<twb> patdk-wk: that shouldn't be hard; mdstat tells you which node fell over, and you ask hdparm for its serial number
<noaXess> patdk-wk: what controller you use?
<patdk-wk> I have 3ware, lsi, and adaptec's
<twb> patdk-wk: do you always buy a couple of spare controllers, so that if the one you're using dies, you can still get the data out? ;-)
<noaXess> patdk-wk: do 3ware make real RAID's?
<patdk-wk> twb, if only I could see the serial numbers without disconnecting the drives
<twb> noaXess: yes
<patdk-wk> twb, yes, I normally have a spare one
<twb> patdk-wk: aha, that's why you put sticky labels on the faces before you insert them, or so
<twb> Or use like a dentists mirror
<patdk-wk> twb, ya, but flashing lights on the front of the hotswap is almost idiot proof :)
<twb> Come to think of it, you're right -- I'm too poor to get hotswap, so I can always just pull both drives out and read their labels
<patdk-wk> for me, raid is ok, even software raid is fine
<patdk-wk> but my servers spend 0% of their time doing reads, and 100% of the time writing
<_ruben> when my md setup complains about sdX being kicked out, i just do dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/null and see which light goes nuts ;)
<patdk-wk> so I need write performance, and the only way to do that is with a bbu raid
<twb> patdk-wk: you don't need a disk at all, the
<twb> *then
<patdk-wk> twb, only for reboots :)
<twb> So 0% is only an approximation? ;-)
<patdk-wk> well, it's like 0.01%
<patdk-wk> I rounded :)
<twb> Otherwise you use /dev/null for your array
<twb> Just like the tape backups
<patdk-wk> ya, fun, 56 lto3 tape lib
<noaXess> what should i use for a vbox host with about 4 vm's? md or 3ware controller?
<twb> noaXess: depends what the VMs are doing
<patdk-wk> it all depends on what kind of drive activity, as far as I am concerned :)
<twb> patdk-wk: we got rid of tape last year, I think
<twb> patdk-wk: replaced it with ZFS
<noaXess> one abacus/financial server, one openerp, one win2k3 database controller, one i.e. win2k3 citrix terminal server and a spare one..
<noaXess> test one
<patdk-wk> I would love to get an offsite, realtime backup going
<noaXess> instead of one win2k3 citrix  one lstsp server
<noaXess> ltsp i mean ^
<twb> patdk-wk: eh, mine isn't realtime
<twb> patdk-wk: it's basically rsnapshot except using zfs snapshots instead of cp -al
<twb> noaXess: if this is a whitebox solution, you could roll out md and see how it goes
<twb> noaXess: if the devs bitch, then you can migrate to hardware raid
<noaXess> twb: whitebox.. you mean test
<twb> whitebox as in you lucky dragon random components you assemble yourself
<noaXess> so.. i can also use hardware
<twb> As opposed to paying another 40% to get an HP-brand box
<patdk-wk> the drives will probably need to be reformated to switch
<twb> Yeah, true
<patdk-wk> but that would be the worst
<twb> If you are buying a raid controllre you can probably afford the extra $50 for another pair of 2TB SATA drives
<noaXess> what about this controller? http://www.ltsp.org/
<noaXess> shit.. sorry 3ware 9650SE-8LPML
<patdk-wk> that works, lets you use 8 drives, hardware
<twb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_box_(computer_hardware)
<patdk-wk> I would get the battery for it
<patdk-wk> battery is like $110
<twb> as in UPS?
<patdk-wk> no
<twb> Why not just get a UPS?
<patdk-wk> totally different
<patdk-wk> and a ups wouldn't speed it up at all
<patdk-wk> well, not safely
<twb> How does a battery improve I/O speed?
<patdk-wk> you can use writeback instead of writethrough safely on the raid card
<patdk-wk> so your writes are extreemly fast, unless your writing gigs of info
<twb> Wouldn't you get that with UPS, too?
<patdk-wk> nope
<noaXess> patdk-wk: and configured raid's are visible in ubuntu server installation without any additional drivers?
<twb> Why not?
<patdk-wk> cause the raid card wouldn't know when the ups lost power to flush it's cache
<patdk-wk> so when the ups died, even if you turned the computer off cleanly
<patdk-wk> there would still be writes outstanding on the raid cards memory, not on the drives
<patdk-wk> and you loose them
<twb> patdk-wk: OK, but theoretically if there was a way to say to the card "STFU, I have a UPS and I'll tell you when to panic", it'd be just as effective.  it's just that the controller manufacturer doesn't provide such a thing
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> make a custom cable from the raid card to the ups
<_ruben> heh
<twb> OK, I thought for a moment maybe I misunderstood how it worked
<twb> patdk-wk: yeah, or jumper one of the undocumented pins wokka wokka wokka
<_ruben> basically a bbu is to a raidcard, what an usp is to a server
<_ruben> s/usp/ups/
<twb> Yeah, I get the idea
<patdk-wk> I just look at the bbu as the write speed tax
<twb> It just hadn't occurred to me that you couldn't force writethrough from the OS
<patdk-wk> you can force it
<patdk-wk> but if you ever disconnect power, your screwed
<twb> Ah, good point
<_ruben> most raidcards offer the option "use cache when battery is alive"
<_ruben> it'll even discharge/recharge the battery occasionaly to keep it alive and check its expected lifetime
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> mine normally range from 50-80 hours
<_ruben> never really bothered to check on mine ;)
<patdk-wk> I do, so I can replace them, if needed
<_ruben> estimated charge remaining: 1 days 20 hours 19 minutes
<_ruben> 3 days 1 hours 13 minutes on another
<_ruben> guess adaptec doesn't care much about multiples or not ;)
<patdk-wk> heh
<noaXess> if i use a 3ware controller, do i need anything special while installing ubuntu-server?
<patdk-wk> keyboard helps
<noaXess> so the installer does see the configured raid's..
<twb> noaXess: there's probably an Ubuntu HCL somewhere
<twb> A la kmuto's debian one
<noaXess> ??
<patdk-wk> if you setup the drives in the 3ware bios, ubuntu will just see the raid as a single drive (or more if you setup several)
<noaXess> o
<noaXess> ok
<patdk-wk> after install, you can install the 3ware utils to monitor it from linux/ubuntu
<twb> Not in main though, are they >grumble<
<patdk-wk> I actually haven't installed ubuntu on any of my 3ware machines, yet
<patdk-wk> so not sure exactly
<twb> I should start a "main or GTFO" vendor liason group
<patdk-wk> heh
<twb> Because, you know, I enjoy helping people
<patdk-wk> I only see hp, adaptec, and old lsi
<noaXess> patdk-wk: will come back to this channel. if my hardware is assembled
<illytacos> please can I get some help? the nautilus-gksu plugin has messed me up hard. I keep getting an error when I log in that Could not update ICEauthority file /home/name/.ICEauthority so I go into terminal and attempt to change permissions only the ICEauthority file is nowhere to be found. I did a search and it did not exist... not sure how a file could write to something that isn't there. I then tried to set a new password as per
<illytacos> sorry for the cross post it's
<illytacos> for a samba file server and I realized I was in the wrong room
<meh2> hey guys, does anyone here run HE ipv6 tunnelbroker on a daynamic ip?
<meh2> i have a problem running it on my dynamic* ip
<_ruben> meh2: use their pptp tunnel option, and for more support, check out #ipv6
<illytacos> hey folks anyone able to assist with my question? tnx!
<meh2> thanks _ruben
<_ruben> meh2: it's also possible to update your ipv4 endpoint's ip address via a special url btw
<meh2> _ruben, yeah, i tried that special url but it didnt want to work for me :(
<patdk-wk> I just can't believe some of these stats
<patdk-wk> Solaris 2.5-7, 111915 emails, 99.63% spam
<tgwoollard> could someone please help me to understand if i have setup my swap okay on a new 10.04 Ubuntu installation? During install i partitioned 64GB for swap and the rest of my disk for ext3. System is loaded and working okay and fstab shows expected entries for swap and ext3 but a df -h doesn't list any swap space. How can i tell that swap is setup correctly? Thanks in advance.
<twb> patdk-wk: why are you running Solaris 2.5?
<|rt|> tgwoollard: df doesn't list swap but free will...it won't tell you where it's coming from but you'll be able to verify that you have 64GB
<|rt|> tgwoollard: dmesg | grep swap will tell you where it's coming from
<tgwoollard> rt: thanks a bunch. You're a star
<Mez> Can anyone tell me why for some reason, I'm not able to view the processes of anyone else as a normal user (hardy, unfortunately)
<Mez> I'mn trying to get nrpe working, but it only seeing it's own processes - it's hard to check if things are working
<overrider> how can i check whether i have automatic-updates enabled or not?
<overrider> ah got it
<patdk-wk> twb, nope
<patdk-wk> that is using the os detection (pof) of servers that connect to me
<patdk-wk> I log the spamass value of each email they send me, by ip, and os
<patdk-wk> and about twice a month or so, I update my white/black/yellow/brown lists :)
<gregclips> hey, trying to restart samba and sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart won't work keeps saying file not found then tried sudo /etc/samba restart to no avail. is there another way? thnx
<qman__> gregclips, on lucid, sudo service smbd restart
<gregclips> thanks man
<gregclips> worked like a charm!
<thesheff17> join #boto
<gregclips> Hey one more question, how do I migrate files from one server to another retaining the permissions? I'm a n00b so when I do cp -pR /media/usb key /media/files/shared/shared files it says 'files' is not a directory
<thesheff17> is there anyway to automatically accept the sun-java6-jdk package?
<Nyxation> gregclips: Surround the path with quotations or escape that space in the path.
<thesheff17> gregclips: also make sure the dest folder is created: mkdir -p /media/files/shared/shared
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659305 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.7.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659305
<gregclips> Nyxation: so '/media/files/shared/shared files'?
<gregclips> thesheff17: sorry, in my syntax /media/usb key is the media I would like to copy /media/files/shared/shared files to. Do I have that right?
<Nyxation> gregclips: cp -pR /media/usb\ key /media/files/shared/shared\ files
<thesheff17> gregclips: it looks right accept for the space between usb and key.   Surround the path with quotations...or never have spaces in folder names...and rename the folder
<gregclips> Oh ok! I will try that thank you. Just getting used to all this.
<Nyxation> gregclips: Your one in quotations should work, single and double work.
<gregclips> Nyxation: ok. In some cases I don't have a choice with the file names because I'm migrating files other users have created and they want to maintain that for whatever reason.
<gregclips> but that helps a lot
<gregclips> Nyxation: the backslash also will allow for spaces?
<Nyxation> gregclips: Yeah, it's an escape character.
<haakonn> hey, any idea about ubuntu packages for trac 0.12[.1]? even ubuntu 10.10 still has 0.11 as default, which seems very strange to me.
<gregclips> Nyxation: Thanks man. This helps a lot
<TeTeT> how do I specify the user for which I want to delete a security group?
<TeTeT> in UEC
<franksterville> TeTeT:  edit /etc/group
<franksterville> remove the user there
<TeTeT> franksterville: it's not Unix group, it's a UEC security group, different problem
<TeTeT> franksterville: but thanks for your help anyway
<franksterville> TeTeT:  oops guess I need to read lol
<gregclips> another newbie question - trying to change file permissions and I'm having some trouble with my syntax. Trying to dp chown -R 770 user:user /home/servername/test/user\ lastname and it's saying that chown: cannot access `user': No such file or directory
<franksterville> gregclips:  Case sensitive?
<franksterville> User
<franksterville> "maybe"
<qman__> gregclips, you can't do chmod and chown with the same command
<qman__> remove the 770
<qman__> chown -R user:group
<qman__> chmod 770
<qman__> also, it's a bad idea to chmod 770 all files recursively
<RCola> you have to specify the name of the user the and the group.
<RCola> chown -R 770 admin:wheel /test/dir
<qman__> use chmod -R u=rwX,g=rwX,o= /path/to/dir
<qman__> the capital X means directories will be listable, and existing executable files will remain executable, but it will not make all files executable
<RCola> stat /home/servername/test/user will also tell you if the path exists
<gregclips> qman__: I'm just trying to do chown for now. Have I made an error?
<gregclips> ahhh thanks. I see my error now.
<gregclips> qman__: ok one last silly question when I do chmod how do I set the user? chmod user -R rwx /dir ?
<haakonn> you don't, check out chown instead
<ne7work> ctrl + what is for background process?
<gregclips> haakonn: ohhh ok.
<gregclips> sorry I needed to read the scroll I made a minor boo boo
<gregclips> thanks for making it painless
<Kaelten> anyone able to tell me why %www-data ALL=NOPASSWD:gunicorn_reload would create a syntax error
<Kaelten> in sudoers
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659376 in net-snmp (main) "mibs absent from maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659376
<qman__> Kaelten, you're missing a field
<Kaelten> qman__: where?
<qman__> the bit in parentheses, the operator
<qman__> e.g. %admin ALL = (ALL) ALL
<Kaelten> %www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: gunicorn_reload
<Kaelten> still results in an syntax error
<qman__> not sure about it, but every example has it spaced
<qman__> try putting spaces in
<qman__> also, you need to put the absolute path for the command
<qman__>  /usr/sbin/gunicorn_reload, or wherever it is
<Kaelten> it's a bash function
<Kaelten> but that appears to have been the problem
<qman__> what I'm reading indicates that you can't add shell builtin commands to sudoers
<qman__> not sure what the workaround would be
<qman__> maybe create a script which performs the task, and then grant sudoer permission to that script
 * RoyK hands qman__ a beer
<Kyle__> Is there anyone here with experience running an NIS server out of ubuntu?
<pmatulis> why is this happening to me?
<pmatulis> ip route add 192.168.1.0/24 via 10.153.108.132 dev br0
<pmatulis> RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<Aison> hello, something goes wrong with my ubuntu server
<Aison> pppd[6128]: segfault at bfaf070f ip b7539398 sp bfaeae2c error 6 in libnss_files-2.12.1.so[b7537000+a000]
<Aison> when I try starting pppd I get this error
<RoyK> Aison: post a bug - add all relevant info
<Aison> maybe I should try reinstall this libnss_files first
<Aison> how can I get the related packagE?
<RoyK> I don't think reinstalling a package will help a segfault
<RoyK> but you just might try
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659400 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12 failed to install/upgrade: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659400
<Aison> RoyK, this bug is really new, it worked now over an year, so maybe some file is corrupted
<pmatulis> Aison: are you using 10.10 ?
<Aison> pmatulis, yes, updated on my testing machine
<pmatulis> Aison: the packages is 'libc6'.  i'm not sure if you should re-install that but if it's a test machine...
<Aison> well, don't help
<Aison> then it's a bug in 10.10
<Aison> bad thing :(
<ivoks> zul: ping
<zul> ivoks: yo
<haakonn> upgraded a server to maverick. "* Not starting NFS kernel daemon: no support in current kernel." -- wtf? no nfs support in the new kernel?
<ivoks> zul: is there a howto for daily builds in ppa? :)
<ivoks> haakonn: modinfo nfsd
<zul> ivoks: yeah...check the server team knowledge base to get started
<ivoks> zul: thanks
<haakonn> ivoks:  ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nfsd
<ivoks> haakonn: uname -a
<haakonn> ivoks:  Linux dev.jafu 2.6.35-22-virtual #34-Ubuntu SMP Sun Oct 10 12:25:39 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<haakonn> and it is a virtual machine
<ivoks> haakonn: does this file exists
<ivoks> haakonn: /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/fs/nfsd/nfsd.ko
<ivoks> ah, -virtual
<haakonn> ivoks:  no, does not exist
<ivoks> not sure what's in virtual
<ClaesBas> Installing "minimal server" in exportmode (for sw-raid & lvm) 10.10 stops after 5% when "Select and install software" anybody seen a solution for that?
<haakonn> /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-virtual/kernel/fs/nfsd/ exists but is empty
<ClaesBas> s/export/expert/
<Aison> hmm, also ssh login on 10.10 takes over 20seconds! quite strange
<Jeeves_> ClaesBas: You don't need expert-mode for that?
<Jeeves_> Aison: Check your dns
<ClaesBas> Jeeves_: I was using the SSH-install
<Jeeves_> ClaesBas: Ah, ok
<Jeeves_> No clue about your problem, btw
<Aison> Jeeves_, what should I check there? so far my dns worked fine?
<ClaesBas> I will givit a try without the expertmode...
<ivoks> haakonn: i'm checking, wait couple of minutes
<ClaesBas> I will be back...
<Jeeves_> Aison: Usually, if logging in takes some time
<haakonn> ivoks:  thanks, current plan b is to boot back to old kernel if possible…
<Jeeves_> the resolving on the serverside is broken
<Aison> Jeeves_, I just noticed this error before motd: Failed to add entry for user root.
<Jeeves_> Hmm
<Jeeves_> that's odd
<haakonn> ivoks:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/659084 looks bad :(
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 659084 in linux-meta "2.6.35-22-virtual is missing nfs modules" [Undecided,New]
<ivoks> haakonn: did you try proposed?
<ivoks> haakonn: nah, don't bother...
<haakonn> ivoks:  agree, trying to think of alternatives while waiting for new kernel
<ivoks> kernel rebuild
<ivoks> zul: i've hit the brick wall
<zul> ivoks: oh?
<ivoks> zul: while i'm importing upstream's mercurial, it asks for 'Project'
<zul> ivoks: yeah it has to be imported into bzr
<ivoks> zul: 'Request a code import'; fails cause 'ubuntu' is invalid value for the project
<ivoks> zul: yes, that's what i'm doing
<ivoks> The Project to associate the code import with.
<ivoks> zul: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<ivoks> i give up
<ajmitch> you need a register a project on LP for code to be imported into
<ivoks> doh :)
<ivoks> i can't use 'Ubuntu'?
<ajmitch> nope, you can't import code to a distribution :)
<ivoks> i'm looking at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-edgers/ubuntu/maverick/varnish/varnish-dailies.packaging
<ivoks> this looks like ubuntu project
<ivoks> or LP UI is missleading :)
<ajmitch> right, but that's not a code import
<ajmitch> the recipe refers to lp:~zulcss/varnish-cache/trunk
<ajmitch> #launchpad would know far more than I do
<ivoks> thanks
<ajmitch> not sure how zul has those import branches set up, but they appear to be against a project on LP still
<zul> actually im right here
<ajmitch> zul: good, you can answer it then :)
<zul> ivoks: are you trying to do dovecot?
<ivoks> zul: no, pacemaker
<zul> ivoks: gimme a sec
<ivoks> ok.... one second is up
<ivoks> :)
<ajmitch> impatient...
<zul> ivoks: so basically this is what you have to do
<zul> im trying to type ass :)
<zul> 1. register the project in launchpad
<zul> 2. import the code into launchpad
<ivoks> ok
<zul> 3. make a bzr branch of the debian directory
<zul> 4. write the reciepe
<ivoks> i don't get it why it has to be a new project
<ivoks> it's ubuntu project
<ClaesBas> Anybody more with fail after 5% when "Select and install software" in fresh 10.10AMD64 minimal server install?
<zul> 5. publish to the ppa
<zul> 6. profit
<ajmitch> ivoks: because you're merging ubuntu changes to upstream code
<zul> ivoks: because its tied to launchpad
<ajmitch> technically any distro on LP could base their recipes off the same upstream branch
<ivoks> hm... ok
<ivoks> and bzr is synced from upstream's mercurial/cvs/svn?
 * ajmitch wonders how broken daily php5 builds are
<ivoks> :)
<ajmitch> yeah, they sync mirrored branches every few hours
<ivoks> or
<ivoks> i could add everything to server-daily-builds :)
<ivoks> zul: ^^
<ribo> anyone here use pacemaker?
<ivoks> heh
<ribo> and have any idea what this means: --norc: no such option: noprofile
<ivoks> ribo: where did you get that?
<ribo> after writing my config with crm configure edit
<ribo> http://pastebin.com/cXzmkWYV
<ivoks> that's configuration
<ivoks> but where do you get --norc?
<ribo> when you exit the editor it commits the changes, and throws that error
<ribo> then reverts the config to default
<bits8mybytes> hello what permissions do you generally set to the /var/www directory?
<bits8mybytes> I am trying to get joomla to work but I don't want to chmod 777 it because I heard that is insecure
<ivoks> ribo: have you tried without 'order'?
<ivoks> ribo: ip1:start apache2:start donesn't look good to me
<ivoks> ribo: ip1 apache2 is what i'm using
<ribo> hmm ok
<ClaesBas> Here is my syslog of failing installation: http://pastebin.ca/1960350 (I've tried many variants of the minimal AMD64-server with sw-raid and lvm, all get stucked when "Select and install software"!!)
<ribo> ivoks: so like order apache_after_ip inf: ip1 apache2
<ribo> ?
<ivoks> ribo: yes
<ribo> same error
<ivoks> which ubuntu is that?
<ribo> 10.10
<ribo> following this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClusterStack/LucidTesting
<ivoks> i didn't know that page is so popular :)
<sanduz2> hi, i noticed that ubuntu uses 95mb when i am logged in and most of that is bash. will this memory usage go away when i logout and leave the server to handle things on its own?
<ribo> is it? :P
<Patrickdk> what? mine only uses 24megs on boot
<sanduz2> hm, i used a fresh ubuntu-server install and it uses 95m and i check top and its all from bash
<ClaesBas> One short question: Does anybody knew if frminimal
<ivoks> dc-version="1.0.9-unknown" ?
<Patrickdk> well, start killing stuff, that is what I did, kept only needed stuff, ended up with 24megs
<ClaesBas> One short question: Does anybody knew if fresh installation of minimal amd64 server ever tested/working?
<Patrickdk> claesbas, it does for me :)
<ribo> ivoks: that's what was in there to begin with
<sanduz2> is there a way to check how much the server uses without being logged in and invoking bash
<ClaesBas> Release version of 10.10?
<ivoks> ribo: ok, remove everything except ip
<Patrickdk> sanduz2, mine used 24megs including logging in and using bash
<ivoks> ribo: save and commit
<soren> ClaesBas: Huh?
<ivoks> ribo: then add apache2
<sanduz2> thats weird =/ can you tell me how much MB just bash uses?
<ivoks> ribo: then group, etc...
<sanduz2> on your system?
<ClaesBas> soren: look at my syslog http://pastebin.ca/1960350
<sanduz2> thanks
<Patrickdk> bash is using 2megs
<ivoks> ClaesBas: your disk is full
<ClaesBas> 73G!
<ivoks> ClaesBas: #
<ivoks> Oct 12 19:42:07 in-target: No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error
<ClaesBas> Is it the wrong chmod of /tmp (not 1777)?
<soren> ClaesBas: Oct 12 19:42:08 in-target:  unable to create `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-server/include/config/sbc8360/wdt.h.dpkg-new' (while processing `./usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-server/include/config/sbc8360/wdt.h'): No space left on device
<ribo> ivoks: guh it throws the error even if I just put the two nodes in there
<ivoks> haakonn: kernel team is aware of the problem
<ivoks> ribo: o.O
<ribo> ivoks: exactly
<ribo> stracing it...
<ribo> yeah, idgi
<ClaesBas> soren: I have partioned the two 73G disks with sw-raid1 and lvm with two partions (swap 8G and the rest for / ext4 bigfile4)!!
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks: p/win 20
<RoAkSoAx> ups
<ribo> ivoks: yeah, if I change ANYTHING I get the error
<ivoks> ribo: what editor are you using?
<ribo> vim
<soren> ClaesBas: I'm just telling you what's in your syslog (which is the only thing you've shared).
<ribo> checking EDITOR to nano
<Aison> crap, also ldap stopped working with 10.10
<ribo> same thing
<ClaesBas> soren: I've telling you that the package "lies", i've checked with df and there was of course space LEFT not full!
<ribo> ivoks: hell. sudo su -l, then running it, works
<ribo> lol
<soren> ClaesBas: df -i, too?
<ribo> DUMB ERROR
<ivoks> ribo: ?
<ribo> it doesn't work with sudo
<ivoks> umm...
<ribo> but if I get a root login shell, it works
<ClaesBas> No, but shouldn't something like 60G be enough for "minimal server"?
<ribo> http://www.mail-archive.com/pacemaker@oss.clusterlabs.org/msg04614.html
<sanduz2> the biggest user of memory on my ubuntu-server 10.10 is bash and it only uses 6mb (RES column in top). how is it that 100MB total is currently being used by the system? does it matter that this is on a virtual machine?
<ivoks> ClaesBas: what kind of raid did you setup?
<ivoks> ClaesBas: linux raid or fakeraid?
<ClaesBas> sw-raid
<ivoks> that's in-bios raid?
<ClaesBas> no!
<ivoks> linux raid?
<ivoks> raid in installer?
<ClaesBas> yes!
<Aison> I found the reason, why my pppd segfaults
<ivoks> df: Warning: cannot read table of mounted file systems
<ivoks> hm
<Aison> it's because ldap is not working and so nss
<ClaesBas> Could this bigfiles4 for /ext4 be the "baddie"?
<soren> ClaesBas: Can you "apt-get -f install" after the install is done?
<sanduz2> anyone have any ideas why ubuntu-server is using 100mb despite my biggest process only using 6mb?
<Jordan_U> ClaesBas: If you chose to allocate to few inodes, by choosing that you'll mainly be using "big" files, then that could be a problem for your root FS, yes.
<ClaesBas> I'm going to do a last try with another choice of inode-settings... (and check df -i)
<Jordan_U> sanduz2: It's proably mostly cache.
<ClaesBas> soren: I don't think I've have apt-get installed yes...
<ClaesBas> s/yes/yet
<sanduz2> how can i check Jordan_U ?
<ribo> ivoks: cool, everything works flawlessly now lol
<sanduz2> would that be the buffer section in top?
<ClaesBas> I going over to the server room....
<ivoks> sanduz2: free -m
<Jordan_U> sanduz2: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<sanduz2> total/used: 96mb, buffer/cache: 48mb
<sanduz2> sounds normal?
<sanduz2> this is a vanilla 10.10 ubuntu-server on a VM
<sanduz2> thanks Jordan_U  ill check that out
<soren> Why are you spending all this time worrying about memory consumption?
<sanduz2> thats a very good read Jordan_U, thank you. so linux only uses about 40-50mb on its own, nice
<sanduz2> i mean ubuntu-server not linux*
<soren> Having (almost) no free memory is A Good Thing[tm].
<ivoks> memory is for use, not for looking
<ivoks> using
<franksterville> I cant remember how much memory I use  9.9
<soren> Memory not in use is memory wasted.
<franksterville> So is CPU
<Jordan_U> sanduz2: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> franksterville: CPU's can use less power when not in use, so that's not quite as true.
<franksterville> Jordan_U:  I still feel bad when I see CPU 2%.  I feel like Its not worth the PS consumption...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659499 in samba (main) "/etc/network/if-up.d/samba should check if samba is still installed" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659499
<ivoks> good night
<RoyK> evening
<RoyK> or night
<Error404NotFound> [offtopic] does anybody here use aws? if i create a custom ubuntu-lamp-postgresql and save it, would it cost me anything?
<sanduz2> whats everyones take on ppa's in a server environment? i like having things up to date for obvious reasons but what might be the possible negatives?
<sanduz2> as opposed to using the packages in the default repositories
<Wavesonics> i just upgraded my server from 10.04 to 10.10 and now I'm getting this strange double info print when I login: http://pastebin.org/157485
<sanduz2> Wavesonics, has it happened more than once?
<Wavesonics> yes, i'm SSHing in and its happened on 2 different sessions
<Wavesonics> ya it happens every time
 * RoyK wants his 180 2TB drives to arrive soon
<Nyxation> Jason,
<Nyxation> The reason you cannot change the grouping properties on the items in Data Miner is due to the fact that this report uses an advanced, customized layout. If you go to Step 5 . Formatting Options, you.ll see a checkmark for Advanced Layout along with an Edit button that will take you to the report editor. You can disable Advanced Layout to scrap the current setup to unlock the grouping fields, but if you wish to then turn Advanced Layout back on to format
<Nyxation> Tyler S. Merta
<Nyxation> Conversion & Integration Specialist
<Nyxation> MMD Systems, Inc.
<Nyxation> Lord, right click, you fail me.
<Nyxation> 1-800-631-5947 Option 1
<Nyxation> www.mediadentusa.com
<guntbert> Nyxation: wrong channel?
<Wavesonics> sanduz2, ya it happens eveyr time, any clue as to why it might be?
<Nyxation> guntbert: Wrong click.
<guntbert> Nyxation: :)
<sanduz2> Wavesonics, you can check to see if it happens on the server itself
<sanduz2> if it doesnt happen then its probably on the client end
<sanduz2> instead of the server
<Wavesonics> hhmmm well it wasnt doing this b4 the upgrade just today
<ClaesBas> I got it working now (with standard inodes instead of largefile4), that was that evening that.....
<Wavesonics> it's a headless server and im off site so cant check right now :/
<ClaesBas> Thank you all for the "support"!
<sanduz2> good point, may be some bug when they work together, not sure. try to check it and if it doesnt happen on the server maybe you can try to update stuff on the client end
<Wavesonics> how can i force it to regenerate the motd?
<Aison> ldap fucked up after upgrade to 10.10 ^^
<Wavesonics> is there a way i can force Ubuntu to regenerate the standard MOTD?
<Wavesonics> w\ usage stats and such
<yann2> on what version?
<yann2> I remember a command I typed from a file called miscboot somewhere, that was for 8.4 though and it changed since
<yann2> happy to look for it if thats what you re running :)
<Wavesonics> 10.10
<Wavesonics> yann2, ur still running 8.02? :p
<Wavesonics> 8.04 I MEAN
<Wavesonics> caps
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659532 in vm-builder (universe) "vmbuilder XML is incomplete with libvirt 0.8.3 (No bootable devices)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659532
<yann2> sure, on many servers, still supported for another 2 1/2 years :)
<yann2> is there a file where I can specify a static ARP resolution table?
<RoyK> arp -s ?
<RoyK> yann2: I don't there is a predefined one, but I'd guess using "up arp -s ....." in /etc/network/interfaces might do
<yann2> am wondering about arp spoofing on KVM hosts using bridged networking
<yann2> and of ways to prevent it
<RoyK> the quick fix is to set static MAC addresses on the switch ports
<_Techie_> does anybody know how to allow mod_proxy to proxy to an SSL enabled backend?
<_Techie_> client ---(SSL)--->  apache2 ---(SSL)---> backend
<willberg> Hi everyone. Running ubuntu 10.10 LTS server. Overnight my ssh server has stopped liking my main login, permission denied. I can still log in as another user, and then su to my user. So that means not a password issue. Not a firewall/port issue as ssh still works. Any reasons why, overnight, it stops liking a specific user? Any help greatly appreciated.
<_Techie_> willberg, have you checked your sshd_config file?
<willberg> _Techie_ Sorry, I found it... I put a comma after my username under AllowUsers - hence why latest user could still log in
<_Techie_> willberg, glad you found the solution
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659554 in php5 (main) "pgsql module causes php to crash when calling pg_last_error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659554
<sgrover> bash help?  Creating a backup script for a PostgreSQL database.  Logging output to a log file.  The log file (and directories containing it) are owned by "myuser:www-data".
<sgrover> The script is running as a crontab entry for the "postgres" user.  Do I *need* to add "posgres" to the www-data group?  Or is there a better option?
<sgrover> log file is in ../data/logs.  www-data needs write access to everything under ../data
<ScottK> ivoks-afk: Are you coming to UDS?
<jeeves_> why is this script not recursing the pages (and staying on the domain), and when I try to re-run the script, I get "<insert_url> already processed, skipping...."  http://pastebin.ca/1960490
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-13
<vsd20c> Hey guys quick question. I'm making a ubuntu network based on an older machine. I was planning to virtualize the network, but, for the base machine should i install the server software directly or could i run virtual box off of puppy linux what seems like the best way to go?
<ScottK> Would it surprise you to find that people here might recommend running Ubuntu as the base distro?
<vsd20c> not really
<vsd20c> but just curious as to if i was virtualizing
<vsd20c> but that works thanks
<Jeeves__> jeeves_: Hi!
<Jeeves__> Would you mind leaving my nick alone? :)
<jeeves_> jeeves_, mine should be "Jeeves_Moss"
<Jeeves__> Thanks :)
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, better?
<Jeeves_> Much :)
<Jeeves_> ty
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, cool
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, got a sec to see if you can help me take a stab @ this script?
<Jeeves_> a sec, maybe
<Jeeves_> But it's currently 1:25 AM where I live, so I'd like to go to bed soon :)
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, ok, one sec
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, it's only d-loading the first index.html page (not finishing the list of URLs in the URL input text file), and it's only doing the first page of the index.html it's pulling
<Jeeves_> jeeves_moss: I've just joined again
<Jeeves_> so i've got no clue what you're talking about :)
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, it's only d-loading the first index.html page (not finishing the list of URLs in the URL input text file), and it's only doing the first page of the index.html it's pulling
<Jeeves_> That's what you said before
<Jeeves_> I've got no context, no script
<jeeves_moss> oh, sorry.  one sec
<Jeeves_> So i've really got no clue what you're talking aout :)
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, http://pastebin.ca/1960490
<Jeeves_> Hmm, that strange
<Jeeves_> +'s
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, ???
<Jeeves_> That should work, if you ask me
<Jeeves_> #
<Jeeves_>                 $WGET wget -r -p -nd -nc -l"$DEPTH" -t5 -H --domains=images.4chan.org -A.jpg,.jpeg,.gif,.png,.pix -erobots=off "$URL" -e robots=off
<Jeeves_> That does /usr/bin/wget wget
<Jeeves_> which isn't good
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, ok, crap.  you know it's been a LONG day!
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, any ideas on why it's not following the page links?  I want it to scrape the images out of images.4chan.org ONLY.
<Jeeves_> :)
<Jeeves_> -erobots=off
<Jeeves_> You say that twice
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, and the recursive scrape of the linked page under the start?
<Jeeves_> No clue
<Jeeves_> Never been looking for hot girls like this :)
<Jeeves_> s/hot/stupid/
<jeeves_moss> ok, thanks.  I'm trying to site scrape as a "proof of concept".  So far, I can't get it to scrape anything further than the seed page
<Jeeves_> jeeves_moss: Sure :)
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, lol.  I'd like to find a way of writing all of the file names to a flat file so I can skip the ones already d-loaded.
<jeeves_moss> Jeeves_, thanks again for your help.  I think I can find a "round about" way to make it do what I want.
<njbair> Can I configure Server with a root account and get rid of sudo, or will that break stuff?
<Jeeves_> njbair: That will not break stuff
<Jeeves_> So, yes you can!
<njbair> I imagine just `sudo passwd root` and then `apt-get remove sudo` should do it, eh?
<billybigrigger> can anyone here help me restore a borked system upgrade?
<billybigrigger> the process is still running though, i can see it via ps aux
<billybigrigger> root     26055  0.0  4.9  42856 25088 hvc0     S    Oct11   0:00 /usr/bin/python /tmp/tmpzQNQJU/mave
<billybigrigger> rick --mode=server --frontend=DistUpgradeViewText
<billybigrigger> how do i resume that process?
<billybigrigger> anyone?
<ScottK> I'd suggest let it run if it shows signs of doing anything?
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> it was in an ajax console for a vps (linode.com) and i thought originally that i killed the process...with a ctrl-z, but i paused it
<billybigrigger> so then i accidentally
<billybigrigger> err i ran the command fg which showed the process and ctrl-c out of that
<billybigrigger> so i have no idea how to resume this process...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659602 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3 failed to install/upgrade: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659602
<billybigrigger> ok i'm trying to resume a borked system upgrade...attempting $ sudo dpkg --configure -a results in this error
<billybigrigger> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<billybigrigger> how can i resume the system upgrade?
<billybigrigger> is it safe to remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<four2zero> hello i just upgraded to from 10.04 32bit and now when i run vnc-client from windows to ubuntu-server, im not able to connect to the desktop, I went to Adminstrations or Preferences > Remote Desktop and it appears to freeze once i set allow access to this desktop and set password for it. I've even installed x11vnc as well but that was not working as well, what to do ?
<four2zero> edit: upgraded from 10.4 to 10.10 32bit
<detrix> RCola, you available to assist me again
<rneese> is php5 =5.3 ?
<rneese> what ver of php is in the pkgs now
<rneese> I need php5
<rneese> really 5.3 and 5.3 fpm
<sanduz2> yes it is 5.3.3
<rneese> I dont fins fpm
<rneese> why does php5 install apache
<rneese> I only want phpe and some modules
<rneese> using nginx and not apache
<rneese> its wrong to force apache on a install
<rneese> is there a way to only install php5 without apache
<sanduz2> i agree, i dont like that either
<rneese> is there no way to reject parts and just get what you need
<sanduz2> i dont think mine installed apache but i did see it installed some apache files
<rneese> The following extra packages will be installed:
<rneese>   apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libaprutil1-dbd-sqlite3 libaprutil1-ldap libcap2 php5-common
<rneese>   ssl-cert
<rneese> thats just wrong
<sanduz2> yea that sucks.id like to remove all that extra crap too
<rneese> yeah
<rneese> who are the pkg devs
<rneese> it needs to be delt with
<sanduz2> try in #ubuntu-dev
<rneese> is there a plan to upgrade php to 5.3.3 on ubuntu-server 10.04
<micahg> rneese: a full version upgrade generally doesn't happen after release
<maxb> rneese: If you don't want apache, don't complain, just don't install it
<rneese> wemaxb the issue is php should be its own pkg and not force apache with it
<maxb> It is.
<rneese> then the meta php5 pkg
<maxb> And php5-fpm is available in Ubuntu 10.10
<micahg> rneese: the meta package is for people that just want the defaults, if you want something else, you need to install the appropriate package from the dependencies first (php5-cgi | php5-fpm) and then install php5 or just install php5-common afterwards
<rneese> i dont find php5-fpm for 10.04
<micahg> there will always be defaults
<sanduz2> whats the difference between php5-cgi and php5-fpm?
<micahg> rneese: we already said it's not in 10.04
<sanduz2> i read one uses fast-cgi one uses regular cgi, which is most desirable?
<rneese> is there a nginx-devel
<rneese> this is a old ver of nginx
<sanduz2> add the ppa if they have one
<micahg> rneese: I think MTecknology is familiar with nginx
<MTecknology> howdy
<rneese> the ver in the pkgs is old
<rneese> from what I have seen
<MTecknology> http://wiki.nginx.org/Install
<MTecknology> there's a PPA for the latest stable and dev
<MTecknology> dev recently moved to stable so development is just a copy
<rneese> looking for the ppa
<rneese> not finding the ppa
<MTecknology> i just gave you a link that gives you the ppa
<rneese> ok
<MTecknology> rneese: what you said about php.. php-apc depends on some apache pieces and I think a couple other parts of that meta package do too - but php5-fpm and php5-cgi and php5-cli don't
<MTecknology> I haven't figured out why the apache deps yet
<rneese> ok
<rneese> well I just installed 8.52 nginx
<rneese> thats the lates
<rneese> cool
<rneese> it has non of the php stuff in it
<rneese> man this layout compaired to bsd is ugly
<MTecknology> nginx shouldn't come with php..
<MTecknology> they're two separate things
<rneese> but the config file should have the php settings in it
<rneese> and it does not
<MTecknology> yes it does
<MTecknology> there's fastcgi_params and an example of how to use it
<rneese> http://wiki.fusionpbx.com/index.php?title=Ubuntu_Install#Nginx_Setup
<rneese> none of the lines on that page are in the files
<MTecknology> well.. for starters...
<MTecknology> in the first code block - I already see examples of things you should never ever do
<MTecknology> http://wiki.nginx.org/Pitfalls
<rneese> well this is right out of a working nginx conf file
<rneese> that it was pulled from
<MTecknology> ooh! it suggests some REALLY ugly stuff
<MTecknology> that stuff is horrible
<MTecknology> rneese: read that wiki page I just sent you
<rneese> I am and its nothing like we do on bsd . I am doing this on ubuntu virtual box for a friend
<rneese> and this is just not what I would expect
<MTecknology> bsd guys roll their own package same as anything else
<MTecknology> most distros have these pitfalls in them
<rneese> we tend to use ports not pkgs
<rneese> and the config file layout is diff
<MTecknology> here's the thing.....
<MTecknology> if you don't like it
<MTecknology> file a bug
<MTecknology> bugs.launchpad.net/nginx
<|rt|> rneese: I think that bsd's have a bit more consistency compared to Linux distro's but different isn't always wrong
<twb> Right!  The maintainers can't ignore your bug, or claim that it's a feature, if you don't report it!
<MTecknology> :P
<|rt|> rneese: the way that Debian and it's derivatives setup their apache config is way different than redhat and it's derivatives....although in that case I think that the redhat way is wrong :)
<|rt|> j/k it's just different but I do prefer the way that debian and it's derivatives approach it
<MTecknology> |rt|: speaking of which... I really need to chat with the debian nginx maintainer sometime about marging the changes in the ppa..
<MTecknology> merging*
<rneese> ok
<rneese> i have spawn-fcgi installed but not finding the startup script
<MTecknology> Just use php-cgi and write your own inti script... or copy/paste from the nginx wiki
<MTecknology> the cool new thing is php-fpm
<MTecknology> thats in the nginx repos
<MTecknology> !info php5-fpm
<ubottu> php5-fpm (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary). In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9 (maverick), package size 2875 kB, installed size 7624 kB
<MTecknology> it's also in 10.10
<rneese> but this is only 10.04
<rneese> so we opted to use spawn-fcgi
<MTecknology> 22:11 < MTecknology> thats in the nginx repos
<MTecknology> spawn-fcgi only starts the processes, there's a lot of extra leg work
<MTecknology> http://wiki.nginx.org/Configuration
<rneese> ok
<rneese> ok thanks
<MTecknology> rneese: btw - there is #nginx if you need more nginx specific help
<rneese> that works
<rneese> got it up and the website is working
<MTecknology> did you use a socket instead of a port for the php connection?
<MTecknology> that tends to make things much cleaner and easier to work with - especially when you get into really funky and weird setups like i have
<MTecknology> each website is its own user, each user is inside of a jail, each website uses its own php process, blah, blah
<rneese> yes
<rneese> MTecknology: its all working thanks
<MTecknology> rneese: :)
<rneese> its working flawlessly
<rneese> and the full install on a vps is 1 gig
<spotter> anyone have any idea why ssh wont come up on boot?
<spotter> just upgraded from lucid to maverick
<spotter> it's a headless box so have to blindly login w/ an attached keyboard and do a /etc/init.d/ssh start to login
<jfer> how can i select which packages are installed using a preseed file
<spotter> whats stranger is that no services are visible (nmap) before I start ssh
<spotter> but after I start ssh they are visible as expected
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659655 in openssh (main) "openssh-server fails to come up on maverick (upgrade from lucid)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659655
<spotter> that be me uvirtbot
<jfer> is it possible to slect which packages are installed using a preseed file for ubuntu server?
<ideopathic> anybody have pam-mysql working with vsftpd?  I could use some pointers.
<sanduz2> lets say i add a ppa repository and run my webserver from that.  do i need to manually run apt-get update every time i want to check to security updates and such?
<RudyValencia> My server offers Ubuntu installation via PXE booting and approx apt package caching :D
<RudyValencia> how cool is that?
<isbric> does anyone know if xen supports Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid)?
<twb> RudyValencia: approx isn't cool at all
<RudyValencia> Oh?
<RudyValencia> It works for me.
<twb> One of them even allows clients to inject arbitrary packages into the cache
<RudyValencia> I was considering apt-mirror for my packages but balked at the expensive amount of downloading I'd need to have a mirror of just main
<RudyValencia> It's only me using it on my LAN
<twb> RudyValencia: main of one arch, one release, no sources is only 8GB or so, IIRC
<RudyValencia> Yeah but I'm on a 1.5Mbit/sec connection here
<twb> You only download it once
<RudyValencia> Right
<RudyValencia> But I just don't have a time to let it download.
<RudyValencia> It'll eat my connection up.
<twb> Er, throttle it.
<RudyValencia> So, approx also downloads the packages only once.
<tgwoollard> Good morning all. I am trying to setup NIC Bonding in Ubuntu 10.04. In every previous release of Ubuntu i have sucesfully managed to do this by following the instruction in the following guide http://www.howtoforge.com/network_bonding_ubuntu_6.10. Things seem to be slightly different in 10.04 and i am yet to sucesfully manage to bond eth0 and eth1. Well i kind of got it working, but it fails on each subsequent restart. Anyway long story short, i
<RudyValencia> I'm not distributing Ubuntu to a computer lab or to a whole organization with this server, just using it for PXE install caching
<RudyValencia> (When I finish using my local apt configuration, I just copy over the original sources.list with Ubuntu servers.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659700 in clamav (main) "package clamav-base 0.96.3 dfsg-2ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659700
<_ruben> pfft, mirroring only main is for wussies, i just mirror main/universe/multiverse incl -updated/-backports/-security for gutsy - maverick ;)
<andriijas> how do i upgrade to 10.10?  sudo do-release-upgrade says no new version
<_ruben> andriijas: check its config, it probably is looking for the next lts, which doesnt exist yet
<andriijas> _ruben: which file is this?
<_ruben> andriijas: the prompt setting in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<_ruben> change lts to normal
<andriijas> thx
<[Ben]> Hi everybody. I am looking for some help on how to bypass the problem with the P410 raid controller (HP DL370 G6) with ubuntu 64bits, showing no logical disks (and even if I "disable" the raid, seeing no disk at all). Thanks.
<jpds> DL370?
<[Ben]> Yep
<[Ben]> data:image/jpg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhISEBQUEhAUFBUVFhwZFBcUGRkXGBgZHxUZFBQXGBcZHCYgGBkjJRgVHy8gJCcuLCwsFSAxNTAqNSYrLCkBCQoKDQwOGg8PFS4kHx81KSk0LC8tNjUuLDUpLDAsLikpKTMsKTUtLCw1NSwpLSs1KSktKSwsLCk1LCkpLiksLP/AABEIAE8AlgMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAAABgMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwQFBwgBAgb/xABIEAABAwEDBgcLCQgDAQAAAAABAgMRAAQSIQUGEzFBVBQiI1GRk9EXMkJhcYGSobKz0gckM3N0grHBwhY1UmJyouHiQ0RTNP/EABcBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgP/xAAdEQEAAgIDA
<[Ben]> AAAAAAAAAARExQQIh8FES/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwCaLflFthF91d1MxJBOOJ2DxHopqZz7yesSm2NETBg7do9YrOeLt2zzAPGOChI+jXsqBHrfpJXdSj5ziECBAaAOA54mqJ7OfNgH/ca6a1Of2Tt9Z9KoFU2paokoETiAZxjnpA/Yi3PKKXP8QGHk6atIsP3Qcm78z6VYPyh5N35j0qrVaJI74jxik9sd4seb+041FWd7omTd+Z9Ksd0bJm/sel/iqsWJErAJIGMxr706qeDk8pQhyOKTgZJ5pB59YqCx5+UXJm/selWvdIyZvzPSeyoPzRtCE2K1h1aQFNJCAtQSVK0qr4bva1xcmMYidlIX3WMbl6ZxMwmZ2SrybNdWkvtP3dJyZvzXSeyh3Scmb810nsquDqjsV/cO2jMouN8HaDV7TydKSrilN0
<[Ben]> lRqItYzuj5M35npPZWvdKyXv7PSeyq1WtRvi7JMKu3ee6YiPNXW53P2cqahSFcg0DolJOMKkcTwwYmceerTKaO6Vkvf2ek9lDul5L39npPZVcXljZPT/AJrFiKNINLeKMZg46sNRqNRFysd3TMl7+z0nsrB+U3Je/s9J7Kra4RpHY+jJOjBOMSYwkmhky1NpQrSJKpOERzGdfmok9La2W0pcQlxCgpC0hSSNRSRKSPKDQpuzSM5Pskbu17pNCgQ5+qiyj+v9C6r619Gr7Qfd1Pnyjq+aD6wewuoDJhtX1593VgObiuP9z86bcqvKBTdSFEmADJ5ySIP8tLXjx/u/nSVwS8yP58fRXWpwRV9mxbxmS2krgpuwdZW2J14q4xx8flovKJJRxkBKgTIAIOISRM+U0ptwi0qA1aXDyX2aJyyOOvzewisdtz+
<[Ben]> yifP+Bp3fTDSTeGMECTPfao1CKaLL34x5/wNdPl61DRxoEoLi0uAjYm4kBOAHNP3vPVYK80SgWO16QpALQuXykEq0qr4aveHFybuMROykL2gxu3pkzBVdmdmP4baXZpOIFhtWkUkBSEBAWpIKlB5RWGpxvQUTdxiJpA4WsboXrxIJAJnYL35VdJsgdmcJ6VdtGZSDfB2tEF6eeVkm7dunVJjXFByScAvpV8VZykBoWw0HA7/wApKjEXcYlUa6zLpxxOPfCC1glYuyTCojnumI8equwz0VZi6LtxXJtjkSmJunDk/CnXj5a5G3SVgCSYN2Nc3IEePVXYZ4WmzqWghSXORaHJKBxAPF4hELGE4zWoc505V0J2JPr7azYEN6QaZKijbBM+1Wzym9iVjzn4q1smjDgLiFlG0SZ9oVmW+OYJ1J47sCEEnRyc
<[Ben]> J5qRDvfvGl5HHdIBDZJ0YJxiTAiSeam9Pe+eiTlbLM393WP7M17pNCsZl/u2x/ZmvdJoUQ2fKan5jenvXEHyzKP1eqoFyk3cTAVN5y9qjwSI9VTp8qg+ZJ+uTPj4q9fqqBbfrV9YPYrUBytJ4yf6PzFInl8o2f5v0qpblBkpUidqJHTQyTkwPu4uNICE3iXVXAeMEwk/xYnXsBqoZ7SrlST/H+pmi8pgqUuNZj2Uc9dLac1fnSEpfsxSptayrSHRghaAEqVEBwxIG3Cict5D0DjKg4ysOLjkl6SIU2BfwwmcOeDzVC3JWezKCgY59qeY+OnfKS0FKLipJCSubuBwkDbs1+MV1VqbIBnRCfF+EiKZ84moZSCUk304p16/8ANRR2aDyU2O16RQCVtJCApQBWoOqK0tz4UFExjEUgdW1jdSvWZIJAJnYLw
<jpds> Yep; just looked it up.
<[Ben]> wJsdsvqCUraCUAqAvqDqitLYPhQUTHipI+7Z8YbcnaQSAT4hfHk1bKuk2bXDOoK9I/FWcolJZbDSVh0fSEqwIumYJWRrit3FtnUhzpPx0XlK4plAaQsOzxyVYFMHUSsjmrMunHE498JLXJdTEkwQI1zdIEequvzztdnW/KVJc4jYlpQIkNnAFJAChtxrkLYklwBMklJCY1zdUAAeeYrr88rbZ1upKVId5JsS2oESEniyCAFA68a1DnOnMOrGwL6f9q2ycpAcBdQso2gKx9sVq84nYFel/tWcnuNhwF1ClI2gKx8Xhisy3xzAkA3ndYQSdGCoE3ZJAiTjqpr0uzz+uKc547sTcUToxIJAkkCAT4q1ycniKw8L8qJOVpMz0Rk+yDmszXuk0KMzX/wDhsv2dr3aaxRDH8qY+YTzOoP4g+qagMrvlW3low5
<[Ben]> siXGrqkpUJGCgCOg1zgzXY3dnX/5o7KtiDH3yVCcQBE4YUnFovAiFJE+EICtcEDbGOMbans5rWfdmerR8Na/spZ92Z6tHZSxAD1oKUEBSlJJ7xMkE7Dd1Hy1q07Cm+NdAWlShjhgdYGEifxqfzmlZ91Z6tHw0BmjZt1Z6tHw0ERtZZa8N9KvEoE484hNN2W7c0tACFIJvpPFBBicdYGFTiMzrLuzPVt/DWrmZ9m3Znq2/hoIazPt7bdltgcdSkOMpShKlRpCHVlSUjngp7aQv5QssmESdqgoAHzX/Nq2VOAzRs26sdWj4az+xtm3ZjqkdlLSu7V/dtbc4A+kPjoZRtDamUJaCkug8dRWIKYOAN8jm2VPxzOs26sdWjsrKszrNE8FY6tHZUbjlSvFrVecEGSUkCCNd1QGPlIrtc8LdZ1PA3kujRNiWlA
<[Ben]> ACgdeNSj+yFm3Vjq0fDWwzQs26sdUjsq2xSBH3mNiF9KvjrWyOM3wVoWUbeMqfbqfDmfZt1Y6pHZQTmfZt2Y6pHZUaiam1emjyjpmEFR0YKpN2TAiSdUVrY3gEHEYmrD/slZ91Y6pHw0Y3m20BAZbEaoQkflRJ7PmaK5yfZDz2dr3SaFOFjbutoAEQkD1UKAxaZovg4o6hQElgUODijqFATwehwcUdQoCiyKwbOKOoUBHBxQ4MKPoUBHBhQ4MKPoUBHBxQ4OKPoUBHBhQ4MKPoUBHBhQ4MKPoUGEjChWaFB/9k=
<[Ben]> -_-
<[Ben]> sorry
<[Ben]> http://www.quadsel.in/productimages/1260509460.jpg
<[Ben]> I have two bays with 8 2,5" drives
<jussi> :(
<[Ben]> I've looking for a solution, the only valuable thing learned is that it needs cciss to work
<[Ben]> it works on 32bits, but failed on 64bits ...
<_ruben> that'd be rather odd
<[Ben]> I was looking everywhere for 64 bits drivers, but it seems only Red Hat and Suse are able to handle this in 64bits (are they ?)
<[Ben]> I have two version of Ubuntu 10.04, 32 and 64bits, the 32 bits shows me the disks, and the 64bits just failed ...
<[Ben]> I tried a debian 5.0.6, too (in 64bits) with the same results
<jpds> [Ben]: You can't "modprobe cciss" ?
<[Ben]> It's when the install is asking me to set the partitions, I can't do a modprobe at this time, can I ?
<jpds> Perhaps try moving to another tty?
<[Ben]> I'll try this right now. I saw this thing, too : http://cciss.sourceforge.net/
<jpds> Last sentence of the first paragraph.
<[Ben]> Yes, I can read :p. But still, it doesn't work as advertised in 64bits mode.
<[Ben]> I'll try a modprobe (no ssh yet, so I have to go downstairs in the server room, brb)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659784 in squid (main) "package squid 2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659784
<[Ben]> dmesg : cciss - compat_alloc_user_space
<[Ben]> module unknown (he said)
<jpds> [Ben]: Weird.
<[Ben]> as you said ...
<[Ben]> What surprise me the most is that NOBODY is talking about this problem. Like I am the first to install ubuntu on a Proliant with this fairly known controller
<alvin> So, the cciss module isn't loaded? Or not available at all?
<[Ben]> how can I know ? It just said what I showed you
<[Ben]> shown (?)
<ivoks-afk> dl370 is certified to work on ubuntu
<[Ben]> Yes I know ...
<ivoks> ScottK: no :/
<[Ben]> but maybe Ubuntu 32bits (it works on Ubuntu 32bits)
<ivoks> nope, 64bit
<ivoks> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200804-267/
<ivoks> which version are you installing?
<[Ben]> It's the tower version, the "ML"
<[Ben]> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server
<[Ben]> 64bits ("amd")
<ivoks> cciss module is available in ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<ivoks> [Ben]: do you have access to this server? like, keyboard and VGA?
<ivoks> [Ben]: no private messages
<jpds> [Ben]: Is this a DL370 or ML370 ?
<ivoks> [Ben]: you'll gave to site in front of that server or setup an installer with network access
<ivoks> s/gave/have/
<[Ben]> It's a DL 370 G6
<ivoks> can you start the installer and sit in front of the server?
<[Ben]> Yep
<ivoks> do it
<[Ben]> I'll move with a laptop downstairs
<[Ben]> brb
<[Ben]_> back
<[Ben]_> @ivoks : I am in front of the DL 370 G6
<ivoks> [Ben]_: start the installer
<[Ben]_> done
<ivoks> did you get to the partitioning?
<[Ben]_> Yes
<ivoks> alt+f2
<[Ben]_> ok
<[Ben]_> shell active
<ivoks> is cciss module loaded?
<ivoks> lsmod | grep cciss
<[Ben]_> nothing appears
<ivoks> modinfo cciss
<ivoks> is cciss there?
<[Ben]_> (test : /bin/sh: modinfo : not found)
<ivoks> you should get a lot of output
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> modprobe cciss
<[Ben]_> FATAL : error inserting cciss (/lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/kernel/drivers/block/cciss.ko):
<[Ben]_> Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ivoks> heh?
<[Ben]_> dmesg : cciss : unknown symbol compat_alloc_user_space
<ivoks> what image did you download?
<ivoks> 10.04 or 10.04.1?
<[Ben]_> I think 10.04 lts, I'll check
<[Ben]_> how to tell ? (I know for debian)
<ivoks> by the image name? :)
<[Ben]_> lol
<ivoks> you have the image on your laptop?
<[Ben]_> nope
<[Ben]_> but can scan the USB drive on the server
<ivoks> does anyone know which kernel is in 10.04 and which in 10.04.1?
<[Ben]_> 10.04.1
<ivoks> hm... ok
<ivoks> would it be a pain to try 10.04?
<[Ben]_> I can try the 10.10 out today (?) :D
<[Ben]_> No, I can just download it and make different USB drives, I am stuck with a non-working server, so I'll give a try
<ivoks> do it
<[Ben]_> I tried Debian 5.0.6 64bits and it didn't work (for your information)
<[Ben]_> SO you want me to try the 10.04 and/or the 10.10 ?
<ivoks> 10.04
<ivoks> cciss loads on my 64bit lucid
<Aison> how can I get my ldap back :(
<Aison> bdb(dc=alvhaus,dc=ch): Program version 4.8 doesn't match environment version 4.7
<ivoks> Aison: ?
<Aison> I no longer can start ldap because of this error
<Aison> and so I get segfaults in nss
<Aison> etc...
<ivoks> Aison: what ubuntu version is that?
<Aison> the new one
<Aison> 10.10
<ivoks> environment version?
<ivoks> what's that...
<Aison> no idea
<ivoks> my slapd starts just fine
<ivoks> is this a new install or upgrade?
<Aison> upgrade
<ivoks> slapd is compiled with libdb-4.8
<[Ben]_> Why upgrade when it works :p ?
<ivoks> now, where would it pick up 4.7 as an environment version
<Aison> I guess the database files are from 4.7
<ivoks> probably
<Aison> so the environment version of the database files have to be upgraded also
<Aison> there should be a tool like db_recover or so
<ivoks> db4.8-util
<ivoks> but
<ivoks> don't do that yet
<ivoks> do you have /etc/ldap/slapd.conf maybe?
<tgwoollard> Good morning all. I am unsucesfully tyring to setup NIC Bonding in Ubuntu 10.04. I managed this with ease in prior releases. In 10.04 the bond appears to work, but then fails to come up on subsequent reboots. Is anyone able to advise on a possible "how to" for Ubuntu 10.04? Many Thanks
<Aison> ivoks, no, just /etc/ldap/slapd.d/
<Aison> there's my config
<ivoks> tgwoollard: that's probably cause of upstart
<ivoks> Aison: do you have some custom files there?
<tgwoollard> ivoks thanks. I'll have a dig and see if i can get it working.
<Aison> ivoks, well, I added new schemas, added stuff for ldap replication, etc...
<ivoks> Aison: is 4.7 mentioned anywhere? :)
<Aison> grepping...
<Aison> no
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> db4.8_upgrade: Program version 4.8 doesn't match environment version 4.7
<JamesPage> ivoks, Aison:  bug 658227 details a workaround for this issue; the newer version of slapd in Maverick uses 4.8
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 658227 in openldap "upgrade process does not upgrade underlying BDB format from 4.7 to 4.8 (so slapd aborts with "Program version 4.8 doesn't match environment version 4.7" error message)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658227
<JamesPage> however the version in Lucid uses 4.7 (and the upgrade does not accomodate this)
<Aison> oh, thx
<Aison> JamesPage, the funny thing is, I get segfaults on other places, because libnssldap is not working ;)  that's not nice also
<ivoks> Aison: there's a workaround how to fix it
<Aison> yes, upgrading to 4.8 ;)
<ivoks> oh, i see... JamesPage pasted the link :)
<ivoks> this is how you should do it
<ivoks> stop slapd
<ivoks> install db4.7-util and db4.8-util
<ivoks> go to /var/lib
<ivoks> copy ldap to ldap.backup
<ivoks> run db4.7_checkpoint -1
<ivoks> then db4.7_recover
<ivoks> then db4.8_upgrade *.bdb log.*
<ivoks> er.... no log.* :)
<ivoks> just db4.8_upgrade *.bdb
<ivoks> we should export database on update
<ivoks> clean it, and import it on install
<Aison> ivoks, my ldap is working again
<Aison> :)
<Aison> had to upgrade var/lib/ldap/accesslog also
<ivoks> that's replication log, i guess
<Aison> yes
<ivoks> problem solved
<JamesPage> \o/
<ivoks> we should fix this in natty and maybe even backport to lucid and maverick
<JamesPage> Its been raised as a SRU for Maverick
<ivoks> fix is available?
<JamesPage> Not yet
<ivoks> then how can we have sru? :)
<JamesPage> /SRU/potential SRU/
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> hm... everything needed is already in the package
<[Ben]_> @ivoks : running 10.10 Ubuntu with HP DL370 G6 seems to be ok !
<[Ben]_> I can see the drives
<[Ben]_> Two possibilities :
<[Ben]_> 1) the usb key installation is not suitable for this kind of product (hdd layers incompatibility ?)
<[Ben]_> 2) The Usb Key installation was corrupted (I MD5(
<[Ben]_> I MD5ed the iso of the 10.04 LTS before using the tool to put it on a usb Key
<[Ben]_> Anyway, God bless Ubuntu 10.10 :p
<[Ben]_> Thank you for your help and see you soon
<Aison> for several weeks, I changed the motherboard / cpu in one of my servers
<Aison> its a 64bit cpu now, but the system of course is still running on 32bit
<Aison> is there a way to change to 64bit? eg. install a new harddrive, install new ubuntu and the copy somehow the whole configuration and install the same packages?
<Aison> brb
<[Ben]_> it's really complicated due to the facts that all the drivers are written in 64bits instead of 32bits
<[Ben]_> so your software and /home, etc can be "imported", sure
<[Ben]_> but for packages and drivers, it's a different thing, in my opinion (depending on the software)
<xxfog> Hi guys, I got a question. I installed ubuntu server edition some days ago and configured a softwareraid 1 on 2x 1TB hdd drives - I had to set the partitions on both HDDs when installing software raid 1 - now one of the HDD crashes and I want to install a new HDD (also a hdd from another manufacturer) as second drive again, but how do have to install it? Will the sync-prozess start itself or...
<xxfog> ...will i have to start it manually? do I have to set the partions before the installation of the hdd by hand?
<xxfog> Or will raid set the new partitions itsself?
<qman__> xxfog, you need to create a partition on the drive the same size as your other one, of type linux raid autodetect, then use mdadm to add it to your array
<qman__> it will then rebuild itself
<qman__> xxfog, tutorial here, start at number 4: http://www.howtoforge.com/replacing_hard_disks_in_a_raid1_array
<qman__> skipping the bits about md1, if you only have one raid
<ivoks> [Ben]_: it should work with lucid
<daffy_dowden> Hi all, can anyone tell me how I'd locate my php install location on a server? I've tried locate php, and trawled through all that, and also whereis php, but nothing appears
<ivoks> daffy_dowden: you are new to linux?
<daffy_dowden> ish
<daffy_dowden> I thought it'd be in /etc
<qman__> only configuration files go in /etc
<ivoks> you do know how programs are installed on linux? there's no single directory
<daffy_dowden> I'm aware of that
<daffy_dowden> So how can I find the executable?
<ivoks> so, what exactly are you looking for? executable?
<ivoks> which php
<qman__> which php
<daffy_dowden> which doesn't return anything, as mentioned
<ivoks> then you didn't install php CLI executable
<ivoks> install php-cli or php5-cli package
<daffy_dowden> ok, so how are the php sites on the server being run?
<daffy_dowden> that's what I don't get
<qman__> through mod_php
<ivoks> apache's mod_php
<jumbers> They run though an apache module
<daffy_dowden> right, ok
<pmatulis> maybe he should tell us why he's "looking for php"
<daffy_dowden> and that can't be run directly?
<jumbers> Are you trying to execute a PHP file via the terminal?
<daffy_dowden> yes
<jumbers> Then you need php-cli
<qman__> then you need php5-cli
<jumbers> Or that
<daffy_dowden> cheers
<ivoks> then you need php-cli :)
<pmatulis> then you need php-cli
<ivoks> you might want to consider php5-clie
<ivoks> cli
<ivoks> :)
<pmatulis> next!
<daffy_dowden> lol
<jumbers> I don't even see php-cli available in my aptitude, I think the only package left is php5-cli
<daffy_dowden> If i install php5-cli will apache still use mod_php then?
<jumbers> Yes
<daffy_dowden> good
<jumbers> It's just another method of using php
<daffy_dowden> out of curiosity, could you force it to use another method?
<jumbers> There's php-cgi I believe
<daffy_dowden> Would that run as a daemon?
<daffy_dowden> Like if I were hosting say a python site with fastcgi and nginx?
<jumbers> I don't know, you'd have to ask somebody that has experience with php-cgi
<daffy_dowden> fair enough. Thanks for the help
<ivoks> there's fastcgi
<ivoks> and fcgid
<daffy_dowden> and you can use those with php5 like you would with say python or ruby
<daffy_dowden> ?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> it's better for performance and server
<ivoks> but it lacks some features
<daffy_dowden> ahh cool
<ivoks> you can't use .htaccess for example
<daffy_dowden> right
<ivoks> (with php values)
<daffy_dowden> that makes sense
<daffy_dowden> Do you know why it's better for performance vs mod_php?
<ivoks> cause apache doesn't start with php module every time someone vistis your website
<daffy_dowden> I see, thanks
<jumbers> Is there a way to disable SSH password authentication for a specific user? I want to switch my user account over to public key authentication, but I have 2 other users that I don't want to affect by disabling password auth
<ivoks> and then you don't have to use apache prefork, which is slower than apache worker
<pmatulis> jumbers: yes
<jumbers> pmatulis: How would I go about doing so?
<pmatulis> jumbers: man sshd_config and investigate the Match keyword
<daffy_dowden> what's the difference between prefork and worker?
<ivoks> daffy_dowden: prefork is used only cause of php
<ivoks> daffy_dowden: how many cpus do you have?
<daffy_dowden> on this server - 1cpu 4 cores
<ivoks> that's 4 cpus
<jumbers> pmatulis: Thanks
<ivoks> worker scales better than prefork
<ivoks> prefork is not threaded (cause php doesn't support it)
<xxfog> qman__: there are 3 partitions but i don`t know there size for sure. so i should better control the working harddrive and add same partitions on the new drive right?
<ivoks> while worker is threaded and therefor scales much better
<daffy_dowden> so say a site I had on this machine were to become incredibly popular, it'd be better to use fastcgi to get the benefits of the multiple cores?
<qman__> xxfog, the command given on that tutorial will copy the partition scheme from the working drive to the new one
<ivoks> daffy_dowden: yes
<ivoks> daffy_dowden: and varnish
<daffy_dowden> is that similar to memcached?
<ivoks> no, varnish is reverse proxy
<daffy_dowden> ah ok
<ivoks> with varnish and static content, your server will be able to provide, almost, unlimited connections
<daffy_dowden> right
<ivoks> for more info, my bank account is... :)
<jdstrand> soren: hi! would you mind looking at and commenting on my patch for bug #659532 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 659532 in vm-builder "vmbuilder XML is incomplete with libvirt 0.8.3 (No bootable devices)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659532
<daffy_dowden> so, if I understand this right, a request would come through varnish first, then if it's static get served via apache worker, if dynamic go via a fastcgi thread?
<daffy_dowden> ivoks: lol
 * soren buries his head in shame
<zul> soren: what did you do now?
<soren> zul: 12:34 < jdstrand> soren: hi! would you mind looking at and commenting on my patch for bug #659532 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 659532 in vm-builder "vmbuilder XML is incomplete with libvirt 0.8.3 (No bootable devices)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659532
<zul> soren: ah yeah :)
<ivoks> :]
<ivoks> daffy_dowden: if it's static, it will be served by varnish, which cached it
<daffy_dowden> ivoks: cool, otherwise it goes to the app server, in this case fastcgi, right?
<ivoks> right
<daffy_dowden> thanks man, much appreciated!
<Riddell> jiboumans: who from your team can join us for this UDS session? https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appselection-server-n-kolab
<xxfog> qman__: so i can insert a blank new hdd without setting up the partitions of type raid?
<soren> jdstrand: Looks lovely.
<jdstrand> soren: cool, thanks. so, one thing I wanted to be sure about was --raw. I had a time figuring out how to properly use it. I'd like to make sure I use libvirtxml_fsimage.tmpl. what is an invocation that would?
<soren> jdstrand: Create a 5G disk image. Pass it to vmbuilder with the --raw arg.
<soren> jdstrand: It basically just tells vmbuilder to use that file (or device) instead of creating a new one.
<jdstrand> soren: right. I thought I did that in some iteration of the patch before I modified libvirtxml_fsimage.tmpl and saw qcow2 pop in there (ie, it used libvirtxml.tmpl
<jdstrand> soren: but I won't be able to reproduce that at this point, so I could have jacked something up
<jdstrand> soren: alright, cool. thanks for your help :) I'll take care of maverick and lucid (when it is required). can you handle natty if you are doing a separate upload rather than a pocket copy (I can do a pocket copy)?
<[Ben]_>  @all : ubuntu 10.10 server installing process on DL 370 G6 (hp), seems to be blocked - 83% on "configuration of Linux-image-2.6.35-22-server"
<soren> jdstrand: Better do a pocket copy for now (althought I doubt anyone is running natty anyway).
<[Ben]_> other tty reachable but no pertinent info
<jdstrand> soren: sure, np
<RoyK> [Ben]_: just curious, but why would you be running a non-LTS release on a server?
<[Ben]_> @RoyK because LTS didn't recognize my P410i raid controller ...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659880 in php5 (main) "libapache2-mod-php5 will consume all available memory when installed and activated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659880
<Jeeves_> RoyK: Because you sometimes need newer software than available ?
<RoyK> [Ben]_: k
<RoyK> Jeeves_: well, obviously, but mostly the 'old' software works just as well, and I wanted to ask in case he was making a mistake
<[Ben]_> Anyway I am stucked with a non-working raid controler or a non-installing system :D
<pmatulis> [Ben]_: did you already say what make and model of server this is?
<[Ben]_> HP DL 370 G6 (P410i and P410 controler)
<pmatulis> [Ben]_: k
<[Ben]_> cciss driver not loading with 10.04.1, will try to download the ISO again (but was "sure" it was ok because of the MD5 hash)
<david506> I did not find an apparmor profile for RoundCube Webmail for my Ubuntu 10.04 server, therefore I plan to write my own profile. Where can I list the profile once it is completed so other people don't have to redo the same work?
<toshko> Hi I'm trying to make Pacemaker start my KVM/QEMU machine but it gives me an error. I suppose the reason is that the init script is not OCF or LSB compatible, but up-start. Is there any VirtualDomain resource for up-start jobs? Or am I completely wrong?
<toshko> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 by the way.
<ivoks> david506: submit a bug with feature request
<ivoks> toshko: i didn't understand your question
<ivoks> toshko: do you have problems with starting upstart or virtualdomain resource?
<david506> ivoks : thanks
<ivoks> starting pacemaker :/
<toshko> as I understood the "virtualdomain" resource of pacemaker tries to start/monitor/stop the libvirt-bin "init" script, which is in fact converted to upstart job in ubuntu 10.04
<ivoks> virtualdomain? hm... i don't think so
<ivoks> let me check
<toshko> as i see there is no support for upstart jobs (only for LSB/OCF) scripts in the pacemaker
<ivoks> VirtualDomain RA doesn't check if libvirt is running
<ivoks> you should make sure it's running
<ivoks> you can start it manually, with anything RA or upstart plugin for cluster-agents
<ivoks> cluster-glue
<ivoks> fsck...
<ivoks> i belive i've created packages for lucid, that support upstart
<ivoks> let me check
<david506> I notice that Ubuntu 10.04 does not come with IPTables enabled with rules by default, I was surprised by this decision as IPTables adds an important layer of security. Is there a Wiki article discussing not activating IPTables by default in detail ? THanks
<jpds> david506: Erm, some people would rather choose which firewall software they'd like to use instead?
<jpds> david506: ie, Shorewall, ufw, ...
<david506> The same could be said about apparmor vs selinux, no ?
<jpds> (Not saying that they shouldn't use iptables).
<ivoks> it's not the same
<ivoks> iptables is enabled
<david506> ok
<ivoks> you can use
<ivoks> it
<ivoks> but no one can give you sane default that will protect you
<pmatulis> [Ben]_: the DL380 G7 is fully certified by Canonical.  this system uses a P410i
<david506> Ok
<ivoks> it's up to sysadmin to create its own rules
<ivoks> and by default, all ports are closed
<ivoks> so, what would you firewall by default? :)
<pmatulis> [Ben]_: please open a bug if you can't get it to work
<jdstrand> david506: ivoks is right. however, ufw is installed by default and if you want to add firewall protection, you need only do 'sudo ufw enable'. see man ufw for details
<jpds> [Ben]_: Bug would be best; a DL380 G6 I admin has a P410i controller and it Just Works.
<ivoks> toshko: is libvirt running?
<jdstrand> david506: it will make some decisions for you (that you can customize later if desired)
<ivoks> toshko: by default, it should
<david506> New question, I have 6 servers. 1 public net Squid reverse proxy, 2 private net web servers ( feed squid ), 2 private net database servers ( feed web server ) and 1 webmail/SMTP/POP3/IMAP server. Should the mail server be public or private? If it's private, should I use the squid machine with iptables to forward appropriate ports using NAT MASQUERADING ?
<ewook> ufw might be nice on desktops.. but running it on a server causes (at least for me ) a real mess rule-wise.
<toshko> well it's running when i start it
<jdstrand> david506: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#UFW
<jdstrand> ewook: how so?
<david506> thanks jdstrand
<toshko> but isn't the idea the resource to start it on the second machine when the first falls down
<ewook> jdstrand: the rules thats generated via ufw isn't how I would do them myself :)
<ivoks> toshko: it is, but VirtualDomain RA starts and stops VMs, not the libvirt
<david506> the text under UFW answers my original question about not enable iptables by default. It makes sense.
<jdstrand> ewook: can you elaborate?
<ewook> jdstrand: also, the order and the really... almost stupid chain-layout isn't something I like either.
<ivoks> jdstrand: :)
<pmatulis> ouch
<ivoks> jdstrand: relax...
<ivoks> jdstrand: don't swear
<jdstrand> ewook: what order? you can change the order with 'insert'
<toshko> ivoks: thanks, then i missunderstood
<david506> I was told that I needed a firewall anyway as there are many IP based protocols that don't rely on open ports
<ivoks> toshko: upstart plugin was developed for pacemaker
<toshko> ivoks: so what is the script VirtualDomain monitors?
<ewook> jdstrand: sure I can. but it's still a mess how ever you choose to see it.
<ivoks> toshko: i just can't find it :)
<ivoks> toshko: it monitors VM
<jdstrand> ewook: you are of course free to not use ufw. if you aren't going to provide useful comments, it cannot be improved
<david506> I'll be back in twenty minutes
<ewook> jdstrand: I will provide useful comments when I am able and have time for it. Just a penny regarding using ufw and other "smart" wrappers for iptables.
<toshko> ivoks: well if it does not monitor the "libvirt-bin" script, then i shouldn't need upstart job resource
<toshko> ivoks: how does it monitor the VMs?
<ivoks> toshko: that's right
<ivoks> toshko: look at the RA, it's a shell script
<toshko> ivoks: ok thanks very much :-). Will do!
<[Ben]_> @all : unable to boot the 10.04.1-server-amd64.iso writen on CD
<[Ben]_> has anyone the same problem ? I burned two different CDs with two different burners. 10.10 is fine and 10.04.1 on USB Key is ok (but faulty for other things)
<ivoks> unable to boot?
<_ruben> pxe boot/install ftw ;)
<toshko> ivoks: I've looked at the RA and it seems that it uses virsh to monitor and stop/start the VM. Thanks :-)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #656738 in landscape-client (main) "apache2 restart fails, but exit code is zero" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656738
<techbreak> hi
<techbreak> I installed ubuntu-server in my laptop but I dont know to work on it.. how to setup a home server for six systems?
<techbreak> is there any way to work GUI in ubuntu-server?
<Nyxation> techbreak: Well, you could install one, but it's not really recommended with it being a server and all.
<techbreak> Nyxation, where can I get good how to's or tutorial for ubuntu-server? for setting up home server?
 * patdk-wk wonders exactly what is the definition of a homeserver
<Nyxation> techbreak: That really depends on what you're going to be using it for.
<_ruben> patdk-wk: a server that resides in a home? :)
<patdk-wk> heh :)
<techbreak> Nyxation, I wanna setup a server among six systems at my home.. any suggestions?
<patdk-wk> my *home server* does dns, dhcp, tftp, ftp, smb, nfs, mythtv, bgp, ospf, http, https, ssh, ipsec, iscsi, auth, ntp, (hmm, sure I'm missing a few)
<patdk-wk> techbreak, to do what? act as a firewall? fileserver? webserver? ....
<patdk-wk> normally your have an howto for each one
<techbreak> patdk-wk, webserver
<techbreak> patdk-wk, and if its possible together with firewall too
<patdk-wk> well, webserver almost doesn't even warrent a howto these days
<patdk-wk> firewall though, can be more complex, depending on how you want to do it, with dhcp/dns and whatnot
<hggdh> Daviey: I am proposing we close bug 610987 INVALID
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 610987 in euca2ools "euca-describe-availability-zones output is a hint, not totally accurate - and should be documented" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610987
<ttx> hggdh: o/
<ttx> Was about to file a other-server-n-sq spec catchall for UDS, to cover "QA workflow redux", "Foundations bug triage overlap", "SRU tracking", potentially more apport hooks etc.
<ttx> hggdh: want to file it or should I ?
<ttx> hggdh: looks like we'll have a separate one for testing autmation (the hudson stuff) and another for UEC testing
<ttx> I meant other-server-n-qa
<hggdh> ttx: give me a minute, have to digest what you said
<hggdh> ttx: what about renaming the UEC testing to Cloud testing?
<ttx> hggdh: cloud is a bit vague. UEC is more precise
<ttx> hggdh: but whoever files it gets to decide how he names it
<ttx> hggdh: want me to file the Server QA catchall session ?
<ttx> (you'll probably lead it) :)
<hggdh> ttx: please do, and we can then discuss all involved
<ttx> sure
<jauntypaperclip> Hey folks, I have a quick question. Running a file server and I'm trying to change permissions. So far I did sudo chgrp %groupname% %foldername%, sudo chown %username% %foldername%, and finally sudo chmod 770 %foldername% the problem is that the permissions don't carry over to the subfolders. how can I change the subfolder access? couldn't find much on it but I may not be searching for the right thing online.
<jauntypaperclip> thanks!
 * hggdh is unsure on what has been going on
<hggdh> jauntypaperclip: sudo chown -r and chmod -r
<alvin> jauntypaperclip: The -R option will do that (see man chgrp)
<jauntypaperclip> OH! recursive duh thank you!
<hggdh> oops -R, not -r... thanks alvin for the correction
<jauntypaperclip> duh on my end. thanks folks
<alvin> I love case sensitivity :-)
<RoyK> wtf is this console-kit-daemon?
<hggdh> heh
<spotter> did something change in nfs between lucid and maverick?
<spotter> my exports had to change
<spotter> have to have an export for each mount point on server instead of just using the crossmnt option
<kinygos> hi...i've installed dovecot+postfix on my ubuntu 10.04 server...i need to create a mailbox for webmaster@mydomain.com, but the documents are baffling, probably because i'm missing one simple bit of understanding...do i need to create a ubuntu user called webmaster then do something to it?
<RoyK> spotter: can you pastebin old/new fstab?
<RoyK> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659958 in squid (main) "Squid requires restart after Network Manager made connection to network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659958
<spotter> export
<spotter> not fstab
<spotter> at least all I did was change something on server
<kinygos> can anyone give me a hint so i can narrow down the docs i'm reading in trying to understand this...would webmaster be a virtual user for dovecot?
<RoyK> wtf. I can't find _any_ references to console-kit-daemon under /etc, but still the bastard starts on every bloody bootup
<pmatulis> RoyK: maybe /etc/ConsoleKit
<DormantOden> hey, what can I use to connect to a vpn on an ubuntu server?
<pmatulis> DormantOden: openvpn is pretty good
<DormantOden> (should of said pptp vpn :P)
<DormantOden> found pptp-linux, that the only one?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #659975 in mailman (main) "mailman breaks CC field incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659975
<kinygos> ignore my question...i created a ubuntu user...seemed the mailbox was already configured...the simplicity is totally awesome :)  just hope the security is ok
<Todd> DormantOden: vpnc if it's cisco
<dryliketoast> hello all - could someone help me with an apache/php problem?
<dryliketoast> does anyone actually chat on this server? lol
<ivoks> no
<ivoks>  /list will tell you how few of us are here
<dryliketoast> thanks for the tip ivoks
<ivoks> be careful with that command
<Pici> dryliketoast: There are a bunch of Apache and PHP specific channels.  If you ask your actual question here you're more liklely to get a response.
<Pici> (Also, you should be using alis , not /list.   /msg alis help list)
<ivoks> #ubuntu is the only channel with 1000+ users :)
<Pici> No, there are others.
<Pici> But Ubuntu is the largest.
<ivoks>  /m alis LIST * -min 1000 said so
<Pici> ivoks: oh, nevermind then
<dryliketoast> i managed to get to the bottom of my problem on another channel - thanks all for helping an IRC n00b :)
<ivoks> well, you didn't ask the question here at all
<ttx> SpamapS: around ?
<zul> ivoks: yes #ubuntu is really useful as well
<SpamapS> ttx: o/
<ttx> SpamapS: mumble ?
<SpamapS> ttx: on now, sorry, forgot i had tea brewing ;)
<DormantOden> anyone good with iptables?
<DormantOden> I want to pass traffic from a certain port range to a vpn =)
<kinygos> hi...apologies for the n00b question...my server has a silly hostname...what are the consequences of me changing this?  i believe i need to change something in /etc/hosts too although that doesn't contain any reference to the name in /etc/hostname
<digitolx> is server 10.10 an lts release?
<qman__> no
<jauntypaperclip> Hey awesome peeps, I have one more question. I'm trying to set up a group for my file server. I currently have access however another windows machine that I'm using does not. I tried doing sudo chown ubuntuserveruser /srv/samba/share/group folder, sudo chgrp groupname /srv/samba/share/group folder, sudo chmod 770 /srv/samba/share/group folder I ensured that the other user is added to the group but no dice. Please and th
<kinygos> ok...i'll try to be less vague...does anyone know if i change the server hostname, will i need to re-install or re-configure apache2, postgresql, postfix, dovecot?
<jauntypaperclip> ^ to add where ever you see a space I backslashed to accept the space
<uvirtbot> jauntypaperclip: Error: "to" is not a valid command.
<jauntypaperclip> just to add, to add where ever you see a space I backslashed to accept the space
<m1r> Hello
<m1r1>  hello, i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04.1 x64 server, downloaded server image several times and burn on few cd/dvd and it always halts on "starting up partitioner 47%". tried on 2 diferent PC same result. is there a option to try install from USB key or from net ? any help is appriciated
<erimar77> m1r1: have you compared md5sums for the downloaded file?
<qman__> and the burned disc?
<qman__> that's the best way to verify it
<m1r1> i have not verify file or disc, how could i do that ?
<erimar77> what kind of operating system is the iso located on?  linux/windows?
<m1r1> 1st was on linux, now on windows
<m1r1> both same error on partitioner 47%
<erimar77> window's doesn't have md5sum installed, if you can run it on a linux box, the command is md5sum <filename> then it'll generate a number for you
<m1r1> erimar77: sadly , no linux box available here :/
<erimar77> m1r1: sure, something like this can work http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<erimar77> m1r1: and the list of hashes is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<erimar77> basically, it verifies that nothing was corrupted in transit
<m1r1> erimar77: if somthing was corupted in transit, how much is posibility that it breaks on same location in install ?
<erimar77> couldn't tell you
<erimar77> this is step one... the easiest to figure out
<m1r1> erimar77: i will redownload again and then verify before burning
<m1r1> many thanks m8
<erimar77> m1r1: another thing to try is a generic desktop version and see if you can get to the "try it out" desktop
<qman__> if the numbers don't match, your download is corrupt or incomplete
<qman__> which can cause any number of problems
<kinygos> is there a reason why apache2-ssl-certificate missing from ubuntu server 10.04?  have i not installed something, or is this still an open issue?
<kinygos> nevermind...i've found what looks like a useful doc on help.ubuntu.com
<jauntypaperclip> Hey awesome peeps, I have one more question. I'm trying to set up a group for my file server. I currently have access however another windows machine that I'm using does not. I tried doing sudo chown ubuntuserveruser /srv/samba/share/group folder, sudo chgrp groupname /srv/samba/share/group folder, sudo chmod 770 /srv/samba/share/group folder I ensured that the other user is added to the group but no dice. Please and th
<Overand> Hmm.  I've just migrated a filesystem, but need to 'fix grub' - i.e. install it.
<Overand> i.e. I added a new drive to a system, copied the root FS, fixed the fstab, etc etc - but I don't know how to straighten out the bootloader.
<Overand> I'm currently in the installer 'rescue' mode, no root FS loaded.
<Overand> ..oh, there's a helper in the installer.
<digitolx> how bad is it to use the maverick repository from lucid to maverick to upgrade the cups package?
<digitolx> what type of problems can I expect?
<qman__> very, very bad problems
<qman__> your package versions will get horribly messed up
<qman__> if you're going to go that far, manually download the cups packages you want and install them with dpkg
<qman__> don't add a maverick repository to lucid
<NoobFukaire> ubuntu lucid server appears to be blocking udp ports by default for some reason
<NoobFukaire> I'm starting freeradius and if I use any port but the official freeradius port, its fine
<NoobFukaire> okay my bad
<NoobFukaire> it's something stupid freeretard is doing
<alcy> folks, isn't there a way to do a echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward using sudo and not sudo su - ?
<ivoks> alcy: there is
<ivoks> alcy: tee
<alcy> ivoks: cool, thanks
<ivoks> echo "1" | sudo tee  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<digitolx> qman: thank you ... just to clarify your saying download the cups1.4.4.deb and just use dpkg to install
<digitolx> is there a recomended place to download newer packages from for lucid?
<alcy> ivoks: cool.
<alcy> ivoks: but is that a work around, or a std. way of manipulating such system variables ?
<qman__> digitolx, the backports repository is best, a PPA second best, and manually installing the way I explained would be third best
<ablert> is there a public PPA or other repo that contains a more up to date version of the ec2 api tools?
<RoyK> can someone please tell me wtf console-kit-daemon is and how I can disable that?
<ivoks> alcy: standard way is /etc/syslog.conf
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks>  /etc/sysctl.conf
<ivoks> alcy: ^^
<RoyK> alcy: set some.var = something in /etc/sysctl.conf and run sysctl -p
<alcy> ivoks: or rather, why doesn't a direct sudo work, where as piping the value to tee works ? ...yeah I could've changed sysctl but still, it would be nice to know this
<qman__> RoyK, IIRC, that's what was causing a memory leak for me in jaunty, I removed the package it was a part of and it solved the problem
<qman__> with no other noticeable effects
<ivoks> alcy: cause you are piping as user
<RoyK> qman__: it still leaks in maverick
<ivoks> alcy: and tee is a program which you run as root
<digitolx> qman, understood.. if the first 2 are not available for cups 1.44 is there a recommended place to get a deb.. or can you use dpkg to install src ? sorry for the qustions I'm just trying to get this right in my head
<qman__> digitolx, you should get the deb from the ubuntu packages site, under maverick
<alcy> ivoks: ah cool ! thanks :)
<qman__> it may depend on other maverick packages
<digitolx> qman: thank you very much
<alcy> RoyK: thanks for the tip.
<qman__> but at least that way you don't have to worry about packages outside of that dependency chain
<digitolx> right on,, I was debating on enabling maverick then disabling once I updated the cups packages .. being that there are more than one package depending .. ie libcups2-dev	,, cups-bsd, cups-client.. ect...
<qman__> that's a very bad idea, because once apt-get is aware of all the new versions, you will have dependency hell
<qman__> just do it manually
<SpamapS> You can also rebuild it.. which would be awesome if you did so, and then filed a backport request if it worked without changing the source. ;)
<digitolx> will do,,, since that is the case should I get all the packages that are installed now affiliated with cups or just the main cups1.4.4
<qman__> well, you want to replace as few packages as is necessary
<qman__> so I would download the main cups, and attempt to install it
<qman__> then find what it complains about, and attempt to install those
<qman__> rinse, repeat until happy
<digitolx> cool,, think my questions are over for now lol.. thank you very much
<qman__> re: consolekit, I'm still not exactly sure what it's good for
<qman__> supposedly it keeps track of user sessions, but my system works just fine without it
<qman__> and the internet is not clear on what uses it or why
<RoyK> qman__: I just removed the whole thing on this Maverick test box, and it runs well without it
<RoyK> seems if running a box with rapid cron execution, we have a few of those, consolekit eats up a large chunk of memory over time
<m1r1>  hello, i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04.1 x64 server, downloaded server image several times and burn on few cd/dvd and it always halts on "starting up partitioner 47%". tried on 2 diferent PC same result. MD5 hash was checked with latest download and it was correct and also fails on partitioner 47%.  is there a option to try install server from USB key or from internet ? any help is appriciated
<RoyK> m1r1: perhaps hardware problems? the cd drive?
<RoyK> m1r1: anyway - try memtest86 first
<digitolx> qman: one last question.. would this be the same process going back to karmic ?
<qman__> digitolx, yes
<digitolx> roger
<m1r1> RoyK: tested on two diferent PC's, same error occurs on both "47%" halt
<RoyK> same cd drive?
<RoyK> or cd
<m1r1> this last machine is brand new from store with new cd rom
<m1r1> wasted about 6 cd's already :)
<RoyK> _burnt_ with the same cd writer?
<qman__> m1r1, did the md5sums match up?
<qman__> also, sometimes a full speed burn won't work, try setting it lower
<m1r1> qman__: yes md5 its corect
<RoyK> cdrecord -speed 10
<RoyK> or something
<RoyK> might help
<m1r1> RoyK: downloaded from two diferent machines , burned on two diferent writers (dvd and cd)
<RoyK> same sort of hardware?
<m1r1> RoyK: i give a shoot on 8x
<RoyK> as in same type of server machines?
<RoyK> ok
<m1r1> RoyK: two completley diferent machines
<RoyK> wierd
<m1r1> yea
 * RoyK has installed quite a few lucid servers 
<m1r1> i didnt manage to pass 47% for few days now :)
<RoyK> shit
<RoyK> well, try with 8x
<RoyK> if that fails, try with a usb pen
<RoyK> if that fails, pray to the nearest god and hope
<m1r1> yes, that what i was planing to if this fail, but dont know procedure for server install from USB
<qman__> lots of factors can cause a bad burn, slowing it down improves the chances of success
<RoyK> m1r1: if you have an ubuntu desktop machine, it's easy
<qman__> low quality media, worn out drive, dust, voltage fluctuations, cosmic rays, planets aligning, etc
<RoyK> m1r1: otherwise, the ubuntu 10.10 download pages has some links
<RoyK> indeed, especially planet alignment
<RoyK> don't forget the mass of the person next to the machine
<m1r1> :D
<m1r1> that for sure aint issue here :)
<m1r1> burning on 8x , disc-at-once
<_ruben> removable media, bah .. pxe boot/install for the win ;)
<RoyK> _ruben: takes a little longer to setup, though
<m1r1> well i need server for pxe :D and it wont install :D
<RoyK> unlock the drawer with the key inside
<qman__> RoyK, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Desktop/FastUserSwitching#ConsoleKit -- it provides some magic for gvfs and similar, but there is still no explanation why it exists on systems without X
<jauntypaperclip> Hey sorry for reposting, wondering if someone is able to help. I'm trying to set up a group for my file server. I currently have access however another windows machine that I'm using does not. I tried doing sudo chown ubuntuserveruser /srv/samba/share/group folder, sudo chgrp groupname /srv/samba/share/group folder, sudo chmod 770 /srv/samba/share/group folder I ensured that the other user is added to the group but no d
<RoyK> qman__: I just installed the damn thing
<RoyK> s/installled/uninstalled/
<qman__> yeah
<RoyK> problem solved - NEXT!
<_ruben> RoyK: a little, yes, which is earnt back within a few server installs, especially when messing with lots of test servers/vms :)
 * jauntypaperclip bounces up and down on her weird fitness ball chair
<qman__> jauntypaperclip, your message is getting cut off, as your IRC client is not smart enough to line break at the limit
<qman__> regarding your problem, have you tried rebooting the windows client?
<qman__> windows is very stupid when it comes to credential management, and once it decides to authenticate as guest or as the logged-on user, it will refuse to do otherwise until you log off/log back on or reboot
<m1r1> 8x burn done, going to test 47% again :)
<pmatulis> m1r1: check the cd for defects in the installer
<pmatulis> m1r1: maybe you have a bad batch of CDs
<qman__> I've actually found that feature to not be reliable
<qman__> it has passed discs that don't match the md5sum
<pmatulis> qman__: it doesn't check md5sum i thought.  just some kind of basic defect finder  :).  otherwise it would take a very long time
<m1r1> pmatulis: how you mean bad batch od cd's ?
<m1r1> failed sucsesfully on 47% again
<qman__> bad media
<pmatulis> failed successfully, i like that
<pmatulis> good outlook
<m1r1> cant be all cd's i tryed are bad (they not same brand, or even bought at same store)
<pmatulis> m1r1: did you check for defects as i suggested?
<m1r1> pmatulis: how to check for defects ?
<pmatulis> m1r1: the installer should have an option
<jauntypaperclip> sorry qman__ I'm using the webchat in case you need to know here's the second half of the message. I tried doing sudo chown ubuntuserveruser /srv/samba/share/group folder, sudo chgrp groupname /srv/samba/share/group folder, sudo chmod 770 /srv/samba/share/group folder I ensured that the other
<m1r1> pmatulis: got it
<m1r1> will check now
<jauntypaperclip> I will try what you suggested right now though! Thanks! :)
<jauntypaperclip> the other user is added to the group but no dice. Please and thank you! *argh!!! darn webchat
<qman__> jauntypaperclip, have you created a password for that user with smbpasswd?
<jauntypaperclip> qman__: yup sure have. That's why I thought it was weird that I couldn't get in on the other machine. I can do it on mine.
<jauntypaperclip> like my own windows box aside from the ubuntu server
<lau> hello, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/572627
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 572627 in vim "ftdetect scripts not loaded from directories added to runtimepath" [Undecided,New]
<jeeves_moss> is there a way of writing the file names already d-loaded to a file so the next run of wget won't re-download the same files?
<lau> I tried to comment syntax on in /etc/vim/vimrc to fix the issue but pathogen still not detects new files
<lau> any idea ?
<jauntypaperclip> qman__: is there something I should be doing to fstab? in 9.04 I had to add acl to fstab... but I don't think that's still needed. Just for my own curiosity. :)
<qman__> jauntypaperclip, not for basic samba file sharing
<qman__> does your share in smb.conf have any allowusers statements?
<jauntypaperclip> qman__: hmmmm but what about managing users and groups?
<jauntypaperclip> qman__: ; add group script = /usr/sbin/addgroup --force-badname %g ?? it's still commented...
<qman__> jauntypaperclip, to add a user to a group, use `sudo adduser username groupname`
<lau> ok found the fix !
<jauntypaperclip> qman__: I've added all the users to the groups...
<qman__> jauntypaperclip, you can verify by running `grep ^groupname /etc/group`
<m1r1> i have checked install CD burned on 8x for defects, it replyed that cd is ok
<jauntypaperclip> qman__: yup already parsed it out of the group file using grep to validate and all my peeps are there :(
<qman__> jauntypaperclip, pastebin the share from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jauntypaperclip> qman__: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/512535/
<jauntypaperclip> sorry :( I kinda left the comments in from the sample config
<jauntypaperclip> it helps my backup in case of emergency
<qman__> change guest ok to no
<qman__> again, windows is fairly stupid and will attempt to authenticate as guest
<qman__> and some windows installs will while others do not
<qman__> also, you're probably going to want create mask to be 775
<qman__> or 770
<qman__> but that's up to you
<jauntypaperclip> ahhh uncomment it huh? *facepalms*
<jauntypaperclip> yeah I gotta get around to changing it to 770
<qman__> no, not under the printers share
<qman__> under your share
<qman__> you have "guest ok = yes"
<qman__> change it to no
<jauntypaperclip> ohhhhh!! oops thanks. Thought you meant global
<qman__> many windows clients will attempt to authenticate as guest first, and with that option, they will succeed, then not ask for any credentials
<m1r1> so, i :  1. downloaded server 10.04.1 x64, 2. verified md5 corect, 3. burned with 8x speed disc-at-once , 4. tested disk for errors is ok... install halts on 47%...  any tips how to proced with install ?
<qman__> and subsequently fail to access any of the files
<qman__> m1r1, do the two computers you tried to install on have the same type of disk controller?
<jauntypaperclip> qman__: gotcha. though I entered the credentials. I was able to validate that the user can see their folder with permissions set so that only they may see it and not see my folder for instance. I confirmed that it worked so I don't think it's credentials
<m1r1> qman, you mean ide/sata ?
<qman__> m1r1, no, I mean the same brand and model
<qman__> or, if they're using the same exact hard drive
<m1r1> qman__: i dont know :(
<m1r1> hardware is diferent
<qman__> what I'm getting at is, a failing disk or an issue with a particular type of disk controller might be the problem
<jauntypaperclip> qman__ is the man!
<qman__> but if they're not the same disk, and they're not the same type of controller, that's not it
<m1r1> qman__: the first one was older PC , core2duo , this one is quad 8200 (brand new from store)
<qman__> m1r1, what chipset does each use?
<m1r1> for older one i dont know, sent it back, for new one i would need to look
<qman__> also, how much time did you give it at 47%?
<qman__> and how big is/are your hard drive(s)?
<jauntypaperclip> qman__: the guest thing worked. you are in fact... the man!
<qman__> glad to hear it
<m1r1> qman__: hdd is 1tb , when it comes to 47% there is no activity on PC at all, no matter 1h or 15min, just halts
<m1r1> i went to bios and set port 1-4 AHCI (was on IDE), but still same result
<m1r1> will load now live cd to see what chipset (if it manage to load)
<RoyK> http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_la67s29j0Y1qdr7qxo1_500.jpg
<jauntypaperclip> qman__: Sorry for ever doubting you even for a half minute. lol. The windows thing authenticating as guest after you've defined the user id and pass is so weird. I may set up a batch file if utterly required. But yeah thanks again!!
<m1r> thanks for help people, i return this box and try tomorow with other one hopefully
<uvirtbot> New bug: #660105 in apache2 (main) "when deflate is enabled, please also compress CSS and JS by default?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660105
<RoyK> m1r1: no luck with the new image?
<m1r1> RoyK: no luck at all :(
<RoyK> m1r1: can you try to install 8.04?
<m1r1> RoyK: will return this box to shop and get new one during this week i hope, its acting real weird :/
<RoyK> I'd try 8.04 first if I were you
<RoyK> perhaps there's some local issue
<RoyK> since two different boxes fail....
<m1r1> yes, both on 47% which is most strange :/
<RoyK> indeed
<m1r1> what i found out, this box is AMD pehonm and old was core2duo so, as qman__ sugested maybe could be bad hdd controler, but strange that same block on 47% for both
<m1r1> AMD is new from shop , recived yesterday
<RoyK> m1r1: do you have any chance to test 8.04?
<m1r1> RoyK: no more empty cd's :(
<m1r1> RoyK:  only USB stick, but dont know how to preprare for server install from usb key
<RoyK> m1r1: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download <-- instructions there - it applies to building an USB boot device from an iso image, not necessarily u10.10
<m1r1> RoyK: thanks, will cehck it out now
 * RoyK is quite sure he said that some hour or two ago
<m1r1> RoyK: there is no 8.04 in that list
<m1r1> in usb installer list
<RoyK> what OS is your PC running?
<m1r1> win7
<RoyK> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<RoyK> it's all on that page
<m1r1> so i can also format usb and put 8.04 server install with universal installer ?
<m1r1> i read this is only for live cd roms, or am i wrong ?
<RoyK> it shouldn't be a problem
<RoyK> it's just  the bootstrap that needs a little fiddling
<martin___> I want to know how to set up sendmail on linux server so I can make php send emails, can anybody help?
<clayd> is it possible to turn on tab completion after the sudo command? if so how?
<RoyK> martin___: no need for sendmail - that's ancient history - apt-get install postfix
<RoyK> that'll fix most of it
<martin___> no configuration then? :RoyK
<RoyK> martin___: should work well out of the box
<RoyK> clayd: google for bash custom tab completion
<m1r1> RoyK: i ordered intel quad procesor and got amd quad, will return it tomorow, and get intel during this week, then i retest all
<martin___> Royk: thanks :)
<RoyK> m1r1: imho the AMDs are just as good, though
<RoyK> well, depends on model, obviously
<m1r1> yes, but firm shipped wrong pc
<clayd> RoyK:  I have been looking around and cant seem to make it work.  I uncommented the lines in bash.bashrc then rebooted and still no go?
<RoyK> I think you need to configure it, clayd
<clayd> ahhh.
<cdubya> how can I display the stats like I see when I ssh into ubuntu server?
<RoyK> cdubya: landscape-sysinfo
<cdubya> nice, thanks
<martin___> cdubya: if you install webmin you can see this all graphically, best of all, its free!
<RoyK> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<SpamapS> martin___: we generally recommend ebox, not webmin
<martin___> SpamapS: I assume its personal preferance?
<RoyK> martin___: read that line from ubottu again
<brendan0powers> Does anyone know if its possible to use extended attributes over NFS?
<RoyK> it is
<cdubya> martin___, yeah, I've installed webmin but it's been a long time. :-)
<martin___> cdubya: well apperently it isnt supported, however i havnt had any problems
<cdubya> martin___, no worries. Thanks!
<martin-> dear god, highlight!
<martin___> can anybody tell me how to install ebox with all modules? thought i woulde give it a try?
<guntbert> martin-: as I see it they regard their product more as a standalone tool based on ubuntu than as something to add to ubuntu
<qman__> I'm not a fan of web interfaces that I didn't write myself
<guntbert> martin-: an on top of this: ebox uses only its own config files, not the standard ones from the system
<guntbert> *and ...
<martin-> guntbert: what?
<guntbert> martin-: I don't think it is wise to put ebox on top of a running system and expect the system to still work
<martin-> guntbert: no idea what you're talking about
<guntbert> martin-: sorry, my client lead me to a faulty nick completion - there are more martin... around
<guntbert> martin___:  as I see it they regard their product more as a standalone tool based on ubuntu than as something to add to ubuntu
<harpette> is it an issue if i put a 64-bit server as a Distcc helper to a 32-bit client ?
<guntbert> martin___: and on top of this: ebox uses only its own config files, not the standard ones from the system
<martin___> guntbert: so what are you saying, i shouldnt install it? as i have been told i should, webmin is no longer supported apparently
<guntbert> martin___: yes, webmin is no longer supported (for a long time now) - but I was very dissatisfied with ebox, I removed it as soon as I saw how it handled the system configuration
<guntbert> martin___: I cannot give real advice here - just my own experience shows that ebox seem in no way to be a tool like webmin
<martin___> tbh if it works and doesn't create security issues then I'm happy :guntbert
<guntbert> martin___: the problem for me was that you seem to be completely sold to that system once you start using it - I didn't see a way back - with webmin it is enough to not use it or unistall it and the system will behave exactly the same
<martin___> good, because i have just uninstalled webmin on my production server with a view to maybe install zentya (formally ebox) that i am currently installing on a test server
<smoser> SpamapS, ping
<smoser>  other-server-n-upstart-server-enhancement
<ablert> is anyone aware of a public PPA or other repo that contains a more up to date version of the ec2 api tools?
<Madwill> hi, seriously is using ubuntu + tomcat going to be an hassle or its quite simple
<Madwill> i don't like not having gui
<Madwill> maybe i'm not clear
<Madwill> i want to have a tomcat server, i was wondering if i use normal ubuntu and add tomcat am i going to suffer a lot from it
<smoser> ScottK, i wonder if you could bump https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+bug/649742
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 649742 in lucid-backports "backport maverick ec2-api-tools to lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smoser> or anyone who is backporter
 * ScottK looks
<jasonb> Madwill: The Ubuntu tomcat deb should work well for you, actually.
<ScottK> smoser: Done.
<Madwill> thanks
<smoser> ScottK, gracias.  so is there another way to get a bump on such things othe rthan pinging you ?
<ScottK> smoser: Currently probably not (and I don't mind) as we are very short of people looking over backports.
<Madwill> in fact i'm going for openfire rpm which is sort of build on tomcat
<DormantOden> Can anyone explain how I can use `route` to route all traffic through an interface?
<ajmitch> ScottK: what's actually involved in that?
<ScottK> ajmitch: Not a lot.  It's just reviewing bugs to make sure they've been properly tested.
<ScottK> ajmitch: The biggest thing is checking to make sure rdepends are tested (if any).
<jumbers> DormantOden: You need to set the default route to use that interface
<ScottK> The test standard is builds, installs, runs.
<ScottK> But you can't break rdepends.
<ScottK> That and we want an upgrade path, so if you want to backport Natty to Lucid, you probably also need to backport to Maverick (for example)
<ajmitch> makes sense
<murphy_> Is webmin ok to use with ubuntu server?
<jumbers> Sure
<murphy_> Ive heard it isn't supported anymore?
<murphy_> Ive heard it isn't supported anymore?
<murphy_> does anybody use it?
<jumbers> It's still supported and I use it
<murphy_> great thanks :)
<jumbers> They've made it a lot nicer to look at too
<jumbers> Since the ancient days
<murphy_> haha, I wouldnt know, im not that ancient myself :)
<jumbers> It used to look like this http://www.obsceneart.com/images/icons-icons-icons.png
<murphy_> wow :D
<murphy_> old
<uvirtbot> New bug: #660199 in samba (main) "package samba-common-bin 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660199
<ScottK> murphy_: To be clear: It's not supported here.  We'll send you to ask the webmin people if you have any problems.
<murphy_> ScottK: Thanks, i just wanted to make sure it would cause any problems to my production server
<ScottK> murphy_: I wouldn't make that assumption.
<murphy_> ScottK: sorry?
<ScottK> In the past, I've helped people fix postfix setups where webmin ate the config file.
<ScottK> I've no idea why, but I wouldn't assume it's safe.
<jcastro> murphy_: it's not in the archive for a reason
<eroick> My ubuntu server installation does not give a login prompt on boot, I have to press CTRL-ALT-F1 before logging in. Is there a fix for this? I'm using Lucid.
<chrismat> eroick is it a fresh install or have you used the server for a while?
<eroick> chrismat: fresh
<murphy_> Will everybody stop talking in riddles and just TELL me whats wrong with it :ScottK :jcastro
<ScottK> murphy_: I don't use it, so I don't know exactly.  I can tall you that I've helped people fix postfix configs that got eaten by webmin.
<ScottK> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<jcastro> it's not a riddle, it's just not recommended on debian/ubuntu because it doesn't work
<ScottK> That's the official position.
<ScottK> ... reliably.
<ScottK> It does work fsvo work, but then stuff happens.
<jcastro> well, he did say _production_ system so I assumed reliably. :)
<eroick> so can i configure a tty to appear right after boot? I'm using serial to get into this machine, and I cant send the CTRL-ALT-F1 over GNU Screen (or can I?_
<RoyK> eroick: if serial console is configured correctly, you'll get a login on ttyS0 or whatever you're using
<eroick> RoyK: I get the boot messages, and it sits at Starting NTP server ntpd    [ OK ]
<eroick> but I know that CTRL-ALT-F1 will get it to a login prompt, i tried it in qemu
<RoyK> configure a tty in /etc/init/ttyS0.conf or something
<RoyK> the serial console in kernel won't setup a getty for it
<RoyK> example http://pastebin.com/09k2y9uZ
<eroick> and then just do screen /dev/ttyUSB0 baudrate?
<eroick> from the computer i'm connecting from
<RoyK> or minicom
<eroick> do I need to do an rc-update?
<RoyK> I'm not sure if screen supports serial stuff
<RoyK> never used that, though
<RoyK> minicom does
<eroick> i've been using screen, it works to display all the boot messages, i just don't get a TTY
<eroick> but I don't get a tty with the same image in qemu...
<RoyK> dunno then
<RoyK> I haven't been using qemu a lot
 * RoyK just uses serial consoles for physical boxes including good old RS/232
<franksterville> What am I doing wrong...  http://pastebin.com/eE0jZ20P   Error=salesperms.sh: 4: SalesDocuments[0]=/media/data/Sales: not found
<franksterville> salesperms.sh: 28: Bad substitution
<eroick> RoyK: thanks.. i'll try this when i have a chance. one more question: do you know where the startup of ttys is controlled?
<RoyK> /etc/init
<RoyK> thre are scripts there starting them
<RoyK> or config files, even
<eroick> ok, i'll check those too
<RoyK> the one I pastebinned was my /etc/init/ttyS0.conf
<eroick> can you send CTRL-ALT-* from minicom?
<RoyK> why would you?
<RoyK> if a serial console (aka getty) is set on a serial port, it'll work
<eroick> how would you send it?
<RoyK> sorry - why would you want to?
<eroick> to change tty
<RoyK> on a serial console, you just have one tty
<eroick> hmm, ok
<RoyK> virtual ttys is a "new" thing that came up only 20 years ago or something
<eroick> alright
<eroick> im not sure what my serial connection is doing... it's monitoring the entire boot process
<eroick> ie, before a tty even exists
<RoyK> that's kernel output
<RoyK> you need to launch a tty on the serial link to be able to log in
<eroick> alright, i'll make the ttyS0.conf
<eroick> and will I need to add that to start up somehow?
<RoyK> iirc init will read through that dir and start whatever is set there
<eroick> ok
<eroick> thanks
<dlublink> I am getting errors when starting apparmor about missing PROC and HOMEDIR variables. It's as if the files in tunables/* were not being parsed.
<dlublink> Found reference to variable HOMEDIRS, but is never declared
<sbeattie> dlublink: does the profile in question have "#include <tunables/global>" near the beginning of it?
<dlublink> nope
<sbeattie> dlublink: then you need to add it, in order to get the definitions included.
<dlublink> Sorry, my bad, I copy/pasted a script and didn't notice that because it starts with a #
<dlublink> Wonderful, thanks
<dlublink> Fixed
<jurgen> my movies on samba shares sometimes stutter, how do I know if its my network bandwidth or resource strain on server thats causing it
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-14
<DormantOden> Jumbers: sorry, got called away. I've tried using: route add 192.168.1.99 dev ppp0 . That along the right lines?
<SpamapS> jurgen: what client OS?
<jurgen> xubuntu
<jurgen> runs headless
<jurgen> oh client is windows 7
<jumbers> DormantOden: You'd need to do route add default I believe
<SpamapS> jurgen: I asked because I used to have jitter on linux clients.. but winxp and later seem to do ok in that regard..
<SpamapS> jurgen: you may want to install sysstat.. which will give you some general stats every 10 minutes ... you can also run 'vmstat 5' to get a 5 second picture of blocks in / blocks out if you think the disks are really busy.
<SpamapS> DormantOden: route add 192.168.1.99 dev ppp0 will just make a rule to send traffic bound for 192.168.1.99 down device ppp0
<DormantOden> ah, well, its half right =P
<DormantOden> SpamapS: So, route add default gw 192.168.1.99 ppp0 would do it?
<twb> SpamapS: 192.168.1.99/32, yes
<jurgen> spamams: can i check how many MB's are sent to a local network IP with sysstat?
<DormantOden> ah, kk
<DormantOden> twb: that meant for me?
<twb> Sorry, yes.
<DormantOden> awsome
<twb> Although "ip route add 0/0 via 192.168.1.99 dev ppp0" would be more modern
<DormantOden> hmm, ok
<DormantOden> twb: and that would work for both incoming and outgoing too?
<twb> There's no such thing as ingress routing.
<twb> Packets arrive; then you do something with them
<SpamapS> jurgen: no, sysstat just records system stats available from the kernel for the most part. To record traffic to an IP you'd need to use iptables or something else.
<DormantOden> twb: When you say "do somthing with them" I can just leave it too sort itself out right?
<SpamapS> twb: iptables has a PREROUTING table that might disagree with that. ;)
<twb> DormantOden: that's the (egress) routing.
<DormantOden> twb: Im getting "SIOCADDRT: No Such Process" When ever I try to add a route
<DormantOden> and: "192.168.1.99/32: Unknown host" whenever I try: route add default gw 192.168.1.99/32 ppp0
<DormantOden> oh im so close to victory xD
<uvirtbot> New bug: #660227 in php5 (main) "php5-pgsql crash on getting an error back from postgres" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660227
<maruq> hi guys
<maruq> experiencing high load issues under 10.04
<maruq> getting the " System information disabled due to load higher than 1" message
<maruq> yet nothing really running in top
<maruq> this is running on EC2
<erichammond> maruq: What AMI id are you running? in what region?
<maruq> erichammond: us-east-1 a&c, running my own AMI - based on ami-6c06f305
<maruq> all I've really done is install Chef on there
<maruq> chef-0.9.8 installed via apt
<uvirtbot> New bug: #660239 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-mysql 5.0.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660239
<MTecknology> How could I script the installation of mysql-server ?
<MTecknology> I'm not so sure because it wants me to input a root password
<erichammond> maruq: I see flaccid is answering your question on #ubuntu-cloud.  That's basically where I was headed before I got sidetracked here.
<maruq> erichammond: yeah, I figured I'd post to both - wasn't sure if it was a cloud or server issue. thanks ;p
<MTecknology> There has to be a way to break it away from whiptail so I can script the password it uses...
<Cheri703> Hello
<Cheri703> so I installed (with great effort) server 10.04 on an old Dell Poweredge 2450, according to the installer it was "successful" but now it won't boot.
<pmatulis> MTecknology: yes, that's possible
<IdleOne> Cheri703: provide a little more detail as to what you are seeing
<IdleOne> "doesn't boot" is very vroad
<IdleOne> broad
<IdleOne> besides that I can't help much more :/
<Cheri703> well, when it was booting into a non-activated windows server installation, goes through the bios screen, then shows an scsi check, then would boot into the OS. I am probably not using the right terms. Now, after the "successful" installation of 10.04 server, it stops after the scsi check
<Cheri703> I don't really have any more detail than that :(
<detrix42> hi I am trying to set up bind9 on a local network.  I am fairly new to setting up these things.  I just need to know what I am missing, in my config files to get this to work?
<twb> I can't see your config files.
<detrix42> I was waiting to see if anyone was interested in helping....I was planning on using pastebin...
 * jauntypaperclip ubuntu-offtopic
<detrix42> named.conf:
<detrix42> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2itiw3P
<Pilif12p> sense no one will answer me in #ubuntu or #perl, and this is a server, what's the best way to update Perl? Do i have to remove the old version?
<twb> jauntypaperclip: I think configuring bind is probably on-topic for #ubuntu-server (assuming he's configuring it on an Ubuntu host).
<twb> Pilif12p: you should run whatever version apt provides you with.
<jauntypaperclip> twb: I was trying to join off-topic and had a typo.
<twb> jauntypaperclip: OK :-)
<detrix42> named.local.conf:  http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/vmfcMskY
<jauntypaperclip> sorry about that! stupid meat paws. :)
<qman__> detrix42, that should be named.conf.local
<twb> detrix42: presumably you want it to act as a recursive resolver?  Rather than hosting your own A records, that is.
<detrix42> the name is correct.  just me being dyslectic
<qman__> ok, just making sure
<detrix42> named.conf.options:  http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/VM4t9QG3
<detrix42> twb: like I said, I am fairly new to this.  I think that is what I want
<detrix42> what other ones do you need
<detrix42> this is what I get from dig:  http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/Dids6u7e
<twb> detrix42: unfortunately I use dnsmasq, so I can't help much
<detrix42> oh well
<twb> If you hang around someone else might
<detrix42> unfortunately, I have been up since 6:00am (EST),  I am getting tired....
<detrix42> well I gotta go.  ;)
<eroick> Hey, whenever I boot up a fresh 10.04 server install, I don't automatically get a login prompt. Instead, i get a screen which just has the message "Starting NTP server ntpd [ OK ]".  If I hit CTRL-ALT-F1 I get back to all the kernel messages and tty1 with a login prompt. Any ideas how I can start right into tty1 without switching? Also, what exactly am I being switched to/
<eroick> I've found that i'm automatically being switched to tty7 (CTRL-ALT-F7... i don't have tty7 configured) when I boot up. How can I change this?
<twb> eroick: this is 10.04?
<eroick> twb: yep
<twb> That's a known "feature" of plymouth
<twb> Booting without "splash" in the boot options doesn't actually help IIRC
<eroick> twb: can i disable the bootsplash somehow? i see all of the kernel messages up to this point, then it switches to a mystery tty
<twb> afaict, you can't
<eroick> hmm
<eroick> this becomes a problem because I can't actually send CTRL-ALT-** to the machien
<eroick> *machine
<twb> i.e. if you boot without splash, plymouth STILL RUNS, but in its own window it displays the console text instead of a spinner
<eroick> downgrade to 9.10/
<twb> eroick: you could write an upstart task that runs "chvt 1" when plymouth finishes
<eroick> how would i get it to execute right after plymouth?
<twb> I assume plmouth generates an upstart event or something
<twb> Alternatively, you could just run a getty on tty7
<eroick> true
<eroick> now i have another issue :P. when i ssh into it i can connect and authenticate alright but i get no shell
<eroick> and no errors from ssh.. i've tried -vvv
<eroick> and i've tried setting my default shell to various things (bash, dash, zsh)
<eroick> twb: w even shows that the users are logged in and running a shell
<neerq> When I install apache2, and than try to start it, it says there is no MPM package isntalled. So i tried to install apache2-mpm-prefork, but it still does not start
<neerq> Omfg.. wtf is happening with my server. It looks like apt-get is messed up or something.. When i do: 'apt-get install php5' on my second server, it installed apache2... but when i do it on my production server, it complains about all sorts of dependencies who aren't satisfied
<neerq> it says apache2.2-common isn't configured
<neerq> and it says apache2-mpm-prefork is unconfigured
<twb> neerq: pastebin the transcript
<neerq> twb: sure, one second
<neerq> oh no
<neerq> most of the errors are in dutch
<twb> LC_ALL=C, then reproduce
<twb> export LC_ALL=C, that is
<neerq> oh
<neerq> okay
<neerq> i'll try it agai
<neerq> n
<neerq> i am now trying to do aptitude reinstall php5, which gives me the same errors as when i tried to install it at first
<twb> Uh, so "it complains about all sorts of depencies"... you just ignored them and installed php5 anyway?
<neerq> well, that's because i have exactly the same setup at home.. and when I installed php5 here, it worked without these errors
<neerq> twb: http://pastebin.com/ArVxfkpJ this is the output
<twb> "The following partially installed packages [...]"
<twb> That means that the last attempt to install those packages failed due to something going wrong in their post-install scripts, or due to you manually interrupting it.
<neerq> yeah.. that's true
<neerq> because it sayed something like: 'no mpm package installed'
<twb> Which is probably the same as "ERROR: Module reqtimeout does not exist!"
<neerq> oh.. i saw that one too.. yes
<twb> You can ignore the mpm warning for now, that's happening because of the previous error
<twb> You need to work out what the reqtimeout thing is about
<twb> Maybe you're referring to that package in your apache config?
<neerq> but what is strange.. when i do purge, or apt-get remove --purge, it looks like there still is some apache2 files left behind
<neerq> which package? you mean mpm package, or reqtimeout?
<twb> apache2.2-common is what's failing
<twb> Try looking through /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2.2-common.{pre,post}{rm,inst} for references to reqtimeout.
<twb> Also grep -r /etc -e reqtimeout
<neerq> i tried to install these packages manually too.. like this: apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 etc..
<neerq> okay, i'll do that right now
<twb> neerq: don't try to install packages manually
<twb> You will make matters worse
<neerq> yeah.. i was kind of out of options..
<twb> Apart from "understanding the problem"
<neerq> :P that's true
<neerq> when I do grep -r /etc -e reqtimeout, i get 6 errors which say 'no such file or directory'
<neerq> grep: /etc/blkid.tab: No such file or directory
<neerq> for example
<twb> neerq: ignore those
<neerq> okay, that's all i get
<neerq> i am now looking in /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2.2-common.*
<neerq> twb: this file (/var/lib/dpkg/info# vi apache2.2-common.postinst) has a reference to reqtimeout
<neerq> a2enmod -q reqtimeout
<neerq> with if dpkg --compare-versions "$2" lt 2.2.15-1~0; then above it
<twb> So it's trying to enable a module that doesn't exist
<neerq> twb: it looks like it
<twb> So it's trying to enable a module that doesn't exist when it's upgrading (from?) a version less than 2.2.15
<neerq> i had apache installed previously, from source
<twb> Well, that was fucking stupid
<neerq> really? why
<neerq> btw, i had the same apache from source on my local server
<twb> Because the version that apache ships doesn't understand Debian systems
<twb> Er, s/debian/ubuntu/
<twb> And likewise, Ubuntu infrastructure won't "see" that apache.
<neerq> but why would it complain about it then? because, if it doesn't see it, that if-statement would be false.. right?
<neerq> the installation from source was version 2.2.15
<twb> Maybe one of the tests in that script looks for a program, and the program is there but (as far as dpkg knows) the apache package isn't -- so it gets really confused.
<neerq> okay... that makes sense
<twb> That's just one example of a whole slew of things that could go wrong
<neerq> so what should i do now?
<twb> The safest thing would be to backup your data and reinstall the whole OS from scratch, and this time, stick to packaged software in the ubuntu archive.
<twb> If you're lucky/clever/careful, you might be able to clean up the messy bits and reinstall apache and friends without needing to do a full reinstall
<neerq> so i would have to remove every old file from the old apache
<twb> Ideally, yes
<neerq> because, the first option would mean a 2 hour drive to the server.. which I don't like so much :P
<twb> neerq: well, consider that the cost of this lesson :P
<neerq> yeah
<neerq> any way to find out which file the package's tests are detecting?
<twb> Of course, there are ways to do remote installs...
<neerq> really?
<twb> neerq: not without deep knowledge of the specific package's packaging (in this case, apache)
<neerq> hmm
<neerq> okay
<neerq> this sucks..
<twb> If it's any consolation, it's a pretty common cock-up for for new admins to make
<neerq> i think i'll have a look at the remote installation
<neerq> twb: are you sure it's possible? I have upgraded ubuntu remotely before.. but the only thing about installation i can find are questions
<twb> That's because Ubuntu users are idiots.  The documentation is mostly in the appendices of the installation-guide-amd64 package.
<Daviey> twb: erm...
<Daviey> twb: Not sure it's cool to refer to Ubuntu users as idiots.
<twb> Assuming you have remote TCP/IP but no remote KVM, what you need to do is bootstrap the netboot d-i kernel and ramdisk with the "auto" option (and a few others), which will cause d-i to guess its way to the point where you can ssh into it and complete the install.
<Daviey> neerq: If you haven't done it before... preseeding, and my favoured way is dropping it in a re-rolled initrd.  It *will* take you more than 2 hours to do this, but valuable learning exercise for 'next time'.
<neerq> Twb, okay, thanks.. i'll try to find some documentation about it..
<neerq> Daviey: to drop what in a re-rolled initrd?
<twb> You can also provide the preseed file via HTTP, and *FINALLY* via TFTP
<Daviey> neerq: As twb points out, you 'pre-answer' some or all of the questions the ubuntu server asks (called d-i)
<twb> (Meaning that if you PXE, you can put it on your TFTP server right next to d-i itself.)
<Daviey> twb: Well yes, http works.. but you still need to preseed the network configs (unless you have dhcp)
<twb> Nod.
<twb> If I'm doing bulk preseeding I'm usually in a DHCP-ful environment.
<twb> Er, s/bulk preseeding/bulk (net)installs/
<Daviey> yeah... would be foolish not to :)
<twb> Remind me, how do you forge an proxied HTTP request?
<twb> nc 203.7.155.7 8080 <<<$'GET / HTTP/1.0\nHost: example.net\n\n'
<twb> ...isn't working.
<twb> Ah, I need the full URL in the GET.  Thanks, curl -v.
<_ruben> twb: how is that a forged proxied request? :)
<twb> Well, only inasmuch as I forged it myself
<twb> out of bits
<_ruben> i was wondering about both the forged as well as the proxied part ;)
<_ruben> seemed like a plain request to me
<neerq> twb: okay.. i have removed every single apache2 related file i could find
<neerq> is there anything i should do, before using apt-get install apache2 again?
<_ruben> could try 'apt-get install -f' first
<neerq> and should i do 'apt-get install php5' (because that installed apache2 on my server at home)?
<_ruben> it'll try to fix any brokenness
<neerq> shouldn't i clean/purge/remove some things first?
<_ruben> depending on how much things are messed up by now, that might or might not be needed
<neerq> omfg
<neerq> okay
<neerq> it *looks* like it is working now
<neerq> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName :D
<alvin> When is it time to create your own apt mirror, and how much disk space would that require? I have here 28 Ubuntu computers. Our ISP closed down their own server, and now I'm pulling updates from another server.
<Jeeves_> alvin: apt-get install apt-cacher-ng ?
<Jeeves_>  A mirror consumes a few hundred gigabytes of storage
<cemc> install apt-cacher-ng and raise the expire time so packages don't expire that quickly
<alvin> Ah, there's an expire time
<cemc> well, it's a cacher really
<alvin> I'll have to think about it. These are two very different methods.
<yann2> Jeeves_, thats not true, I mirror main, universe and multiverse for 3 versions of Ubuntu in less than 100GB.
<yann2> of course you don't want to mirror universe.
<yann2> (using apt-mirror here)
<cemc> yann2: I guess the point is that you are using up space and bw for a lot of packages you'll never need. just sitting there
<alvin> True, but space and bandwidth is something I have
<yann2> cemc, main isnt that big
<alvin> and I guess pulling from the country mirror with 28 machines at once isn't very polite. Hence the question.
<Jeeves_> alvin: I wouldn't worry about 28 machines
<Jeeves_> .nl has about 35000 machines pulling packages
<Jeeves_> they're ok too
<alvin> :-) nice to know
<Jeeves_> Pulling the complete archive is much more expensive
<yann2> depends, its also about speed, much nicer to get packages locally
<yann2> plus if you dont have too much bandwidth like me you can sync during the night :)
<cemc> alvin: that's why they called mirrors ;)
<alvin> True. We have no download limit, but it's not a very speedy connection.
<Jeeves_> alvin: I'd install a cacher
<alvin> That'll probably be the solution.
<alvin> Thanks for all the answers
<cemc> alvin: try apt-cacher first, and you can always set up a local mirror later if you really need it. but if you have like 28 production servers which you occasionally apt-get update, there's no point for a whole local mirror (imho)
<neerq> I want to install 'apache2-prefork-dev', but that also installs mysql-common, libmysqlclient-dev and libmysqlclient16
<neerq> but i don't want mysql to be installed
<neerq> is there a way to do this without mysql?
<neerq> because i need apxs2.. i don't get why it needs mysql
<tgywa> HI
<tgywa> why is that this thing is not working ...# tar -zxvf php-5.2.14.tar.gz ... ?
<_ruben> tgywa: because it doesn't have a job
<tgywa> _ruben, what do u mean?
<tgywa> what should I do to extract ... tar.gz ... files?
<_ruben> tgywa: "is not working" is way too vague, when a person "is not working", it usualy means that person doesn't have a job
<alvin> (or lazy) I see nothing wrong with that command
<neerq> I got another problem with apache
<neerq> when i do /etc/init.d/apache2 start, i get this error: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<_ruben> neerq: either apache is already running, or some other process occupies port 80
<neerq> So i searched the error.. and people suggest to look with netstat but there is no process using port 80
<neerq> also apache isn't running
<Jeeves_> neerq: 'ss -n | grep :80' ?
<Jeeves_> What does it say?
<neerq> nothing
<neerq> no result
<Jeeves_> that's odd
<neerq> by the way, it also gives me this error: no listening sockets available, shutting down
<neerq> any other ideas? :(
<neerq> i hate this so much... when i am the only one on the entire internet with this problem.. :P
<_ruben> perhaps the error is wrong, and you're not starting it as root?
<neerq> i am starting it as root
<uvirtbot> New bug: #660421 in php5 (main) "After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 amd64, every execution of a php page causes a 403 error. Lighttpd + PHP cgi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660421
<neerq> _ruben, it works.. i had multiple 'Listen' commands in my configuration, because i copied the old configuration file to the new apache, which also had a Listen:80 line :)
<\sh> whoever is working with amazon ec2 cloud services...which python lib for remote management is available for ubuntu and which python lib should I look at, when there is no such lib in ubuntu?
<jmazaredo> when i add user using the command line where does the system gets its default layout for creating users?
<cfairles> \sh, doesn't amazon provide python libs?
<\sh> cfairles: nope..but there are third party libs, e.g. boto
<cfairles> \sh, hm, yeah, they only provide .net, java and php only. but boto sounds familiar
<\sh> http://boto.s3.amazonaws.com/
<cfairles> \sh, i believe thats what the eng. team in a previous life used. i do recall some issues with it however
<\sh> well, eventually I need to code it by myself...need it for my (DC)² project.
<SpamapS> \sh: you might also try #ubuntu-cloud
<\sh> SpamapS: thx for the info...:)
<SpamapS> \sh: there's libcloud...
<SpamapS> \sh: but thats sort of limited
<SpamapS> \sh: what exactly are you wanting to do?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #660460 in rabbitmq-server (main) "Need option to not launch server on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660460
<tgywa> How can I make a custom PHP 5.2. package on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<\sh> SpamapS: I need a python interface lib towards amazone EC2 / S3 services, to integrate into my project, to provision amazon and/or UEC VM instances easily
<SpamapS> tgywa: simplest way would probably be to download the source package from karmic or hardy, one of which would be 5.2, and then build them on a lucid box and install. Downgrades can be tricky though, so I'd recommend purging 5.3 if you already have it installed...
<SpamapS> tgywa: if you want to have 5.2 installed in parallel with 5.3 .. you'll need to put it somewhere other than /usr ...
<SpamapS> \sh: uec-run-instances from the latest cloud-utils is pretty handy.. not a lib, but a cmdline tool that will do things like wait for ssh to be up, and even download the ssh keys from the console output and put them in your known_hosts file.
<tgywa> SpamapS, currenlty ... I am running both ... 5.2 and 5.3 ... using fcgid
<SpamapS> tgywa: but, 5.2 is installed in /usr/local or something?
<tgywa> so now, I would like to build my customer package...
<tgywa> SpamapS, /opt/php5-2
<\sh> SpamapS: the problem is, that I want to have this tool ready not only for linux instances but also for Windows instances...I'll dive into this topic a bit more during the next days, eventually I find something good or I need really to sit down and code something
<tgywa> SpamapS, exec /opt/php5.2/bin/php-cgi ...
<tgywa> #exec /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5
<SpamapS> tgywa: yeah, I'd suggest building the 5.2 package the same way to avoid problems...
<tgywa> SpamapS, so ... shall I leave it as it is...?
<SpamapS> tgywa: what would be the benefit of having it packaged?
<tgywa> SpamapS, if the web server fails ... we can get it from our org. repository and install it .
<SpamapS> tgywa: you should have full backups anyway. ;)
<tgywa> SpamapS, but seems that ... we will have a backup ... but I would like also to learn how to make a custom package
<SpamapS> tgywa: you can try using the karmic package here, and changing all of the install paths to /opt/php52  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5
<SpamapS> tgywa: one thing that may be difficult for you is all of the patches that are done in ubuntu's packages.
<SpamapS> tgywa: Even simpler might be to just create your own source package that builds a more monolithic php52 package without all of the modules in separate packages.
<tgywa> SpamapS, I use this way to compile PHP 5.2.14 and get it working on my Ubuntu 10.04 ...http://webpagedeveloper.me/blog/ubuntu-1004-lucid-lamp-server-running-php-52-and-53
<SpamapS> tgywa: yeah, so you can put that stuff into a rules file, but it is somewhat non trivial as a "first time trying to build a package" project. ;)
<toshko> Hi guys, again! I'm testing a drbd cluster with soft RAID0 under it. I disconnected one of the sata HDDs of the master node form the sata cable to see what happens. DRBD saw it but "cat /proc/mdstat" doesn't see the change - shouldn't it be in degraded mode??? DRBD is in diskless mode now.
<toshko> I have never made raid0 till now (only RAID1) with mdadm, but shouldn't it be in degraded mode when I forcibly disconnect the cable of one HDD (out of 2)????
<soren> That wouldn't count as degraded mode.
<_ruben> raid0 can't "degrade", only "fail"
<soren> 2 disks of 10 GB  RAID0'ed together doesn't mean the first 10 GB land on the first disk and the next 10 GB on the next. The first block is on disk 1, second block is ondisk 2, third block is on disk 1, etc.
<soren> So missing a disk would make it fail, like _ruben said.
<soren> Not just be degraded.
<soren> (blocks are 64kB by deafult, by the way)
<soren> toshko: Can you pastebin your /proc/mdstat
<toshko> well ok, but it stays active for 15 min.now
<toshko> http://pastebin.com/sGYHayEw
<toshko> This is the syslog: http://pastebin.com/eS18U2jb
<toshko> Seems that the DRBD is functioning correctly by migrating into diskless mode, but MD is doing nothing!
<toshko> I'm suspecting a bug already! I could be hanging with 1 disk forever if a REAL failure occures :-))))
<lau> hello I am stuck with Windows 7 talking to samba 3.0.28 on hardy ,
<lau> user can login ok and write to the first level share but if I go down to subdirectories I get read-only
<lau> any idea ?
<patdk-wk> did you bother to check the permissions on your directories?
<toshko> lau: are the permissions correct on down level subfolders?
<patdk-wk> works fine here on hardy and win7
<lau> thx patdk-wk toshko i fixed it !
<lau> I did check the permissions on your directories but not the usergroup :(
<ttx> mathiaz: o/
<mathiaz> ttx: o/ !
<ttx> mathiaz: did JamesPage contact you about the openldap bug he was working on ?
<mathiaz> ttx: yop - on my todo list for today
<ttx> mathiaz: ok cool. He is not around, so I was wondering.
<mathiaz> ttx: I saw the bug - and put it on my todo list
 * ttx tries to see what could cause bug 657149
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 657149 in squid "package squid 2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657149
<mathiaz> ttx: wanna mumble-catch-up?
<ttx> i can do that.
<SpamapS> doh.. i386 buildd was available instantly.. amd64.. 11 hours. :(
<jdstrand> soren: hey, when you get a chance, would you mind committing my patch to vm-builder trunk (if you haven't already)?
<tgywa> SpamapS,
<tgywa> SpamapS, so ... is there any source to read ... or should I gues guess?
<SpamapS> tgywa: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5 .. you can download the source packages listed there and look at the build process.. it is .. crazy though.
<tgywa> SpamapS, what to dounload from there?
<SpamapS> tgywa: seriously.. I'm going to stop you. The php5 package is *really* complicated. If you haven't ever looked at a package before, its NOT the first one you should look at.
<tgywa> SpamapS, I will do my first package building
<SpamapS> tgywa: you're probably better off starting from scratch with the 'dh-make' package and building a new php52 package with that.
<SpamapS> tgywa: you'll just need to add a few override rules to debian/rules to configure differently. Much much simpler.
<zul> uh...php52?
<zul> good luck with that
<_ruben> reminds me of trying to package/backport php4 for hardy .. ended up giving the devs root access to sort it out themselves and completely isolated the vm networkwise
<_ruben> "php4 is oel, dead" .. "yeah, but we have this legacy app" .. "so port it to php4" .. "that's too much work, just give us php4"
<_ruben> err .. port it to php5 ;)
<GMX750> Hi I need some help with LikewiseOpen issues: please read my problem at------------------>http://paste.ubuntu.com/513148/
<GMX750> http://paste.ubuntu.com/513148/
<tgywa> Snadder, hi
<tgywa> SpamapS, I am doing my first packaging ... question ...about the control file ... should I create my self ... or is that included in the downloaded source package?
<zul> JamesPage: how trivial is the patch?
 * JamesPage looking now
<JamesPage> zul: its not that complicated - http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=5;filename=_parseaddr.diff;att=1;bug=516300
<zul> JamesPage: thumbs up then
<JamesPage> zul: thanks for the guidance :-)
<zul> JamesPage: no problem
<uvirtbot> New bug: #651691 in minicom (universe) "Please merge minicom 2.4-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651691
<JamesPage1> SpamapS: ping
<zul> SpamapS: uploaded
<zul> JamesPage1: hes gone to drop off his toddler
<JamesPage1> zul: cheers
<Thedon_> Hi, I want to automate sending emails from php but i have no idea how to install a mail server to let me do this, can somebody talk me through it?
<cfairles> step 1: rtfm, step 2: ????, step 3: profit ;)
<cfairles> couldn't resist
<intel352> Thedon_, just install sendmail
<Thedon_> ive heard sendmail is old and postfix is better
<Thedon_> also, i have installed sendmail in the past but the mail was never sent, just waited in the queue
<pmatulis> Thedon_: postfix is more popular in the ubuntu community.  so more support there
<blackxored> hello guys, I'm seeking for a good solution for a desktop cloud installation on a low-bandwidth connection (meaning 15kb/s download or so) for testing, my eyes are rolling around eyeOS and FreeNX, I'm seeking for some advice, besides the one that I shouldn't be doing it on that connection ;)
<Thedon_> well can you tell me how to install and configure sendmail properly
<stickystyle> Thedon_: don't use sendmail, use postfix https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/postfix.html
<Thedon_> stickystyle: thanks
<stickystyle> sendmail is a universe package so it doesn't get updates and patches as frequently as postfix which is in main
<stickystyle> np
<blackxored> someone?
<i2v8an> blackxored: are you talking about running a cloud locally?
<blackxored> i2v8an, no, the total oposite, running my desktop remotely
<i2v8an> oh, so you're looking for a provider?
<i2v8an> oh, wait now I get what you're asking.  Isn't that kind of a client question rather than a server question?
<blackxored> i2v8an, it's a server cuestion since I'm going to install freenx or eyeOS or whatever you recommend on one server i'm administering, so I wanted to hear from you
<blackxored> then I'll connect to it over the afore-mentioned connection
<i2v8an> I've used eyeOS in the past
<i2v8an> blackxored, I found eyeOS to be more like a conferencing/ social hybrid.  I think freenx looks like a heftier bit of software to play with.
<blackxored> i2v8an, I mean which is faster, I think eyeOS will restrict me a little,
<i2v8an> this is for a ~15kb/s connection?  I would think eyeOS would work faster since it's over http and uses your browser.
<blackxored> i2v8an, yeah I though that as well, but won't eyeOS restrict me, I mean it will let me actually "work in the cloud" I mean as I would on my desktop machine?
<blackxored> I mean I have terminal access, install stuff, everything like that
<i2v8an> yeah, eyeOS is really just a web server toy
<blackxored> i2v8an, ok I'll give a try but I believe freenx will do it better, I just wish to have a faster one
<i2v8an> freenx looks cooler... lol
<JamesPage> zul:  that mailman bug is not quite as simple as it first looked....
<aliverius_> where can i find a list with differences between ubuntu server 10.04 and 10.10?
<dschuett> anyone ever have problems with linux detecting when your ipaddress has changed due to a dynamic ip through you isp provider??
<dschuett> if my isp chages my ip address (which happens every once in a blue moon) my firewall never detects that...not even after restarting...it either holds the old ip or no ip at all
<Thedon_> dschuett: do you have the dynip client installed?
<dschuett> Thedon_: i have ddclient installed (is that the same thing?)
<dschuett> or what does dynip do?
<Thedon_> dschuett: what dynamic dns service are you using?
<dschuett> dyndns
<Thedon_> what isp?
<dschuett> cox
<Thedon_> well I dont know anything about cox, but you will need to install the dyndns client to track you ip address
<Thedon_> the reason i asked is because on my router (supplied by isp) there is a option to set up dyndns directly in the router
<Thedon_> so i dont need the dyndns client
<dschuett> ddclient does that...but the problem is that my firewall that is supposed to update dyndns is what can't detect the new ipaddress... so therefore ddclient can't sent dyndns the new ip
<Thedon_> ok, well is your server behind a router that is port forwarded ?
<Thedon_> dschuett:
<Thedon_> ?
<dschuett> my server IS the firewall...
<dschuett> and router
<dschuett> Thedon:^^
<dschuett> Thedon_:^^
<Thedon_> ah ok, that may be a different problem to what i was thinking
<dschuett> Yeah, life would be much easier if i just bought my own static ip...but that is a little spendy
<Thedon_> Yep :(
<Thedon_> They should be free, It doesn't cost ISPs any money to use Static I.Ps if they give them to everybody.
<Doonz> ah but then how would they make money
<Doonz> cause its very expensive to have ip's.....
<Thedon_> I think they make enough from general bills to be honest
<Thedon_> freeola for example, use static i.p's as standard for all broadband customers
<dschuett> yeah, i don't see what the difference is...and you would have to think that it would be much easier to track if you knew which ip belonged to who at all times
<Thedon_> it does cost them money to take dyn. ip s out of the random circuit but doesnt cost anything if they are all static, why dont they do that then? il tell you why, to rip us off
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> i am having little problems with apache
<Thedon_> just ask your question mate, if somebody knows the answer they will help you
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: ping
<wizardslovak> i did modify "default" conf in sites-available
<wizardslovak> with notepad++ in my windows pc
<wizardslovak> saved it as txt
<wizardslovak> but a2ensite "site does not exists"
<Thedon_> wizardslovak: please ask questions all in one line, it makes them easy to read and more likely somebody will help you
<wizardslovak> oki sorry about it
<wizardslovak> should i upload new config file to sites-available and then a2ensite the name of file?
<Pici> wizardslovak: The default site is enabled by default I beleive.  You should just need to restart/reload apache.
<wizardslovak> yea but i did new config file
<wizardslovak> which point to website and root folder where index.html is
<Pici> wizardslovak: Try that then.
<wizardslovak> yea but when i do a2ensite newconf is says "site new.us doesnt exists
<wizardslovak> i cant enable it
<uvirtbot> New bug: #660641 in apache2 (main) "apache does NOT execute php on maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660641
<Maleko> can i actually use packages from backports.org with ubuntu?
<wizardslovak> so noone is here now
<wizardslovak> so i made config file in /sites-enabled , then i use sudo a2ensite new.us and still i am getting error "site new.us does not exists!"
<stickystyle> wizardslovak: you put the config file in sites-available
<wizardslovak> yes i did
<wizardslovak> basically only think i changed was serveradmin and root folder
<Brumle> wizardslovak: did you reload apache2?
<Pici> Putting it in sites-available and then running a2ensite makes a link of it in sites-enabled.  If its already in sites-enabled you don't need to do anything, just releoad apache2.
<wizardslovak> still nothing
<Pici> What exactly are you checking?
<wizardslovak> i want to put website on it
<Brumle> wizardslovak: does this command tell you anything:    tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<wizardslovak> "could not reliably determite the servers fully qualified domain name , using 127.0.1.1 for servername"
<Brumle> wizardslovak: is the DNS set correct, and does the line "ServerName" in your sites-available/site.conf-file match?
<Brumle> wizardslovak: does the DocumentRoot folder exist and contain index.html, and does the www-data user have read access?
<wizardslovak> i dont have servername there at all
<wizardslovak> i added ServerName with name of server
<wizardslovak> document root exists and there is index.html
<wizardslovak> su
<wizardslovak> "a2ensite file " getting error "site file not properly enabled :/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/file is real file , not touching it"
<AstralStorm> hey there
<AstralStorm> where are SELinux rules located in Ubuntu Server? (10.x)
<AstralStorm> oh wait, it's apparmor and not SELinux
 * AstralStorm hides in shame
<MmikeNekud> I'm installing Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS from usb stick and after I choose language it complains I have no CDROM. Indeed, I don't have CDROM. Can I somehow circumvent that?
<wizardslovak> lol
<AstralStorm> should I use /var/lib/bind or /var/cache/bind for slave zones?
<wizardslovak> i did few installs from usb stick and never had problems with it
<MmikeNekud> wizardslovak, i did too, but desktop versions. Now I'm trying server and it fails :)
<wizardslovak> ok so i added index.html into file , i enabled file in config as root document and still i dont see the site
<wizardslovak> oh ok
<wizardslovak> i forgot to disable default hehe
<wizardslovak> but do you actually have cdrom in there or its dissabled in bios?
<jauntypaperclip> hey peeps. silly question. trying to copy files from one server to another. is it cp -a ~/directory for media device ~/directory that should be copied?
<jauntypaperclip> I keep forgetting to make a note of it and I always get mixed up
<jauntypaperclip> thanks!!
<Pici> cp /source/ /destination/
<Pici> or even /source1 /source2 /source3 /destination/
<Pici> The same for scp.
<jauntypaperclip> Thanks Pici and that retains the permissions right?
<Pici> jauntypaperclip: yes, using -a
<jauntypaperclip> aw wicked! thanks for the help Pici
<AstralStorm> jauntypaperclip: tar is recommended anyway
<AstralStorm> should be faster than sending via scp and maybe even than sftp
<MmikeNekud> wizardslovak, i dont have CDROM in the machine
<wizardslovak> hmm
<jurgen> question, if I update my xubuntu distro (have 9.10 now on server) do i need to save any files from the OS before in order for my data array to still build/work in the new distro (os isnt on array)
<jurgen> using mdadm for aaray
<smoser> ttx, i loaded my specs
<RoyK> jurgen: that shouldn't be necessary, but as always, keep a backup somewhere in case things go bad
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey guys im having a problem with virtualhosts. I had my host set up in a ports.conf file and now i cant seem to find the file anymore... i have 3 vh running and all are still running (use them to manage subdomaines) but i want to add another one and cant remember how i did it. help?
<RoyK> T3CHKOMMIE: virtualhosts should be configured in /etc/apache2/sites-available and symlinked to from /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
 * e_t_ is away: Gone away for now
 * e_t_ is back.
<T3CHKOMMIE> RoyK i followed a tut a few years back it had me messing with a ports.conf file... i just needed the document name and the document root....
<T3CHKOMMIE> also, where can i go to see my virtual hosts that are currently set up? i cant even find the files for the ones working.
<T3CHKOMMIE> :s
<T3CHKOMMIE> RoyK, maybe you could help me with the more imediate problem. im trying to link a subdomain newsub.t3chkommie.com to a webgui on my server running on a random port, how do i get the subdomain to talk to the guis port?
<T3CHKOMMIE> im thining something like <virtual host * :12345> <Documentname: newsub.t3chkommie.com>?
<pepo> hi people!!!
<pepo> people! I have a 300GB hard drive. when i do dd if=/dev/zero of=temp bs=1M count=3096 I get 61.6 MB/s (dual xeon 2.4, 2GB memory), but when I do the same command on a desktop with Intel i7 Core 500GB hard drive I get 46.2 MB/s. Could somebody give me some ideas where to dig?
<pepo> 300GB hard drive 150 i/o transfer rate, 500GB hard drive 300 i/o transfer rate
<pepo> both machines uses ext4
<pepo> 300GB machine ubuntu desktop 10.04, 500GB machine ubuntu server 10.04
<pepo> i-m trying to understand why my very old desktop works faster than a Intel i7 Core server.... O_o
<e_t_> What's the interface type and rotational speed of the drives?
<pepo> SATA, 7200 rpm
<e_t_> Both?
<pepo> SATA II, sorry
<pepo> yes
<pepo> my server (with 500GB) has a Highpoint 2320 raid controller with 8 hard drives 2TB each on raid5 and they also work slower than my old desktop
<pepo> BUMP!!!
<pepo> i do not understand this world =)
<jcastro> SpamapS: know anyone @ facebook through anyone?
<jcastro> We basically have to resort to beggin: http://bit.ly/92l06U
<RoyK> pepo: those cheap raid controllers are usually quite bad
<RoyK> pepo: I'd recommend opensolaris or openindiana for such a setup
<RoyK> it beats most hardware raid controllers pretty badly
<RoyK> with zfs
<pepo> <RoyK>: damn with this cheap raid controller, i will change it with an adaptec 3805. but with local hard drives i'm confused totaly
<RoyK> pepo: why? try openindiana on some cheap SATA controllers instead
<RoyK> better performance, better safety for the data
<RoyK> more control
<pepo> <RoyK>: i'm too far of opensolaris and openindiana
<RoyK> dynamic volume expansion if you replace the drives (one by one) with larger drives
<RoyK> we're setting up a couple of 120TB openindiana boxes next week :D
<pepo> na how about samba?
<pepo> my users use win7 desktops
<RoyK> pepo: seriously - try to dig into zfs - it's got a native in-kernel CIFS server that beats the shit out of samba
<RoyK> pepo: give this 15 minutes of your time http://hub.opensolaris.org/bin/download/Community+Group+zfs/docs/zfslast.pdf
<pepo> <RoyK>: realy?
<RoyK> really what?
<pepo> <RoyK>: about zfs
<RoyK> zfs currently beats all other open source filesystems
<pepo> but how about compatibility with win7 users?
<RoyK> with checksumming on the block level and so on, your data is far safer there
<RoyK> not a problem
<RoyK> the CIFS server in osol/oi is very fast and supports native windows ACLs
<RoyK> compatible with the ZFS ACLs
<ivoks> not sure if in-kernel servers are smart design
<RoyK> which is something you don't find on linux
<pepo> ok. thanks. I will play on evening with it on a test machine
<RoyK> ivoks: well, it works, and it's fast
<ivoks> RoyK: and it's a security wise questionable
<ivoks> RoyK: and hard to update
<RoyK> ivoks: linux still uses nfs in kernel, for good reason
<ivoks> that's true
<RoyK> same applies to other protocols
<RoyK> try to benchmark userspace nfs vs kernel nfs
<ivoks> not everything is in speed
<uvirtbot> New bug: #660747 in samba (main) "Maverick corrupts files on samba network shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660747
<RoyK> ivoks: well, on large setups, speed is quite important. on your home setup, no need to do fancy stuff
<ivoks> otherwise, we would all drive maserati :)
<pepo> for me is very important to have a high speed file server in our network
<ivoks> RoyK: everything depends on enviroment and type of the project
<RoyK> ivoks: it's a wee difference here - zfs on openindiana is free
<RoyK> ivoks: I agree, but the only reason I see not to use openindiana for storage atm is posix ACLs, which aren't supported, but then, very few uses them
<pepo> we have 1Gbit network with good benchmarks but our file server with current setup is our bottleneck in the project
<RoyK> pepo: if you move to zfs, you will need to backup/restore the data, you can't just migrate from hw raid to zfs
<RoyK> but then, imho, it's worth it
<pepo> in our case we will do it on second server with same parameters. first server will remain as a backup server
<RoyK> pepo: also, with zfs you have zfs send/receive, which can take a full backup of the changes on the system, snapshot data etc
<RoyK> snapshotting is a very nice thing to have
<pepo> we already bought an adapteck 3805 raid controller with 8 WD Black hard drives. hope with openindiana I will get better performance than existing
<RoyK> with OI and the CIFS server, they show up in Windows explorer as "previous versions"
<RoyK> pepo: if using zfs, DO NOT use hardware RAID
<pepo> why?
<RoyK> pepo: spend some minutes on that presentation I posted
<RoyK> [21:27]  <RoyK> pepo: give this 15 minutes of your time http://hub.opensolaris.org/bin/download/Community+Group+zfs/docs/zfslast.pdf
<moonpup> anyone know if there is a way to get the built in chroot functionality of openssh to accept scp along with sftp?
<pepo> aha. ok
<RoyK> moonpup: IIRC I saw an article on that some time back - google for it :)
<moonpup> RoyK: i have... no luck :(
<RoyK> hm... ok
<moonpup> i have the sftp piece working, but it won't accept scp
<RoyK> sorry - don't know
<moonpup> no prob, thanks
<ivoks> moonpup: e
<ivoks> he left
<RoyK>  
<SpamapS> JamesHarrison: sup?
<SpamapS> JamesHarrison: oops
<pepo> <RoyK>: shivering skin
<SpamapS> that was meant for JamesPage1 but the's quite gone ;)
<RoyK> pepo: huh?
<SpamapS> jcastro: I have conversed with many facebookers, but not really connected to any. I know people who know people tho.
<pepo> <RoyK>: looks interesting comparing with traditional file system :)
<RoyK> it certainly is :)
<RoyK> and the thing about common read failures not detected by the drives in a bunch-of-drives-setup is not marketing
<pepo> <RoyK>: now i have to wait when new raid controller and hard drives will come and play with zfs =)
<RoyK> we have ZFS filesystems on some NexSAN boxes, and on a few of them, we have gotten unrecoverable errors in files
<pepo> <RoyK>: how long time did you use zfs?
<RoyK> that hasn't happened (yet) with zfs, since zfs will fix that if the redundancy is sufficient
<RoyK> pepo: in production on el-cheapo drives with el-chepo SATA controllers, about a year
<RoyK> 2x50TB on that setup (one for backup with zfs send/receive)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #660760 in vsftpd (main) "package vsftpd (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660760
<jcastro> SpamapS: we really need to talk to someone about this API thing, any help "calling all cars" would be mostly appreciated, we're getting railed for broken facebook
<SpamapS> jcastro: hurm? what whose API?
<jcastro> the facebook one
<SpamapS> Oh for gwibber?
<jcastro> yeah
<SpamapS> Isn't this just another cat and mouse game like gaim vs. aol ? :-P
<zul> SpamapS: well according to the facebook movie they are a bunch emacs users
<RoyK> pepo: and this system has been running with quite some load....
<SpamapS> zul: no wonder
<zul> SpamapS: agreed
<pepo> <RoyK>: use zfs by default or I have to make it manually installing openindiana on server?
<RoyK> no, it's the default
<RoyK> well, sorry, do you mean zfs on linux?
<pepo> <RoyK>: yes, in my case our users use file server very hard
<pepo> yes
<RoyK> you can use zfs on linux with zfs-fuse
<RoyK> but I wouldn't recommend that
<pepo> no, i mean if i will go with openindiana
<RoyK> setup a test box with openindiana
<RoyK> test zfs with the in-kernel CIFS server
<RoyK> if you have a windows DC, it'll plug neatly into that
<pepo> ok. i will play on evening with it
<pepo> thank you for good idea, appreciated
<RoyK> pepo: if you want to use that raid controller of yours, configure it as a JBOD
<RoyK> let ZFS do the rest
<pepo> <RoyK>: i already had experience with JBOD.... disappointed
<RoyK> pepo: you misunderstand
<RoyK> pepo: JBOD = just a bunch of drives - with that, you'll let zfs do the magic
<pepo> <RoyK>: true, but it works slower than a RAID5
<RoyK> not with zfs
<RoyK> beleive me
<RoyK> if you setup a raidz1, that'll be like raid5
<RoyK> raidz2 like raid6
<RoyK> et cetera
<pepo> <RoyK>: is very difficult to accept something that differ of traditional hw raid configuration :)
<RoyK> only you're no longer limited to a little chip on some RAID board to do the checksumming and so on, you'll use the CPU(s) in your system and the memory there which is vastly faster than the stuff on the RAID card
<RoyK> pepo: well, try it, grab 4-5 drives and an USB stick, install OI on the stick and setup a raidz or raidz2 on the drives, test it, benchmark it, and my guesses are you will see the benefits
<RoyK> not only in the performance respective, but also for safety
<pepo> ok. i will try. already anxious =)
<RudyValencia> Hi, how do I set up my netboot system to offer both Lucid and Maverick?
 * RoyK has no friggin' idea, but hopes someone else knows
<RoyK> pepo: did you read through that document?
<pepo> yes
<RoyK> I can confirm it's true, all of it, except perhaps the crypto part which isn't in (yet)
<pepo> this why i'm saying that looks completely different of traditional setups
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks: /win 4
<RoAkSoAx> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<RoyK> pepo: it is
<RoyK> pepo: the reason is the 'traditional' setups are all controlled by hardware manifacturers that wants us to beleive a $3k RAID controller can do more than a good operating system
<uvirtbot> New bug: #660795 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.2 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660795
<NginUS> how do I enable a second bond device in 10.10? I have /etc/modprobe.d/aliases.conf set to maxbonds=2, & still returning 'bond1: device not found'
<ideopathic> I've been trying to get vsftpd working with libpam-mysql or pure-ftpd-mysql working.  In both cases mysql fails in the password match (no errors or problems connecting to the db and finding the user).
<ideopathic> one thing i have notices, is that mysql's md5 does not return the same value for the password as openssl's md5 does.
<hallyn> zul: around?
<zul> hallyn: you got me on my good side :)
<hallyn> zul: should i created a blueprint for containers in uec?
<hallyn> zul: or do you basically have that covered?
<zul> hallyn: i think we have that covered, the basics should be pretty easy to do
<zul> in theory
<hallyn> zul: ok, won't create a blueprint then, thanks
<hallyn> haha
<hallyn> then maybe i'ts worth it after all
<hallyn> you don't object either way?
<zul> nope
<zul> hallyn: but you might want to double check with daviey though
<zul> since he is the lead
<Daviey> hallyn: Sounds like a good idea.... :)
<hallyn> Daviey: zul: ok, cool, thanks
<RoyK> pepo: ping
<pepo> <RoyK>: replay from pepo 1ms.
<clayd> need a little direction.  trying to stop vsftpd on 10.04 but when i run 'sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop' it tells me to use service,  but when i try using service it says unknown.  Can someone point me to what i am missing?
<clayd> wow that was a poor question.  worry
<clayd> sorry
<pepo> <clayd>: kill -9 <pid> of vsftpd
<clayd> does that fix the problem or just kill vsftpd
<RoAkSoAx> clayd: service vsftpd stop tells you it is unknown?
<clayd> yes that is correct.  normally i would just stop if from /etc/init.d/ but i get a message saying that "rather than invoking init ....... use the services utility
<RoAkSoAx> clayd: try sudo service sftpd stop
<RoAkSoAx> clayd: or sudo service ftpd stop
<clayd> didn't work.  when i do a service --status-all  sftpd and ftpd are not listed.  vsftpd is listed but has a ? next to it
<RoAkSoAx> zul: any ideas ^^
<zul> hmmm?
<zul> sudo stop vsftpd
<RoAkSoAx> clayd: ^^
<clayd> this is an Ubuntu 10.04 install on rackspace cloud.  I know the use a slightly different install
<clayd> sudo stop vsftpd = stop: Unknown instance:
<zul> clayd: what does /var/log/daemon.log say?
<clayd> nothing about vsftpd.
<ideopathic> clayd: did you look at /etc/init.d/vsftpd to see if the script has been modified incorrectly?
<clayd> i will look but that is getting well my level of understanding.  anything in particular i should look for?
<clayd> oh wait.  it is what is giving me the message.  hrmm
<ideopathic> it's usually just a bash script that dispatches various commands.
<clayd> i am just learning that :)  so i looks like service is not set up to recognize vsftpd
<ideopathic> it may at least give you an idea on where it's going wrong.  might be it can't fine the PID file where it expects it.
<ideopathic> I can't look at mine, as I uninstalled vsftpd to use pure-ftpd
<clayd> is that a recomendation?  :)
<ideopathic> not really... vsftpd is supposed to be more secure, however, i could not get libpam-mysql working with it on 10.04.  pure-ftpd is more of a comfort zone for me
<clayd> what does it mean for an initscript to be converted to Upstart?
<ideopathic> unfortunately i don't have the answer to that one.
<ideopathic> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<cfairles> clayd, initscripts are old sys-v style, a simple script in /etc/init.d. Upstart uses a single script to start services (symbolic links in /etc/init.d to the upstart script) and some weird configuration file that describes the startup process
<cfairles> so some service that had an initscript, but now just has a symbolic link in /etc/init.d has been converted from initscript to upstart
<clayd> so i am starting to understand that part, but i am still a little confused why 'sudo service vsftpd stop' doesn't work.
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-15
<clayd> could error in /etc/vsftpd.conf cause a problem?
<pmatulis> clayd: prepend your service commands with 'strace' to see what's happening
<pmatulis> (strace sudo service...)
<clayd> ha ha.  thanks i was so close
<NginUS> can someone help me get a second bond device to come up on ubuntu 10.10?
<clayd> oh great.  i am guessing i need to install strace first?
<clayd> pm i think we are onto something  :)
<clayd> well dang :(
<clayd> i hate when good theads in a forum get taken ove by wording flame wars and the answers are never found.  /end rant
<NginUS> does anyone know which kernel includes support for ixgbe intel 82598EB 10GB ethernet?
<clayd> can someone help explain symbolic links?  so vsftpd is linked to a different file.  so when i try and open it to read i get the file it is pointed at.  is vsftpd an actual file or just a link?
<pmatulis> NginUS: do you have a pci id for that?
<NginUS> pmatulis : yes, it's there
<pmatulis> NginUS: where?
<NginUS> pmatulis: : 01:00.0 & 01:00.1
<pmatulis> NginUS: that's not it
<pmatulis> NginUS: anyway, are you saying that the current stable release does not support this h/w?
<NginUS> pmatulis: : There's also a 'DISABLED' label on it in lshw's output. That says the bus info is pci@0000:01:00.0 & pci@0000:01:00.1
<NginUS> pmatulis: Apparently. It doesn't come up when configured alone or bonded.
<NginUS> pmatulis: correction- it's listed when I do modprobe -l ixgbe....
<NginUS> ...?
<NginUS> It's loaded, too...
<clayd> how important is dbus?  i found a site that says to install it for the vsftpd issue but no explanation why or if it works
<NginUS> clayd: you can always purge it after if it doesnt help
<clayd> ya it didnt help  :)
<twb> soren: ping.  I remember you saying that lucid as a Xen Dom0 was basically not an option.  Is that also the case for lucid as an OpenVZ HN?
<Patrickdk> HN?
<twb> "hardware node"
<twb> The openvz equivalent of dom0
<twb> random forum post suggests the official spiel is that LXC replaces OpenVZ.
<twb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContainersSpec
<zoopster> twb: I'm fairly certain that if you use openvz's kernel it could.  There is no supported Dom0 kernel in Ubuntu. LXC is the new container spec baked into the kernel. It's in Lucid as a "tech preview", but a lot of tools are missing. Several blueprints for UDS-N are proposed to address it
<twb> OK, so basically Ubuntu has dropped *its* support for OpenVZ, suggesting I move to LXC (even though it isn't ready yet).
<zoopster> the openvz kernel was dropped a while back due to lack of upstream support if I recall correctly
<twb> So my options are to either roll my own OpenVZ kernel, put up with missing features in LXC, move my jails to KVM and take the performance hit, or stick with hardy.
<twb> Hm, OK.
<zoopster> sounds right
<Patrickdk> or, move to esx like me
<twb> I don't really want to migrate to a proprietary solution.
 * Patrickdk wonders what solutions above isn't proprietary
<Patrickdk> maybe kvm
<twb> Uh, all of them?
<twb> Virtuozzo is proprietary; OpenVZ isn't.
<zoopster> esx has container technology?
<twb> zoopster: no, it's more like Xen.  AIUI esxi is a hypervisor and a linux-based dom0
<zoopster> didn't think so
<twb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESXi
<twb> Where's sysctl.conf loaded in lucid?
<twb> Ah, /etc/init/procps.conf
<uvirtbot> New bug: #660925 in samba (main) "package samba-common-bin 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660925
<_2F_> hi, i'm creating a raid1 on my server but the howto speak about grub legacy modification and i have grub2, can someone help me to make it please ? http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch-p2
<ader10> What packages are included in "Basic Ubuntu server"? (network install)
<twb> ader10: that probably refers to the ubuntu-standard metapackage
<twb> The UI prompting you is called "tasksel"; you could try grabbing it on an existing system and examining its data files to confirm
<ader10> Thanks
<ader10> I googled tasksel "basic ubuntu server" but nothing turned up
<dasunsrule32> just upgraded to 10.10, suspend no longer works on a dell latitude d620: PM: Device 00:0a failed to suspend: error -5
<dasunsrule32> Any ideas?
<twb> I said "grab it" not "google it"
<twb> dasunsrule32: ACPI suspend?  Are you running "pm-suspend"?  If not, what are you running?
<dasunsrule32> twb: not sure just upgraded
<dasunsrule32> twb: pm-suspend is installed
<twb> dasunsrule32: I mean, how are you initiating the suspend process?
<dasunsrule32> closing the lid
<twb> You're running Ubuntu Server on your laptop?
<dasunsrule32> no
<_2F_> hi, i'm creating a raid1 on my server but the howto speak about grub legacy modification and i have grub2, can someone help me to make it please ? http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch-p2
<twb> Then you should ask #ubuntu.
<dasunsrule32> twb: desktop, i have been trying to get help there for 25 minutes
<dasunsrule32> :(
<twb> dasunsrule32: it is not appropriate to ask here just because you can't get help there.  Sorry.
<dasunsrule32> ok, lata
<dasunsrule32> thx
<petabit>   come join us at #hackers or ##itt-tech . if you dare that is.....
<_2F_> ...
<soren> twb: Probably even more so.
<twb> soren: sorry, I lost my scrollback.  What are you replying to?
<soren> 00:21 < twb> soren: ping.  I remember you saying that lucid as a Xen Dom0 was basically not an option.  Is that also the case for lucid as an OpenVZ HN?
<soren> I'm assuming HN is the equivalent of a dom0.
<twb> soren: yep, and OK.
<twb> Further down you can see me working it out on my own
<soren> twb: Lucid does LXC just fine, though.
<soren> twb: Ah, I just looked at stuff that mentioned my name.
<soren> I rarely actually catch up on IRC in the morning (I've got 135 windows open right now... I woulnd't be done catching up until late in the afternoon), but I do read stuff that irssi has highlighted overnight.
<twb> No worries
<twb> I only pestered you specifically because I know you have a clue, and I know you were talking about Xen and UEC
<soren> Sure, np.
<twb> Basically my position is that out of KVM and LXC, it's safer for me to pick KVM because AFAICT nobody is really using LXC yet
<twb> At least as far as paying customers go -- my own scratch boxes I'm happy to try new things on
<twb> soren: are you gonna give me the LXC salespitch? :-)  AFAICT nobody is using it yet.
<soren> Sorry, remember those 135 windows, I mentioned? They basically mean that I don't notice stuff unless you mention my name :)
<soren> Hence my long response time :)
<soren> So, out of kvm and lxc, I'm also much more in the kvm camp.
<soren> They serve different purposes, though.
<soren> Just like KVM and OpenVZ serve different purposes.
<soren> ...and if you're looking to serve the purposes that OpenVZ does, and you can't use OpenVZ for whatever reason, LXC is what you want to look at.
<soren> twb: ^
<twb> soren: hence the "soren:" at the end :-)
<soren> twb: :)
<twb> soren: and yeah, eventually I'd like to use LXC for lts-in-lts, and kvm only for random stupid things like windows and sco VMs
<soren> But sure, if you have the hardware for KVM and your workload is suitable for KVM, *definitely* go with KVM.
<twb> soren: fortunately for this customer I'm in a position to dictate VT-x CPUs.
<soren> I deal with software that enables random people to run random OS's. A container is of very, very little use to me.
<soren> Both in terms of utility, but also in terms of security.
<twb> soren: for me, I want containers so that webdev idiots can each have their happy little world of specific versions of PHP or whatever inside their jail, and when their crappy PHP code gets compromised, it still doesn't affect me or the other idiot webdevs
<soren> If I'm just running my own stuff, it's probably fine, but I really don't feel comfortable having random people running stuff in my kernel.
<ttx> team: great job on triaging new/undecided server bugs: http://webnumbr.com/ubuntu-server-triage
<soren> ttx: neat!
<noaXess> hello folgs
<noaXess> folks ^:=
<RoyK> .... . .-.. .-.. ---
<reisi> do you guys run two instances of openssh on your servers (password auth for local network and key auth for public network)?
<reisi> or does the openssh-server support some kind of rules with authentication types (connections from gw/SNAT would require key, others key or passwd)?
<Brumle> reisi: I dont mix these zones on one server.
<Brumle> why not just disable password auth all togeather. Keys only :)
<reisi> well, the possibility of losing the keyfile :)
<Brumle> 1 day of security training, encrypted disk on workstations, and company security policy that forbids loosing key files ;)
<reisi> heh
<matt605> where can I find some documentation on setting up Ubuntu Server 10.04 on a NetApp FAS2040 possibly with vmware in between?
<Jeeves_> matt605: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Jeeves_> I guess you should be looking for vmware/netapp documentation
<matt605> I'm not sure.. should I connect the NAS directly, as iSCSI device to the Ubuntu boxes, should I use NFS, or what's the Best Practice?
<matt605> I haven't found any Ubuntu specific docs on netapp/vmware side unfortunately
<Jeeves_> matt605: That's not up to Ubuntu. You should look for bestpractises for Vmware ESX and Netapp
<Jeeves_> which will probably tell you to setup NFS between ESX and the Netapp
<matt605> ok that's what I read till now, thanks Jeeves
<matt605> I need to share some storage between the Ubuntu Servers and I think NFS will do it
<Jeeves_> Yes, nfs is about your only option
<Jeeves_> iscsi is point2point
<ttx> hallyn: commented on your BP proposals, ping me when around
<ttx> smoser: around ?
<matt605> Jeeves_: wouldn't it be somehow possible to mount a volume of an ubuntu server on another one?
<_ruben> sounds like what nfs would do
<matt605> ah yes;-)
<matt605> I was thinking about something like OCFS
<ttx> Daviey, zul: someone should be filing the 5 UEC blueprints. I can do it, if you prefer.
<ttx> sommer: around ?
<Thelz> Hi, when I boot Ubuntu Server, I get "/dev/mapper/servername-root: contains a file system with errors, check forced." which causes it to scan. At 70% I get "/dev/mapper/servername-root: Duplicate or bad block in use!" and then it just stops.
<Thelz> Is there any way to perform a scan before loading certain entries?
<Jeeves_> Thelz: It's probably asking a question, which you can't see, because some smartasses thought plymouth would be cool.
<Jeeves_> </ignore me>
<Thelz> ?
<Daviey> ttx: wilco
<SirMeaky> Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone would be able to help me get my webserver setup?
<zul> ttx: i can do it
<ttx> zul: talk to Daviey
<zul> ok
<sommer> ttx: yo
<ttx> sommer: do you plan to file a Server doc blueprint, so that we can schedule a session at UDS ?
<sommer> ttx: ya, I was going to work on that today
<ttx> something like ubuntutheproject-server-n-documentation ?
<ttx> sommer: cool
<zul> hey davi
<zul> grrr..Daviey
<zoopster> zul: fingers not cooperating this morning?
<zul> zoopster: no not until after a couple of cans of coke :)
<zoopster> zul: know what you mean!
<zul> zoopster: thank god there is a cvs down the road from the hotel
<Daviey> zul: o/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661197 in tomcat6 (main) "Sync tomcat6 6.0.28-7 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661197
<zul> zoopster: i will have to break my rule from shopping any store that has an outdated VCS as a name while there ;)
<zoopster> zul: there is not much around that resort...but there is a gas station across the street
<zoopster> zul: and I'll have my massive suv available for a taxi
<zul> zoopster: muhahaha
<ttx> Daviey: are you going to cry if I requestsync groovy from 1.7.0 to 1.7.4 ?
<hallyn> ttx: around, but haven't read all email yet
<Daviey> ttx: we are early enough in the cycle to be able to fix it :)
<ttx> hallyn: ping me when you have read it
<Daviey> so go for it
 * ttx needs to collect the syncs from all that push-patches-to-debian work he did
<ttx> Daviey: ok, I'll keep that log for reference, when you start cursing.
<Daviey> lol
 * ttx checks for potential new bd first
<ttx> ew
<sCOTTo> hey guys :D
 * zul remains blissfully ignorant about groovy
<sCOTTo> can anyone tell me if an image from VBox is compatible with FVM ??
<ttx> Daviey: so that groovy sync is blocked on two new source packages: jansi, jansi-native. That calls for three MIRs: jansi, jansi-native and hawtjni
<Daviey> ttx: What does .4 bring?
<Daviey> Do we need it, do we want it?
<zul> ewww
<ttx> Daviey: I'm pretty sure you and me don't need it. But groovy programmers, probably
 * ttx looks up changelog
<Daviey> ttx: ack
<Daviey> zul: paying attention? :)
<zul> Daviey: umm no :)
<ttx> Daviey: I'll file a placeholder bug, hoping it will prevent someone from just blindly asking for the sync
<Daviey> ttx: you think that will help?!
<ttx> At least it documents what it takes :)
<zul> couldnt you put it on the sync blacklist
 * ttx sobs, looking at changelogs not updated since 0.5
<ttx> Google please help me
<Daviey> :(
<ttx> they have "release notes for 1.7
<ttx> Daviey: http://jira.codehaus.org/secure/ConfigureReleaseNote.jspa?projectId=10242&version=16563
<ttx> I found the mysterious changelog generator ^
<ttx> all those minor versions include a mix of bugfixes, improvements and new features
<ttx> and in great Java tradition, probably API changes.
<Daviey> ttx: \o/
<Daviey> ttx: You weren't kidding... A changelog generator!  Damn, we need one of them.
<a_ok> I noticed a new kind of syslog deamon in 10.04. how can I best migrate my old configuration?
<ttx> Daviey: i'm dead serious when I do Java merge/syncs.
<Daviey> ttx: Lets hope it doesn't bring us fun.
<mathiaz> ttx: o/
<mathiaz> Daviey: hi!
<Daviey> hey mathiaz
<mathiaz> Daviey: could you attend the community call with jcastro and kim0 in 40 minutes?
<ttx> mathiaz: o/
<Daviey> mathiaz: Sounds good.
<mathiaz> ttx: I've registered a bunch of BP for UDS
<Daviey> mathiaz: Just looking through the specs.. it seems we have some overlap... you've raised some UEC specs?
<mathiaz> ttx: what do you think about the plan? have you noticed them?
<ttx> mathiaz: cool ! Did you mention them on the IdeaPool yet ? (remove the lines from the brainstorm area that is covered by an already-filed spec)
<mathiaz> Daviey: yes - most of my specs are actually related to deploying UEC on physical hardware
<mathiaz> ttx: I'll update the IdeaPool page
<ttx> the idea is to keep in the pool things that are not part of an existing blueprint, to see how much we could still file
<ttx> mathiaz: thanks !
<Daviey> mathiaz: I currently have a lock on the IdeasPool page
<mathiaz> ttx: I've set the BP approver to you
<ttx> mathiaz: rigth, approval is not very important for that step
<ttx> mathiaz: what's important is that theuy show up as proposed for uds-n
<mathiaz> ttx: ok - I'll double check that
<ttx> and getting accepted for discussion (which can be done by any member of the UDS organizer group)
<mathiaz> ttx: ok - all 5 BP are proposed for UDS-N
<mathiaz> Daviey: no longer editing NattyIdeaPool?
<Daviey> mathiaz: no
<Daviey> mathiaz: we need to have a call, after this one.
<hallyn> ttx: (replied to email)
<mathiaz> Daviey: sure
<mathiaz> Daviey: I think there is some overlap around the installation server
<mathiaz> Daviey: cloud-server-n-uec-deployment-installer
<mathiaz> Daviey: cloud-server-n-install-service
<ttx> Daviey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/groovy/+bug/661230
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661225 in openldap (main) "package libldap-2.4-2 2.4.21-0ubuntu5.2 failed to install/upgrade: cannot access archive: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661225
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 661230 in groovy "[BLOCKED] Sync groovy 1.7.4-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<Daviey> mathiaz: i said that earlier.. this is why i want to have the call
<Daviey> <Daviey> mathiaz: Just looking through the specs.. it seems we have some overlap... you've raised some UEC specs?
<mathiaz> Daviey: great - seems that we have the same ideas here
<mathiaz> Daviey: I've just registered 5 BP to cover all the topics you've mentioned in cloud-server-n-uec-deployment-installer BP
<mathiaz> Daviey: I'd rather have small *targeted* sessions to flush out the plan
<Daviey> mathiaz: slow down sailor!
<smoser> ttx, here now.
<Daviey> mathiaz: lets flesh it out in a call.
<ttx> smoser: mumble ?
<smoser> ttx, can we schedule something for 3 hours from now ?
<smoser> i'm off today (swap'd from monday)
<smoser> and am trying to leave
<Snadder> is it possible to get this bug fixed in 10.04?: https://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=48981
<uvirtbot> issues.apache.org bug 48981 in mod_fcgid "FcgidMaxProcesses is not honoured" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<zul> Snadder: is there a bug in launchpad for it?
<Snadder> zul, I have no idea, but the fcgid version in 10.04 is very old.
<zul> Snadder: please open up a bug in launchpad irc is not good for such requests
<patdk-wk> open a ppa for it? :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661230 in groovy (main) "[BLOCKED] Sync groovy 1.7.4-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661230
<ttx> smoser: i'll send an email, we can talk on Monday.
<mathiaz> jcastro: kim0: o/
<Daviey> mumble?
<kim0> mathiaz: o/
<kim0> hey
<mathiaz> Daviey: I guess so
<jcastro> hi
<jcastro> which channel?
<kim0> Daviey: mumble
<jcastro> Daviey: mathiaz come join our community channel
<Daviey> jcastro: Sure?
<hallyn> ttx: so you're saying call it hardware-server-n-unprivileged-mounts ?
<hallyn> ttx: or hardware-kernel-n-unprivileged-mounts?
<ttx> hallyn: would that end up being a kernel or a server team work ?
<ttx> hallyn: maybe ask jjohansen for advice
<hallyn> ttx: ok will do, thx
<pmatulis> seems i need to put LVM on top of my RAID1 (/boot) array in order for grub-install to work.  is that normal?
<_ruben> pmatulis: i tend to do the opposite: keep /boot *out* of lvm and on plain raid
<pmatulis> _ruben: yeah, i would like that but that's the only way it works over here (lucid)
<_ruben> pmatulis: are you trying to install grub on the md device or on the underlying disks?
<_ruben> you should do the latter
<mathiaz> ttx: hey
<mathiaz> ttx: wanna mumble about the BP?
<pmatulis> _ruben: and even when it does, grub will only install to the disks (/dev/sda /dev/sdb)
<_ruben> (for the bootloader stuff that is, the actual /boot contents should be on the md)
<ttx> I can do that, just a sec
<pmatulis> _ruben: but with just RAID, *nothing* works
<_ruben> pmatulis: odd, dont recall having done lucid installs on md raid (most my lucid boxes are upgrades)
<_ruben> could be a regression or grub2 issue
<pmatulis> _ruben: do you know how i can get the partman and syslog files off of the disks for analysis/bug_report?
<pmatulis> _ruben: i'm using KVM btw
<_ruben> pmatulis: i always do network (pxe+local mirror) installs, so my install env has sshd running in it
<_ruben> software raid in a vm? odd
<ttx> SpamapS: if you file a bash completion spec, maybe we should lump bug 508606 in it
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 508606 in command-not-found "Recommend tracepath for "traceroute" and "tracert"" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508606
<pmatulis> _ruben: it's for testing
<ttx> i.e. command-not-found improvements
<ttx> mathiaz: joining
<_ruben> pmatulis: never messed with kvm myself, so dunno if it'd interfere in any way, i did similar tests on esxi (for documentation purposes), which did work (then again, it was'nt on lucid)
<hallyn> kirkland: kees: one thing i might want to discuss at uds is the popups for passwords.  I seem to get quite a few of them these days (for network, for ubuntu-one, for ssh, etc) and the messages don't seem to always be helpful.  just got one now and had no idea for waht (so said no).  maybe we can introduce somethign more systematic to make sure user knows who's asking?
<hallyn> (i added kirkland to that ping bc i was thinking of ecryptfs, though i guess it doesn't even do that :)
<kirkland> hallyn: in a browser, or on your desktop, or what?
<hallyn> kirkland: desktop
<kirkland> hallyn: yeah, i don't like it when i'm prompted for a password and i'm not sure by what either
<kirkland> hallyn: truth be told, it's usually a debuild i have in the background, that just finished, and gpg is trying to sign the package
<kirkland> hallyn: but for a long build, it gets me every time
<hallyn> kirkland: worth a blueprint?  (though maybe kees has already discussed this at a past uds)
<kirkland> hallyn: touch base with kees first
<kirkland> hallyn: i'd defer to his lead on this
<kirkland> hallyn: inevitably, someone is going to troll that session for #194472
<kirkland> hallyn: go read that bug, when you have a spare 2 hours
<hallyn> kirkland: heh, ok
<hallyn> kirkland: put on my lazy-day-toread list
<SirMeaky> I was just wondering, how would I go about upgrading from Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 9.10, I can't go to any version higher than 9.10 though as Xen requires a very specific Kernal version.
<kirkland> hallyn: ;-)
<kirkland> hallyn: it's a classic
<ScottK> SirMeaky: sudo do-release-upgrade
<SirMeaky> Scottk: So that wont go any higher than 9.10?
<ScottK> SirMeaky: Not from 9.04.
<SirMeaky> Scotk: Awesome, thanks :)
<SirMeaky> Scottk: do-released-upgrade not found apparently
<SirMeaky> release* sorry
<ScottK> SirMeaky: IIRC you'll want sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<SirMeaky> Scottk:  Okay then :)
<SirMeaky> Scottk: That worked great, thanks :)
<ScottK> SirMeaky: You're welcome.
<brontoeee> i'd need to run rsync via cron, but i'am unable to setup password-less connection over ssh, what are the alternatives (for dummies)?
<brontoeee> cough
<nIMBVS> does anybody know what gzip-rsyncable program is?
<nIMBVS> I didn't find it anywhere in the repository
<ttx> JamesPage: sorry for the duplicate :) Caught it in my merges review
<nIMBVS> nevermind. I found gzip-rsyncable
<ScottK> brontoeee: Why are you unable to set up a passwordless ssh connection?
<ScottK> You'll need some way to authenticate the session.
<Aison> hello
<Aison> i'm using an ubuntu server to export the home directory to several other machines over NFS
<Aison> I also mount this nfs home directory on other ubuntu servers and there something sucks
<Aison> all files have got the same gid and uid
<Aison> -rwx------  1 4294967294 4294967294    7842 2010-09-17 20:52 OPf Zusammenfassung.odt
<SpamapS> ttx: yeah I think those two would be excellent together
<SpamapS> ttx: bash completion and enhancements to command-not-found
<ttx> SpamapS: great !
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis SpamapS ttx kirkland hggdh hallyn jiboumans http://www.roaksoax.com/2010/10/high-availability-uec-clc-howto
<SpamapS> ttx: is there already a blueprint for it, or should I make one?
<ttx> no there is no blueprint on it yet
<ttx> you can file one
<hggdh> RoAkSoAx, wow, this was faster than I expected :-)
<hggdh> RoAkSoAx, I will read it later, got to finish preparation for a class now. THANK YOU, BTW
<RoAkSoAx> hggdh: there's still testing to be done but overall should be working ;)
<SpamapS> ttx: this feels like one for other ..
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: nice
<TREllis> RoAkSoAx: did you test failover with active instances?
<kroimpa> hi all
<kroimpa> can somone helpout a newbie
<kroimpa> if they have time ofcourse
<kroimpa>  installed ubuntuserver with lamp and ssh, i always use root acount for everything i do here, installed phpmyadmin from terminal, created databses and created another root acount by duplicating with host % so i cna acces phpmyadmin from the outside,anged  created a user acount to check username and password for website and gave the database priv only. Next i edited my apache config to disable indexing of my www and changed php.ini m
<ttx> SpamapS: yes
<RoAkSoAx> TREllis: not yet... but i don't see why they should fail to run
<SpamapS> actually it could really be packageselection
<SpamapS> which is probably less full than other.. no?
<SpamapS> kroimpa: keep it to a couple of lines at one time
<SpamapS> kroimpa: you cut out at 'changed php.ini'
<kroimpa> ok
<kroimpa> installed ubuntuserver with lamp and ssh, i always use root acount for everything i do here, installed phpmyadmin from terminal, created databses and created another root acount by duplicating with host % so i cna acces phpmyadmin from the outside,anged  created a user acount to check username and password for website and gave the database priv only. Next i edited my apache config to disable indexing of my www and changed php.ini
<kroimpa> maxpostsize and max upload size to 6G to allow upload of movie files. i did exactly this nothing more nothing less, never touched anything else on the server. After a reboot i CANT: access phpmyadmin with any acount (it doesnt even give errors like username or password not correct), i cant login on my server. I CAN: acces mysql with root acount(same acount i use on phpmyadmin). tried allot of reinsstals but after a reboot it is alwa
<SpamapS> kroimpa: can't access means.. ???
<SpamapS> kroimpa: what did you try to do, what did you expect, what did you get?
<kroimpa> after the reboot
<kroimpa> i tried to login to phpmyadmin with root acount and it didnt work
<kroimpa> and i cant loggin to my website anymore
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: nice :-)
<kroimpa> but the tables are intact and pici said there were no errors in my mysql file
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i'm going to read it in detail after some meetings
<kroimpa> so the error log in mysql shows nothing, but the apache error log is 300+ mbs big
<kroimpa> XD
<SpamapS> kroimpa: So, what did you get, an error message? A dancing banana picture?
<SpamapS> kroimpa: please understand, its very hard to understand or help with a statement like "I can't" .. we need details.
<kroimpa> i know im sorry, my first week at linuxxing
<kroimpa> :)
<kroimpa> when i try to login with root on phpmyadmin it does nothing just return to the inog page, no error message nothing
<kroimpa> when i try to login on my site using usrname and passwd i just get redirected back to the inlog page
<kroimpa> but the mysql tables and user settings are still the same
<kroimpa> as before the reboot
<kroimpa> so somehow after the reboot, i just acces to phpmyadmin and access to my mysql tables while the user settings are the same as before the reboot
<kroimpa> *i cant get acces
<kroimpa> so the question is what couldv chaned after a reboot?
<kroimpa> before everything ws working fine
<kroimpa> i tied reinstalling like 5 times, but everytime after the first reboot i lose access to phpmyadmin with root acount and i cant login on my site
<kroimpa> should i write in detail how i installed and configured my server?
<consumerism> how can i see IP address of connected users (ssh)?
<qman__> consumerism, netstat -n | grep :22
<robbiew> ttx: are you "blessed" with the powers to approve blueprint nominations to UDS-N?
<consumerism> qman__: thanks, also found a different answer in another channel: 'who'
<qman__> ah, didn't realize who showed the connecting address
<JamesPage> all: have a good weekend!
<kroimpa> hi would anyone please take a look at my post :)?
<kroimpa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597577
<kroimpa> if they have time ofcourse :)
<jauntypaperclip> Hello hello. I have a question about group permissions. I wasn't able to find the right thing on the net (although I'm new so I might have missed it). Right now I set up 2 users and 1 group in my samba file server. I set up a sub-folder for one of the groups. Whenever user 1 creates or modifies a file, I get access denied eventhough we are part of the same group. How would I as user 2 see the file that user 1 saved in m
<jauntypaperclip> thanks btw
<jauntypaperclip> oh... wait... should create mask be 775 vs 770?
<kroimpa> 775 does allow other to write and change the data
<kroimpa> i think your 770 is correct
<jauntypaperclip> ohhh ok.. right that's what I thought because I don't want guests to see it....
<kroimpa> indeed :)
<kroimpa> im new to ubuntu to lol strugling with it
<kroimpa> :P
<jauntypaperclip> hmmm I am going wrong somewhere
<jauntypaperclip> kroimpa: tell me about it! so far I've been in here oer the past 3 days as i strugle through samba
<kroimpa> hahahaha
<kroimpa> same here man
<kroimpa> started ubuntu a week ago
<kroimpa> nothing but sweat and tears
<kroimpa> :P
<kroimpa> i always try to fint the logic behind problems
<jauntypaperclip> it gets better :)
<kroimpa> find out this week that som probs arent logic
<kroimpa> *found
<kroimpa> :P
<jauntypaperclip> yes the logic helps. I found some knowledge of programming helps pick it up fast. I made a lot of progress over 3 days
<kroimpa> :D
<kroimpa> made a nice php website
<kroimpa> but after i reboot my server
<kroimpa> no access :(
<kroimpa> rstinalled like 5 times
<kroimpa> and evertime after the first reboot i lose access
<kroimpa> reallyy anyoning:P
<kroimpa> so what u using your server for?
<jauntypaperclip> I'm making a samba file server for the company I'm in
<jauntypaperclip> our IT guy is mental
<Kyle__> Is anyone here using NFS4 for /home directories for clients?
<kroimpa> hahaha ok:D
<Kyle__> Was hoping someone who did may have tuning advice.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661350 in samba (main) "package smbclient 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661350
<jauntypaperclip> I knwo it's lunch time but is anyone around that might be able to help with my issue stated about about group and user permissions?
<jauntypaperclip> :)
<brontoeee> is there a command/utility to blank gnome, but still enable certain players to do their stuff, like mplayer
<Aison> -rwx------  1 4294967294 4294967294    7842 2010-09-17 20:52 OPf Zusammenfassung.odt
<Aison> that's what I get when I mount a NFS from my ubuntu server
<AdamDV> Anyone here?
<Aison> all files have got this uid gid
<AdamDV> I've got a question in regards to how the ubuntu official repositorys are setup. What software is in use for management of the repository?
<AdamDV> Just dpkg-dev, or reprepro, or some sort of home brew software?
<david506> v
<david506>  ssh says " WARNING: UNPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE!  ", but I can't change the permissions because of the fat file system. How do I tell ssh to ignore private key permissions ?
<kroimpa> anyone know how to upload files bigger than 5 GB, because when i change it to 6GB in my php.ini file, i get this error:
<kroimpa> [Fri Oct 15 19:09:40 2010] [error] [client 192.168.1.1] PHP Warning:  Unknown: POST Content-Length of 51 bytes exceeds the limit of -2147483648 bytes in Unknown
<qman__> looks like the limit setting overflowed
<qman__> it probably has a cap below that
<kroimpa> yeah the limit is 5g, cos when i change it 6g all the POST actions fail
<kroimpa> but i like to  know how to change the unlying limit
<kroimpa> *underlying
<kroimpa> kinda strange though
<kroimpa> owww
<kroimpa> srry
<kroimpa> didnt read ya second post
<kroimpa> il look in the php.ini file
<qman__> the flag is probably a 32-bit number
<qman__> and therefore can't go any higher than that
<kroimpa> aaah that must be it
<qman__> you'd have to modify the source
<kroimpa> so i have to edit the source code of ubuntu?
<kroimpa> i mean apache2
<kroimpa> or should i look in the php.ini
<kroimpa> if there might be another limit defined
<qman__> no, that limit cannot go higher without modifying the source code of PHP
<qman__> and compiling it
<kroimpa> damn:P
<kroimpa> im kinda new
<kroimpa> just using ubuntu for a week
<kroimpa> so ill pass :P
<kroimpa> but thanks allot for the answer:D
<qman__> that method really isn't designed to go larger
<qman__> if you need to upload larger files there is probably a better approach
<kroimpa> so in the php field there are no options for uploading large 1080p movies
<kroimpa> yeah im using just a standard POST form
<kroimpa> so i had to edit the max_post_size limit too
<kroimpa> is there another way to upload files using php that doesnt use the html POST form?
<kroimpa> cos the POST limit is the problem here i think
<qman__> not that I'm aware of
<patdk-wk> the only way to upload things over http, and pass it to php is using post
<kroimpa> aah damn
<qman__> what I meant was, you'll probably have to implement something in java or flash or python or some other approach to manage it
<kroimpa> ahh ok il look into that
<qman__> php was designed to render web pages, and though it extends quite nicely, 1080p video was never in the road map
<kroimpa> hahaha i figured:P
<patdk-wk> are you using x86 or x64?
<kroimpa> x86 on an old p3:P
<patdk-wk> that might be the issue
<patdk-wk> I wonder if it would *just work* on a x64 system
<kroimpa> mmm
<patdk-wk> I have only ever uploaded 300megs with php though
<qman__> yeah, 64-bit versions might have a higher limit
<kroimpa> il set up virtual machine on my laptop installing Ubnut server x64
<kroimpa> and ill try out
<kroimpa> but is its a 32bit limit like u say
<kroimpa> *if
<kroimpa> shouldnt the 5gb limit also not work
<kroimpa> cos 32bit is limited to 4 gigs right>
<patdk-wk> the question is if they typecasted it to 32bit, and it won't work on 64bit also, or will it? :)
<patdk-wk> well, the registers are
<kroimpa> ow damn ur right
<patdk-wk> nothing like uploading a dvd iso to my cellphone over ssh
<kroimpa> LOL
<patdk-wk> 20min till complete :(
<kroimpa> u can do that
<kroimpa> WOW
<patdk-wk> easily
<kroimpa> and u can mount it too?
<patdk-wk> I dunno
<kroimpa> what would be so awsome
<kroimpa> *that
<patdk-wk> I just want to take it with me to load it up at the server
<kroimpa> :D
<kroimpa> u have a movie sharing website too?
<kroimpa> im building one for me and my friends
<patdk-wk> nope
<patdk-wk> just new ubuntu dvd, just updating them while I have a chance
<kroimpa> owwww the new 10.10 version
<kroimpa> is it wise to autoupdate my server?>
<kroimpa> or just doing in manually
<patdk-wk> it really depends on you :)
<patdk-wk> in my case, I would never trust autoupdate
<patdk-wk> but I very rarely see an issue where update messes something up
<kroimpa> hahaha ok
<patdk-wk> my redhat systems are screwed after every update, I hate it :(
<kroimpa> :(
<kroimpa> that sux man
<kroimpa> things like that arent easy fixable
<pmatulis> patdk-wk: re redhat updates, are you serious or joking?
<patdk-wk> well, it's easy to fix, but it's just a pain
<patdk-wk> serious, rhel5
<kroimpa> hahahaha
<patdk-wk> I have grown to love ubuntu, cause the updates don't screw up the server :)
<patdk-wk> though, I'm still not trusting enough to go autoupdate :)
<kroimpa> i cant judge im just new to linux and ubuntu
<kroimpa> started a week ago
<kroimpa> but disabled auto upadtes
<patdk-wk> I started on slackware 2.x I think, using a 1.2 kernel
<kroimpa> windows update scared me to enable it
<patdk-wk> I rarely have an issue with windows updates
<patdk-wk> mainly only xp sp3 had issues
<kroimpa> 1 word, genuine
<kroimpa> ;) :P
<patdk-wk> well, that is your own fault
<kroimpa> it is
<kroimpa> i do blame myself
<kroimpa> i have 2 w7 home keys lying around
<kroimpa> but i just have to install an illegal w7 ultimate
<kroimpa> call it stupid
<kroimpa> cos that what it is
<kroimpa> but hey!
<kroimpa>  we all have things like that!
<EvilPhoenix> how can i see a list of modules that are currently loaded for iptables?
<kroimpa> is there an webplayer other than divxwebplayer that can play mkv in HD res?
<kroimpa> i guess most playters wont do
<pmatulis> EvilPhoenix: http://tinyurl.com/39fcndu
<kroimpa> lol pma
<kroimpa> so what u guys doing tonight?
<kroimpa> weekend started here in the ntherlands
<kroimpa> gonna grab som beers with my mates
<guntbert> kroimpa: please keep to the topic of this channel
<intel352> hey guys, anyone here familiar enough with BTRFS to field a question on it?
<patdk-wk> maybe
<intel352> ha
<kroimpa> ah ok guntbert
 * patdk-wk looks around for the topic, I think it ran away
<intel352> okay, would it be possible to use BTRFS as the storage solution for a MySQL database, duplicating all writes to EXT4 on another drive?
<intel352> since BTRFS doesn't have an fsck utility, it would be nice to keep a "safe" copy of data, but use BTRFS for it's snapshot support, backups, etc
<patdk-wk> heh?
 * patdk-wk wonders how you would duplicate it on write
<intel352> 1s, finding link
<patdk-wk> and why btrfs itself isn't safe enough
<patdk-wk> well, assuming it's stable
<intel352> The B-tree file system is a “copy-on-write (COW)” check-summed file system with multi-device support and writable snapshots.
<patdk-wk> you don't understand what that means :)
<patdk-wk> that means, when you write to the drive
<patdk-wk> if you write to the same file, in the same place
<patdk-wk> ext2/3/4 writes to the same place on the drive
<patdk-wk> btrfs doesn't
<patdk-wk> it doesn't, so that it can do versioning(snapshotting)
<intel352> k, nice
<intel352> well, the only issue i'm seeing with BTRFS, is that it doesn't have fsck
<patdk-wk> so once you write data to btrfs, it's never overritten (unless it runs out of empty space)
<intel352> which means you can have your fs corrupt and not be recoverable
<patdk-wk> If I remember correctly
<patdk-wk> fsck isn't needed, cause of the snapshots
<patdk-wk> in ext, if the metadata is out of sync with the file data, your screwed
<patdk-wk> in btrfs, it doesn't really happen
<intel352> Btrfs does not yet have a fsck tool that can fix errors. While Btrfs is stable, it is currently possible to corrupt a filesystem irrecoverably if your machine crashes or loses power. http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-btrfs@vger.kernel.org/msg05749.html
<patdk-wk> cause you write the data to a new location, then update the metadata for that
<patdk-wk> so if it's corrupted, you will just see an older version, but not a corrupted version
<patdk-wk> ya, I haven't payed too much attention
<patdk-wk> it works for me, and haven't had an issue :)
<patdk-wk> and done some reading up on it
<intel352> heh, check this out
<intel352> Q: Is btrfs with 2.6.36 really rockstable and ready to use in productive environments?
<intel352> A: No, certainly not until there's a working fsck tool -- at the moment it's rather easy to kill a btrfs by just losing power.
<intel352> which, that is a concern. sure, have a backup power supply, but still
<intel352> Q: I was under the impression that with atomic writes it's impossible to mess up a file system?
<intel352> A: Yes, we're not seeing data corruption, we're correctly reporting that the transid of the data block doesn't match the transid in the parent node's pointer, which means that some writes went missing. Then we're hitting a BUG() as a result, which hangs.
<patdk-wk> my machines can't loose power :)
<intel352> ha, but worst case, if power does get lost, don't want unrecoverable data corruption
<patdk-wk> ya, would be annoying
<ttx> robbiew: yes
<patdk-wk> good thing I have a 8hour ups + autoshutdown
<robbiew> ttx: ok..I can certainly approve BPs as well
<robbiew> just didn't know if you were expecting me to
<hallyn> kirkland: hm, guess with natty being open we should be pushing new versions of kvm and libvirt
<kirkland> hallyn: yup
<kirkland> hallyn: i usually upload one early one (around UDS)
<kirkland> hallyn: and then check the qemu-kvm and libvirt schedules
<kirkland> hallyn: and start thinking about the one we'll want to target to have in by FF/Beta
<hallyn> well it ain't gonna be today :(
<Hobart> Is there an official AMI for running Maverick on an EC2 t1.micro instance?  (couldn't find one from the main pages, and some of the ones listed in public ec2 image searches look sketchy [1 week old accounts claiming to be "canonical"])
<hallyn> kirkland: can you check out the current n-kvm-hypervisor blueprint and tell me whether you still think lxc+uec should still be merged with that?
<kirkland> hallyn: can you paste the direct url?
<hallyn> kirkland: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloud-server-n-kvm-and-hypervisor
<zoopster> Hobart: the official 32 bit ami's will run as a micro instance afaik
<qkumbers> no matter what i try, i can't get vmbuilder to add the virtual machine i'm creating to my virtualization environment via the --libvirt option
<qkumbers> I tried "--libvirt=qemu:///system" and "--libvirt qemu:///system"
<Hobart> zoopster -> I'm trying to, but even though I'm using an elastic storage backed AMI, it doesn't have the 'micro' option in the dropdown :(
<Kyle__> Is there a channel for general linux-sysadmin issues?
<zoopster> Hobart:  ami id?
<qkumbers> nevermind, i wasn't seeing it because it was inactive
<zoopster> Hobart: I only looked at two of them but they both had a micro option
<Hobart> zoopster -> I clicked the
<Hobart> ami-508c7839 ... it took me to a page that didn't have those on it, trying again
<zoopster> that's the one I'm running right now as a micro
<Hobart> AH! If I paste that in it works
<_Techie_> i have 2 problems with my server setup, problem one is dhcp3-server drops every now and again
<_Techie_> and the other problem, is that it fails to come out of sleep mode if i leave it too long
<Hobart> zoopster -> Many thanks! :)
<zoopster> Hobart: sure thing
<Hobart> zoopster -> Do you know if there's a Maverick JeOS build that would work on AWS?
<zoopster> Hobart: you are pretty much running it...the only other option is the minimal install option with the cd afaik
<Hobart> I noticed 'screen' and some other stuff was in there, was wondering if there were any smaller bases to start from :)
<zoopster> you can always roll your own using the minimal option, but those are the only images that canonical provides...removing screen/byobu saves very little
<Hobart> yep
<jauntypaperclip> hey folks quick question (I hope) is there any reason why someone would create a user as root? and then remove all other users from the machine from the sudoers file? someone set up a machine here and doing a sudo -i gives me a weird error but I suspect it's because something got messed up when a root user was formed. it's for a samba fileshare
<jauntypaperclip> like as a result sudo anything from another user other than the user named root gives a sodoer error and I can't find documentation on why someone would do this
<Hobart> zoopster -> as far as you're aware, is the kernel in the Canonical provided AMIs already tweaked to be a light Xen client? Or is it the full stock Maverick kernel?
<zoopster> afaik it's the virtual kernel with the support needed for ec2 including pv-ops support
<Madwill> hi anybody around know a good place to learn the philosophy behind edge/origin concept, i'm looking for the actual changes i should think of in my code, the data flow, best practices, etc
<Madwill> i need to get a big application clustered by december and i'm a programmer more then a server admin so i better start reading
<Madwill> repost from tomcat sry i'm eager for information
<diabolical_> why does ubuntu keep every single kernel installed when it upgrades
<diabolical_> i have about 10 of them left over what is the deal
<Kyle__> diabolical_: you can apt-get remove them if you dont' want them.
<Kyle__> diabolical_: It's a sensible tradeoff, since the newest is the default (with their grub setup), and it makes it easy to switch to an older one if there seems to be an issue.
<diabolical_> well what are the pluses and minuses beside when you reboot it goes into the grub option to boot from which kernel
<diabolical_> but every single kernel back to the first kernel with 10.04
<diabolical_> http://pastebin.com/3WgQqbAf   have a look
<Kyle__> diabolical_: Even if you remove all but the current one, it still goes into grub and gives yo ua few seconds before booting.
 * Kyle__ nods
<Kyle__> I know.  The only reson I remove the old ones is because the ssd on my laptop is small.  Other than that I usually leave them around.
<diabolical_> yeah i mean it is a headless unit but i have a spare monitor next to it to see if there is any boot issues
 * Kyle__ nods
<diabolical_> kyle on my linux laptop it has a small hd  also it is a laptop i saved from the trash but it works for simple stuff
<Kyle__> Eh, I got a good, but smallish ssd for mine.  Which made the upgrade to 10.10 all the sweeter.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661452 in tomcat6 (main) "tomcat6-instance-create provides incomplete setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661452
<diabolical_> Ok another issue. this was so long ago that i dont remember i set my server to drop all inbound packets besides local. But I can not connect to my mysql server Via anymeans with the exception of phpmyadmin, for instance heidisql, netbeans etc... tried every method I did create a user and assigned it to the local network think iptables is blocking it
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661453 in dovecot (main) "dovecot.conf always shows as having been locally modified on update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661453
<diabolical_> meh, i am getting a netbook soon and upgrading it and putting osx on it :)
<SpamapS> haha
<Kyle__> humm.
<SpamapS> diabolical_: thats a good one. ;)
<diabolical_> why you say that ?
<SpamapS> netbook with os x. Awesome.
<diabolical_> Well i have enough Windows, Linux machines here and there are 2 Macs just not mine
<SpamapS> About your inbound packet dropping.. it sounds to me like what you really want to do is allow ESTABLISHED state packets to come in, but not NEW or INVALID
<diabolical_> SpamapS: so check the firewall logs to see exactly what it says on dropped packets ? and then open accordling ?
<SpamapS> diabolical_: or just iptables -L -n -v
<SpamapS> diabolical_: that will give you counts of matched rules
<diabolical_> I mean I try ssh tunneling, socket etc. whatever the 5 options Every mysql gui frontend has for remote connection without luck
<diabolical_> Ok i will look into it more.... There is so much in the rules that it over runs the screen buffer and cant even see all the rules
<SpamapS> diabolical_: do you have something automatically adding rules?
<diabolical_> no
<SpamapS> diabolical_: then that doesn't make much sense.
<SpamapS> unless you made hundreds of rules yourself. ;)
<diabolical_> I will check but I don't think anything is auto added I got rid of CSF long ago
<Aison> crap, somehow I can't start idmapd
<Aison> service idmapd start
<Aison> idmapd stop/pre-start, process 1574
<Aison> but then it's not running
<EvilPhoenix> is there a way to see what iptables modules are loaded by the system?
<EvilPhoenix> if so, how
<adamdv> What the hell happened to the sieve package?
<Aison> I start hateing NFS
<Aison> allways problems...
<pimpytux> hi there
<pimpytux> hope someone can help me, i have 4 harddisk on my linux machine which i want to be shared and managed from my windows computer, don't know if this is the accurate channel, thanks
<Aison> what do you mean with "managed"
<Aison> of course you can create a fileserver with your linux machine and then let the windows client connect
<Black_Prince> Easiest way to share With Windows is by using Samba
<pimpytux> Aison i meant, sorry for my english, i am swiss, i want to access datas from windows machine via the network and shortcuts to the disks physically on linux machine
<pimpytux> yes i have samba and smb.conf edited but this is not working
<coxn> hey there. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubumirror/+bug/628340
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 628340 in ubumirror "documentation improvements such as manpages for ubumirror and/or ubumirror.conf" [Undecided,New]
<pimpytux> i paste some stuff here :http://paste.ubuntu.com/514156/
<coxn> anybody know how I might go about excluding old distros if I'm using ubumirror?
<pimpytux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/514156/
<Black_Prince> pimpytux you can use this, just skip first section about installing vmware server
<Black_Prince> http://2tap.com/2007/04/22/sharing-files-between-a-windows-guest-and-ubuntu-host-using-vmware-and-samba/
<Black_Prince> vmware-player*
<pimpytux> Black_Prince i will check your link thanks
<Aison> pimpytux, did you already add users to samba?
<pimpytux> Aison no guest only i suppose
<pimpytux> i am in local don't need users
<pimpytux> just access to my files
<Aison> well, to access your files, you have to create a username and password. then you can connect with your windows machine
<pimpytux> ok this was working good yesterday, and that's why i am lost
<pimpytux> without any user account created
<Aison> it's easy to create a useraccount
<Aison> simply take your existing one you already use
<Aison> then do
<Aison> smbpasswd -a yourllinuxusername
<Aison> then enter the password
<Aison> then you can connect with your linux username and password
<pimpytux> ok will try this one second
<Black_Prince> Easiest way to share all hard drives is to add seperate user and mount all four in /home/user/hd1 /home/user/hd2 etc
<Aison> it's better to disable guest stuff
<pimpytux> so i type on a terminal : smbpasswd -a pimpy
<pimpytux> or sudo ?
<Aison> use sudo
<pimpytux> ok
<pimpytux> so i type on a terminal : sudo smbpasswd -a pimpy
<Aison> yes, then enter your password for sudo
<Aison> and then enter your password again
<pimpytux> Aison it says this is the same pwd
<pimpytux> as i user the same as for ubuntu login
<Aison> then your user already exists in samba
<pimpytux> pwd not changed
<pimpytux> ok good but samba is having issues
<Aison> here it's working very good ;)
<pimpytux> :(
<pimpytux> i can't see on the network the drives from linux, i only see my pc on the network
<Aison> disable the guest stuff on samba, restart
<Aison> and on windows, connect directly
<pimpytux> ok editing the file and restarting smbd
<pimpytux> i remove the lines guest on right ?
<Aison> eg. you can create a new link on your desktop with  \\server\MP3  and then open the link
<Aison> yes, or set  it to = no
<pimpytux> ok thanks 1 sec
<Aison> on my machine, NFS Server SUCKS
<Aison> :(
<pimpytux> smbd restart says rejected send message
<Aison> ?
<pimpytux> when i try to restart samba
<pimpytux> service smbd restart
<pimpytux> sudo is better
<pimpytux> ok done
<pimpytux> can't add a shortcut, under network i don't see the pimpytux machine
<Aison> ;)
<pimpytux> do i reboot ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661505 in munin (main) "Please merge munin 1.4.5-3 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661505
<Aison> no
<pimpytux> ok lol
<Aison> anybody an idea, why NFSv3 is working, but not NFSv4?
<Aison> failing means, I can connect with NFSv4, but the gid/uid are completly crap because idmapd is not able to start
<pimpytux> i am lost
<pimpytux> thanks for your help Aison i have posted on ubuntu.com
<Aison> ;-)
<pimpytux> will go to sleep see you another, time 00.30 here
<Aison> normally it's really simple to setup samba ;)
<pimpytux> Aison yes i had this working fine on 10.04
<Aison> here i've got a quite big setup, with over 10TB of memory and around 100 users ,)
<pimpytux> but not on 10.10
<Aison> yes, on 10.10 a lot of things suxxx
<Aison> had several problems also, but now almost everything is working again
<pimpytux> lol
<Aison> n8
<pimpytux> i could install 10.10 i had to put 10.04 and upgrade
<pimpytux> as i hade grub rescue message after install 10.10
<pimpytux> never mind
<pimpytux> *couldn't install
<Skaag> I just connected a drive someone gave me, it has a Linux Raid Autodetect partition, how do I mount that?
<pimpytux> good night
<SpamapS> Skaag: just one?
<SpamapS> Skaag: you'll need to assemble it into a raid volume using mdadm
<SpamapS> Skaag: you can maybe try mdadm --examine /dev/sdX# or whatever the path to the partition is
<Skaag> I managed to do this!! indeed with assemble
<Skaag> I ran mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdc3
<Skaag> then I insisted to run it with --run
<Skaag> now it's accessible, excellent :)
<Skaag> thanks
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-16
<electrofreak> Has anyone tried hibernation with an adaptec RAID card installed?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661547 in openldap (main) "Existing patch gssapi.diff makes guess_service_principal produce garbage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661547
<Repto> Hi Can anyone suggest for me, I have a HP dc7100 box which seems to be fine hardware wise, e.g. mem tests pass and ubuntu desktop runs without apparent error.  I want to run Ubuntu Server on a 2 TB disk.   The basic problem is that the SSH sessions intermittently disconnect while the sever itself does not have any difficulty downloading its updates.  Same problem noted with 10.04 and 10.10.
<electrofreak> Repto, what do you mean by intermittently?
<Repto> I mean it connects and you can do stuff for a bit, then it just freezes
<Repto> Then for some reason the freeze is released and it continues again....
<Repto> Its unuseable as it is though.
<Repto> I setup a mail server on it and sending stuff to it also suspends / disconnects
<Repto> Odd that I can still download mega direct from the machine for updates without the problem being apparent.
<electrofreak> does 'dmesg' say anything about the network status?
<Repto> ok will fire up again
<pmatulis> Repto: these symptoms sound like you may have an IP address conflict on your network
<electrofreak> if the NIC is having intermitten issues, they might get mentioned in dmesg... other than that... are you sure the physical network connection is good?
<Repto> OK running again.  [   10.516229] tg3: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex.  [   10.516233] tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.   [   10.516387] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link   becomes ready  [   20.536007] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<electrofreak> that's fine then...
<electrofreak> I was just looking for messages about the NIC experiencing errors of some sort.
<Repto> Ping works from the box itself fine, not aware of any IP conflicts but will check some more
<Repto> Can ping from the router without conflict, DHCP leases and ARP tables on the router appear good.
<Repto> (router is pfsense.)
<Repto> Currently running top in PuTTy to see if I can catch it again...
<electrofreak> is the cat5 cable fine?
<Repto> Have already swapped different cables.
<Repto> Also the updates would likely fail if a cable problem.
<electrofreak> wonder if it's just killing idle connections?
<Repto> K its just done it again now.
<electrofreak> check dmesg? how long does it drop out for?
<Repto> It might have been triggered by a faulty command " man toptop -d0.5"
<Repto> dmesg on the box is same
<electrofreak> I don't see how a faulty command would cause a problem with the network connection
<Repto> At a guess 10 seconds this time, I just logged back in again
<Repto> Well me neither....
<Repto> maybe it had gone down before it
<Repto> Odd as the box is not doing anything, CPU sitting <2% typ
<Repto> Running "top -d0.5" to get see when it next goes down
<Adman65> Hello, I have an Atheros wifi card that was not detected in the setup. How can I install this?
<Repto> Actually pings prob better, running ping from puTTy and the main terminal
<Repto> K its done it again pinging.
<Repto> 180 seconds
<Repto> And can login again!
<electrofreak> Repto, what if you ping it from another system?
<electrofreak> I wonder if it's just ssh?
<Repto> Terminal still pinging router fine
<Repto> The disconnect seems to affect SSH and IMAP
<Adman65> hmm I have a fresh install of ubuntu server with no wifi sofware for my card. I configured apt to use CD as a source as well. What is my best option for getting madwifi?
<Repto> Weird  OK pinging has stopped from ssh and terminal this time, pings from outside on the LAN in still fine!!!!
<electrofreak> why is a server running on wifi?
<electrofreak> Repto, that's interesting.
<Repto> Odd Why pings in but not out?
<Repto> Hmmm terminal pings stopped on icmp_seq=15 and resumed on =64 = 59 sec break - or maybe a min?
<Repto> Again terminal and putty stopped pinging out, pings in continue.
<Repto> As Ubuntu desktop ran fro awhile without issue I tend to think the hardware is ok
<Adman65> its a local fileserver
<Repto> icmp_seq stopped after 85 and resumed on 131
<Repto> = ~ 56 sec break
<Repto> 206 stopped and resumed at 252
<Repto> ~ 48 sec break.
<Repto> Damn it seems I do have an Ip conflict.
<electrofreak> clear it up and see if the problems go away
<Repto> LOL no encouragement needed!
<electrofreak> haha
<Repto> Yeh please be gentle!
<electrofreak> Adman65, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<electrofreak> but I would suggest a wired connection.
<Repto> yeh me too.
<Repto> Wifi <> reliable connection!
<Repto> pmatulis:  Well diagnosed.  Can you explain to me why it goes down and then comes up again?  The conflicting device was a HDHomerun, both getting router assigned IP's to MAC addresses.
<electrofreak> the dhcp server assigned them the same IP?
<Repto> pfSense is usually pretty good, and rejects mistakes, seems the logic does not catch that error though
<Repto> = yes
<electrofreak> that's odd... it shouldn't do that...
<Repto> snap
<electrofreak> the only reason IP conflicts happen is usually because someone assigns a static IP within the dhcp range
<electrofreak> ... I should say the usual reason, rather
<Repto> agreed.
<electrofreak> do you have a shortage of IPs?
<Repto> I'll notify the pfSense guys, they'll prob want to check the checks
<electrofreak> sounds like you're on a home network?
<electrofreak> I run pfsense and have never had that happen
<Repto> Yeah its  a full "home" LAN
<Repto> approx 70 devices on it though.
<Repto> Do you serve up IPs also?
<electrofreak> if IPs were short.... it's possible something weird happened where the DHCP gave it an IP from a system that was off at the time, then when it came back on it requested that IP again and somehow got it.
<electrofreak> yea...
<electrofreak> I run a dhcp server on it
<Repto> Which version are you running?
<electrofreak> 1.2.3
<electrofreak> are you running 2.0?
<Repto> 1.2.3-RELEASE  				
<electrofreak> hmmm
<Repto> OK here's my guess what happens.  The HDHomerun sends somthing for a DHCP update, grabs IP X, then a little later the server does same and gets it back again
<Repto> electorfreak: I was going to ask if you wanted to try assigning same IP to a 2nd device and see if you get an error also?  Can understand if you don't want to....
<Repto> Actually one can change the IP using edit and there is no error reported.
<Adman65> hmmm, have an realtek 8111 card. What could prevent it from coming up in ifconfig
<electrofreak> Repto, I've seen IP conflicts in the past...
<electrofreak> oh wait, are you saying that you assign IPs on your router? Why not use a dhcp server to do it for you?
<Repto> I'm using the DHCP server on the router.
<Repto> Actually I split the range, some are served using DHCP and others are just assigned from the rest of the range. (where their MAC is not pre-assigned)
<Repto> Its pinging away for 24 mins now with no apparent break now, so that seems to have been the problem alright.  It would reliably happen within 10 mins before.
<Repto> Thanks electorfreak and  pmatulis  I am much obliged.
<chrislabeard> What do I need to set up so my server can send mail?
<ideopathic> anybody using pure-ftpd?  I'm trying to figure out why pure-uploadscript is initiated by inetd
<adamdv> Who manages the repos? Minor problem with dovecot-common
<adamdv> Minor as in its completely and totally un installable.
<Repto>  electrofreak:  There still?
<Repto> http://blog.pfsense.org/?author=2&paged=3 says "Relax the ip address check and allow duplicate ip address entries which  allows fr example a wireless card and a ethernet card on a laptop to  share the same ip address"
<electrofreak> Repto, oh... hmmm
<electrofreak> that is actually kinda cool..... I've always wanted my laptop's wireless and wired to have the same IP....
<electrofreak> where is that option?
<Repto> I guess its done by assigning the same IP to the differing MAC's
<adamdv> *facepalm* nevermind.
<Repto> Like I effectively did
<electrofreak> ah
<Repto> I suppose its OK to have them both assigned to the same IP.....in that case....
<magedragon25> I need some help here with some vmware server installation issues
 * Datz is curious
<magedragon25> is that a curious as to what the problem is?
<Datz> I don't know if you have already mentioned it, as I have cleared the scrollback text
<magedragon25> I am running 10.10 server kernel with proper headers, I get an error about headers don't match running kernel, which they do, and it won't install....tried generic kernel initially, then installed server kernel.....had same error with both
<Datz> humm, this is a fresh install?
<magedragon25> yeah
<Datz> well, wipe the drive, and try again I guess.
<Datz> I'm on 10.04 myself
<magedragon25> don't wanna do that...spent hours getting my extra stuff installed
<Datz> ah
<Datz> humm
<Datz> can you try installing an older kernel?
<magedragon25> I can...didn't think to try an older kernel
<Datz> I guess I'd try that myself, unless a newer one was availiable.
<magedragon25> no...have the latest stable kernel
<Datz> which version?
<magedragon25> 35-22 server
<Datz> ah
<Datz> I guess you could always try the -virtual kernel too
<magedragon25> this is the error I get    the directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<magedragon25> your running kernel (version 2.6.35-22-server).  Even if the module were to
<magedragon25> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<magedragon25> I have tried every directory with header info I could find....
<Datz> that is a strange error
<Datz> although I'm not a seasoned ubuntu-server user
<magedragon25> it's actually just a generic desktop with the server kernel added
<Datz> ah
<Adman65> hey guys, how can I enable my network card? When I do lshw -C network i see it's disabled
<Datz> Adman65: you're sure it's not something that's enabled in bios?
<Adman65> as far as I know, you can't disable the networking card from bios
<Adman65> (on my motherboard)
<Datz> ok
<Adman65> is that what that usually means?
<Datz> I don't know :p
<Adman65> maybe I have to install a package with a kernel module?
<Datz> doubtful
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661591 in ntp "checkbox threw an error during a network test" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661591
<i2v8an> hey, does anyone else here have multiple vps
<i2v8an> -'s that are offline?
<LowValueTarget> Can someone help with this?
<LowValueTarget> http://cl.ly/abc4cfbf499e7cd45198
<amarcolino> Morning currently implementing an Ubuntu cluster install based on information found on this link http://goo.gl/WzA. Just wished to know if their is any actual advantage of spliting CLC/Walrus and CC/SC components into two machines instead of leaving them in one machine.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661666 in php5 (main) "Add --with-curlwrappers to php5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661666
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661700 in bacula (main) "package bacula-director-common (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: パッケージ `bacula-director-common' はインストールされていないので、設定できません" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661700
<_DGM_> i how can i change the motd in ubuntu server 10.10. Writing to /etc/motd has no effect since something just overwrites it again
<_DGM_> i found something about /etc/motd.tail but i dont even have that file so its not that
<_DGM_> bleh i did it the forced way by just removing the link to /var/run/motd.. that does it for me :P
<amarcolino> Hi just setting up ubuntu cloud, doing the node install, however, I don't get how to partition it, do I make a /home, /root, /swap, /boot etc or its different?
<amarcolino> I thought the node acted as a storage area so would most of th
<amarcolino> I thought the node acted as a storage area so would most of my hd space go to home?
<qman__> _DGM_, see /etc/update-motd.d/
<aliverius> is ubuntu server ready to work inside a kvm with virtio and everything?
<Nafallo> yes
<aliverius> ty
<cordoval_> I am getting a 403 error
<cordoval_> my folder is outside var/www
<cordoval_> and it is owned all by cordoval cordoval
<cordoval_> am I doing something wrong?
<Nafallo> cordoval_: make it readable by all.
<afok9> should I chroot apache and php for added security?
<cordoval_> I can't make it readable by all chmod 777 ??
<cordoval_> also the files are synced to another folder in another live server, so I can't mess up with the permissions
<cordoval_> this should work as it works on hostings with suphp
<cordoval_> I even have suphp installed here
<cordoval_> but it seems I am doing something wrong
<cordoval_> the same code running in a hosting server is reading the same files just different database
<cordoval_> and it is working like a charm
<cordoval_> the same files read by my apache are giving this 403 problem
 * Nafallo shrugs
<cordoval_> I am reading here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327157   perhaps I need to change the Document Root?
<cordoval_> but I think this should work right?
<Nafallo> just for the logs... I never said to make it writeable by all...
<cordoval_> oh
<cordoval_> (13)Permission denied: /home/cordoval/sites/wp3/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<cordoval_> wonder why it can't have access to the htaccess file?
<cordoval_> that file is the same file that is on the live server
<cordoval_> I mean the folder is being shared by both servers at the same time
<cordoval_> reading now on here http://www.techiecorner.com/172/how-to-solve-htaccess-pcfg_openfile-unable-to-check-htaccess-file-ensure-it-is-readable/
<cordoval_> do I have to have a .htaccess set to 777?
<cordoval_> now here http://gallery.menalto.com/node/27986
<cordoval_> quote
<cordoval_> Is the file & directory readable by the web daemon? .htaccess should be chmod'ed to 777, and the directory it's in will need to be readable by the user the httpd runs as.
<cordoval_> are the permissions unique to each machine?
<cordoval_> do they get transferred ?
<franksterville> looking for some suphp help for a nob (me)
<cordoval_> me too
<cordoval_> need suphp
<franksterville> lol well i know this.  it uses php_cgi instead of mod_php
<ne7work> Hello all, please someone tell me how to copy/paste folder?
<ne7work> Hello all, please someone tell me how to copy/paste folder with terminal?
<AstralStorm> ne7work: ... #ubuntu, but other than that, wth is "copy/paste"
<franksterville> cp /1st location /2nd location
<AstralStorm> you can copy a folder with cp -a
<AstralStorm> franksterville: no, that won't work. :)
<franksterville> oh yeah need -a
<franksterville> folder duh
<AstralStorm> or -R
<franksterville> or -Rv if u want to watch
<ruben23> hi guys any help this ethernet card is not detected on ubuntu-server ------> Intel® PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter
<AstralStorm> -a copies more than just files, also owner, group, device nodes...
<ne7work> AstralStorm, for what is cp -a?
<ne7work> AstralStorm, for what is cp -r
<ne7work> AstralStorm, how more than just files?
<franksterville> -r is recursive
<AstralStorm> cp -a is archive mode. read what that means
<AstralStorm> cp -r is like you've called cp for everything inside and created directories
<ne7work> well I need cp -r
<AstralStorm> no, cp -a also copies directories and more
<ne7work> to copy folder from where to anywhere
<ne7work> with all folders in this folder and all files
<franksterville> AstralStorm:  any experience with suphp and phpmyadmin?
<AstralStorm> franksterville: almost none with suphp, some with phpmyadmin.
<AstralStorm> ne7work: again, run: man cp and read that
<AstralStorm> franksterville: see, I prefer wsgi nowadays
<X-Sleepy-X> Perhaps not the right channel for this, but what server OS would you use if you were unable to use Ubuntu Server?
<franksterville> AstralStorm:  not familiar at all.  does it play nice with standard LAMP
<X-Sleepy-X> Due to hardware specs...
<AstralStorm> franksterville: ... it's not yet a standard setup
<AstralStorm> X-Sleepy-X: I'd prefer 1) Gentoo 2) you can always replace whatever is there with what you want
<franksterville> AstralStorm:  trying not to compile to much so I can update without having to recompile
<AstralStorm> franksterville: take a look at mod_wsgi and similar
<AstralStorm> see what it does. it's like php CGI, but better
<franksterville> AstralStorm:  rgr i will
<X-Sleepy-X> AstralStorm: I'm not sure if I would have the patience with Gentoo on the old hardware I have in mind...
<ne7work> AstralStorm, how to left from man cp
<X-Sleepy-X> q
<AstralStorm> X-Sleepy-X: of course. now then, you can drop in your own Ubuntu Server on a partition
<AstralStorm> or in a chroot if you can't touch partitions
<ne7work> X-Sleepy-X, thanks ;p
<X-Sleepy-X> AstralStorm: How do you mean?
<AstralStorm> X-Sleepy-X: see, you can just unpack your ubuntu of choice, mount --bind /dev, /proc, /sys and most everything else
<AstralStorm> the only thing you won't be able to try out that way is the init system
<X-Sleepy-X> Oh, and that would install everything just as if I tried to run a normal installation?
<X-Sleepy-X> Except for some settings I guess.
<franksterville> AstralStorm:  can wsgi run php on a per user basis,  i use suphp to keep sites on the same server as their own user
<AstralStorm> franksterville: it's the other way around
<AstralStorm> with wsgi, the php runs in its own server
<AstralStorm> which can obviously run as any user you want
<AstralStorm> s/the php/the php app/
<franksterville> AstralStorm:   soz you are running an instance per site?
<AstralStorm> hmm, more like per application, not site
<AstralStorm> user sites have their own instance
<AstralStorm> for each user
<franksterville> AstralStorm:  ye thats the impass,  I want php from site a not to be able to talk to site b
<AstralStorm> obviously, separate servers work for that
<AstralStorm> mod_php is a hack anyway
<franksterville> AstralStorm:  each site is under a diff user
<AstralStorm> speedup hack, but still a hack
<franksterville> AstralStorm:  ye totally
<AstralStorm> see, suphp is the other way around, apache starts php
<AstralStorm> wsgi is like, you start that wsgi server then apache only forwards request to it and possibly caches
<franksterville> AstralStorm:  yes basically suphp takes over instead of mod_php
<AstralStorm> yes, it's easy to set up
<AstralStorm> I wonder why do you ask me about that then :)
<AstralStorm> wsgi is more involved to set up
<franksterville> AstralStorm:  4 diff users quarntined + 1 server = headache sigh
<AstralStorm> feel free to run light subservers
<franksterville> well suphp runs virtual hosts
<franksterville> uses rather*
<AstralStorm> yes
<AstralStorm> again, it's easier to set up
<AstralStorm> why do you ask me about it then? the docs are on the site
<AstralStorm> phpmyadmin is a separate app that should be installed as a separate user
<AstralStorm> but the issue of course is whether you can trust it to not mess up
<AstralStorm> if you can't, then install one phpmyadmin for each user
<franksterville> AstralStorm:  because sometimes people with experience can quickly say "look at blah blah blah"
<AstralStorm> (or symlink)
<oal> Hmm, how do I add a ppa in ubuntu server?
<oal> add-apt-repository returns command not found
<franksterville> AstralStorm: oh thats an idea phpmy admin per suer
<franksterville> user * sigh
<afok9> suer haha
<franksterville> lol what happens when u let noobs in here like me
<cordoval_> anyone can help me work out my apache setup?
<cordoval_> I am able to load the front page of the sites only
<cordoval_> but then when I go into other pages it shows up a 403 error
<cordoval_> just found that part of my problem is permissions
<cordoval_> how to set recursively 755 and 644 for folders and files respectively
<cordoval_> ?
<AstralStorm> chmod -R
<cordoval_> chmod -R 755 *.*
<AstralStorm> that's for all, set them to 755
<cordoval_> ?
<cordoval_> chmod -R 755 *
<AstralStorm> yes, and later:
<AstralStorm> or rather, better to start with the lower
<AstralStorm> chmod -R 644 *
<AstralStorm> and afterwards: find <where> -type f -exec chmod 755 \{} +
<AstralStorm> uh, -type d
<AstralStorm> for directory :)
<franksterville> find /home/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<franksterville> find /home/ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<franksterville> replace home with your dir
<franksterville> or what he said lol
<cordoval_> it worked out, I am checking now...
<cordoval_> is not actually files  drwxr-xr-x and directories -rw-r--r-- ?
<cordoval_> it is switched
<franksterville> f = file d = directory
<franksterville> files 644 dir 755
<cordoval_> how do i list to see it in numbers ls -la..?
<cordoval_> ls -la only displays letters
<cordoval_> it is working but i want to doublecheck
<cordoval_> yes it did the job correctly
<cordoval_> thanks a lot
<franksterville> nice i love it when stuff works
<cordoval_> it loads the first page
<cordoval_> but then any other page gives a 404
<cordoval_> but it is there
<ruben23> hi guys any help this ethernet card is not detected on ubuntu-server ------> Intel® PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter
<cordoval_> I wonder if it has to do with the .htaccess
<cordoval_> # Use PHP5 Single php.ini as default
<cordoval_> AddHandler application/x-httpd-php5s .php
<cordoval_> # BEGIN WordPress
<cordoval_> <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
<cordoval_> RewriteEngine On
<cordoval_> RewriteBase /
<cordoval_> RewriteRule ^index\.php$ - [L]
<cordoval_> RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
<cordoval_> RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
<cordoval_> RewriteRule . /index.php [L]
<cordoval_> </IfModule>
<cordoval_> # END WordPress
<qman__> !pastebin | cordoval_
<ubottu> cordoval_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cordoval_> that php.ini line sounds suspicious
<ruben23> guys any idea please
<ruben23> hi guys any help this ethernet card is not detected on ubuntu-server ------> Intel® PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter
<cordoval_> for wireless cards try the wrap or try ubuntuforums
<cordoval_> [Sat Oct 16 13:05:48 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /home/cordoval/sites/susu/sms-marketing, referer: http://susu.local/
<cordoval_> that is the error, it seems apache is not able to parse that?
<cordoval_> maybe I am in the wrong place
<cordoval_> I try to look for a channel for ubuntu apache
<cordoval_> where do I go?
<Datz> try #httpd
<cordoval_> thanks
<afok9> should I chroot apache and php for added security?
<cordoval_> how to add a nick with nickservice?
<cordoval_> register I mean
<cordoval_> ?
<afok9> with: /msg NickServ REGISTER password email@domain.com
<cordoval_> thanks
<cordoval_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cordoval_> httpd does not seem to help
<afok9> cordoval_: you must be more patient, sometimes people wait hours for an answer. people are not paid to help...
<cordoval_> afok9: sorry yes i agree
<pizzabox> g'afternoon
<afok9> hi
<kees> afok9: chroots tend not to add security, just isolation. if you want easier to manage isolation, I'd recommend looking at apparmor and the apparmor apache module
<AstralStorm> yeah, apparmor is good enough for that
<AstralStorm> pity its network capabilities suck
<AstralStorm> (compared to SELinux or Tomoyo 1.x)
<AstralStorm> (or grSecurity or RSBAC)
<afok9> oh ok! thanks for the tip. I'll look into that.
<AstralStorm> but of course you could use netfilter with an owner match instead
<AstralStorm> doesn't stop someone from hogging the ports for listening
<afok9> hmm, owner match is this option which allowed to filter traffic by looking at the user which sent the packet, right?
<AstralStorm> yup
<pizzabox> hey people, I gotta question. I'm trying to so the whole samba thing and unix permissions are a b**** any good resources on just that topic? specifically on why the h*** I cant access files that peeps post in a group folder to work without the d*** access denied thing happening?
<pizzabox> :) thank you
 * pizzabox moderately frustrated
<AstralStorm> your group folder is public, right?
<AstralStorm> are you accessing the data from any posix, or windows?
<pizzabox> yup so the structure is shared with create mask 770 then I have folders for individual users then group folders
<pizzabox> windows not posix
<pizzabox> I notice that the users have a group autocreated for them
<AstralStorm> 770 is not 777
<AstralStorm> your windows doesn't understand POSIX groups btw
<AstralStorm> and samba uses the Other group for access from guests
<pizzabox> yeah because guests shouldn't have access
<pizzabox> just owners nd groups
<AstralStorm> you'd have to login as the windows user, and add it in samba server's user map
<AstralStorm> unfortunately, I did that only twice in my life and can't remember
<AstralStorm> *I've done that
<pizzabox> yeah i know that part
<AstralStorm> so feel free to add your windows user to some group
<pizzabox> mapping drives are the easy part. it's the unix permissions. so what i did was just that add windows users to  group
<pizzabox> but lets say in a folder that i assign a group too
<uvirtbot> New bug: #661858 in freeradius (main) "Add otp support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661858
<pizzabox> let's say  ubuntu group. one user creates a file, the others in the same group get access denied
<pizzabox> i notice that a user tho auto generates a group for that user and everything they write assigns both that owner and user
<pizzabox> how can i change it to nogroup?
<pizzabox> that way I figure, everything they create will work
<AstralStorm> sorry, no idea
<pizzabox> but i dunno for sure
<AstralStorm> #samba?
<pizzabox> omg
<pizzabox> there's a samb room?
<AstralStorm> I suspect there is
<AstralStorm> ask alis about it, e.g. /msg alis list samba
<pizzabox> o k cuz ppl told me to come here
<AstralStorm> uh, *samba* there :)
<pizzabox> yes!! lol thanks you just opened up my world
<pizzabox> sorry peeps kept telling me to come here and i was like... um... nobody holds the key to it lol thanks dude
<pizzabox> dudette whtevs
<amarcolino> hi setting up lvm on a hd, however, I have 80GB which I wish to make spare incase I need to extend, do I assign a partition and filesystem to it or leave the the option blank?
<qman__> pizzabox, what you're probably looking for is the "force group" directive for your share
<qman__> with that set, all new files created are group-owned by that group
<pizzabox> duuuuude yes!!!!!!
<qman__> combined with create mask 770, that will ensure all users are allowed to access newly created files
<pizzabox> qman__ so I gotta recursively set user and group then changemod g+s /directory and do force create mode 0770 in smb.conf yeah?
<ne7work> Hello all, How can I renice some process by name not by PID
<ruben23>  hi guys any help this ethernet card is not detected on ubuntu-server ------> Intel® PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter
<RoyK> that should be in there by default
<RoyK> ifconfig -a
<RoyK> or pastebin lshw
<pmatulis> ne7work: sudo renice -1 $(pgrep firefox-bin)
<Madwill> hi what is a good source control tool that can be server on ubuntu
<_ruben> whichever you prefer basically
<_ruben> matter of personal preference
<Madwill> they all can be server accessible from ip ?
<_ruben> i'd guess so
<_ruben> can't say i have tried them *all*
<Madwill> cool i'll start doing research
<KB1JWQ> Is there a Xen config file to net-install Ubuntu like there is for Debian?
<jo-erlend> Madwill, I think bazaar is the most popular in the Ubuntu sphere.
<ChmEarl> KB1JWQ, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/xen/
<ChmEarl> KB1JWQ, thats a Xen-aware netinstall for Lucid
<KB1JWQ> ChmEarl: Hmm, nothing for Maverick yet? :-)
<ChmEarl> KB1JWQ, yes there is s/lucid/maverick/
<KB1JWQ> Yay.
<qkumbers> is it possible to do manual TRIM in lucid?
<qkumbers> will the latest version of hdparm in lucid support it?
<qkumbers> how do i check the version?
<billybigrigger> im getting a bunch of these mails pop up in my root account...
<billybigrigger> Warning: Directive 'register_long_arrays' is deprecated in PHP 5.3 and greater in Unknown on line 0
<billybigrigger> does this make sense to anyway?
<arrrghhh> anyone use their ubuntu-server as a media streaming server?  upnp?
<AstralStorm> qkumbers: yes
<AstralStorm> hdparm prints the version number in its help
<AstralStorm> 9.33 has the --trim-sector-ranges-stdin
<AstralStorm> --trim-sector-ranges on its own is far worse because it doesn't split the requests automatically
#ubuntu-server 2010-10-17
<dominicdinada> How would I install python to work with the lamp server without breaking anything, as usual google has only brought up outdated results from 4 -6 years ago ?
<dominicdinada> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<ScottK> dominicdinada: Python is part of the default Ubuntu server installation.  So it's there already
<dominicdinada> ok then i jut need to add the apache module for python ?
<ScottK> If, for some reason it's not, sudo apt-get install python should be sufficient.
<dominicdinada> i just read that of courst
<ScottK> Should be.
<dominicdinada> course*
<dominicdinada> ScottK: ok here is the link I am looking at. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91101
<dominicdinada> But how should I add it to my default sites since that is outdated and my sites is alot different
<ScottK> dominicdinada: The package you want to install is libapache2-mod-python
<ScottK> There is also a libapache2-mod-python-doc that might help.  I'd also consult the Ubuntu Server Guide (see /topic) and see if it has advice on this.
<dominicdinada> how do i disable apache modules that are broken I tried a2dismod mod_pyth but restart still shows a fail and the broken packages are still there even after i just run a2dismod  i see mod_pyth and still nothing
<ScottK> That I don't know.
<dominicdinada> a2dismod doesnt show mod_python even though i installed the  libapache2-mod-python package but still nothing shows in a2dismod for enabling it
<CppIsWeird> what would be the bare requirements for playing videos with mplayer?
<dominicdinada> CppIsWeird: if you have mplayer you have the bare requirements
<CppIsWeird> obviously not because it still tells me it cant open x11 display. i've installed xorg. is there anything else?
<dominicdinada> gnome-desktop
<dominicdinada> comes with it all packaged,.... While this is ubuntu typically this is for the regular ubuntu channel.
<CppIsWeird> if i wanted gnome desktop i think i would have installed it.
<dominicdinada> CppIsWeird: But then why install ubuntu server if you are adding all of these features that makes it less a server and more of a desktop and insecure
<CppIsWeird> dominicdinada, thank you. anyone else?
<dominicdinada> CppIsWeird: if i were you i would leave the server to server duties and desktop to desktop utils, and ask in #ubuntu
<enav> you guys know some good opensource workflow????
<_Neytiri_> i am haveing a issue with my network interface, its a gbic interface but its running at 100m the switch is gbic the cable is a good cat6 cable
<enav> _Neytiri_:  you have dual boot with winxp?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #487631 in clamav (main) "clamdscan clamav-daemon error" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487631
<eagles0513875|2> !routing
<eagles0513875|2> O_o
<eagles0513875|2> anyone know of any documentation for setting up routing on ubuntu server
<_Techie_> eagles0513875|2, routing as in routing tables, or as in setting up a server as a default gateway?
<eagles0513875|2> routing tables
<eagles0513875|2> hold on
<eagles0513875|2> !samba | eagles0513875|2
<ubottu> eagles0513875|2, please see my private message
<eagles0513875|2> !unzip
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662068 in openssh "Removing the offending host key when a server updates should be easier" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662068
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662117 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.7.0-1 failed to install/upgrade:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662117
<kiu> hi, anybody knows if amazon ec2 instance tags are available inside the official ubuntu ami without using ec2-* tools ?
<avvv> Ugh... Just randomly clicking on a couple of php snippets put up on pastebin. Already found two of them which are vulnerable to SQL injection attacks.
<Patrickdk> ya, love them
<RoyK> 10 PRINT "HELLO WORLD"
<avvv> welcome to the 20th century.
<RoyK> :D
<xperia> hello to all. i have a question related to ubuntu-server mail. i get several mails for the domains that i host on my server and i need now somehow the possibility to allow others to see this mails. best solution is somekind of webmail or thunderbird fetch and sending
<xperia> okay i have found Squirrelmail. thanks a lot see you all next time bye.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662202 in drbd8 (main) "package drbd8-utils (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/cluster/drbd.sh', which is also in package rgmanager 0:3.0.2-2ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662202
<aliverius> i ve got a problem
<aliverius> i installed ubuntu server 10.04 as a kvm guest with virtio
<aliverius> the installation went fine
<aliverius> but now that i reboot it cannot boot
<aliverius> if i disable virtio for the hdd, it boots fine
<ehnde> is eucalyptus anything like xen and vmware's esxi?
<ehnde> i'm also trying to figure out if UEC is something that i'd need to pay for
<pmatulis> ehnde: uec is free
<ehnde> << trying to set up a home lab with one machine that could run up to maybe 5 - 10 virtual machines
<ehnde> ok, so it's not like RHEL's offerings
<pmatulis> ehnde: you need at minimum 2 physical machines
<ehnde> oh...well dang
<ehnde> there are so many possible options out there...what would work best to create the lab environment i described?
<pmatulis> ehnde: uec gives you a private clouse (like amazon's ec2)
<ehnde> i thought i could run it all on one machine
<pmatulis> ehnde: there is a hacky way to do that, even all virtually but that's exceptional
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<ehnde> maybe kvm is the way to go then (for now)
<ehnde> at least it's nice to know that UEC exists, that knowledge could come in handy in the future
<pmatulis> ehnde: if all you want are virtual machines then yes
<eagles0513875> O_o
<_ruben> ehnde: if you dont want to use the machine for anything else and do all management etc from another machine, you could give vmware esxi a try, it's a quite powerful barebone hypervizor .. if you do want to use the machine for other stuff, i'd go the kvm way (assuming you have a decent cpu with virtualization extensions)
<pmatulis> ehnde: uec gives you a management architecture for rapid deployment of many virtual instances
<eagles0513875> there is also virtual box
<eagles0513875> there is new feature phpvbox allows you to access the gui from website hehe :)
<ehnde> _ruben: i tried out vmware esxi, but the installation failed citing that my hardware was not supported
<ehnde> i do have an amd cpu with virtualization extensions, no idea why it failed :|
<_ruben> ehnde: ah yes, it is quite picky about that (as its meant for (enterprise) server stuff) .. some of the limitations can be worked around though
<_ruben> ehnde: most likely your sata controller
<_ruben> uec is kinda "overkill" for a 'static' setup of just a few vms. like pmatulis said: its mainly a management layer for rapid deployment of dynamic environments
 * _ruben is afk again
<ehnde> hmm...if i install convirt it installs the xen hypervisor and xen-utils
<ehnde> seems odd since i'm installing it to use as a front end for kvm
<ehnde> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM << lists convirt as an alternative management option
<eagles0513875> hey guys how can i fix a machine i have no network access too or kvm switch to in regards to fixing networking i know where my problem is but have no network connectivity to ssh or anything
<qman__> eagles0513875, you call someone who has physical access to fix it
<ehnde> eagles0513875: you don't by chance have remote desktop set up on the machine do you?
<eagles0513875> i have physical access to it
<eagles0513875> and ehnde no :( and how can i set that up
<ehnde> system > preferences > Remote Desktop
<qman__> remote desktop requires X, which is a desktop thing
<ehnde> true
<qman__> not a server thing
<qman__> it also requires working networking
<ehnde> if you have physical access why don't you install ssh?
<qman__> if there's no IP KVM, serial console, or working networking, physical access is the only way
<qman__> plug in a monitor and keyboard
<ehnde> sudo init 6
<ehnde> oops
<eagles0513875> my server has 2 nics and i kinda had a typo with the 2nd nic :(
<eagles0513875> for some reason the static ip the server has i cant connect via ssh
<eagles0513875> cant ping cant do anything :(
<qman__> like I said
<qman__> you need to hook up a monitor and keyboard to fix it
<eagles0513875> bah and i only have one monitor
<eagles0513875> i know where the error is its in the interfaces
<ehnde> it looks like virt-manager suits my needs perfectly!
<qman__> you're not supposed to hot plug them, but I've been doing it for years and nothing's fried on me yet
<ehnde> makes using kvm very easy
<qman__> but if your keyboard is PS/2, you'll probably have to reboot the server for it to recognize your keyboard
<eagles0513875> its usb this server doesnt even have ps2 at all
<eagles0513875> bah this is annoying :(
<eagles0513875> only have one monitor
 * Patrickdk sends eagles0513875 a monitor, I have 6 19" lcd's I'm not using on this desk
<qman__> hah
<eagles0513875> hehe ty Patrickdk :)
<qman__> I don't have spare LCDs, but I've always got half a dozen CRTs on hand
<qman__> after already throwing the worst ones away
<eagles0513875> sucks being a student sometimes
<qman__> can't give them away
<Patrickdk> just shipping is so much :(
<qman__> not worth the cost of shipping anywhere
<eagles0513875> im thinking easiest solution to drag my server back in here
<eagles0513875> fix it then put it back in my room
<Patrickdk> or by an ip-kvm
<Patrickdk> buy
<eagles0513875> how much are those
<eagles0513875> im really considering it
<Patrickdk> not sure, I haven't looked for years
<eagles0513875> atm buying my server a ram upgrade
<eagles0513875> from 1gb to 8gb
<qman__> I was under the impression those were pretty expensive
<qman__> but you can get a USB KVM on the cheap, and some really long extension cables
<eagles0513875> ha from my desk lol all the way to my room lol
<eagles0513875> mom wont be to happy with that
<qman__> a quick search shows the cheapest at $85
<qman__> going up into the thousands
<eagles0513875> wowie
<Patrickdk> heh, i'm look at about $250
<qman__> actually, that's just the server module
<Patrickdk> much cheaper than last I looked about 1.2k
<qman__> not even the whole thing
<qman__> but you can get a half decent USB KVM for about $40
<qman__> and some long cables at monoprice for another $20
<Patrickdk> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817707162
<Patrickdk> depends on how long, my vga+usb extender was $650, it goes 300' over cat5, nice
<qman__> wow
<qman__> but yeah, you could go about 40' with a $40 USB KVM and $20 worth of cables
<qman__> $40 of cables would get about 100'
<qman__> but long VGA cables are pretty heavy
<eagles0513875|2> now to see if that fixed it
<eagles0513875|2> yay
<eagles0513875|2> thats fixed
<ehnde> anyone know how to change channels in irssi when you are using it in a tabbed terminal?
<ehnde> when i do alt f1 it puts me over to the first tab in the console instead of switching channels on irc
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> ehndegot my problem fixed
<ehnde> great
<alex_joni> ehnde: my irssi uses alt-1,2.. for channels, not f1
<eagles0513875> Patrickdk: :p poke
<alex_joni> you can always say /win <nr> too
<qman__> yeah, number keys, not F keys
<ehnde> oh oops that's what i meant was alt 1
<ehnde> heh
<ehnde> i didn't know about /win and that will work in place of alt 1/2/3
<ehnde> thanks for the tip
<qman__> you can change your configuration to bind it to a different key, too
<Belliash> hi
<eagles0513875> anyone use mysql workbench
<ikonia> yes
<eagles0513875> for some reason a clean install of mysql server for some reason wont connect to my remote install for some reason via ssh
<ikonia> probably because mysql root account is associated to local host only
<ikonia> I assume you're trying to connect as "root"
<eagles0513875> for now till i can setup another user
<ikonia> ok, so that's why
<eagles0513875> how could i fix it?
<ikonia> login to the root mysql user on the localhost, and create a new user
<eagles0513875> this is the error i get when trying to connect with workbench Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<ikonia> eagles0513875: is work bench being run on the same host as the database ?
<eagles0513875> no
<ikonia> then it's not localhost
<ikonia> as I've explained, you need to connect to the localhost for mysql as the root user and create a new user
<ikonia> the root account is bound to the localhost address/name of the mysql server
<eagles0513875> how do i do that on commandline
<ikonia> the documentation is on mysql.com
<ikonia> remember to flush privileges when you are done though
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> (important)
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i seem to have a more serious problem though
<eagles0513875> trying to login via commandline and im getting this error ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<ikonia> explain ?
<ikonia> what command are you using ?
<eagles0513875> and this is via ssh on the machine that has mysql-server installed on it
<ikonia> (exactly)
<eagles0513875> mysql -u root -p
<eagles0513875> to login
<ikonia> is mysql actually running ?
<eagles0513875> its saying that it is cuz im setting up workbench to connect to the server via tcp/ip over ssh and ssh connects just fine
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> what's saying it's because you've setup workbend
<ikonia> ch
<eagles0513875> i have purged mysql-server bout 3 times and reinstalled yet the same problem persists
<ikonia> you're not listening to the questions I'm asking
<ikonia> what's saying it's because you've setup workbench
<eagles0513875> be it work bench or command line i get the same error as a bove about access denied
<ikonia> eagles0513875: right - forget workbench, I've explained why that won't work
<ikonia> there is no point progressing workbench until you can connect locally
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> what do i need to do
<ikonia> what was the question I asked before you started talking about workbench ?
<eagles0513875> about the command that i was running
<ikonia> then what
<eagles0513875> whats sasying its because i setup workbench
<eagles0513875> its nothing to do with workbench its somethign on the server im thinking
<ikonia> no, I asked if mysql was actually running ?
<eagles0513875> and yes it is
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with workbench, I've just told you that
 * eagles0513875 puts workbench to the side for now
<ikonia> why are you repeating what I'm saying like you've just thought about it
<ikonia> I just told you that !
<ikonia> if you can't connect to the server on the localhost, that's nothing to do with workbench and you clearly have a problem with the database setup
<pmatulis> eagles0513875: output to 'sudo lsof -i4tcp:3306 -nP' ?
<eagles0513875> hold on a sec
<eagles0513875> mysqld  1647 mysql   10u  IPv4   5385      0t0  TCP *:3306 (LISTEN)
<pmatulis> eagles0513875: in your command, try 'root'@'127.0.0.1'
<ikonia> or -h 127.0.0.1
<eagles0513875> with which command
<eagles0513875> brb
<eagles0513875> ikonia: replace that in what command
<ikonia> mysql
<ikonia> or as pmatulis just do root@127.0.01
<ikonia> 127.0.0.1
<eagles0513875> is there a separate package i need to install for pmautils?
<ikonia> that's a username
<ikonia> there is a user in this channel called pmatulis
<eagles0513875> humm ok
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> he told you to do the lsof command, that you did, so you must be following/aware of him
<eagles0513875> i am
<eagles0513875> and i tried the root@127.0.0.1
<ikonia> so why have you just asked if there is a package to install him ?
<eagles0513875> and still nothing
<eagles0513875> im just lost with what you said -h 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> eagles0513875: mysql -u root -h 127.0.0.1 -p
<ikonia> what's the error that comes back
<eagles0513875> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<ikonia> eagles0513875: even using -h 127.0.0.l ?
<eagles0513875> yep
<ikonia> it says "localhost" when you are using -h 127.0.0.1
<eagles0513875> thats what came back in the error
<ikonia> ok, then you need to start mysql with the "--skip-grant-tables" option to remove the permissions from the database, then set a new root password, re-start mysql without the --skip-grant-tables option and test
<eagles0513875> ok ill try that later going to have dinner
<eagles0513875> ikonia: couldnt i just purge mysql server and manually delete the user db that it creates?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you need to walk through this to resolve the issue, as you said you've tried purging it multiple times
<eagles0513875> the only thing i can think of is a corrupt user db that is being created
<eagles0513875> or that isnt getting purged
<ikonia> user db's don't affect permissions
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> I suggest you follow my suggestion
<eagles0513875> thanks for your help ikonia ill follow your suggestion
<ikonia> welcome
<eagles0513875> tbh ikonia i have no idea what i did today :( it was working fine till i killed it :( came to setup a 2nd db for oscommers and everythign just broke itself
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662328 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662328
<latenite> Hi folks, I have a Dell server with scsi controlers for the harddiscs. Ubunutu 10.10 is not showing any discs under /dev . What modules would I have to loead to make scsi work? thanks :)
<ikonia> latenite: what controllers ?
<latenite> those http://pastie.org/1228255
<latenite> ikonia, I realy dont know why I have 3 of them? and who is who...
<ikonia> they are both well supported
<ikonia> what mode are they in, jbod or raid ?
<latenite> all I DO know is I have TWO hdd  and ONE DAT streamer
<latenite> all beeing scsci
<ikonia> can you please show me the output of "sudo fdisk -l" on that system in a pastebin please.
<dschuett> any reason why i should upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<ikonia> dschuett: read the release notes, see if there is anything you want
<ikonia> dschuett: for a server, keeping LTS support in 10.04 is a reason not to upgrade
<dschuett> ikonia, thanks. - just wanted a second opinion
<latenite> http://pastie.org/1228264 that ONLY show the usb stick I booted from
<ikonia> latenite: open the cards bio's and see if they show the disks, and what status they are in
<latenite> ikonia, How would I do that? opening he bios would requiere to shut it down?
<ikonia> latenite: it would use
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> "it would, yes"
<ikonia> sorry
<qman__> when it says "press F5 to enter RAID setup" or whatever, press that key combination
<latenite> ikonia, ok that takes a minute....hold on :)
<latenite> ikonia, ok firt in boot sequence is "LSI - Logic Bus Adapers" Do we need that? or next..?
<ikonia> latenite: work through all 3 of them to see which one has the disks and what status they are in
<latenite> ok...
<latenite> let see
<latenite> ikonia, man there is SOO much stuff I ve never seen bevore
<latenite> dont know where to start
<latenite> ...sadly I cant make a screenshot :(
<ikonia> latenite: if it's a dell box, you can actually contact dell and they will walk you through the basics, they are quite good with that sort of thing
<latenite> ok I see on SCSI ID #7 at slot A and B.......... and DAT tape at SCSI ID #6
<latenite> ikonia, next iin boot sequence is RAID... here is see "Ch-0 ID-0 DISK MAXTOR - READY" for both hdd
<ikonia> latenite: looks like the card can see the disks ok, that's a good start
<ikonia> latenite: the disks either need to be set to jbod, or raid mode
<latenite> ikonia, in RAID setup I can switsch beween "READY" and "ONLIN" status of discs
<latenite> waht is jbod?
<ikonia> online is good
<latenite> I want software raid1 lateron...but not by the controller
<ikonia> why do you want software raid
<ikonia> those cards are good cards and well supported
<latenite> I might have to change hardare soon.
<ikonia> ??
<latenite> ikonia, its all ne to me...BUT I HEARD taht if I use differen raid controllers then I might not get my old raid back.
<latenite> is that true?
<ikonia> you don't balance the raid over different controllers
<ikonia> you use the same controller to do the raid
<latenite> ikonia, so if I have different hardware soon my old controllers will be gone...and the new ones will/might not make my old raid work? right?
<ikonia> ahh right, yes, that is very likley to be a problem unless they are from the same chipset
<latenite> that s why I rather stick with sw-raid
<latenite> is it that bad? to use
<ikonia> why are you swapping those controllers out
<ikonia> software raid on linux is very good, no problem using it
<latenite> I might swat the whole box...this one is "ok" but will be replaced by a better one.
<ikonia> in that senario I'd suggest either a.) doing a new install onto that box b.) copying the file systems (not swapping the disks) onto the new system
<latenite> ok that "might" have beeb IT. Those HDDs never where "ONLINE" only "ready"
<ikonia> those cards are good cards, it would be a shame not to use them
<latenite> let s see
<latenite> ikonia, If linux sw-raid is "good" why not use it...for compatibility reasons
<ikonia> because it's not gaurenteed to work in other machines either, and if you've got good hardware raid controllers, why not use them for performance/stability reasons
<ikonia> of course it's totally your call how you setup your kit
<latenite> now I am in last boot sequence whereI can define "boot Sequence": but it only show my USB-Pen-drive...there are no HDDs to be seen
<latenite> is that faulty? or OK because they are scsi
<ikonia> define boot sequence ?
<ikonia> what is asking you to define boot sequence ?
<latenite> it like a "regular" bios now: set time, and the "order of" he devices the box boots from. normaly you set CD/DVD 1st , than HDD1 2nd, and so on
<latenite> but here it only show my pendrive...no further HDDs
<ikonia> I have no idea, I can't remember the bios settings,
<latenite> sure :)
<latenite> I ll just boot any try..
<ikonia> latenite: if the disks are in jbod mode, then you should see them in a boot menu, if they are in raid mode, then you won't see them until you build an array
<latenite> ikonia, what is jbod mode?
<ikonia> non-raid mode
<latenite> can I do taht without "TAKING THE CONTROLER OUT" ?
<ikonia> yes, it's a raid controller mode/bios feature
<latenite> can I leave them on the raidcontroller usning them in ...
<latenite> ooh o
<latenite> ok
<latenite> let me see what I did choose then..
<ikonia> it means use the raid controller as a raid card (raid mode) or as a regular disk controller (jbod)
<ikonia> just a bunch of disks (jbod)
<latenite> funny shortform :)
<latenite> ikonia, ok booted ubuntu again and got some more devices: http://pastie.org/1228341
<latenite> how would I know if any of those are my disks?
<ikonia> sudo fdisk -l
<latenite> I only dealt with "/dev/sda" for now
<ikonia> lets see what fdisk says
<latenite> http://pastie.org/1228343
<latenite> not more than before
<ikonia> latenite: thats annoying
<latenite> bit I swear I did not have /dev/sg* /dev/st* before
<ikonia> latenite: run sudo fdisk /dev/sdt
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sg are the scsi controllers, I assume st is the other
<latenite> root@box:/home/user# fdisk -l /dev/st0
<latenite> just takes for ever...no response
<ikonia> that's your tape drive
<ikonia> latenite: mt -f /dev/st0 status
<latenite> mt -f /dev/st0 status takes for ever also
<latenite> let it run or "ctrl -C" ?
<ikonia> it will do
<ikonia> let it run
<latenite> ok
<ikonia> it's a tape drive
<ikonia> I assume you have the tape drive terminated
<latenite> yes
<latenite> now I do  "mt -f /dev/st0 status"...
<latenite> is taht ok?
<ikonia> yes
<latenite> ok...for how long? WHAT is taking up so much time here?
<ikonia> it's a tape drive, they are slow
<latenite> I dont hava a tape in...
<latenite> is taht ok?
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> it should report back off line
<latenite> mt: /dev/st0: rmtopen failed: No medium found
<latenite> just did! :)
<ikonia> perfect
<ikonia> so you know that's all good
<latenite> cool
<latenite> so what are the discs?
<ikonia> check the bios for the disk mode
<ikonia> it's possible they are in raid mode (seeing the controllers sg0) but not the disks, if they are in raid mode, with no array defined, you won't see them
<cjc> Hello anyone here good at networking please?
<ikonia> cjc: just ask
<latenite> ok let be get back into bios and check :)
<cjc> I need help bridging two network connections please
<ikonia> ok, with a bridge device, or just using routing
<cjc> two networking interfaces on my local machine?
<ikonia> yes, but with a bridge device, or using routing
<cjc> please explain what you mean?
<ikonia> you can either use a networking device on your server called a bridge device/interface, or just setup routing with something like iptables to bridge the two
<latenite> ikonia, on the other hand: if it IS in raid mode...hwo would I make it see the disk then?
<cjc> what do you mean by a networking device?
<ikonia> latenite: you either need to change it to jbod, or configure a raid arrary
<ikonia> array
<ikonia> cjc: lookup tun and bridge devices
<latenite> ikonia, and configuring an array would be done....HOW? in bios?
<ikonia> latenite: correct
<latenite> ok back to bios....
<cjc> are you talking about physical bridge devices?
<ikonia> cjc: they are a physical device to the server, but not an actual device
<latenite> ikonia, I can chane the disks from "ready" to "online" but the state is NEVER saved...when going back into that menu they are "ready" again....this is annoying
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662375 in postfix (main) "package postfix (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662375
<latenite> ikonia, is there a chance that IF I just define 2 "logical drives" and not MOZT put them in an "array" in bios...taht THIS is how I had to setup "jbod"?
<durbin> Does anyone know where I can grab an iso of the ubuntu server ec2 instance for use with virtualbox?
<latenite> hi folks, Say what is "so special" (no offense -> I just dont know better) about a server edition ? what comes with it, and what does ot come withot compared to a regular desktop ubuntu? thanks
<durbin> :latenite the gui is the biggest thing that doesn't come with the server edition
<Datz> the kernel is also optimized for server
<Datz> probably more changes now: http://www.serverwatch.com/tutorials/article.php/3715071/Ubuntu-Server--Kernel-Configuration-Considerations.htm
<Datz> as that is 7.10 kernel
<Datz> I wish someone would do and publish stuff like that more often
<ikonia> latenite: first of all, sorry for the slow response, second, I can't remember the raid card bios options from memory so can't follow exactly what your saying, third, the server edition has some optimisations in that are aimed at true enterprise hardware
<durbin> in case anyone was wondering where to find the EC2 images, they are here http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/release/
<latenite> ikonia, I just made both drives "logcial" + "online" and inittailzed them. now I have http://pastie.org/1228477
<latenite> ikonia, how do I "MAKE SURE" it truely is NO raid?
<ikonia> latenite: now that looks great
<ikonia> latenite: the raid options are set in the card, so I don't know without having the raid card bios details in front of me
<latenite> ikonia, I am happy , too :)
<latenite> ikonia, well I can format /dev/sda differnetly than /dev/sdb So I "feel" they are independent ? right?!
<ikonia> latenite: from that point of view, totally
<latenite> so I am at a point where I am good to go...
<ikonia> certainly looks that way
<latenite> man thank you very much for your help :) very appreciute it .
<ikonia> welcome
<latenite> ikonia, can you answer the quetion above..about "what makes -server edition" so special?
<latenite> different kernel config?
<latenite> other tools?
<ikonia> latenite: I did respond earlier
<latenite> no X ?
<latenite> ohh..my fault
<ikonia> it's tuned to run on enterprise level hardware, it doesn't bother with home user kit like nvidia/ati accelerated drivers
<latenite> ikonia, on so no X..what else?
<ikonia> no X by default, lvm installed by default etc etc
<ikonia> the base product is the same, but it's more usefully setup and tuned to enterprise level servers
<latenite> sounds like I might want that?
<_Techie_> also works charms on hoem servers
<_Techie_> home*
<latenite> any pitfalls?...I generely use gentoo.
<ikonia> latenite: do you want a gui, yes/no ?
<latenite> ikonia, no
<ikonia> latenite: are you running on a true dell "server" platform
<ikonia> or a home desktop type setup
<latenite> http://pastie.org/1228489
<ikonia> latenite: that's just a list of hardware
<ikonia> latenite: I'm asking are you using a dell server, or a desktop type machine
<_Techie_> latenite, hes using a proper dell poweredge server
<latenite> system     PowerEdge 1800
<latenite> yes
<ikonia> latenite: ok, so the server install would be very nice
<latenite> ikonia, _Techie_ I dont realy see the difference betwwen "server" and "desktop" box?
<latenite> what would differntiate them?...cpu power?
<latenite> chipsets?
<_Techie_> all sorts of different things
<_Techie_> cache, hard drive speed
<_Techie_> redundancy
<latenite> they are all differnt from box to box...no matter if server or desktop
<_Techie_> efficiency
<ikonia> latenite: the hardware in them is quite different
<ikonia> latenite: hence why a server class raid card is $800 and a home desktop has one built into it's motherboard
<martin-> even mdadm beats built-in/fakeraid
<latenite> ikonia, oh ok so it all about "what hardware" is build into the bos? like that?
<ikonia> martin-: by a mile
<ikonia> latenite: part of it
<latenite> ....in the end ALL hardware is supported (or saadly not ..) by the kernel.... I still dont see the diff?
<_Techie_> i gotta start shifting my computer, seeya tonight
<latenite> _Techie_, thanks... bye :)
<latenite> ikonia, to me ot s all about what is supported by the kernel ..and how powerfull the hardware is.
<latenite> these two parameters....are both to be found in "servers" + "desktops"
<ikonia> latenite: nothing to do with "power" although things like large memory support is enabled
<latenite> ...I dont mean to stess...but I dont see the difference
<latenite> Ok so in the end ist just about "tuning"....any linux with the right kernelconfig anf tools will do
<latenite> right?
<ikonia> yes
<latenite> serveredition make it more convinient
<latenite> so why not use it?...I ll try it! :)
<ikonia> look at RHEL, it's the same product on the desktop and server, it's setup very different though and has a different set of kernel options, but it makes them behave quite different
<latenite> sure...good example :9
<latenite> I could do a "lfs" and and up with a propper server as wel..it all about how much "finetuning" i want?
<latenite> like that?
<latenite> is there a link that tell s me more about ubuntu-server edition?
<ikonia> latenite: how is lfs more of a proper server than ubuntu server ?
<latenite> ikonia, not at all... they are the same to me
<ikonia> ok
<latenite> onewth more work to do...
<latenite> in the end the result in the system "I" want...
<latenite> So I just wonder how much work is taken of my hand when choosing ubuntu server...
<latenite> compared to my other probale choice "gentoo chroot setup"
<ikonia> quite a lot, its a very sane setup
<ikonia> ubuntu server takes about 15 minutes to install, you do the maths
<latenite> ikonia, if I was not concerned about time....ONLY results (which I realy am *not*) is there anything ubunut does better or differnt than others?
<ikonia> latenite: not really, somethings better, some things worse than others, at the heart all distros are the same product
<latenite> ikonia, I realy like gentoo (on big dislike is compile time)...but I am also very temptetd to try ubuntu
<ikonia> latenite: give it a try
<latenite> times ago I used debian and had some  issues with dependencies not beeing solved right....
<latenite> is there anythink to say about that "bugger" on ubuntu?
<ikonia> the repos and dependencies are very tidy
<latenite> ikonia, you know what...I will! let go 4 ubunut once :)
<ikonia> if you don't like it, you can always swap
<ikonia> it has it's positives and it's negatives as with any linux distro
<latenite> is there a way to "debootstrap" it from within a chroot (thats how I mostly setup my boxes)
<ikonia> trust me, you don't want to go that way
<ikonia> just install, and configure,
<latenite> why?
<ikonia> ubuntu's put together for you, trust it
<latenite> I mostly only have ssh access to the boxes
<ikonia> that's a drag
<ikonia> you can do it,
<ikonia> don't think it's an official method though
<latenite> ikonia, I dont get why debootraping the ubuntu-server tree is bad?
<ikonia> the installer doesn't expect it
<latenite> should n that be just the same as installing from CD?
<latenite> what installer? I am lost *laughes*
<ikonia> nah, the cd sets things up for you, that said you can debootstrap it
<ikonia> when you boot the server cd - it goes through an install routine
<latenite> oh like setting up locales and stuff?
<ikonia> part of it yes
<latenite> ok I i will try ubuntu on this server BUT I will debootstrap it. Using a CD will not help me in the future..since I almost never have acces to the box
<ikonia> go for it
<latenite> could you link me to a tutorial on ubuntu debootsraping?
<ChmEarl> latenite, what OS is on the host?
<ikonia> I certainly don't have one, I don't think there will be an official guide
<latenite> gentoo
<latenite> no no..for now it s a ubunut pendrive
<latenite> but only because the box is right aside of me
<ikonia> must go
<ikonia> good luck
<latenite> ikonia, have fun :=) thanks again
<uvirtbot> New bug: #662398 in openldap (main) "Version number in package name makes life hard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662398
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-10
<savid> Is anyone here familiar with puppet?  Do you know if there's a ppa available for puppet 2.x?
<grape> I think puppet has their own repository you can add. not sure about a ppa.
<grape> savid: you can also just install the gem
<savid> grape,  I tried installing gem,  it doesn't set up anything (config files,  /usr/local/bin symlinks, init scripts)
<grape> Ah, ok. Best I could suggest is to try searching launchpad
<grape> Can anyone tell me what the standard way of installing UbuntuCloud in 11.10 is going to be? Will it be an option on the Ubuntu Server Edition boot menu?
<twb`> So: who's sick of rsnapshot?
<twb`> Re. the vsftpd vs. lxc cgroup bitch-fight in lucid, I notice the kernel plumbers have asked for a proper fix for it within cgroups
<twb`> "* fork throttling mechanism as basic cgroup functionality that is available in all hierarchies independent of the controllers used: This is important to implement race-free killing of all members of a cgroup, so that cgroup member processes cannot fork faster then a cgroup supervisor process could kill them. This needs to be recursive, so that not only a cgroup but all its subgroups are covered as well."
<TDJACR> I updated to oneirc, and I've been having troubles with my mail server since.
<TDJACR> I fixed the first two by installing missing packages
<TDJACR> The third isn't as easy
<TDJACR> I try to send mail via SMTP
<TDJACR> And I'm getting authentication errors
<TDJACR> In my logs
<TDJACR> I get
<TDJACR> SASL LOGIN authentication failed: no mechanism available
<TDJACR> Even though mysql through pam is speficied
<TDJACR> And worked flawlessly previously
<twb`> SASL isn't PAM
<TDJACR> I know
<TDJACR> It's using the PAM authentication method
<twb`> Ask etckeeper what configuration changes have occurred since the upgrade
<TDJACR> etckeeper?
<twb`> It version-controls your /etc dir, so you can answer such questions.
<TDJACR> Whoops
<TDJACR> Oh
<twb`> Of course, I'm assuming you thought to install it BEFORE the upgrade
<TDJACR> I declined any changes to config files during the upgrade
<TDJACR> I hadn't heard about it
<twb`> TDJACR: did you bother to understand the changes, or did you just click "no" every time?
<TDJACR> twb`: I did bother to understand them, I diffed most of them
<TDJACR> And edited the ones with potential issue
<TDJACR> s
<TDJACR> Is there a way to make sasld and postfix more verbose, so I can see the exact issue?
<twb`> Probably
<twb`> Are you using dovecot's sasl implementation?
 * TDJACR checks
<TDJACR> sasl2-bin
<TDJACR> So cyrus
<twb`> Don't do that.
<TDJACR> (Originally from http://library.linode.com/email/postfix/dovecot-mysql-ubuntu-10.10-maverick#sph_configure-mail-aliases)
<TDJACR> Ignore the link to the section, the whole page
<twb`> I mean, unless you're using cyrus for imap or something, but AFAIK dovecot is the recommended IMAP/SASL backend.
<TDJACR> I use dovecot for imap
<TDJACR> See that link for my setu
<TDJACR> p
<TDJACR> twb`: What do you reccomend I do nwo
<TDJACR> now*
<twb`> I dunno, man, I don't really care
<TDJACR> Ah alright
<TDJACR> Well thank you anyway
<TDJACR> I appreciate the etckeeper idea
<twb`> https://packages.ubuntu.com times out instead of either failing immediately, or working.
<bikcmp> is there a utility to figure out how fast the network traffic is flying on a server? (as in, 2 mbps down, 1 mbps up)
<twb`> bikcmp: dd
<twb`> Or mii-tool
 * bikcmp looks
<bikcmp> twb`: how would I use dd to do that?
<twb`> ssh -f gw nc -l -p 12345; dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M count=1k | nc gw 12345 & while sleep 1m && kill -USR1 $!; do :; done
<twb`> Or similar; salt to taste
<bikcmp> that looks chinese to me.
<bikcmp> god
<bikcmp> haha
<bikcmp> gw?
<twb`> gw would be the host you're testing against
<bikcmp> -p is port, i'm assuming. i want total traffic
<twb`> bikcmp: then stop all other traffic
<bikcmp> hm.
<twb`> If you want to measure the actual traffic, rather than manufacturing a flow and measuring its overall speed, you could look at something like ifconfig's RX and TX lines
<twb`> Obviously diff them over time, similar to the proof for differential calculus
<bikcmp> yeah
<bikcmp> i was thinking about writing a script to do that
<twb`> There should be a file in /proc somewhere that has the TX and RX as raw fields, so you don't need to parse it out.
<twb`> Probably someone has already solved that
<bikcmp> still dirty as heck, haha
<memoryleak> hi
<jamespage> morning all
<lynxman> jamespage: morning :)
<RoyK> anyone that knows where I can find a jaunty repo?
<RoyK> I have this machine still running jaunty, and I can't upgrade it yet - since if something goes wrong (such as grub), the machine is at Ny-Ålesund, Svalbard, so it'll take some time to get there :P
<Kiall> RoyK: you're out of luck with the official mirrors ..
<RoyK> I know
<Kiall> Its unlikely you'll find a reliable+public 3rd party ,,
<MuNk``> anyone know about installing & configuaring Emulex LP950 fibercards in Ubunut?
<MuNk``> or if its possible ot install the Emulex lpfc utils into ubuntu 10.04?
<TeTeT> RoyK: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<koolhead17> hi all
<RoyK> TeTeT: what would be the repo lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to use this?
<TeTeT> RoyK: guess you need to replace archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com
<TeTeT> RoyK: but keep in mind that of course noone will update any packages there with security fixes. But if you need to install some additional software or prepare the upgrade, that's the path
<RoyK> TeTeT: I know - I just can't upgrade this box at the moment. I can't risk it hanging - as I said, it's at Svalbard...
<soren> Daviey: Any chance this will be looked at for Oneiric? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/844670
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 844670 in openstack-dashboard "Should be installed somewhere else" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soren> Daviey: WEll, that and whatever other issue there might be with the dashboard. I kept my hands off because I was told there were fixes underway.
<Kiall> soren: ah .. while you're on ;) I know you did the nova upstart scripts, should they not have respawn enabled?
<Kiall> With an all in one setup, OS rearely starts after a reboot ..
<Kiall> it either cant connect to libvirt/mysql (they havent started yet)
<soren> Kiall: I would say that they should. They used to.
<Kiall> Ah, none of the oneiric packages have it enabled...
<soren> It got yanked out for some reason that escapes me.
<Kiall> fair enough, I guess there was probably a good reason!
<Kiall> Its not the sort of thing anything would disable on a whim!
<koolhead17> hello soren
<soren> o/
 * soren heads to lunch
<koolhead17> soren: am stuck with role based access control, can you point me whom should i ping for the same. am checking the DB tables to get some clue. :P
<koolhead17> robbiew: came to know about the usb powered with ubuntu as giveaway at the summit :)
<robbiew> koolhead17: ;)
<Daviey> soren: That bug was not on my radar :(
<soren> Daviey: I wonder if we should rip out the dashboard package? It's 100% useless in its current state.
<Daviey> soren, is it really that bad?
<Daviey> soren, note - that someone motivated to fix dashboard could have it done before releadse.
<Daviey> It would be sad to just drop it IMO.
<soren> Daviey: I'd rather have no package than one that is completely broken.
<soren> Daviey: As I said: I kept my hands off because there were supposedly fixes underway.
<soren> Daviey: Oh.
<soren> "Could have it done" not "Could have done it". My bad.
<Daviey> soren: I did feel that the dash was something that was quite importiant.
<Daviey> It's part of the reason work went into making sure keystone worked.
<Daviey> fml
<soren> Daviey: I'd be nothing short of thrilled if it worked.
<soren> Daviey: Is Keystone in good shape in Oneiric?
 * soren is slightly out of touch
<Daviey> soren, it's not the GA.. but seems to work.
<Daviey> zul is thinking about having a look at updating t o release.
<Daviey> The delta is pretty large, so we are not quirte sure.
<rbasak> Daviey: bug 862129 seems to be breaking a lot of upgrades - only on desktop as far as I can see, but it's showing up on our bug lists seeing as samba is shared. Is there someone specific I should be referring this to? No response in #ubuntu-devel so far today.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 862129 in samba "samba postrm depends on packages not guaranteed to be configured" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862129
<iclebyte-work> i'm having an issue with running my own repo with some custom packages. the repo was built using apt-ftparchive utility but when adding it to the sources of a node I get an error about Error Occured while processing (package name) - problem with merge list - the list or status file could not be parsed or opened?
<Daviey> rbasak: That is probably one for us to pick up.. :(
<koolhead17> Daviey: i heard that oneiric will have diablo minus keystone. is that the plan? I am able to run dashborad minus keystone on oneiric :P
<Daviey> koolhead17: from source?
<Daviey> or packages?
<Daviey> AIUI if you use the dash without keystone, you are using noauth?
<koolhead17> Daviey: source. soren`s trunk on launchpad
<koolhead17> Daviey: yes. we are not using keystone.
<Daviey> ko	soren's trunk of the dash?
<koolhead17> saperate db for nova and saperate for dashboard
<koolhead17> Daviey: yay
<koolhead17> :)
<koolhead17> its very old with same bugs but works
<Daviey> hah
<koolhead17> now am checking on role based access control via dashboard
<koolhead17> LO
<koolhead17> :)
<Daviey> lovely
<koolhead17> had to show some love to django to authenticate users account  created via dashboard
<koolhead17> that is why i was troubling soren  :P
<jamespage> utlemming, smoser: when are we likely to have ec2 images for testing?
<koolhead17> lynxman: hey
<koolhead17> hello TeTeT
<TeTeT> koolhead17: hi there
<lynxman> koolhead17: ello there :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: what revision of dashboard you got working without keystone?
<koolhead17> lynxman: 65 :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: cool vibes
<koolhead17> TeTeT: seems all busy for oneiric release :)
<koolhead17> lynxman: hehe. trying to show my love to django
<lynxman> koolhead17: I have some experience in django if it can be of any help
<koolhead17> lynxman: am runnning natty + diablo for nova and dashboard is on oneiric
<sanderj_> Do anyone know what is using that much cpu here?: http://pastebin.com/ft5nGhCv
<patdk-wk> sanderj_, no idea, those are completely incorrect stats to figure this out
<sanderj_> patdk-wk, How can I see it?
<patdk-wk> ps axl, doesn't show it?
<patdk-wk> the first results from iostat are not useful, unless you want averages since boot
<sanderj_> ps axl only displays time used by each process... As I can see.
<patdk-wk> sorry, I can't help you, as I can't see your screen
<sanderj_> patdk-wk, the paste from "top" displays "93% system time used"..
<sanderj_> patdk-wk, http://pastebin.com/Pw0aH3A5
<sanderj_> patdk-wk, is the %sys from top also counted since last reboot?
<patdk-wk> sanderj_, check dmesg
<patdk-wk> I want to say your disk is thrashing, but no waitio
<patdk-wk> but your doing 4 mysqldumps at the same time
<sanderj_> I stopped those mysqldumps now.
<sanderj_> patdk-wk, how do you know my disks is bad?
<patdk-wk> I don't
<sanderj_> I'm using a san, trough vmware 3.. pretty old.
<sanderj_> Thats what I dont understand myself.. why there is no iowait or %util used.
 * koolhead17 finds RBAC totally broken in diablo :(
<BrixSAt> hello, i just installed a psql server but i dont know wich is the default username\password
<ahasenack> hi guys, will oneiric's openstack have ebs support? ("swift" iirc?)
<ahasenack> BrixSAt: the default admin is the "postgres" linux user, just become it
<ahasenack> BrixSAt: i.e., sudo su - postgres
<BrixSAt> and the password?
<ahasenack> BrixSAt: there isn't one, only root can become that user
<BrixSAt> so if i install phppgadmin how do i login?
<ahasenack> I don't know that program
<BrixSAt> ahasenack:  it is the phpmyadmin for pgsql
<ahasenack> you can always create another admin user and give it a password, see man createuser
<uvirtbot> New bug: #871746 in chkrootkit (main) "*** stack smashing detected ***: ./chkutmp terminated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871746
<koolhead17> soren: the sysadmin role assigned to a user by project admin via dashboard should allow him to run an instance. correct me if am wrong
<BrixSAt> thks ahasenack
<soren> koolhead17: No cule.
<soren> clue, even.
<koolhead17> soren: :)
<koolhead17> nova-manage user modify   atul "" ""  T
<koolhead17> this makes me a admin and then i can do whatever i want via dashboard
<Kiall> ahasenack: yes, oneiric's openstack suppports attaching EBS volumes to instances .. I'm not entirely sure about booting from them though, there *seems* to be a suggestion that that is now implemented, but I might be wrong, and havent managed to get it working
<ahasenack> Kiall: cool, thanks
<tjaalton> so I installed ubuntu-orchestra-server on my machine hoping that it would help me maintain all my local and virtual machines, but I've no idea where to go next, and the documentation isn't helping either
<tjaalton> i don't need juju, instead telling the system which hosts to manage & install
<koolhead17> lynxman: around
<lynxman> koolhead17: indeed
<koolhead17> lynxman: seems like nova-manage command has changed in diablo.
<lynxman> koolhead17: it has changed a lot
<koolhead17> lynxman: any pointer would be great help :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: let me get my notes, 1 sec
<koolhead17> :)
<koolhead17> even the nova.log not giving me intelligent errors which i could understand :P
<lynxman> koolhead17: heh :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: one sec, failing at multitasking
<koolhead17> lynxman: np
<lynxman> koolhead17: these are my notes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/705430/
<koolhead17> lynxman: thanks
<koolhead17> lynxman: so after going through that command if i do
<koolhead17> nova-manage role add --user=atul --role=netadmin --project=foo
<koolhead17> this should work?
<lynxman> koolhead17: it should
<koolhead17> lynxman: but its not :(
<lynxman> koolhead17: let me check my notes...
<koolhead17> lynxman: it worked
<koolhead17> :d
<lynxman> koolhead17: ah
<koolhead17> actully i allready assigned that user with netadmin role via dashboard
<koolhead17> lynxman: am in interesting situation :D
<lynxman> koolhead17: hehe good luck
<koolhead17> lynxman: creating new user and mapping it to project and checking if few things work :)
<boxybrown> hello all
<boxybrown> anyone with experience doing Kerberos+LDAP client setup?
<smoser> jamespage, the publish portion of the build failed last night.
<smoser> i just kicked off a "republish"
<jamespage> smoser: argh!
<smoser> both utlemming and i are on holiday, so i dont know if he's around at all.
<Daviey> smoser: erk.
<jamespage> smoser: OK - I' just running hggdh through how to kick the testing off
<smoser> but i'm willing to call 20111010 as "go"
<smoser> unless there are known reasons not to
<Daviey> smoser: can you document what happend, and what you did?
<jamespage> so I'm not a bottle neck
<utlemming> looks like we both kicked a republish
<utlemming> smoser: nope, I'm around today
<utlemming> smoser: there is one issue that I am hunting down today, and that is that the APT configuration is lacking the daily update setting
<smoser> ugh..
<smoser> i really would not think we should bother pulling that
<smoser> its been like that forever (i think)
<smoser> so i dont see any reason to fix it in 3 days before a release.
<smoser> is there a bug on that ? or just Daviey complaining?
<utlemming> yeah, I believe so as well, but it appears to have been fixed upstream
<ttx> Daviey: in London already ?
<Daviey> ttx: yes
<koolhead17> lynxman: what is this concept of private image?
<Daviey> utlemming: 'fixed upstream'... have a link?
<utlemming> Daviey: no, I'm confirming now...eta 10 minutes.
<Daviey> bug 870121
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 870121 in ubuntu "APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists not set in cloud images" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870121
<smoser> Daviey, really, if it has been this way in lucid -> oneiric beta, i would not change it now.
<smoser> i have to run, but seriously, don't "fix" that
<smoser> it could have potential fallout.
<smoser> such as t1.micros going MIA for time periods when it runs.
<Daviey> smoser: true
<Daviey> smoser: are you sure it wasn't like that pre-oneiric?
<smoser> i'm not certain, but you can check that.
<Daviey> (the other issue is that Desktop seems to be seeing a change in behaviour)
<Daviey> i think i checked natty
<smoser> desktop is not a release
<smoser> so it has nothing to do with this
<smoser> i am fine to turn on desktop builds, but it is completely unrelated to thursdays release.
<smoser> as there has never been a "release" version of desktop build.
<smoser> i never enabled them during oneiric bring up, because i was going to wait until they stabalized.
<Daviey> smoser: 'desktop' as in the iso release. not cloud img.
<smoser> ah.
<smoser> ok. i have to run.
<smoser> utlemming, you can watch the republish at /tmp/republish-oneiric-20111010.log if you're interested
<utlemming> smoser: my republish is just finishing
<smoser> oh?
<smoser> oh crap
<utlemming> it's adding the launch ACL's now...which means a redo
<smoser> hmm.. strange
<utlemming> ap-northeast-1  ami-9eaa1e9f    i386    ebs     ebs/ubuntu-images-testing/ubuntu-oneiric-daily-i386-server-20111010
<utlemming> ap-northeast-1  ami-a2aa1ea3    amd64   ebs     ebs/ubuntu-images-testing/ubuntu-oneiric-daily-amd64-server-20111010
<utlemming> ap-southeast-1  ami-f20379a0    i386    ebs     ebs/ubuntu-images-testing/ubuntu-oneiric-daily-i386-server-20111010
<utlemming> ap-southeast-1  ami-e00379b2    amd64   ebs     ebs/ubuntu-images-testing/ubuntu-oneiric-daily-amd64-server-20111010
<utlemming> eu-west-1       ami-03c7f577    i386    ebs     ebs/ubuntu-images-testing/ubuntu-oneiric-daily-i386-server-20111010
<utlemming> eu-west-1       ami-f7c7f583    amd64   ebs     ebs/ubuntu-images-testing/ubuntu-oneiric-daily-amd64-server-20111010
<utlemming> us-east-1       ami-23d11d4a    i386    ebs     ebs/ubuntu-images-testing/ubuntu-oneiric-daily-i386-server-20111010
<utlemming> us-east-1       ami-3dd11d54    amd64   ebs     ebs/ubuntu-images-testing/ubuntu-oneiric-daily-amd64-server-20111010
<utlemming> us-east-1       ami-09d11d60    amd64   hvm     hvm/ubuntu-images-testing/ubuntu-oneiric-daily-amd64-server-20111010
<utlemming> us-west-1       ami-977f23d2    i386    ebs     ebs/ubuntu-images-testing/ubuntu-oneiric-daily-i386-server-20111010
<Kiall> -_-
<utlemming> us-west-1       ami-a57f23e0    amd64   ebs     ebs/ubuntu-images-testing/ubuntu-oneiric-daily-amd64-server-20111010
<smoser> hm... strange. my republish actually thought it should create a us-west-1 snapshot.
<smoser> shouldnt have done that
<RoyK> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smoser> ok. i'm out for a bit. it looks like utlemming has things covered.
<Daviey> smoser: o/
<rbasak> Daviey: I've created a merge proposal for bug 862129 - this fixes a problem with samba upgrading to oneiric.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 862129 in samba "samba postrm depends on packages not guaranteed to be configured" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862129
<rbasak> https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/ubuntu/oneiric/samba/862129/+merge/78862
<Daviey> rbasak: neat
<rbasak> Daviey: please could you review/merge/upload, etc? Will it make oneiric?
<Daviey> rbasak: looking, thanks
<elb0w`> Why cant I get tftpd to work
<elb0w`> I installed the packages
<elb0w`> it just doesnt start
<utlemming> Daviey: it looks like the update setting is still not getting set. I've confirmed that the server installs do not set it while the desktop settings do
<utlemming> s/settings/install
<RoyK> elb0w`: iirc you need to enable it in the inetd or similar. try atftpd to get a bit more control
<jamespage> utlemming, smoser, Daviey: ping me and hggdh when ec2 images are ready for testing
<jamespage> at set to go
<jamespage> /at/all
<utlemming> jamespage: they're hot and ready
<utlemming> jampesage: nevermind...
<utlemming> jamespage: okay, now they're ready http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/oneiric/20111010/
<koolhead17> lynxman: around
<Daviey> jamespage: hold fire until tomorrow i think
<lynxman> koolhead17: around
<koolhead17> lynxman: cool. got some answers from here https://answers.launchpad.net/nova/+question/154272 will ping you if stuck :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: aah cool :)
<elb0w`> no what I need is fucking app armor
<elb0w`> to die in a fire
<ikonia> done the language down please.
<ikonia> tone
<elb0w`> who likes apparmor though seriously
<elb0w`> its like if you forget its there you sit for an hour debugging something
<RoyK> elb0w`: I think ikonia is referring to the ubuntu practice, that language should be family friendly instead of admin friendly :P
<elb0w`> sorry
<elb0w`> I just forget about it all the time
<elb0w`> and sit there
<elb0w`> then after literally nothing works
<elb0w`> its like oh hey is app armor here?
<RoyK> elb0w`: now, what was it that stopped working?
<elb0w`> Just wasnt able to connect to the tftp server
<elb0w`> soon as I removed apparmor it worked like magic
 * RoyK wonders how apparmor could have broken that....
<jdstrand> yeah, there isn't a profile for that...
<axisys> how do I find out if mod_php is vulnerable with this apache2?
<axisys>  Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.14 OpenSSL/0.9.8k configured
<elb0w`> Dont ask me
<elb0w`> all I know is it worked after I removed it
<koolhead17> elb0w`: use selinux then
<koolhead17> lynxman: help help!!
<lynxman> koolhead17: :)
<koolhead17> now what i have done is i added a user to a project
<koolhead17> when i created this user i got secert key and api key right
<lynxman> koolhead17: correct
<koolhead17> also i gave this user sysadmin privileges for my project
<koolhead17> i also changed the novarc file and modified its access key as zipfile by defualt assigns access key as "username:project"
<koolhead17> lynxman: am getthing nice error http://paste.ubuntu.com/705516/
<koolhead17> am i missing something
<lynxman> koolhead17: looks like your key is definitely borked
<lynxman> koolhead17: do you have any logs for that operation?
<lynxman> koolhead17: /var/log/nova/*log
<koolhead17> indeed!! :)
<koolhead17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705518/
<lynxman> koolhead17: hmm how did you add this user to the managers group? It really looks like you're missing permissions
<koolhead17> lynxman: nova-manage role add --user=asysadmin --role=sysadmin --project=proj
<lynxman> koolhead17: what shows up if you list users and roles
<koolhead17> lynxman: nova-manage role has command you meant ?
<lynxman> koolhead17: yeah let me check (don't have openstack installed here, darn)
<koolhead17> its giving me False
<lynxman> koolhead17: ova-manage user list
<lynxman> koolhead17: nova-manage user list
<koolhead17> k
<koolhead17> i can see the user there
<lynxman> koolhead17: try nova-manage role has asysadmin sysadmin projectname
<lynxman> koolhead17: see if that returns true
<koolhead17> k
<koolhead17> False :(
<lynxman> koolhead17: there you go, missing creds :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: also roles have changed
<lynxman> koolhead17: admin, itsec, projectmanager, netadmin, developer
<lynxman> koolhead17: role add asysadmin admin projectname
<koolhead17> lynxman: but that includes global plus local role
<lynxman> koolhead17: will do for the project yeah
<koolhead17> lynxman: lemme try :D
<Takyoji> So how would someone connect this with just a few SATA harddrives directly? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816115100 xP
<Takyoji> Being that it has two SAS connectors, which I'm unfamiliar with
<patdk-wk> with sff-8087 to sata breakout cables
<patdk-wk> that isn't an sas connector
<patdk-wk> that is a quad sas/sata connector
<patdk-wk> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816116097
<Takyoji> ahh; as for price, would that be sane for just a 2-4 disk RAID 1?
<patdk-wk> depends
<patdk-wk> highpoint hasn't had a good history if their cards working with bios's very nicely
<Takyoji> any personal brand recommendations?
<patdk-wk> these days, I've been on lsi
<patdk-wk> but I normally always get battery backed raid cards
<patdk-wk> a 4port lsi is like $180 I think on there
<patdk-wk> almost every one uses lsi, intel, supermicro, ibm, hp, ...
<patdk-wk> they are all just rebranded
<Takyoji> well, isn't it moreso the ICs produced by LSI and assembled by Intel, IBM, and so on? :P
<patdk-wk> exactly how much customization can one do and still have a working card?
<patdk-wk> in the case of ibm, disable the raid5 support in firmware
<patdk-wk> but the real issue is, lsi won't help you if you don't have a real lsi card
<patdk-wk> and lsi is normally good about support
<Takyoji> Gah, it's inconvenient how NewEgg just has an asston of obscure brands for controllers and bays
<Takyoji> also, there are backplanes with controllers, yes? Not just FakeRAID or anything?
<RoyK> Takyoji: software raid is usually faster anyway :P
<Takyoji> in what way? :P
<Takyoji> Are the controllers usually even a bottleneck sometimes, or?
<RoyK> the little processor on the board is generally slower than the one you have as your cpu
<RoyK> so as long as you have sufficient bandwidth between disk and cpu and memory, software raid is likely to be better
<RoyK> with SATA ports on PCIex, that shouldn't be an issue
<RoyK> also, software raid is usually far more flexible than those controller-based RAID systems unless they are rather expensive
<Takyoji> So then in what case would a controller be sufficient over software RAID?
<RoyK> any sata controller will do
<Takyoji> or hardware RAID I should say
<RoyK> Takyoji: why hardware raid?
<Takyoji> So that it's transparent from the kernel?
<RoyK> what is the benefit in that?
<RoyK> software raid is faster and easier to troubleshoot once the shit hits the fan
<RoyK> and more flexible
<dkn> i've also had software raid work on multiple machines by just moving the disks between them in the event of a motherboard, or controller failure
<RoyK> with hardware raid, you'll need the same raid board if you need to move the drives - sometimes the same firmware version
<RoyK> and even if the board says LSI something, it could be anything - old 3ware or some other stuff
<dkn> particularly troublesome if you use the fake raid built into the motherboard.... and then your 3yr old motherboard bites the dust....
<dkn> beem there....
<dkn> software raid from here on out unless you're running nodes and you can afford to have then entire machine down or service
<RoyK> most cheap NAS things use linux software raid
 * dkn is full of typo's today
 * RoyK uses ZFS for important stuff
<dkn> well some of the hardware raid stuff is really well integrated with the chasis so you get the nice red light next to the failed drive so the datacenter guys can swap it out right away without needing access to the system... but that might be a little bigger scope then some of us here...
<RoyK> dkn: there are tools that can do that for even software raid/zfs solutions
<RoyK> most controllers come with such tools
<RoyK> and then, when, not if, the shit hits the fan, you can easily reassembly the RAID on another box, with other controllers etc
<dkn> i don't know if my motherboard came with the cable to attach to the backplane of the hot swap bays though.... i'd be interested in getting it working if you knew how to pass them message from mdadm to the supermicro LSI chip if i had the port =
<RoyK> dkn: sas2ircu
<RoyK> dkn: that works for the SAS6 controllers, such as 92xx
<RoyK> or SAS2, perhaps, 6Gbps SAS
<dkn> royk: thank's i'll give it a go later on :)
<RoyK> mdadm won't flash automatically, but a small shell script might do :P
<RoyK> dkn: using those with openindiana for some high-volume servers
<RobinBAwesome> i'm trying to make an automated server install cd, and the installer can't see my preseed. i've got preseed.cfg at the top level of the cd and i'm trying to get it using preseed/url=file:///cdrom/preseed.cfg.
<RobinBAwesome> does anybody know what it should be?
<RobinBAwesome> so far the other stuff that doesn't work is url=file:///preseed.cfg, url=file:preseed.cfg, url=file:///cdrom/./preseed.cfg, file=/cdrom/preseed.cfg, and file=preseed.cfg
<uvirtbot> New bug: #871949 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.7.0-1ubuntu0.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871949
<uvirtbot> New bug: #871952 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871952
<Takyoji> How do you check for harddrive failures in a software RAID (using mdadm) then?
<RoyK> smartctl?
<koolhead11> lynxman: around :P
<koolhead11> i dont see much of difference in nova-manage commands :D
<RoyK> Takyoji: most RAID controllers don't check data integrity - they just rely on the harddisk's CRC, meaning if the disk says it's an error, they mark it an error. The only filesystems doing actual data checks are (AFAIK) ZFS and btrfs. the former only works on solaris and BSD and under FUSE on linux, the latter isn't stable yet
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> but what I mean is for the whole entire drive failing
<uvirtbot> New bug: #871966 in cloud-init (main) "FQDN written to /etc/hosts causes problems for clustering systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871966
<Takyoji> is there a way to write a script to just occasionally check?
<Takyoji> Or is it just a matter of trying to read a file, and if there's an IO error, the harddrive has failed? :P
<RoyK> Takyoji: if a drive fails, md will see that quite easily
<RoyK> so if you have a spare, that will be set into service
<RoyK> if not, well, no harm done unless you find bad data elsewhere
<Takyoji> So in software RAID, if there's an error on one of them (but not complete failure at all); it wouldn't be able to autocorrect it, or move it to a different sector, or? (if using EXT3 or EXT4)
<RoyK> Takyoji: I use zfs on openindiana for important stuff
<RoyK> it's not related to the filesystem on top
<RoyK> md will find the data if it's available
<RoyK> and reconstruct it from parity if a sector goes bad
<RoyK> Takyoji: generally, software raid is like hardware raid - the only difference is that the software is running on linux and not on some chip
<RoyK> "hardware" raid is just software raid offloaded to another cpu
<RoyK> some of the expensive boards have hardware accellerators for that, but I somewhat doubt that makes a big difference
<RoyK> it's just XOR after all
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> also, is this really the form factor of 2 CD-ROM drives? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994075
<Takyoji> 5.25"
<RoyK> I have something like that
<RoyK> works well
<RoyK> not that model, but something from Lian Li
<RoyK> without hotswap, though
<RoyK> keep in mind that the controller and driver must support hotswap for it to be usable
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> but anyway, I measured  5.75" x 3.5" on my system, which doesn't seem to match the proportions specified
<Takyoji> unless if it's just the faceplate that is that size.
<RoyK> 5.25"
<RoyK> that's the size of a CDROM
<RoyK> or a normal DVD drive
<Takyoji> alright
<cce> For the purposes of a virtual appliance, I'm wondering how small the "minimal" unbuntu server distribution is, using vmbuilder it seems to be making 350MB images.  Is there a way to get a much smaller one?
<RoyK> Takyoji: if you don't need the flexibility of md, as in adding drives to an existing raid5 to expand it, I'd suggest you should try zfs on openindiana or fbsd - it's far better when it comes to data safety
<RoyK> cce: with current USB sticks at 16GB, is it really necessary to make it that small?
<cce> RoyK: well, if you're downloading your app as an appliance?
<RoyK> I get your point
<cce> 350M is ~145M compressed, that's a good 10 min download
<RoyK> cce: perhaps try debian - it's a bit slimmer
<RoyK> ubuntu includes a bunch of stuff you normally don't need
 * cce can get FreeBSD down to 30-40M, but it's increasingly difficult to fight linux dominance 
<RoyK> did you try debian?
<cce> not yet... linux noob I am
<RoyK> it should be down to 100 megs on a standard install
<cce> RoyK does it use libvirt and stuff?
<cce> RoyK: that's useful
<cce> Thank you.
<RoyK> ubuntu came from the land of debian, so it's the same tools, same packaging system etc
<Takyoji> It's just RAID 1. :P
<Takyoji> 3 harddrives
<RoyK> what is?
<Takyoji> of what we'll have.
<RoyK> three-side mirrors?
<Takyoji> yes
<RoyK> is that what you use?
<Takyoji> a 3-disk RAID 1
<RoyK> then what's the problem?
<Takyoji> just referring to "as in adding drives to an existing raid5"
<RoyK> Takyoji: md supports that
<RoyK> or converting between raid5 and raid6
<RoyK> linux md is far more than just mirrors
<RoyK> lvm only supports mirrors
<RoyK> but that's another thing
<RoyK> if you only need mirroring, anything will do
<RoyK> md, lvs, zfs, even btrfs can do that
<SpamapS> LVM has striping too
<Takyoji> and this will have the OS install on it and everything
<Takyoji> as an aside
<Omni_Lynk> what would be a good small gui for Ubuntu Server? Something that will not be used much past initial setup?
<RoyK> Takyoji: last I checked, you can't boot from RAID[56]
<Takyoji> I know mdadm is in the alternate installer for Ubuntu; but not sure if there's lvm, zfs, etc
<RoyK> SpamapS: striping doesn't count
<Takyoji> As stated, RAID 1. :P
<RoyK> as for raid-1, md is fine, so is lvs
<Takyoji> I just don't know how I'd go at setting up anything other than mdadm
<RoyK> well, mdadm is safe
<RoyK> and very stable
<Takyoji> Or would it be as simple as: installing to one harddrive, then in the OS environment to install and setup the RAID?
<RoyK> just setup a three-drive mirror
<RoyK> the installer will install grub on all of them and it should be safe as heaven
<Takyoji> So just go with mdadm then? :P
<RoyK> Takyoji: yes
<Takyoji> alright
<RoyK> mdadm has been stable for what, 10 years? 15?
<Omni_Lynk> what would be a good small gui for Ubuntu Server? Something that will not be used much past initial setup?
<RoyK> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop :P
<RoyK> Omni_Lynk: I'd suggest you learn administrating by the commandline, though
<Omni_Lynk> i'm planning on it, however i'm under the gun and i do not know all of the commands yet to actually swim in the Command Line.  best i could do is stay aflot for 5 minutes before drowning.
<RoyK> Omni_Lynk: there are few tools available on the gui - the gui is meant for users, not admins
<RoyK> Omni_Lynk: do it the hard way :P
<Omni_Lynk> yeah, trial by fire. That is what i asked, had a good 2 months to play with it, then server's motherboard blew. now i have everything running on a desktop machine and need to get it moved & shares done as fast as possible. :(
<jason_II> So I'm on an Ubuntu 10.04 box with no network manager... static IP, subnet, and gateway set in /interfaces and DNS servers along with search and domain are in /etc/resolv.conf. I can ping IPs externally, but I cannot ping hostnames externally (www.weather.com, etc(. What am I missing??
<Patrickdk> a working resolv.conf file
<jason_II> nevermind
<jason_II> I didnt realize I had to have "nameserver" before each DNS
<jason_II> I thought I could just have the IP of the DNS *facepalm*
<Patrickdk> heh
<Patrickdk> I personally would remove the domain and search
<Patrickdk> unless you love to use just hostnames
<jason_II> from past experience I may need it. This is an LTSP thin client server.
<Patrickdk> I always find it annoying, and abuses the crap out of my dns servers
<Patrickdk> ok :)
<jason_II> I thought I remember clients having an issue and putting in search/domain helped...
<jason_II> I'll try without and see what happens. :P
<Patrickdk> I always find it annoying that every single lookup failure causes it to trigger a search
<Patrickdk> mygod.example.com doesn't exist? well does mygod.example.com.example.org exist?
<jason_II> yeahhh
<jason_II> gotcha
<jason_II> Im just happy I got these darn powerpc systems running as clients...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872000 in apache2 (main) "/etc/apache2/mods-available/suexec.load has group read" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872000
<dkn> http://www.norcotek.com/product_images/flyer/rpc4164ff.jpg
<Dulcin> Hi, is it possible to have an ordered list start at 1.1 instead of 1?
<Dulcin> oh crap wrong channel
<Dulcin> my bad
<koolhead17> Daviey: around?
<soren> smoser: I'm trying to use the vmdk from http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/ in kvm... That's not going to work is it?
<soren> smoser: That's the VMDK+QEmu problem you mentioned at some point, right?
<utlemming> soren: nope
<soren> utlemming: Because the vmdk flavour isn't support by QEmu?
<utlemming> soren: correct
<soren> utlemming: It'll happily convert it to RAW, but the resulting image looks like nonsense.
<utlemming> soren: those are compressed VMDK's
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872024 in postfix (main) "package postfix 2.8.2-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872024
<soren> utlemming: Oh.
<utlemming> soren: I thought smoser converted those to qcow2's, so I'm surprised to see they are vmdk's
<utlemming> your other option is to convert to raw using VBoxManage and then convert to qcow2 using qemu-img convert
<utlemming> it sucks I know
<soren> utlemming: I tried to figure out how to do it with VBoxManage, but failed.
<soren> utlemming: Note: These are the natty images.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872029 in open-vm-tools (multiverse) "Date Display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872029
<utlemming> soren: sorry...missing your chat...still around?
<utlemming> soren: 1) vboxmanage clonehd --format raw natty.vmdk natty.raw
<utlemming> soren: 2) qemu-img convert -c -O qcow2 natty.raw natty.qcow2
<utlemming> soren: 3) profit....or something like that
<utlemming> soren: drop the "-c" if you want uncompressed qcow2. I would go compressed because it is faster on the upload, and save you ~400MB
<lynxman> koolhead17: hey, back now :
<koolhead17> lynxman: :)
<koolhead17> i was having conversation with vishy. he suggested i need to modify my nova.conf with deprecated  option
<koolhead17> and also some change with older configuration has to be done in paste.ini or something, i need to check tomorrow as am home finally :)
<koolhead17> lynxman: where you able to get toggle to True with opetion
<koolhead17> nova-manage role has option?
<lynxman> koolhead17: I normally just use the admin user straight
<koolhead17> lynxman: i was testing RBAC control so i had to assign those options :)
<koolhead17> one thing which i have to test tomorrow is nova-manage role modify "" "" True option
<koolhead17> cos after assigning this i was able to add/manage an instance from dashboard even. :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: cool :)
<koolhead17> lynxman: i will paste exact wat vishy told me tomorrow once am in office as in about noauth and modifying paste.ini or sumthing :P
<koolhead17> gosh i hate these moron economists and media channels screaming laud about recession :(
<lynxman> koolhead17: lol
<koolhead17> lynxman: http://www.bloomberg.com/video/77239564/
<koolhead17> :D
<koolhead17> i will move to agriculture then.
<lynxman> koolhead17: bloomberg? jeez man :)
<koolhead17> lynxman: i just hate all these big business channels :D
<lynxman> koolhead17: heh
<koolhead17> after watching them i ind economists are the folks who make most out of everything
<nigelb> lynxman: hey got a minute?
<lynxman> nigelb: sure!
<nigelb> lynxman: what's the difference between orchestra and ensemble?
<nigelb> (friend
<nigelb> (friend's doing a pressentation)
<lynxman> nigelb: orchestra and juju are two different tools for two very different purposes
<nigelb> juju is create, use, destroy?
<dkn> i think my rsync is doing something with the soft links too, http:/paste.ubuntu.com/705635/ i'm copying the serverbackup to backup..... 656gb to 1.1TB????
<lynxman> nigelb: juju is a high level orchestration service, giving you a 10,000 feet view of your system, being able to deploy charms (full apps) and all that they need around them
<lynxman> nigelb: orchestra is a hardware provisioning service, to be able to preseed machines and for example, let them get configured by juju :)
<nigelb> ah
<koolhead17> lynxman: lol!! 10,000 feet
<lynxman> nigelb: I'd say that in comparison for example with chef, orchestra would be below it and juju above
<dkn> i did rsync -a serverbackup/ backup/
<lynxman> nigelb: hehe :)
<koolhead17> nigelb: your friend doing presentation where?
<nigelb> lynxman: Thanks!
<nigelb> koolhead17: Philadelphia LUG
<koolhead17> nigelb: Woahh!! i i thought some meetup in blr :)
<koolhead17> cool
<lynxman> nigelb: there's some presentations you can tap some info from as well
<lynxman> nigelb: I did one at puppetconf, let me get the URL...
<nigelb> lynxman: ooh, that'd rock :)
<lynxman> nigelb: http://www.slideshare.net/derleiermann/juju-puppetconf
<nigelb> lynxman: *whee* thanks!
<koolhead17> lynxman: i feel orchestra is daddy of cobbler!! :D
<koolhead17> *big
<lynxman> koolhead17: cobbler is a big part of it, but there's more :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: like a python written ec2 metadata-like service (made by yours truly)
<lynxman> koolhead17: nagios integration, rsyslog integration, squid integration, etc
<koolhead17> lynxman: have to finish diablo integration on oneiric first then i will check orchestra :D
<koolhead17> lynxman: that sounds cool though. :P
<lynxman> koolhead17: sounds fun :)
<koolhead17> lynxman: what is your current setup, your running everything from oneiric repo
<koolhead17> am still using nova on natty and else on oneiric
<koolhead17> and i am really curious since we have like 2 days before oneiric release are we shipping with keystone :D
<Daviey> koolhead17: yo'll
<koolhead17> hi Daviey
<lynxman> koolhead17: yeah we need to work on the latest and greatest, so oneiric it is ;)
<lynxman> Daviey: hey sir o/
<koolhead17> lynxman: last time i tried oneiric i was not able to use mysql database so i left and moved back to natty
<koolhead17> :D
<koolhead17> Daviey: sir. spent whole day on role based access control, still no luck :(
<koolhead17> zul: hey :)
<Daviey> koolhead17: :(
<Daviey> hey lynxman
<koolhead17> Daviey: am sure i will have it done tomorrow for sure :D
<koolhead17> just need to understand the noauth thing and what old change has to be done in paste.ini thing
<Daviey> koolhead17: well i need to go to sleep, but i'd love to hear how you got on.
<lynxman> Daviey: sleep tight and see you tomorrow ;)
<Daviey> you don't want noauth.. that really does mean NO AUTH :)
<Daviey> lynxman: o/
<koolhead17> Daviey: i troubled vishy or a while and he replied with some suggestion
<koolhead17> :D
<utlemming> Daviey: when you get up, I tracked down the APT thing too...its a meta problem affecting ubuntu-server
<koolhead17> *for
<Daviey> koolhead17: oh rocking, fancy forwarding that - i'd love to read it
<Daviey> utlemming: oh?
<utlemming> Daviey: you can read the bug, but the fix is to mark "update-notifier-common" into the server tasks
<utlemming> Daviey: the change happened between Lucid and Natty, so Natty and Oneiric are both affected
<koolhead17> Daviey: tomorrow 1st thing will share it with you. i need to understand what he meant by change to older configuration in paste.ini
<Daviey> utlemming: smoser was worried about introducing that on m1.tiny...
<Daviey> koolhead17: thanks
<koolhead17> if i crack this i think i can get dashboard working with all powers!! :D
<soren> utlemming: "the APT thing"?
<utlemming> Daviey: I have some reservations about that too
<utlemming> soren: yup
<Daviey> utlemming: wait, Lucid was smoser's first release, right?
<soren> Daviey: No.
<utlemming> Daviey: not sure
<soren> Daviey: Karmic.
<Daviey> bug 870121
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 870121 in ubuntu "APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists not set in cloud images" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870121
<Daviey> ie, you can't see pending updates - and the apt-cache is always stale.
<Daviey> soren: So this is something we can blame on smoser?
<soren> Daviey: We can blame lots of stuff on smoser. I don't know what we're talking about right now, though.
<soren> Daviey: Oh, bug 870121?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 870121 in ubuntu "APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists not set in cloud images" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870121
<utlemming> soren: that's the bug we're talking about
 * Daviey takes comfort in attributing the blame to smoser
<soren> utlemming: Do we know how it gets set on regular installs?
<Daviey> soren: keep up at the back
<Daviey> 23:39 < utlemming> Daviey: you can read the bug, but the fix is to mark "update-notifier-common" into the server tasks
<Daviey> which implies that is done on the desktop
<soren> Ah.
<utlemming> Daviey, soren: the short story is that "ubuntu-desktop" pulls in "update-notifier-common" as a depedency. The server task list does not include update-notifier.
<soren> So..
<soren> The bug says:
<utlemming> update-notifier-common provides the apt config that we want
<soren> "In Desktop and Server ISO we set APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists:
<soren> "
<soren> So how/why does it happen on server installs?
<utlemming> soren: I _installed_ a new minimial server on Friday and it did not have it
<soren> utlemming: Ah.
<utlemming> My beta1 ISO install for server had it set
<soren> So the bug lies.
<Daviey> soren: I think my initial anlaysis was incorrect.
<soren> I agree with smoser. The cloud images should do what the server install does.
<Daviey> and server is doing it wrong.
<soren> So if the server isntall doesn't do this, I'd say the bug is invalid.
<soren> In its current form, at least.
<Daviey> the bug isn't invalid.
<soren> We may want both server and cloud to have this enabled, but that's a different story.
<soren> Ok.
<Daviey> having an out of date caceh and not able to see pending updates (esp. with byobu enabled), isn't cool.
<soren> I either disagree or am missing something.
<Daviey> soren: the thought you you disagreeing with me astounds me :)
<soren> Daviey: Yeah. Preposterous.
<Daviey> it really comes down to target audiences.
<Daviey> :)
<utlemming> Daviey: how hard is it to change the meta-data? I may not be the biggest fan of byubo, but showing no updates is a bad user experience and will result in bugs. I'm inclined to agree that this is a bug.
<Daviey> utlemming: Changing it is easy, the concern is, rightly so, is will m1.tiny choke on this?
<utlemming> Daviey: I have concerns that it will affect the m1.tiny/t1.micros, but I also don't think that the t1.micros are usable for anything other than a glorified shell account.
<Daviey> it's just and automated suod apt-get update... so should be ok... but very late.
<utlemming> Daviey: I have argued that we should limit support on them just because they are so resource constrained
<Daviey> well it did take too much support to try and gtet java working on them.
<Daviey> So i would back that claim, i think.
<soren> Sorry, what? Are the m1.tiny or m1.micro sizes unable to apt-get update?!?
<utlemming> Java is not working on them yet
<utlemming> soren: no, the concern is that having cronjobs could affect the performance of a t1.micro/m1.tiny.
<utlemming> soren: the t1.micro is very starved and cronjobs and the like can push them into a hyper-visor enforced coma
<soren> utlemming: The overhead of being a cronjob should be miniscule.
<utlemming> soren: at least with the t1.micro, the machine just drops off the face of the planet until the load characteristics match what Amazon wants.
<soren> utlemming: So it's really about the ability to run "apt-get update". Right?
 * utlemming looks the EC2 doc...
<Daviey> bed
<Daviey> fiish this tomrrow
<Daviey> nn
<utlemming> 'night Daviey
<smw> utlemming,  the micro does not drop off completely
<smw> utlemming, it does go very slow though. When doing a large number of updates at once, it finishes slowly. But it is not too bad
<utlemming> smw: I have to respectfully disagree. If you have a mostly idle micro, then occasional spikes are okay. If you one under sustained load, it will become unresponsive until the backlog clears. Try running LTP on a t1.micro and watch it become unusable for the next 21 hours.
<koolhead17> nyt Daviey :D
<smw> utlemming, 21 hours?!
<utlemming> smw: yup
<smw> utlemming, I have never had even close to that type of problems... what is LTP?
<utlemming> smw: Linux Test Suite
<smw> utlemming, but then again, the most computationally intensive thing I do on a micro is large updates or compiling
<utlemming> smw: which fits the performance expectations for a t1.micro -- occasional spikes in CPU usage.
<smw> utlemming, yeah
<utlemming> so the fear here is that a t1.micro performing near the baseline will get pushed over the top and then die
<smw> utlemming, my company is not stingy and ups the instance type whenever we do anything with computation or we put something into prod
<utlemming> smw: glad to hear :)
<utlemming> smw: the t1.micro concerns me for a couple reasons. The first is that most people don't understand it and the second is that when it behaves like it is supposed to, they blame Ubuntu.
<utlemming> with all said, I am not sure that turning the job on is a bad thing per se -- having updates available is a good thing on every other instance type -- but the perception is what bothers me
<smw> utlemming, nice :-)
<smw> utlemming, we don't get many people confused with a slow micro on ##aws
<dkn> in lvm..... a vg can span multiple pv, can lv span multiple vg?
<Jasonn> Tohuw:
<Tohuw> Hello. This will be better, so as not to further fill up #ubuntu. Anyway... you moved the lock file, and did it spawn another one?
<Tohuw> Run ls -a /var/lib/dpkg to find out.
<Jasonn> .  ..  alternatives  available  available-old  cmethopt  diversions  diversions-old  format  info  lock  lock.OLD  parts  statoverride  statoverride-old  status  status-old  triggers  updates
<Jasonn>  
<Jasonn> It appears so :o
<Jasonn> and I also dont want to restart the server :3
<Tohuw> Understood. Try removing any processes employing the file: sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Tohuw> Then try removing it
<Tohuw> or moving it; either is fine. It's just a lock file and we can see your system is capable of using it.
<Tohuw> Ruh roh?
<Tohuw> dkn: no
<Jasonn> Tohuw: well, you coulda given me a heads up
<Jasonn> :3
<dkn> kinda odd.. it's supposed to be this gloriously flexible system...
<Tohuw> Jasonn: :\ your network connection died when you fuser'd the file, didn't it?
<dkn> i guess the vg does all the flexing..
<Tohuw> dkn: Don't confuse flexibility with "uses the logic I expect it to use"
<dkn> lol
<Tohuw> Jasonn: If so, that was an unforseen consequence. I'm sorry to hear that happend.
<Tohuw> hrm. I'll be semi-around Jasonn, should you need additional assistance.
<Jasonn> Tohuw: yeah, it fixed it, thanks :D - Actually, it killed most of my processes
<Tohuw> Jasonn: eek. That may be because dpkg was dealing with multiple dependencies or touching a lot of areas to get mysql installed... dpkg follows instructions to stop services and what not, and you just told it to go get bent. Hopefully, you should be up and running now. You may want to run some checks though. man dpkg for information; it's important to learn about this.
<z3r0c0d3> hi alll
<Tohuw> !hello | z3r0c0d3
<z3r0c0d3> anybody could help me with SAMBA
<Tohuw> !ask | z3r0c0d3
<ubottu> z3r0c0d3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<z3r0c0d3> i cant put it to work
<Tohuw> !doesntwork | z3r0c0d3
<ubottu> z3r0c0d3: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Tohuw> (ubottu gives more support on the ubuntu channels than everyone else combined.)
<patdk-lap> ya, but the postfix bot puts it to shame :)
<patdk-lap> it's triggers a few times a second :)
<z3r0c0d3> i cant access ir from ubuntu desk
<twb`> patdk-lap: dpkg's is much better, too
<z3r0c0d3> only for windows
<twb`> patdk-lap: I don't know why ubottu wasn't seeded with dpkg bots info entries
<z3r0c0d3> how can i get this working ?
<patdk-lap> z3r0c0d3, what is the error?
<patdk-lap> you aren't giving any details
<z3r0c0d3> sorry
<z3r0c0d3> when i access from windows it ask me for a user name and password
<patdk-lap> I mean, ive been running samba for a good 15years now, haven't had an issue
<Tohuw> z3r0c0d3: "can't access it" is not enough information. What is the error? Where is the share? What version of Ubuntu Server/what version of SAMBA (run smbstatus). Do you have a login saved for the share (check gnome-keyring)?
<z3r0c0d3> but from linux it says that cant retrive de server list
<Tohuw> Ah. Now you're providing something. So, what happens if you type smb://yourserver/yoursharename?
<Tohuw> (into nautilus)
<z3r0c0d3> error to mount windows share
<patdk-lap> it didn't ask for username/pass?
<z3r0c0d3> error: failed to mount the windows share
<z3r0c0d3> no
<z3r0c0d3> didnt
<Tohuw> Ok, from terminal on the Ubuntu client: smbclient -L servername
<patdk-lap> must be saved or you have guest access on
<patdk-lap> it asks me atleast
<Tohuw> patdk-lap: there are other possibilities.
<patdk-lap> ya, I know, hundreds :)
<z3r0c0d3> connection to server failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESFUL)
<Tohuw> However, I need to run. z3r0c0d3, I will be back in ~30 minutes, if no one has helped you by then.
<patdk-lap> what version of samba is on the server?
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-11
<z3r0c0d3> hmmm i upgraded to the last one
<qman__> can windows get to the share if you enter the user and password?
<patdk-lap> that is really realative
<z3r0c0d3> i'm using ubuntu 11.04
<qman__> also, have you run `smbpasswd -a username` for your user?
<z3r0c0d3> with windows i can entering user and pass
<z3r0c0d3> my user is added
<qman__> ok
<z3r0c0d3> when i try to enter it shows the message opening "group"
<z3r0c0d3> and the says cannot retrieve the server list
<smoser> look. that is not something you should change now.
<smoser> period.
<smoser> daviey, soren, utlemming.
<smoser> that is not a change you put in in 3 days before a release (now 2)
<smoser> you need no other information. something that has been broken for 2 years is not something you fix 2 days before release.
<twb`> +1
<twb`> Unless it involves data loss or other release-critical symptoms as covered in whatever Ubuntu's equivalent of the Policy document is
<twb`> smoser: I say that without knowing the specific thing you're discussing, of course :-)
<patdk-lap> cron'd apt-get updates
<patdk-lap> I've had mixed results, sometimes it works, sometimes not, but then I normally don't use them and do it myself as I watch updates myself
<twb`> I've turned them on in a few places and been unimpressed
<patdk-lap> I turned them on for my friends vm's, and they seem to work good, installed from lucid 10.04.2
<patdk-lap> atleast when I login, it always says, reboot pending, updates installed :)
<patdk-lap> or is that different? :)
<twb`> patdk-lap: that could be after a human did the upgrade
<patdk-lap> twb, except last login was me, and I didn't
<twb`> last login is a measure of when login began, not ended
<twb`> I could've logged in a year ago, left my shell open, done a kernel upgrade, not rebooted...
<patdk-lap> then who would of shown it
<twb`> I guess
<patdk-lap> they don't login, anyways
<patdk-lap> they could
<patdk-lap> but normally they just access via ftp/scp/http
<RoxyHart0> hi there sopmbody know whoi I can join a windows server 2008 to samba PDC?
<soren> smoser: Absolutely agree. I wasn't suggesting that at all.
<jamespage> morning all
<blinkiz> Hello. How do I configure ntp so it is possible to query it work the time? Want to act as a time server for my network
<w00> blinkiz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=862620 - just a few seconds to search
<blinkiz> w00, thanks
<Daviey> patdk-wk / twb: you are confusing updates with upgrades :)
<koolhead17> hi all
<sig09> -0 */1 * * *  command , what is this means in crontab
<dc5ala> sig09, i guess every full hour, what that -0 means no idea, should be just 0, no?
<_ruben> */1 is rather bogus, as it means the same as *
<sig09> yes  _ruben , that doesn't make sense
<lynxman> morning o/
<koolhead17> Daviey: ping
<koolhead17> lynxman: hey
<sig09>  5/1 = 5 , :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: hello thar :)
<koolhead17> sig09: :D
<sig09> but my doubt is that , what is the "-0" in the minute field ?
<koolhead17> Daviey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705939/  this is what vishy told me last night
<sig09> we can give 0-5 , that means 0,1,2,3,4 and 5, right ?
<_ruben> perhaps it means something to other (non-default) cron implementations
<lynxman> jamespage: shame you're not at the sprint :)
<jamespage> lynxman, ho-hum
<jamespage> having fun?
<lynxman> jamespage: looks like from here
<koolhead17> lynxman: whats cooking today :D
<lynxman> koolhead17: don't know :)
<koolhead17> lynxman: you will laugh if i tell you :D
<lynxman> koolhead17: surprise me :D
<koolhead17> lynxman: last night i told you i will run last command to check the dashboard stuff.
<koolhead17> nova-manage user  modify atulfinal  "" "" True
<koolhead17> once i set this
<koolhead17> then only i am able to do all admin based work for any user via dashboard!! :D
<koolhead17> lynxman: :D
<lynxman> koolhead17: hmm weird
<koolhead17> sudo nova-manage role add atulfinal sysadmin
<koolhead17> sudo nova-manage role add atulfinal sysadmin myproject
<koolhead17> i provided this two last night and tried to play via dashbaord i failed
<koolhead17> :D
<koolhead17> nova-manage user  modify atulfinal  "" "" True
<koolhead17> it worked
<koolhead17> :D
<lynxman> *shrug*
<koolhead17> lynxman: am going to keystone land today
<koolhead17> :P
<lynxman> koolhead17: best of lucks :)
<koolhead17> lynxman: :D
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872210 in ntp (main) "/etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate: Fails to stop openntp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872210
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872217 in munin "diskstats plugin: error "Byte order is not compatible"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872217
<Honksu> I had ubuntu server 10.04 LTS box and now I upgraded it into non LTS 11.04 which is not what I wanted. Can I upgrade/change it into LTS 11.04 somehow?
<pmatulis> Honksu: no
<Honksu> fuck
<pmatulis> Honksu: you upgraded it but it's not what you wanted?  how did that happen?
<Honksu> and if I turn update-manager switch to lts it's never going to find new releases because I have to be on LTS so I screwed it bad... :(
<oCean> Honksu: control your language here please
<pmatulis> Honksu: is the upgraded server running well?
<Honksu> yes
<pmatulis> Honksu: so not too bad then right?
<_ruben> Honksu: either reinstall with 10.04, or wait for 12.04 to be released which will be the next LTS
<pmatulis> _ruben: he'll need to upgrade to 11.10 first though
<Honksu> I hjsut have to go with _ruben's second advice and just wait for 12.04 and go through 11.10
<_ruben> pmatulis: which isn't too different from having to have had to upgrade to 11.04 to 10.10 ;-)
<Honksu> but if I go this way 10.04 LTS -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 LTS will the 12.04 really be LTS?
<_ruben> no matter how you get there, 12.04 = 12.04 = LTS
<Honksu> great
<Honksu> thanks mate
<memoryleak> How can I find files which were crated less then 3 hours ago?
<pmatulis> memoryleak: with the find command
<koolhead17> lynxman: :P
<memoryleak> pmatulis: I couldn't find something related to creation time
<_ruben> and the ctime option
<_ruben> -ctime even
<_ruben> err wait
<w00> That's last changed time
<nigelb> I don't think linux has a created time.
<memoryleak> modification time would do also
<nigelb> then you can use -ctime
<_ruben> or mtime
<nigelb> yeah, ctime seems to be days.
<_ruben> status vs contents
<nigelb> mtime would be more useful.
<nigelb> it might need some intenses man page reading :P
<w00> If he wants hours cmin would be more useful :)
<w00> s/cmin/mmin
<w00> Nonetheless, read the fine man :)
<_ruben> +1 ;)
<koolhead17> hope he is not scared now :P
<_ruben> was looking for the option to pass your search params on the man commandline, but can't seem to recall it
<nigelb> _ruben: /something works
<memoryleak> touch /var/www/test & find /var/www/ -cmin 2               doesn't work
<memoryleak> find doesn't list test
<w00> -2
<_ruben> nigelb: i meant "man foo <smth>/bar" .. open manpage for foo and search for bar
<nigelb> _ruben: ah!
<_ruben> less should support +/something as param, but can't get to work either .. oh well
<nigelb> I'm doing a "man man" and it feels meta :)
<memoryleak> ah got it :)
<koolhead17> zul: congrats. mysql/pgsql auth working for diablo on newer/latest oneiric image :D
 * koolhead17 can be happy 4 something finally :D
<zul> koolhead17: thanks but i had nothing to do with that
<koolhead17> zul: i thought you were working on nova packaging :D
<zul> oh....maybe im not awake yet
<koolhead17> zul: trouble you later!! :D
<d1b> has anyone tried native zfs on linux?
<patdk-wk> d1b, yep, wasn't impressed (yet)
<d1b> patdk-wk: why not?
<patdk-wk> it works
<patdk-wk> but not really usable
<d1b> because?
<patdk-wk> of what they say on their website
<patdk-wk> it works, but hasn't been tuned
<d1b> http://zfsonlinux.org/ --> this one ?
<d1b> right ok
<d1b> patdk-wk: what would you recommend for something like zfs on linux then ? btrfs is also "not stable" / optimised iirc
<d1b> i'm hatin' on mdadm right now
<patdk-wk> hmm, there is nothing?
<d1b> that's totally not a good answer
<patdk-wk> don't ask for the impossible then
<d1b> it isn't impossible
<d1b> :)
<patdk-wk> ok, then write/fix it then, it's open source
<ersi> Well, how long is a string?
<d1b> well how bad was the performance on native linux zfs?
<ersi> And why is it that length?
<smoser> Daviey, am i wrong about bug 870121 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 870121 in ubuntu "APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists not set in cloud images" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870121
<smoser> is it a regression?
<Daviey> smoser: looked into it, it was introduced in Maverick.
<Daviey> smoser: bug 588340 introduced the regression.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 588340 in byobu "reduce byobu recommends" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588340
<siretart> hi
<smoser> well thats somewhat bogus anyway
<siretart> is bug #872210 something people would like to see fixed in oneiric-proposed?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 872210 in ntp "/etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate: Fails to stop openntp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872210
<smoser> the fact that we were getting that "essential" package via what should basically be a leaf package.
<Daviey> smoser: aye, it isn't bogus because we had that behaviour and it was masking something that should be base.
<smoser> right. so the fix is to add update-notifier-common to some common (perhaps 'server') task at the beginning of 'P'
<Daviey> Yeah.. we have a window to add it right now to Oneiric.
<Daviey> The impact seems to be minimal.
<Daviey> after right now, we are too late.
<Daviey> The fact it hasn't been noticed for two releases makes me think it's not urgent.
<Daviey> I think fixing it for LTS release is more importiant.
<zul> morning
<Daviey> afternoon zul
<jamespage> hi zul
<koolhead17> :(
<lynxman> zul: heya o/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872261 in autofs5 (main) ""service autofs <command>" fails with "Rejected send message"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872261
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, https://code.launchpad.net/~gandelman-a/ubuntu/oneiric/cobbler/lp850880-850866/+merge/78904
<smoser> adam_g, did some good work there.
<smoser> what would you tihnk about adding '--replace' option to 'cobbler import' and trying to put that upstream.
<zul> it would make it easier in the long run
<RoAkSoAx> indeed
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: is that merged or you still waiting to get it fixed?
<smoser> well, its SRU at best right now, so there isn't a complete rush
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<smoser> but clearly we'd want it, and we could SRU it
<zul> smoser: so that db change for nova, i had a look and it looks ok to me but it exposes a nother bug, did you see if that got fixed as well?
<smoser> bug numbers?
<smoser> http://pad.lv/838581 is not a db change
<smoser> not a schema change (bug 838581)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 838581 in nova "Failures in db_pool code: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '_keymap' or not returning rows." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838581
<smoser> zul, ^
<zul> right but it exposes more bugs
<jcastro> anyone feel like talking about orchestra for ubuntu open week? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<zul> smoser: doh...forget it, thats ok for me
<zul> jcastro: i thought Spamaps was interested in doing it
<smoser> zul, i'm missing something. please exlain.
<jcastro> he's doing juju
<zul> smoser: you arent...i just need more caffine
<smoser> i think we talked about orchestra last time.
<smoser> just replay the script
<jcastro> right
<smoser> jcastro, really, i don tthink we've made too many improvements in orchestra since then but kirkland or lynxman might think otherwise.
<lynxman> smoser: not really, it's in my agenda to add nagios support to orchestra but it's not there yet
<jcastro> smoser: yeah also, it's a new crowd each time
<jcastro> so repeats are most welcome
<jcastro> SpamapS: hey what time slot do you want for openweek?
<RoAkSoAx> b/win 21
<kirkland> smoser: jcastro: depends on when "the last time" was
<smoser> hallyn_, around ?
<jcastro> kirkland: so we could do a general "server" one, or an orchestra one
<jcastro> I would lean towards orchestra because it's newish
<kirkland> jcastro: I'll gladly do an Orchestra one
<kirkland> jcastro: when's the date?
<jcastro> alright, snag a slot!!
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> week after release (next week)
<kirkland> jcastro: : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Timetable#preview
<jcastro> hah, nice title
<hallyn_> smoser: yes, what's up?
<smoser> my laptop is currently showing the lxc isue regarding /dev/ptx/0
<smoser> err... /ev/pts/0
<smoser> gah. /dev/pts/0
<smoser> this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/863629
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 863629 in libvirt "libvirt-lxc: virFileOpenTtyAt can't be called on /some/other/dev/pts" [High,Confirmed]
<hallyn_> smoser: so can you see anything indicating why lxc_driver is not holding /dev/pts/0 open?
<hallyn_> smoser: do you know who we have who's active with glibc development?
<smoser> slangasek or doku would be knowledgable i'm sure.
<smoser> but they know everything
<hallyn_> just lookig for someone with some creds who can get them to consider this a bug
<smoser> hallyn_, so you think that to "fix" this, i can do one of 2 things:
<smoser> a.) apply your libvirt patch
<smoser> b.) get a /dev/pts/0 created (which i'm currently unable to do)
<hallyn_> oh, now, wait.
<hallyn_> i mean yes, a. should work
<hallyn_> but if b. doesn't work, that's interesting
<smoser> i'm unable to get a /dev/pts/0 created.
<hallyn_> so that means something is holding /dev/pts/0 pinned somehow so it can't get re-used
<smoser> ie, just opening up a new terminal doesnt do it.
<hallyn_> that is something which i have not been able to reproduce
<hallyn_> this is amd64?
<smoser> yes.
<hallyn_> can you pb the output of lsof?
<smoser> hallyn_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/706158/
<smoser> thats the interesting part
<smoser> and i know how i did it
<smoser> after i log in i start a bip proxy with:
<smoser>  ssh -o ControlPath=none -C -L 7778:localhost:7778 -f -N ${HOST}
 * hallyn_ shakes his head
<hallyn_> you couldn't mention that before?  :)
<hallyn_> but,
<hallyn_> how did you do it on the cloud instance then?
<hallyn_> surely you weren't running bip there
<smoser> i never knew what was doing it before.
<hallyn_> smoser: ok, let's move over to -devel to ping doku and slangasek?
<smoser> on cloud instances i can do it by logging in, starting screen, logging out...i think.
<hallyn_> smoser: does my patch, then, not fix it on your laptop?
<smoser> i can test the patch.
<hallyn_> cool
<allowoverride> hi
<iuytfr> hello there
<iuytfr> anyone there ?
<sloop_> hello
<iuytfr> hi sloop_
<Ursinha> hi guys, we're in a meeting at the moment, but ask your questions and I'm sure someone will answer if available :)
<iuytfr> i got HP server DL380 G7 server with 8 which is in production, i made a mistake between raid creation
<sloop_> someone know how i find the total time in a linux system, not only the since the last boot, like uptime
<Ursinha> sloop_, you mean when it was installed?
<sloop_> since the first boot
<iuytfr> i done raid 10 in 4 instead of 8 disks
<sloop_> Ursinha: yes
<iuytfr> is it possible to change the raid without restarting the server ?
<sloop_> <iuytfr> if you dont use the partition, yes
<sloop_> is it possible?
<iuytfr> i got hpaccucli
<iuytfr> how to do it ?
<iuytfr> which partition ?
<sloop_> umount the partition first
<sloop_> not, before this, backup your data
<sloop_> and umount the partition
<iuytfr> there is no way to umount partition
<sloop_> and play with mdadm /dev/md0 --grow --level=5
<sloop_> or other level
<iuytfr> there are virtual machine allready running
<sloop_> why you can't umount the partition?
<iuytfr> umount which partitioN ?
<sloop_> the md device
<iuytfr> and it is not raid soft
<sloop_> what is?
<iuytfr> !raid hard manage by hpacculi
<ubottu> iuytfr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sloop_> hpacculi is a fake raid, it's better that you use mdadm linux raid
<sloop_> in this case, you only can do it restarting the server, and, in boot time, edit the raid options
<sloop_> continue with my case, anybody know how to view the total uptime in a linux system?
<Ursinha> sloop_, trying to figure out :)
<sloop_> Ursinha: thanks!
<just-a-visitor> There is a „tuptime” utility (http://sourceforge.net/projects/tuptime/), but it uses cron and init to collect uptime statistics, so it will not allow to calculate uptime before installation.
<sloop_> just-a-visitor: looks great, if i install it in a new system, i exactly find that i was looking for
<sloop_> do you use it?
<just-a-visitor> No, I have googled for the possible answer. Looks actively developed though.
<sloop_> ok, great
<sloop_> I tried it now i my system and later, problably, in my server-farm
<Ursinha> sloop_: so it seems that that is not possible
<Ursinha> or I lost my google foo (which is possible)
<sloop_> Ursinha: not possible for a working system, but I think that is acceptable the installation of tuptime for a new system
<sloop_> looks a very small script
<sloop_> not?
<Ursinha> I haven't heard of tuptime, to be honest
<genii-around> It would probably just keep adding the /proc/uptime numbers to a total kept in a separate file surviving reboots
<sloop_> I haven't heard anything yet, but every day know anything new
<Ursinha> that's clever
<sloop_> :)
<Ursinha> I'm kinda switching computers so I haven't seen just-a-visitor's suggestion :)
<Ursinha> doh
<sloop_> I install the deb package, and before libtime-duration-perl, works well
<sloop_> it's nice, thanks just-a-visitor!
<just-a-visitor> It was http://sourceforge.net/projects/tuptime/, a perl script. And yes, it seem to be doing like: open(FILE6, "< /proc/stat").
<Ursinha> yes, thanks :)
<Ursinha> thanks for that just-a-visitor
<sloop_> the author had the same problem before me :)
<just-a-visitor> :)
<sloop_> oh, it prints the statistics in the shutdown script
<sloop_> nice
 * RoyK just got new hardware for his home server and just found out it only had DVI out... booted it up and no console, but configured as earlier - straight up and available...
 * RoyK likes linux
<patdk-wk> :)
<patdk-wk> royk, my sat2-mv's are doing about 700MB/sec each
<patdk-wk> but they only have 6 drives on each at the moment
<RoyK> patdk-wk: my sat2-mv did rather badly, but not because it's a bad card, only because it was in a slooooow PCI bus (with the old mobo)
<RoyK> with this el cheapo mobo, I do 120MB/s per drive, which should be limited on the drive side
<jamespage> hggdh: utlemming just gave me the nod to test 20111011 ec2 images - want to kickup of the adhoc test prior to the big one?
<hggdh> jamespage: doing it :-)
<jamespage> w00t
<hggdh> jamespage: brb, gotta reboot after changes in compiz
<shattered> smoser, ayt?
<smoser> here
<smoser> shattered,
<shattered> ok then
<shattered> here's a list of most annoying bugs
<shattered> bug 517574
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 517574 in net-snmp "Please backport agent/mibgroup/host/hr_swrun.c to 5.4.1" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517574
<shattered> bug 794570
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 794570 in linux "igbvf driver is missing from virtual-flavored kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794570
<shattered> bug 250549
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 250549 in linux "Wrong interface speed from snmpd running as snmp user" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250549
<smoser> shattered, ok. none of these are going to get into oneiric, which ships 2 days from now.
<smoser> (just to set the expectation)
<shattered> sure.
<shattered> I'm most interested in getting them into LTS
<smoser> are you a developer shattered ? are you interested in going through the merge proposal process?
<shattered> not an Ubuntu developer
<smoser> not "Ubuntu developer", but in the general sense.
<smoser> ie, would would you be interested in going through that process.
<smoser> if so, then 517574 woudl seem like a very good place to start.
<shattered> aha
<smoser> and i can help walk you through.
<shattered> let's try that.
<smoser> ok. so for the -virutal kernel missing a driver, we your pain will be much alleviated in oneiric.
<smoser> there is now a 'linux-image-extra-3.0.0-12-virtual' package
<smoser> the intent of that package is tonctian the modules that are not in the -virtual kernel.
<shattered> ok, but igbvf is only useful in a VM
<shattered> and ixgbevf too
<smoser> yeah, so clearly those should be in -virtual
<smoser> its just an oversite.
<dkn> i want to have the same bob:bob 112:123 user and group on two machines, but when i created bob:bob on another machine i got the id's 112:115 can i just force the new machine's id? or will that break current permissions on the new machine?
<dkn> i'm trying to move a HD between them, and be able to access the files from the bob:bob account on both machines
<smoser> shattered, /join #ubuntu-kernel
<smoser> for that, i've pinged ogasawara in #ubuntu-kernel.
<smoser> then that leaves us with
<shattered> a lot more bugs :)
<smoser> shattered, have you tried 250549 on oneiric ? or on natty ?
<smoser> per http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-net-snmp-devel/2011-January/001037.html , it should be fixed in 2.6.36
<shattered> no
<shattered> I only have Lucid and Karmic
<smoser> ok. well, it'd be good to test that, and if it is fixed, then mark it as such.
<smoser> this would easily be reproducible in a vm ?
<smoser> i can launch you an oneiric instance on EC2 that you can poke at if you'd like
<shattered> not sure
<smoser> you want to test ?
<shattered> a test case is to run   snmpwalk -v 2c -c ... ... ifSpeed
<smoser> shattered, do you have a launchpad account?
<shattered> yes, ~svs
<shattered> aha, 2.6.38 is indeed fixed
<shattered> let's take it to #u-k then?
<smoser> if you've tested 2.6.38 as fixed fro that but, then mark it fix-released and give the ubuntu kernel package version. that would be great.
<shattered> I've tested with a backport of 2.6.38 to Lucid
<tdelam> hey guys, is mrtg still the recommended way to graph cpu/mem/traf usage or is there something better?
<smoser> shattered, ok. then please update hte bug with that information, and if it was an actual kernel from ubuntu, mark it fix-released.
<smoser> then, we're down to the net-snmp bug. i can help you walk thorugh how you'd propose it for merging.
<shattered> okay, I'll do that, but there are more bugs :)
<shattered> bug 315763
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 315763 in initramfs-tools "netboot: aic94xx sequencer firmware is missing from initrd.gz" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315763
<smoser> well, yes. there is a never ending supply of those.
<shattered> this one was fairly annoying
<shattered> but once I figured the workaround, I could live with it
<smoser> shattered, well, definitely the first thing to do there is to see if oneiric is affected.
<shattered> once it's released?
<smoser> well, it is basically released.
<smoser> you can grab an iso and try it out.
<shattered> that's the thing, I normally use netboot
<shattered> all my servers are remote
<smoser> well, a netboot iso.
<shattered> okay, will try to get new info
<shattered> next ones are doc bugs
<shattered> bug 772214
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 772214 in logrotate "default state file location is wrong in manpage " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772214
<shattered> bug 726600
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 726600 in syslog-ng "-e/--stderr option is not documented" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726600
<shattered> bug 597841
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 597841 in vmbuilder "vmbuilder ignores many settings in ~/.vmbuilder.cfg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597841
<smoser> so 772214 looks fix-released per sly's comment in natty.
<smoser> do you disagree?
<shattered> can't verify
<smoser> well, unless sly is lying
<shattered> let me check
<shattered> I have a complete local mirror
<shattered> \fI/var/lib/logrotate.status\fR
<shattered> Default state file.
<shattered> that's from logrotate_3.7.8-6ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<smoser> so fixed, right?
<shattered> no :)
<shattered> it should be /var/lib/logrotate/status
<shattered> next round is code bugs
<shattered> bug 692499
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 692499 in sysvinit "invoke-rc.d: action try-restart is unknown, but proceeding anyway" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692499
<shattered> bug 643473
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 643473 in daemon "Doesn't daemonize when started over ssh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643473
<shattered> bug 745603
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 745603 in socat "Please add socat-opensslcompress patch" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745603
<smoser> shattered, the fith thing to do for 772214 is to either file it upstream or at very least as a debian bug.
<shattered> nothing is ever easy, heh
<smoser> shattered, basically, it takes effort for ubuntu to fix bugs, and then we have to carry those bug fixes forward if we have delta from debian.
<smoser> and that costs time indefinitely
<smoser> so for a "trivial" bug, its best to get it fixed upstream or debian and then have it filter down.
<shattered> well, there was hope
<shattered> ignore doc bugs then.
<smoser> i admit they suck
<shattered> 692499 is a debian bug too, then?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872437 in openldap (main) "the slapd-config database should not be under /etc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872437
<shattered> and the last round, vmbuilder bugs
<shattered> bug 703959 and bug 705395
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 703959 in vm-builder "execscript is run too early" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703959
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 705395 in vm-builder "$domain is not available in libvirtxml.tmpl" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705395
<shattered> bug 576868 too
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 576868 in vm-builder "/etc/mailname in the VM is a copy from the host" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576868
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872443 in backuppc (main) "package backuppc (not installed) failed to install/Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872443
<shattered> oh, I forgone one.  bug 691700
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 691700 in linux "Please disable framebuffer completely in Ubuntu Server" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691700
<shattered> *forgot
<Duvrazh> Hello, trying to set up rsync to push from ubuntu server 11.04 to shared web host (static ip). Can someone help me form a dry-run command to test SSH?
<shattered> just ssh or rsync over ssh?
<Duvrazh> rsync over ssh
<Duvrazh> the ssh command to succesfully login to my server is ssh -p 2222 USER@192.168.1.1              (fake user and ip for security)
<Duvrazh> I tried rsync --dry-run --delete --azvv -e ssh /mnt/raid/Photo -p 2222 USERNAME@192.168.1.1/public_html/Subdomain/family/rsync       to no avail
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: error message?
<shattered> you can use ~/.ssh/config
<shattered> put Port and User there
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: error message?
<shattered> you can use ~/.ssh/config
<shattered> put Port and User there
<Duvrazh> --azvv unknown option
<Duvrazh> --azvv unknown option
<koolhead17> lynxman: hey
<koolhead17> lynxman: hey
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: so no double dash then
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: so no double dash then
<Duvrazh> i was looking for recursive, preserve
<Duvrazh> i was looking for recursive, preserve
<Duvrazh> omg...
<Duvrazh> omg...
<Duvrazh> moment please
<Duvrazh> moment please
<Duvrazh> rsync: link_stat "/root/2222" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<Duvrazh> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1060) [sender=3.0.7]
<Duvrazh> Perhaps the ssh command has to be passed in a different way?
<Duvrazh> I'm not sure where to start there
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: you'll need to pass the port stuff like this i think:  .... -e 'ssh -p 2222' ....
<Duvrazh> pmatulis: my command was rsync --dry-run --delete -azvv -e ssh /mnt/raid/Photo -p 2222 USERNAME@192.168.1.1/public_html/Subdomain/family/rsync
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: so try what i just suggested
<Duvrazh> do I need to move the src directory? I'm still getting error code 23
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: did you try what i suggested?
<Duvrazh> yes i believe i did
<Duvrazh> ill paste
<Duvrazh> rsync --delete -azvv -e 'ssh /mnt/raid/Photo/rsync 2222' duvrazh@50.116.66.128/public_html/Subdomain/family/rsync
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: i didn't say that at all
<Duvrazh> I must ask you dumb it down for me, I've little experience with the CLI
<pmatulis> ....-azvv -e 'ssh -p 2222' duvrazh@....
<Duvrazh> closer... rsync says sending incremental file list rsync: link_stat "/root/2222" failed: No such file or directory (2) rsync: mkdir "/root/duvrazh@50.116.66.128/public_html/Subdomain/family/rsync" failed: No such file or directory (2) rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at main.c(595) [Receiver=3.0.7] rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (9 bytes received so far) [sender] rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream 
<Duvrazh> the destination has user/pass auth, I'm assuming this at some point should 'ask' for a password?
<Duvrazh> I'm also open to the fact that I might be trying the impossible.
<pmatulis> rsync --delete -azvv -e 'ssh -p 2222' /mnt/raid/Photo/rsync duvrazh@50.116.66.128:/public_html/Subdomain/family/rsync
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: try ⤴
<Duvrazh> Asked me for the p/w, however
<Duvrazh> rsync: mkdir "/public_html/Subdomain/family/rsync" failed: No such file or directory (2) rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at main.c(576) [receiver=3.0.6] rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (9 bytes received so far) [sender] rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(601) [sender=3.0.7]
<Duvrazh> that folder exists
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: maybe user 'duvrazh' does not have enough permissions to write on the destination
<Duvrazh> I own the destination... I created it with that user
<pmatulis> Duvrazh: replace everything after the '128:' with /tmp
<pmatulis> got to go, good luck
<Duvrazh> pmatulis: thanks
<philipballew> Can anyone reccomend a good lamp book?
<RoyK> philipballew: google is a good start :P
<philipballew> RoyK, I did. Just wondered if anyone had any firsthand knowlege
<SpamapS> ivoks: FYI, your upload of openstack-dashboard to oneiric-proposed was rejected because it has no bug reference.. please add one, the rest looked fine.
<RoyK> philipballew: the apache config should be simple, mysql (or postgresql) is a database thing, and should be doable with some readup, php is well documented on php.net
<philipballew> yeah, I might be looking for a good book on it
<RoyK> php or sql?
<RoyK> apache and linux setup is trivial - just install the ubuntu server, check LAMP server and it's all there
<RoyK> then comes the coding, which is php and sql
<SpamapS> P can be Perl or Python too ;)
<philipballew> RoyK, I just need to find a good book for it
<SpamapS> of the three, I'd say python is the long term better choice. :)
<koolhead17> SpamapS: openstack-dashboard with or without keystone? D
<RoyK> philipballew: I gues there are dozens - google it ;)
<SpamapS> philipballew: This is meant with no offense.. http://www.dummies.com/how-to/computers-software/programming/php.html .. those books are actually usually good ways to go if you have zero context on a subject
<SpamapS> actually don't click that link
<SpamapS> but, PHP & MySQL for dummies is out there.. somewhere
<philipballew> alright, I mean, I can get the ubuntu server book, but im not sure if thats gonna not be challenging enough?
<zul> SpamapS: found it....seventh level of hell
<SpamapS> its been upgraded from the 9th.. awesome
<zul> time off for good behavior
<RoyK> philipballew: do you know any SQL or PHP?
<philipballew> RoyK, no, but I plan to learn a little with lamop
<RoyK> philipballew: just install lamp and test out SQL in the mysql commandline
<RoyK> it's fairly simple, at least for starters
<RoyK> then, when you have a table or two with some data, just read up on php to read or modify that
<philipballew> http://www.amazon.com/Setting-Up-LAMP-Getting-Together/dp/0782143377/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1318363660&sr=1-1
<philipballew> i might look at this
<philipballew> and try it out while i wait for it to come
<SpamapS> philipballew: there's a relevant quote for you here..
<SpamapS> "If you want to build a ship, don't drum up people to collect wood and don't assign them tasks and work, but rather teach them to long for the endless immensity of the sea."
<SpamapS> - Antoine de Saint Exupéry
<SpamapS> philipballew: forget about LAMP ... decide what you are going to do with it first.
 * philipballew ponders
<philipballew> SpamapS, host a website
<SpamapS> that does what?
<philipballew> SpamapS, whatever I want to at a partictular time. Probably host a blog
<SpamapS> pick one thing first, and do that with it. :)
<SpamapS> Otherwise you won't actually learn PHP or MySQL .. you'll just find all the easy tasks and do them.
<aarcane> Hi, I'm interrested in setting up my own private cloud, and I have two machines to host  the cloud and I want them to be "fully redundant", IE if either fails, the other will be able to run the cloud...  guests?  Is that the right term?  without batting an eyelash.  a few minutes of downtime is acceptible, but failover has to be autonomous to be worth my time implementing it.
<aarcane> Is the UEC software capable of handling this sort of setup, including data replication?  I've been browsing the manuals and have yet to identify an answer.
<smoser> aarcane, not that i know of.
<geekbri_> im looking to build my own php5 .deb for ubuntu 10.04.  Is there any guidance or generally good docs anybody can link to that explain the build process.  I've tried reading some out there but i find myself pretty lost.  Im really just looking to build php with my own set of ./configure rules then install the binaries.
<wmp> hello, i have my server in pyhon, and when i kill him, i cant turn on this server
<wmp> i have used port:
<wmp>  netstat -tlp | grep ":666"
<wmp> tcp        0      0 *:666                   *:*                     LISTEN      -
<wmp> how to kill process who using this port?
<RoyK> wmp: fuser -n tcp 666
<RoyK> that'll give you the process
<wmp> fuser give me none
<RoyK> does lsof show it?
<wmp> could give me options to lsof?
<wmp> :)
<RoyK> fuser -n tcp should show listening tcp ports
<RoyK> just run lsof | grep 666
<wmp> nothing
<RoyK> wmp: and telnet localhost 666 says what?
<wmp> i can connect
<wmp> but this isnt my server ;)
<RoyK> lsof/fuser works for the local machine
<wmp> yes
<RoyK> if you're looking for the PID on a remote machine, you're in trouble
<wmp> RoyK: on other machine when i kill my server, port 666 is binding to rtorrent
<wmp> so i kill rtorrent and 666 is free
<wmp> RoyK: i work on good machine ;)
<RoyK> might be the process opening the port in a funny way
<wmp> maybe
<wmp> but how to make free this port? :)
<wmp> RoyK: and maybe you know how to get process capabilities?
<wmp> this can be helpfull
<RoyK> wmp: a socket doesn't close automatically if the process dies
<wmp> maybe, i dont knwo this, this isny my code
<RoyK> iirc using O_REUSE will allow a new process to reuse the old one
<RoyK> SO_REUSEADDR
<RoyK> even
<wmp> hmmm, how to use this?
<RoyK> but then, if you can connect to the socket, it should be verifiable with fuser/lsof
<wmp> but this give nothing
<RoyK> wmp: can you telnet localhost 666?
<wmp> yes
<wmp> but this isnt my server
<jamespage> utlemming, smoser, Daviey: ec2 ami testing results - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/oneiric-server-ec2/10/
<utlemming> jamepage: much thanks :)
<jamespage> generally looks good to me - a few network issues when remote testing root SSH login (indicated by yellow test results)
<jamespage> and a couple of errors - they both look like ec2 provisioning errors to me
 * jamespage eod
<utlemming> I concur
<dork> anyone experienced with troubleshooting software raid and GPT issues? the ol 'where does grub install itself' thing
<wmp> RoyK: have you any idea?
<jcastro> http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Cloud-Computing/Ubuntu-Server-Aims-to-Own-the-Cloud-263087/
<jcastro> looks like this guy even checked out orchestra with bare metal!
<kirkland> jcastro: nice article
<kirkland> jcastro: i recognize that name...jason brooks...where?
<jcastro> I can't place it either
<ivoks> SpamapS: my upload? hm...
<ivoks> ah... debdiff i've sent to zul
<SpamapS> its ok, I rejected one of his other ones too. :)
<koolhead17> SpamapS: is LXC containers finally supported for juju?
<koolhead17> or is it the other way around.
<SpamapS> koolhead17: its fully supported to use the local provider, which uses LXC containers
<SpamapS> I have not looked at the docs for how to get it setup just yet
<koolhead17> ok. so current documentation still points to test charms via ec2
<SpamapS> koolhead17: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706369/
<SpamapS> koolhead17: thats all you need in environments.yaml
<koolhead17> SpamapS: thanks
<koolhead17> SpamapS: also am little confused how db-relation-changed works and pushes all authentication from existing mysql charm.
<SpamapS> koolhead17: not sure what you're asking
<koolhead17> SpamapS: in drupal charm example i am mentioning db:     interface: mysql
<koolhead17> as requires
<SpamapS> koolhead17: right, so when you get a db-relation-changed hook, you need to use 'relation-get' to get the values that you need
<koolhead17> SpamapS: user=`relation-get user` password=`relation-get password` host=`relation-get host`
<koolhead17> and i have 2 forget about the mysql server, is it? :)
<SpamapS> koolhead17: thats it. Note that you can use host=`relation-get private-address` instead .. the 'host' part of the mysql relation will go away at some point.
<koolhead17> SpamapS: ok. mostly am fighting with dbconig-common and trying to feed it with pressed as it wants :(
<monokrome> hey
<monokrome> Does anyone here know how to use DHCP with a static address?
<qman__> the two are mutually exclusive
<qman__> unless you're referring to DHCP reservations
<monokrome> That's still the case.
<monokrome> Oops. Wrong paste.
<monokrome> qman__: http://d.pr/tTOA
<monokrome> There is a DHCP reservation for this machine, but the machine still needs to request that address.
<deebee_> monokrome: What exactly are you trying to achieve? If it's a DHCP reservation, then the client doesn't request a particular address, it just asks for "an address", and the server looks up the client in it's list of reservations using the client's MAC address
<monokrome> hmm
<shauno> 'dhcp with a manual address' does require server-side support, for ipv4.  osx doesn't make that very obvious.
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-12
<compubomb> i have natty server installed on an aws instance, i noticed that mod_fastcgi is no longer there, anyone have any idea how to get it back?
<twb> compubomb: might be called fcgi?
<compubomb> twb: they are not the same..
<twb> Oh, OK
<smw> compubomb, install libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<compubomb> my problem is i only know how to setup php-fpm with apache using mod_fastcgi not fcgi
<twb> Well, there's no mod_fastcgi in Debian at this time, at any rate.
<smw> There is always libapache2-mod-fcgid :-\
<twb> smw: yeah, that one
<twb> I think when I was forced to deploy PHP, on a lucid box, that was the only cgi-based interface that was available
<compubomb> wy did they remove it?
<twb> compubomb: I would guess because it was unmaintained; the changelogs probably say
<compubomb> how do you configure php-fpm using fcgid
<twb> I don't know, ask #php
<twb> IMO if you are using PHP, you have lost.
<compubomb> you are entitled to your opinion.
<twb> I don't imagine it's any harder to point mod-fcgid at php5-fpm than it is to point mod-fastcgi at php5-fpm...
<jetole> Hey guys. I added a new disk to one of our mail servers today for storing users mail and I am about to format it however I am looking to add some inode configuration to allow many many many mail files. Can anyone help me with how I should configure the filesystem for this?
<twb> I wouldn't bother
<jetole> how come?
<twb> However mke2fs in /etc/mke2fs.conf has something like -T small or -T news
<twb> jetole: because it's never been an issue for me
<jetole> twb: do you mind if I ask how much space one of your mail servers use for mail storage and what file system you use?
<twb> For example, look at this filesystem configured normally, storing only maildirs:http://paste.debian.net/135873/
<jetole> one sec, want to take another look at /etc/mke2fs.conf
<jetole> It looks like if I use -T news I will have one inode for each per block
<twb> Goddamn kernel packages
<jetole> at least on my system it shows the default blocksize as 4096 and news has inode_ratio set to 4096
<twb> Recommends: grub-pc | grub | lilo (>= 19.1)
<jetole> twb: did I understand that right
<twb> ^^ gee thanks, I really need a kernel upgrade to try blowing away my working bootloader with a broken one
<uvirtbot> twb: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<jetole> lilo. heh, that takes me back through nostalgia
 * twb looks at pinning again to prevent same
<jetole> hmmmm
<jetole> I didn't realize I could view inodes used with df
<jetole> which turns out not to be the problem I thought it was
<twb> Now you do
<jetole> my /home/vmail partition is using 43G out of 200G and has ocfs2 file system (though I was going to implement ext3 or 4 on the new disk) and I started receiving out of disk space errors today
<jetole> twb: any idea what may have caused that?
<jetole> oh and I am using 11M out of 50M inodes
<twb> I know nothing of OCFS
<twb> But my first guess would be per-user or -group quotas
<twb> Try repquota -a
<jetole> twb: fair enough but do you know of any common reasons that may happen on other FS's?
 * jetole looks
<twb> Otherwise df -h and df -hi, see if anything is full
<jetole> I don't have a requota command
<twb> *repquota
<jetole> rep<tab><tab>: replace report-hw
<jetole> both disk space and inode usage, both are 22%
<twb> Obviously you'll need to use repquota on the host that has the filesystem mounted, not e.g. an NFS client, and probably needs to run as root.  But if it's not installed and there's no mention of quota in /proc/mounts, then I guess you don't have quotas set up
<twb> If OCFS is anything like btrfs, it could also simply have gotten its knickers twisted about something else, filesystem-specific
<jetole> yeah I don't hve quota installed
<jetole> I did a apt-file search then used dpkg --get-selections to check
<twb> That's great, whatever
<jetole> twb: I was explaining how I found out what package it is and then how I... ah nevermind. you're right @ whatever
<jetole> twb: it may have gotten it's knickers twisted about god knows what but worth checking the generic causes first since people who know ocfs2 may be harder to track down
<jetole> twb: btw, ocfs2 is a clustered FS from oracle
<jetole> a free one that's in the packages but that's what it does and who makes it
<twb> Shrug
<jetole> meh, in case you had cared
<twb> FFS, does pinning even work AT ALL in ubuntu
<jetole> twb: what are you talking about at pinning
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/135875/ <-- fucked
<jetole> hey watch your language
<jetole> I personally don't give a fuck but everyone always says that
<jetole> and yeah, don't know about pinning. read something about it a year or more ago but I haven't really needed to use it
<twb> jetole: I don't expect *you* to, but I hoped someone else was awake.
<jetole> twb: don't supposed you can dpkg -i thispkg.deb for the version you need then echo thispkg hold | dpkg --set-selections
<jetole> would that work?
<twb> jetole: as I said, I need grub to NEVER EVER EVER be installed, and the kernel packages are doing their best to break that.
<jetole> oh
<twb> Pinning it to -1 should be the trivial solution.
<jetole> again, can't you place a hold on the package?
<twb> You can't hold non-installed packages
<jetole> yep. guess you're right
<jetole> however you can hold uninstalled packages if that helps
<twb> Doesn't help
<twb> As at lucid, anyway
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/135876/
<jetole> twb: it works well. it's aptitude that doesn't: http://pastebin.com/E65sNwHA
 * jetole goes for a smoke, bbiab
<jetole> twb: did you notice that aptitude didn't actually place a hold on the package?
<twb> I didn't
<jetole> 22:09 < jetole> twb: it works well. it's aptitude that doesn't: http://pastebin.com/E65sNwHA
<twb> I saw that, yes
<jetole> aptitude didn't place a hold on the package in that paste but dpkg --set-selections did
<jetole> twb: every file needs a inode and needs only one inode. right?
<twb> Every object in the filesystem requires one inode
<twb> e.g. a directory has an inode
<twb> Hard links share one inode between all their copies, IIRC
<jetole> also, do you know a quick way I can see how many files exist on a file system? I tried `find /home/vmail -type f | wc -l` | wc -l but this is taking forever
<twb> I can't think of a case where one object would need more than one inode
<twb> df -i
<jetole> damn. 11072746
<jetole> I've decided to go with the new disk and ext4 and using -T news it only created 250k inodes
<twb> That's an order of magnitude more than you are using
<jetole> I'm using 11 million according to df -hi
<twb> Oh sorry, misread
<jetole> I know of the top of my head one user has 25k files in his inbox plus he has a bunch of other maildir's / folders
<twb> Fiddle with -i or so, I guess
<jetole> yeah I'm looking into it
<twb> It does seem odd that you're hitting this, though
<jetole> it's a mail server for our entire corporation as well as other domains outside our company
<twb> Yes, but the number of inodes is proportional to the filesystem's overall size
<jetole> 43GB of mail
<jetole> both the current disk and the new one are 200GB
<jetole> and if I understand everything right, 250k inodes means we can only store 250k files and directories. Is that right?
<twb> Yes
<twb> Hmm, that's odd
<jetole> I'm checking my workstation and my home machine and I see different specs on inode counts so going to play with mkfs and the options and see what I can come up with
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/135878/
<jetole> I don't suppose the fact that the mail server is Ubuntu server 9.04 would have anything to do with it?
<twb> Doubt it
<jetole> I'll figure it out
<jetole> did you have any luck using echo grub-pc hold | dpkg --set-selections then running aptitude?
<jetole> hmmm, changing from ext4 to ext3 I can see mkfs is using a much higher inode count in mkfs and I think ext4 was still pretty new @ 9.04
<twb> I didn't do that because I want pinning to work
<twb> I didn't think ext4 was available as at 9.04
<jetole> oh. so even if a hold works you still want to see it work with pinning?
<jetole> yeah I don't think it was on a fresh install and may have been through a upgrade. or maybe it was but it wasn't even an option to format / and other partitions with it during install
<jetole> but yeah, point being ext4 is new under 9.04
<jetole> oh wtf. df -hi /dev/vda1 still showed only 249k inodes after mkfs was done but I used tune2fs -l like you pasted and it shows the 52 million that mkfs said
<jetole> I'm betting it was the same shit for ext4 too and df was the app shitting bricks. not the FS
<twb> I dunno man, all I really know is I've never actually run out of inodes in normal usage
<jetole> yeah I don't think I have either but it was saying that only 249k existed and I know I am already using more then that
<rhb5d> Question: how do I shut down Ubuntu server from the login prompt?
<rhb5d> I forgot my username and password, and I'm running it on VMWare, and I just want to turn it off but can't seem to figure out how
<rhb5d> I can restart it through VMWare's settings, but can't shut it down properly
<patdk-lap> rhb5d, push the power button :)
<rhb5d> Is there a power button in VMware?
<twb> Probably
<twb> patdk-lap: unfortunately acpid isn't installd by default so that won't work >:-/
<twb> rhb5d: unless you've installed acpid, your best bet will be to hit Ctrl+Alt+Del, which will trigger a clean *reboot*; then do a hard power off once you get to the bios or grub stage, where it is safe to do so.
<twb> rhb5d: if acpid was installed, you could simply tell VMware to hit the (virtual) power button, which would trigger a clean shutdown
<twb> Apparently ubuntu servers don't install acpid by default because "you could accidentally bump the power button when waddling through the machine room"
<patdk-lap> twb, odd, works on mine :)
<patdk-lap> but then acpid probably got installed for the monitoring software (cpu/temp/fan/....)
<twb> patdk-lap: right
<patdk-lap> works for me :) don't care about you :)
<patdk-lap> but then he is using vmware, so no powerbutton to hit
<rhb5d> ctrl + alt + del doesn't do anything.. i can restart it through VMware, but can't get it into grub
<rhb5d> it just loops back to the login prompt
<patdk-lap> you have to hold right shift for grub2 to load up
<rhb5d> it has to be the right shift key?
<patdk-lap> yes
<rhb5d> maybe that's why it hasnt worked :)
<patdk-lap> except for grub1 it's left control key, I think
<twb> rhb5d: unfortunately in their infinite wisdom, the ubuntu developers made it nearly impossible to get into grub on fast machiens
<patdk-lap> ya, my normal thing is to set grub to 2second timeout, and enable the menu
<twb> rhb5d: unlike extelinux, where you can leave the scroll lock or num lock key down to get into it, with grub you have to hit shift or alt EXACTLY when grub expects it
<rhb5d> yes! made it into grub!
<rhb5d> you have no idea how happy that alone makes me :)
<twb> rhb5d: OK, now pick single and break in
<patdk-lap> twb, heh, openindiana does a default 30second grub timeout and menu on every boot
<patdk-lap> that annoys me the other way :)
<twb> Oh, if you have a root password you'll need to init=/bin/sh
<qman__> grub1 it's escape
<qman__> and it gives you a 3 second prompt to do so
<rhb5d> thank you for your help!
<scalability-junk> where could be the bottleneck, when I can get a maximum of 1MB/s transferrate through one connection?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872553 in orchestra "upon creating a node via juju & orchestra, etckeeper hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872553
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I am having trouble with an ubuntu server I have running in as virtualbox guest. I cloned this ubuntu server from another virtual machine that is running for a long time already without problems.
<SmokeyD> But with this vm, I there seems to be a cronjob or something that makes the machine crash somehow.
<SmokeyD> the machine runs fine during the day, but if I try to login the next morning through ssh, I immediately get asked for my password, but after entering it, nothing seems to happen, untill I hit ctrl-c
<SmokeyD> then the server load and other login info is displayed and I get a bash prompt on the machine
<SmokeyD> but then it doesn't react anymore to keystrokes or anything else.
<SmokeyD> If I check the host OS. the virtualbox process doesn't have any cpu load or very high memory usage. Other vm's on the same host, and the host itself are also working normally
<SmokeyD> so I am suspecting that the ubuntu server guest os somehow becomes unresponsive due to some cronjob that starts at night.
<SmokeyD> does anyone have any clues as to what could cause this behaviour
<SmokeyD> the same unresponsive behaviour exists when I log in directly to the machine (using vbox rdp to the host os), so it also isn't a problem with ssh
<memoryleak> SmokeyD: Did you check syslog?
<SmokeyD> memoryleak, I did on the host, and I am about to reset the guest os so I can log in again and check syslog on the machine. Right now I can't do anything on it
<SmokeyD> on the host I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary
<memoryleak> tail to syslog and try to login
<SmokeyD> memoryleak, after the reset you mean? I am very certain that when I reset the guest os (tried that friday and tuesday) it will work as expected again, untill tomorrow. But I can check syslog on the guest os to see if some cronjob got stuck or something
<SmokeyD> but I do need to reset the guest os before I can do anything on it again
<SmokeyD> memoryleak, I just reset the guest os, and am checking syslog, but there are no messages between 05:29:02 this morning and 10:29:11 (which is right now when I reset the machine)
<memoryleak> Well what about sshd log?
<SmokeyD> while normally there is a dhcp request every five minutes in the syslog, there is not syslog message in the 6 hours this morning
<memoryleak> SmokeyD: /var/log/auth.log ?
<SmokeyD> memoryleak, there is a CRON login message in auth.log at 05:17 (30 minutes before the last dhcp request log in syslog), and then no more messages untill 10:29
<SmokeyD> so something is causing the machine to freeze at around 05:49 this morning (almost 6 hours ago)
<SmokeyD> correction: 5 hours ago
<memoryleak> Whit what you virtualize ?
<SmokeyD> virtualbox
<SmokeyD> but there are other machines on the same host in virtualbox (including the one the problem os was cloned from) that run without any trouble
<SmokeyD> and I checked syslog on the host os  (also ubuntu server) and there is nothing out of the ordinary there.
<SmokeyD> the strange thing is that cron.daily on the guest os is not started untill 6:25 while the freeze seems to occur at 05:49, so it doesn't seem to be triggered by the daily cronjobs either
<jamespage> Daviey: around?
<Daviey> jamespage: hola
<jamespage> Daviey, morning
<jamespage> I'm just sweeping up any outstanding ISO tests
<jamespage> having an issue with i386 RAID test
<jamespage> install fine, boot fine, boot degraded from the first disk
<jamespage> won't boot from the second disk - it looks like grub bombs out because it just resets itself
<jamespage> and goes back to the grub menu - any ideas?
<jamespage> i can't even run any commands from the grub command line - it just dies and resets
<jamespage> I've complete torn down and re-setup my test VM - but its still not happy
<koolhead17> hi all
<lynxman> jamespage: Daviey: morning o/
<lynxman> koolhead17: morning to you too :)
<jamespage> moring all
<koolhead17> hey lynxman :P
<koolhead17> morning jamespage Daviey too :P
<koolhead17> news of the day http://www.tehelka.com/story_main50.asp?filename=Ws101011MICROSOFT.asp :D
<_ruben> interesting .. postfix 2.8.5 in lucid-backports .. guess i should dust off my apt-pinning skills :p
<jamespage> Daviey: hmm I get the same on amd64 - wonder it its something about my vm
<Daviey> jamespage: eeek
<jamespage> Daviey: hmm
<jamespage> I get the same issue with the amd64 install
<jamespage> I've tried switching between virtio and default disk types
<jamespage> and ensuring that the disk is always presented as the first ie. vda or hda
<jamespage> but no success
<cjwatson> jamespage: so if I did an install with kvm and two disks, would I probably be able to reproduce this?
<cjwatson> pull one then the other
<jamespage> cjwatson, well unless its something specific to where I'm running the test - yes
<jamespage> thats exactly the configuration I use
<cjwatson> jamespage: could you summarise your partitioning layout for me?
<jamespage> I'm using 2 x 2GB qcow2 images to back virtio disks
<jamespage> each disk is partitioned with three primary volumes - 1.5GB, 512M and the remainder - all set as type raid
<jamespage> The 1.5GB's are RAID-1 into / as ext4
<jamespage> the 512M as swap
<cjwatson> all raid-1?
<jamespage> and the remainder as /home as ext4
<jamespage> yep
<cjwatson> ok, let me have a go
<jamespage> I can pull the second disk OK
<jamespage> and restore it and resync
<jamespage> I just can't pull the first and get it to boot
<jamespage> amd64 or i386
<jamespage> cjwatson, ta
<cjwatson> jamespage: 1.5GB, 512M, and the remainder - but you're using 2GB disks, isn't the remainder nothing?
<cjwatson> or is there a bit of rounding error at the end?
<jamespage> cjwatson, hmm - now that is odd
<jamespage> qemu-img info reports the disk a 2.0GB
<jamespage> fdisk from within the kvm reports 2147 MB
<cjwatson> ok, so different GB
<cjwatson> i.e. GB vs. GiB
<jamespage> ah
<jamespage> so rounding error at the end I guess
<jamespage> anyway - I end up with a 124MB /home
<tjaalton> is there a "what next" document to read after installing ubuntu-orchestra-server? the packages only include the changelog & copyright in /usr/share/doc
 * jamespage coffee - biab
<lynxman> tjaalton: not yet, we're on it though :)
<tjaalton> lynxman: ok, any pointers in the meantime? I noticed that the orchestra-provisioning "site" is not enabled by default
<lynxman> tjaalton: hmm you mean the web ui?
<tjaalton> lynxman: right, though any ui would do :)
<lynxman> tjaalton: don't think we have one active yet :( it's all command line
<tjaalton> ok that's fine
<lynxman> tjaalton: let me see if I can find my notes for you, one sec
<tjaalton> lynxman: thanks
<bau-> I all, I have register a new domain with godaddy, now I can tell it to go to my server when I go to that site?
<lynxman> bau-: hmm wrong channel? :)
<lynxman> tjaalton: Once you have orchestra installed and the isos imported (it does that automatically on the background the first time)
<lynxman> tjaalton: it's time to tell cobbler to get to configure that machine by adding it to a profile
<lynxman> tjaalton: your orchestra server needs to be the next-server for PXE boot
<lynxman> tjaalton: then collect MAC address, give it a node name
<lynxman> tjaalton: and run this on your orchestra server
<lynxman> tjaalton: sudo cobbler system add --name="node01.internal.domain" --mac-address="AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF" --ip-address="AA.BB.CC.DD" --dns-name="node01.internal.domain" --hostname="node01.internal.domain --profile="profilename"
<tjaalton> lynxman: thanks, I'll try that.. after lunch :)
<lynxman> tjaalton: good luck :)
<koolhead17> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/856417
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 856417 in linux "Dead loop on virtual device br100, fix urgently." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<koolhead17> i am still finding the same behavior of it on oneiric
<jamespage> koolhead17, what else do you have running on that server? nova per chance?
<jamespage> and if so which networking mode are you using?
<koolhead17> jamespage: currently to do all my testing am running natty/daiblo setup.
<jamespage> koolhead17, surely oneiric based on the kernel version?
<koolhead17> jamespage: yes the system has nova running and  we are running managed vlan mode
<koolhead17> jamespage: $ cat /var/log/installer/media-info Ubuntu-Server 11.10 "Oneiric Ocelot" - Beta amd64 (20111009)
<koolhead17> 09/10/2011
<koolhead17> i have dismentaled the machine to try newest built
<jamespage> koolhead17: right - unfortunately I don't have a dual nice setup to reproduce on
<jamespage> /nice/nic/
<jamespage> but on my all-in-one I don't create the br100 interface - I create a br0 interface onto eth0 and use that for the private networking
<koolhead17> jamespage: the same setup works well for the natty/daiblo setup. Am trying the newest image which just downloaded to see if this issue is resolved
 * jamespage scratches his head
<jamespage> koolhead17, I guess it may be a difference in the kernel handling of duplicate ops on br100
<koolhead17> jamespage  what would you suggest to not come out of this then. :D
<koolhead17> i mean am creating br100 on eth0 or eth1 should not make a difference
<koolhead17> :P
<jamespage> koolhead17, I don't think you need to create br100 at-all
<jamespage> I only do that in my all-in-one to work around not having two interfaces
<koolhead17> jamespage: so how will i assign IP to my internal network ?
<koolhead17> and communicate with internal machines :(
<koolhead17> jamespage: brb. trying out newest release
<jamespage> koolhead17, firing in the dark a bit here - http://tinyurl.com/3c6fay8
<jamespage> try configuring eth1 normally and then specifying --vlan_interface=eth1
<jamespage> I think nova will then create the br100 interface using eth1
<jamespage> *I think*
<jamespage> actually I can test this
<koolhead17> jamespage: cool
<trapmax> how do i do grub-install on a kvm guest?
<RoyK> damn - anyone here ever succeded in setting up AD-based authentication for Linux clients?
<jMCg> RoyK: pam-ldap? Or just stuff like http auth? Kerberos integration? Or just.. blah blah blah.. There's a whole slew here. You can go from just using ldap to.. well.. complete integration.
<RoyK> pam-ldap should do. I just wonder if I have to lock the config to a fixed context...
 * RoyK thinks LDAP is largely confusing
<RoyK> hrmf - failed to bind to LDAP server ldap://192.168.0.3/: Invalid credentials - but the same creds work with ldapsearch
<RoyK> meaning kerberos must be setup?
<jamey-uk> Suddenly my server has stopped booting, it just sits with a flashing cursor waiting to boot.
<jamey-uk> Suddenly my server has stopped booting, it just sits with a flashing cursor waiting to boot. It's an EFI machine, and the disk seems to be GPT, but I don't know what's wrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706649/ Can anyone help?
<jamespage> koolhead17: I think that works
<koolhead17> jamespage: is it working for you the way you mentioned?
<jamespage> OK - so lemme run this through
<jamespage> eth0 - public interface
<koolhead17> jamespage: yes
<jamespage> eth1- private interface
<jamespage>  --vlan_interface=eth1 in /etc/nova/nova.conf
<tjaalton> RoyK: winbind + pam_krb5 should do
<koolhead17> k
<koolhead17> jamespage: and you assigned IP to eth1
<jamespage> koolhead17, yes - well dhcp did - I know that is not that normal in server deployments
<jamespage> I'm running this in a kvm so bear with me
<jamespage> thank goodness for ssd
<koolhead17> jamespage: what i did is assigned a static ip to eth1
<koolhead17> so i have ip for eth1 and eyh1
<koolhead17> *eth1
<jamespage> I think thats spot-on
<jamespage> I generated a set of networks -  sudo nova-manage network create private 10.0.0.0/8 3 16
<jamespage> and then uploaded a image and ran one
<jamespage> nova-network created:
<jamespage> br100, vlan100@eth1 and veth0 with is on br100
<jamespage> I can access the instance using its private address from the nova server
<jamespage> I don't get any of those loop messages but I do see the br100 being setup
<jamespage> koolhead17: make sense so far?
<jamey-uk> Does anyone know how to get GRUB working with a GPT partition on a UEFI machine?
<Jeeves_> qemu-img: Error while formatting '/dev/data_disk/fliep'
<Jeeves_> That's when I try to qemu-img convert to an lvm-device
<Jeeves_> Any known fixes for that?
<koolhead17> jamespage: indeed :)
<jamespage> koolhead17, it may be you get those loop messages because nova-compute is trying todo something to the bridge you already have setup
<koolhead17> k
<koolhead17> let me try as you mentioned
<jamespage> koolhead17, I've not tried running nova + lxc in a kvm before - actually worked quite well!
<jamespage> koolhead17, fwiw even if this does resolve your issue - I think that there might still be a bug in oneiric which you did not hit in natty
<koolhead17> jamespage: so sumthing has changed in oneiric because we are still using the same old config creating br100 manually and it all works well
<RoyK> 11.10 countdown...
<jamespage> koolhead17, agreed - but I don't think that creating the br100 interface is required any more
<koolhead17> jamespage: am still in same proble.
<koolhead17> problem
<koolhead17> is your eth1 and sudo nova-manage network create private 10.0.0.0/8 3 16  in same ip range
<tjaalton> lynxman: actually, i got the cobber web-ui login screen up, but the password doesn't seem to work
<jamespage> koolhead17, no - they don't need to be
<jamespage> koolhead17, the address on eth1 will be on the native vlan
<jamespage> whereas the private network ranges will sit on different vlans
<jamespage> koolhead17: can you post /var/log/nova-*.log and your syslog and kern.log on the bug report
<jamespage> we might be able to identify what is causing the issue from that
<koolhead17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706669/
<koolhead17> jamespage: kernel log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/706670/
<jamespage> koolhead17, can we get more of nova-network.log
<jamespage> koolhead17, hmm - what parameters did you use with nova-manage network create?
<jamespage> in my setup I see vconfig operating on eth1 not br100
<koolhead17> yes
<jamespage> cjwatson: any progress on reproducing my raid issue?
<koolhead17> nova-manage network create --bridge_interface=br100 --fixed_range_v4=192.168.3.0/29 --label=proj nova-manage floating create --ip_range=10.10.10.224/27
<koolhead17> this is what we used diablo plus natty
<tjaalton> lynxman: I just get 'httpd does not appear to be running and proxying cobbler' when trying to add a system
<tjaalton> same thing with 'cobbler check'
<koolhead17> tjaalton: is apache running?
<tjaalton> koolhead17: yep
<zul> morning
<lynxman> zul: morning o/
<koolhead17> morning zul
<koolhead17> tjaalton: try restarting the orchestra server once
<koolhead17> jamespage: should i dump whole network log along with the bug report?
<tjaalton> koolhead17: what's it called? can't find anything with that name
<RoyK> hi all. giving btrfs a try again, now on the soon-to-be-released Ubuntu 11.10 - now, is there a way to do something similar on that as what I do on solaris/openindiana with 'beadm create'? that will create a clone of the root and allow me to boot into that, potentially after an upgrade (of that)
<jamespage> koolhead17, this is creating the issue - --bridge_interface=br100
<jamespage> but I don't understand why it worked OK with diablo on natty
 * jamespage scratches his head
<koolhead17> jamespage: i am cleaning everything and this time not give the br100 flag.
<koolhead17> jamespage: same is my situation/scarchy :)
<jamespage> koolhead17, worth a try
<koolhead17> i have working natty/diablo running with same commands :)
<jamespage> koolhead17, I suggest you pastebin the log for the time being
<koolhead17> tjaalton: pas-ef|grep orchestra gives notthing :(
<koolhead17> jamespage: i dont think the network log has anything more relevant to this issues besides http://paste.ubuntu.com/706669/
<koolhead17> * ps -ef | grep orchestra
<jamespage> koolhead17, OK - so try with the --vlan-interace set in /etc/nova/nova.conf and don't specify the bridge_interface when creating the network with nova-manage
<tjaalton> koolhead17: nope
<koolhead17> jamespage: sure cleaning up all the the installs and try as yuo mentioned. :)
<jamespage> koolhead17, ok - lemme know how it goes.
<koolhead17> sure
<koolhead17> lynxman: hellos
 * koolhead17 pokes RoAkSoAx: 
<lynxman> koolhead17: hey hey
<koolhead17> jamespage: the only problem/confusion i have if its working on natty/diablo what have we changed in in oneiric :P
<koolhead17> lynxman: what is default orchestra process, tjaalton needs some help :)
<lynxman> koolhead17: cobbler
<tjaalton> right, restarting cobbler didn't help
<koolhead17> lynxman: am having nightmares in understanding RBAC of nova/
<koolhead17> i created like 15 users and added like 5-6 projects
<koolhead17> :P
<cjwatson> jamespage: I've reproduced it; I'm working on debugging it (amid other things)
<jamespage> cjwatson, great - let me know if I can help in anyway
<cjwatson> will do
<hggdh> jamespage: good morning, to which Jenkins test we map the tracker "Ubuntu Server EC2 HVM (US-East) amd64"?
<jamespage> hggdh: we don't
<hggdh> ah
<jamespage> normally utlemming or smoser run that one by hand
<koolhead17> tjaalton: check if there is allready a question with same else post  one with all details, am sure someone will look into it and answer back. :)
<tjaalton> koolhead17: i suspect the network settings are somehow screwed, will fix them first
<hggdh> jamespage: k, I will wait for utlemming or smoser
<koolhead17> jamespage: success finally :P
<koolhead17> but need to get 100% sure first :)
<jamespage> koolhead17, \o/
<koolhead17> jamespage: you made my day<rather 7.20 pm> for me
<koolhead17> jamespage: so what should i do to the reported bug?
<jamespage> koolhead17, so it looks like the bridge was getting in a right twist with the config you where using
 * jamespage has another look at the bug
<koolhead17> jamespage: yes. indeed
<koolhead17> jamespage: shall i request for its clouser then?
<jamespage> koolhead17: still thinking
<koolhead17> :(
<koolhead17> i mean only thing i don`t understand why it was working with natty and not with oneiric
<jamespage> koolhead17: are you sure that the nova configuration was identical on natty?
<koolhead17> jamespage: same configuration to be precise. :)
<koolhead17> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> koolhead17: hey
<jamespage> koolhead17: Its an odd edgecase; lets document what we have found out today and mark it as a priority low....
<jamespage> I'll update the report now
<koolhead17> jamespage: cool
<koolhead17> i have all logs/details added to it. hardware make was allready provided to it
<koolhead17> Daviey: keystone/diablo will have no role based access control
<koolhead17> TeTeT: hellos :)
<Daviey> koolhead17: oh?
<Daviey> utlemming: Hey, around?
<utlemming> Daviey: sir, I am
<Daviey> utlemming: Great!  Is the /current AMI's from your perspective final?
<Daviey> anything concerning you?
<utlemming> I'm doing some final digging around, but 20111011 is the one that smoser and I tagged as the candidate
<utlemming> the tests look good (other than EC2 being EC2)
<utlemming> Daviey: also, the desktop images are functional too
<Daviey> utlemming: rocking!
<Daviey> jamespage: you also smoked the ec2 images?
<utlemming> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/oneiric-server-ec2/
<jamespage> Daviey: that link ^^
<jamespage> but looked good to me as well
<jamespage> the only tests not covered are hvm
<Daviey> good o'
<Daviey> thanks!
<tjaalton> koolhead17, lynxman: ok I got cobbler moving, had a wrong ip for the server :/
<lynxman> tjaalton: cool!
<tjaalton> now the old one is still at least in the profiles
<koolhead17> tjaalton: awesome.
<koolhead17> i wonder if we should comeup with new section in launchpad and assign section per project mentioning "common typos" :D
<tjaalton> hmm maybe I'll just reinstall the stack, to get a fresh start
<koolhead17> that way we can read few allready created typos beffore filling bugs :)
 * koolhead17 just an idea :P
<tjaalton> the problem here was that the machine used dhcp provided by the router, so when I switched to a static ip things were messed up
<KM0201> does anyone know of a photo program, that has a PNP plugin, so i can browse a share? --- xbmc works for this, but I was hoping to use something designed just for pics
<tjaalton> ha, purging cobbler doesn't remove /etc/apache2/conf.d/cobbler*.conf symlinks, so restarting apache2 fails
<koolhead17> tjaalton: pass me the blog page once your done with your documented the typo :)
<w00> hm, wasn't http://thisisthecountdown.com/ supposed to 'expire' today?
<tjaalton> koolhead17: maybe i'll just file this one bug ;)
 * koolhead17 kicks tjaalton :D
<koolhead17> tjaalton: file it as a questions and another add as answer as comment. it will be cool :)
<tjaalton> koolhead17: which one?
<tjaalton> messing with the ip?
<koolhead17> tjaalton: yes
<smoser> jamespage, yellow is failure ?
<jamespage> smoser: yellow indicates one or more tests failed
<uksysadmin> hello all. who am I best bothering about Orchestra and OpenStack deployments?
<jamespage> smoser: red is something really bad happened
<koolhead17> uksysadmin: to all of us
<koolhead17> :D
<uksysadmin> :) koolhead17
<jamey-uk> Every time I try to install Ubuntu Server, it successfully installs but then my UEFI system will just stay with a blinking cursor waiting to boot. I've formatted the disk in MBR format but this still happens. How can I get my system bootable?
<koolhead17> uksysadmin: shoot your question :)
<smoser> jamespage, so https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/oneiric-server-ec2/10/ARCH=amd64,REGION=ap-northeast-1,STORAGE=instance-store,TEST=multi-instance,label=ubuntu-server-ec2-testing/testReport/i-dc3438dd_test_remote/RemoteEC2Test/testRootSSH/? that test failed, where would the output fo the ssh be ?
<jamespage> smoser: its in the console output
<uksysadmin> Where can I find information on using Orchestra to do OpenStack deployments? Recent events in Paris teased me with people talking about Juju and OpenStack installs... point me in the direction and you've got a willing volunteer for testing and development
<RoAkSoAx> uksysadmin: howdy, we are in the process of finishing up the documentation
<RoAkSoAx> uksysadmin: the orchestra part so far is documented here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Orchestra
<RoAkSoAx> though its still in process
<uksysadmin> Excellent RoAkSoAx - I appreciate things are developing at a fast pace and OpenStack is also a moving target - patience is a virtue I'm told - but where's the fun in that?
<RoAkSoAx> ehhe
<RoAkSoAx> indeed
<smoser> jamespage, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/+junk/ec2-automated-tests is the tests for ec2 ?
<koolhead17> RoAkSoAx: hey!!
<RoAkSoAx> koolhead17: o/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872892 in cobbler (universe) "should remove /etc/apache2/conf.d/cobbler*.conf on postrm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872892
<jamey-uk> I can't get Ubuntu Server installed on my UEFI-based system, it just won't boot after installing grub (supposedly succesfully) at the end of the installation. How can I get it booting? :(
<smoser> hggdh, do you know ?
<marshall> hey ubuntu-server
<marshall> whenever I try to run this script, it immediately just says "Killed"
<koolhead17> "this script"
<marshall> koolhead17: it's asf_mapready, the GIS software
<marshall> koolhead17: I was able to run it before, but now even when I try to do `asf_mapready --help` it just says "Killed". I was wondering if it's a thing in linux or ubuntu that kills it before anything happens.
<kirkland> uksysadmin: kim0|holiday has some blog posts on the matter
<uksysadmin> thanks kirkland
<uksysadmin> I've just googled his blog - I'll go poking around it. cheers.
<jamespage> smoser: sorry OTP
<jamespage> smoser: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-ec2-testing-dev/+junk/ec2-automated-tests
<Doonz> ey guys im having trouble connecting to my ssh server from outside of my network.
<Doonz> my firewall is showing that it is passing the connection through
<Doonz> but im not sure what to do with tcpdump data ive collected (dont know howto interpret it) any one willing to spend some time helping me on this
<robbiew> RoAkSoAx: Daviey: any idea what the current status of bug 850880 is?  If it's not fixed, we should retarget.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 850880 in cobbler "cobbler-ubuntu-import does not pull from -updates" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850880
<tjaalton> hmm is it just me, or aren't the cobbler repo urls all broken? (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntudists//oneiric)
 * koolhead17 is happy!!! :)
 * RoAkSoAx looks
<robbiew> RoAkSoAx: looking at the bug or tjaalton's issue...or both? :)
<Daviey> kirkland: around?
<kirkland> Daviey: eeellloooooooo
<RoAkSoAx> robbiew: both
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<Daviey> kirkland: have you seen bug 872553?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 872553 in orchestra "upon creating a node via juju & orchestra, etckeeper hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872553
<RoAkSoAx> tjaalton: yeah that's something we just noticed too and which I'll look at
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: he's aware
<tjaalton> RoAkSoAx: ah, good :)
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx / kirkland: Is there a plan?
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: im gonna nlook at it today, SpamapS seems to have found the cause
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: well right now, it's feeling safer to pull out the recommends of etckeeper and resolve it in P-Series properly
<robbiew> +1
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: indeed
<kirkland> Daviey: it should be trivial to solve via sru, either a) (preferably) lowering priority of debconf question, or (b) preseeding the value in orchestra itself
<kirkland> Daviey: i asked RoAkSoAx to look at it yesterday, i think he's on it
<Daviey> kirkland: Well right now juju+orchestra deployments are blocked.  Do you disagree that ripping out the recommends is safer at this stage?
<Patriot> Hello to everybody
<kirkland> Daviey: seems a little on the heavy handed side, but I can see why you're asking for it
<kirkland> Daviey: it was a late addition (at my urging), and I take responsibility for this breakage
<kirkland> Daviey: gimme 10 minutes to take a look
<robbiew> can't we remove it, and then once fixed, SRU it back in?
<Daviey> Oh sure, i agreed with the rational to add it.
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: there's no debconf question for installtion though
<Daviey> robbiew: 0-day SRU IMO should either remove it, or fix it.  I don't think it's a good idea to have a later SRU reintroducing the recommends.
<kirkland> Daviey: right -- I'm with you -- SRU'ing a recommends will almost certainly be nacked by the SRU team
<robbiew> Daviey: fair enough
<kirkland> interestingly, etckeeper has debconf questions, but no debian/config
<kirkland> the only db_input I see in etckeeper's source is
<kirkland> postrm:                         db_input critical etckeeper/purge || true
<koolhead17> kirkland: etckeeper has no debconf options :)
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: yeah that's what I was saying, it only has debconf questions for the postrm
<uksysadmin> kirkland, thanks for point me in the direction of kim0|holiday - gets me passed the first hurdle at least and seems the right place to keep an eye on for following developments towards OpenStack with Orchestra
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872926 in cobbler (universe) "Cobbler repo URL's are broken" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872926
<kirkland> uksysadmin: kim0|holiday is awesome :-)
<uksysadmin> he really should power off his computer though. save energy and all that ;-)
<kirkland> aha!
<kirkland> Daviey: okay, i'm on it
<kirkland> Daviey: it's not the installation of etckeeper itself
<kirkland> Daviey: its that juju installs a package that modifies /etc, and these changes need to be committed to etckeeper
<kirkland> Daviey: we just need to configure etckeeper to do that automatically when etckeeper is installed by orchestra
<Patriot> I am in desperate need of help, and if this is not the right chat can you please advise me which channel to go to
<Daviey> kirkland: can you provide some more detail?
<Patriot> Will do
<Patriot> Ok this is the problem that i am pulling my hair out
<Patriot> I have installed Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS
<Patriot> I am setting up the server for domain logons
<Patriot> Everything is going 100%, until i want to add a Windows 7 machine
<Patriot> The windows 7 machine logs on to the domain 100%
<Patriot> Untill i restart then the windows 7 machine says can't find the domain
<Patriot> I just re-installed the server again from scratch
<kirkland> Daviey: hang on, let me get this fixed, and i'll explain it to you
<Patriot> I also applied the windows 7 registry settings etc
<Patriot> But no luck at all
<Daviey> kirkland: ok, i have an upload in the queue backing out etckeeper.. if you can get a better fix today, i'm happy to run with yours.
<smoser> jamespage, so i'm missing something.
<kirkland> Daviey: i'm working as fast as i can
<smoser> where is the stuff that runs those tests... ie launches an instance and collects console output.
<Daviey> kirkland: rocking
<boxybrown> quick question about fdisk
<boxybrown> after creating a partition and writing it
<boxybrown> is there anything special i need to do to format the drive?
<boxybrown> before I can mount it?
<iclebyte-work> you need to put a file system on the partition
<jamespage> smoser: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-ec2-testing-dev/ubuntu-server-ec2-testing/ubuntu-server-ec2-testing
<jamespage> sorry - misunderstood your question
<boxybrown> iclebyte-work: okay yeah, looks like i need to run mkfs
<iclebyte-work> yea.  mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdaX
<boxybrown> iclebyte-work: ext3 or ext4, seems like the new ubuntus are using ext4...
<Daviey> utlemming: around?
<Doonz> any reason why ssh server works internally but not from any internet based ips
<patdk-wk> firewall :)
<patdk-wk> isp blocking it with their firewall? :)
<Doonz> no and no
<Doonz> i think its something with pfsense
<Doonz> pfsense people say its the server
<Doonz> i dont freaking know
<patdk-wk> pfsense is a firewall
<Doonz> wich the rules are there and its is allowing that connection and routing it to the proper port
<patdk-wk> if it's not a firewall, then there is only one thing it could be, you modified sshd_config to not listen to the external ip
<Doonz> i have to nics in the server
<Doonz> eth0 is 192.168.1.32
<Doonz> eth1 is 192.168.1.33
<Doonz> inthe sshd_conf listen ip is 192.168.1.32
<koolhead17> hi
<Doonz> patdk-lap is that not correct?
<patdk-wk> if you are connecting to ssh using that ip, yes
<utlemming> Daviey, Jamespage: HVM AMI's passed too. So I'm happy with the 20111011 images.
<Daviey> utlemming: did you see my Questions in -release?
<utlemming> Daviey: just did...switching channels
<Daviey> a
<Daviey> ta
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: SpamapS: do you guys have an easy/quick way to reproduce this outside of orchestra (preferably in an EC2 instance)?  I have a fix i'd like to test
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: i wasn't able to reproduce it outside orchestra
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: maybe pass cloud-init config
<panfist> i'm new to systems administration so sorry if this is a basic quesiton. i was wondering why when some packages are built/installed from source, they put themselves in the right place in the FHS,
<panfist> and others just stay right where you extract them
<RoyK> does xen support some sort of failover? I mean, afaik uec does, but with a rather rigid setup with hard to do a simple/clean setup without a single point of failure. software like vmware or hyper-v run in mesh mode, which is better
<panfist> is there a reason for that, other than the package maintainer didn't have a part of the installation script that knows about your distro so it just defaults to not installing in a place that makes sense?
<panfist> and if a package doesn't put itself in the right place, how do i know what that place should be?
<patdk-wk> royk, xen doesn't support failover, but it has the ability for you to do it
<ClaesBas> Does anybody know where installer finds out that it has been a "md-raid" (I have removed partions, dd 'ed 512 zeros to /dev/sdX, created new empty dos partion table and even created and formated a new ext2 partion on 20G), I want to start from scratch but installer only put a iscsi-thing in my face (it's with an "11.10 111010 server cd")?
<patdk-wk> it has a way to move running domu's
<ClaesBas> And of course have I removed superblocks with --zero-superblock....
<patdk-wk> ClaesBas, wouldn't wiping the partition table be easier and faster?
<patdk-wk> cause superblocks is a fs thing
<ClaesBas> patdk-wk: I think I've done everything except dd'ing zero to whole disks (4x750G)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: do you have an orchestra setup right now where you can reproduce it?  would you be willing to give a fix a quick test?
<ClaesBas> Someone who coded this part of the "deb-installer" have been a bit to "clever"...
<patdk-wk> claesbas, no, normally it uses blkid to find and locate drive configs
<patdk-wk> and normally just writing 0's to the first meg of the drive is enough to remove that :)
<ClaesBas> patdk-wk: I will try that, thanks...
<patdk-wk> you didn't use gpt did you?
<patdk-wk> if you did, you probably have to wipe out the first and last 1mb of the drive
<patdk-wk> as gpt is redundant :)
<koolhead17> jamespage: i was disconnected.
<smoser> utlemming, it would appear that you have not started the promote-daily, is that correct ?
<utlemming> smoser: I ran the promote daily yesterday. It's staged up and ready to go
<RoyK> patdk-wk: moving domu's is nice, but do you know if there's a way to failover a domu to another dom0 in case of a dom0 failure?
<RoyK> patdk-wk: by failover, I meen to administratively move it to another dom0 and boot it
<RoyK> not true failover - afaik only vmware support that (and probably IBM zSeries, but that's another ballpark)
<patdk-wk> oh, isn't that easy?
<patdk-wk> just issue xm create domu on the other machine
<RoyK> (and for vmware to support that, it needs infiniband or at least 10Gbps ethernet...)
<RoyK> patdk-wk: automatically without risking collisions?
<patdk-wk> heh? vmware supports that on anything,
<patdk-wk> royk, that depends on you HA setup, I assume you used proper fencing and stuff from linux-ha
<RoyK> patdk-wk: for a VM to be HA, vmware needs very high speed networking between the hosts to transfer the memory contents as it is changed
<patdk-wk> royk, if the dom0 is down, there is no memory to move
<RoyK> patdk-wk: vmware normally reboots a VM if the host it's on dies
<patdk-wk> and I do move ram, gigs of it at a time, over gigabit with vmware
<patdk-wk> but I think the way vmware moves ram is different from xen
<RoyK> does that work ok? I mean - isn't gigE far too slow for that?
<patdk-wk> as vmware will do like a double rsync to move it, and xen is all at once, locked
<patdk-wk> royk, vm is only down for a few seconds for me, with 8gig+ ram vm's
<RoyK> patdk-wk: that's moving a VM, yes
<patdk-wk> with infiniband, it's down for a few seconds also
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: sure I have my own setup
<RoyK> patdk-wk: but if you have the VM running on host A and you pull host A's plug
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: okay
<patdk-wk> royk, then you will have to wait for the vcenter timeout
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: have you recreated the problem?
<RoyK> patdk-wk: then the only way for that VM to survive, is to run on two hosts at the same time
<patdk-wk> royk, and why would it move the ram then anyways? cause host A is gone
<patdk-wk> royk, no, it won't
<RoyK> patdk-wk: are we talking about the same thing?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: on the process.. BW is not helping today
<patdk-wk> what plug did you pull on host A?
<patdk-wk> I assumed power :)
<RoyK> the Big One
<patdk-wk> then it's not running on Host A anymore is it? cause the power is off :)
<patdk-wk> so it's only running on the new host
<RoyK> patdk-wk: yes, that's why HA VMs can be set to run on two machines in parallel
<RoyK> otherwise, you'll need to boot it up on host B
<patdk-wk> oh, hmm, I know what your talking about now
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> wait
<patdk-wk> your not using shared storage for the vm's?
<RoyK> not for their memory
<patdk-wk> dunno, my vmware HA clusters don't share memory across systems, probably cause I don't need that
<RoyK> very few do
<patdk-wk> your not talking HA
<patdk-wk> your talking FT
<RoyK> and then, that wasn't what I was asking about for Xen
<patdk-wk> fault tolerance
<RoyK> I sometimes get lost in those terms
<RoyK> they are used for different uses across vendors :P
<patdk-wk> no support for that in xen, as far as I know, but I dunno what xen 4.x does
<patdk-wk> ya, HA just means the vm is running, on some host
<patdk-wk> FT means, no reboots to do HA
<RoyK> again, that wasn't the question, it was just a divert
<RoyK> so can I do HA with Xen without scripting it myself?
 * patdk-wk has no idea what the question is, due to lack of terms :)
<patdk-wk> find someone else that scripted it? or buy the xen enterprise?
<RoyK> patdk-wk: I know xenserver etc - I was merely asking......
<patdk-wk> I don't think it's that hard, to use pacemaker to do that
<RoyK> should work..
 * RoyK can't beleive it's 2011 and Hyper-V still doesn't support memory overcommit
<patdk-wk> but, they are working on it :)
<patdk-wk> kvm doesn't
<RoyK> yeah, wait till 2020 or so
<Roasted> Question - can anybody make out what's going on here? This is my syslog from my DHCP/LTSP server. My client (connected via cat5) is hanging on boot. Here's the syslog: http://pastebin.com/Cg7qEMFv
<RoyK> kvm does
<patdk-wk> when did it get it?
<patdk-wk> I know it had some mem dedup
<RoyK> some time back
<patdk-wk> but that is hardly overcommit
<RoyK> hm... seems I might be wrong (again)
<RoyK> I was _told_ it supported it, but it may seem there are some other methods used
<RoyK> or ... http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Virtualization/sect-Virtualization-Tips_and_tricks-Overcommitting_with_KVM.html
<patdk-wk> I will have to look some
<patdk-wk> I'm reading the page from the kvm website on it
<patdk-wk> I know kvm did kindof support memory ballooning
<patdk-wk> but that doesn't work on high memory pressures, like xen/vmware do
<RoyK> ok
<patdk-wk> ballooning is like sharing the ram between vm's, depending on need
<patdk-wk> but fails if they all need ram
<RoyK> ic
<kirkland> Daviey: RoAkSoAx: okay, i have a simple way to reproduce this outside of orchestra
<RoyK> and that works better on xen?
<kirkland> sudo apt-get -y etckeeper && sudo env -i PATH=$PATH TERM=$TERM apt-get install -y juju
<kirkland> Daviey: RoAkSoAx: basically, just ensure that LANG is unset
<patdk-wk> xen supports overcommit, it won't completely fail, it will get painfully slow though
<patdk-wk> where vmware will maintain it's speed better
<patdk-wk> I'm like a year out of date on kvm/xen though
<RoyK> I guess it's time to test xen again, nevertheless
<patdk-wk> ah, there it is
<patdk-wk> looks like kvm does support overcommit now
<ClaesBas> patdk-wk I had to wipe the disks in the end too as you proposed! (could be very tired for less)
<patdk-wk> it's just so unbelievably painfully slow, it's not practical :)
<patdk-wk> ClaesBas, ya, must of gotten setup with gpt partitions then
<patdk-wk> normally only needed for >2tb drives, but I tent to do it on >1tb myself
<kirkland> sudo apt-get -y etckeeper && sudo env -u LANG apt-get install -y juju
<kirkland> slightly simpler ^
<RoyK> ClaesBas: why?
<ClaesBas> gpt? I've only used Ubunt server  CD's (advanced) install... (I don't really understand what you mean with gpt)
<RoyK> global partition table
<patdk-wk> I'm not sure, but I think ubuntu uses gpt by default these days
<patdk-wk> gpt instead of mbr
<RoyK> patdk-wk: not on small drives
<ClaesBas> My disks is 750G
<ClaesBas> 4x750G
<RoyK> all data drives?
<RoyK> for raid?
<RoyK> if so, don't partition them, just give them to md as they are
<RoyK> simplifies extending later
<RoyK> as in when you want to swap them for 2TB drives to add more to the array without moving the data
<Doonz> patdk-lapfigured out my problem... hdd dying/died
<patdk-wk> fun
<RoyK> if you partition them and try to replace them with larger ones, you'll have a small ordeal to go through to fix the partition tables
<ClaesBas> One more stupid thing is that if you setup a "big" software raid the with the installation CD, it tells you to reboot and the grub has "quite", what happens with your not yet fully initiated raid then....
<RoyK> ClaesBas: it'll initiate in the background
<RoyK> ClaesBas: it'll even continue over reboots
<RoyK> not start over - continue
<RoyK> 'cept you get an unexpected reboot - that may break it
<RoyK> unexpected as in someone pulled the power cord
<patdk-wk> or best case, it just starts the resync over, unless bitmap is turned on
<ClaesBas> You get a blank screen after the reboot....
<RoyK> ClaesBas: are you using a separate drive for the root?
<RoyK> ClaesBas: if not, I'd _strongly_ suggest you do
<RoyK> get some old 10GB ATA drive or something
<patdk-wk> or you will need to setup partitions
<RoyK> then use the big drives for data
<RoyK> patdk-wk: bingo
<ClaesBas> No, but an own raid1 over 4 disks and no lvm for that partion
 * patdk-wk is a fan of 80-160gig drives for boot
<patdk-wk> raid1? or raid10?
<RoyK> ClaesBas: please, beleive me on this :)
<RoyK> use separate _drives_
<ClaesBas> A stupid 4 disk raid1
<RoyK> it makes life a lot easier when you want to extend that disk set
<patdk-wk> heh, you will defently need to use partitions, and leave a good 1-2mb free at the start
<RoyK> ClaesBas: even a couple of USB sticks may do the job
<patdk-wk> I would just use a boot drive though, or boot usb stick
<ClaesBas> RoyK But if your "server" is a machine with only 4 disks (I payed for it)!
<RoyK> ClaesBas: then an usb stick
<RoyK> no need for a terabyte for the root
<patdk-wk> you only need boot/mbr on the usb sticks
<RoyK> 8GB should do for most
<patdk-wk> you don't even need root on it
<Daviey> zul: how did you get on with bug 871278
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 871278 in nova "Cannot attach volumes to instances if tgt is used" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871278
<Daviey> ?
<RoyK> patdk-wk: it helps for setting up things
<patdk-wk> royk, ya helps, but not needed
<patdk-wk> I do my laptop that way, for security
<patdk-wk> remove usb stick, no booting the encrypted laptop
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: http://me.roaksoax.com/etckeeper.png
<RoyK> patdk-wk: plain raid5 md on the disks, simple root fs on the plug
<RoyK> KISS
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: yep, cool
<Daviey> jamespage: still around?
 * RoyK has an old 60GB ATA drive for the root in his home server
<patdk-wk> yuk, ata
<RoyK> well, it works just as well as sata
<zul> Daviey: sruable
<patdk-wk> except I don't own a motherboard with ata on it :)
<RoyK> a bit slower, but hell, I don't write data to the root nayway
<Daviey> zul: yes, but how far through fixing it are you? :)
<patdk-wk> I do have like 80 250gig wd ata drives, if you want me to ship them :)
<zul> Daviey: working on it
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: so where's the fix
<RoyK> patdk-wk: I have a dozen or so 500GB ATA drives - works well for making coasters
<RoyK> my family and friends tend to like shiny costers :D
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706853/
<kirkland> Daviey: RoAkSoAx: FYI, etckeeper fix works like a champ
<RoyK> !etckeeper
<Daviey> kirkland: enough to state your name against it in an SRU?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: looks good to me gonna try to setup a local repo and get it tested
<RoAkSoAx> SpamapS: what was the name of the tool you use to create repos?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: reprepo?
<RoAkSoAx> local repos
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ahh yes couldn't remember it . thanks
<zul> why default it to en_US?
<kirkland> zul: the critical part is the UTF8
<kirkland> zul: defaulting to en_US.UTF8 because that's what ubuntu defaults to
<kirkland> zul: without the UTF8 bit, etckeeper (actually, bzr) chokes on filenames that contain UTF8 characters
<kirkland> zul: our /etc has some of those (most obviously in the /etc/ssl certificates, but could be anywhere)
<jamespage> Daviey: a bit
<kirkland> zul: and if LANG is already set in your env, then that'll override
<zul> k
<SpamapS> kirkland: LANG=C didn't work ?
<kirkland> SpamapS: let me test with that ...
<SpamapS> that would be the least opinionated ..
<kirkland> SpamapS: does C imply UTF8?
<kirkland> SpamapS: i'm firing up a new instance now
<SpamapS> C implies byte ordering and no encoding
<SpamapS> it will never mangle anything
<SpamapS> and really, bzr should be defaulting to C if there's none set
<aibo> hi, is it possible to install imagemagick without X?
<zul> Daviey: whoops
<RoyK> aibo: shouldn't be a problem - it might install some x libs, but the command line tools should work
<RoyK> aibo: and the x libs won't hurt unless you're _really_ low on disk space
<aibo> it's VPS, i have 4.5 gigs free
<RoyK> not a problem
<RoyK> doesn't seem to be a -nox package for it, so just try, and apt-get will tell you how much it'll use
<RoyK> _before_ installing it
<aibo> okay
<RoyK> that's the fun serving VPSes - you charge close to nothing for 4GB and then when the customer wants another 4GB (retail cost ~zero) you add another $10 a month :P
<kirkland> SpamapS: no-go with LANG=C, same breakage
<SpamapS> kirkland: very interesting!
<kirkland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706867/
<kirkland> SpamapS: ^
<RoyK> kirkland: what distro?
<aibo> RoyK, yep, that's exactly what happens
<RoyK> erm
<RoyK> versjon
<kirkland> RoyK: tamulinux
<RoyK> heh
<kirkland> wtf?  :-)  Ubuntu
<kirkland> RoyK: 11.10 :-)
<SpamapS> kirkland: well that does sound like a bug in bzrlib, but the "default to en_US" seems your only recourse
<RoyK> kirkland: I just setup 10.11 with etckeeper without issues....
<SpamapS> RoyK: it happens only when installing on a non-interactive shell
<RoyK> oh
<SpamapS> such as via cloud-init on first boot
<RoyK> ic
<SpamapS> kirkland: another option is to try and pick up the machine's locale.
<kirkland> SpamapS: sounds overly complex;  this "fix" should handle 99.99% of the use cases
<RoyK> SpamapS: shouldn't C work for them all?
<kirkland> SpamapS: we're talking about etckeeper here
<kirkland> SpamapS: and we're talking about the file encoding of /etc
<kirkland> SpamapS: nothing else
<kirkland> SpamapS: it affects nothing else in the distro, AFAICT
<uvirtbot> New bug: #872987 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872987
<SpamapS> RoyK: thats what I was thinking, but bzrlib seems to be doing something wrong with C
<SpamapS> kirkland: yeah I'm not worried about it breaking stuff.. just wondering if there's a simple way to pick up the right LANG
<SpamapS> kirkland: that said.. if bzr requires UTF-8 specifically.. then yeah.. give it what it wans.
<SpamapS> wants even
 * kirkland reboots
<huslage> howdy. I'm trying to set up this T-Mobile Rocket 4G USB modem. I've gotten usb_modeswitch to do the right thing and present me with a proper modem. Now I'm stumped about how to get the thing online. It has a usbnet interface as well as the standard AT-commands. I'm not sure how they relate (if at all).
<huslage> the modem is a ZTE MF591
<kirkland> Daviey: SpamapS: RoAkSoAx: I'm uploading the etckeeper fix
<kirkland> Daviey: do you want it in -proposed?
<kirkland> Daviey: or oneiric?
<Daviey> kirkland: release pocket is still ok.
<kirkland> Daviey: uploaded, fixes 2 different-but-similar etckeeper bugs, including our orchestra one
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ok cool
<kirkland> Daviey: RoAkSoAx: SpamapS: I'll leave it to the Ubuntu Server Team to decide if they want etckeeper recommended or not on Orchestra Clients
<RoAkSoAx> ill wait for that one to be released them
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: Daviey I think we should keep it
<kirkland> I'd like to see it -- but I understand if you guys take a conservative stance at this point
<RoAkSoAx> will be a good way to find more errors for 12.04 and besides it is still in universe
<kirkland> personally, I'd be happy to SRU fixes, as necessary
<RoAkSoAx> +1
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: you think the benefit makes it worth while having a potential busted juju+orchestra deployment.
<kirkland> but that's up to you blokes (/me puts in language that daviey understands :-)
<Daviey> where busted = useless?
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: right now it is busted. The fix uploaded by kirkland makes it useful again
 * kirkland finds lunch before his meeting in 7 minutes
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: how is it busted?
<Daviey> The fact this pckage is in universe is not relevant, it's essentially supported.
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: busted in a way that it fails to create the necessary stuff, but from the testing I did today, it doesn't prevent juju from deploying a machine
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: in fact, the machine is up and running normally
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: the only issue is that etckeeper was unable to commit for the bug above
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: whchi should be fixed now and we should not have any problems
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: i've already backed etckeeper out.
<Daviey> I'm not sure we should reintroduce it at this stage.
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: oh ok, so then nope, if it has been removed as recommends, then we should probbaly not reintroduced it
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: i thought it still was
<RoAkSoAx> cause the installation i just did pulled etckeeper
<zul> Daviey: queued
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: yeah, i really didn't want juju busted for the minimal feature improvement TBH.
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: i only uploaded it an hour or so ago
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: ok
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: that's fine then
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873001 in ntp (main) "ntp fails to cross-build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873001
<wip> i've been hacked... i am using ubuntu hardy LTS that still runs PHP 5.2.4 which have a security issue. how can i upgrade PHP on ubuntu hardy!?
<wip> here's what is installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706895/
<wip> i think it's not a good idea to make a dist-upgrade?!
<wip> or should i use a PPA thsat provide PHP 5.3?
<patdk-wk> hmm, that php shouldn't have a security issue, if you update it
<patdk-wk> what exact security issue?
<wip> patdk-wk, here's my source.lists is everything good? http://paste.ubuntu.com/706899/
 * wip finding information about the hack
<patdk-wk> well, you have the most current php
<patdk-wk> so either it was a issue in the php script, or a new issue that hasn't been fixed yet
<kirkland> SpamapS: do you have time to help negronjl push the cloudfoundry charms to the "best" place in LP?
<kirkland> SpamapS: I'm thinking somewhere like lp:~cloudfoundry/charm/oneiric/cloudfoundry-*
<kirkland> SpamapS: negronjl said he was getting some permission denied errors
<kirkland> SpamapS: I suspect this is something you can help him nail very quickly
<wip> patdk-wk, here's what happened to me... http://www.jorgepablos.com/2011/03/watch-out-php-5-2-vulnerability-google-results-finditnow-osa-pl/
<wip> patdk-wk, the article say to upgrade to PHP 5.3
<patdk-wk> that isn't a hack
<patdk-wk> that is what they did AFTER they hacked
<wip> right, sorry english is not my first language
<patdk-wk> the php 5.3 fix, isn't so much a fix as, it breaks code that used older insecure default settings for php
<patdk-wk> so while 5.3 would fix it, it would break those applications your using that caused the issue
<patdk-wk> it's really the applications fault though
<SpamapS> kirkland: ack
<wip> i cannot check all the sites installed (many artists that doesn't know a thing about wordpress, dupral etc...) so basically i can't do nothing?
<patdk-wk> oh heh, ya, all it takes is any out of date wordpress install, wordpressed has all kinds of issues
<patdk-wk> I would recommend 5.3 there yes
<patdk-wk> but your customers probably won't be happy about that
<patdk-wk> cause that WILL break somethings for them
<patdk-wk> how many, all depends
<wip> patdk-wk: is there a way to install PHP 5.3 and be able to downgrade easily?
<patdk-wk> installing via a .deb would be easy, just remove those .deb and reinstall the old .deb
<patdk-wk> that goes for ppa/... too
<patdk-wk> but I have never attempted to install 5.3 on 8.04 though, so that, I can't answer where to get a nice clean good source of php 5.3 for that
<wip> first aptitude remove libapache2-mod-php5, php5, php5-mysql etc...
<wip> then find a good source for php 5.3 dpkg -i php5.3
<patdk-wk> if you install from ppa, to downgrade, remove the php 5.3 ppa, update, then remove/reinstall those :)
<patdk-wk> well, to upgrade, you shouldn't need to remove
<wip> patdk-wk, in ubuntu i never found a complete way to remove a PPA?!
<zul> Daviey: stilla round?
<Daviey> zul: yuppers
<patdk-wk> comment it out, or delete the file, from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<patdk-wk> then you have to remove those packages from that ppa manually (I think, atleats how I do it)
<zul> Daviey: i have the nova branch queued up with the iscsitarget fixes and smosers database pool fix
<Daviey> zul: have a diff?
<wip> patdk-wk: ok looking for a PPA for hardy (php 5.3)
<zul> Daviey: should i upload to -proposed?
<zul> Daviey: uhhhh gimme a sec
 * RoyK just started kismet to log traffic in case his network goes down :P
<Daviey> zul: I think this needs to be -proposed.  Also not certain we need to 0-day it.
<zul> Daviey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/706909/
<wip> or maybe if i am lucky i won't be hack again...
<patdk-wk> wip, unlikely
<patdk-wk> once it's hacked once, it gets onto many websites it was, and then other hackers do it to get their name/reputation out there also
<sdasd>  Hi guys, im running the linux-image-2.6.32-29-scst (Debian 10.04) and I have issues inserting the arcmsr module, it states "FATAL: Error inserting arcmsr (/lib/modules/2.6.32-29-server/extra/arcmsr.ko): Invalid module format". I've downloaded the linux-headers-scst (which basically is the 2.6.32.29-server generic + scst). The output of the building of the module can be read here :
<sdasd> http://pastebin.com/JCkBE3A2. Any Pointers/tips :)?
<wip> so either i brake things by installing PHP 5.3 or i get hack... wow
<wip> am i the only admin having this issue?
<Daviey> zul: can you propose your fix to upstream trunk asap?
<zul> Daviey: the iscsitarget one?
<Daviey> yah
<zul> Daviey: taken from it
<Daviey> +Description: Fix iscsi target path issues.
<Daviey> +Author: Chuck Short <zulcss@ubuntu.com>
<Daviey> +Upstream: no
<patdk-wk> wip, for your case yes
<patdk-wk> cause your using mod_php
<zul> Daviey: gah..
<patdk-wk> so all it takes is one of your customers/sites to get hacked to infect the rest
<wip> patdk-wk: even if i set the user / group of apache different from the directory of my sites
<Daviey> zul: where did you get the Upstream tag from? :)
<zul> my arse
<patdk-wk> wip, guess that depends on pache mode, and I know your apache in 8.04 is too old
<patdk-wk> that user/group thing is only for use when running cgi's, mod_* is not a cgi
<wip> patdk-wk: thank you for your time! when you say "cause your using mod_php" what should i use?
<patdk-wk> to keep users seperate? only two options, cgi :) or fastcgi, where fastcgi needs a php instance running per user
<patdk-wk> there are patchs and hacks somewhat to make it easier
<patdk-wk> php-ftm? or whatever is suppost to help
<patdk-wk> but that is only in php 5.3 I think
<wip> patdk-wk, no i mean - what are you using if you don't use mod_php?
<patdk-wk> fastcgi, it's much faster than mod_php
<patdk-wk> and a lot less resource intensive
<patdk-wk> isn't that what I just said though?
<wip> patdk-wk, sorry yes! are you on ubuntu server hardy?
<wip> patdk-wk, what version of PHP
<patdk-wk> no, as hardy life is almost over
<wip> that is quite funny, i installed hardy like 2 years ago because LTS and now people say the life of hardy is almost over
<patdk-wk> lts is good for 5 years
<wip> wow, a server is suppose to stay up and running for decades ;)
<patdk-wk> it has 18 months left?
<patdk-wk> hardy came out in 2008
<patdk-wk> just cause you just installed it doesn't mean it lasts longer :)
<wip> patdk-wk, what will happen after LTS, PHP will not get updated?
<patdk-wk> nothing will get security patchs, or updates
<wip> anyone ever done apt-get dist-upgrade from hardy?
<patdk-wk> you would need to upgrade the server
<wip> this is dangerous i guess?
<patdk-wk> you should be doing dist-upgrades all the time
<patdk-wk> or else your kernel will never get security updates
<patdk-wk> you mean, do-release-upgrade
<patdk-wk> to upgrade to 10.04 LTS
<wip> oups sorry yes do-release-upgrade
 * patdk-wk has been known to go directly from 7.04 -> 10.04 doing that, without issue
<patdk-wk> defently not recommended or supported though
<thesheff17> wip: I have
<thesheff17> it worked fine
 * wip is scared to death
<thesheff17> wip, backup your data
<wip> thesheff17, yes i have back-up, but this server have many stuff installed, it's a mail server, http server, sftp server etc...
<patdk-wk> wip, how cleanly the upgrade goes, depends mainly on how you customized the configs, and how you modified the system
<thesheff17> well there is a number of things you can do
<patdk-wk> it should work pretty nicely
<thesheff17> take an image of the whole thing
<thesheff17> or drive
<patdk-wk> but it all depends on what is going on in that system :)
<thesheff17> or clone the drive to another one test upgrade
 * patdk-wk clones systems to vm instances, upgrade that many times, then upgrades the real system
<wip> by the way 10.04 LTS have what version of PHP?
<patdk-wk> 5.3
<jj995> any suggestions on a simple logger for a channel on ircd-hybrid?  just logging to a text file on the irc server is desired
<patdk-wk> PHP 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9 with Suhosin-Patch (cli)
<wip> 5.3.6 is released awhile ago... oh well
<patdk-wk> wip, you have no idea how security updates work, do you
<patdk-wk> or any distribution
<wip> oups 5.3.8 is release - ok yes the backport thing
<patdk-wk> wip would make a good security auditor
<wip> it's a bit misleading calling php 5.3.2 when it's patched (backport)
<wip> that's all
<patdk-wk> but it doesn't have the features 5.3.8 has, so that would be misleading also
<sdasd> argh, stop being invaldid module format!
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: im gonna upload fixes for lp #872926 nad lp #872892
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 872926 in cobbler "Cobbler repo URL's are broken" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872926
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 872892 in cobbler "should remove /etc/apache2/conf.d/cobbler*.conf on postrm" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872892
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: and take care of adam's fix
<RoAkSoAx> adam_g: ping
<RoAkSoAx> err adam not her ethis week
<Patriot7912> How do you make samba a member of a domain?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: ping
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, here.
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: did you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~gandelman-a/ubuntu/oneiric/cobbler/lp850880-850866 ?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: did it satifsy all your concerns?
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, reading
<smoser> a couple things i would comment
<smoser> * debug() should go to stderr, not stdout
<smoser> i guess thats it
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: cool I guess I can fix that myself and get it uploaded
<RoAkSoAx> thanks
<jfb_h20> what's the way to 'disable' the left slot in a pagetemplate or BrowserView?
<jfb_h20> disregard, wrong irc
<kirkland> Daviey: fyi, the etckeeper upload was rejected
<kirkland> Daviey: please advise
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873042 in apache2 (main) "unable to build against apr -- undefined reference to `apr_initialize'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873042
 * RoAkSoAx will be back later
<skrite> anyone recommend some mysql benchmarking software? i need to find what settings and engines will work best in our applications
<RoyK> skrite: dunno - there are several - but the real thing is to test it
<RoyK> skrite: I'd recommend using postgres, though - less hassle with broken parts and better support for most of the stuff you want (or don't want)
<skrite> my main idea now is just writing some scripts that will hammer it and measure the times, but was looking for a more professional (read knowledgeable way)
<RoyK> any particular reason for using mysql?
<RoyK> mysql is generally a hack, not a good DBMS
<RoyK> but then, if you're using stuff like wordpress, you're stuck with it
<Daviey> kirkland: infinity rejected it because it is a shipped package, which doesn't warrant a respin.  He felt that it should be a tradional SRU.
<kirkland> Daviey: okay
<Daviey> so reupload to -proposed
<kirkland> Daviey: i'll reupload to -proposed
<Daviey> cool
<kirkland> Daviey: does it need the whole SRU blob in the bug reports, etc.?
<kirkland> Daviey: uploaded
<skrite> RoyK, well, i would be open to another database, but have so much code written and in place that i kinda cant
<skrite> RoyK:  what db do you like?
<zul> Daviey: ill do the nova upload tomorrow
<Daviey> zul: cool, that doesn't need to be 0-day IMO.. we'll do the normal 7 day SRU process.
<Daviey> kirkland: probably should.
<kirkland> Daviey: arg
<Daviey> kirkland: not really my call, you want to check that against the sru team :)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: any chance you can do that?
<kirkland> Daviey: i really have a million other things i need to work on today
<RoyK> skrite: I use all sorts of DBMSes, from sqlite to oracle, but I really fancy postgres
<Daviey> kirkland: well i don't think it matters if it is in the archive for release day?
 * Daviey goes AWOL
<kirkland> Daviey: that's kinda what i was thinking
<skrite> RoyK: , yeah if i could pick today, that is what i would use
<RoyK> postgesql
<RoyK> postgresql, even
<zul> Daviey: which segway into my next question should we have a schedule for os sru
<allowoverride> yawns
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: sure
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: will do as soon as I get back
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: could you either attache a debdiff to the bug report or send me the pastbinit
<RoAkSoAx> again
 * RoAkSoAx will be back in 45 mins
<adam_g> RoAkSoAx: im checking irc periodically. if you /msg me ill respond eventually
<adam_g> RoAkSoAx: just pushed to lp:~gandelman-a/ubuntu/oneiric/cobbler/lp850880-850866/ to address scotts comments on debug()
 * RoyK just pissed off some people from #zimbra, and it feels good
<allowoverride> heheheh
<allowoverride> whast that?
<RoyK> a rather good email or groupware server
<allowoverride> ohhh
<allowoverride> ok
<RoyK> built on postfix and a bunch of other software
<RoyK> but they don't want to explain what they do
<allowoverride> they dont wan to explain?
<allowoverride> how did you come to that final theory
<allowoverride> ?
<RoAkSoAx> adam_g: cool thanks
<RoAkSoAx> adam_g: i'll prepare SRU then
<drahst> I've got ubuntu server up and running, now I'm starting to install virtuals, but I don't see an option for vmbuilder or virt-install to use an img file that I created (pre-allocated disk space file) to install the os on vs. default. is there any way to make virtbuilder use a specific img file? I created a pre-allocated file to help with i/o, I'd like to have the vm that is created to
<drahst> use it
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: ping
<gholms> soren: What would it take to make uvirtbot ignore eucabot in #eucalyptus so they can't accidentally trigger one another?
<soren> gholms: I had no idea it was even in there.
<gholms> It isn't yet.
<gholms> But it will be.
<soren> Says who?
<gholms> Me.  I'm adding it.
<soren> And how do you expect to do that?
<gholms> Running a supybot instance on projects.eucalyptus.com
<soren> Err..
<soren> There can be only one uvirtbot.
<gholms> I'm not looking to replace it.
 * soren is confused
<soren> uvirtbot isn't in #eucalyptus, but it will be, because you'll run another bot on p.e.c?
<uvirtbot> soren: Error: "isn't" is not a valid command.
<soren> uvirtbot: Thanks, that's really helpful. I appreciate it.
<uvirtbot> soren: Error: "Thanks," is not a valid command.
<geekbri> so im trying to build this .deb file of php.  when i run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot it actually runs my configure which i set with dh_override_auto_configure, and it seems to run a make as well, but it doesn't run make install.  Does this not happen automatically?  Do i need to specify in the debian/rules to run a make install?
<gholms> No, eucabot will be in #eucalyptus, so uvirtbot, which is already there, should ignore it.
<soren> gholms: Ah.
<soren> gholms: What will eucabot do?
<gholms> Bug listing with meetbot
<gholms> s/with/and/
<soren> gholms: If it does bug listing, why do you need uvirtbot?
<gholms> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<gholms> It's already there, which is why I'm asking.
 * soren is confused again
<gholms> Maybe when eucabot is completely set up it won't be necessary?
<soren> I don't think I understand the problem :)
<soren> uvirtbot's primary job is to announce bugs and look up bugs.
<gholms> eucabot is a copy of an internal bot that, among other things, responds with bug links and summaries when someone runs ".lp 12345".
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<soren> You're concerned that a coming bot will say things that'll trigger this behaviour.
<gholms> If uvirtbot sees that it will then respond.
<gholms> Yeah
<soren> ...but if this other bot can say such things, why do you still need uvirtbot?
<gholms> I doubt we will.
<soren> I have no particular desire to keep it in there. If it's in your way, I'll gladly remove it.
 * gholms runs off to ask obino
<soren> You guys work it out. You can just let me know when you want to have it removed.
<soren> I need to sleep.
 * soren heads bedwards
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: orchestra1.1 which has the removal of etckeeper has been rejected btw
<gholms> soren: Ok; thanks
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: no, i uploaded to both -proposed and release pocket
<Daviey> the -proposed was rejected at my request
<Daviey> and the release pocket one is now published
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: ohh ok
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: alright gonna test fixes for lp #850880 and then I'll sru to -proposed
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 850880 in cobbler "cobbler-ubuntu-import does not pull from -updates" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850880
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: great, i don't care if that is there at release time fwiw.  I think that can be a normal SRU, but importiant for the future.
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: i'm closing couple other bugs with the SRU
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: if you wanted to add the love to the bug, but still keep it a sponsored package for adam_g - it might be helpful.
<RoAkSoAx> bug #872926 and bug #872892
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 872926 in cobbler "Cobbler repo URL's are broken" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872926
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 872892 in cobbler "should remove /etc/apache2/conf.d/cobbler*.conf on postrm" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872892
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: i couild 0-day sru those two, and then close adam's later
<Daviey> ooo, more fixes \o/
<RoAkSoAx> when I can test it throughtly
<Daviey> does it warrant 0-day?
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: well to save uploads 1 woyuld be enough
<Daviey> RoAkSoAx: I think it's a god compromise to have multiple fixes, following the otherwise normal SRU process.
<Daviey> We aren't rushing in fices into -updates, but closing multiple bugs.
<Daviey> That is the approach i would recommend
<RoAkSoAx> Daviey: yeah that's what I'm saying that I'd rather do a single upload
<Daviey> Yeah, i think that is a good compromise.. do that :)
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-13
<adam_g> RoAkSoAx: if those cobbler changes get uploaded, a quick fix in orchestra-import-isos should keep the cache updated over time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707071/
<ruben23> hi guys how do i loadbalance two apache web server only..? any idea guys please
<twb> I'm in the market for a build bot.  Any opinions/suggestions?  My rough functional requirements are http://paste.debian.net/136152/
<socomm> Anyone got recommendation to any good tutorials covering mail server on Ubuntu-server?
<twb> socomm: the ubuntu server guide
<socomm> twb: thx I will start there
<RoAkSoAx> adam_g: lol ok
<crmccreary> Anybody free to help diagnose a dns problem?
<twb> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<crmccreary> OK. First time irc user. I have been using a server for DHCP and dynamic DNS with BIND for some time. I "demoted" the server to a dhcp client when I purchased a new server. The new server works great, al the clients are resolveable *except* the old dhcp server. I thought that I've scrubbed it clean but  when restarting networking, I keep getting "DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.59.3 (192.168.59.2) from 00:06:4f:4f:59:2f via eth1"
<crmccreary> where 192.168.59.2 was the old static ip of the old server and is now the new static ip of the new server. I've assigned 192.168.59.3 in dhcpd.conf:
<crmccreary> host pe4400.crmeng.lan {
<crmccreary>   hardware ethernet 00:06:4f:4f:59:2f;
<crmccreary>   fixed-address 192.168.59.3;
<crmccreary>   default-lease-time 86400;
<crmccreary>   max-lease-time 86400;
<crmccreary> }
<twb> So what's the problem
<crmccreary> The old server's name pe4400  is not resolveable anywhere except on itself.
<crmccreary> It gets the right ip address, but bind ignores it. I've added "send host-name "<hostname>";" to the old server's dhclient.conf to no avail
<twb> You understand that host names provided by DHCP clients, don't necessarily propagate to the DNS server?
<crmccreary> Yes, but the server is set up for dhcp/dns server with dynamic dns (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730717 for an example set up). All of the dhcp clients are resolveable by their FQDN's *except* the old server. I'm not using caching, so where is the "memory" of the old server's MAC coming from?
<twb> Is the old server acting as a DHCP client?  Is it an *ubuntu* (not debian) server?
<crmccreary> Yes
<twb> The format "<hostname>" is an ubuntu-specific patch
<twb> crmccreary: OK, not sure then
<twb> I use dnsmasq, not bind, so I'm not sure how to do much more diagnostics
<crmccreary> Ubuntu - DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS"
<josePhoenix> Hello all
<josePhoenix> I just did 'service mysql stop' and 'service mysql start... start hung so I ctrl-Ced out of it
<josePhoenix> Then I did 'service mysql start' and it worked
<josePhoenix> but none of the php sites on this server can establish a db connection
<josePhoenix> ... okay, weird.
<josePhoenix> stopped and started the service again, now it works
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873194 in xinetd (main) "UDPINT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873194
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873195 in samba (main) "package samba-common 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.4 failed to install/upgrade: there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873195
<spiekey> Hello!
<spiekey> i need some ideas for a (Config)-File Deployment strategie for multiple ubuntu/linux server.
<jamespage> morning all
<spiekey> has anyone an idea or a nice project?
<jamespage> spiekey: there are a few options - puppet or chef provide good configuration management toolsets for individual servers
<jamespage> if you want todo something at a higher level with co-ordination across servers you might like to take a look a juju
<RoyK> #873198
<RoyK> bug #873198
<RoyK> that's a rather annoying one
<RoyK> how long does it take from a bug is filed till it becomes public?
<jamespage> RoyK, not normally that long - was it specifically marked private?
<RoyK> ah. dunno why it was
<RoyK> bug #873198
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 873198 in grub2 "grub.cfg is not updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873198
<soren> RoyK: It was marked private because it was marked security.
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> it's security-related, but not a big hole, unless you consider running a 1YO kernel a major security issue - it might be...
<soren> RoyK: Heck, running an up-to-date kernel is probably a major security issue.
<ivoks> :(
<ivoks> we should devote this release to Dennis Ritchie
<soren> Yeah, I just heards about it, too :(
<chris-> hey all
<chris-> i have the following problem: i have installed another ubuntu server 10.04 LTS , i had a problem connecting via putty over ssh ( always said access denied ). then i set protocol to v2 only and it worked but after a while i get a network error message and putty disconnects, then i cant connect anymore no matter what protocl version i chose i always get a access denied error after auth
<soren> chris-: If I had to guess (and I guess I do), you have another host with the same IP on the network.
<soren> chris-: ..and the fact that changing to v2 fixed it is a coincidence.
<soren> chris-: The disconnection is caused by the other host suddenly getting the network packets and sending back an RST (because it doesn't recognise the connection).
<soren> chris-: ..and now you're back to not being able to auth because you're talking to a host different from the one you're expeting.
<soren> expecting, even.
<soren> I can't quite explain why you're not getting SSH host key errors, though.
<soren> Are these machince built from an image?
<soren> chris-: So they could potentially have the same SSH host key?
<chris-> soren, no its a fresh install
<chris-> soren, when i reboot the server i can connect to it again until i get disconnected for some reason ( maye after about 30mins )
<chris-> soren, funny u seem to be right
<chris-> i am installing the machine remote and have been given the ip configuration i should make by the admins
<chris-> soren, seems like they made a mistake , i shut down the server and can still ping the ip adress, so theres probably another device here
<chris-> soren, u were right just called the admin and he made a mistake - theres another device with this ip haha. funny i didnt think of this myself. thanks a lot mate ;)
 * soren pats his crystal ball
<soren> Comes in handy every so often.
<soren> chris-: You're welcome.
<soren> I still wonder about those ssh host keys, though.
<chris-> hehehe :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873243 in nova (main) "nova-compute-xen depends on xen-linux-system which does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873243
<koolhead17> morning everybody!!
<lynxman> koolhead17: morning
<koolhead17> hello lynxman :)
<Daviey> jamespage: around?
<Daviey> jamespage: when you get this, how did bug 870244 go?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 870244 in dovecot "mail-stack-delivery package install needs to restart dovecot" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870244
<jamespage> Daviey: sure am
<jamespage> hmm - not much progress
<jamespage> lemme just see where I got to
<Daviey> cool
<jamespage> Daviey: sorry - dovecot fell of my list for some reason
<jamespage> I hit an issue with restarting dovecot - just testing again now
<jamespage> Daviey: see my comment on bug 870244 - ATM restarting or stop/starting is a bit unreliable
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 870244 in dovecot "mail-stack-delivery package install needs to restart dovecot" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870244
<Daviey> jamespage: I think we need to add this to the release notes for Oneiric.. and fix it in P..
<Daviey> not sure it's worth SRU'ing.. agree?
<koolhead17> jamespage: hey. how did you associated set of floating IP to a project? Currently i been manully adding it in DB
<koolhead17> in diablo
<smoser> jamespage, ping
<jamespage> blimey - I pop out for lunch and see what happens
<jamespage> Daviey: agree on the SRU
<jamespage> the fix is not reliable
<jamespage> koolhead17: hrm - not sure - I setup a set of floating IP addresses as detailed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Oneiric/OpenStackTestPlan
<jamespage> I then used euca-allocate-address and euca-associated-address to fix them to instances
<jamespage> smoser: pong
<smoser> how can i run a tiny little images test ? with ubuntu-server-ec2-testing
<smoser> i made a merge proposal last night, but completley untested and i want to attempt to test
<smoser> :)
<jamespage> smoser: you should be able to run it from the command line
<jamespage> from within the bzr branch
 * jamespage refreshes his memory
<smoser> jamespage, i see execute_all_ec2_tests.py, run_ubuntu_ec2_multi_test.py, execute_ubuntu_ec2_test.py, run_ubuntu_ec2_test.py
<smoser> all of those looked like good candidates :)
<jamespage> smoser: execute_ubuntu_ec2_test.py
<jamespage> is the one
<jamespage> --help has good advice
<jamespage> smoser: you will need a branch of  lp:~ubuntu-server-ec2-testing-dev/+junk/ec2-automated-tests
<smoser> yeah, and thats expected to be ~/tests by dfault ?
<jamespage> and to setup a ~/.ec2.yaml file containing access credentials
<jamespage> yes
<smoser> ok. i'll run this test and then write a README or doc/ something on how to do it.
<jamespage> just has to keys - AWS_ACCESS_KEY_ID & AWS_SECRET_ACCESS_KEY
<jamespage> smoser: that would be great - there is the start of one in docs
<jamespage> smoser: the test names are in lp:~ubuntu-server-ec2-testing-dev/+junk/ec2-automated-tests global/tests.yaml
<jamespage> that file pulls together metadata about the test and the actual detail of the test
<zul> morning
<jamespage> morning zul
<kainore> hey i got 3 servers i want to connect remotely from 1 public ip but they got 3 diffrend local ip's anyone know how i can set that up ?
<zul> kainore: google nat
<kainore> network access translater ?
<kainore> address sorry mybad
<kainore> but thanks
<jamespage> kainore, how exactly do you want to access them? SSH?
<kainore> server01.domain.dk server02.domain.dk server03.domain.dk they just all get to server01
<Daviey> Does anyone have a fresh oneiric server install to hand?
<kainore> and ssh need ofc to get around as well
<zul> Daviey: i can fire up a kvm if that helps
<Daviey> zul: nah, no worries.
<jamespage> Daviey: I have quite a fresh one
<jamespage> as in later yesterday
<jamespage> Daviey: are you writing the release note for mail-stack-delivery?
<Daviey> jamespage: I'm not sure it's worth noting is it?
<Daviey> it was in Natty, and easy to work around.
<Daviey> think we should include it?
<jamespage> meh
<jamespage> probably not - its a minor niggle
<jamespage> I just noted it had a release notes task that was all
<Daviey> If you think we should, sure.
<Daviey> i think i added that task as a maybe.
<jamespage> as its such a minor issue lets not add it - if we get lots of post release bugs (which we won't - as you state its like this in natty) then we can consider an SRU
<jamespage> Daviey: ^^ - I'll pickup the bug to resolve early next cycle
<jamespage> we also need to fix the racey restart issue
<jamespage> but that prob requires some upstream co-op
<Daviey> jamespage: rocking!
<Daviey> jamespage: is the task assigned to you and targetted? :)
<jamespage> Daviey: it is now :-)
<Daviey> awesome!
<jamespage> I marked the oneiric task won't fix as well
<Daviey> sounds good.
<zul> Daviey: im going to push out an SRU for nova
<nijaba> hello.  Do you know where we should be pointing users that looks for instruction to deploy Ubuntu Cloud Infra ?
<koolhead17> a
<zul> the nova docs maybe?
<nijaba> zul: which certainly exlain how to use orchetra and juju, I am sure!
<lynxman> nijaba: hm, don't think there's complete docs yet :/
<zul> nijaba: right i think RoAkSoAx was suppose to do orchestra and juju but hasnt finished yet
<koolhead17> i wasted so many hours with role based access control :(
<w00> ooh it's on!
<koolhead17> lynxman: the secret is out :P
<lynxman> koolhead17: yeah, preparing my blog post :)
 * koolhead17 pokes Daviey 
<koolhead17> lynxman: i have many things to write on my blog if am allowed too, rather many failures i encountered with :P
<koolhead17> daiblo/old auth :P
<lynxman> koolhead17: I'd rather try to fix those for P ;)
<zul> lynxman: its ok to say precise ;)
<lynxman> zul: I so much preferred the name I proposed :)
<zul> lynxman: i dont want to even know
<lynxman> zul: you sure? :D
<medberry> Precise is going to have more name collisions than Oneiric.
<medberry> context collisions, etc.
<medberry> lynxman, P?
<lynxman> medberry: Precise Pangolin of course
<zul> medberry: at least i dont have to go to dictionary.conf to figure out how to pronounce it ;)
<medberry> lynxman, that's what you wanted?
<medberry> s/wanted/proposed/
<lynxman> medberry: nah, mine was a bit more accurate :o)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873358 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873358
<medberry> lynxman, nod.
<smoser> jamespage, ping
<smoser> so, ec2-automated-tests/global/tests.yaml has 'simple-user-data'
<jamespage> smoser: yep
<smoser> and i can probably change 'instance_type' there.
<smoser> i want to run t1.micro, just for testing
<koolhead17> jamespage: thanks. :d
<smoser> buti dont know how it knows arch and such
<koolhead17> the !@#$ is_admin table
<smoser> oh, i see. i can pass that in.
<smoser> never mind. i'm a dolt.
<jamespage> yes - the framework will then pick the right instance size of the arch from archs.yaml
<jamespage> in this case 'default'
 * jamespage thinks he might have gone a bit over the top with yaml in this framework
<koolhead17> why ubuntu.com shows laptop with bloody "Dell" on it :P
<lynxman> koolhead17: you don't like Dell?
<koolhead17> lynxman: nopes. the morons sell with MSFT in india.
<koolhead17> Acer is the only company which gives me linux installed lappy
<koolhead17> :P
<koolhead17> and then i replace limpus to ubuntu :D
<Martyn> koolhead17 : That might be because Dell and Canonical are partners
<Martyn> and that Dell will ship machines with Ubuntu pre-installed
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: yo
<koolhead17> Martyn: i doubt it happens in reality of at all. The showroom shows only 7 :D
<Martyn> koolhead17 : #awholenewworld :)   It didn't count down to the release of Oneiric :)
<Martyn> koolhead17 : Could be something else :)
<koolhead17> Martyn: i give damm to an OEM like dell, who licks MSFT ass  :)
<patdk-wk> heh
<Martyn> Well, how do you _really_ feel P)
 * patdk-wk is pretty much stuck to hp and supermicro
<koolhead17> anyways am happy if canonical is making something from them in partnership !!! :D
<wip> only 1 day before my hardy server get hacked again... i really need to do-release-upgrade but i fear very much
<wip> why hardy doesn't offer PHP 5.3
<matthew> hi
<matthew> anyone here good with SendMail?
<lynxman> matthew: I'm kind of good with it :)
<matthew> ok….
<matthew> I am using Rapidweaver, and I have a "ContactMe" web page….
<matthew> I published my site, and on the contact page, it says mail is being sent, but … guess what… its a no go….
<matthew> I don't know if its a sendmail configuration issue or PHP5 issue…
<lynxman> matthew: I'd say that's not even remotely related to sendmail, you're several layers above :)
<lynxman> matthew: start by checking logs, writing some php script to check, etc
<matthew> sadf
<w00> do-release-upgrade, y u error fatally :|
<wip> w00, you don't recommand doing a do-release-upgrade from hardy LTS?
<lynxman> wip: if you're running in production I'd wait for the next LTS
<rbasak> zul: re bug 873243, the consensus here seemed to be that it doesn't make sense to add xen-hypervisor-4.1-{amd64,i386} since that won't assure that the system is booted into dom0
<w00> ^
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 873243 in nova "nova-compute-xen depends on xen-linux-system which does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873243
<rbasak> zul: I don't suppose it matters that much though
<wip> lynxman, i cannot wait my server is running PHP 5.2 (hardy version) and this version is easily hacked
<lynxman> wip: oops :/
<lynxman> wip: maybe getting a backport?
<zul> rbasak: well ideally we would have an xen-meta package that does everything for you and just depend on that
<wip> i have 2 options: upgrade PHP to PHP 5.3 or do-release-upgrade
<wip> lynxman, can you explain how to get a backport? is it possible to upgrade PHP5.3 from hardy?
<w00> Where can i report the release-upgrade err?
<lynxman> wip: I'd jump from hardy to lucid for starters, you want to be in the latest LTS
<rbasak> zul: the argument (not mine but it makes sense to me) was that Depends: cannot describe a dependency on what is booted so it's the wrong place to define it and the sysadmin should know to do it himself (with an added helpful message if he tries to start a domU without being dom0)
<wip> lynxman, i fear the worst, never been lucky with do-release-upgrade...
<lynxman> wip: well, be ready, do a backup beforehand, usual precautions :)
<yakster> ok, I was matthew… had issue with username….
<yakster> ok
<zul> rbasak: yeah
<yakster> so sendmail…
<yakster> I don't see any errors…. really I dont
<rbasak> zul: so Daviey asked me to request an SRU but you seem to have beaten me to it :)
<zul> rbasak: heh
<yakster> this is the only thing that says fail… version=TLSv1/SSLv3, verify=FAIL
<wip> anyone did HARDY to new LTS (lucid)?
<wip> (do-release-upgrade)
<lynxman> wip: I've done it in the past, it works :)
<Pici> wip: Yes, whats the issue?
<wip> with apache and php mysql ftp pgsql dovecot
<lynxman> wip: and more stuff even
<lynxman> wip: do a backup and go for it ;)
<wip> like i said i never been lucky when doing a do-release-upgrade
<wip> lynxman, what is the "good" way for making a back-up. right now i have all my sites, database, but not sure if i have all my apache conf, ftp user conf etc...
<lynxman> wip: I'd rsync the whole structure to another disc, also mysqldump your databases, keep a separate copy of /etc as well and of your user data
<lynxman> wip: as a paranoid that's the kind of backup I'd do
<wip> lynxman, sadly the other disk is full (the back-up disk)
<yakster> what address do I need to have on my hostile? just the local private IP and the name associated with it correct?
<lynxman> wip: then connect another one? :)
<wip> lynxman, good advice sadly i don't want to paid my hosting cie to install a new disk
<wip> would it be possible to backup an image of my entire system within the same hd (i have plenty of space)
<lynxman> wip: I'd not recommend that unless you have no other choice
<yakster> nm I got it….
<yakster> thanks all
<wip> i have no other choice... sadly - i'm a poor fake sysadmin
<wip> is this line ok to backup before do-release-upgrade? tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<lynxman> wip: do that, then also a separate tar of /etc another of your web content and a mysqldump of your BBDDs (or pg_dump in your case)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873373 in samba (main) "error reported during do-release-upgrade to Oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873373
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: yo
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: etckeeper is in -proposed
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: cool, thanks!
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: we probably need to talk to the upstream etckeeper devs and see if they'll take this simple patch upstream
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: the ping was about that bte
<RoAkSoAx> btw*
<wip> lynxman, should i change release-upgrades - Prompt=lts?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: alright
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i predict a bikeshedding discussion about *where* this should be fixed
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: they're going to say "fix it in bzr", and bzr is saying "fix this in etckeeper"
<lynxman> wip: I'd follow this doc, it's quite good (I followed it myself) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade_from_8.04_LTS_to_10.04_LTS
<wip> lynxman, THX!!
<w00> Anyone did a release-upgrade from natty to oneiric yet?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: agreed, but the simplicity of the patch gives us good chances, at it makes sense to set defaults as well
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: heh, i wish i just had to convince you :-)
<lynxman> kirkland: hey o/
<wip> lynxman, you may need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default boot kernel to the newly installed 10.04 kernel: did you have to? i don't have access to the console...
<lynxman> wip: I didn't need to, but your mileage may vary
<kirkland> lynxman: howdy
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: lol xD
<wip> anyone have any recommandation before doing a do-release-upgrade on hardy: i will backup using: tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt | dump my mysql and pgsql database | bk /etc | bk manywebsites | ask for a kvm/ip (you may need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - If this step is not performed your server may attempt to boot into the 8.04 LTS kernel and will hang.)?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873390 in dovecot (main) "dovecot restart/stop&start fails due to child processes still running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873390
<wip> and i am using dovecot on hardy...
<koolhead17> lynxman: i am testing most of the nova commands and all of them are working , what would you suggest :P
<lynxman> koolhead17: keep testing? :o)
<w00> Please report this as a bug and include the files /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log and /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log in your report. The upgrade has aborted.
<w00> :[
<koolhead17> lynxman: ok. sir :D
<w00> Where should i report the bug more exactly?
<w00> launchpad timeout, awesome, no upgrade for now then
<___MAX> hi, i have toshiba disk drive with usb cable i wont to install ubuntu on it with persistence
<kirkland> SpamapS: ping
<___MAX>    can i install persistence ubuntu on 80 disk drive  with usb cable
<SpamapS> kirkland: pong!
<___MAX> any idea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<smoser> jamespage, still around ?
<jamespage> smoser: yep
<smoser> i ran a test like : execute_ubuntu_ec2_test.py simple-user-data --tests=./ec2-automated-tests --release=oneiric --storage=ebs --region=us-east-1 --arch=amd64 --debug
<smoser> having modified global/archs.yaml to say 't1.micro' for default size
<smoser> the instance went to started, then to stopped, then started, but then back to stopped
<smoser> it did not go to terminated
<jamespage> logfile?
<jamespage> ah - are you running that on natty or oneiric?
<jamespage> started-stopped-started-terminated would be normal
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/707408/
<smoser> running a test of oneiric on my oneiric machine
<smoser> that log is cleaned a bit... i tried to strip out boto debug
<smoser> and it just now happened again
<jamespage> smoser: did boto get an upgrade this release? I remember having todo something hacky with terminate/stop before
<jamespage> infact I know it did
<jamespage> fwiw I've only ever run the ec2-tests from natty
<jamespage> so that might be making a difference.
<smoser> boto did upgrade 1.9b-1ubuntu5 in natty, and 2.0-0ubuntu1 in oneiric
<jamespage> smoser: it looks like that part of the api has changed - there is now a terminate method which did not exist before
<SlimG> PHP complains that it cannot find the imagecreate() function I'm using, phpinfo() says GD is enabled, ubuntu server 10.04 with apache2 and php5
<smoser> right.
<smoser> jamespage, i'll try to monkey patch the test suite to account for that
<SlimG> What do I need to do/install to get the php function imagecreate() ?
<jamespage> smoser: ack
<smoser> jamespage, doc merge proposal at https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/ubuntu-server-ec2-testing/doc-updates/+merge/79304
<jamespage> smoser: thanks for that - it really needed doing
<jamespage> smoser: the stop command for ebs instances in PHASE_3 could also be updated as well
<jamespage> I'm happy to move the minimum release requirement forwards BTW
<jamespage> its not hassle
<smoser> jamespage, so we think that boto.ec2.instance.stop() on natty would terminate ?
<smoser> and on oneiric it 'stop'
<smoser> right?
<donspaulding> Can I have upstart spawn/respawn multiple processes from a single .conf?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873423 in net-snmp (main) "please enable multiarch for net-snmp" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873423
<smoser> jamespage, ok. i think we're good now.
<smoser> i have 3 things i'd like merged
<smoser>  https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/+junk/ec2-automated-test/
<smoser> err.. lets number them.
<smoser> 1.) https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/+junk/ec2-automated-test/ . I can't seem to submit a merge proposal for that at all, so you'll just have to review, and pull it in.
<smoser> 2.) doc fixes : https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/ubuntu-server-ec2-testing/doc-updates/+merge/79304
<smoser> 3.) other fixes : https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/ubuntu-server-ec2-testing/fixes/+merge/79174
<donspaulding> I see where I can run a separate pre-start stanza to run a process, but can I exec a command in that stanza and have upstart manage it?  Will Upstart respawn the commands executed in the pre-start stanza if they terminate abnormally?
<smoser> donspaulding, http://paste.ubuntu.com/707441/
<smoser> i put that in /etc/init, and then ran 'sudo start testme'.  that wrote to /tmp/testme.log.  I got the pid that was in /tmp/testme.log and killed it (sudo kill).
<smoser> and after the kill, post-stop, pre-start, start, and post-start all get called
<donspaulding> smoser: my question regards exec'ing a daemon within the pre-start.
<smoser> oh.. i see. i thoguht you were just asking if it would run pre-start on 'respawn'
<smoser> i would doubt that it would handle the respawn of jobs started in a pre-start.
<donspaulding> smoser: yeah, I can see where my question could look like that.  Unfortunately, I'm trying to screw with a hammer, I think.
<donspaulding> smoser: I think I'm just going to "do it the Upstart way" and put the two daemons in different .confs
<koolhead17> why all sudden channel went in silence :P
<josePhoenix> Shhhh.
 * donspaulding grabs the popcorn
 * koolhead17 just had nice dinner!!
<donspaulding> we're watching a movie
<donspaulding> http://i.imgur.com/tCp90.gif
<storrgie> how can I get a script to run at startup? Its daemonized... I have /etc/rc.d/init.d/mpdscribble ready to go
<uvirtbot> New bug: #871674 in apache2 (main) "Server mod_proxy_ajp Denial of Service Vulnerability  " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871674
<josePhoenix> symlink into the runlevel you want it, like old-style initscripts
<josePhoenix> or write an upstart script for it
<storrgie> josePhoenix, I remember there was a program i could call if I had an initscript, something like: program myscript defaults
<storrgie> i forget what its called though
<koolhead17> donspaulding: scary movie!! :P
<donspaulding> storrgie: update-rc.d
<josePhoenix> storrgie: update-rc.d? I don't remember if ubuntu installs it by default these days
<storrgie> I'm actually in fedora right now, I just usually ask questions in here
<storrgie> i believe you're right it is update-rc.d
<uvirtbot> New bug: #871673 in apr (main) "APR "apr_fnmatch()" Denial of Service Vulnerability  " [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871673
<josePhoenix> storrgie: you may get different answers here ;]
<storrgie> josePhoenix, right. I did find it out though. I needed to use systemctl
<storrgie> I'm not sure if thats in ubuntu, I think ubuntu uses upstart right?
<josePhoenix> storrgie: it's kind of a confusing landscape in ubuntu :\
<josePhoenix> upstart scripts are installed with services, but there's no "right" way to disable services without removing them altogether
<josePhoenix> and to further complicate things, traditional rc#.d/ folders are still supported
<storrgie> josePhoenix, this is why I shifted over to fedora... I feel really detached from whats going on in ubuntu. Its frustrating
<josePhoenix> Aside from that weirdness I've been very happy with Ubuntu
<josePhoenix> even when the packagers make nonstandard decisions, they usually aren't bad ones
<koolhead17> storrgie: change is good!! :D
<RoyK> koolhead17: I guess that depends what sort of change, the slow migrate to upstart while keeping the sysv scripts isn't too easy to handle for many sysadmins
<RoyK> IMHO the jump to upstart was a wee bit hurried
<koolhead17> RoyK: things will get much better in LTS :)
<storrgie> koolhead17, change is great... arbitrary change is rough though
<RoyK> koolhead17: I'm talking about LTS, lucid
<koolhead17> RoyK: i meant coming one!! :)
<RoyK> things should be _stable_ in an LTS
<RoyK> in Hardy it was all fine
<RoyK> in Lucid, things got a bit complicated
<patdk-wk> ya, too earily upstart migration :(
<RoyK> indeed
 * RoyK just has to try 11.10 on his home server to get Xen - talking about cutting edge.....
<patdk-wk> royk, I'm bad
<patdk-wk> I haven't used anything other than maverick and lucid currently
<KM0201> i'm gonna put 11.10 on my server in a little bit.
<patdk-wk> only lucid on servers
<KM0201> i'l go to LTS w/ 12.04, and stay there a while
<patdk-wk> but I do test all iso's for all ubutu versions
<patdk-wk> just don't use them, just test
<patdk-wk> things will get fun when 12.04 comes out
<patdk-wk> I'll have to start building 10.04 and 12.04 packages for all my custom stuff
<patdk-wk> hoping 12.04 is nice, I'll upgrade to it quickly
<RoyK> patdk-wk: for workstations, we upgrade rather often. that may change after 12.04, but then, I beleive we said that before 10.04 came out :P
<patdk-wk> I'm still using 10.04 for workstations, (except my netbook, cause I tried maverick on it, just haven't bothered hardly use it)
<koolhead17> RoyK: it takes time, after all we are rapidly going there :P
<koolhead17> patience :D
<RoyK> and then, when 12.10 comes, the users are bound to request an update
<patdk-wk> yuk
<shennyg> how to I list available versions (including past versions) of a specific program using apt-get?
<patdk-wk> I can't stand to upgrade every 6 months, too quick, just geting settled in :)
<patdk-wk> shennyg, apt-get doesn't do that
<RoyK> still trying to find an easy way to integrate ubuntu into AD, single signon etc
<patdk-wk> royk, that is easy
<patdk-wk> been doing that since atleast hardy
<RoyK> shennyg: apt-cache search will show you the list of current versions
<RoyK> patdk-wk: really? the howtos I've come across weren't exactly simple - local user needed and whatnot
<shennyg> thanks RoyK
<patdk-wk> royk, local user is not needed at all
<patdk-wk> atleast the way I do it, bind it into pam
<RoyK> then the howto is wrong :P
<patdk-wk> I also don't use that *simple* AD intergration howto
<patdk-wk> or whatever that package is called
<RoyK> I don't think there is one
<RoyK> and with a bunch of workstations, you really want a simple one
<shennyg> RoyK: that didn't give me versions numbers... just the name.
<RoyK> shennyg: man apt-cache :P
<patdk-wk> royk, ya, I think it takes about 5min to do it, edit pam, use winbind I think, get kerberos token for machine
<shennyg> thanks ;)
<patdk-wk> then it should be good
<patdk-wk> royk, likewise is the same of that package that is suppost to make it simple
<patdk-wk> the one I used as a sample, though my config is alittle different is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
 * RoyK took tomorrow off and really cba to worry about windoze integration atm
<RoyK> but thanks - I'll bookmark it
<dnmons> Hi all. Is it possible to do SSH attack throttling as explained here > http://my.opera.com/TMS/blog/show.dml/194002 using Ubuntu’s ‘Uncomplicated Firewall’?
<aaabbbccc> hi everyone
<RoyK> dnmons: I just use denyhosts
<RoyK> dnmons: a bit more nazi, but works well
<patdk-wk> dnsmons, there are many ways to do it using ufw, but they aren't very smart, as they don't know a good vs bad connection
<RoyK> dnmons: and then, it's distributed, so the usual suspects are denied early
<patdk-wk> therefor I normally use fail2ban
<RoyK> patdk-wk: fail2ban < denyhosts
<patdk-wk> denyhosts isn't dynamic
<patdk-wk> or are you talking about some program?
<patdk-wk> not hosts.deny
<aaabbbccc> I have a question about dovecot-auth & postfix, after a recent update (I believe) no node is made at /var/spool/postfix/private/dovecot-auth
<RoyK> patdk-wk: it uses hosts.deny, but it updates it dynamically for sure
<RoyK> patdk-wk: apt-cache search denyhosts :P
<dnmons> what are the advantages of fail2ban vs denyhost?
<aaabbbccc> it seems 01-mail-stack-delivery.auth is not loaded anymore
<dnmons> I liked the method explained in that blog post because it does’t block, just drop packets and slow things down
<patdk-wk> who said you had to just block?
<patdk-wk> you can do any number of things, only limited by your creativity and time
<patdk-wk> but as that blog is not about linux iptables, not that useful
<RoyK> patdk-wk: and yes, denyhosts != hosts.deny even though it uses it (as fail2ban may do if you want to)
<patdk-wk> ya, I'm not a fan of hosts.deny
<RoyK> why not?
<patdk-wk> these days I use ipset
<patdk-wk> and just have a custom rule chain that triggered off it
<RoyK> hosts.deny does the same job only at a higher level
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> higher level, depends on application support for it compiled in, ...
<patdk-wk> also only works on the machine the app runs on
<RoyK> patdk-wk: how many services do you really check for in fail2ban?
<patdk-wk> about 12
<patdk-wk> across 30+ servers
<RoyK> I get your point....
<necromancer> hi guys, i'm currently running a bunch of JeOS 8.04 VMs on this one VM server, and one app i have to deploy can't run on 8
<necromancer> what version of Ubuntu is most like 8.04 in terms of footprint?
<patdk-wk> royk, the only thing I don't check with it currently is web logs :)
<RoyK> necromancer: with lucid (10.04) you have a "minimal virtual machine" choice in the install menu - that should be rather close to JeOS
<necromancer> awesome
<RoyK> might be a bit bigger, though
<patdk-wk> min virtual machine = JeOS
<RoyK> patdk-wk: in theory, yes :P
<patdk-wk> atleast according to the testing I do every month :)
<necromancer> i mean as long as it's really close
<patdk-wk> it's suppost to be <500MB
<patdk-wk> it's normally in the 450MB about size
<RoyK> necromancer: it's the smallest one from ubuntu
<RoyK> necromancer: a minimal debian install is likely to be half of that
<necromancer> it's easier for my boss to keep track of the server's size and if it needs hardware upgrades
<necromancer> RoyK: reeeally
<RoyK> debian is very minimal
<necromancer> now is debian difficult to configure to be very minimal?
<RoyK> necromancer: but really, do you need to go that low?
<RoyK> most - even cheap VMs - have a few gigs of space
<necromancer> RoyK: our VMs are 128mb RAM, 8GB HD and using 1 vCPU
<RoyK> necromancer: you can go a long way with 8GB
<necromancer> yeah
<RoyK> and 128MB should suffice for a small vm
<necromancer> well as long as ubuntu 10 can run on those specs we're good i guess
<RoyK> 10.04 will run well on that
<RoyK> even a standard install
<patdk-wk> smallest ram usage I could make ubuntu 10.04 use is 24megs
<RoyK> necromancer: I have a few 64MB VMs
<RoyK> works
<RoyK> necromancer: and on my home server which has plenty of software installed, it's only using 1,6GB for the root
<aaabbbccc> can someone help me with dovecot sasl / mail-stack-delivery
<necromancer> RoyK: awesome
<aaabbbccc> somehow my mail system stopped working, postfix cannot authenticat imap on dovecot is working fine
<aaabbbccc> '/var/spool/postfix/private/dovecot-aut does not exist anymore it looks like 01-mail-stack-delivery.auth is not loaded, but i do not know why...
<aibo> hola, where I can current software version list for 10.04 LTS
<Pici> aibo: http://packages.ubuntu.com is probably the easiest way.
<RoyK> aibo: man apt-cache
<aibo> RoyK, i am not on 10.04, thinking about migrating from 11.04
<RoyK> aibo: on which version are you?
<aibo> I said, 11.04
<RoyK> well, my first advice is: If everything works, don't fix it
<pmatulis> an XFS filesystem was created on /dev/sdc instead of on /dev/sdc1.  does it matter?
<RoyK> pmatulis: hardly
<RoyK> pmatulis: unless there were more partitions on the drive :P
<aibo> RoyK, I know
<RoyK> pmatulis: if there were, they are probably gone
<pmatulis> RoyK: nah, there were no other
<RoyK> pmatulis: then no harm done
<RoyK> pmatulis: sdc now doesn't contain a partition table, but neither needs one
<pmatulis> RoyK: ok, makes sense.  thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873543 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873543
<dnmons> another question, where are ufw rules stored? so I can back them up.
<patdk-wk> pmatulis, never put that drive into an openfiler system though :)
<patdk-wk> atleast the of I used would automatically put a gpt on every disk, even if you didn't want one
<patdk-wk> dnmons, /etc/ufw
<patdk-wk> you should backup /etc though
<RoyK> patdk-wk: no reason for a partition table on drive unless you want to split it
<patdk-wk> royk, correct, as long as no other programs think it should have one, and installs one :)
<dnmons> patdk-wk: ufw allow 25
<dnmons> I expect to se port 25 somewhere in that directry.
<RoyK> patdk-wk: if you use a program that automatically installs a partition table on a drive, then either you or that program is pathologically incorrect :P
<patdk-wk> royk, yep, that is why my tests with openfiler only lasts a day :)
<RoyK> hehe
 * koolhead17 is back homr
<koolhead17> e
<RoyK> omg - duck and cover
<jdstrand> dnmons: rules added via the ufw cli are in /lib/ufw
<patdk-wk> oh? they got moved
<RoyK> shouldn't those to /etc somewhere?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873568 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873568
<koolhead17> jdstrand: hey
<jdstrand> hello
<dnmons> jdstrand: thanks.
<dnmons> can confirm that they are there in 11.04
<Pici> hrm.. my byobu status widgets are gone.
<kirkland> smoser: hey, meat mjfork
<kirkland> meet, even
<kirkland> smoser: he has some questions about cloud-images.ubuntu.com
<mjfork> they are the cloud-init based images that are used in EC2 as well as other envs?
<mjfork> smoser: gotta step away, back after bit
<marshall> hey ubuntu-server
<RoyK> hi
<marshall> free -m says I only have 18 mb of free memory. how do I see which processes are eating the most memory?
<patdk-wk> that is normal
<patdk-wk> what EXACTLY is the output of free -m
<RoyK> marshall: free memory is memory not used by the system. you want the system to use memory for caching....
<marshall> http://pastebin.com/2aEC6YdC
<patdk-wk> 558megs free
<marshall> huh...
<marshall> okay, thanks
<RoyK> marshall: free also gives you memory not allocated, used for buffers etc
<RoyK> marshall: the kernel doesn't allocate that memory, it just uses it for caching/buffering, which is good
<marshall> ah
<marshall> thanks RoyK, patdk-wk
<patdk-wk> basically, the ONLY thing that uses *free* memory, is interrupt drivers, to allocate memory.
<patdk-wk> At any other time, it would dump some cache, to and use that memory instead
<patdk-wk> as the cache is all unused memory, used temporarilly for speeding up disks
<RoyK> damn - 25Mbps is slow - I should upgrade
<Jasonn> RoyK: I have 100/1
<Jasonn> \o/
<RoyK> Jasonn: 25/25
<RoyK> atm
<Jasonn> where you from?>
<RoyK> a phonecall and I'll get 60/60 for NOK 100 more
<Jasonn> NOK?
<KM0201> anybody know the package name for mt-daapd .... tried to install it, and i get a not found
<RoyK> norwegian kroner
<Jasonn> RoyK: in USD?>
<RoyK> google it
<Jasonn> 17.7073 U.S. dollars
<Jasonn> oh
<RoyK> about $100 for 60Mbps symmetric
<Jasonn> go for it :D
<Jasonn> :o
<Jasonn> I pay $52ish for 100/1
<Jasonn> and its dedicated to me
<Jasonn> thats the difference
<Jasonn> that line is not dedicated to you
<Jasonn> meaning
 * RoyK likes a good uplink
<Jasonn> oh
<Jasonn> I have a 10gbit dedi for that :p
<RoyK> this is at home
<RoyK> at work, we have more bandwidth
<RoyK> 60Mbps for $90 or so isn't really bad
<RoyK> _symmetric_
<garo> I did a upgrade to 11.10 with 'do-release-upgrade'. When it was creating a initrd in /boot it crashed because my /boot was full
<jeh> I'm attempting to provision natty via cobbler, but I can't seem to get a working preseed file.  Can anyone direct me to one?
<garo> So i deleted some old kernels, did a 'aptitude full-upgrade' and this time it worked
<garo> but was the creating of the initrd really the last step in the upgrade proces ? (if not, which other steps should i do)
 * KM0201 sighs
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873623 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873623
<RoyK> garo: bug #873198?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 873198 in grub2 "grub.cfg is not updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873198
<KM0201> man, i hate forked-daapd
<garo> grub seems fine here
<garo> it actually looks like everything works ok, but most bugs aren't immediately visible
<garo> what i fear is that the upgrade proces was planning to write some configfiles after making /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-server
<garo> if those configfiles are related to things that are almost never used then it will take a long time before the bugs are visible
<mtaylor> kirkland: ping
<mtaylor> kirkland: orchestra server feature request: orchestra should be able to run an ldap server which acts as a debconf ldap database source ... so that you can preconfigure stuff systemically across everything you're spinning up (I got to this from looking at how devstack and juju both install mysql)
<mtaylor> which is a little assinine
<dkn> if i have an lvm on a single disk, unmount the lvm, and pull that disk from the hot swap bay, how can i tell the computer where the find the disk after it's reinserted?
<KM0201> anybody know why rhythmbox wouldn't see a UPNP share?  i can see the share fine w/ other apps.
<KM0201> how to install mt-daapd on 11.10... forked-daapd seems buggy
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873660 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873660
<kudu> I'm trying to use mailman with postfix
<kudu> I'm not receiveing emails on the mailman side
<zul> mtaylor: database source?
<koolhead17> zul: is nova shipped with oneiric is diablo-milestone?
<zul> koolhead17: diablo final release+backported patches
<koolhead17> zul: why is role based access control not working correctly then. :(
<koolhead17> i have allready spent 48 hours on it wonder what is next :(
<zul> koolhead17: no idea i never used it, you are talking about keystone right?
<koolhead17> zul: nopes
<zul> koolhead17: never used it
<koolhead17> nova role based access control
<koolhead17> okey. have to check it again for 20th time then
<koolhead17> seems like something is there to look upon.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873672 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873672
<mtaylor> zul: yes. debconf can be told to get answers to its questions from an ldap server
<kirkland> mtaylor: yo
<mtaylor> kirkland: yo! I'm all making suggestions about shit again
<kirkland> mtaylor: ooh, that's interesting
<kirkland> mtaylor: orchestra ldap server
<mtaylor> yup.
<kirkland> mtaylor: you have a favorite ldap server in ubuntu?
<mtaylor> could be helpful/useful
<mtaylor> I do not ... I don't really know much about anything that isn't openldap
<boxybrown> any pam experts?  I have a question about autocreating home directories
<boxybrown> this has a pretty good description of it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<boxybrown> but I have a question about what happens if the home directory is an NFS mount and it happens to not be mounted when a user logs in...
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873697 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873697
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873699 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873699
<boxybrown> All the sudden I've started getting these errors when I try to access the GUI:
<boxybrown> TGT NOT FORWARDABLE:
<boxybrown> so the gui complains "did not receive kerberos credentials"
<boxybrown> oops, just realized those last posts were to the wrong room... my bad
<ersi> No harm done :)
<aaabbbccc> him I am still struggeling with mail-stack-delivery, SMTP SASL authentication fails, IMAP is accessible. I believe after an update /var/spool/postfix/private/dovecot-auth disappeared /etc/dovecot/auth.d/01-mail-stack-delivery.auth  is not included anywhere I believe
<aaabbbccc> I really do not understand why the socket at /var/spool/postfix/private/dovecot-auth suddenly disappeared, the /etc/dovecot/auth.d section seems to be includen nowhere, and that's the only place dovecot-auth is mentioned (except foor in postfix' config of coursr)
<wip> back home, time to do a do-release-upgrade from hardy to lucid... wish me luck!
<wip> oh... This session appears to be running under ssh. It is not recommended to perform a upgrade over ssh currently because in case of failure it is harder to recover. If you continue, an additional ssh daemon will be started at port  '9004'. - Should i wait for the kvm/ip?
<wip> but tomorrow is friday night... i wish i could party not do-release-upgrade...
<JanC> wip: the additional ssh daemon should help with recovering, and in any case I hope you're running the upgrade script in a screen session?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873722 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873722
<wip> JanC: what do you mean "screen session" - i am connected from my ubuntu box via ssh to my server located somewhere in the world
<JanC> wip: do you use 'screen' or 'byobu' on the server?
<aaabbbccc> I believe /etc/dovecot/auth.d/01-mail-stack-delivery.auth should be included in dovecot's auth default {....} section right?
<JanC> (byobu being an andvanced config for screen, actually)
<wip> JanC: i'm using Gnome Terminal... not sure if it's a stupid answer
<JanC> wip: I mean server-side
<wip> JanC: hardy default via ssh
<wip> JanC: no gui just pure ssh
<wip> what are the chance of successfully do-release-upgrade from hardy to lucid (i'm choking)
<wip> > 60% or < 40%
<JanC> not sure
<JanC> but using screen on the server will certainly help a lot
<wip> what i fear the most: you may need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default boot kernel to the newly installed 10.04 kernel. If this step is not performed your server may attempt to boot into the 8.04 LTS kernel and will hang.
<JanC> if you run do-release-upgrade from the plain ssh session, it will most likely be killed when the connection gets lost, leaving you with a halfway upgraded system...
<JanC> wip: that sounds like something you can check before reboot
<wip> JanC: yes
<JanC> wip: and you should certainly read about screen if you don't know it yet  ☺
 * wip is reading http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_screen
<JanC> (and 'byobu' too, but I don't think it existed at hardy time)
<JanC> 'byobu' makes 'screen' easier to use
 * kirkland high fives JanC ;-)
<aaabbbccc> sorry to be a bit of e nuisance, but I cannot fix my postfix/dovecot setup, /var/spool/postfix/private/dovecot-auth does not get created since today
<aaabbbccc> so SASL does not wrk for postfix
<JanC> wip: kirkland is byobu's main author  ;-)
 * wip high fives kirkland
<JanC> kirkland: I think byobu isn't available in the hardy repositories, right?
<JanC> in any case, plain screen should be
<JanC> 9.04
<kirkland> JanC: wip: there is an older, backport of byobu available in ppa:byobu/ppa
<kirkland> JanC: wip: it's not the latest/greatest, but it should be functional
<JanC> kirkland: that reminds me, I have a little "script" in ~/.byobu/bin that might be useful for other people too; it just runs 'wget -q -O - http://www.myexternalip.com/raw', which fetches the "external" IP when you are behind a NAT (sometimes that's useful...)
<JanC> not sure if that would be useful as one of the default status items?
<JanC> (default = included)
<kirkland> JanC: oh, neat
<JanC> not sure if querying a third party without asking is a good idea anyway
<JanC> and that site only supports IPv4
<kirkland> JanC: i could make that a configuration option
<kirkland> JanC: as currently, the ip_address item supports a few different methods to get that
<aaabbbccc> for dovecot/postfix/sasl with mail-stack-delivery installed should I just include auth.d/*.auth in conf.d/10-master.conf?
<kirkland> JanC: would you file a bug against byobu with that info?
<kirkland> JanC: i know how we could do that cleanly
<JanC> what do you want the bug report named?  ☺
<JanC> kirkland: https://bugs.launchpad.net/byobu/+bug/873736
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 873736 in byobu "get external IP listed in status area" [Undecided,New]
<kirkland> JanC: cheers
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-14
<david_> trying to get phpmyadmin going and get this message "Cannot load mysqli extension. Please check your PHP configuration" . Where do I configure for mysqli? I've cheked and php works, apache2 works and mysql is ok. thanks for any help ...been hours searching myself on internet
<h0rjulf> david_: is it installed ?
<david_> I don't know where to look exactly.... have been in
<david_> have been in /etc/php5/conf.d and it is there
<h0rjulf> and whats inside the file
<david_> h0rjulf: ; configuration for php MySQL module
<david_> extension=mysqli.so
<h0rjulf> is uncomented, so it should be loaded
<smoser> mjfork, around ?
<david_> h0rjulf: that is my thought
<h0rjulf> you can check by creating a file with the phpinfo() function
<smoser> soren, a few weeks ago you asked about booting images outside of a "cloud"
<smoser> and i didn't have much doc for you.
<smoser> i just wrote some: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/view/head:/doc/ovf/README
<david_> h0rjulf: I may see something here...is uncommented mean no ";" ?
<david_> h0rjulf: becasue even though it does not show up in my paste in IRC I see a ";" at the beginning of the line (; configuration for php MySQL module
<h0rjulf> david_: yes
<david_> h0rjulf: oo! let me try that...I am very new to Linux
<h0rjulf> david_: the "extension=mysqli.so" part is what counts
<h0rjulf> david_: the first line is only a comment
<david_> ok let me look again....no there is not comment just "extension=mysqli.so"
<david_> h0rjulf: what file calls the extension?
<david_> h0rjulf: in config.inc.php exists "$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysqli';"
<david_> h0rjulf: thanks for the help. must go cheers
<enmand> Hi, all. Is there a specific package for Juju charms to deploy in Oneiric? Namely for OpenStack deployment?
<smoser> enmand, you might want to ask in #juju
<enmand> Okay, I will give that a shot
<enmand> I guess the bigger question is the Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure stuff -- does that all use Orchestra and Juju to deploy Openstack?
<enmand> I mean, I've installed juju in Oneiric, but there doesn't seem to be any predefined charms?
<wip> i am doing a do-release-upgrade on hardy i get this warning: Failed to read mirror file?
<wip> how bad it is
<wip> libpam0g : Services to restart for PAM library upgrade: postgresql-8.3 but not mysql? is this normal?
<wip> still upgrading, desinstalling and installing... hopefully everything will work
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873800 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873800
<mjfork> smoser: yes
<smoser> mjfork, i'm still around .
<smoser> whats up?
<mjfork> i was talking with dustin about cloud-init and using it to install the proper set of packages based on machine role
<mjfork> it sounded as if there may be a repository of ready-made scripts for some common ones (apache web server, mysql db server, etc)
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> well, not so much.
<smoser> there are some things in awstrial (which backs http://try.cloud.ubuntu.com)
<smoser> they're likely to partially exist in the form of "cloud-config" snippits.
<smoser> and you definitely *can* do such things with cloud-init
<smoser> however i think the way most people turn a stock image into something useful is puppet, chef, or juju or something like that.
<smoser> they'll use cloud-init to bootstrap them into one of those and let that take over.
<mjfork> ok
<wip> so far so good!! only postgresql doesn
<wip> doesn't work, something about pg_upgradecluster...
<mjfork> wip: what was your old vresion of postgres?
<wip> 8.3 = hardy default
<mjfork> and the new one?
<wip> do-release-upgrade removed it and installed 8.4
<wip> major update, but now no more database (data)
<wip> i don't know what to do now
<mjfork> did you have a database there you needed migrated?
<wip> mjfork: yes, i have a dump_all
<wip> not sure if i need to do pg_upgradecluster!?
<mjfork> ok, so you dumped it to a text file and can load from that. you don't need the existing data director?
<wip> i would love to avoid using the backup and simply tell pg to use the "old" data
<mjfork> ok
<wip> is that what pg_upgradecluster do?
<mjfork> i believeso, but have never used it.
<wip> pg_upgradecluster -v 8.4 8.3 main not sure about main
<mjfork> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473404#3
<mjfork> check out that thread.
 * wip reading
<mjfork> then this one
<mjfork> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487895
<wip> mjfork: i don't want to install 8.3 but keep 8.4 and have the data
<mjfork> right, i read that to mean the pg_upgradecluster requires both 8.3 and 8.4 to be installed
<mjfork> you can try and upgrade
<mjfork> pg_upgradecluster 8.3 main
<mjfork> run that, lets see if it works.
<wip> mjfork: Error: specified cluster is not running
<mjfork> right, looks like you need to have both postgresql 8.3 and 8.4 installed.
<mjfork> "I could not use the 'pg_upgradecluster' utility to upgrade postgresql 8.3 to 8.4 because 8.3 is replaced by 8.4"
<mjfork> baed on the first link, you need to stop postgresql, run "apt-get update && apt-get install postgresql-8.3"
<mjfork> and then try upgrade
<wip> is it possible to have 8.3 and 8.4 install at the same time?!
<mjfork> thats how i read the the first link
 * wip install pgsql8.3
<wip> damn so close:  * The PostgreSQL server failed to start. Please check the log output:
<wip> FATAL:  invalid value for parameter "lc_messages": "en_CA"
<mjfork> was that in the upgradecluser?
<wip> mjfork: no just trying to start 8.3
<wip> locale -a there's no en_CA
<twb> locale-gen en_CA.UTF-8 en_CA
<wip> twb: THX!
<twb> You really should be using en_CA.UTF-8, not en_CA
<wip> Creating new cluster (configuration: /etc/postgresql/8.4/main, data: /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main)...
<twb> The latter will use an obsolete encoding.
<wip> twb: ok will see where i should change this in pgsql
<twb> wip: update-locale LANG=en_CA.UTF-8 or so
<twb> wip: it's in /etc/default/ or so, not pg specifically
<wip> twb: is this pgsql related?
<wip> twb: ok
<twb> No, it's system-wide
<wip> it works!! i have my data
<twb> Shrug
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873816 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873816
<smoser> hallyn_, around ?
<pukeko> howdy al, i am wanting to migrate the OS (Lucid) of a physical file-server with soft-raid /dev/md0 /dev/md1 etc to a VM on another box -- i was thinking about using Clonezilla but from memory last time i tried to clone partitions of a raid i ran into problems ... any advice
<pukeko> *?
<rnigam> hi I have a bunch of host os's running debian and all the guest vm's running on ubuntu 10.10 . I am primarily using open source Xen Hypervisor. I have been wondering if I should upgrade them all to 11.10 . I basically want to keep the same os for guest and host and I want to be able to switch from Xen hypervisor to KVM whenever needed. Just wanted to check if there are any obvious hurdles or major changes that I might have to worry 
<The_Tick> I performed an apt-get upgrade ruby
<The_Tick> and now none of my ssh users can authenticate
<The_Tick> nothing seems wrong in the ssh config, but I'm lost
<The_Tick> any ideas?
<rnigam> just to addto my earlier post above, I am using the server edition. Any comments or suggestions will help.
<rnigam> wow any one?
<The_Tick> let me look
<The_Tick> is it broken? :)
<The_Tick> if it isn't, why are you fixing it? ;)
<Hdale85> Hi guys, I just did a dist upgrade to upgrade my server from 8.04 to 10.04 and now my raid array is no longer attached to md0, any help on how to recover my array?
<SinnerNyx> i'm trying to install fluxbox on ubuntu-server
<SinnerNyx> do i need to install xubuntu-desktop first?
<twb> SinnerNyx: you do not
<SinnerNyx> twb. how do i start it after i do apt-get install fluxbox
<twb> SinnerNyx: however you probably want to install the X server as well (apt-get install xserver-xorg or so)
<SinnerNyx> ok and will that start automatically?
<twb> No
<twb> I suppose in that case you also want to install a display manager
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873859 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873859
<SinnerNyx> twb, not to be a pester, but is there a standard one?
<twb> Well, gdm would probably Just Work, but pull in a lot of shit
<twb> Of course you could instead just install xinit, log in at the tty, then start your GUI session by hand
<SinnerNyx> twb, i think i'll go xinit. i'll try to research how to get it working. thx for all the help
<twb> http://cyber.com.au/~twb/.xinitrc
<twb> That's an elaborate example, you really only need something like "xterm & exec fluxbox"
<SinnerNyx> sweet. thx
<twb> Why do you want a GUI in the first place?
<twb> If it's just to run an app, you might be better to e.g. install the app and run it remotely with "ssh -X your-server the-app"
<SinnerNyx> twb, actually I run bg %1 and bg 1 and the background app still is STOPPED
<SinnerNyx> i've tried everything, and I need to be able to switch between apps
<twb> uh that's because your app is daft
<Hdale85> Alright I'm back. I'm trying to figure out how to recover my raid array after doing a dist-upgrade. I thought it would just save all my setup from before and let me mount md0 like I always have.
<SinnerNyx> the app is grep
<twb> You probably just want nohup, or if you want to be fancy, GNU Screen
<Hdale85> my array was built with mdadm by the way
<SinnerNyx> its a virtualbox and i'm using ttys
<twb> SinnerNyx: pastebin the command or whatever that you're doing
<SinnerNyx> grep -r "https://...." /
<twb> Hdale85: so what, you're stuck in the initramfs?
<SinnerNyx> grep -r "https://...." / > inittest
<SinnerNyx> thats the actual command
<Hdale85> twb, i just did the dist upgrade and it's logged in but there is no md0 device now. I'm just not sure how to recover the array without losing the data that's on it.
<Hdale85> or if recover is even what I want to do?
<Hdale85> i did a dist-upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 to stay on the newer LTS
<twb> Hdale85: oh, so you aren't booting from the array?
<Hdale85> nooo i have a separate OS drive
<twb> OK, pastebin /proc/mdstat's contents
<Hdale85> ok give me a sec
<twb> ubottu: eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<twb> Hdale85: AFAICT some packages within 8.04 are maintained until 13.04
<Hdale85> I was trying to add some features to the server and was running into issues which is what prompted the upgrade, until now it's mostly just been a file server so I haven't cared much
<twb> Shrug
<Hdale85> http://pastebin.com/4yrCw6Un
<Hdale85> looks like it's listing 4 drives
<Hdale85> out of 6
<twb> Now see if the drives are in /proc/partitions
<Hdale85> the OS drive is IDE so I believe the array was sda-f
<twb> Oh, I see what has happeend
<twb> You raided partitions, right?  That paste shows it trying to assemble drives, not partitions
<Hdale85> no I believe I raided the drives and then built a partition on top of it?
<Hdale85> I could be wrong though it's been about 3 years since I've messed with it
<twb> Hm, OK, that is unusual
<Hdale85> http://pastebin.com/eNp74ZHP
<twb> I have seen this kind of problem before, where what happens is this: you have partitions, and then RAID the partitions together.  Then later on, mdadm sees the *disks* as being part of the array, and never looks at the partition table
<twb> So then it tries to assemble the whole disks, and explodes
<Hdale85> hmm
<twb> This is because the partition goes all the way to the very end of the disk, and the mdadm metadata (used to) live at the end of the parittion
<twb> So when it sees stuff at the end of the disk, it could be either disk or partition, and at at lucid, the former "wins"
<Hdale85> so if I did raid the partition rather then the disks, how do we make it see the partitions instead of the disks?
<twb> Hmm, but there are no partitions on your disks (according to /proc/partitions), so it looks like you are seeing something different
<Hdale85> oh
<twb> What I would try is this: mdadm /dev/md_d0 --stop ; mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda /dev/sdb ...
<Hdale85> :( I really hope I don't lose everything, 5TB's of data pretty much as the array was almost full
<twb> hopefully that will give an error, or work
<Hdale85> if they weren't originally assembled in that order would it matter?
<twb> Order doesn't matter
<twb> spares vs. active might matter, I don't normally have spares.  I don't THINK it matters
<Hdale85> i didn't have any spares, just a raid 5 array with a single redundancy drive
<twb> afk pub
<Hdale85> hmm failed to create /dev/md0
<Hdale85> ok
<Hdale85> mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sda: Device or resource busy
<Hdale85> mdadm: /dev/sda has no superblock - assembly aborted
<Hdale85> ugh....I'm worried now lol
<SinnerNyx> sudo xterm & exec fluxbox returns: "Warning: failed to open file(/usr/share/fluxbox/nls/en_CA.UTF-8/fluxbox.cat)"
<Hdale85> seems all my drive letters are 1 off what they used to be, would that matter for anything?
<Hdale85> used to be /dev/sdb-g but now it's /dev/sda-f
<Hdale85> WOOT! got it on my own haha. Ok so I did a mdadm --examine each device to check they were all good and ok, then a did an mdadm -- assemble --uuid=cecc1b14:18a97724:462a36bb:f8f383a4 /dev/md0
<Hdale85> with that it mounted all 6 drives and started the array
<Hdale85> so I guess if you build an array with drives instead of partitions it's best to mount with the uuid
<trapmax> i think you should usually use uuid except when using lv partition (snapshot has same uuid)
<Hdale85> hmm well everything I read said to just assemble by listing each drive
<Hdale85> either way though glad that worked I was freaking out a bit and now I know a bit more about mdadm again....hopefully it's not 3 years before I use it again or else I'll just forget
<koolhead17> hi all
<Hdale85> although should be adding new drives soon as I'm getting a bit desperate for space
<soren> smoser: Cool, thanks!
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873899 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873899
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873903 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873903
<cocoongg> ？
<twb> Hdale85: don't forget to check that it is still working after a reboot
<Hdale85> yeah, I'd definitely notice lol
<cocoongg> how can i launch my software with the terminal after i install it using ape-get
<Hdale85> it should save the assembly though right?
<twb> Depends, hence check
<Hdale85> lol
<cocoongg> twb: do you know how can i launch my software with the terminal after i install it using ape-get
<twb> cocoongg: plonk
<_ruben> ape-get: the apt-get for monkeys!
<twb> ape-get does not have sun wukong powers
<twb> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cocoongg> 。。
<cocoongg> sorry
<w00> Non-working upgrades are so frustrating :[
<cocoongg> 英语还是不行阿，交流有问题
<twb> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cocoongg> sorry
<palt> Is there a way of looking at the mail sent from an exim server?
<_ruben> weird .. reading from a raid1 mdadm array only seems to touch 1 of the 2 disks according to iostat
<twb> Well, duh
<twb> why would it need to read both
<_ruben> increased performance, when done properly ... then again, as in this case it should be all pretty linear, it wouldn't help much anyway indeed
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873969 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873969
<uvirtbot> New bug: #873993 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873993
<progre55> hi guys. I'm using Lucid server for a couple of machines, and I've come across the consolekit memory leaking bug. I've read that it's safe to simply remove consolekit on servers, as they dont require any X processes. Just wanted to make sure, before uninstalling it, as I dont have physical access to the machines if it fails. So, is it safe to remove consolekit?
<progre55> the current consolekit version: 0.4.1
<jamespage> smoser: Merged you branches for ec2 testing - also did *alot* of tidyup and pushed a new version of the package to ppa:ubuntu-server-ec2-testing-dev/testing for oneiric
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874047 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874047
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874050 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874050
<jamespage> rbasak, did that work on the samba post-removal script get included in oneiric?
<rbasak> jamespage: no
<rbasak> jamespage: so I sent it to debian to see what happens there as we have time now this cycle
<jamespage> rbasak, what was the bug id? *lots* of 11.10 upgrade errors in the new queue this morning - think they might be related
<webirc1231> I have a question, on my ubunu linux server with postfix, dovecot and mail-stack-delivery, everything was woking fine, but now dovecot's sasl for postfix smtp stopped working unexplicably to me. dovecot-auth is not created anymore in /var/spool/postfix/private/
<webirc1231> how can i fix it? it appears /etc/dovecot/auth.d/01-mail-stack-delivery.auth is not included in dovecot's config anymore
<rbasak> jamespage: bug 862129
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 862129 in samba "samba postrm depends on packages not guaranteed to be configured" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862129
<jamespage> rbasak, yep - its the same problem
<rbasak> jamespage: yeah I agree
<jamespage> webirc1231, which version of ubuntu are you running
<webirc1231> 11.10, have set up everything on the beta about ten days ago
<webirc1231> i cannot say with certainty that an update broke the configuration...
<jamespage> webirc1231, hmm - well it might have done
<jamespage> 11.10 introduced a new version of dovecot
<patdk-lap> got 2.x?
<jamespage> and the mail-stack-delivery configuration was borked for a while
<jamespage> patdk-wk, yep
<webirc1231> yes, but I have been using 11.10 from the start, so no major version jumps in my config
<patdk-lap> he doesn't mean version bumbs
<webirc1231> I should have backed up the working config files, then I could have run a diff....
<patdk-lap> he means configuration and package setup changes, without dovecot versionchanges
<webirc1231> something must have changes, that's for sure, before dovecot-auth was created in postfix' private directory now it isn't
<webirc1231> I will just purge the mail packages and start over again, then I will see if it's working and what the difference is, but I don't have a lot of time to do that. i have searched the bugDB, could not find similar reports
<webirc1231> unfortunately because the structure of the configuration files has apparantly changed so much, I cannot find a lot of info
<jamespage> webirc1231, before you do please let me take a look; I did the fix on the mail-stack-delivery config for oneiric - it may have been an oversight on my behalf
<webirc1231> My guess would be /etc/dovecot/auth.d/01-mail-stack-delivery should be included somewhere. As the listeners appear to be created by 10-master.conf i would put the commands there, but i don't have a clue really...
<patdk-lap> what does the last lines of your dovecot.conf file contain?
<webirc1231> at the end two files are included: !include conf.d/*.conf !include_try local.conf
<jamespage> dovecot 1.x included - !include_try /etc/dovecot/auth.d/*.auth
<koolhead17> lynxman: hey
<jamespage> 2.x does not
<webirc1231> i have searched for any inclusion of 01-mail-stack-delivery or auth.d/*.auth there is none
<webirc1231> 01-mail-stack-delivery.auth .conf is included
<webirc1231> i had to edit some files to use pgsql as a backend by the way, could that have broken an update?
<patdk-lap> editing any file, will cause updates to that file to break
<patdk-lap> if that matters or not, largely depends on the update
<patdk-lap> and it will prompt you what you want to do
<webirc1231> No prompts, I suppose it should still have worked if any update did not changed the edited files, except if there are some interconnections that were changed, but I suppose filling in db-passwords and commenting out auth-sql should not break things like that
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874059 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874059
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874061 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874061
<patdk-lap> just add: !include_type /etc/dovecot/auth.d/*auth
<patdk-lap> to the end of dovecot.conf
<jamespage> patdk-lap, I think that the  01-mail-stack-delivery.auth won't work with 2.x (looking at my test install anyways)
<patdk-lap> hmm, if he installed from beta, shouldn't he have always had 2.x?
<patdk-lap> webirc1231, you installed dovecot from 11.10 right? you didn't install it from something else, then upgrade to 11.10?
<webirc1231> no, I installed from beta, so no previous versions, i can check in the apt-log what versions of mail-stack-delivery were installed
<jamespage> patdk-lap: hmm
<jamespage> Daviey: lots of samba 11.10 upgrade errors BTW on postrm
<webirc1231> 2.0.13-1ubuntu3  no updates to that package in the logs
<webirc1231> mail-stack-delivery:i386 2.0.13-1ubuntu3 for clarity (no samba ;) )
<jamespage> That version landed on the 29/09
<jamespage> sorry 27/09
<jamespage> up until that point mail-stack-delivery was broken; the config mean't that dovecot would not start
<webirc1231> 2011-10-03 was the date I installed
<webirc1231> wait a second.... the log is not complete... probably there is an update as I remember in sebtember
<webirc1231> first installation of mail-stack-delivery on 28-9 mail-stack-delivery:i386 (2.0.13-1ubuntu2) but I purged that version...
<webirc1231> and reinstalled, updated on 28-9 (UTC) and purged that one again on 2011-10-03 so I suppose the base for my setup is a clean 2.0.13-1ubuntu3
<jamespage> webirc1231, and postfix -> dovecot sasl auth was working?
<webirc1231> yes
 * jamespage scratches his head
<webirc1231> no issues at all, but I cannot recall if/what I (had to) edit
<webirc1231> I will just purge again and set it up again
<webirc1231> if it does not work i will mention it here (or as a bug report) again, but it can take some time, I have to leave the channel now, duty calls! Thank you for your feedback
<jamespage> Daviey: think dovecot will need an SRU to fix that up ^^
 * jamespage goes to work on that
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> i know it's probably a stupid question: but how can i fix logical volume? i've freshly installed ubuntu /not server version: but i recognise that here i'm most likely to receive help/, during firs start i got problems with /dev/lg_linugrat/lv_home /its on /dev/md1- raid10/- lvdisplay shows that this logvol is not available. any ideas what could go wrong?
<szymon_g> ok, fixed. bye
<smoser> jamespage, bah. i just saw that the install laid down a link in /usr/bin.
<smoser> i had documented modifying path to /usr/share/ubuntu-server-ec2-testing/python/
<jamespage> smoser: ah - I missed that for some reason
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874130 in krb5 (main) "Canonicalize fallback only works for different realm (MITKRB RT #6917)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874130
<smoser> jamespage, source code is mjuch less confusing now.
<smoser> with only one program that looks like it will run tests in src/
<jamespage> smoser: yes it will
<jamespage> I had left all the different ways I though about running tests in the branch - sorry
<jamespage> it did confuse things
<jamespage> but you are the first person other than me to look at the code - I think I just blanked them out
<smoser> jamespage, and i just saw my inbox. . hooray for core dev.
<jamespage> smoser: ta
<jamespage> zul: when you start your day could do with a review of bug 874135
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 874135 in dovecot "mail-stack-delivery does not install postfix->dovecot sasl authentication with dovecot 2.x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874135
<jamespage> zul: a bit of a pita but I think the fix is good
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874135 in dovecot (main) "mail-stack-delivery does not install postfix->dovecot sasl authentication with dovecot 2.x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874135
 * RoyK tried upgrading his home server to 11.10 and found netatalk failing completely, rolling back to lucid....
<enmand> Hi, all. I'm a little confused about the Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure stuff. If I wanted to deploy OpenStack to a group of servers, do I use Orchestra and Juju? Or is there another way that I'm missing entirely for Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure?
<zul> jamespage: you dont need me to upload it anymore :)
<jamespage> zul: I don't - I just want your opinion on the changes to the mail-stack-delivery configuration
<zul> jamespage: ahhhh thats different
<zul> jamespage: lemme know when you have something
<jamespage> zul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707967/ is my proposed dovecot configuration
<jamespage> based on reading: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/HowTo/PostfixAndDovecotSASL
<jamespage> and reviewing the 1.2.x configuration in natty
<enmand> Or is there a specific CD image for Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure?
<zul> jamespage: looks good
<jamespage> zul: appears to work OK
<jamespage> I can see the socket being created and suchlike
<nijaba> enmand: we are a little behind on the documentation of the process for orchestra and juju.  I believe kim0 is working on this as we speak
<jamespage> zul: OK - I'm pretty happy thats all working OK
<zul> jamespage: ok fire one off
<nijaba> enmand: watch for a blog post on cloud.ubuntu.com about this in the next few hours
<enmand> nijaba: ah, great. That would have notes on Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure and OpenStack and all that as well
<orudie> what do brackets mean in output of ps ?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874192 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874192
<RoyK> orudie: kernel process
<hallyn_> smoser: was out yesterday, here today
<smoser> hallyn_, is it possible to make 'shutdown', 'poweroff', 'halt' or 'reboot' work correctly in lxc container ?
<_ruben> orudie: from the manpage: "Sometimes the process args will be unavailable; when this happens, ps will instead print the executable name in brackets."
<hallyn_> smoser: in a *lxc* container, yes.  libvirt-lxc, perhaps not.
<hallyn_> a piece of kernel functionality is missing, so lxc emulates it by watching the guest's utmp
<hallyn_> libvirt-lxc probably doesn't do that, so it has no way of telling what a guest is doing
<koolhead17> weekend begins!!
<smoser> hallyn_, you gonna fix that by the end of the day ? or should i give you till Monday. :)
<zul> no rush or anything :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874209 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874209
<hallyn_> smoser: no, if you want that fixed, push dlezcano on #lxcontainers to push the kernel container reboot patchset
<hallyn_> (or use, as stgraber calls it, "a real lxc" :)
<smoser> hallyn_, i was willing to give you till monday
<smoser> dont' be rude
<smoser> :)
<hallyn_> i appreciate that
<hallyn_> smoser: let me think a bit on whether there might be an easy way to fake it
<hallyn_> (but i suspect not, else lxc woldn't go tot he trouble to watch utmp)
<smoser> i'd think that 'kill -9 1' would result in "halt"
<Daviey> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
 * koolhead17 pours a glass of water to coll down Daviey !!
 * RoyK hands Daviey a towel
<w00> So i did an do-release-upgrade in natty, seemed to complete ok until after reboot where it freezes after adding swap ( http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30654423/oneiric_bootfail.PNG ) how could i debug this? I tried recovery mode and it went with remount and resume :[
<w00> *went ok
 * RoyK thinks 11.10 isn't really good enough yet
<hallyn_> smoser: kill -9 from inside the container will not kill the init process.
<hallyn_> biab
<smoser> w00, your issue is probably not related to swap
<smoser> you can try booting with 'verbose', which will flood you with much more information.
<w00> hm, let's see
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874245 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874245
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874251 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874251
<kpettit> Good morning.  Anybody have a good suggestion for a GUI Database program that can connect to MySQL and MSSQL?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874339 in openldap (main) "package slapd 2.4.23-6ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874339
 * koolhead17 wonders what happened to bzr branch lp:openstack-dashboard  
<koolhead17> :(
<koolhead17> soren: around
<zul> it moved to github
<koolhead17> i thought we had planned to sync the same on launchpad :(
<koolhead17> zul: so i should modify the docs pointing github now?
<koolhead17> k
<zul> yes
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874368 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874368
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874389 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874389
<genii-around> Sure are a lot of duplicates of that samba bug.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874414 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874414
<hallyn_> jamespage: could I get you to sponsor http://people.canonical.com/~serge/bacula-gawk.debdiff for me (for bug #645082)?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 645082 in bacula "bacula misses requirement of gawk" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645082
 * hallyn_ biab
<zul> utlemming: ping the arm images are armv7 right?
<utlemming> zul: yup
<utlemming> the arch type is "armel"
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874439 in krb5 (main) "canonicalize fallback bug in krb5-user prevents ssh with older KDC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874439
<zul> utlemming: thanks thats what i thought
<utlemming> zul: are they not working for you?
<zul> utlemming: they are...im just going to get nova to recognize it as an armv7 rather than i386
<utlemming> zul: ah, that might be a prudent idea :)
<smoser> hallyn_, SpamapS why do you think https://code.launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/ubuntu/natty/lxc/fix-restart/+merge/70064 should be marked merged?
<smoser> where was it fix-commited to?
<hallyn_> smoser: i don't understand your question.
<smoser> SpamapS, said "Serge, please mark this as merged.. I don't know why but LP won't let me do it."
<smoser> where was it merged to ?
<smoser> it seems to me fixe dno where.
<hallyn_> it was pulled fixed from upstream
<hallyn_> i don't know why we would care about marking it merged or not at this point
<hallyn_> just leave that lie i'd say
<SpamapS> I think it would be equally valid to just delete the MP, since the upload is now in the archive
<smoser> why do you think the upload is in the archive?
<hallyn_> smoser: devpts is not in the templates (except the fedora one, which is new)
<hallyn_> the fix came in bc i sent hte patch upstream
<hallyn_> hmm, is jamespage out for the week?
<smoser> hallyn_, ok, then, do you expect that to be SRU'd to natty ?
<smoser> james was in earlier today.
<hallyn_> smoser: i think we tried already SRUing to natty, but noone would test?
<smoser> ah. i see that now.
<hallyn_> zul: could I get you to sponsor http://people.canonical.com/~serge/bacula-gawk.debdiff for me (for bug #645082) in place of jamespage?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 645082 in bacula "bacula misses requirement of gawk" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645082
<ebachle> Hi all, bear with me as this is actually my first ever experience with IRC (and yeah this is pretty sad for being decently tech savvy).  But anyways, I'm looking for a bit of an idea as to what is the best way to set up one's partitions on a ubuntu server to enable data migration, updating, physical server migration, data backup/recovery, security, and all that kind of good stuff.
<ersi> I'm sorry to say, that it's sort of a "how long is a string?" question.
<ersi> Also, welcome aboard on IRC - we're still "kickin' it" ;)
<ersi> I'd definitely utilise LVM if data migrations are your primary consern
<ebachle> I guess they generally aren't a major concern
<ebachle> so i guess let me give you some context to this issue
<ebachle> maybe that'll help
<ersi> might :)
<ebachle> I'm a student working as the primary web app (and associated server) developer at my college and several of the open source solutions (specifically Kaltura and BigBlueButton) are linux only.  I personally wouldn't like to use the canned vmware images (servers are all vmware instances) because I want to know what's going on.
<ebachle> Plus i have to be able to explain how to do all of this because in a year when i graduate (if they don't hire me) that leaves them with nobody with linux knowledge
<ebachle> there are several people who could figure out stuff but in terms of doing it from scratch i've got to write all the guides and manuals to explain to them how to deal with it
<ebachle> and as the problem is that if it breaks they don't have anyone i want to design it rock solid so it A) doesn't break and B) if it does break is easily recoverable and/or movable
<ebachle> any thoughts @ersi?
<nibalizer> are you guys the ones who do the oneric-server netboot images?
<nibalizer> i've been trying all morning to pxe oneric and it consistently fails on network interface detection, and locks up my keyboard, can't switch to a tty or sysreq
<nibalizer> any ideas?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874518 in openssh (main) "ssh fails after upgrade to 11.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874518
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874520 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874520
<kaje> I'm trying to allow a user to execute "sudo blkid" without a password. I've added this line to the sudoers file: joe ALL= NOPASSWD: /sbin/blkid      But, it still is prompting me for a password. Anyone see my mistake?
<guntbert> kaje: if I remember correctly sudo /sbin/blkid   should work fine in this case - so the command must match exactly
<kaje> Tried that… sudo is still asking for a password
<kaje> Gah, it was because of where I was putting the line in the sudoers file
<kaje> I was putting it above the %admin ALL… line and the %admin line was wiping out previous lines
<uvirtbot> New bug: #491637 in asterisk (universe) "SIP responses expose valid usernames" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491637
<guntbert> kaje: thx for reporting back - I didn't know about that either :-)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #705014 in asterisk (universe) "CVE-2011-0495: AST-2011-001: Asterisk: Stack based buffer overflow by forming an outgoing SIP request with specially-crafted caller ID information" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705014
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874611 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874611
<RoyK> for i in *; do echo hi $i ; done
<uvirtbot> New bug: #849669 in glance "api.log has incorrect permissions" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849669
<blackxored> Hello guys, I'm setting a PPPD server, mgetty is continuosly restarting, anyone has a clue on why?
<blackxored> "Peer is not authorized to use remote address" kind of msg
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874661 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874661
<Theycallmeishmae> Bonjour hello. Someone has given me a complete .tar of server. I'm curious of how i am supposed to use this. Is there a way i can compile it into a ISO or something?
<enmand_> Theycallmeishmae, you can download an ISO at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<Theycallmeishmae> enmand_ that's not my problem. I have a full server backup of Ubuntu. How do i use it? Like a .tar of the entire OS
<enmand_> Oh, sorry, I misunderstood
<enmand_> You have a full .tar backup of everything?
<Theycallmeishmae> Correct enmand_
<enmand_> i.e. you did something like tar xzf backup.tar.gz /
<enmand_> ?
<Theycallmeishmae> It wasn't mine enmand_ someone gave it to me.It has the full OS in it.
<enmand_> OK. I would suggest installing Ubuntu server from the ISO download above, then pick and choose the files you want from the .tar file
<Theycallmeishmae> I need the whole OS. It's highly customized. :/
<qman__> boot live, mount /, tar xzf to /
<qman__> then grub-install
<qman__> done deal
<qman__> assuming you only have one partition, multiple partitions will be more complicated
<qman__> and if /etc/fstab uses uuids, you'll have to change them
<qman__> but otherwise
<qman__> a tarball isn't the best way to do a full server backup though
<enmand_> Still no word on documentation for Orchestra and Juju deployments of OpenStack or the Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure stuff?
<qman__> much easier if you make an image
<enmand_> Or really any Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure deployment docs
<enmand_> Heh
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874677 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874677
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-15
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874696 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874696
<RoyK> C
<RoyK> LKK
<RoyK> reset
<RoyK> reset
<RoyK> screen -r
<blkperl> screen -x
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874732 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874732
<Rojikku> Question. For an essentially home server would it be better to use 10.10 or LTS?
<Rojikku> Erm.......11.10.......my bad.
<Rojikku> Basically is it worth it to go with 11.10, or should I just use LTS?
<qman__> ordinarily, sticking to LTS means less hassle
<qman__> however, 11.10 is one before the next LTS
<qman__> so either way, upgrading to the next LTS is one upgrade
<Rojikku> yeah. it's SCSI with hardware RAID....and yeah xD 12.04 is next LTS yes?
<Rojikku> 6 months away though.
<qman__> I generally stick to LTS, but in both cases you will want to upgrade to 12.04 in 6-12 months, and in both cases it's a simple upgrade
<Rojikku> but is there anything that 11.10 offers 10.10 doesn't?
<qman__> plenty, most notable is hardware compatibility
<jhtran> hey all.   are there any new docs on specifically using ubuntu oneiric xen kernel and orchestra?
<qman__> otherwise, it depends on what software you want to run, and whether the newer major versions are something you want
<Rojikku> alrighty. it's fairly old hardware though... it's SCSI, "Smart Array 6i" hardware raid... dual Xeon processors. Think they both are one core. DDR2 ram...Would you recomend 11.10 for that hardware, or is 10.10 going to work fine?
<qman__> 10.04 is the LTS, and either should work fine on that hardware
<Rojikku> and i frickin' printed out the damned 300 page manual for ubuntu server 11.04..............and then two days later it updates..........
<qman__> going to be mostly the same
<qman__> I can't think of any major changes that would apply in the manual
<Rojikku> and thanks. xD since i don't have to mess with unity in servers.. might as well use the latest for maximum...messing around-ness and yeah i figured it would be similar
<qman__> when we went from sysv scripts to upstart scripts, that was a big deal in the manuals
<Rojikku> when was that?
<qman__> 9.10 IIRC
<Rojikku> oh-shit. i just remembered i have to learn how to compile my own kernel. >>; school project. D: xD anyway thanks
<qman__> the convention changed from /etc/init.d/service start|stop|restart to start|stop|restart service
<Rojikku> oh that one! i still use /etc/init.d/service most of the time
<qman__> or service servicename start|stop|restart
<qman__> it won't work with most things anymore
<qman__> anything that has moved to upstart
<qman__> upstart supports the use of sysv scripts, but upstart scripts can't be run in sysv fashion
<Rojikku> xD it still gave me errors last i did it. "You needa do it this way'. AND DAMNED iOS 5 on my IPOD! ITUNES KEEPS POPING UP EVERY 5 MIN AND WIRELESSLY SYNCING MY IPOD! STOP IT DARN YOU!
<qman__> the service command handles both cases so that's what I use and recommend
<Rojikku> alrighty. xD thanks.
<Rojikku> >> it's blocked at school but, for learning experience, would it be worth it to try and setup VPN?
<qman__> I use openVPN at home and at work extensively
<Rojikku> i can't get the damn thing to run once i configure it. will have to try again. it looks really cool. is it actually useful? xD
<qman__> at home I use it for remote access, and for securing my wireless clients
<qman__> wifi is in its own little world, and my wireless clients have to openVPN in
<qman__> IME openvpn is the easiest to set up and supports the most functions
<Rojikku> ..............IME? whats that stand for?
<qman__> you can configure it to support UDP and NetBIOS and all that good stuff
<qman__> in my experience
<qman__> at work I have probably 20-30 customers with untangle boxes, and those have openVPN built in
<qman__> some have site to site VPNs, others just have clients
<Rojikku> hm. cool. xD i don't know all the details. i was stuck at turning it on. e.e........ but this should be easier. two ethernet ports. i can use it as a router too... xD whatever practical use that has. i'm not sure if there is one. does windows natively support VPN?
<Rojikku> so it does.. interesting.......
<qman__> I use ubuntu on my router
<qman__> set up a dynamic iptables script with port forwarding from a human-readable file
<Rojikku> ._. you mean you hacked your router to use ubuntu, or your router is a computer?
<qman__> computer
<qman__> four NICs
<Rojikku> o.o four?!
<qman__> my setup is atypical
<qman__> internet, home LAN, business LAN, wifi LAN
<qman__> run an open wifi here, hence the sandboxing
<Rojikku> damn. i'm out numbered. and i should have used NICs... xD ethernet is harder to spell... >>; xD and you run ALL that from ONE server?
<qman__> well, the router is one server
<Rojikku> the wifi one?
<qman__> openVPN is on a different server, but doesn't have to be
<qman__> the wifi LAN is a regular ethernet LAN with four WAPs switched in
<Rojikku> yeah i dunno how that works ._. xD question. if i have an old laptop with no use for it, is there a way to network it so that my server can use some of it's processing power and memory?
<qman__> not to any real end
<qman__> it's possible but the overhead and effort is not worth it unless you have lots of machines to hook up
<qman__> and even then you need a highly threaded application to take advantage
<Zanzacar> I just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04 and when I went to check the status of apache I get no apache MPM installed.
<qman__> such as UEC with several VMs
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874746 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874746
<Zanzacar> I checked it with sudo service apache2 status
<qman__> or some kind of high performance computing application
<Rojikku> xD meh. i use the laptop as a game server now for minecraft. i got the new server for... stuff xD it's mainly for the learning experience. so would it be..a good learning experience to network the two together?xD as in, amusing?
<Rojikku> <-- is amused by complicated computer setups. as long as they work.
<qman__> the only two methods I know of that are available in current software versions are beowulf clusters and UEC
<qman__> both are specialized and you won't see any benefit
<qman__> there used to be a project that would actually link comptuers together and divy up the workload as you probably imagine it should be
<qman__> but it's long discontinued
<Rojikku> beowulf clusters sounds familiar. i think someone in my class wanted to mess with them........ and why did the project discontinue?
<michael_> hey guys, someone familiar with the new cloud support in ubuntu 11.10
<qman__> don't know, it was before my time as a serious linux user/sysadmin
<Rojikku> xD yeah. i'm trying to learn about linux servers while i can. it seems like a really good skill to have...
<michael_> Rojikku, I think it wasn't as effective as it should have been.
<qman__> plan 9 from bell labs still has a similar system available, but that's an entirely different animal than linux
<Rojikku> michael_, Yeah, but it sounds cool, that's the important part. xD unless it had like a USB 3.0 connection betweent he two the (GOD DAMN IT ITUNES GO AWAY) speed would bottle neck at the network, it hink :P so yeah
<michael_> Rojikku, not just the network, there are a lot of bitfalls.
<Rojikku> michael_, yeah. but with USB3.0 out now it might be worth it to look into it again... there could be a central hub that manages distribution of data... x3 or something. just making complicated but effective and fun .
<michael_> Rojikku, but why not use virtualisation or something like map reduce...
<qman__> USB3 isn't really that revolutionary
<qman__> we've had gigabit ethernet for years
<michael_> you don't have to make a huge machine, just make a few small ones and let them work in parallel
<qman__> and consumer 10g ethernet is around the corner
<michael_> it's much more effective.
<Rojikku> in what country
<Rojikku> USA doesn't have your shiny high speed internets...... because of lack of government regulation...(or so i was told)
<michael_> anyway back to the question: anyone familiar with the 11.10 server release? especially cloud, juju and stuff?
<qman__> I upgraded my network to gigabit around 2007
<qman__> I'm in the US
<Rojikku> cool.. xD
<qman__> ethernet != internet
<Rojikku> yeah.
<enmand_> michael_, someone mentioned earlier they were still working on some documentation for Juju, Orchestra and some of the cloud stuff
<Rojikku> oh misread what you said
<Rojikku> my bad
<enmand_> michael_, I've been messing around with Orchestra and juju a bit, but I haven't got far in terms of getting Openstack deployed and working
<Rojikku> ._. what does Orchestra even do... i read the manual... find something complicated... and have to wonder why i would want to learn how to do this because it doesn't list useful examples ><
<enmand_> There is a finalized manual for Orchestra? Where did you find it?
<enmand_> It's useful if you've got a bunch of machines you want to manage
<Rojikku> ah. so it's like that canonical update manager thingy? *still reading the blog thingy*
<Rojikku> too much thingy usage. my bad.
<qman__> unfortunately most of the servers I manage at work are windows
<qman__> otherwise I'd be interested
<qman__> I did spend some time setting up icinga today though
<enmand_> Is that similar to Nagios?
<qman__> yep
<qman__> it's a nagios fork, and uses nagios plugins
<enmand_> Hrm, neat
 * enmand_ marks as "Look into"
<qman__> the inspiration for setting it up was a godaddy VPS that was flapping in the wind
<qman__> and pissing customers off, because some service would stop and we wouldn't know because everything else was working
<Rojikku> lol...do windows servers have any advantage?
<KM0201> lol
<Rojikku> i havn't actually messed with them at all.
<qman__> from a techie point of view, not really
<qman__> but practically, they offer something linux doesn't
<qman__> a total package
<enmand_> We have a few Windows servers at work
<Rojikku> doesn't it come with a GUI?
<qman__> we have a long way to go in directory systems and email, and integration
<KM0201> qman__: that could also be its downfall though
<Rojikku> or- xserver
<qman__> before linux can hope to replace windows servers in small businesses
<enmand_> Mostly for applications that don't run on Windows -- e.g. BusinessVision, ActiveDirectory for our reps, etc.
<qman__> trust me, if I could replace windows SBS with linux I would, but the software just isn't there
<qman__> exchange is a total bear and AD is a pain, but there just isn't anything with equivalent functionality I can set up
<Rojikku> i heard that because of windows ending drive pooling people are switching to ubuntu servers... at least home server users. Due to abrupt though... if I have raid5 and plug in a fourth hot swap drive on a origionally 3 drive system... will it make it like it was origionally 4 drives, or do i ahve to reinstall to have it work properly?
<qman__> it won't do anything by itself
<qman__> you can either configure it as a spare, or add it to the array and rebuild
<Rojikku> there is a certain chance i might need a BIT more than 100GB-parity
<qman__> then resize the partition to fill the added space
<Rojikku> is rebuilding complicated?
<qman__> I've done both things
<qman__> no, one command
<qman__> but it takes a long time
<qman__> rebuilding is done online
<Rojikku> o.o with harware raid?
<qman__> increasing the filesystem size to fill the newly gained space is offline
<qman__> no
<qman__> with software
<qman__> mdadm
<Rojikku> ah. what if you have hardware?
<qman__> hardware depends entirely on your controller
<qman__> and very few controllers are going to support expanding an existing array
<qman__> if any
<Rojikku> ........so software RAID is better?
<qman__> in terms of functionality, yes
<Rojikku> xD damn it! everything points to it being better with ubuntu servers. and i keep hearing it is slow as hell in school.
<qman__> hardware can provide a performance advantage, depending
<qman__> but unless you have some serious hardware, it's not worth it
<qman__> mdadm provides every feature and option you can possibly imagine
<Rojikku> Smart Array 6i........
<qman__> if it has RAM cache, it's probably worth using
<qman__> if it doesn't, it probably isn't
<Rojikku> RAID	Smart Array 6i	Integrated Smart Array 6i Controller + Battery and Memory
<qman__> yeah, I'd use that
<qman__> well, if performance matters to you
<qman__> if not, mdadm will still offer more options
<Rojikku> xD hmm.... that's a hard choice really.
<Rojikku> performance is good. options are good. can't get both?
<qman__> being software raid, mdadm does all the math on the CPU
<qman__> the hardware raid has its own processor and cache, leaving your CPU free to do other things
<Rojikku> yeah. so they can't communicate on the lever that mdam can use the raid card's processor to do everything?
<twb> mdadm is better because being able to recover your data is more important than having a fast system
<Rojikku> true.
<Rojikku> but it depends what you want the system for really.
<twb> Unless it's a mysql database in which case the data inside it is worthless anyway
<qman__> I use mdadm on my servers
<Rojikku> xD the hell would you have a database with worthless data for?
<qman__> I just get cards with good throughput and use them that way
<enmand_> I think he means he doesn't like mysql
<Rojikku> probably. mysql seems so useful though!
<qman__> and as twb said, I can recover the data even if I have total system failure by simply plugging enough of the disks into another system and assembling the array
<Rojikku> hm...alrighty
<qman__> of course, in the fairly near future, btrfs/zfs will make this obsolete
<Rojikku> >> i dunno about that. but. i will have to do both hardware and software. because i need to learn both out of curiosity.
<Rojikku> probably go with software in the end. i like the idea of adding another drive easily. even if the server is down for hours. xD
<twb> qman__: FSVO near future = 20.04 LTS
<Rojikku> you mean 12?
<qman__> ha
<twb> No
<Rojikku> .........................................................................
<twb> filesystems are *hard*
<enmand_> Heh
<Rojikku> xD i dunno what FSVO. but i think you mean 12.04? >>;
<enmand_> ZFS is nice
<twb> It took a decade for ext to get its shit together, and btrfs is a substantially more ambitious design
<enmand_> Haven't there been a few failed attempted to bring ZFS onto Linux?
<Rojikku> o.o theres more file systems now.
<Rojikku> @.@
<enmand_> Rojikku, no, he means 20.04 :p
<Rojikku> enmand_: that's far o.o
<qman__> ZFS in linux has a combination problem of licensing and the way linux handles filesystems
<enmand_> He was joking
<Rojikku> kay
<Rojikku> xD so many technologies...too late at night...
<qman__> right now it's possible via fuse, though it's in a very rough state
<qman__> and even if it does mature that way, you still need a non-zfs root
<enmand_> But btrfs would make a logical choice aside from zfs
<qman__> yes
<Rojikku> >> anyway, i'm going to go to bed now. Thanks for all the help, it answered a lot of questions that required overly-complex google searches. xD(which i did try, but failed, to do)
<enmand_> But btrfs still isn't that mature
<qman__> yeah, quite a way to go
<enmand_> http://kqstor.com/ <-- I think those guys were working on ZFS on Linux at one point
<qman__> but that type of design is the future of file storage
<qman__> freeBSD supports ZFS but it's limited; the only way to run ZFS well is solaris/opensolaris
<qman__> but then you have to run solaris
<qman__> and, well, no thanks
<enmand_> Hah
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874760 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874760
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874763 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874763
<enmand_> Wow, that samba bug has been reported to death :|
<osiris> anyone recomend a good benchmark for a new server install ?
<smw> osiris, benchmark?
<osiris> yeah, something to test filesystem speed, ram speed, some kind of cpu test
<osiris> smw, something to put the hardware through a few stress tests, before i install it in the data center for a customer
<smw> osiris, I would test it how it will be used.
<smw> osiris, if it was a webserver, I would run my website on it and test how it handles load.
<osiris> im just doing the install of the os, puting an ip on it, and giving the customer the password. the rest is up to their developer
<osiris> i just want to make sure the hardware will hold under heavy load overnight.
<smw> osiris, hm... I have never tried stress testing a server before deciding what it would be used for exactly.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874775 in php5 (main) "package php5-cgi 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874775
<osiris> i understand what you mean by test it by doing it, but like i mentioned, im just responsible for the basic hardware / os on this project
<osiris> and looks like hdparm isnt exactly accurate for sata drives
<smw> osiris, yeah, I understand your position. I have just never thought of trying to test like that.
<osiris> a better man than myself should write a hardware benchmark "suite" for basic hardware burn-in testing
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874803 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874803
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874807 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874807
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874817 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874817
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874820 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874820
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874813 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874813
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874867 in samba (main) "package samba-dbg 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874867
<dnmons> I’m having problems with auth provided by dovecot sasl after upgrading .04->.10. Any known issues I should be aware of?
<dnmons> it would seem my /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf is not being used at all. :-/
<BrainShock> anybody can help?
<BrainShock> with Ubuntu 10.10 server GUI
<BrainShock> anybody here?
<BrainShock> hey)
<BrainShock> dear server community... can somebody read it?
<BrainShock> really anybody can't read it?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874913 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874913
<BrainShock> somebody can say me... where i can find that man who be pleasure to give me help information
<BrainShock> maybe someone can give another channel link... more acctually
<BrainShock> hey
<koolhead17> BrainShock:
<koolhead17> tell me
<koolhead17> also since its Saturday most folks are away!! :)
<BrainShock> d
<BrainShock> anybody hear me?
<koolhead17> BrainShock: yeah :)
<BrainShock> second
<koolhead17> BrainShock: next time before you scream for help here, go a bit googling. It never hurts :P
<BrainShock> have a problem
<koolhead17> shoot
<BrainShock> with Ubuntu 10.10 server GUI
<BrainShock> no sisplay VSP mode
<BrainShock> display
<BrainShock> Xorg -configuration error ... at least
<BrainShock> can you help?
<koolhead17> BrainShock: no
<BrainShock> google ... way me here
<BrainShock> .. and community forums
<BrainShock> who can?
<BrainShock> will be thx
<patdk-lap> odd, why not just do a, do-release-upgrade
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874938 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874938
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874941 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874941
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874957 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874957
<bludog_anchorite> can anyone recomend a way to monitor your ubuntu servers ? gkrellmd's allowed hosts options dont jive with my dynamic ip, and something like nagios or cacti is beyond me
<apollo13> bludog_anchorite: you really want to invest some time in nagios
<bludog_anchorite> can it monitor servers over the wan in a fairly secure manner ?
<apollo13> via nagios? sure I use ssh tunnels :)
<bludog_anchorite> more than just an allowed host list ?
<bludog_anchorite> do you just install nagios on each, or can you set it up so one box collects data from many hosts
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874979 in samba (main) "package samba-dbg 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874979
<apollo13> bludog_anchorite: the later
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874981 in mcollective (universe) "Please merge/sync mcollective from debian wheezy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874981
<uvirtbot> New bug: #874994 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874994
<dkn> need help with my raid-6, i just did a clean sudo reboot now and mdadm isn't  showing the array anymore
<dkn> i have one device from the array showing in cat /proc/mdstat, as md_d4 and it's one of the disks but none of the others.... if i try to assemble the array leaving that one out, i get a new array (unstarted), but all the disks show has (S)
<dkn> am i going to lose all the data if i do that?
<Malcor> Hello, could I get some help with Ubuntu Server please, if anyone is free that is.
<ersi> Ask your question, instead of asking to ask
<ersi> I'm not sure I can help, maybe someone else can though.
<Malcor> Ok didn't want to anoy anyone lol
<ersi> this isn't really a high traffic channel, so it's fine
<Martyn> morning
<ersi> mornin'
 * Martyn is having fun putting onieric on a testbed platform this morning
<Martyn> I'm surprised to see any activity at all today :)
<Malcor> I have has a big switch around at home and I cant access my samba shares, so now I am shutting it all down. I need to copy the files from my samba shares to the mounted USB Drive I have plugged into the server. I have no Idea how to do this
<Malcor> I cant access the samba shares from another computer, otherwise I would of copied the stuff of there that way
<ersi> if you type 'mount', do you see your usb stick mounted already?
<Martyn> so you're trying to copy the information locally then .. the USB drive is connected to the same machine that has the shared information?
<Malcor> ersi, Yes the drive is mounted and Martyn yes that is what I am trying to do
<patdk-lap> is your samba share mounted?
<Malcor> patdk-lap, I am not sure, I know the samba server is running
<patdk-lap> you mounted the usb stick on the samba server?
<Malcor> no to the machine
<patdk-lap> then you need something like
<patdk-lap> mount -t smbfs //sambaserver/share/ /mntpoint -o username=user,password=pass
<Malcor> will I need to shut the samba server down first?
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> you plugged the usb drive into the server running samba?
<Martyn> seems so
<Malcor> yes
<Martyn> rsync will be your friend now
<patdk-lap> well, shutting down the samba server is mostly optional, but would be nicer if you did :)
<patdk-lap> service samba stop
<patdk-lap> or service smbd stop
<patdk-lap> depending on your version
<patdk-lap> then, rsync :)
<patdk-lap> rsync -av /samba/share/location/ /media/usbstick
<Martyn> rsync copies files with attributes, usernames, and symbolic links intact.
<Martyn> patdk do you need "r" if you use av?
<patdk-lap> and will give a crapload of warnings when going to a fat32 system
<Martyn> or does 'a' already contain recursion?
<patdk-lap> martyn, a includes just about everything
<patdk-lap> except hardlinks
<Malcor> Think I've got it, fingers crossed
<Malcor> Time will tell, its listing everything in the shares
<dkn> ok.... so i stopped, and then removed the md_d4, -stopped and removed my new assembled array, then went into the disk manager gui, pressed start on the original array, and it worked!!!
<dkn> i'm happy, but terrified to reboot now
<dkn> why would blkid not return a line for /dev/md3, but i can find the UUID in mdadm --detail??
<elz89> Hey all, I am having a video problem when installing Oneiric. It does not recognise the video mode 314 and when I try others, the display is skewd. I have come across this before, and I think it means that it is not compatable anymore?
<awanti> hi i am new to linux. I have some question can any one explain me about this. "Linux is providing hacking tools, is the data is secured in linux. if yes how it will work again that hacking tools".
<hguy> awanti: data is safe - hacking tools exist on all platforms
<elz89> I thought this channel was for Ubuntu Server Support, not crackerling :-P *gigglez*
<awanti> how its for business organizations. plz. could u explain me.
<elz89> awanti: I do not understand your question.
<awanti> since hacking tools are available in opens source, how linux os could be used to secure business organizations data.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875081 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875081
<awanti> since business orgs. looks for security of their data.
<elz89> awanti: Get a decent firewall...etc...
<awanti> yes your right. Now i gotit  Thank you elz89
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875101 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875101
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875105 in samba (main) "[release-upgrade] package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875105
<elz89> Did anyone see my video related matter from earlier?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875117 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875117
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875135 in samba (main) "package samba-common-bin 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.8 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875135
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875148 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875148
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875152 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875152
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875191 in mysql-5.1 (main) "package mysql-server-5.1 5.1.58-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875191
<boxybrown> hey
<boxybrown> anyone around?
<boxybrown> I've been trying to get sssd authentication working
<boxybrown> and it looks like it broke my local user logins
<boxybrown> It won't let my administrator user login, or perform sudo (I currently have an open session but sudo wont work in it...)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875248 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875248
<qman__> boxybrown, only way to fix that is to boot single user or a live disc and revert the pam configuration files
<qman__> consider this lesson learned, whenever you mess with pam, leave a root terminal open until you're sure it's good
<boxybrown> qman__: ok... Weird thing is I didnt' really mess with any PAM stuff.  I just did an apt-get install pam-sss, and played around with sssd configuration files
<boxybrown> qman__: I have a "root" terminal open, but I still need to sudo
<boxybrown> since theres no real root user in ubuntu
<qman__> then it's not a root terminal
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875250 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875250
<boxybrown> how doyou get a root terminal in ubuntu
<qman__> sudo -i
<boxybrown> okay
<boxybrown> this still seems broken that installing an ubuntu package can break login
<qman__> it is, I'd report a bug against it if you're sure your changes to sssd didn't cause it
<qman__> in any case, merely installing a new authentication method shouldn't disable the other ones
<boxybrown> exactly
<boxybrown> huh
<boxybrown> a reboot fixed it
<boxybrown> wtf
<boxybrown> okay. So if sssd_pam is enabled, and the sssd daemon is NOT running, it breaks local login and sudo...
<boxybrown> wtf...
<boxybrown> qman__: thanks for the sudo -i tip
 * hguy tried oneiric for a home server and shortly went back to lucid
<tiphares> when copying something to my current dest
<tiphares> is there an easier way of doing that, than having to type in my current dest manualyl?
<qman__> if you mean the current directory, it's .
<tiphares> with name of the file etc
<tiphares> oh
<tiphares> thanks :)
<tiphares> worked
<qman__> .. is parent, and ~ is home
<tiphares> never thought of using it that way :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875262 in php5 (main) "PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite.so'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875262
<Gasseus> I'm having an issue booting my ubuntu server after an upgrade. From the looks of it, it is trying to fsck /dev/sda1 (/boot), which is already mounted. How do I go about correcting this?
<sjefen6> I just installed ubuntu server on an old celeron computer and it gives me the terminal with white background and black text with an unreadable font
<sjefen6> like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-MGoQGtK1A
<sjefen6> how can I get something human readable?
<shauno> this is probably horrible advice, and closer to duct tape than a fix, but I've found setting /etc/init.d/console-setup to unreadable/unexecutable has vastly improved the font on a couple of older boxes
<shauno> I never bothered tracking down what the actual cause was; they're firewalls, and don't need a screen after day 1
<patdk-lap> depends on ubuntu version
<patdk-lap> but these days it turns on graphics mode
<sjefen6> same case, I installed ssh during setup so monitor will never be needed
<patdk-lap> where older ones didn't
<sjefen6> 11.10
<patdk-lap> could try telling the kernel/grub not to use grpahics
<sjefen6> is that a setting in a conf file?
<patdk-lap> you can add it into /etc/default/grub
<patdk-lap> nomodeset is the kernel param I believe
<patdk-lap> forget the grub one
<patdk-lap> I have some machines that need it or I get nothing at all on the screen
<sjefen6> grub is clearly visable during boot. will try it
<sjefen6> I could not find nomodeset in /etc/default/grub
<patdk-lap> you shouldn't :)
<patdk-lap> that is why you would have to add it
<patdk-lap> ah, GRUB_TERMINAL=console keeps grub from using graphics
<patdk-lap> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<patdk-lap> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<sjefen6> the 2 last one I see. Is setting them sufficient or should I add "GRUB_TERMINAL=console"
<sjefen6> read wrong, I see
<patdk-lap> dunno, you would have to try :)
<patdk-lap> for me, it's a server, it will probably never have a console on it, except if it went really wrong
<patdk-lap> so graphics at all is pointless to me
<sjefen6> looks like its a fix
<sjefen6> yep, worked like a charm
<elz89> sjefen6: I was having the same problem as you earlier on a fresh install of 11.10
<elz89> How did you fix the problem in the end?
<elz89> The machine i'm using is very old, and I had feared hardware incompatability...
<sjefen6> modefyng GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset" and adding GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub
<sjefen6> and then running update-grub as told in /etc/default/grub
#ubuntu-server 2011-10-16
<elz89> OK, I will give this a try now...
<jMCg> YAY. NFS doesn't work any more since upgrade.
<elz89> jMCg: A little more info would not go a miss?
<jMCg> elz89: still looking into it.
<jMCg> Server is running, /etc/exports hasn't changed, and no other file has. mount.nfs says Connection timed out. Firewall is currently inactive, I'm still setting up the servers.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875395 in bacula (main) "After upgrading to 11.10 bacula exhausts sql errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875395
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875421 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875421
<TimR_> Hi Guys I am just wondering if anybody can tell me how to setup a userpage as domain.com/~username  ?
<wo0f> apache config
<JanC> TimR_: with Apache that's basic configuration stuff?  (used to be enabled by default even)
<TimR_> what am I looking at in the apache config file or what do I need to do
<wo0f> make your file in sites-available
<wo0f> then link it in sites-enable
<JanC> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_userdir.html#userdir
<JanC> TimR_: you need to enable mod_userdir (if it isn't already) and set the directory in the users $HOME that contains the files to be served
<TimR_> alright
<TimR_> Thanks Janc and wo0f
<JanC> actually, UserDir can be outside the user's $HOME
<JanC> but that's how it started  ;)
<wo0f> TimR_, just copy and edit the default file
<TimR_> well see that is the next question what would I be adding or editing to the file?
<JanC> wo0f: I doubt the default vsite enables this
<wo0f> make a new one
<wo0f> "TimR" for instance
<TimR_> ok
<wo0f> then create a symbolic link of your file in the sites-enabled folder
<TimR_> what info needs to be in there?
<wo0f> um
<JanC> TimR_: it might be useful to read /usr/share/doc/apache2/README.Debian.gz
<wo0f> document root is where the files are
<TimR_> ok
<JanC> and i would suggest using the a2* tools instead of manually creating symlinks  ;)
<wo0f> JanC, a"* tools?
<JanC> a2dismod   a2dissite  a2enmod    a2ensite
<wo0f> oh well yeah
<wo0f> i usually just ln -s :P
<wo0f> JanC, good tip tanks
<TimR_> Alright I have a other question how do you limit the size of home directory the user can have?
<TimR_> like only 50meg
<qman__> disk quotas
<TimR_> thanks
<Deathbringer> could some one help me with my apaceh2 on my ubuntu server?
<TimR_> what issue are u having deathbringer
<Deathbringer> i created a new virtual host and my apaceh2 wont restart with out failing
<TimR_> what is the error are you getting when u restart it
<Deathbringer> permision denied make_sock could not bind to address  0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available shutting down unable to open logs Fail
<Deathbringer> i have been playing with it for hours and cant figure it out
<TimR_> mmm
<Deathbringer> I have disabled the enabled site i added and i still cant restart it
<TimR_> are u getting a ip address to the server?
<Deathbringer> nope thats the error how it comes in
<TimR_> there is ur issue
<TimR_> your not getting a ip address
<Deathbringer> what you mean how do i fix?
<TimR_> are u behind a switch or router
<Deathbringer> no its on a dedicated server
<TimR_> then is it connected to a modem or what?
<Deathbringer> its on its own dedicated line i disabled the firewall on the server in CP
<TimR_> is this at a datacenter or at ur house?
<Deathbringer> idk what its connected to cuz i rent it from a server hosting company
<TimR_> then the issue is at the server hosting company
<Deathbringer> ok then how do i fix it?
<TimR_> you need to contact them and tell them your not getting a ip address
<Deathbringer> I am buying a new domain and need to get that domain to be picked up by the server
<Deathbringer> and i have no clue how to use virtual hosts..
<TimR_> the ip address is the issue
<TimR_> who is the hosting company?
<Deathbringer> iweb
<Deathbringer> what you mean the ip address is the issue?
<Deathbringer> I have 4 IPs for it
<TimR_> if your getting a error of 0.0.0.0:80 that means the server is not getting a ip address
<Deathbringer> where do i fix it?
<TimR_> i told you have to contact iweb
<TimR_> they have to take look at it
<Deathbringer> I am not paying them to look at it... thats why i am in support chan i installed all this myself it has nothign to do with iweb...
<TimR_> then I am sorry we cant really help you
<Deathbringer> nvm i fixed it...
<TimR_> how did you fix it
<Deathbringer> i left out sudo...
<TimR_> ic
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875485 in dovecot (main) "package dovecot-common 1:1.2.15-3ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting configuration." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875485
<qman__> binding to 0.0.0.0 means binding to all IPs, it doesn't mean you don't have one
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875521 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875521
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875525 in libcgroup (universe) "cgroup-bin upstart job does not handle the package being removed but not purged properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875525
<koolhead17> hi all
<lenios_> hi
<lau> I am trying to use pbuilder to build rdiff-backup-fs on lucid any idea how to fix this dep issue ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/709439/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875607 in backuppc (main) "package backuppc 3.1.0-9ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875607
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875613 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875613
<Faraway> @Adri2000
 * e-DIO-t spara sui cattolici.
<e-DIO-t> ma guarda te se mi devo trova' "bible time" nel menu.
<e-DIO-t> ops, sorry, wrong channel!
<RoyK> hm... anyone that knows if it's possible to use cryptsetup on files, not partitions, without mapping them manually with losetup?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875640 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875640
<RoyK> testing one two
<patdk-lap> royk, no idea, only used partitions
<RoyK> patdk-lap: I resorted to setting up a simple encrypted home dir with a New And Improved Password inspired by http://xkcd.com/936/
<patdk-lap> ya, the password min requirements checker I setup handles both of those
<patdk-lap> if it's short, it must be mixed case and numbers and symbols
<patdk-lap> the longer it is, you can get away with all lower case only
<patdk-lap> it just makes sure there is x entropy available
<patdk-lap> but I haven't seen anyone using long passwords yes
<patdk-lap> my passwords are normally mixed case,symbols and about 15-20 long
<RoyK> I just used a rather understandable, but hardly common, phrase in my language
<RoyK> patdk-lap: how is this password requirement setup?
<patdk-lap> mine are just patterns on the keyboard
<patdk-lap> you give me a strange keyboard layout, heh, I can't type it in
<jMCg> I use long gibberish phrases that I come up when I'm high on HATE for passwords and people dreaming up password restriction rules.
<RoyK> my point exactly - I switch between keyboard layouts regularly, so I need something simple
<RoyK> jMCg: lol
<patdk-lap> jmcg, ya, I try to make it as unrestrictive as possible
<patdk-lap> but people just love to use, password, their name, ....
<patdk-lap> ya, I had to get creative in checking that their username wasn't in their password
<RoyK> we had a change-password-every-month policy at work until recently - boss changed that when he became aware of the consequences - people either write down their password or just use blah<int> and increase the number
<patdk-lap> amonth is way way too short for that
<patdk-lap> I suggest a min of 6months
<patdk-lap> atleast, based on the amount of time I see a compromised password get stolen, till it gets used
<RoyK> also, the policy said you should use numbers, mixed case, symbols and whatnot, which doesn't quite fit the fine style of that xkcd thing
<patdk-lap> ya, have those restrictions in place :( cause of audits here :( they won't let them be turned off
<RoyK> that policy was removed after I printed out that XKCD strip and handed it out in an IT meeting :P
<patdk-lap> well, as long as you don't have external people auditing you, that is god
<patdk-lap> good
<patdk-lap> but when you do, you just have to do what they say, no matter how dumb
<RoyK> we don't, but we've had a consulting firm going through all of IT recently, and they approved it
 * patdk-lap wonders about royk :)
<patdk-lap> we base our security on xkcd :)
<jMCg> patdk-lap: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/security/why-isnt-everyone-hacked-every-day/6633
<RoyK> patdk-lap: not really, but he has a very good point in that strip
 * jMCg needs to find some time to actually realize that catphrase.org site.
<patdk-lap> royk, I know, just playing :)
<patdk-lap> jmcg, that assumes attacks are out to make a profit
<patdk-lap> so far, the attacks against me, are just standard defacing, so no profit in that
<patdk-lap> just getting their name out
<jMCg> patdk-lap: it does. And it's a good assumption when it comes to crime. Vandalism is.. well.. stupid.
<jMCg> Of course auntie natties kitty honey blog will hardly be a target for crime -- but it will be an invitation for vandalism if it looks easy to break.
<jMCg> But yeah.. re vandalism, we have another jewel from xkcd: http://xkcd.com/932/
<jMCg> To put my statement (vandalism is stupid) into more of a perspective: While defacing big corporations does a great deal in certain communities - who have already arrived at that mindset - that these corporations don't give two fucks about anything that isn't green with lots of zeros, in the general public, through mainstream media all it does is facilliate the mind set that hackers are evil (because they break your X-Box)
<patdk-lap> ya, I loved that one about the cia poster, heh
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875694 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875694
<liran> How do I disable all Diffie-Helman ciphers in my ubuntu Apache server?
<RoyK> liran: why?
<liran> RoyK: testing
<liran> RoyK:  ?
<RoyK> liran: sorry, don't know - perhaps someone at #httpd would know
<patdk-lap> hmm, apache doesn't do ciphers, maybe you should check out mod_ssl or mod_gnutls
<patdk-lap> they both explain it pretty simply
<binaryhat> i have 14 pdf files and only 10 were copied over to the samba share.  i get 'could not write to  smb://....'
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875848 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875848
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875855 in mysql-5.1 (main) "package libmysqlclient16 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875855
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875870 in nagios3 (main) "package nagios3-common (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875870
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875883 in apache2 (main) "apache2 cannot start because /var/log/apache2/ doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875883
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875929 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875929
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875981 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875981
<uvirtbot> New bug: #875988 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: il pacchetto samba non è pronto per la configurazione  impossibile configurarlo (stato corrente "half-installed")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875988
<hydromet> hello, this may seem like a question with an obvious answer, but I'm trying to get some precise understanding of language
<hydromet> If I patch my Ubuntu Server's Linux kernel, is such patching of the kernel considered to be a "custom kernel"? Or, to phrase the question another way, is patching a kernel the same thing as customizing it?
<qman__> hydromet, using any kernel that is not in a package in the repositories is a custom kernel
<qman__> in binary form
<hydromet> qman__: thank you, that's what I thought but I wanted to be fairly precise (based on something else I was reading, wanted to make sure I understood it)
<hydromet> I have Ubuntu Server 11.04 running as a virtual machine in VMware Fusion ... I had to patch the kernel to accommodate for security purposes for Openswan ... its been an interesting learning curve(s)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876003 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876003
<elz89> Is anyone around to assist me with a video display issue on a fresh install of oceiric? All the text is blurred. I have made some adjustments to /etc/default/grub to no avail.
<elz89> *oneiric
<Theravadan> anyone know why iptables is not rejecting/dropping packets? iptables increments the counter for the DROP/REJECT but the packet is allowed.
<elz89> Theravadan: Have you restarted networking since config change?
<Theravadan> elz89, hmm actually it was working, it drops the packet so connecting just hangs as it should
<elz89> connecting to what?
<Theravadan> elz89: connecting to the blocked port. how can i have it send  RST?
<dnmons> The postfix process is started before dovecot. Unfortunately, I’ve set Dovecot to do local delivery and handle authentication. How can I delay the postfix process at boot? Causes some queued messages to be dropped. (This was not a problem with 11.04. new in 11.10.)
<elz89> Anyone about to help with a video issue in oneiric?
<elz89> My text is unreadable.
<patdk-lap> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<patdk-lap> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<patdk-lap> put those in /etc/default/grub
<patdk-lap> update-grub
<patdk-lap> and reboot
<elz89> patdk-lap: I forgot to update grub, what a newb :-P
<elz89> thanks :-)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #857631 in glance "postinstall script for Oneiric has syntax error" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857631
<uvirtbot> New bug: #876088 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876088
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-08
<TheLordOfTime> what would randomly change /etc/resolv.conf?
<TheLordOfTime> on a server.
<TJ-> NetworkManager
<TheLordOfTime> nonexistent, command-line only
<TheLordOfTime> quite literally a server without a gui :p
<TheLordOfTime> so i struggle to see how network manager applies (should probably mention this is a VM this is occurring on btw)
<TJ-> NetworkManager isn't a GUI, it's a system service
<TJ-> You're probably thinking of the NetworkManager applet that can control it from a user session over dbus
<TheLordOfTime> its a VM, last i checked the ISO we used on that VM, it didnt install networkmanager
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm probably nor eading it right :p
<TheLordOfTime> not reading*
<TheLordOfTime> what's its process name then?
<TJ-> "apt-cache policy network-manager"
 * TheLordOfTime sighs
<TheLordOfTime> not sure whether that's useful or not, i need its current runtime process name to issue a killall, because its breaking the VM's networking
<TJ-> There isn't one, it consists of multiple tools depending on requirement
<TheLordOfTime> then your statement isnt helpful.  the resolv.conf on this server was *fine* withi only one nameserver entry, among other things.  it *randomly* started getting modified, and not by any admin or user.
<TJ-> If the package isn't installed then you don't have to worry about NM being the culprit
<TheLordOfTime> then what would screw with networking?
<TJ-> resolv.conf is written to by the glibc resolver using resolvconf
<TJ-> "man resolvconf"
<TheLordOfTime> the issue in this case is an *abrupt* loss of networking randomly, and the only changes to networking config are automatic changes to resolv.conf
<TheLordOfTime> afaict at least.
<TheLordOfTime> no changes by hand to the system would change it
<TJ-> resolver changes would only affect name resolution. If it is losing connectivity then its something else. Check the system log-files for clues
<TheLordOfTime> right, as I assumed
<TheLordOfTime> which log files are relevant?
 * TheLordOfTime hasnt encountered this issue before
<TJ-> As the lord of time, I'd have thought you'd know that! :D
 * TheLordOfTime glares at TJ-
<TheLordOfTime> not funny, dude.
<phillw> hiyas again -server
<TJ-> Hey! You're an admin... read the man pages, *explore* the systen... that's how you find out things!
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<TheLordOfTime> some help you are
<phillw> ooh,, hissy fit...
<TJ-> It seems to be his permanent state - excessively demanding, unwilling to read the documentation, or explore the system. Always expects someone else to do the leg-work
<Syria> Could you please tell me how can i know what is my publick ip address on ubuntu 10.04.3 please?
<pwnguin> i'm getting a wierd error with postgresql-9.1
<pwnguin> packaging
<pwnguin> first it decided to turn on ssl without symlinking to snakeoil properly
<pwnguin> and apt-get listchanges is stacktracing
<pwnguin> KeyError: 'postgresql-9.1'
<gazzwi86> I'm setting up a LAMP server.  This is my purposed set up: https://gist.github.com/3851707  Does anyone have any suggestions / improvements I should maybe consider?
<drag0nius> not sure whats the cause
<drag0nius> but i cant login locally to my server
<drag0nius> it just keeps asking for login
<drag0nius> i can login through network but not locally
<HTDutchy> So you can login from ssh? perhaps the keyboard settings on local are wrong, or just try a simple reboot
<HTDutchy> if the environment allows for that
<drag0nius> i'm putting my login right
<drag0nius> it just never asks for password
<drag0nius> i click enter then its login again
<drag0nius> also not sure why my home dir became encrypted
<drag0nius> i can access it without problems, just i didnt do that
<drag0nius> might be result of upgrade to 12.04.1?
<HTDutchy> So it never prompts for password? thats odd, and as far as I know the upgrade doesnt encrypt your home dir by default
<HTDutchy> not sure if it will even do that
<drag0nius> afaik there were 2 power downs today
<drag0nius> and i didnt restart it since last update
<gazzwi86> can anyone see any issues with my pruposed server configuration? https://gist.github.com/3851707
<chris|> gazzwi86, you might disable password login in sshd
<gazzwi86> chris| so i could only login with ssh keys?
<chris|> gazzwi86, yes
<gazzwi86> chris| i can see why it would be useful but I'd want to be able to get in from anywhere should the server go down
<chris|> how would you be able to log in if the server goes down? :)
<feisar> morning, to increase redundancy on my 12.04 webserver can I bond two physical NICs together then create sub-interfaces (aliases) from bond0 (e.g. bond0:0, bond0:1) to assign multiple ip addresses?
<chris|> feisar, yes
<feisar> chris|: great, thanks
<feisar> can sub-interfaces (bond0:0, bond0:1) be in the same subnet or is that going to cause me trouble?
<roniez> I did a ugrade for some security patches and now it wont detected my eth0. :S i cannot find anything wrong
<roniez> dmesg tells me its a e1000e model Intel Gigabyte 82566DM card
<roniez> modprobe e1000e does not give me any errors
<HTDutchy> can you manually add eth0 to your config?
<roniez> ifup eth0 tells me it cannot find device eth0
<roniez> u mean in network/interfaces?
<HTDutchy> yes, also, try ifup eth1, it might have changed drivers or something causing it to change number
<roniez> tried ifup eth1
<roniez> just says ignoring it
<HTDutchy> hmm anyone else have a solution?
<roniez> in network/interfaces it already says auto eth0 inet dhcp
<HTDutchy> hmm try putting eth1 there
<HTDutchy> Alltough this shouldnt happen with an upgrade I have had this happen when migrating virtual machines
<drag0nius> guess system reinstall will be required here
<roniez> it also says failed to bring up eth0
<roniez> :S
<roniez> hm
<roniez> iface does not work for me
<drag0nius> i mean in my case
<drag0nius> no idea what ur talking about
<Bert_2> Hi, we are getting some strange emails concerning the SMART values of our server's harddrives from Munin http://pastebin.com/d7UHm3th now we did some smartctl long tests and they say the disks are healthy, do we need to replace these devices or does anyone know what is going wrong?
<roniez> well drag0nius i installed ubuntu-server 12.04 and now it wont enable my eth0
<roniez> it did work yesterday
<roniez> then i did a sudo apt-get upgrade
<roniez> for some security patching
<roniez> and now it wont enable my et0
<roniez> eth0
<drag0nius> lulwut
<roniez> a lspci shows me it's there.
<drag0nius> my server's custom name changed to "UBUNTU"
<roniez> modprobe e1000e does nto gives me any errors
<drag0nius> im gonna reinstall it from scratch i guess
<drag0nius> just not today ;d
<HTDutchy> why did it change drag0nius anything you did?
<drag0nius> nope
<HTDutchy> also, you can set the name using "hostname your.server.com"
<drag0nius> i upgraded to 12.04.1 some days ago i guess but i didnt reset
<drag0nius> then had 2 power downs today
<drag0nius> and everything became weird
<drag0nius> like i can login only through ssh, home became encrypted
<HTDutchy> Well if it's nothing critical, it prolly is quickest to just make a clean one
<drag0nius> server name changed
<drag0nius> and this time i'll make some script to install all stuff at once ;d
<HTDutchy> xD
<drag0nius> i was pretty much experimenting before, 1st time running linux in cli etc xD
<drag0nius> how would one do some config files edition with a script?
<HTDutchy> Ah, I was there at that point once :>
<drag0nius> i prolly have so much trash there i should reinstall anyway
<HTDutchy> I've been messing with linux cli since I was 12 (now 19) when I was 13 I had a cluster of 3 old pentium computers... It worked, but I had no goal for it what so ever
<drag0nius> xd
<drag0nius> well i was using some basic cli on some classes
<drag0nius> just got up server for first time like 4 months ago
<drag0nius> its running as router, services etc
<drag0nius> all routers work as wifi/lan hubs xD
<HTDutchy> ah, thats allways a nice way to implement a server, alltough no real need it teaches a lot about networking
<drag0nius> yeah
<drag0nius> im gonna have freeride on some networking course this semester ;d
<drag0nius> most stuff i did already
<HTDutchy> At the moment I've got two vmware esxi servers running about 8 linux servers, everything I have is open source and free ware
<drag0nius> got any tips how to do that automatic setup?
<drag0nius> installing/completely replacing config files is no deal, but how about those little changes?
<HTDutchy> I have no idea, I allways enjoy working into the night behind the cli, never looked into scripting a whole lot apart from python programs
<drag0nius> hmm
<drag0nius> guess python helps?
<drag0nius> overally
<HTDutchy> well you could have python rewrite some files
<drag0nius> its my next goal to learn it
<roniez> ok  lol i solved it HTDutchy
<roniez> some setting in bios had changed but i have no clue which one
<HTDutchy> you should join #python and ask them :>
<roniez> so i restoed bios to factory default and it worked.
<drag0nius> im learning it anyway
<Bert_2> Hi, we are getting some strange emails concerning the SMART values of our server's harddrives from Munin http://pastebin.com/d7UHm3th now we did some smartctl long tests and they say the disks are healthy, do we need to replace these devices or does anyone know what is going wrong?
<drag0nius> did some net app in java - Vaadin, next one will be with Django :)
<HTDutchy> roniez: hmm weird indeed, nice to see it works
<HTDutchy> Bert_2: are the emails coming from your machine or from another source?
<HTDutchy> Sorry didnt read the munin part, I'd certainly keep an eye on those disks, how old are they?
<Bert_2> HTDutchy: it's from munin running on another server checking on the server with possibly failing disks
<HTDutchy> ok, how old are these disks, becauase runtime of 70hours appears to mean either new disks or hours since last start
<Bert_2> the disks are certainly not new
<Bert_2> we're busy finding out how old they are :p
<HTDutchy> Ah, well if they are more then 3-5 years then munin might be correct as thats when disks start failing... Is it a raid setup?
<Bert_2> it's a RAID1 setup, yes
<Bert_2> we only had messages for sda but starting yesterday sdb started complaining
<Bert_2> and according to our info they should be about 3 years old
<Bert_2> HTDutchy: so you recon we'd better replace them?
<HTDutchy> Bert_2: well Im not sure, they could run for another 5 years just fine or could fail within a few weeks, But I'd atleast start by replacing one disk to keep the raid running and then use spinrite or other software to see whats wrong
<fidel_> hi - i would like to setup some kind of syslog-server/service including a useful webinterface for filtering. seems like syslog-ng is a good option for handling the logs - now i am wondering if anyone inhere has experiences i nthat field and could recommend some kind of php/webinterface for that fields. logzilla (former php-syslog-ng) might be 1 option - while i would prefer completlty free solutions.
<HTDutchy> Bert_2: since both disks are giving the smart status at about the same time (24hrs) it seems that if they fail they do it at the same time
<Bert_2> HTDutchy: well, taking that server offline will be pretty difficult so we're thinking about indeed replacing one disk and then testing the one we've taken out
<HTDutchy> Bert_2: thats what I meant to say, if Im correct the raid should be able to restore to the new disk while its running
<Bert_2> HTDutchy: yeah, we do that all the time on our backupservers ;)
<Daviey> jamespage: i didn't quite understand the https/juju issue, can you expand please?
<jamespage> Daviey, looking now - neither do I
<jamespage> (copied from changelog)
<Daviey> ahh
<jamespage> Daviey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/993034
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 993034 in juju "lxc deployed units don't support https APT repositories" [Medium,Fix released]
<jamespage> this bug
<jamespage> Daviey, cloud-init can set a proxy, but not differentiate between http and https
<jamespage> hence the regression
<Daviey> ahh
<Daviey> jamespage: And you don't know if apt has been configured to dodge apt-cacher-ng?
<Daviey> for https
<jamespage> Daviey, digging into that now
<jamespage> Daviey, no - its uses it
<jamespage> https is not explicitly configured
<jamespage> and apt-cacher-ng won't handle it
<jamespage> by default that is
<Daviey> jamespage: this could potentially be an issue.
<Daviey> jamespage: do you have ideas how we should resolve it?
<jamespage> Daviey, I have some ideas; maybe not use apt-cacher-ng anymore
<jamespage> I think squid-deb-proxy would handle things better
<Daviey> jamespage: right.. i think it was a poor decision to ave used apt-cacher-ng to start with
<jamespage> Daviey, I actually use it with the local provider anyway
<jamespage> by disabling apt-cacher-ng and running squid-deb-proxy on 3142 as well
<Daviey> jamespage: I iamgine it's a pretty self contained change?
<gazzwi86> if I want users to only use sftp and not ftp do i just block ports 21 and open 22?
<jamespage> Daviey, yes - but the impact is huge
<jamespage> everyone who users local-provider will suddenly have a requirement for a new package to install
<Daviey> jamespage: is that huge?
<Daviey> flushing the apt-cacher-ng cache on removal is huger IMO :)
<jamespage> Daviey, its just hard to communicate - its only a Suggests for good reason
<jamespage> Daviey, if thats a blocker then we need to stall for today
<jamespage> I'm happy to push a snapshot to archive; less happy to start making changes to juju...
<Daviey> jamespage: ahhh, i see
<jamespage> Daviey, I think juju will tell users that it needs to be installed
<jamespage> if its not
<Daviey> jamespage: regressing apt+https seems reasonable for today, with a view of fixing that before release.
<jamespage> Daviey, final freeze tomorrow right?
<Daviey> jamespage: this is universe.
 * jamespage shrugs
<jamespage> oh yes....
<jamespage> Daviey, I've finished sniffing - bug 1063697
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1063697 in juju "[FFe] Please update to new snapshot release ~bzr592" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063697
<jamespage> looks OK to me other than the regression we just discussed
<Daviey> jamespage: do you hate me? bug 1060319
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1060319 in juju "FFE - Juju" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060319
<jamespage> Daviey, so FFe already approved?
<jamespage> Daviey, "issues, we can likely expect 0.6 to release next Tuesday." is there really any point in uploading a new snapshot today then?
<jamespage> quote SpamapS from the juju ML
<jamespage> meh - I guess as I've done the work we can do it anyway - makes the jump a little less next go...
<Daviey> jamespage: Oh golly.  I'm really sorry.
<VinceBrowning> Hello all?
<VinceBrowning> Anyone? heh
<Pici> er
<fusion27> I might be the newest noob in here.  I've been using Ubuntu on the desktop since 6.04, good stuff.  Just started with a new company, they wanted "any linux server" set up as an Amazon Web Service instance.  I saw that you could sneeze out an Ubuntu server with ease.  Set one up for them, client asked for a Java app server with Tomcat, Sun Java 6, Git and MySQL 5.x, got that all set up and ready to go.  I'm a programer, aside fr
<andol> fusion27: Looks like whatever you were writing got cut of after 'I'm a programer, aside fr', there being a max length on the messages an irc-server relays.
<fusion27> ahh
<fusion27> I'm a programer, aside from some 'sysadmin' work I've done at home with this crappy little nettop pc I have Ubuntu on for Plex, Lamp, Samba & Git, I've never donned a sysadmin hat.  That client wants to be able to add users, run sudo-apt get upgrade, sudo apt-get install and possibly chmod & chgrp (those 2 are a guess on my part).  I'm not entirely sure of what sysadmin vocabulary I'm going after here, but is there's an indus
<fusion27> I'm not entirely sure of what sysadmin vocabulary I'm going after here, but is there's an industry-standard "best practice" to give client's user the rights they need?  Any opinions/guidance is massively appreciated.
<fusion27> andol: did that whole message get through?
<andol> fusion27: The main question being on how to allow the client to do limited set of priviliged operations, without giving full root access?
<fusion27> I guess so, I'm a fully-fledged greenhorn with sysadmin, that sounds right.  Does that set of privileges fly in the face of any best practices you've run in to before
<rbasak> Unrestricted access to chmod == root
<rbasak> Unrestricted *root* access to chmod == root I mean
<andol> fusion27: Your question makes sense, and usually I'd point you to sudo, but as rbasak just pointed out, you hare to be really careful of the side affects, such as in the chmod case.
<fusion27> I was guessing on chmod and chgrp
<fusion27> really all I want for them to be able to do is add users, install/remove software and run updates
<rbasak> Giving permission to install any software is almost as bad
<rbasak> MIght as well just give them root.
<fusion27> oh is it?
<fusion27> I've not really seen any one do anything nefarious on a server
<fusion27> or stupid
<fusion27> well anyone, excluding me :D
<andol> fusion27: And in the case of adduser, you loose in case they managed to create an uid 0 user. Not that I think the regular adduser command will allow you to create uid duplications, but still...
<rbasak> You can achieve what you want if you can define specifically what they need to do and write wrappers
<fusion27> so just let them run updates, contact us when you want to add users, install software, etc
<fusion27> ?
<rbasak> But I wouldn't advise that a newbie sysadmin try this and expect it to be secure
<Daviey> SpamapS: How do you feel about juju swapping out Suggest from apt-cacher-ng to our favoured squid-deb-proxy?
<SpamapS> Daviey: IMO we should not favor that, but that would require code changes.
<Daviey> SpamapS: the issue is that the current trunk regresses https/apt access, right?
<SpamapS> Daviey: yes, but thats an apt problem, not an apt-cacher-ng problem.
<Daviey> SpamapS: Right, but our favoured caching solution is squid-deb-proxy
<Daviey> (which supports this OOTB)
<SpamapS> Daviey: and really, that was a silly way to fix that bug. Its not a bug. If a charm wants to add an https source, it should setup apt properly not to use a proxy for https.
<SpamapS> Daviey: how does squid support it?
<Daviey> SpamapS: I thought it did straight pass through ?
<Daviey> But ok, if you believe charms will work in this scenario, it's not a regression
<SpamapS> Daviey: I just think that its a problem charms can solve themselves, so it shouldn't have been (erroneously) catered to with a change in the inside-the-container config
<SpamapS> Daviey: that said, if s-d-p does somehow support https passthru where a-c-ng does not.. thats a somewhat compelling reason to switch, despite my reservations. :)
<Ng> +1 anything that gets rid of apt-cacher-ng
<Daviey> SpamapS: why was a-c-ng made default ?
<Daviey> Ng: hello stranger
<SpamapS> Daviey: No idea.
<SpamapS> Ng: lol, the irony of your handle making that statement :)
<rbasak> which reminds me: are we creating blueprints for r yet? I'd like an apt-improvements one for R, so that I can finish the by-hash work
<Ng> SpamapS: that's why I'm making it, every time you people talk about a-c-ng, irssi hilights!
<Ng> Daviey: hey :)
<Daviey> The original CJ was rubbish, this is CJ-ng
<SpamapS> rbasak: yes we should have been creating them for a while now ;)
<Daviey> rbasak: you do read the mailing list, right?
<rbasak> Daviey: now and then. But since I've been working full time on MAAS, only around once a week. Normal list reading service is expected to resume next cycle :)
<Daviey> rbasak: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-October/035950.html
<Daviey> rbasak: You've not missed much :)
<rbasak> Daviey: thanks!
<SpamapS> Daviey: anyway, I could see making the switch to s-d-p just because its in main.
<Daviey> SpamapS: right!
<SpamapS> Daviey: its possible switching just involves changing the default proxy port.
<hallyn> SpamapS: the bug about cloud containers having corrupt cache if interrupted is actually nto fixed in q
<hallyn> i think - looking at src
<hallyn> oh oops, yeah it is.  should be.
<hallyn> was misreading, thinking the extraction of tarball into container was part of building the cache
<SpamapS> hallyn: yeah I already marked it dup :)
<TheLordOfTime> 10.10 bugs are Won't Fix right?
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, 10.10 bugs get "Won't Fix"'d right?  for server packages
<TheLordOfTime> (php5 specifically)
<raub> dancer-services is no longer a package (at least in 12.04)?
<SpamapS> smb: will the fix for bug 1021471 (part 1 .. part 2 is another bug, I agree) ship in quantal or is that going to land in the first SRU kernel?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1021471 in linux "clone() hang when creating new network namespace (dmesg show unregister_netdevice: waiting for lo to become free. Usage count = 2)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021471
<holstein> raub: i see dancer-ircd
<smb> SpamapS, Plan is to be in an upload this week (so shipping with quantal)
<raub> holstein: but not dancer-services
<raub> I wonder if it is no longer needed.
<raub> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/dancer-services
<holstein> raub: i was assuming its just part of it
<raub> holstein: that is where I am at. Last time I installed it (1.04), I needed both. But right now I amnot sure anymor
<rtg> hallyn, rebooting tangerine for dbus update. lemme know when your build is finished
<SpamapS> smb: \o/
<SpamapS> smb: I figure the wl bug will take more triage effort :P
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, when you're not busy, please let me know how this should be set: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/744371  (against 10.10, which is EOL)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 744371 in php5 "PHP5-FPM doesn't always restart on 10.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<smb> SpamapS, Well at least a similar amount as up to now and by then we are clearly beyond the acceptable time for uploads before release.
<hallyn> rtg: ok
<TheLordOfTime> or hallyn, or any other bugcontroller
<TheLordOfTime> (its a server package, so i thought i'd ask here first before stabbing someone like bdmurray or a bug-god)
<TheLordOfTime> s/stabbing/poking/
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: is it only valid against 10.10?
<hallyn> it might be worth asking first if they've reproduced it against 11.04 or later
<SpamapS> smb: right. BTW, are we allowed to patch wl given its proprietary license? I've not looked into it.
<hallyn> otherwise yes, invalid is appropriate
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, no activity since 2011-09-08, i'm assuming nobody's tested, my first action would be to ask them to test against 11.04 or at least a non-EOL release
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: that'd be right
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: thanks
<smb> SpamapS, We can only patch the part we have source for (obviously). So it really depends where the issue lies really.
<smb> SpamapS, But knowing that it strongly depedns on whether using wl or not I can probably look at the special dmesg with that in mind
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, isnt 11.04 EOL soon
<TheLordOfTime> if not already?
<TheLordOfTime> or am i misreading my numbers
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: yeah, i think in a month.
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, if i'm reading the wiki page for Releases, its flagged for October 2012... would the release team have a more specific date?
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: well you can ask there, but i assume it's the day of q release.
<hallyn> rtg: done
<rtg> hallyn, ack
<feisar> Hi, I'm trying to get a Bond interface up but I'm getting an error: Waiting for a slave to join bond0 (will timeout after 60s) RTNETLINK answers: File exists Failed to bring up bond0. Here is my /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/cQHFcip4
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, did you test that bug in natty?
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/744371
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 744371 in php5 "PHP5-FPM doesn't always restart on 10.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rbasak> feisar: are you missing bond-primary directives? See http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/ifenslave-2.6/precise/view/head:/debian/README.Debian
<feisar> rbasak: thanks, I have just been going by the ubuntu guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, given 11.04 EOLs this month, i've suggested that it should be tested against 11.10
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, if you're  willing, feel free to test that :P
 * TheLordOfTime doesnt have the resources to test at this moment in time
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: I had tested it on natty according to my comment.  that was the last i looked at that bug
<rbasak> feisar: I'm not familiar with bonding. I'm just aware of a bug which related to the details for precise having changed. The README is another source of information, anyway. If there's anything wrong in the wiki, please correct it
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, got a spare 11.10 system lying around for testing?
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, because for all intents and purposes, 11.04 EOLs this month
<TheLordOfTime> which makes that bug Invalid
<feisar> rbasak: sure, thanks
<TheLordOfTime> unless it exists in 11.10 or later.
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: i'll give it a shot on 11.10, hold on
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, if you can't confirm in 11.10 post that, i have to disconnect, and given my bouncer is screwed becuase OVH messed up, i'll only see responses in the public irc logs
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: i'll comment in the bug -ttyl
<Jinxed-> What is the best way to fully backup a linux based server?
<pmatulis> Jinxed-: depends what you mean by "best way"
<Devo-Kun> Jinxed: You trying to backup to another server, another disk, or something like S3 ?
<Jinxed-> I have a linux box right now, and I can't log into it. I don't think its anything important but I'm borrowing it from someone, so I want to completly image whatever they have so if I need to I can put it all back when I'm done
<Devo-Kun> Do you have an external hard drive to image the machine to?
<raub> What does set timeout=${GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT:--1}
<raub> mean in /etc/grub.d/00_header?
<rtg> hallyn, tangerine is back
<TLoT> hallyn, saw your response.  i've tagged the bug with 'maverick' and 'natty', but since i can't set against specific releases of Ubuntu, that duty falls to a dev
<TLoT> hallyn, and as you said, the init scripts have changed quite a bit since thne
<TLoT> s/thne/10.10 and 11.04/
<hallyn> TLoT: I think the right thng is to mark it fix released in q.  if anyone wants to request it be targeted at natty, we can explain again that it's EOL in a month
<TLoT> hallyn, indeed, you want to do that, or should I?
<hallyn> TLoT: i'll do it , one sec
<TLoT> i'm still rebooting after a kernel update, and its sluggishy, so i'm debugging that now
<TLoT> :P
<hallyn> TLoT: marked.  thanks.  ttyl :)
<TLoT> hallyn, no problem, php5 is one of those packages I like to SRu, so sifting through older bugs and getting them marked fixed, won't fix, invalid, or "Whaaaat?" is one of my self-appointed tasks :p
 * TLoT found the fault that was causing lag
<TLoT> turns out it wasnt the kernel :p
<AdvoWork> hi there, any suggestions as to why when i boot my server(10.04) it says Disconnected from plymouth?
<raub> Is the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/669481 out?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 669481 in grub2 "Timeout should not be -1 if $recordfail" [Medium,Fix released]
<TLoT> raub, i'm assuming since its Fix Released that'd be a yes
<TLoT> but i'm not sure :P
<TLoT> (it does seem to have been SRU'd though)
<raub> TLoT: how ot be sure? I have here 12.04.1 TLS and this is what I saw: http://pastie.org/private/am7gc1xqg8xi12r0nr1bg
<lunaphyte_> hi.  i have a server running 12.04.  i'd like to upgrade to 12.10, to experiment.  i don't want to reinstall though.  how can i upgrade to 12.10 beta without reinstalling?
<RoyK> lunaphyte_: do-release-upgrade
<RoyK> lunaphyte_: that is, do-release-upgrade -d if you want to upgrade before the release
<RoyK> lunaphyte_: keep in mind that there's now way to roll that back in case something gets messed up, that is, unless you're running on LVM or Btrfs where you can create a snapshot before the upgrade
<RoyK> if you're running btrfs, there's apt-btrfs-snapshot doing this automatically for you (if it's installed)
<raub> I was going to mention that: test it out in a vm/lv before going to production so you can snapshot
<lunaphyte_> RoyK: thanks.  no worries.  it's nothing criticial at all.  it's a virtual guest anyway, so i can use a snapshot if i decide something is important.
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> just do-release-upgrade -d to upgrade to the beta, then
<RoyK> that is
<RoyK> you might need to change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<RoyK> it's probably set to 'lts' since you're running an LTS release, and then it won't upgrade to a non-LTS-release
<lunaphyte_> ah, right.  i always forget about that
<lunaphyte_> i wish it wouldn't switch it back when the release you're upgrading to is lts
<RoyK> it's not much of a job to change it back ;)
<RoyK> personally, I find it comforting that change is done
<RoyK> on most servers, I like to stick with LTS
<lunaphyte_> yeah, it's not a big deal.  just annoying because i always forget
<lunaphyte_> heh.  funny, i'm the opposite.
<RoyK> lunaphyte_: then probably your servers aren't very critical ;)
<lunaphyte_> :)
<lunaphyte_> terribly subjective, of course, but they're as critical as anyone else's, sure.
<RoyK> if they are, better stick with LTS
<lunaphyte_> nah.
<lunaphyte_> i'd rather upgrade.
<RoyK> your choice ;)
<lunaphyte_> i'm comfortable enough.  it's never been a big issue.
<RoyK> it's another thing, though - I don't want to spend too much time upgrading a bunch of servers every time a new release surfaces
<RoyK> better spend the time doing useful work ;)
<ffunenga> Hello everyone, I need help "hacking" my working computer lol. Its behind a fcking NAT and I would like to gain ssh access to it. I've got an home server with dyndns... Do you have any idea?
<ffunenga> My working computer is at my office
<RoyK> ffunenga: you need to setup some sort of VPN, like an ssh tunnel to somewhere, from the inside
<RoyK> ssh tunneling is trivial
<ffunenga> RoyK: from the inside, I see... nice! thanks
<RoyK> ffunenga: that is, if it's behind NAT, you can probably setup port forwarding in the router if that's supported
<ffunenga> RoyK: yes, I've though about that but I don't want to open ports. And the router's admin is a very complicated person. I think your VPN trick is a good idea
<RoyK> ffunenga: just make sure keepalives are on, and it should be run in a loop so that once disconnected (if you get a new IP address or otherwise) it should reconnect - just setup ssh key authentication so you won't have to type a password
<charlesroper> hi, could anyone point me to a HOWTO or similar resource containing advice on how to setup permissions for Apache to read files (and write to a few specific ones) and also for a group of devs to be able to read/write all files?
<charlesroper> I saw this: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html#http-directory-permissions
<charlesroper> but that has left me unsure as to how to give Apache read access
<hallyn> smb: hey, are you around?
<smb> hallyn, yep, why?...
<hallyn> smb: i just installed a fresh quantal system from netboot image.  did not install qemu-kvm.  but kvm_intel is loaded
<hallyn> smb: the problem with that is that /dev/kvm is created, with the wrong perms
<hallyn> so now if i install qemu-kvm, until a reboot /dev/kvm has the wrong perms.
<hallyn> (this is, at least, the explanation of bug )
<hallyn> so my question is :)  do you knwo why it is modprobed by default?
<hallyn> i didnt think it used to be
<smb> hallyn, Ah, hm... wonder whether the modules now have aliases...
<hallyn> hm.  ^ that should have said "bug 1057024"
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1057024 in libvirt "internal error Process exited while reading console log output: char device redirected to /dev/pts/1 error when creating a vm" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057024
<smb> hallyn, Yeah "alias:          x86cpu:vendor:*:family:*:model:*:feature:*0085*"
<smb> So now udev is resolving those
<smb> (above is for kvm-intel)
<hallyn> smb: ok so udev needs to have the rule setting its ownership then?
<smb> hallyn, Either that or maybe libvirt something to change them? Not sure how those are/where done
<hallyn> smb: qemu-kvm isntalls a udev file :)
<smb> Aha :)
<smb> So on install one  needs to rmmod/modprobe the kvm module and things would work?
<smb> Thats why reboot does work...
<hallyn> smb: right
<hallyn> smb: which is ugly :)
<hallyn> if udev ships a file to load kvm_intel, then it shoudl also set the perms
<hallyn> though, group kvm doesn't exist by default
<hallyn> hm
<smb> hallyn, No it does not
<hallyn> so i guess postinst should just chown it?
<excalibr> people..would it bad idea to install a deb from quantal on precise which dep libs all met? or i'd better off rebuild the deb on precise?
<hallyn> still ugly, but ok
<smb> hallyn, the module now has info to let it load when a certain cpu class is there
<smb> hallyn, Yeah, probably postinst chown'ing is less ugly
<hallyn> but wait, that is already being done.
<smb> hm weird, then it should end up with the right permissions... were the wrong ones only group owner or group access rights?
 * smb will try in his vm as soon as it has catched up with the rest of packages
<frojnd> I'm trying to setup git on one of my servers (ubuntu 12.4) I'm reading help page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git And it stops when installing gitosis. apt manager does not find gitosis package, I've uncommented Canonical's 'partner' repository.
<sarnold> frojnd: 'apt-cache search gitosis' shows 'gitolite', a similar tool, with a description that includes, "* easy migration from gitosis" -- perhaps gitosis is no longer the favored server
<streulma> hello, I want to build a network with 3 servers in different datacenters and hosting providers, I will do it with OpenVPN, is it possible ?
<smb> hallyn, Hm, seems after installation of kvm my /dev/kvm is rw for group kvm...
<frojnd> sarnold: ok thank you. Now I have to find some kind of instructions to install git server with gitolite
<hallyn> smb: sorry, i thought i'd commented here, but i only did in the bug.  the postinst already *does* the chgrp+chmod
<hallyn> smb: so my guess is that she has hard disk issues
<smb> hallyn, Actually you did comment here as well. But some problem with that would just have explained Andy's issues, too
<smb> And the fact that the module is now loaded before just is something that really has changed between p and q
<lunaphyte_> RoyK: thanks for the help.  that seems to be just what i was after.
<streulma> anyone working with GIS ?
<ScottK> SpamapS: Someone (not me) might want to merge bacula.  New upload in Debian with a securty fix (DSA just out).
<streulma> Is there any Dutch user in the house ? :)
<SpamapS> ScottK: jamespage is TIL ... :)
<SpamapS> jamespage: ^^ Bacula needs a merge.
<ScottK> OK.  I figured you'd know who to point that at.
<SpamapS> ScottK: I'm on "holiday" today :) which means "Only working on stuff that is fun" ;)
<ScottK> Right.  Understood.
<ScottK> I'm sure making jamespage do work qualifies.
<SpamapS> especially work on bacula
<charlesroper> what is the recommended way of setting umask 002 on Ubuntu?
<charlesroper> for Apache
<charlesroper> i.e. www-data should have group write permission
<SpamapS> charlesroper: you want to set the umask to 002 for the apache process?
<charlesroper> yeah
<SpamapS> charlesroper: for that you'll need to do so in /etc/init.d;apache2
<SpamapS> err
<SpamapS>  /etc/init.d/apache2
<charlesroper> ok, thank you
<charlesroper> SpamapS, I have found advice in various places that says to add `umask 002` to /etc/apache2/envvars
<charlesroper> is that not a good idea?
<SpamapS> charlesroper: its just an alternate place to put it
<SpamapS> charlesroper: sort of makes more sense to me to put it in the init scrip than a thing which is supposed to set environment variables.
<charlesroper> yeah, I see what you mean
<sarnold> is 'envvars' loaded by a specific apache module? or is it ready by one or another distribution's initscripts?
<charlesroper> SpamapS, thanks for the advice
<charlesroper> :)
<sarnold> s/ready/read/
<DarkStar1> Hello all and a good evening. I had this crontab command: mysqldump -u dbuser -p XXXX lt2 | gzip > /home/myname/dbasedumps/`\%d\%m\%Y`lt2.sql.gz
<DarkStar1> when I check the dumps, the dates aren't inserted in the naming of the file
<DarkStar1> what'd I do wrong?
<sarnold> heh, I was just going to ask what mechanism supported those...
<DarkStar1> so there's no way to insert date into the naming of the file?
<sarnold> DarkStar1: you _probably_ meant to stuff the date(1) command in there; `date +%y%m%d`
<DarkStar1> sarnold: I'll try that thanks
<jamespage> SpamapS, ScottK: on it first thing tomorrow....
<Praxi> Does ubuntu server do anything like DFS?
<Jeeves_> glusterfs, maybe?
<sarnold> Is that ocfs2?
<Praxi> is that directed at me sarnold?
<sarnold> Praxi: yeah
<Praxi> DFS = MS Distributed File System.  Its main features I would like to replicate outside of MS, consolidated name space, i.e. server shares have the same name no matter where you go, file replication to keep the shares synced
<Praxi> I've used DFS in the past for multi site shares
<sarnold> of course there's also the original, AFS, now http://www.openafs.org/
<n2deep_> I want to strangle whoever messed up grub2 on 12.04
<n2deep_> I have a headless machine sitting at the grub prompt right now, and I have no console access
<devslash> I'm running ubuntu server and have forwarded a few ports to it for different purposes. I have shorewall firewall installed. Are there any other extra precautions that I should take when port forwarding to prevent unauthorized access ?
<devslash> is anyone here
<Devo-Kun> What are the ports?
<devslash> well 22 for ssh using public key auth, 80 for my website and another range for torrent
<Devo-Kun> You could consider blocking some originating IP addresses for known "bad guys".
<Devo-Kun> There is a great set of IP Addresses to block available from http://www.iblocklist.com/lists.php
<Devo-Kun> The IP-Blocklists include the TOP-10 Bad Sites from http://www.DShield.com/
<devslash> how would i do that ?
<Devo-Kun> For ssh, make sure ssh is locked down. And you should consider installing something like Fail2ban. Fail2ban will look at bruteforce attacks against your SSH server and automatically block them.
<devslash> yea i did install that
<devslash> using public key auth is more secure right ?
<Devo-Kun> absolutely.
<devslash> ok
<devslash> what about port 80 for apache
<fusion27> I never knew about Fail2ban Devo-Kun, thanks for that tip
<Devo-Kun> I always try to block known-bad originating IP addresses: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1268054/
<devslash> but i don't use ufw
<Devo-Kun> ufw would work on your webserver. I'm not familiar with Shorewall, but I'm sure it can be rigged to do something similar.
<Devo-Kun> What webapp are you hosting on Apache?
<devslash> something that i have been writing
<Devo-Kun> PHP, Ruby, Python?
<devslash> I'm writing a web app to stream music from my server to any browser that supports html5
<Devo-Kun> That's cool.
<devslash> it uses HTML5/JavaScript/jQuery and some PHP to do client to server side communication
<devslash> the best part is that it doesn't require flash
<Devo-Kun> You should make sure Apache is locked down as much as possible. Install ModSecurity, remove any modules you aren't using, like ModPerl, disable htaccess files, and make sure the permissions are set correctly on your scripts so that if somebody *does* find a bug they won't get very far.
<devslash> hmm
<devslash> is 755 the correct perms
<Devo-Kun> Set the files to be 0644, set the dirs to 0755, then make sure those files are all owned by your username/usergroup.
<devslash> not root ?
<Devo-Kun> Then the webserver will have read-only permissions to the files
<Devo-Kun> no. not root. Never work as root.
<fusion27> Devo-Kun: how do you go about finding which Apache modules aren't in use?
<devslash> yea I'm looking that up now as we speak
<fusion27> I heard ModPerl was a bad one
<fusion27> not for security but performance
<Devo-Kun> Take a look at /etc/apache2/mods-enabled.
<devslash> i went in there
<Devo-Kun> You'll see everything that's turned on.
<devslash> how do i know which ones i need/dont need
<devslash> i set file/dir perms
<Devo-Kun> That's harder to figure out. It depends on what you're doing. But the big rocks are the scripting languages.
<devslash> i need php only
<devslash> i don't see perl mod in the enable folder
<Devo-Kun> Since you're working with PHP, you probably didn't install anything like Passenger for Ruby. So you're probably gtg.
<devslash> no
<devslash> why would you want to disable htaccess ?
<Devo-Kun> .htaccess files are powerful things. They can do good things, like redirect people when URL's change, or they can be used to compromise a system. It's generally better to keep anything you'd put in a .htaccess file, like ModRewrite rules, in the virtualhost configuration file.
<Devo-Kun> ... if it's static enough to not change of course.
<Devo-Kun> Actually, there's a pretty big speed increase from disabling .htaccess files.
<devslash> what is the scgi module for ?
<devslash> Devo-Kun: actually check out this paste bin. those are the currently loaded modules: http://pastebin.com/9JixZc5d
<Devo-Kun> scgi is an alternative to cgi. You probably aren't using it. You would know if you were.
<devslash> nope
<devslash> hmm
<devslash> i disabled it and when i restart apache i get an error "/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:
<devslash> Invalid command 'SCGIMount', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration"
<devslash> can i comment out that line ?
<devslash> nm
<devslash> i just remembered what its for
<Devo-Kun> devslash: out of curiosity, what are you doing with scgi ?
<devslash> i enabled it once for something i tested but ended up ditching. rtorrent server
<devslash> i commented it out and its fine now
<devslash> in my apache config if i have document root as /var/www and then an entry for <Directory /> does that still refer to /var/www  ?
<simmel> Unsure if this is the correct channel for this question, but: I'm trying to generate apparmor profiles using aa-complain and aa-logprof but my profiles are almost completely empty, no rules are generated at all. http://pastie.org/private/uoulvjifwy8dkvpgiwjwsw It probably has something
<simmel> to do with that I change the rsyslog log format, but I can't find what it's supposed to look like.
<Devo-Kun> devslash: <Directory /> would actually refer to your root filesystem. Directory refers to paths, Location refers to URL's.
<devslash> did you see my paste bin ?
<n2deep> on 12.04 I fixed my /etc/deafult/grub file since the maintainers broke it. Now it's broke again. What gives???
<jpds> n2deep: #define broken, #define fixed.
<jpds> n2deep: Because I imagine everything works fine, for everyone else.
<zastaph> I'll have an authorized_keys in every ~/.ssh folder of each user I want to login using PubkeyAuthentication right?
<jpds> zastaph: Yes.
<zastaph> whats the status of ZFS in Ubuntu Server ?
<jpds> zastaph: I think you want: s/Ubuntu Server/Linux kernel.
<jpds> zastaph: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS#Linux
<zastaph> on BSD some has better support than others :)
<rbasak> http://zfsonlinux.org/ maintains Ubuntu packages. These are third party though - not officially part of Ubuntu AFAIK.
<unixbeard> Hey happy campers!  I'm interested in finding out why my latest ubuntu 12.04 server install won't define a default gateway for eth1 based on the eth1 setting in /etc/network/interfaces?  I'm also trying to not use ufw and instead use my trusted script of ages that I call in /root/system/iptables.sh from /etc/rc.local.  So far I have to reboot, route add default gw <ip> eth1, then /root/system/iptables.sh, for my router to work.
<unixbeard> What am I doing wrong?! :D
<SpamapS> unixbeard: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<SpamapS> unixbeard: also there's a specific upstart job that is meant to be for applying network interface security... it is a bit confusingly named 'network-interface-security' .. but.. its a good idea to put firewall rules in 'start on starting network-interface-security' upstart jobs.
<unixbeard> SpamapS, well, hey, sure!
<unixbeard> SpamapS: http://pastebin.com/igKwEfmg
<SpamapS> unixbeard: btw, there's an awesome tool in the archive, 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' .. lets you do 'pastebinit < /path/to/file' .. :)
<unixbeard> I got two engineers behind me breathing down my neck about that very thing man!
<SpamapS> unixbeard: that should definitely result in the right gateway on eth1. Are you seeing any errors in /var/log/upstart/network-interface-eth1.log ?
<unixbeard> From earlier.
<unixbeard> When I reboot, I don't get a default gateway, so I have to manually add it with route add default gw <ip> eth1.  Then I also have to re-run /root/system/iptables.sh, because iptables -L lists ~no rules~
<unixbeard> Those are the two problems I'm trying to puzzle out.
<SpamapS> unixbeard: yes, so, do you have errors in /var/log/upstart/network-interface-eth1.log ?
<unixbeard> no!
<SpamapS> unixbeard: ok, thats the stdout of 'ifup eth1' .. which is what interprets /e/n/interfaces
<unixbeard> Well man, the eth0, eth1, eth1:2 through 7 all come up, but no default gateway when it boots and I log in and type route -n, and my iptables is empty....
<unixbeard> The /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local calls /etc/rc.local, which has execute bits set, which calls /root/system/iptables.sh, which has all the rules that work etc.
<unixbeard> Well it should call it
<unixbeard> But when I log in and iptables -L, there are no rules.
<unixbeard> So every time I boot I have to add the default route and then run that script.
<TJ-> unixbeard: can I see the current interfaces file?
<unixbeard> http://pastebin.com/qy1GgijW
<unixbeard> TJ- sorry I set it to expire after 10 minutes :(
<unixbeard> well
<unixbeard> bbiab!
<TJ-> unixbeard: what happens if you down eth1 then bring it up? is the gateway set then? "sudo ifdown eth1 && ifup eth1" - trying to figure out if for some reason ifup is ignoring the "gateway a.b.c.d."
<unkmar> TJ-: we will check in a moment.
<TJ-> unkmar: The other thing to check is that the upstart script for "network-interface.conf" is being executed, since it is responsible for calling "ifup" on each interface that is added
<unkmar> I think it is a delay issue.
<TJ-> what is the routing table when the server starts, before you manually issue the route command? ("ip route show")
<martinphone> admins use firewalls to block incoming mail, right?
<virusuy> hi !
<virusuy> martinphone, block incoming mails?
<virusuy> normal mails or spam ?
<martinphone> normal regular mails
<sarnold> martinphone: firewalls are to provide access controls between who is allowed to use which services across network boundaries
<sarnold> martinphone: that might be disabled windows shares, allowing bittorrent, allowing email to and from specific servers, etc. everything.
<martinphone> I was in college, I was a ble to use tor with xchat to chat, but 4 days later they blocked that port, they used their firewall
<martinphone> now, Im using a tormail account to communicate with a teacher from an uni, and he hasnt answered. Its been a week, and this is very rare, because this teachers usually responds very fast. My 2 cents: the admin identified the "tormail.org" incoming mail as spam, simply because it is not a hotmail
<martinphone> or, alternatively, the port
<martinphone> am I misguided?
<virusuy> probably their mailserver catch your email as spam
<SpamapS> martinphone: in the absence of data, resist the urge to guess
<martinphone> virusuy, I was able to get 2 answers using that tormail account
<unkmar> TJ-: we were ssh into server before boot scripts were finished running.
<SpamapS> martinphone: you really have no way of knowing.
<martinphone> meaning I believe a human manually blocked it for all the wrong reasons
<sarnold> martinphone: it could be caught as spam either by source (say, using an RBL to block spamhosts) or content (spamassassin throws away anything with a score above 5 -- html is worth 1, loading images is worth another 1, etc...)
<martinphone> sarnold, this was plain utf8 text, no eye candy
<unkmar> TJ-: we just didn't wait long enough.
<TJ-> unkmar: weird... The interfaces must be stalling on something else then. They should be up real early
<sarnold> martinphone: did you use the word 'enhance' in your mail? :) some admins throw away all mails with the word 'enhance'. (I kid you not.)
<martinphone> sarnold, no, it was all written in portuguese with some chinese
<martinphone> whats with the word enhace?
<sarnold> martinphone: 'enhance your member' or 'enhance your love life'...
<SpamapS> chinese?
<SpamapS> martinphone: was this to a usually english speaking person?
<martinphone> a lol
<SpamapS> There has been a ridiculous amount of chinese-only spam lately
<martinphone> no, he is a native portuguese
<martinphone> he is a university teacher ffs
<martinphone> so a firewall can be configured to filter out every incoming mail with any chinese character...
<TJ-> firewalls will generally only block or allow access to ports, unless there's some extreme DPI going on, they leave it to the servers on the ports to do any connect/content dropping
<sarnold> indeed
<static09> Also depends on the firewall type
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-09
<phillw> hiyas, dead n00b question, whilst iptables -F will flush, how do stop top them being reloaded when there is an error?
<sarnold> what kind of error? simple syntax error or you made a mistake in the rules and now ssh is dead? :)
<phillw> sarnold: a simple error LoT made that took down the ZNC server...
<phillw> as it reloads each time, where do I find and stop it from loading from that file?
<prsoney> Hello im on a linux class and I need to get nmap. but when I do apt-get install nmap i get loads of extra tools that i dont need since im only running server. are there other similar tools i should use when running server only?
<smw> prsoney, it doesn't install anything you don't need
<prsoney> it asks me to install zenmap, and for zenmap i need x, which is like 80MB with all the dependencies?
<smw> it should not require zenmap
<smw> sudo apt-get install nmap adds zenmap to the list of deps?
<simmel> Your apt uses suggested packages as deps?
<smw> I don't even thing zenmap is suggested
<prsoney> Need to get 47.0 MB of archives. After this operation, 130 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<smw> sudo apt-cache show nmap      gives me no zenmap
<smw> prsoney, what is it installing?
<prsoney> loads and loads of stuff smw
<smw> prsoney, copy and paste :-)
<smw> or pastebin...
<prsoney> http://pastebin.com/dqfzGYBa
<smw> wtf? lol
<smw> prsoney, pastebin the output of sudo apt-cache show nmap
<smw> prsoney, and what command gave that output you just gave me?
<prsoney> apt-get install nmap
<smw> heh
<smw> I think the issue is that liblua requires alot
<smw> nope, nm
<smw> liblua requires nothing
<smw> so what is the output of sudo apt-cache show nmap ?
<excalibr> smw:
<excalibr> zenmap has its own package
<smw> excalibr, right, but installing nmap should not drag zenmap in as a dep
<smw> it would most likely be the other way around
<excalibr> i dont seen zenmap in nmap dep
<smw> excalibr, it isn't
<doko> zul, Daviey: looking at component mismatches: ok to demote maas-dhcp and maas-dns? if not, please seed it somewhere
<doko> ok to promote the other binaries?
<doko> roaksoax, Daviey: any update on freeipmi?
<bigjools> Daviey (or anyone), why would the BMC on my HP microserver not accept the IP address offered to it and keep doing more DHCPDISCOVER?  It used to work .... :/
<linocisco> I followed that https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-dc.html. but I dont know what to write inside logon.cmd
<_ruben> linocisco: whatever you want to executed when a user logs in, it's optional
<simmel> Unsure if this is the correct channel for this question, but: I'm trying to generate apparmor profiles using aa-complain and aa-logprof but my profiles are almost completely empty, no rules are generated at all. http://pastie.org/private/uoulvjifwy8dkvpgiwjwsw It probably has something
<simmel> to do with that I've changed the rsyslog log format, but I can't find what it's supposed to look like. Ideas?
<chambs> Can anyone tell me the name of the script which modifies /etc/motd on server 12.04?
<frojnd> Hi there. I have ubuntu server 12.4 and I'm seeking any tutorial for setting up git server, I prefer any "official" tutorials. I've already checked help page of ubuntu but it's for later releases: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<linocisco> _ruben, I want to know the format
<_ruben> linocisco: it's just a batch file, which gets executed through cmd.exe
<_ruben> unless you named it logon.ps1, then it'll get executed through powershell
<Daviey> bigjools: hmm, are you sure it was offered ?
<bigjools> Daviey: positive, I am looking at the syslog
<Daviey> bigjools: Can't answer then.. i saw something similar, where it wasn't getting addresses.. turned out, i had exhausted my lease pool
<bigjools> no other dhcp servers around either, so either there's a bug in quantal's isc-dhcpd or the bmc is doing something peculiar
<Daviey> the bmc is peculiar
<Daviey> :)
<bigjools> definitely not exhuasted my lease pool :)
<Daviey> I don't know, sorry :(
 * koolhead17 pokes Daviey 
<doko> zul, Daviey: looking at component mismatches: ok to demote maas-dhcp and maas-dns? if not, please seed it somewhere
<doko> ok to promote the other binaries?
<lepirat> Hello everyone
<lepirat> I have a question if you don't mind, I'm new in Ubuntu world, and I'm trying really hard to get along with it, Ubuntu ROCKS
<lepirat> :)
<lepirat> my question is :
<lepirat> How can I install xubuntu with LVMs on top of RAID 1
<lepirat> ?
<lepirat> best regards
<xnox> lepirat: use alternate cd or mini.iso & follow server-guide advanced installation.
<melmoth> lepirat, if the raid 1 is hardware raid, "as usual", it will be seen as a normal drive by the kernel.
<linocisco> _ruben, can you show me sample?
<melmoth> if it s software raid, i do not know
<lepirat> thanks guys for replay, but here comes the output I have seen
<lepirat> it shows me a three different HDDs
<lepirat> ?
<lepirat> it's /dev/sda
<lepirat> 2nd /dev/sdb
<lepirat> 3rd it's : /dev/mapper/isw_cffeiahdid_volume0
<lepirat> sda I suppose is my HDD no.1
<lepirat> sdb my HDD no.2
<lepirat> what is  /dev/mapper/isw_cffeiahdid_volume0 ?
<lepirat> is this the RAID 1 partition
<lepirat> Lets say , YES it is !!
<xnox> lepirat: stop.
<lepirat> okay, something wrong !
<xnox> lepirat: that one is Intel Rapid Storage Raid. Setup your RAID1 partitions in the BIOS and then only setup LVM on top of it. the /dev/sda & /dev/sdb will probably be masked by isw after you do that.
<xnox> (or you can use the windows app)
<xnox> lepirat: you will then need to activate "dmraid" during installation. This will be called "fakeraid" (although I don't like the term, there is nothing fake about it.... ;-) )
<xnox> mdadm does support intel rapid storage, but it is not integrated in ubuntu yet.
<lepirat> xnon : keep talking
<lepirat> sorry I lost the connection befor
<lepirat> e
<frojnd> Hi there. I'm having a bit of a problem cloning the admin repo (for gitolite) when I do: $ git clone git@localhost:gitolite-admin it asks me for a git password (I type it in) and then it writes out: fatal: 'gitolite-admin' does not appear to be a git repository fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<frojnd> I've successfully setup gitolite
<frojnd> but now at the ste when trying to clone: http://sitaramc.github.com/gitolite/clone.html I get this error. Any help would be much appreciated
<frojnd> Also I think it should not prompt for a password. Correct me if I'm wrong?
<lepirat> Xnox : you were saying something about fakeRAID, how to apply it, or lets say how to make RAID 1 .. shall I go with Hardware RAID, which I stuck on that. Is there any alternative solution ?
<lepirat> thanks in advance
<soren> davi: I have a problem with "nova-manage db sync" in Folsom that I'm surprised you've not hit.
<soren> davi: Whoops, not for you.
<soren> Daviey: I have a problem with "nova-manage db sync" in Folsom that I'm surprised you've not hit.
<soren> Daviey: https://github.com/openstack/nova/blob/master/nova/db/sqlalchemy/migrate_repo/versions/082_essex.py#L260
<Daviey> soren: Oh
<soren> Daviey: I get the error mentioned in that comment.
<soren> Daviey: Why you don't is a mystery to me.
<Daviey> soren: erm, i think we have hit that
<Daviey> let me check the bug
<soren> Daviey: You SRU'ed a fix for it, apparently, but I don't see the fix in Folsom?
<Daviey> soren: ah, that isn't bug 1062474
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1062474 in nova "Migrations do not populate volume_id_mappings and instance_id_mappings completely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062474
<soren> It's also not bug 123456
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<soren> ..but why are we talking about bugs that it isn't?
<Daviey> bug 993663
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 993663 in nova "[SRU] dns_domains table mysql charset is 'latin1'. Should be 'utf8'" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993663
<soren> Yes, that.
<Daviey> soren: I /thought/ it might have been the same migration bug we saw
<soren> Why the "¤% am I still affected by this bug, then?
 * soren scratches head
<Daviey> soren: Looking at the comments here, it seems zul asked appropriate questions https://review.openstack.org/#/c/8356/
<Daviey> Dan & Mark seemed pretty sure it was kosher
<soren> Since then, fix_dns_domains.py seems to have disappeared.
<soren> Gah.
 * soren goes digging
<soren> Oh, that fix only went to stable/essex?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1063857 in maas (main) "Cluster controller fails to start because MAAS_URL is not set." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063857
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1063946 in maas-enlist (main) "maas-enlsit does not take power-type and power-settings parameters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063946
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064096 in clamav "Please update clamav to 0.97.6" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064096
<soren> Ok, found the folsom equivalent.
<soren> ..but I don't understand why it works. :(
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1057024 in qemu-kvm (main) "kvm kernel module always loaded, without setting /dev/kvm permissions" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057024
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1063806 in ntp (main) "ntp deadlock while exiting and never stop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063806
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1063680 in php5 (main) "php5-fpm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063680
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1063697 in juju (universe) "[FFe] Please update to new snapshot release ~bzr592" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063697
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1063770 in lxc "cloud lxc template leaves half-written files if interrupted (dup-of: 1037331)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063770
<uvirtbot> New bug: #991023 in mysql-5.5 (main) "mysql server cannot start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991023
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1062939 in samba (main) "package samba 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062939
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1062310 in lm-sensors (main) "ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS failed to sensor cpu , board and fans , by sensors-applet and lm-sensors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062310
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1062802 in nis (universe) "package nis 3.17-32ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062802
 * soren glances at uvirtbot 
<codescience> is there really much difference between ubuntu servers of old compared to newer updated versions?
<glance> codescience: yes.
<soren> Daviey: Nope, still puzzled why it works for anyone else. The first migration attempts to create dns_domains with a domain field as varchar(512) and then defines it as the primary key. 512 characters in utf-8 encoding is much more thn the max of 767 bytes.
<soren> Daviey: I don't see anything attempting to prevent this from being created. I see a later migration try to shrink the domain field to make it work, but how it manages to apply the first migration is mysterious.
<Daviey> soren: did you see why the gerrit review from above was seemingly reverted for Folsom?
<Daviey> https://review.openstack.org/#/c/7139/
<soren> Daviey: No, didn't see that.
<soren> Daviey: But I do see a comment in migrate_repo/versions/096_recreate_dns_domains.py claiming that "the old dns_domains table is in the 'latin1' charset".
<Daviey> soren: do you have a minimal testcase that would be suitable for a git bisect?
<soren> Daviey: ..but I don't see anything attempting to make sure that dns_domains is indeed latin1 in the 082_essex migiration.
<codescience> glance, for internal server though, old versions are fine when they're internal only servers, right?
<Daviey> soren: Generally, my confidence in encoding for Folsom isn't as strong as essex.
<soren> If "CREATE TABLE" doesn't specify a charset, where does the default come from?
<soren> brb
<Daviey> soren: the distro
<Daviey> doko: sorry, i missed your pings
<Daviey> doko: I am dealing with that today.. leave it with me. Thanks
<doko> ok, thanks
<soren> Daviey: Well, sure, but how? Where? How can I determine what it is and how can I change it?
<Daviey> soren: grep default-character-set /etc/mysql/
<Daviey> soren: client & server option
<soren> Daviey: No hits.
<soren> Daviey: But I can see that if I "create database foo" and mysqldump it, it says its default charset is latin1. My nova db has default charset utf8.
<Daviey> I thought we switched from latin1 -> utf8 about 3 cycles ago
<soren> I know where the utf8 comes from.
<Daviey> Really a question for SpamapS.
<soren> My Puppet magic does that explicitly.
<soren> Hmm..
<Daviey> I really thought we set default-character-set now :/
<soren> I think that particular setting got deprecated?
<soren> "The syntax '--default-character-set' is deprecated and will be removed in a future release. Please use --character-set-server instead."
<Daviey> soren: bah
<SpamapS> soren: re where default charset comes from.. there are no less than *4* variables that can influence that
<Daviey> SpamapS: Hmm, can we distro patch some more in?
<SpamapS> soren: you have the server charset, the db charset, the connection charset, and the "coin flip" charset
<SpamapS> and by coin flip I mean "table and/or column"
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1052056 in freeipmi (universe) "[FFe] [MIR] freeipmi" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052056
<SpamapS> soren: so, re your question.. create table w/o charset should come from the db charset.
<SpamapS> soren: but if that is left unset.. the server charset
<SpamapS> I've been through so many nightmares with mysql charsets... was so happy to see drizzle just said "F it, we have utf-8. Thats it."
<Daviey> ++
<SpamapS> unfortunately, they (the devs) also said "f it, we want a paycheck" and moved on to other projects
<SpamapS> now Drizzle is basically funded by GSoC
<Kingsy> anyone in here use rsync? I am looking to get some support for it
<SpamapS> Kingsy: half the world uses rsync
<SpamapS> Kingsy: whats the question?
<Kingsy> SpamapS: a command like this, rsync -av --dry-run --exclude-from '.gitignore' -e ssh chris@site.co.uk:/srv/site.co.uk/ .    the output is not just the files tha thave changed.. it is EVERYTHING.. why?
<Kingsy> shouldnt that command only sync through what has changed? in regards to its timestamp and size etc?
<Kingsy> or at least thats what I assumed
<SpamapS> Kingsy: its telling you all things considered
<SpamapS> Kingsy: you'll see the "speedup" number which will tell you all the things skipped
<SpamapS> Kingsy: btw, your -e is not necessary
<SpamapS> Kingsy: '-e ssh' has been assumed for about 10 years now
<Kingsy> ah ok
<Kingsy> so, is it possible to only echo the files that it is going to sync on the dry run?
<SpamapS> unless you're still on RHEL 4 or Debian 3.0 .. nobody expects rsh to work. :)
<Kingsy> rather than what it is considering ?
<SpamapS> Kingsy: dunno.. I'm sure thats possible
<SpamapS> Kingsy: 'man rsync' says that --dry-run + --itemize-changes does what you want
<soren> SpamapS: Cool, thanks for the clarification.
<Kingsy> hmm let me see
<Kingsy> SpamapS: nope thats even worse.. even more verbose
<Kingsy> each file/directory seems to be a given a .d..tp..... key along with it, which I suppose means something.. but if you have 100,000 of those, kinda impossible to go through them all
<SpamapS> Kingsy: those things are all the mods that will be made
<SpamapS> Kingsy: so you can filter out the ones that won't change anything
<Kingsy> how? all i want is a dry-run list of the files that are going to be synced
<Kingsy> it seems impossible.. I just get a MASSIVE soup of information.. heheh
<Kingsy> I have tried about 20 variations on the command
<SpamapS> Kingsy: I've used rsync for such things before, but always programmaticaly
<patdk-wk> is there anyway to make a raid0 with like loop? without mdadm?
<SpamapS> patdk-wk: lvm can do stripes
<patdk-wk> I am attempting this from readonly media
<xnox> patdk-wk: and raid0 is more or less just plain lvm.
<tasaras> hi, I have Ubuntu Server 10.04.4, the system tomcat6 is 6.0.24. I wanna run the latest version, how can I do that?
<patdk-wk> lvm is not plain raid0, it's totally different
<SpamapS> tasaras: Ubuntu 12.04 is out.. :)
<patdk-wk> attempting to recover a raid10 array
<patdk-wk> that wasn't made with mdadm
<tasaras> SpamapS, i know but it is not within my power to upgrade to the new LTS
<xnox> patdk-wk: what was it made with?
<tasaras> so is there a "work-around" ?
<patdk-wk> hw raid card
<patdk-wk> so mainly just need to unstripe the data
<SpamapS> tasaras: if you can't upgrade the OS, you probably can't upgrade the system tomcat either
<SpamapS> tasaras: you can always just install a newer one in your home dir
<xnox> patdk-wk: so... activate it with dmraid. If you can't there is not much help as the hw controller can put data however it likes. I daubt it will be straight forward to "mount" directly.
<xnox> but good luck figuring out offsets and see if they work....
<SpamapS> me
<patdk-wk> xnox, dmraid?
<SpamapS> doh
<patdk-wk> dmraid doesn't add any headers?
<xnox> patdk-wk: yes, dmraid a software package used to mount / talk to some hardware(ish) raid controllers.
<patdk-wk> no, no hardware raid here
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064366 in cinder (main) "Cinder doesnt configure tgt properly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064366
<patdk-wk> the array was built with a raid card in another system, that system is toast
<patdk-wk> I just need to unstripe the data
<xnox> patdk-wk: if it was not build using linux software raid mdadm... then you really need to get a raid card.... unless you know the ondisk layout that toasted raid card produced.
<patdk-wk> xnox, and I do know it :)
<patdk-wk> like I said, I only need to unstripe the data
<tasaras> SpamapS, so is there not a way to get a new .deb and install over it?
<tasaras> or it is a recipe for disaster?
<SpamapS> tasaras: you can probably rebuild the precise tomcat6 packages..
<SpamapS> tasaras: there's a script called 'backportpackage' that can be helpful there
<SpamapS> tasaras: I'm just not sure thats worth the trouble
<tasaras> its for supporting a client, not personal use
<doko> roaksoax, Daviey: freeipmi promoted. again, please look at component mismatches once this gets updated
<Daviey> doko: funny, i did it aswell
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> doko: I wasn't lieing when i said i was "on it" :)
<doko> Daviey, that was for maas ...
<Daviey> doko: Okay.. well we both seem to have promoted freeipmi aswell.
<lepirat> Hello there
<lepirat> guys I have one question ?
<lepirat> How can I install LVM on RAIDed Machine ?
<tasaras> where do i get more info about what version of tomcat is contained in Ubuntu 12.04?
<melmoth> tasaras, apt-cache search tomcat ? (mention 6 and 7)
<tasaras> melmoth, i dont have access to ubuntu 12.04
<melmoth> install one, it s free :-)
<Pici> tasaras: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<SpamapS> tasaras: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat6
<SpamapS> tasaras: or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat7
<zul> Daviey: ping can you have a quick peek http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269240/
<Daviey> zul: lgtm.. I think that is the approach you discussed with adam_g ?
<zul> Daviey:  yeah
<Kingsy> SpamapS: so there is no way you know of to just list the files that are going to be synced?
<npws_marc> so last night my hard drive had 14GB available.. now it has 0... is there some way i can find out what happened over night?
<Kingsy> wow..
<Kingsy> df to find out what partition, du to find out what files specifically
<Kingsy> I guess
<npws_marc> how so?
<npws_marc> i know the partition
<npws_marc> it's the partition for my /var mount point
<npws_marc> how can i use du to find out what happened in the past 12 hours
<Kingsy> oh no, I meant use du to find what files have been created that are taking the space
<Kingsy> or ls
<npws_marc> also: du -hc * on /var claims 66GB, but the partition size is 41GB
<Kingsy> then you will be able to tell which process is responsible
<npws_marc> oh ithink i know what happened
<npws_marc> so i have a hard drive mounted on /var/backup, but i forgot to remount it last night.. so my daily backup script went ahead and backed up to /var/backup anyway
<Kingsy> oh.. hehe
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1062340 in maas "juju provider interacts poorly with arch constraints" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062340
<SpamapS> Kingsy: yes there's a way. No I don't know it.
<zul> Daviey:  can you review cinder in the queue please?
<Daviey> ok
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064420 in horizon (main) "Ubuntu theme in Horizon dashboard causes formatting issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064420
<jamespage> Daviey, I just uploaded  a fresh merge of bacula from debian including a security fix
<jamespage> bug 1064435
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1064435 in bacula "Please merge bacula 5.2.6+dfsg-5 from debian unstable" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064435
<Daviey> jamespage: All i read is, "< jamespage> Daviey, i've created some work for you" :)
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<jamespage> Daviey, absolutely!
<jamespage> probably less work that it took to test it tho...
 * jamespage must write an automated test suite for bacula
<Daviey> jamespage: My review is bassed on, I'm flipping a coin on weather to accept.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064435 in bacula (main) "Please merge bacula 5.2.6+dfsg-5 from debian unstable" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064435
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064440 in nova (main) "nova-vncproxy has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064440
<zul> adam_g:  lemme know when you are around
<Kingsy> SpamapS: you still there?
<ahs3> hallyn: sorry 'bout the delay -- uploaded netcf to experimental last night.  wasn't sure if you wanted to leave that bug open or not, tho
<SpamapS> Kingsy: stepped out for a bit... back now
<hallyn> ahs3: i saw the email late last night - thanks for pushing.  you mean wait to close the bug until it hits unstable?
<ahs3> hallyn: i wasn't sure how you wanted to handle it.  it could have been closed with the push to experimental, or we can wait until it's time to push the same bits to sid.  it was kinda hard to tell from the bug.
<ahs3> (either way WFM...)
<zul> soren: ping the ubuntu-openstack-testing has a patch that solves the nfs testsuite bug fyi
<jamespage> zul, whats the story with nova-vncproxy  in folsom?
<hallyn> ahs3: i'm not sure either.  how does promotino to unstable happen?
<ahs3> hallyn: we'd have to decide to do it, iirc.  then it's just another upload
<zul> jamespage: bad documentation in the docs
<frojnd> Hm.. I've added a line AllowUsers got myusername, but then when I try to ssh to server I get: ssh: connect to host localhost port 10001: Connection refused. If I remove this line in sshd_config and try to login with the same user I'm allowed. What I be missing here?
<jamespage> zul, so which vncproxy package should be used?
<zul> jamespage: lemme get back to you on that
<jamespage> zul, I'd guess nova-novncproxy
<zul> jamespage: yeah
<Kingsy> SpamapS: I don't think it matters now thanks
<hallyn> ahs3: let's leave the bug open so we remember :)
<ahs3> hallyn: okey dokey :)
<hallyn> ahs3: i guess i'll put a note down for a week from today to look into promoting
<frojnd> Anyone here using gitolite?
<frojnd> Anyone willing to help me out with tihs problem? I googled tons of stuff and I still don't know what I'm missing for not successfully cloning at third step: http://sitaramc.github.com/gitolite/clone.html
<SpamapS> frojnd: I know marcoceppi in #juju has at least played w/ gitolite
<frojnd> SpamapS: thank you I'll try and msg him/her
<SpamapS> frojnd: there's a juju charm that he wrote which automates the deployment. Might be worth looking at
<frojnd> SpamapS: thank you
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, ping?
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: ubuntu-meeting time
<TheLordOfTime> i'll ping you later then :P
 * TheLordOfTime returns to beating php5 with a stick
<frojnd> One general question, why if I add AllowUsers git defaultuser into sshd_conf I can't login with defaultuser afterward?
<sarnold> frojnd: did you put an allowed command on the key that forces starting a git server / process ?
<frojnd> sarnold: when I was mading keys: ssh-keygen -t rsa I just pressed enter a couple of times
<frojnd> sarnold: but no I don't knwo how to put allowed command on the key o_o
<frojnd> sarnold: when I was making keys*
<frojnd> sarnold: Was that the question you were asking me?
<sarnold> frojnd: ah, my mistake; ForceCommand is used with Match blocks in the sshd_config to force commands...
<frojnd> sarnold: I do have ForceCommand line, that I needed to setup chrooted sftp environment
<frojnd> I don't understand why I'm not allowed to login after I add user to AllowUsers
<sarnold> frojnd: is it properly specific-enough to also still allow your git user to work?
<frojnd> sarnold: yes, I setit up for a group sftponly
<frojnd> let me paste code to make this clear
<Kentos> yo everyone
<frojnd> sarnold: http://pastebin.com/j0vmmXEw
<Kentos> got a dell 2800, ordered 2 146GB 10k hdd's and the system won't boot, stalls at spinning the drives. I tried finding a way to et the spin speed in the bios but Im having troubles finding anything about it. Also, could potentially be bad drives
<Kentos> possible reasons for thi?
<sarnold> Kentos: will it boot to USB stick?
<Kentos> if i remove the drives it will boot just fine
<sarnold> frojnd: okay, that looks fine. hrm. Are there any errors in /var/log/ that look related?
<Kentos> but on the boot up, it stalls as it scans and spins the drives
<sarnold> Kentos: have you been passed to the OS yet? Or does it stall in the BIOS?
<Kentos> its a bios bootup for the server, spins and chacks for the drives and configuration, tries to spinup the channels for the newer drives and never finishes
<sarnold> Kentos: can you spin up the drives using USB<->SATA adapters?
<Kentos> cant go to OS with these drives, since i cant boot with them in the machine
<Kentos> they are scsi drives
<Kentos> and i dont have any of those in any case
<frojnd> sarnold: no no errors
<sarnold> oof, that does complicate things :/
<sarnold> frojnd: darn. :/
<frojnd> yeah
<Kentos> yeah im just wondering what the problem could be, i know that the other drives are 15k speed but the channels for the new drive are not configured
<Kentos> like they arent supposed to be other drives for a raid, two new drives for two unused drive spaces
<sarnold> Kentos: have you pushed beyond the available power of the powersupply?
<Kentos> that is possible, but im not sure what would be doing that
<Kentos> not sure if hooking up the redundant would help though, i dont think it would amnyway
<TJ-> Kentos: Will it fire up with only one of the 10k drives connected? Are the SCSI terminations correct?
<frojnd> One newbie q. How do I check if $HOME/bint exists and is in my $PATH? just with $PATH ?
<sarnold> frojnd: can you re-phrase your question?
<frojnd> How do I chek on the server that $HOME/bin exists and is in your $PATH
<frojnd> check*
<TJ-> frojnd: "echo $PATH | grep $HOME/bin"
<frojnd> Hm. If it's not how do I add it
<sarnold> TJ-: oops, that's vulnerable to shell injections :) here's hoping that is only ever used by trusted programs...
<sarnold> frojnd: usual is to just stick a bit like this into your ~/.profile:
<sarnold> if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then
<sarnold>     PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<sarnold> fi
<frojnd> so everytime user logins it sets bin directory to path
<sarnold> frojnd: this makes the assumption that (a) you'll run it early enough so that it will be added before every interactive shell starts (b) it doesn' actually matter if it gets added twice, because it doesn't actually matter. Heh. :)
<TJ-> frojnd: Look at the last few lines of ~/.profile that'll show you where it is added and why
<frojnd> TJ-: sarnold ok tanx
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, are you still busy?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064529 in php5 (main) "package php5-cli 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064529
<TheLordOfTime> more breakage!
 * TheLordOfTime looks after finding power
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064539 in maas (main) "The pserv service logs to /var/log/maas/pserv.log and that directory (/var/log/maas/) is not created but the cluster controller package" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064539
<TheLordOfTime> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<TheLordOfTime> oops
<TheLordOfTime> that was destined for a query window
<TheLordOfTime> working from a laptop sucks :/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064541 in spamassassin "rfc-ignorant.org will stop working soon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064541
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064542 in maas (main) "python-maas-provisioningserver is missing several dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064542
<TheLordOfTime> uvirtbot is reporting any bugs for server team packages, including private ones, or no?
<uvirtbot> TheLordOfTime: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<TheLordOfTime> silence, bot
<TheLordOfTime> also, hallyn, ping.
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/191251  <-- Per http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=380731, this was updated in 5.4.1-1 of php5, which is now in quantal as part of 5.4.6-1, probably part of libphp5-embed.  Shouldn't that needs packaging bug be changed to say this was alread implemented?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 191251 in php5 "[needs-packaging] php5-embed" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> (old bug, yes, but old ancient bugs that arent closed annoy me :P)
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, you'd probably know how to handle that one.
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: yes!
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: Fix Released
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, you want to take it, or should I?
<TheLordOfTime> (you've got more "say" than I on those matters, you actually work with the repos on occasion)
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: make sure to copy/paste the changelog
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: all thats needed is evidence of the release that contains php5-embed
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, i assume i have to pull from the debian/changelog from the package in Ubuntu :p
<TheLordOfTime> ... right...
<TheLordOfTime> i'll get on that once they allow Linux on this netowrk
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<SpamapS> doh
 * TheLordOfTime is stuck on Windows atm
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: the changelog is on launchpad too
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, the *complete* changelog>?
<TheLordOfTime> or the diff'd changelog
<TheLordOfTime> (5.4.1 was never in Ubuntu, i think it got synced as 5.4.somethingAfter2
<TheLordOfTime> )
<TheLordOfTime> ... wait... waiit...
 * TheLordOfTime facepalms
 * TheLordOfTime elevates that to facedesking
<frojnd> I'm still having a difficult with ssh keys. When trying to clone git: git clone git@localhost:gitolite-admin.git it asks me for a password. Even though I've configured authorized_keys in git's .ssh dir. This is the /var/log/auth.log http://paste2.org/p/2316558 I'm starting to belive my sshd is corrupt: http://paste2.org/p/2316568 Any ideas what might be wrong?
<TheLordOfTime> note to self: all packages in Ubuntu have bzr branches containing code and files.  use that if you don't have access to php5 source packages.  *facedesk*
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, do i have  to pull the entire changelog (5.4.1-1 -> 5.4.6-1ubuntu1), or can i just pull the excerpt for the 5.4.1-1 changelog entry?
<TheLordOfTime> considering i pulled that entry from the debian/changelog in the ubuntu source stuffs
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: just the excerpt for 5.4.1-1
<hallyn> SpamapS: say, i fired up a ceph instance with juju, but install doesn't complete bc package radosgw isn't found <shrug>
<SpamapS> hallyn: new ceph charms incoming :)
<hallyn> ah
<SpamapS> hallyn: its been quite neglected
<hallyn> SpamapS: i also don't see any support under ceph/hooks for the fs mounts...  is that addressed in the new charms, or am i mis-reading and ti's actually done somewhere?
<hallyn> i.e. metadata.yaml says there is a fs mount relation, but there is no fs-* under hooks/
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, http://pastebin.com/Qnndm3EY  <-- looks good as a description?
<SpamapS> hallyn: the new charm focuses on the mon service
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, got a spare instance of php5-fpm lying around on a Precise VM?
<SpamapS> hallyn: the FS itself is quite a bit more tricky
<TheLordOfTime> s/VM/install/
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: no, but i can fire one up.  note that php is REALLY not my bag :)
<hallyn> SpamapS: sigh.
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, just need something confirmed/refuted is all, and its just testing the init.d script ;)
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: ok, one min
<TheLordOfTime> lemme get the bug number, i forgot what it is offhand
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1059272  <-- that's what i'd like confirmed/refuted
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1059272 in php5 "php5-fpm init.d script does not return any output when php5-fpm  is started or stopped" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> if i remember, back in Natty, it used to say "Starting PHP5-FPM...   [OK]" or "Stopping PHP5-FPM....  [OK]" or similar
<TheLordOfTime> doesn't seem to do that in Precise...
<TheLordOfTime> that's probably a wishlist bug, asking for a minor change in the init.d script
<TheLordOfTime> it just is weird as a server admin when you issue "stop' and you've got no statement that its been stopped
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: yeah, no output at all
<TheLordOfTime> i assume 'restart' gives output though?
<TheLordOfTime> 'start' 'stop' give none, 'restart' gives output
<TheLordOfTime> on my tests at least
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: the checks are inverted i think:
<hallyn> i.e.     [ "$VERBOSE" != no ] && log_daemon_msg "Starting $DESC" "$NAME"
<hallyn> this is the problem with using double negatives.  the human brain does poorly with "if x != no" :)
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, i'd love to see a "CONFIRM" on that bug, as well as your musings attached
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: just inverting those to '= no' works
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise i'll lose logs :P
<hallyn> will comment
<TheLordOfTime> see? wasn't that an easy "confirm"?  :P  init.d scripts not returning output is easy to confirm/refute :P
<TheLordOfTime> ... i abuse the :P emoticon, i think...
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, one old bug down, thousands more to go xD
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: thank you for working on that! :)
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, meh, was bored...
<TheLordOfTime> when you've finished your exams for the day, and you have nothing else to do....
<TheLordOfTime> what better way to spend time than to sift through ancient bugs and close the ones that must be closed
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: only 87,000 more to go
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, wait, there's 87k open bugs in php5 o.O
<TheLordOfTime> or 87,000 open bugs in ubuntu :P
<SpamapS> in ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> ... oh dear GOD, this one's old...
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/183933
<SpamapS> roughly
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 183933 in php5 "[needs-packaging] php-Fileinfo package" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=492442  <-- apparently part of 5.3.x?
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 492442 in php5 "php5: fileinfo extension unmaintained" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<SpamapS> 5.3.0-1 yeah
<TheLordOfTime> (that's the relevant upstream bug)
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: same result
<TheLordOfTime> ... why wasnt this autohandled... *grumbles something abotu incompetence*
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: Fix Released
<TheLordOfTime> will do, have to print out an updated syllabus for a class first
<TheLordOfTime> apparently, the instructor is lazy and compiled three weeks of changes into one document
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: because php is merged. We're supposed to go through merged bugs and attach LP # headers in the merge process.. but.. that is not easy
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.  :P
<TheLordOfTime> oh, and don't forget about the SRU'd fixes that i occasionally get included... ;P
<soren> zul: Thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, i don't see a changelog entry for that...
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, for fileinfo
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: it was just part of 5.3 upstream
<TheLordOfTime> as part of core?
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: so yeah, you can just reference the Debian bug report
<TheLordOfTime> so for that one, rather than pulling changelogs, i just quote the debian bug report, stating that upstream included it in 5.3.x as part of the package by default, and not a separate package?
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: right
<SpamapS> TheLordOfTime: we just want people who stumble upon the report to see when it was fixed
<SpamapS> which is to say... a long long time ago :0
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> cool, two bugs down, 86,999 more to go!  :P
<frojnd> Is this bug if I change /etc/motd and then try to login and it's the old motd?
<sarnold> frojnd: man 5 update-motd
<frojnd> sarnold: thank you! That's exactly what I needed
<sarnold> :)
<frojnd> What does 5 mean?
<frojnd> man man? :P
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064596 in maas (main) "[FFe]New upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064596
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064605 in horizon (main) "The Juju environments settings panel is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064605
<f00bar80> how to copy/mirror a ubunut lucid install to a new machine ?
<TJ-> f00bar80: To mirror it; use 'dd' to clone the disks. As a follow-up you may want to change the UUID of the file-systems on the clone so they are different to the original, in case you want to mount both hard-drives in the same system at some point
<ScottK> SpamapS: Go on juju
<hallyn> utlemming: ubuntu-cloudimg-query on precise doesn't know about quantal.  Is there a ppa i can nab to make it do?
<hallyn> well hm, here it does.  not on ec2 though
<SpamapS> ScottK: thank you!
<SpamapS> hmm
<hallyn> smoser: ^  (ubuntu-cloudimg-query quantal on a precise ec2 host seems to not know about quantal?)
<SpamapS> utlemming: we need to get ubuntu-cloudimg-query into Debian so lxc can spin up ubuntu-cloud based containers
<SpamapS> smoser: ^^
<hallyn> SpamapS: what does getting into debian do to help?
<smoser> apt-get install distro-info
<smoser> hallyn, SpamapS ^
 * hallyn tries
<hallyn> smoser: thanks!
<smoser> it is a 'recommends'
<smoser> hallyn, but i just now added it to cloud-utils trunk too in the hard coded list.
<smoser> just in time for 'r'
<smoser> :
<SpamapS> hallyn: getting it into debian helps debian users use juju local provider
<hallyn> SpamapS: what are you goin gto do there for networking?  (they don't get lxcbr0)
<SpamapS> hallyn: pray? ;)
 * hallyn is trying to charm openvswitch-linked lxc compute nodes
<smoser> utlemming, https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/maas/cleaner-shutdown/+merge/128807
<smoser> might be of interest to you.
<smoser> the cloudimg builders could do that.
<roniez> anybody know what channel i can go for wubi problems?
<zul> hallyn: ping
<hallyn> zul: .
<zul> hallyn: is there a way to determine the child process through /proc/<pid>
<hallyn> zul: what is "the child process"?  you mean task 1000 just did a fork, and you want to find out the new pid through /proc/1000?  If so, no
<hallyn> you can look through all tasks to see which have 1000 as parent...
<zul> k thats what i thought
<zul> ill have to do it the hardway then
<RoyK> hallyn: ps axf
<RoyK> f shows child processes
<hallyn> RoyK: by tracing parent processes :)
<hallyn> s/tracing/following
<hallyn> zul: now if it's a thread, you can see it in /proc/$$/task/ fwiw.  but i'm sure that's not helpful
<zul> hallyn: well its helpful for my education
<f00bar80> TJ-, what tools i need , as do i need another HD, to clone the disks to or what, i mean how and what to use, you already mentioned dd and UUID , but what do i need as hardware ??
<Daviey> roaksoax: Hey, so should i finally NEW review openstack-resource-agents ( ?
<roaksoax> Daviey: TBH i haven't tested the ra's but are simply shell scripts to be run by pacemaker
<roaksoax> and very well tested upstream
<roaksoax> and with openstackk
<roaksoax> so we shouldn't have any problmes with them
<roaksoax> as the deabin maintainer is the actual packager
<roaksoax> and uipstream
<TJ-> f00bar80: I'd hook the 'target' drive up to the 'source' PC, boot it using a USB or CD (e.g. liveISO image) and simply use the form "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY" to clone sdX to sdY. It is important the drive being read from isn't also hosting the running OS, since you don't want the file-systems to change whilst the cloning is happening
<Daviey> roaksoax: Hmm, has it actually been uploaded to debian stable?
<Daviey> err unstable/sid
<roaksoax> Daviey: no and I don't know what's the hold up
<Daviey> roaksoax: ok, thanks
<hallyn> SpamapS: so if i fire up 3 ceph instances with your new juju charm (when available), is the idea that i log into the ceph nodes and mount it by hand there, or is there some client i install on a different ec2 node, to connect to the ceph cluster and provide me with something i can mount as an fs?
<hallyn> or should i wait until you blog about it with a clear example :)
<TheLordOfTime> would you guys say that upstreaming LP Bug 1059272 to Debian is a good idea?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1059272 in php5 "php5-fpm init.d script does not return any output when php5-fpm  is started or stopped" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059272
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: assuming their script is the same, yeah
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, want to run a diff on our debian/php5-fpm.init against theirs?
<TheLordOfTime> :P
 * TheLordOfTime can't from Windows
<f00bar80> TJ-, sorry also i didn't get what i mean by or what i have to change the UUID of the file-systems?
<TJ-> f00bar80: Once the cloning is done, if you boot the system the file-systems will be identical. Each has a Universally Unique IDentifier (UUID). So, if you want to run the clone (as opposed to simply keeping it as a back-up spare) it makes sense to alter the UUID if each file-system on the clone, so if you connect that drive to the original system in future, the file-system IDs don't confuse the operating system
<hallyn> utlemming: lxc-create -t ubuntu-cloud -n q1 -- -r quantal -a i386 from a precise amd64 host is not giving me a 'ubuntu' user.  i thought all ubuntu-cloud images had an ubuntu user?
<utlemming> hallyn: that'd be a bug. There is no default user for the Quantal. Cloud-init creates it on first boot.
<hallyn> utlemming: ah, that explains it then, thx
<f00bar80> TJ-, got you, what if i'll put it on a new machine "drivers wise" ?
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: network is slow here, but at least i can confirm all of debian is at a newer version than our precise
<TheLordOfTime> so... SRU fix for precise separately from upstream?
<hallyn> but no, quantal still has the same init script
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, is our quantal significantly older than Debian?
<TheLordOfTime> !info php5 sid
<ubottu> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<TheLordOfTime> !info php5 unstable
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.4-7 (unstable), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<TheLordOfTime> ....
<TJ-> f00bar80: kernel modules are all there waiting. The one thing to be aware of is that udev hard-codes the interface name (e.g. eth0) to a MAC address so you'll need to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to remove the interface-name assignments, if you want the 'new' system to also have an eth0 (rather than picking a higher number)
<TheLordOfTime> !info php5-fpm testing
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: no debian sid has the same debian/php5-fpm.init as quantal and precise (or at least both have the 'VERBOSE != no &&' bug)
<ubottu> php5-fpm (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.4-7 (testing), package size 2567 kB, installed size 7977 kB
<TheLordOfTime> okay, then that'd need upstreaming to debian.
<TheLordOfTime> anyone want to do that faster than me?
 * TheLordOfTime would have to use the email system to file the bug, and that could take some time
<hallyn> theres another way? :)
<TheLordOfTime> apparently 'reportbug' within debian
<hallyn> i can do it tonight or tomorrow, but not right now.  (woudl just use submitttodebian)
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm not IN debian
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: write it down to do later, thanks.  ttyl
<TheLordOfTime> might preempt you, trying to file via email now :P:
<f00bar80> TJ-, sounds good , thx cheers
<f00bar80> TJ-, sorry a very strange question, is there a way from command line to know if the motherboard fan is working or not :) ?
<f00bar80> TJ- or even the system temperature and get mail notification if any overheating issues
<sarnold> f00bar80: install lm-sensors package; 'sensors' command shows a good deal of data
<f00bar80> sarnold, can send notification email messages if over-heating issues ?
<sarnold> f00bar80: I don't know if the lm-sensors package itself has that ability; maybe nagios or similar tool would do that. but they probably rely on lm-sensors being installed and configured
<Daviey> SpamapS: Plans to upload juju?
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=690091  <-- w00t, it worked!
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 690091 in php5-fpm "php5-fpm init.d script does not return any output when php5-fpm is started or stopped" [Normal,Open]
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, i filed the bug :
<TheLordOfTime> :P *
<TJ-> f00bar80: There is; see the package "lm-sensors"
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, can you email 690091@bugs.debian.org and attach to that the description / possiblesolution you posed on LP?
<SpamapS> Daviey: yes, running tests and builds now, will upload in the next hour
<Daviey> SpamapS: Rocking.  That includes sought after MAAS fixes :)
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/997978  <-- thought this had an SRU fix committed?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 997978 in qemu-kvm "KVM images lose connectivity with bridged network" [High,Fix committed]
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: no wait, my mind was triple-inverting or something.  VERBOSe is no by default in /lib/init/vars.sh
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, i upstreamed anyways?  its still an issue that'll occur in both places
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: yeah i'm just saying that the test isn't technically wrong.  rather i don't think that's what we want to check.
<TheLordOfTime> hallyn, any idea what the turnaround time'll be on LP Bug 997978 for precise, for when it'll actually get pushed into the repos?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 997978 in qemu-kvm "KVM images lose connectivity with bridged network" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997978
<TheLordOfTime> (its affecting a critical service)
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: no, SpamapS may know.  it's been verified, the fix is in precise-proposed.  when it gets promoted to precise-updates, i don't know
 * TheLordOfTime repeatedly pokes SpamapS
<TheLordOfTime> xD
<TheLordOfTime> lol, i kid
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: try '/etc/init.d/lprng stop', as an example.  it's also quiet
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: so, i personally disagree with VERBOSE by default, bit it seems to be the norm ...  <shrug>
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps for the php5-fpm init, it can actually be coded so it always posts it
<hallyn> TheLordOfTime: it certainly can, but is ignoring the system default the right thing?
<hallyn> anyway letting the debian maintainers decide is the right thing
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> that's why i upstreamed ;P
<TheLordOfTime> besides, the php package maintainers are up there, so if they change it, good.  if not, i'll just fork the package :P
<hallyn> yup - thanks
<hallyn> utlemming: ok, so yes, even on my local precise system, 'lxc-create -t ubuntu-cloud -n q1 -- -r quantal' fails bc of user ubuntu not existing
<utlemming> hallyn: checking...
<hallyn> utlemming: so should the usermod for user ubuntu not be done when not -C ?
<hallyn> utlemming: but it does work for precise and lucid guests :)
<hallyn> so either way the cloud images are inconsistent.
<utlemming> hallyn: so the problem is likely that the script....there is no ubuntu user pre-baked in Quantal.
<utlemming> hallyn: meaning that LXC cloud script is busted
<hallyn> utlemming: you'll likely deny it, but i always claim you own ubuntu-cloud lxc template :)
<hallyn> utlemming: woudl it be deemed bad to have the lxc template always create the ubuntu user?
<utlemming> hallyn: actually, the fix should be really easy
<utlemming> hallyn: I'll take a look right now
<hallyn> utlemming: awesome, thanks.  lemme know if you want anything from me, else i'll leave it in your hands.
<utlemming> hallyn: is there a bug number?
<hallyn> i'm heading outside for a bit.  bbl - hoping to do some serious charming tonight.
<hallyn> utlemming: not yet.
<hallyn> wnat me to open one?
 * hallyn files
<utlemming> hallyn: oh, sure...assign it to me
<hallyn> utlemming: bug 1064702
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1064702 in lxc "ubuntu-cloud templates sometimes fails due to nonexisting ubuntu user" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064702
<hallyn> thanks - ttyl
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064702 in lxc (universe) "ubuntu-cloud templates sometimes fails due to nonexisting ubuntu user" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064702
<SpamapS> Daviey: so, I uploaded 0.6-1 to Debian experimental. Better to wait 1 day and sync or make a 0.6-0ubuntu1 ?
<Daviey> SpamapS: I'll sync it in the morning.. sound ok?
<virusuy> hi all
<SpamapS> Daviey: sounds good. Beware, it may FTBFS a few times.. I'm finding that its about 33% fail rate (will investigate soon.. probably racey tests). Seems to be more reliable on faster boxes, so it might just be the PPA builders being slow.
<Daviey> SpamapS: yeah, i found the same.. infact, your last upload i had to give back aswell :)
<Daviey> (real archive)
<SpamapS> Daviey: well, at least it doesn't have to run on the armel builders :)
<Daviey> SpamapS: powerpc!
<DarkStar1> hi. I'm having problems getting vsftpd to start syslog showe the following message: kernel: init: vsftpd respawning too fast, stopped
<DarkStar1> nothing in vsftpd.log
<hallyn> utlemming: lucid ubuntu-cloud containers are created fine, but don't start up.  haven't yet figured out why
<utlemming> hallyn: I can't replicate the issue myself. But this might be a cloud-init bug.
<utlemming> hallyn: do you have logs?
<hallyn> oh, lxcguest is not installed i think
<hallyn> utlemming: which issue is that?
<sarnold> DarkStar1: anything in dmesg?
<utlemming> hallyn: the usermod lxc quantal one
<DarkStar1> sarnold: dmesg?
<sarnold> DarkStar1: the kernel message buffer
<DarkStar1> sec
<hallyn> utlemming: you've done it in a fresh precise instance?
<sarnold> DarkStar1: dmesg | tail ought to be sufficient
<utlemming> hallyn: oh...no, I was using quantal on quantal
<hallyn> utlemming: right, this is quantal on precise.  d'oh, did i not mention that in the bug?
<DarkStar1> sarnold:  nothing there except for mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!
<sarnold> DarkStar1: seems a bit odd but probably unrelated. hrm.
<hallyn> utlemming: ok, yeah, lucid cloud guests don't automatically install lxcguest (which is needed since lucid is not container-safe like precise is)
<DarkStar1> sarnold: sorry I get the same message
<DarkStar1> init: vsftpd main process (726) terminated with status 1
<DarkStar1> init: vsftpd respawning too fast, stopped
<utlemming> hallyn: at this point the game, I think disallowing Lucid cloud images is the right thing to do then
<utlemming> unless the template install it during installation
<hallyn> anyway i hit these bc creating a pristine lvm-backed continer for each release was part of my charm, but i guess i'll go to the ubuntu template, bc the cloud one just isn't quite as ideal for what i'm doing
<DarkStar1> sarnold: didn't pipe it through tail
<sarnold> DarkStar1: that's fine, tail just shows you only the last ten lines.
<hallyn> utlemming: we should probably as the juju folks which they prefer.  ti's a two-step process to install lxcguest, so i don't know
<DarkStar1> sarnold: I got this after enabling ssl in the conf
<hallyn> if we're better off refusing to create them, or creating them and warning that it's not usable without lxcguest
<sarnold> DarkStar1: if you back out your change does it work alright?
<hallyn> utlemming: i'll leave you alone now and use lxc-ubuntu :)  have a good night
<sarnold> DarkStar1: (I would hope that it would log config file errors before dying, but perhaps that's configured after the ssl...?)
<DarkStar1> sarnold: I figured maybe it couldn't read the cert files in the /etc/ss/private and certs directory but I have since added the ftp user to the ssl-cert group which has read access to the files
<DarkStar1> sarnold: I'll check on the logging but enabling ssl is the last thing in the conf file
<sarnold> DarkStar1: hrm, are you sure you want your ftp server to have read access to /etc/ssl/private ? that seems like a high-value target to expose over .. ftp.
<DarkStar1> sarnold: nope but I only did it for temp reasons
<DarkStar1> just to see
<sarnold> okay
<DarkStar1> I'll change it back in a sec :)
<DarkStar1> argh……
<DarkStar1> sarnold: It seems it doesn't like the ssl_enable option
<sarnold> DarkStar1: hrm :/
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064747 in qemu-kvm (main) "Can't boot OSX DVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064747
<DarkStar1> I don't know why without no useful logging information
<sarnold> DarkStar1: well, there's always strace. :/
<sarnold> DarkStar1: strace -o /tmp/vsftpd -f /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<sarnold> then read /tmp/vsftpd and find out why it died...
<DarkStar1> sarnold: thx. Never used strace before :)
<sarnold> DarkStar1: it'll be like drinking from the firehose. awesome tool but it takes a bit of experience to get the hang of reading its output.
<sarnold> DarkStar1: protip, head straight to the end of the file and look upwards. :)
<DarkStar1> sarnold: Not cool man :) I'll have better luck reading Japanese
<sarnold> ohayou gozaimasu! ogenki desu ka? :)
<sarnold> DarkStar1: darn. Like I said, powerful tool, but it _is_ a handful. :(
<DarkStar1> lol
<DarkStar1> sarnold san. Wax on wax off
<DarkStar1> sarnold: There's actually nothing useful in here. I could pastebin it for you to verify
<SpamapS> DarkStar1: there's always something useful. Its just finding it inside all that useless crap
<sarnold> DarkStar1: be careful there's no private data in there first. it scoops up everything in all system calls made along the way.
<DarkStar1> I gathered. There is no private data in there far as I can see
<blendedbychris> hey guys i have two servers and the times are out of sync by a few minutes
<blendedbychris> i installed ntp
<nsahoo> I recently installed ubuntu server 12.04 on a machine with both wired and wireless networking options. While installing I think it preferred to use the wired option. If I disconnect the ethernet cable and restart will it automatically use the wireless connection?
<SpamapS> nsahoo: no, servers require some different configuration for wireless
<SpamapS> nsahoo: wish I could help further but I'm sure google has info on it :)
 * SpamapS signs off
<nsahoo> SpamapS: thanks, can I do something now that'll allow it to catch the wireless connection when that is the only one available?
<DarkStar1> sarnold: dbl checked but just in case I /msg'ed it to you
<DarkStar1> brb in 30 secs
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064758 in openldap (main) "ldapdelete fails on recursive deletes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064758
<DarkStar1> sarnold: should I file it with ubuntu or with sftpd? because the latter might say "consult your distro"
<sarnold> DarkStar1: I say distro..
<DarkStar1> Ok
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-10
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064829 in maas-enlist "Enlistment IPMI autodetection only works on quantal (for now)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064829
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1030827 in mysql-5.5 (main) "package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030827
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064832 in maas "IPMI username created on enlistment is too long" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064832
<Kingsy> guys, is it possible to setup a proxy server without doing ssh dynamic port forwarding?
<Kingsy> its just a little annoying that if I want to route through my server I need to open an ssh connection each time..
<Kingsy> what about if I wanted to do it on a windows machine for example.. using putty each time is just unrealistic
<greppy> Kingsy: you could use plink on windows.
<Kingsy> greppy: its still a bit annoying.. there is no way og having a service running?
<Kingsy> of**
<greppy> you might be able to, you could also run tinyproxy or squid on your server instead.
<SpamapS> Kingsy: what kind of proxy?
 * SpamapS curses his insomnia
<Kingsy> SpamapS: basically just a proxy that would allow me to route http through my server
<SpamapS> Kingsy: and re using putty.. its a single self contained binary...why is that unrealistic?
<Kingsy> SpamapS: because a friend of mine wants to use and, and he is not computer literate
<SpamapS> Ah, for that, there's OpenVPN
<Kingsy> so to have a service running on the server from which you could enter the details into chrome, then just turn the proxy on and off with a couple of clicks
<SpamapS> several decent frontends for windows
<Kingsy> tinyproxy actually looks like what I need
<Kingsy> ok now, general sys admin questions. If you have installed a service.. its running but you want to see if its listening on the port you set.. what is the best way?
<SpamapS> netstat -tnlp
<SpamapS> thats "tcp, no dns lookups, listening, show me the [p]rocess owning the socket"
<SpamapS> Kingsy: sudo will likely be needed
<Kingsy> worked nicely
<Kingsy> hmm it says access denied.. but I added the damn ip to the list of address in the config
<Kingsy> greppy: have you used tinyproxy before?
<greppy> Kingsy: yeah, but it's been a while.  I think it defaults to localhost only.
<Kingsy> greppy: yeah it does, but I added "Allow some.ip.address.home    <-- to the conf file
<Kingsy> restarted and it still says access denied.. which is odd
<Kingsy> greppy: got any debugging tips?
<greppy> check for a listen or bind statement.
<Kingsy> greppy: what do you mean?
<Kingsy> I can see tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1099            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -  which is the port I set it up to listen on
<Kingsy> however when I    host:1099 in a browser it says    The administrator of this proxy has not configured it to service requests from your host.
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064903 in spamassassin (main) "(spawn.c:129): error setting uid to 0 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064903
<Kingsy> greppy: I assume, if I wanted to connect to it, I should use the computers external ip that I want to connect with and stick it in the config as "Allow the.external.ip.addr"  right?
<greppy> the allow should be the IP of the remote system.
<greppy> ( I think )
<Kingsy> by remote system you mean the ip of the computer that is attempting to connect to the proxy?
<greppy> yes
<Kingsy> hmm I did that.. no joy
<SpamapS> Kingsy: make sure tinyproxy isn't doing reverse DNS lookups
<DarkStar1> does anyone know how to allow writeable chroot in vsftpd
<DarkStar1> ?
<Kingsy> SpamapS: how would I do that?
<SpamapS> Kingsy: read the manual mostly :)
<DarkStar1> I thought that: allow_writeable_chroot=YES would fix that but it just causes 500 errors
<SpamapS> ok time to go start attempt #3 at sleep
<DarkStar1> Sleep? What is sleep?
<DarkStar1> ;|
<Kingsy> SpamapS: ok I got it working.. what the hell.. its REALLY REALLY slow
<Kingsy> greppy: ^^
<Kingsy> like 20 seconds to load google
<Kingsy> could it be cos I am using foxy proxy?
<Kingsy> nope looks like its just really slow in general
<Kingsy> poo
<greppy> Kingsy: the max upstream bandwidth for the remote system is as fast as the connection will be.
<Kingsy> greppy: well put it this way. its fast as hell when you connect via ssh -D
<greppy> There may be some settings you can tweak.
<Kingsy> such as settings in tinyproxy? what would you recommend? I wouldnt even know how to pinpoint why its going slow
<DarkStar1> anyone?
<greppy> I don't know off the top of my head, I would have to check the configuration and man page, and I don't have time right now.
<Kingsy> ok np
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1012551 in nova "Cannot delete instance in ERROR status" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012551
<radish> hi
<radish> I'm trying to addapt our current preseed for ubuntu 10.04 server to ubuntu 12.04. The setup stops at the 'detect keyboard layout?' dialogue, allthough I did change "d-i console-setup/layoutcode string de" to "d-i keyboard-configuration/layoutcode string de". "d-i console-setup/ask_detect boolean false" is configured as well. Does anyone know, why this is?
<xnox> radish: are you preseeding desktop/ubiquity or server/mini.iso ?
<radish> xnox: we are using a local repository with the server-kernel. Live-session is provided by the netboot image (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/) <- netboot.tar.gz
<Kingsy> greppy: don't suppose you are going to have any time today to give me a hand? I am gonna be kicking around for a while
<xnox> radish: compare with http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/example-preseed.txt
<xnox> radish: you want locale & keymaps-at?!
<radish> xnox: we want english locale with support for the german one, using german timezone and keyboard layout. As stated, it works with lucid without problems
<AdvoWork> ive edited /etc/exports but do i have to do: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart  or: sudo exportfs -a   or both?
<RoyK> AdvoWork: exportfs -r
<RoyK> -a will attempt to export everything regardless of whether it's exported already or not
<RoyK> -r will re-export
<RoyK> restarting nfs-kernel-server is major overkill ;)
<cluelessperson> clear
<cluelessperson> lol
<cluelessperson> It seems to me that ubuntu is getting worse.
<cluelessperson> I'm worried.  I love ubuntu. :P
<AdvoWork> RoyK, thankyou
<eagles0513875_> hey ikonia have you ever worked with the postfixadmin web panel
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064960 in maas (main) "Longpoll is broken (requests to /MAAS/longpoll return 404)." [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064960
<AdvoWork> anyone know the system requirements for disk space for server 10.04? it says 1GB with all tasks installed, that seems really low
<AdvoWork> ahh thats ram, i miss read
<AdvoWork> on no, i miss-re read miss re read lol, it is 1GB they recommend for HDD. Thats low?
<TJ-> AdvoWork: Sounds about right to me. Although, once it's up and running you may want to use a separate LVM LV or partition for /var/ since that's the one that will grow
<Phule> Hi. I dont know if I'm in right channel. I need help with correcting gateway/firewall or webserver settings. Depends on whats wrong in my case.
<Phule> I'm running 2 ubuntu servers. One as gateway/firewall and another as webserver. Until now all was OK. But I need to access my webserver with both internet connections I've got. Webserver is answering on one but cant make it to ansver on second.
<rbasak> Phule: this is non-trivial
<rbasak> Phule: see http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html for a guide
<rbasak> Phule: personally I'd find a way of not needing to do that.
<Phule> rbasal: I've tryed this already :(
<rbasak> If you don't follow exactly why it's complicated and understand the details of what the guide is doing, you're really going to struggle
<Phule> rbasal: I'm surely overlooking something really easy. But cant find out what it is.
<Phule> rbasak: I'm surely overlooking something really easy. But cant find out what it is.
<rbasak> Doing this is far from easy. The easy route is to find another solution to your problem which does not require this.
<TJ-> Phule: Are you talking about bonding 2 separate internet interfaces (each with their own IP address) ?
<TJ-> Phule: If you simply want to route back out on the same interface the request arrived on, you need to engage in some packet marking and use additional routing tables
<Phule> TJ-: Each internet line is connected to separate ethernet card in gateway. Yes I only need to make the webserver ansver thru same interface as the request came on.
<TJ-> Phule: I did that some time ago. My memory is rusty. Let me take a peek on that gateway, see if I can remember the steps
<TJ-> Phule: I can see the rules in the additional routing tables, but I can't find the set of instructions I used to create them. I need to dig deeper into the server start-up scripts
<Phule> TJ-: check the query
<kobe893> heey
<kobe893> heey
<koolhead17> ejat: poke
<ejat> koolhead17: poke u back
<koolhead17> ejat: all set?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064734 in juju "ERROR Invalid 'tags' constraint 'set(['test-tag'])': No such tag using maas-tags to deploy with juju" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064734
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065062 in maas (main) "/var/lib/maas/celerybeat-cluster-schedule cannot be created by the cluster controller." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065062
<Yann2> hi! Is it ok to deploy a /etc/resolv.conf file with chef/puppet on ubuntu-server? I'm unsure because of this resolvconf software...
<patdk-wk> yann2, yes, as long as you don't just deploy it, first REMOVE resolv.conf, then write a new one
<patdk-wk> if you just overwrite it, it will follow the symlink, and that will get killed via resolvconf
<Yann2> interesting I'd need to ask chef people :)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065080 in maas (main) "The host in BROKER_URL is hardcoded to 'localhost'." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065080
<Daviey> is it just me, or has kexec been broken lately ?
<Daviey> (quantal)
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065101 in openssh (main) "/etc/default/ssh  not needed and can be removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065101
<hallyn> zul: have you recently been able to use openvswitch in precise?
<zul> hallyn:  i havnet
<zul> hallyn:  why?
<hallyn> uh, have you tried and had it fail recently?
<hallyn> bc i'ts not working for me
<zul> hallyn: nope
<zul> hallyn: check with adam_g
<hallyn> zul: ok, thanks
<zul> hallyn: not working as in how?
<hallyn> as in i connect two instances with a gre tunnel, but nics joined to the ovs bridges on the two machines aren't able to talk to each toerh
<hallyn> was working for me a month or two ago
<hallyn> will keep trying then i guess file a bug
<zul> hallyn: interesting
<hallyn> adam_g_: ^ have you recently had success with ovs on precise?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #986192 in qemu-kvm (main) "window flashes on startup with SDL" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986192
<DarkStar1> I'd like to perform backup twice a day: is this crontab line command correct: 05 2/0-23 * * * root    mysqldump -u root?
<DarkStar1> specifically the hour column
<TheLordOfTime> shouldn't you be dumping the data to somewhere...?
<TheLordOfTime> rather than just dumping to nowhere...?
<DarkStar1> I am. I just grabbed the first half
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<DarkStar1> of the line
<TheLordOfTime> my mistake :)
<SpamapS> DarkStar1: the first column is the minute of the hour
<SpamapS> DarkStar1: so should be something like 0 */2 * * *
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<DarkStar1> aah ok
<DarkStar1> SpamapS: I read that as every half hour
<DarkStar1> shouldn't it be * */2 * *I read that as: every minute, everyhour, evverydayof month/2 and every  month of year
<SpamapS> DarkStar1: * */2 * * is *every* minute of every other hour of every day of every month
<DarkStar1> SpamapS: sorry my mistake (again) I guess I want * * */2 * *
<DarkStar1> for twice a day
<DarkStar1> hang on. BEst go read that one again
<SpamapS> DarkStar1: twice per day would be * */12 * * *
<TheLordOfTime> no, the format is: minute hour day month year
<SpamapS> err
<SpamapS> no
<SpamapS> DarkStar1: 0 */12 * * *
<TheLordOfTime> so 0 for the minute, */12 for every other hour, * for every day, * for every month, * for every year
<SpamapS> */12 is basically at midnight and noon
<SpamapS> you can also pick the hours, like   0 4,16 * * *
<TheLordOfTime> SpamapS, couldnt you use 0 0,12 * * * as well?
<TheLordOfTime> or similar ;P
<SpamapS> right
<shauno> was about to say, I'd personally go for 0,12 (or similar) just to be a bit less opaque
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> i use 0,12 on my twice-a-day cronscripts
<DarkStar1> Cheers guys
<shauno> saves trying to decode the incantation when you go back to it next year
<TheLordOfTime> yup
<roaksoax> SpamapS: howdy!! could you please process maas-enlist that i uploaded yesterday to precise-proposed  queue as it is kind of a critical bug please?
<SpamapS> roaksoax: will take a look in approximately 15 minutes
<roaksoax> SpamapS: awesome thank you
<hallyn> zul: well shucks, elsewhere it does work for me.
<hallyn> ("it" beign openvswitch with gre tunnel)
<TheLordOfTime> does iptables support rules which can be based off of items listed in /etc/hosts?
<sarnold> firewall rules don't often blend well with DNS
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold, i know right?  but in theory, is it possible, assuming the /etc/hosts entry won't change?
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: I'd probably write some handy code to generate the rules on-demand
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: parse through /etc/hosts, get the data you want, write the rules you want (with IPs), and go from there
<jamespage> zul: bug 850443
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 850443 in python-eventlet "Nova API does not listen on IPv6" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850443
<jamespage> I think that is fixed for quantal - is it fixed for precise as well or do we still need a SRU?
<jamespage> actualy Daviey owns the bug - maybe he knows? ^^
<drPoo> Hi, im getting a gzip: compressed data--length error when gunzipping a gz file on a mdadm array. I do not get this error when doing the same thing on a normal hdd. Any ideas?
<SpamapS> roaksoax: there are multiple uploads of maas-enlist in the precise queue
<hallyn> SpamapS: do the relation-joined hooks queue up and wait until the install hook is done?
<hallyn> or do they run in parallel?
<SpamapS> hallyn: hooks are run in serial
<roaksoax> SpamapS: the latest one, uploaded last night please
<SpamapS> hallyn: its a state machine, and relations won't be touched until the state is 'started'
<hallyn> SpamapS: ok, thanks.  and should the fact that they've run be showing up in the log under /var/log/juju?
<hallyn> eh i've added a bunch of juju-logs, will see what they say i guess
<roaksoax> SpamapS: https://pastebin.canonical.com/76232/ -> this one
<roaksoax> rvba: maas-import-pxe-files needs to be run in the region only right?
<roaksoax> rvba: 'maas' and 'maas-provision' binaries
<rvba> roaksoax: yes
<roaksoax> rvba: right, but maas-provision is also needed for the provisioningserver
<roaksoax> doko: can I ship both a binary (usr/bin) and the module in a python-foo binary package?
<hallyn> SpamapS: grrr.  charm docs seem to say that 'relation-get ip' should work? but it gives me "".  I assume from other charms I should use relation-get private-ip?
<hallyn> though i see postgresql uses 'relation-get ip'
<hallyn> <dim light glows> oh is there no established ns?  i have to set them all mysefl?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065171 in maas (main) "maas-provision: command not found" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065171
<SpamapS> hallyn: the only assumable values are private-address and public-address
<hallyn> SpamapS: thanks
<giovani> anyone here love their sip-t1/e1 gateway?
<giovani> if so, let me know, I'm in the market for a few
<giovani> mediatrix has been awful
<giovani> i.e. how's the sangoma vega line?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1044503 in maas "kernel command line is not easily customizable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044503
<TheLordOfTime> so, is uvirtbot only reporting public bugs?  or does it also sees the private bugs (such as crash bugs)?
<sidnei> hallyn, around?
<hallyn> sidnei: what's up?
<sidnei> hallyn, having some trouble with lxc on quantal, suddenly none of my containers finish starting up
<hallyn> sidnei: can you pastebin 'outout' after adding '-l debug -o outout' to the lxc-start args?
<sidnei> doing so
<hallyn> sidnei: are these lxc-ubuntu or lxc-ubuntu-cloud (or other) templates?
<sidnei> the former
<sidnei> hallyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271887/
<sidnei> hallyn, interestingly it got all the way to the prompt now. maybe i was just hasty
<hallyn> sidnei: looks like up to starting init all went fine.  what does 'lxc-ps -n u1-precise' show?
<sidnei> let me try the lucid one, which failed in a different way
<SpamapS> roaksoax: accepted maas-enlist into precise-proposed
<hallyn> sidnei: d'oh, wait.  check /var/log/syslog...  anything in there?
<hallyn> you did say 'on quantal', but heck maybe you have iw wifi
<sidnei> hallyn, nope, this is inside a vmware vm
<hallyn> sidnei: hm, and it worked before?  vmware used to need tweaking to support >1 mac at a time...  but if it was working before that seesm unlikely to regress
<sidnei> yes, worked fine before.
<hallyn> k
<sidnei> hallyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271898/ lucid container
<hallyn> sidnei: looks fine. lxc-ps?
<roaksoax> SpamapS: awesome! thank you!
<sidnei> hallyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271900/ is what i get on the console
<hallyn> ag
<hallyn> stgraber: ^ more /dev/shm lucid nonsense
<hallyn> sidnei: what about on the quantal container?  or is lucid all you were trying?
<sidnei> hallyn, im trying lucid and precise, the precise one seemed to get stuck, but i left it alone a bit longer and it eventually gave me a prompt
<hallyn> sidnei: i wonder if your dnsmasq on lxcbr0 died.
<stgraber> hallyn: hmm, on lucid we should have /lib/init/fstab diverted to avoid that...
<hallyn> did your precise contaienr get an addr on eth0?
<hallyn> stgraber: d'oh, right, that's upgrades failing i was thinking of
<sidnei> hallyn, indeed, no address on the precise container eth0
<sidnei> but dnsmasq seems to be there
<hallyn> sidnei: 'status lxc-net' ?
<hallyn> hm
<sidnei> lxc-net start/running
<hallyn> brctl show?
<sidnei> seeying some UFW BLOCK on /var/log/syslog for port 67 udp
<sidnei> brctl show: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271906/
<hallyn> have you customized ufw?
<hallyn> recnetly?
<sidnei> indeed
<hallyn> phew.  sounds like those rules need to be fine-tuned
<hallyn> just have them ignore device lxcbr0
<hallyn> and 10.0.3.0/24
<hallyn> what does the current ruleset look like?
<sidnei> hallyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271923/
<hallyn> sidnei: yeah been awhile since i've tweaked ufw, but you'll want to add exceptiosn for 10.0.3.0/24
<sidnei> tried a blanket allow in on lxcbr0 but no luck maybe its matching on PHYSIN, which is the random vethXXXX thing
<hallyn> sidnei: just to make sure we're not barking up the wrong tree, what if you just stop ufw for a minute?  does it then work?
<sidnei> hallyn, precise one yes, lucid one is unhappy about /dev/shm
<hallyn> sidnei: the lucid one probably doesn't have lxcguest installed.
<hallyn> not sure if the apt-get install of lxcguest failed during container creation bc of the firewall...
<hallyn> you can 'chroot /var/lib/lxc/u1-lucid/rootfs dpkg -l | grep lxc' to check for the lxcguest package
<sidnei> hallyn, not sure if this is related/meaningful: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271944/
<sidnei> hallyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271947/
<hallyn> hrmph
<hallyn> sidnei: no, that error msg is normal
<hallyn> but as stgraber said lxcguest should be keeping shm fro mtrying to be mounted in the container
<hallyn> sidnei: what's in /varlib/lxc/u1-lucid/rootfs/etc/fstab?
<hallyn> and /var/lib/lxc/u1-lucid/rootfs/lib/init/fstab.lxc ?
<hallyn> sidnei: for the lucid container it's probably worth filing a bug.  Though the lxcguest making it work comes from a ppa...  but we do want that working.
<sidnei> hallyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271964/
<hallyn> sidnei: i need to run.  will look for a bug later
<hallyn> sidnei: well..
<hallyn> did you add that shm entry?
<hallyn> if so, then you need to just also fix /dev/shm to be a direcotry
<hallyn> and perhaps tweak the apparmor policy to allow the mount
 * hallyn out - ttyl
<sidnei> hallyn, it does look familiar, but the container is fresh so not sure where it came from
<sidnei> hallyn, bug #573461 seems relevant to the ufw problem, made the change to /etc/ufw/before.rules and it seems like traffic is flowing happily now.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 573461 in ufw "UFW blocks libvirt bridged traffic" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573461
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065259 in maas-enlist (main) "Enlistment fails if multiple MAC addresses are sent" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065259
<roaksoax> SpamapS: sorry to bother you again, but could you please reject the SRU for maas-enlist, I need to get in another fix with that upload
<LordOfTime> roaksoax:  why not let that SRU go, and then run another one?
<LordOfTime> out of curiosity ;P
<roaksoax> LordOfTime: becuase it will take to much time and we need to get it in asap :)
<LordOfTime> ah.  i see.  you never know, hence my curiosity
<LordOfTime> and asking questions never killed anyone.
<LordOfTime> ... much...
<roaksoax> :)
<ScottK> roaksoax: I don't see it in the queue.
<roaksoax> ScottK: it is in -proposed, and I'm waiting for the quantal fix to be approved in order to upload the new package to precise-proposed
<ScottK> roaksoax: Just upload a new SRU then.  Now need to remove the existing one.
<ScottK> Now/no
<roaksoax> ScottK: awesome, thank you!
<ScottK> You need to increment the revision regardless of if you remove the old one or not.
<roaksoax> ScottK: will do
<roaksoax> thanks :)
<LordOfTime> hallyn:  ping
<SpamapS> roaksoax: its already accepted. Your next upload can revert anything you don't want in proposed.
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-11
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065320 in nova (main) "/var/lib/nova/volumes is owned by root after Folsom upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065320
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064735 in maas "maas-cli tag commands needs help " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064735
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1064737 in maas "Adding a new tag with empty string as the definition parameter causes maas-cli to hang" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064737
<Iskorptix_> hi, whats the default version of perl in latest ubuntu server ?
<ironhalik_> Hello
<bigjools> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl
<ironhalik_> I am using Ubuntu Server 12.04, and the notification about updates, when you login via ssh, seems to be missing
<Iskorptix_> bigjools thanks
<sarnold> is pam_motd.so still in your /etc/pam.d/* configs?
<ironhalik_> sarnold: nope
<sarnold> ironhalik_: in my /etc/pam.d/sshd:
<sarnold> # Print the message of the day upon successful login.
<sarnold> session    optional     pam_motd.so # [1]
<sarnold> (yes, even with # [1] -- no idea what that refers to)
<ironhalik_> hmm, isn't it provided by landscape?
<ScottK> No
<ironhalik_> I remeber landscape having something to do with the motd displaying packages that needed updating
<sarnold> landscape provides a similar buyt different display
<patdk-lap> ironhalik_, you mean, /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available
<patdk-lap> defently not part of landscape
<ironhalik_> ah, then I was thinking about the load, etc info
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065331 in dbconfig-common (main) "variables defined in maintanier script overriden by global config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065331
<patdk-lap> ironhalik_,  /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-cpu-checker
<patdk-lap> oh opps, not that one :)
<ironhalik_> patdk-lap: either way, the info about new packages is not showing
<patdk-lap> well, then your missing update-notifier
<patdk-lap> or update-motd
<ironhalik_> nah, I've got update-motd
<ironhalik_> does update-notifier really requires 193 packages :>
<ironhalik_> ?
<patdk-lap> if you install the gui one
<ironhalik_> Hmm, dunno - I tried out ubuntu server on a VM, it had a nice update notification
<ironhalik_> (the default image from ubuntu.com)
<ironhalik_> on my VPS, its lacking it
<patdk-lap> I always use minimal/jeos install, so I never have it
<ironhalik_> I kinda liked it :)
<patdk-lap> likely you just need update-motd and update-notifier-common
<ironhalik_> ah, finally!
<ironhalik_> had update-motd, needed update-notifier-common
<ironhalik_> thanks guys!
<Iskorptix_> hi, how I can enable root login over ssh ? PermitRootLogin yes is not enough in sshd config
<Iskorptix_> I know I shouldn't be doing that, but I need it to be enabled
<qman__> it is enabled by default, but root doesn't have a password by default
<qman__> to log in as root over SSH, use SSH keys
<qman__> you should not under any circumstance allow root login with a password, that's just asking for a bot to break in
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065055 in maas (main) "celeryconfig_cluster.py imports utility method from maas (import_settings)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065055
<sarnold> qman__++
<qman__> I usually turn off root login altogether as a failsafe, but using good keys and keeping those keys secured is reasonably safe
<qman__> allowing password authentication, no matter how good your passwords are, is not very safe at all
<qman__> because it only takes one mistake to accidentally set that password to something weak or to leak it out somehow
<qman__> and it's a one-factor attack, the username is known
<qman__> if you prevent root from logging in, you've increased the difficulty
<qman__> because the attacker has to know your user name too
<qman__> admittedly not the most secure information, but an unknown is an unknown
<Iskorptix_> qman__ agree, but machine is not visible to the internet, so its safe
<Iskorptix_> anway, thanks
<qman__> it's still bad practice and you shouldn't do it
<qman__> even if it isn't now, it could be later, or it could be reachable and you just don't know it
<Iskorptix_> well, I used to think like that, but recently come to conclusion, that machines should make life easier, not harder
<qman__> keys are easier than passwords
<Iskorptix_> sometimes its good to use passwords
<sarnold> keys are _way_ easier than passwords
<sarnold> faster
<sarnold> more reliable
<sarnold> safer
<sarnold> less hassle
<sarnold> keys++ :)
<qman__> generate keys, add your public key to /root/.ssh/authorized_keys, done
<Iskorptix_> from operator view yes, but not from the user
<sarnold> oh yes, they're also far easier to audit after the faact :)
<sarnold> Iskorptix_: heh, even on my blackberry, keys are easier. :)
<qman__> but they are easier
<Iskorptix_> one simple example
<qman__> and anybody who doesn't think so really has no business using root access
<Iskorptix_> or you know what, I think this discussion is going nowhere, not worth time waste ;)
<sarnold> perhaps, you're not about to convince me that passwords are better :) I've been there, gave that up eight years ago.
<qman__> keys have limitations, in that you have to have them with you to gain access
<qman__> but that's a _good_ limitation
<qman__> you don't want to log into your system from just any random machine
<sarnold> not without otpw or something
<qman__> if you think for even a second that that random hotel kiosk isn't keylogging you, you're sorely mistaken
<qman__> yeah
<qman__> OTP is the exception to that, but that's not easy to set up
<qman__> if a machine is trustworthy, it's under your control or the control of someone you trust, and distributing keys to it or using them from a flash drive is simple and easy to do
<Iskorptix_> one thing I know for sure is that there is no better replacement for authentication than radius
<Iskorptix_> passwords, keys or anything else is just beyond that
<qman__> that's fine for user logins, but you're talking about root
<Iskorptix_> not sure what you mean ?
<qman__> root doesn't belong in your centralized auth system
<qman__> he's the local admin on each machine
<Iskorptix_> ok, I would allow root access from the specific hosts ?
<Iskorptix_> or, not sure would be wrong if I would allow direct root login from anywhere within the network if I would know that network is invisible to others
<qman__> well, in a good setup, you'd only allow root access when absolutely necessary, like in a cluster
<qman__> and you'd use sudo or su and a standard user account for admin purposes
<Iskorptix_> sude is waste of time imho, not sure why debian flawors using it, but anyway, thats my oppinion
<pmp6nl> Hello, what is a match block?
<Iskorptix_> if someone already got single user access and trying to gain root, one day he will succed
<Iskorptix_> is just a matter of time
<sarnold> pmp6nl: from sshd_config ?
<Iskorptix_> better think of "how to prevent bad guys inside network" not just how to secure root
<pmp6nl> sarnold, yes
<sarnold> Iskorptix_: :)
<qman__> securing the network is important, but it's also important to secure in depth
<qman__> allowing root access directly is forfeiting that layer of protection
<qman__> you're putting all your eggs in one basket
<Iskorptix_> you are looking into this from very short perspective
<qman__> also, by using a non-root user and sudo, they have to guess two things, not just one
<Iskorptix_> have you ever managed systems with lots of users ?
<qman__> plenty
<Iskorptix_> doesn't look so
<qman__> we have over 2200 machines in our systems
<qman__> at work
<Iskorptix_> what I'm trying to say, is that you should look into this from broader view, not just than "how to keep root safe"
<Iskorptix_> a good example could be two factor auth
<Iskorptix_> and problem with root password is "relatively" shorted
<qman__> keeping root safe is paramount to keeping your systems secure
<qman__> and by not allowing root to log in, you're gaining almost as much as a two factor auth
<Iskorptix_> you said that you have 2200 machines in your system
<Iskorptix_> ok, I believe you
<ScottK> Also if you use sudo, you get a log of who did what as root, which is very important when doing an autopsy on a multi-user system.
<Iskorptix_> how many users accessing/managing such systems ?
<qman__> you can also manage root access in an easy way with sudo
<qman__> I don't actually know, going to guess about 3000
<Iskorptix_> ok what happens when one or more than one user will become evil and will try to access protected data
<Iskorptix_> will you get noticed about that ?
<qman__> the file security isn't that tight on most of them
<qman__> we can, however, look back at who did what, when, if asked
<pmp6nl> Hello, I am trying to use unison to sync ubuntu server with ubuntu desktop.  unison keeps timing out (scanning takes too long?) Any ideas?
<Iskorptix_> yeah, you will only find if user is pretty much short of unix systems
<Iskorptix_> but if the "right" person will join your company, gain your trust and you give him root
<Iskorptix_> you systems will be compromised and you wont get noticed about that
<Iskorptix_> so concluding about what I'm arguing here is
<qman__> you're arguing that by not securing root you're somehow defending yourself against corporate espionage
<qman__> not following the logic there, to be honest
<qman__> our systems don't do much to guard data over what's typical, but they have very good logging
<qman__> and we have good backups
<qman__> there's room for improvement, but keeping good practices is important to move in the right direction
<Iskorptix_> simply I just saying that securing root is not enough, you should think about more security countermeasures
<qman__> of course it isn't enough alone
<qman__> but not securing root is like leaving your front door open
<Iskorptix_> well, if you believe that loging and backups will save you against disaster, than I don't have to say much here
<qman__> they don't avert disaster, they're for disaster recovery
<qman__> and disaster recovery comes before averting disaster on the priority list
<Iskorptix_> there are so many ways to breach the system, that only limit is the imagination
<Iskorptix_> and backups and logs wont save your seat in plane
<qman__> you can't prevent all disasters, but you can prepare for them
<qman__> and keeping good backups and logs is easier than fixing every possible hole
<qman__> so yes, backups and logs come first
<Iskorptix_> that is why large corporations have dedicated people who work only on security within corporation, starting with employes and ending with everyone else
<qman__> this is basic operating principle
<qman__> you've picked the wrong person to lecture on security
<Iskorptix_> [05:58:18] <qman__> you can't prevent all disasters, but you can prepare for them
<Iskorptix_> that is just wrong, if you follow this then basically you do not know from where it comes
<qman__> that's just a fact of life, things happen
<qman__> you can't stop everything
<Iskorptix_> so as I said earlier, if the right man is hired to compromise your system and if one of the job options is to delete everything
<qman__> that doesn't mean you shouldn't try
<Iskorptix_> then you are doomed
<qman__> but you can't stop everything, and you have to be prepared for that situation
<Iskorptix_> you can stop, if you do not know how, then its your problem
<Iskorptix_> end of story.
<pmp6nl> Should I be worried about:
<pmp6nl> var/log/auth.log:Oct  7 07:44:31 bison sshd[23288]: reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 115.11
<pmp6nl> 3.148.214.static-pune.vsnl.net.in [115.113.148.214] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<qman__> pmp6nl, only if you have a whole bunch of them
<pmp6nl> qman__, I do, at least a few dozen
<qman__> in which case you should implement some measure to restrict it, like fail2ban or -m recent on your firewall
<pmp6nl> qman__, I have fail2ban installed.  I will look up -m?
<qman__> pmp6nl, it's a module for iptables, the recent module, which can slow down incoming connections
<qman__> but fail2ban should be plenty
<qman__> make sure your passwords are strong, or preferrably, use keys instead
<pmp6nl> qman__, I am using keys and no root.  I dont know if I configured fail2ban -- does that need much configuration?
<qman__> no, the stock configuration is fine
<qman__> it will allow a few attempts, then stop them
<Iskorptix_> qman__, don't be upset, it just looks that you are looking into security thing that you have already lost a war
<Iskorptix_> for example me, I love full control of things
<qman__> the idea is to not allow nearly enough attempts to actually break in
<Iskorptix_> starting from the first packet which comes within the network
<pmp6nl> qman__, ok.  Should I still see all of those attempts in the log, even though i have fail2ban installed
<qman__> Iskorptix_, it's impossible to defend against every possible attack
<Iskorptix_> and if you have systems which has more users than you, then you should only use the things which fit the best, not only partially
<qman__> not all possible attacks are even known, many are not possible to defend against, and many your users simply will not tolerate the defense of
<Iskorptix_> qman__, can you imagine how people would react during job interview if candidate would answer with such pessimism ?
<qman__> that is not an excuse to ignore best practices
<qman__> it's not pessimism, it's fact
<Iskorptix_> how can you know its a fact ?
<qman__> your denying it shows your level of ignorance when it comes to security
<qman__> pmp6nl, you should still see around 5-10 per attacker
<qman__> but then they should stop after that
<Iskorptix_> its not me, but its you
<Iskorptix_> how you think most bussiest and largest internet systems keep running for years with being hacked ?
<Iskorptix_> they thinked about every possible way of breach
<Iskorptix_> simple as that
<qman__> Iskorptix_, it's simple fact, new vulnerabilites are discovered daily; therefore, they were unknown the previous day, and therefore not defendable
<sarnold> Iskorptix_: honestly, qman__'s "not all possible attacks are even known" shows that he's paid attention to the last two decades of security :)
<qman__> as new vulnerabilites are discovered, they take time to fix
<qman__> meaning known, but not defendable
<qman__> and some vulnerabilies are by design in software your users need
<Iskorptix_> vulnerabilites only dicovered if code is bad, but if code is ok, then there is no vulnerabilites
<qman__> and therefore cannot be fixed
<sarnold> ooof, never seen such head-in-the-sand-ism...
<qman__> yeah
<qman__> security, not just computer security, all security, is a matter of risk calculation
<sarnold> qman__: btw, you may like to investigate pam_apparmor; it's not quite the tool I'd like it to be, yet, but it may help with locking users down to a subset of data...
<qman__> defend well enough that most attacks will not succeed
<qman__> and prepare to deal with a successful attack
<qman__> because it will happen eventually
<sarnold> ayup.
<sarnold> see kernel.org.
<sarnold> shoulda been tight and good. small user base. constrained needs..
<pmp6nl> qman__, I saw way more than that: http://pastebin.com/JKiBWTLa
<qman__> pmp6nl, yeah, looks like your fail2ban either isn't working or is set a bit too lax
<qman__> check if it's enabled using sudo iptables -L
<qman__> you should see a fail2ban chain
<pmp6nl> qman__, http://pastebin.com/8YEyq2Nk
<qman__> yeah, definitely enabled
<pmp6nl> ok, do I need to change anything?
<qman__> doesn't look to me like anything to worry about, check the fail2ban log, I think /var/log/fail2ban
<qman__> it looks like that client opened a bunch of connections before authenticating to get more attempts in
<qman__> even so, with that number of attempts, it'd take decades to brute force
<qman__> you could adjust the fail2ban settings, or implement the recent module to further reduce that attack
<qman__> but unless it looks like that all the time, with new attacks every few minutes every day, I wouldn't worry about it too much
<pmp6nl> qman__, ok thanks. The log file looks like http://pastebin.com/ke1QdEnW
<qman__> hmm, that doesn't look good
<qman__> it was working but then it started producing errors
<pmp6nl> qman__, any way to fix it?
<qman__> oh, that error is in stopping, not starting
<qman__> looks like it's working, it was just restarted a few times, probably a bug in the stopping portion
<pmp6nl> ok thanks qman__  ... do you know anything about unison
<qman__> rebooted or restarted fail2ban or your firewall recently?
<qman__> no, I don't
<pmp6nl> qman__, I think I may have.  I was having some ssh issue and running through a few things
<qman__> ok, makes sense then
<qman__> judging by that log, you may want to increase the ban time
<qman__> looks like the same hosts are getting banned and unbanned a lot, so increasing that ban time would reduce the number
<qman__> but, it's doing its job
<pmp6nl> how do I increase the ban time?
<qman__> should be a config file for fail2ban in /etc somewhere with those parameters
<qman__> namely maxretry = 6, findtime = 600, and bantime = 1200
<qman__> I'd increase the bantime to 2400 or 3600
<pmp6nl> ok thanks. I will take a look.  Appreciate help!
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065372 in qemu-kvm (main) "kvm not working on my 64bit Vista64 Ultimate vm.  I am assuming it is my cpu that can't handle the hardware virtualization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065372
<henkjan> hmm, augeas lense for sysctl does not include /etc/sysctl.d/*
<henkjan> not in precise, but even not in quantal
<AdvoWork> just booted my brand new ubuntu server,and it came up like: login: init: plymouth-splash main process (442) terminated with status 1   any ideas please?
<thierry_> good moning everyone!
<thierry_> i've a question please! i need to disable login on start for my ubuntu-server
<thierry_> so that i can get the shell command right away on start!
<Daviey> I love the fact we install language-pack-gnome-en on precise. :/
<RoyK> on server?
 * RoyK diverts Daviey to https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Daviey> RoyK: I've added that to my bookmarks. Thanks.
<koolhead17> Daviey: :P
<jamespage> zul, bug 1062160 worthy of attention for quantal?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1062160 in python-swiftclient "python-swiftclient fails install if the swift package is installed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062160
<Daviey> FAILURE is not a package install option !
<Ulfr> Hello all, I suspect Squid is the cause of a major bug I've been experiencing and I'm not at all sure how to go about troubleshooting it. Any advice?
<zul> jamespage: yep
<jamespage> zul, you ok to pickup?
<zul> jamespage:  yep after i wake up :)
<blackdex> Hello there
<blackdex> why is anacron not installed by default on server edition but is on desktop editons???
<patdk-lap> blackdex, cause you did something strange?
<patdk-lap> it's installed on all of my servers, and I normally use the minimal install setting
<blackdex> nope.. just a default install of ubuntu server 12.04 LTS
<blackdex> i have it on multiple servers
<patdk-lap> oh wait
<blackdex> now the /etc/cron.daily etc.. didn't run
<patdk-lap> it doesn't install anacron for me, but cron
<blackdex> ok.. so it's not just me then :P
<patdk-lap> my daily does run though
<blackdex> hmm
<blackdex> in /etc/crontab there stands this
<blackdex> 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<blackdex> but that doesn't seems to work
<blackdex> strange
<patdk-lap> I have the same
<patdk-lap> and in my /etc/cron.daily I have stuff that updates files from the net
<blackdex> it looks like it should run
<patdk-lap> and those files are updates daily, just checked
<blackdex> strange
<patdk-lap> 2012-10-11 06:53
<patdk-lap> in fact, happened just alittle bit ago :)
<patdk-lap> you sure the script you put in there runs ok? without a user shell?
<patdk-lap> ah, that is why it isn't installed
<patdk-lap> anacron runs the /etc/cron.* stuff if the system is powered off
<patdk-lap> since servers normally never poweroff, it's not really needed
<patdk-lap> but it makes sure they run on desktops/laptops that are normally powered off during the time it would normally run those things
<AlexO> Hey, I'm trying to open the 3306 port in order to acce to mysql from outside so I did : "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3306 -j ACCEPT" but the port is still "closed" When i'm trying to connect using telnet on 3306 I get connection Refused any ideas?
<patdk-lap> alex0, normally -A won't help
<patdk-lap> -I would, if it's really a firewall issue
<patdk-lap> but more likely mysql isn't listening on your external ip
<blackdex> ah.. hmmmm
<AlexO> -I is the interface right?
<patdk-lap> did you check netstat?
<blackdex> well thx
<AlexO> patdk-lap: Yep he's listening
<AlexO> it*
<patdk-lap> to what ip?
<AlexO> 0.0.0.0
<patdk-lap> and a dump of, iptables -L INPUT -nv
<AlexO> patdk-lap:  0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0            tcp dpt:3306
<patdk-lap> that is the only line?
<patdk-lap> I don't see the headers or anything
<patdk-lap> plus, not the first two columns say 0, nothing matched that
<patdk-lap> so the packets never arrived, or the other rules you didn't paste, blocked it
<AlexO> patdk-lap: Sorry i though you just need that line, http://pastebin.com/Ban1WWaY
<AlexO> ^ The whole thing
<uvirtbot> AlexO: Error: "The" is not a valid command.
<patdk-lap> default is accept, so it's not set to block anything anyways
<patdk-lap> looks like the packets never arrive
<AlexO> that's strange :/
<AlexO> patdk-lap: I really don't get why it isn't working, this morning it was working, I did a nap, woke up and it's not working anymore (I mean I was able to connect to the base from outside telnet etc)
<craigw> Can SELinux be easily installed on Ubuntu?
<jcastro_> it's in universe
<craigw> Can I enable universe for just that package?
<jcastro_> enable it, install it, and then turn it off I guess
<craigw> Ha, I hadn't thought of that, thanks
<AdvoWork> I've just done cat /etc/passwd and i see testuser has id/gid of 1000 and postfix has id/gid of 1001. How can i swap these around? Trying to match them to another server.
<zul> jamespage: ping
<zul> jamespage:  this should be ok for swift right? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1273189/
<jamespage> zul: looking
<jamespage> zul: make it less that the version that the rejig happened in rather than less than or equal to the previous version
<jamespage> that way if we have todo a SRU upgrades still work
<zul> jamespage: so "<" ?
<jamespage>  swift (< 1.7.4-0ubuntu1)
<jamespage> even better would be the first version where this change happened
<jamespage> but that may be lost
 * jamespage looks
<zul> jamespage: looks like 1.6.0-0ubuntu1
<uvirtbot> New bug: #996088 in bind9 (main) "Bind is not configured correctly on upgrade (resolvconf integration)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/996088
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065506 in linux-meta-lts-backport-oneiric (main) "rtlwifi/rtl8712u.bin firmware missing from oneiric backport to 10.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065506
<jamespage> zul, I concur so swift (< 1.6.0-0ubuntu1)
<zul> jamespage: ack
<jamespage> zul, I think you might want Replaces/Breaks rather than Replaces/Conflicts as well
<zul> jamespage: done
<jamespage> zul, you might wanna test that - I can never remember
<jamespage> zul: << is the correct syntax as well
<zul> jamespage: yeah going to test it first
<jamespage> zul, go-oh
<zul> jamespage: looks like we are good
<zul> jamespage/Daviey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273255/
<lunaphyte_> hi.  i'd like to enable core dumps for dovecot, but the things i've tried so far [ulimit -c unlimited and modifying limits.conf] don't seem to have worked.  how can i do this?
<lunaphyte_> ah, figured it out.
<lunaphyte_> setting ulimit -c unlimited in /etc/init/dovecot.conf seemed to get me what i'm after.
<jstephan> hi there, trying to do a do-release-upgrade runs into "proxy ' ' looks invalid" has someone an idea how to fix that
<RoyK> jstephan: echo \"$http_proxy\"
<RoyK> or env|grep http_proxy
<RoyK> perhaps that is set
<jstephan> ah, got it, apt.conf has ist set empty
<Subhranshu_> Hi All,
<Subhranshu_> I am struggling with strange issue here regaing WUBI and XEN
<Subhranshu_> i am having dual boot ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 with win7 using wubi
<Subhranshu_> and i have just installed Xen on it
<Subhranshu_> but it just do not boot in with xeb 4.1
<Subhranshu_> XEN
<Subhranshu_> and i cant either see menu.lst
<Subhranshu_> Please suggest if some one know anything abt it
<Subhranshu_> If some one could please suggest something that would be great help
<Subhranshu_> please help
<Subhranshu_> please sugets
<sarnold> Subhranshu_: you haven't really said anything that anyone could use to debug your problem... you may wish to describe your setup and what specifically you changed between working -> non-working...
<Subhranshu_> xm list ERROR:  Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!
<Subhranshu_> this is the error which i am getting
<Subhranshu_> when i boot into ubuntu post installation
<sarnold> are you confident you're running inside xen? or is sysfs not mounted?
<Subhranshu_> see that is what the case is im not getting xen option on boot loader, i have tried this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenProposed
<gholms> soren: Any chance I could get uvirtbot to not snarf the bug links that eucabot sends to the channel?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065589 in lxc (universe) ""initctl list" shows 11974 instances of network-interface-security after two days of uptime" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065589
<hallyn> yeah that could be bad
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065628 in qemu-kvm (main) "pci device not reset (passthrough)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065628
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1062671 in cloud-utils "ubuntu-cloudimg-query in precise cannot query for quantal" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062671
<_0x783czar> question, I'm trying to install an imap extension for php.  This extension fails it's configure command because it says that it needs to know where the Kerberos install prefix is.  I was wondering if anyone knows where I might look for this.
<sarnold> _0x783czar: are you using kerberos? if not, better look for a way to disable kerberos support, maybe ./configure --without-kerberos or something simila
<sarnold> _0x783czar: if you do need kerberos support, probably you'll need to install either libkrb5-dev or krb5-multidev or heimdal-dev or heimdal-multidev -- depending upon the details of your site
<_0x783czar> sarnold: heimdal-dev seems to have provided the needed dependecy, thanks.  I hit another error with signatures, but that got me past that point, thanks!
<stgraber> hallyn: what happens if you configure an interface and move it to another netns, does the config stick?
<stgraber> (trying to figure out whether moving gives us the same as unplug/replug or if it's different)
<stgraber> in the case where everything is flushed and you get a blank config, then it'd make sense for the kernel to emit net-device-remove. If the config sticks, then I'm not sure as you clearly don't want an interface to send you net-device-added with a pre-existing config (as that'd make ifupdown and likely some other things to fail)
<hallyn> stgraber: i don't think that's the right thing to consider.  Rather, uevents are sent over netlink sockets which are only valid (i believe - though this may have changed) in initial netns
<hallyn> of course this could be seen as another side-effect of lack of devicens
<hallyn> so anyway, since uevents are sent over a netlink socket in some namespace, if a nic is moved to another ns, a -removed should be sent to the one and -added to the other
<hallyn> yes, the config may stick - but it's up to the target to decide whether to keep it in my opnion
<hallyn> bc in plenty of cases, the nic will be unconfigured, or configured wrongly
<hallyn> most cases i'd say
<hallyn> and so the target will want to be told it has this new nic which it should configure
<hallyn> anyway for now we can certainly fake it in lxc,
<hallyn> but i think we need a deeper discussion with kernel folks
<hallyn> i'll send out an email
<stgraber> hallyn: ok. anyway, time for my flight. ttyl
<hallyn> stgraber: have a good flight!  ttyl
<soren> gholms: I'm not sure I can make it ignore stuff from a specific user.
<soren> brb
<gholms> soren: It's a supybot, right?  Do you suppose its global ignore list would work with that plugin?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065714 in vsftpd (main) "vsftpd 2.3.5 needs allow_writeable_chroot option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065714
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-12
<ziggyzero> Hi. I have ubuntu-server 12.04 running as a guest on ESX. If I have a UPS can I monitor the UPS from ubuntu-server and then in the event of a power fail initiate a shutdown of all the other VM's on ESX
<patdk-lap> if you install a bunch of extra crap from vmware, sure
<patdk-lap> and I think you need to give it vmi permission
<bookpage> Hi, I'm trying to install ruby1.8 on a ubuntu precise instance in ec2. The package libreadline5 isn't  able to be found as it looks like libreadline6 has replaced it. The strange thing is that libreadline5 is still supported on the official main repo for precise
<bookpage> is there any reason why the http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main repo doesn't support it?
<sarnold> bookpage: hrm, are you sure?
<sarnold> $ HEAD http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/readline5/libreadline5_5.2-11_amd64.deb
<sarnold> 200 OK
<bookpage> Okay I'm confused now. it looks like it works for me now
<bookpage> sarnold: is there any way I can browse the source without getting accessdened?
<bookpage> s/accessdened/accessdenied
<sarnold> bookpage: what do you mean?
<lifeless> what source?
<bookpage> Like how I can goto the http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and look at all of the packages from my browser
<sarnold> oh. That's an S3 server, unlikely you can do that.
<bookpage> Ah, should've realised
<sarnold> I built that pathname by looking in my /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages file for libreadline5 and appending the url in there to the url you gave me, and the 200 OK showed up. :)
<bookpage> I take it there's no account setup for read access to the actual S3 bucket(s)
<lifeless> sarnold: us.archive.ubuntu.com might be s3 if you're in the US, its not outside - I see all Canonical-DC addresses in `host us.archive.ubuntu.com`
<lifeless> bookpage: the archive is described by its metadata, apt-cache can get you the path to anything
<lifeless> bookpage: there are 20K discrete packages, something like 100K package versions - manual browsing on static file servers isn't feasible.
<sarnold> lifeless: bookpage was trying to load from a specific ec3 mirror
<lifeless> bookpage: and doing dynamic pages in a mirror network is tricky, to say the least.
<sarnold> lifeless: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<lifeless> sarnold: or right.
<lifeless> even so, same rules apply ;)
<sarnold> it always did seem a bit rude the few times I've gone browsing through server directory listings
<sarnold> but I was greatful for the times it worked when I needed it. :)
<gunnarflax> Hi! I can't send mails via ssmtp, can someone help me troubleshoot?
<sarnold> log messages? :)
<gunnarflax> here: http://www.pasteall.org/36201
<gunnarflax> I can't get authorized
<gunnarflax> I'm trying to connect to gmails smtp
<sarnold> is this new? or did it work before?
<sarnold> (did google drop rc4? sha-1?)
<gunnarflax> This is new, I've never configured ssmtp before so it's a configuration error
<gunnarflax> do you know if I should connect on port 465 or 578? My password contains spaces, maybe I'm specifying it wrong in the conf?
<sarnold> maybe. it may require wrapping with quotes?
<gunnarflax> I'll paste my conf... wait a sec, I shall just remove the private stuff
<gunnarflax> here is my conf: http://www.pasteall.org/36202
<gunnarflax> sarnold, are you still here?
<sarnold> gunnarflax: yeah
<sarnold> gunnarflax: I thought I had ssmtp installed but it doesn't look like it now. confused. :)
<gunnarflax> sarnold: didn't want to rush you :) i'm just getting tired since it's 4 pm here where I live
<sarnold> hah, msmtp.. sigh :)
<sarnold> gunnarflax: _maybe_ UseTLS and UseSTARTTLS are mutually exclusive
<gunnarflax> I've tried with both, one at a time, no difference :/
<gunnarflax> my original issue is that I couldn't send mails through the contact form on my wordpress blog so I guessed I needed a mail server. I tried installing sendmail and postfix but both seemed overkill and I couldn't get them to work, that's why I chose ssmtp
<sarnold> gunnarflax: and of course it's nearly impossible to tell if the failure is a gmail-specific-oddity or something more common. any chance you can find known-working configs on the internet at large?
<gunnarflax> sarnold: I've looked at every single tutorial I've been able to find but all are very simple. I guess I get these errors because I use spaces in the password :/
<sarnold> gunnarflax: one would hope it wouldn't be that broken...
<gunnarflax> by simple I mean that they don't provide any troubleshooting
<sarnold> gunnarflax: you could change the password to not have a space but I have little hope for that.
<gunnarflax> sarnold: I can try another gmail-account I have...
<sarnold> hrm, that's useful :)
<sarnold> gunnarflax: have you opted-in to google's two-factor authentication contraption? I don't know if that is enforced for SMTP/IMAP or not (how could it?) but it might be an annoyance.
<gunnarflax> nope, I'm just using a password to authenticate
<gunnarflax> I'll try this alternate account I have now
<patdk-lap> ya, the two factor thing by google is really a joke
<patdk-lap> you get two factor, but then you totally compromise it using the passwords
<patdk-lap> and it even warns you, the passwords give FULL access, tehy aren't even restricted to just email, or xmpp, or anything, they give full unrestricted access
<sarnold> patdk-lap: even to security questions, reset password?
<patdk-lap> yep
<sarnold> haha
<sarnold> oops
<gunnarflax> sarnold: ...this time it worked... that means that I can't use my account if I don't change the password... great
<patdk-lap> that password google makes, spaces are optional
<sarnold> patdk-lap: o_O
<sarnold> gunnarflax: replace the space with the word 'space' and it'll work :) hehe
<gunnarflax> haha! that would take ages to type in x)
<sarnold> most of my passwords are 12-18 characters long (depending upon the 'importance' of the resource), it's usually not much annoyance.
<sarnold> though it's not as convenient as keys, of course.
<gunnarflax> sarnold: I'll google around a bit and try to find out if there is some kind of workaround. Thank you for your help! :)
<sarnold> gunnarflax: glad it worked :)
<gunnarflax> good night everybody! :)
<bookpage> sarnold: it looks like the fault was mine.... apt-get update was my problem, after I did an aptitude update I could happily install libreadline5 ... :S
<sarnold> bookpage: depending upon when the data was pushed, it's possible to hit those even with apt-get update && apt-get -u upgrade commands.
<sarnold> bookpage: mirror networks are sometimes funny :/
<bookpage> cheers for the  advice sarnold. At least it's fast and free. Heh
<sarnold> :)
<brontosaurusrex> hi, with apache2 i have redirection somewhere, like site.com/blog > newsite.com < where could that be?
<sarnold> brontosaurusrex: maybe mod_rewrite, maybe a CGI, maybe a mod_php or something doing header injection, maybe a meta tag in an HTML file.
<brontosaurusrex> sarnold, i know i did it on server somehow
<brontosaurusrex> mod_rewrite, hmm
<brontosaurusrex> where is a conf for that?
<sarnold> depends on your local configuration :)
<brontosaurusrex> eh, found it, sites-enabled conf
<sarnold> grep -ri rewrite /etc/apache*   ought to find it
<brontosaurusrex> thanks
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065883 in nova (main) "ceph rbd username and secret should be configured in nova-compute, not passed from nova-volume/cinder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065883
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065901 in cinder (main) "cinder-volume should Suggest ceph-common, not python-ceph" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065901
<_utmz> hi all. I did an apt-get update and grub is asking to installed: The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present, or whose unique identifier has changed for some reason" i have a choice of /dev/sda /dev/sdb and /dev/md1. Its a brand new 12 ubunt server with raid set up and I am using ssh. Any suggestions?
<xnox> _utmz: you want both /dev/sda & /dev/sdb I believe
<xnox> _utmz: just in case have ubuntu live cd ready and then do a reboot test.
<xnox> oh... ssh....
<xnox> hm.
<_utmz> xnox: thanks ... i put in a support ticket over 3 hours ago with new provider . . .
<_utmz> cheap but support sucks!
<uvirtbot> New bug: #994225 in qemu-kvm (main) "Windows virtual machine no longer starts after upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994225
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065926 in keystone (main) "can't seem to install keystone on quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065926
<ziggyzero> Hi. Is there anyway of searching for network shared drives on Linux. Much like the net view and net view <computer_name> commands in DOS?
<CrypticSquared> the samba package has a few tools to work with
<CrypticSquared> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch07.html
<CrypticSquared> might want to start with chap 1 and skim through
<rbasak> ziggyzero: nautilus manages to do it. I think a combination of nmblookup and smbclient -L can achieve it from the CLI
<CrypticSquared> just out of curiosity, how many people install a gui of some kind on ubuntu-server?
<ziggyzero> ok. I installed smbfs but that doesn't include smbclient
<ziggyzero> Should I install smbclient or samba4-client package? smbclient is included in both packages
<CrypticSquared> apt-cache search samba; i would install the full set of tools
<rbasak> I don't use a gui on server, but nor do I connect to windows shares from a server!
<rbasak> ziggyzero: you probably want smbclient rather than anything samba 4 related
<ziggyzero> rbasak: Well I am using Solaris based NexentaStor for my file storage which does CIFS and NFS. However, as I access these from a Windows machine too as well as Linux clients I choose to use CIFS over NFS
<ziggyzero> rbasak: I may switch though because I just cannot get permissions to work properly at all
<ziggyzero> rbasak: When new files are written to the share they are created with 700 chmod. When I do a umask it shows 0022 so I am not sure why it won't work :-(
<rbasak> I don't think CIFS does unix-style permissions. I think there's an extension to do it but it isn't widely used. It'll be mapped at the server end.
<rbasak> If you expect to fiddle with permissions then use NFS
<rbasak> But NFS does have its own set of issues
<rbasak> Network filesystems just don't work well in general
<rbasak> I avoid them
<rbasak> Except perhaps for bulk storage where the details don't matter
<rbasak> (like permissions)
<ziggyzero> rbasak: It's a pain having to log on and chmod the files all the time to 755 so that all computers on the network can access them :-(
<rbasak> samba (server end) can be configured to create files with sensible permissions by default. No idea with your Solaris thing.
<rbasak> Configure your file server or get a better one :-)
<DarkStar1> Hi there. I can't figure out what's wrong with vsftpd. I can login in on some machines and can't log in on other machines
<DarkStar1> I keep getting a 550 error. "Can't change into directory
<pmatulis> DarkStar1: sounds like a permissions issue
<DarkStar1> pmatulis: Nope. Like I said I can login in from some machines but not others
<DarkStar1> using the exact same details
<DarkStar1> From my Mac it's ok. from my colleagues windows 7 machine using FF it's ok
<DarkStar1> but from my boss's FF on another windows 7 it's not ok
<pmatulis> DarkStar1: maybe a firewall thing on that machine
<DarkStar1> pmatulis: Can't be the firewall. The machines get a dialog prompt for user details.
<jamespage> zul, I have a couple of fixes in for cinder and glance in the proposed branches - are you planning any uploads or should I forge on?
<pmatulis> DarkStar1: ftp uses several ports, some being dynamically determined, depending on what kind of ftp you're using
<DarkStar1> pmatulis: Nvm.. The 'admin guy' gave me a wrong link
<pmatulis> DarkStar1: 'splain?
<DarkStar1> He added a directory path to the link
<DarkStar1> so to login in to the sub directory :)
<DarkStar1> Some angry mail 'splaining has been sent :)
<DarkStar1> lunch. hasta la vista
<pmatulis> DarkStar1: ok, good
<zul> jamespage: i think they are going to be SRUed
<jamespage> zul, nah - we're not to late
<zul> jamespage: okies then :)
<zul> jamespage:  did you do the ceph stuff for nova as well?
<drag0nz> hey guys, i have a freebsd server with about 14-15 users, i want to install ubuntu server 12.04 and i want to migrate these users to the new install, whats the best way to do this?
<zul> jamespage:  the python-ceph stuff also effects nova btw
<Daviey> zul / jamespage: either of you seen http://pb.daviey.com/cOMH/ ?
<zul> Daviey: rabbitmq-server running?
<Daviey> zul: well, supposedly
<Daviey> zul: juju charmed
<zul> Daviey:  you arent using a password on the rabbitmq-server are you?
<Daviey> zul: I don't know, the point is, i don't have to know :)
<zul> Daviey: also says its trying to connect to localhost
<drag0nz> would it work if i create the users manualy on my ubuntu server, then tar their directory in freebsd and just copy them over to the new user i created on my ubuntu?
<drag0nz> would there be any issues doing this?
<jamespage> zul, hmm
<zul> since the ceph-common stuff is reference as a suggests as well
<jamespage> zul, nova is fine - ceph-common is the correct package for nova-volume
<zul> jamespage: also you tested that patch right? no regressions right
<jamespage> its only glance that uses python-ceph
<zul> jamespage: ah ok
<jamespage> zul, I have tested but I personally think its a little hacky
<jamespage> zul, I can re-test if you want to stuff it somewhere else first
<zul> jamespage: im just worried if it would cause problems with iscsi
<zul> it shouldnt but im just want to be sure
<jamespage> zul, iscsi uses a different driver - my change is isolated to the sheepdog and rbd integrations
<zul> jamespage: ack ok im good with that then
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065903 in glance (main) "glance should Suggest: python-ceph, not ceph-common" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065903
<zul> jamespage: if there is a regression ill poke you with a stick at the end of the month ;)
<jamespage> zul, infact its isolated to rbd
<zul> jamespage: yeah saw the new patch ill apply it now
<drag0nz> any suggestions guys?
<drag0nz> or opinions
<drag0nz> anythoughts would be cool too
<zul> drag0nz: that should be fine you might have to adjust the ownership of the files when you do it
<rigorm0rtis> Hello, I'm having trouble getting IP forwarding going in Ubuntu 12.04 server with UFW. I have two interfaces, eth0 and tun0, and they can't ping each other. I've made the interfaces promiscuous, net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 in /etc/ufw/sysctl.conf, and DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="ACCEPT" in /etc/default/ufw. Is there something I am missing?
<zul> adam_g_:  lemme know when you are around?
<oxoocoffee> I am about to try ubuntu 12.10. After it is released will I be able to update to release with online update? Or will it be better to reinstall it then?
<ikonia> oxoocoffee: really depends what happened between now and release.
<oxoocoffee> I understand that release is just few days away.
<jcastro_> yes
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065763 in maas (main) "UI URL gives HTTP error 200 after CD install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065763
<thafreak> quick poll, what's the most stable/widely used iscsi target implementation available on precise?
<thafreak> Is it tgt?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1063175 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (main) "mysql 5.1.66 update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063175
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1065766 in dovecot (main) "package dovecot-core (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/init.d/dovecot', which is also in package dovecot-common 1:2.0.19-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065766
<esuave> hello, ive got a question about libs.  I have this application i am trying to run from command line, but when i run "ldd" on it, it returns some .so libs missing.  How can i find these libs and put them im place so this application can run?
<mdeslaur> hallyn: crud, my /dev/kvm doesn't have the right permissions on a newly installed quantal now
<mdeslaur> hallyn: scratch that, I don't even have qemu-kvm installed...false alert, please ignore me
<sarnold> esuave: apt-file search can help you if you don't know which package provides which libraries
<esuave> so like this one for example: libpcre.so.0 <- thats one of the missing ones
<esuave> so i would just apt-search libpcre?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066084 in lxc (universe) "Permissions mangled when creating rootfs from cloud images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066084
<hallyn> mdeslaur: phew.  yeah kvm_intel loading without qemu-kvm installed is a change, and could lead to problems...
<sarnold> esuave: either apt-cache search libpcre   or  apt-file search libpcre
<esuave> what if i already have the file? can i just drop it in the /lib directory and run "ldconfig" to get the application to see it?
<sarnold> esuave: I'd much rather use the packaging system if you can
<sarnold> esuave: if you can't, then try /usr/local/lib/ first
<sarnold> that shouldn't be touched by packages
<esuave> ok thanks sarnold
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1006963 in cloud-init "sources.list configuration does not cover security" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006963
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066144 in postfix (main) "arguments to dbus_server_disconnect() were incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066144
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I'd like to know if anyone here is interested in running a session about the Ubuntu Server Team for OpenWeek?
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-13
<pmp6nl> Hello, is suphp or suExec installed by default in ubuntu server 12.04? Thanks
<patdk-lap> hmm, php and apache isn't install by default, so no
<pmp6nl> patdk-lap, I installed php and apache, so are those included?
<patdk-lap> suexec should be, suphp no
<jvargas> guys, do you know of a web application to display postfix's incoming/outgoing/status log?
<jvargas> in a user friendly way.
<pmp6nl> ok patdk-lap thanks.  Whats a good way to reset ftp info. I forgot my password.
<cyphermox> hey
<cyphermox> assuming I'm using juju with a local environment now; and my environment data-dir is on an external drive that wasn't mounted immediately when I booted
<cyphermox> how do I get juju to get back to being able to connect to whatever it tries to connect to to get the state of services?
<cyphermox> right now all I get is "2012-10-12 23:55:27,150 ERROR could not connect before timeout"
<pmp6nl> Hello, is there a way to disable sftp temporarily?  So I can use just FTP?
<pmp6nl> Can anyone tell me if the following is good for my.cnf file http://pastebin.com/vBcAbyz6
<pmp6nl> Where does ubuntu log mysql errors?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066224 in bind9 (main) "package libdns81 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4 failed to install/upgrade: eroare la scrierea în „<standard output>”: Success" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066224
<Syria> Hi, Could you please let me know whether these settings are correct?
<Syria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276269/
<basil60> hi I'm wondering if someone can offer advice on checking my ubuntu server for malware. My ISP contacted me about SPAM reported from my IP. My PC appears clean, and I believe it must have come from my server. I've run a rootkit check, which showed nothing. I just run a server for a website, and some other service like opensim and MOO. I'm a linux noob, but I'd like to keep my server online after I clean up an problems.
<CrypticSquared> basil60: start with going through logs and check for gaps in timestamps etc
<basil60> thanks..when you say logs....which ones should I be looking through for malware activity?
<CrypticSquared> basil60: all of them. /var/log/*
<CrypticSquared> especially the auth.log and apache logs
<basil60> Ok...gaps in timestamps???What will that show?
<CrypticSquared> if someone really does have access they most likely delete any logs to their activity.
<basil60> thanks..I'll start checking
<basil60> how will I tell suspicious activity - does this look suspicious? 220.248.86.150 - - [05/Oct/2012:02:06:10 +1000] "HEAD / HTTP/1.0" 200 176 "-" "-"
<basil60> and what about this - 85.190.0.3 - - [05/Oct/2012:16:02:21 +1000] "CONNECT 213.92.8.7:31204 HTTP/1.0" 200 322 "-" "-"
<basil60> and does this look suspect? 209.34.230.10 - - [05/Oct/2012:14:04:51 +1000] "GET /user/soapCaller.bs HTTP/1.1" 404 397 "-" "Morfeus Fucking Scanner"
<basil60> morfeus fucking scanner
<basil60> I'll try again later
<Jeeves_> ufw allow proto vrrp from any to any
<Jeeves_> ERROR: Unsupported protocol 'vrrp'
<Jeeves_> Grrrr
<Jeeves_> Anyone has a clue how to open this up using ufw?
<lordievader> Jeeves_: Find the ports "vrrp" uses and open those.
<Jeeves_> lordievader: vrrp has its own protocol number
<Jeeves_> 112
<Jeeves_> But ufw's code is too basic
<Jeeves_> if 'proto != (tcp|udp|ipv6|any); BORK'
<lordievader> Jeeves_: Perhaps this is usefull to you: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-verify-keepalived-working-or-not/
<Jeeves_> lordievader: I know how keepalived works
<Jeeves_> I now also know that UFW is tooo uncomplicated :)
<lordievader> Jeeves_: I was going for the manual iptables edit..
<Jeeves_> lordievader: That's already in place
<Jeeves_> I was hoping I could do it nicely
<Jeeves_> But thanks
<lordievader> Jeeves_: I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<Jeeves_> lordievader: It's not your fault Ubuntu often starts new stuff but doesn't finish them as often :)
<Jeeves_> s/Ubuntu/Canonical
<RoyK> the default behaviour for raid, to jump into busybox on bootup if a drive is dead, doesn't make sense
<ogra_> patches accepted :)
<ScG^Dedicated> hi there, I am new to apparmor and I am creating some profiles by allowing (and sometimes globbing) basicly everything so I can change it later on. My problem is that I have no idea what some rules do or why they need access to something like for example my /home/user/.private (I believe), I would certainly appreciate it if anyone could help me out or point me a little into the right direction :)
<delinquentme> can I copy remote symlinks with rsync?
<RoyK> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276713/
<RoyK> ogra_: it's prompted for during the installer, but only if you have root on raid, meaning if you don't know this, and you lose a drive, even with a RAID-6 with a spare, which is totally good, the server won't boot up because of this nonsense, and you need console access
<RoyK> !bug 1059541
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1059541 in initramfs-tools "Change default behavoir to boot degraded RAID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059541
<ScG^Dedicated> anyone able to help me out with apparmor?
<RoyK> !ask | ScG^Dedicated
<ubottu> ScG^Dedicated: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ScG^Dedicated> well I have a multiple questions really
<ScG^Dedicated> and I am also not really too sure what to ask sometimes
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066272 in openvpn (main) "script_security not set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066272
<ScG^Dedicated> ok here goes
<ScG^Dedicated> why does my xchat need to access my /home/*/erwin/.Private/ directory?
<RoyK> that's where the encrypted files are stored if you use encrypted homedir
<ScG^Dedicated> RoyK, why would xchat need to access or store something there though?
<ScG^Dedicated> I can't imagine that xchat needs to access it to be able to function properly
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: nether do I - linux should mount the encrypted filesystem and expose it as it is
<ScG^Dedicated> what is the  /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu directory used for?
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: system libraries
<ScG^Dedicated> ugh so hard to understand everything I feel like I need a lot more linux knowledge before I try using AppArmor
<RoyK> guess so :)
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: for what do you want to use apparmor?
<ScG^Dedicated> RoyK: I enjoy learning and especially security related things so I am trying to secure my laptop as well as I can
<RoyK> it's probably well secured already
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: have you configured ufw?
<ScG^Dedicated> so after I finally manage to get AppArmor working I will do a reïnstall and will encrypt my HDD
<ScG^Dedicated> yes
<ScG^Dedicated> I have used Bodhi Zazen's security topic on ubuntuforums
<RoyK> apparmor is there by default
<RoyK> but it's probably possible to secure things better
<RoyK> thing is, normally it's not needed
<RoyK> selinux is even better for securing linux, but then, it's even more complex
<ScG^Dedicated> I am pretty new to linux and I do not understand how it works yet, which makes me feel a little unsafe to be honest aswell
<ScG^Dedicated> haha I have read that too indeed
<RoyK> so better spend some time understanding how linux works
<ScG^Dedicated> I want to start out with apparmor
<RoyK> then what do you want it for?
<ScG^Dedicated> and also, I like ubuntu ^^
<RoyK> apparmor is already installed and configured
<ScG^Dedicated> true
<ScG^Dedicated> I want to add profiles for the things I use
<ScG^Dedicated> like firefox, xchat, skype etc
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> I can't help you there, sorry
<ScG^Dedicated> no problem
<ScG^Dedicated> I am already very gratefull for your help/time so far :)
<RoyK> :)
<ScG^Dedicated> basicly me plan was/is: configure firefox and install and configure extra plugins for it. then configure ufw. then look into changing some default ubuntu settings. and then move on to apparmor. after I got everything how I want it. I reïnstall everything but then encrypt my whole HDD with TrueCrypt ^^
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: encrypted home should suffice for most
<RoyK> that also uses encrypted swap, so your data is safe
<ScG^Dedicated> not from the outside :p
<ScG^Dedicated> must make it impenetrable! haha
<RoyK> well, unplug it ;)
<ScG^Dedicated> don't worry RoyK I enjoy it
<ScG^Dedicated> whahaha
<RoyK> that's the classic tradeoff
<RoyK> you can't secure a system 100% so long it's networked
<ScG^Dedicated> you might be able to answer something else though
<RoyK> and connected to the internet != secure
 * RoyK works with securing systems
<ScG^Dedicated> I know linux does not require AV because we do not have direct root access virusses can't do what they are made to do am I right?
<patdk-lap> defently not
<patdk-lap> the same applies to windows too, and they still get viruses
<patdk-lap> and just cause you don't have root, doesn't mean the virus must have root to do it's thing, or there isn't a root exploit
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: there are root exploits too, that can be rather nasty, but there's a while since one hit my machines
<RoyK> local root exploit may seem "just local", but with a small trojan, it can be rather nasty
<patdk-lap> I see viruses on linux, about every week, and a root exploit about once a month
<patdk-lap> lucky the root exploits are normally patched and don't work
<RoyK> patdk-lap: viruses?
<RoyK> patdk-lap: what sorts?
<patdk-lap> royk, ya, users and other people uploaded them to the webservers
<patdk-lap> normally to send spam, not looking for root
<RoyK> linux-targeted viruses?
<patdk-lap> hmm, ya
<RoyK> example?
<patdk-lap> there have been linux targeted botnets for years now
<RoyK> using some php shite to get in?
<ScG^Dedicated> how do you pretect yourself from them?
<patdk-lap> well, anything to get in, apache, php, ftp, sftp, ...
<RoyK> doesn't help much to upload a file on ftp...
<RoyK> unless someone has enabled auto-execute of anonymous ftp uploads ;)
<ScG^Dedicated> patdk-lap, you make it sound like linux isn't any safer then windows
<patdk-lap> well, the ftp/sftp issues are normally double, virus infected windows machine and they get the users passwords to attack with
<patdk-lap> ScG^Dedicated, well, root is much harder to get at than windows
<patdk-lap> but protecting a user from running something bad, can't be done
<patdk-lap> if a user installs a spam sending program, how do you protect from that?
<ScG^Dedicated> agreed
<patdk-lap> not all viruses want to hack the system, that is my issue :)
<patdk-lap> now doing clamav scans does find a lot of them, not 100%
<patdk-lap> I do my own regex scans of all file uploads too, that helps catch the ones clamav misses
<ScG^Dedicated> I am pretty confused now though
<ScG^Dedicated> are there virusses outside of installing infected software?
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: for your laptop, what patdk-lap says normally won't concern you, since it's about uploads to servers
<ScG^Dedicated> ahh right
<patdk-lap> there are all kinds of viruses
<patdk-lap> but unless you have an entry point, your unlikely to get one :)
<RoyK> patdk-lap: there are, but don't spread more FUD than necessary
<patdk-lap> well, saying linux is imune to viruses is fud
<RoyK> no, it's the opposite of FUD, it's naïvety
<ScG^Dedicated> well up till now I believed that linux was sort of immune to virusses as long as you don't install software that is infected
<RoyK> patdk-lap: but linux and mac os x are still way better than windows at that point
<ScG^Dedicated> oh and rootkits they too
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: rootkits, javascript viruses, java security holes, whatnot
<patdk-lap> oh ya java :)
<RoyK> to secure your laptop completely you should encrypt the disk, throw away the key and turn off the machin
<patdk-lap> lots of linux machines got hit with that last month :(
<ScG^Dedicated> RoyK, well the java,javascript and such you can protect yourself from with the noscript addon for Firefox right?
<RoyK> java applets aren't scripts
<patdk-lap> noscript is only for javascript
<ScG^Dedicated> I have no idea how to prevent getting rootkits though other then rkhunter and the chrootkit
<ScG^Dedicated> I thought noscript was for java too
<patdk-lap> generally, rootkits don't work, if you update
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: calm down, in most settings, a linux machine is rather secure
<patdk-lap> but, a rootkit has to get onto your system first, to be used
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: if you allow ssh into the system, using things like denyhosts will help a lot
<RoyK> if you don't, no problem there
<ScG^Dedicated> alright but for example, it's been years since I had anything on my windows machine since I secured it well. I am trying to do the same with linux this time but this time I want it to be even better. I am only working towards that goal for fun
<ScG^Dedicated> no SSH here
<patdk-lap> well, you generally have two things to protect
<patdk-lap> make sure you install updates, and use apparmor type things
<patdk-lap> that protects from rootkit type stuff
<patdk-lap> and then protect from external access (updates help here too for like firefox)
<ScG^Dedicated> by external you mean firefox, xchat, skype and such? the www? ^^
<patdk-lap> yep
<patdk-lap> I haven't had issues with firefox/xchat
<patdk-lap> I normally don't go to virus prone websites though
<ScG^Dedicated> any tips as to protect from that? I already use ufw and some firefox addons with secure configuration
<patdk-lap> personally, I haven't bothered at all
<ScG^Dedicated> I whitelist most sites
<patdk-lap> and I don't bother to *secure* my windows machine either I use
<ScG^Dedicated> ohh ok xD
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: I think you're being a bit paranoid ;)
<patdk-lap> nether have had a virus
<ScG^Dedicated> RoyK, I just enjoy it
<patdk-lap> it's more user habbits, and websites you visit that gets viruses, I have seen
<RoyK> ok :)
<ScG^Dedicated> it's not like I fear it
<ScG^Dedicated> but I find it a really entertaining challange
<patdk-lap> it's just my servers, that must have external user logins or webservers that I have issues with :)
<ScG^Dedicated> so in other words my laptop is pretty darn virus/rootkit proof after I get apparmor to work? ^^
<patdk-lap> always seems to be a new 0day wordpress issue :(
<patdk-lap> ScG^Dedicated, should be good without it
<RoyK> ScG^Dedicated: it's probably safe enough - and btw, this is a server channel ;)
<patdk-lap> apparmor will only help really, to help stop rootkits
<ScG^Dedicated> I know sorry
<RoyK> np
<ScG^Dedicated> but when I was searching for an apparmor related channel this was the only one with actual active people in it ^^;
<patdk-lap> well, it's a weekend
<ScG^Dedicated> I can make a server though and try it on that if that helps no problem :p
<ScG^Dedicated> planning to create a server in the future so this will help ^^
<ScG^Dedicated> are new releases of distributions also safer? or doesn't that really matter?
<delinquentme> how can I find out if a process is still running by its PID?
<RoyK> delinquentme: kill -0 $pid
<RoyK> that'll return zero if the process is running
<RoyK> as in
<delinquentme> RoyK, but that wont kill the process right?
<RoyK> if `kill -0 $pid`; then echo ALIVE; fi
<RoyK> not with -0
<delinquentme> cool!
<RoyK> perhaps get rid of stderr like 2>/dev/null
<RoyK> if `kill -0 $pid 2>/dev/null`; then echo ALIVE; fi
 * RoyK also wants ipv6 at home
<delinquentme> How can I edit the paths of a number of symlinks in a dir
<delinquentme> orr how about modifying the paths of anything that is a symlink within a directory?
<delinquentme> so I could possibly run a " find -type l " ... and then pipe it into ln for modifications right?
<RoyK> should work
<delinquentme> can symlinks be made to have relative paths instead of full system paths?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> ln -s ../something somethingelse
<patdk-lap> sometimes odd things happen then, expecially when you have symlinked folders
<RoyK> mkdir x; cd x; ln -s ../x x; # whee!
<patdk-lap> no I don't mean that :)
<delinquentme> find ./ -type l | ln TARGET LINK_NAME
<patdk-lap> can't remember exactly what it was
<patdk-lap> but when doing a symlink inside a folder symlink, things got strange
<delinquentme> so I've got that right ..?  now do I put in a variable or something in that to ensure that the item being piped from find ... is used as the LINK_NAME
<delinquentme> ?
<patdk-lap> think cause some things would access it via symlink folder, and some would dereference it first, and the relative didn't match up on both cases
<RoyK> patdk-lap: it must be resolvable - symlinks are just text files with an extra attribute, so if you're in /some/dir/blah, the symlink to ../123 will be just that, and won't work if you symlink /some/dir/blah to /wtf
<patdk-lap> yep :)
<delinquentme> sooo is there a system var that represents each item instance of something returned back from find?
<delinquentme> in a pipe operation?  something like in ruby:   some_array.each{ |x| puts x}  where x is the var which contains the single instance of every item in some_array
<patdk-lap> you mean the -exec option?
<patdk-lap> man find
<delinquentme> patdk-lap, kind of ... but since I'm running this recursively on a number of files ... files which I would like to maintain the names of
<delinquentme> id need something like find ./ -type l -exec command { ln -s -f some_file/tons/of/links individual_file/returned_by_find }
<delinquentme> patdk-lap, ^ .... if that is at all sensical
<RoyK> find ... -exec is a bit limited - I'd rather pipe that into something useful like perl script
<RoyK> or script up the thing
<patdk-lap> I normally would just pipe it to awk
<patdk-lap> let awk write the new ln commands, then run the script awk makes
<TJ-> How about "find ./ -type l -execdir ln -sf some_file/tons/of/links {} /;" ?
<resure> Good day. What is the best way to add node.js app as a service that runs under some user with some env variables?
<ironm> resno, check: man service
<Patty_19> Hallo guys, I am new at Ubuntu, I have been playing with Ubuntu server (no GUI) for a while and there is a peculiarity I do not understand. Suddenly the font of the text  change without any reason, does anyone know why?? and how can i revert this?? ;-) thanks
<roaksoax> Patty_19: maybe try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Patty_19> hmm ok i will try it thank you.
<Patty_19> it happen very often, i though it was some sort of bug or perhaps normal behaviour
<subman> I'm trying to setup webmin on two ubuntu servers, but I keep getting the famous 'Invalid RPC login' error.  In my searching is seems related only to Ubuntu and it's policy of no root logins.  Is there a way around this?  I don't seem to be able to find any online.
<jmarsden> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jmarsden> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<subman> Any alternatives?
<jmarsden> Yes, but i forget its name...
<jmarsden> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<jmarsden> There you go, take a look at zentyal
<subman> Thanks!
<jmarsden> You're welcome
<subman> I wish they would warn and stop providing up to date versions for debian then.
<subman> Oh, Zentyal is pay?
<jmarsden> No, it should be free.  At least it was last time I looked!
<subman> Ah, I see.  Community version.  Whew.
<subman> Small Business is 50 Euros a month.
<subman> Thanks again.
<jmarsden> Glad to help.
<RoyK> test
<SpamapS> smoser: hey, I'm playing with quantal containers and cloud-init and I'm seeting nocloud-net userdata being processed before eth0 is up
<\Master\Pehden\> dumb question but is it possible to make my ubuntu-server throtle when downloading update
#ubuntu-server 2012-10-14
<SpamapS> \Master\Pehden\: not a dumb question. Its fairly involved.. you usually have to use a proxy like squid or something like class based queueing
<\Master\Pehden\> so i can make update use export into squid with in itself?
<SpamapS> \Master\Pehden\: you would setup squid to limit bandwidth, and then tell apt-get to download via squid.
<\Master\Pehden\> is there anything with the steps needed. i really need this
<\Master\Pehden\> im on limited total bandwith
<SpamapS> \Master\Pehden\: google shows this http://knowlinux.blogspot.com/2006/04/bandwidth-throttling-using-squid.html .. but I have not read it or tried it
<\Master\Pehden\> alright ill check this out, i ask if you knew, mainly if you already have done this type of setup
<\P> alright ill check this out, i ask if you knew, mainly if you already have done this type of setup
<\P> kids turned off modem on me
<\P> so i get to start the updates over
<\P> spamaps   here an issue
<\P> acl superusers src 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.2 192.168.1.3
<\P> acl mynetwork src 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
<\P> my lan is 10.20.30.1 - 10.20.30.254
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066421 in maas (main) "fresh MAAS install from ISO fails when opening the MAAS URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066421
<hggdh> Daviey: ^
<genii-around> Odd issue. issuing: links2 -g -enable-javascript 1 loads fine ( using directfb). After exiting however, no text can typed in tty0 and tty1 although alt-F# works to change ttys
<genii-around> No text appears in tty1 and tty2, rather, not tty0
<genii-around> Interesting. Ctrl-Z works to regain the ttys. But I'm wondering now why this is happening.
<drag0nius> why there is both dhcp and dhcp3 folder on ubuntu server?
<patdk-lap> cause you upgraded :)
<drag0nius> i think its still using dhcp
<patdk-lap> no
<patdk-lap> it's now using dhcp :)
<patdk-lap> dhcp3 is old
<patdk-lap> dhcp == dhcp4
<drag0nius> ohh
<basil_> Hi I'm trying to install mod_security on Ubuntu 11.10, and I've done the apt- install thing. But the tutorial asks me to compile it, but I don't know what directory it installed to. How do I work that out?
<holstein> basil_: you should be able to look and see what command ran
<holstein> you can link the tutorial and i'll see if i can make sense of it
<basil_> This was the cmd - $ sudo apt-get install automake g++ apache2-threaded-dev dpkg-dev libxml2 libxml2-dev
<basil_> tutorial - http://darrynvt.wordpress.com/2012/04/03/how-to-install-mod_security-apache2-ubuntu-11-10/
<holstein> basil_: that just installs those
<holstein> basil_: that doesnt compile anything (by hand)
<basil_> OK...must have skipped a bit - saw the apt-get things
<holstein> basil_: apt-get is a way of managing pacakges from the repos.. you can use apt to install them
<holstein> basil_: from that page "Now that the mod_security binary is installed in your Apache 2 modules folder"
<holstein> basil_: the apt-get install command is installing dependencies, tools, etc...
<basil_> got it under control now... tahnks for the advice
<basil_> I went to create a security2.load in the mods-available directory, by opening gedit, and pasting in (I'm not very good a CL (or Linux)), and it comes back with could not save the file - permissions
<basil_> Hi I'm trying to copy files from my downloaded modsecurity directory to /etc/apache2/modsecurity_crs and I get an error cannot stat - suggestions about what I'm doing wrong please?
<basil_> I'm using sudo cp -R Downloads/modsecurity-apache_2.5.12 /rules/*.conf /etc/apache2/modsecurity_crs
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1013688 in mysql-5.5 (main) "package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013688
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1022085 in mysql-5.5 (main) "package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022085
<basil_> hi is it possible to ban an IP in Apache2 on Ubuntu11.1?
<jmarsden> basil_: Why not use iptables (or your firewall router) to block that IP from accessing all services, not just from Apache2 ?
<basil_> hadn't thought of it, and never used iptables before
<basil_> are iptable configurable with a GUI?
<rawfodog> I have a headless ubuntu server machine. All is good, except that when I reboot it, I need to enter my LVM encryption pass to mount the drive. Can this been done automatically ? Or can I do this via ssh ?
<rawfodog> its the primary drive
<tightwork> I have set in preeseed d-i   netcfg/choose_interface select auto yet the  install continues to halt at configure network asking to configure eth0 and wlan0 ? I am trying to build auto installer
<drag0nius> where would one install server applications?
<RoyK> drag0nius: custom stuff?
<drag0nius> teamspeak 3/utorrent servers
<drag0nius> so ye quite custom
<RoyK> usually /usr/local or /opt
<RoyK> drag0nius: have you looked at mumble? good, open teamspeak replacement ;)
<drag0nius> dont think friends would like idea of changing client :P
<drag0nius> im doing some quick-start backup of everything on my server
<drag0nius> wanna put stuff proper way when its installed
<drag0nius> in dhcpd.conf can i put static ip outside of range?
<drag0nius> like range is *.101 - *.150 and i set static to *.100
<Patty_2> Hallo guys, a simple question, I have been playing around with 2 Ubuntu servers lately and a strange thing happen  when i add PS1="\[\e[1;33m\][\u@\h \W]\$\[\e[0m\]" to the .bashrc to change the color of my bash prompt. The bash prompt of server 1 becomes dark yellow, whil e on light yellow on server 2. How can this be? i am not typing anything different??? thanks for suggestions
<cluelessperson> What's a simple email server to use?
<cluelessperson> ?
<cluelessperson> Rather, since I've asked that before.  What's the best way to set up a small email server?   Nothing large, very few users.
<RoyK> !email
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> cluelessperson: I think the "preferred" way is dovecot, but I find that rather strange. I've used courier and cyrus - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<RoyK> anyway - you can use either
<cluelessperson> RoyK:  I keep running into things that are very difficult for me to implement.
<RoyK> setting up a mail server is not very difficult
<cluelessperson> RoyK: I would figure.
<cluelessperson> RoyK: Courier makes it so you don't have to have users installed on the system? :P
<RoyK> read the docs I pointed to
<RoyK> both courier and cyrus, I think, can be setup that way, I guess dovecot too, perhaps
 * RoyK is lazy and uses zimbra
<cluelessperson> RoyK: I think I'll attempt your way, I'll start now
<RoyK> if you want to use zimbra, you need a dedicated machine or vm
<RoyK> it'll be all messed up if you install it together with other stuff
<cluelessperson> RoyK: Why is that?  You can't install/run zimbra with basic lamp?
<RoyK> no, you can't
<RoyK> just beleive me on that ;)
<cluelessperson> RoyK: What's zimbra?
<RoyK> what is google?
<cluelessperson> RoyK: So I believe you that it needs to be isolated, but why is that?
<RoyK> it's a full set with apache, postfix, a bunch of java stuff and all
<RoyK> just beleive me, ok?
<cluelessperson> RoyK: I do believe you, that just sounds... painful
<RoyK> it's not, if you just setup a separate VM and install it there
<RoyK> then it just works
<cluelessperson> RoyK: I'm running my server within a VM
<cluelessperson> RoyK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto
<RoyK> that will work too
<cluelessperson> RoyK:  under "Setting up Postfix" I don't understand what it's telling me to do there?
<cluelessperson> Those parameters aren't defined in that file yet, am I supposed to add them? ;_;
<RoyK> it says so
<RoyK> $ sudo editor /etc/postfix/main.cf
<cluelessperson> RoyK: I'm just confirming on the terminology.  It was following a language scheme, the sudden lack of "add this to this"  threw me.
 * RoyK confirms cluelessperson has a fitting nick
<cluelessperson> RoyK: I'm following its instructions
<cluelessperson> RoyK: I mean, wtf do you mean that I have a fitting nick?
<patdk-lap> royk, your so much nicer than #postfix
<patdk-lap> they would say, use gmail or some other provider for email
<Niel> who can help me with setting up routing for OpenVPN?
<ikonia> Niel: you need to give info if you want people to help
<ikonia> you where just told that in #ubuntu and don't seem to have grasped it
<Niel> Well, I got all my ports open on my VPS, but only applications on the server-side can use the ports, if a client for example starts a minecraft server on port 25565 it won't open on the VPN, and I want the ports to open.
<ikonia> what do you mean "it won't open on the vpn"
<Niel> the ports don't open on the vpn if the client uses a port
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<Niel> vpn
<ikonia> you use a VPN to make a connection to a server on a specific port
<ikonia> you are then on that network
<ikonia> you don't use the vpn to open specific ports
<Niel> yes
<Niel> i know that
<Niel> but I want the user of the VPN to be able to use a port from the VPS
<ikonia> right, so what have you done to validate the port is not available ?
<qman__> you would have to create a new rule, on the fly, to forward the desired port to a given VPN client
<Niel> I tried canyouseeme etc, but my host says all the ports are open
<qman__> that's not part of any built in functionality
<ikonia> the vpn has nothing to do with open ports, it just connects you to that network
<qman__> and that has nothing to do with VPN
<qman__> it'd be the same on your home network
<ikonia> if your network is not open - you need to address that at what ever is blocking your network's level/device
<Niel> if you connect to the VPN, you have another IP, then I want to accept an incoming connection through that IP on port 25565
<qman__> from where
<ikonia> Niel: if the network is open as you say, that will happen
<Niel> yes, but it doesn't happen
<qman__> from the internet, or from other VPN clients
<ikonia> Niel: then it's not open
<Niel> i created an iptables rule for it
<ikonia> Niel: then it's not open
<Niel> if i move the apache port to 25565 it does say it's open
<ikonia> what says it's open ?
<Niel> canyouseeme.org
<ikonia> Niel: ok, so what's listening on port 25565 when apache is not ?
<Niel> the server
<ikonia> what server
<Niel> the minecraft server on the windows pc
<ikonia> what application is listening on 25565
<ikonia> Niel: no, the server on your PC does not listen on the remote servers port
<ikonia> Niel: the remote server must have something listening on it locally
<ikonia> otherwise there is nothing to connect to
<Niel> how can I fix it then
<qman__> or be NATting that port to something else
<ikonia> Niel: make an application (like apache) listen on the port
<Niel> i have routing disabled in OpenVPN panel, does it have something to do with that?
<qman__> or, you know, run the minecraft server on your server on the internet
<ikonia> Niel: that way the client (your windows PC) has something to connect to
<Niel> I want this: The windows pc hosts a minecraft server and is connected to the VPS (openvpn), and when someone tries to join the minecraft server it connects to the IP from the VPN on port 25565
<Niel> is that possible?
<qman__> what do they connect to when they join the minecraft server
<qman__> and where are they connecting from
<Niel> the IP from the VPS ( OpenVPN )
<Niel> and from a windows PC
<qman__> no, from the internet, or as other VPN clients
<lordievader> Niel: There is no possibility to run the Minecraft server on the VPS?
<Niel> i use the vps as VPN
<qman__> lordievader, that's the right way to do it, but I guess he's dead set
<lordievader> Niel: It's not set in stone that the VPS can only do VPS, it can also host your game.
<Niel> I don't want the server to be hosted on the vps
<Niel> i just want to use the ip to host the minecraft server
<lordievader> Kind of silly to throw everything though a tunnel..
<Niel> mmh
<Niel> but its possible right?
<qman__> in theory, probably too slow to actually use
<Niel> I just want to know how to do it
<qman__> there's a second problem
<qman__> your windows PC needs to know to route traffic to the internet through the VPN
<Niel> I have the VPN setup and I can browse the internet through the VPN
<qman__> so for this setup to work, your windows PC must send all its internet traffic through the VPN, not just the minecraft server's
<Niel> it's just the ports that are a problem
<Niel> i know
<Niel> i want the traffic to go through the vpn
<Niel> i need to open the port 25565, so that the client can use the port
<qman__> it is open
<qman__> what you need to do is NAT it to your windows PC
<Niel> I have this option from the OpenVPN panel:
<qman__> I don't know what this openVPN panel is
<qman__> but this has nothing to do with openVPN
<Niel> Routing Should VPN clients have access to private subnets (non-public networks on the server side)?
<Niel> then i have
<Niel> 3 option: no, yes-using NAT, and Yes-using routing
<qman__> completely different, nothing to do with this
<Niel> the traffic already goes through the vpn
<Niel> i'm connected to the VPN, i start my minecraft server on port 25565, and then i check if the port is open and it says closed
<qman__> that's because you haven't set up the port forward
<Niel> on my vps?
<qman__> yes
<Niel> but all ports are open, i asked my host to open them all
<qman__> again
<qman__> nothing to do with this
<lordievader> Niel: But not forwarded to the internet.
<qman__> the port IS open, but it's not forwarded
<Niel> oh
<Niel> i get it
<Niel> so i forward it with iptables?
<qman__> yes
<Niel> what if i disable iptables?
<qman__> then you will have no rules
<qman__> and no forward
<qman__> and probably no VPN
<Niel> and how do i port forward all ports if that is possible
<qman__> it's not
<qman__> stuff won't work if you do that
<qman__> you only need to forward one port, 25565
<Niel> ok
<Niel> i think i disabled iptables with ufw
<Niel> do you know how to enable it?
<qman__> there is no disable/enable, iptables is compiled into the kernel
<qman__> you can only either have rules, or not have rules
<Niel> sudo ufw disable
<qman__> ufw isn't iptables, it's a front end
<qman__> and ufw can't do port forwarding (at least not last I checked)
<Niel> root@niel:~# sudo ufw enable Command may disrupt existing ssh connections. Proceed with operation (y|n)? y ERROR: problem running ufw-init
<Niel> how do i re enable
<qman__> don't
<Niel> oh, can I leave it disabled?
<Niel> is there a command to reset iptables to it's standard settings
<Niel> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --dport 25565 -i eth1 -j ACCEPT <- is this the command to port forward?
<ikonia> this whole concept is flawed
<qman__> no
<qman__> to set up the port forward, you will need several rules, and your client will have to have a static IP on the VPN
<qman__> and that rule is not one of them
<Niel> lol this will never work
<ikonia> correct, it's a very bad idea
<Niel> i need it to work though
<ikonia> I'd like time travel to work
<Niel> well this is something that is possible
<ikonia> Niel: I think you need to address your requirements
<ikonia> it's a very bad idea
<Niel> I just want to use the IP and open ports
<lordievader> Niel: Host the Minecraft server on the VPS.
<ikonia> why not just use open DNS and get people to connect directly to your laptop
<ikonia> doing this over the VPN is wrong
<Niel> ive seen vpn providers that give you an option in the control panel to open a port on the VPN
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with an "open port"
<Niel> port forward
<ikonia> then use one of those vps providers if you feel it's the right thing to do
<ikonia> it's the wrong thing to do
<Niel> I bought the vps for VPN, not for hosting games, and it doesn't have enough ram for a gameserver
<Niel> it's not only for game servers
<lordievader> Niel: Then do as ikonia says.
<ikonia> you bought a vps just to do vpn...but you didn't buy one of the ones that offer the solution you want
<ikonia> you bought one which doesn't have the port forwarding option you want
<Niel> well i didn't know it was that hard to setup
<Niel> and can do more with a vps than just a vpn
<ikonia> then host the game
<Niel> it's not powerfull enough
<ikonia> then get one that is
<Niel> lol no, i want to use it as VPN and be able to accept incoming connections through a port, like port 80, but then for 25565
<ikonia> then set that up
<ikonia> it's a terrible idea, but set it up
<Niel> why do you think i'm here...
<Niel> cause i don't know how
<ikonia> ##netfilter for IP tables rules help
<ikonia> the guys in there will give you specific rules
<Niel> ok
<Niel> how do i join that channel i'm new to irc lol
<ikonia> they will also hassle you that what you are doing is a bad idea
<ikonia> plus you could just use opendns and setup a direct connection to your PC
<Niel> oh click it
<Niel> i don't want to use my ip
<ikonia> Niel: you joined this channel from #ubuntu - so I know you know how
<Niel> no i just closed irc and opened again
<ikonia> but you are forwarding them to your IP
<ikonia> Niel: you didn't if you open irc it doesn't default to this channel
<Niel> it asks me what channel to join
<lordievader> Niel: /join ##netfilter
<Niel> thx
<ikonia> it's #netfilter
<ikonia> sorry , my mistake
<Niel> ok
<ikonia> not ##netfitler, #netfitler
<ikonia> FYI: you're giving away your IP now 81.165.225.142
<Niel> so i just ask there who can help me setup port forwarding on ubuntu server?
<lordievader> I can't spell :(
<Niel> yes, i know
<ikonia> if it's that close a guarded secret you may want to take action on giving your IP out to thousands of users
<Niel> my ip changes every hour
<ikonia> Niel: just explain your iptables problem to #netfilter
<ikonia> Niel: so what's the problem giving it out to join directly ?
<ikonia> if it changes every hour
<ikonia> (which it doesn't
<Niel> it does
<Niel> idk why, ask my provider ;)
<ikonia> well, you've been in here and #ubuntu for 1 hour exactly
<ikonia> it's not changed
<Niel> whatever
<ikonia> yeah, "whatever"
<lordievader> They wouldn't, ipv4 is already running low, your isp doesn't have enough addresses to give another each hour.
<ikonia> I'm only trying to help you by giving you good information to correct the miss-information you have
<Niel> well thanks, i already got alot of help here.
<Niel>  == Cannot send to channel: #Netfilter
<ikonia> !register | Niel
<ubottu> Niel: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> Niel: the guys in #freenode channel can help you register
<Pinguin123> Hello.
<Pinguin123> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 on my terminal server.
<Pinguin123> I got an error during the upgrade of GRUB.
<Pinguin123> Is this the correct channel to ask for help?
<RoyK> Pinguin123: just ask
<RoyK> !ask | Pinguin123
<ubottu> Pinguin123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pinguin123> My /boot is mounted on a mirroring raid of /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1. The rest of the hard-disk is is also in RAID as /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2 and part of an LVM-setup. My backup HD is /dev/sdc. During the upgrade I got the following error: GRUB failed to install to the following devices: /dev/sda  /dev/sdb Do you want to continue anyway? If you do, your computer may not start up properly.  Writing GRUB to boot device failed - continue? After this I
<Pinguin123> got the option to select where I would like to install GRUB: /dev/sda (1000204 MB; SAMSUNG_HD103SJ),  /dev/sdb (1000204 MB; SAMSUNG_HD103SJ) /dev/sdc (250000 MB; WDC_WD2500JS-75N) /dev/dm-0 (64424 MB; vgpasen-slash). After selecting one of /dev/sda or /dev/sdb I get the error message /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Your core.img is unusually large.  It won't fit in the embedding area..  /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this
<Pinguin123> is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume. I tried as an alternative GRUB-legacy, but isntalling this also gave errors. As a last resort I now attempt to use LILO. Installing this with the "boot = /dev/md6" (/dev/md6 is /dev/sda1 en /dev/sdb1 in raid) and "raid-extra-boot = mbr-only" options in lilo.conf. This generated the following output: sudo lilo -v 	Using BIOS device code 0x80 for RAID boot blocks Reading boot sector
<Pinguin123> from /dev/md6 Using MENU secondary loader Calling map_insert_data Boot image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-41-generic Mapping RAM disk /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-41-generic The initial RAM disk will be loaded in the high memory above 16M.  Added Linux  +  * Reading boot sector from /dev/sda /boot/boot.0800 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.  The Master boot record of  /dev/sda  has been updated.  Reading boot sector from /dev/sdb Warning: /dev/sdb is
<Pinguin123> not on the first disk /boot/boot.0810 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.  The Master boot record of  /dev/sdb  has been updated.  One warning was issued. 	It seems to me that I should now be able to safely reboot, is this correct?
<Pinguin123> Sorry for the multiline, I formatted the question as a single-line one in VIM.
<RoyK> Pinguin123: that's ok - noone can say if the system will boot up correctly if grub gives that error, but you can try. if it fails, you need console access and perhaps a CD or a usb plug with the 12.04 installer
<metalball> Hey everyone, got a question about ubuntu-server and VirtualBox
<metalball> after cloning a VM with installed ubuntu-server, the distro hangs on boot with network messages: "Waiting for network configuration..." and then "Waiting for 60 seconds more..."
<metalball> after that it logs in without eth0
<metalball> only lo interface
<metalball> when commenting eth0 lines from /etc/network/interfaces, distro boots faster, but still without eth0
<Pinguin123> RoyK: installing it from the 12.04 installer will fix it?
<metalball> I guess that happens because the MAC of the ethernet device changes, but I have no idea how to "sync" the distro with the new ethernet
<RoyK> Pinguin123: no, but you can probably fix grub manually after booting the fix mode from the server install cd
<RoyK> metalball: wierd - I've installed ubuntu on vbox a few dozen times without issues
<metalball> RoyK: the original installation is doing fine, and the clones also, until I'm changing the MAC for the network device, to get IP from router
<RoyK> metalball: oh
<RoyK> that's common
<RoyK> vi /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<RoyK> and remove the config there
<RoyK> debian/ubuntu links the MAC address to ethX
<metalball> RoyK: mm, so if I'll delete the file, the distro will rebuild on boot? or I have to manually match the MACs?
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> it'll rebuild it
<metalball> cool, I'll try
<RoyK> haven't tried removing it, though, just removing the config in it
<metalball> well, it's safe to remove :)
<metalball> it's rebuilding the file
<metalball> awesome
<metalball> RoyK: thank you very much
<RoyK> np
<daniellog_> Hey, I was wondering if there is some script or something to allow my housemates to download nzb's from nzbmatrix without giving them my login details or me having to do it? like some automated system
<nemo_nihil> anyone here that could help me with nohup?
<nemo_nihil> i am trying to run $sudo su -l www-data -c nohup [command] and I keep getting the error "nohup: missing operand"
<nemo_nihil> but it works if I move the nohup [command] to the next line
<qman__> don't sudo su
<nemo_nihil> how do i do it then?
<qman__> read sudo's manual and find out which switches are right for your purpose
<qman__> sudo su is bad practice
<qman__> and could very well be why what you're doing isn't working
<qman__> use sudo or su, not both at once
<qman__> also, your nohup command probably needs to be in quotes
<nemo_nihil> thanks for the help qman__
<nemo_nihil> i need it to be 'nohup [command]'
<qman__> using sudo su is like doing "sudo sudo" or su -c "su"
<qman__> you'd never do that because it's silly
<qman__> and unnecessarily complicates things
<nemo_nihil> ok, i will try to simplify that as well
<uvirtbot> New bug: #1066570 in qemu-kvm (main) "should build-depend on librbd-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066570
<hggdh> Daviey: there?
<daniellog> Hi, I can't get sabnzbd to start at boot on ubuntu server 12.04, anyone had this issue?
<daniellog> Hi, I can't get sabnzbd to start at boot on ubuntu server 12.04, anyone had this issue?
<daniellog> hello?
<Daviey> hggdh: hey
<guntbert> daniellog: we hear you :)
<daniellog> Awesome :P just trying to make sure the init.d script is executable, but all i did was a simple apt-get install :S
<hggdh> Daviey: bug 1066556 -- care to have a look and decide on importance?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1066556 in debian-installer "MAAS installed via d-i/tasksel: fails when opening the browser to /MAAS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066556
<daniellog> nope, still won't start at boot :S
<Daviey> hggdh: To confirm, you rebooted first, right
<Daviey> ?
<Daviey> roaksoax: see ^^ :(
<hggdh> Daviey: when selected via the isntaller, I logged in the system ater installing
<hggdh> Daviey: when installed manually after system installed, I just used maas
<daniellog> ok, got it to work, but I've had to do USER=root in the /etc/defaults/sabnzbd
<daniellog> which probably isn't the best thing to do
<Daviey> hggdh: yes, but you rebooted out of the installer first, right?
<hggdh> Daviey: well, you *have* to, right? I never seen an installer not to end in a reboot...
<hggdh> Daviey: so, is this a candidate for a respin?
<Daviey> hggdh: most certainly
<hggdh> Daviey: marking it in the pad
<Daviey> hggdh: just done
<hggdh> ack
<hggdh> Daviey: the one bare-metal I have available for maas commisioning is refusing to netboot. My only hope is virsh, but I do not know how to do it
<roaksoax> Daviey pibg
<Titomen> i need some guidance...before i do the hard work of reinstalling everything i need to understand why on the md0 i cannot add sdb1..please help http://picpaste.com/2012-10-14_18-23-44_705-hC9Bf3pX.jpg
<ajmitch> Titomen: you're trying to add dev/sdb1, not /dev/sdb1
<Titomen> ajmitch: didnt you rigth the same thing twice..or i am not seeing..please help
<ajmitch> Titomen: note the lack of /
<Titomen> you mean i need to add a coma ,
<ajmitch> no
<Titomen> i see the /
<Titomen> let me try..thanks
<Titomen> with or without the / does the same?
<Titomen> what else can i try?
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-07
<The_Acid_Toy> how do i set multiple ipv6 addresses on the same interface
<Paulus68_1> how can I install ubuntu server 13.04 on a HP proliant ML310? I have problems with the iSCSI raid configuration
<TripSec> sudo apt-get install git. how do i access once it has dl'd
<raub> Is 01-mail-stack-delivery.conf an ubuntu/debian-specific dovecot config file?
<Paulus68_1> how can I install ubuntu server 13.04 on a HP proliant ML310? I have problems with the iSCSI raid configuration
<raub> Paulus68_1: elaborate?
<Paulus68_1> raub: I have a sata raid enabled through bios
<Paulus68_1> raub: during install I get the notification that it found sata raid and if I wan to activate
<Paulus68_1> raub: then I get the question  to configure ISCSI volumes and on the next tab I need to enter and IP and port for source and target and there I don't know what to enter especially when both drives are inside the server
<Index> a
<Index> a
<Index> a
<Index> a
<Index> a
<Index> a
<Index> a
<Index> a
<Index> a
<Index> a
<Paulus68_1> Index: stop that
<Index> hahha
<Index> i am indo haxor
<Index> u here? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/07/%23ubuntu-server.txt
<Paulus68_1> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! soren, lamont, mathiaz, Pici, Daviey, Tm_T or pmatulis
<Myrtti> Paulus68_1: er, why?
<Paulus68_1> Myrtti: Index is hacking here
<Tm_T> that's not hacking, just ignore it
<Paulus68_1> Myrtti: and flooding without any reason
<Paulus68_1> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/07/%23ubuntu-server.txt
<Myrtti> yes, and I can't see either
<tsimpson> Myrtti: it was a few minutes before you joined
<Myrtti> probably was
<Paulus68_1> thanks anyways
<Myrtti> but since I joined nothing has happened and now there's several ops awake, so I fail to see why the need to call ops again...
<Myrtti> anyway, going back to work
<Paulus68_1> like I said thanks anyway
<Index> http://www.regiohits.com/ina.php
<Index> http://zone-h.org/archive/notifier=Index%20Php list hacked :)
<Myrtti> Index: do you have a support question or are you here just to paste links?
<Rory> He's here to be a waste of the global ipv4 address space
<Paulus68_1> how can I install ubuntu server 13.04 on a HP proliant ML310? I have problems with the iSCSI raid configuration
<zexcriz_> i have to deploy 20 ubuntu machines in my college lab, which is the best way to implement such that, 1. no user can chroot that machine and access the root access. 2. only necessary application's like firefox and terminal runs.
<zexcriz_> i thought of controlling this machine use one server which controls all the 20 machines.
<zexcriz_> any  rough idea which will be the correct thing to do ?
<TJ-> zexcriz_: Sounds like a job for Puppet, Chef, Salt and the like
<zexcriz_> TJ-, the main prob is that students chroot in and get the root access how can i prevent them ?
<TJ-> zexcriz_: Sounds like you have a severe permissions problem then, if regular unprivileged user accounts can gain root
<zexcriz_> TJ-, what they do is use a live cd chroot into the current installation
<zexcriz_> and change config files
<TJ-> zexcriz_: So block the use of the liveCD in the system BIOS/firmware by enabling adminstrator password and locking down what regular users can do, or else use LUKS encrypted systems that either require manual entry of the pass-phrase by a sysadmin (and an automatic penalty for any student rebooting the PC) or dropbear in the initrd to get the pass-phrase from a remote server and log the reboot(s)
<zexcriz_> TJ-, nice info reading it multiple times to understand clearly.
<zexcriz_> TJ-, i can
<zexcriz_> TJ-, i can't understand this  line "  dropbear in the initrd to get the pass-phrase from a remote server and log the reboot(s) "
<TJ-> zexcriz_: "https://matt.ucc.asn.au/dropbear/dropbear.html
<TJ-> zexcriz_: But your simplest route is to use the Motherboard BIOS/Firmware security options to prevent boot from CD or USB or even PXE
<zexcriz_> disabling USB would not be possible as they require to copy their programs on the the USB drives.
<zexcriz_> so the USB ports are enabled.
<TJ-> zexcriz_: Protect against PXE else students could simply move the ethernet cable to a device they control that provides BOOTP/TFTP services
<TJ-> zexcriz_: You can often have the disabled in BIOS but Linux will still find/use them when it has loaded
<zexcriz_> nice point.
<TJ-> zexcriz_: Your best weapon is severe penalties, clearly explained, to each student
<TJ-> zexcriz_: With good logging to a remote syslogd and active scripts monitoring those logs for systems going offline unexpectedly
<zexcriz_> implementing SElinux would help ?
<TJ-> zexcriz_: How?
<TJ-> zexcriz_: Your problem is not with Linux... your problem is *before* the operating system even loads
<zexcriz_> yeah correct
<TJ-> zexcriz_: Have you secured the power and reset buttons? made them non-operational?
<zexcriz_> no i have not done anything to power and reset button, can i make then non-operational ? i was not knowing this before.
<TJ-> zexcriz_: As I said, you can spend a lot of time trying to come up with technical measures to prevent this, or your institution can set clear rules with penalties for anyone breaking them, and then all you need is good active monitoring to catch reboots as they occur.
<zexcriz_> i can manage those machines from a server, and boot the machines when the period is there and shutdown as it get's over, this is one thing i can do by setting power and reset button non-operational.
<eagles0513875_> hey guys what is the reason there are 3 php ini files on ubuntu server one for apache one for php and a 3rd for php-fpm if you use that sort of setup?
<zexcriz_> TJ-, thanks for the guidance :)
<Paulus68_1> how can I install ubuntu server 13.04 on a HP proliant ML310? I have problems with the on board iSCSI raid configuration
<AntelopeSalad> i have an upstart question, if i make a script that looks like this: http://askubuntu.com/a/251581
<AntelopeSalad> and i have an init.d script to make sure a process loads on boot up will they still conflict?
<rbasak> AntelopeSalad: yes. You should either have an init.d script, or use an upstart script to both start a service on boot and to respawn it. You shouldn't have both.
<babinlonston> there are 20 machines in a local area network and all machines are installed with ubuntu 12.04, now i want to access the current users screen graphically how can i get connect and they too need to work at same time
<rbasak> Once you have an upstart script, symlink /etc/init.d/your-service to /lib/init/upstart-job (debhelper does this automatically).
<AntelopeSalad> rbasak: i can't just remove the init.d script?
<rbasak> babinlonston: try #ubuntu for desktop questions. This is a server channel.
<AntelopeSalad> or will the symlink carry over when i update the package?
<babinlonston> rbasak: i asked there same issue and they said me to come here .. so what came here sir
<rbasak> babinlonston: sorry you're being messed around. If you can't get help in #ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community for other community support options.
<babinlonston> ok
<koolhead11> hi all
<zul> hallyn:  so +1 for libvirt
<hallyn> zul: yeah, i guess.  except for the lateness factor, and the proliferation of CVEs for the first month or two of recent releases
<AntelopeSalad> i can't believe how complicated upstart is haha
<AntelopeSalad> even huge tools don't have upstart scripts available
<rbasak> AntelopeSalad: really? I find upstart scripts remarkably simple to write. Especially compared to init.d scripts.
<mdeslaur> AntelopeSalad: in what way are they complicated?
<AntelopeSalad> i've spent close to 7 hours trying to figure out how to get process monitoring
<AntelopeSalad> and i got no where
<rbasak> Define "process monitoring"
<AntelopeSalad> redis, postgres, elasticsearch -- none of these things have upstart scripts available
<rbasak> upstart keeps track of whether the service is running.
<AntelopeSalad> they have non-official gists that are untested
<AntelopeSalad> i simply want 2 things to happen with a few processes
<AntelopeSalad> 1. start when the machine boots , 2. reload if the process crashes for unknown reasons
<rbasak> That's pretty much built in. Write an upstart script and "respawn" will work with it.
<mdeslaur> AntelopeSalad: that's what upstart does pretty much by default
<zul> hallyn:  yeah hmmm..
<AntelopeSalad> yeah but those 3 tools i have do not have upstart scripts available to download
<AntelopeSalad> and i'm in position to write one with zero knowledge
<AntelopeSalad> *no position
<rbasak> In what way is that a problem with upstart?
<AntelopeSalad> because i thought it was some widely used tool
<rbasak> And how does that make upstart "complicated"?
<rbasak> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ is a great guide
<AntelopeSalad> every single vendor seems to use the other version
<AntelopeSalad> the init.d ver
<hallyn> zul: i'm hoping this morning to figure out the virsh add-device problem...  would like that fixed before release!
<rbasak> Well that's fine. Ubuntu works with init.d scripts too.
<rbasak> Just use the init.d script then.
<AntelopeSalad> yeah but init.d won't do the reloading right?
<rbasak> No it won't.
<AntelopeSalad> the reloading part is most important to me
<rbasak> Sounds like "every single vendor" isn't making that feature available to you then.
<zul> hallyn:  thats cool im fixing ftbfses this morning (yay!)
<hallyn> glamorous :)
<AntelopeSalad> yeah which makes me think upstart has no traction and is unused
<AntelopeSalad> postgres, redis and elasticsearch are pretty popular tools, yet none of them have a conf available
<rbasak> That's because upstart works fine with init.d scripts
<rbasak> People tend to write upstart scripts when they need some functionality that upstart provides; otherwise the init.d script suffices fine on an upstart-using system.
<rbasak> It sounds like nobody is using service supervision on your specific tools.
<mdeslaur> AntelopeSalad: upstart is used by RHEL6 and by Ubuntu...both combined represents a pretty big market share :P
<rbasak> Or else they do it themselves and don't share their config.
<AntelopeSalad> i guess they don't share their configs
<AntelopeSalad> are there other alternatives?
<rbasak> An upstart job for a well-behaved daemon is about five lines. Perhaps they consider so trivial that they don't think it's worth sharing?
<AntelopeSalad> it would likely be available somewhere
<AntelopeSalad> if i search for upstart scripts for all 3 of those tools there's very little coverage
<AntelopeSalad> there's a couple of gists where people say it doesn't work, or it has issues, etc.
<AntelopeSalad> in elasticsearch's case i couldn't even find a single one
<AntelopeSalad> just a random newsgroup post where the guy says up front it doesn't work
<TJ-> AntelopeSalad: I recommend reading this http://jtimberman.housepub.org/blog/2012/12/29/process-supervision-solved-problem/
<TJ-> AntelopeSalad: Also, "apt-cache show runit" and read the documentation
<AntelopeSalad> TJ-: does runit have wide vendor support?
<TJ-> AntelopeSalad: You need to ask the vendor's. runit is a solution for process supervision that can run alongside sysv init scripts.
<AntelopeSalad> at this point it seems easier to just forget using monitoring
<rbasak> I fail to understand the real need for this. Need HA? Do proper HA. Need to fix things when they're broken? Monitor your actual service (rather than just a process) and redeploy your instance.
<AntelopeSalad> redeploy your instance?
<rbasak> Yes. You do have your deployment automated, right?
<AntelopeSalad> it seems really common to me that something like postgres might crash out of the blue
<AntelopeSalad> it seems really reasonable to me to have a script setup to detect and fix that without me having to ssh to the server and manually restart it
<rbasak> If it does then I suggest that you have bigger problems. Hiding it under the carpet doesn't really solve anything. Have you actually had postgres crash out of the blue? I never have.
<AntelopeSalad> automated deployment in what sense? i use git to push code to the server
<AntelopeSalad> setting up the server instance from scratch wasn't automated, i just have a million things written down that i planned to move into puppet or something else later on
<rbasak> In the sense that your entire deployment (server, services, scripts) deploys automatically.
<rbasak> If you really have a process crashing problem your process will continue to crash and be restarted and you'll just have a less reliable service, instead of actually fixing it.
<AntelopeSalad> it's never crashed randomly for me but it didn't seem impossible
<rbasak> I suggest you focus on automating your deployments first, and worry about process crashes later.
<AntelopeSalad> i've had ES occasionally lockup
<AntelopeSalad> what's your definition of automated deployment?
<rbasak> Google "devops".
<AntelopeSalad> i mean, i type "git push production master" and it gets deployed
<jrwren> heroku style! <3
<AntelopeSalad> but that really involved almost nothing to setup and it's still very simple
<rbasak> Your server gets stolen / your service provider goes bust / whatever. What do you do?
<AntelopeSalad> well
<rbasak> One command = devops.
<AntelopeSalad> if my ec2 instance gets stolen then i expect amazon to do something about it
<rbasak> Ha ha
<AntelopeSalad> if ec2 goes out then i'm SOL i guess
<rbasak> EC2 instances are defined to have an expectation of doing away at any time.
<AntelopeSalad> and since this is my first project, i haven't looked into setting up the actual server automatically, that was next on my list after i got everything setup
<jrwren> and they do, even if you don't run your own chaos monkey
<rbasak> I suggest you defer worrying about process crashes then.
<rbasak> Just use the init.d scripts for now.
<AntelopeSalad> that feels really wrong but i'll take your advice and forget about it
<jrwren> user-data with cloud-config can get you a long way.
<AntelopeSalad> it feels like flying blind with no monitoring
<rbasak> I suggest you set up external monitoring instead.
<rbasak> Check that the actual service works, rather than some process.
<AntelopeSalad> it's not so much the monitoring, it's having to fix the problem manually
<rbasak> Worry about automation of fixing *after* you've had to fix the same thing a few times manually.
<rbasak> Otherwise you waste effort on fixing things that never go wrong anyway.
<AntelopeSalad> i just incorrectly assumed upstart was widely used and ridiculously easy to setup for common services
<rbasak> It is.
<AntelopeSalad> google says otherwise haha
<jrwren> the manual is really good.
<AntelopeSalad> if you searched for terms like "restart postgres automatically ubuntu" you'll find dozens of people having issues and no real good solutions
<rbasak> That's because the people really using postgres in production don't have that problem.
<rbasak> They monitor whole instances.
<rbasak> They implement real HA.
<AntelopeSalad> so you think all of those people asking the questions are newbies like myself who think they need it but actually don't?
<rbasak> They don't implement band-aid solutions.
<AntelopeSalad> at the very least i should set it up for my application
<jrwren> why would you want to restart postgres automatically?
<rbasak> Yes, or they've implemented something themselves (daemontools, upstart's "respawn", whatever) without further comment.
<AntelopeSalad> i could easily see a node or rails app dying but then working fine if it gets restarted
<rbasak> Or they fix the root cause of postgres crashing.
<jrwren> postgres crashes?
<jrwren> we've had instance run for years.
<rbasak> If postgres really is crashing, and you're using it in real production, then you'll fix the root cause, or have a support contract with someone else to fix the root cause.
<AntelopeSalad> so the moral of the story is trust vendors that their software is rock solid?
<jrwren> hahahaha
<AntelopeSalad> at least the popular ones like nginx/postgres/redis/etc.
<rbasak> The moral of the story is to monitor your actual service, and fix problems that really happen, rather than theoretical ones that never do.
<jrwren> AntelopeSalad: no, 1000x no. also, none of those things are vendors. they are open source projects.
<rbasak> For real production use, you bring in people with experience, or have support contracts with people who have real experience, who can tell you what to focus on.
<rbasak> For a newbie, worrying about postgres crashing is not one of them.
<rbasak> (unless it actually is crashing)
<rbasak> Anyway, I have work to do...
<AntelopeSalad> jrwren: sure but the end result is the same, they are widely used services that are supposedly battle hardened
<jrwren> AntelopeSalad: i'm not sure where you get those impressions and suppositions.
<AntelopeSalad> it's easy to get caught up in monitoring because if you google on the topic there's many different tools/etc.
<jrwren> widely used compared to what?  certainly NOT widely used compared to apache/mysql/php/memcached
<AntelopeSalad> i don't have a usage chart handy
<jrwren> monitoring is great. I say yes to monitoring. If someone tells you that you don't need monitoring, tell htem, yes, and they don't NEED coffee, but it is great to have.
<AntelopeSalad> a quick stat check says nginx is being used on about 22 million sites
<jrwren> AntelopeSalad: getting back to nginx/postgres/redis, I've use the first two quite a bit. The reason I don't monitor them directly is that in my experience, they don't go down. I monitor my apps which use them.
<patdk-wk> what does popularity have to do with stability?
<AntelopeSalad> so you have absolutely nothing in place for those tools?
<rbasak> AntelopeSalad: monitoring that your web site is up indirectly monitors nginx. There's no need to monitor it specifically.
<jrwren> that is right, absolutely nothing. I've also never had an outage where monitoring those would have helped.
<AntelopeSalad> patdk-wk: if ~20 million people are actively using something there's a very good chance all parts of the code gets stressed, bugs emerge and get fixed, etc.
<rbasak> What matters is that your web site is working. Not whether nginx is running or not.
<patdk-wk> AntelopeSalad, not true
<AntelopeSalad> compare that to a home grown web server that you wrote in a weekend , chances are it will be less stable than nginx
<jrwren> AntelopeSalad: you'd think there is a very good chance, but then see java, windows, adobe flash, other common zero day attack vectors.
<patdk-wk> even in high usage,  I doubt 50% of it's capabilities are used
<jrwren> less stable? so lets say I did write a web server in a weekend, I built it off libevent's evhttp and I put some sane limits on request size. What would make it less stable?
<AntelopeSalad> jrwren: could you prove that it's equally as stable as a widely used server?
<jrwren> prove?
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> I have seen extreemly stable software in high usage, crash horrible on idle servers
<jrwren> proof of code correctness is not something I'm interested in, nor willing to spend time doing. I respect others who do it. It is not for me.
<patdk-wk> only took me 2 years, for them to agree it was a bug that should be fixed
<AntelopeSalad> jrwren: btw are you using upstart scripts for your actual application or something else?
<jrwren> an upstart configuration, yes.
<jrwren> +1 for this converstation. It made me realize I should probably figure out how to use it with respawn.
<jrwren> or wait, no. I think I'm using an older style init.d script.
<jrwren> its just a trivial uwsgi config. I've not spent time investigating how to start it with upstart, because I have not needed it.
<patdk-wk> I have moved all my stuff to upstart awhile ago
<jrwren> AntelopeSalad: all of the above opinions stated, you should consider your goals and your values. If your organizational values are to solve these kind of problems first, in favor of a feature release time, then by all means, follow those values. Do the monitoring.
<jrwren> patdk-wk: uwsgi configs to upstart? can you share how you did it?
<jrwren> AntelopeSalad: and then, when you do have some monitoring in place for all of it, share it with the rest of us :)
<patdk-wk> uwsgi? dunno what that is
<AntelopeSalad> jrwren: that's a fun topic in itself because i spent about 15 hours total setting up this machine
<AntelopeSalad> it could have been better spent
<jrwren> AntelopeSalad: if it could have been better spent, sounds like its not mixing with your values.
<AntelopeSalad> working on features, etc. but i didn't treat this as something to compared vs an hourly wage, i wanted to be able to provision an ec2/vps instance and learning has an expense
<jrwren> with the best payoff, IMO
<AntelopeSalad> i don't mind spending time on certain things but i really did get hung up for a silly amount of time on the topic of monitoring
<AntelopeSalad> installing everything was really straight forward with no problems
<jrwren> i'm curious, is this based on past experience? or something else?
<AntelopeSalad> no, all of this is happening right now
<AntelopeSalad> if i already had a solution and things were smooth i wouldn't be in this channel
<jrwren> I mean to ask, do you know what caused you to get hung up for a silly amount of time on the topic of monitoring?
<jrwren> why did you even think about it?
<AntelopeSalad> oh, i was just reading general information on system deployment
<AntelopeSalad> and i like automating things, it seemed like a good idea to make sure my web server could self heal
<AntelopeSalad> i didn't want to have that feeling that i need to keep checking in on it
<jrwren> Can you share what you were reading? I'm just curious.
<AntelopeSalad> or checking my inbox all the time for errors that my app sent
<AntelopeSalad> jrwren: i spent a while over a few days just generally googling for deployment for xyz runtimes
<AntelopeSalad> i don't have a specific link
<jrwren> I'd guess that it was a lot of trade rag and academic stuff.
<AntelopeSalad> jrwren: mostly just blog posts
<AntelopeSalad> the other bits came from sites like SO
<AntelopeSalad> i started with the highest level topics like deploying a server to ec2 and they introduced tools like upstart/etc.
<hallyn> jdstrand: zul: so fwiw, virsh attach-device runs virt-aa-helper differently in saucy than raring:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205041/
<zul> jamespage:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/glance/precise-ftbfs-rc1/+merge/189613
<garrettkajmowicz> Greetings! I have a server which I've upgraded from 10.04LTS to 12.04LTS. Upon doing so, the server now kicks me to the busybox shell on boot. The old kernel still boots fine. When kicked to the busybox prompt, I can simply mount the RFS without a problem. How can I debug this issue?
<zul> jamespage:  just rebuilding libvirt now
<jamespage> zul, great
<hallyn> no, false alarm.  that doesn't appear to be the problem
<hallyn> i guess i can try the raring apparmor userspace package
<zul> jamespage/hallyn: builds fine
<jamespage> zul, good-oh
<jamespage> zul, I'm not comfortable with skipping that glance test
<jamespage> I'm concerned its pointing at something wrong
<zul> jamespage:  thinking about it im not either
<zul> jamespage:  lemme just fix libvirt and ill poke at it again
<jamespage> adam_g, roaksoax: I just hit a nasty bug in the glance charm
<jamespage> two contexts both using the 'ceph' interface naming
<jamespage> I fixed it to specialize the glance CephContext -> CephGlanceContext with a new interface name ceph-glance
<jdstrand> hallyn: virt-aa-helper is being called wrong
<jdstrand> hallyn: /usr/lib/libvirt/virt-aa-helper -h
<jdstrand>     -f | --add-file <file>         add file to profile
<jdstrand> hallyn: the apparmor userspace won't make a difference
<jdstrand> hallyn: some commit made it so libvirt doesn't recognize that it needs to pass -f
<hallyn> jdstrand: the thing is when I install the libvirt package from raring into saucy, it still doesn't do the right thing
<hallyn> and when i isntall saucy's pkg on raring, it does
<hallyn> jdstrand: my paste was wrong.  -f /tmp/d.img *is* being added with sauc's package
<hallyn> (there are 3 calls, one with -f /tmp/d.img)
<jdstrand> hallyn: that is... weird
<jdstrand> hallyn: are there any denials? "grep DEN /var/log/syslog"
<garrettkajmowicz> I have a server which I've upgraded from 10.04LTS to 12.04LTS. Upon doing so, the new kernel image now kicks me to the busybox shell on boot. The old kernel still boots fine. When kicked to the busybox prompt, I can simply mount the RFS without a problem. How can I debug this issue? I've run fsck. The SW RAID driver (RAID0) mdadm shows the array as healthy.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: That could be caused by several issues. What have you checked so far?
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: The health of the RAID device, the health of the filesystem. Everything mounts fine. I don't know why I'm being dumped to the busybox prompt.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: How is the rootfs specified in the GRUB config? By UUID, device mapper name?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: "cat /proc/cmdline" should help there
<hallyn> jdstrand: not for virt-aa-helper or apparmor_parser.
<hallyn> jdstrand: I just got apparmor_parser to stop before actually laoding the profile;  and /tmp/d.img rw *is* in the libvirt-$uuid.files file
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: root=/dev/md0 ro
<jdstrand> hallyn: are there any denials related to libvirt?
<jdstrand> hallyn: also, remind me what the exact problem is?
<hallyn> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205324/
<hallyn> just a sec
<jdstrand> hallyn: oh
<hallyn> yeah so that is the root of the problem :)
<jdstrand> hallyn: can you paste /etc/apparmor.d/libvirt/libvirt-7d781722-69b7-8801-fe96-caf37b7a8969.files?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: OK, so mdadm should have a config in the initrd, in "/conf/conf.d/" I seem to recall, which gets there via an update-initramfs hook
<hallyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205337/
<hallyn> jdstrand: ^
<hallyn> I didn't create that by hand
<jdstrand> hallyn: oh, that is the wrong file-- apparmor_parser shouldn't run on that
<jdstrand> hallyn: /etc/apparmor.d/libvirt/libvirt-7d781722-69b7-8801-fe96-caf37b7a8969 is the file
<hallyn> oh yeah :)
<jdstrand> hallyn: so, I assume apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/libvirt/libvirt-7d781722-69b7-8801-fe96-caf37b7a8969 works?
<hallyn> jdstrand: it does.  BUT!
<hallyn> then when I add the file I'm attaching explicitly, and reload, I still can't attach-device
<hallyn> hm.  it removed it
<jdstrand> can you restate the problem-- I'm confused
<hallyn> jdstrand: ok, sorry, so here is the problem
<hallyn> I'm just doing the attach-device test (from qa-regression-tests) by hand.
<hallyn> I define a vm;  create a img file in /tmp/ to attach;  say virsh attach-device qatest-i386 d.xml
<hallyn> it updates the .files; loads  a new profile;  but libvirt gets denials (logged in syslog) opening the .img file either r or rw
<zul> adam_g/jamespage: libvirt first
<hallyn> I've verified that apparmor_aprser is being called, and it does seem to have the new .img in the .files at that point
<zul> adam_g/jamespage: libvirt fixed even
<jdstrand> hallyn: can you paste those denials?
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: The file does exist at /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm. There are pretty much no contents, though, other than BOOT_DEGRADED=true
<hallyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205364/
<jdstrand> hallyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205337/ doesn't have /tmp/d.img
<hallyn> jdstrand: correct.  it gets added only for the attempt; then libvirt immediately removes it
<hallyn> auto-cleanup code is not a debugger's friend
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: The hooks and scripts from the mdadm package are installed at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/{hooks,scripts}. If you've got it mounted and booted right now, I'd suggest doing "sudo update-initramfs-tools -vuk all" to rebuild the initrd images
<jdstrand> hallyn: virt-aa-helper seems to be doing the right thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205377/ (using a vm of my own)
<hallyn> jdstrand: I agree.  that's why I think it's apparmor userspace or kernel bug
<jdstrand> we would have widespread breakage if it was
<jdstrand> it seems more like the access is happening before the profile is reloaded
<hallyn> jdstrand: well
<hallyn> "/tmp/d.img" rw,
<hallyn> is in the *.files
<hallyn> so I just dont' know what's goin gon
<hallyn> biam
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I performed a sytem update the other day and installed a newer kernel. That built a new initramfs image. That didn't boot either.
<jdstrand> hallyn: did upstream refactor the attach code? they could have moved something so that the lsm hook is wrong at the wrong time. it would (maybe) work on selinux because of file labelling
<jdstrand> s/is wrong/is run/
<jdstrand> hallyn: when developing the driver, some stuff had to be moved around for things like that
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: OK, crack open the initrd image and figure out why it isn't starting and mounting the array
<zexcriz_> after entering this command ln -s /home/UbuntuMirror /var/www/ubuntu   ,  on my apache server i am only getting parent directory displayed nothing else.
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I can crack open the image somewhere. But how do I figure out why it's breaking. I think I managed to save a copy of the output of dmesg somewhere, though it didn't look like it provided anything useful.
<zexcriz_> solved the prob :)
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: I had a server I had to do similar to last week due to various broken RAID arrays on it. my procedure was "mkdir /tmp/initrd; cd /tmp/initrd' zcat /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` | cpio -id" at which point you've got the root of the initrd in the current working directory, and can poke about without the limitations of being in the busybox environment
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I don't think it's a broken RAID array simply because a previous kernel still boots flawlessly. In any case, I've opened up the image. The mdadm binary is there, as is the mdadm config file. The mdadm config file has notably:
<garrettkajmowicz> ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 metadata=0.90 num-devices=2 UUID=5c92f0d9:9cf5be95:03611c5e:a540b92f and DEVICE partitions
<hallyn> jdstrand: here was my experiment.  Wrote a program which does sleep 100; try to open /tmp/a for reading.
<hallyn> start it in a profile which denies read of /tmp/*;  open is denied
<hallyn> start it in that profile; update the profile to allow those reads while it is sleeping;  open is still denied
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: I wasn't implying the array is broken, but that something in the scripts/config is not doing what it ought to.
<hallyn> is that expected?  If so, then how does a running libvirt get updated so as to be able to open the new image file?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Does that config match the one from the initd of the known-working kernel? Be a good idea to crack open the working intrd in another directory and compare
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I wanted to make sure we didn't go down the 'broken RAID' rat hole. I just compared the config files and they have nearly identical contents. The older one doesn't have the parameter "metadata=0.90" in it.
<jdstrand> hallyn: can you give me the test program and profile?
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: However that matches the metadata version of the array.
<hallyn> jdstrand: heh, it's not very sophisticated.   program is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205500/
<hallyn> policies are http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205501/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205502/
<hallyn> uh, sed -i 's/sleep(100)/getchar()/' to make it more usable i guess
<darkXploit> hiii guys anyone can tell me how to unset ETags on ubuntu server.. each time im creating a file in conf.d or add the header unset.. there is an error when restarting apache2.. any hints please with etags.. thnkxx
<darkXploit> in the previous ubuntu server, the etag file.conf can be added.. but not in this one.. i dont understand where is the issue about configuration of etags
<darkXploit> hiii guys anyone can tell me how to unset ETags on ubuntu server.. each time im creating a file in conf.d or add the header unset.. there is an error when restarting apache2.. any hints please with etags.. thnkxx
<darkXploit> Ruetobas has left IRC ()
<darkXploit> 20:01 darkXploit
<darkXploit> in the previous ubuntu server, the etag file.conf can be added.. but not in this one.. i dont understand where is the issue about configuration of etags
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: That sounds right - the newer version of mdadm supports a newer metadata format so that is needed. My checks now would be on the scripts that handle the root device. The root device name is being passed on the kernel command-line, and is extracted to an env. variable I think via the /init script. Then the scripts/* are called in turn... mdadm has a script there. I'd be checking it is in place reading it to see if there is as way to get it
<TJ-> to report debug info of some sort to help when it fails so you know where it has got to and what it is seeing
<hallyn> jdstrand: ok, yes i get different behavior on precise.  So I guess I can formalize the testcase and open a bug.
<hallyn> <sob>
<hallyn> (that's a sob, not 's.o.b' :)
<jdstrand> hallyn: your test program fails without confinement
<jdstrand> $ ./a.out
<jdstrand> failed
<jdstrand> hallyn: "r" is for reading. /tmp/ab doesn't exist
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: In the non-working image I have ./mdadm-functions ./local-premount/mdadm ./init-premount/mdadm. The working image has only ./init-premount/mdadm
<darkXploit> sudo rm -rf /
<darkXploit> tru this guys
<darkXploit> try
<hallyn> jdstrand: so create it :)
<jdstrand> hallyn: adjusting to 'w', then I get:
<jdstrand> $ aa-exec -p /usr/bin/serge -- ./a.out
<hallyn> jdstrand: like i said i'll create an actual test tarball that does the work for you
<jdstrand> success
<hallyn> don't aa-exec
<hallyn> copy the profile into /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.serge
<hallyn> start the program; switch the profile;  continue the program (by hitting a key)
<hallyn> before saucy, it'll continue with the new profile
<hallyn> as of saucy, it continues with the old
<jdstrand> hallyn: hit a key? what you gave me doesn't look at user input
<hallyn> jdstrand: I said to 'sed -i 's/sleep(100)/getchar()/' :)
<hallyn> like i said lemme get it fully automated
<jdstrand> I missed that
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: I'm not sure why there are two, probably some difference in local versus possible NFS rootfs
<jdstrand> hallyn: I can confirm
<jdstrand> jjohansen: we have a bug regarding reloading the profile
<jdstrand> jjohansen: hallyn is creating a reproducer and filing a bug. but basically, if start a program under confinement that doesn't have an allow rule for a file, the later use apparmor_parser -r on a profile with the access, the running process doesn't have the new rule in effect
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I concur. Likely to handle assembling other arrays after the rootfs is mounted.
<garrettkajmowicz> What's next?
<jdstrand> hallyn: thanks for finding a reproducer. we'll get that fixed up-- but almost certainly in an sru
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Well, I'd change the mdadm script to add "set -x" to the top so that the shell echos each line being executed, then I'd rebuild the initrd with that change included. Then I'd reboot the system with "break=top" or similar to stop the init scripts at a suitable point either just before or just after mdadm runs. If you do "grep -rn 'maybe-break' ./init ./scripts/* " you should get a list of the scripts and lines where those scripts might be b
<TJ-> roken-into, with the break 'name' you can use at the kernel's "break=..." parameter.
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Here's the output from dmesg from a boot attempt from a few weeks ago. The long delay at the end was because I manually mounted the filesystem with 'mount /dev/md0 /root -o ro'
<garrettkajmowicz> http://pastebin.com/BM1PydAF
<darkXploit> hiii guys anyone can tell me how to unset ETags on ubuntu server.. each time im creating a file in conf.d or add the header unset.. there is an error when restarting apache2.. any hints please with etags.. thnkxx
<darkXploit> in the previous ubuntu server, the etag file.conf can be added.. but not in this one.. i dont understand where is the issue about configuration
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: I don't see any clues there. The only thing I can think of is, the command-line refers to /dev/md0. I've seen instances in the past whereby mdadm brings the device up as /dev/md127 or similar... that'd easily break rootfs.
<ikonia> that's normally a glitch in either the static mdadm.conf or persistant udev rules
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I'd agree, except that in these cases there is only 1 MD device, *and* it is brought up as md0. If I was getting a funky md device I'd be all over that.
<garrettkajmowicz> I will be able to try rebooting my server with that option in about 5 hours (when I get home from work).
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: I'm looking at "./scripts/local-premount/mdadm" - the last line "mountroot_fail || panic ..." is probably where its failing for you, so we need to work back starting with the mountroot_fail function
<hallyn> jdstrand: jjohansen: bug 1236455
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1236455 in apparmor "Running tasks are not subject to reloaded policies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236455
<hallyn> nice number
<jdstrand> hallyn: thanks!
<hallyn> np - ttyl :)
<jdstrand> hallyn: maybe it will get in before release, but not the next upload
<jdstrand> jjohansen: ^ your call on timing
<hallyn> jdstrand: ok.  let's all give a quiet thanks for the qa-regression-tests :)
<hallyn> now i suppose i should track down the qemu nic test failure :(
 * jdstrand hugs qrt
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Is the hostname set? I see mention of mdadm needing that, in the "./init" script
<smoser> adam_g, jamespage i'im going to open a SRU bug for "pull in openstack released havana packages"
<jamespage> smoser, I think that makes sense
<smoser> should i just make it affect all openstack packages ?
<smoser> ie, nova, ceilometer, python-nova-client. ....
<jamespage> smoser, yeah: including heat and ceilometer
<jamespage> but not the clients
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I'm not certain. I'm looking at my image and not seeing anything which sets that. I thought hostname was supposed to be set up as a part of the main boot after we switch root.
<smoser> not the clients?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: What file-system is used for the rootfs?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: hostname will be copied into initrd from the real /etc/hostname when doing update-initramfs. I was wanting to be sure it is set there.
<jamespage> zul, not the clients right?
<jamespage> smoser, they don't line up with havana normally
<zul> no not the clients
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: ext3 is used. I don't see anything in either the working or non-working images which set the hostname.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: That'll be set via a script in the rootfs, but probably no important in this case.
<smoser> novnc?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: When the system boots have you removed "quiet splash" so you can see any messages from the initrd scripts before the busybox shell starts? The scripts emit some useful diags that will help pinpoint where the issue is by correlating those back to the scripts
<smoser> zul, ^
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: That's what I thought. A /etc/hostname does exist in the rootfs, though I don't see it copied anywhere into the initfs.
<smoser> duh. never mind.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Well the ./init script looks for it in /etc/hostname
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Yes - I removed quiet and splash. There's nothing printed which I've seen which useful. I captured dmesg as I was hoping anything interesting would be there.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Looking at ./scripts/local-premount/mdadm it'll exit the script returning 0 (success) if the function "degraded_arrays" returns false. That implies that mountroot_fail won't be executed. The console messages should indicate if mountroot_fail is being called prior to the shell
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: If you could tar.gz the /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /boot/initrd.img-${KVER} and upload them somewhere I could replicate the issue in a VM here
<garrettkajmowicz> I'd like to point out that the naming of these functions is a little counter-intuitive.
<TJ-> Is it?
<garrettkajmowicz> Do you have a place I can scp them to?
<adam_g> smoser, is there a TLDR for curtin + maas setup?
<garrettkajmowicz> Found something ... hold on.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Yes.... in private
<smoser> adam_g, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~smoser/+junk/xinstall/view/head:/maas-usage.txt
<smoser> see line 20 to 42
<smoser> but basically:
<smoser> maas-cli $MAASNAME tags new name='use-fastpath-installer' \
<smoser>      comment='XINSTALL' "definition=true()"
<smoser> should "just work".
<adam_g> smoser, so its basically just install pkg and tag nodes?
<smoser> adam_g, should be.
<adam_g> cool thanks
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I've scp'd both of those. I'm using grub version1 (no mandate to upgrade), so I sent the menu.lst file. I think that's what you're looking for.
<TJ-> yes thanks, just wanted to be able to recreate the boot sequence exactly
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Would you like the kernel binaries as well?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: No, I have everything else here in VM-land
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Just to be clear - there is no partition-table on md0, it is a pure ext3 file-system?
<sk1pper> hi folks, are there any settings required on apache if an mp3 file is included in html code?
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: What would be the best way to figure this out? fdisk -l of /dev/md0 shows: Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<garrettkajmowicz> I *believe* it's a pure filesystem.
<Rory> garrettkajmowicz: You could try to mount it
<garrettkajmowicz> Rory: The 'mount' command shows: /dev/md0 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Rory> sk1pper: What do you mean "included in html code?" could you give a quick example of what you mean, and what sort of behaviour you want?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Yes, thought it was, but losing track of everything we've covered :)
<TJ-> sk1pper: You'll possibly need to set the mime-type of .mp3 files so that the Content-Type HTTP header causes the browser to render the MP3 via a media player
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: No worries. I'm thrilled to have somebody helping. This has been an issue for ... a while.
<sk1pper> Rory: here is an example: <embed src="test_music/test05.mp3"/ width="300"height="100">
<sk1pper> this is suppose to play the test05.mp3 when i visit the page, but it doesn't
<sk1pper> TJ: thanks, I will try that
<TJ-> sk1pper: You'll need to know the correct mime-type, then use this: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_mime.html#addtype
<TJ-> sk1pper: According to RFC3003 it should be "audio/mpeg"
<sarnold> sk1pper: I could imagine some browsers may not auto-play or might be configured to not load embedded objects like that..
<sk1pper> TJ-: thanks, i have to add "AddType audio/mpeg mp3 MP3" in apache configuration
<TJ-> sk1pper: "The extension argument is case-insensitive"
<TJ-> sk1pper: So you don't need "MP3"
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: I'm taking a break for dinner here whilst deboostrap completes the Precise install into md0, will report back later.
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Sounds good. I should go look for late lunch. Thank you for your time and dedication.
<adam_g> smoser, using curtin + newer maas, tagged fast-path nodes should have a cloud-config file associated with it instead of a traditional pressed?
<smoser> adam_g, yes.
<adam_g> smoser, is /etc/maas/preseeds/preseed_xinstall still relevant?
<smoser> no.
<smoser> adam_g, /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata
<smoser> that is the config file that is sent to curtin
<adam_g> oh
<adam_g> updating the 'maas' package doesn't actually update maas
<adam_g> ii  maas                             1.4+bzr1656+dfsg-0ubuntu2~ctools0 Ubuntu MAAS Server
<adam_g> ii  maas-cli                         1.4+bzr1551+dfsg-0ubuntu1~ctools0 Ubuntu MAAS Client Tool
<zul> adam_g: https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/glance/run-full-suite/+merge/189684
<adam_g> smoser, [Mon Oct 07 18:50:06 2013] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] configuration error:  couldn't perform authentication. AuthType not set!: /MAAS/static/images/amd64/generic/precise/xinstall/root.tar.gz   <- any hint?
<smoser> adam_g, join #maas
<zul> adam_g: http://people.canonical.com/~chucks/ca/
<adam_g> zul, looks okay.what do we need it for?
<zul> adam_g:  need to rebuild kombu with a newer version of python-pika because it exposes a bug with glance
<adam_g> zul, ah
<resno> can anyone suggest a union filesystem, aka one that presents several seperate disks asone? i looked at aufs but its not support but with a patchd kernel
<tarvid> http://pastebin.com/NVuQCFEt
<tarvid> The directory sites/default/files is not writable.
<tarvid> is there a security setting that would make that directory non-writable?
<bitbyte> hey guys
<bitbyte> I'm trying to move data to one folder and get it ready for transfer to another drive, going to use rsync but the drive dosnt have much space to play with what would you recommend
<bitbyte> the command i was using was rsync -v -r --remove-source-files SRC DEST but the source files last time were never removed and the size was just doubled
<adam_g> smoser, hallyn  filed this against juju-core but not sure if its an lxc or cloud-init thing. https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1236577
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1236577 in juju-core "container's /home/ubuntu/ spawns with incorrect permissions, preventing SSH access" [Undecided,New]
<hallyn> oh i thought you were saying that i filed that bug :)
<adam_g> hallyn, doh
<hallyn> utlemming: are you still watching the ubuntu-cloud template?  up for an easy fix?
<hallyn> adam_g: these are ubuntu-cloud right?
<smoser> --numeric-uid ?
<smoser> yem.
<adam_g> hallyn, i think?
<smoser> yep. carp.
<smoser> that sucks.
<smoser> hm..
<hallyn> the ubuntu cloud template chowns it manually...
<smoser> what!
<smoser> no it doesnt
<smoser> why haven' twe seen this before ?
<hallyn> sorry, the *ubuntu* one does
<smoser> because adam_g's system has an *existing* user 'ubuntu' that isn't uid 1000.
<hallyn> adam_g: whatrelease and what lxc versions?
<smoser> this iwll only be a problem for 12.04 instances.
<hallyn> smoser: lxc-ubutu-cloud just uses metadata.  so is this a cloudinit issue?    /me confused
<smoser> hallyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206704/
<hallyn> didn't we do that already?
<adam_g> hallyn,   1.0.0~alpha1-0ubuntu6~ctools0 on precise
<hallyn> i swear we've been over this...   what in blazes
<hallyn> ~ctools0 ? :)
<smoser> hallyn, that line is completely wrong as it is
<smoser> tar -xzf if just plain stupid
<smoser> i'm surprised it has not caused issues before.
<smoser> its only a problem for ubuntu 12.04 where the ubuntu user already exists
<smoser> in 12.10 and later the ubuntu user is created during boot (done from inside where it doesn't matter)
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Heading home. Back online in about an hour.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: OK, I'm fighting grub1 :)
<hallyn> smoser: ok but that doen't limit what needs fixing.  all releases can install precise guest
<hallyn> adam_g: so if i fix i in saucy will that percolate to the cloud archive?
<smoser> hallyn, right.
<adam_g> hallyn, it should
<hallyn> smoser: if tar -zxf is dumb beyond needing numeric-owner, do you want to give a proper patch?
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206704/
<smoser> is there something else necessar ythere?
<hallyn> oooooh.   it was rsync we dealt with before
<hallyn> ok will push soon, thx
<smoser> hallyn, note '-p' and '--numeric-owner'
<smoser> adam_g, thanks.
<hallyn> smoser: yes
<smoser> luckily, i think that in most cases where juju will use this it wont matter.
<smoser> as juju will have deployed an instance of a cloud image
<smoser> so the tar will luckily do just about everything right
<hallyn> smoser: so will the two tar's in build_root_tgz not need that?
<hallyn> (it only gets called if there is no *-rootfs.tar.gz...  dunno what cases that happens in)
<hallyn> i guess not as it should be symmetric :)  (it untars then tars)
<hallyn> zul: so you were going to push the new libvirt, or not?
<hallyn> if not, can you stick it in ubuntu-virt ppa?
<hallyn> i'm gonna stick qemu 1.6 in there as well in the next few days
<hallyn> eh, sent an email, read at your leisure :)
<jamespage> adam_g, you will enjoy bug 1236439
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1236439 in neutron "switch to use not fully qualified hostnames breaks upgrades of l3-agent" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236439
<jamespage> that gave me a moment this afternoon
<adam_g> jamespage, jeez
<adam_g> jamespage, if they're going to break that there, they should do the same for compute nodes
<adam_g> or wait, i read it wrong
<jamespage> adam_g, neutron lined up behind compute
<adam_g> that changes aligns with how nova handles hostnames, too
<jamespage> nova rather
<adam_g> yea
<jamespage> adam_g, interestingly the dhcp services where OK - they can run HA now on multiple nodes
<jamespage> but l3 can't yet afaict
<jamespage> adam_g, neutron actually cleared down all of the router definitions on the gateway post upgrade...
<zul> hallyn:  yeah ill start it tonight
<zul> jamespage:  so glance i got it to past with testsuite with ./run_test.sh -N -P
<zul> jamespage:  so i am gonig to upload a glance ubuntu2 with the run_test.sh
<jamespage> ok
<adam_g> zul, dont we need to specify -N to avoid venv?
<zul> adam_g:  yeah i meant what we have in bzr currently
<qwebirc191198> TJ-: I'm baaaack.  :-)
<TJ-> garretk: ha. I sent messages to your other log-in expecting you'd be using 'screen'
<garrettk> Multiple computers. I *though* I'd exited at work, but, well.
<garrettk> I will let you know that my home computer NIC resets on occasion (driver problem which is why I want to upgrade kernels), so I may occasionally disconnect and reconnect.
<smoser> hallyn, probably, yes.
<smoser> oh. symetric. funny.
<smoser> no it would need it. its not symettric
<smoser> because if the host had a user 'ubuntu' (uid=500), the tarball will get that users uid.
<smoser> and then when extracted would have (uid=500)
<smoser> but inside, the /etc/passwd had the user uid=1000
<smoser> so that'd screw up.
<justizin> anyone else have piles of tmpfs .. /run/shm lines in output of things like 'df' ?
<sarnold> justizin: $ df | grep run | wc -l
<sarnold> 4
<sarnold> duno if that's _piles_... :)
<justizin> $ df | grep run | wc -l
<justizin> 2700
<sarnold> 2700 is definitely _piles_. Wow.
<justizin> yeah it just increases all of the time, all of my 12.04 boxen
<justizin> it means that someone who doesn't know how to use grep can't easily read the output of df. ;)
<sarnold> justizin: what are they? per-user mountpoints? or per-application shared memory segments? or...?
<justizin> tmpfs on /run/shm type tmpfs (ro,noexec,nosuid)
<justizin> all of them
<justizin> the fstab line on 12.04 is odd, it's : tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults,ro,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<justizin> however /dev/shm is a symlink to /run/shm .. haven't had much exp with symlink mount targets, but seems like it could cause some funniness
<justizin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169495/what-are-run-lock-and-run-shm-used-for <- seems to suggest that all of /run should be one tmpfs in the modern world, as well
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-08
<sarnold> justizin: well, 4 would be fine, 2700 is trouble.
<justizin> even 4 seems like 3 too many ;d
<sarnold> justizin: any idea what process is doing that? :)
<justizin> i'm not even sure how to investigate
<justizin> those are system mounts
<justizin> these aren't like SHM segments
<sarnold> justizin: naaah they're nearly free to setup, 4 vs 1 is probably only a few kilobytes difference in the end
<justizin> right, but i think it indicates a bug that gets out of control and creates 2700 on some systems..
<justizin> 4 is an incorrect number. ;)
<justizin> just not harmful
<sarnold> justizin: darn. I was hoping you'd have some idea, because my idea is ugly -- if you install auditd, you can use auditctl to log every 'mount' system call, and collect data on what is going on that way.
<justizin> anyway just sniffing it out, i tried changing the mount to /run/shm and rebooted the box (non-prod), we'll see if it has a pile of mounts tmrw :)
 * justizin re-adds #ubuntu-server to auto-join
<sarnold> justizin: I think it'd be something like this: auditctl -a exit,always -S mount -F success=0
 * justizin nods
<sarnold> justizin: oh, maybe success=1. Or leave that off. meh. poor documentation. :) hehe
<garrettk> TJ-: I'm back. Unfortunately, TTY7 didn't display anything of note. Generic status of the speed of the RAID algorithms available, etc.
<garrettk> However, I looked at /tmp and noticed something interesting.
<garrettk> There were two soft links in there: ./mountroot-fail-hooks.d/20-lvm2 ./mountroot-fail-hooks.d/10-mdadm
<TJ-> garrettk: Yes, they are created by the initrd scripts
<garrettk> I'm pretty certain that both of those scripts failed to execute. I tried manually running "set -x" and then running the mdadm script, but all I got was an error complaining that the particular link in /tmp already existed. I guess -x doesn't propagate down the call stack.
<TJ-> garrettk: What's the content of the system's /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ? It should have something like "ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=..."
<garrettk> TJ-: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 metadata=0.90 num-devices=2 UUID=5c92f0d9:9cf5be95:03611c5e:a540b92f
<TJ-> garrettk: OK, aside from UUIDs nothing different to my test setup
<zul> hallyn:  still around?
<garrettk> TJ-: So should I start looking to stuff 'set -x' everywhere possible and see what happens?
<TJ-> garrettk: I think it needs it in  "/scripts/local" at the start of the mountroot() function
<garrettk> TJ-: Rebooting/testing. Back shortly.
<smoser> hallyn, stgraber sent mail on my comment above to lxc-devel.
<garrettk> TJ-: Well, I attempted the boot. Unfortunately, the kernel decided to panic, complaining that it couldn't mount the rootfs.
<garrettk> FWIW, I stuck "set -x" in several locations.
<TJ-> garrettk: maybe you caused a syntax error in your placements?
<garrettk> Possibly relatedly, the kernel decided that there was a problem with the SATA link to one of the HDD, so now my array is rebuilding.
<garrettk> Maybe. Any good way to test that?
<TJ-> It sounds to me like there's something more going on with that newer kernel version.
<garrettk> TJ-: Maybe.
<TJ-> have you tried reinstalling it (apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.2.0-54-generc-pae) ?
<garrettk> I don't see much point - the busybox shell has happened with every kernel since I've upgraded. I've gone through lots.
<TJ-> You can still boot with older kernels though?
<garrettk> Yeah, prior to the upgrade.
<garrettk> That's how I'm able to talk to you now.  :-)
<TJ-> which kernel version is the latest that starts?
<garrettk> 2.6.32-46 starts. 2.6.32-47 fails.
<garrettk> I've tried diffing the initrds, but there is a *lot* which changes between them.
<TJ-> Could it be that the MD is a red herring? maybe something *before* that is causing the failure... such as kernel modules that are supposed to be loaded
<garrettk> -47 got created as a part of the automatic "sync to head-of-line of 10.04 before upgrading"
<garrettk> TJ-: I'll buy that.
<TJ-> Anything special on that system, device-wise, that'd need a kernel driver module in the initrd to boot?
<garrettk> Nope.
<garrettk> It's an ETX board with an add-on NIC. 1 HDD, 1 SDD, mirrored/RAID1.
<garrettk> No encrypted filesystem. AMD board (x86_64 instruction set)
<TJ-> the hard disk and solid-state disk are the two halves of the mirror?
<garrettk> TJ-: Yup.
<sarnold> how well did that work out, before things stopped working entirely?
<garrettk> Erm. I didn't test it for long. My previous motherboard up and died, so I put this one in. The old harddrives were PATA connection, and the new MB only has SATA, so I pulled one of the old HDDs out (as a backup), PATA/SATA adaptor on the other, and plugged the SSD into the MB. I powered things up, fiddled with mdadm for about an hour and everything was up and working.
<garrettk> Then I discovered that the ethernet chips on the MB and the NIC have known driver issues which cause them to drop link every now and again.
<garrettk> So after a day or so I performed the upgrade to 12.04.
<garrettk> Everything seemed to work between the hardware upgrade and the software upgrade.
<garrettk> But it didn't get a lot of "soak" time because I wanted to be able to maintain TCP connections for longer than 20 minutes ...
<garrettk> Anything else I can fill in?
<TJ-> I don't think so... I need to go sleep, but I'll think about this and return to the test VM if I have any inspiration
<garrettk> TJ-: Thanks for all of your help. Rest well. I'll poke some more.
<sarnold> garrettk: oh man :/ not even an hour with it functional. bugger. :/
<garrettk> sarnold: No - it worked for about a day or so before I upgraded.
<garrettk> It took me an hour to get mdadm to do what I wanted.
<sarnold> garrettk: ah
<sarnold> garrettk: still, not much time to get to know how the mixed raid thing worked.. I was just curious if you got ssd read speeds and hdd write speeds or what :)
<garrettk> sarnold: Something like that. It's a router/personal mail server. I've done a bit of benchmarking, but not much. I'm limited to the slowest device for write, but reads fly.  :-)
<garrettk> So it works well for my needs.
<sarnold> garrettk: cool :)
<garrettk> The next storage device I'll buy will be another SDD, completing the slow (but financially sound) transition.
<sarnold> *nod*
<sarnold> after switching to SSD for my laptop, I -really- don't want spinning metal speeds again, but the cost per byte is awesome. :)
<patdk-lap> :)
<patdk-lap> we switched from a 100 15krpm disks to 48 ssd's for our san :)
<garrettk> patdk-lap: From which manufacturer?
<patdk-lap> purestor
<garrettk> patdk-lap: I don't know them - I work for NetApp.
<sarnold> patdk-lap: zounds. I drooled over those 15k drives for a loooong time.
<garrettk> I'm going to try something else. I'll be back in a few.
<sarnold> patdk-lap: it was hard for me to believe that my consumer ssd makes even those 15k drives look quaint and cute.
<garrettk> Back. And, I think I have something interesting to go on, too.
<jotterbot1234> hey guys, can someone confirm if the paragon HFS+ drivers support volumes LARGER than 2TB
<qq__> This may be a dumb question but why do the iso releases (http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/) get built from the week of the point release (8/22/13 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule) and the cloud images (http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/) get built from the latest week (10/3/13) ? Is there a difference?
<garrettk> Ha! I think I've figured out what's going on!
<garrettk> Yup. Just confirmed it.  :-)
<garrettk> The utility wait-for-root does, among other things, return the filesystem type.
<garrettk> For some reason, it decides to detect the filesystem type of the root device (dev/md0) as LVM2_member. This is true even for the kernels which work.
<garrettk> However, the newer images have updated the local script so that it passes that value into mount.
<garrettk> That is, before it was running mount -r /dev/md0 /root
<garrettk> Now it is running mount -r -t LVM2_member /dev/md0 /root
<garrettk> Clearly LVM2_member isn't a mountable filesystem type (and is incorrect in any case) so mount now fails.
<justizin> sarnold: if this line isn't present in /etc/fstab at boot, it's added: tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults,ro,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<sarnold> justizin: yeah, quite a lot of the system won't work without that mount. You still shouldn't have thousands of them, but I expect a fair number of applications would fail without shm segments available..
<sarnold> garrettkajmowicz: excellent troubleshooting :) nice to know there's a rational cause..
<justizin> sarnold: but /run is already mounted as tmpfs, what good does it do to mount /run/shm as tmpfs? do you know of any docs on what that's actually for? it comes up a lot in google and stackoverflow for chrome, but this is just a server running nginx, unicorn, and postgresql.. i see this a lot on ubuntu servers running postgresql, but i can't logically connect /run/shm with the shared mem strategy of postgres
<justizin> nor do i understand why it would be mounted hundreds or thousands of times, or why if it's necessary it's not just documented and commented, but instead something forces that line into /etc/fstab in startup
<justizin> anyway i'll keep digging :)
<sarnold> justizin: it's used for shmget(), also used by chrome and some X11 modules
<sarnold> justizin: the different mount points are so that they can get different mount options... moment..
<sarnold> justizin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208065/
<sarnold> justizin: if it were all on a single mountpoint, it'd be too easy for temporary files to collide with shared memory segments, or the other way around -- and system administrators would have no options for configuring how much memory to allow for different uses
<justizin> ah fair enough, if they use hashes that can collide or something
<justizin> but having 2700 of them, like i did earlier today?
<justizin> that was on a test server noone uses and that doesn't have backups running, should be almost no transactions at all
<justizin> the mystery remains! :-P
<justizin> anyway thanks for being a sounding board, i appreciate it!
<justizin> i am only chatting on it here because if we find a misconfiguration, we could help to fix it for everyone.
<sarnold> justizin: and obviously something is busted somewhere, that really shouldn't happen. :) have you had a chance to throw auditctl at the problem?
<justizin> i have i need to dig the logs more
<justizin> it's pretty late here, i'll dig them tmrw
<sarnold> excellent!
<sarnold> thanks
<justizin> but i do think postgres has something to do with it
<justizin> it's on all my staging / dev boxen where the whole stack is smashed together
<justizin> i don't think it's on my prod postgres, but that's 9.0 on 10.04
<justizin> so i'd love to sort this before i launch fancy new SSD monster prod DBs on 12.04 with 9.2 or 9.3 postgres..
<justizin> and since it sets at boot, i'm not sure it's postgres' fault, maybe it's a dependency postgres installs, who knows..
<justizin> i hate to say, i love debuntu, but this is the sort of thing that has me thinking CoreOS.   But if I went Docker I still think Ubuntu would be a better home.
<sarnold> no doubt, coreos has attractive points.
<Paulus68_1> during setup on a hp proliant ML310 server I get stuck during the raid configuration of the onboard iscsi. it gives the message that it finds a iscsi raid configuration and it gives the option to activate yes / no when you select yes it request to configure the Iscsi drives by entering a source ip+port + user and password Also need to do this for the destination drive
<justizin> it does but i'm just not confident enough about unattended environments to have an OS with zero useful userspace..
<justizin> I want to keep most of my devs, even my CTO if possible, hands off prod, but i want to be able to feel comfy and my lead ruby dev is an emacshead. ;d
<justizin> but CoreOS is audacious fasho :)
<anternat-> hello
<anternat->  hello, i can ssh to my server fi,ne from within lan but not wan, i got a hostname from dyndns , made router changes where necessary, but when i connect from internet ip there s no way i can get rid of that "access denied" error with my correct password
<rbasak_> smoser: bug 1236724
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1236724 in uvtool "cloud-localds missing from cloud-utils" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236724
<rbasak_> smoser: need cloud-localds in the cloud-tools pocket
<anternat-> .......
<anternat> i cannot login to my ubuntuserver 12.04 via ssh from wan,port forwarded and  did most. alwways "  access denied" what must i do
<rbasak> !patience | anternat
<ubottu> anternat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<rbasak> anternat: sounds like you have a networking problem, rather than anything specific to Ubuntu Server really. By default, sshd on Ubuntu Server doesn't differentiate where a connection is coming from. Perhaps you're connecting to something else, not your Ubuntu Server?
<anternat> not sure
<anternat> but i get the connection and login screen fine just it doesnt accept me "access denied"
<rbasak> You can see the reason for "access denied" in /var/log/auth.log on your server, assuming that your connection actually got there.
<anternat> alreayy looked in there :(
<sgran> the way to tell that you see what you think you see is, on the server, tcpdump on the wan port on port 22/tcp.  Then try to ssh to it.  If you don't see traffic on the server, you're connecting to something else
<sgran> if you do see traffic, then it's worth doing some debugging
<anternat> how to dump that sgran
<delinquentme> https://gist.github.com/delinquentme/6881477
<delinquentme> can someone explain what that initial test is checking for??
<sgran> tcpdump -i <wan nic name> port 22
<anternat> ty sgran but dunno what wan nickname is :(
<anternat> i thought it was host name but it wasnt
<sgran> anternat: if you run 'ifconfig', it will list your nics and their configuration.  You should be able to figure out which nic is your wan port
<bluenemo> hi guys. i'm trying to setup openstack on a few old servers for testing and evaluation. i'm trying to get maas running with it. the servers are all already running 13.04. i can add new nodes but there status is "Failed Tests". Is there a howto to add existing installations to maas?
<anternat> oh myyyy
<anternat> flooding as hell
<sgran> that means you've picked your lan port and you're seeing your own ssh traffic
<anternat> yup eth0 was the nick
<anternat> ty
<anternat> sgran can u have a look at here ? http://pastebin.ca/2464036
<sgran> anternat: that doesn't tell me very much
<sgran> does the host fingerprint match your host?  Did you see any traffic on eth0 when you were trying to connect?
<anternat> sgran sorry bro, almost done, i think i have miscong in routers config that is my roter and not my server, sorry for the mess
<sgran> I thought it would be something like that :)
<anternat> :) TY very much all the same
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all, I am running apache on a server and I have locked down the directory... so I cannot CD into it... but just wondering how to run the following command from its parent directory... sudo rm apache2/*.gz
<d1rkp1tt> Without it considering the wildcard as part of the filename
<rbasak> hallyn: please see bug 1236726 - completely breaks the ubuntu-cloud template in Saucy I think.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1236726 in lxc "lxc ubuntu-cloud template is broken due to bogus tar option" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236726
<d1rkp1tt> Sorry if my question is not for ubuntu-server, I was told in #bash and #ubuntu to ask it here
<rbasak> d1rkp1tt: you could do something like "sudo sh -c 'rm apache2/*.gz'" if I understand what you want.
<rbasak> d1rkp1tt: you need a root shell to interpret the *, since your own shell cannot expand it.
<d1rkp1tt> will test that... thanks
<d1rkp1tt> same result
<d1rkp1tt> no such directory
<d1rkp1tt> so, I am in /var/log
<d1rkp1tt> to look into /var/log/apache
<d1rkp1tt> I sudo ls apache2
<d1rkp1tt> But cannot delete files within that directory at the moment without resetting its perms... CD into it... then run 'rm *.gz'
<d1rkp1tt> I really just want to leave the perms as is, but tidy up.. rotate logs, move logs off for analysis etc
<rbasak> Can you pastebin an exact copy and paste of what you tried?
<rbasak> (and the subsequent error)
<rbasak> Also repeat the same thing but with ls instead of rm, and include an exact copy and paste of that, too.
<d1rkp1tt> ls
<d1rkp1tt> works
<d1rkp1tt> will paste though
<d1rkp1tt> oh wait...
<d1rkp1tt> huh..
<d1rkp1tt> so the last command looks like it worked, even though it errored
<d1rkp1tt> ...
<d1rkp1tt> Thanks for that
<d1rkp1tt> rbasak, mind If I ask what a root shell is?
<rbasak> It's a shell running under root privileges
<d1rkp1tt> rbasak, Thanks for your help
<rbasak> np
<d1rkp1tt> rbasak, You led me to this... http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_lts0080.php which is great..
<d1rkp1tt> on expansion
<rbasak> d1rkp1tt: that looks pretty good, thanks.
 * rbasak makes a note
<d1rkp1tt> You know anything about apache2 log rotation on Ubuntu by any chance?
<rbasak> It's probably handled by logrotate.
<rbasak> See /etc/logrotate.d/
<d1rkp1tt> Thanks
<sgran> hmm.  Anyone here responsible for the cloud-repo?  The ceilometer in the havana tree is hardly usable
<jamespage> sgran, are you using -proposed or -updates?
<sgran> both
<jamespage> sgran, OK - so its out of date
<sgran> it seems so
<jamespage> sgran, the staging ppa is the most up-to-date right now
<sgran> where is that?
<jamespage> ppa:ubuntu-cloud-archive/havana-staging
<jamespage> sgran, once we have glance rc1 fixed up that will be synced through to -updates
<jamespage> sgran, this is a good report to look at - http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/cloud-archive/havana_versions.html
<sgran> cool, thanks - that's a help
<sgran> now to figure out how to get hold of that repo
<plm> Hi all
 * Derbedeu from where i can buy a good shell ?
<jamespage> adam_g, I think we are probably ready to start with https://code.launchpad.net/~openstack-charmers/charm-helpers/to_upstream/+merge/189838
<soren> Does using MAAS imply using juju in any way?
<jamespage> soren, no
<jamespage> although juju has been the primary consumer and hence driver of maas features to-date
<gartral> errg
<gartral> gareth@kitsunet:~$ sudo swapon -f -U f831c4d1-bc6f-4d5b-b2e1-09439a4ddbb5
<gartral> swapon: /dev/sda1: swapon failed: Invalid argument
<gartral> f-what?!
<gartral> nvm, fixed it, had to re-init swap
<bananapie> Hello,  I am seeing segfault at 0 ip 00007fda3efe2362 sp 00007fda27564dc8 error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[7fda3ef5a000+17d000] in my logs on my asterisk server, I am using asterisk from repo. Is there anyway to convert this into useful information without recompiling ?
<plm> I have multiple 3G data usb cards. I can connect each of them separately and access the internet. All 3g cards are using differents ISP. Is there any way i can aggregate the bandwidth of these cards to enjoy the combined speed? What i mean is simultaneously plugging in all the cards and getting the sum total of the bandwidth. I would like to create a big virtual link with high bandwidth upload (7 Mbps for example) to sent a high quality real time video stream
<soren> jamespage: Cool, thanks.
<jamespage> soren, np
<jamespage> zul, adam_g: did either of you request ceilometer and heat be added to the MRE yet?
<TJ-> plm: yes, with a combination of bonding and VPN to a remote end-point which Masquerades the bonded link
<plm> TJ-: hmm.. more details please =D I was researching about multilink ppp
<rbasak> plm: it can be done but it's pretty advanced stuff. You generally need help from your ISP(s) unless you control the other end or are sending UDP only.
<plm> rbasak: I don't have any help from ISP, I need to do something trnasparent..
<rbasak> plm: see http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html. You can't do something completely transparent without help from the other end, since your three links will have three different source IP addresses.
<plm> rbasak: I can control in other side, will have my server... and about UDP is not problem. I need just sent video streaming , and udp is fine for this
<TJ-> plm: I use it for bonding multiple links into a datacenter, but as rbask says, its advanced and can take some time to perfect.
<rbasak> Ah if you control the other end then you can tunnel and you're fine.
<rbasak> (not that it makes it any easier)
<resno> any suggestions for a union filesystem? im looking at mhdeffs, but it uses fuse and slows down transfers
<plm> rbasak: just for clarify: when I talk about I control in other side, is not other side where ppp are connected, just I will have a server in datacenter where I can access it after 3g ppp established with the ISP
<rbasak> plm: yeah that's fine. Your ISPs will see three streams; your servers will split and recombine them.
<plm> rbasak: hmmm..
<plm> rbasak: are you talking about I will not have a combination of bonding, but just split it in box1 and recombine them in box2?
<smoser> stgraber, hallyn how do you want me to handle this...
<smoser> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=alpine.DEB.2.02.1310072033430.4094%40brickies&forum_name=lxc-devel
<smoser> wow, a sourceforge link.  that takes you back.
<stgraber> smoser: hallyn is out this morning I believe. I just acked and pushed your version of the patch upstream, I'm now updating the patch in the Ubuntu package to match
<smoser> thanks, stgraber
<smoser> rbasak, https://bugs.launchpad.net/uvtool/+bug/1236724
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1236724 in uvtool "cloud-localds missing from cloud-utils" [High,New]
<smoser> really you just need to depend on the newer version
<smoser> your 'apt-get install' didn't have a reason to upgrade cloud-utils so it didn't
<stgraber> smoser: can you confirm this looks right: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6209552/
<smoser> stgraber, can you give a bit and i'll actually *test* it ?
<smoser> :)
<stgraber> smoser: sure :)
<smoser> it does look right though
<rbasak> smoser: oh. Sorry. I'll look - thanks.
<smoser> rbasak, i'd just depend on >= 0.26
<smoser> or you can just do 0.27 to be safe.
<jamespage> zul: OK - copying everything apart from xen to -proposed
<zul> sweet
<zul> jamespage:  glance built ok?
<jamespage> zul, yes
<jamespage> that is weir
<jamespage> d
<zul> jamespage:  huzzah
<jamespage> run_test.sh always resulted in me pressing the power button before
<zul> jamespage:  i think we were a couple of versions behind on dependencies that the testsuite needed
<jamespage> zul, best cloud archive ever then?
<zul> jamespage:  the last one is always the best one
<jamespage> zul, yeah - you just get good at it then another lts comes along
<jamespage> lol
<jamespage> next cycle will be a walk-in-the-park
<jamespage> lol
<jamespage> is it ever....
 * zul checks in a mental insitution
<rbasak> smoser: in fact just cloud-image-utils (>= 0.27) should do, right?
 * rbasak doesn't need growpart, vcs-run or ec2metadata
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> that shoudl be fine.
<smoser> stgraber, i'm still trying to test
<smoser> but one thing is don't drop the "" around it.
<smoser> as thats a bug itself
<smoser> i dont know if i did that or you did
<stgraber> smoser: Serge added the "" in his patch, you didn't add them in yours so they appear as removed in the diff
<shasha> when I close vi with ZZ command, it does not close, all I get is ~~~~~~
<shasha> how do i go back to command line
<shasha> ?
<jamespage> sgran, fyi I just started pushing updates into proposed - will take a few hours to build across the board
<smoser> stgraber, well, i didn't patch his pathc locally. ijust did it against trunk at the time.
<jamespage> -updates pocket will take less time
<stgraber> smoser: right and trunk never contained the "" AFAICT
<zul> jamespage:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-cinderclient/+bug/1236901
<smoser> ah. ok. well, add them. i cant stand the thought of being git-blamed for code that odesn't deal with spaces in a filename
<smoser> :)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1236901 in python-cinderclient "FFE for python-cinderclient 1.0.6" [High,New]
<stgraber> :)
<sgran> jamespage: \o/ was just going to ask if you could do some of that :)
<sgran> that will be a big help, thanks
<zul> hallyn:  ping
<stgraber> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6209640/
<sgran> I'm trying to do some pre-release bug fixing, and having something to work against makes it lots easier :)
<jamespage> sgran, ~3 hrs or so to build and sync out to  the archive
<jamespage> sgran, ditto - but I can run from PPA - guess you are firewalled right?
<sgran> yes, sadly - we have a mirror machine that reserves internally, though
<sgran> so I can pull from the ppa, it just needs a bit of faff :)
<jamespage> sgran, I've hit one big-ish issue
<jamespage>  bug 1236439
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1236439 in neutron "switch to use hostnames like nova breaks upgrades of l3-agent" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236439
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I'm not certain if you saw the posts I made after you dropped off for the evening last night, but I figured out what was going on.
<garrettkajmowicz> Data and solution posted: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307509/upgrade-to-12-04lts-dumps-to-busybox-on-boot
<jamespage> and a minor niggle with nova interface attachment in bug 1236875
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1236875 in nova "unable to hotplug additional network interfaces into instances" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236875
<jamespage> sgran, are you testing ceilometer? or heat even?
<jamespage> (not got that far yet)
<sgran> both, yeah
<sgran> I'm not using l3 agents - we use hardware routers for the gateway here
<sgran> thankfully :)
<sgran> I'm trying to get a heat autoscaling group that behaves like an AWS one - instance autorestarting, add to ELB, etc
<sgran> I think I have the last set of patches to go in now, once I figure out which metrics from ceilometer indicate an 'unhealthy instance'
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: No I didn't, I disconnect when I leave. I'll go have a read!
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: !!! I was looking hard at "${FSTYPE:+-t ${FSTYPE} }" too!
<smoser> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6209672/
<stgraber> smoser: ok, good, pushing the second patch upstream and cherry-picking that into Ubuntu
<smoser> so http://paste.ubuntu.com/6209640/ is fine with me. it has the additional quotes around "tarname" and "imgname" (versus what i tested), but that should not cause problems.
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Now I create a Launchpad account to file a bug against initramfs-tools (for wait-for-root detecting the wrong FS type) and go on my merry way.  :-)
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: I'll work on it
<stgraber> smoser: lxc uploaded
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Looks like it could be a udev issue, since wait-for-root is using the udev db to get the FSTYPE
<zul> jamespage:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/python-cinderclient/1.0.6/+merge/189885
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Interesting.
<garrettkajmowicz> Is there any way I can manually test or see that on my system?
<smoser> stgraber, thank you.
<zul> smb: ping
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: The udev report? or what /sbin/wait-for-root returns?
<smoser> stgraber, you can adjust state of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1236577 as you see fit.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1236577 in lxc "container's /home/ubuntu/ spawns with incorrect permissions, preventing SSH access" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> (ie, fix-committed in lxc or -released, whatever you consider "committed to trunk")
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: The udev report. I know what wait-for-root returns.  :-) If this is due to udev somehow, we ought to be able to work this backwards and figure out *where* this is coming from. Ideally I'd like to be able to see udev spitting out something incorrect so we know that the problem lies there or below instead of in wait-for-root.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Yes, I'm looking at that now.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: It strikes me that maybe there are some leftover LVM metadata markers on one (or both) halves of the RAID1 array which cause the issue. Have the underlying disks ever had LVM ?
<stgraber> smoser: is that related to the thing that we just fixed?
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I ... don't know. Maybe?
<garrettkajmowicz> This system has been in use, with upgrades, for 6 years now.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: FS detection is an art not a science, it can sometimes depend on the order in which the fs-sniffer tools are called, if other (unused) metadata is also on the raw devices
<smoser> stgraber, it is the bug that is "--numeric-owner is necessary"
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Running fdisk against the underlying drives shows the partitions to be of type "fd  Linux raid autodetect". There's no partition table on the partitions themselves, or /dev/md0
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: If you boot into the bad initrd with "break=mountroot" you can use udevadm to check out the info on md0
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: "/sbin/udevadm info --query=all --name=/dev/md0"
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Both the good and bad initrd returned an incorrect fstype. It's just that the "good"  image didn't pass the incorrect type to mount and thus fail.  :-)
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: good point, lets find out what udev reports then... can you pastebin the entire report? maybe redirect it to a file in the rootfs after mounting it, then pastebinit after boot is complete?
<stgraber> smoser: right, so marking fix released in Ubuntu then
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/3DJqUwUH
<jamespage> zul, cinderclient +1
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: So there's the issue... we've gone from initramfs-tools to udev... and I suspect we'll end up in another package yet
<zul> jamespage:  thanks
<zul> ok back in about 40 minutes
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: I think I've found it. Just a sec.
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/dy6pi2a0
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Yes, that matches what udev reports
<garrettkajmowicz> So, there is *some* leftover bits of LVM on the block device, I guess.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Yes, which explains everything!
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: No wonder I couldn't reproduce it :)
<garrettkajmowicz> So ... outside of reading raw disk blocks, how would I know WTF was going on?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Because it didn't boot... that's a big clue :)
<garrettkajmowicz> Thanks.  :-)
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: You'll need to "pvremove" on that
<garrettkajmowicz> I'm attempting to run it remotely. I guess one of the things which through me for a loop was: Incorrect metadata area header checksum. That makes me think that it isn't a LVM volume.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: At least its sorted and not a major bug in the code!
<garrettkajmowicz> Even though it is marked on disk as being one.
<garrettkajmowicz> And yet mount has no problem with it.
<garrettkajmowicz> Okay - so this is probably a supportability issue of some kind. Any bug you think I should file over this? Maybe for better diagnostics or something?
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: No, its a sysadmin bug! Always ensure devices are correctly wiped when re-assigning
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: My guess would be if lvm wasn't installed in the initrd, it'd have worked. You recall there was a /tmp/20-lvm-mountroot-failed or whatever file? That, in retrospect, was a big clue, alongside the /tmp/10-mdadm file
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: Only now though do we realise the implications
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: True, though I'd argue that running mke2fsck on a device really ought to, you know, make it that.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: It did ... but the sectors it writes to won't always coincide with those of a myriad other file-system and container formats and their meta-data, and you don't want to have to zero every block just to format a FS.
<plm> rbasak: http://simonmott.co.uk/vpn-bonding
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: Right. However, if the blocks are used to identify the other FS. IDK. I'm of the view (and experience) that when something isn't quite right, there should be an obvious indication of this, and what should be done. The wait-for-root was returning LVM2_member for years and at least 2 releases without the system breaking hard.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: I think it is the difference between wait-for-root delegating to udev, and mount which delegates to the various mount.${FSTYPE) tool helpers that do the detection
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: I agree that it should highlight the reason for the failure more prominently in the mount failed messages, rather than just a whole list of reasons why it may have failed
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: That makes total sense. And, at the same time, a nice message to the console of 'mount command failed' would have been nice. Even better if mount kicked out something saying explicitly that the fstype specified wasn't recognized or didn't match the fs found.
<smoser> jamespage, https://bugs.launchpad.net/neutron/+bug/1156932
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1156932 in python-novaclient "User can't modify security-group-rule via nova-api if there are duplicated security group name" [High,Confirmed]
<smoser> how did you triage that as "High" priority ?
<smoser> that seems a very simple case of "well don't do that then"
<garrettkajmowicz> Rather than having to enable debug mode and hope you can save/read the file somewhere.
<jamespage> smoser, that needs revising
<jamespage> at the time we thought it was more impacting that it is now
<smoser> k
<smoser> well, i just moved to low
<jamespage> done
<jamespage> me too
<smoser> i'd just leave this to be fixed upstream if someone seems motivated
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: the thing is, there is no fstab to refer to in initrd, only the "root=device" so it had to use auto-detect and rely on it. That's why your fix was to add the rootfstype to the kernel cmd-line. So the tool has no way of knowing what fs-type to expect
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ-: What is the "it" we are talking about here? If the script doesn't pass in -t=<incorrect value> to mount, everything works fine. There are only a few cases where that value makes any sense. You're trying to mount a filesystem as a different compatible filesystem. Eg. mount ext3 as ext2 to avoid journal replay.
<TJ-> it == mount
<garrettkajmowicz> Why does mount need to be passed the fstype at all? It seems to autodetect everything just fine.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: I'm not sure but I'd guess the reason for the switch is to drop the requiremernt to include in the initrd all the mount.${FSTYPE} helper binaries, because udev is already there and able to do the job
<garrettkajmowicz> Poking around, I suspect it might be for the "treat this blog of random bytes as an undetectible encrypted filesystem". I only see helpers for fuse and encrypted filesystems.
<TJ-> garrettkajmowicz: revision 151 in Dec. 2009 introduced wait-for-root and the "mount ${roflag} ${FSTYPE:+-t ${FSTYPE} }${ROOTFLAGS} ${ROOT} ${rootmnt}"
<garrettkajmowicz> TJ - the -t was passed in to a different section, the one dealing with loopback filesystems. The main mount part did not pass in the fstype.
<jrwren> on 12.04 anyone filter dhclient message from rsyslog  have a howto?
<RoyK> hi all. trying to find a scalable NAT solution here, would linux allow me to use several IP addresses for NAT if I have thousands of clients behind it, as to scale better? With only 65k ports and thousands in TIME_WAIT, it won't scale too well
<rbasak> RoyK: you just give the SNAT iptables target a --to-source range of IPs.
<RoyK> rbasak: any way to do this dynamically based on load?
<hallyn> smoser: but you didn't add --numeric-owner to the *First* tar xf (from imgfile)?
<smoser> i did write numeric owner
<smoser> you translated that to numeric-uid
<smoser> oh crap. no i didn't
<smoser> :-(
<jamespage> sgran, most things have synced out to -proposed now
<jamespage> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/cloud-archive/havana_versions.html
<jamespage> sgran, have a few armhf issue to resolve before promotion to -updates
<delinquentme> save for a WINE application ... there should be  no instance when ubuntu / linux is looking for a *.dll file right?
<sgran> jamespage: great, I'll deploy in the morning and start a new round of patches :)
<ikonia> delinquentme: you've been given another example
<ikonia> delinquentme: why don't you just tell us the REAL problem
<ikonia> rather than asking this loaded question
<delinquentme> ikonia, I'm attempting to load a spectrometry codebase for a piece of hardware called "ocean optics"
<delinquentme> and the ipython library it looking for a *.dll file
<ikonia> so it stands to reason that it's either written with mono in mind, or for a windows playform
<ikonia> or a .dll file that is propritary to that software and nothing to do with windows dll's
<delinquentme> to my limited understanding linux equivalents are *.so libraries ... however I'm not sure.  Should I be attempting to point the code base to the *.dll file? or the .so file?
<ikonia> delinquentme: I would talk to the people who make it and get install and run time requirements
<delinquentme> ok so *.dll files aren't explicity windows files?
<delinquentme> it could infact be used in linux installs
<ikonia> that's not what I said
<ikonia> please re-read what I said
<delinquentme> ikonia, what is mono ?
<ikonia> a windows runtime environment for linux based systems
<ikonia> think of it as a cross-platform setup for c#
<justizin>  ikonia : comparisons to the jvm are sometimes useful
<justizin> except for linux silverlight being abandoned
 * justizin shakes fist at netflix, microsoft, and novell
<ikonia> justizin: what ?
<justizin> mono has more in common with the jvm than it has anything to do with windows
<justizin> IL being an ISO standard or somesuch
<sarnold> hah, so it is.. http://www.iso.org/iso/home/store/catalogue_ics/catalogue_detail_ics.htm?csnumber=58046
<justizin> you get the feeling however this sort of impotent encapsulation in the .NET product stream is the best thing that comes out of being uppity and standards oriented at microsoft. :-P
<ikonia> justizin: sorry, missunderstood what you where responding to
<ikonia> now I see what you are saying
<justizin> no worries :)
<jamespage> adam_g, have you seen any issues deploying rabbitmq via charm on precise?
<adam_g> jamespage, i haven't. what are you seeing?
<jamespage> adam_g, install hook failure - rabbitmq won't start
<jamespage> its intermittent
<adam_g> jamespage, are you running on a tiny instance?
<jamespage> m1.small
<adam_g> jamespage, hmm haven't hit that
<jost> Hi! I've set up an Ubuntu Server system, with the home directory encrypted (using the option in the installer). Now when I log into that machine with SSH, the home file system does not seem to be mounted, and the things written in the README file do not work. How do I need to configure the machine that it mounts the encrypted fs on SSH login?
<jost> In /etc/fstab the filesystem is listed as ext4 with default mount options
<TJ-> jost: You need to move the $USER/.ssh/ directory out of /home/. There's a recipe for putting in /etc/ssh/ that I've used in the past
<jost> TJ-: I've done that already, so logging in via public key works now
<ikonia> it again raises the question....did you really need encyption
<ikonia> the odds are "no"
<jost> ikonia: I like encryption, and use it for almost everything
<ikonia> apart from when you login via ssh
<TJ-> jost: When you say "home file system" what do you mean? is there a file-system specifically for the user, or for /home/, or what?
<jost> TJ-: A file system for /home (the only one on that disk)
<sarnold> jost: as I understand it, the user's _password_ is used to wrap the key used for encrypting the data -- are you certain it is supposed to work with public key authentication?
<TJ-> jost: OK, well that should auto-mount at boot-time, nothing to do with log-in. If it isn't there then your /etc/fstab entry has a problem
<ikonia> it shouldn't be session based
<jost> sarnold: I think that is the problem...
<sarnold> jost: aha! I thought I'd seen this before. http://askubuntu.com/questions/115497/encrypted-home-directory-not-auto-mounting
<jost> Ok, I think its best to drop encryption of the whole file system here, and only encrypt specific folders or the files themself. Thanks @sarnold, ikonia and TJ- :-)
<TJ-> jost: ecrypts does exactly that! It's a stacked file-system. It doesn't encrypt a block file-system at all
<jost> TJ-: The problem here is the need for manual input of the password. The machine is meant to be accessible by scripts, e.g. for backing up data.
<TJ-> jost: The best way to achieve what you want is to have an LUKS-encrypted LV for /home/$USER, with a key-file in one of its slots, such that when you ssh into the server you can trigger an unlock using a key-file that is passed over the ssh link from your local client
<sarnold> jost: investigate http://duplicity.nongnu.org/ -- this does the cryptography on the client, looks nice :)
<jost> sarnold: Thats what I'm using, works fine :-)
<sarnold> jost: oh hooray, thanks for the vote :)
<sarnold> (I've been meaning to set it up for a year now..)
<jost> But the disk may not only be used for backups, other stuff might g et there too
<smoser> adam_g, how do i kick http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/cloud-archive/cloud-tools_versions.html
<adam_g> smoser, it runs hourly on cron there
<smoser> hm..
<adam_g> smoser, if you branch lp:ubuntu-reporst you can run it locally
<smoser> thanks.
<adar_> hi
<adar_> Do you know some good documentation (advanced tutorial) on the server configuration ??
<sarnold> adar_: check out the server guide in the topic :)
<adar_> I now :) I search something other :)
<sarnold> adar_: anything specific? the lartc guide is incredible if you want networking knowledge..
<adar_> thank
<chowder> not sure if this is the right channel but I can't find anyone else that would be able to help me with Xen. I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 final beta. I've installed the necessary packages for Xen.
<chowder> my setup uses luks over LVM. I'm very new to this and I can't really figure out how to decrypt my LVM partition and then resize the logical volume for my Dom0 (Ubuntu 13.10)
<chowder> my ultimate goal is to simply make space for Windows and run it alongside Ubuntu
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-09
<phillw> Hi, if there are any ubuntu-server admins about, could you please approve my email to the area. It is for 14.04 manual... thanks.
<jmleddy> ?
<TripSec> Does Truecrypt run in ubuntu
<bazhang> !truecypt
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<babinlonston> Any one there to guide me installing guest operating system in kvm via command line
<lotuspsychje> does someone know what to fill in setup, in the iscsi part with ip/port/username?
<hxm> hi
<hxm> i have a RAID 5 and I changed an hd because it was damaged
<hxm> now it works again and the filesystem is corrupted
<hxm> fsck won't check it
<hxm> how can I force a fsck for this partition?
<ikonia> hxm: how did you setup raid,
<ikonia> hxm: how many disks are in the array
<hxm> the raid was working for a long time, I have 8 hd of 2Tb each one, I replaced one hd, then make it online, rebuild the data and after one day it finnish
<hxm> then started the OS and fstab can't mount the partition because it has errors
<hxm> so I try to run fsck and it says is an unknown partition
<ihre> What is the best way to discover what is causing a high cpu wait time? I cant monitor top or iostat 24/7 ofcourse
<smoser> jamespage, so should i expect golang to build armhf ?
<DenBeiren> Hi there,.. i tried installing boot-repair on a system with a livecd
<DenBeiren> the repo is added, but the package can't be found
<DenBeiren> any ideas?
<vila> hallyn: hi, is this the right channel to discuss about bug #1227937
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1227937 in lxc "lxc-start is unconfined but has a profile defined" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227937
<vila> hallyn: ha, looks like this is already discussed in #ubuntu-devel, going there
<hallyn> vila: yup, we're talking there :)
<ThRiX> Hi at all!
<ThRiX> I just installed all the necessary components to get a PXE server, but after selecting the system to start from the client, is the word "loading".  Using Ubuntu 10.04.4 lts
<ThRiX> I read in a guide:"This does not work for a PXE server running 10.04.1 LTS, nor does it work for clients trying to run 10.04.1 LTS. The client receives an offer from DHCP, gets the kernel, and fails while trying to load.  NOTE: It WILL work if you add required module names in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules (module names for your network adapters, like forcedeth or tulip)"
<ThRiX> and I added in "/ etc / initramfs-tools / modules" module "bnx2". But the result is not changed ...
<ThRiX> you have any advice?
<hallyn> ThRiX: I run pxeboot like this:  http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2011/12/15/simple-netboot-setup/  <shrug>  (everything i know is in there :)
<Lord255> hi
<Lord255> i have mysql with phpmyadmin and i saw that on the stats page the server name can be found. i want to change the name of the server but would it cause any harm in other services or not?
<baggar11> Lord255: probably not locally. If you other machines accessing via hostname, then yes.
<Lord255> baggar11, yeah thx. :) i was worring that for example phpmyadmin sets the variables during the install and wont get updated by the hostname change
<baggar11> Lord255: I'm pretty sure I've changed hostnames on a phpmyadmin hosting box with no issues.
<baggar11> Lord255: good luck
<Lord255> :\
<Lord255> did the change, but on phpmyadmin on the variables page i can see still the old hostname :\
<Lord255> hah. restart of the mysql solved the issue.
<Lord255> thx a lot!
<abradley> I have this in smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214345/  but I'm getting this error when I try to write to the share from windows 7: http://i.imgur.com/KNN3yOv.png
<abradley> I have this in smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214345/  but I'm getting this error when I try to write to the share from windows 7: http://i.imgur.com/KNN3yOv.png
<sarnold> abradley: "ready only"?
<sarnold> abradley: check your samba logs. I bet it complains about that.
<abradley> [vol1]
<abradley>         comment = GlusterFS
<abradley>         path = /mnt/vol1
<abradley>         browsable = yes
<abradley>         guest ok = yes
<abradley>         ready only = no
<abradley>         create mask = 0755
<abradley> read only = no
<abradley> that bad?
<Pici> don't paste here, please.
<ancaster> hello. Does anyone know of good guides (online or off) for planning how to RAID/partition different kinds of servers?
<ancaster> I understand technically how to configure raid/lvm,
<ancaster> but I'd like to know more about different patterns for doing so. E.g. RAID 1 two drives for the OS, and then RAID10 the rest for storage. Is this a good idea?
<ancaster> In my particular case, I work at a university lab where we have a compute server with 16x2TB drives.
<lenios> ancaster, it depends on what you want
<lenios> and if the system disk is really important to you
<jamespage> smoser, build log? I don't see why noe
<jamespage> not
<jamespage> it might be a problem with the fact that the CA ppa's are using PPA builders
<jamespage> openvswitch fails for that reason
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> jamespage, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cloud-archive-private/+archive/cloud-tools-proposed/+build/5086233
<ancaster> lenios: generally then, do you typically create one large RAID array? This server will be used by many users to run processing jobs, and store data.
<ancaster> lenios: We have a backup device for system/data.  I suppose then uptime for system/data is equally important
<ancaster> lenios: I may have just convinced myself one large array is okay. :-)
<mgriffin> if i wanted to get a new package in ubuntu, would i want to create a ppa first and then submit it for review, or similar?
<lenios> ancaster, you might want to do 2 partitions, one for / and one for data
<lenios> just in case you need to reinstall everything
<lenios> because even if you have backups, it will take way more time to get the data back than the system
<lenios> mgriffin, ppa would be a good start
<mgriffin> lenios: what would be the next step?
<lenios> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<mgriffin> ty
<lenios> if it's not ubuntu specific, the best way is to submit it to debian
<mgriffin> alright
<zul> adam_g:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/swift/1.10.0.rc1/+merge/190222
<smoser> hallyn, why did you make kvm curses all cutsie ?
<hallyn> me?
<hallyn> smoser: i'd need some more details...
<smoser> i blame you for everything
<smoser> run 'kvm -curses'
<smoser> and watch the cursor dance annoyingly all over
<smoser> its painful over a remote link
<hallyn> in saucy?
<hallyn> (waiting on install)
<smoser> yeah, in saucy
<hallyn> i'm not seeing dancing.
<hallyn> I am however seeing colors
<hallyn> smoser: I don't see anything in git log to explain it...  is your $env the same ?
<smoser> i think its probably seabios, hallyn
<ancaster> lenios: thanks for all your help.
<abradley> Is there a way to setup a high availability nas with ubuntu server?
<Gregor_> Hello, i got a mini itx server, and i want to replace the 0,5tb with a 2tb. Are 2tb widely supported, or should i take a 1TB?   Intel nm10 chipset, I found nothing in data sheets...
<lenios> Gregor_, are you talking about software or hardware support?
<Gregor_> Hardware
<Gregor_> lenios: already got a solution, ty =)
<Darkstar1> evening all. Just a qq, on the same server can I setup the ftp login for different accounts to different user directories
<Darkstar1> ?
<AntelopeSalad> i'm getting a GPG error (signature invalid) when trying to apt-update after adding this https://launchpad.net/~rwky/+archive/redis
<AntelopeSalad> any idea on what to do to fix this? i installed redis on box #1 from there a few days ago and now i'm trying to do the same on box #2 (same OS) but i am getting that error, it worked fine earlier on box #1
<AntelopeSalad> i googled a bunch of different SO answers but all of them failed to fix it
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: if you use apt-add-repository, it'll automate downloading the gpg signing key used for that ppa
<AntelopeSalad> i ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rwky/redis
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: if you add the deb entries by hand, you'll also need to add the key by hand..
<AntelopeSalad> then sudo apt-get update
<AntelopeSalad> that's the point where it fails with the signing error
<AntelopeSalad> it reported OK after doing the keyring stuff too, which is making me wonder why the update fails
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: so it -did- do the keyring juggling but still broken? hrm. can you pastebin output?
<AntelopeSalad> sure, one sec
<AntelopeSalad> http://pastie.org/8390608
<AntelopeSalad> that's the last few lines with the error
<AntelopeSalad> it's a micro ec2 instance with ubuntu/images/ebs/ubuntu-raring-13.04-i386-server-20130423 (ami-cd0360a4)
<AntelopeSalad> when i installed it locally in a VM the other day with ubuntu-server 13.04 it had no issues so i'm not sure what's up
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: ah. I think the ppa is a red herring, it's failing on standard distribution stuff :(
<AntelopeSalad> here's the keyring stuff http://pastie.org/8390624
<AntelopeSalad> i guess this is why people always say if you depend on package managers when deploying you're going to get into bad spots
<AntelopeSalad> i'm a bit sad it's biting me on my very first deploy tho haha
<sarnold> yes :/
<sarnold> smoser: hey, AntelopeSalad is getting "W: GPG error: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"  http://pastie.org/8390608   -- do you know where we ought to report that?
<AntelopeSalad> i might give this a shot https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/redis-server for now
<AntelopeSalad> i just hope i didn't ruin my ec2 instance, i did some crazy weird key stuff that all failed to work
<AntelopeSalad> (reading SO answers)
<jamescarr> hi I'm using the official raring ami for ec2 and it's been working GREAT
<jamescarr> until he last hour :(
<AntelopeSalad> here are some commands i used that said it fixed it for other people
<AntelopeSalad> sudo gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<AntelopeSalad> sudo gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<jamescarr> been getting lots of Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lxc/liblxc0_0.9.0-0ubuntu3.4_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden
<jamescarr> oh
<AntelopeSalad> neither worked for me, am i risking anything by having those?
<jamescarr> AntelopeSalad:  are you having the same issue?
<AntelopeSalad> i don't know about the failed to fetch, all i know is the keys won't sign when i try to update
<AntelopeSalad> is there a verbose mode i can turn on to see the details?
<AntelopeSalad> i'm new to this stuff
<sarnold> jamescarr: thanks
<AntelopeSalad> uh oh
<AntelopeSalad> i added in chris's ppa and i get the same exact signing up
<AntelopeSalad> *up = error
<jamescarr> sarnold: ?
<AntelopeSalad> this is the proper way to remove one right? sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:rwky/redis
<AntelopeSalad> i removed that, it ran without errors, but then installing chris' gave the same error as when i installed rwky's
<sarnold> jamescarr: I was just preparing an RT for our IS to investigate, your confirmation of further problems is very convenient :)
<jamescarr> sarnold: whew, so it's not just me :)
<jamescarr> I've been building server instances all day
<sarnold> jamescarr: yeah, AntelopeSalad's got the same problem.
<jamescarr> only in the last hour this started happening
<AntelopeSalad> it obviously started then because that's exactly when i tried to provision my first server lol
<AntelopeSalad> why does the 2nd ppa fail tho? are they both using the same mirror or whatever retrieves the files?
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: the ppas are working fine, it's the raring-updates that are failing..
<AntelopeSalad> oh
<AntelopeSalad> so i won't be able to install anything?
<jamescarr> AntelopeSalad: you trying to use chrislea ppas?
<AntelopeSalad> jamescarr: yes, same error
<jamescarr> hold on
<AntelopeSalad> i manually deleted the rwky files in sources.list.d/ too
<AntelopeSalad> (after removing it with the cmd i pasted before)
<AntelopeSalad> the sig # is the same too
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: you'll be stuck with only original-packages and security updates until this is fixed; you can probably also change the apt sources.list to try us-east-2 or us-west-1, but that's an annoyance. :)
<AntelopeSalad> any idea on when this will be fixed?
<AntelopeSalad> this is so unfortunate too, redis was the last package i need to launch
<jamescarr> AntelopeSalad: humph… I don't even need a key for that repo
<jamescarr>  apt::ppa { "ppa:chris-lea/node.js": }
<AntelopeSalad> jamescarr: try this one https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/redis-server
<jamescarr> give me a minute while it provisions
<AntelopeSalad> i will be using chris lea's for node later, i actually forgot i still need to install that too
<AntelopeSalad> i'm doing everything by hand :D
<jamescarr> I don't have an ubuntu box on hand to do it so I'm just launching vagrant up redis01
<jamescarr> that being said… I don't deal with ppas directly but usually through puppet
<AntelopeSalad> i planned to try and automate this stuff after i had it all working manually
<jamescarr> looks like it worked
<jamescarr> let me give you my ppa def
<AntelopeSalad> ok, what can i do to tix it?
<AntelopeSalad> *fix
<AntelopeSalad> and did his package install 2.6.16 (latest stable)? i noticed this guy has a bunch of 3.x releases too
<jamescarr> give me a minute, going to ssh into it and see what the config is
<AntelopeSalad> nm, that's for a diff package -- ignore that
<jamescarr> was about to say there is no redis 3.x
<AntelopeSalad> yeah
<jamescarr> sorry I was wrong… the redis module we use now installs via tarball
<AntelopeSalad> i wonder if i have some left junk from rwky's ppa, i thought deleting it from sources.list.d would have been it
<AntelopeSalad> oh
<jamescarr> rwky's ppa is what we used to use
<AntelopeSalad> i'm too much of a newbie to do that because i want to make sure it's properly configured with init.d
<jamescarr> interesting, he just released 2.8 to his repos
<jamescarr> https://twitter.com/rwky_/status/387957990948876289
<AntelopeSalad> hmm
<AntelopeSalad> i just tried updating again with no luck
<AntelopeSalad> is there something i can do to force it to update?
<jamescarr> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rwky/redis ?
<jamescarr> did you do that?
<AntelopeSalad> that's what i did before
<jamescarr> and apt-get update fails?
<AntelopeSalad> i thought if it's down then everything is down
<AntelopeSalad> i was trying it with chris'
<AntelopeSalad> i readded rwky but it still fails, but i also still have chris' in there
<jamescarr> I'd use one or the other
<jamescarr> sarnold: is the issue with raring-updates and might it be resolved in the latest raring AMI?
<jamescarr> if the later I'll just rebuild from the latest AMI
<jamescarr> in fact going to do that now anyway
<AntelopeSalad> are the official builds ok to use then?
<AntelopeSalad> like if i were to do: apt-get install curl
<AntelopeSalad> without supplying a custom ppa
<AntelopeSalad> seems they might all be down? i just answered Y to a "do you want to continue?" and it instantly aborted
<sarnold> jamescarr: sorry, no response to my RT yet, no further details..
<jamescarr> doh
<jamescarr> btw what does RT mean?
<jamescarr> R…. Ticket?
<sarnold> jamescarr: "request tracker" .. maybe not the best name, hehe
<sarnold> maybe request ticket? it's one of those funny things that eveyrone uses the acronym and after a while you forget that it stands for something.
<AntelopeSalad> is this something that can be fixed in minutes once someone is aware of the problem?
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: I hope so.
<TheLordOfTime> that explains why my EC2s failed to autoupdate...
<AntelopeSalad> you would think people would be going crazy, if no one can install anything
<AntelopeSalad> how can they not notice it?
<TheLordOfTime> ehehehehe...
<sarnold> hey TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> see, my EC2s just run supybots and run my wordpress blog off of php5 and nginx... since there's no php5 updates, i don't have to worry about it :P
<TheLordOfTime> (nginx is updated courtesy of the nginx team's PPAs, which I just updated today)
<TheLordOfTime> sup sarnold
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: most systems are in a steady state of just doing their job. installing stuff is rare once systems are up and running
<TheLordOfTime> well... apart from the number of problems in the archives today :p
<AntelopeSalad> i installed nginx with deb http://nginx.org/packages/ubuntu/ raring nginx
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: ewwww
<TheLordOfTime> don't do that :p
<AntelopeSalad> then did the keys manually
<AntelopeSalad> did the same with postgres too :/
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: what's wrong with their packages rather than yours? :)
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: all the debian bugs and such that're fixed in them
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: how long is your series?
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: once debian publishes a new version, I resync the PPAs off that, so a lot of bugs get fixed
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: clarify the question please?
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> little bit tired from kicking around the kernel from here to /dev/null and back :P
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: I wondered how many out-of-tree patches you carry in your packaging ..
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: right now, with latest update, 0, but when Debian publishes a fix, a few
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: woo
<TheLordOfTime> usually sites-available fixes or critical bugfixes
<TheLordOfTime> and the occasional CVE
<jamescarr> okay just built our base AMI cleanly from the latest raring AMI
<TheLordOfTime> but i also try and fix those CVEs in Ubuntu too, so if you don't use the PPAs... :P
<sarnold> ah, yeah, those can come faster from you than from upstream sometimes, hehe
<jamescarr> now building my AMI that failed
<AntelopeSalad> btw is this a good plan for automatic security updates? http://pastie.org/8390767
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: the other problem with the upstream repository is that we don't get a bunch of other package selections with modules
<TheLordOfTime> i think
<TheLordOfTime> *checks8
<AntelopeSalad> i sniped it from a random blog post on "linux security"
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: looks sane
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: sarnold: yeah, the upstream just has "nginx" and "nginx-debug"
<AntelopeSalad> i pretty much followed this guide http://plusbryan.com/my-first-5-minutes-on-a-server-or-essential-security-for-linux-servers
<TheLordOfTime> the Debian, Ubuntu, and PPA sources all provide base nginx stuff to just run with the least modules, a full setup (upstream's basically), extra included third-party modules...
<TheLordOfTime> and naxsi
<TheLordOfTime> which is the advantage to using Debian/Ubuntu/NGINX Team PPA  over upstream
<TheLordOfTime> ... oh damn, that reminds me, I need to find someone to sponsor a repaired-sru-debdiff...
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: cool, thanks
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: looks sane enough :) nice change, hehe
<TheLordOfTime> ... oh good, the sponsors team was resubscribed there... *sighs in relief*
<AntelopeSalad> sarnold: i followed everything but the logging stuff because i didn't setup sendmail
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: not to mention, bugs get fixed in the Debian and Ubuntu versions a lot quicker than upstream's, because upstream will release those fixes probably at the next version bump :P
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: *nod* that can take a long time..
<TheLordOfTime> well... when I say Ubuntu, I mean PPAs or the SRUs I work on
 * TheLordOfTime is kinda the only person handling nginx bugs for Ubuntu :/
<TheLordOfTime> (with the occasional upstream prod to see if they know how to fix naxsi bugs)
<AntelopeSalad> i guess i should use this downtime to force myself to make a proper 404/500 page
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: i have also seen that upstream tends to not create actual sites-available / sites-enabled folders and stuff
<TheLordOfTime> which is usually a critical thing for all the guides for nginx and ubuntu out there
<TheLordOfTime> (Debian does!)
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: i can understand why people would use nginx's upstream repository though...
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: because the nginx team's mainline and stable release ppas were all out of date
<TheLordOfTime> stable was 0.0.2 versions behind
<TheLordOfTime> and mainline was I think 0.0.5 versions behind
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: zounds :)
<TheLordOfTime> that was my fault...
<TheLordOfTime> my computer died...
<TheLordOfTime> and then i got busy beating people over the head for making their windows computers virused...
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: yeah, the sites-available / -enabled stuff is convenient for many end users, but the crazy russians probably wonder why you wouldn't want it all in one file, hehe
<TheLordOfTime> (figuratively speaking, i actually just chewed them out)
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: exactly, that's why there's a significant Debian delta between upstream and Debian/Ubuntu/derivatives
<TheLordOfTime> i see a lot of Apache or lighttpd converts to nginx, they all like having those sites-available and sites-enabled folders
<TheLordOfTime> as well as a default "sample" config they can use as a base for other things
<TheLordOfTime> which, of course, upstream doesn't provide as much :P
<TheLordOfTime> ... i will say, there's a delta between the PPA and Debian git, though, because Debian git has 1.4.3 and some other fixes, but I can't merge them in easily to the PPA without breaking from the original tarball, and for some reason the builders whine when there's a substantial difference that's not in a quilt patch...
<TheLordOfTime> still, the #nginx channel is useful for fixing that
<jamescarr> atill
<jamescarr>   amazon-ebs: Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lxc/lxc_0.9.0-0ubuntu3.4_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden
<jamescarr> fuck
<jamescarr> this was working all day
<TheLordOfTime> and i usually end up saying "If you're using upstream's stuff, don't, copy the configs you need elsewhere, purge the upstream data, add the PPA, remove the upstream repository, update
<TheLordOfTime> !language | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jamescarr> I was about done and ready to launch our new platform this evening with the final AMIs generated
<TheLordOfTime> jamescarr: keep the channel polite, family-friendly, and swearing-free please :)
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: indeed, I -love- the sample configs. I don't know what I need exactly but samples make it quick and easy to spot it. hehe. :)
<jamescarr> TheLordOfTime: well, frak it then! :)
<TheLordOfTime> jamescarr: well... is it just that archive server?
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: ^
<jamescarr> tim to go have a drink and hope this is resolved when I get back
<TheLordOfTime> (same question)
<sarnold> jamescarr: try sed -i 's/east/west/g' in your /etc/apt/sources.list and see if it works?
<TheLordOfTime> jamescarr: might take them a while, Canonical IS isn't exactly "speedy"
<TheLordOfTime> but yes, what sarnold said
<jamescarr> sed -i 's/east/west/g'  /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<TheLordOfTime> (it could just be the us-east-1 server)
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: it's us-east-1, I dunno who is best to yell at for that :/
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: amazon probably
<TheLordOfTime> unless the mirror software broke
<TheLordOfTime> in which case, um...
<TheLordOfTime> yeah still amazon
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: do let me know if IS says amazon has tofix it
<TheLordOfTime> because then i'll have a laugh at amazon's expense
<jamescarr> trying with a "sed -i 's/east/west/g'  /etc/apt/sources.list" first
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: actually, question...
<TheLordOfTime> the ec2 archives... what's the difference between them and the actual regional mirrors?
<TheLordOfTime> AFAICT there's 0 difference...
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: I think bandwidth to the amazon mirrors is free or metered much cheaper
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: staying within one availability zone is useful for billing, anyway :)
<TheLordOfTime> true.
<TheLordOfTime> in a pinch, i use the actual regional archives if i need to do updates and the EC2 mirrors are down...
<TheLordOfTime> but that's only if it's absolutely emergency-level security fixes
<TheLordOfTime> and that's rare :P
<sarnold> I <3 the anl.gov mirror, it's ~ten times faster for me than the canonical servers. hehe.
<TheLordOfTime> they have a mirror?
<TheLordOfTime> ooooo
<TheLordOfTime> did not know
<jamescarr> almost there
 * TheLordOfTime replaces us.archive.ubuntu.com with the anl mirror
<jamescarr> good grief!
<TheLordOfTime> oh wow... sarnold guess what
<TheLordOfTime> Our configuration is: Ubuntu x86 64-bit PC (AMD64) server install ...
<TheLordOfTime> for anl.gov's mirrors!
<TheLordOfTime> THEY USE UBUNTU!  :D
<AntelopeSalad> will doing that make everything (even custom ppas) work again?
<AntelopeSalad> and could you please explain how to do it if so
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: will doing what make everything work again
<TheLordOfTime> custom PPAs aren't pulled from the archive, if they're on LP they're pulled from ppa.launchpad.net
<AntelopeSalad> changing the ubuntu archive to that gov one
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: except for ppas on launchpad, they're not on the archive mirrors (which anl.gov is, it's just another mirror)
<AntelopeSalad> the error we were getting before has to do with key signing not working
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: you might want to try us-west-1 instead, since it might stll be metered special "within amazon"..
<AntelopeSalad> ex. GPG error: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: i think your error is different from jamescarr's error
<TheLordOfTime> jamescarr's getting 403s...
<AntelopeSalad> we were trying to install redis through 2 different ppas
<TheLordOfTime> gpg errors are a little different, but you could always try using the other mirror
<AntelopeSalad> and we both couldn't get the keys to sign
<jamescarr> I think switching to west works
<AntelopeSalad> how can i switch to west?
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: FYI, PPAs won't be affected by you changing to us-west-1
<jamescarr> just to have my puppet resources run in a different resource
<jamescarr> er, order
<jamescarr> AntelopeSalad: sed -i 's/east/west/g'  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jamescarr> not sure your problem is the same
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: if you're using PPAs and you're having gpg problems with the PPAs, that's a whole separate issue, the raring-updates issues are probably mirror related (try us-west-1_
<AntelopeSalad> TheLordOfTime: oh, but i could still install ruby and that takes like 30min on a micro instance
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: your GPG error *might* be fixable by siwtching to the us-west-1 mirrors
<TheLordOfTime> but the PPA problems you're having aren't going to be fixed that way
<TheLordOfTime> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<AntelopeSalad> changing to west works for the normal apt-get packages
<TheLordOfTime> ... whooooops... nginx FTBFS o.O
<AntelopeSalad> that's a start for now, maybe the ppas will be working again in 30-45min
 * TheLordOfTime digs up the buildlog to fix that
<TheLordOfTime> oh, pffffft...
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: ever make a mistake in a code change and leave out a semicolon or something, and cause the entire thing to FTBFS?
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: yup. :)
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold: that happened to me, hence the FTBFS 10 minutes ago in pbuilder :/
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: if you're lucky it's quick, rather than an hour into a build..
<TheLordOfTime> this one was 20 minutes into the build on pbuilder :/
<jamescarr> TheLordOfTime: thanks
<TheLordOfTime> you're welcoem.
<TheLordOfTime> welcome*
<jamescarr> nevermind no dice
<jamescarr> but still thanks for the help fellas
<jamescarr> time to drink!
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-10
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad,TheLordOfTime, IS just reported that they've re-synced us-east-1, the archive ought to work again :)
<AntelopeSalad> sarnold: thanks, does that include ppas?
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: I didn't see anything in the pastes that suggested your ppas were busted..
<AntelopeSalad> the signature stuff
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: .. as all for raring-updates, right?
<sarnold> s/as/was/
<AntelopeSalad> yeah, when i tried to use the ppas for known legit sources the keys wouldn't sign
<AntelopeSalad> someone else confirmed it was an issue too (same ppas)
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: I missed those pastes.. which ppas?
<AntelopeSalad> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rwky/redis or ppa:chris-lea/redis-server
<AntelopeSalad> i just tested chris' ppa and it signed, seems like everything is back to normal
<AntelopeSalad> good job
<sarnold> AntelopeSalad: yeah, I still think that was just the raring-updates part of the archive, not the ppas.
<AntelopeSalad> ah, i don't know really know the termonologies too well yet
<AntelopeSalad> all i know is "it works" or "it's broken" and so far it's working haha
<sarnold> I just added both ppas, keys ther eworked fine :) hehe
<AntelopeSalad> nice
<martian> Hello folks, I'm having a bit of an emergency here. I just restarted a server running 10.04 lts and upon booting I get a "kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block" error.
<martian> If I boot it in to kernel version 2.6.32-48 it will start up ok, but -49 kills it
<martian> yes, this is some out of date stuff. It had some updates applied by someone a while back but they never restarted it :-/
<Ben64> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.52.59 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Ben64> then start in 48 and update everything?
<martian> I tried to but I get an error saying linux-image-server depends on linux-image-2.6.32-51-server but it is not installed
<Ben64> then install that too
<martian> uh, ok.. something tells me this will break things further
<Ben64> nope
<sarnold> martian: oh man, someone was in here recently with a problem description nearly identical to that...
<martian> oh, looks like /boot was full. So, am I right in thinking that update-initramfs may have failed when the last dist-upgrade was run because of that and that all I need to do is run update-initramfs with the youngest kernel currently in there?
<sarnold> martian: ooooh, that could be it. be sure to keep at least one, prefereably two, working kernels...
<martian> yeah, there's over a dozen old versions. Just deleting the oldest two for now
<Ben64> why even have a /boot ?
<phillw> martian: if you use dpkg -P to remove oldest kernels (as sarnold says, do keep at least one known good working kernel), you can then re-run the update
<resno> do yall happen to know any union filesystems? i've seen aufs, and the other one based on fuse
<sarnold> resno: also overlayfs
<resno> you ever used it sarnold /
<sarnold> resno: often, in conjunction with schroot and sbuild
<resno> does it work well?
<resno> reliabile and quickly?
<sarnold> resno: I've never noticed any problems, my builds seem to work great :)
<resno> the fuse one slows down writing
<resno> do you need a custom kernel or just install and go?
<sarnold> it's been very fast for me, but I'm on an ssd -- it's fast enough that I've not investigated speeds..
<sarnold> resno: I think it's patched into ubuntu kernels, I don't think it's in linus's kernels yet
<resno> ah ok
<resno> i was just looking at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/109413/how-do-i-use-overlayfs
<sarnold> resno: oh man, that's an awesome answer. :) thanks
<resno> heh, sure :)
<Peasant333> does anyone know anything about apache user groups?
<Peasant333> my apache wont start after creating new user.
<PryMar56> Peasant333, tail /var/log/apache2/error.log
<PryMar56> apache2 is user:group -- www-data:www-data
<cheasee> hi
<cheasee> using "ufw allow proto tcp from 86.59.12.198/27 to $SERVER_EXTIPV4 port smtp" i get "WARN: Rule changed after normalization". it works tough but why this warning? when i define /32 i dont get a warning at all
<cheasee> fixed it, ufw wants the netid-ip-address if defining a subnet...
<luminous> hello! for something like mongodb, how does one determine the ppa user/archive?
<luminous> (associated with the keyid)
<luminous> http://docs.saltstack.com/ref/states/all/salt.states.pkgrepo.html#salt.states.pkgrepo.managed <<< ppa is in form of 'user/archive'
<luminous> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv 7F0CEB10 << all mongo docs provide
<Ruffian> I want to make a dropbox folder (~/Dropbox/www) browsable via Apache (/var/www) - what's the easiest way of doing this? Thanks!
<andol> Ruffian: I would go with an Alias and a <Directory> setting, but a symlink or a mount bind might work as well
<Aporie> hello
<Aporie> I have a simple question. My server doesn't get internet connexion by itself. I always have to connect to it by ssh, and make dhclient. How can I force it to get internet connexion at startup ?
<mardraum> fix your /etc/network/interfaces to use dhcp?
<mardraum> wait, how can you connect to it via ssh in the first place...
<Aporie> I connect to it in local network
<mardraum> you have multiple interfaces?
<Aporie> my /etc/network/interfaces is configured "inet static"
<Aporie> No, just loopback and ethernet
<mardraum> pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<Aporie> # The loopback network interface
<Aporie> auto lo
<Aporie> iface lo inet loopback
<Aporie> # The primary network interface
<Aporie> auto eth0
<Aporie> iface eth0 inet static
<Aporie> address 192.168.0.25
<Aporie> network 255.255.255.0
<Aporie> gateway 192.168.0.1
<mardraum> pastebin.
<mardraum> google that
<Aporie> yes I will change the file configuration next
<mardraum> if that's really your entire file, you need to add a "dns-nameservers" line I suspect.
<Aporie> Yes it's my entire file
<Aporie> hoo... ok thanks I'm going to try
<mardraum> man resolvconf for an example.
<Aporie> Ok really thanks, it works
<Aporie> I knew that it was just a little thing, but I can't find it...
<parduse> Hello. I am on win 7. My host is winhost.dyndns.org. My server is ubuntuhost.dyndns.org. How will i surf from win by using socks on serverusing port 9090? Tried ssh -N -D 0.0.0.0:9090 localhost already but failed.Any suggestions?
<mardraum> Aporie: you had connectivity, but you were unable to resolve DNS records, making it appear like you could not "get to" the internet
<Ruffian> andol: Thanks for the advice - pointed me in the right direction. Used a alias, it's working exactly how I wanted. :)
<Aporie> mardraum ok, I see. That's why I couldn't ping a dns address... but if I tried, I surely could ping an ip address, isn't it?
<mardraum> yep
<parduse> cannot tunnel :(
<caribou> what's the best way of running MAAS/Juju for tests on a laptop ? KVM, LXC ?
<chemist^> Hello everyone!
<chemist^> I've got a question/problem regarding the installation of ubuntu-server 12.04 LTS on my old computer
<chemist^> I get this error msg when installing the system: "Unable to install the selected kernel"  .... Kernel package: 'linux-generic-lts-raring'
<chemist^> is it possible that my computer is simply too old for 12.04 ?
<mardraum> raring isn't 12.04....
<chemist^> ....
<chemist^> i downloaded the image ubuntu-server-12.04-LTS
<chemist^> so how is that not raring? why am i getting this error then?
<chemist^> my bad
<ttx> smoser: around ?
<chemist^> i downloaded the Ubuntu Server 12.04.3 LTS
<mardraum> paste the path to the exact image you downloaded
<chemist^> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?distro=server&bits=32&release=lts
<chemist^> it's 12.04.3 LTS .... could that be the issue? is that raring?
<Uragan> hi! Can you hellp me? I need to switchoff display blanking on ubuntu serv 12.04! how TO ?
<mardraum> no, it isn't. I have no idea why it would be trying to install a kernel from 13.04.
<chemist^> :(
<chemist^> it's linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic
<chemist^> is that from 13.04?
<mardraum> raring the name name for 13.04, yes
<chemist^> should i download an older version?
<chemist^> or could you point me to an image that is not "raring" <<---- i don't know what that means btw.
<chemist^> pretty new to linux-servers
<mardraum> personally I'd suggest you do use 13.04
<mardraum> do you really have a 32 bit only machine?
<chemist^> yes
<chemist^> it's old as hell
<chemist^> 1.7 ghz processor
<chemist^> :D
<xtriz> what is the difference in using kvm and libvirt ?
<chemist^> 512 ram i think...maybe 1gb
<chemist^> not sure
<mardraum> kvm (now part of qemu) is a virtualisation technology. libvirt is a management layer for it
<mardraum> chemist^: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-server-i386.iso
<chemist^> I had gentoo installed on it and it worked ok...but i'd like to try out ubuntu-server as i am more keen on using debian commands
<chemist^> what does raring mean?
<mardraum> chemist^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<chemist^> do you think 13.04 will install...even though 12.04.3 won't?
<mardraum> I don't know chemist^ - but I would start with the latest if you are having issues. Personally.
<chemist^> don't u think it's maybe my computer's age the issue here?
<chemist^> or..it should work on old machines too?
<mardraum> you would need to check the release notes, I don't have your old machine handy here...
<xtriz> mardraum, ok
<caribou> chemist^: this is because you used 12.04.03 (note the 03)
<chemist^> yes... i tried to find the 12.04 but i could only find the .03
<caribou> chemist^: this is the updated image which introduces H/W enablement for newer types of hardware
<caribou> chemist^: lemme check...
<chemist^> oh...ok
<chemist^> so 13.04 should work?
<caribou> chemist^: you might want to boot in rescue mode just to test
<xnox> 12.04.1 have original precise stack; 12.04.2 has quantal (12.10) kernel/X/hwe stack; 12.04.3 has raring (13.04) kernel/X/hwe stack
<caribou> chemist^: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.0/
<xnox> if you want to install older stack, please fetch 12.04.1 iso, install using it, and then
<xnox> do normal apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade. There is no automatic rollover to next hwe stacks, and you will have full LTS support lifetime.
<xnox> for all of your packages.
<chemist^> why not use 12.04.2?
<chemist^> oh ok... because it has quantal
<chemist^> i get it now...so i download the 12.04.1? or 12.04.0?
<xnox> chemist^: either should work. 12.04.1 will need less updates post-install vs 12.04.0
<chemist^> ok
<chemist^> thanks very much to everyone for your help :)
<caribou> chemist^: np
<chemist^> the ubuntu irc channels always solved my issues faster and better than any forum :)
<smoser> ttx, here.
<ttx> smoser: false alarm.
<ttx> smoser: you doing well ?
<smoser> i'm doing well.
<smoser> ttx, and you?
<ttx> smoser: a bit busy those days, but I assume the same for you
<chemist^> ok...it's me again
<chemist^> i donwloaded the 12.04.1 server image
<chemist^> ran the installation...
<chemist^> and then when the network configuration finishes i typed in a random hostname and the installation just hangs with blank screen (with the installation wallpaper)
<xnox> chemist^: wallpaper? there is no wallpapers in server images...
<chemist^> nevermind... i got pass that... now it's installing
<chemist^> it was probably a faulty ethernet card... i switched to the other one (i have 2) and configured the network setting manually... now it has gone on to formatting the disk partitions and installing the system
<chemist^> i didn't mean the wallpaper, just couldn't find the right word for it
<chemist^> it wasn't a black screen, but the dark-red one, which is in the background of the installation
<chemist^> i should have used the word "background" instead of "wallpaper" :D
<zul> jamespage:  im just uploading new qemu to the CA
<chemist^> can i install a lightweight GUI for ubuntu-server?
<chemist^> or is it better to leave it as it is...and change settings using just the terminal
<chemist^> ?
<mardraum> chemist^: usually teh gui won't help at all for a server.
<chemist^> mardraum ok, thanks for the tip.... one more question: During the installation it asked me for a user name and password for doing changes as non-root ........ if i want to login as root do i use the same password?
<chemist^> shortly...the same as in ubuntu-desktop?
<mardraum> no, you would need to set one for using "root". ubuntu likes using "sudo" to elevate privs
<chemist^> with the "sudo" prefix
<mardraum> you can always "sudo su" if you really want a root shell with the default setup
<chemist^> yeah i know that ... thanks
<chemist^> when i do sudo it asks me for my user pass...
<mardraum> so type it in
<chemist^> ok, great
<chemist^> hehe...i will...still installing
<chemist^> mysql now
<chemist^> mardraum does apache come natively installed on ubuntu-server?
<chemist^> ok i managed to get everything installed and working now... i just have a problem with my DNS ... my server can not resolve hostnames, when i try to ping www.google.com or do a wget to install xampp
<chemist^> i changed the interfaces file in /etc/network and added 2 dns servers from my internet provider
<chemist^> but still...not resolving
<Anomie_work> Last time my php.log file was update was a month ago. error_log = /var/log/php.log is set in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini -- Am I missing something? Where are my logs?
<chemist^> can anyone help me please? i have an internet connection issue on my ubuntu-server machine
<chemist^> my internet provider gave me only 3 IPs: my static ip adress, netmask and gateway
<chemist^> in my /network/interfaces file i have 2 more... network and broadcast
<chemist^> should i remove those 2 entries?
<chemist^> my internet connection doesn't work as it is now... i have entered the 2 dns servers as well...
<chemist^> rebooted and checked... the resolv.conf file has been updated correctly
<chemist^> now i have 2 nameserver entries
<chemist^> LOL i had the network cable plugged-in the wrong eth card :D :D :D
<chemist^> sorry bout that
<paco11> hi folks!
<paco11> i have an issue today
<paco11>  => bdb_idl_insert_key: c_get failed: DB_LOCK_DEADLOCK: Locker killed to resolve a deadlock (-30994) | conn=-1 op=0: attribute "uid" index add failure
<paco11> with ldap
<paco11> i use, for the moment, ubuntu 10.04 with slapd 2.4.21
<paco11> how can i resolve my issue? where i'm able search?
<paco11> thanks very much!
<vila> stgraber: only noticed your "Otto / LXC problems" reply a few minutes ago :-/
<vila> stgraber: just replied
<stgraber> vila: ok. I'm actually sshed to one of the otto box and talking about it with cyphermox in #distro on the internal server
<cyphermox> boo
<cyphermox> stgraber: in the meantime I'll look where the otto scripts are to make sure we're not doing something wrong
<vila> #distro is better ?
<cyphermox> vila: yeah
<Peasant333> :( i need some help
<ikonia> so asking a question would be the right way to get help
<Peasant333> having a user error trying to start apache2 after i went off of a guide.
<ikonia> Peasant333: you're already getting help in #ubuntu - please focus in one chanel
<Peasant333> well they sort of stopped helping, and there are tons of people needing help at the moment
<ikonia> no-one has stopped helping
<paco11> anyone for my DB_LOCK_DEADLOCK openldap issue?
<parduse> how do i surf the web thru my server? my laptop and server are on different wan ips
<TheLordOfTime> parduse: define "through your server".  if you mean using your laptop to connect to your server and view content on your laptop via your server then you'd have to configure VPN, otherwise, SSH into the server and pull up a text web browser through the terminal (assuming you don't have a GUi on the server)
<TheLordOfTime> 'course you have to configure your networking to route all traffic through the VPN then but that's not too hard last i checked...
<parduse> TheLordOfTime i think my case is related with sock proxfying as i have been searching the net 4 hours
<TheLordOfTime> similar setup, you'd have to set up a SOCKS proxy on your server
<TheLordOfTime> and then connect to it from your laptop through whatever the public-facing IP address is of the server
<parduse> tried many connection commands like : ssh -N -D 0.0.0.0:9090 ubuntu@xxx.dyndns.info and then in internet explorer making the xxx.dyndns.info as proxy at 9090 but error says no connection
<parduse> i am on win7 on this laptop, server is somewhere else, so per your question view content on laptop via the server will be my answer
<Peasant333> for some reason apache is loading up a sub directory as default for my domain. :(
<AntelopeSalad> are the archives having issues again?
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: are they still broken?
<TheLordOfTime> the normal archive mirrors look to be OK
<AntelopeSalad> i couldn't get this to sign https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable
<AntelopeSalad> same type of error as last night
<ggherdov> Hello. I rent a remote server with ubuntu-server and a custom kernel provided by the hosting company (`uname -r` gives 2.6.38.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64). My goal is to replace the kernel with a newer version. The hosting company said "do it but then you're on your own yada yada".
<ggherdov> I am willing to take the risk to brake things; it's a machine I keep for ricreational and learning purposes; breaking things is the way I learn.
<ggherdov> Question: during the last upgrade I did (11.10 --> 12.04) the kernel was unchanged. What is your guess about how they managed to keep the kernel out of the loop of the ubuntu upgrade?
<strikov> Hi guys. Any idea on how to debug weird issue with tgt (iscsi). One of my clients can't make discovery (no response) but i see that the request packet comes to the target (via tcpdump) but no response is generated. I didn't find any logs created by tgt which is my problem.
<AntelopeSalad> why are there so many public key signing issues with ubuntu, it's really depressing
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: i think you're missing the point, those keysigning issues tend to go away... you still using us-east-1?
<TheLordOfTime> or, is this a PPA problem now
<TheLordOfTime> (i remember you were having issues with the PPAs yesterday)
<AntelopeSalad> i'm using east-1 yeah
<AntelopeSalad> and i'm getting the same type of signing error as last night when i try to use a ppa
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: did you use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:whatever/whatever ?
<AntelopeSalad> yes and it completes fine
<TheLordOfTime> because i see the keysigning error when you add the repo by hand manually
<AntelopeSalad> then when i run upgrade it fails
<TheLordOfTime> with what error
<TheLordOfTime> (SPECIFIC error please.  pastebin if multiline)
<AntelopeSalad> http://pastie.org/8392911
<AntelopeSalad> when using https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable
<TheLordOfTime> easy fix
<TheLordOfTime> one moment while i dig up the gpg code
<TheLordOfTime> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys D702BF6B8C6C1EFD
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: ^ do that
<AntelopeSalad> i even tried to add the key manually with wget http://nginx.org/keys/nginx_signing.key
<TheLordOfTime> then try again.
<TheLordOfTime> don't do that
<TheLordOfTime> that's not what the error says
<TheLordOfTime> the error's the GPG key
<TheLordOfTime> AntelopeSalad: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys  <-- most relevant thing on this
<TheLordOfTime> their problem was the same issue you have: E: NO_PUBKEY GPGIDSTRING
<AntelopeSalad> your solution fixed it
<TheLordOfTime> you're welcome.
<TheLordOfTime> do that for any additional NO_PUBKEY errors you get
<AntelopeSalad> thanks
 * TheLordOfTime yawns, and goes back to kickign nginx into /dev/null and back
<TheLordOfTime> it doesn't want to build from what Debian has now...
 * TheLordOfTime grumbles
<AntelopeSalad> btw
<AntelopeSalad> how should i go about upgrading 1.4.2 to 1.4.3 on my deployed box?
<AntelopeSalad> should i just apt install it, or apt upgrade, or something else?
<TheLordOfTime> two things:
<AntelopeSalad> i'm ok with a few seconds of downtime
<TheLordOfTime> (1) make sure you aren't mixing the nginx upstream repo and the PPA
<TheLordOfTime> those conflict with each other
<TheLordOfTime> and it causes messy issues
<TheLordOfTime> and if you're migrating from nginx upstream repo to the PPA you're having MORE than a few seconds downtime
<TheLordOfTime> whether you want to or not
<TheLordOfTime> because the transition is NOT clean
<AntelopeSalad> when i installed it on the deployed box i used... http://pastie.org/8392920
<TheLordOfTime> stop it with the bloody pastebins for a single line
<AntelopeSalad> will that cause any conflicts if i use the new ppa?
<TheLordOfTime> http://nginx.org/packages/ubuntu/  <-- is the only thing you had to tell me
<TheLordOfTime> and yes it will
<TheLordOfTime> that's the UPSTREAM repo
<TheLordOfTime> if you're going to use some repo, either use upstream or the PPA
<TheLordOfTime> and stick with that
<TheLordOfTime> don't bother trying to use the PPA if you're already using upstream's repository, because the transition will take longer than you'd like
<AntelopeSalad> oh
<AntelopeSalad> i'm not sure if the upstream has 1.4.3 yet, let me see
<TheLordOfTime> they probably have it sooner than Debian does
<TheLordOfTime> debian's still building it'll be there tomorrow
<TheLordOfTime> then i update the PPA again
<AntelopeSalad> when i installed it last night it was 1.4.2 using the upstream
<AntelopeSalad> and this new ppa had 1.4.3 21 hours ago, which is earlier
<AntelopeSalad> i installed it maybe 15 hours ago
<AntelopeSalad> i can't find any info on the version hmm
<AntelopeSalad> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade shows no new ver of nginx after doing an update
<bananapie> I have a printer connected with lpd, printing is not working properly and I want to test what is not working. How can I directly call the cups backend command that will send a job to the printer via lpd ?
<sarnold> bananapie: hopefully useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<bananapie> thx
<bananapie> I ran a tcpdump on the server during a print job. I see the SYN being sent to the printer, I receive a SYN/ACK and reply with an ACK. After that I see a PSH, ACK followed by an ACK. Folowed by a TCP Window Update followed by FIN/ACK and ACK. It's as if my cups server isn't sending the data. Is it possible that Cups runs the filters on the server after it makes the TCP connection, crashes and disconnects while running the filt
<bananapie> ers on the print job ??
<bananapie> jhere is the output from cups
<bananapie> http://pastebin.com/x9EuF80t
<bananapie> "Can't exec driver program", how can I get more info from this error ?3.
<sarnold> bananapie: check output of grep DENIED /var/log/dmesg  maybe apparmor is preventing something from working
<bananapie> I am not running apparmord on this server
<bananapie> can I get cups to tell me the command and parameters that are not executing?
<bananapie> I could run it in bash to see what happens
<bananapie> The driver looks looks like this : ./usr/lib/libcanonc3pl.so.1.0.0: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<jjohansen> bananapie: there is no apparmord. sudo aa-status will say if apparmor is enabled
<bananapie> -bash: aa-status: command not found
<bananapie> apparmor* is not installed
<bananapie> I checked when I tried to do /etc/init.d/apparmord teardown
<jjohansen> bananapie: okay
<bananapie> How do I get more detailed output instead of "Can't execute driver program"?
<bananapie> I think I found the issue, the driver doesn't have an X bit...
<sarnold> static libraries don't need execute bits
<bananapie> Oh
<bananapie> the opvpDriver field of the ppd points to the name of an so file without the extension or path. The so file is in /usr/lib/
<bananapie> ok, I changed debug to debug2, I am getting more output now.
<thegoat> join #securecrt
<thegoat> oops
<eagles0513875> hey guys on dovecot on 12.04 is anyone else noticing the upstart script does not work?
<ikonia> in what way doesn't work ?
<jamespage> zul, whats happening with swift?
<jamespage> hmm - and python-cinderclient?
<zul> jamespage:  FFE granted for cinderclient, im not sure whats happening with swift
<ricardobarbosams> hi,
<ricardobarbosams>  i try deploy router proxy-arp but not working, and  i set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/all/proxy_arp for1
<ricardobarbosams> exists any module for kernel for working?
<TheLordOfTime> grrr, I hate crash bugs...
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold, nginx + crash bugs + me = bad combo :/
<TheLordOfTime> just, you know, in case anyone comes asking "Hi, nginx crashed, can you help"
<TheLordOfTime> don't find me :/
<sarnold> TheLordOfTime: seems to be a recurring theme today..
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-11
<TheLordOfTime> sarnold, what, there's crashes elsewhere in 13.10 too?
<TheLordOfTime> because this person upgraded to the PPA< then downgraded, and now is crashing nginx
 * TheLordOfTime thinks it's because weirdness
<dustinspringman> question that I'm not sure how to format for relevant results on the goog.... have a 12.04LTS x64 server.. the route cache is acting weird.. whenever one of my remote sites VPN drops (usually the isp being down), when the vpn restores, i have to actually manually login to the 12.04 server and do an "ip route flush cache" to get it to be able to route across the tunnel again.. very lame, and is annoying as all hell.. 
<dustinspringman>  may I restate my question?
<dustinspringman> question that I'm not sure how to format for relevant results on the goog.... have a 12.04LTS x64 server.. the route cache is acting weird.. whenever one of my remote sites VPN drops (usually the isp being down), when the vpn restores, i have to actually manually login to the 12.04 server and do an "ip route flush cache" to get it to be able to route across the tunnel again.. very lame, and is annoying as all hell.. can someon
<sarnold> dustinspringman: you're cut off at "can someon"
<dustinspringman> sarnold: orly?
<dustinspringman> can someone point me to what I should research to resolve this? I've tried numerous winded searches, but the results are all over the place... thanks in advance
<dustinspringman> sarnold: any ideas?
<dustinspringman> sarnold: I am happy to research a solution, but I don't know how to ask this question without putting it into literal speach..
<sarnold> dustinspringman: no kidding, it wouldn't be easy to search for
<dustinspringman> sarnold: pisser is, it worked flawlessly for over a year... then all the sudden.. pooched..
<sarnold> dustinspringman: my understanding is that the NIC bounces, routes get dropped, and the VPN doesn't handle bouncing NICs well..
<dustinspringman> sarnold: close, but no.. the NIC itself doesn't bounce.... Server->ethernet->main location router........vpn.......remote-site....
<dustinspringman> whenever the VPN drops (usually isp failure, or power outage at the remote site or some similar issue) I lose routing capability only from this Ubuntu server to that remote-site...
<sarnold> other machines re-establish the vpn fine? o_O
<dustinspringman> **I lose routing because its down, obviously.. the challenge is that when the vpn restores (sometimes in minutes, or like today when the isp failed hard and it was down for 8hrs), the routing still never restores... the route cache is effectively not detecting the reachability of the remote-site...
<dustinspringman> yes, because its a site-to-site vpn, all the hosts including the ubuntu-server use the main-site-router as the gateway.. the other machines and the main-site-router pick right back up with no special need.. but the ubuntu-server, every damn time, I have to do an "ip route flush cache" to get it to restore...
<dustinspringman> its super annoying and causing a lot of false positives/headaches as this ubuntu server is running my xymon monitoring system... =/
<dustinspringman> real messed up thing is, i have another xymon on ubuntu server x64 12.04 LTS (exact same OS) hosted on AWS that never has this issue... i think something in the route cache settings or ethernet/route config settings is pooched here...
<sarnold> dustinspringman: time for me to quit.. if you get it sorted out, I'd be curious to know the solution :) good luck, have fun :)
<dustinspringman> arrgh.. thanks man, will do. gnite
<paulz111> Hey guys, is there a way to disable TLS compression system-wide in Ubuntu 12.04 server?
<paulz111> on CentOS6, this can be obtained by running: export OPENSSL_NO_DEFAULT_ZLIB=1
<paulz111> I've seen guides for disabling it in Apache and Nginx but nothing for Squid (which is what I'm running)
<CharSet> 1 ubuntu server sharing a folder via samba | 2 clients: a) runs ubuntu and its locale is set to ca_ES@utf8 - b) runs crunchbang and its locale is set to ca_ES@UTF-8 | a) mounts shared folder correctly with no charset or codepage set to command - b) does not, even if i set all possible iocharsets to command...it never shows characters properly....WHAT CAN I DO?
<jamespage> sgran, all of the rc's are now in the havana updates pocket; the only bit that is missing is mongodb - just working on a build failure associated with that
<jamespage> sgran, I'll stick out an announce on the openstack lists today
<chemist^> hello everyone
<chemist^> i have sort of a problem... probably something to do with my network configuration ..but anywayz... I get very slow ssh sessions on my ubuntu-server .. sometimes even stalling ... any common issues/fixes related?
<chemist^> My ISP gave me a modem/router to which i am connected to the internet using a dynamic ip - directly (not NAT), and the server is connected to a different port on the modem with a static ip adress...
<chemist^> i have no LAN connection between the server and the client machine
<chemist^> could that be the issue?
<chemist^> connecting through ssh via the external static ip address of my server?
<chemist^> also - the computer running the server is a slow 1.7 ghz celeron computer with 512mb ram
<sgran> jamespage: \o/
<chemist^> it used to work flawlessly when i had gentoo installed on it ... the issue started as i started using ubuntu-server 12.04 ... i've searched the forums with no luck of finding similar problems..... ppl only complaining about slow ssh LOGIN ... but my entire session is slow as hell
<chemist^> if i do a simple command like 'ps -aux' ... it shows half of the output, then stalls for about 30 secs. and then it shows the rest of it
<chemist^> it's pretty anoying... not to talk about file transfer - that's even slower
<chemist^> i've read on the internet that it could be a bad switch ... but the switch worked fine when i had the previous configuration at home
<chemist^> i use a switch as an extension because i have 2 short UTP cables instead of using 1 long ...
<chemist^> using the switch in between as a hub...
<chemist^> anyone?
<chemist^> ok
<chemist^> i just did a memory check command
<chemist^> and i got a reply that only 6 MB of ram is free
<chemist^> wtf
<chemist^> why does ubuntu-server with no GUI eat up so much ram?
<chemist^> are there that many processes that need to be running?
<chemist^> i'm seriously thinking of switching back to gentoo and have a nervous brakedown everytime i need to config smth, as i'm used to debian
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^ can you please paste the output of: free -m
<chemist^> /var/www$ free -m
<chemist^>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<chemist^> Mem:           495        488          7          0         33        328
<chemist^> -/+ buffers/cache:        125        369
<chemist^> Swap:          509          0        509
<hitsujiTMO> you have 369 MB free not 7
<chemist^> oh...
<chemist^> so what's the problem
<chemist^> why is my ssh connection so faulty
<chemist^> maybe a problem with my server's 'hostname' ?
<chemist^> i entered a random word as hostname when it asked me during the installation
<mardraum> "faulty"?
<chemist^> it's slow
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: try connecting via ip address
<chemist^> sometimes it freezes
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO i am
<mardraum> how far away is the server?
<chemist^> and when putty or the terminal with ssh session freezes
<chemist^> my whole internet gets a little stalled at home
<chemist^> as i said...it's probably a network config issue
<mardraum> then you have packet loss or something
<mardraum> nothing to do with ubuntu
<chemist^> cause i have a server in the same room as my client machine
<chemist^> but not connected through lan
<chemist^> there is no lan
<mardraum> you are making zero sense
<hitsujiTMO> what do u mean there is no lan?
<chemist^> ok wait .. i'll explain
<chemist^> i have 5 ports on my ISP modem/router
<chemist^> 4 of them are bridged and 1 is NAT
<chemist^> i have 2 dynamic ips and one static provided by my ISP
<chemist^> if i want to use either i need to be connected to the bridge port
<chemist^> if i connect to the NAT port i get a local ip from the router
<chemist^> if i connect to the bridge port i get an ip directly from my ISP
<chemist^> so i have my client machine connected with automatic dhcp to the bridge port -> getting a dynamic ip from my ISP
<chemist^> and the server connected to another bridge port with static ip settings
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^ can you tracert to the server
<chemist^> so when i'm connecting via ssh to my server i enter my static ip address
<chemist^> how do you do that exactly? :)
<hitsujiTMO> your client windows?
<chemist^> no
<chemist^> ubuntu
<chemist^> desktop
<hitsujiTMO> traceroute ip
<chemist^> i've read somewhere on the internet that it might be a bad switch issue.... but i don't think so, cause my switch worked fine before reinstalling the system (although it had a different role that time)
<chemist^> installing traceroute ... wait a sec.
<chemist^> 'Name or service not known'
<chemist^> Cannot handle "host" cmdline arg `xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' on position 1 (argc 1)
<chemist^> i x-ed out the ip address
<chemist^> oops
<chemist^> wrong ip...wait :D
<chemist^> ok it's doing it now
<chemist^> it got to 8
<chemist^> and now just showing ***
<chemist^> ***
<chemist^> till 30
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO :)
<chemist^> wtf is going on here
<hitsujiTMO> looks like your going half way around the world to ssh to a machine a few metres away from you
<chemist^> that is correct
<chemist^> is that the cause for stalling? and freezing my entire internet connection even on the client-side
<hitsujiTMO> can you XXX out your ips and post the output?
<chemist^> i don't have a monitor connected to my server and i don't want to carry one in the other room everytime i need to make a change to the system
<chemist^> i would really like to be able to do that via ssh
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO i'll post it in private so i don't get kicked for flooding
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: paste.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> use that
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO here you go
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO did you get my notice?
<hitsujiTMO> yup
<chemist^> ok
<hitsujiTMO> looking now
<hitsujiTMO> erm, are you using a vpn also?
<chemist^> do you think that if i try to connect from anywhere else it would give me same problems?
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO ammm... i don't think so... or if i do, not to my knowing...
<hitsujiTMO> ok, your connection is coming from 'godaddy'
<chemist^> what does that mean? :
<chemist^> :)
<hitsujiTMO> actually never mond
<hitsujiTMO> mind*
<chemist^> :P
<chemist^> u know what...i'll try and connect via ssh with my mobile phone (mobile 3g internet) and do a simple command like ps -aux and see if it stalls as from my comp.
<hitsujiTMO> yeah, just seems your isp sucks, its routing packets all over europe before getting back to you
<chemist^> yeah...
<chemist^> they all suck
<chemist^> :D
<hitsujiTMO> prob hitting packet loss along the way
<chemist^> have problems with isps all the time
<hitsujiTMO> how many ethernet ports you got on the server?
<chemist^> do you think maybe they could do smth about it?
<chemist^> 2 ethernet cards
<chemist^> only 1 in use
<hitsujiTMO> buy a switch and connect your free port to that and ssh with that
<chemist^> before...i had my server running as a router/firewall also... so i had used both at that time, with no issues whatsoever
<chemist^> i have a switch which is in use now as an extension, as my cable was too short ;D i used 2 and a switch in between
<chemist^> could that be the issue?
<chemist^> it shouldn't...
<hitsujiTMO> doubt it
<hitsujiTMO> how did you configure the server as a router? with iptables?
<chemist^> yes
<chemist^> it worked well back then
<chemist^> ok
<chemist^> the response
<chemist^> to ps -aux
<chemist^> from my slow-connection mobile phone internet
<chemist^> works flawlessly
<chemist^> fast reply from the server
<chemist^> with no stopping at the middle
<chemist^> or stalling
<chemist^> shit man... :/
<chemist^> is there a way to fix this... other than connecting physically to my server?
<hitsujiTMO> get a new isp would be the fix
<sgran> chemist^: you have an mtu problem
<chemist^> do you think that the idiot-technitians of my isp could fix this?
<sgran> adjust the mtu of your uplink interface on the server to 1450
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO i just switched to them :D
<chemist^> they have fast internet
<chemist^> 100 mbit
<chemist^> optics
<chemist^> sgran u sure that's the issue? ... why does my mobile phone communicate normally then? shouldn't the MTU affect the comm with the phone as well?
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^ I'd certainly contact them to see if they can fix the issue
<chemist^> ok i'll do that right away
<sgran> path mtu is negotiated for each new connection.  Perhaps your phone connection has a lower mtu than the one that doesn't work, or perhaps pmtu discovery isn't broken between your phone and your server
<sgran> who can say
<sgran> but if a connection freezes when you're passing a large chunk of data back, but works for small data transfers
<sgran> experience has shown it to be mtu
<chemist^> i think that the problem is actually as hitsujiTMO said...the connection hopping half of europe before returning to my server
<sgran> ok, you should fix that then :)
<chemist^> sgran the problem is even with small data transfers
<chemist^> the size of the data transfer actually does not change the stall-time
<chemist^> or the actual connection freeze - sometimes
<jamespage> zul, bug 1231982 is probably worth a poke pre-release
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1231982 in novnc "novnc crashes due undefined variable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231982
<jamespage> looks like sucky upstream orig.tar.gz from our upstream
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> yo
<chemist^> do you think this could work....
<chemist^> if i used
<chemist^> a wireless router (not in use currently) to create a LAN, and use wireless to connect to the server locally?
<chemist^> can i have 2 network connections running at the same time?
<chemist^> is that even possible?
<chemist^> i would connect the server with a cable to the router and my client computer through wifi
<chemist^> or just use wifi on both computers
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^ you can as long as the default gateway is set on one connection only
<hitsujiTMO> and they are 2 different subnets ofc
<chemist^> so if i connect to the wifi with my server i leave the gateway entry blank?
<chemist^> or do i use automatic dhcp
<hitsujiTMO> should work
<chemist^> the router will not be connected to the internet
<chemist^> just local
<hitsujiTMO> use static, dhcp will give a gateway most likely
<chemist^> ok
<chemist^> i'll try that
<chemist^> now i must go pick up my GF at work and go eat smth
<chemist^> i'll let you know later if u'll be online
<jamespage> zul, adam_g, smoser: I reviewed all current cloud-archive bugs and poked things accordingly - nothing aside from the novnc issue above that I can see right now for Havana
<jamespage> rbasak, around? I have an arm build failure for precise for golang which feels familiar but I can't remember the fix! - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221908/
<rbasak> jamespage: yes, looking
<jamespage> ^^thats on armhf
<jamespage> rbasak, thanks
<rbasak> jamespage: that's on Saucy?
 * rbasak looks for the previous bug
<jamespage> rbasak, no - thats on 12.04
<jamespage> but I think we saw the same bug on saucy - we are carrying a patch that fixes this on saucy but its not doing the magic on 12.04
<rbasak> Ah. Yes, that'd be expected I think. Bug 1187722. dpkg-shlibdeps is making assumptions about the sf/hf-ness of the binary produced by golang toolchain since that toolchain wasn't using the ELF header flags that we were expecting and do with the gcc toolchain.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1187722 in golang "dpkg-shlibdeps fails on armhf ELF binaries that do not define architecture specific information" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187722
<jamespage> rbasak, do we need an associated dpkg change as well?
<jamespage> reading that bug it sounds like it
<rbasak> jamespage: sort of, yes. We did make one. I think it's an impedance mismatch that could in theory be fixed either side.
<rbasak> jamespage: I presume this is for the cloud-tools pocket and we'd prefer not to change dpkg there?
<jamespage> rbasak, preferably yes
<jamespage> and it is
<jamespage> I need to backport golang for armhf for the juju team as well so this will block in both locations
<rbasak> jamespage: davecheney is working on the fix upstream. He has done https://codereview.appspot.com/10171043 which I guess isn't complete but perhaps we can backport that?
<rbasak> (if completed)
<rbasak> Looks like someone else wrote it actually
 * rbasak looks for the dpkg change
<rbasak> jamespage: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/144462697/dpkg_1.16.10ubuntu2_1.16.10ubuntu3.diff.gz
<rbasak> jamespage: do you have a built tree handy; could we see what "readelf -h" gives us?
<rbasak> Well I suppose it would likely be the same as the Saucy build actually.
<jamespage> rbasak, I would suspect so - but I don't have a handy built tree I'm afraid
<rbasak> jamespage: looks like it from the saucy armhf binary. I wonder if the dpkg fix would be considered SRUable. What do you think?
<rbasak> I guess that might change build behaviour on a wide variety of packages
<rbasak> So maybe too risky
<jamespage> rbasak, possibly - I don't really want to hold that in the cloud-archive particularly; I guess we could backport it in isolation and just use that as a build-dependency for the PPA's
<jamespage> that way we levarage it during build but don't actually ship it for the CA
 * rbasak wonders if there's some way to patch the build to get the same effect
<rbasak> jamespage: would a modification to the golang package that is needed for Precise only be acceptable to the cloud-tools pocket?
<jamespage> rbasak, yes - that's OK
<rbasak> jamespage: I have two possible really horrible hacks in mind.
<jamespage> rbasak, I'd buy anything right now if it works us around this problem
<rbasak> jamespage: 1) modify the ELF binaries themselves, to manually give them the flags dpkg-shlibdeps is looking for.
<rbasak> jamespage: 2) wrap readelf, to provide what dpkg-shlibdeps is looking for but only during the dpkg-shlibdeps run
<rbasak> On armhf, we know it to be true, so if we make the forgery work only for armhf ELF binaries we know we're safe. It'd break cross-building but we don't care about that.
<rbasak> Wrap readelf -A to call readelf -h first, and if it says 0x500402, then return VFP registers.
<rbasak> Then modify PATH in the build process
<rbasak> jamespage: where can I get the ctools golang source that failed, please? I don't see it in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cloud-archive/+archive/cloud-tools-staging/+packages
<jamespage> rbasak, its exactly what is in saucy right now
<rbasak> OK
<caribou> I need to open a bug against isc-dhcp-client available into the U.C.A, which package should I use ?
<caribou> when installing MAAS 1.4* on precise, it installs isc-dhcp-client from U.C.A which depends on iproute2 which is unavailable in precise
<caribou> hence it breaks the network if main interface is using dhcp
<jamespage> caribou, please use ubuntu-bug - it will end up in the right place (cloud-archive project)
<caribou> jamespage: ok, will do
<jamespage> caribou, iproute2 should be in the cloud-archive
<jamespage> cloud tools that is
 * jamespage looks
<caribou> jamespage: lemme check
<jamespage> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/cloud-archive/cloud-tools_versions.html
<jamespage> caribou, shows on the report which comes direct for the archive
<caribou> jamespage: well, I need to investigate this one further then
<jamespage> caribou, OK - it only landed in the last 24 hrs
<caribou> jamespage: but This is totally reproducible : I start on a pristine 12.04.03 VM, install maas+dhcp+dns, reboot and I no longer have network
<caribou> jamespage: hmm, let me see which archive I'm using
<caribou> jamespage: hmm, my VM was created before that,maybe that's why
<jamespage> caribou, bug reports work saved then!
<caribou> jamespage: indeed, works well now and isc-dhcp-client does install correctly
<caribou> jamespage: but it _was_ a problem yesterday when I started
<caribou> jamespage: thanks!
<rbasak> jamespage: is golang a straight backport to precise or does it have any build-deps that needed backporting first? ie. should I be able to reproduce in a straight precise sbuild and save for this bug is that expected to work?
<jamespage> rbasak, straight backport
<rbasak> OK thanks.
<rbasak> Doing a build now to get me my build tree. Then see if I can implement this hack.
<Rasmus`> Does anyone in here happen to know a resource as to how to configure an ubuntu server to act as a broadband remote access server dealing with a DSLAM in a DSL environment?
<mardraum> dealing with a DSLAM?
<mardraum> you want to auth, eg RADIUS?
<Rasmus`> Somewhat along those lines, yes. It's a lab setting where I already have a DSLAM and a server, just no idea how to make the two talk.
<Rasmus`> Though it'd be lovely if it'd be just as easy as pointing the DSLAM to the server which just has to run RADIUS or something.
<mardraum> well, are you looking or authentication or something else?
<Rasmus`> I assume authentication. The thing is, I don't really know the technology that well. All I do know is that the DSLAM uses the BRAS to authenticate the users connecting to it, but I don't really know how exactly - and more importantly, how to configure that.
<bananapie> Cups is giving the error '**** Unable to open the initial device, quitting.' but this error is not in the cups source code, any body know which library has this error ?
<sgran> I don't think it's that simple.  I think the BRAS is the ppp logical termination for the end users
<sgran> something like http://www.klick.us/?page_id=492 looks about right
<sgran> which was, incidentally, the second or third hit in a search for 'linux bras server'
<koolhead17> jamespage: zul can i start testing the recent pkgs for doc?
<zul> koolhead17:  sure
<koolhead17> zul: so i will use the testing repo from cloud archive correct?
<koolhead17> can you pastebin that link for me
<jamespage> koolhead17, please do!
<jamespage> koolhead17, no - use the actual cloud archive repository
<zul> koolhead17:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudArchive
<jamespage> koolhead17, its in the email I just sent to list
<jamespage> thats the one!
<koolhead17> jamespage: just in time.
<Rasmus`> sgran: Ah, thanks. Yeah, I searched for various combinations of "ubuntu" but never thought of just trying "linux".
<rbasak> jamespage: I think I have something that works. But I think there's a catch: you'll need my workaround in every package that produces golang toolchain binaries. Like, I presume, juju.
<rbasak> It's not too bad though. Just one file and a one line override_dh_shlibdeps in debian/rules.
<jamespage> just juju right now
<jamespage> sounds ugly but lets take a look
<rbasak> jamespage: I have yet to do a full build test on this. But it seems to work in principle anyway. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222380/
<rbasak> For some reason I am very much amused by this hack.
<jamespage> omg
<CharSet> 1 ubuntu server sharing a folder via samba | 2 clients: a) runs ubuntu and its locale is set to ca_ES@utf8 - b) runs crunchbang and its locale is set to ca_ES@UTF-8 | a) mounts shared folder correctly with no charset or codepage set to command - b) does not, even if i set all possible iocharsets to command...it never shows characters properly....WHAT CAN I DO?
<rbasak> Other options are: fix golang to actually produce the arch-specific information queried by "readelf -A". This is upstream bug http://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=5640 and we could backport a fix, but one isn't ready yet.
<rbasak> Or, fix dpkg-shlibdeps to do something different. But that involves a dpkg SRU or carrying it in the cloud archive build PPA or something.
<rbasak> I don't think there are any other options.
<rbasak> I should also probably additionally check that it is an ARM binary actually
<rbasak> As there's weird cross stuff happening in this build too
<zul> jamespage:  building glance locally
<caribou> Is it possible to use LXC containers as provisionned nodes on MAAS ?
<zul> jamespage:  https://code.launchpad.net/~zulcss/glance/2013.2.rc2/+merge/190663
<rbasak> caribou: directly? No, because MAAS expects to be able to run d-i or curtin on a node, and that requires a machine with a block device. If I understand you're asking. virtual maas uses KVM, AIUI. And you can do LXC using juju's container support.
<caribou> rbasak: yeah, I just found out about juju-local, which is mostly what I wanted to test
<jamespage> zul, niggle
<zul> jamespage:  bah
<jamespage> rbasak, caribou: the MAAS provider in >= 1.14.1 can manage LXC containers on physical servers
<jamespage> juju add-machine lxc:0 add's a new lxc container to machine 0
<zul> jamespage:  fixed
<jamespage> zul, my only concern is that we reference no bugs
<jamespage> but hey - lets see how it goes
<zul> jamespage:  ok uploaded
<figgycity50> hello.
<figgycity50> i need to know if my computer supports ubuntu server.
<figgycity50> you see it's from 2004
<figgycity50> or at least some time around that
<mdeslaur> figgycity50: probably
<figgycity50> celeron d processor?
<figgycity50> worst processor ever
<mdeslaur> figgycity50: boot a 32-bit desktop live cd on it
<figgycity50> i know
<figgycity50> that's what i am gonna do
<figgycity50> i have no cds tho
<figgycity50> i DO have a usb stick
<figgycity50> mp3 to be exact
<TheLordOfTime> livecd is interchangeable with "LiveUSB"
<figgycity50> i have a sandisk but i dunno where it is
<TheLordOfTime> but i don't think yo ucan use your MP3 player as a LiveUSB
<figgycity50> it has usb tho
<figgycity50> and i can access the files
<figgycity50> an alba 4gb
<TheLordOfTime> doesn't mean it can actually handle being a LiveUSB
<figgycity50> will it fit??
<TheLordOfTime> fit? probably.  boot?  probably not
<figgycity50> i'll see
<figgycity50> it's got no uefi
<figgycity50> and i can get into the bios settings
<figgycity50> ahh
<figgycity50> i see some dvds
<TheLordOfTime> i never said uefi or the bios were the issue.
<figgycity50> dvd-rws
<TheLordOfTime> those work too :p
<figgycity50> should i use those?
<TheLordOfTime> i would, i don't trust MP3 players to be decent LiveUSBs
<figgycity50> ok
<figgycity50> iso nearly done..
<TheLordOfTime> although i'm going to refine what mdeslaur said...
<figgycity50> any decent iso burners
<TheLordOfTime> and suggest an Lubuntu LiveCD
<figgycity50> im using windows 8
<figgycity50> i'm using server
<TheLordOfTime> because Ubuntu 32bit Desktop LiveCD is ehhhh
<TheLordOfTime> [13/10/11 11:14:38] <mdeslaur> figgycity50: boot a 32-bit desktop live cd on it
<TheLordOfTime> there is no "server" LiveCD last i looked
<figgycity50> because i'm gonna run minecraft server
<figgycity50> there is
<TheLordOfTime> you can run minecraft on a GUI server.
<figgycity50> ubuntu.com/server
<TheLordOfTime> which links to the server ISOs, which as I understand them...
<TheLordOfTime> (1) don't come wiht a GUI
<figgycity50> ik
<TheLordOfTime> (2) odn't come with a live environment
<figgycity50> but i don't need a gui
<Pici> 70
<TheLordOfTime> (3) are the installer
<figgycity50> yes
<figgycity50> i will partition it from the xp
<figgycity50> god
<figgycity50> these cds are mixed up
 * TheLordOfTime points at the enter button.  Don't constantly use it.
<figgycity50> the cd-r cases have dvd-rws and the dvd-rws cases have cd-rs
<figgycity50> weird right?
<TheLordOfTime> and i have a date with a pot of coffee... back in 5 minutes
<TheLordOfTime> (BTW, you don't need to run the ubuntu server edition to run a minecraft server, and in fact if you're new to the whole server thing I highly suggest you install Lubuntu, then work from the GUI terminal emulator to run the Minecraft server, if you're a newbie to the command line)
 * TheLordOfTime doesn't know if you're a Linux CLI expert or not
<TheLordOfTime> okay, now seriously, i need my coffee, back in a few
<figgycity50> i am not a cli newbie
<figgycity50> i know ls
<figgycity50> wget, cd, rm, touch, nano, apt-get, apt-cache, aptitude
<figgycity50> loads more
<figgycity50> and definitly sudo
<TheLordOfTime> again, the enter key.
<TheLordOfTime> don't constantly use it.
<TheLordOfTime> you can put more than one thought in a line.  :)
<TheLordOfTime> ... grrrrrrrrr, stupid segfault crash bugs...
<figgycity50> is 700mb enough
<figgycity50> for ubuntu server install?
<figgycity50> don't blame me for enter that time, i was putting in my cd
<TheLordOfTime> 700MB actually is about 658 - 698 MB on CDs, and you might have enough space for the Ubuntu Server ISO to fit, but... you also might not depending on the exact size of the CD
<figgycity50> weird
<figgycity50> it says 0 bytes
<figgycity50> oh winndows cant access the disk
<figgycity50> disk dead, getting another
<TheLordOfTime> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows btw is your most helpful resource for burning the ISO to a disk
<TheLordOfTime> as for your disk being dead if all your disks return 0 byte size, that's an indication your CD/DVD Reader/Writer is broken
<TheLordOfTime> 'course that page explains it for win7 i dunno if win8 still has the same functionality
<TheLordOfTime> because windows 8 is worse than win7
<figgycity50> i know windo
<figgycity50> burning
<figgycity50> windows 8 has a built in iso burner
<figgycity50> and i found a 4.7gb dvd-rw
<figgycity50> and the disk is reading
<rbasak> jamespage: as expected juju-core needed the same hack, but builds with my hacked golang. Next steps? We need to test the produced binaries on both Intel and ARM I think. Do you think it's OK to do that from the staging PPA? And what are your thoughts on the hack?
 * rbasak wonders what tests we have for juju-core anyway
 * rbasak finds the dep8 test
<figgycity50> TheLordOfTime?
<figgycity50> this burning is becoming a pain. why? ITS NOT WORKING
<figgycity50> anyone got instructions for cd burning?
<Breetai> I want to set up a new email server and test it out. Is there some spam filter proxy or SMTP proxy that  forward email to 2  backend servers, or filter by user. Ie. all mail for @domain.com goes to server1 except bob@doman.com goes to server2?
<rbasak> Breetai: doing that is more complicated than it seems, due to the need to avoid spam backscatter.
<rbasak> Breetai: for experimentation it's easier to use a test domain or a subdomain.
<Breetai> rbasak: with setting up postfix, dovecot, opendkim, spamd, z-push, postgrey, and roundcube, I thought it might be easier to set it up for the domain I will want to use it for, instead of for subdomain and then having to change the configs for all of those subsystems later.
<rbasak> Breetai: you should parameterise the domain to avoid that problem.
<Breetai> rbasak: any docs you can point me to on how to do that?
<Breetai> I have never heard of "parameterise the domain" before
<rbasak> Breetai: heard of "devops"? For such a complex set of pieces you certainly want to script and automate the deployment process.
<Breetai> rbasak: heard of yes, used no.
<Breetai> rbasak: Essentially I should use a deployment script. more work to set up, but if I set up a script that can deploy "domain.com" I can change "domain.com" in 1 place to "mycompany.com" and run it, and it will be bulletproof correct.
<rbasak> Breetai: right
<Breetai> rbasak: Since I am doing this on a lxc container, on top of zfs, tearing it down and doing it again should be very simple
<jamespage> rbasak, hmm
<jamespage> rbasak, I'm not over the moon about it but other than backport a patch to dpkg for the cloud-tools pocket
<jamespage> I can't think of another way around it
<jamespage> rbasak, what about the other approach? backporting the fix to dhshlibdeps to work correctly for the cloud-tools pocket?
<jamespage> the scope of potential impact is quite limited
<rbasak> jamespage: if it was restricted to the cloud-tools pocket, then I agree the regression risk is limited.
<rbasak> It's a relatively trivial backport, too.
<jamespage> rbasak, well I think thats a more sensible approach
<jamespage> rbasak, how about we sort that out Monday :-)
<rbasak> Sure
<jamespage> unless you are gunning for a friday evening of hacking....
<jamespage> :-)
<rbasak> The disadvantage of that approach is that it's more complicated because it suddenly brings in the need to care about the environment you're building and testing in, and whether you have that backport in your build deps or not
<jamespage> rbasak, I have a helper wrapper for sbuild that configured the build to use the staging ppa's
<rbasak> jamespage: OK, if you're fine with that then we can backport the dpkg fix on Monday. It's trivial.
<rbasak> And then golang/juju-core should just build fine
<rbasak> (given that my hack works in its current form)
<arrrghhh> greetings
<arrrghhh> I seem to have lost my crontab - when I -e or -l it, there is nothing... yet cron still runs the jobs I had in there previously.
<irv> what files can i safely remove from the /boot partition manually? the fact that it's full has prevented me from running apt-get remove or purge for the old kernels
<irv> so i need to manually remove one of them or something to free up enough to properly remove the rest
<hitsujiTMO> irv maybe delete the oldest initrd.img- in /boot ... i'd also touch it before purging
<irv> hitsujiTMO: moved it to another drive, still not enough space.. gonna move a few more of 'em
<irv> thx
<irv> what should i do after apt-get -f install
<irv> like to properly remove those old kernels
<irv> or will it recognize that i manually moved the initrd files?
<irv> or do i need to move them back one by one and remove the corresponding kernel as they're back
<hitsujiTMO> apt-get purge the ones that you don't need that are still there, them move back those files and apt-get purge their respective packages
<arrrghhh> any ideas on how to get my crontab back?  the jobs are definitely still running, I can see their effects - and the results in syslog...
<irv> hitsujiTMO: now i'm getting that linux-server depends on: linux-image-server = 3.2.0.52.62, but 3.2.0.54.64 is installed
<irv> and linux-headers-server same
<irv> is there a way i can tell it to manually install those versions?
<irv> cause -f is still failing
<irv> even with 102mb free on /boot
<irv> heh
<sarnold> irv: try dpkg --purge
<irv> sarnold: which packages? like remove the newer one all together? or
<irv> or which was that a response to :p
<sarnold> irv: I'd try first one of the ones you've already removed some of the files, make the package database happy and it won't cost you any more backup kernels :)
<irv> but like which actual package am i telling it to purge? linux-server ?
<irv> or the just the initrd bits
<sarnold> irv: ah, one of the linux-image-server-3.2.mumble...
<sarnold> irv: make sure you don't delete the current running kernel, and it'd be best to leave the newest installed kernel, and make sure to keep at least two kernels :)
<irv> i only have linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic and a bunch more and then one called linux-image-server
<irv> no other linux-image-server-xx
<irv> so just some of the generic ones, ya?
<sarnold> irv: can you pastebin your dpkg -l | grep ^linux  output?  (pastebinit is a nice tool for automating pastebins..)
<hitsujiTMO> linux-image- should be enough
<irv> just removed a few of those
<irv> sec
<sarnold> irv: ah, sure, those have changed names enough that I don't know them all any longer, hehe
<irv> :] it's goin'
<sarnold> yay
<irv> how do i run this pastebinit with the cmd
<irv> just pipe into it?
<sarnold> irv: dpkg -l | grep ^linux | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> pipe it
<irv> i love linux
<sarnold> oops, that won't work, my fault..
<irv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6223543
<sarnold> dpkg -l | grep "^ii  linux"
<sarnold> hoooray you fixed my stupid :)
<irv> :p
<irv> k now running autoremove
<irv> hoping it works
<irv> 1086mb to be freed
<sarnold> woo
<irv> gah, how big should i bemaking the /boot partitions?
<sarnold> irv: you can also clean up the linux-headers-* packages once you've removed their linux-image-* package...
<irv> assuming i would go in and update/remove old kernels once every 6 months or so
<irv> i guess it should never grow that big if i remove the old ones as i'm updating them
<irv> sarnold: awesome, thx
<irv> will apt-get autoremove not take care of those too?
<irv> woohoo, upgrading is working now =)
<sarnold> irv: somewhere along the way I think apt just takes care of it without hassle.. again, more details I've forgotten :(
<irv> that dpkg --purge the linux-images worked wonders
<sarnold> irv: I've got six installed kernels now, /boot takes 247 megabytes.. and I haven't done much manual maintenance of /boot data in ages...
<irv> how big is a normal /boot partition on the server verison?
<irv> i think mine is 200mb or so
<irv> the partition
<sarnold> irv: .. but I don' have a separate /boot on this system, so it might go way over that amount of space while doing upgrades and so forth
<irv> ahh, gotcha
<TJ-> sarnold: I usually reserve 500MB for /boot/ but sometimes use 100MB on limited devices - just have to keep the upgrades controlled
<TJ-> oops... that was for irv! ... my meds taking effect :D
<hitsujiTMO> 512mb is pretty standard
<sarnold> I think when I made a separate /boot I used 256; that was a few years back, today I'd probably go with 512 as well. that gives some room to breathe :)
<TJ-> Yeah, those upgrades come thick and fast
<irv> TJ-: lol, thanks
<ikonia> considering distros should only keep 3 kernels, max, 512mg is crazy
<irv> how about this, is there a way now to increase from 200mb to 500 or so
<irv> it's a virtual server, and i have plenty of storage
<ikonia> I dont think I've ever seen a properly managed distro go beyond 120mb for /boot
<ikonia> 512mb for /boot is not standard
<sarnold> ikonia: only three? no thanks, I've seen problems require way more than three kernels to troubleshoot and find solutions...
<TJ-> irv: Sure, resize the volume that contains it
<irv> i suppose it shouldnt' increase now that i've fixed that heh
<ikonia> sarnold: very doubtful that is the norm
<sarnold> ikonia: indeed
<irv> i had just been upgrading without removing any old ones
<irv> cause i got lazy
<irv> :p
<ikonia> irv: it should auto remove
<sarnold> ikonia: but the day you need it, you don't want to be swearing at a tiny /boot :)
<TJ-> Just wear even tinnier socks
<adam_g> jamespage,  any idea why keystone installation would fail to start the service post-inst with: invoke-rc.d: policy-rc.d denied execution of start. ?
<arrrghhh> so... cron?  I can't get crontab to load my jobs, although they still run
<arrrghhh> crontab -e shows nothing, -l says no crontab...
<sarnold> arrrghhh: check also /etc/cron* files, the jobs might be defined there
<arrrghhh> I found some daily jobs
<arrrghhh> but there's other jobs I had placed in root's crontab
<arrrghhh> I usually just sudo crontab -e
<arrrghhh> and it's empty :(
<arrrghhh> I spose something changed, but I am not sure what
<sarnold> arrrghhh: check out /var/spool/cron/ -- you might find what you need in there
<arrrghhh> hm ok
<jeeves_moss> I just installed Splunk and the windows forwarders on the windows servers, and all I'm getting is this from the windows boxes http://pastebin.com/tYBExJw2   What am I doing wrong?
<jarkinox> hello
<zul> hallyn:  1.1.3 will be available for testing in https://launchpad.net/~zulcss/+archive/libvirt-testing before pushing to ubuntu-virt
<ewook> Anyone awake?
<ewook> Got a weird question... If we disregard that file permissions is acted upon by the lovely bits set, can we instead of performing the lookup locally, use any modules for "remote management" of permissions?
<sarnold> ewook: what are you trying to accomplish?
<ewook> sarnold: Not me. Question from a friend. I think the goal is to have a central point for file access control.
<ewook> I
<arrrghhh> sarnold, thar?  I just have a 'crontabs' folder in the /var/spool/cron folder...
<ewook>  am sorry for a badly formated question, but I am not sure how to go about it at all..
<ewook> arrrghhh: cron lives in /etc/[cron.d / cron.daily / etc etc etc]/ . Whata
<sarnold> arrrghhh: anything under that?
<ewook> what is the issue
<sarnold> ewook: arrrghhh's cronjobs get executed but he can't find them with crontab -l or crontab -e   -- a bit confusing :) hehe
<ewook> sarnold: aah. yeah, scrolled up :p.
<arrrghhh> it's really confusing, I've never seen it happen.  sarnold I had to be root, but it's empty
<arrrghhh> I can see in the syslog the jobs are running... and some affect the system in ways that are pretty obvious lol.  so they are still workin...
<ewook> arrrghhh: what is in /etc/crontab ?
<arrrghhh> there's my system crontab stuff
<arrrghhh> let me pastebin
<ewook> /var/spool/cron/crontabs is like sarnold said, where
<ewook> stuff is saved.
<ewook> darnit, sorry for breaking lines, new keyboard.
<arrrghhh> http://hastebin.com/ladowubono.md
<ewook> exactly.
<ewook> that poiunts to the /etc/cron.
<ewook> ... /etc/cron.stuff
<arrrghhh> and I see like my trim job in /etc/cron.daily
<arrrghhh> but there's several lines I have in the regular ole crontab for root
<ewook> and the /var/spool/cron/crontabs contained nothing?
<arrrghhh> empty...
<ewook> O_o
<arrrghhh> I've done a few updates recently, but nothing major
<arrrghhh> 12.04
<arrrghhh> .3
<arrrghhh> /var/spool is on tmpfs?
<arrrghhh> is that normal?
<ewook> no
<ewook> or...
<ewook> wait
<ewook> well, not on my system :p.
<arrrghhh> can you df to make sure I'm not crazy
<ewook> I only do /run on tmpfs.
<sarnold> my /var/spool is on / -- dunno if that's a good idea for a server but seemed fine for a laptop
<arrrghhh> http://hastebin.com/dixagigagu.hs
<arrrghhh> those are all the weird things I have not mounted
<arrrghhh> tmp and /var/tmp make sense
<arrrghhh> but /var/spool on tmpfs... does not
<ewook> sarnold: have you seen var being mounted on tmpfs?
<ewook> I don´t think it is standard.
<ewook> might be the reason that you cannot see any content on crontabs spool.
<ewook> is it in your fstab?
<arrrghhh> let me look
<arrrghhh> ohgod
<sarnold> wow, that's ... odd.
<arrrghhh> was I drunk and hacking my fstab?
<sarnold> /var/spool/mail and so forth?
<arrrghhh> holdplease
<arrrghhh> http://hastebin.com/muyisagomo.vala
<arrrghhh> this is at the bottom of my fstab
<arrrghhh> wat have I done.  removing it...
<ewook> mkay. stickybits good. kill off the var/spool :p.
<sarnold> arrrghhh: hey, maybe if you umount /var/spool, you'll get all your data back on the underlying /var/spool directory... including the crontabs :)
<ewook> and just unmount it.
<ewook> sarnold: bingo ;)
<arrrghhh> yay
<arrrghhh> that was interesting
<ewook> tmpfs
<sarnold> no kidding, most interesting thing in here in a long time ;)
<ewook> darn keyboard!
<sarnold> ewook: haha, man, good luck. :)
<ewook> tmpfs on spool is a new one for me at least :p
<arrrghhh> as usual, a self-inflicted wound.  thx for the help :)
<ewook> sarnold: yeah.. right shift is smaller, and "`" key is moved. thus, hitting enter...
<ewook> arrrghhh: good catch =). Remember  why you tmpfs´ed spool?
<arrrghhh> well I know there were some things I was doing to try and improve build times
<ewook> wait.. it isn´t moved. it is gone.
<arrrghhh> I don't remember editing fstab, but hey
<ewook> hahahah
<ewook> ouchie.
<arrrghhh> there might have been some scotch involved
<ewook> done that... that is how I confed my postfix last time......
<ewook> works like a charm, but cannot remember... well, much.
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> but it works, who cares
<ewook> grabbed the conf, so yeah ;).
<pytrade> I've been updating my cluster of servers (about 10 nodes) via a disk image.
<pytrade> Should I be looking at a combination of maas and juju? Has anyone her used it?
<pytrade> If not that, are their other tools which work well these days? I need the tool to update hostname on each node. Mount the 2 local drives. And add ceph and moosefs on each node.
<sarnold> pytrade: another option to investigate would be openstack and juju
<pytrade> openstack seems to be too heavy!
<pytrade> I would not know where to start.
<sarnold> heh, I can understand that, one of the guides starts with "to run a fully HA openstack you'll need 28 machines..."
<sarnold> pytrade: maas sure looks cool, and I know juju is cool, but I've never been responsible for maintaining such a setup.
<sarnold> pytrade: you'll probably want to run the 'juju-core' version of juju, from their PPA; it's under active development, and cool new features are being added regularly. The new juju-core version is also being deployed inside canonical for production services, so suppor ought to be good. :)
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-12
<Limy354> I'm running ownCloud on ubuntu 12.04 and am having an issue with uploads larger than just over 800 MB. I have set .htaccess and setting in ownCloud to allow larger uploads. The problem is that when a file reaches around 820 MB or so, which is stored in /tmp, it stops getting larger, then a new tmp file is created.
<Limy354> the "upload" continues, enlarging the next tmp file. This continues until the root partition is full.
<Limy354> the ownCloud works is that uploads go to /tmp first, then when its completed, the file moved the the ownCloud data directory.
<Limy354> files less than 800 MB are fine.
<Limy354> on user with a similar issue said that php 5.3 on ubuntu 12.04 causes this kind of problem: http://forum.owncloud.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3124
<sarnold> Limy354: many applications can use a TMP or TMPDIR environment variable to tell them what to use instead of /tmp -- you might be able to set this for ownclowd to use the same filesystem as the destination data
<sarnold> oh jeeze, that'd be sad if true..
<sarnold> everyone else had their 2gb teething troubles back in 2001 or something.
<Limy354> sarnold, that's something I'd like to do to prevent so much writing to root partition, but I'm hoping the file size limit doesn't continue if tmp is somewhere else.
<Limy354> and like I said, the limit I'm experiencing is just over 800 MB. I don't know why my limit is different.
<Limy354> trying a large upload now, and the limit is about to be reached so I can post what it is
<Limy354> oh wow it works now
<Limy354> well I'll be...
<sarnold> *sigh* PHP documentation is amazingly poor sometimes http://php.net/manual/en/reserved.variables.files.php
<Limy354> no more problem now. I'll look into this more but the problem is gone.
<shauno> there's a bunch of links in php.ini that are usually more useful, eg at PHP will accept.
<shauno> ;ugh
<sarnold> Limy354: you'll want to set the php variable upload_tmp_dir to use your destination filesystem: http://www.php.net/manual/en/ini.core.php#ini.upload-tmp-dir
<shauno> http://php.net/post-max-size
<Limy354> lol I spoke too soon
<Limy354> the problem is back
<Limy354> it stopped at 926 MB and it's now creating a new temp file
<sarnold> "Generally speaking, memory_limit should be larger than post_max_size."
<sarnold> might as well stick a big giant FAIL sticker on that :) hehe
<sarnold> Limy354: multiple files might not be a problem
<sarnold> Limy354: it's only a problem if it fails to reconstruct a single file in the destination
<Limy354> sarnold, oh ok so I'll wait for it to finish and see what happens.
<sarnold> Limy354: yeah
<Limy354> it's a 1GB file
<Limy354> the second one is already at 188 MB
<sarnold> good, close..
<Limy354> sarnold, it's still growing. I think it's going to go all the way to just over 900 MB like the last one. It's over 250 MB now.
<sarnold> Limy354: o_O
<Limy354> I'll try what you posted above.
<Limy354> with the post max size
<sunny_> if i want to create a home server should i go for ubuntu server or ubuntu 13.04 ?
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<pr3d4t0r> I'm setting up Ubuntu Server as a Xen guest in another Ubuntu server.  The host is already configured as a bridge, static IP address, and it's reachable in the network.  The guest is configured as 127.0.0.1/8 but I'm not sure about what should be the gateway; can't finish the installation since mirrors aren't reacahble.  What should be the correct gateway?  Thanks in advance.
<pr3d4t0r> (I recognize that 127.0.0.1 may be wrong as well -- not sure about how net configuration inside the VM.)
<jamespage> zul, https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/cinder/havana-rc2/+merge/190789 if you happen to checkin today
 * pr3d4t0r re-reviews the Xen docs.
<chemist^> hello everyone
<chemist^> i've got a question regarding the security of ubuntu-server
<chemist^> or rather, i have a couple of questions
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO hello :)
<hitsujiTMO> hey
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO i managed to get the thing working ok...
<hitsujiTMO> cool
<chemist^> connected my server with a cable to a wifi router
<chemist^> and connected to wifi with my client pc
<chemist^> without defining a gateway, so it doesn't screw with my internet connection
<hitsujiTMO> no more travelling arounf eu for you
<chemist^> static ip
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> yes! :D
<chemist^> i have a new question
<chemist^> if you explain it to me in simple words....
<hitsujiTMO> go ahead
<chemist^> why is it better to have a separate PC as a firewall for my server instead of just running a FW application on it?
<chemist^> i don't have another old pc to use as a firewall.... so i'm thinking of installing a fw on my server.... which one would you suggest? is "ufw" good?
<hitsujiTMO> thats not my area of expertise i'm afraid
<hitsujiTMO> yes i just use ufw
<chemist^> ok
<chemist^> thanks, i'll get on with the config right now
<chemist^> i've read somewhere on the net that it is a good idea to change the ssh port
<chemist^> from the default 22 to smth else
<chemist^> (4 security reasons)
<hitsujiTMO> i can be
<hitsujiTMO> the main thing is to use key auth
<chemist^> i would host a webpage and nothing else....so closing all ports except 80 and (22) is ok?
<chemist^> what do you mean by that? key auth?
<hitsujiTMO> the norm is to set up a vpn and only allow ssh from that
<chemist^> yes ok...
<chemist^> or just allow it from my newly established local network
<chemist^> a static ip...or mac address
<hitsujiTMO> ssh key authentication
<chemist^> local...so everyone else would get connection refused
<chemist^> i had it like this before....so only from certain computers i could connect
<hitsujiTMO> you use a private public key pair for login to ssh
<hitsujiTMO> yes blocking net is good for ssh but, mean you can't ssh from outside
<chemist^> yes
<chemist^> i don't quite understand the private public key pair....
<chemist^> i have a password for connecting via ssh
<chemist^> a strong password
<chemist^> is that not enough?
<hitsujiTMO> client os are you using ? windows ? linux?
<chemist^> linux
<chemist^> ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> private pubkey gen is really easy then
<chemist^> what is that for anyway?
<chemist^> care to explain a little? :P
<hitsujiTMO> your using a much stronger token to identify yourself to the server ... with it ssh ing also becomes transparent
<hitsujiTMO> you don't even get asked for any details
<hitsujiTMO> with that you can disable password auth, which thwarts 99.9% of ssh attacks in the first place (most just attempt to brute force passwords)
<chemist^> ok...
<chemist^> does that mean connecting to the server in a different way? or do i still do "ssh username@ip"
<hitsujiTMO> still the same
<hitsujiTMO> open terminal and i'll get you started
<chemist^> will you guide me here or in pvt?
<chemist^> :)
<hitsujiTMO> in pvt
<jamespage> zul, ditto for https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/neutron/havana-rc2/+merge/190795
<jamespage> zul,  and https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/heat/havana-rc2/+merge/190796
<jamespage> zul, and nova - https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/nova/havana-rc2/+merge/190797
<jamespage> zul:  nova failing tests - will investigate later
<zul> jamespage:  this regression? https://github.com/openstack/nova/commit/7161c62c22ebe609ecaf7e01d2feae473d01495a
<Werring> Anyone got advise on what type of ftp-server i should install and why I should choose that one?
<ersi> Werring: How about one of the most commonly used ones, called "vsftpd"?
<whatever_42> i am only able to write with 18 mbyte/s via netatalk on my raid 5. however i can write with 222 mbyte/s if i do it local. are there some limits? gigabit ethernet is available
<whatever_42> i am using a realtek rtl8111/8168/8411 or a realtek rtl8169. the 8168 was also on the previous motherboard and i did not recognize any problems there
<hitsujiTMO> Werring does it have to be ftp and not sftp?
<Werring> ftp is preferred since i need to hook it up to an existing service that does not have sftp support
<ggherdov> hello. On my Linux Ubuntu-server, for a specific user (other users are fine) I get a "Input/output error" when she does `ls`. Here the relevant part of syslog http://bpaste.net/show/QYyRyZEbbL7vTHP9Z8d9/ .
<ggherdov> Any clue on what is going on?
<ggherdov> What would be a commonly available linux tool to validate the hypothesis that the integrity of my hdd is compromised?
<ersi> You don't do that "after the fact". You need to prepare that prior to getting hacked AFAIK.
<ersi> Also, it looks like your harddrive is dying on you - if that's what you meant by "integrity of hdd".
<ggherdov> ersi: yes, I mean, that all blocks are OK. No hacking here, just me burning my own kitchen I guess
<ggherdov> ersi: the tool I am looking for is for assess the damages I have on my hdd, and possibly fix some.
<ersi> ggherdov: I'd def checkout doing some SMART diagnostics on it. It might tell you how many unrecoverable read errors you've had and such.
<ersi> I wouldn't count on that disk for too long though, unrecoverable read errors == bad.
<ggherdov> ersi: thanks
<jamespage> zul, looks like it yes
<jamespage> zul, fyi I'm going to raise a bug to track the rc2's
<jamespage> zul: bug 1239156
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1239156 in glance "Havana RC2 Tracker" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239156
<dustinspringman> anyone around here today?
<ersi> Yes, of course.
<dustinspringman> ersi: i have a networking question
<cs415> any juju devs out there?
<chemist^> dejavu
<shockwave> Hola
<shockwave> necesito aprender a usar ubuntu server y para q me serviria =?
<shockwave> alguna recomendación!.
<shockwave> hi!
<shockwave> speak englih)==??
<hxm> hi, how can I verify if mod_rewrite is working ok?
<ikonia> send a page to it that it will re-write
<ikonia> check it re-writes the page
<hxm> yes that was what I did and didnt work
<hxm> now im not sure if it is because of the php site or the module
<dustinspringman> got an issue with an x64 12.04 LTS server that requires me to "ip route flush cache" manually to restore a route after a connected route drops (due to ISP fail or other).. The route will not restore automatically... what can I do to troubleshoot this? I've tried to google a solution, but i am not certain how to ask the ?
<ChaosInMind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228128/ - So I set up vsftpd as an anon ftp but it keeps asking for a password.
<ikonia> ChaosInMind: please don't cross post
<ikonia> you're getting help in #ubuntu so no need to cross post it here
<ChaosInMind> I figured this was a server issue, so I joined this channel.
<onlyson> #
<GH0> On ubuntu server 12.04.3 LTS, how does one install the whois package if it doesn't appear to be in any repo?
<GH0> Or rather, is there actually an official package and is something that I have just screwed up?
<med_> GH0, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/whois
<med_> looks like it is in precise.
<med_> zul, does the Ubuntu Cloud Archive purge the previous version when new versions of Havana become available or do they just get hidden somewhere? (Ie, can I find b3 packages of Havana in UCA somewhere?)
#ubuntu-server 2013-10-13
<MavKen> does anyone in here happen to have ubuntu on a droplet at digitalocean?
<zul> med: yep
<zul> jamespage:  this is the fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6229273/
<Armegeden> syntax question: i have ubuntu server and i'm trying to run dynamips in the background with: sudo ./dynamips-0.2.8-RC3-community-x86_64.bin -H 7200 & -----yet when i hit "enter" again after launching it, it closes/stops.
<jamespage> zul: https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/nova/havana-rc2/+merge/190797 ready for review; in the interests of speed and due to the fact we already discussed I'll upload in a bit anyway
<zul> jamespage:  er +1 ;)
<jamespage> zul, ta :-)
<zul> jamespage:  that patch is overkill but meh
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> maybe I have a bad idea of computer clustering...  I was wondering if it's possible to take my two old PCs and connect them together via a network and send things to them as a cluster for processing
<ShapeShifter499> I'm thinking this would only work for stuff like compiling a program or running a algorithm. But could I use it to speed up other tasks like web browsing and gaming?
<TimR> Hey Guys can anybody tell me the best way to add subdomain onto my ubuntu server?
<hitsujiTMO> timR: subdomain for what service exactly?
<TimR> what you mean what service
<TimR> its under apache
<hitsujiTMO> apache service then :P
<TimR> ok how do I do it because I forgot how to do it
<hitsujiTMO> you need to create a vitual host for it
<TimR> ok
<TimR> im asking how to do that
<hitsujiTMO> 2 secs
<hitsujiTMO> ok, in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default   is an example virtual host script   .... i would make a copy of that to work with and name it as your domain:  subdomain.domain.com
<TimR> ok its past 2secs lol
<TimR> ok but shouldnt be there like an serveralias?
<hitsujiTMO> edit it to what settings you want and the ServerName directive is used to specify the subdomain you want it to respond too
<hitsujiTMO> if you want it to respond to more than 1 domain use ServerAlias to specify the rest.
<TimR> ok
<TimR> thanks hitsujiTMO that worked
<dustinspringman> I am having to login and manually do an "ip route flush cache" to restore routes after they become unavailable (such as ISP failing, etc).. This just recently started happening and is a terrible annoyance.. what could I research to find a solution? the results from google for everything I've typed are all over the place..
<wiehan> Ubuntu server 12.04.3 After some update (unsure what packages) My server is running at a very high load, but cpu usage seems low (99% idle). Everything is slow, I really need some help
<dustinspringman> yikes, this channel is soooo dead...
<pmatulis_> more saucy updates...
<wiehan> I have a headless ubuntu 12.04.3 server box. After an update, everything slowed down.. painfully slow - I can barely ssh. The system load is high! But CPU usage is low. I do not know how to trace the cause for this and fix this!?
<andol> wiehan: iowait?
<wiehan> andol I can't even install new packages (I presume iowait needs to be installed) - everything is too slow..
<ikonia> wiehan: what runs on the system ? web server ? database ? file server ? etc ?
<andol> wiehan: Nah, was refering to the concept of the system be slow due to it waiting for i/o response, i.e high load on the hard drive.
<andol> wiehan: You can use top and see what it shows you for value for wa
<wiehan> ikonia, plex, deluge, samba
<andol> (but in case you do get the chance to install software, iotop might be of extra interest.)
<ikonia> wiehan: is this on the public internet, (I assume it is if your torrenting)
<ikonia> wiehan: an easy solution would be to shutdown all services while you do an analysis
<ikonia> I suspect deluge is the problem, but do an investiation
<wiehan> ikonia, andol does this help you? http://bayimg.com/DaaOpAafO
<ikonia> well, init isn't very happy
<ikonia> wiehan: I suspect if you kill deluge it will all spring to life
<wiehan> lemme see
<andol> wiehan: Yeah, you seem to be running rather high i/o wise, and ikonia might very well be right in regards to deluge.
<wiehan> andol, ikonia well that fixed it.. but, it will keep happening everytime I restart. Guess I'll have to remove deluged
<ikonia> wiehan: just control it more/bettter
<ikonia> wiehan: limit it's resources, put it on a disk / controller thats not in use, etc etc etc
<ikonia> wiehan: apply a little bit of thought and you'll probably be fine
<wiehan> ikonia, wish I new how ;)
<wiehan> *knew
<ikonia> wiehan: well, all you need to do is ask and talk to people about it
<ikonia> wiehan: no point not using something because you're too scared to ask for advice
<wiehan> ikonia, let me ask it this way: what would be the best torrening app for a headless server that could be installed and set up via ssh?
<ikonia> wiehan: I don't see a problem with deluge
<wiehan> ikonia, I killed deluged - but it still isn't nice
<ikonia> wiehan: reboot your machine again, init certainly doens't look "good"
<ikonia> lets see if the problem persists
<wiehan>     1 root      20   0 24336 2348 1372 S    0  0.0   0:00.46 init
<wiehan> ikonia, I already restarted, killed deluged and it still isn't looking good - I can't even remove deluge cause everything is too slow
<ikonia> wiehan: can you type "uptime" and post the output to the channel please.
<wiehan> 19:31:36 up 12 min,  3 users,  load average: 6.09, 5.93, 3.32
<ikonia> ok, so thats not through the roof
<ikonia> can you post the output of the command "free"
<ikonia> free -m
<wiehan> ikonia, but I can't "do" anything on the system - it used to be blasing fast
<ikonia> well, we can work it through,
<ikonia> can you get the ouptut of free -m please
<wiehan> http://pastebin.com/Tehy8LGs
<noobster> Can anyone help me with a NFS issue I am having with 2x 12.04 installs? or point me in the right direction?
<ikonia> wiehan: ok, so it's not shy on ram, which goes back to what andol was suggesting earlier about io
<hitsujiTMO_> noobster can you please explain the problem
<noobster> I am having a strange issue recently with NFS and I am not sure what has chaged or what I am doing wrong. I have used NFS for many years now and have found it to be faster the iscsi.
<ikonia> can we have a look at your currnet "top" output please.
<noobster> Recently I have had NFS freeze on me for minutes at a time and something never come back. I am not sure if its because networking has become faster or I have started using it wrong.
<noobster> My issue is I have a Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server running in ESXi with 2x2TB drives RDM mapped to /home/shares. I installed nfs-server and am sharing /home/shares/www with a Ubuntu 12.04 server setup to be a exclusive web server that a developer outside our company can access remotely to build a custom server. I have added the NFS mount to fstab and the server boot fine with jumbo frames enabled
<noobster> Everything looks good until I start to write files to the NFS mount. It freezes for minutes at a time and then comes back.
<noobster> My /etc/exports file has... /home/windows/shares/www 192.168.0.72(rw,async,no_root_squash)
<noobster> fstab on svr02
<noobster> 	svr01:/home/windows/shares/www /home/shares/www nfs nobootwait,rw,async,_netdev,auto,tcp,timeo=14,intr,addr=192.168.0.70 0 0
<noobster> I dont see any hints in the log files
<hitsujiTMO_> was there any changes at all before the intermittent failures began?
<noobster> I just start to scp files to it or even if I cp files from /var/www to /home/shares/www
<noobster> it runs find for a small time then freezes for a long time
<noobster> I can still be ssh into the box but can not runn df or du untill it comes back
<noobster> rsync will just freeze in the middle of moving files, but none of the files are over 700MB
<noobster> svr01 has smb fileshares and they stay online and useable during this NFS freeze
<hitsujiTMO_> well it does sound like a connectivity issue... could there be an issue with the routers/switch inbetween?
<hitsujiTMO_> ahh kk
<noobster> nope they are both in the same ESXi box
<noobster> all other services stay online
<noobster> do my export and mount options look compatible?
<hitsujiTMO_> i would try and cut down some of the options in fstab, you've quite a few that seem excessive
<hitsujiTMO_> svr01:/home/windows/shares/www /home/shares/www nfs rw,proto=tcp,addr=192.168.0.70 0 0
<noobster> ok brb
<noobster> i should still use nobootwait incase t boots with out the NFS server up right
<hitsujiTMO_> yes
<hitsujiTMO_> also maybe try: showmount -e srv01    from another machine during the freeze to see if there's any response
<noobster> nope same thing, I have a file in /var/www that has allot of pic that is 6GB total. I just tried to rsync that folder to /home/shares/www
<hitsujiTMO_> have you modified any other configs besides /etc/exports ?
<noobster> Export list for svr01:
<noobster> /home/windows/shares/www 192.168.0.72
<noobster> from both servers
<hitsujiTMO_> did it respond during the freeze tho?
<noobster> yes
<noobster> not that I know of, this server has LAMP, jumbo frames & static IP... not much else yet
<noobster> ssh with another term and if I run df it just sits there
<noobster> ok after 95 sec df finally runs. Shows the NFS mount, but rsync has not resumed its transfer yet
<hitsujiTMO_> i think this one is beyond my knowledge i'm afraid ... it is interesting that showmount -e srv01 is responding during the freeze tho, but theres about 4 services involved in nfs so i'm not sure if that response is coming from the nfs core service
<noobster> ok syslof is showing errors.. I wil pastebin.. brb
<noobster> lol syslog.. fat fingers
<noobster> http://pastebin.com/70S1uW9e
<noobster> hitsujiTMO_: does this look like what I need? I have never applied a kernel patch before, thoughts?
<noobster> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15578
<uvirtbot> noobster: Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.kernel.org: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<noobster> sorry it removed the link I think.. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15578
<uvirtbot> noobster: Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.kernel.org: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<hitsujiTMO_> what kernel are you on?
<noobster> 3.2.0-54-generic x64
<noobster> bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15578
<noobster> looks allot like my issue
<hitsujiTMO_> njah thats way too old to be related
<noobster> on the duplicate bug, it has the exact same issue I am having..  bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15552
<hitsujiTMO_> noobster ... all you can do if thats the case is file a bug report and see what happens
<DWSR_> Hey all, looking for a piece of software that I can use to monitor both Windows and Ubuntu boxes.
<DWSR_> Just looking for basic monitoring, temp, disk status, process status
<MAbeeTT> I am making some tests with isc-dhcp-client in debian stable and ubuntu 12.04 (provided by default) and I see tha the directive static routes is not taken.
<MAbeeTT> si there some reason for this behaivor? technical maybe.
<MavKen> anyone in here have drupal on ubuntu server?
<MAbeeTT> But with the package dhcpcd the directive works. :-/
<viper2k> hi
<viper2k> I installed on ubuntu 12.04 samba4 pdc. When I want access to the samba pdc I have to add the ip to the dns entires of the ip configuration of windows. After I have done that, I have no access to the internet from this pc, only when I remove this entrie
<ikonia> viper2k: what are you using as a resolver ?
<viper2k> you mean /etc/resolv.conf?
<ikonia> no, I mean what service is acting as your dns resolver ?
<viper2k> I don't know. I have a router with the ip 10.0.0.1 the samba pdc (ubuntu) 10.0.0.100
<viper2k> what do I have to do?
<tasslehoff> I tried setting "UseDNS no" in my sshd_config, and can't login to my server anymore. Anything to do besides connecting keyboard and monitor?
<crimsonmane> Hello. I'm running ubuntu-server LTS on a headless (no monitor) pc. I have a couple questions that are not covered in the guide. First, do daemons run on boot, prior to logging in? Second, how do I add a custom program to load at boot? Note: specifically I'd like the programs to load at boot, not at login. Thanks for reading.
<hitsujiTMO> crimsonmane: daemons will run depending on their upstart configuration (e.g., on boot, on interface up, after another service has run, etc)
<hitsujiTMO> !upstart | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<crimsonmane> Many thanks. I'll give that a read.
<crimsonmane> is upstart already included in ubuntu-server LTS or will I have to get it?
<hitsujiTMO> its all part of it
<hitsujiTMO> all the service running (networking etc) are all running on upstart
<crimsonmane> I've typed 'man upstart' and read the page, but do not see how to "use" it.
<crimsonmane> Oh, I see on the webpage to make files at /etc/init
<hitsujiTMO> crimsonmane: its a little confusing at first but its quite easy once you get used to it
<crimsonmane> hitsujiTMO: as most things go. I actually just have a one-line command to run supybot on system boot. i'm looking at the existing files at /etc/init and don't yet know how to proceed. waiting for the eureka moment.
<hitsujiTMO> crimson do you want it to run at boot, or after network is up or after a specific service is up?
<hitsujiTMO> you can be quite specific with upstart
<crimsonmane> it would make sense for it to run after networking is established, sure. the command would be "supybot -d /home/user/supybot/filename.conf"
<crimsonmane> I do not see on the upstart webpage any comprehensive list of commands, such as when to start. i see in ssh.conf as an example where it says "start on filesystem" and wonder what other "start on" options there are.
<crimsonmane> and the upstart cookbook hasn't been created yet
<crimsonmane> i am afk until further notice. children need attention.
<hitsujiTMO> crimsonmane: this should work i think: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233490/
<hitsujiTMO> crimsonmane: sorry, should be http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233498/   made a slight mistake
<noobster> Hi all! I am having a issue on a new install of 12.04 server x64 trying to mount a NFS mount from another 12.04 server x64. The mount in fstab mounts with no errors, but when I try to copy data onto it it freezes?? I know the nfs-server is running fine because I have a mount in ESXi5 for ISO and caqn copy a 700MB 12.04 iso to that datastore in 10 sec. Any thought on howto troubleshoot?
<noobster> here is the syslog error... http://pastebin.com/upF3TCHd
<noobster> 3.2.0-54-generic x64
<Patrickdk> all that says is, nfs is really really slow
<adam_g> jamespage, a couple of minor charm fixes for strange issues i hit related to running with curtin: Pushed to helpers and nova-compute a fix to ensure headers get insatlled and DKMS package.  filed https://code.launchpad.net/~gandelman-a/charms/precise/quantum-gateway/headers_fix/+merge/190844 to fix issues described there. would appreciate your +1 on the quantum merge
<lifeless> quantum ? :P
<adam_g> doh
<adam_g> sue me!
<noobster> Patrickdk: what can be done? I am building a new VM on 12.04 svr x64 now to see if I get the same issue. If no then I will just delete the troubled VM, but if yes then I will need to fix this issue. It doesn't have to be 70-90MBps like ESXi but it needs to be at least 5...
<crimsonmane> hitsujiTMO: thank you for the script. i've made /etc/init/supybot.conf and pasted the code, rebooted, and it does not start the supybot daemon (confirmed with ps -e | grep supy)
<James_Epp> Hey guys. I'm in the process of trying to boot the ubuntu live discs over a network using nfs-kernel-server. Under my /etc/exports I have the following, however when clients boot they continue to give the error message "mount: Protocol not supported". What should I troubleshoot? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233647/
<hitsujiTMO> crimsonmane: you went with the second paste i gave you?
<crimsonmane> yes sir
<hitsujiTMO> what is the primary interface? eth0?
<crimsonmane> yes
<crimsonmane> sry just watched an epic NE vs NO game. killer winning touchdown couldn't have been any more perfect.
<hitsujiTMO> crimsonmane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233796/
<hitsujiTMO> crimsonmane: i made the change so it loads when the interface goes up instead, incase supybot was exiting as networking may not have brought the interface up in time for the bo
<hitsujiTMO> bot to kick in
<crimsonmane> hitsujiTMO: it has not worked
<hitsujiTMO> crimsonmane: can you verify that it is at least being called by replacing "supybot -d /home/user/supybot/filename.conf" with something like "echo 'foo' > /home/user/bar"
<hitsujiTMO> obviously replacing user with your actual username
<crimsonmane> the username is actually user
<crimsonmane> :)
<hitsujiTMO> ah lol
<hitsujiTMO> actually,
<hitsujiTMO> modify it to give the full path of supybot executable
<hitsujiTMO> thats prob the problem
<crimsonmane> oh. because supybot is not in PATH
<crimsonmane> however, you asked me to change it so on startup it executes "'foo' > /home/user/bar" and it did not create the file bar
<hitsujiTMO> you included echo?
<crimsonmane> pre-start exec echo 'foo' /home/user/bar
<crimsonmane> commented out the supybot line
<hitsujiTMO> pre-start exec echo 'foo' > /home/user/bar
<crimsonmane> oh dear. thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> anyhow, just go ahead with giving the fullpath to supybot ... i'm positive that was the problem
<crimsonmane> bar now exists. ok i'll change to include full path
<crimsonmane> unfortunately "locate supybot" does not return any results... programs get installed where?
<crimsonmane> something/bin
<hitsujiTMO> /usr/bin   is most likely
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-06
<kul> hi
<kul> ive started my own ubuntu server through oracle virtual box on windows 7
<kul> how do i replace the file /var/www/html
<kul> i installed ftp and installed filezilla
<kul> but when i try to delete the file it says permission denied
<kul> help?
<kul> hi
<kul> i need help replacing the /var/www/html file
<kul> using filezilla
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Vladimir_> There should be a program called something like Zambix for monitoring linux machines with a kind of agent system that is able to send SMS when something changes. I try to find it on google but there's nothing
<Vladimir_> I only heard the name Zambix but maybe it's spelled differently
<cfhowlett> Vladimir_, ask in ##linux
<lordievader> Vladimir_: You are talking about Zabbix.
<lordievader> By the by, it can also monitor Windows servers.
<cfhowlett> !info zabbix
<ubottu> Package zabbix does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> !info zabbix-agent
<ubottu> zabbix-agent (source: zabbix): network monitoring solution - agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 158 kB, installed size 751 kB
<lordievader> !info zabbix-server-mysql
<ubottu> zabbix-server-mysql (source: zabbix): network monitoring solution - server (using MySQL). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1527 kB, installed size 2707 kB
<cfhowlett> !cookie | lordievader
<ubottu> lordievader: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lordievader> \o/
<Vladimir_> lordievader: Thanks man
<dane_ad_boot> Does anyone have experience with using agent forwarding from a mac to an ubuntu server to another ubuntu server
<dane_ad_boot> specificially within a capistrano deployment,
<dane_ad_boot> apperently the command works but not at my machine for some reason that i couldnt figure out
<Tazmain> hi all, what is the best way to have a service start at boot time ? Its just an sh script that needs to be start to lunch a web service. Do I need to write an upstart job ?
<jamespage> adam_g, thanks for the ironic update, I added a general tweak I've been doing for unit tests execution and uploaded
<jamespage> coreycb, heat uploaded, looking at ceilometer now
<rbasak> Tazmain: you could add something to /etc/rc.local. Or write an upstart job (probably less than five lines for that)
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: did I miss something re ceilometer? was it rejected by the release team due to the new binary packages?
<rbasak> Or write an SysV init.d script, but that's far more involved.
<Tazmain> rbasak, which would be best ?
<Vladimir_> is it possible to do a pwd with multiple files
<Vladimir_> I want to show all full directory for all the files in one directory
<Vladimir_> something like #pwd name*
<Tazmain> where can I find a nice way of explaining how to create an upstart job. The file I found did not included how to add what you want to start
<ogra_> Tazmain, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Tazmain> thanx
<jamespage> coreycb, looking at ceilometer - I've reworked the skip-tests patch into a much smaller patch which just disables db2 and mongodb mixins for testing; all other tests pass OK
<pmatulis> morning
<jamespage> coreycb, ceilometer-agent-ipmi needs -> ipmitool (not in main) I've commented on the FFe bug as to what the plan should be if accepted
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks and awesome on the ceilometer tests
<jamespage> coreycb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506790/
<jamespage> that's the new patch
<coreycb> jamespage, ack
<jamespage> coreycb, just looking at the configuration file generation stuff - we're losing the default connection patch and the log dir patch right?
<coreycb> jamespage, right, it wasn't being used before, so I dropped it
<jamespage> coreycb, yeah
<jamespage> coreycb, but I think that prob is a problem
 * jamespage thinks
<coreycb> jamespage, ok, looking at ceilometer.conf it doesn't have the sqlite options anymore
<coreycb> jamespage, maybe that's just the way the sample file is
<jamespage> coreycb, yeah - so in trusty we did install the sample configuration file from upstream (renamed) to /etc/ceilometer/ceilometer.conf
<jamespage> coreycb, so the debian/ceilometer.conf bit is new this cycle
<jamespage> coreycb, so we've lost default configuration since last release right now... hmmm
 * jamespage thinks
<zul> jamespage:  swift rc1 is available
<jamespage> zul, yeah - already on it
<coreycb> jamespage, zul, this is where sqlite_db was dropped (re: ceilometer.conf) - https://github.com/openstack/ceilometer/commit/f8d673b698b958b1945598fb1e35623ce3f958c1
<zul> jamespage:  just merging coreycb stable/icehouse branches and uploading them
<jamespage> coreycb, yeah - there are two different db options now for big data and alarms
<zul> coreycb:  the heat 2014.1.3 merge request is empty?
<zul> coreycb: https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/heat/2014.1.3/+merge/237091
<zul> coreycb:  shoot never mind
<coreycb> zul, yeah looks like it was already merged
<zul> coreycb:  but there is not changelog entry for 2014.1.3
<smb> zul, hallyn, has one of you anything running for libvirt? otherwise I would prepare an upload to fix bug 1377900
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1377900 in libvirt "libvirt start races with xen init" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377900
<zul> smb:  i dont
<coreycb> zul, hmm.. looking
<smb> zul, ok cool. waiting a bit to give hallyn a chance to get respond :)
<zul> smb: nah just do it ;)
<coreycb> zul, I'll push that again shortly, not sure what happened
<zul> coreycb:  ack
<zul> jamespage/coreycb: ok except for heat, stable/icehouse has been merged and uploaded
<jamespage> zul, gah - we need python-openstack-auth >= 1.1.7 now
<jamespage> horizon is foobar
<zul> *sigh*
<coreycb> zul, https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/heat/2014.1.3/+merge/237272
<zul> coreycb:  k gimme a couple of minutes
<zul> coreycb:  done
<coreycb> zul, thanks
<jamespage> zul, gah - eventlet greendns parses /etc/hosts directly!
<jamespage> woser
<zul> jamespage:  thats it we are going back to java
<jamespage> zul, my sbuild schroots don't have an /etc/hosts by default
<jamespage> they do now...
<zul> lol
<jamespage> zul, OK rc1 of swift uploaded
<hallyn> smb: go ahead
<smb> hallyn, ok. thanks
<crazyhead42> Hey, I'm looking to turn an old computer into a webserver. What are my security options if I choose Ubuntu Server?
<cfhowlett> crazyhead42, "options"?  pretty much unlimited.
<crazyhead42> Yes, but I don't want to go paying for stuff and I don't have an advanced knowledge of programing
<cfhowlett> crazyhead42, so don't pay.  enable firewall and avoid funky websites will eliminate most common attack vectors.  keep your system updated.
<crazyhead42> wait, the server will be going online? crud. Is there a way to make it use the lan but not the internet?
<cfhowlett> crazyhead42, not sure what you're end use profile and I don't do server
<qman__> crazyhead42: do you mean that you don't want people on the internet accessing your server, or that you don't want your server accessing the internet?
<crazyhead42> ?? I'm just trying to turn the old computer into a local storage unit... what exactly are you saying in the line above?
<qman__> If you have a typical home setup with a NAT router, the former is already the case unless you specifically set it up otherwise
<qman__> The latter is inadvisable as it would prevent security updates, but can be achieved by simply not configuring a default gateway
<crazyhead42> So in other words, I'd have to do extra work for people outside my home to access whatever info I decide to keep on the router? Okay, thanks.
<lyda> if you spin up an ubuntu cloud image in aws, will the image have access credentials to use the awscli?  or do i need to seed that (with cloud-init)?
<ivoks> rbasak: so... pacemaker
<ivoks> rbasak: it depends on various packages, some of it being from pacemaker source it self
<ivoks> for example:
<ivoks> liblrmd1 (>= 1.1.10+git20130802)
<ivoks> but latest pacemaker security upload changed ABI
 * rbasak looks
<ivoks> so pacemaker 1.1.10+git20130802-1ubuntu2.1 needs to depends on liblrmd1 >=1.1.10+git20130802-1ubuntu2.1
<ivoks> otherwise one can update pacemaker and not liblrmd1
<ivoks> and that results in non-functional pacemaker
<rbasak> That doesn't sound good.
<ivoks> rbasak: yeah :)
<ivoks> majority won't hit it, because they do dist-upgrade/upgrade
<rbasak> Did you hit it?
<ivoks> but, if you do apt-get install pacemaker (which hacluster charm does), then you are in for a party
<ivoks> yes
<Aison> it looks like ufw is blocking dhcpv6 requests to my ubuntu server
<Aison> very strange, dhcpv4 server is not blocked by UFW, but dhcpv6 is
<Aison> but for both servers, there are no rules to unblock them
<Aison> there are just client rules
<Aison> I don't get it...
<genii> Aison: Perhaps ports 546/547 are blocked somehow
<Aison> yes
<patdk-wk> perhaps all of ip6 is disabled :)
<Aison> that's true, but I wounder now why port 67/68 are not blocked
<Aison> no ipv6 is working perfectly :P
<gaughen> so ivoks you going to file a bug?
<rbasak> ivoks: I don't see an ABI break.
<rbasak> But it still might well need a dependency bump.
<rbasak> Can you describe the breakage please?
<rbasak> ivoks: also I wonder if there's any connection to bug 1368737 here?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1368737 in pacemaker "Pacemaker can seg fault on crm node online/standy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368737
<strixUK> i'm trying to track down a udev issue during boot; i have udev configured to log debugging messages (and it prints them to the console), but how do i get rsyslogd to record those debug messages?  what logging facility does it use?
<sarnold> strixUK: rsyslogd only records what is sent to it via the syslog(3) function or configured network logging (typically 514 udp though newer protocols exist..)
<sarnold> strixUK: I don't know if udev can be made to log elsewhere..
<strixUK> meaning you think udev doesn't log via syslog?
<sarnold> it may or it may not, I don't know it.. I just wanted to point out that rsyslogd is very specific about how things get logged and udev may not support in-depth logging to syslog. it's worth looking..
<strixUK> right.
<strixUK> it was a complete assumption on my part that udev logs via syslogd, and the trick is to find the right facility and level to stick into rsyslog.d
<strixUK> maybe it doesn't.  there is a /var/log/udev, which isn't mentioned anywhere in rsyslogd's config.
<strixUK> where do md devices store the equivalent of a partition type?  how does udev know when an md device comes online that (for example, in this case) it contains an lvm PV?
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-07
<kuld> hi
<kuld> i currently uploaded my website files using filezilla to my website but it doesnt show any pictures
<kuld> i gave permission using filezilla to the files permission 744
<MACscr> my 12.04 LTS server has a 3.2 kernel, but im being told by zimbra that 3.0 to 3.9 isnt supported and supposedly canonical doesnt even support them anymore and its only 3.13 and above as of august. If thats the case, why isnt apt-get upgrade seeing the newer kernel?
<MACscr> all the instructions im seeing for updating the kernel are for installing the raring or another releases kernel on an precise system and thats obviously not correct.
<sarnold> MACscr: "It's complicated"
<sarnold> MACscr: there were a few releases of 12.04 LTS -- 12.04, 12.04.1, 12.04.2 .. 12.04.5.  12.04 and 12.04.1 were released with the same kernel / X11 / etc., and those kernels are still supported. the .2, .3, .4 versions were all sharing kernels / X11 / whatever with raring, saucy, trusty, and those packages have reached EOL. Those can be upgraded to the packages shipped with 12.04.5, which shares its HWE stack with 14.04.1.
<sarnold> MACscr: there are thus two supported ways forward for 12.04 LTS -- the original 12.04 release (and first point release) and the newest, 12.04.5.
<MACscr> my system is virtual, so the hardware stick isnt supposed to apply
<sarnold> MACscr: of course what third-party vendors choose to support varies
<sarnold> MACscr: virtualbox, for instance, only supports the original stack (and -maybe- the .2 version? I forget..) -- in any event, if you wanted to run a virtualbox host off of it, you'd NEED the original 12.04 kernel etc
<MACscr> well its not specifically virtualbox, but any VM should be running the virtual kernel
<sarnold> MACscr: I don't know what specifically zimbra cares about but I'd expect the 12.04.5 HWE stack to work for you
<MACscr> so from what I am reading, Canonical is no longer supplying kernel updates for Precise?
<sarnold> MACscr: note, virtualbox _host_ -- kvm has no restrictions because kvm is built alongside the kernel
<sarnold> MACscr: virtualbox _guests_ should all just work
<MACscr> because some Hardware stack addon has nothing to do with regular updates
<sarnold> MACscr: canonical is supporting TWO different kernels for precise -- the original stack and the new stack
<MACscr> so 2.3 is stil supported? Thought  it was EOL in August
<sarnold> what's 2.3?
<MACscr> 3.2.x
<sarnold> yes, 3.2.x is still supported via the 'linux' package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<sarnold> aha, finally found the new HWE stack, a 3.13.x kernel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-trusty
<MACscr> wow, thats so convoluted
<sarnold> MACscr: yes.
<MACscr> why make it such a pain in the arse on admins? From what i have read, any kernel between 3.0 and 3.9 is horrible and shouldnt be used because of disk performance issues
<sarnold> MACscr: this wiki page tries to explain it all, but because it was written _before_ the .2, .3, and .4 stacks died, it suffers from a lot of other problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL
<sarnold> MACscr: naaaah, that's far too gloomy a representation of earlier linux versions
<sarnold> MACscr: it was Good Enough from 1.2.13 through 2.6.16, and got pretty decent at 2.6.17, I'd say 2.6.32 and newer is much the same, though specific versions along the way have had slightly better or worse performance...
<sarnold> MACscr: honestly I haven't noticed any actual -changes- since 2.6.37 except perhaps for the nicer perf / tracing tools.
<sarnold> MACscr: I'm surprised zimbra would care; most applications can run just on 2.6 kernels without trouble
<MACscr> sarnold: and from what i am seeing, there are not virtual kernels for precise in this newer stack?
<sarnold> let me see...
<MACscr> BTW, i am using them in xen pvm's. The point of the virtual kernel is to make it more efficient and slim because of the lack of needed hardware support
<sarnold> interesting, I don't see any of the -virtual packages, nor the -powerpc and -powerpc64 packages that the standard linux package provides...
<MACscr> yep, screwed over again….
<sarnold> how much performance penalty have you found with the non-PV guest kernels?
<sarnold> .. and do your CPUs really not have virtualization extensions? they've been around for a while now, I'm surprised anyone still ran PV hosts
<MACscr> sarnold: of course i do, but they are still faster
<MACscr> heck, you even do PV with KVM when you can
<sarnold> MACscr: interesting, I didn't know kvm had any paravirt hypercalls available..
<Logos01> Oh yeah, this is going to end well.
<Logos01> "33 packages are going to be removed. 681 packages are going to be installed. 1515 packages are going to be upgraded."
<MACscr> lol
 * Logos01 is upgrading his laptop from 12.04 to 14.04
<MACscr> good luck!
 * Logos01 is also using ZFS as the rootfs for this setup
<sarnold> Logos01: \o/ :)
<sarnold> Logos01: YIKES
<Logos01> As I said. This will end well.
<sarnold> Logos01: are you also upgrading from 0.6.2 to 0.6.3?
<Logos01> I don't think so
<Logos01> Naw, I'm on 0.6.3
<sarnold> okay, that upgrade sounded like it hurt some folks, the userspace <-> kernel protocols changed and the tools do not handle that well :/
<sarnold> Logos01: oh okay
 * sarnold exhales again
<sarnold> Logos01: how much work was it to get zfs root? :) I've discounted it as too much work and too dangerous but would LOVE the features..
<Logos01> I've done it enough times that I'm used to it.
<Logos01> I use rlaager's walkthrough.
<sarnold> Logos01: thanks :D
<Logos01> I don't think I have a single Ubuntu system right now that *doesn't* use ZFS as its rootfs.
<Logos01> Wait, no, I forgot my NAS and hypervisor are still on ext4+LVM
<Logos01> I'll probably change that soon.
<Logos01> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem <-- that's pretty valid
<sarnold> wow, rlaager's guide is 0.6.1..
<sarnold> .. from the mists of time :)
<Logos01> Haha, it hasn't been updated recently no.
<Logos01> But he and ryao both are awesome.
<sarnold> *nod*
 * Logos01 lurks in #zfsonlinux ... for years
<MACscr> hmm, how should i properly recreate my /boot/grub/default?
<sarnold> Logos01: crazy though, I haven't seen either rlaager's guide or this pkg-zfs guide, both look less daunting than the other guides I've seen
<MACscr> nvm, got it
<Logos01> sarnold: Yeah, I can't account for that.
<sarnold> MACscr: oh, what was it?
<MACscr> sarnold: no idea, it was created again when i installed the trusty kernels
<sarnold> MACscr: oh :) hehe
 * Logos01 probably shouldn't watch the exact packages being installed
<Logos01> "libthai" <-- O_O
<sarnold> mmmm
<sarnold> dammit now I'm hungry
<Logos01> HAhahahahaha
<Logos01> If only.  libudon
<sarnold> OMG
<MACscr> hmm, so with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server. Can i install the trusty kernel on it too?
<Logos01> MACscr: Well, I don't see why you particularly *couldn't*
<Logos01> But ... why not just distro upgrade?
<Logos01> I mean, aside from that whole /var/run -> /run nonsense?
<MACscr> because with zimbra, you have to completely reinstall it
<sarnold> MACscr: it would -probably- work...
<Logos01> Well I mean worst thing that happens is he has to reboot into an older kernel version
<Logos01> Right?
<MACscr> Couldn't find package linux-generic-lts-trusty
<sarnold> Logos01: probably, I'd hope newer kernels' post-inst scripts wouldn't do anything that a 10.04 couldn't handle..
<Logos01> MACscr: Actually ...
<sarnold> MACscr: yeah, you'd need to add new package lists to apt and perhaps add some pinning or similar to make sure they are lower priority than the lucid lists
<Logos01> MACscr: try adding the backports repo and seeing what kernel versions show up
<Logos01> Barring that you might be able to add xorg-edgers and get it that way.
<sarnold> Logos01: he just wants kernel, doesn't care about x11
<Logos01> sarnold: They ship the kernels
<sarnold> oh :)
<MACscr> well its a vm too
<Logos01> He could also probably grab the exact kernel off of the mainline-ppa (you can't add that as a PPA though)
<MACscr> i know i cant use mainlines with ksplice
<MACscr> im 100% sure on that
<Logos01> Oh, you're using ksplice??
<MACscr> yep
<Logos01> Throw everything we just said out the window
<Logos01> You're on your own.
<Logos01> (I don't mean to be hostile, or seem it, but ksplice destabilizes the entire conversation)
<MACscr> ksplice is awesome
<Logos01> It is, but it also is highly unsupportable in situations exactly like this.
<Logos01> There's no way to know exactly what it's done, and it *definitely* won't support whatever kernel you try to add.
<sarnold> just out of curiosity, how many digits per year do you have to throw to oracle to get that?
<Logos01> sarnold: You can still get it for free for Ubuntu desktop kernels.
<MACscr> like this? im only using official precise kernels
<sarnold> Logos01: really?? cool
<Logos01> (And Fedora)
<MACscr> sarnold: about 3 bucks per month per server
<Logos01> Oh, you have one of the pre-Oracle licenses?
<sarnold> MACscr: damn. that's far cheaper than I expected.
<Logos01> Good on you.
<MACscr> but only because i dont have that many that im using it with
<MACscr> yes i do =)
<sarnold> oh :)
<Logos01> sarnold: That pricing isn't available.
<MACscr> and i can keep adding servers too =)
<sarnold> $3/mo really didn't seem like larry to me, hehe
<Logos01> It's from when it was ksplice.
<sarnold> *sigh*
<sarnold> oracle
<sarnold> where good things go to die
<Logos01> Yuuuup
<sarnold> and horrible things get worse
<Logos01> ... I know far too many former Sun employees.
<sarnold> Logos01: hmmm, step 3.2.1 has create a sparse file for mirroring, then delete the file and degrade the mirror .. but mirrors can be created and broken at any time with zfs, why bother with the sparse file here?
<sarnold> Logos01: do you skip that step now?
<Logos01> sarnold: Umm...
<Logos01> 3.2.1 from what?
<Logos01> Oh, I see.
<Logos01> I should've read that closer. I didn't have to do anything like that.
<sarnold> Logos01: yeah it seems like needless complication..
<Logos01> Yeah
<Logos01> If you found the rlaager walkthrough it's probably still better.
<Logos01> Yup, errors encountered in install
<sarnold> Logos01: wow, it's worth it for this line alone, "The /etc/zfs/zpool.cache file embedded in the initrd for each kernel image must be the same as the /etc/zfs/zpool.cache file in the regular system. Run update-initramfs -c -k all after any /sbin/zpool command changes the /etc/zfs/zpool.cache file."
<sarnold> Logos01: I've also never seen this advice written down anywhere before :) hehe
<Logos01> Hehe... yeah, that's a valid assertion.
<sarnold> (a) I never knew the initrd had a copy of the cache (b) oh man keeping it in sync sounds miserable :)
<Logos01> Well, if you don't futz around with zpool.cache then you're okay
<Logos01> Not many commands do that.
<Logos01> Oh dear.
<sarnold> uhoh, upgrade problem?
<Logos01> Yarp
<sarnold> :/
<Logos01> 804 left to upgrade
<sarnold> oww
<Logos01> Oh yeah ... I'm a little hosed here.
<Logos01> It's that grub bug I mentioned before.
<Logos01> Yay
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Logos01> sarnold: Yeah, this is pretty badly hosed now.
<Logos01> grub-probe cannot find filesystem for /
<sarnold> Logos01: owwww :(
<sarnold> Logos01: so -- rollback to 12.04 and pretend it never happened? or .. try to go forward and fix?
<Logos01> I tried downgrading grub to the version provided by zfs-native PPA for precise, but no dice.
<Logos01> Rollback's not an option here, because like an idiot I didn't snapshot this.
<sarnold> ashift 9 or 12?
<Logos01> I thought I had zfs-auto-snapshot running and I don't.
<sarnold> :(
<Logos01> blargh, ashift 12
<Logos01> This was working before.
<Logos01> sarnold: Thanks for helping/trying though. :)
<sarnold> Logos01: good for me too, hehe
<Logos01> Heh
<Logos01> You might have more luck.
<Logos01> But all I did was add the ZFS grub PPA and then apt-get install zfs-grub/precise
<Logos01> I had to then do an apt-get install --reinstall grub
<Logos01> And *THAT* took.
<sarnold> if I'd just gone to bed at the right time I might have though "oh look how easy zfs rpool is these days" without knowing that it is infact a ticking timebomb of annoying :)
<Logos01> Wwwwweeeeellll
<Logos01> This is an unusual case.
<Logos01> I kinda got where I am because everything that can't go wrong decides "Oh hey, it's Logos, let's break anyhow."
<sarnold> well, you're not the first to have that error message :) I don't think the previous guy I saw with it got it sorted :/
<sarnold> night Logos01 :) hope it finishes off well enough
<Logos01> sarnold: I had a successful boot.
<Logos01> sarnold: Though it was ... troublesome.  Booted into initramfs a few times before I figured out kernel flags were missing from the GRUB config.
<MACscr> can i install the enablement stack on 10.04?
<rbasak> MACscr: that's not supported. You might be able to make it work but I suspect there will be more issues than it's worth.
<MACscr> np
<MACscr> i need to upgrade it anyway
<Siebjee> Hi There, does anyone has a quick fix if initramfs is stating that the root uuid disk is not existing ?
<Siebjee> ubuntu 14.04 and 12.04 are giving me the same issue.
<alex88> hi guys, I'm trying to install libvips-dev package on a 12.04 box from circleci CI service
<alex88> https://gist.github.com/alex88/6b0d829b591a07af8a40 problem is that it's not able to install them since deps never met
<MACscr> hmm, when should i run barrier=0 and barrier=1 in fstab? Its a Xen PVM and the file system is ext3
<DenBeiren> hi people,.. i'm having issues with /boot filling up to 100% and i seem to be unable to purge older kernels :s
<DenBeiren> http://pastie.org/9627549
<rbasak> ivoks: did you file a bug for your pacemaker issue? To fix it we're going to need an SRU justification, test case, etc.
<paco1> hi folks!
<nido> when i log in to a ubuntu 12.4lts server i get a message saying "N packages can be updated. M  updates are security updates."; is it possible to get an overview of which packages have specifically security updates?
<ivoks> rbasak: not yet; will do tomorrow i guess; it's a holiday, so i'll find some time to do things like that :)
<rbasak> ivoks: thanks :)
<bencc> can I install utopic package on ubuntu 14.04? http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/gstreamer1.0-tools
<cfhowlett> bencc, mixing repo versions is not recommended and will probably break things
<jamespage> zul, hmm - I'm seeing a pretty bad performance degredation on glance in juno
<jamespage> zul, 10x slower
<jamespage> ceph backend
<zul> jamespage:  thats *not* good
<cfhowlett> bencc, if it's a package you really need, perhaps someone will backport it
<jamespage> zul, for uploading images at least
<jamespage> I was getting 200MB/s out of icehouse - ~20 out of juno
<bencc> cfhowlett: even the ppa doesn't have gstreamer 1.4 https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cfhowlett> bencc, you can always try installing from source rather than repo mixing
<bencc> cfhowlett: I've found instructions but it seems that it might interfere with the existing gstreamer installation and not sure if it includes the plugins http://askubuntu.com/questions/517910/installing-can-i-install-gstreamer-1-4-on-ubuntu-14-04
<jamespage> zul, lets have a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glance/+bug/1378388
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1378388 in glance "Performance regression uploading images to glance" [Undecided,New]
<zul> jamespage:  glance store was split out wasnt it?
<jamespage> zul, yeah it was
<paco1> how can i read bind9 binary zone en 14.04lts? thanks!
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: could one of you look at enabling the tests in websockify to support the MIR for nova?
<zul> jamespage: sure
<zul> jamespage:  i have some bandwidth
<blackyboy> Hi everyone , How RAID 5 works ? If i have 6 drives and if any one the drive fails it will rebuild from 6th drive ? or it will rebuild from all 5 other drives ?  Please explain little.
<genii> blackyboy: It rebuilds from the information left on the remaining good drives
<blackyboy> genii: :) bunch of thanks, really happy for your reply thank you.
<genii> np
<sarnold> Logos01: oh, wow, yeah... :) so you're up and running?
<Logos01> Yeah, yeah I am.
<Logos01> It was a trial. My path to getting bootable is not replicable, but then again apparently neither is the exact issue.
<Logos01> So I mean there's that.
<RoyK> blackyboy: see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_RAID_levels - it uses parity blocks - with 6 drives, I think you should consider raid6, if you're concerned about safety
<blackyboy> RoyK: yes got it now i have cleared my doubts thanks
<mgw> I've upgraded some of my Trusty systems to the latest kernel (3.17) for the better btrfs support/bug fixes. What are potential problems this could lead to down the road?
<sarnold> Logos01: ugh :) well at least it's all going now... and the next one will hopefully not be so horrible
<sarnold> mgw: it's on you to keep up with security updates, but beyond that, not much.
<mgw> sarnold: ok, thanks
<mgw> so if I keep the latest 3.17 release in my private apt repo, and keep updated to that, I should be ok?
<RoyK> blackyboy: what sort of drives do you have in that raid?
<mgw> Any reason then why the LTS releases don't just keep up with the latest kernel?
<blackyboy> RoyK: Just ask for knowledge base. I don't have a RAID here
<sarnold> mgw: heh, they kind of do, but last night a user spent two hours in here complaining about that being confusing (he's not wrong)
<mgw> i see
<mgw> so they backport everything and call it 3.13?
<mgw> .x
<sarnold> mgw: the 12.04.{2,3,4,5} point releases all had newer kernels -- I expect the same from 14.04.{2,3,4...}...
<sarnold> mgw: no, they had different packages entirely -- linux-lts-trusty, iirc
<mgw> if I download the kernels from here (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.17-utopic/) and put them in my local apt repo, will they probably get selected over the stock trusty packages?
<sarnold> mgw: I think so
<rberg> mgw: note that those packages are missing some things the official kernel has, I noticed aufs was missing from the mainstream 3.16 build
<RoyK> blackyboy: ok - just wondered - if you have drives of 2TB or larger, and 5+ of them, given standard error rates, which really are stable per sector for modern drives, I'd suggest using raid-6 (or raidz-2 with zfs on linux)
<mgw> as long as it's not missing btrs :-)
<mgw> btw, nilfs was just brought to my attention
<mgw> how does it compare to btrfs
<blackyboy> RoyK: yes your suggestion is good one but while comparing other RAID levels RAID6 is poor in performance right.
<RoyK> blackyboy: it performs worse than raid5 for writes, yes
<RoyK> blackyboy: what sort of data are you planning to put on this?
<RoyK> blackyboy: if it's music/movies/archival things, raid-6 works well
<blackyboy> RoyK: Not planned to build now. May be later, Just reading RAID article and i want to know about it some better than before.
<blackyboy> Oh cool Music movies
<RoyK> blackyboy: storage all depends on what sort of data you have
<blackyboy> ok
<RoyK> blackyboy: for VM storage in a production system, use RAID-1+0
<RoyK> blackyboy: same as for transactional databases
<RoyK> blackyboy: for a home server? just stick with raid-6 or something similar
<RoyK> blackyboy: I'm a ZFS fan, so I use RAIDz2, ZFS' equivelent of RAID-6
<blackyboy> Cool, Then can i use RAID 1+0 for my Proxmox servers ?
<blackyboy> Cool!
<RoyK> blackyboy: what's proxmox? I can't reach their site
<blackyboy> https://www.proxmox.com/
<blackyboy> Same as XEN, Hyper-v
<sarnold> nice gui in front of containers and xen or kvm..
<RoyK> blackyboy: yeah - google said so, but it's dead slow
<RoyK> sarnold: ah - ok
<blackyboy> Proxmox VE is a complete open source virtualization management solution for servers. It is based on KVM virtualization and container-based virtualization and manages virtual machines, storage, virtualized networks, and HA Clustering.
<RoyK> ncie
<RoyK> nice
<RoyK> gotta look more into that one
<blackyboy> Cool!
<RoyK> anyway - take a look at http://wiki.illumos.org/download/attachments/1146951/zfs_last.pdf before you decide using mdraid
<blackyboy> sarnold we use Hyper, XEN, Promox
<RoyK> zfs is a wee bit cooler
<RoyK> not as flexible, though
<blackyboy> XEN is good if you need only GUI option :D
<blackyboy> RoyK: Oh Thanks for link
<RoyK> I never liked Xen - KVM for me (or vmware at work)
<blackyboy> ok
<blackyboy> I have installed FreeNAS in one of the local server in office it has ZFS, i dont have good idea in it so left as it.
<RoyK> is proxmox open source?
<blackyboy> RoyK: yes its Open source
<RoyK> hm. doesn't look that way
<blackyboy> RoyK: Read this to know all about Proxmox http://www.amazon.in/Mastering-Proxmox-Wasim-Ahmed/dp/1783980826
<RoyK> proxmox.com is *really* slow
<RoyK> seems it's AGPLv3, though, which is good :)
<blackyboy> oh i can access it right now with good speed
<blackyboy> http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Proxmox-Wasim-Ahmed/dp/1783980826
<RoyK> that's amazon.com, not proxmox.com :P
<blackyboy> Sorry before i have provided indian site link
<blackyboy> RoyK: yea to know and read completely about building a Cluster using promox we used this Guide
<RoyK> blackyboy: anyway - about this raid question - was that for home use or large scale/production use?
<blackyboy> RoyK: no its for office use, not a large scale use just a small one
<RoyK> blackyboy: then look more into zfs
<blackyboy> oh sure
<RoyK> blackyboy: if you want to use zfs for VM storage, I'd suggest using striped mirrors (aka RAID-1+0) and a SLOG (separate ZFS intent log) on an SSD (or perhaps two, in a mirror)
<blackyboy> Okay
<RoyK> sync writes to ZFS aren't very fast, since they have to flush the ZIL at every write
<RoyK> that's especially bad with things like RAIDz (or RAIDz2 etc), but an SLOG helps out a lot for that
<blackyboy> hmm
<RoyK> blackyboy: the reason ZFS isn't very quick at sync writes, is that it really takes care of the data
<sarnold> adding more vdevs can help though
<RoyK> most sarnold sure, thus striped mirrors
<blackyboy> RoyK: thanks for the above links seems it got enough information to understand about ZFS let me go through it first .
<RoyK> blackyboy: it's a good introduction
<blackyboy> adding vdevs ?
<blackyboy> 8-)
<RoyK> blackyboy: in ZFS land a VDEV is something like a drive, a mirror or a RAIDz set
<sarnold> blackyboy: that's a good looking presentation, but this might give a better flavor of how zfs is used: https://pthree.org/2012/12/04/zfs-administration-part-i-vdevs/
<blackyboy> oh cool
<RoyK> erm
<RoyK> "RAID-0 is faster than RAID-1, which is faster than RAIDZ-1, which is faster than RAIDZ-2, which is faster than RAIDZ-3."
<RoyK> RAID-1 is faster on iops than RAID-0 :P
<blackyboy> yes
<RoyK> blackyboy: that's the thing to consider with storage - do you want the storage fast for sequencial I/O or random I/O? For VM storage, it's basically all random I/O
<blackyboy> RAID 0 stripes so its faster than mirroring
<RoyK> blackyboy: zpool create mypool mirror dev1 dev2 mirror dev3 dev4 mirror dev5 dev5
<blackyboy> ok
<RoyK> that'll create three mirror over which data is striped, and a very good place to store VMs
<RoyK> (preferably more than six drives, though, and better add a SLOG)
<blackyboy> oh while creating VMs i don't used those options let me check.
<RoyK> log devices and cache devices (think of it as write and read cache) can be removed
<blackyboy> Choosing I/O options will give performance to VMs ?
<RoyK> blackyboy: these options are used for storage, not what you put on them
<RoyK> blackyboy: obviously
<blackyboy> Wow Cool!
<cyber_dweller> trying to setup a server in my office, the server should do http,mail,and some more services from wan side. also, it'll serve the lan with some more common services like nfs,cifs,internal mail,buckup server, dhcp and remote openvpn access from wan side to lan. trying to figure out if tap is the way to go to create two diffrent vlans one for public access and the second for open vpn and local. what do you think? using a single n
<cyber_dweller> ic
<RoyK> cyber_dweller: so long as you're not going to use a DMZ or use the server as a router or otherwise separate the traffic from the internet from that on the LAN, yes
<RoyK> cyber_dweller: one NIC will do, and will be easier to setup
<RoyK> cyber_dweller: I guess the basi answer is "use two machines" (or one machine with two VMs) on separate networks
<blackyboy> RoyK: hear about ansible ?
<blackyboy> heard about ansible
<blackyboy> http://www.ansible.com/home
<blackyboy> Ok good night everyone, time to bed. Thanks Royk
<RoyK> blackyboy: why not puppet?
<blackyboy> RoyK: Puppet no idea about it.
<qman__> I also recommend breaking those roles up into separate servers or VMs, a lot more maintainable that way
<RoyK> cyber_dweller: what sort of machine do you have? how many users? how many networks?
<RoyK> qman__++
<qman__> That way when you have to upgrade your web server, you can leave your mail server alone for the time being
<qman__> This problem happened to me, because my postfix+dovecot config isn't compatible with current versions
<RoyK> qman__: it's quite common - that's why we have a few hundred VMs at work :P
<qman__> I will fix it eventually, but separating it allows for piecemeal upgrades
<cyber_dweller> RoyK, i'm running i5 machine as the server, no services exposed to wan side yet. i5 serves other machines through hba and ethernet, running a i7 as a xen machine.
<RoyK> cyber_dweller: get a xeon machine (or something from AMD) with ECC memory and setup a new machine (or two) to host VMs. virtualize those machines and make use of them elsewhere
<RoyK> that's what I'd do, anyway
<cyber_dweller> RoyK, hardware is not the issue, ofcourse ecc would be much appreciated but uptimes are long enough so this machine can be used as a server. i want the i5 server to keep serving to the lan with a remote access capability from wan to lan side using openvpn. and i want to open some wan traffic to the server to run http mail and stuff. what would be the best approach?
<cyber_dweller> RoyK, not risking running dmz :)
<RoyK> cyber_dweller: just saying something with ECC (i[357] doesn't support that) because errors do happen and you don't want those errors in production servers - and - having a dedicated xen/vmware/kvm/something box doing the hard parts, separating networks etc, is nice
<Logos01> sarnold: It had better not be. The last straggler is my router.
<Logos01> <_<
<sarnold> Logos01: hahaha
 * Logos01 isn't kidding
<Logos01> I have this SFF miniITX box whose original purpose in life was to be a lab for rpm buildouts and cluster software deployment a couple of jobs ago.
<sarnold> Logos01: how many routers in the world run zfs do you figure? :)
<sarnold> nice
<Logos01> Probably just the one.
<Logos01> Yeah, dual-core hyperthreaded Core i3 CPU, 16GB DDR3 RAM (2x8 1600MHz), 128GB SSD.
<sarnold> nice router :)
<Logos01> Originally running a KVM hypervisor with about 16 essentially idle CentOS VMs.
<Logos01> (Except the Spacewalk and OpenLDAP servers.)
<Logos01> Anyhoo, I paid for this thing out of pocket because the company wasn't budging on giving me the resources I needed to, well, get my job done.
<Logos01> So when I left there, I took it with me.
<sarnold> *nod*
<Logos01> And I just couldn't let it sit idle, so I threw a 4-port gigabit NIC PCI card in that badboy and called it a router.
<sarnold> that's the way that goes :)
<Logos01> I also use it as a media pc, because why not.
<cyber_dweller> RoyK, i'm saying the ecc is not the issue here, the issue is the question of what would be the best approach for setting two different vlans using single nics?
<RoyK> cyber_dweller: I just mentioned ecc because it's good. using two different VLANs on a single nic isn't a problem, if the switch/firewall in front supports that - just ifconfig eth0.myvlanid (something)
<RoyK> cyber_dweller: the separation between VLANs in linux are good
<RoyK> s/are/is/ :P
<ruben23> guys anyone cna help how do i check an disoalte source of this issue --> http://i58.tinypic.com/w70ug2.jpg
<sarnold> ruben23: what issue?
<Patrickdk> sarnold, oviously, all the colors
<sarnold> Patrickdk: heheh
<sarnold> related https://i.imgur.com/pQT0l.gif
<RoyK> ruben23: pastebin the text
<ruben23> the cpu cores are spiing straight 100 percent causing lagged
<ruben23> and i see its coming from mysql application
<Patrickdk> well, don't turn on your computer, and that wouldn't happen
<RoyK> ruben23: using hyperthreading?
<sarnold> ruben23: you could try turning on query execution plan or something if mysql has that information available, so you could optimize your SQL
<RoyK> ruben23: just turn off hyperthreading
<sarnold> RoyK: really? o_O
<RoyK> ruben23: it's normally not good except for small data loads
<RoyK> sarnold: ?!?
<Patrickdk> well, hyperthreading only works on *different* loads at once
<Patrickdk> mysql + mysql, not so much
<sarnold> RoyK: the lsat time I did testing I got consistently better compile speeds with hyperthreading :) heh
<Patrickdk> mysql + vlc, more likely :)
<Patrickdk> sarnold, compile is lots of different stuff though
<Patrickdk> your using lots of different cpu subsets
<Patrickdk> most people only do integer stuff with sql, not so much floating point and other things
<RoyK> sarnold: hyperthreading makes each core have half the cache size usable
<RoyK> sarnold: I've seen different results, but mostly, if you stay close to what you're doing and at least with a high memory load, hyperthreading dosn't work that well
<RoyK> with little memory and thus cache load, ht works well
<Patrickdk> or if your doing vm's :) busy vm's on real cores, and idle vm's on ht cores :)
<Patrickdk> but never assign more cores than real cores to a single vm
<sarnold> heh, a pal recently assigned a VM 1024 cores ..
<sarnold> .. but he only 64 real cores to work with. he said it was slow to boot.
<Patrickdk> my friend configured the db servers for 24 cores, servers have 12 + 12ht
<Patrickdk> it's a bear
<Patrickdk> now, that vm has 20 cores, and we have 20 real, and 20 ht
<Patrickdk> it doesn't down the box, when it's used anymore :)
<sarnold> Patrickdk: hehehe, did he do it just to see if it could be done? or mistake? or ... what lead him to that madness? :)
<Patrickdk> he just wasn't thinking
<Patrickdk> 24cores? well, this vm is rarely used, but when it is, we need it to go fast!
<Patrickdk> did not think about the sideeffects
<sarnold> :)
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-08
<crazyhead42> I can't seem to get my Ubuntu 13.04 server to work. . . and I'm not sure about it's network status.
<crazyhead42> I've tried to update the system, but keep getting 404 errors. I've changed the location it is trying to get updates from, but I'm getting invalid signitures: "nodata 1" and "nodata 2"
<crazyhead42> I chose samba server when first setting it up, if that changes anything.
<crazyhead42> Is anyone on?
<rww> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ruben23> hi guys, how do i backup the whole intere live linux server..?
<crazyhead42> Sorry, Ruben, but I don't think anyone is on.
<ruben23> crazyhead42: :-( still hoping..
<crazyhead42> It's getting late anyway.
<crazyhead42> I'd help you, but I can't get my server up enough to have anything to back up.
<ruben23> just want to know how to fuly nackup  my entire linux server
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Jakob_> I'm in need of some help with a squid3 server, i keep getting TCP_denied/403 3915 - standard squid3 configfile, can anyone help (:
<Jakob_> I'm in need of some help with a squid3 server, i keep getting TCP_denied/403 3915 - standard squid3 configfile, can anyone help (:
<rbasak> Jakob_: by default squid packaging sets squid up to only permit access from localhost. You'll need to add an ACL rule to the config file to permit access from your local network.
<helpme> hello
<Guest53399> can't create /var/cache/apt-show-versions/files: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/apt-show-versions line 196. E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'test -x /usr/bin/apt-show-versions || exit 0 ; apt-show-versions -i' E: Sub-process returned an error code
<Guest53399> Can someone help me
<Guest53399> I deleted everything in /var/cache/
<lordievader> Guest53399: Why would you delete everything form there?
<lordievader> from*
<Guest53399> Because it said cache
<Guest53399> I thought it will regenerate again
<Guest53399> I mean the files in folder
<lordievader> It should, but still it is not a very good idea.
<Guest53399> It was not.
<Guest53399> a good Idea
<Guest53399> Solution lordievader
<Guest53399> ?
<lordievader> Guest53399: Can you still run an "sudo apt-get update"?
<Guest53399> I get this error on update
<Guest53399> can't create /var/cache/apt-show-versions/files: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/apt-show-versions line 196. E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'test -x /usr/bin/apt-show-versions || exit 0 ; apt-show-versions -i' E: Sub-process returned an error code
<lordievader> Guest53399: Hmm, perhaps "sudo dpkg --configure -a" fixes things?
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I setup the autodiscover redirect for the exchange auto discover
<jamespage> zul, can we catchup on websockify tests when you start pls
<Guest53399> I have a problem
<Guest53399> can't create /var/cache/apt-show-versions/files: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/apt-show-versions line 196. E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'test -x /usr/bin/apt-show-versions || exit 0 ; apt-show-versions -i' E: Sub-process returned an error code
<Guest53399> PLease help
<lordievader> Guest53399: Did you do what I said?
<Guest53399> yes it dint work
<Guest53399> I am on a web client. the interface is not so good. please tag me when you reply lordievader
<Guest53399>  sudo dpkg --configure -a I tried lordievader
<lordievader> Guest53399: Ok, it didn't solve things?
<Guest53399> Nope
<lordievader> Guest53399: Can you pastebin the output of 'ls -la /var/cache'?
<Guest53399> I think its working now
<Guest53399> I did sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives
<zul> jamespage:  yep
<Guest53399> then sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt-show-versions/
<Guest53399> then make a blank file named file in /var/cache/apt-show-versions/
<Guest53399> then sudo apt-get update
<Guest53399> Thanks lordievader
<rbasak> jamespage: when you have some time, I'd like your help uploading bcache-tools into Debian - preferably before freeze.
<zul> jamespage:  hey
<zul> jamespage:  so websockify
<jamespage> zul, indeed - how goes it?
<zul> jamespage:  well the tests are enabled but not running and im not sure why
<jamespage> zul, I tried them directly upstream and they appear quite broken as well
<zul> jamespage:  yeah
<zul> jamespage:  and not being comfortable enough with them im not sure what to do
<jamespage> zul, I wondering whether we just skip the websockify test in nova - it feels not good enough for main
<zul> jamespage:  did you try the git tree?
<jamespage> zul, yeah
<zul> same thing?
<jamespage> zul, yeah
<jamespage> all sucks
<jamespage> zul, I got this far - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8520684/
<zul> jamespage:  i was on trusty by mistake and was running the tests there and they were passing before i noticed I was on trusty for a sec
<jamespage> zul, they work on trusty? now I'm really uncomfortable websockify is just bust in utopic
<jamespage> zul, oh in the trusty version you mean?
<zul> jamespage:  mistakenly running the tests on the trusty version
<Blinkiz> Hi. I would like to set up a VPN (encryption) between two ubuntu servers that can handle around 300 Mbit. What should I choose here? Can OpenVPN manage this?
<jamespage> zul, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/186746800/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.swift_2.2.0~rc1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<zul> jamespage:  this in the openstack pppa?
<zul> oh no nevermind
<jamespage> zul, nope - proposed
<jamespage> zul, I figure its a 32 bit build issue
<zul> ah yes
<jamespage> as I did not see this locally (but I build with an amd64 chroot)
<zul> "OverflowError: long int too large to convert to in"
<zul> jamespage:  the websockify stuff makes me nervous
<zul> jamespage: keystone rc2 is out as well if you missed it
<zul> jamespage:  dosaboy commited the tests for websockify upstream so maybe we should ask him :)
<jamespage> zul, oh did he - dosaboy_ ?? ^^
<zul> jamespage:  i noticed that yesterday
<jamespage> dosaboy_, websockify tests appear a bit busted up - can you help us out?
<dosaboy_> zul: i didn't write those tests but i did add some fwir
<dosaboy> jamespage: do you have an error i can look at?
<Gunfus_> Is anyone familiar with a problem related to disk size geomtry out of bounds
<zul> dosaboy:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8520741/
<Gunfus_> after upgrading to the latest release
<jamespage> dosaboy, that's direct in the upstream master - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8520742/
<dosaboy> jamespage, zul: i'll take a look
<Gunfus_> the exact error is: [   10.753795] EXT4-fs (md0): bad geometr: block count 122096646 exceeds size of device (122096624 blocks)
<Gunfus_> I can't mount my raid because of the bad geomtr problem
<Gunfus_> anyone?
<jamespage> dosaboy, thanks
<jamespage> zul, doing keystone
<zul> jamespage:  ack
<zul> jamespage:  unbreaking my head around with neturon
<jamespage> zul, doing ceilometer
<jamespage> not that we actually have rc1 uploaded yet
<zul> jamespage:  well you are doing it in spirit ;)
<Mars__> After updating to 14.01, I now get problems about bad geomtry errors on my RAID
<Mars__> anyidea?
<cfhowlett> Mars__, because there is not 14.01???
<Mars__> ohh ops....I meant to say  14.04.1
<cfhowlett> Mars__, noted.
<Mars__> what is the best way to go about reporting the problem I saw a question on askubuntu of someone else with the problem
<cfhowlett> Mars__, bug report???
<cfhowlett> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Mars__> okay.. I will go ahead and report it then...
<Mars__> is there a way to find out what package is failing?
<cfhowlett> Mars__, I don't know enough to advise about
<cfhowlett>  raid
<Mars__> cfhowlett: okay, thanks
<GothPaw> what the best practice to config for a FQDN when multiple domains point to a single IP?
<rbasak> I consider each machine (or VM or container) to have a single, canonical FQDN.
<rbasak> Configure everything for that, and consider the others to be aliases.
<GothPaw> there is only 1 server machine and 14 domains, which is what leads me to this question
<rbasak> Use the aliases only when you have to (eg. for public-facing virtual hosting, only for Apache configuration)
<rbasak> If the 14 domains are "equal", then I'd creating a 15th one for the canonical use purpose.
<rbasak> create
<GothPaw> not sure what you mean by "equal"
<rbasak> For example if I'm asked to host 14 customer's websites on a single server.
<rbasak> customers'
<rbasak> Then there isn't an obvious thing to call the server.
<rbasak> So I make another name up, maybe under my own company's domain.
<rbasak> Use that one everywhere as the canonical name.
<rbasak> Only Apache (and DNS for the customers' FQDNs) see the other names.
<GothPaw> ahhhhhh..... gotcha. this works then as 13 belong to other people and one is mine.
<rbasak> That'll be fine then. As long as there will never be a requirement that the canonical FQDN you use will have to change.
<rbasak> If that's even a remote possibility, far easier to register a new name now and make sure _that_ one will never change.
<GothPaw> business name/domain so that won't ever leave
<GothPaw> perfect. now I just need to hammer out why my postfix/dovecot/vimbadmin portion isn't working.....  Although I am looking for other ways then vimbadmin as its been nothing but a hassle for me
<GothPaw> I wish I had multiple machines for all this .... this one machine is taking a beating "so to speak"......  1 machine does all the hosting for everything
<rbasak> Use containers.
<rbasak> (though I'm not sure how that'd work with only one public-facing IP, if virtual hosting, though)
<GothPaw> the virtual hosting is all setup and functioning correctly. now its just a matter of setting up mail for all the domains. Ive got everything down except the vimbadmin which simply just isn't working for me under any configuration I throw at it. basically looking for an alternative way now to setup virtual mail for all the domains
<GothPaw> I know I can go and manually add it all to postfix, but with 14 domains current and more likely to be added later I am just looking for something a little "easier".
<crazyhead42> I'm using a 32 bit server software, ubuntu 13.04 and can't seem to get it working. my apt-get update currently gets the bad signitures "nodata 1" and "nodata 2"
<Pici> crazyhead42: 13.04 is not a supported release of Ubuntu.  It reached end-of-life in January.
<teward> crazyhead42: FYI, 13.04 is EOL
<crazyhead42> EOL?
<teward> crazyhead42: end of life
<Pici> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<teward> crazyhead42: it's no longer supported - it reached the "end of life" date in January
<crazyhead42> IS there a way to upgrade  it?
<teward> and i was just about to call that factoid too xD
<crazyhead42> I don't really want to switch back to desktop mode, run another install, rewrite the flshdrive, then put my desktop and grub at risk of user error AGAIN
<jamespage> zul: going to drop websockify; having discussed with dosaboy I don't think its suitable for main inclusion yet
<zul> jamespage:  cool...i didnt think so either
<crazyhead42> drat. I was really hoping I wouldn't have to redo everything.
<qman__> !eol | crazyhead42
<ubottu> crazyhead42: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qman__> You can upgrade, but you'll have to do two release upgrades to get within support
<zul> jamespage:  btw nova uses python-oslo.utils now
<jamespage> zul, where do you see that?
<zul> jamespage:  nova/common/openstack/units has been removed
<jamespage> zul, in master or juno/proposed ?
<zul> master
<jamespage> zul, meh - don't care about master for now
<zul> jamespage:  ack
<jamespage> juno/proposed is my immediate focus
<jamespage> zul, should be for your work as well for now
<zul> jamespage:  yeah
<ndee> anyone using a ssh client on the iphone?
<axisys> what is the fix for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2010/CVE-2010-5107.html ? I am running 10.04 and 12.04 LTS
<uvirtbot> axisys: The default configuration of OpenSSH through 6.1 enforces a fixed time limit between establishing a TCP connection and completing a login, which makes it easier for remote attackers to cause a denial of service (connection-slot exhaustion) by periodically making many new TCP connections. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-5107)
<patdk-wk> axisys, by reading the notes :)
<axisys> patdk-wk: changed the LoginGraceTime to 20 from default 120 .. thanks
<patdk-wk> that isn't what the notes said to do :)
<patdk-wk> that would just make it worse
<axisys> "By default, sshd will allow a connected user to wait for 120 seconds (2 minutes) before starting to authenticate. This could be used to conduct a Denial of Service (DoS) or a brute force attack against a running SSH daemon. One solution is lowering this to 20 seconds"
<axisys> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults
<axisys> patdk-wk: ^
<patdk-wk> oh, I read you changed 20 to 120 :)
<patdk-wk> but you did the other way
<patdk-wk> what out for that change :)
<patdk-wk> if you have dns issues, you won't be able to login
<patdk-wk> cause the timeout will happen, before the dns gives up resolving your ip
<axisys> also note says to set MaxStartups to 10:30:100 . default seems safer 10:30:60
<patdk-wk> ya
<axisys> i guess i will just rely on ufw limit ssh which allows 6 per 30 secs default..
<bananapie> Is there a command in Linux to tell the kernel/iptables to forget about all the NAT connections it knows about and start over like if the server just rebooted?
<bananapie> i'm not talking about iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING 1, I am talking about connections the kernel remembers for packets that have been masqueraded
<bananapie> found ti
<bananapie> thanks guys!
<Voyage>  Line 13,21,28 http://pastebin.com/qEnw6NFR    Cant send email by phpmailer via sendmail-bin
<jamespage> zul, still around?
<jamespage> does this make any sense - https://review.openstack.org/#/c/127030/
<crazyhead42> Okay, I'm back and I have a working version of ubuntu server running. Can someone help me configure samba so I can start using it? The instructions require me to know how to do things I can't seem to find online.
<RoyK> crazyhead42: just configure it :P
<crazyhead42> Wow. That seems just like the online instructions I found. :P
<sarnold> RoyK: did you write the samba guide? :)
<RoyK> sarnold: no
<crazyhead42> But seriously, step one is accessing the file (I found it, but I don't think "less smb.conf" was the right command
<sarnold> crazyhead42: what specifically hsa you stopped?
<crazyhead42> Right now, correctly accessing the files - I'm in the samba config file, but in the wrong mode. Speaking of which, how do you get out of "less" mode?
<sarnold> 'q'
<RoyK> crazyhead42:it's a bit hard tp say how to configure samba without knowlede of how the rest of the system you're using are
<sarnold> samba's especially mean
<RoyK> well, SMB is mean
<crazyhead42> Is there a better interface for my windows?
<RoyK> no
<crazyhead42> drat.
<RoyK> but we're using samba for 20k users at work and it works well
<crazyhead42> Okay, well I know it should mainly have the defaults still, 64 bit of the version that was on the banner
<crazyhead42> Basic network access, I don't plan to put this online
<crazyhead42> what else do you need, and where do I fetch it from?
<sarnold> crazyhead42: nearly everything you could ever want is installable via "apt-get install <foo>"
<sarnold> crazyhead42: you can find the packages with "apt-cache search <foo>" to find allthe packages with foo in the name or description
<sarnold> apt-cache search mp3   ought to give the flavour of what I mean...
<crazyhead42> Foo? What's foo?
<sarnold> crazyhead42: just a placeholder, it's common in unix-land to use 'foo', 'bar', and 'baz' to stand for different things whe you don't really care what those things are :)
<crazyhead42> wait, you want me to install EVERYTHING?!?!
<sarnold> crazyhead42: haha no :) that was just a quick demo of how to find whatever it is you might need :)
<sarnold> crazyhead42: more on foo bar and baz http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<crazyhead42> Oh.
<crazyhead42> I know how to install things, but I need to set them up, and Ubuntu Server doesn't have a handy GUI like the desktop version.
<crazyhead42> Okay, so how do I modify the config file?
<sarnold> whatever text editor you like
<sarnold> if you're asking, nano is probably a good plce to start
<sarnold> I prefer vim
<sarnold> others prefer emacs
<sarnold> the learning curves on those are huge but well worth the effort
<sarnold> but nano will let you finish today :)
<pmatulis> vim++
<crazyhead42> What's the difference between a wins server or a wins client?
<pmatulis> isn't WINS a sort of DNS service for Windows/Netbios names?
<pmatulis> (boy that goes back)
<sarnold> yeah it does.. man I'm glad to be rid of windows.
<sarnold> I -think- WINS is the nmbd, right?
<crazyhead42> Oh, shoot, chaning that variable didn't mean making it avalible to windows?
<sarnold> crazyhead42: I think if you've already got other windows "servers" on the network you probably don't want to set your samba to a WINS master or whatever they called it..
<sarnold> crazyhead42: some people want to use their samba servers as the 'masters' of the workgroup or domain and others just want it to be a participating client...
<crazyhead42> ?? Way above my head!
<crazyhead42> I just want a place to stash files I don't want on my laptop
<sarnold> that's samba :/ I've spent weeks reading the bloody documentation (a dozen years ago now, of course), but I never felt like I was in control of the thing.
<sarnold> between the different types of shares and authentication modes and directory vs domains vs workgroups the whole thing is one gigantic pile of annoying and complicated.
<crazyhead42> Personally, I blame microsoft.
<sarnold> RoyK was able to get it to work for 20k users because they've put time and effort into making it good -- it didn't just come that way easy
<crazyhead42> so I'm not going to have it done in time to store my project for school. That's just great.
<sarnold> funny thing, they adapted the protocol from LANMAN in their usual "adopt, adapt, destroy" approach of the 90s :) they badly missed networking and the internet in particular, and so they copied where they could before they understood those things themselves. hehe.
<sarnold> original versions of the protocol didn't even work on tcp/ip. dark times.
<crazyhead42> Is there a package I could install that will give Samba a working default configuration?
<crazyhead42> I don't think I know what I'm doing enough to be playing around in the config file, especially if I couldn't do it in GUI.
<sarnold> they used to have a gui of some sort, SWAT, but it was a miserable pile of security problems and worse yet you had to know all the details of the configuration file anyway
<pmatulis> crazyhead42: if you're finding all this overwhelming you might want to investigate Zentyal.  it comes as an ISO.  so you intall it and voila
<pmatulis> (based on Ubuntu of course)
<pmatulis> http://www.zentyal.org/
<crazyhead42> I'm on an "Ubuntu Server".
<pmatulis> well, you might be able to install individual packages and get the same thing, i'm not sure.  you might consider re-installing with this zentyal ISO
<sarnold> crazyhead42: hmmm. I just did "apt-get install samba" and then "smbclient -L localhost" and it looks like a lot of things just worked....
<crazyhead42> so back out, go to home directory, and try smbclient -L?
<crazyhead42> wait
<crazyhead42> That looks like a list command
<sarnold> crazyhead42: it does, it lists shares and printers on the specific server...
<crazyhead42> Okay. . . how do I get one though?  Let's assume I'm worrying about security later
<crazyhead42> this is kinda rediculous, zentyal doesn't even want to tell me what it is
<crazyhead42> and samba doesn't want to give me any idea what I"m doing
<pmatulis> crazyhead42: you will need to either read some Samba documentation at http://www.samba.org/ or install something like zentyal
<crazyhead42> I'm looking into zentyal, I don't have enough time for Samba
<sarnold> crazyhead42: do you just need some place to store stuff right away or do you need this to be a fully-functioning windows share?
<crazyhead42> What's the difference?
<sarnold> crazyhead42: it'd be easy to use e.g. filezilla to sftp files to your server
<crazyhead42> Okay... but what's the difference between that and a windows share?
<sarnold> crazyhead42: but you couldn't just aim winword or excel or at that because windows doesn't know how to natively speak sftp
<crazyhead42> ah. So the difference is I'd have to finish everything up, save it on my computer, then send it, then retrieve it again before I can use it?
<sarnold> yeah
<crazyhead42> will I be able to adjust that later, when I figure out how to get a fileshare going?
<sarnold> depending upon the program / use, it might be just as easy as a share, or it might be horrible :)
<sarnold> yeah
<crazyhead42> I can work with just a storage device for now. I want to upgrade it later, obviously, but for now I just want to clear up some files without deleting them.
<sarnold> give filezilla (use sftp) or winscp a shot, one might do what you need
<crazyhead42> is this for my PC or the server?
<sarnold> crazyhead42: pc
<sarnold> crazyhead42: the server probably already has it running, if you're using ssh to connect anyway
<crazyhead42> Huh?
<crazyhead42> what's ssh, and is it something that came with the computer?
<crazyhead42> *OS
<crazyhead42> Also, did I just remove it by purging samba?
<sarnold> ssh is awesome stuff, it lets you log in to remote computers safely; think "better telnet"
<crazyhead42> which I'm not sure I've gotten working on my computer anyway...
<crazyhead42> Where should I download filezilla from?
<crazyhead42> I don't know which sites are good and which ones contain viruses, but I'm pretty sure I cant' use cnet
<sarnold> crazyhead42: nice paranoia
<crazyhead42> More like nice virus.
<sarnold> crazyhead42: looks like I've got https://filezilla-project.org/  in my history -and- wikipedia claims it's the site :) soo hooray
<crazyhead42> It ransacked my browser until my computer's time was up. :( It was a good computer.
<sarnold> :(
<crazyhead42> Windows 8 is a curse brought on by dead computers. >:(
<crazyhead42> The big green one is the one I'm meant to click, right?
<sarnold> big green one?
<crazyhead42> Big green button.
<crazyhead42> Says "Download Now" but looks like millions of advertisments.
<zul> jamespage:  it does to me
<qman__> crazyhead42: ot, but a great way to get software for windows (including filezilla) is ninite.com
<sarnold> crazyhead42: hmm. that doesn't sound right. you may still have that virus.
<zul> jamespage:  need to fix the pep8 error though
<crazyhead42> No, it's a wayyyyy differnt computer
<sarnold> crazyhead42: all I see on https://filezilla-project.org/ is some grey boxes around "Download FileZilla Client" and near zero advertising (just mention of their sponsors)
<crazyhead42> But on download sites, there are advertisments that look like green download now buttons
<qman__> crazyhead42: with ninite, check boxes, download one file, it installs everything quietly, no malware, always up to date
<crazyhead42> grey? poop. What OS are you on? maybe your button looks diferent than mine because of client detection
<sarnold> crazyhead42: could be, I'm on ubuntu running firefox
<crazyhead42> Ah. Win 8 running firefox
<sarnold> qman__: dang that looks cool.
<crazyhead42> Why does something this simple have to be this complicated?
<qman__> crazyhead42: use ninite, gets rid of the complication
<sarnold> crazyhead42: beats me, most linux distros come with useful tools already installed; yet somehow people still think windows is 'easier'. go figure. :)
<qman__> Yep
<qman__> Real package management is one of the greatest advantages to linux
<crazyhead42> It is: everything STARTS with working settings.
<crazyhead42> But linux is better if you know what you're doing, or so I have been lead to believe
<crazyhead42> I don't think this is nanite.com!
<qman__> crazyhead42: windows trains users to have bad habits, downloading programs from all over the internet
<qman__> Its something you have to unlearn when switching
<sarnold> nanite.com looks like usual domain squatter, hehe
<crazyhead42> Okay, I've got gray boxes now
<crazyhead42> I click on download client, then I get the big green button
<sarnold> okay, it goes to sourceforge.net, right?
<crazyhead42> It does say sourceforge
<crazyhead42> yes, it does claim to lead there
<sarnold> good good.
<qman__> Sourceforge doesn't have any big green buttons
<qman__> You're probably still infected
<crazyhead42> Unlikely, the virus should be contained and dead on the other harddrive
<sarnold> qman__: what do you see here? https://filezilla-project.org/download.php?type=client
<crazyhead42> a big green download now button next to a picture of what I assume to be a filezilla screen
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-09
<qman__> That does appear to be a moderately sized green button
<sarnold> phew :)
<crazyhead42> so one green button. relatively large.
<qman__> Of course I'm on android so mines probably a bit different
<crazyhead42> So that's what I want?
<sarnold> yeah
<crazyhead42> Shall I take the automatic one?
<sarnold> yeah
<crazyhead42> Wait. . . my homepage, search engine, and ?? ASTROMEDIA! Wha? Good thing I didn't just accept that
<sarnold> astromedia? there's a name I haven't heard in a while. I bought my dad one of these things a few years ago http://astromedia.eu/Bastelspass-der-Wissen-schafft/Der-Stirling-Motor::52.html?XTCsid=pd7f8n09skv6hcbkselg3cv2b3
<sarnold> blech, annoying url
<crazyhead42> Okay, so I have filezilla
<crazyhead42> How do I connect it to my server?
<sarnold> crazyhead42: find the site manager https://filezilla-project.org/images/screenshots/fz3_win_sitemanager.png
<sarnold> crazyhead42: add a new sftp site, for 'host' put in your server's dns name or ip address
<crazyhead42> wowah, deffinately not the step I'm on...
<crazyhead42>  crud... how do I get the ip addresses? both are behind the same router
<sarnold> crazyhead42: type 'ip' when logged into the server
<sarnold> sigh, 'ip addr', sorry.
<sarnold> crazyhead42: look for the output that looks like inet 192.168.1.3/24  -- and ignore the /24
<crazyhead42> isn't 127.0.0.1 the wierd one where it returns to itself?
<sarnold> yeah
<crazyhead42> I don't think that will work for firezilla...
<sarnold> indeed it won't :)
<crazyhead42> Okay, so how do I tell it to try again, but this time fetch its not 127.0.0.1?
<sarnold> crazyhead42: you should find it in the output already, with e.g. the eth0 interface..
<crazyhead42> found it
<crazyhead42> Oh, wait, wrong IP address. I think this is asking for the pc address
<sarnold> crazyhead42: this dialog? https://filezilla-project.org/images/screenshots/fz3_win_sitemanager.png
<crazyhead42> No.
<sarnold> ah okay
<crazyhead42> WAYYY beforethat, I think
<sarnold> I'm surprised it cares about the local pc ip
<crazyhead42> Oh, that. I set the fall back to active mode.
<crazyhead42> I want to learn to take control of this thing; Microsoft has controlled me too long!
<sarnold> ah, active mode, that's an FTP thing. horrible old ftp.
<crazyhead42> And of course, Windows hates it because it's not microsoft.
<crazyhead42> Is the FileZilla FTP client trustworthy enough to give it access?
<sarnold> I believe so, it's been around for years and I haven't heard of any problems and you seemed to check the source carefully enough
<crazyhead42> Not as well as I should have
<crazyhead42> but I trust you guys still.
<crazyhead42> I have to log off for a minute. brb
<ruben23> hi guys
<ruben23> when i tried to install openssh-server i get this error on it ---> openssh-server :Depends:  libwrap0 (>= 7.6-4~) ssh-import-id but it is not installable, unable to correct problems,
<ruben23> any idea..?
<crazyhead42> Does anyone know how to find out "the port to which my server listens"?
<akaWolf> hello! I'm installed a squid3, but he is dropping any connection. log of parsing of config: http://pastebin.com/uLBfbqHY
<akaWolf> can you help me pls?
<RoyK> sarnold: erm... it's not really black magick. not even any tunables. just the stadard winbind/AD bits
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rbasak> jpds: are you going to get the strongswan FTBFS fixed before final freeze? That's only one week away now.
<blackyboy> Here i have 2 websites one based on html content and other based on PHP content. This is the main domain nagajeeviapps.com. First virtualhost working as per my need. if i access nagajeeviapps.com it want to forward towards www with https its working fine. But the second virtual host if iam accesing nagahiring.com its forwarding to one of my subdomain learn.nagahiring.com, Could any one help me how to fix it ? Please have a note on my virtualhost
<jamespage> zul, coreycb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swift/+bug/1379285
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1379285 in swift "Review provision of configuration files from debian/*.conf" [High,Triaged]
<jamespage> one for next cycle
 * jamespage puts down his swift packaging hammer
<jamespage> sarnold, jdstrand, poke re security reviews for MIR's this cycle - http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg - I'd like to get a new ceilometer into utopic so we can complete rc1 testing!
<coreycb> jamespage, ack, thanks
<jdstrand> jamespage: yes, sarnold is working through his list and I am getting to mine :)
<akaWolf> hey-hey. can anyone help me with squid3?
<lordievader> !ask | akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akaWolf> I'm installed a squid3, but he is dropped any connection. log of parsing of config: http://pastebin.com/RfhN3BJv Version 3.3.8
<zul> heat rc2 is out
<jamespage> jdstrand, ack
<frickler> zul: would you care to package libvirt-1.2.2-0ubuntu13.1.4 for cloud-archive/icehouse? bug #1322568 would need to be fixed there, too
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1322568 in libvirt "nova interface-attach fails" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322568
<zul> frickler: ack
<frickler> great, thx
<zul> jamespage:  whats wrong with horizon?
<zul> jamespage:  heads up https://review.openstack.org/#/c/127258/ (for trove)
<alex88> hi guys, I'm trying to run http://cloudinit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/topics/examples.html#install-and-run-chef-recipes
<alex88> on an ec2 instance
<alex88> I've set that as user data
<alex88> however on boot it just displays the routing table
<jamespage> zul, heat done
<zul> jamespage:  ack
<jamespage> jdstrand, I know you're a busy guy and all but would you have capacity todo the archive-admin bits for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ceilometer/+bug/1377218 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1377218 in ceilometer "[FFe] ceilometer 2014.2 rc2" [High,Triaged]
<jamespage> jdstrand, I have conditional release time signoff right now...
<jdstrand> jamespage: is it uploaded? I don't see it in the queue
<jamespage> jdstrand, not yet
<jdstrand> feel free to upload it. it'll get stuck in the queue since there is a new binary
<jamespage> jdstrand, awesome thanks
<jdstrand> then it can be reviewed
<jdstrand> (and I'll take a look, yes)
<jamespage> jdstrand, well its going to get stuck in dep-wait for a bit first :-)
<jdstrand> oh, is that the stuff from the security team?
<jamespage> jdstrand, maybe ;-)
<jamespage> beisner, utopic/juno should explode less now - the mysql-server update just landed into the release pocket
<beisner> jamespage, ah cool, less explosion is good
<jamespage> beisner, also we have everything in apart from ceilometer up to latest rc's now
<jamespage> coreycb, beisner, zul: can you guys have a poke at this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nova/+bug/1379434
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1379434 in nova "Nova unable to download glance images juno/rc1" [Undecided,New]
<jamespage> I've seen that a few times now and I'm not sure if its due to mis-configuration in the charms or an actual underlying bug
<zul> jamespage:  what kind of image?
<jamespage> zul, well that one is a cirros qcow2 in a ceph backing store
<coreycb> jamespage, sure
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: omg its glance-store again
<jamespage> zul, https://github.com/openstack/glance_store/commit/8b6f3530a679c0a382f39038af430b5ab8dfb4d2
<jamespage> any chance you could pick that into glance store and upload for me?
<jamespage> cheers
<zul> jamespage:  yep
<jamespage> zul, it might need other commits, I've not reviewed in detail
<zul> jamespage:  looking
<coreycb> jamespage, good catch
<coreycb> jamespage, think that's what matsubara was hitting?
<matsubara> coreycb, ceph was misconfigured in my test instance. Once I fixed that I managed to upload an image.
<coreycb> matsubara, ah, ok
<zul> jamespage/coreycb/matsubara: uploading patch
<zul> jamespage/coreycb/matsubara: uploaded
<jamespage> zul, i tagged that as juno-rc-potential
<zul> jamespage:  yeah we should ask upstream for a newer glance-store
<jamespage> zul, do you know the glance ptl? or maybe raise via ttx?
<zul> jamespage:  via ttx
<zul> lets see what can i do
<ttx> jamespage: the new one is nikhil_k
<ttx> zul: ^
<ttx> juno one is markwash, but he is not very active those days
<zul> ttx: yeah bugged him about it
<zul> ttx: we would really like to have a new glance_store plesae :)
<ttx> that sounds daoble
<ttx> or doable
<hallyn> tych0: hey, are you still running a trusty desktop somewhere?
<Voyage> I wanted a good reliable VPS server with Linux Ubuntu. Amazon ec2 dont accept my debit card. we, is there any other such good VPS company?
<tych0> hallyn: i am indeed
<hallyn> tych0: excellent.  can you install virt-manager really quick and choose 'create new kvm vm' ?
<tych0> sure
<hallyn> tych0: i'd like to see the machine tyep it uses
<hallyn> so assuming it doesn't fail, once it starts up, just do 'virsh dumpxml <vmname>' and pastebin the output
<tych0> ok
<tych0> just with all the default settings?
<hallyn> yup
<hallyn> well, if you dont' have an iso available you can just do a pxe-boot one instead of iso-boot
<hallyn> i don't care thta it hangs :)
<tych0> sure
<hallyn> tych0: thx
<tych0> hallyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8528531/
<hallyn> tych0: cool, thanks
<tych0> sure, np
<hallyn> tych0: hm, one more - could you show 'qemu-system-x86 -M ? ' output?
<tych0> i don't have that command :(
<tych0> i have x86_64
<tych0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8528552/
<tych0> is for qemu-system-x86_64
<hallyn> tych0: yup, thanks.
<hallyn> tych0: the bug reporter must have qemu 2.1 built from git in his $PATH
<hallyn> so virt-manager uses that to detect that 2.1 mt exists, then asks libvirt to start that, but libvirt uses qemu 2.0 from package, which cant' start it
<hallyn> methinks virt-manager might oughta uses the system paths
<hallyn> and with that, i'm off to eat.
<hallyn> tych0: thanks again
<tych0> sure, np
<zzxc> SET notifier_channel_regex ()
<zzxc> and there should have been a / before that.... sorry about everyone.
<coreycb> zul, can you review?  rc2 of cinder came out - https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/cinder/2014.2-rc2/+merge/237847
<zul> coreycb: builds fine?
<coreycb> zul, yep
<zul> coreycb: done
<coreycb> zul, thanks
<coreycb> zul, ironic has a new one too.  I'll grab that unless adam_g got to it.
<zul> adam_g:  ^^^
<adam_g> coreycb, feel free. shouldn't need any packaging changes, just a new tarball
<coreycb> adam_g, zul, yep, that was easy - build successfully.  https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/ironic/2014.2-rc2/+merge/237851
<dine909> hi - i'm trying to get 'watch ifconfig' to run before getty in tty1 http://hastebin.com/ahasunuxah.vbs
<dine909> it runs once, then the session hangs
<dine909> the idea is to be able to ctrl+c out of watch to access getty
<dine909> am i missing something?
<dine909> (the goal is to see the ip addresses of all cards without having to log on to the terminal)
<sarnold> 'watch' is liable to want a terminal
<sarnold> try 'while true ; do ifconfig ; sleep 2 ; done
<dine909> sarnold, thanks, tried it - it produces same behaviour
<dine909> which is curious
<coreycb> adam_g, thanks
<coreycb> zul, can you merge it?
<sarnold> dine909: curious indeed. :/
<dine909> sarnold, if i cat the upstart log i can see it IS running ifconfig every 2 secs
<dine909> just not making it to the screen
<sarnold> dine909: very odd.
<Voyage> facebook, twiter, g+, linkedin etc is it ok to sign up those accounts with support@site.com. ? shouldn't they be some personal named accounts?
<zul> coreycb: uep
<xpistos> where can i find the log following do-release-upgrade?
<cwillu_at_work> xpistos, /var/log/dist-upgrade/ should have at least some of what you're looking for
<xpistos> cwillu_at_work: thanks
<crazyhead42> Is vsftpd still a commonly accepted ftp "daemon"? I found it in a guide for server 12.04, so it could easily be outdated
<bekks> Yes, it is "commonly accepted".
<crazyhead42> Why the quotes? should I be weary of it?
<crazyhead42> Is there a better one avalible?
<bekks> You used that term, so I quoted it.
<crazyhead42> Is there a way to run commands (especially apt-get commands) with less output being printed?
<crazyhead42> That's odd... I'm editing a configuration file in nano as I have done on my ubuntu desktop, but it won't let me write it.
<sarnold> crazyhead42: do you have permission to write the file?
<crazyhead42> I should, though I hope I remembered to sudo when I went in.
<crazyhead42> I tried changing the name, but that didn't give me the ability to write it either.
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-10
<crazyhead42> Odd, I know I used sudo nano this time, and it still won't let me write the file.
<crazyhead42> Why wouldn't I, being the first user and using sudo, be able to write a config file?
<sarnold> crazyhead42: did nano give you an exact error message or just some "can't write" error message?
<crazyhead42> "Permision Denied"
<crazyhead42> [ Error in writing vsftpd: Persmission denied ]
<sarnold> crazyhead42: what command did you use to start nano?
<crazyhead42> sudo nano vstpd.conf
<crazyhead42> I'd suspect it was because ftp is running, but that doesn't seem to be a problem in the instructions...
<sarnold> depends; linux won't let you modify a currently-executing binary file, but I doubt that was what you did with nano :)
<sarnold> (of course you can -delete- currently executing binary files no trouble. and you can modify libraries used by processes and they'll probably just crash. go figure.)
<crazyhead42> If it makes things more wierd/clear/muddled, I can't save it as vsftpd1.config either.
<sarnold> you probably don't have write privileges to the containing directory, which makes me wonder if you did use 'sudo' to start it, since root can override permissions on anything .. except for e.g. a read-only mount
<crazyhead42> huh... sudo apt-get seemed to work well.
<crazyhead42> I'll try rebooting though. How do I do that by commandline?
<sarnold> sudo shutdown -r now
<leopardweasel1> Does any one know why I would have a public IPv6 address during the installation of ubuntu server, but not after the installation?
<sarnold> leopardweasel1: check your /etc/network/interfaces to see if you've got the ipv6 configuration defined properly
<leopardweasel1> sarnold: it is set up with the default "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp". It is my router for my home network.
<sarnold> leopardweasel1: aha; you'll need to add some 'inet6' stuff there too
<sarnold> leopardweasel1: check out interfaces(5) for details
<crazyhead42> Negative. It still says permission denied.
<crazyhead42> Could a too long string do it?
<sarnold> crazyhead42: no; if you tried to give a file name too long it would probably be "File name too long" error message instead
<sarnold> crazyhead42: what commands are you running?
<crazyhead42> still sudo nano, but I accidently ctrl z'd out, and now it's saying no write permission
<sarnold> could you pastebin the last ten or twenty lines of your history?
<crazyhead42> No, I'd have to type them one by one.
<crazyhead42> And they aren't all showing up...
<crazyhead42> WTH?! I've got history missing now!
<sarnold> try this; sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; history | tail -20 | pastebinit
<crazyhead42> Won't help, this is not my server. My server is on another computer.
<crazyhead42> Unless pastebinit is meant to protect my history from disapearing unexplanibly?
<sarnold> pastebinit just writes standard input to a pastebin site like paste.ubuntu.com. it saves you from having to copy-and-paste things by hand.
<crazyhead42> Still would have to type it all out.
<sarnold> why?
<crazyhead42> Two different computers.
<crazyhead42> My server is one, which I don't have working to the point where I can even access it from here (I think. I'm not ruling out issues on this end.) and I'm using a pc to manage the irc.
<sarnold> ... oh crazy, you don't even have working networking on it??
<sarnold> wait now I'm really confused
<crazyhead42> I can download stuff, but that's it.
<sarnold> you said apt-get works... so how does -that- work but you can't ssh into it?
<crazyhead42> I don't have access to it from my other computer. That's what I've been trying to fix.
<sarnold> crazyhead42: install pastebinit, run the history | tail -20 | pastebinit, and then it'll give you an url like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8528552/  that you'll have to retype. that's not the worst thing in the world...
<sarnold> crazyhead42: and you can't just ssh into it?
<crazyhead42> 1. not sure I know what that means.
<crazyhead42> 2. I wouldn't rule out that I'm trying to set that up.
<sarnold> why bother with vsftp if you can't even ssh in? seems like worrying about paint scratches on a car when there's no engine installed :) hehe
<crazyhead42> wait? I'm not trying to get an engine? What have I been trying to install? SEATWARMERS?
<sarnold> hehehe
<crazyhead42> OH, and if I do have ssh on it, I might STILL be unable to access it. An engine is no good without being connected to the wheels.
<sarnold> ah, that's a better analogy. you car's got an engine (kernel works, networking stack works), but without wheels (ssh) you can't drive it anywhere :)
<sarnold> so, can you ping your server's IP address from the computer you're using?
<crazyhead42> Actually, the wheels here might be me knowing what I'm doing.
<crazyhead42> No. Not without careful instruction.
<crazyhead42> I don't even know if windows has the ability to ping.
<crazyhead42> I'd ASSUME so, but I've never seen it.
<sarnold> run "ip addr" or "ifconfig" on the servre; look for an ip address that's not 127.0.0.1. on the pc, type "ping ipaddress"
<crazyhead42> I'm not the only one on the network...
<crazyhead42> How do I avoid pinging my mom?
<sarnold> that's fine, ping sends little tiny 56 byte packets by default. and windows ping juts sends four before quitting.
<sarnold> you find the IP address of the server and ping that.
<crazyhead42> That wasn't thourough enough.
<crazyhead42> The National Policy Institute, estimates that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion, or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period
<crazyhead42> Oops
<sarnold> crazyhead42: okay, here's my ifconfig and ip addr output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8530141/
<crazyhead42> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
<crazyhead42> (c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
<crazyhead42> C:\Users\####>ifconfig
<crazyhead42> 'ifconfig' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<crazyhead42> operable program or batch file.
<crazyhead42> C:\Users\####>ip addr
<crazyhead42> 'ip' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<crazyhead42> operable program or batch file.
<crazyhead42> C:\Users\####>
<sarnold> run those commands on your server, not your pc
<sarnold> windows has an 'ipconfig' command if you ever want it though...
<crazyhead42> Oh. You want the one from the server.
<crazyhead42> I actually have that stored, assuming it didn't change.
<crazyhead42> 192.168.1.255 is one of them
<crazyhead42> oops... I probably shouldn't have posted that
<sarnold> that's probably a broadcast address
<sarnold> if your netmask is 255.255.255.0, that's a broadcast address, it refers to all hosts on your local network.
<crazyhead42> Okay, I'm getting several of them.
<sarnold> twenty years ago you could use that to find all the computers o na network -- ping 192.168.1.255 -- and you'd get back responses from five, ten, twenty, or two hundred machines, all at once. :) but most computers don't reply to broadcast pings any more :(
<crazyhead42> Okay... so now that I have a bunch of IP addresses, what do I do with them?
<sarnold> I'm surprised you have "a bunch" -- how many network cards does that machine have?
<crazyhead42> There should only be one (and there is only one ethernet cord), but I can only tell the loopback apart from the other kinds.
<sarnold> you're probably looking for eth0's ip address
<crazyhead42> Okay, I know I used this comand previously, but I don't remember quite how it went. It was ip addr | [something] eth
<sarnold> grep
<crazyhead42> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<crazyhead42> lots of stuffes
<sarnold> hmm, and actually none of those are the ip address anyway..
<crazyhead42> but I have to go, I need to make dinner.
<sarnold> try this: ip addr | grep 192
<crazyhead42> I have an inet and a grd
<crazyhead42> inet ends with a number a slash then another number, the grd ends in 255.
<crazyhead42> Is the inet the one I want?
<sarnold> yeah
<crazyhead42> Okay, got it then. what is it I'm going to do with it?
<sarnold> ping it from the windows machine and see if routing works between the two computers
<crazyhead42> How do I ping with windows? Linux is easy, the command IS ping. No clue when it comes to the pc.
<sarnold> ping
<crazyhead42> do I include the slash and the numbers after it?
<sarnold> no, leave that part off
<crazyhead42> four replys
<sarnold> sweet, success
<sarnold> okay, on the pc run "telnet ipaddress 22" -- that should give you some output like: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2
<sarnold> this will see if openssh-server is installed and running
<crazyhead42> false. Could not connect.
<crazyhead42> TTL, what's TTL?
<sarnold> time to live
<crazyhead42> O.O tell me "live" is programer speak for something less disturbing
<sarnold> hehe
<sarnold> to ensure packets don't route around the internet forever, they each have a 'time to live' number embedded within them; every router subtracts one and then passes along the packet to the next hop. if any router ever sees it hit '0' it drops the packet on the floor.
<crazyhead42> Oh. That is... a little disturbing in discription, but an acceptablle concept
<sarnold> dns has a slightly different meaning for "time to live", but it'll make sense when you get there :) hehe
<crazyhead42> Darn it. changing the nmber didn't fix it.
<sarnold> which numbre did you change?
<crazyhead42> the 22. I used the number after the / and also 21
<sarnold> aha :)
<crazyhead42> 21 because I think I've seen it somewhere while reading the code.
<crazyhead42> "code"
<sarnold> 22 is the listening port on the server; 22 is usual for ssh; 21 is usual for ftp, 23 for telnet, etc...
<crazyhead42> yeah. It's probably the ftp I grabbed it from.
<sarnold> but since you had a connection rejected, you probably don't have openssh-server installed and running; on the server, run 'apt-get install openssh-server'
<crazyhead42> not something I'd doubt. But why wouldn't ubuntu server come with that?
<crazyhead42> (This, by the way, is why people use macs and PCs, this is WAYYYY over my head.
<sarnold> crazyhead42: okay, it's time for me to run, but once you've got openssh-server installed, install this onto your windows machine, and use it to connect to your server's IP address:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PuTTY
<sarnold> crazyhead42: I'msurprised it isn't installed and running to be honest.
<crazyhead42> Maybe it dissapeared when I purged samba. (which I later decided was a BAD idea)
<crazyhead42> Do I need to restart before I can test this?
<sarnold> no
<sarnold> you almost never need to reboot linux machines
<sarnold> I had one that was up and running for over a thousand days between reboots.
<sarnold> okay, off ;) have fun
<crazyhead42> Oh, you have to go. Before you do, can you tell me if I at least seem intellegent on this thing? I don't know if I'm an intellegent beginner or some moron trying to use this wrong.
<sarnold> you understand surprising things, don't know other things. it's not what I'd expect :) I've got good hopes for you.
<crazyhead42> ?? I'll ask you about that tomorrow then...
<crazyhead42> Well, openssl-server didn't seem to change what happened on ping... is anyone on that can help me with the next step?
<crazyhead42> Scratch that. I was typing in "ipaddress" instead of the ip address
<lkthomas> hey guys
<crazyhead42> Hi, hope you're not looking for anyone.
<lkthomas> huh
<lkthomas> I am not :P
<crazyhead42> Are you a helper, or someone who needs help?
<lkthomas> I was having issue with locale and I fixed it. thanks for asking
<crazyhead42> If you needed help, I'd just direct you to #ubuntu. I can't help you, I spent quite a while dealling with trying to connect to a server with ip address "ipaddress"
<Sachiru> What just happened?
<lkthomas> huh ?! what happen ?!
<lkthomas> I am wondering how you guys scale up syslog server
<lkthomas> imagine 1000 servers have log almost every second
<lkthomas> it send to one single rsyslog server
<lkthomas> I would imagine it will be super busy
<Sachiru> @lkthomas: That's easy. Don't send log to a single syslog server
<Sachiru> Use something like the ELK stack or Splunk
<lkthomas> how does it help ?!
<Sachiru> Reduce load
<Sachiru> Have three servers as log agents/collectors, and one as coordinator
<Sachiru> Then use something like Kibana or Splunk to do automated analysis
<lkthomas> Splunk isn't free
<lkthomas> any alternative ?
<Sachiru> Like email you when syslog from server 694 reports that apache is down
<Sachiru> ELK stack
<Sachiru> Elasticsearch-Logstash-Kibana
<Sachiru> All free
<lkthomas> let me have a look, thanks
<Sachiru> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqs7UcCJquM <-- ELK stack in action
<Sachiru> You can even use ELK to create nice-looking NOC Dashboards, like the ones here: http://www.networkassassin.com/elk-for-network-operations/
<lkthomas> looks interesting
<crazyhead42> YAY! I have a server now! <3 Now to spend some time compressing my stuff so it can transfer off my pc.
<lkthomas> Sachiru: seems I need to spend couple weeks to learn how to deploy it
<Sachiru> Integrate ELK + Observium + some form of netflow analyzer + transparent net proxy with orionsniffer and you not only see network stats, but network usage as well
<Sachiru> Anyone tries to browse porn, it instantly shows up on the NOC dashboard as well as where he's getting it and what kind of porn he's looking at. Netflix on work network? Instantly see a breakdown of traffic on a per-protocol/per-application basis and pinpoint which guy is streaming Game of Thrones on his work PC
<Sachiru> I should know, that's what I have here right now.
<crazyhead42> O.O Just one more reason NOT to use the school network
<Sachiru> Granted I have quite a big budget for IT
<Sachiru> Running that level of monitoring is not cheap
<Sachiru> Then again, it's better to spend that much on monitoring than to lose even more due to slow network
<crazyhead42> Are there any ways around this kind of monitoring?
<Sachiru> Sure
<Sachiru> Tor
<Sachiru> Or a VPN
<Sachiru> They'd know that you're using Tor or a VPN, but not know what you're using it for
<Sachiru> Basically all they'd see is how much traffic is tunneled through Tor/VPN, but not what kind of traffic it is
<crazyhead42> what are those?
<Sachiru> Even so, carrier-grade (ISP-grade) network monitoring tools can still sniff into Tor/VPN
<Sachiru> A VPN essentially creates an encrypted tunnel to a server on the outside of the network
<Sachiru> Which acts as an exit point for your network activity
<crazyhead42> so a proxy?
<Sachiru> A bit more and a bit less than a proxy
<Sachiru> More in the sense that it tunnels EVERYTHING (proxies tunnel only HTTP traffic), and a bit less in that it's more detectable than using a proxy
<crazyhead42> Is there any way for someone to grab my login information to, let's say my email, while I'm on their server?
<Sachiru> Tor is VPN on steroids, creates multiple encrypted tunnels to multiple exit points, and selects across them at random, so few can know exactly which tunnel you're using at a given time.
<crazyhead42> *network
<Sachiru> Sure
<Sachiru> But it's not easy
<crazyhead42> Nice to know it's not as easy as I thought.
<Sachiru> Webmail is typically protected by HTTPS, so it takes immense computational power to crack
<Sachiru> If you were at school and I wanted your webmail password, given a choice of buying $5 billion worth of servers to run a massive cracking array or hiring a $500 security guard to beat you up until you told me your password, you can imagine which approach I'd use
<crazyhead42> even if I establish the connection through the network?
<Sachiru> As for Tor: https://www.torproject.org/
<Sachiru> the thing is people who are extremely paranoid about netsec do not understand the idea behind cracking encryption and thus do not see why nobody would bother to crack their passwords via computers
<Sachiru> It takes an immense amount of computing power to crack something like RSA, so typically governments and the like are the only ones capable of it, and even then they use it against targets where the money would be put to good use
<Sachiru> Even the government will not spend billions of dollars just to get your grandma's secret yogurt recipe
<Sachiru> And even so, if they really wanted your access details they'd use cheaper and easier methods, like blackmail or eavesdropping, to get it, instead of all this hypothetical supermachine cracking array
<Sachiru> If someone says that it's not secure, my typical counterargument is this: "Let's say that the government DOES have that capability, my question is are you *that important* that the government would spend huge sums just to get at you instead of bigger targets like say the current leader of the Taliban?"
<Sachiru> Even on my current network I usually don't use the sniffing capabilities unless management asks me to
<Sachiru> Too many clients to keep an eye on that it's not worth my time to look at all of them
<crazyhead42> I just thought because my computer has to talk to the external server to choose encryption type, the encryption type would be easily avalible.
<crazyhead42> Is there a way to modify the configuration of my server to put deleted items in a trash file instead of perminintly deleting them the first time?
<Sachiru> What's your server?
<Sachiru> I mean, what services is it exposing?
<crazyhead42> It's just a ftp server
<crazyhead42> just got openssl working
<crazyhead42> using filezilla as a go between.
<Sachiru> What's your FTP server?
<Sachiru> What software are you using to act as FTP server?
<crazyhead42> Ubuntu server, openssl-server
<crazyhead42> Or at least I think that's the active portion
<Sachiru> OpenSSL refers only to the SSL layer
<Sachiru> What FTP daemon are you using?
<crazyhead42> Ummm... default?
<crazyhead42> I've done no successful customizations beyond downloads.
<crazyhead42> And I say sucessful because my write privliges don't seem to function, even as su + sudo combined
<Sachiru> wait, you sudo as root?
<Doc-Saintly> How do I install offline?
<Doc-Saintly> bleh. just strung a network cable across the floor. oh well
<Doc-Saintly> thanks anyway
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Repox> Hi! I'm trying to understand the basics of UFW, and I'm hacing a little issue connecting from the outside. I've currently set UFW up so that all internal network has the access needed to reach eachother ( http://pastie.org/private/i07wxhnois18azddrjldg ) - and it seems like that works exactly as it should. But when trying to access with my-own-ip, I'm rejected for any other port than port 22.
<abhishek> how can I extend /opt partition
<abhishek> I have storage via nfs
<lordievader> abhishek: Stop the nfs service, repartition your drive, start nfs service.
<vedic_> Hi, I have purchased access to a dedicated server where the OS was installed by the company which do this business. I see there are several users listed which I think are not required on the server. for example: games, irc, whoopsie, landscape etc.
<vedic_> Is the ok to remove those users?
<vedic_> I also see they have enabled root login and created a directory in /home as: admintech. This admintech is not a user as "passwd admintech" doesn't allow to create password
<vedic_> before disabling root, I want to disable all users which are not required. I will be ruuning a web server on this. Once that is done, create a user give password to it and then disable root so that I am not locked out. I hope this is correct process
<lordievader> vedic_: Likely your hoster has someway of accessing and maintaining the server. It might be that some of the things you've listed are part of that.
<vedic_> lordievader: It is not meant to be managed. I need to ensure that I give max security to server. The user admintech is actually the user. I have typo so it was not taking password. I have set password for that. The reason that comes to my mind on enabling root is that they
<vedic_> are not used to Ubuntu. They have ready systems for CentOS, RedHat but not Ubuntu. That may be the reason to enable root
<vedic_> But is there any use for these users: games, irc etc?
<vedic_> I am not going to run any of these on that server
<lordievader> games and irc seem to be default users, perhaps from the legacy from the early days.
<lordievader> Their shell is set to /usr/sbin/nologin
<lordievader> So you cannot login as those users.
<vedic_> hmm... that makes sense.
<vedic_> Is there any way to check if the server was installed as minimal install option or not?
<lordievader> vedic_: You mean with the mini iso?
<vedic_> lordievader: nope. I mean during installation of ubuntun server, It gives modes in which to install. One of them is Minimal Install where the installer will install only the bare minimal packages
<lordievader> vedic_: I suppose you can look at the package list to see fi there are optional packages installed.
<vedic_> If there is .local file along with .conf file for services like fail2ban, will .local take precedence?
<jamespage> zul, https://bugs.launchpad.net/horizon/+bug/1379761 fyi
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1379761 in horizon "Asset compression does not happen unless debug mode is enabled" [Undecided,New]
<zul> jamespage:  lovely
<zul> jamespage:  did you see nova rc2?
<coreycb> zul, jamespage: I'll kick off the nova and neutron rc2's if you haven't already
<zul> ack
<jamespage> coreycb, awesome
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: ooo - just found a cracking neutron bug
<coreycb> jamespage, oh?
<jamespage> coreycb, ovs agent explodes trying to management iptables
<zul> jamespage:  that doesnt sound too cracking
<jamespage> zul, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/neutron/+bug/1379779
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1379779 in neutron "neutron-openvswitch-agent fails to apply iptables rules" [Undecided,New]
<zul> jamespage:  you should really stop breaking things ;)
<jamespage> zul, this is called *testing*
<jremydeaton> question... if i run sudo tasksel, then select mail server, add my mail domain info in the "wizard", Should that work out of the box for sending and recieving?
<jremydeaton> running a dev server so minimal config is ok
<jamespage> zul, coreycb: hold fire on the neutron rc2, that needs some packaging fixes
<coreycb> jamespage, ok
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: new for rc1 - https://github.com/openstack/neutron/commit/2562a9271c828e982a74593e8fd07be13b0cfc4a
<jamespage> hmm its optional but it certainly would help with iptables management
<zul> jamespage:  ipset is in universe
<jamespage> zul, erm yes
<jamespage> craps
<jamespage> zul, it would just be that new dependency
<zul> jamespage:  want me to do the mir?
<jamespage> zul, yes please; I'll handle the neutron bits
<jamespage> coreycb, i got neutron rc2
<jamespage> :-(
<coreycb> jamespage, ok
<jamespage> zul, will that land in jdstrands lap?
<zul> jamespage:  i dont think so its pretty small https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ipset/+bug/1379789
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1379789 in ipset "[MIR] ipset" [High,New]
<zul> its an iptables add-on
<jamespage> gaughen, ^^ you should be aware of this discovery
<jamespage> zul, some of your detail is wrong - its not python
<zul> fixed
<coreycb> zul, can you review? https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/nova/2014.2-rc2/+merge/237976
<zul> coreycb: uploading
<coreycb> zul, thx
<jamespage> zul, oo - its has DEP-8 tests!
<DammitJim> I just updated my DNS servers in my /etc/network/interfaces file
<DammitJim> how do I kick the server for the changes to take effect?
<DammitJim> /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't do it
<jamespage> DammitJim, you need to down/up the interface
<DammitJim> oh, so one can't do that over ssh?
<jamespage> using ifdown/ifup
<jamespage> DammitJim, hmm - well you probably can still
<DammitJim> how?
<jamespage> zul, coreycb: neutron uploaded with the new ipset stuff enabled
<jamespage> it will build fine but pulls a new runtime dep
<coreycb> jamespage, ok
<ayr-ton> Under ubuntu 13.10 I tried a sudo do-release-upgrade --mode=server -d, but it says that theres no updates. I removed a bunch of files, but without success. Someone does know how to fix it?
<genii> ayr-ton: Saucy is now End-Of-Life and it's repositories were archived to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<rbasak> smoser: for bug 1068756, is it even right that files are being placed that affect the system during the image build process, rather than in packaging?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1068756 in procps "IPv6 Privacy Extensions enabled on Ubuntu Server by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068756
<smoser> rbasak, how would you propose to fix that ?
<smoser> we want "server specific config"
<rbasak> smoser: I don't know. But I think it's wrong to do it by effectively hacking the built image.
<rbasak> Maybe a question for ubuntu-devel.
<rbasak> smoser: what if cloud-init had a setting to enable or disable privacy extensions, and you decided the default?
<smoser> rbasak, we've done other "cloud specific config" before in image build process
<smoser> we definitely do want to limit it (and do).
<smoser> and in that bug, one of the things i said was "figure out the right way to do this".
<rbasak> smoser: I'm fine with a hack in the meantime. Better modify the build process than have this bug languishing. But we should keep something open to fix it properly.
<rbasak> smoser: what do you think of cloud-init doing it?
<smoser> well, we want "server" fixed too
<smoser> generally the setting is silly
<smoser> so cloud-init doing it is a fix for a subset of thigns.
<rbasak> Agreed.
<coreycb> zul, can you review please?  https://code.launchpad.net/~corey.bryant/keystone/2014.1.3-2/+merge/238002
<zul> coreycb: yep right after lunch
<vedic_> Has any used sendEmail (its sendEmail not sendmail). I am facing issue in sending email via smtp gmail on port 587
<vedic_> Need guidance if you have used it
<genii> vedic_: What does the bounce messaage say?
<vedic_>  sendEmail[1530]: ERROR => ERROR => SMTP-AUTH: Authentication to smtp.gmail.com:587 failed.
<vedic_> genii:
<genii> vedic_: Are you using it with -xu username -xp password  ?
<vedic_> genii: yea
<vedic_> Same way as provided here (see first question in faq): http://caspian.dotconf.net/menu/Software/SendEmail/
<genii> Hm
<genii> vedic_: Could you give the exact type of way you are trying please? ( Just put sample stuff for the content/user/pass though of course)
<vedic_> genii: sendEmail -f myemail@gmail.com -t youremail@gmail.com -s smtp.gmail.com:587 -xu myemail@incights.com -xp MyPass#% -u "Hello from sendEmail" -o tls=yes -m "How are you? I'm testing sendEmail from the command line."
<genii> I was thinking maybe tls was not specified but I see you do have it there
<genii> vedic_: Have you tried putting the pass inside single quotes?
<genii> ( there might be something in it which is being parsed
<vedic_> genii: wow. It worked
<vedic_> :) big thanks
<genii> vedic_: You're welcome :)
<zul> coreycb: buit fine?
<coreycb> zul, yes
<zul> coreycb: done
<coreycb> zul, thanks
<zartoosh> HI I am using ubuntu 14.04. how do I find out what HZ is set in my system? thanks
<lordievader> zartoosh: HZ? Do you mean the clock frequency of your CPU?
<rbasak> zartoosh: the command "grep ^CONFIG_HZ /boot/config-`uname -r`" will tell you. Looks like 250.
<lordievader> Ah that HZ...
<zartoosh> rbasak,  lordievader  thanks got it
<vedic_> How to know if mta in installed?
<vedic_> Is it possible to have minimal install of Ubuntu server on the cloud? Minimal install doesn't provide ssh. If no ssh then how to access server on the cloud? I want to give instructions to my cloud provider to install bare minimal packages. Currently it has got yum, rpm, sendmail and a whole lot other packages
<RoyK> sendmail?!?
<RoyK> IIRC exim is the default, I prefer postfix
<vedic_> RoyK: yea, I am surprised how they have installed. I now need to give them instructions to make minimal install. But would that be possible on Ctrls?
<vedic_> typo: ... But would that be possible on cloud?
<RoyK> well, a cloud is just a bunch of VMs - everything's possible
<vedic_> RoyK: hmm
<vedic_> RoyK: are there any instructions on how to make minimal server install?
<vedic_> I will send that link to them
<sarnold> vedic_: look into these http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release-20140927/
<vedic_> sarnold: I am not yet on AWS.
<sarnold> vedic_: scroll down.
<vedic_> sarnold: I think if I install ubuntu-minimal and then remove all other packages except ubuntu-minimal that should do the trick.
<vedic_> What do you thing?
<vedic_> think
<sarnold> vedic_: seems complicated compared to just starting with a tiny starting point..
<vedic_> sarnold: I already have access to VM and I will ask them to terminate this and create another one which will take at least 24 to 48 hours
<sarnold> vedic_: wow, I'm accustomed to a minute or two...
<sarnold> vedic_: if turn-around time really is so horrible perhaps it is worth doing some goofing around with package management yourself :)
<vedic_> sarnold: because it is you doing it. In my case, I can't install OS. They do it for each VM and they have process to follow
<vedic_> hmm...
<crazyhead42> sarnold, which putty should I be downloading? even if I only look at the ones for windows that have "putty" in them, there are quite a few.
<sarnold> crazyhead42: I think the "A windows installer for everything except puttytel" -- you might not need the others right away but it'd be nice to have them installed and available
<crazyhead42> so I wn't need puttytel for anything?
<sarnold> probably not
<qman__> puttytel is a standalone telnet client, unlikely you'll need it
<crazyhead42> oh, tel as in telnet.
<crazyhead42> Oh, and sarnold, I figured out why I couldn't connect to my server yesterday.
<crazyhead42> my ip address wasn't "ipaddress"
<sarnold> lol
<sarnold> yeah :)
<crazyhead42> I'm still curious though, what is it that surprised you?
<sarnold> well, this :) hehe -- you knew how to install an ubuntu machine, got packages downloaded and installed, but didn't know "ipaddress" meant "put in the ip address that we had talked about"  :)
<crazyhead42> That I figured out after actually LOOKING at the code.
<crazyhead42> Does PUtty support drag and drop file transfers?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> crazyhead42: For drag and drop file transfers, just use filezilla.
<crazyhead42> drat. Is there a way to transfer a whole directory/folder?
<crazyhead42> And that didn't seem to work..
<crazyhead42> oh, there it goes.
<crazyhead42> What should I do about the fact I can't edit config files?
<guntbert> crazyhead42: where?
<crazyhead42> On my server, I tried to edit vsftpd.conf (using sudo nano, of course) and I didn't get write permissions
<crazyhead42> Oh boy. What's the command for "this message begins with a /"?
<qman__> What?
<crazyhead42> I was going to type in the exact location of the file, but the system thinks I'm giving it a command.
<qman__> Please pastebin your exact session, that doesn't make any sense
<genii> Is / mounted read-only or something?
<crazyhead42> I can't "pastebin
<crazyhead42> my other computer is a server, not a desktop.
<genii> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<qman__> You have putty, are you not using it?
<qman__> Highlight the text in putty to put it on the clipboard
<crazyhead42> Okay, we're on seperate waveleighnths here. 1. my commands are being entered into the server itself, partially because I don't get kicked off every time I type something in wrong. 2. I am not not sure I know what pastebin is, because I was thinking it was like a clipboard for pc.
<ikonia> you should not get kicked off if you type in a command wrong
<qman__> Right, it would give you the error and return to the prompt
<crazyhead42> I was using telnet. I JUST got putty, but I thought it was like filezilla
<ikonia> I doubt you are using telnet
<ikonia> telnet is not enabled by default
<crazyhead42> I was accessing it on my pc manually.
<crazyhead42> okay, so this is interesting. When I logged in, it said "failed to add entry for user lexi"
<crazyhead42> GAH! Again with the identity!!!
<ikonia> crazyhead42: I think you need to address what you are doing
<ikonia> crazyhead42: 1.) telnet is not enabled - so I don't know what you where really doing
<ikonia> 2.) I think you need to try to describe your issue clearly with the correct information
<RoyK> what does raspbian do so well with resizing the root that my ubuntu thing on this bpi cannot do?
<qman__> resize2fs?
<RoyK> partition, not filesystem
<qman__> I've always done that manually with fdisk, if not gparted for more complex changes
<crazyhead42> Oh, that's not good...
<crazyhead42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8535205/ is my input
<crazyhead42> Oh, oops, forgot a d
<RoyK> qman__: so just changing the size with fdisk won't break anything?
<ikonia> crazyhead42: why is that bad ?
<qman__> crazyhead42: in that paste, you aren't using sudo, which you need to do to edit system files
<crazyhead42> I was getting a new file instead of a file with "(Warning: no write permission)"
<crazyhead42> Well I was getting the same warning with sudo!
<ikonia> crazyhead42: that paste has nothing to do with a file
<qman__> RoyK: as long as the starting point of the partitions stay the same, its ok
<ikonia> crazyhead42: that's just a login
<qman__> RoyK: then do partprobe, then resize2fs
<ikonia> crazyhead42: explain your problem
<crazyhead42> Yes, but I found the failure to add entry possibly relevant
<ikonia> crazyhead42: you're just saying "that's not good" and it's not making any sense
<ikonia> crazyhead42: you don't know what you are doing/saying
<ikonia> crazyhead42: you're saying "something's not good" when you don't know what it is or what it relates to
<ikonia> crazyhead42: just focus on your problem, what is the problem ?
<RoyK> qman__: how do I change the end sector in fdisk? can't find it
<crazyhead42> If I KNEW WHAT I WAS DOING, then I wouldn't be here. My problem is I tried to modify this file, using sudo, multiple times yesterday, but it wouldn't let me.
<qman__> RoyK: have to delete and re-add
<RoyK> qman__: sounds dangerous
<ikonia> crazyhead42: "wouldn't let me" means nothing
<ikonia> crazyhead42: 1.) what is the exact command you are running 2.) what is the error/problem you get
<crazyhead42> Give me a moment to recreate it
<qman__> RoyK: can be, backups are advisable, but as long as you get the starting sector right it works
<RoyK> well, it's just a tiny banana pi - seems like it's booting correctly
<qman__> RoyK: it gets complex if there are other partitons after the one you want to expand
<RoyK> none there
<genii> ikonia: I notice it says a rebbot is required on their paste.
<genii> *reboot
<ikonia> genii: who's/where ?
<genii> ikonia: On crazyhead42's paste, line 19
<RoyK> qman__: ta-taa! :D
<RoyK> qman__: I owe you a beer
<ikonia> genii: just because it's had updates applied and not rebooted yet
<genii> ikonia: Does it remount ro until then?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> (unless there is a problem)
<qman__> RoyK: cool
<crazyhead42> Huh, no argument this time. Why would it reject me on the server itself, but accept it when I'm doing it by remote? I should fix that...
<ikonia> fix what ?
<ikonia> there is no problem
<ikonia> it sounds like a simple user error
<RoyK> qman__: toys like a banana pi are nice :)
<vedic_> genni: Any idea why fail2ban is failing to start when action = action_mwl and mta is set to sendEmail ?
<crazyhead42> It allowed me to access it's configuration by remote. That's a security risk.
<vedic_> genii:^
<ikonia> crazyhead42: what ????
<ikonia> crazyhead42: what was the command you did that is a security risk
 * RoyK just needs to print out a chassis for that
<vedic_> genii: In sendmail-whois-line.conf I have set the sendEmail configuration
<guntbert> crazyhead42: you should really slow down, tell us the command you are using and the error message you got -
<vedic_> sendEmail works from the cmd line
<vedic_> genii: sendEmail works from the command line
<qman__> Heh, I have a couple first rev raspi, and I got a robo3d but I haven't gotten it going yet
<crazyhead42> Well it didn't give me one this time. for some reason it worked by remote. And the error I was getting on the machine was just "permission denied".
<qman__> The laptop I tried to use the first time was too slow to keep up with it
<ikonia> crazyhead42: what is the security issue you have ?
<ikonia> eg what command do you think is a security issue
<genii> vedic_: Apologies, work required me
<crazyhead42> Not the command, but the access. I shouldn't have admin controls on my laptop.
<ikonia> crazyhead42: why not ?
<crazyhead42> I'll have to see if I can lock it.
<ikonia> lock it ???
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> explain the problem
<genii> vedic_: As to your question regarding fail2ban, no idea
<qman__> crazyhead42: working as designed, ssh is made for remote administration
<qman__> crazyhead42: its as secure as your account
<vedic_> genii: ok
<vedic_> Can you suggest why fail2ban is failing to restart if I set action = action_mwl? The mta is set to sendEmail . I have configured sendEmail in sendmail-whois-lines.conf . The sendEmail lines in conf file works well when I try on cmd line
<genii> vedic_: I'm not sure that sendemail is your actual MTA, it's probably underneath using something else like sendmail or exim, etc
<genii> But just a guess
<ikonia> sendmail isn't the default ubuntu mta
<vedic_> genii: I have installed sendmail and postfix
<vedic_> genii: I have UNinstalled
<ikonia> you can't have both
<vedic_> :)
<vedic_> I mean I have uninstalled. "Install" was typo
<ikonia> so what mta have you installed then
<phillw> hi folks, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1151205 has two people reporting the bug as squashed as of todays updates.
<uvirtbot> phillw: Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<vedic_> ikonia, genii: How do I check if I have mta
<vedic_> I want to avoid sendmail as its not light weight
<vedic_> I just need to sending. No receiving needed
<ikonia> phillw: what does a redhat bug hav eto do with ubuntu ?
<gQuigs> hi there.. in the 14.04 release notes here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes)    The "upgrade notes" under Apache 2.4 is a 404 link.. to the debian changelog.. is there a better place for it to be linked too
<gQuigs> ?
<phillw> ikonia: because it borked KVM in ubuntu :)
<ikonia> phillw: it uses different versions to redhat
<ikonia> so I don't understand why you are quoting the redhat bug, rather than the ubuntu one against the ubuntu version
<ikonia> why are you logging bugs to redhat for ubuntu packages ?
<phillw> ikonia: do pay attention... ikonia oh, it does? funny that within 24 hours of raising a critical bug it has filtered through debian and ubuntu repos. I've had this once before with a kernel bug.
<ikonia> what are you on about ???
<ikonia> why are you logging ubuntu bugs to redhat ?
<phillw> ikonia: virt-manager is a red-hat maintained bug :)
<ikonia> Redhat does not make/maintain the ubuntu packages
<ikonia> phillw: no it's not
<ikonia> redhat maintain the upstream package
<ikonia> not the ubuntu packages
<ikonia> so you should be logging the bug to ubuntu
<phillw> ikonia: indeed, and upstream uses red hat bugzilla
<ikonia> and it's for 14.10 ???
<ikonia> what the devil are you doing ???
<ikonia> yes, but you don't log it to upstream
<ikonia> you log it ot ubuntu - not upstream
<vedic_> genii, ikonia: how about installing nullmailer . Looks like its the lightweight
<vedic_> It should provide mta
<ikonia> vedic_: never used it, no idea about it
<vedic_> ok
<genii> Here either, I just use Postfix
<phillw> ikonia: you will just sit on it and register it up stream... It was registered upstream and solved within 24 hours. I fail to see what your issue is with me breaking a bit of good news and going into attack mode?
<ikonia> what ?????
<ikonia> you have no idea what th eproblem was, what the fix was or where it came from
<ikonia> you're not breakign good news
<phillw> ikonia: I do, it is a GTK issue.
<ikonia> phillw: there is nothing in that bug to say it's a gtk issue
<ikonia> phillw: report the bugs to ubuntu
<ikonia> especially for the dev release
<ikonia> not to upsteam,
<phillw> ikonia: and, at the end of the day.... virt-manager now works in 14.10 - That is what I popped on here to say... nothing more.
<ikonia> who cares ?
<ikonia> this is not 14.10 support
<ikonia> that bug has nothing to do with this channel
<phillw> ikonia: so, no one here tests server 14.10?
<ikonia> and you're just not helping by bypassing the ubuntu QA process to go straight to upstream with an ubuntu issue on a development platform
<phillw> I'll leave you with that thought.
<phillw> ikonia: (21:24:37) ikonia: and you're just not helping by bypassing the ubuntu QA process to go straight to upstream with an ubuntu issue on a development platform .. erm, I was.. the fix is out. As the dev team and testers use KVM expediting the bug was correct. As a qualified Red Hat person, I am fully allowed to use their system to report bugs that affect both rpm and deb systems. We are all Linux.
<rberg> Hi all, Can I use the newish xfs crc32 option with Precise and the Trusty HWE kernel? I hear it requires a updated mkfs.xfs.
<ikonia> phillw: what the hell are you on about "as a fully qualified redhat person" ??
<ikonia> bugzilla is open to all
<ikonia> you need no qualifications to access it
<ikonia> but apply common sense, if the problem is with a re-release ubuntu package, follow the QA process to fix the package and then to upstream , not direct to upsteam where it may /may not be relevant
<phillw> ikonia: the application itself told me to report it upstream, it is a red hat project that gets ported over to debian.  As you lack common sense, do not reply when I use the correct way as per the application, to report a bug and have it fixed.
<phillw> ikonia: Oh, and for your information I wrote a lot of the pages on QA wiki and held sessions with people.
<phillw> ikonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/ you should read them, you will learn things
<ikonia> phillw: you are lost
<keithzg> Pshhh, who really gets lost these days? Ubiquitous GPS integration has pretty much eliminated that :P
<phillw> ikonia: nah, I know where I go to report issues, it is you who is lost thinking that ubuntu / debian fix bugs on virt-manager :)
<ikonia> where did I say that
<genii> Wow, this is still going on?
<ikonia> you should report it against the debian / ubuntu package and allow their maintainers to work with upstream / pull down a fix
<phillw> ikonia: no, you report the bug to where the application says to report it to.
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> as that's just a text file
<ikonia> or a line in the application
<ikonia> the fact that it's being packages/patched/not patched against different components/kernels/libraries by different distros makes going direct to upsteam unwise
<phillw> ikonia: well, I did and it is fixed within 24 hours... so, you do it your way and I'll follow the application bug reporting system https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1151205 But, as you still go on and on... I only came on here to say it was bug fixed
<uvirtbot> phillw: Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<ikonia> phillw: that just doesn't seem plausable
<sarnold> ikonia: .. and yet it worked.
<ikonia> phillw: as that would mean the upstream package would have to have been fixed, then the debian package sync it, build it and test it, then the ubuntu team build it test it all in 24 hours
<ikonia> sarnold: possibly because it wsn't that bug
<ikonia> or it was patched or not
<ikonia> who knows as there was no ubuntu bug for it
<ikonia> which is the point
<phillw> ikonia: nor does me plucking a fix for kernel from red hat and having it dropped into ubuntu kernel for a previous KVM issue... I'm a heavy KVM user :)
<ikonia> phillw: I don't know what a prevsious bug has anythig o do with it
<phillw> ikonia: it has to do with the fact I will chase a kvm bug down.
<sarnold> phillw: do you happen to use any qcow2 images? seen this? :)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu/+bug/1292234
<ikonia> chase it down ???
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 1292234 in qemu "qcow2 image corruption in trusty (qemu 1.7 and 2.0 candidate)" [High,Confirmed]
<ikonia> you've not even logged an ubuntu bug for it
<ikonia> and you did nothing in that bug but cut and paste an error message
<ikonia> that's hardly chasing it down
<phillw> ikonia: it was marked as won't fix :)
<ikonia> (although I appreiciate you logging a bug in general)
<ikonia> phillw: where was it marked as won't fix ?
<phillw> ikonia: that was not logged by me
<ikonia> what wasn't ??
<ikonia> you've just posted a bug you logged
<ikonia> now you're saying it was not logged by you ?
<sarnold> ikonia: err, re-read. I posted a bug, I'm hoping phillw has seen it too :)
<ikonia> apologies, I don't understand
<ikonia> sarnold: ahhh you're bug
<phillw> ikonia: no, the bugzilla bug
<ikonia> phillw: you didn't log the bugzilla bug ?
<ikonia> sarnold: "your" bug sorry
<phillw> ikonia: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1151205
<uvirtbot> phillw: Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<phillw> which has gone fix released
<ikonia> phillw: you logged that didn't you ?
<sarnold> dear uvirtbot -- when an url failed once, don't try again two minutes later. sigh.
<keithzg> Can uvirtbot not handle https?
<keithzg> (or maybe it's the http->https redirect that's screwing it up?)
<phillw> ikonia: try https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1151205
<uvirtbot> phillw: Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<ikonia> phillw: you've posted that url 3 times
<phillw> it may be just my cache
<ikonia> phillw: I have that url
<ikonia> it's still a "new" bug
<ikonia> it's not closed / marked as fixed
<phillw> read the notes :)
<ikonia> I do'nt undestand why you keep posting it
<ikonia> phillw: yeah the notes say nothing
<ikonia> apart from you saying it magically started working
<ikonia> and the bug still being open
<ikonia> apologies, I'm not getting the relevence
<phillw> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/1.2.8-0ubuntu11
<ikonia> we've probably monopolised this channel longer than we should have done as this channel isn't anything to do with bug reporting or 14.10
<ikonia> so apologies for that
<sarnold> oh, hehe, our very own debfx wrote the patch :)
<phillw> sarnold: that is how it goes :)
<phillw> ikonia:  do accept the invite
<phillw> sarnold: we are linux, and patch / fix things... I just find bugs :D
<ikonia> phillw: invite to what ?
<phillw> ikonia: there...
<ikonia> ?
<phillw> ikonia: try /j #phillw
<qhartman> I'm running bind9 for internal DNS and it's working swimmingly, but all my apple clients are causing a ridiculous amount of log spam (and needless queries to upstream servers) with all their bonjour discovery monkeybusiness. Anyone have a good pointer to a config that will handle these more gracefully?
<ikonia> phillw: no chance
<maxb> qhartman: Not that I know anything about bonjour, but wouldn't you just need to set up some zone definition locally that the queries will fall into?
<genii> qhartman: This looks somewhat relevant http://support.apple.com/kb/ht3789
<qhartman> maxb, yeah, that's probably the solution, but the queries they are making are pretty non-sensical, it would take forever to pick them all apart. I'm hoping someone might have already compiled a bind config skeleton that could be a starting point
<maxb> Nonsensical?
<qhartman> genii, thanks for the pointer, but that would be the client-side stuff. I don't care if clients advertise, I just want my DNS server to correctly handle the queries it gets.
 * maxb just read http://www.dns-sd.org/serversetup.html out of curiosity - I don't see anything particularly bizarre there
<genii> qhartman: Ah, got it.
<qhartman> maxb, I don't want to setup the clients to actually register services with my server, I'd have to touch hundreds of clients, most of which I don't own.
<maxb> I understood that bit, but I don't understand what queries the clients would be making that would actually pose an annoyance
<qhartman> maxb, here's an example: http://pastebin.com/8cq2SZ28
<qhartman> Getting hundreds of those a minute logged. I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly what it's asking for. It seems like it's asking an upstream server for something liek a reverse DNS request
<qhartman> I have reverse DNS for that block setup correctly and working for "normal" rDNS
<maxb> Uhm, is that a direct copy/paste? Has it really managed to swap the order of the some of the bytes in the name?
<qhartman> that is a direct copy/paste
<maxb> 0.8.10.10 vs. 8.10.10.0 !
<maxb> wow
<maxb> I cannot conceive of any sane way one octet of an IP could be moved to the other end of the IP address
<qhartman> yeah, me either
<qhartman> the longer you look at the logs, the less sense it all makes
<qhartman> I'm no bind/DNS expert, but I feel like I understand it pretty well, and this is just driving me nuts.
<maxb> 199.7.83.42 is l.root-servers.net. It doesn't even make sense that any of the _dns-sd stuff would even be being sent/received there
<qhartman> So far the most useful advice I've found is "yeah, that's annoying" and "Adjust your syslog config to blackhole those messages".
<qhartman> right, and it shouldn't be, my server should be handling these requests, but since the requests seem so weird I'm having trouble piecing together somethign that would grab them
<qhartman> even just something that would grab these and then send the client an error would be enough for me
<qhartman> The errors are annoying themselves, but I'm more concerned about sending all the BS requests upstream. That's not very polite.
<maxb> I'm a bit surprised they're going upstream at all. I thought modern bind knew to automatically blackhole in-addr.arpa queries for RFC1918 ranges
<maxb> But even if that isn't the case, it seems like you could easily stop it by having a local zone for 10.in-addr.arpa
<qhartman> hm, maybe it's not because I have setup reverse zones for those ranges?
<maxb> I'm having difficulty understanding how "question section mismatch" could ever occur. At this point, I'd probably go to tcpdump/wireshark to verify for myself that the bytes on the wire really are what that seems to imply
<qhartman> hm, it looks like somebody removed the inclusion of the zones.rfc1918 config that blackholes those requests
<qhartman> but they should still be getting grabbed by my real reverse zones....
<qhartman> (Yes, I inherited this system)
<maxb> Is it at all possible that there's some sort of insane network device rewriting your DNS queries between you and the root servers?
<maxb> "question section mismatch" seems like it means "something insane is breaking the protocol"
<qhartman> I suppose it's possible, but if there is, it's something outside my control
<maxb> I suppose it won't matter once you stop sending anything ending 10.in-addr.arpa upstream anyway
<qhartman> aha, I might have it
<qhartman> it looks like the reverse config for the 10.10.8 part of our network is busted
<qhartman> none of the hosts in that block are reversing correctly
<qhartman> alright, time to stare and compare
<qhartman> wheee
<qhartman> wheee... somebody created a zonefile for 8.10.10.10 but never enabled it in the config
<qhartman> well that eliminated a ton of the bad traffic
<qhartman> whee
<qhartman> thanks for talking it through maxb, I don't think I would have thought to check that
<qhartman> (at least not for a long long time
<maxb> A zonefile for a single IPv4 address? do you really mean that?
<qhartman> oh, no, too many 10's
<qhartman> your fingers get on a roll
<sarnold> boy you're gonna love ipv6 :)
<qhartman> heh
<qhartman> I wish we had an actual reason to use it
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-11
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vedic_> Hey guys, how to change ssh port to some other port below 1024?
<lordievader> vedic_: Change the sshd config, and don't forget to tell your firewall.
<vedic_> Changing the port in sshd_config will do (and opening that port in firewall)?
<vedic_> lordievader: ok
<Aerosonic> Hey guys.
<Aerosonic> I'm trying to put together a resume.
<Aerosonic> And at one job I had *a lot* of responsibilities.
<Aerosonic> So I don't know what to title myself.
<Aerosonic> So far I've written: Assisted management of internal Oracle Database 11g instance, including administration of Oracle Linux infrastructure. Managed a dedicated Microsoft Exchange Server 2007 for communication. Provided technical support regarding network, hardware, and software-related issues through the ZenDesk ticketing system.
<Aerosonic> What's my job title?
<Aerosonic> It's basically Database admin, Sysadmin, Exchange admin, and tech support all-in-one.
<Aerosonic> Would "Internal Support Engineer" work?
<Aerosonic> "Systems Technician?"
<vedic_> lordievader: I just tried changing port in sshd_config and restarted ssh using /etc/init.d/ssh restart but when connecting to that machine, it just waits waits waits. Firewall has that new port enabled
<lordievader> vedic_: Does 'netstat -tulpn' show that sshd is listening to the configured port?
<vedic_> lordievader: it says tcp listening to 0.0.0.0:1000
<vedic_> local port
<lordievader> vedic_: Ok, run from the other host (the client): nmap -p 1000 <server-host>
<vedic_> Its says hosts seems down
<vedic_> lordievader^
<lordievader> vedic_: nmap -Pn -p 1000 <server-host>
<vedic_> lordievader: It says Host is up. Port 1000/tcp filter unknown
<lordievader> vedic_: Then likely your firewall isn't set up correctly or you have a NAT in between.
<vedic_> lordievader: yea, my client is behind NAT
<lordievader> vedic_: Port forward port 1000 to their machine.
<vedic_> lordievader: but server is on static ip
<vedic_> ok
<Alina-malina> where are cookies stored in ubuntu server?
<lordievader> Alina-malina: Of the browser? That is up to the browser.
<Alina-malina> no
<Alina-malina> not browser
<Alina-malina> lordievader, i have this in my php curl: $cookie=time()."_cookie.txt";   but i cant find them
<lordievader> Well cookies are stored client side anyways.
<Alina-malina> no
<Alina-malina> eh
<Alina-malina> the sessions stuff
<Alina-malina> i set them to be stored in _cookies.txt and save them, but i did not specify the path
<Alina-malina> so i cant find those :-/
<lordievader> Hmm, I'm not familar with phpsessions. But if the file exists, find must be able to find it.
<Alina-malina> :(
<Alina-malina> how to perform a search for *.txt files in all directories in ubuntu?
<lordievader> find / -iname txt
<Alina-malina> do i have to do this from / ?
<Alina-malina> it doesnt work
<Alina-malina> heh
<Alina-malina> doesnt do anything
<lordievader> You say you want everyhing.
<Alina-malina> what?
<Alina-malina> i need to search in all folder for all files *.txt  the command you game returns nothign
<lordievader> Hmm, forgot a wildcard: find / -iname *txt
<Alina-malina> yes
<lordievader> Or "find / -iname *.txt" if you only want things with the extension.
<Alina-malina> but are you sure it returns all *.txt files?
<Alina-malina> because it doesnt returns what i am looking for :0-/
<lordievader> Then why are you looking for it?
<lordievader> And yes it does.
<Alina-malina> shit
<Alina-malina> this is problem
<Alina-malina> i have this in php: 	$cookie=time()."_cookie.txt";    so it should write this files somewhere
<Alina-malina> but it doesnt
<Alina-malina> omg
<Alina-malina> where else this file could be? perhaps where to search for that content what it should write in that files but it did not?
<Alina-malina> maybe some logs? errors?
<Alina-malina> where?
<lordievader> Alina-malina: Please watch your language.
<lordievader> Alina-malina: Have you read the documentation, does it actually write a file?
<Alina-malina> well on local machine it does:-/
<Alina-malina> but i need that data :(
<Alina-malina> on remote server i cant find those files, i.e. it doesnt create those
<Alina-malina> but it should be somewhere i guess
<lordievader> Alina-malina: Have you read the documentation, should it write the file on the server?
<Alina-malina> i said that script works in my local machine
<Alina-malina> but on server it doesnt create that files for some reason
<lordievader> Then check the logs for errors, or the config for differences.
<Alina-malina> errors for apache? or php?
<Alina-malina> what kind of errors?
<Alina-malina> i can download all logs
<Alina-malina> right now
<Alina-malina> there are many
<lordievader> Errors from php are logged in apaches error log if apache uses modphp and not something else to process the php stuff.
<Alina-malina> do you know where sessions stored?
<Alina-malina> i need to access them
<Alina-malina> :(
<lordievader> As I said, I'm not familiar with PHP sessions.
<Alina-malina> eh ok thanks anyways
<lordievader> Alina-malina: Folks over in ##php probably know.
<Alina-malina> yes i asked there
<Alina-malina> but no response yet
<Alina-malina> thansk
<lordievader> Just wait and hang around. IRC is a slow medium.
<Alina-malina> is it possible to create another root priviledged administrator?
<RoyK> Alina-malina: root is uid zero, so you can create another user with uid zero, but don't do that - use sudo
<Alina-malina> how?
<lordievader> Alina-malina: man sudo
<user123321> Are there calculated values for MTTR, MTBF, MTTR etc. for Ubuntu based server?
<user123321> MTTF, MTBF, MTTR etc.*
<Boingo> I have a Promise NS4300N.  A pretty old unit.  As fas as I can tell, the 4 drives that make up the RAID are fine and working correctly.  I think the power supply has failed.  I really don't like the unit anymore and would love to take the drives out and put them into my desktop computer.  I would like to get the data off the drives intact though.  So... I need to move 4 drives in a RAID 5 set to a new computer.  Any tips or
<Boingo> suggestions would be great.
#ubuntu-server 2014-10-12
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest12973> ciao
<Guest12973> !list
<ubottu> Guest12973: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Alina-malina> guys, can this error be occured by my webserver? proxy-server-connection-failed   because my website is working, but one user complaining for this?
<lordievader> Alina-malina: Where do you see that error?
<Alina-malina> not me, but inside browser
<lordievader> Then it is likely their proxy configuration.
<Alina-malina> can there be any other reason me as website owner should be worried?
<Alina-malina> but why that proxy server is doing this with my website?
<ubuntucron>  hi. i just now moved to a new server with 14.0.1 and i am trying to run cron jobs but it does not seem to work
<lordievader> ubuntucron: "but it does not seem to work"...
<lordievader> ubuntucron: Could you be more specific?
<dine909> how can i create selections for my debian package, that i can configure with dpkg-reconfigure?
<ubuntucron> nevermind. got it working!
<ubuntucron> thanks anyway
<xpistos> Hey guys. I am having some trouble mounting NFS shares on my laptop from my server. It tells me that "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.100:/Part_B" Can someone help me figure out what I am doing wrong?
<xpistos> I am using a fresh install of 12.04.05
<xpistos> AHHHH! when I looked at what I typed i realized I didn't have the actual share written in caps! So dumb!
<xpistos> Working now
<pculebras> Good evening! Is there anyone around here that could help me configure my Bind9 DNS?
<pmatulis> !ask | pculebras
<ubottu> pculebras: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pculebras> So far I have configured: /etc/network/interfaces to static, /etc/hosts, /etc/bind/named.conf.local, /etc/bind/db.pculebras.hom and a couple of files more and I still get: Host pculebras.hom not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<pculebras> If you want me I can post the file contents, as they do not contain any important information... but, my goal here is to be able to use a web app in this server without using the Static IP Address.
<lordievader> pculebras: Is your db.pculebras.hom referenced in named.conf.local?
<pculebras> yep
<pculebras> I even ran the named-checkzone pculebras.hom /etc/bind/db.pculebras.hom and it is successful
<lordievader> Could you pastebin your named.conf.local?
<pculebras> yep, one moment
<bastidrazor> shouldn't that be in /etc/bind/zones/db.pculebras.hom ?
<pculebras> http://pastebin.com/nLNd5RaN
<pculebras> sorry for the delay
<lordievader> pculebras: Looks okay to me, could you pastebin the db.pc... thing too?
<pculebras> yep
<pculebras> mom
<pculebras> here it goes
<pculebras> http://pastebin.com/ahfbzVU0
<pculebras> this is /etc/hosts http://pastebin.com/3QTU0shD
<lordievader> pculebras: Hmm, my db file looks different.
<pculebras> mine doesn't have to be right
<pculebras> I just followed some tutorials and I might have mixed everything up
<lordievader> pculebras: Mine looks like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto#Primary_Master_Server_configuration
<pculebras> and the /etc/network/interfaces looks like this http://pastebin.com/zK1d18jB
<lordievader> pculebras: Did you notice the difference?
<pculebras> I am just making the changes
<pculebras> :)
<pculebras> now I get
<pculebras> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<pculebras> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<pculebras> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<pculebras> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<pculebras> ups sorry for the quadruple paste
<lordievader> pculebras: Is it running?
<pculebras> the service?
<pculebras> I just restarted it
<lordievader> Yes.
<pculebras> so yes
<lordievader> It can fail to start...
<pculebras> logs seem to be ok
<pculebras> Oct 12 22:24:50 jira dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13 (xid=0x121fa613)
<pculebras> except for that
<pculebras> because I am using eth1 instead :/
<lordievader> pculebras: Is 'named' running?
<pculebras> how do I check that?
<lordievader> pculebras: ps aux|grep named
<micah> hey all, i've been trying to debootstrap an precise-server, with no graphics... i couldn't figure out how to do precise-server, so I did precise and now when it boots to a certain point, but then hangs: http://paste.debian.net/125878/
<pculebras> it ies
<pculebras> is*
<micah> i can't seem to get a login prompt :(
<lordievader> pculebras: Ok, do you run a firewall?
<pculebras> nope, I have just installed ubuntu today
 * micah has been fighting this all day :(
<lordievader> pculebras: Err, I'd double check your config. Bind errors can be somewhat hard to debug.
<tafa2> hey guys
<lordievader> o/
<tafa2> im looking to get started with a one of the many automated server admin tools such as puppet, chef, salt, ansible, cfengine
<tafa2> anything you can recommend?
<micah> tafa2: puppet or salt
<tafa2> micah thanks! any particular reason? (open source versions btw :) )
<lordievader> puppet +1
<micah> tafa2: i've been using puppet forever, and think its fine, but I hear people say salt is good too
<tafa2> ive started with salt
<tafa2> but didnt explore puppet so thought id come ask
<tafa2> but like im only 30mins in haha
<micah> anyone have any idea wtf is going on with my boot?
<pculebras> lordivader: I will check, otherwise I will go to a corner and cry XD
<tafa2> micah does puppet have a limitation on the number of servers you can have in the open source version?
<micah> tafa2: no
<tafa2> awesome thanks!
<lordievader> micah: I had a similar problem today with my utopic netboot. Still working on the fix, but I did get a bit further than you. Turned out I was missing a lot of packages.
 * micah figured it out
<lordievader> micah: What was it?
<micah> lordievader: i had to launch a getty on the serial, which first meant figuring out upstart
<micah> now I gotta figure out why my network doesn't come up on boot
<micah> what is it that brings up interfaces in an ubuntu-server?
<micah> i configured things in /etc/network/interfaces, but eth0 doesn't comes up
<lordievader> micah: I suppose network-interface.conf in /etc/init
<pculebras> lordivader: thanks for your help, I didn't get it running, but I guess I will try tomorrow again.
<micah> lordievader: it seems like the device isn't brought up on boot though, its in a down state, and I have to 'ip link set eth0 up'
<lordievader> micah: Hmm, odd. You know that can be shortened to 'ip l s eth0 up' ;) )
<pculebras> have a nice evening!
<lordievader> pmatulis: Same to you ;)
<lordievader> Err pculebras...
<tafa2> would adding 80,000+ lines of ip ranges to hosts.deny negatively affect my system in anyway?
<micah> lordievader: yeah, i know it can be shortened, but I want to know how I can make it so I dont need it :)
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-05
<gdeeble> Any in where familiar with the Virtualbox Web Service?
<gdeeble> Anyone*
<ubuntu608> hey guys.. i'm trying pxe install of ubuntu and i was using IIS webserver as a media server. the installation fails while loading pkgsel and tasksel . but when i use apache webserver the installation goes just fine.. any ideas on how to approach it in IIS web server..??
<ubuntu608> anyone..??
<lordievader> Good morning
<jamespage> coreycb, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-keystoneclient/1:1.7.1-1ubuntu1/+build/8083359
<jamespage> bandit dep it not required for unit test execution
<ubuntu608> hey guys.. i'm trying pxe install of ubuntu and i was using IIS webserver as a media server. the installation fails while loading pkgsel and tasksel . but when i use apache webserver the installation goes just fine.. any ideas on how to approach it in IIS web server..??
<coreycb> jamespage, ok I can drop bandit from keystoneclient.  python-bandit is in main though fwiw.
<jamespage> coreycb, its surplus to requirements I think
<teward> rbasak: ping
<rbasak> teward: o/
<teward> rbasak: PM
<teward> ?
<rbasak> teward: don't see one?
<teward> coming shortly
<teward> (I always ask for permission first :P)
<xubuntu36w> Hi, I am new to this and would like to know if I can safely experiment in virtual machine (not setup by me) with virtual installation of untangle; without messing already configured installation. Thanks
<RoyK> xubuntu36w: apt-get install kvm libvirt-bin virt-manager
<RoyK> xubuntu36w: and run virt-manager
<xubuntu36w> RoyK: Everything is setup, Workstation boots and all I have to do is create another virtual machine where I would experiment with untangle. I dont want to mess up already configure machine
<xubuntu36w> vmware
<xubuntu36w> sorry
<RoyK> xubuntu36w: shouldn't be a problem - a new VM won't interfere with another
<RoyK> xubuntu36w: unless you do something exceedingly stupid ;)
<xubuntu36w> RoyK: Like what :). I dont know much and have to learn this way. Basically if I dont mess with settings of vmware workstation and just perform configuration inside untangle on separte vm I should be fine?
<RoyK> well, the easy parts is don't use the same IP address for the VMs
<RoyK> also, it's theoretically possible to setup shared storage for them - don't even think of doing that - create a new vmfs volume for the new one and it'll be isolated
<RoyK> but normally, you'll have to work hard to break things like that
<RoyK> I manage some 250 VMs in a vSphere environment and I've never seen anything break like that
<xubuntu36w> RoyK: Storage is not a problem, plenty of space. Ill try not to mess with settings. Is there any other newbie mistake I should be aware of before diving into this?
<RoyK> xubuntu36w: usually something like a pint of beer in the computer will make the day ;)
<RoyK> but as I said, just use standard settings, create a new VM, blabla, make sure IP address is unique, and there should not be a problem
<xubuntu36w> LOL. Thanks for quick help RoyK. Because of You Ill make account and next time will speak like two people should. Thanks again and have a nice day.
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> xubuntu36w: there's a #vmware channel too
<xubuntu36w> lol. didnt know that. Is there a list of channels somewhere?
<RoyK> yeah, type /list, but it's *long*
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<RoyK> probably better than /list :P
<Pici> There are 50K channels on freenode, using /list is probably not what you want.
<xubuntu36w> thanks people. im going to start messing with untangle right away. itching :). {copy/paste}
<impermanence> Is failover possible using Jasig CAS?  In other words, is there some setup I can use with my two production servers so that if one goes down authentication continues?
<sarnold> impermanence: looks like it: http://jasig.github.io/cas/4.1.x/planning/High-Availability-Guide.html
<impermanence> @sarnold mmkay.  I will look at this.
<impermanence> @sarnold Is my need even coming across?  It's a tad hard to word.
<impermanence> @sarnold I simply need failover authentication across two servers.
<sarnold> impermanence: I think so, people expect high-availability in their services these days
<impermanence> @sarnold right now, as they have it set, if one goes down, users get booted, as opposed to the system failing over via the load balancer to the other…which is what  I need to implement.
<sarnold> impermanence: eww.
<sarnold> impermanence: that's _really_ gross :)
<impermanence> @sarnold: setup = ubuntu 12.04 + jsp's inside tomcat which is also functioning as the web server + jasig CAS
<coreycb> beisner, can you promote trusty-kilo-proposed to trusty-kilo-staging
<coreycb> ?
<fuzzywuzzzy> I have setup Ubuntu server with Apache 2 and set a non root user and added them to www-data group and set the permissions to 775 on /var/www  Is this a secure setup?
<fuzzywuzzzy> Or should it be 755 on /var/www
<coreycb> beisner, I mean promote to trusty-kilo-proposed
<coreycb> gah, trusty-kilo-updates
<sarnold> fuzzywuzzzy: 775 is fine, you may wish to also set the setgid bit on the directory to cause new files to get group ownership set automatically
<fuzzywuzzzy> How do I setgid?
<fuzzywuzzzy> Does that mean it will automaticlly be www-data when I upload stuff?
<sarnold> fuzzywuzzzy: iirc chmod 02775 -- check it with ls -l output to make sure the _group_ 'x' is turned into an 's'...
<sarnold> fuzzywuzzzy: yes
<sarnold> fuzzywuzzzy: I've got to run, I'm having trouble finding the best docs on that feature..
<fuzzywuzzzy> I thought it was only 3 UGO
<sarnold> fuzzywuzzzy: setuid/setgid/sticky bit are set with the rarely-used fourth octet
<sarnold> fuzzywuzzzy: sticky is 1, and I can't recall if setuid is 2 or 4, and setgid 2 or 4. stupid memory.
<fuzzywuzzzy> k thanks!
<sarnold> fuzzywuzzzy: the feature is called something like "bsd groups" behaviour.. it's pretty handy when you need it. hope that helps :)
<fuzzywuzzzy> so I can add the user I created to www-data and set perms to 775 and then do setgid
<beisner> o/ hi coreycb
<beisner> coreycb, like so?:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12691765/
<beisner> ;-)
<coreycb> beisner, maybe just keystoneclient and neutronclient for now
<beisner> coreycb, ok, pushing python-keystoneclient 1.2.0-0ubuntu1.2~cloud0 + python-neutronclient 2.3.11-0ubuntu1.2~cloud0 from proposed to updates in kilo uca
<coreycb> beisner, thanks
<beisner> coreycb, yw
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-06
<RepThis1> Hey guys, i was recommended to check here. Im trying to setup wake over internet and it works if the machine ran windows prior to shutdown, but i have a multiboot system and if windows was the last to be up before shutdown then the packet will not wake the machine up. Is it logical to assume the fault lies with a windows configuration setting or also with the uefi bios?
<xubuntu12w> Hi, can someone recommend software for full backup of server, everything thats on drives, and that it is easy to recover from backup with. GUI would be nice. Thanks
<placeed> Hi all ! I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 with boot on san. It look like multipath don't work during my installation, i see all path to my Lun. Someone can help me ?
<Sudheer>  hey guys.. i'm trying pxe install of ubuntu and i was using IIS webserver as a media server. the installation fails while loading pkgsel and tasksel . but when i use apache webserver the installation goes just fine.. any ideas on how to approach it in IIS web server..??
<purefan> Hello! Is there really a point in doing fsck in an AWS EC2? I cant get it to fsck on reboot and wondering if I can just ignore the "/dev/xda1 will be checked for errors at next reboot" message? (fyi I've rebooted a few times today)
<alont> Hi all, I'm trying to automate ubuntu deployment using preseed templates in Foreman, and I just can't get it set up for the life of me...
<alont> Where can I find a good preseed template for Ubuntu 14.04 and a custom LVM partition table?
<thebwt> Is there any kind of system for obsolete kernel purging? Automatic updates will keep installing new ones, but the old ones seem to linger.
<antix> thebwt: http://bfy.tw/29Ao
<thebwt> Hmm, thank you antix very helpful.
<thebwt> For anyone googling through IRC logs in the future:
<thebwt> 1. How's mars?
<antix> wet
<thebwt> 2. apt-get autoremove - should clean out teh packages not marked as installed
<thebwt> and the system by default installs the two newest kernels
<thebwt> note: if you use a non-standard one in your grub conf, make sure to mark it as installed.
<JAZ1976> I have an Ubuntu 14.04 server that runs an old mainframe system that our employees connect to remotely using Telnet. If a remote user loses their connection while they are working in the system they can't get back in unless we change the users ip address that they are getting. This happens when there are power outages or work being done on the providers lines. We have a failover setup that pushes user traffic from
<JAZ1976> our MPLS network provider to our cable provider. We think the difference in network hops is causing the issue but when I clear the arp table using sudo ip -s -s neigh flush all nothing happens. How can I prevent users not being able to get back in from the ip address that they already have? This also happens to ssh connections, so it's not just telnet.
<JAZ1976> who
 * genii makes more coffee and washes out everyone's mugs
<JAZ1976> Hello, is anyone here?
<TJ-> JAZ1976: The 'server' is publicly accessible? Or are the clients are using VPN?
<genii> JAZ1976: The channel is normally fairly quiet, but if you hang in and wait, perhaps asking your question every 10-15 minutes, I'm sure someone will take an interest in your issue
<JAZ1976> The clients are all connected on the same network, they don't have to vpn into it first. The client that they use is setup to connect directly to the server.
<TJ-> JAZ1976: so where does the "change the users ip address" and "connect to remotely" come in? Changing IP address implies DHCP
<thebwt> and can the systems traceroute to the mainframe?
<JAZ1976> TJ: We set up computers with an ip address lease through DHCP. We've found that releasing the ip address and then giving there computer another ip address lets them reconnect after losing connection.
<TJ-> JAZ1976: if they're on the same network how are they losing the connection. Your description is confusing, or incomplete
<JAZ1976> thebwt: I don't know if they can or not. No one is having this problem today. This last happened over the weekend with the heavy rains and winds from a hurrican off the coast.
<TJ-> JAZ1976: Also, do you mean the 14.04 server acts as a router/proxy/access controller for the mainframe?
<thebwt> Gotcha, i'm curious if the traffic is even hitting the server. tcpdump port 21 and see if things are still coming in from those IPs. This sounds really really weird, more like a dhcp config issue
<JAZ1976> TJ: I'm not a network admin, I just I'm the guy who has the most Linux experience. I'll have to make sure that the MPLS network isn't a vpn setup.
<JAZ1976> thebwt: I may have to wait for it to happen again, because the ip addresses will accept be able to connect after about a day.
<TJ-> JAZ1976: If MPLS/cable is involved that indicates the clients are not on the same network, but are being routed from some remote physical location over intermediate networks
<RoyK> JAZ1976: try mosh instead of ssh
<RoyK> JAZ1976: mosh is very nice on lossy links
<RoyK> JAZ1976: it uses ssh for initial setup and then uses UDP for data transport, reconnecting in the background if connection is lost, or if you move to a different network
<JAZ1976> RoyK: We have to use telnet due to the mainframe software that we are running, but it may be an option.
<RoyK> JAZ1976: then connect to the host with mosh and telnet to localhost from there
<TJ-> JAZ1976: If there are two gateways into the server's network via MPLS and via cable modem (IP routed/NATed presumably) and the server's network is doing DHCP, that implies some form of VPN/PPP going on
<RoyK> JAZ1976: just run "mosh user@yourubuntuthing telnet localhost"
<JAZ1976> TJ: Each location has a windows domain controller that handles the ip addressing for the location. Outgoing traffic to the mainframe goes out through an AdTran switch to the MPLS provider, internet traffic goes out our cable modem. If there is a problem with the MPLS network we fail over all traffic to the cable modem.
<RoyK> mainframe running ubuntu???
<Pici> I have a MUMPS system running on top of RHEL here. :/
<RoyK> mumps?
<Pici> its terrible.
<JAZ1976> RoyK: No, ubuntu is running our homegrown enterprise system, that the company calls a mainframe because it was run on a mainframe originally. The software was written 30+ years ago using BBX which is a derivitive of Business Basic.
<Pici> RoyK: http://thedailywtf.com/articles/A_Case_of_the_MUMPS explains it pretty well.
<TJ-> JAZ1976: what is still confusing me is the concept of the clients IP addresses being changed. If the clients are in a remote location, behind a Windows AD server which provides the gateway, then the only way I can see client IPs entering into a loss of connectivity issue would be if the clients are creating a VPN tunnel to the Ubuntu server, and the server is responsible for dynamically allocating the
<TJ-> tunnel IP addresses.
<RoyK> Pici: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUMPS has a few code examples - looks like a nightmare...
<TJ-> JAZ1976: In that scenario, if the tunnel is created over the MPLS link and that link fails, and the back-up cable modem link takes over, then the tunnel may need re-creating. We assume the IP endpoints of the MPLS and cable-modem links are different IP addresses.
<JAZ1976> TJ: Yes they have different ip addresses.
<TJ-> JAZ1976: To me that would infer that the tunnel would need re-establishing. Without clear detail about the underlying network its impossible to provide accurate advice
<JAZ1976> TJ: As far as I know, we have the person do an ipconfig release and then a renew after changing the ip address in the primary dns server.
<JAZ1976> TJ: Let me see if I can get a better picture of our network for you.
<thebwt> RE: my earlier question about purging old kernels (once again for anyone googl'n through IRC logs) - the package bikeshed has a purge-old-kernels command that also does this. bikeshed is a metapackage for random server utils. This is cleaner because it only gets rid of kernel stuff, instead of generic autoremove.
<JAZ1976> TJ: This is what my boss gave me after I showed him this thread.
<JAZ1976> TJ: MPLS is not a VPN
<JAZ1976> Client IP address does not change.
<JAZ1976> All the routing is handling by the router, the client and server have no changes made when failing over to the backup
<JAZ1976> all other Windows applications work normally on either MPLS or backup.
<JAZ1976> When failing to back up the Telnet session to Ubuntu re-establishes, but when failing back to the MPLS, you can ping the Ubuntu server but cannot establish the telnet session. Changing IPs on the Client at this point to another IP in the scope allows the telnet session to reconnect.
<JAZ1976> RoyK: I don't think we can use mosh. All our clients use windows 7 computers.
<RoyK> JAZ1976: bummer - then I don't know unless you want to use cygwin - it's tiny and it works, but still
<RoyK> !cygwin
<RoyK> cygwin is a unix-on-windows thing - it's just a dll and optionally thosands of packages, mosh included
<fuzzywuzzzy> Hi
<fuzzywuzzzy> I have setup Ubuntu server with Apache 2 and set a non root user and added them to www-data group and set the permissions to 775 on /var/www  Is this a secure setup? Or should it be 755?
<RoyK> fuzzywuzzzy: apache 2.what?
<RoyK> fuzzywuzzzy: apache normally does a user change after starting, so running it as non-root normally shouldn't be needed (and then you'll need to set some capabilities if you want it to listen to low ports like 80)
<fuzzywuzzzy> RoyK, yes indeed
<fuzzywuzzzy> No I am not asking about running Apache under another user
<fuzzywuzzzy> It is a file permissions question on /var/www
<RoyK> fuzzywuzzzy: there's a rather big diff between how certain things are handled in 2.2 or 2.4
<fuzzywuzzzy> I hear ya
<fuzzywuzzzy> RoyK, That is not my question though
<thebwt> fuzzywuzzzy: it only depends on what's in there
<fuzzywuzzzy> Wordpress
<RoyK> fuzzywuzzzy: that really depends on how you set things up - www-data normally shouldn't be allowed to write to its own files
<RoyK> fuzzywuzzzy: you may need that in wordpress if you really need automatic updates
<thebwt> fuzzywuzzzy: wordpress NEEDS to be able to write itself. So that will get real scary real quick
<fuzzywuzzzy> It works with 755 as well
<RoyK> thebwt: it doesn't, except for a few dirs
<thebwt> I suggest you just turn off php for everything in wp-content/uploads
<RoyK> thebwt: it only needs write access to the php parts if you want automatic updates
<thebwt> or the ability to install plugins/themes automatically
<thebwt> and then it depends on the plugins
<RoyK> thebwt: if you install plugins or themes manually, you're far safer
<thebwt> agreed, but most people don't do that :(
<thebwt> or have the expertise to do it well
<RoyK> thebwt: if you allow wordpress to write to everything there, you'll also allow all sort of fancy plugins/themes to do the same, which is rather scary
<thebwt> I think we're in agreeance
<RoyK> mhm
<fuzzywuzzzy> Ok I disabled root login and created another user which I use to sftp into the server.  I added this user to www-data group and did a 775
<thebwt> His initial question was " Is this a secure setup?", I'd say 775 755, doesn't matter, as long as apache has write access, it's potentially a security hole.
<fuzzywuzzzy> What if I just use certificate based auth and just use root and go back to 755?
<thebwt> fuzzywuzzzy: that part isn't the problem
<RoyK> thebwt: well, as long as it's 755 and the files/dirs aren't owned by www-data, apache doesn't have write access
<thebwt> fail2ban and leave passwords on, and you're pretty dang secure
<thebwt> true enough
<thebwt> so what are the ownership settings in the wordpress install?
<fuzzywuzzzy> Shouldn't I disallow root access via SSH?
<RoyK> usually the user unpacking it
<fuzzywuzzzy> www-data:www-data
<RoyK> fuzzywuzzzy: at least disallow root with password
<thebwt> fuzzywuzzzy: do you know how to write your own wp-config.php?
<fuzzywuzzzy> thebwt, ? You mean edit it?
<thebwt> yea, so here's the deal. Wordpress needs to do it's inital setup to make a wp-config file. Run through that, get the basic site running, then remove www-data's ownership of the files.
<fuzzywuzzzy> What I was really trying to solve is to disable root ssh logins and create another user who can upload via sftp.  It didn't work with 755
<fuzzywuzzzy> on /var/www
<thebwt> ohh
<thebwt> well
<thebwt> that will solve that, the permissions for that other user aren't any bigger a deal than wordpress having write access to itself
<thebwt> so if you're okay with that, continue!
<fuzzywuzzzy> OK thanks
<tash> when Ubuntu releases a USN, is there a command you can run on your server to find out what time the package became available?
<tash> trying to do some programmatic updates stuff and really would like to know this information.
<sarnold> tash: not easily; the USNs are sent after we've verified that the packages are mirrored to the archive
<sarnold> tash: your local mirrors of course may not sync up from the main archives all that often; some mirrors sync three or four times a day, others only daily
<sarnold> tash: but if you add security.ubuntu.com sources to apt, you'll get those from canonical directly without waiting on local mirror syncs
<tash> ok
<tash> thanks
<lar> question about openstack packing. im trying to recreate the packages on the Cloud Archive. I have the bzr repo checked out to the tag that matches the version number, however when I build the package the version string is 2015.1.1-0ubuntu1 but I expected it to the 2015.1.1-0ubuntu1~cloud2
<lar> *packaging
<lar> I think I have the right version of the code, but any idea how to get the cloud2 to appear at the end of the version string?
<sarnold> lar: edit the debian/changelog file and set the version number as needed?
<thebwt> lar: are you looking at the source tarball in the downstream package? Make sure there isn't another debian folder somwhere that has the cloud archive changelog
<lar> sarnold: thebwt: im looking at the debian folder from the ServerTeam bzr repo (   bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-server-dev/nova/kilo nova-kilo
<lar> it just seems odd that the packaging branch wouldn't contain the cloud2 string in the changelog but the packages that have been pushed to the public apt servers do have that
<thebwt> Anyone have a good article for packaging python apps for debian? I seem to remember some 'ubuntu developer days' IRC sessions from a while ago that someone ran.
<Hammerhead> Anyone really good with multipath?
<Hammerhead> Installed multipath-tools-boot and now booting fails to initramfs
<Hammerhead> rescue disk show all paths are there
<Hammerhead> fstab and grub UUID are the same
<Hammerhead> just kinda confused why it won't boot.
<sarnold> Hammerhead: i've never done it myself, but "fails to initramfs" sounds sort of like the initramfs needs to be updated; try update-initramfs -u -k all
<sarnold> Hammerhead: are the modules you need in the initramfs? those are specified somewhere other than /etc/modules...
<Hammerhead> In 14.04 that is done for you on install of multipath-tools
<sarnold> Hammerhead: .. the initramfs location for modules is /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<Hammerhead> I have read http://serverguide.papamike.ca:8081/multipath.html
<Hammerhead> not sure
<Hammerhead> I can boot using the rescue disk and see all 4 paths for the boot and / drives
<Hammerhead> and the thing is it was working prior to installing that set of tools
<sarnold> Hammerhead: was it just booting one specific path before?
<Hammerhead> must have been. All previous grub points are the same though. And those are prior to changing the init.
<sarnold> Hammerhead: where does it fail? do youget to the point of getting errors?
<Hammerhead> yes, it looks like it is able to find /boot /dev/sdd6 but can't find / and whats weird is after the initramfs show a prompt I get to errors about rport being removed
<Hammerhead> ill post a picture
<Hammerhead> http://pasteboard.co/1bi0wFbo.jpg
<Hammerhead> shouldn't those UUID's be the same?
<Hammerhead> <sarnold>
<sarnold> Hammerhead: sorry, no idea :(
<m1dnight_> Hello guys, I want to install openjdk-8 on ubuntu server 14.04.3 but its not in my apt-get.
<m1dnight_> Is this normal? According to the interwebs it hsould be?
<m1dnight_> There are also mentions of a few ppa's and im not sure which one I should pick/trust
<sarnold> ubuntu only has openjdk-8 packaged for 15.04 and the upcoming 15.10: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8
<sarnold> there may be a package in the ubuntu backports project, but I don't know how to see what they have available
<m1dnight_> I guess it would be okay to install it from backports then?
<m1dnight_> oh, will check :)
<sarnold> if it is there, it would be easy, yes
<sarnold> it'd be something like add the backports lines to your apt sources, apt-get update, apt-get install openjdk-8/trusty-backports
<sarnold> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<sarnold> hmm, I think I would have expected to find it at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz but I just don't see it..
<m1dnight_> I will try one of the ppa's that are mentioned around the interwebs then :)
<m1dnight_> Maybe I should upgrade to 15 one of these days..
<sarnold> m1dnight_: before you go..
<tarpman> m1dnight_: https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa looks at least halfway reputable
<sarnold> m1dnight_: take a look here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/trusty-backports/+bug/1368094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1368094 in trusty-backports "Please backport openjdk-8 8u40~b04-2 (universe) from utopic" [Undecided,In progress]
<sarnold> tarpman: heh indeed it does :)
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-07
<RevertToType> anyone know any way to scrape outlook/exchange free-busy status form command line/which tools i'd need to do this?
<Crabalocker> I'm trying to set up postgres on ubuntu serer. I've got it running and can connect from within the server but I can't connect from another computer within the network. I assume it is a firewall issue of some sort, but I can't find a firewall even installed
<sarnold> Crabalocker: first, check netstat -alp output and see what sockets it is listening on
<Ben64> Crabalocker: is it listening on an external address?
<sarnold> Crabalocker: seconds, check firewalls on all machines and routers that might be involved
<Crabalocker> I did netstat -ltn and it's listening on 5432
<Crabalocker> both computers are on the same router, should not be going through an external firewall
<Crabalocker> when I do netstat -alp I don't see 5432 listed
<sarnold> Crabalocker: what IP is it bound to? an address that's routable on the network or a localhost address?
<Crabalocker> I actually don't know, is that something configurable from within postgres?
<Crabalocker> it could be listening to localhost, that'd make sense why I can't connect
<sarnold> yeah, there'll be some way to specify a binding interface or address
<sarnold> it may not even be listening to any tcp sockets at all, it might just be doing unix domain sockets at the moment
<Crabalocker> ahh, yeah, looks like this is a postgres question. I need to modify some config files
<Crabalocker> thanks for the direction
<sarnold> Crabalocker: tada, listen_addresses: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/runtime-config-connection.html
<tonyyarusso> Crabalocker: It's the hba config file, if you hadn't figured that out by now.
<Crabalocker> I did, I just don't know what to actually put for the address to allow
<tonyyarusso> Wherever you're trying to connect from.
<Crabalocker> do I put: host all all 255.255.255.0/5432 trust, to allow all ips?
<tonyyarusso> Uh, no.
<sarnold> probably it would be more like "host all all 192.168.0.0/24 trust" -- but I'm guessing at your network range and netmask here. are you sure you want to allow everything from all host? I really like locking things down to avoid trouble
<tonyyarusso> Crabalocker: Two problems with that: 1) The syntax is wrong. 2) Blindly trusting anybody anywhere on the Internet to connect to your database without authentication is insane.
<Crabalocker> well I ultimately want to open it up to other computers within my network, so sarnold's suggesting would probably be correct
<Crabalocker> but then a friend who would want to develop on this db as well
<tonyyarusso> Crabalocker: The bit after the slash is CIDR notation of the address, not a port number.  Even if it's within your network, I'd still require passwords.  So, more like `host all all 192.168.0.0/24 md5`.
<sarnold> yeah, that's a much better idea
<tonyyarusso> I can't think of any reason to ever use the 'trust' option.
<Crabalocker> ahhhhh, now that makes more sense
<tonyyarusso> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/auth-pg-hba-conf.html has details about the various options.
<sarnold> desert island, two computers, only one ethernet cable..
<tonyyarusso> Desert island, nothing to do, plenty of time to memorize an extremely complex password!
<tonyyarusso> Or, you know, put it into config files of various tools.
<Crabalocker> and then would I need to restart a service to apply changes?
<tonyyarusso> yup
<sarnold> tonyyarusso: hehe :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk>  hi -does anyone know any good guides for connecting (k)ubuntu machines to freeipa servers - most of the docs I found related to RHEL servers ?
<yossarianuk> i.e are there any ubuntu guides for connecting an ubuntu free-ipa client ?
<rbasak> Daviey: do you happen to know why ~ubuntu-server is subscribed to asterisk?
<mbwe> hi everybody, i have an ubuntu server on a vps, and noticed that my disk is slowly filling up at a rate of 0.04 mb/s i disabled all logging, and i was wondering what process is responsible for that. How could tackle this?
<lordievader> mbwe: iotop
<mbwe> iotop let me see
<RoyK> mbwe: logging is normal and not something you want to disable - logrotate is setup for standard services to rotate out old logs
<mbwe> i know RoyK but just wanted to know if the normal logging was responsible for that
<mbwe> and lordievader thanks :) iotop is great, don't understand why i did not think of using iotop
<mbwe> anyway found the process who is writing at that rate
<mbwe> and its my mongodb instance
<lordievader> Then the question becomes what does mongodb write and for whom.
<yossarianuk> anyone here use free-ipa with ubuntu clients?
<ren0v0> hey, i'm looking to run a GTK app on ubuntu server, i'd like to set it running then be able to close down any remote connection, is that possible?
<RoyK> ren0v0: not sure what you mean unless you're thinking of something like xpra - please detail
<ren0v0> RoyK, actually i just stumbled upon xpra, looks like that may be what i need
<ren0v0> i'm looking to keep the app runing
<RoyK> xpra it is, then
<ren0v0> so i want to forward to a remote machine, get the app running, close that session down but be able to leave the process running
<RoyK> should work
<ren0v0> essentially its a DSL monitor that annoyingly/stupidly requires X
<RoyK> I haven't tried xpra myself, though
<ren0v0> an app thats meant to run 24/7, with no daemon mode :O :O
<RoyK> ren0v0: can't you use munin or something?
<RoyK> with snmp?
<ren0v0> RoyK, never used it before not sure if ist the same thing
<ren0v0> this is specifically for a modem only, suggested by the people that hacked the modem (HG612) i'musing
<ren0v0> i'm asking for their help, so i'd rather try this route first
<ren0v0> quick look seems like munin isn't what i'm after
<RoyK> ren0v0: does it support snmp?
<ren0v0> and i have observium with snmp to all my devices, which i think is what munin is
<RoyK> the HG612
<RoyK> munin can use snmp, but can also do a lot more
<ren0v0> RoyK, probably, but that all depends if the MiBs? supports all the things that these guys require
<ren0v0> RoyK, http://www.s446074245.websitehome.co.uk/index.html
<RoyK> ren0v0: if you have the OID, that's all you need, really
<TJ-> RoyK: the info the scripts scrape from the HG612 aren't available via SNMP; they scrape the 'xdslcmd' output to gather DSL line stats
<RoyK> TJ-: ah
<RoyK> but then, you'll get the data required, right?
<TJ-> ren0v0: However, I don't think you need a GTK app to gather the data; Last time I looked there were scripts for gathering the data separate from the presentation
 * TJ- has an HG612 sitting on the bench right now; updated its firmware last night ready for sending out
<ren0v0> TJ-, i think it uses telnet yea
<ren0v0> TJ-, if you know another app/scripts i could give that a whirl for sure
<ren0v0> TJ-, you selling some cheap? :P
<TJ-> ren0v0: No, this one hasn't been used in 2 1/2 years and someone was asking last night about using a different CPE modem to test the line for packet loss issues
<ren0v0> TJ-, fair enough, mine is giving me 0.4up, and BTHH5 giving 7.0up, so trying to find out if its the HG612 or my ERLite
<TJ-> ren0v0: I tried some ssh scripts for scraping the command output rather than telnet, but never figured out a way to get past the ATP shell directly from log-in without a manual command
<TJ-> ren0v0: I'm on the end of a 1.2km line; Replaced the HG612 with a Zyxel VMG8324 2 years ago and got 20% better performance on the downstream. Tested it last night and the HG612 gave 7.5Mbps, the VMG8324 10.5Mbps line rates
<ren0v0> TJ-, i'm intending to stay away from modem+router
<ren0v0> i just need a VDSL modem
<ren0v0> i have an ERlite
<TJ-> ren0v0: Well the HG612 can do both, as can most devices.
<ren0v0> it can, but primarily it doesn't
<ren0v0> and i'd rather not spend another 100quid when i have the hardware already if you know what i mean
<TJ-> ren0v0: So you're saying the slow Upstream occurs with the Erlite ?
<ren0v0> TJ-, well its HG612 + ERLite
<ren0v0> could be either
<ren0v0> unless you have an idea what it could be ?
<ren0v0> only having one line its a total nightmare to try and fix/debug, i'm not clued up on this area so i need to google and other things at the same time!
<TJ-> ren0v0: well, telnet to the HG612, run "xdslcmd info --show" see what the Bearer info for the Upstream side says. Examples here: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/VDSL-HG612-vs-VMG8324.txt
<ren0v0> TJ-, what specifically? i've already has DSLstats running, and the hacked webUI shows most of this info i think
<ren0v0> upstream rate is like 450
<rsevero> Hi, I'm having completely unexpected boot problems on new Ubuntu servers. I'm doing what seems to me as pretty simple single disk installations of Ubuntu Server 15.04 on several different machines and many of them simply don't boot after installation. Any tricks, tips of ideas on how to troubleshoot this issues?
<TJ-> ren0v0: does it have phyReXmt "On" for Upstream? Look at the profile (should be 17a), look at the SNR,Attn,Pwr too
<TJ-> ren0v0: or post the command output in full and I'll look at it
<ren0v0> TJ-, thats very helpful, obviously its not connected at the moment, well not to the line anyway, so i'll have to do that drop everything and run the command and get back to you when i can
<ren0v0> serious pain in the ***
<ren0v0> TJ-, what TZ are you in?
<RoyK> rsevero: just wondering why you're using non LTS-things
<rsevero> RoyK: aren't them supposed to be used?
<RoyK> rsevero: I wouldn't dream of using non-LTS in production unless I didn't have choice
<rsevero> RoyK: maybe it's bad habits from my Gentoo days but I'm used to have rather up to date systems. Having moved to Ubuntu I already accepted a loss in this front. But using LTS Ubuntu Server seems like to much for me now.
<rsevero> RoyK: but more important: do you think I would not have these kind of issues with Ubuntu Server LTS?
<RoyK> rsevero: no, but then, I don't use ubuntu much on servers anymore anyway, I mostly moved back to debian
<rbasak> RoyK: I think times are changing. For reproducible deployments that have tests for everything that I care about, I'd be happy to run non-LTS in production providing that I'm willing to move every six months.
<rbasak> Though it depends on the cirumstances of course.
<rbasak> LTS allows to share more bug fixes as more people use it.
<rsevero> I'm quite appalled on the kind of problem I'm facing: it's a simple, completely default single disk installation and Ubuntu Server install scripts can't manage to produce a bootable system.
<rsevero> I"m alredy looking for Boot Repair and /or manually fixing GRUB after installation but it seems so 90s to have to manually set the boot loader...
<RoyK> rsevero: is there a particular reason you're using non-lts?
<rsevero> RoyK: as I mentioned: it was the natural choice for a ex-Gentoo user.
<RoyK> I'd suggest trying 14.04
<rsevero> If Boot Repair doesn't fix my boot, I will try a Ubuntu Server LTS installation.
<RoyK> or debian 8
<RoyK> IMO debian is better at keeping systems stable than ubuntu - ubuntu seems to me to have a higher focus on fancy new stuff than stability
<RoyK> just my 2c
<RoyK> rsevero: they use debian on ISS, btw ;)
<rsevero> Boot Repair fixed the GRUB.
<rsevero> RoyK: :)
<designbybeck_> trying to setup an nginx server. When I try to start it it says "unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<designbybeck_> that's Ubuntu Server 14.04.3
<jrwren_> designbybeck_: resolve means dns. you can either configure dns, or add your host name to /etc/hosts
<designbybeck_> jrwren_, ok I have hosts open. And I have my domain and IP in there
<designbybeck_> not sure what I actaully need
<jrwren_> designbybeck_: a hostname "ubuntu" since that seems to be your hostname.
<designbybeck_> jrwren_, this is a test server. I'm just using it to learn on, here is the hosts: http://www.pasteall.org/61530
<jrwren_> designbybeck_: not sure what you would have a domain in there.
<jrwren_> designbybeck_: looks like you want your hostname to be beck, but it is set to ubuntu
<designbybeck_> jrwren_, I don't see ubuntu anywhere in there
<lordievader> designbybeck_: What is the hostname?
<lordievader> designbybeck_: cat /etc/hostname
<designbybeck_> ah yes lordievader there it is
<designbybeck_> says ubuntu there lordievader
<lordievader> designbybeck_: There is your problem.
<designbybeck_> ok so this time when I try to start it, it doesn't say anything about resolve
<designbybeck_> now it says this lordievader: http://www.pasteall.org/61531
<designbybeck_> i did have apache running ,but I stopped that service
<lordievader> 'netstat -tulpn|grep 80' to see what is using it.
<designbybeck_> lordievader, when I do that it just goes to a > prompt
<lordievader> designbybeck_: What did you type exactly?
<designbybeck_> sudo netstat -tulpn | grep :80'
<lordievader> Why ":80'"?
<lordievader> Remove the last '
<designbybeck_> sudo netstat -tulpn | grep :98
<designbybeck_> ok now that didn't return anything
<teward> note that the 'unable to resolve' is from sudo - if the hostname and the /etc/hosts don't match up i think it triggers those errors
<teward> oh wait
<teward> i'm slow :)
<teward> :P
<lordievader> designbybeck_: 'netstat -tulpn|grep 80'
<teward> (I need sleep)
<designbybeck_> ;) teward you got me this far!
<designbybeck_> ok that gives me tcp 0.0.0.0:80
<designbybeck_> 12430/nginx
<designbybeck_> and I do see nginx welcome screen when I type in my domain name... so maybe I ready for Step 3?
<lordievader> designbybeck_: So nginx was already listening to that port.
<teward> designbybeck_: yes you're already ready to go - if nginx is running and you see the welcome page continue on :)
<teward> provided you recompiled nginx like the instructions had said
<designbybeck_> yes teward so far so good
<designbybeck_> on to testing step 4
<designbybeck_> got it working lordievader thanks for the help!
<designbybeck_> I learned a great deal from this
<lordievader> No problem.
<jamespage> coreycb, manila rc2 all good for upload from git? are there any other pkgs you need sponsored for universe?
<coreycb> jamespage, yes please. barbican, designate, manila, and openstack-trove.
<jamespage> coreycb, all build tested?
<coreycb> jamespage, yep, in my wily ppa
<jamespage> coreycb, awesome on those now
<coreycb> jamespage, thx
<jamespage> coreycb, all done
<jamespage> coreycb, need me to sync murano from exp as well?
<jamespage> ditto on murano dashboard
<coreycb> jamespage, I've not done murano yet
<GeekMan1222|Lap> anyone familiar with apache2
<jrwren_> GeekMan1222|Lap: yup, someone is.
<GeekMan1222|Lap> ok
<teward> GeekMan1222|Lap: you should probably ask a real question
<teward> describing the issue you want to resolve
<teward> rather than ask if there's someone familiar with software around
<SCHAAP137> GeekMan1222|Lap: don't ask to ask, just ask, it's okay
<GeekMan1222|Lap> pft
<GeekMan1222|Lap> im stupid guys
<GeekMan1222|Lap> sorry to bother you i forgot to portforward 80 on the router
<GeekMan1222|Lap> :|
<SCHAAP137> hehe, it can happen
<GeekMan1222|Lap> though i may have questions later cause i used to use version 1.x in the past
<SCHAAP137> i've used apache2.4 for a while, until moving to nginx
<teward> how do i force a dhcp6 update for an ethernet interface?  `sudo dhclient -6 eth0` ?
<teward> I ask because I get a broken `dhclient -6 -v eth0` output - it just errors a lot in 15.04
<cryptodan> try service networking restart
<cryptodan> or remove the dhcp lease from the router for that sstem's IP
<sarnold> heh, don't do that, at best it does nothing, at worst it wedges dbus and you get to reboot.
<cryptodan> sarnold: I have had it hit and miss
<teward> sarnold: even in /etc/network/interfaces with 'dhcp' configured for inet6, it gets an IPv6 from the server, but then the dhclient-script stuff all errors out with shopt errors
<teward> (sorry, been 9-tasking)
<teward> s/server/router/
<teward> and i know that because error log and manual dhclient exec
<sarnold> teward: anything in dmesg or audit log? some of those dhcp thingies have miserable interactions with apparmor
<teward> brb (reboot to a Kali disk so I have GUI resizing of my ext4 partition)
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-08
<pmatulis> .
<guillaume_alloxr> hi everyone
<guillaume_alloxr> i'm about to install ubuntu server on a power5 ibm i 515, i started this 2 weeks ago but couldn't continue as we cound't create a partition. The function had to be ordered, PowerVM and we received it now. I'll come back to you guys if i need some help when i'll be in the install process. Thanks
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> why cant do an update on my server: http://pastie.org/10467885   thanks
<jak2000> any advice?
<lordievader> jak2000: I get "Sorry, there is no pastie #10467885 or it has been removed. Why not create a new pastie?"
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10467890
<jak2000> lordievader now?
<jak2000> http://pastebin.com/wUMeNSAw
<lordievader> jak2000: Did you read the error message?
<jak2000> done, helping me OerHeks
<rbasak> cpaelzer: please could you review my comment in https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=781257 for me? If you agree, then could you take bug 1245604 (the corresponding Ubuntu bug), send a patch to Debian and we can fix it in Ubuntu as well please?
<ubottu> Debian bug 781257 in snmp "snmp: preinst kills all processes of user snmp" [Important,Open]
<ubottu> bug 1245604 in net-snmp (Ubuntu) ""killall -u snmp" in a pre-install step kills any running snmpd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245604
<rbasak> No rush.
<Ben64> should probably be asking in a debian channel
<rbasak> I'm asking wearing my Ubuntu hat and with cpaelzer wearing his Ubuntu hat while working for the Ubuntu server team ;)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: yeah I could look into that next
<rbasak> OK, thanks!
<cpaelzer> rbasak: but I want to properly finish the former issue, have some work where I assist ryan and a performance anaylsis - so no guarantees at the speed of looking into that
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I'll assign to me to be notified and add it to my todo list - any known external time dependencies?
<rbasak> cpaelzer: yeah that's fine. The bug is two years old so a couple of weeks won't matter.
<rbasak> cpaelzer: no real time dependencies. It would be nice to do it before final freeze next Thursday but it's probably the lowest priority if something else needs doing.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: then we have to hope jet lag doesn't let me sleep at the sprint next week :-)
 * freezevee is trying to sleep
<samba35> how do i check all services started @sysetem boot
<ianorlin> samba35: which ubuntu version
<samba35> 14.04.3
<samba35> does it change version to version ?
<ianorlin> well 15.04 and later will different because systemd is new init system
<samba35> or is it systemd or upstram
<samba35> ok
<ianorlin> >=15.04 systemd and earlier was upstart
<samba35> can i use numa (kvm/libvirt) with single socket cpu ? or do i require two sockets ?
<RoyK> samba35: there's no need for numa on a single socket, but it'll probably work
<samba35> ok
<koheleth> any chance of less kernel updates and reboots required please?
<koheleth> seem to be booting once a week
<teward> anyone know why I'm getting this, and no IPv6 address, when trying to force a DHCP6 update with dhclient?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12715333/
<jrwren> teward: sounds like some shell script thinks /bin/sh is bash.
<teward> jrwren: so you mean the default-installed scripts
<teward> so that should be a bug?
<jrwren> teward: I'd guess so, but i don't have a shopt on line 55 of my /sbin/dhclient-script on vivid.
<jelly> koheleth: you can read the changelogs and decide if the changes are relevant for your systems and workload.  A fix in SCTP is not relevant if you don't use SCTP anywhere and it's not insmoded at all
<teward> jrwren: nor do I.
<teward> and that's Vivid
<teward> jrwren: hence my hunting
<teward> lemme finish the apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; reboot
<jrwren> teward: to be honest, I didn't know dhclient-script supported ipv6. I run -sf /dev/null and manually call a few scripts to set things up.
<teward> see if anything got fixed
<jrwren> teward: let me know. I'm very ipv6 curious
<teward> jrwren: 'dhclient -6' exists
<teward> jrwren: and it works on 14.04
<jrwren> teward: right. i use that.  and I specify -sf
<jrwren> teward: I'm also using prefix delegation, which I don't think dhclient-script supports.
<teward> I don't have prefix delegation, straight DHCP6 server in a private range.
<teward> which appears to work xD
<teward> (pfSense handles the outbound NATing)
<jrwren> cool, good to know.
<teward> but even that doesn't work
<jrwren> i don't run dhcp6, i just let radvd do its thing
<teward> :P
<teward> jrwren: i don't run it on this system, an din fact auto v6 via /etc/network/interfaces (dhcp) also doesn't work on this system
<teward> but it works *fine* on 14.04
<jamespage> coreycb, neutron-vpnaas needs a sponsor?
<coreycb> jamespage, yes it does
<jamespage> coreycb, done
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks.  I have a todo  I haven't gotten to to try and get access to upload those universe packages.
<jamespage> coreycb, I wonder whether we can create a openstack-universe seed for them and add that seed to the server ppu upload rights
<jrwren> teward: hrm. I think autoconfig works at kernel level or something. afaik, an up interface which recieves an advertisement, configures itself by default.
<teward> jrwren: indeed, and it's supposed to, but it doesn't
<teward> hence trying to force a dhcp update
<teward> which of course doesn't happen with the error
<teward> still filing a bug lol
<coreycb> jamespage, I'll mention that when I chat with colin or stephane
<teward> because it works on Trusty
<jrwren> ah, i see.
<jamespage> coreycb, i did swift and a few syncs from debian
<jamespage> coreycb, adding murano* to the cloud-archive as well
<coreycb> jamespage, awesome, thanks
<teward> jrwren: apparently it's already filed - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/1450116 and the parent https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/1448690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448690 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1450116 /sbin/dhclient-script has bashisms" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448690 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "/sbin/dhclient-script has bashisms" [Low,Confirmed]
<teward> jrwren: who manages those
<jrwren> teward: i've no idea
<teward> meh
<guillaume_alloxr> hi
<guillaume_alloxr> is there anybody for a little help ? i'm trying to install ubuntu server on a Power5 i series machine
<guillaume_alloxr> I need to specifiy in the storage allocation settings where the "ipl" is i guess that's the .iso but then it asks for an ipl parameter, which is VNC=1 for redhat for example, what should it be for ubuntu server 14.04 ?
<hallyn> dannf: so for the arm qemu patchset, our package doesn't even have the patch "target-arm: Add the GICv2m to the virt board" yet (no v2 at all).  Do we need that, i.e. should i cherrypick those patches or patch around them?
<hallyn> i dont' care either way, just not sure if you need the v2m
<dannf> hallyn: 2.4 base?
<hallyn> oh, heh, no.  i guess i should merge that first.
<hallyn> forgot that was what you were wanting.  nm :)
<dannf> np. you might hold off - i did an x86 build and it failed. i think due to lack of disk space, but double checking now
<dannf> hallyn: should know within the hour
<hallyn> ok, thanks for hte heads up - will wait
<dannf> hallyn: but certainly, if you want to backport those to 2.3, that'd be awesome :)
<RoyK> hallyn: not all arm CPUs have hwvirt
<hallyn> RoyK: of course :)  but those that do would like qemu to use it
<hallyn> anyway i was porting onto the wrong tree so nothing to see here :)
<RoyK> hallyn: you probably drank too much dihydrogen monoxide
<hallyn> or not enough
<hallyn> (dinner was salty)
<dannf> hallyn: built fine this time
<hallyn> k
<thebwt> Where can I read up about ubuntu major versions of packages? Like right now in 14.04, the mysql-server metapackage points to mysql-server-5.5. But mysql 5.6 is also in the repos. Is this just the pull from debian sid at the time?
<thebwt> in wily, only 5.6 is there (but also percona, and mariadb). Will future versions get added later or are those it?
<sarnold> thebwt: it is very very rare for entirely new packages to be added to a release after it's been released. I can't recall it happening, but I may have missed one..
<sarnold> thebwt: openjdk-8 seems like the most logical candidate, and that hasn't happened, anyway
<thebwt> Roger that
<thebwt> Thank you sarnold
<thebwt> then the other part of my question, we package mysql 5.5 and 5.6 in 14.04.  Yet only php 5.5, no php5.6 . How are those decisions made?
<sarnold> thebwt: I think that's due to debian's decision to have separate mysql packages for each upstream version but only one php5 package for all upstream versions of php
<thebwt> Got it, that's what I figured.
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-09
<GeekMan1222> so im trying to integrate a php blog into my existing apache served html website any pointers on what to use, is wordpress ideal?
<sarnold> I think I'd be tempted to let wordpress.com host wordpress for me, if I had to use it, they've had enough security issues that keeping on top of it would be a challenge
<GeekMan1222> ?
<sarnold> GeekMan1222: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/wordpress.html
<GeekMan1222> O_o
<TJ-> GeekMan1222:  put a static site generator/proxy in front of it :)
<GeekMan1222> whats that :O
<TJ-> GeekMan1222: instead of each anonymous visitor causing code to be executed, static HTML pages are served to them
<GeekMan1222> well thats prolly a nice thing to have
<sarnold> a pal swears by this http://gohugo.io/
<GeekMan1222> my traffic volume is gonna be quite low but i actually need content first so yeah XD
<TJ-> GeekMan1222: there are plugins for wordpress to do served cached copies of pages, as long as you don't pepper the site with stuff that has to be dynamically generated for each page hit
<TJ-> GeekMan1222: see for example https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-super-cache/
<GeekMan1222> so then im assumeing that using wordpress and not some random php script i found is more ideal
<sarnold> depends upon the quality of the random script, I guess. :)
<GeekMan1222> lol
<GeekMan1222> true
<GeekMan1222> finding one has been a bit of a hassle
<TJ-> GeekMan1222: more eyes on WP. The problem is when you started adding lots of 'random' plugins that create security holes. Stick close to the core and you'll be OK
<sarnold> but if your heart is set on wordpress, it'd be best to subscribe to whatever anounce lists they have and upgrade when they tell you to, hehe
<GeekMan1222> http://lifetype.net/
<GeekMan1222> i was looking at that
<GeekMan1222> like 5 hours ago and was like ehh prolly not
<GeekMan1222> and this was intresting to look through http://tutorialzine.com/2013/03/simple-php-blogging-system/
<ianorlin> running an obsucre static site genreator mgith not be as dangerous if random people on the internet can't put in text
<nodist> flat file is great if your only doing a small blog, WP is overkill for alot of stuff
<TJ-> GeekMan1222: strange thing is, the more sophisticated things get the more I found myself driven to using a minimalist static-site generator created using Markdown
<GeekMan1222> its a small blog trust me
<sarnold> TJ-: heh, that's not a bad idea
<sarnold> easy to work with, easy to extend, and if it's not sufficient at some point, easy to migrate to something else :)
<TJ-> sarnold: what mostly gets me is the 'themes' that force fixed-width columns rather than being truly fluid in letting the browser sort things out
<GeekMan1222> i guess the real question is where to begin cause i already have the base of my site setup
<GeekMan1222> the html layouts that is
<ianorlin> GeekMan1222: you might want to look at static site generators
<sarnold> TJ-: and I -hate- those stupid fixed code box things that force horizon and vertical scrollbars onto everything because the precious theme can't adapt..
<GeekMan1222> what do they do (as i look up this phrase you speak of)
<TJ-> sarnold: That's my biggest real 'hate' on bugs.launchpad
<GeekMan1222> hugo huh
<TJ-> GeekMan1222: some static site generators allow you to edit the site in a content management system but generate a set of pure HTML/CSS files for the server.
<sarnold> basically you maintain your content on you r desktop or whatever, and when you've got a new blog entry to post, you hit a "regenerate" or "publish" button that builds the final html and ships it to the server. the server doens't do any dynamic page generation. it's great for simple setups, single author or no logged in vs anonymous users, etc.
<GeekMan1222> hmm
<TJ-> GeekMan1222: Others set up basic templates with HTML/CSS files and allow you to edit using a minimal markup/markdown syntax
<GeekMan1222> yeah i mean its in the more litteral since a hobby website with a few pages to diffrent things i do and runs off the house server
<TJ-> GeekMan1222: either way, at some point a 'generator' runs over the templates and your files and creates the final HTML/CSS for serving
<GeekMan1222> *sense
<sarnold> I wrote my own one of those fifteen years ago, with a header.html, footer.html, content pages, make, and rsync. It was fun, easy, and I wouldn't recommend it today since there's so many nicer things to choose from. :)
<ianorlin> they do more than blogs as well
<ianorlin> !info lazygal
<ubottu> lazygal (source: lazygal): static web gallery generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-2 (vivid), package size 177 kB, installed size 796 kB
<GeekMan1222> yeah so the blog is gonna sit on the projects site for when i do random electronic projects and explain things and such
<GeekMan1222> the other site is hosting my icecast
<GeekMan1222> so on and so forth
<sarnold> ianorlin: wow, that looks decent :)
<TJ-> I've stuck to a Trac wiki instance for a long while because it presents technical articles best, but I want something better. Looking at redmine currently
<skrp> check out my ubuntu server gui     http://ibin.co/2IOvUXZhrn6w
<nodist> ldxe ftw
<nodist> lxde*
<GeekMan1222> my server doesnt use a gui
<GeekMan1222> at its core its a file server
<skrp> i don't use it on my server
<skrp> i use ubuntu server for my client gui
<skrp> fbsd | zfs ftw gg!
<GeekMan1222> zfs is amazing so i hear
<skrp> lol yeah take something as complicate as volume managers and geom ... and put it into a bullet proofable filesystem
<ianorlin> yeah lazgal works really well if you transfer files over gvfs directly from file manager then tell it to rebuild
<skrp> check out my zpools on that pic, 3 way mirror on different hbas
<GeekMan1222> i havent gone this far down the server rabbit hole yet
<GeekMan1222> one day i will
<GeekMan1222> cause i want to do linux server management hopefully
<GeekMan1222> if i play my cards right
<sarnold> GeekMan1222: when it comes to do zfs, check out this series of posts https://pthree.org/2012/12/04/zfs-administration-part-i-vdevs/
<GeekMan1222> this server i have atm is my best build yet and its only my 4th in about 7 years( maybe less)
<skrp> allan jude, fbsd/zfs guy says that link has alot of misinformation
<GeekMan1222> theres a local linux users group in my area that does little talk sessions and i watched online one about using ZFS and like really large data migration and stuff it was really intresting
<skrp> GeekMan1222, what is your build
<sarnold> skrp: please report bugs to eightyeight, he's always responded to my feedback quickly
<GeekMan1222> its nothing to brag about but its made from scratch parts, its like i said at its core a file server it backs up various things, anyways got a PERC6i raid controller on ebay for like 10 bucks does the trick, 4x wd reds 2tb each. They run in a raid 5 array so its 6tb of useable space give or take. Running Smartmon tools with notifications setup, fail2ban, clamav (needs alot of tweaking), apcups (with notifications), ubuntu
<GeekMan1222> server edition 14.04.3 LTS, the file server side of things is chrooted a fair bit for every users and such, samba serving for local side, windows computers backup to this and such, the server uses rsync for backup of changes to a second storage pool (used to use auth keys but i broke that some how LOL). sorry for the long ass post...
<GeekMan1222> non standard ports too
<GeekMan1222> the last server i had that was even close to being decked out like that was like only the bare basics of what i said, and i failed to have it backup properly which was its greatest downfall
<GeekMan1222> if even XD
<GeekMan1222> so shes my baby skrp
<GeekMan1222> for the time being
<skrp> GeekMan1222, well she is something to be proud of
<GeekMan1222> i put almost a whole summer into it
<skrp> GeekMan1222, that is a sweet set up. are you using raid? if so which?
<GeekMan1222> raid level 5
<GeekMan1222> running off a dell PERC6i raid card with battery backup
<skrp> raid 5 is on the rocks. raid 6 is better but depends on the situation
<skrp> i run the 93211 hbas that netflix uses for fbsd/zfs
<skrp> LSI 9211 ***
<GeekMan1222> my first card actually died so i ordered a second PERC6i with a battery that time lol but the entire config was on the drives which was awsome (enterprise quality on the cheap) so that was a learning experiance i thought i lost the entire setup
<GeekMan1222> yeah i mean i feel like raid 5 is ok for my needs
<GeekMan1222> and i still have room for 4 more drives
<GeekMan1222> the 6i maxes with 2tb per hdd though
<sarnold> oh that's unfortunate
<GeekMan1222> its an understandable setback
<GeekMan1222> for the cards age
<GeekMan1222> but for 10 bucks
<sarnold> I always wonder when I see something say "grow up to 4tb with 1tb drives!" if that just happened to be the largest when they made the thing, or if there's some limitation that actually keeps them from using larger drives
<GeekMan1222> you cant beat that
<GeekMan1222> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g7xrlbhzl81dgo5/20150112_203419.jpg?dl=0
<sarnold> clean and tidy
<GeekMan1222> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4bx1ynb0zsn01qq/20150112_203627.jpg?dl=0
<GeekMan1222> yep
<GeekMan1222> :P
<GeekMan1222> anyways
<GeekMan1222> so look into these generator things
<qman__> sarnold: yes to both, though its very unusual for the limit to be anything other than 2tb
<qman__> Also, don't use raid 5: www.baarf.com
<qman__> It performs badly and always ends in tears
<lordievader> Good morning.
<samba35> i have intel 82567lm-3 card on dq45cb motherboard ,i can see that card with linux and windows but not able to get connected on linux it say network UNCLAIMDED
<samba35> ubuntu version 14.04.3
<khildin> samba35, You could google it. This came up when I searched: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314693
<samba35> hmm ,google i tryed for 15 days with many thing it did not help me
<samba35> mostly wireless problem was fix with this
<khildin> anyway, it seems there is no driver for the interface
<khildin> get the driver, install it and modprobe the interface to get it "claimed"
<samba35> i use e1000 from sourceforge even
<eugenio_> hello everybody, I think I have a bit confusion on python installation on my ubuntu server 14.04, due to different dist-upgrade, what can you suggest me? is it a good solution remove everything regarding python, and reinstall only the version I should use?
<lordievader> eugenio_: What is the actual problem?
<eugenio_> lordievader, actually I got a segmentation fault on wsgi apache2 module, somebody stated me that I got problems on python installation, due to different python installation or dist-upgrade as well.
<lordievader> Did you test python?
<eugenio_> not directly, only by using an application through wsgi.py
<lordievader> I'd look into what the wsgi module is doing and try to do the same manually to see if something goes wrong.
<eugenio_> lordievader, mm I think I'm not able....
<eugenio_> lordievader, can you drive/help me?
<lordievader> I'm afraid I cannot help you with wsgi stuff, never used it.
<lordievader> What does the apache error log say?
<eugenio_> lordievader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12721715/
<lordievader> Ok, find the python script it is running and run that manually.
<guillaume_alloxr> hi everyone
<guillaume_alloxr> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a power5
<guillaume_alloxr> And it asks me for the ipl stream file, i thought it would be the directory of the cd then powerpc64/
<guillaume_alloxr> but it gives me an error on the stream file
<eugenio_> lordievader, I run python wsgi.py, but no answer from command line
<lordievader> eugenio_: Is that what the module is running (with the same arguments)? Because that is likely the problem. We see this error at times with php5-fpm when it is too slow to respond.
<guillaume_alloxr> so anybody can tell me how i can point the IPL stream file on the Ubuntu Server 14.04 ?
<guillaume_alloxr> i really need some help i don't know how to install that Ubuntu, it should launch the boot file
<skylite> I updated my ubuntu server but the update failed because of a RAM faliure (I did a ramtest and it verified that the RAM is bad) I switched the RAM to a new one, but now, I can only boot my server with an older kernel and the server only boots up in read only mode. What can I do to fix this? If I boot the server from USB , do a chroot to the corrupt system and do an update&&upgrade should it fix the issue?
<lordievader> skylite: First check the filesystem, then do what you were planning.
<skylite> lordievader I was also thinking about just reinstalling the kernel
<skylite> maybe that would doit?
<skylite> of course I'll do an fsck
<lordievader> The fact that it goes into readonly mode points to a broken filesystem.
<skylite> ah I see ok
<guillaume_alloxr> again i'm gonna ask my question i'm trying to install Ubuntu on a power5 and i have troubles, i would really need some help
<Ben64> you're going to need to explain if you want any useful advice
<adac> Hello friends! Does the ubuntu cloud image (14.04) have a default username and passord? If yes, can someone may tell me that?
<Lartza> adac, From what I can gather the login is ubuntu and the password is randomly generated
<Lartza> You will need to read it from the console or a serial device
<adac> Lartza, oh :D well So happy pw guessing :)
<Lartza> You can pass KVM kernel options to set the password manually too
<Lartza> Actuall this might have changed after 12.10...
<Lartza> Someone else might know better
<rbasak> adac, Lartza: no password by default.
<rbasak> As in no login until you set a password or ssh key.
<rbasak> Set an ssh key (or password if you insist on being less secure) via cloud-init userdata. See http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/view/head:/doc/examples/cloud-config.txt for the format.
<rbasak> You pass it in using EC2 userdata or equivalent.
<rbasak> uvtool can do it for local KVM instances.
<adac> So I can login via VNC console with username: ubuntu and password: EMPTY. Is that correct rbasak?
<rbasak> adac: no, you cannot
<rbasak> adac: you must set an ssh key or password inside the image first.
<rbasak> We ship secure images by default, not insecure ones :)
<Lartza> Sound dumb :P Security? In 2015?
<adac> rbasak, :) Ok I see, thanks!
<adac> The insecure ones come from the NSA :P
<Lartza> But my md5sums matched... how is that possible
<rbasak> mount-image-callback is a handy tool for modifying cloud images quickly, from the cloud-image-utils package
<rbasak> Lets you run a script or shell inside a chroot inside an image in one step. Eg. "mount-image-callback /path/to-image chroot _MOUNTPOINT_ passwd ubuntu"
<rbasak> (_MOUNTPOINT_ is literal)
<xubuntu91w> Hi, how long it would take to setup untangle on vmware to act like firewall with openvpn on config STATICWAN - Server?for dhcp most likely? - switch - backtoserver for access to system
<eugenio_> hello, remove all python package (including all lib related) is an advisable operation or not?
<eugenio_> and then of course reinstall only the needed packeges
<jamespage> coreycb, how are the rc2's looking?
<jamespage> I'm pushing liberty-staging -> liberty-proposed right now
<coreycb> jamespage, pretty good, I need to take a look and see if anything else is stuck in proposed. I'm looking at a neutron dep 8 failure now.
<jamespage> coreycb, awesome - thankyou - sounds like you're ontop of it
<coreycb> jamespage, yeah I think so, I also need to assess some bugs that have come in
<jamespage> coreycb, one of the upstream documentation team pinged me via email with an offer to work through niggle bugs he's aware of - I said bugs where a good start and then we can work from there
<jamespage> coreycb, if they are not critical, we can always fix in +1
<coreycb> jamespage, ok
<jamespage> coreycb, hmm - https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-archive/+bug/1504367 is interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1504367 in ubuntu-cloud-archive "Missing neutron-lbaasv2-agent executable in neutron-lbaas-agent package under trusty-updates/liberty" [Undecided,New]
<coreycb> jamespage, that'd be great to get the contributions
<coreycb> jamespage, yep that's one of them
<jamespage> coreycb, that feels like there is a missing package tbh
<jamespage> neutron-lbaasv2-agent
<jamespage> maybe
<coreycb> jamespage, ok yeah, maybe just needs a new binary pkg in lbnaas
<jamespage> coreycb, rdo appear to have a single package with both binaries and appropriate service definitions
<coreycb> jamespage, ok
<jamespage> coreycb, i'd be tempted to take the same approach
<coreycb> jamespage, alright, that'll be next on my list
<jamespage> coreycb, awesome
<jamespage> I think its ok to run both agents on install
<jamespage> smb, around? I have a doc build problem with dpdk when backporting to 14.04  - I seem to remember you saying something about that not working on i386?
<coreycb> jamespage, ok
 * jamespage ponders that again
<smb> jamespage, yes and yes.
<jamespage> smb, is is fixable?
<smb> jamespage, The problem is that they use inkscape to convert some svg graphics to pdf and that has a bug on i386 which causes invalid pdf files to be generated. So it might be "fixable" by finding a better way of conversion.
<smb> Or just turn a blind eye on documentation in the backport...
<jamespage> smb, prob do tha tfor now
<jamespage> coreycb, golly I'm swinging on my opinion for this one
<coreycb> jamespage, heh
<smb> jamespage, it is probably the quickest path. Anything else requires more meddling with upstream code ...
<smb> (which I think is meta code for a framework creating the doc creation makefiles...)
<jamespage> coreycb, what do you think?
<coreycb> jamespage, taking a closer look
<jamespage> smb, I think I can trim the docs targets to just generate the html stuff
<smb> jamespage, Hm ok. Guess that should be good enough if it works (and the svg->pdf is not used for anything of the html stuff too)
<smb> jamespage, You would have to test in a Trusty environment since (in order to make things more fun) the inkscape bug alters between releases from creating output that is unusable to create incorrect output and back...
<coreycb> jamespage, seems to me you'd want to run lbaas or lbaasv2, but not both
<jamespage> coreycb, i think so
<jamespage> +1 on new binary package then
<coreycb> jamespage, ok
<jamespage> that probably allows both to work
<fuzzywuzzzy> should a Generate a CSR and Private Key be generated as root only?
<bananapie> I just created a dummy network card with modprobe dummy; ip link set name eth10 dev dummy0; How do I make this card persistent in Ubuntu server? I can't find any relevant doc for /etc/network/interfacs
<thebwt> fuzzywuzzzy: not really that big of a deal, the main thing is controlling access to teh key, much like an SSH private key
<fuzzywuzzzy> thebwt, But it has to be owned by root right?
<thebwt> yes
<thebwt> 700, owned by root
<thebwt> but, the CSR - that doesn't matter as muc
<thebwt> much*
<fuzzywuzzzy> ahh, I see.  Thanks! =)
<thebwt> No problem!
<bananapie> found my answer : http://pastebin.com/mwEvxXas
<jamespage> smb, that works OK - I've delta'ed that in for the backport
<fuzzywuzzzy> Any recommendations for light, simple to deploy patch management?
<smb> jamespage, ack. Going forward we will see... another suggestion for upstream (whomever that cur... challenge will hit)
<jamespage> smb, I just had to tweak doc -> doc-api-html doc-guide-html to make that work
<jamespage> the build system passes those down into the relevant makefile
<jamespage> smb, personally I've never opened a pdf installed by a package...
<jamespage> lol
<smb> jamespage, Ah ok. Not that bad then. Heh, ok. :)
<smb> hallyn, zul, Anyone currently working on qemu updates? There is a bugfix that was finally confirmed today which I might start rolling out (starting with Wily)
<zul> smb: im good
<smb> zul, ok, waiting a bit more (while test compiling anyway) to give Serge some more time.
<zul> ack
<zul> jamespage: sheesh
<hallyn> smb: go ahead - i'm out today and monday morning
<smb> hallyn, ah ok. thanks
<hallyn> smb: i'll be merging 2.4 into a ppa next week and into 16.04 the day it opens,...  but that's it for my plans
<hallyn> \o
<coreycb> jamespage, would you be able to run dep 8 tests against the liberty neutron branch?  I'm having issues getting through an adt-run.
<sarnold> qman__: yeah, 2tb limit makes sense.. when the sun thumpers were released, 1tb drives were "huge" so they proudly advertised the thumper as being able to handle something like 48 tb of storage! wow! which is neat and all but that probably costs a fortune to cool 48 drives...
<patdk-wk> na, electricity cost a lot less in those dark ages
<sarnold> patdk-wk: but today? it might not be a perfect machine to invite into my house :)
<JanC> how many PHP forum applications have been security issue free for (almost) 4 years?
 * JanC loves PunBB
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-10
<adun153> Hi, anybody here have any experience with corosync/pacemaker? I can't seem to get my basic config to work. I just have two nodes that I want to work in unicast mode. http://pastebin.com/cX0J0Yk2
<sarnold> adun153: never used em, but I'll ask some pointed questions... maybe we'll get lucky ;)
<sarnold> adun153: (a) bindnetaddr: 192.168.1.0 -- that .0 is strange. are you sure it's uspposed to refer to the network? .. or are you using 192.168.0.0/16 and that's an actual IP address that's free for use? or....
<sarnold> adun153: (b) how does quorum work with only two computers? when the network splits, don't they both think they're master at that point?
<sarnold> adun153: (c) there's ahandful of debug: off lines, do you get anything useful with debug: on? :)
<adun153> sarnold: I got most of the instructions from here: http://docs.openstack.org/high-availability-guide/content/_set_up_corosync_votequorum_two_hosts_cluster.html
<sarnold> oh hey, and there's nice explanations of two-node behaviour. good good.
<adun153> sarnold: man pages for corosync.conf state that "bindnetaddr" should either be the actual IP address of the server, or the network address, that's why you see .0's at the end.
<sarnold> adun153: good, good..
<GeekMan1222> anyone familiar with configuring lamp setups or debuging installs
<GeekMan1222> im feeling like i need to reconfigure my server a bit over, orginally i never ran a lamp install and then added apache2 and php5 and now phpmyadmin is installed and has a few errors ..
<GeekMan1222> lol
<ufk_> hi
<ufk_> i installed courier-imap but i still can'
<ufk_> t connect to it from outside
<pitastrudl> hello
<Jakey2> is there a descent guide how to install zfs on ubuntu server
<jancoow> Hi guys, can someone help me with installing python3.4-dev ?
<jancoow> i can't get it done
<jancoow> https://jancokock.me/f/76c80
<jancoow> for some reason i have broken packages.
<TJ-> jancoow: did you add some PPA that has newer python packages?
<jancoow> TJ-: nope never did that as i can remember.
<TJ-> jancoow: "apt-cache policy python3.4"
<jancoow> https://jancokock.me/f/d9060
<jancoow> woops
<jancoow> https://jancokock.me/f/a2065/
<jancoow> that are the official repos right?
<TJ-> You have "3.4.3-1ubuntu1~14.04.1" installed from some unofficial source
<jancoow> weird 0.o
<jancoow> could you help me setting back the right source?
<TJ-> so when you try to install the official python3.4-dev which depends on its own version (= 3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1) it fails since another version of python3.4 is the only one available
<jancoow> ah right, the versions doesn't match
<TJ-> jancoow: the current source looks fine; you've installed the current package at some point from another repo
<TJ-> jancoow: it could be from the -prposed repo. Have you recently disabled that?
<TJ-> jancoow: figured it out! You've been caught by a package regression. See especially comment #31 of bug 1348954
<ubottu> bug 1348954 in python3.4 (Ubuntu Trusty) "update Python3 for trusty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348954
<TJ-> jancoow: in effect the package you have was releases to trusty-updates and then quickly removed due to regressions, but not before your system installed it
<TJ-> jancoow: so, i think you need to force-install the previous python3.4 versions to make this work
<jancoow> sorry was AFK
<jancoow> oh wouw :(
<jancoow> TJ-: and how do i force install it? sudo apt-get install python3.4 -f ?
<TJ-> jancoow: no, simply "apt-get --reinstall install python3.4=3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1 libpython3.4=3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1"
<jancoow> TJ-: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TJ-> jancoow: "apt list python3.4*"
<jancoow> https://jancokock.me/f/e6532/
<jancoow> and python3.4-dev isn't installed correctly
<jancoow> pip3 or easy_install-3.4 can't install any packages
<TJ-> jancoow: how about "apt list libpython3.4*"
<TJ-> jancoow: from that first list, you need at least "apt-get --reinstall install python3.4=3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1 python3.4-minimal=3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1" + whatever libpython* 3.4.3-1ubuntu1~14.04.1 are installed currently, too
<jancoow> https://jancokock.me/f/4d1d2
<jancoow> I don't really get this package - version fuck haha
<TJ-> jancoow: so that looks like needing "apt-get install python3.4=3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1 python3.4-minimal=3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1 libpython3.4=3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1 libpython3.4-minimal=3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1 libpython3.4-stdlib=3.4.0-2ubuntu1.1"
<jancoow> TJ-: well, after executing that command pip3 says it's missing the module threading
<TJ-> jancoow: possibly more ~14.04.1 packages we didn't find
<TJ-> jancoow: possibly this can locate any: "apt list '*14.04.1*' "
<jancoow> nothing found
<jancoow> but the python3 module threading isn't found
<jancoow> that's almost impossible
<jancoow> i think it didn't install into the right dir or something
<jancoow> TJ-: any ideas? maybe i should remove all the python3.4* packages and reinstall everything ore something :9
<TJ-> jancoow: if it isn't found, identify which package contains it, and install that package
<jelly> to borrow a factoid from #debian's bot, <dpkg> To get a list of packages you have installed now, that are not available from any repository in your sources.list: aptitude search '?narrow(?not(?archive("^[^n][^o].*$")),?version(CURRENT))'
<jancoow> TJ-: yeah well it are python modules.. and pip and easy_install need at least the default threading module which is gone for some reason
<jancoow> anyways thanks for helping!
<jancoow> i've to go to bed
<jancoow> good night
#ubuntu-server 2015-10-11
<lordievader> Good morning.
<PeterGriffin> Hello. I have a production LAMP server and I need to install somepackages but apt sais that they deppend on linux-image-3.13.0-54-generic and I need to use apt-get -f install in order to resolve them. My current version is linux-image-3.13.0-53-generic. My question is  - is there any risk in updating to linux-image-3.13.0-54-generic?
<AvatarA> there's no risk and you should probably update that anyway
<PeterGriffin> AvatarA: will it require reboot
<AvatarA> until you reboot you'll still be using 0-53
<PeterGriffin> I see. Thank you.
<bekks> PeterGriffin: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<PeterGriffin> 14.04
<bekks> Then you should read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bekks> The current kernel for 14.04.3 is 3.19.x
<PeterGriffin> thanks
<patdk-lap> enablement stack is a completely different thing
<patdk-lap> and wouldn't solve his issue
<patdk-lap> it will cause him more issues infact, based on what he is attempting
<dbugger> Hey guys. I have been informed by my server provider that I have the Cutwail spambot in one of my servers. Does any one know how can I remove it? I am using 14.04
<patdk-lap> that is the least of your worries
<patdk-lap> if you have one, you have others
<dbugger> patdk-lap, that is for me?
<patdk-lap> normal removal steps, involve reinstalling
<dbugger> So there is no way to save the system without starting over?
<patdk-lap> cause you have to make sure you remove every single thing they did, and everything they looked at
<patdk-lap> sure, you can save it
<patdk-lap> but I wouldn't *use* it
<patdk-lap> keeping it offline for reference purposes only
<dbugger> Well, I use that machine as proxy, since I need a fixed IP... It is kinda important... :(
<patdk-lap> you sure it is infected then?
<dbugger> Yep. DigitalOcean send me a ticket, giving me all the info
<dbugger> If I dont fix it, they might even suspend my account
<patdk-lap> I use the machine as proxy, means, anything that uses that machine as a proxy, could be infected, and not the proxy itself
<jelly> > It affects computers running Microsoft Windows.
<jelly> unless wikipedia lies
<dbugger> jelly, you mean that Cutwail spambot is just for Windows?
<jelly> yes, except it's not me that does the meaning but some author of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cutwail_botnet
<dbugger> In that case, it could mean that someone in my team, that is using that proxy, is infected?
<jelly> yes
<dbugger> Ok, that is interesting....
<dbugger> Windows Defender doesnt seem to inform me of anything. I will talk with other teammembers
<jelly> access logs of said proxy might show clues as to the source
<patdk-lap> heh? windos defender isn't made to locate that
<dbugger> What is the best way to check if a Ubuntu server has been infecter with some sort of spambot or any malicious software? Is there something like "Microsoft Defender" for Ubuntu servers?
<dbugger> *infected
<bearface> clamav?
<teward> dbugger: there's no 'antivirus' no, but you can start by seeing if you recognize any suspicious processes running
<teward> dbugger: clamav *may* help, but if you suspect you're infected by a spambot or something you should probably disconnect the thing from the 'net to limit further malicious activity
<jvwjgames> How do I fix unmet dependencies
<jvwjgames> I have tried everything
<jvwjgames> Apt-get install -f I have also tried apt-get install packetfence still doesn't work.
<jvwjgames> Any ideas
<qman__> jvwjgames: that normally only happens when you add non-ubuntu sources to ubunru
<qman__> And once you do that, you pretty much hose your install
<qman__> Sometimes it's possible to fix if it's just a few packages, but if you did something like install a non-ubuntu libc, forget it
<bwlang> Hi… i’ve just upgraded a server from 12.04 to 15.04.  I had one upstart script that I want to continue to use… it detected CD insertion and ran a shell script. Should this be done in systemd now?  I can’t seem to find any information about how to respond to events from dbus ( i think…)
<bwlang> I had this before: start on block-device-changed   and then checkd like this: if [ "${ID_CDROM_MEDIA_STATE}" = 'complete' ] ; then ...
<bwlang> Any hints?
<sarnold> bwlang: the "foo.path" bit here looks useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<bwlang> sarnold: hmm - maybe, still not sure how I trigger this I don’t think PathExistsGlob will do … I’ll try.
<sarnold> bwlang: yeah, it might not be perfect, especially if there's no filesystem on the cd yet..
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-10
<lunaphyte> "the business world uses centos"
<lunaphyte> i almost choked i laughed so hard when i read that
<compdoc> they kinda do
<compdoc> and ubuntu server
<compdoc> I use both
<OerHeks> some stock exchange uses suse .. makes me wonder
<lunaphyte> compdoc: are you deliberately inventing that you didn't get his point?
<lunaphyte> or - to be clear, the rather obvious implication
<compdoc> it is all too clear
<lunaphyte> odd
<Phanes> "instantiation of a centos installation" isn't a thing, you are misusing the word instantiation, that means something else linux_user, no one has used the word 'whence' meaningfully since about the 1800s, "succession" doesn't have a form that yields relative location to another object, ubuntu is heavily used in enterprise, and for good reason (RHEL and Cent are mismanaging language support libraries causing pains for developers, ubuntu is not),
<Phanes>  your executive is right, your attitude sucks, you don't really know what you're talking about, the world moved on from that installation method even in RHEL zones about 8 years ago at the onset of orchestration concept in virtualized environments, and alternatives spur competent development and systems administrators.  consider a new line of work.
<Phanes> linux_user, ^^
<Phanes> ya dick
 * Phanes sighs
<Phanes> im so burned out on pretend sysadmins trying to push people around with their made up expertise
<Phanes> just last year I watched a fortune 100 transition from single instance non-scaled infra to virtualized SOA powered by ubuntu in a full blown SDLC that powers the world's largest database, and this year saw at least 3 notable F100 enterprises claim to do the same, and google's been Ubuntu-powered for several years now
<Phanes> now in google's fairness, that's a bad example, because they use practically everything including their own homegrown google-poo
<Phanes> got anything to say, linux_user?  any pretend expertise lined up for someone doing what you're pretending to do?
<Phanes> by all means let me be the focal point of your frustration so you aren't beating up the other regs here
<Phanes> anyway, check out configuration management systems in an orchestration layer stack as an alternative to the golden image approach, it doesn't work anymore for scalable infra.
 * Gorian hugs Phanes 
<Village> Hello, what package is - cURL ?
<pmatulis> Village, the curl binary is found in the curl package. looking for something else?
<Village> pmatulis, i will try, thanks for now
<SemiNus> Hi all
<SemiNus> is anyone of you using SuiteCRM or SugarCRM, please?
<Th3_Jok3r> Mornings
<freakynl> Hi, I rsynced the disk of a machine to another one (making it virtual), ran update-grub, grub-install /dev/sda, update-initramfs -u -k all, but it doesn't boot. It seems to insist to put the old UUID of the filesystem in grub
<freakynl> Any idea where it gets that from? System is currently booted, just used 'e' to edit the boot lines in grub (once) and set it to /dev/sda1 instead of the UUID and boots fine then, but even when regenerating the menu.lst then it will still use the old UUID's
<freakynl> nvm, removed /boot/grub/menu.lst and ran update-grub after that, now it's nicely regenerated
<JoeAlamo> Anyone here created a custom Ubuntu 16 server image using OEM Configuration Mode?
<OerHeks> JoeAlamo, nice question, i'd love to see an answer too.
<JoeAlamo> I may be able to give one in a couple hours, depending how things go... :p
<OerHeks> just thinking about putting grub on the hdd and the iso too. not sure how oem will start tasksel..
<JoeAlamo> Yeah having a bit of trouble piecing the process together in my head
<OerHeks> hmmm, this page gives 2 answers http://askubuntu.com/questions/736484/oem-install-ubuntu-server-14-04
<OerHeks> no & yes
<JoeAlamo> Following this guide, but it's pretty outdated http://www.logicsupply.com/explore/io-hub/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-12-04-installation-image/
<binia> hello to everyone
<Pici> hi
<binia> gonnaidle here, reading and learning is the key :)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I see today is no triage bug squashing party meeting
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I still have 8 to do, but I have two bugs that puzzle me and wanted to ask if you have a few minutes to discuss about them
<cpaelzer> kind of as replacement for that meeting :-)
<rbasak> Sure
<OerHeks> hi binia, good start!
<binia> hi, thanks. not complete noob
<binia> used ubuntu 12.04 a lil bit years ago, then debian mostly
<binia> now im into ubuntu, debian and centos
<binia> spent some time in #ubuntu but so many people is using ubuntu desktop there on local pc or laptop
<binia> im all about remote servers
<willemgf> Hi, I'm having following issue with nfs-server on ubuntu 16.04. I have an export configured for some clients (DNS-names), but after rebboting the nfs-server, that export is not available. In the journalctl I see following message: "exportfs[1013]: exportfs: Failed to resolve ...". Anyone who can help me?
<binia> did you mount nfs-server as ip or hostname?
<willemgf> based on host-name
<binia> try mount it with ip maybe?
<binia> sample: mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2409 192.168.1.1:/ /dev
<willemgf> when I add the hosts and ip's to /etc/hosts the export becomes available after reboot. But that is not an option in our environment. The client can have another ip after reinstalling them in our cloud environment
<binia> so all has to be based on hostnames then
<willemgf> SOrry, misunderstanding I think. The issue happens on the nfs-server. I do not have an issue on the clients. These mount happens well
<binia> yeah, i think i understand in my n00biness
<willemgf> In other words, it looks like is can not yet resolve the hosts defined for the exports when the nfs-server service is started.
<binia> why not run local dns server for that?
<binia> hmm, might be wrong
<binia> didnt set own nfs-server from scratch
<binia> yet
<binia> willemgf, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2245136
<binia> could this help?
<willemgf> thnx, reading the page right now, will let you know if it is helpful
<binia> cool
<willemgf> binia, I think this is applicable for clients using an nfs-share. It refers to the /etc/fstab file. As mentioned before, the issue happens on the nfs-server.
<binia> let me see if my friend google knows more then
<botrit> hi.  i have a server running 15.04, which i'd like to upgrade.  do-release-upgrade check for a new release, finds 16.04, tries to upgrade to that, and says "Can not upgrade.  An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool."
<botrit> why is it finding 16.04?  how can i tell it to not try upgrading straight to 16.04?
<botrit> i have http://dpaste.com/2X0TQFB.txt
<roaksoax> botrit: you need to upgrade to wily
<roaksoax> botrit: before you can upgrade to an LTS
<roaksoax> botrit: you can only upgrade from LTS to LTS
<rbasak> There's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades - I'm not sure if it helps in this case, but that's where I'd expect to find instructions.
<rbasak> (since Wily is also EOL)
<botrit> roaksoax: i'd love to, that would be perfectly fine.  why won't the server do it?
<roaksoax> rbasak: you'd need to follow what rbasak just shared
<botrit> rbasak: thanks, yeah - those are exactly the steps i'm doing
<botrit> http://dpaste.com/2TZKMHB.txt
<botrit> it's 15.04, it's up to date, apt-get update works fine [the repos are found and retrieved]
<pterodactyl> If I configure the firewall to block any traffic on any ports other than some standard ones, how will the ephemeral ports work? And if they'd be blocked then how am I supposed to configure the firewall correctly?
<teward> pterodactyl: without knowing what you're planning on configuring, and a layout of what rules you want to implement I couldn't help give any guidance.
<teward> but the idea is that there's states of the packets and traffic to mark it as related to other traffic, or already-established communications, and then to accept those.  Similarly, only accept NEW connections as separate ACCEPT rules on the ports you want to control inbound
<teward> and be a little less strict on the outbound ports, unless you *only* want to communicate to certain ports (which would hurt your ephemeral ports)
<teward> (ufw makes managing this and setting it up easier, if you choose to do that, if you choose the iptables route you have to configure a bunch of things like that stateful controls manually
<pterodactyl> teward : Yeah! I'm about to use ufw. What I had in mind is to block any kind of traffic on any port so that the port scanners won't reveal any thing about the state of the port.
<pterodactyl> I only want 443 and 22 to be open.
<pterodactyl> But if I deny the traffic flow on all other ports, wouldn't it interrupt the working of ephemeral ports?
<pterodactyl> And I don't wanna be locked out of my VPS. :D
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-11
<Mundus2018> What flags would I use with sort to sort this by largest size to smallest? http://termbin.com/ahcu
<crazyadm> how do i make a service to start at bootup
<crazyadm> anyone know
<pmatulis> Mundus2018, change the unit from human readable to kb, then pipe it through the 'sort' command
<pmatulis> crazyadm, what release of ubuntu are you using?
<Mundus2018> ok
<patdk-lap> du -s | sort -nr
<Mundus2018> thanks man
<crazyadm> pmatulis: Linux ubuntuacer 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 6 15:41:41 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<crazyadm> is there general solution to make services start at bootup
<crazyadm> pmatulis?
<pmatulis> crazyadm, use the init system that your OS is using. you have kernel 4.4. that sounds like xenial. so systemd
<crazyadm> yes what's the command?
<crazyadm> turn on and off services at bootup
<crazyadm> i don't need details
<crazyadm> i don't really care about details, you know
<crazyadm> some use init.d some systemd, some systemctl
<crazyadm> some rc.d
<crazyadm> means nothing to me
<pmatulis> i don't know offhand. i would need to google for it. so i won't google for you crazyadm
<crazyadm> ok thanks
<arrrghhh> hey all.  I had /var mounted on a separate disk, and upon reboot it seems this disk is now not mounting.  I managed to comment out the line in fstab and get the server to boot, but of course basically every application is broken... is it possible to fix this, or is a reinstall my only recourse?
<tikund> wtf... I just updated the kernel on my server and it remapped/changed every hard drive dev name
<tikund> thankfully I have LOM configured
<tikun> ls
<tarpman> tikun: that's why it's so strongly recommended to configure everything with uuids these days instead of device paths ... that can happen
<tikun> yeah..... that is very true.
<krupke> tikun: do you have an LSI hba in your server?
<tikun> hp smart array p410
<tikun> and an external drive connected via usb, tacky I know but eh. fits the rest of the data center with MyCloud's all over the place.
<krupke> does the controller load mpt3sas module?
<tikun> it does not
<krupke> i upgraded to 4.4.0 kernel and same thing happened.
<tikun> looks like it is using hpsa
<tikun> really?
<tikun> oh wait
<tikun> a second
<tikun> even the uuid changed!
<tikun> even >A< uuid changed
<tikun> root partition would have been sdb from the install, but it became sda
<tikun> but it is listed in the fstab as a uuid
<tikun> so yeah, that's odd. lol
<krupke> fstab maps uuid to mountpoint so dev name becomes irrelevant
<krupke> still, it's annoying
<tikun> it took me a bit to figure out what was even going on, apache wasn't running at first.. I thought it was some networking issue at first, then noticed it couldn't load log paths/www_root paths, then my backup drive was mounted as /, my main raid volume was mounted as my backup drive, it was all messed up
<cpaelzer> jamespag`: fyi I found a way to do the l2fwd test in dpdk without killing the network
<cpaelzer> jamespag`: I now spawn two virtual non connected networks for a KVM guest and run the test in there connecting the two virtual networks
<cpaelzer> test works fine as it was, and no more kills our network by running "too good" doing L2 forwarding from/to the same network
<lunaphyte> i'm trying to upgrade from 15.04.  for some reason, do-release-upgrade finds 16.04 [xenial] instead of 15.10 [wily], and then refuses to upgrade.  i don't understand why it's not finding 15.10.  how can i troubleshoot why this is happening and/or how can i tell the system to upgrade to 15.10 instead 16.04?
<lunaphyte> http://dpaste.com/1ZJCXR0.txt
<nacc> !eol | lunaphyte
<ubottu> lunaphyte: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> lunaphyte: that's probably why, as 15.10 is also eol
<lunaphyte> this must be some new behavior?
<nacc> lunaphyte: only update to 15.10 if you intend to immediately update to 16.04
<lunaphyte> yes, that's the plan
<ogra_> not new, no
<nacc> lunaphyte: i don't think it's new behavior at all
<nacc> lunaphyte: you are on an eol release trying to upgrade to an eol release
<nacc> lunaphyte: the release tools only allow upgrading to released versions
<lunaphyte> it sure is.  i've upgraded countless computers over the years many versions behind, by iterating t hrough the upgrade to each successive version
<nacc> lunaphyte: possibly using the eol upgrade path?
<nacc> lunaphyte: that ubottu provided a link to
<nacc> lunaphyte: why are you letting countless computers fall out of support?
<lunaphyte> support for what?
<lunaphyte> when i point sources.list to old-releases, apt-get update returns a bunch of 404/not found errors
<lunaphyte> presumably this is because vivid is not currently provided for at the old-releases url.
<lunaphyte> and do-release-upgrade still tries to upgrade to xenial
<lunaphyte> i guess it's possible this is a timing thing, and i've just coincidentally never run into it until now
<lunaphyte> but that would be a little surprising
<tarpman> lunaphyte: could be this is the first time you've been bitten by the support duration dropping from 18 months to 9
<lunaphyte> i don't get it though
<lunaphyte> so 15.04 is an old release - that's fine.
<lunaphyte> then why are there no package repos at old-releases?
<lunaphyte> yet they are still listed, and still fully functional at us.archive.ubuntu.com - so which is it, you know?
<tarpman> moving them to old-releases is a manual thing. I guess no one got around to it yet
<tarpman> no idea about why your do-release-upgrade isn't cooperating though, sorry :|
<lunaphyte> it's all good.  i'll see if anyone in #ubuntu-release has any thoughts
<hdon> hi all :) does xenial put mysqld's lock file somewhere weird? or does it tell mysqld to use a specific configuration file? i can't start mysqld from the command-line the way i normally would (say, to reset root password)
<Braven> I have a multihone server. I only want one of the IF to register in DNS. Is there a way to prevent a IF from registering
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-12
<inkata> .
<inkata> Hi all, I'm learning uvtool + ubuntu cloud images for my KVM machine. When creating a new guest with uvt-kvm create it ends up running two disks. Why is that?
<inkata> thanks
<tsimonq2> inkata: #ubuntu is probably the best place for this. I'd help you, but unfortunately, I'm on a machine with no VM capabilities at the moment, so I can't confirm or deny or test.
<tsimonq2> (and I don't know the tools well enough)
<sarnold> tsimonq2: I think the docs send uvtool users to this channel :)
<tsimonq2> sarnold: oh?
<sarnold> tsimonq2: yeah, see the bottom of https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cloud-images-and-uvtool.html
<tsimonq2> then nevermind, stay around and wait for someone to answer, sorry about that inkata :)
<sarnold> inkata: a quick read through the source gives me the impression that it's probably creating a cloud-init datasource
<sarnold> inkata: you can find more information on cloud-init here https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ though I've found it severely underdocumented how you actually -use- cloud-init :/
<inkata> tsimonq2: thanks man, as sarnold mentions, the docs point here.
<inkata> sarnold: roger
<inkata> sarnold: can't make heads or tails of cloud-init :-/
<sarnold> inkata: you either? :( sigh. it looks so useful but I can't ever find anything that says "put this file <here> and run <command> there in order to use it with libvirt" or something similar...
<inkata> sarnold: exactly lol
<inkata> maybe it's a partition with a magic file on it or something
<sarnold> inkata: is it still visible in the resulting VMs? that might explain an awful lot about how to use the thing :)
<inkata> sarnold: it's a disk, it shows on dmesg but it's not mounted. let me reboot the guest to try and see what's in it and report back
<rbasak> inkata: Ubuntu cloud images are undifferentiated. The second disk is a cloud-init datasource which differentiates it (eg. has your ssh public key on it).
<rbasak> It tells your instance what to do when it boots, essentially.
<rbasak> See http://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/examples.html for details of what it can do. With uvtool, you can pass this in using --user-data, to save having to mess with creating the datasource manually.
<inkata> rbasak: do I pass a local file to uvtool? a plain file ?
<rbasak> inkata: you pass anything cloud-init will accept as userdata. That can be a shell script with an appropriate shebang, I believe, but usually it's in cloud-init's cloud-config format, which is yaml and covers pretty much anything you might need in a declarative format. Documentation at http://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/format.html
<rbasak> inkata: re-reading your question, yes - a file.
<inkata> rbasak: /me gasps in awe that's quite useful.. let me try with a simple touch /tmp/newfile
<rbasak> smoser: IMHO, http://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/examples.html should have every example start with #cloud-config. Otherwise people in a hurry will miss that, which I think will cause mostly silent failure, right?
<sarnold> omg yes, if #cloud-config is required for some reason that absolutely should be in every single example :)
<rbasak> inkata: note that if using uvtool, if you specify --user-data then uvtool can no longer inject your ssh public key, since it uses cloud-init userdata to do that and you're overriding it.
<smoser> rbasak, definitely true.
<rbasak> inkata: so in that case, you should write to ~ubuntu/.ssh/authorized_keys yourself, or make alternative arrangements.
<rbasak> inkata: if you use cloud-config then it's easier since there's a yaml key you can use to provide your ssh public key.
<inkata> rbasak: cloud-init is a regular package I should install in my KVm host or in my regular desktop?
<inkata> cloud-config* sorry
<rbasak> inkata: cloud-config is a format that is defined by cloud-init that it accepts - not a package.
<rbasak> The format is a YAML schema, essentially. It is straightforward to write and modify by example.
<inkata> rbasak: roger that
<rbasak> inkata: look at http://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/examples.html, but stick "#cloud-config" at the top of any file you create so cloud-init knows it's getting cloud-config data.
<inkata> rbasak: Re: #cloud-config file, how can I get the name of the new guest to be used in my file? it used to say the new_guest_name in the login screen, now it only says ubuntu
<rbasak> inkata: set the hostname and set manage_etc_hosts to localhost.
<inkata> rbasak: but how to set the hostname dynamically in the cloud file? I need to catch uvt-kvm create THISHOSTNAME
<rbasak> inkata: you'll need to wrap uvt-kvm and create a temporary --user-data file.
<rbasak> inkata: if you override with --user-data, uvt-kvm cannot then do it for you.
<inkata> rbasak: got it. This is getting to be more cumbersome than getting a fat server ISO and installing it from scratch lol
<rbasak> Really? :)
<inkata> kinda yeah :-P
<sarnold> man the only thing less documented than how to use cloud-init is how to use preseeding :)
<inkata> rbasak: I'm setting the hostname to blahblah and it works!, but ssh keys are borked.. working on it..
<rbasak> Great!
 * rbasak goes to bed now
<inkata> rbasak: thanks man!
<inkata> rbasak: sarnold it's aliiiiive!!! but needs mooar scripting than I anticipated or need right now. Thanks for your help guys, sleep tight!
<sarnold> inkata: great! :D
 * inkata goes home
<lucas_ai> I'm at Stanford making a drone startup with AI (deep learning + SLAM) and I'm looking for people who're great at linux and systems to help out and learn AI. Is anyone in the Bay Area and interested?
<wrksx> Wanted to upgrade from 14 LTS to 16 LTS, and got an issue with my /boot/grub/menu.slt
<wrksx> it says the file changed, and the package maintainer's got a new version for this file.
<wrksx> here is my old menu.lst http://paste.debian.net/hidden/b02dfb5f/
<wrksx> This is a server I'm only able to access through ssh so I'm not sure I'm goin to use that grub menu at all.
<rbasak> wrksx: this could be bug 1485685 if you're using a cloud image?
<ubottu> bug 1485685 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "Users are prompted on upgrade of cloud images" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485685
<wrksx> rbasak, ubottu, how can I confirm I'm using a cloud image?
<rbasak> wrksx: how do you install the system?
<wrksx> rbasak, it was installed by my hoster. I just ran an upgrade
<wrksx> I suppose that mean it uses some kind of image anyway (since the hoster has to deploy a lot). But is that what you refer to as a cloud image I dunno
<rbasak> If you have an /etc/cloud/build.info then your system is based on a cloud image
<rbasak> If your hoster installed the system, perhaps they modified menu.lst.
<wrksx> rbasak, I have no /etc/cloud
<wrksx> rbasak, is that /boot/grub/menu.lst used to boot the server?
<rbasak> Then it seems likely to me that your host modified menu.lst.
<rbasak> Yes, depending on your host environment.
<wrksx> rbasak, two major diff between the two files, the hoster's one is referencing /initrd.img and /vmlinuz symlinks, and the package maintainer version is directly referncing inside /boot.
<wrksx> the other diff is that the hoster hass a biosdevname=0 on the kernel lines, which looks like important even if I don't know the purpose of it
<Andrew__> Looking to chat to someone about conjure-up and if it supports spaces defined in MAAS?
<rbasak> stokachu: ^
<wrksx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Booting says that "Grub will find the /boot/grub/menu.lst which configures its interactive menu". I don't understand why this should be used to boot a server since no one is there to see the menu at reboot time
<rbasak> We don't use that any more I don't think.
<rbasak> It's still commonly used though when a host wants to boot a kernel directly rather than by emulating a regular system boot.
<wrksx> rbasak, do you know a way to check what is used at boot time?
<rbasak> No, the guest can be fooled. Ask your host.
<wrksx> rbasak, oh damn. I was afraid of hearing that
<rbasak> You could eliminate some methods by confirming they're not configured on the guest I suppose. But I don't really have the time to go through that, sorry.
<rbasak> It's not clear to me if your menu.lst modifications were made by an Ubuntu installer, by an Ubuntu bug or by your host.
<wrksx> rbasak, that's alright thanks for the help, always appraciate it
<rbasak> Look into net.ifnames=0 - you might need this after upgrade to stop your NIC names changing.
<rbasak> Also the grub-legacy-ec2 package, which your host may (or may not) use to boot your kernel directly.
<stokachu> Andrew__: it uses juju underneath but there is no way to tell conjure-up to use a certain space
<Andrew__> Ok thanks - was trying to see if I could do all the network definitions in MAAS instead of doing in advanced configuration
<Andrew__> I have raised a issue around not being able to get into advanced configuration for cinder
<Andrew__> Is there a way to target nodes in MAAS from conjure up?
<stokachu> Andrew__: re: cinder that should be fixed if you want to test ppa:conjure-up/daily-git
<stokachu> Andrew__: there isn't a way to target specific maas nodes via conjure-up unfortunately
<stokachu> Andrew__: the best you can do is set which node to bootstrap with using --bootstrap-to
<Andrew__> ok
<wrksx> Okay so I fucked up my system trying to go from LTS 14 to 16
<wrksx> I was a bit careless because I thought there was no really important stuff on that box.
<wrksx> Now it's gone I feel I underestimated the cost of that loss.
<wrksx> System seemed not to boot
<wrksx> Using an option from the hoster I've been able to restart in 'rescue' mode
<Andrew__> stokachu - all working in daily - thanks
<Andrew__> stokachu - I am going through and setting all the networks in conjure-up advanced configuration is there any way to share common network configurations?
<diddledan> these docs seem to reference an installer (openstack-installer) that doesn't exist on 16.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/clouddocs/installer/
<diddledan> they're linked-to at the bottom of https://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack
<stokachu> diddledan: we need to fix that, openstack-installer is 14.04 only, http://conjure-up.io is for Xenial and above
<diddledan> looks like these different docs (again linked on the openstack page) reference outdated juju commands https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/clouddocs/en/Installing-Juju.html
<diddledan> specifically `juju generate-config` isn't available on 16.04 from what I can discern
<ws2k3> is it save to delete the content of /var/cache/apt/archies ?
<Freze> I've got a execuatable call it `hello`   doing ls  it says  `hello -> user/bin/hello*` , however I can't run it from the terminal by typing `hello`
<Freze> oh wait
<Freze> are links relative to the folder you  `ls`
<RoyK> yes
<RoyK> anyway - the current directory isn't normally in PATH, and shouldn't be
<robert17> Hi.  I'm trying to setup an existing Ubuntu-Server 14.04.5 LTS instance with an attached RAID-1 array.  I do this all the time on all sorts of other boxes with no issue.  Here, though, try as I might, I can create the array, manually assemble is from shell -- all looks good --
<robert17> BUT, I can't manage to get it to assemble/start on boot.
<robert17> AFTER boot, I can simply 'mdadm --assemble --scan', and all's good. But auto-assemble?
<robert17> No dice ....  Is there something unique, or not quite ready, in Trusty?
<RoyK> robert17: did you mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf && update-initramfs -u # ?
<robert17> RoyK: Yep.  As always ....
<robert17> "Quadruple-checked" superblocks, etc etc
<RoyK> check mdadm.conf if it has some ghosts
<robert17> 'ghosts'?
<RoyK> old references to former arrays of the same name
<robert17> Ah. It does not
<robert17> No errors in boot log afaict.  Just no startup.  Kernel mod's loaded.  Like I said, after startup, reassemble works perfectly.
<robert17> Just a quiet, no-start on boot.
<RoyK> is the raid in any lvm config or in fstab?
<robert17> Nope, not yet.
<robert17> RoyK: appears to be unique to Trusty.  Mine, anyway.  Ubu16 works just fine.
<RoyK> robert17: I don't think the raid will be activated until it's actually used
<robert17> 'used' ?  as in ... it has to be mounted?
<robert17> Works fine "everywhere else" ...
<RoyK> as in accessed
<robert17> hm. Worth a try ... doing so now.
<robert17> RoyK: Completely unneeded on Ubu 16 -- autoassembly on boot works with no access/mount, just mdadm.conf config.  OTOH, on Ubu 14, no autoassembly on boot, UNTIL ... create an /etc/fstab mount for the array.  Works now.
<robert17> IIUC, that's going to be a problem if I want to boot from the array ...
<robert17> It's got to assemble in order to GET to the /etc/fstab ... unless there's sufficient info in the initramfs
<RoyK> robert17: I've used raid1 for boot devices on most versions of debian/ubuntu, and never seen an issue with that
<RoyK> robert17: As I said, it usually assembles correctly, but isn't activated unless it's being touched by lvm or a filesystem or similar
<robert17> RoyK: Do you by anychance need to use "dolvm" or "lvmwait=" in grub cmd line?
<RoyK> robert17: IIRC I've used lvwait once, but I don't remember the occation
<robert17> RoyK: fwiw, setting "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="dolvm lvmwait=/dev/mapper/VG_TEST-LV_TEST", where /dev/VG_TEST/LV_TEST is a VG+LV on PV=/dev/md1 seems to do the trick. No /etc/fstab mount or /etc/rc.local needed.  Of course, that still requires that there's a mountable FS somewhere on the array ...
<Braven> hello
<Braven> does anyone know how to prevent a IF that is configured for DHCP from registering in DNS
<Freze> thanks Royk
<Braven> ??
<Guest8335> What is needed for the broadcom WiFi to work?
<madprops> anyone has compiled apache's mod_wsgi for python3 on xenial?
<madprops> the version in the repo has a bug
<sarnold> madprops: what bug number?
<madprops> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1345725
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1345725 in mod_wsgi "python3-mod_wsgi: site.addsitedir() fails if multiple directories in python-path" [Unspecified,New]
<sarnold> madprops: you could download the patch from the github issue; apt-get source the mod_wsgi package, apt-get build-depends for the mod_wsgi package, and try applying the patch
<sarnold> looks like our packages are quite a bit older than the patch on github, it might take some massaging, but it's worth a try
<sarnold> madprops: and if it works for you, you could post a debdiff to the debian bug and ubuntu bug and see if you can get it fixed for everyone else, too :)
<Guest8335> Expansem
<sarnold> Guest8335: that's not a very good password.. hope it's not for anything important :)
<Guest8335> Sarnold easy to say.
<Guest8335> How can I find a kmod name?
<Guest8335> Bcmwl-kernel-source looked to have built a module.
<Guest8335> It appears it isn't loaded.
<sarnold> Guest8335: it looks like that generates a file named wl.ko
<sarnold> Guest8335: try running 'find /lib/ -name wl.ko -ls' and see if that finds anything
<Guest8335> There was b43 it isn't a 43xx chip but it works on fedora.
<Guest8335> sarnold: Whatever it built there's no recent wl .ko showing in /lib/
<Guest8335> When the package was installed it looked like it built against the running kernel. Running make in use SRC doesn't work.
<sarnold> Guest8335: how about 'dkms status'?
<Guest8335> Sarnold status?
<Guest8335> It was installed it looks like something to. Do with virtualbox.
<inkata> rbasak: hi hi
<inkata> .
<jamespage> coreycb, hey I sycned nova 14.0.1 to proposed
<coreycb> jamespage, thanks
<bc2946088> Probably a silly question, but upgrading a 14.04.05 MAAS(1.9) that controls openstack nodes to the latest HWE for continued support shouldn't affect anything with MAAS, right?
<roaksoax> bc2946088: what do you mean by to the latest HWE ?
<bc2946088> roaksoax: using the 16.04 Xenial HWE Stack on 14.04
<jamespage> coreycb, release note looks good
<BrianBlaze420> I am trying to set up an openvpn server
<BrianBlaze420> oh it came to me
<BrianBlaze420> <3
<minx> Hi anyone with experience setting up ubuntu servers on lunanode vps?
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-13
<BrianBlaze420> in my ufw /etc/ufw/before.rules I have an error trying to do *nat
<BrianBlaze420> im dumb <3
<Andrew> I'm currently running conjure-up openstack and it has failed due to a machine failing deployment in maas - is there a way to re run it?
<Tonius> Hi all! I use ubuntu-server 14.04.5 with latest updates and without monitor. I have installed icewm and x11vnc for control one GUI application. When I try change screen resolution i see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23311872/ and this in log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/23311896/
<Tonius> sorry for my broken english, it is not my first language
<Tonius> on other server, i have different motherboard, and command xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1360x768 works fine, bout here i have`t VGA1 =((
<Tonius> can any bode help me ?
<Tonius> *body =)
<OerHeks> you need the virtual framebuffer i think, xvfb http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xvfb
<minx> getting 550 permisino denined on my ftp client
<minx> i set up a new user with the home directory as var/html/www
<minx> Have been trying to fix this issue for a few days now :[
<sonu_nk> Can we divide CPU usage and memory allocation to a specific task. If, I want to assign CPU usage to mail server 10% limited then it is possible ?
<Sling> sonu_nk: cgroups
<Sling> see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cgroups.html
<BrianBlaze420> good morning
<BrianBlaze420> I am trying to make it so my vpn connectiion can connect to my LAN
<BrianBlaze420> I figure I need to add the route
<BrianBlaze420> so I try sudo route add -net 10.8.0.0/24 gw 192.168.1.1 dev enp2s0
<BrianBlaze420> but this is no good :(
<hz01> ...
<BrianBlaze420> I know this is so noob and I know I am close lol
<BrianBlaze420> here is whats up
<BrianBlaze420> http://pastebin.com/8L9pkmuA
<StathisA> are you the vpn client?
<BrianBlaze420> that is the server side
<BrianBlaze420> when I connect I can ping the server
<BrianBlaze420> but not the lan
<BrianBlaze420> doing the add route I put breaks everything
<BrianBlaze420> it was my nat rule... <3
<coreycb> jamespage, zul, ddellav: newton release email and blog are sent/published.  great job!
<zul> coreycb: i saw congrats...
<zul> coreycb: you still need to catch up on the number of releases though
<ddellav> excellent
<zul> coreycb: oh good the magnum fix made it in
<coreycb> zul, just in time
<coreycb> designate is uploaded for liberty, looks like ceilometer needs rebasing
<coreycb> ddellav, ^
<aybuke> Hi everyone :) I have one question about HP smart array b320i. I have 1 server and I want to install ubuntu 16.04 for this server. (server has 8 disk and configured RAID 1+0) But when I install, I take an error Disk Detect part. Do you have any suggestion??
<aybuke> And I tried this steps but nothing changed. http://h20564.www2.hpe.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c04439186
<tarpman> aybuke: please show the actual error (pastebin) instead of just saying "an error"
<aybuke> tarpman: actually I dont take an error output But during installation, must be: ubuntu see 2 logical volume, but disk detect pass directly and I see this screen. (http://imgur.com/a/zmf42)
<ktechmidas> out of interest would the ubuntu release be killing my ability to pull LXD hosts?
<coreycb> ddellav, heat's uploaded
<coreycb> ddellav, ceilometer uploaded
<ddellav> coreycb ack
<coreycb> ddellav, ironic and manila uploaded for liberty
<ddellav> coreycb thank you
<coreycb> ddellav, what's left?
<ddellav> coreycb so far looks like i have diverged upstreams from the neutron and neutron-*'s but those might be from you pushing the delta yourself. And sahara doesn't appear to have an upstream branch
<coreycb> ddellav, 7.1.2 neutrons were already pushed
<ddellav> coreycb ok then yea, that should be it. Nova, trove, and aodh have sync'd upstream's
<coreycb> ddellav, use lp:~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/sahara
<coreycb> ddellav, nova, trove, aodh ready to review?  aodh is already uploaded.
<ddellav> coreycb yes
<coreycb> ddellav, ok
<ddellav> coreycb oh wait i didn't check for CA delta's yet on those crap. One sec
<ddellav> coreycb sahara is already uploaded as well
<ddellav> coreycb nova is good for review
<coreycb> ddellav, uploaded nova.  just trove left?
<ddellav> coreycb yup, checking now
<Smurphy> Any one knows how I can disable kernel-tracing?
<Smurphy> getting constantly:
<Smurphy> Oct 13 19:26:58 sol-gate snmpd[1300]: Cannot statfs /sys/kernel/debug/tracing: Permission denied
<ddellav> coreycb ok trove good to go
<Smurphy> Only thing that works for a while, is unmount tracefs - but it gets remounted, and I have no idea why -> 16.04 lts
<coreycb> ddellav, ok trove uploaded and I also uploaded neutron(-vpnaas) 7.2.0.
<rattking> Hey folks I am having a problem with some new servers I just got that are suppose to be identical to some I already have. However on the new hardware when the kernel does "fb: conflicting fb hw usage astdrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver" I stop getting any screen updates and the screen stays frozen. both systems are running the 3.13 kernel on precise and both have the astdrmfb device. I am
<rattking> not sure what changed and why the new ones are failing. any ideas?
<rattking> using nomodeset get the console working again at a lower resolution, however I am still confused about why this is happening and would prefer not do that. also using xenial the graphics do work fine without nomodeset, but I am not quite ready to upgrade my environment.
<JustSomeRandomNu> Hey all, wondering if I can pick someones brain about landscape. Trying to just setup quickstart for a demo on 5-6 systems and having troubles getting the clients to talk to the server. I think it's ssl related.
<JustSomeRandomNu> port's 443/80 are open, followed the RDS quickstart and copied the cert over to the clients. tcpdump shows the connections coming in on the LDS server but the clients don't think they can communicate
<JustSomeRandomNu> Also tried setting up a CA real quick, issuing a cert for the server, copied it over, distributed the ca, ran dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates, installed the ca, tried again, no luck there either
<JustSomeRandomNu> is landscape quickstart broken?
<JustSomeRandomNu> s/RDS/LDS
<coreycb> ddellav, I uploaded a few new mitaka point releases for nova/neutron*
<JustSomeRandomNu> nm, think I just got it to work with my self signed ca. Thanks anyways. It was my own derpy fault for not restarting networking after adding the proper search domain.
<coreycb> JustSomeRandomNu, cool.. was just trying to find someone to help you
<JustSomeRandomNu> coreycb: no worries, thanks!
<coreycb> JustSomeRandomNu, good luck on the demo :)
<JustSomeRandomNu> Thanks! I like landscape so far and the RBAC features are nice. Plus it looks like it'll make package management a breeze.
<JustSomeRandomNu> If the powers that be agree then I've dive into the full setup
<JustSomeRandomNu> ok, off to play with it. have a great day guys and gals!
<coreycb> beisner, when you get a moment all the delta in liberty-staging is ready to promote to -proposed: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/cloud-archive/liberty_versions.html
<tomreyn> rattking: use HWE kernels
<tomreyn> !hwe | rattking
<ubottu> rattking: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<rattking> tomreyn: thanks for the reply! I am using the 3.13 HWE kernel on precise at the moment.
<tomreyn> rattking: then use a newer one ;)
<rattking> and the oddest thing is that I cant find any differnce between the hardware. they are identical in lshw, dmidecode, fbset -i
<tomreyn> rattking: compare the pci ids in: lspci -knnv
<tomreyn> but it could just be firmware differences.
<beisner> hi coreycb - ok liberty-staging and proposed are all in sync now.
<rattking> pciid is the same (1a03:2000). yeah it must be
<coreycb> beisner, awesomethanks
<beisner> yw coreycb
<tomreyn> rattking: and, oh, i realize now that tursty's kernel is the newest you can get on precise using HWE.
<rattking> tomreyn: thanks for the tips. I will probably go with nomodeset since this is a server and I am never on the actual console unless something is really wrong
<tomreyn> rattking: well you shoudl really upgrade soon, 6 months left before you're EOL
<rattking> heh yeah I am working on that :)
 * rattking doesnt want to be in the business of backporting my own security patches
<halvors> Network stack stopped working, systemd is core-dumping.
<halvors> Anyone else experiencing this? This is not supposed to happend on a production enviroment running the LTS!
<tomreyn> halvors: fully patched?
<tomreyn> tainted?
<halvors> tomreyn: Last patch broke everything.
<halvors> http://pastebin.com/F4j09q2H
<halvors> tomreyn: Seems to be related to VTI interfaces handles by systemd, the systemd-networkd daemon core dumps, and crashed the whole network stack.
<tomreyn> hmm file a bug report then i guess, using apport / ubuntu-bug.
<tomreyn> is the VTI driver stack open source? i have no rexperience with it.
<whiskey_soda> hey guys, is there a good channel for plain debian servers?
<sarnold> whiskey_soda: there's #debian on irc.oftc.net but it's >700 folks, so it can be a bit dfficult to have conversations..
<tomreyn> there's also #debian here on freenode
<whiskey_soda> gotcha.  #debian seems to be inactive here. I could just be bad at irc though.
<halvors> tomreyn: Seems that they've backported systemd-231 to xenial. But they didn't care to take the network code from 231 so there is a lot of nullpointerexceptions there now.
<rbasak> halvors: please file a bug.
<halvors> rbasak: I don't think i will. Don't think the maintainers will care to fix it.
<halvors> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/systemd/systemd_229-4ubuntu11/changelog
<halvors> Here it says systemd-networkd is not officially supported.
<rbasak> halvors: that changelog message gives me the impression that the plan is to make networkd work. I don't know the answer, but I know if that if you don't bother to report the bug, there's definitely no chance of getting it fixed.
<rbasak> OTOH, it looks like this stuff is being actively worked on, so getting in touch may turn out to be productive. Up to you.
<rbasak> whiskey_soda: you want OFTC for Debian, which is a different network from Freenode.
<whiskey_soda> rbasak: thanks, will do
<serenity-network> join #ubuntu-server
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-14
<arrrghhh> hey all.  so I've got a new disk and I am trying to migrate everything to a new install... I'm not sure I'll be able to do any sort of 'export' on LVM, is there some way I can import these to the new install?
<blueking> I am on ubuntu 14.04 LTS server version   I have noticed that /boot has been constant for 2-3 months    this means there are no updates of kernel for a long time ?
<arrrghhh> blueking: you should probably update to 16.04 now that .1 is out
<blueking> hmm need to make new install or are it safe to do update with none corruption of setup ?
<arrrghhh> well nothing is guaranteed
<blueking> experienced issues with nic names changing  after some upgrades :/
<blueking> eth0/1  -> em1/2  and so on
<arrrghhh> I don't know why that would cause issues but ok
<sarnold> blueking: infact a kernel was released very recently https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<blueking> ok
<blueking> does there exist tool that makes backup of ALL system drive included partitions ?
<tarpman> dd(1) ?
<sarnold> dd can do that
<blueking> dd ?
<sarnold> yeah; if you've got a fully-installed hard drive in /dev/sda and you want to clone it to a drive in /dev/sdb you could use dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=128K   -- I added the bs 'block size' argument to try to get it to use an IO request size that most drives would be better at
<blueking> if make image copy to another drive ?
<blueking> if put ssd on windows computer and make image copy of all disc ?
<sarnold> dd is wonderful, it can do a lot more than just cloning hard drives :)
<blueking> well  problem are that I have only one ubuntu/linux computer :P
<blueking> if system gets fucked up in an upgrade.. it's not easy to revert changes ?
<sarnold> correct, there's currently no good way to revert broken upgrades. Hopefully we'll get that some day.
<blueking> my GF would be mad at me if I would need to spend lot time to bring router(pc) back online...
<blueking> need to make backup of all ssd drive on windows
<aybuke> Hi everyone :) I have one question. I have one HP sl250s Gen 8 server. (on 8 disk and hardware RAID(1+0)). I'm tring install Ubuntu 16.04 on this server. But disk detect part pass directly. I guess Ubuntu cant see 2 logical volume. (Raid card b320i) I tried this solution (http://h20564.www2.hpe.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c04439186) bu
<aybuke> t nothing change. This installation is possible? If it is, do you have any suggestions?
<Smurphy> You install on a specific set of disks? What I did on my Microserver gen8 was to add a SSD disk for the OS, so the Storage disks are used solely for storage.
<Smurphy> Then I installed, and could fiddle around with the drivers.
<Smurphy> I don't like the hardware raid. If something breaks and you don't find a spare controller, your data is gone too ... (Happened to me back in time).
<aybuke> Smurphy: I understand and thank you :) I use SaS disk and I enabled lisance for Raid.
<aybuke> Besides, I dont like hw raid but they want this :/.
<Smurphy> well. Then you will need to get the drivers in first somehow.
<aybuke> I guess, I found them there link: https://launchpad.net/~hp-iss-team/+archive/ubuntu/hp-storage
<Lt_Lemming> Hi all, trying to use ubuntu server to setup a kiosk machine booting into Chrome
<Lt_Lemming> running dpk-reconfigure x11-common is spitting out an error about "start and stop actions are no longer supporter"
<Lt_Lemming> supported*
<Lt_Lemming> sooo... how do I reconfigure x11 now?
<Lt_Lemming> server 16.10 btw
<C4L> Hello, I just wanted to ask one thing.. I had a server on which I had installed Ubuntu 14.04 and then used IPMI to setup Windows Server 2012. I want to reinstall everything, so I took the server into rescue mode. Right now I'm connected to the server via FTP using the rescue mode credentials, but I'm unsure where the location to both C:\ and D:\ are via FTP. Can anybody please help?
<ikonia> C4L: that will depend on your ftp server and your file system layout
<C4L> Hey ikonia
<C4L> I did manage to find that C:\ was infact /dev/sda1
<C4L> and D:\ was /dev/sda2
<ikonia> no, thats a device file
<ikonia> not a mount point
<C4L> Oh
<ikonia> ftp will not be able to use /dev
<C4L> Yeah because I tried mounting it, I wasn't able to do so
<Andrew__> I've just run a conjure-up for openstack all services succeeded except cinder as I had a typo in the cidr notation - is there a way to fix this and redeploy?
<GrandPa-G> I want a service to restart another service whenever it is restarted. How?
<peer-hh> 	I'm getting "No space left on device" errors while trying to upgrade a remote server. The unsuccessful commend tries to use /tmp for which df -hT shows "overflow       tmpfs     1.0M  1.0M     0 100% /tmp" How can I make this partition bigger or otherwise solve this problem?
<peer-hh> So I can't upgrade any more and the situation is stuck.
<nacc> peer-hh: did you possibly run out of disk at some point?
<nacc> peer-hh: actual disk, i mean
<nacc> peer-hh: iirc, the overflow tmpfs is a safety check for when / is full and you can't run anything to solve it
<peer-hh> it's only the /tmp thing which is at 0.
<nacc> peer-hh: not right now, but at anytime recently
<peer-hh> it happens while making an initramfs
<nacc> peer-hh: what happens?
<peer-hh> the errors
<nacc> peer-hh: you're not answering my question
<peer-hh> many lines like "cp: failed to extend '/tmp/mkinitramfs_QciUOf//sbin/blkid': No space left on device" and the "apt-get upgrade" thus fails.
<nacc> peer-hh: has, at anytime recently, your system run out of actual disk space, in particular for /
<peer-hh> no, as far as I can tell
<nacc> peer-hh: if you are sure, you should be able to umount the overflow tmpfs on /tmp; or reboot and it should be fine
<peer-hh> there are 12 G available on /
<peer-hh> ok, I'll give it a try
<peer-hh> ok, it looks fine now, after a reboot. upgrades as usual. seems solved. thank you!
<Onepamopa> BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request -- while getting yakkety sources via git
<Onepamopa> can anyone tell me what's failing: http://pastebin.com/yJBu5qb8
<sarnold> Onepamopa: yikes. please file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux'.
<Onepamopa> I'll try with an older version of ubuntu first, need that PC working asap.. :)
<yeats> Onepamopa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/408341/bug-unable-to-handle-kernel-paging-request-at-while-installing-ubuntu (points to setting nomodeset as the solution)
<Onepamopa> yeats, thanks, will give it a show..
<Onepamopa> shot*
<Onepamopa> Resolving deltas: 100% (4233802/4233802), done.
<Onepamopa> error: index-pack died of signal 9
<Onepamopa> fatal: index-pack failed
<Onepamopa> aaand it died again
<sarnold> Onepamopa: is that with nomodeset or an older kernel?
<Onepamopa> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\""
<Onepamopa> let me check what's @ syslog ...
<Onepamopa> this time there were more stack traces and bug messages
<DexterF> greetings. installed 16.04, rebooted, cannot login. thought I might have doen it and mistyped the passwd twice, put the disk on this machine here and to my surprise cannot find the user I created in passwd/shadow
<DexterF> am confused. what happened here?
<nacc> DexterF: netsplit i'm guessing
<Onepamopa> DexterF, why not try to install it again
<Onepamopa> doesn't take that long
<sarnold> DexterF: which 16.04 did you use? was it labeled something like "16.04 LTS" or more like "ubuntu core 16"?
<DexterF> sarnold: the mini.iso from u/server dload page actually
<DexterF> uggghhh
<Onepamopa> o yeah, netsplit
<Onepamopa> dont you just love when that happens
<sarnold> DexterF: hmm. that's very confusing indeed.
<DexterF> sarnold: so the login system did not change in a weird way, there really is something odd, yes?
<sarnold> DexterF: yeah. the ubuntu core thing may wind up adding users to a /var/*mumblesomething*/extrausers database instead of the usual /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd database
<sarnold> DexterF: and it could be that there's something busted on the mini.iso :/
<sarnold> DexterF: if you've got the time to retry and investgate, that'd be nice :) but if you don't, maybe the 'usual' server iso would be more likely to succeed
<DexterF> sarnold: aimed at an as-slim-as-possible install, thus was recommended here to try mini.iso.
<DexterF> sarnold: no such dir in /var
<sarnold> DexterF: *nod* I've used it in the past myself for the same reasons :)
<sarnold> DexterF: how about 'find /mnt/var/ -name '*extra*' ? I can't recall the exact name..
<rharper>  /var/lib/extrausers/  according to man 8 pam_extrausers
<DexterF> rharper: mmmnope, no such dir here
<DexterF> sarnold: that's what I did, isn't there
<rharper> DexterF: yeah, it's not created by default; if you want to use extrausers, something has to create it
<DexterF> ok, then it should be "classic"
<DexterF> does the server flavor have a root account?
<sarnold> no
<sarnold> you can create one of course but it's not available by default
<rharper> typically you create a user during install which gets sudo privs for access to root
<sarnold> rharper: aye, he says that's the bit that's broken
<rharper> on which iso ?
<sarnold> mini.iso
<rharper> that sounds a but fundamental, iso tests for yakkety are passing as are xenial;  powersj around ?
<rharper> sarnold: yakkety? or xenial ?
<sarnold> rharper: yakkety
<rharper> k
 * powersj boots his vm he used with the yakkety mini.iso
<DexterF> when you need to debug a machine and you have only acer monitors. (good panels, but take ages to detect modes. no POST messages for you.)
<powersj> sarnold: I do recall creating a user and sure enough have my local powersj user
<rharper> sarnold: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso ?
<sarnold> DexterF: ^^ is that the mini.iso you used?
<sarnold> powersj: woot.
<DexterF> no, xenial
<rharper> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<sarnold> argh! sorry powersj, rharper :(
<powersj> no worries, let me give it a try
<rharper> I wish that link had the SHA sums there ...
<sarnold> that'd be really surprising, xenial's been out for a while
<sarnold> rharper: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/SHA256SUMS and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/SHA256SUMS.gpg
<rharper> sarnold: heh, but not in the same path =)
<sarnold> yeah, but at least they're there :)
<rharper> y
<powersj> hmm this is looking odd. Did not ask me for user creds before installing base system
<rharper> heh
<rharper> sounds like the bug
<powersj> oh there it goes, asked me after base system, then setup time
<DexterF> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  <- first iso listed on that page
<DexterF> is the one I used
<powersj> guess that was loading things, not doing base system
<powersj> md5 of the one I tried matches that - can confirm created a user
<DexterF> powersj: well. any way to recover?
<powersj> That part is the standard 4 screens worth to: full name, user name, password x2
<powersj> You could boot a livecd or into recovery mode, mount the disk, and see what is in /home for the username and change the password that way
<powersj> if there isn't anything critical on the system, I would just reinstall at that point
<rharper> powersj: where is the iso test report page for the mini.iso ?  I didn't see it on the jenkins.ubuntu.com/server
<DexterF> powersj: the funky thing is there is no line for that use in passwd. I know the name, it's not in passwd/shadow, that's what irritates me most to begin with
<sarnold> DexterF: did anything get logged?
<rharper> DexterF: so you have a homedir but nothing in passwd/shadow ?
<DexterF> rharper: hard to tell about home since I cannot log in, it sits on an md raid.
<DexterF> sarnold: let me check
<rharper> then how do you know there's no line in passwd/shadow ?
<powersj> rharper: mini.iso would fall under the netboot ISO I believe on the ISO tracker here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<rharper> other than you can't login?
<rharper> powersj: ah, ok
<DexterF> rharper: plucked the disk and hooked it to this computer for examination
<rharper> it's likely that the useradd failed ; seems unlikely to have created home and populated it while failing to update passwd/shadow
<DexterF> I have a theory what happened
<DexterF> said /home md is a raid5, and I had a flaky sata cable on one drive. wait. bad theory. I was up to: during setup one disk fails, /home becomes inaccessible, user creation fails silently.
<DexterF> but then again one failed disk on raid5 is exactly what md should cover
<DexterF> unless /home became unresponsive due to disk sync errors
<Onepamopa> What are the chances 2 " BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request" messages to appear on the monitor but not @ syslog (after reboot)?
<Onepamopa> I scrolled them up, made a photo then rebooted
<sarnold> Onepamopa: when things go wrong in the kernel it's quite possible that too much is broken to actually write logs to disk; I'd hope BUGs would still get written, but when paging requests can't be handled, there's something very wrong.
<Onepamopa> sarnold, this happened on both 16.10 and 16.04.1
<Onepamopa> Im surface-checking the disk for errors now...
<Onepamopa> after that it's time to check the memory too ....
<Onepamopa> tho, the pc was running freebsd 10 without problems
<Onepamopa> weird..
<DexterF> ok, superweird. am in rescue mode, cannot see the raid5 with /home at all
<DexterF>  /proc/partitions does not show them at all
<DexterF> simple sata disks on a simple intel chipset
<DexterF> nvm, show after hw rescan
<DexterF> managed to enter rescue mode. there was no user created in the dirst place. i added one with adduser now, but I doubt it will have the sudo-ubuntu privileges. how do I add that?
<DexterF> I now added that user to the sudo group. web manuals suggest adding to "admin", too, but there is no such group
<DexterF> boots, logs in as user, can sudo. yay.
<DexterF> installed lxqt metapackage. no there is ofonod. on a server. wth?
<tsimonq2> DexterF: what metapackage?
<DexterF> tsimonq2: "lxqt"
<tsimonq2> if it's from the Lubuntu Development PPA, don't expect it to be stable
<tsimonq2> ok good
<nacc> DexterF: what is 'ofonod'?
<tsimonq2> ^
<DexterF> telephony daemon
<nacc> descender: presumably it's some base part of the LXQt desktop environment?
<DexterF> ofonod is a daemon which provides an oFono stack for interfacing mobile
<DexterF>        telephony devices.
<DexterF> ok, so more like bt2droid storage access or sumsuch. that makes sense then.
<tsimonq2> nacc: not that I know of
<nacc> tsimonq2: ok, wasn't sure why else it would get pulled in via deps
<tsimonq2> !info ofonod
<ubottu> Package ofonod does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> :/
<nacc> tsimonq2: it's ofono
<nacc> afaict
<tsimonq2> !info ofono
<ubottu> ofono (source: ofono): Mobile telephony stack (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17.bzr6921+16.10.20160819.6-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 585 kB, installed size 1943 kB
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> ah yes
<tsimonq2>   Recommends: connman
<tsimonq2> that's pulled in by lxqt I think
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-15
<Pinkamena_D> Power failure on a little home server I was running. Nothing important on it at this point, but booting up leads to 'welcome to emergency mode' and I get EXT4-FS error while trying to remount RW. Is there any common items I can try to fix the FS before going for a reinstall?
<tsimonq2> Pinkamena_D: Do you have a picture or something that you would be able to give us?
<tsimonq2> Pictures speak 1000 words. ;)
<Pinkamena_D> well I cant actually bring up an SSH session or anything to take a screenshot
<tsimonq2> Got a smartphone? ;)
<Pinkamena_D> I can, but likely I would be able to type faster whatever information you wanted
<Pinkamena_D> hold on the phone is booting up
<tsimonq2> What *exactly* does it say?
<Pinkamena_D> http://pasteboard.co/f56uIdXva.jpg
<Pinkamena_D> I also have a gparted and ubuntu boot usb available
<tomreyn> Pinkamena_D: no space between "remount,rw"
<Pinkamena_D> same result
<tomreyn> force fsck
<tomreyn> oh wait, not on /
<Pinkamena_D> what is the best way to do that? Boot into gparted usb?
<tomreyn> boot from a live cd, then force fsck
<tomreyn> or live usb
<Pinkamena_D> I had tried just a plain fsck /dev/sdd1 kind of deal before, if there some other option that I should try to fix it?
<Pinkamena_D> also as an aside when you get the message "a start job is running for blablabla" and usually it takes 90 seconds to timeout is there any keyboard shortcut you can use to skip that?
<Andrew__> Can anyone tell me how openstack serivces that are deployed via juju charms register their hostnames to DNS?
<Pinkamena_D> Hmm well I guess I have it, the issue scared me more than I thought. It seems like I just needed to remove some messed up fstab entries, and the emergency mode is no longer a problem
<tomreyn> Pinkamena_D: if it scared you, consider reviewing your backup and system / configuration deployment strategies. (glad you found it, though.)
<sveinse> What is a good way to disable lvmetad service in 16.04?
<jonah> hi does anyone use NUT for their ups? I'm struggling to allow different ips to connect from external networks
<Onepamopa> jonah_, whats nut ?
<teebeutel> hello guys, someone could help me plz? need informations about ssh
<mybalzitch> teebeutel: don't ask to ask, just ask
<caliculk> I am trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 LTS, I did sudo do-release-upgrade, and after running through a majority of the system, I am now stuck with this: http://pastebin.com/RxZue2i0
<caliculk> I am now left in a somewhat unusable state, and some of my web-apps are broken (like TT-RSS)
<caliculk> Not really looking forward to restarting that server after what has just happened, so I want to be cautious.
<tarpman> caliculk: wow, that looks pretty broken :/
<caliculk> Yeah, I was really anxious about doing this because every time I do an upgrade like this, it always has a problem.
<tarpman> caliculk: are there any logs earlier than what you posted, or is that the beginning of it?
<caliculk> This server is remote too, and the people that do have access to it, are not exactly the most technical minded people (ie: parents) so anything I can do to fix it while it is still in a somewhat usable state would be great.
<tarpman> caliculk: I am looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/init-system-helpers/+bug/1572903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572903 in init-system-helpers (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 dependency issues" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<caliculk> Well, it terminated the screen session, so I not sure how I can access whatever was on screen prior.
<caliculk> Let me pull some /var/log files and put them in pastebin
<tarpman> yeah there should be a /var/log/dist-upgrade or something like that
<tarpman> I think the next thing I would try is a dpkg --configure --pending and see if it can recover the partial upgrade
<caliculk> http://pastebin.com/5gCeypEK
<caliculk> When trying to run sudo dpkg --configure --pending: http://pastebin.com/tqiWAX6z
<tarpman> oh. gross
<tarpman> caliculk: I would agree that rebooting at this time would be a bad idea, btw :p
<tarpman> what version of libc6 do you have at this point?
<caliculk> 2.23-0ubuntu3 across the board for all versions
<caliculk> amd64, i386, -dbg, -dev etc
<tarpman> oh, wrong package. I meant to ask about libstdc++6
<caliculk> libstdc++6:amd64                                6.1.1-3ubuntu11~14.04.1
<caliculk> For both amd64 and i386
<tarpman> huh. where'd you get that from? packages.ubuntu.com figures you should have 4.8.4 in trusty and 5.4.0 in xenial
<caliculk> No idea. :/
<tarpman> I'm beginning to see what happened - 6.1.1 > 5.4.0, so it didn't upgrade that one, but now I guess you still have it exposing the ABI expected by packages in trusty
<tarpman> or something like that
<tarpman> did you have any PPAs enabled before the upgrade?
<caliculk> Probably, I don't recall what they would have been though
<tarpman> they should still be in /etc/apt/sources.list. the upgrader might have commented them out
<tarpman> you might be able to get moving again by downloading the xenial debs for libstdc++6 and dpkg -i'ing them
<caliculk> Everything in the sources.list file is xenial and archive.ubuntu related stuff only.
<caliculk> Looking at .save right now
<caliculk> But that looks like it is only us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty stuff as well, hno ppas are listed there
<tarpman> weird
<caliculk> I do remember adding PPAs though, just don't remember what they were
<tarpman> er, before trying my suggestion of manually downgrading libstdc++6, better read http://norsoulx.blogspot.ca/2016/08/upgrading-from-ubuntu-1404-to-1604.html
<tarpman> probably still doable, but you probably also have to downgrade (or remove) whatever package caused it to get pulled in in the first place
<caliculk> Hm, looks like this: libkolabxml1
<caliculk> http://pastebin.com/yCVvF84e
<caliculk> Is there a way to see a total list of packages that would depend on libkolabxml?
<tarpman> without a working apt, not easily
<tarpman> maybe dpkg --dry-run --remove libkolabxml1 or such
<tarpman> that prints useful results for me without even being root
<caliculk> Alright, so running throught that blog post, I am now stuck here: http://pastebin.com/5KepJ6Mk
<tarpman> you'll need to install the same version of libstdc++6 for both amd64 and i386
<tarpman> both debs in one dpkg -i run
<caliculk> Ah
<caliculk> Alright, one second
<tarpman> (I sure hope I am not leading you into breaking your system)
<tarpman> oh yeah, don't forget to dpkg --purge libkolabxml1 later if it turns out it isn't needed any more
<caliculk> tarpman, do you happen to have a download link for the i386 version? Can't seem to find it.
<caliculk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/libstdc++6 I dont' see i386 listed there
<caliculk> Nevermind
<tarpman> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/i386/libstdc++6/download
<caliculk> I am a doofus
<caliculk> Could have changed the path fromt he blogspot post
<caliculk> So those installed succesfully...
<caliculk> What would be the best recommended action now?
<caliculk> :D
<caliculk> Cause I think an upgrade would fail, so just do-system-upgrade again?
<caliculk> so-release-upgrade*
<tarpman> now try the dpkg --configure --pending again
<caliculk> Looks like things are going well
<caliculk> So far
<tarpman> if that goes through, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, and after all that I think you *should* be able to reboot and carry on
<caliculk> Alright, so I will leave that running for now. After that, I will try another do-release-upgrade.
<caliculk> Now I just need to figure out why TT-RSS is failing. I assume its a PHP7.0 issue
<caliculk> Since it is just serving a plain-text php config
<caliculk> $ sudo do-release-upgrade
<caliculk> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<caliculk> No new release found
<caliculk> Thats a good sign. :
<caliculk> )
<caliculk_persona> Alright, znc is connected to that server, so...
<caliculk_persona> So I have someone on the phone while it is rebooting telling me what is happening, and it said apparmor failed. Which I guess is not normal. :/
<caliculk_persona> Alright so the good news is that... it booted back up, it seems...
<caliculk_persona> But, KDE is definitely failed for my VNC connection. :(
<caliculk_persona> Hm, a bunch of stuff is broken now. Damn
<caliculk_persona> But the server is online. So that works though
<caliculk_persona> Thanks tarpman
<tarpman> caliculk_persona: well, at least now you can ssh in and start fixing things. good luck!
<Anonymes> Hi
<thekrynn> hi, was looking for a recommendation on server + jbod enclosures for scaling up storage on linux (something that supports SATA drives).
<mybalzitch> thekrynn: SE3016
<mybalzitch> thekrynn: also supermicro SC847
<mybalzitch> I just got a SC847 (45 bay) jbod for $599 from mrrackables
<thekrynn> wow, thats cheap
<mybalzitch> even included 2 external SAS cables, and an external HBA
<thekrynn> reading, thanks!
<mybalzitch> np
<thekrynn> and im guessing i can hook that guy up to a poweredge with a SAS HBA, no problem?
<mybalzitch> so long as it physically supports the card
<mybalzitch> ie: is a pci-e slot, and takes half height/full height cards
<mybalzitch> and yeah, the mrrackables stuff comes with a SAS HBA, so its a hell of a packaged deal
<caliculk> Alright, one last thing...
<caliculk> So now when I reboot the server, instead of it going straight to KDE graphical desktop login, it boots to the normal tty console login screen.
<caliculk> Is there anyw ay to verify that my KDE installation is setup properly? Because our VNC server is just displaying a gray screen and than KDE5 crashes shortly after.
<caliculk> Or is that better suited for #kubuntu?
<Gorian> successfully installed Ubuntui 16.10 on top of a ZFS root using a bash script :)
<FManTropyx> yay
<Gorian> yus!
<Gorian> so
<Gorian> my server says it's using 2Gbs, but htop, and ps say all processes are using 0.0% of memory?
<FManTropyx> wow, you have invented a zero-memory-usage system!
<Gorian> right?
<Gorian> I would assume they are just using such a small amount it's not listing it?
<Gorian> but really, seems odd....
<FManTropyx> sounds like an error, but I dunno
<Gorian> eh, I'll try rebooting, see if it persists
<trippeh> Gorian: sure its just not cache?
<Gorian> I don't think so? Might ben, but htop treats cache different than in-use memory I thought. I could be wrong
<tomreyn> vmstat -w
<Gorian> vmstat?
<Gorian> and rebooted, and it's fine, using 645m, so that's a bit more in line with what I expected
#ubuntu-server 2016-10-16
<sky> setup postfix on 16.04... noticed the logs arent going to /var/log/mail.log just /var/log/syslog
<FManTropyx> interesting, because I have them in mail.log
<sky> maybe i just needa touch em
<sky> yea, that didnt help
<sky> did apt install postfix. i can see the logs in syslog but thats itz
<sky> i noticed i have mail.* -/var/log/mail.log in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<sky> so, sorta confused
<sky> FManTropyx: what are the file owner/group and perms?
<sky> ah. was permissions issue. i touched the file then chown syslog:adm'd it
<sky> weird
<sky> how should perms be setup for /var/log anyway
<sky> should I chown -R syslog:adm /var/log? and chmod 0755 /var/log?
<Gorian> so, #ubuntu isn't much help... does anyone have a decent way to non-interactively set a password for a user?
<teward> Gorian: evilly, yes.  not the nicest to type out.
<teward> i have to dig up the command though
<Gorian> it's going into a script anyway
<Gorian> if I remember right, i can take a string, pipe it into some hash, put the hash into a string, and put that into /etc/shadow
<tsimonq2> but teward is all about evil things :P
<sky> Gorian: whats the trouble
<sky> just do usermod -p `openssl passwd passwordyouwant` user
<Gorian> seems like "echo "root:<passwd>" | chgpasswd" should work?
<sky> uh.. well i just gave ya something that works
<sky> im sure there ar eother ways t
<Gorian> oh, I didn't see that
<FManTropyx> my /var/log is owned by root:syslog
<beisner> l
<hansland4> hello guys. I was trying to set up an openstack showcase on my laptop, using lxc and zfs. I followed this guide https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/08/15/lunch-learn-with-openstack-containers/ . Unfortunately, when juju tries to deploy its containers, it gets stuck. telling me that there is no accounts.yaml in my user share. Any suggestions?
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> I installed ubuntu server in a virtuel box, how should I set apache configuration for php7 ?
<maxagaz> php files are currently not executed
<tomreyn> maxagaz_: same as before, this stuff hasn't changed.
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, what do you mean ?
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, my php files are not being executed
<tomreyn> maxagaz_: i'm responding to your earlier question: <maxagaz> I installed ubuntu server in a virtuel box, how should I set apache configuration for php7 ?
<tomreyn> at leats i would think this was you?
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, okay
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, yes, it is, I'm still trying to figure out how to solve this issue
<tomreyn> well you'll need to decide which php variant you want to use, then take the steps you need to take to bind it to apache httpd, and possibly install some php modules, too. and that's it.
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, I just want the default installation which is now php7
<tomreyn> e.g. if you want ot use mod_php you need to install this module, and enable it.
<maxagaz_> a2query -m => php7.0 (enabled by maintainer script)
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, I'm checking this solution : https://techknight.eu/2014/11/20/how-to-install-phpvirtualbox/
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, not sure I'm on the good way...
<tomreyn> apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php7.0; a2enmod php
<tomreyn> this has nothing at all to do with virtualbox
<tomreyn> you can just use any proper tutorial for apache httpd + php for th eubuntu version you're using
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, I got this : "Considering conflict php5 for php7.0:" and "Module php7.0 already enabled"
<tomreyn> uninstall php5 is you still have it installed
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, I'm using the last LTS
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, "Package 'php5' is not installed, so not removed"
<tomreyn> dpkg -l libapache2-mod-php\*
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23334626/
<tomreyn> hmm looks fine. dunno what triggered this warning then or why
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, it's an ubuntu LTS 16.04 server freshly installed in a virtualbox
<maxagaz_> tomreyn, maybe I should retry with the new 16.10
<jerichowasahoax> What's the systemd service name for mariadb-server?
<jerichowasahoax> because it's not "mariadb", systemctl claims that doesn't exist
<jerichowasahoax> it's "mysql", which is a little counter intuitive for people who don't happen to know mariadb's history, but whatever i found it
<ktechmidas> anyone got any idea how I stop polkitd killing my nice service?
<ktechmidas> 10月 17 02:05:11 ibb-desktop polkitd(authority=local)[1026]: Unregistered Authentication Agent for unix-process:2108:13452 (system bus
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-09
<lordievader> Good morning
<rh10> guys, how do you handle multiple ssh connections information? login/pass/keys/ just best practice.
<dasjoe> What do you mean? Where to save secrets? In your password manager, passbolt/keepass or whatever suits you. Where to store host-specific SSH config? Where it belongs, ~/.ssh/config :)
<rh10> dasjoe, know about .ssh/config :) yep. about pass manager mostly. or maybe just plain text files?
<rh10> how about ssh keys?
<dasjoe> I've got mine in ~/.ssh/ and in my password manager
<dasjoe> It's passphrase is stored in the password manager, too
<rh10> dasjoe, got it, thanks
<dasjoe> Usually I'll just "ssh-import-id dasjoe" on a fresh machine so it pulls my key from launchpad
<dasjoe> Another awesome little tool by kirkland
<rh10> dasjoe, thanks
<joelio> keychain + 1password wfm
<kirkland> dasjoe:   :-D
<drab> fwiw https://www.passwordstore.org/
<drab> or keepassx, which works on mac, windows and linux
<drab> latter is what I use/give to people who are too lazy to go through the git repo setup and still want freesoftware for their passwords :)
<drab> and you can still story the kpx file in git as a blob, you just don't ge nice diffs and privs managed with git
<markus_e92> Hi all, with my new hp server I have problems with the e-mail notification (trapemail is set in cma.conf) of hp-snmp-agent. has someone her experience with it? I use ubuntu 16.04
<tafa2> can separate jails in fail2ban have their own findtime?
<tafa2> or does it have to be global?
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-10
<pankaj> I know that the first 'ALL' in sudoers file means that the rule is specified for all hosts but what does it practically means. If I wrote a username instead of all then what does it mean?
<rbasak> What are you trying to achieve?
<pankaj> I am just trying to understand that what will happen if I edited the first all.
<nchambers> besides ufw, what are some other popular firewalls for ubuntu?
<FMan> how does wall(1) decide whether to send the contents of a file?
<lordievader> Good morning
<Jenshae> Hi
<Jenshae> We are still having problems with shutting down.
<Jenshae> systemctl only works half the time.
<Jenshae> Good weekends?
<Jenshae> If I make a persistant USB, how much space would it need? I am thinking of making a Grub to ISO multi-boot one.
<lordievader> Jenshae: Is the server doing ACPI?
<Jenshae> Hi lordievader - how do I check that?
<Jenshae> I haven't found time yet to configure it. Just getting the machine built and the OS installed has taken 3+ weeks because of juggling priorities.
<lordievader> Jenshae: what does `acpi -v` return?
<Jenshae> Just seen this. Writing it down for tomorrow. Have a good evening o7
<nacc> rbasak: around still?
<nacc> andreas: ping
<andreas> nacc: hi
<nacc> andreas: do you have a few minutes for a HO? I'm banging my head against something and just need to spitball a bit
<andreas> not really :/
<nacc> andreas: np
<rbasak> nacc: o/
<nacc> rbasak: hey, can you do a HO, should only take a few minutes
<nacc> rbasak: if not, it's ok
<rbasak> nacc: yes. In five minutes please. In the standup HO?
<nacc> rbasak: yep
<hallyn> niemeyer: hey - to use goyaml on something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/25715314/ , do I have to parse into interfaces as per https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30341588/how-to-parse-a-complicated-json-with-go-unmarshal , or is there a simpler way?
<hallyn> I mean i'm about done with the interface parsing now so at this poit i'm just wondering :)
<sarnold> goyaml, a tool for goyim to do aml
<nacc> sarnold: that's what I read too!
<nacc> sarnold: and I wondered about hallyn's new job :)
<sarnold> nacc: lol
<hallyn> I don't even know what htat means :)
<nacc> even more goyim, somehow
<sarnold> *goying intensifies*
 * hallyn asks google
<hallyn> oh.  heh.
<hallyn> i'm not sure this conversation is linux-foundation approved
<{bosco}> ok so i know i can use .htaccess to limit people viewing inside of folders i dont want them to view on the web. is there another way to do this wihtout allowing them access at all no password option ?
<teward> rbasak: i saw pings for me on the meeting - sorry I couldn't attend I was detained.  Anything I need to know?
<teward> nacc: or maybe you want to fill me in since you brought up the item in the agenda?
<nacc> teward: we were just trying to figure out what the agenda item was (it had your name attached)
<teward> nacc: I never added it
<nacc> teward: i think that was clarified
<nacc> teward: yep, someone put your name on it due to AU
<teward> nacc: probably because I'm a community-elected moderator there (for the AU community, that is)
<nacc> teward: yep
<teward> and i'm on the server team so dual connectivity
<teward> nacc: so nothing that really needs my attention or...?
<teward> I mean I'll go back in the logs if I have to
<teward> but I"ve been busy lately
<nacc> teward: i think there was a proposal for some tagging in AU
<teward> you also have post-meeting tasks to finish
<nacc> teward: i'll try and call it out in the meeting notes
<nacc> and i'll ping you on that
<teward> nacc: ACK.  I'll look at the logs anyways
<nacc> teward: thanks
<teward> because I probably should :p
<teward> just... finish your post-meeting tasks (update agenda, send meeting minutes, etc.)
<nacc> yea yea yea
<nacc> rbasak: i found a problem with our algorithm
<nacc> rbasak: thinking it over still
<teward> rbasak: nacc: et. al. - is there anything *specific* you mean with the idea of watching AU posts/tags?  99% of the questions I"ve seen recently are unanswerable, unsalvageable, spam, or already answered in other questions.
<teward> and there's been very little Ubuntu-related 'bug' statements wrt. the server team's purview
<teward> usually when there is I bring it up here
<teward> (this may be something that needs moved to the ML so I can also raise the thoughts with the AU community as well)
<teward> (and my apologies for an extended absence.)
<teward> rbasak: nacc:
<teward> 16:17 <rbasak> We were thinking about watching a tag, and it would be nice if moderators and other editors knew that it could be used to get our attention by adding the tag.
<teward> 16:18 <rbasak> Thought about communicating with relevant askubuntu.com people early to discuss this idea, and your name came up.
<teward> ^ it depends on the tag
<teward> and what your end-goal is
<teward> the 'bug' tag is burned - we will continue to burn it
<nacc> rbasak: ack
<teward> tags should be meaningful
<nacc> teward: ack, rather
<teward> if the tag simply adds a watch for the Server Team, i'm not sure it'd pass muster of StackExchange's tag rules
<teward> and anything would need a Meta discussion on Ask Ubuntu
<teward> to get the community's input
<teward> moderators don't unilaterally act in most cases with big things
<teward> i mean, I routinely nuke spam and stuff, but that's *not* a big thing :p
<teward> so it's just something to consider that we need to have this fully discussed.
<axisys> how to pick a different network interface during install from iso?
<axisys> have not found anything in google yet..
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-11
<rbasak> teward: thanks! I was thinking a 'server' tag for server-related questions.
<rbasak> teward: not exclusively to flag our team or anything, but something more generally defined and one our team could try to watch.
<rbasak> teward: if askubuntu.com editors and moderators knew we were doing that, perhaps they might specifically tag relevant things 'server' when otherwise they might not?
<cpaelzer> jamespage: I see you worked on OVS 2.8.1 but some self-tests fail - I subscribed myself to the bileto ticket you used
<cpaelzer> jamespage: I have a few OVS related DPDK issues I got reported so I'd be interested if 2.8.1 is going to make it - let me know if there is more I can/should follow than the ticket
<pankaj> How can I get list of all the ppa and repositories that i am using currently?
<pankaj> How can I get list of all the ppa and repositories that i am using currently?
<cpaelzer> pankaj: apt-cache policy
<cpaelzer> ?
<pankaj> Why packages from each repository have to be authenticaited when getting installed by apt-get?
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> late but good morning to you as well lordievader
<lordievader> Hi cpaelzer  . How are you doing?
<cpaelzer> lordievader: fine enough (trying to convince myself of it) :-)
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> there was some news coverage recently on LTS and how the 5 year support does not exactly cover all packages. is there an official statement on that?
<deadrom> nvm, found sth
<jamespage> cpaelzer: I may have to blacklist them
<jamespage> cpaelzer: Ill endeavour to get to those today
<cpaelzer> thanks jamespage
<Jenshae> Hi everyone
<Jenshae> lordievader: ACPI -V = "The program "acpi" is not currently installed. etc
<SplunkKernelPani> I've exhausted my Googling ability here - for some reason my remote server goes into a kernel panic on startup now.  I booted into the rescue system and chrooted in.   I've mount --bind'ed proc, dev, and sys.  But I keep getting this error, and errors currently related to it: awk: error while loading shared libraries: libreadline.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jenshae> An error with shutdown I have seen is, "Not tainted 4.4.0-96-generic #``9-Ubuntu
<SplunkKernelPani> I've tried binding /libs, symlinking /libs, and all kinds of iterations thereof.
<Jenshae> Tried getting the libreadline.so set again, SplunkKernelPani?
<SplunkKernelPani> Jen, I have not.
<lordievader> Jenshae: Install acpi ;)
 * Jenshae looks at lordievader suspiciously.
<Jenshae> What does it do and how much does it cost? :P
<lordievader> Jenshae: It is a program to control acpi stuff in your computer.
<Jenshae> Does it need a gui environment or all terminal?
<lordievader> Apt says: "acpi - displays information on ACPI devices"
<joelio> sudo apt-get install acpi
<SplunkKernelPani> Jenshae: How would I go about setting libreadline.so?
<lordievader> No, it is a cli app.
<Jenshae> I usually just try and install a required dependency, APT tells me that it is in program X or Y and I pick one, then that library is often shared and picked up by what ever actually needs it.
<Jenshae> Worked okay, so far SplunkKernelPani
<Jenshae> acpi version 1.7 now installed.
<SplunkKernelPani> Jenshae: when I try to install anything with apt, this is what I get: https://puu.sh/xVwtR/e3faa291ed.png
<lordievader> It doesn't generate errors when run? Jenshae
<SplunkKernelPani> Apologies for not using a pastebin, that was taken earlier
<Jenshae> acpi -V x86_pkg_temp no state. | Intel-powerclamp no state
<joelio> SplunkKernelPani: disk ok? Does that directory exist and contain files.. if so try and file {file} and see if you get an IO error
<joelio> if so fsck the disk and try again
<SplunkKernelPani> ok, trying.
<joelio> if still erroring, the disk is broken
<Jenshae> Yup. I/O errors = good luck from me. :)
<SplunkKernelPani> Attempting to fsck yields this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25720586/
<Jenshae> lordievader: "No support for device type: power_supply" when I run acpi without any parameters.
<joelio> SplunkKernelPani: you'll need to boot into a proper live cd and retry, even your rescue system is a bit fubar
<SplunkKernelPani> Ok, thanks.
<SplunkKernelPani> The rescue system is Debian
<lordievader> Jenshae:  Hmm, I suppose that doesn't matter too much. I guess the server has some acpi support so that should not be the reason why it sometimes does and sometimes does not shut down.
<joelio> SplunkKernelPani: oh, is that not the ubuntu rescue?
<SplunkKernelPani> No, it's the server provider's rescue
<joelio> there's something fruity with the file system anyway, whether that's disk issue or fs issue or something been rm'd etc
<joelio> I'd try and fsck and see what happens first
<joelio> it could just be that those files are missing, but I thin you'd get a different error (file not found) not an IO error which looks to be inode wobblw
<SplunkKernelPani> Ok, thanks, I'll try from an Ubuntu rescue
<SplunkKernelPani> or livecd
<joelio> no worries
<SplunkKernelPani> Oh I did try this joelio, it also kernel panics
<SplunkKernelPani> I'll see if I can fsck from the rescue OS
<nacc> rbasak: ping
<rbasak> nacc: o/
<nacc> rbasak: want to jump in standup? I can recap what I hit yesterday
<rbasak> Yep
<rbasak> omw
<SplunkKernelPani> fscking
<SplunkKernelPani> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25720648/
<joelio> SplunkKernelPani: you can pass in options to force yes and all
<SplunkKernelPani> Oh yeah, there are a lot of problems going on.
<SplunkKernelPani> joelio, yeah, I'm regretting not dropping the yes flag already
<joelio> can ctrl-c out
<joelio> although I've known someone who pushed a coin in between the 'T' and 'Y' key on old fsck that didn't support it ;)
<joelio> if you'e got a lot of errors though, you may have disk issues
<joelio> you can check with SMART tools
<SplunkKernelPani> I'mma feel real dumb if my server's been down for two weeks and the only issue was that I needed to fsck
<joelio> maybe there are bad blocks on disk
<joelio> hey, we've all been there :)
<SplunkKernelPani> Still kernel panic.  Let me go back into rescue and see if I can at least run things without that error now
<Jenshae> lordievader: It is an HP 8200EeC so the power management is probably very rudimentary.
<joelio> SplunkKernelPani: the issue may be that fsck will only go so far, if there's corruption on disk then always going to be a bit :/
<SplunkKernelPani> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25720686/
<SplunkKernelPani> I'm running into that now
<joelio> yea, the fs looks hosed dude
<Jenshae> Slave it with a live USB and copy off what ever you can to an external drive.
<joelio> I'd backup any content of it you needs, check the disks for bad blocks (or just bin) and redo
<SplunkKernelPani> I think I may have screwed it up earlier when I deleted bash.  I successfully reinstalled it by just copying it to /bin from the rescue system.  But I;m wondering if there might be lingering issues.
<SplunkKernelPani> (why I deleted bash is a long story)
<Ussat> deleted bash.....
<Jenshae>  ... ... ... yeah ... redo it time.
<SplunkKernelPani> lol
<SplunkKernelPani> It wasn't even bad advice.  It was just poorly interpreted Googling.
<Ussat> no, it was a bad idea
<SplunkKernelPani> A forum post stated that a similar issue was because bash needed to be reinstalled.  I tried to reinstall bash, but apt notified me that it was already installed.
<Jenshae> "Guys, I just formatted my machine and white washed my drives. I have never used backups. How do I get my data back?"
<Jenshae> Be suspicious of all posts. Some people troll.
<SplunkKernelPani> Is it possible to install Bash from outside the chroot?  I can access all files on the drive
<Jenshae> There is always a delay before I act on advice here because I go and look up what they are saying first.
<SplunkKernelPani> Can't I just dpkg it somehow but tell it to use the other filesystem
<Jenshae> While you are at it. Why not try delete a system32 folder off a Windohs machine and copy it again from a different one? :P
<Jenshae> Joking aside, it looks like you have screwed your core system files and need to start again from scratch.
<SplunkKernelPani> Can I bind /bin/bash from the rescue to /bin/bash in the chroot?
<Ussat> reinstall
<SplunkKernelPani> Horrid.
<Ussat> Yes, or restore from backup
<Jenshae> You can grab some of your conf files and save yourself some pain.
<Ussat> I am gonna assume, prod ?
<SplunkKernelPani> prod?
<Ussat> production
<SplunkKernelPani> It's just a seedbox.  the biggest loss if I nuked it would be movies, music, and TV shows.  But I have a 5TB at another location I can send everything to prior to the nuking.
<SplunkKernelPani> But yes, "production", lol
<SplunkKernelPani> I hope someone with my level of Linux knowledge wouldn't be running anything in a professional production environment
<SplunkKernelPani> I'll check back in later, thanks
<Jenshae> Umm... been teaching myself Linux only since end of 2015 and ... well ... doing okay so far as the IT guy in this company. :P
<Jenshae> I have three things on my Nix list, 1)  Find out why remote sound only works half the time. 2) Find a shadowing solution. 3) Setup this archive server.
<Jenshae> 2) Can be by and large managed by upgrading from R1 to R2.
<Jenshae> 1) Is low priority and 3) is a side project of mine.
<Jenshae> Hope this helps someone - http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2007/05/21/a-day-without-x/
<Jenshae> Ciao o7
<drab> .o/ moin
<Smokie> hey guys, im trying to mount a windows network share to ubuntu server and i keep getting "mount error(79): Can not access a needed shared library"
<Smokie> my /etc/fstab line and full errors are listed here https://gist.github.com/anonymous/17f669dbb33868a498ae3790fe271c9c
<Smokie> any help would be appreciated
<drab> Smokie: try to remove iocharset=uft8 for a test and mount again
<drab> see if that works
<drab> Smokie: also if you look at /var/log/dmesg, do you see any error about utf8/nls_utf8.ko not being found?
<Smokie> drab, let me try, one sec
<Smokie> it says nothing has been logged yet
<Smokie> let me try to remove iocharset
<drab> oh lol
<drab> did you copy paste that configuration from a stackoverflow answer? :P
<drab> redentials=/home/media/.smbc,iocharset=uft8 <----,gid.. uft8 instead of UTF8
<drab> so try that instead
<drab> Smokie: ^^^
<drab> also if you did what I just did, ie put the error you pasted in google and clicked on the 4th link you'd found just that
<Smokie> i actually followed some "guide", yeah
<drab> some guy reporting the same error and then posting "oh, what an idiot, typo, problem solved"
<Smokie> i googled a lot and couldnt find something that worked
<drab> fair enough
<drab> anyway, try to fix the typo and see if it works
<drab> it may be something else after all
<drab> but there's a high chance that's your issue
<drab> https://www.max2play.com/en/forums/topic/mount-error79/#post-26833
<Smokie> it mounted fine without using iocharset so i guess this was it
<Smokie> testing now
<drab> if not, this seems also related and a good lead, basically a kernel module for the charset is missing as it's not shipped with stock kernel: https://github.com/chef/bento/issues/804
<Smokie> yeah, didnt work even after fixing the miss spell
<drab> ok, so check that link for the kernel module and see if you have it
<drab> but basically you already proved it's something to do with the charset
<drab> since removing the parameter makes the mount work, correct?
<Smokie> drab, that is correct
<sdeziel> man mount.cifs shows that iocharset doesn't take any argument, have you tried that Smokie
<Smokie> and tbh, im not sure why is uft8 charset is needed
<Smokie> sdeziel, iocharset only gives an invalid arguement
<sdeziel> Smokie: I just now saw the "Can not access a needed shared library". Have you tried strace'ing the mount command?
<Smokie> sdeziel, it mounts find if i remove iocharset from the command line
<Smokie> the paths are not the issue
<sdeziel> well, I'm assuming that using iocharset is what makes mount try to find a new shared lib, hence the strace idea
<Smokie> heh.. got disconnected without knowing
<drab> sdeziel: it is, more specifically, it loads a kernel module, which I guess in turn needs the lib or something
<drab> Smokie: did you look at the other link for the additional kernel and kernel module?
<drab> that may be the issue, it seems to still exist in 16.04 according to it since that's what the bug was filed against
<Smokie> i am on 16.04 LTS
<Smokie> uname -r is 4.4.0-87-generic
<drab> yes, like the guy in the bug report I linked
<Smokie> exactly
<drab> he's even got a more recent kernel than yours
<drab> I'm actually on 96 and have that module
<Smokie> so need to upgrade
<drab> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6166 Sep 12 11:01 /lib/modules/4.4.0-96-generic/kernel/fs/nls/nls_utf8.ko
<drab> I've seen another couple links reporting same issue and saying the module was present but still issues
<drab> I'd do what sdeziel suggested and strace mount.cifs
<drab> or even possibly ldd it, to see to what libs it links
<drab> if you do strace -e open mount.cifs .... it should tell you all the files it tries to open including libs
<drab> that may indicate what libs is missing
<drab> fwiw I'm doing this myself and have no issues
<drab> been spending the last week figuring out samba as we
<drab> 're moving our desktop's network home dirs over to it instead of nds
<drab> nfs*
<drab> sarnold: btw I pretty much figured out all the issues with pam_cifs and have a working solution so ditching the autofs hack
<sdeziel> Smokie: you could also try to figure out which module is tentatively loaded with "sysctl kernel.modprobe=/usr/bin/logger"
<drab> bbl
<Smokie> thats a bit advanced for what i know about linux specially running it from terminal only like ubuntu server hehehe
<drab> just copy paste :P
<sdeziel> Smokie: I just tried locally to mount a cifs dir with iocharset, dmesg shows: CIFS: Unknown mount option "iocharset"
<sdeziel> funny enough, passing iocharset=utf8 removes the dmesg but seems to have 0 impact
<sdeziel> 0 impact: no new modules gets loaded and /proc/mounts doesn't show this option. As if it was silently ignored
<sdeziel> Smokie: why exactly you want to pass this iocharset param?
<Smokie> and it mounted fine?
<sdeziel> yup
<Smokie> sdeziel, im not, tbh i was following a guide and it was in the command line
<Smokie> when removed it mounted fine
<sdeziel> Smokie: OK. I think it's safe the conclude the guide and the man page would need an update :)
<Smokie> this is simply for a small media center so if mounting a windows share directory doesnt need utf8 iocharset then im ok without it
<sdeziel> Smokie: my cifs mount has accented (French) char and they display just fine
<Smokie> thats good enough for me since i have docs in french too
<sarnold> drab: hah, so, what did you settle on in the end? is it still two samba servers?
<Smokie> sdeziel, a noobster question, updating the system doesnt always update the kernel, right?
<Smokie> kernel has to be updated manually ?
<sdeziel> Smokie: FYI, the UTF8 support (that's enabled by default) is only meaningful for the directory/file names, it has nothing to do with the encoding used inside the files
<Smokie> ah.. so its kinda needed if the file is named français for example ?
<sdeziel> Smokie: the kernel gets updated like the rest. One key difference though is that you need to reboot to jump on the patched kernel
<sdeziel> Smokie: yes
<Smokie> uname -r
<Smokie> 4.4.0-97-generic
<Smokie> after the update
<sdeziel> Smokie: your kernel is "-87" based on the uname -r output you shared. once updated and rebooted, it should be "-97"
<sdeziel> right
<Smokie> i just tested now after the kernel update and it worked with the iocharset in the command line
<Smokie> thanks a bunch
<blizzow> I have only the following line in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades:
<blizzow> Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins {"${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security";};
<blizzow> Will running unattended-upgrades -d just install security updates or will it do the whole mess?
<sarnold> Smokie: another option is to install the livepatch feature which will automatically patch some of the kernel issues on the fly https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
 * Ussat does not trust live patch
<Ussat> on ANY system
<sdeziel> blizzow: I don't know the direct answer to your question but I'd try "unattended-upgrades --dry-run --verbose" and see what it does
<sdeziel> Ussat: why is that? Did it fail you?
<Ussat> it has
<Ussat> I have monthly patch times, where I reboot now
<sdeziel> not good, any more specific as to how it failed?
<Ussat> was a while ago
<Ussat> I dont remember the specifics
<Ussat> but I now have a monthly patch time/down time that includes a reboot if needed
<sdeziel> it's always good to have those if you can afford the downtime as you then benefits from the regular bug fixes as well
<Ussat> yup
<Ussat> II look at it like how can you not afford to
<hallyn> GOD I hate the unlock screen on artful.  Over remote video over a slow link, that swipe up is SO annoying
<hallyn> What mac-loving loser come up with that crap?
<hallyn> Sorry that came out harsher than I intended.
<hallyn> Meant to disguise my resentment a bit
<blizzow> Ussat: I've been bitten so many times by upgrades, both unattended and scheduled. I don't have the energy to fight security teams anymore either. So the best I can do is make frequent full backups of machines and clench my butt-cheeks.
<tafa2> how I can make sure unnatended updates run at a specific time?
<drab> sarnold: one server, stuff mounted at login. I'm working on get the ssh part sorted out
<drab> altho there's really nos olution for key auth since that literally bypasses passwords, but we're ok with it since no desktop user ssh into things, only admins do, and those have a local home for safety (in case local logins is needed)
<drab> so it's pretty clean/sane right now, no hacks except this mount.cifs problem I'm trying to figure out
<sarnold> drab: sweet :D
<drab> for some reason the mount.cifs they ship works just fine, but the stock distro sits there waiting for a password
<drab> so I need to get the sources and start comparing them or something like that, I bet the ABI changed and the way you pass pwd in is no longer the same
<drab> hopefully it's that simple
<drab> sarnold: do you happen to know what's the beef between /lib/security and /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security/ ?
<sarnold> drab: I assume it's debian multiarch stuff that I've been content to ignore for a dozen years :)
<drab> trying to figure out where I should install the pam module, the current makefile puts in /lib/security but that doesn't seem to work
<drab> lol, ok
<drab> np, I'll grab the src for another pam package and see what they do
<drab> pam_mount gets installed there so they must be handling it somehow
<meh23> hi, i updated  my ubuntu server and for some reason i cannot resolve hostnames anymore.. i can ping IPs fine, any thoughts?
<sarnold> what's your /etc/resolv.conf look like? how about your hosts: line from /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<meh23> i didnt change /etc/resolv.conf
<meh23> i thought that shouldnt be touched after adding dns-servers to /etc/network/interfaces
<meh23> i just double checked and its empty
<sarnold> aha :)
<meh23> hehehe what does aha mean?
<sarnold> it means you probably found why you can't do DNS lookups :)
<meh23> sarnold: im confused.. this is the msgs in resolve.conf "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<meh23> i didnt have to edit resolv.conf before this last server update i did
<sarnold> meh23: yeah, and that's not wrong, but if you fix it up, you can do dns things now, and figure out what went wrong elsewhere in the plumbing in the meantime :)
<meh23> thats what im trying :)
<nacc> rbasak: welp, MP is up. https://code.launchpad.net/~nacc/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/332160
<nacc> rbasak: I think it makes sense, and the code is not terrible, but it could use some review time.
<nacc> rbasak: so i think most of the MPs that are currently pending are now waiting on you :/
<nacc> i know that's not great, timing wise
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-12
<lordievader> Good morning
<Jenshae> o/
<joelio> o\
<joelio> well, something anyway
<Jenshae>  \o/ |o| (o_ /o\
<zioproto> jamespage: coreycb the Canonical offer of Openstack uses the upstream Horizon dashboard ? Or there is a different web interface ?
<zioproto> I ask because I enabled multiple Cinder backends, that is something supported in openstack since long time
<zioproto> and I ended up in this quota problem with Horizon https://bugs.launchpad.net/horizon/+bug/1717342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1717342 in OpenStack Dashboard (Horizon) "[RFE] View and modify cinder volume type quotas in horizon" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<coreycb> zioproto: i don't think there's a canonical dashboard for openstack
<coreycb> zioproto: but the ubuntu openstack dashboard is a package of upstream horizon that defaults to the ubuntu theme
<coreycb> zioproto: so if cinder quotas aren't supported upstream then unfortunately we'll have the same in the package
<zioproto> coreycb: OK, at CERN they have a local patch for that
<zioproto> on the operators channel I am trying to get in touch with the right people to have this patch pushed to gerrit
<zioproto> keep an eye in the bug if you are interested
<coreycb> zioproto: ok thanks. getting it upstream is the right approach.
<zioproto> coreycb: we got the patch into gerrit https://review.openstack.org/#/c/511472/
<zioproto> I cant test it on master ... my deployments are all on Newton
<zioproto> but if you have Canonical people working on the horizon dashboard you might want to point them to this patch
<coreycb> zioproto: great. i've added the horizon package to that bug. we'll likely only pick that patch up in releases that upstream includes it in.
<zioproto> coreycb: thanks !
<coreycb> zioproto: np! thank you
<Jenshae> A better love story than Twilight.
<zondan> Hi, I'm having troubles with the ssh connection to my vserver. I'm always getting this when I try to copy a file via scp: packet_write_wait: Connection to ... port 21: Broken pipe
<Poster> scp is a subsystem of SSH which typically runs on port 22, 21 is used for FTP, entirely different protocol
<zondan> yes I know. I changed it to 21 to bypass problems when connecting from my university network
<zondan> i worked fine until I changed VPS provider and migrated my installation
<CuChulaind> Hello. I have server 16.04 installed, with unity, which keeps hanging after a few programs are opened. I tried to install gnome, but it says that I have broken packages, I tried to update, fix, etc, to no avail. suggestions?
<drab> CuChulaind: sounds like a desktop issue, this is #ubuntu-server, but you can try apt-get install --fix-missing if you haven't given a go to that already
<CuChulaind> drab, thank you for the reply, will give that a go
<drab> zondan: is sshd configured the same way on the new VPS?
<drab> also is that error showing up immediately after you scp, or afer transfering some stuff?
<drab> zondan: and does ssh work fine or both of them aren't working?
<teward> nacc: anything you need to discuss wrt the tag here, or is ML fine? (Did you also see my reply?)
<nacc> teward: +1 on reply and on ML
<nacc> teward: nothing else from me here, I'm hoping that rbasak and co. reply onlist
<Lehthanis> hey all...
<Lehthanis> I have a dedicated server with a raid1 array mounted as /mnt/md0/
<Lehthanis> I want to make that the /home mountpoint with as little disruption as possible...is that possible?
<drab> sure, just change your fstab so that /home is mounted on /mnt/md0
<drab> that's all you need
<drab> and maybe rsync the current home there first
<drab> so rsync /home /mnt/md0, change fstab so that /dev/md0 is mounted on /home
<nacc> to be clear, there, that's presuming /dev/md0 is mounted at /mnt/md0; generally, drab means whatever that underlying device is
<drab> yeah I actyually changed that in my second statement to be /dev/md0
<Lehthanis> according to lsblk it's a combination of /sdb/sdb1/md0 and /sdc/sdc1/md0
<drab> fstab should not list the mountpoint really, but the device
<drab> even better the blkid
<drab> sure, but the md device itself will be exposed/accessed as /dev/md0 so that's what you want to refer to in fstab/various commands
<Lehthanis> I do have a /dev/md0
<Lehthanis> is that what I'd want to point it to?
<Lehthanis> the fstab I mean
<drab> yes
<Lehthanis> ok...will /mnt/md0 still be accessible?
<drab> if you tell it to, that's just a mount poiint, a device can be mounted in muliple places at the same time
<Lehthanis> because a while back I moved my mysql data store to /mnt/md0/mysql/
<drab> I dont' know how that got mounted there to begin with
<Lehthanis> my host put it there when they constructed it for me...
<drab> ok, then you may not want to splatter your homes all in the root of that device's fs
<Lehthanis> probably expecting me to mount it however I wanted but I was pretty ignorant back then and trying to fix some mistakes
<drab> I mean you can, it's just somewhat untidy and maybe error prone if you just think of it as your home device
<drab> it's ok, learning is a progressive thing, nobody starts knowing it all
<Lehthanis> it's a web server and I want to install vestacp on it...vestacp puts all the web folders and such on /home/user so I figured if I wanted all my web stuff on the raid array as opposed to the OS ssd, I should mount the raid array as /home
<drab> I've no idea what vestacp is, but I'd assume where it puts its stuff is configurable
<Lehthanis> it's a web hosting control panel
<drab> so the question I'd answer is different: do you want your home files to be on the raid?
<drab> if you do then move /home there, if you don't care, then don't. pretty simple
<Lehthanis> yes...I think I would
<Lehthanis> so in my fstab, looking now...I have a UUID and then /mnt/md0 ext4 etc...
<Lehthanis> would I copy that line and use the same UUID but /home?
<Lehthanis> using the same UUID for both?
<drab> have you tried googling for this stuff before asking?
<Lehthanis> es everything I saw was for installation-time not live server
<Lehthanis> although I must admit I've never modified an fstab, so that I have not googled yet
<drab> ok, good, then how about you try that and see what you find? you have some good keyword to start with: fstab, mount, home raid md0
<drab> try that, see what you come up with and if it doesn't make sense come back and ask and someone will help
<drab> (I need to step away shortly)
<Lehthanis> cool...I'm probably nt going to do it until evening anyways...thanks much!
<Lehthanis> you've definitely set me in the right direction
<drab> sure thing, thanks for not being another lazy guy demanded answers to be handed over to them :)
<drab> demanding*
<Lehthanis> nope...not my style...I've learned a lot and I learned it all with gentle guidance end experimentation...not afraid of the googles
<drab> \o/
<drab> ttyl
<Lehthanis> laters!
<Lehthanis> thanks again!
<drab> Lehthanis: btw I had this up, should b a good starters: https://backdrift.org/how-to-use-bind-mounts-in-linux
<drab> *out*
<nacc> rbasak: this might be relevant to fix in Debian too? LP: #1721546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1721546 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu Artful) "max open files limit prevents max_connections over 214 on systemd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721546
<rbasak> nacc: I didn't know about that bug, but yes, thanks.
<nacc> rbasak: thanks, can you follow up on it? or would it be better for me to?
<rbasak> I'll follow up, thanks.
<nacc> rbasak: thank you
<nacc> powersj: is it just me or is it not obvious that the latest comments in LP: #270899 are for the same bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270899 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart fails on busy webservers" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270899
<powersj> nacc: agreed, doesn't look relevant
<nacc> powersj: cool, i'll try and draft something up askingn them to file new bugs
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-13
<Lehthanis> hey all...so I'm getting ready to modify my fstab to mount /dev/md0 as /home...it's currently mounted as /mnt/md0 and is a raid1 array of both sdb and sdc...
<Lehthanis> but I wanted to check on some things first.
<Lehthanis> right now I have my mysql server data storage at /mnt/md0/mysql
<Lehthanis> I also have /mnt/md0/html/ which is my nginx web server files
<Lehthanis> if in my fstab, I keep /mnt/md0/ and have the same UUID mounted to /home will these non user folders be a problem?
<Lehthanis> I'd prefer to move that data to a user folder AFTER the fstab modification...
<Lehthanis> actually...would it be possible to make /mnt/md0/home/ and mount /dev/md0/home as /home after rsyncing my current /home to it?
<lordievader> Good morning
<Jenshae> Salutations o7
<lordievader> o/
<coreycb> jamespage: i'm not quite sure what to do for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-openstackclient/+bug/1722553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1722553 in python-openstackclient (Ubuntu) "openstack command raises exception referencing gi.repository and gnome bug 709183" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<coreycb> jamespage: i messaged doko to see if he's seen anything similar in artful
<drab> anybody seen a pxe boot error saying
<drab> "boot failed: press a key to retry ot wait for reset"
<drab> this seems to happen only on a class of desktops we have, while many others work jsut fine
<drab> I update the bios to latest, altho hey are old comps so their latest bios is still from 2013
<drab> but pxe was working already quite well back then, so I can't imagine they didn't already have support for it
<drab> all the google results talk abuot missing configs, but the pxe infra/configs etc are the same for all desktop nodes and it works with others like I said
<drab> so I don't believe anything is missing
<sdeziel> drab: have you tried to tcpdump the DHCP/TFTP dialog?
<drab> I have not, but by then actually that's kind of already over... all the tftp files have been passed
<drab> I'm seinting initrd and linux over http
<drab> and apache has 200s in the logs
<sdeziel> oh
<drab> but maybe that's the problem, it may be the case that this bios is too old to get the files correctly over http
<drab> http generally is way faster and nicer than tftp
<drab> so I've pretty much switched everything to it
<drab> IO
<drab> 'm using tftp only to pass the pxe menus
<drab> I wish there was a clean way to move that to http too, but the gPXE stuff is too convoluted for my taste
<sdeziel> I see
<sdeziel> maybe try adding "debug" to the kernel args?
<drab> I don't think the kernel has started at that point, that's what it's downloading
<drab> sometimes it fails that I only see the initrd line
<drab> but lemme try
<drab> nope, nothing
<drab> I think I'm gonna try to switch back to tftp to pass the kernel and see how that works
<drab> kind of annoying, but fair enough
<sdeziel> drab: how did it go?
<drab> too annoying to roll everything back to use tftp so I just stuck a usb key in it with mini.iso burned to it
<drab> easier/quicker to deal with one offs like this
<andreas> nacc: could you check the git-ubuntu import of sssd? It seems to be behind
<andreas> in git we have 1.15.2-1ubuntu3, whereas rmadison reports 1.15.3-2ubuntu1
<nacc> andreas: let me hop on the vpn
<nacc> andreas: running it now
<andreas> thanks nacc
<nacc> andreas: should be done
 * andreas pulls
<andreas> got it
<nacc> andreas: cool
<nacc> rbasak: pushig a fixup to my branch for building patches-unapplied with the quiltify changes
<nacc> (presuming this test passes)
<nacc> rbasak: nm, i do have a fix, but it's not quite complete. I think we need to reconvene a bit on how to deal with patches-unapplied quiltify.
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-14
<nacc> rbasak: ok, i pushed what i think is a fix, but it's ugly. Detecting whether we are in a patches-unapplied or patches-applied state, when there might not be any .pc directory to start is just that way :)
<nacc> i think it should pass CI as well
<rbasak> nacc: thanks. I'll try to look on Monday.
<nacc> rbasak: thanks
<nacc> rbasak: if you can look before our standup, then we can go over it after
<drab> is there a recommended place to put remote homes? the whatever-I-forget-the-name FSB or something was never clear to me
<drab> I don't think they belong to /mnt , but /net/homes isn't quite necessarily right either
#ubuntu-server 2017-10-15
<drab> meh
<drab> spent 2hrs trying to figure out a problem with samba mounting a share and then remembered I'm in a container :....(
<drab> le sigh
<compdoc> drab, check to make sure you arent in a container
<nickjj> hey, does anyone know of a good lightweight gpg keyring loader/manager? i just set up ubuntu server and having to type my massively long gpg passphrase is killing me on the inside -- looking for a solution where it just saves it and loads it every time i login to the server
<MrHooper> When is iptables going to be phased out in favor of nftables?
<ikonia> seems a long way away in general, let alone ubuntu
<MrHooper> seems that way, doesn't it? :(
<jge> hey all good morning, I was hoping someone could help. I had a lonely server running with a LAMP stack hosting a few things for me (including owncloud) but for some reason my ESXi host had an issue the other day and had to reboot. When my ubuntu instance came back up, mysql does not even show as installed!
<jge> I can see mysql files under /var/lib/mysql
<jge> dpkg -l shows mysql-common installed but as "rc"
<drab> jge: I'd mv my data away from /var/lib/mysql to say /var/lib/mysql.old and then reinstall mysql
<drab> after that you can possibly copy back the old mysql and see if ti starts at all
<drab> you may have problems with innodb log sizes etc, but that can be worked through. if your data is there, in a sense, you're fine.
<jge> drab: should I remove /var/lib/mysql after backing up and then installing again?
<jge> or just leave it there
<jge> it looks like it was mariadb that was running
<drab> yeah that's what is generally installed these days, on ubuntu at least
<drab> once you've backed it up, I don' think you have anything to lose to leave it there and see if it gets picked up
<drab> it depends how much customized things there
<drab> even a password set may cause trouble with maintenance routines for example
<drab> also what you need to restore it depends on what you had set up. For example if you had created additional users those will need to be restored in mysql.users
<drab> same for table privs etc
<drab> I believe the pkg is set up well enough to deal with an existing mysql dir, so I'd try that and see what happens
<jge> umm ok, yeah my installation was pretty vanilla .. just damn strange it would do this
<drab> agreed, I've no idea how that could have ahppened
<jge> scary! :)
<drab> pretty sure something else is going on, but I can understand it's not worth finding out or even possible
<drab> even if an old snapshot of sort was restored, previous to mysql that is, then /var/lib/mysql should have been missing
<drab> the packages being in rc literally means that they have been removed but no purged
<drab> so it's like someone literally ran apt-get remove mariadb
<jge> I do have unattended-upgrades on, so I'm thinking maybe something related to an upgrade gone bad but my logs show mariadb upgraded fine back in april
<jge> and has not been touched since then
<drab> /var/log/apt/history.log should tell you if that was the case
<jge> let me check
<jge> interesing, I see a Commandline: apt-get install mariadb-server -y (back in april 25th, at 15:18) then a Commandline: apt-get purge mariadb-server a few minutes later
<jge> done by me!
<jge> da heck
<jge> why would I do that.. yikes
<jge> even then, my app was working fine just a few days ago
<jge> before i rebooted
<drab> the purge does not stop processes, not necessarily at least
<jge> ahh
<drab> so the process may had still eben running
<drab> which is why problems started after reboot
<jge> wow, ok..
<jge> well, I'll try to install again and see what happens.. thank you drab
<drab> np, yw, hope reinstall works, best of luck
<drab> afk
<jge> hooray, reinstalling worked like a charm
<FMan> hey
<drab> jge: glad to hear it worked
<SupaYoshi> anyone here who can help me with some iptables rules?
<SupaYoshi> hi, i'm trying to route all traffic over a certain port over a certain tun interface. I've already marked the traffic with iptables.
<SupaYoshi> 	sudo iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -p tcp --dport 51413 -j MARK --set-mark 1
<SupaYoshi>  want that traffic (dport and sport 51413 to go to tun1
<SupaYoshi> anyone here that can lean me a hand?
<ikonia> try #netfilter
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-08
<trippeh_> ha ha ha restoring from backup is triggering anti ddos measures at a colo... breaking my restore
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> i have two netwrok and i want use ubuntu as router .
<mahdi_ja> eth1 connect to external and eth0 internal network
<mahdi_ja> i use these command for nat and forwarding
<mahdi_ja>  Masquerade.
<mahdi_ja> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<mahdi_ja> # fowarding
<mahdi_ja> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<mahdi_ja> # Allow outgoing connections from the LAN side.
<mahdi_ja> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT
<mahdi_ja> all things work correctly but what i do, if i want a computer in external network can access to internal network
<m1dnight_> Is there a channel dedicated to duplicity? Or should I bother people here?
<lordievader> mahdi_ja: You need to port-forward those to the right machines in the internal network.
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> is it possible to shrink the root partition on a LVM (Ubuntu 18.04 LVM2 with ext4 file system)
<blackflow> zzarr: yes. first fs, then lv, then anything under it, if needed
<_ruben> It's tricky, yet possible. But can't be done on a running system, as the filesystem needs to be unmounted to be shrunk.
<blackflow> yah, has to be done offline
<zzarr> I mean, without rebooting/accessing the machine physically
<_ruben> That's pretty much a no-go
<blackflow> if you're gonna do changes like this now, consider taking advantage of the situation and migrate to zfs or btrfs. they're pooled filesystems and problems like resizing "partitions" don't exist.
<zzarr> hehe :)
<zzarr> what about if it's possible to reboot, is it easier then?
<zzarr> other whys I have to live with the size the root partition have
<blackflow> zzarr: you can't resize root while the root is mounted and in use. so if you can stick a liveUSB there or reboot into a rescue mode somehow (maybe pxeboot, is this hosted?)
<zzarr> it's not hosted, it's a physical machine at home
<zzarr> guess I have to take a monitor and connect it when I come home (and keyboard)
<_ruben> yup, you might be able to do some nasty bootstrapping tricks to boot a different environemnt on the same host, but hooking up a monitor & keyboard and boot from live cd/usb will be waaay easier and much safer :)
<zzarr> it's not possible to resize ext4 online I suppose
<blackflow> in theory, one can use initramfs if /boot is separate. install dropbear and have an initramfs hook to ssh into it before root is mounted.
<blackflow> zzarr: you can try it. resize2fs /dev/sda2 <smaller byte size>    and you'll see it'll refuse
<blackflow> (sda2 or whatever root is)
<zzarr> I know, have tried that
<blackflow> right. "online shrinking not supported"
<_ruben> a logical volume called sda2, that'd be a nice way to make things confusing ;)
<zzarr> what would happen if I resized the lvm partition to desired size then ran fsck on the partition?
<zzarr> it's called /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv
<zzarr> not so confusing
<_ruben> zzarr: you'll likely end up restoring your system from backups :)
<zzarr> have no backups (nether do I have anything important on the system)
<zzarr> it's a newly installed system
<_ruben> reinstall might even be fastest then
<zzarr> I think I have to bite the apple and boot from USB
<_ruben> if you're lucky it'll turn out to be a tasty apple
<zzarr> I realize I need to take the server down in any way, I will install more RAM (it have 4GB now and it will have 12GB after installing more)
<zzarr> is it possible to check if a machine have one or two physical DIMM's onboard (this question is for another machine)
<_ruben> dmidecode might be able to figure that out
<zzarr> thanks
<zzarr> bbl
<blackflow> _ruben: yeah :) 'twas just an example tho'. the user is expected to understand what they're doing especially when shrinking root.
<_ruben> blackflow: i know :)
<zzarr> I'm back
<zzarr> I have thought about the situation I have, and realized that a 60GB root might not be entirely bad
<zzarr> is it possible to cache a repository?
<ahasenack> good morning
<ahasenack> kstenerud: did you miss my comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~kstenerud/ubuntu/+source/samba/+git/samba/+merge/356153 ?
<muhaha> Is possible to use /etc/fstab.d/ to include files? I found this https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/62826/213389, but it does not work in Ubuntu 18.04. Thansk
<blackflow> muhaha: why not use systemd .mount units? the fstab entries are converted to them anyway, via fstab generator
<ahasenack> muhaha: it's not mentioned in the fstab manpage
<blackflow> (that way you can have multiple files)
<muhaha> blackflow: ah, I shoud learn more systemd.... like these timers and mounts... I will check it
<jelly> muhaha: no linux distro I've even seen had support for a multiple files split fstab like that
<muhaha> ah
<muhaha> Where is stored generated .mount unit by fstab?
<muhaha> ah, nvm /run/systemd/generator/
<muhaha> but instead simple one liner I have to create multiline unit file and then execute daemon-reload; start; enable....
<blackflow> write a script
<plm> TJ-: Hey =D
<plm> TJ-: How are you?
<plm> TJ-: I have success doing 16.4 to 18.4. I used a app called pyinstaller to "compile" (generate just one binary) of my app.py python3.6 and put to real ARMv7 hardware. But I forgot about the glibc compatibilty :( Look the error:
<plm> TJ-: /tmp/a # ./app
<plm> [856] Error loading Python lib '/tmp/a/libpython3.6m.so.1.0': dlopen: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.25' not found (required by /tmp/a/libpython3.6m.so.1.0)
<TJ-> plm: then you need to tell pyinstaller to create a static binary, not dynamically linked - if it is able to that
<plm> TJ-: hmm, I will check that. BUt if supported, the binary will be bigger?
<plm> TJ-:  actually dynamically linked is ~8MB
<TJ-> plm: of course; because the static link needs to contain all the dynamically linked libraries
<plm> TJ-: what do you think? double size?
<TJ-> plm: I have no idea; it depends on how many libraries need to be linked in. Use "ldd /path/to/binary" to find out which libraries are required
<plm> TJ-: all right. another solution is I back do 16.4 (i have this vm snapshot :) ) and try install the python3.6 there, where 16.4 has a older glibc.
<plm> I will to try both options
<plm> TJ-: root@deskdev-pi:/# ifconfig
<plm> Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<plm> TJ-: ^ this I have in the 16.4 snapshot, not in the 18.4
<plm> Was mounted the same way as 18.4
<TJ-> plm: oh, I didn't read your error message correctly earlier. it has included the python3.6 lib but that required glibc 2.25! that's harder to solve
<TJ-> plm: you could possibly work around that by creating a chroot on the target device and but that glibc library (and any others it depends on ) in the chroot with your application
<TJ-> plm: or, you could build python3.6 locally (in a container) against the glibc version that is on the embedded device, so your application can include the python libs linked with the older glibc
<plm> TJ-: you say, get older glibc and put in my 18.4 chroot? But how pyinstaller will know to use the older glibc?
<TJ-> plm: no, I'm saying build python 3.6 in a container that has the same glibc version as is in the embedded device - that might be 16.04 or something else
<TJ-> plm: do you *need* python 3.6 for your application ?
<plm> TJ-: in this case, is better to use a crosscompile. But I would like a complete envinroment, to be possible install with easier process more packages, just with apt-get install, and/or pip
<plm> TJ-: yes, minimal is 3.6
<drkokandy>  t
<plm> TJ-: works binary compatibility installting python 3.6 on 16.4 =D
<plm> #ifconfig
<plm> Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<plm> TJ-: I have this error when I do ifconfig on 16.4 in chroot. on 18.4 I have no errors on ifconfig. Any idea hoe to solve that?
<jelly> bind-mount /proc into that chroot
<jelly> or mount it manually inside, mount -t proc proc /proc
<plm> jelly: trying.. :)
<plm> jelly: all right :)
<plm> how is possible, on ubuntu glibc is 2.23, and works on target where glibc is 2.18?
<plm> TJ-: ^?
<jbicha> hi, is it desired to have php7.3 available in cosmic universe? or should we remove it for this release
<jbicha> ok I filed a removal bug. Could someone responsible for php comment on bug 1796753 ?
<ubottu> bug 1796753 in php7.3 (Ubuntu) "Please remove php7.3 from Ubuntu 18.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796753
<ahasenack> jbicha: thanks, we will talk about it tomorrow. Most are haveing a day off today
<ahasenack> having*
<ahasenack> I'm having a hard time creating the libvirt default network inside a vm in cosmic
<ahasenack> virbr0
<ahasenack> basically the logs show
<ahasenack> Oct  8 19:59:37 maas-vm systemd-udevd[639]: Could not generate persistent MAC address for virbr0: No such file or directory
<ahasenack> it seems to create virbr0-nic (note -nic) before:
<ahasenack> Oct  8 19:59:37 maas-vm systemd-networkd[447]: virbr0-nic: Gained carrier
<ahasenack> I wonder if the "no such file" error is about the nic name
<ahasenack> or something deeper, like https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3374
<teward> jbicha: if we don't keep 7.3, i noticed a package bug that should be fixed it still lists a breaks: against a 7.2 package
<teward> that should have a 7.3 equivalent but that may just be me having a brain fart :P
<ahasenack> weird, it's iptables that is failing
<ahasenack> # iptables -L
<ahasenack> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<ahasenack> odd
 * ahasenack installs the non-virtual kernel
<ahasenack> heh
<ahasenack> that was some wasted time
<compdoc> congrats
<plm> TJ-: hey, are you there?
<plm> TJ-: I really will need to run that chroot in the VM, becouse I need to run services on it. Examples, I installed mysql on chroot, but the ip of chroot is the same of host. What is need to can boot correctaly on vm. I'm using 16.4 snapshot.
<TJ-> plm: as I suggested last night, use an LXD container
<TJ-> plm: See https://askubuntu.com/questions/816886/how-do-run-an-arm-lxd-container-on-my-intel-host#816887  -- it's the same process as for the chroot
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-09
<Epx998> keep getting no kernel modules on trying the 18.10 beta server image never seen that before
<blackflow> Epx998: #ubuntu+1 is more suitable for that
<Epx998> yeah i keep forgetting
<Epx998> got passed the kernel error, see how it goes from here
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> jamespage: coreycb: FYI bug 1789659 has a potential fix for UCA-Pike
<ubottu> bug 1789659 in Ubuntu Cloud Archive " libvirt-daemon error "virHashSearch:727 : Hash operation not allowed during iteration"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789659
<jamespage> cpaelzer: ack - looking
<rbasak> cpaelzer: welcome back!
<rbasak> cpaelzer: bug 216847 came up in triage.
<ubottu> bug 216847 in openssh (Ubuntu) "sshd will not start at boot if ListenAddress is set, because network interface is not yet up" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216847
<rbasak> cpaelzer: on network-online.target for openssh-server
<rbasak> cpaelzer: following our previous discussion, is that now a Won't Fix for Ubuntu packaging?
<rbasak> Or perhaps a topic for ubuntu-devel@ ML?
<cpaelzer> rbasak: that is a won't fix unless upstream fixes it
<cpaelzer> rbasak: this was discussed plenty of times, eventually there are two outcomes
<cpaelzer> IIRC
<cpaelzer> 1. the default config works always
<cpaelzer> 2. if configured specially it might fail, but to implement that it would need IP_FREEBIND or netlink watching by upstream
<cpaelzer> to pick up the interface late
<cpaelzer> so per our discussion on the "general case" this would be Won't Fix as #1 is good and "please report upstream" for #2
<cpaelzer> but afaik that bug had an upstream report for quite some time
<cpaelzer> yep it has
<ahasenack> good morning
<cpaelzer> hi ahasenack
<ahasenack> hi cpaelzer
<ahasenack> why is bind9 logging so hard :/
<blackflow> ahasenack: ?
<ahasenack> it's not just add -d, or bump a log level parameter
<ahasenack> one has to create channels
<ahasenack> and categories
<ahasenack> ugh
<ahasenack> rbasak: cpaelzer: what are the next steps for the php7.3 removal, have josh comment on the bug?
<blackflow> ahasenack: because it can quickly swamp all your IO if you're not careful and have a busy server.
<blackflow> logging channels are great. you can separate xfr from queries from other events.
<ahasenack> got any quick tips to debug this before I dig into pages and pages of documentation?
<ahasenack> 12:48:59.821186 IP 10.0.3.1.50271 > 10.0.3.1.53: 54829+ [1au] A? fakehost.maas. (54)
<ahasenack> 12:48:59.821319 IP 10.0.3.1.53 > 10.0.3.1.50271: 54829 Refused$ 0/0/0 (31)
<ahasenack> querylog doesn't even show this query
<ahasenack> I want to know why it was refused
<blackflow> can you pastebin the zone?
<ahasenack> no
<ahasenack> the zone has just two A records
<ahasenack> the bug is that I added a new interface to the host (10.0.3.1, virbr1)
<ahasenack> but bind9, even while it acks the new nic, and says (logs) it's listening on it
<ahasenack> doesn't answer queries on it
<ahasenack> unless I restart it
<ahasenack> netstat confirms it's listening on the new nic
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: lets talk on standup about the removal
<cpaelzer> I'm busy in a meeting atm - sorry
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: ok, it's just that you and robie are eod by then
<rbasak> ahasenack: looks like Steve's already done it?
<blackflow> ahasenack: if you got refused, it's not networking issue but security or zone config issue. eg, there's no master zone defined and the server is forbidden from recursing (to your client IP), you'll get REFUSED.  also try either raising severity to debug, or run bind with -d
<ahasenack> blackflow: that's what I'm looking for, debugging logs
<ahasenack> and this query was from localhost
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: today I don't get my EOD like forever :-)
<ahasenack> rbasak: indeed, looks like I hadn't subscribed to the bug
<cpaelzer> well then, done :-)
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: rbasak thanks :)
<ahasenack> blackflow: running with -d is the equivalent of calling "rndc trace <level>", or just "rndc trace" to bump the debug level. The command works, but nothing is logged, and I figure it's because there are no "channels" or "categories" defined in named.conf.*
<ahasenack> so, pages and pages it is
<ahasenack> https://kb.isc.org/docs/aa-01526 "sample config", wow
<blackflow> ahasenack: well yes you have to enable a channel for queries and uh... tbh, not sure which other chan, to see reasons for REFUSE. But I'm pretty sure if you get REFUSE, it's a security issue. by default named is not allowing recursive at all,
<ahasenack> since a restart of named fixes it, it does look like a bug in the code that observes new interfaces and attaches to them
<blackflow> needn't be a bug. named has ACLs so a different iface/ip address could've been unallowed
<blackflow> btw 10.0.0.0/8 is not considered part of "localnets" ACL
<ahasenack> as I said, a restart fixes it
<cpaelzer> rbasak: ahasenack: we have no final freeze yet right, do you think one of you could quickly check https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+git/virt-manager/+merge/356334 ?
<cpaelzer> like in the next 1-2 hours in between meetings as time permits?
<ahasenack> let me see how big it is
<ahasenack> since we have standup now and lunch later
<ahasenack> s/we/I/
<cpaelzer> this usually (tm) builds and migrates without issues
<cpaelzer> sure, only as time permits ahasenack
<cpaelzer> please don't squeeze your lunchtime for it
<rbasak> I'll do it unless ahasenack has already started
<rbasak> Looks simple.
<ahasenack> rbasak: go ahead please
<rbasak> ack
<DenBeiren_> Hi all,.. i have two lines in fstab to mount shares from one share on a synology, the other on ubuntu server,.. one works the synology,  the other doesn't,..the ubuntu one
<DenBeiren_> i am missing something, but can't put my finger on it
<DenBeiren_> https://pastebin.com/ee9eNhVB
<DenBeiren_> this is the format
<DenBeiren_> cifs utils is installed
<cpaelzer> DenBeiren_: I used also ,vers=3.0 in the options for these actually
<cpaelzer> not sure if that helps you
<cpaelzer> my case was mount on Ubuntu a share exported by the NAS
<DenBeiren_> mine is mount ubuntu on a different ubuntu
<DenBeiren_> mount nas on ubuntu works :s
<ahasenack> DenBeiren_: can you mount it manually from the command line? Is it just via fstab that it doesn't work?
<cpaelzer> I formerly did ubuntu<->ubuntu and it worked, I'd also investigate on the server side config how the share is exported
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: is the the right guy to ask
<DenBeiren_> it seems i can't mount it manually neither
<DenBeiren_> https://pastebin.com/wBrUMJ3Y
<ahasenack> DenBeiren_: check if the share is exported
<ahasenack> DenBeiren_: smbclient -L <host>
<ahasenack> and repeat with -U user%pass if needed
<ahasenack> and run testparm on the server, it will highlight some syntax errors in smb.conf if they exist
<DenBeiren_> grmbl, need to drive the kids to basketball,.. i'll get back on this!
<DenBeiren_> bbl to read and maybe get ideas :-)
<ahasenack> cheers
<ahasenack> I also have to leave, lunch
<plm> Hi all =D
<plm> $ sudo lxc launch ubuntu:16.04/armhf arm1
<plm> Creating arm1
<plm> error: Failed container creation:
<plm>  - https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases: Requested architecture isn't supported by this host
<plm> I following this url as TJ- told me  - https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases: Requested architecture isn't supported by this host
<plm> What is wrong?
<avu> plm: Are you running this on a armhf machine?
<teward> plm: what's the main machine's architecture?
<plm> avu: not, in a intel machine (xx86)
<teward> if you intend to run this multiarch you can't do that with LXD containers
<teward> plm: I asked this similar question to the LXC/LXD team about crossarch
<plm> teward: x86 (64bit)
<teward> and their ultimate response was "Not doable in LXD"
<teward> https://discuss.linuxcontainers.org/t/lxd-containers-on-other-architectures/2331
<avu> plm: lxc is not a VM, it's just containers, you can't run another architecture
<teward> plm: if you want to run ARMHF containers, you need to run LXD on an armhf machine
<plm> teward: but here say that works https://askubuntu.com/questions/816886/how-do-run-an-arm-lxd-container-on-my-intel-host#816887
<teward> plm: if you intend to do virtual architectures you need to go a full VM route with qemu-kvm-static or such which can 'emulate' other architectures (but with a performance hit)
<teward> plm: that's an incorrect post
<plm> avu: i will use qmu static to emulate, see?
<teward> plm: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1060089/lxd-running-an-image-with-a-foreign-architecture/1060114#1060114 trumps that
<plm> teward: I actually has the ubuntu 16.4 ARM running on emu on my x86 host
<teward> I'm going to operate on the assumption you don't care waht stgraber, one of the ***PRIMARY DEVELOPERS OF LXD*** has to say on the matter
<teward> they're the one that replied to my thread I linked to on the Linux Containers dicussion site
<teward> stgraber: ping, please assist ^
<teward> stgraber: because IIRC< oyu indicated cross-arch can't be done in LXD
<teward> and I think plm is being stubborn and not listening :p
<plm> teward: all right
<avu> plm: read what that post teward linked says about wemu-user-static
<teward> plm: what you were linking to was someone using ***LXC*** which had this support
<teward> LXC support is no longer valid
<avu> plm: it's still not a VM
<teward> and LXC support is ***NOT*** for LXD
<teward> LXD does not have qemu-static support
<plm> avu: I read that
<teward> and it's not an actual VM
<teward> qemu-kvm-static *emulates* the architecture but that has limitations
<teward> if you want armhf containers, you need armhf architecture
<teward> for the machine itself
<teward> for proper support
<plm> teward: actually I already using qemu-arm-static, without run qemu vm, just starting the chroot
<teward> qemu-arm-static isn't a VM
<teward> it's emulation
<teward> but point still stands
<teward> (it's not a VM)
<plm> teward: but with chroot I can to run the services, like as mysql etc, becouse I have the same IP like as the host
<teward> but that's a chroot
<teward> that's *not a VM or a container*
<plm> becouse this TJ- suggest me that thread (url)
<teward> then TJ- is wrong
<teward> because that's LXC, not LXD.
<teward> and LXC is more or less "obsolete" in favor of LXD
<plm> teward: is possible I run a service in my chroot where has same ip of host?
<teward> plm: *maybe*?  Can't guarantee it'd work properly
<plm> I see about LXD and LXC
<teward> nor can I suggest that being a proper approach
<teward> but that begs a question:
<teward> what are you running that ***needs*** armhf?
<plm> teward: yes, armhf ubuntu 16.4
<teward> 90% of all executables in existence work without armhf, even some armhf-compiled ones when compiled for standard Intel infrastructure
<teward> plm: no, you're missing the point of my question
<teward> ***WHY*** do you need armhf Ubuntu 16.04?
<teward> if you have x86/x86_64 infra
<plm> teward: becouse my device target is the armv7
<teward> I don't support using chroots to run services that're web facing
<teward> but you can *try*
<plm> teward: how?
<plm> teward: iconfig on chroot I have the host ip
<teward> and with that i'm going to walk away because I'm not going to explain how to run programs in chroots to you
<teward> (and because I have to fix something at work)
<plm> teward: I know hoe run rpograms on chroot, just run, problem is how run a service listening in a port
<plm> teward: all right. anyway, thanks for the clarify =D
<teward> plm: I said you can *try* but I didn't say it'd work
<blackflow> plm: can you repeat the problem?
<teward> blackflow: their core problem was they wanted to containerize armhf on their x86 infra, which can't be done :p
<blackflow> someone told me the other day it can (qemu based LXD)
<plm> blackflow: I'm running 16.4 armhf on qemu on my x86_64bit ubuntu
<teward> blackflow: it can't
<blackflow> which was very much news to me
<plm> blackflow: I'm running as qemu static, so I mount rootfs as chroot
<teward> blackflow: from stgraber themselves on the linuxcontainer site: https://discuss.linuxcontainers.org/t/lxd-containers-on-other-architectures/2331
<teward> and stgraber is LXC/LXD ***god***
<teward> blackflow:  you could in LXC but it apparently was really slow
<teward> LXC and LXD are different :p
<plm> blackflow: and as chroot I do everything in my ubuntu16.4 arm, but I need to run services, like as mysql, http, etc, how to do that, becouse chroot has the same ip as the host, see?
<blackflow> it must be slow, qemu is doing all the ISA translations
<blackflow> so see, when I read things like "qemu chroot" my mind blows. how does thta work. either you virtualize the ISA or... chroot is just a filesystem namespace.
<blackflow> plm: I do have to ask, why. why arm container on x86 cpu. what's the advantage? preparing the container before you push it out to real arm hardware?
<teward> blackflow: they're testing something for am armv7 target
<teward> which I don't agree with
<teward> (I'd test on the hardware direct)
<blackflow> so why not a qemu VM in full. it's gonna be equally slow.
<blackflow> anyway.... chroots are just filesystem namespaces. if you want network namespace you need to set it up. that's why a bridge and a full blown qemu based VM would work best.
<blackflow> without it, yes you're sharing the same network stack as the host.
<plm> hmmm
<plm> blackflow: < plm> teward: becouse my device target is the armv7
<plm> blackflow: all right, chroot works very fine, but I have no services
<plm> blackflow: I think that chroot (qemu-arm-static) works faster thank a full qemu vm
<blackflow> chroot only turns a directory into / . nothing else. if you need services inside it, you need to start them manually.
<teward> plm: the speed will be equally slow as chroot or the full qemu VM
<teward> and as blackflow said you'd have to start services manually
<plm> teward: hmmm, so was just a perception =D
<plm> blackflow: teward start services manually, how?
<plm> blackflow: I start services manually on my chroot, but it run in the same port of host
<blackflow> plm: you could copy your in-chroot systemd .service units to the host side and execute with RootDirectory set to the chroot
<plm> *same IP
<blackflow> plm: right because a chroot is just directory namespace, nothing else.
<blackflow> if you want NETWORK namespace, you have to set it up.
<plm> blackflow: hmm
<plm> blackflow: "plm: you could copy your in-chroot systemd .service units to the host side and execute with RootDirectory set to the chroot" I not understand very well how to do that
<blackflow> you use cp to copy, and then you modify it to add RootDirectory. but still, that will run within the same network namespace.
<plm> blackflow: now problem, if I can access for example a port 8080 on my guest, is fine for me, for example
<blackflow> you copy from /path/to/chroot/lib/systemd/system/foo.service   to /etc/systemd/system/       for example.
<blackflow> plm: there is no guest. chroot is a directory namespace.
<plm> blackflow: sorry, yes, just my chroot
<plm> "you copy from /path/to/chroot/lib/systemd/system/foo.service   to /etc/systemd/system/       for example." will to try
<plm> ^ that I was unkknow how to do =D
<blackflow> plm: I'd really recommend you to set up a normal qemu based VM. libvirt will set up everything for you, including networking
<plm> blackflow: ubuntu boot broken after I upgraded from 14.4 to 16.4
<plm> blackflow: becouse this I'm using chroot
<plm> :(
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: rbasak: if any of you are still around and have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/squid/+git/squid/+merge/356351
<ahasenack> at least to glance. ppa is still building, same for dep8 runs
<rbasak> ahasenack: done
<ahasenack> rbasak: cpaelzer: thanks!
<ahasenack> rbasak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strongswan/+bug/1795813 looks like it affects cosmic as well (via code inspection: the patch isn't there), and the package is in main
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1795813 in strongswan (Ubuntu) "backport fix for SIGSEGV when using mysql plugin" [Undecided,New]
<DenBeiren_> ahasenack: does this output help? https://pastebin.com/G4xPFFft
<ahasenack> DenBeiren_: yeah, what is the share you are trying to mount again?
<ahasenack> downloads?
<DenBeiren_> /home/downloads on 192.168.6.11 (skinner)
<ahasenack> so what do you get when you try? mount //192.168.6.11/downloads /mnt -o username=<theuseryouhave>
<ahasenack> (or some other target directory, doesn't have to be /mnt)
<DenBeiren_> found it!
<DenBeiren_> you can't use /home/downloads
<DenBeiren_> need to mount /downloads
<DenBeiren_> probably since you log in as a user, the /home is obsolete
<ahasenack> ok
<TJ-> DenBeiren_: no; it s because the share name defined on the 'server' is just "downloads" - it isn't the absolute path on the host itself.
<DenBeiren_> aha
<rbasak> ahasenack: good point, thanks
<rbasak> ahasenack: oh, I think I remember my thinking
<rbasak> ahasenack: I wanted a test case first
<rbasak> (in the hope the reporter can help with that
<rbasak> )
<ahasenack> yeah, the test case might be tricky
<ahasenack> rbasak: as they say it only happens under load
<ahasenack> that, coupled with the fact there is no new release yet with the fix, made me skip it for cosmic inclusion
<rbasak> ahasenack: perhaps I was hasty to tag it server-next - pending best effort reproduction steps from the reporter.
<ahasenack> rbasak: we might never get such steps, at best a "it crashed before, now it works" from a site where the bug happens
<rbasak> ahasenack: steps to configure it so that it may crash would still be useful I think - that would demonstrate what the configuration is at least so that others not familiar with the package could at least attempt to reproduce.
<rbasak> Even if others can't actually reproduce it because of whatever race.
<ahasenack> rbasak: strongswan (ipsec) with mysql, how hard could that be ;)
<teward> ahasenack: ever hear of "death by a thousand cuts"?
<teward> :P
<ahasenack> this would be like a "quake axe murdered" scenario :)
<ahasenack> cuts indeed
<plm> TJ-: that url https://askubuntu.com/questions/816886/how-do-run-an-arm-lxd-container-on-my-intel-host#816887 not works
<TJ-> plm: what's wrong with it?
<plm> TJ-: I tried and put results here and people tellme that that thread is not correct
<plm> TJ-: do yoy have log of this channel?
<plm> TJ-: http://dpaste.com/12NTBR9
<plm> TJ-: Did you see?
<plm> TJ-: I would like just to fix what is the problem eith my rootfs to boot in normal qemu, could you help me?
<plm> s/eith/with
<plm> TJ-: to me is very fine if I can just start 16.4 booting in full VM qemu.
<plm> TJ-: around? =D
<TJ-> plm: sorry... Stefan's reply to tew's question on the LXD issue tracker shows it is still possible with the newer LXD. I'm testing that method here
<plm> TJ-: all right =D
<plm> TJ-: I will wait for you :)
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-10
<plm> TJ-: any good news? :)
<TJ-> plm: I have an 18.04 armhf LXD container running. I'd need to do a lot more tests to discover any potential problems though.
<plm> TJ-: hmm good. Can I to do the same with 16.4?
<plm> TJ-: do you have a simple tutorial to me replicate here with 16.4?
<plm> TJ-: so reaaly works with LXD arm on x86_64 =D
<plm> *really
<TJ-> plm: I'll do some thorough testing because Stefan indicated some tooling may have problems. Once it seems OK I'll publish a script to automate creating the local hybrid image
<plm> TJ-: great TJ- =D
<plm> TJ-: do you think that tomorrow until afternoon do you will publishthat script?
<TJ-> plm: so far what I had to do is copy in the x86 systemd package contents, and the supporting libraries
<plm> TJ-:  will be great have a simple  way to run a full ubuntu armhf on x86
<TJ-> plm: if you want to help test it I'll publish it via a git repository so you can pull it in and test also
<plm> TJ-: of course
<plm> TJ-: please, after you publish the script, just tell me git repos urls I I can test it.
<plm> TJ-: can I use 16.4 in my test?
<TJ-> plm: I'll write the script to handle whatever base container(s) you prefer.
<plm> TJ-: great =D I'm glad for that ;)
<plm> TJ-: I need to go now. What is the git repos url do will put the script? So tomorrow early I will check and test it
<TJ-> plm: basically it fetches both the x86 and arm images for the same release, exports and extracts them, copies files from the x86 into the arm, adds qeum-arm-static, repackages it then imports it as a local LXD image  that you can then create containers from
<TJ-> plm: I'll send you info via the memoserv here on freenode
<plm> TJ-: momoserv is like as private message?
<sarnold> "private"
<TJ-> plm: yes. server will tell you there are messages when you log-on, or whilst online
<plm> TJ-: all right
<plm> TJ-:  thank you!
<plm> TJ-: see you later
<TJ-> plm: then you can use "/msg memoserv read new" to read them
<plm> TJ-: all right
<wr> can i have a GUI with xfce4 on a ubuntu 16.04? installed xfce4 and lightdm but user doesnt login, what am i missing?
<sarnold> wr: you may have better luck in #ubuntu
<wr> sarnold, i mean ubuntu server 16.04
<sarnold> wr: hmm that would indeed be a more awkward question.. #ubuntu folks are more accustomed to starting from *something* and #ubuntu-server folks aren't accustomed to doing gui things beyond their laptops.. :)
<sarnold> wr: well, okay, the Usual Troubleshooting checklists.. what happens? what do you expect to happen? do you get error messages in the log files or dmesg?
<wr> sarnold, yes but i need to test a thing and use webmin
<wr> sarnold, i did a fresh install of a minimal ubuntu server 16.04, then i added xfce4 for a test, but on login wasn't logging in, havent looked on dmesg yet, by the the way the ubuntu is on a virtual machine
<sarnold> "wasn't logging in" -- did you get a specific error message? from getty? gdm? lightdm? whhat?
<wr> sarnold, no error, how do you install xfce4 on the server from core ubuntu? maybe i missed a package
<wr> sarnold, i just did a apt-get install xfce4 lightdm on server maybe missed something, no?
<sarnold> wr: hrm. that's a pretty good starting point. did xorg get installed too?
<wr> sarnold, didnt install that package, need that one too i guess
<wr> sarnold, xorg is there
<sarnold> wr: when the machine comes up do you get a getty-style prompt to login or an xdm-style window to log in?
<wr> sarnold, forgot to say to on login have error "failed to start session", i get this https://imgur.com/Vc0QRGO
<wr> *too
<sarnold> wr: hmm, good luck. I dunno much about the gui-land once you've already gotten that far..
<cpaelzer> rbasak: will you consider and reply to the last update in 1781529 ?
<rbasak> cpaelzer: ack
<cpaelzer> rbasak: and I think I owe you a link still
<cpaelzer> rbasak: was this the one about the force-badtest MP showing the two versions?
<cpaelzer> https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/britney/hints-ubuntu-ocfs2-cosmic-bump/+merge/355482
<lordievader> Good morning
<cpaelzer> hi lordievader, how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lordievader> How are you, cpaelzer
<lordievader> ?
<cpaelzer> good as well
<cpaelzer> rbasak: since I saw you around, if you have a few minutes for that MP of yesterday
<cpaelzer> rbasak: it got an extra fix for the FTBFS that I encountered on tests
<cpaelzer> rbasak: would be at https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+git/virt-manager/+merge/356334
<ahasenack> good morning
<ahasenack> cpaelzer_: rbasak: fwiw, mps are indeed switching automatically from approved to merged after an upload migrates. I remember we were wondering about that a while ago. Maybe it even wasn't working a while ago, but it is now
<cpaelzer_> hi ahasenack
<ahasenack> hi ahasenack
<ahasenack> er
<cpaelzer_> hehe
<cpaelzer_> thanks for the info that they auto-merge
<cpaelzer_> that is nice
<rbasak> ahasenack: I think the reason it didn't work before was because the importer had stopped
<ahasenack> could be
<ahasenack> rbasak: is https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+git/virt-manager/+merge/356334 on your radar again, given cpaelzer's comment and latest change?
<rbasak> ahasenack: I missed it. I'll look at it now.
<Ussat> OK, not enough coffee this am, getting the ubuntu 18.04 live server amd is the correct one right to install server ?
 * cpaelzer realized he need to ask ahasenack to ping rbasak more efficiently as direct pings are ignored :-P
<sdeziel> ICMP over IRC is notoriously unreliable ;)
<rbasak> Oh, sorry.
<rbasak> I had only scrolled back to the most recent ping. Didn't realise the highlight in the window was for more pings :)
<rbasak> ping overflow!
<cpaelzer> can be abbreviated as Powerflow which makes it sound much nicer
<rbasak> cpaelzer: virt-manager +1
<cpaelzer> thanks rbasak
<cpaelzer> rbasak: ahasenack: trying to split the external dependency lane I realized this isn't an issue for any of you
<cpaelzer> which makes me reconsider the split being useless for the team
<cpaelzer> if it is just me I can handle it with a few labels and be good for now
<cpaelzer> thereby aborted the split of that lane
<cpaelzer> although I cleaned up a few cards that I found hanging around
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: I can confirm that merged is auto-set after leaving it on approved this time
<ahasenack> nice
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: and I see a time-matching mail of the "Ubuntu Git importer"
<ahasenack> things are working! :)
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: so maybe when we wondered in the past that things didn't get merged, the importer was down for a bit
<cpaelzer> making it a more reliable service will help on that end as well
<ahasenack> let's take that as a hint that the importer could be down
<cpaelzer> yes
<ahasenack> one of our canaries :)
<cpaelzer> sprint on canary islands?
<ahasenack> not quite :)
<cpaelzer> that would have a reasonable distance for you I'd think
<ahasenack> there are very nice beaches here within a 400km radius
<ahasenack> https://bit.ly/2NAe4gk ~250km
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: ticket 3465 was still egenrting diff the last time I checked
<cpaelzer> I set the signoff
<cpaelzer> but IIRC there are no good tests we can rely on
<kierank> Hi, we've had our ubuntu 14.04 server x64 preseed break recently with linux-signed-generic-lts-xenial unmet dependencies. Has anyone seen this problem?
<rbasak> kierank: is it reproducible?
<kierank> rbasak: yes
<rbasak> kierank: a possible failure mode is to do with a race condition. Which in theory shouldn't hit the updates pocket, but that's what I want to rule out.
<rbasak> kierank: hours apart?
<rbasak> kierank: can you confirm you don't have proposed pockets enabled?
<kierank> rbasak: no proposed pockets
<kierank> I don't have a date when it started failing but ~1-2 months ago we did our last preseed
<rbasak> Do you have the error log?
<kierank> rbasak: yes, just need to find a way of getting it off system
<kierank> can provide the preseed file as well
 * kierank sets up ftp server
<sarnold> the pastebinit package and tool may be more convenient
<sarnold> there's also http://termbin.com/
<kierank> can't install anything
<sarnold> that's the nice thing about termbin, it can use nc or telnet or whatever you're already likely to have
<kierank> didn't know that
<kierank> very useful
<kierank> http://termbin.com/5wbv
<kierank> rbasak: ^
<rbasak> Thanks
<rbasak> kierank: do you have a shell there available?
<kierank> https://pastebin.com/fcp4XSxb
<kierank> that's the preseed
<kierank> rbasak: only the shell once it fails
<rbasak> That's fine.
<rbasak> Where it says "but it is not going to be installed", you can request it directly with apt
<kierank> apt or apt-get doesn't seem to be installed
<rbasak> It will be in the chroot I expect.
<rbasak> Is it /target I think?
<rbasak> I can't remember if in-target is a binary available to you
<rbasak> I think it is
<rbasak> try "in-target apt-get install linux-signed-generic-lts-xenial"
<rbasak> Hopefully that will give you the same error?
<kierank> just exists silently
<kierank> immediately
<kierank> exits*
<kierank> ah errors in the shell
<kierank> yes same error
<rbasak> try "in-target apt-get install linux-signed-generic-lts-xenial linux-signed-image-generic-lts-xenial=4.4.0.31.21 linux-headers-generic-lts-xenial=4.4.0.31.21"
<rbasak> Hopefully you'll see what I'm doing there.
<rbasak> apt-get will give you more information as to why not.
<rbasak> And you can follow down the tree by continuing to be more specific on the command line
<kierank> thanks, we are trying this now
<rbasak> Eventually you should get something more helpful, like something specific not being available.
<rbasak> Then we can look into why that is.
<rbasak> There is also "E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-signed-generic-lts-xenial" in your pastebin, which seems odd.
<rbasak> I don't see that package either.
<rbasak> That doesn't exist - it doesn't make sense to sign the headers package like that - and I don't see where a dependency on that might be coming from.
<January> what should the `ls -1` of `ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-lts-xenial/` look like?
<kierank> (January is working with me on this)
<sarnold> here's what my home mirror looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PQxfH7RNkt/
<rbasak> I don't know. Take a look at archive.ubuntu.com?
<January> we run `rename 's/~.*$/~14.04.1_amd64.udeb/' *` on `ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-lts-xenial` since the ISO seems to be always broken
<rbasak> That sounds very wrong.
<rbasak> "ISO seems to be always broken" -> if it's a bug, then we can look into that, but you can't hack around like that and expect things not to break eventually.
<January> Well unsure under which conditions filenames are broken but it was definitely an issue, after switching to 14.04.5 instead of 14.04.4 and removing the hack seems to work now
<January> rbasak: thanks anyway
<sarnold> all sorted?
<kierank> seems to be sorted, though the server wants to pxe boot first
<kierank> fixed that and it's good
<sarnold> woot
<sarnold> did the failed kickstart https validation cause any trouble?
<teward> anyone ever fiddled with a kubernetes cluster on LXD?
<teward> and *not* get it to detect the local LXD storage pool even though it's there?
<teward> oops solved it, LXD version conflictions
<teward> sarnold: did you ever get a response on the ngx_brotli issues you opened?
<sarnold> teward: no
<teward> thought not :p
<teward> but meh they're probably "not caring"
<teward> :P
<sarnold> yeah. "not my code bug google" or similar
<DenBeiren_> what package would you advise for transmission?
<plm> anyone see TJ- today? =D
<sarnold> no, he dropped off around the time of the huge netsplits..
<malgorath> Not sure if I ask this here, but its a start, I have 18.04 installed and trying to get lxc to work and I'm having issues getting it up and running. i keep getting failed to start as the message. I am running this as non-root user as unprivileged
<sarnold> anything in dmesg? how about the logs? lxc or lxd?
<malgorath> I'm using the lxc-start command if that helps
<malgorath> Really new to lxc, used docker a bit and usually I'm using something like virtual box
<sarnold> did you pick lxc for a specific reason? lxd is a lot neater imho :)
<malgorath> I was told LFCE has a section on the Linux Containers, not sure if its lxc or lxd
<rbasak> malgorath: what's the exact command you're typing that fails?
<rbasak> malgorath: separately there's #lxcontainers that has the experts. We're a little more generalist here.
<malgorath> lxc-create -t download -n 100 works fine, then I run lxc-start -n 100 -F
<malgorath> Error I get is: The container failed to start.
<rbasak> If you're starting new, I suggest you use the lxc command, rather than the older lxc-* interface
<rbasak> Start with https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/getting-started-cli/
<malgorath> ah maybe the tut I was using was old
<malgorath> https://linuxcontainers.org/lxc/getting-started/
<malgorath> ah I was close
<rbasak> IMHO that should be less prominent.
<rbasak> stgraber: ^
<malgorath> I missed something or was that to someone else?
<malgorath> rbasak, thanks for that link, already a big help
<rbasak> That was to a colleague to whom I'm giving feedback about the docs having misled you (IMHO) :)
<malgorath> Thanks again ^.^
<rbasak> You're welcome :)
<treehug88> I'm seeing weird errors building gnupg on ubuntu-rolling. Anyone know anything about that?
<sarnold> there's some warnings in the most recent build logs .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/2.2.8-3ubuntu1/+build/15328452
<sarnold> but it hasn't been rebuilt for over a month, maybe there's something newly busted?
<treehug88> seems like it, might be transitory. Just started seeing issues today . Here's an example: https://travis-ci.org/sobolevn/git-secret/jobs/439807252
<sarnold> thats a lot of red
<treehug88> yeah
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-11
<xnox> treehug88, you say rolling, but compiling on trusty?!
<xnox> using acient ruby?
<xnox> and then launch docker on trusty, to building something in bionic
<xnox> treehug88, why not ask travis to provide bionic in dist: straight away, instead of trusty?
<sarnold> is that possible?
<sarnold> I see much grumbling about trusty on travis ..
<xnox> ah based on https://github.com/travis-ci/travis-ci/issues/7260
<treehug88> xnox I've been adding features to and maintaining the bash scripts of git-secret itself. The test/build system isn't something I've worked on much. We'd definitely welcome PRs
<xnox> they did make `dist: xenial` work and then took it away
<xnox> treehug88, this is extremely painful to read, as the logs are not at all structured it seems
<xnox> but i think gnupg documentation fails to build on bionic atm
<xnox> Makefile:1185: recipe for target 'gnupg-module-overview.pdf' failed
<treehug88> xnox nice catch. Can we tell what's missing?
<xnox> treehug88, i got cross-eyed
<xnox> treehug88, if you can generate buildlogs with newlines that would be helpful
<xnox> or like try configuring/building gnupg without docs
<treehug88> good idea, thanks xnox
<patz0r> hey all, is there a way to install ubuntu server (18.04) without the cloud init stuff, or is there a better way to install if it I just want a very minimal installation without any extra stuff?
<patz0r> maybe i'm not understanding it correctly but it doesn't seem useful to me, like resetting hostname every reboot etc.
<cpaelzer> good morning
<cpaelzer> patz0r: if you do not provide a config to cloud-init it does almost nothing on first boot, and nothing at all later on
<cpaelzer> also it isn't big in terms of disk space, so there usually is really no need to go an extra mile to install without it
<patz0r> cpaelzer, thanks for that, i just found that when i change my server hostname, it changes back every reboot thanks to cloud-init scripts
<patz0r> I would rather not have these kind of scripts making changes, if you know what I mean
<cpaelzer> patz0r: I understand, but the question is who is providing the config so that it does so - do you run this in a cloud which provides metatdata?
<cpaelzer> I think we can still disable it by telling it in a local config file to ignore everything else, I need to check where exactly
<cpaelzer> but first lets make clear we understand where your config is from - so what service are you running on if I might ask?
<patz0r> i think it can be disabled with sudo touch /etc/cloud/cloud-init.disabled
<cpaelzer> patz0r: yes https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/boot.html
<patz0r> I guess I am finding a lot of changes in 18.04 which I'm not used to, I prefer a more traditional installation
<patz0r> i'm using other tools like ansible to manage my configs
<patz0r> so when i change something with ansible, and then cloud-init changes it back, that's annoying
<patz0r> maybe i just need to change how I am doing things
<cpaelzer> patz0r: if you are in a cloud that provides metadata cloud-init will do what it is told (e.g. set the hostname), cloud-init and ansible are not doing exactly the same things so I think they are fidn to live alongside for different purposes. yet obviously if there are conflicting configs both have to be modified to not fight about the setting
<patz0r> cpaelzer, thanks for that. I am not using ubuntu in any kind of cloud, and I don't have metadata servers or anything like that, which is why I don't want cloud-init
<patz0r> ubuntu has specific openstack images/installers, it makes sense it it's included in those, but not the default bare metal server installer
<cpaelzer> patz0r: the new installer uses the same mechanisms locally as in clouds so they can benefit of the same bugfixes and feature development, but it is mostly curtin they share https://curtin.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/overview.html and much less cloud-init features
<cpaelzer> personally I also like that I'm able to throw such images at bare metal as well and using cloud-init/curtin (through https://maas.io/ most of the time) will make it a usable "instance" without ahving to touch the installer ever
<cpaelzer> with LOC being known as lines of code, I doubt I can use LOL as "lines of log" :-/
<patz0r> thanks cpaelzer - i'm just a noob trying to manage my small fleet of servers and begin automating, i will just have to keep working through it and peel back the layers which are causing my problems as I discover them
<patz0r> i found a simple fix to disable cloud init from changing my hostnames on boot, but it made me wonder if I needed it at all or if it would be simpler not to have it
<cpaelzer> patz0r: I thought about the hostname resetting, and I agree that if you installed through the new installer it should be a one shot setting and no reoccuring one
<cpaelzer> patz0r: would you mind filing a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init or https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity
<cpaelzer> ping me when you have opened it, I'll make sure it has both bug tasks so the devs of it can consider making it a one shot action (or not, but with reasons)
<patz0r> Yea it seems the new installer created a config that is being applied at boot, rather than a static config I can modify
<patz0r> I had to go into /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg and change preserve_hostname: from false to true
<patz0r> I will open a bug there shortly if you think it is indded a bug
<patz0r> thank you for your help and advice
<cpaelzer> it is a community thing patz0r, so many people benefit from either having it being faster (than old install) or using its new features - it is only normal that there are rough edges that should be discussed
<patz0r> I can definitely see the advantages, but for me personally I think it would be nice to have a 'normal' installer and a 'cloud' installer for cloud images
<patz0r> I think I found my problem, maybe i should just be using the debian installer rather than the subiquity installer
<patz0r> https://blog.printk.io/2018/04/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-server-installer-differences/
<cpaelzer> patz0r: if you "just want the old style" yes
<patz0r> I actually normally prefer to use the minimal ISO installer, so I think that will solve my problem for now :)
<patz0r> i'm in the process of upgrading a lot of older machines from 14.04 and 16.04 to 18.04 and trying to maintain consistency, but it's hard with things like netplan and systemd changing
<patz0r> so I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible
<patz0r> well, I consider myself a linux noob and so I am finding it to be challenging :)
<cpaelzer> you are clearly not a noob, and challenges let us grow :-) I hope the further upgrading goes well
<patz0r> thanks cpaelzer nice chatting to you :)
<cpaelzer> yw
<zzarr> hello! I am trying to run a lxc, but I get "lxc-start: command not found"
<TJ-> zzarr: is package lxc-utils installed?
<zzarr> I'll have a look
<zzarr> no, and I can't find it with apt search lxc-utils ether
<zzarr> it's a brand new installation of Ubuntu server 18.04
<TJ-> !info lxc-utils bionic
<ubottu> lxc-utils (source: lxc): Linux Containers userspace tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.2 (bionic), package size 374 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<TJ-> zzarr: You'll need to enable the "universe" component
<zzarr> universe, thanks
<TJ-> zzarr: "sudo add-apt-repository universe"
<zzarr> thanks :)
<zzarr> nice
<zzarr> I got "Failed to load rcfile" when running lxc-start
<zzarr> where should the rcfile be located and what should be in it?
<a_ok> So I have set up NUT the way I want it with upssched. However the shutdown command that I have runs as the nut user. Unfortunatly that user has no permissions to terminate the system. What is a good way to do this?
<blackflow> polkit trickery or passwordless sudo for a script that only contains the shutdown call
<blackflow> maybe 'pkexec poweroff' even suffices
<a_ok> blackflow: I'm afraid that polkit needs a host of things like a logind session. Sudo seems to be the easiest route
<a_ok> thanks!
<blackflow> yw
<ahasenack> good morning
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: is it ok to have a Bug-Fedora in a dep3 header?
<ahasenack> looks fine to me, but I haven't seen that in a debian or ubuntu package yet
<cpaelzer> hi ahasenack
<cpaelzer> I think it is fine
<cpaelzer> it might be out of spec, but personally I think useful+reasonable are the only tag guidelines there
<cpaelzer> unless you want to have them processed by scripts, but that isn't important for bug-fedora
<ahasenack> the dep3 spec says Bug-<Vendor>
<ahasenack> so yeah
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: another question, I don't remember our discussion from the sprint. Should I refresh a patch that applies as-is from upstream, but a) with offset; b) with "noise" (--show-c-func style)?
<ahasenack> rbasak IIRC likes to be able to compare the patch with upstream in these cases and expected a 100% match. But this is a small patch, easily verified by visual inspection
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: if it applied with dquilt push --fuzz=0 then keep it as is
<cpaelzer> if forced to modify for this (forbidden fuzz) or anything else, then full refresh with "the good" quilt config
<cpaelzer> that is what I remember
<ahasenack> it applies
<ahasenack> ok
<cpaelzer> TL;DR: keep them as-is if working
<rbasak> I think the conclusion was that usually we'd want quilt patches to be refreshed with the standard parameters, with the exception that if it applies directly from upstream, then leave as-is
<rbasak> Yeah
<cpaelzer> and we said that in most cases this would match tags "upstream, link" would be as-is and "backport, link" would be with refresh
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: is there a place to record why forwarding wasn't needed?
<ahasenack> maybe the long description?
<ahasenack> I would love "forwarded" to allow for a short explanation after the "no, ", or "not-needed, "
<ahasenack> that was probably Karl's intent with the second Description field
<cpaelzer> in the long desc
<cpaelzer> I sometimes added Forwarding-Info: <txt>
<cpaelzer> but that is out of spec as much as everything else
<cpaelzer> and since it could one day collide with something the description is probably better
<cpaelzer> I put notes there since a while
<ahasenack> ok
<cpaelzer> I put notes there since a while
<cpaelzer> sorry, key+enter in wrong chan
<DenBeiren> i'm having troubles mounting a share from one server into another :s
<DenBeiren> i can't get the rights as they should be
<DenBeiren> on the serverside (nfs ubuntu) the rights are 777, on the client side (nfs ubuntu) 750
<DenBeiren> i've found so many tutorials i can't see the trees trough the forest
<ahasenack> does anybody know how a2query (from apache2) know the difference between a module that's just not enabled, versus one that was disabled via a2dismod?
<ahasenack> specifically these two outputs: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/mbZnqfrxVY/
<ahasenack> it's either "no module matches <name>"
<ahasenack> or "no module matches <name> (disabled by site administrator)"
<ahasenack> in both cases, the symlink in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ does not exist
<ahasenack> so I don't know where else it could be recorded
<TJ-> ahasenack: maybe /var/lib/apache2/module/ ?
<kierank> rbasak: after yesterday's preseed change we have this error when trying to install
<kierank> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1076247/after-clean-install-of-ubuntu-14-04-i-get-shim-signed-error
<kierank> The fix suggested works but it's a bit strange
<rbasak> kierank: can you try again in a few hours please, and/or after a remirror?
<rbasak> There was a broken time window earlier today. It's been fixed I believe (and tooling changed to try to prevent a regression).
<kierank> rbasak: sure
<Zahovay> Hello guys, can any of you help me? we just made a new website, I would like to check if my server is protected against known attacks
<teward> Zahovay: if you have no objections to me pointing OpenVAS and Nessus at your site I'll be happy to generate a report for you
<teward> but note that that has some risks - you're trusting someone else to identify whether your site is 'safe'
<teward> and you're trusting they won't destroy your site :P
<Zahovay> teward: well its better if we know this now, instead of after launch
<DammitJim> what does this do: Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins {
<DammitJim>         "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}";
<DammitJim> on /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades ?
<DammitJim> it seems I have security, updates, proposed and backports commented out, but not that first line
<DammitJim> I have been instructed to disable all automatic updates, but first wanted to understand what that line meant
<ahasenack> TJ-: yep, it's in there, thanks!
<plm> TJ-: hey =D
<rbasak> DammitJim: it's the release pocket. It's active during development of a release (ie. before the release date) and inactive after.
<TJ-> plm: hiya. script isn't ready yet; got other things ahead of it
<plm> TJ-: all right, not problem. The important is that you have success running ubuntu armhf on LXD using qemu-sttic, right? Now just missing the script =D
<plm> TJ-: do you think that until next sunday the script will be ready?
<TJ-> plm: I'm going to spend an hour on it tomorrow my time (in the UK)
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: I won't be around tomorrow to ping you within your timezone, sorry. Were you planning to also handle https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1792400 for trusty? It's the same version of samba that is in xenial, and you updated that one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1792400 in samba (Ubuntu Trusty) "smbd failed in host when both lxd container and host have smbd" [Undecided,Triaged]
<DammitJim> do you guys know why when I try to mkfs.xfs for a new logical volume that is in a software RAID 1 configuration, my system crashes?
<DammitJim> any known issueson Ubuntu 16.04 that would cause this?
<sarnold> do simpler operations like dd over the logical volume show the same issue?
<sarnold> can you use mkfs.xfs on simpler block devices? individual block devices? files?
<DammitJim> I could try that
<_KaszpiR_> what do you mean by 'crashes'?
<DammitJim> the putty session freezes after the mkfs.xfs /dev/arraylv/activelv
<DammitJim> and when I go to the console (this is a VM), there is a crash dump of addresses and stuff
<DammitJim> maybe a different question... is there such a thing as setting up LVM on top of a software RAID 1?
<blackflow> of course. with mdadm usually. LVM can do raid too but I never tried that.
<blackflow> it'd be interesting to see that dump, top of it more than the bottom. pic even if you can't pastebin.
<DammitJim> let me try
<DammitJim> I'm having to see if I can get support from Canonical and pay for this problem since I need it resolved right away
<DammitJim> *sigh*
<blackflow> that'd be swell.
<sarnold> I think I'd expect lvm to be able to stack on top of mdadm..
<DammitJim> do you think I can get support right away or is this something where one needs to have a support plan in place?
<DammitJim> sarnold, apparently that's normal (in CentOS)
<sarnold> but you might be better served by zfs instead https://pthree.org/2012/12/04/zfs-administration-part-i-vdevs/
<DammitJim> but for some reason things aren't working for the company that is doing this install on Ubuntu
<mason> Eh? mdadm is fine underneath lvm - what's breaking?
<mason> DammitJim:
<sarnold> hey mason :)
<mason> sarnold: o/
<DammitJim> when I try to mkfs.xfs /dev/arraylv/activelv
<DammitJim> the system crashes
<mason> DammitJim: That's not supposed to happen.
<DammitJim> correcto
<mason> DammitJim: What's the underlying storage?
<DammitJim> 2 fusionIO cards
<DammitJim> ESXi on the host
<DammitJim> the server I'm configuring is a VM
<_KaszpiR_> why on earth you want to make a raid1 on vm?
<blackflow>  +1 for the ZFS recommendation.
<DammitJim> because of redundancy of the fusionIO cards
<blackflow> _KaszpiR_: why not, the storage of a VM can be actual physical hardware
<mason> DammitJim: So, does it also bomb out with something other than XFS? I'd vary that since you can.
<_KaszpiR_> just use proper SAN?
<blackflow> it's usually like that in modern clouds where compute nodes are separate from storage, iscsi galore
<DammitJim> ext4
<mason> DammitJim: It bombs out with ext4?
<DammitJim> yes ma
<DammitJim> mason
<DammitJim> gosh, I'm torn... I don't know if I need to get support or spend the time troubleshooting this myself
<mason> DammitJim: Can you get a vmcore? Do you see a stack trace?
<DammitJim> I'm sure Ubuntu Advantage is not cheap
<_KaszpiR_> what kind of service you want to host on that vm?
<DammitJim> IBM DB2
<DammitJim> mason, vmcore?
<DammitJim> there is a stack trace on the console... how can I grab it? is it all saved to a file?
<mason> DammitJim: If you have a chance to vary the FusionIO cards that'd be useful too. Also, have you tried dropping mdadm and just having lvm as the base on *one*?
<DammitJim> no, we just came across this
<mason> DammitJim: The other thing that comes to mind is, try what you're doing as a once-off with only one underlying device in the mdadm.
<mason> Basically, twiddle all the available knobs to map where it fails and where it doesn't.
<DammitJim> yeah
<mason> DammitJim: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/kdump-config.8.html
<DammitJim> I wish there was something else to look at that would tell me where to go
<mason> DammitJim: If you can get a vmcore that'll be hugely useful.
<blackflow> DammitJim: well that dump will tell you _where_ the crash occurs
<mason> Not a bad start really. :P
<sarnold> DammitJim: I think the price seems fair, especially compared to the cost of your time https://www.ubuntu.com/support/plans-and-pricing
<_KaszpiR_> hm this reminds me some bug with multipath under some system.....
<DammitJim> what?
<_KaszpiR_> someone had vm with multiple disks like you with multipath enabled and it was causing some weird shit&dumps
<_KaszpiR_> remembering it through a haze, so ignore it.
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-12
<DammitJim> I don't think there is multipath for fusionIO cards on a host
<sarnold> heh, yeah, there *better* be only a single pcie path to such a thing..
<DammitJim> I'm not sure why _KaszpiR_ said that
<sarnold> because your bug reminded him of his bug..
<rbasak> cpaelzer_: are yo affected by the git-ubuntu libreadline problem?
<rbasak> If so, bug 1796017 and "sudo snap refresh --channel=edge/gawk-readline-fix git-ubuntu" to test the fix please.
<ubottu> bug 1796017 in usd-importer "git ubuntu build-source fails with missing libreadline.so.6" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796017
<cpaelzer_> rbasak: I have seen the bug but did not yet hit it myself
<cpaelzer> rbasak: but mostly because I never use build-source
<cpaelzer> let me try
<cpaelzer> rbasak: the original reporter already tested your case btw
<cpaelzer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/usd-importer/+bug/1796017/comments/13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1796017 in usd-importer "git ubuntu build-source fails with missing libreadline.so.6" [Critical,In progress]
<cpaelzer> right?
<cpaelzer> I have a similar but not the same fail trying it
<cpaelzer> checking the fix now
<cpaelzer> rbasak: tested and confirmed, posted so on the bug
<rbasak> Thanks!
<rbasak> That's interesting.
<rbasak> I wanted some wider testing because I wasn't sure my test/reproducer was exactly the same in all cases.
<rbasak> I agree good to land now though
<computa_mike> Hi people - I 'm having some issues trying to enable a self signed SSL cert on Nginx on ubuntu 16.04 - for some reason the server I have doesn't have the nice sites-enabled folders.  How can I troubleshoot TLS handshaking?  I've tried curling locally (on the server) and I get : curl: (35) gnutls_handshake() failed: The TLS connection was non-properly terminated.
<blackflow> computa_mike: iirc you need special flags for curl to ignore invalid certs. self-signed is invalid in that context, unless you have the CA you signed it with, on the client side, and used. to debug these issues look closer into nginx logs, you can in crease verbosity. sites-enabled pattern is arbitrary and can be created if it doesn't exist.
<computa_mike> blackflow: - ok.. I can check that out - looking at the man page -k should be it
<computa_mike> blackflow: thanks for the help - still got a problem but I think it's an NGINX issue - probably one of these PICNIC errors...
<blackflow> increase verbosity for the nginx' error log. if oyu set it to debug, iirc, it'll spit out quite a lot of things, so don't do it on a busy prod server :)
<computa_mike> blackflow: good to know - this is a dev server we're testing some authentication stuff on.  We used to have Facebook authentication onto our site but they want like https endpoints to redirect to, and as this is a dev server I was going to throw a self signed cert on there - I was all like 'how hard can it be right?  I mean there's loads of guides about how to do this..'
<blackflow> computa_mike: if that server is accessible over public internet, just shove a free letsencrypt cert in there. if you're testing, test as close as to real production env, which means proper certs, not self signed ones.
<computa_mike> blackflow: I did consider letsencrypt - but it's not a publicly accessible server.
<computa_mike> blackflow: I've found the nginx channel - I'll see if they have any ideas on how I can see why handshaking is failing.  I wonder if it's how I made the certs
<lordievader> computa_mike: Do you have control over the DNS?
<lordievader> If so, letsencrypt also supports challenges via DNS.
<computa_mike> lordievader: I dont' have DNS - but there is a team that does - maybe I can get them to sort that out for us.
<computa_mike> lordievader: thanks - that's good to know.
<tomreyn> computa_mike: i have no first hand experience with it, but i suspect all third party SSO systems such as facebooks' will (intentionally) fail to work for authenticating to a non internet resource
<computa_mike> tomreyn: We have been able to get it to work with Twitter - they currently still support http - and it works with our internal site so far - that will probably change in the future when they mandate that all endpoints are https - it's bound to happen
<tomreyn> doh, twitter allows you to authenticate to resources they can't even verify exist? that's crazy.
<computa_mike> tomreyn: google do it too...
<tomreyn> weird, maybe i'm just not getting how this can be operated securely. and maybe it's a design flaw.
<tomreyn> (probably and hopefully the former ;) )
<computa_mike> tomreyn: my understanding is that you pass some security tokens to - in this instance twitter - these tokens are unique to you, and are passed by https.  This redirects the browser to the user, and they are asked whether the application is allowed to log them in.  If they agree, then the application ID is stored against their twitter profile (so they don't have to agree again) and the application redirects to th
<computa_mike> e address that is configured.  Twitter - i suppose - don't care where the address is.  Their job is to verify that the application ID and client secret that you presented securely are correct.  Facebook are now requiring that the address be an https address - they may also have other restrictions (like - google will only pass you back to an address that is 'real' - like it has a correct top level domain)
<tomreyn> i see, so google does care about it at least in parts.
<computa_mike> tomreyn: dns tampering could redirect the user back to some fake or different site, but if the site wants to do something then I still think they need the client and secret credentials to do stuff - but it would be an interesting exercise - like if you had a coffee shop and you provided DNS, could you stand up a fake application end point?  and if so what could you grab (name, email maybe) -
<computa_mike> tomreyn: thanks - you've given me an idea to explore the security of oauth within untrusted networks.
<tomreyn> my pleasure :)
<tomreyn> thanks for discussing it.
<computa_mike> hey people - just figured out what I did wrong.  The default site was listening on 443 without a cert and it was failing - It seems strange that if there's a specific site set up with a cert that you'd need to remember to disable 443 on default because it won't work otherwise
<computa_mike> so - it's lunchtime here so I need to disappear - thanks for all your help people on the #ubuntu-server channel/
<computa_mike> cheerio
<a8o> Anybody have a recommendation for doing office VM's on office Ubuntu server?  I'm wanting to do windows PDC's and some linux VMs.  I've got some running right now in VMWare ESX and later Virtualbox cause VMWare is limiting my CPU's and don't have the license money
<a8o> Was debating keeping using Virtualbox or using KVM.  My main goal is to be able to do snapshots and backup VM's between machines and maybe do offsite backup.  not sure if virtualbox or kvm will be easier for that kind of hting
<sdeziel> a8o: I always do my VM snapshots offline so I don't know if that is what you are after. That said, those offline snaps are easy to send to remote machines/offsite when using libvirt backed by ZFS
<a8o> Do you like suspend the machines to get the snaps?
<a8o> I have 2 physical servers.  The idea is to backup vm's from one to the other so if I ever have a physical machine go down I can still run critical vms
<a8o> I've used VM's forever but doing it with business ciritical stuff and backing up to another server is new to me.
<sdeziel> a8o: I don't suspend as I set it up to have a snapshot done on VM bootup
<a8o> so everytime you reboot it does a snap.  That's pretty cool
<sdeziel> a8o: suspending should work. The snapshot shipping portion is only ZFS
<a8o> I haven't done much with ZFS
<a8o> so that'll be new for me
<a8o> Right now I'm mainly trying to figure out if I should standardize on Virtualbox or KVM.
<a8o> if one is easier to manage and backup than the other.
<sdeziel> a8o: I prefer KVM through libvirt but let's see what others have to recommend
<a8o> virtualbox is what I use day to day.  but that's for desktop stuff, not sure if it's up to snuff for business critical things
<lordievader> I strongly dislike Virtualbox. Oracle, blegh.
<lordievader> I use Qemu/libvirt for all my virtual machine needs.
<a8o> lordievader: Sweet!  Do you do any sort of backup/snapshots between machines?
<a8o> I'm setting up a machine now on KVM. But the snapshot/backup between servers part is new to me.
<lordievader> I backup certain dirs on the vm's. But not entire images.
<a8o> is it too space intensive?
<lordievader> My vm's are not critical enough (mostly home use). Besides everything is managed by Puppet. If something does go down I can easily re-create it.
<a8o> oh nice.  would love to do more with Puppet.
<a8o> For this office it's Windows Domain Controllers.  Keeping Active Directory and all that junk backed up for failure is why I wanted to do snapshots.  Can't really filesystem back it up.
<a8o> I tried to setup LInux as a Secondary Domain Controller but they have a legacy AD setup that's a bit hosed so couldn't get stuff to work with Samba4.  So this will be next best thing I think
<lordievader> Libvirt does support making snapshots. But you need to have your disks in qcow2 format.
<sdeziel> a8o: there is a qemu-agent thing that should let tell the VM to make it's disk/fs consistent when you take a live backup/snapshot. This requires cooperation from the guest of course
<a8o> lordievader: oh that's good to know.  I've got the disks in vdi now so I'll convert to test.
<lordievader> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-create-create-snapshot-in-linux-kvm-vmdomain/
<a8o> sdeziel: Oh nice, I'll check that out.
<TJ-> a8o: there's another AD alternative, freeIPA which uses 389-ds, which can be configured to do AD replication. e.g. https://directory.fedoraproject.org/docs/389ds/howto/howto-one-way-active-directory-sync.html
<a8o> TJ-: oh really!  Have you tried to connecting it a old AD?
<TJ-> a8o: how 'old' ?
<a8o> I would totally love to have a LInux PDC
<a8o> like 2003 or so old.  That's been upgrade to 2008 then 2012 then 2018.  Apparently the AD domain name is what messes it up for me cause it doesn't follow proper format
<a8o> zentyal is what I tried using to connect to existing domain controller.
<TJ-> a8o: Windows 2003 is well-supported in 389-ds; here's another guide about configuring sync which talks about 2003 tasks. https://www.port389.org/docs/389ds/howto/howto-windowssync.html
<a8o> TJ-: thanks, reading it now...
<DammitJim> man, for those of you who remember my problem with the system crashing when formatting to xfs/ext4
<DammitJim> it turns out that we were supposed to wait for the raid 1 array to finish building
<DammitJim> after that, I had no issues formatting the LVs
<DammitJim> I wish the system would give you a warning of some sort so that you don't format at this time or something...
<teward> that's more or less "common sense" for RAID, just saying.
<teward> DammitJim: you usually need to let *any* RAID array build before you use it
<teward> for best performance
<DammitJim> it seems this is NOT an issue with CentOS, though
<teward> CentOS is weird :P
<teward> don't compare CentOS to Ubuntu :p
<DammitJim> I'm trying not to, but that's how this whole thing unwound
<DammitJim> they were doing it on CentOS so they expected Ubuntu to work the same way
<DammitJim> but gosh, crashing the system is pretty bad, I mean... I would expect some measures to not allow the system to do that?
<DammitJim> but maybe I'm expecting too much and that functionality is too hard to implement or there are reasons why it's the way it is
<teward> DammitJim: RAID is pain, whether it's Software RAID or done via a hardware RAID PERC card
<teward> :P
<DammitJim> understood
<teward> best to build the array THEN mess with data :P
<DammitJim> so, I have an Ubuntu VM and the swap is only 4GB
<DammitJim> I need to make it at least 32GB (this server is running 64GB of RAM)
<DammitJim> what is the best way to do that?
<compdoc> which version? 18.04 uses a file now, and not a partition
<teward> add a swap file, presuming you have enough disk space allocated
<teward> lol ninja'd :P
<DammitJim> 16.04
<DammitJim> I have space available in the volume group
<DammitJim> no, crap, I don't have that much available in the volume group!
<DammitJim> It looks like I'm going to have to add another hard drive just for this
<compdoc> the procedure is something like, turn swap off, grow partition, turn swap on
<sdeziel> DammitJim: you could maybe shrink a couple of LVs?
<compdoc> you can use a swap file, even with 16.04
<DammitJim> probably not... my PV is 40GB and I was going to set up swap to be 64GB LOL
<sdeziel> well file of LV doesn't change that space issue :)
<DammitJim> nothing wrong with adding a virtual hard drive just for this, right?
<sdeziel> perfectly fine
<TJ-> DammitJim: how about a zram swap block device?
<tomreyn> or you could just configure the service son this server so it doesn't need to swap
<DammitJim> does it matter if I add the virtual hard drive to the VG?
<sdeziel> DammitJim: in that case you could also put the swap directly on the whole drive (/dev/vdb) and not worry about partitioning and such
<DammitJim> oh no, IBM DB2's best practices say to have it
<DammitJim> sdeziel, I'm starting to like that idea
<DammitJim> when I do: sudo swapon -s, it says: Filename: /dev/dm-1
<DammitJim> what does that mean? where is this swap space coming from?
<TJ-> DammitJim: "ls -l /dev/mapper | grep dm-1"
<tomreyn> or: dmsetup ls
<DammitJim> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       7 Oct 11 22:10 ubuntutemplate16--vg-swap_1 -> ../dm-1
<sdeziel> DammitJim: I don't know if you want this additional swap space to be on your RAID array but if yes, adding a single drive won't do it
<DammitJim> why is it that df doesn't show this?
<sdeziel> DammitJim: df shows filesystem space usage, swap is no fs
<tomreyn> df never shows swap
<DammitJim> no, I won't have this on the raid array
<TJ-> DammitJim: because swap is not a mounted file system
<DammitJim> ah, thanks for clarifying that
<DammitJim> rookie
<DammitJim> so, effectively in my case, swap is an LV?
<sdeziel> looks like it
<tomreyn> lvs vg/swap-1
<DammitJim> hhhmmm... I wonder if I can just add the hard drive to the volume group and then just expand that LV
<TJ-> DammitJim: should be able to
<DammitJim> I think I'm going to do that
<sdeziel> DammitJim: why not just grow the disk?
<DammitJim> brb
<DammitJim> sdeziel, grow the disk how?
<DammitJim> I think when one "grows" the disk in VMWare
<DammitJim> then a new "drive" shows up in Ubuntu
<sdeziel> DammitJim: really?
<DammitJim> and one has to fdisk it, then add it to the VG
<DammitJim> right?
<teward> eh
<teward> "it depends"
<DammitJim> at least, that's how I understand it...
<DammitJim> YIKES!
<teward> because VMware if you expand the disk and not add a second disk
<sdeziel> I don't like having a VG spanning across RAID and non-RAID disks
<DammitJim> learning a new thing today... yet again!
<teward> it'll just expand the existing disk volume
<teward> it depends on the VM's configuration
<DammitJim> sdeziel, I don't have such a setup
<Epx998> whats the channel for cosmic/
<Epx998> ?
<sdeziel> DammitJim: were you not using RAID?
<Ussat> NO......when you "grow" the disk in vmware, a new disk does not "show up"
<teward> Epx998: #ubuntu+1
<DammitJim> sdeziel, I was using RAID but only for the DB2 configuration
<teward> DammitJim: if you grow a disk in VMware no new disk shows up, you just see 'extra space' on the disk after you reboot the VM
<DammitJim> Ussat, when I do an: sudo dmesg | grep sd
<TJ-> DammitJim: add the disk, pvcreate /dev/new-disk; vgextend VG /dev/new-disk
<teward> if you add an additional disk to the VM on its own volume store or such, then that's a different issue
<DammitJim> I'll see a new sdc or sde
<teward> then it shows as a second disk
<sdeziel> DammitJim: OK then simply grow the disk that's under your PV then you'll be able to grow the LVs as you see fit
<DammitJim> sdeziel, yup, that's what I was going to do
<sdeziel> DammitJim: adding a disk is more complicated than simply growing the one you already have
<sdeziel> DammitJim: IMHO at least :)
<Ussat> Trust me on this, I have hundreads of *nix systems in Vmware esxi
<DammitJim> Ussat, I trust you and I'm going to do it now
<Ussat> when you GROW a disk on vmware esxi it grows
<DammitJim> ugh, I have to delete my snapshots first
<sdeziel> Ussat: will the guest notice  it live?
<Ussat> No, the guest will not. You need to tell the guest it has a bigger disk then
<DammitJim> oh man, I can't do anything because of a backup that is taking 2 hours!!!
<Ussat> and resize whatever you want/need
<DammitJim> Ussat, how do you tell it that it has a bigger disk?
<Ussat> hold on
<DammitJim> I normally have to sudo fdisk
<DammitJim> and then n, p, 2 (1 already exists), Enter, Enter, t, 8f, w, q
<DammitJim> :D
<TJ-> I think pvresize can be run on the 'disk' to detect the growth
<DammitJim> OMG, that would be wonderful!
<DammitJim> I knew it shouldn't be this difficult
<sdeziel> depends on how things are laid out
<TJ-> but if the disk is partitioned and the PV is a partition the partition needs to be extended first
<Ussat> https://www.rootusers.com/use-gparted-to-increase-disk-size-of-a-linux-native-partition/
<Ussat> is one way
<sdeziel> you can put your PV on the bare disk or have it in a partition
<sdeziel> Ussat: thx
<sdeziel> having the PV reside in a partition is more classical
<Ussat> and yes, it depends o=n how it was origionally set up, is it a LV or not..etc
<DammitJim> ah, I see... so, using gparted... yeah, I get it
<sdeziel> hmm, I always move partitions boundaries while the VM is running
<Ussat> sdeziel, you CAN do that
<sdeziel> find it annoying to boot a liveCD just for that
<Ussat> again, it depends on origional setup and how carefull you are
<DammitJim> +1 sdeziel
<TJ-> DammitJim: if the disk grows, I'd use parted to add a partition to the end that uses all the new space, then "kpartx -u" or "partprobe /dev/sdX" then "pvcreate /dev/SDXy; vgextend VG /dev/sdXy"
<sdeziel> Ussat: I was wondering what was the command to have the kernel re-check what kind of disk it had attached to it
<Ussat> lots of ways to skin a cat
<sdeziel> poor cats
<DammitJim> TJ-, that's exaclyt what I do... I ADD a partition to the end
<DammitJim> but the original partition cannot be "grown"
<DammitJim> I know, I'm allergic to them
<TJ-> DammitJim: right, but that doesn't matter
<sdeziel> DammitJim: yes it can and should IMHO
<DammitJim> but I appreciate the conversation because I had forgotten we can boot gparted to do what you guys were talking about
<TJ-> the original partition, if trapped by another immediately following it, cannot be grown
<DammitJim> thanks guys
<DammitJim> man, I really have big problems here
<TJ-> DammitJim: I do this stuff online from the live system; no need to have to boot into something else
<DammitJim> why is it my veeam backup is only running @ 75MB/s
<DammitJim> TJ-, I don't think I can grow the virtual drive on VMWare while the VM is running
<DammitJim> or is there a secret command to tell the VM to refresh whatever it is to know the drive now has 50GB more of space?
<TJ-> DammitJim: I think that depends on the hyervisor
<DammitJim> oh
<sdeziel> DammitJim: in the VM, try: echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan
<DammitJim> when should I do that sdeziel
<sdeziel> DammitJim: once VMWare is done growing the VM's disk
<DammitJim> ah
<sdeziel> DammitJim: you can also do "echo 1 > /sys/class/block/sda/device/rescan" but not all device type have that rescan file (virtio disk don't have it here for some reason)
<DammitJim> ok
<sdeziel> DammitJim: I don't know VMWare at all but I just tested with QEMU/KVM/libvirt and resizing the guest disk followed by: virsh qemu-monitor-command squid --hmp "block_resize drive-virtio-disk0 12G"
<sdeziel> worked as the VM picked up the larger disk
<DammitJim> what the what?
<compdoc> heh
<compdoc> he said all things are possible under the heavens
<DammitJim> for Him they are, but not for me w/o Him
<sdeziel> DammitJim: ?
<DammitJim> don't pay attention to me... I'm going crazy 'cause I can't do anything you guys mentioned until this backup is done of the server (the backup created a snapshot)
#ubuntu-server 2018-10-13
<plus2equalsme> Feel like this is a silly question. I'm in need of some help fine-tuning my acpi settings (running 18.04.1 server on a laptop, and the defaults aren't doing what I want them to do)
<plus2equalsme> basically, what I need to do is ignore the lid switch (aka, do nothing when the lid is closed) and blank the screen after a certain amount of time, without powering down anything else, and be able to bring the screen back up when I use the keyboard or trackpad
<sarnold> plus2equalsme: https://wiki.debian.org/SystemdSuspendSedation HandleLidSwitch=ignore probably does the trick
<plus2equalsme> thank you sarnold I will look at that. Not sure how I didn't find it before (almost everything I've looked at assumes running X)
<sarnold> plus2equalsme: because there's only a thousand systemd manpages and how the heck would you know to look in the one for login.conf to find this :)
<plus2equalsme> True that sarnold
<plus2equalsme> :)
<sarnold> honestly I stumbled on this by complete accident one day..
<sarnold> I can't recall now what I was researching but it sure wasn't this ;) hehe
<plus2equalsme> hehehe lucky me that you did! now if only I can figure out how to blank the screen but still be able to bring it back up if I need to (aka, if I can't get in via ssh)
<sarnold> yah :/ I haven't just stumbled on that one
<plus2equalsme> Oooooooo, I think I did, at least partway. the beginning of the "magical incantation" (as I saw it referred to not long ago) is setterm. Looking at manpage now
<plus2equalsme> might also need to install vbetool, apparently
<plus2equalsme> ok, gonna go check some things (machine is physically elsewhere
<plus2equalsme> sarnold HandleLidSwitch=ignore worked. Currently waiting on the setterm (smallest interval is 1 minute)
<plus2equalsme> for future referrence, in case anyone else ever asks and I'm not here, setterm also works. Tomorrow I'll have to look at scripting it so that it's automatic anytime the machine reboots.
<plus2equalsme> thank you so much
<plus2equalsme> but now it's time to start getting ready for bed
<ShellcatZero> Hi, after an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, it appears dnsmasq was uninstalled and the machine lost all networking ability.  I managed to get internet back up on the server with a basic config for /etc/netplan, but the machine still cannot resolve local hosts from the DNS.  Any help is appreciated.
<ShellcatZero> I ended up just adding entries to the /etc/hosts file, but this doesn't help me when the hosts move to other IP addresses, still looking for a better solution.
<tomreyn> ShellcatZero: do you have a search domain configured?
<ShellcatZero> how would I do that tomreyn?
<ShellcatZero> or check?
<tomreyn> i just installed 18.04.1 server using the live server installer to help you trouble shoot, it's booting now.
<tomreyn> so /etc/resolv.conf contains the search domain configuration here
<tomreyn> where /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink to /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<tomreyn> this systems' NIC is configured via dhcp
<ShellcatZero> right, and /etc/resolv.conf always gets overwritten from another config file, I didn't think the stub was supposed to be editted directly
<tomreyn> you're right, it says "This file is managed by man:systemd_resolved(8). Do not edit."
<tomreyn> it also says "To manage man:resolv.con(5) in a different way, replace this symlink by  a static file or different symlink"
<tomreyn> and  "See man:systemd-resolved-service(8) for details about the supported modes of operation for /etc/resolv.conf"
<ShellcatZero> right, I haven't found anything helpful from there so far.  Between netplan, NetworkManager, and systemd-networkd, I am not sure what the most appropriate method is proper DNS configuration.
<ShellcatZero> or systemd-resolved
<tomreyn> ShellcatZero: by default ubuntu *server* 18.04 uses systemd-networkd, optionally with netplan. https://netplan.io/examples#dhcp-and-static-addressing
<ShellcatZero> Yep, that's what I used for my netplan config
<tomreyn> and it didn't giver you a search domain in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<tomreyn> AKA man:netplan(5) http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/man5/netplan.5.html -> "   Common properties for all device types" -> "       nameservers (mapping)"
<ShellcatZero> that file shows "nameserver 127.0.0.53", but the file says to check "systemd-resolve --status" for the actual nameservers, and the output there is listing my router as the nameserver
<tomreyn> i'm asking about search domain , not nameserver
<ShellcatZero> by that file, I mean /etc/resolv.conf
<tomreyn> ...since you said you can't resolve local domain names
<ShellcatZero> it does not list a search domain in that file for me, but none of my other servers list a search domain there either
<tomreyn> i see. so those local domains you said cant be resolved must be resolved by the nameservers the other servers have configured. are those the same nameservers you have configured on this server?
<ShellcatZero> correct, but the other servers are on 16.04, and this one was just upgraded to 18.04
<tomreyn> ok, but name resolution should still work the same. hmm. is this a virtual server maybe?
<ShellcatZero> from the netplan man page you gave, I may indeed need to provide a search field in the YAML for this to work right. This is not a virtual server
<tomreyn> if you don't have a search line in /etc/resolv.conf on the other servers, you wouldn't need add a 'search' record on the netplan YAML on this system either.
<tomreyn> that's unless the 16.04 servers have the 'search' line on /etc/network/interfaces instead as 'dns-search'
<ShellcatZero> they do not
<ShellcatZero> the subtle difference in 18.04 is that systemd-resolved is managing the networking now
<tomreyn> then i guess they resolve the 'internal domains' via their resolvers. you can test this using, for example, dig.   dig internaldomainname.lan @ubuntu1604serversresolver
<tomreyn> replace "internaldomainname.lan" by an internal domain name, replace "ubuntu1604serversresolver" by a 'nameserver' configured on a ubuntu 16.04 servers' /etc/resolve.conf (and keep the @ character)
<ShellcatZero> dig works
<ShellcatZero> but I still cannot ssh or ping by hostname
<tomreyn> that'd be a network configuration issue then
<tomreyn> (outside of this server)
<tomreyn> where 'network' can also mean 'firewall'
<tomreyn> try to ssh and ping to an internal servers' ip address
<ShellcatZero> this is the only server having this issue though, I can ping/ssh by hostnames from any of the other servers, and the other servers can resolve this hostname just fine, but this hostname cannot resolve names on the other machines
<tomreyn> so "systemd-resolve internaldomainname.lan" fails?
<ShellcatZero> it does indeed
<ShellcatZero> according to "iptables -L", the firewall config matches the other machines as well
<tomreyn> to confirm, "systemd-resolve --status" shows, for ths main NIC, the 18.04 servers' gateway as 'DNS Servers', and no 'DNS Domain'?
<tomreyn> ths -> the
<ShellcatZero> that is correct
<tomreyn> when you ran dig, did you use the 18.04 servers' gateway ffor "ubuntu1604serversresolver"?
<tomreyn> (i.e. is it the same ip address?)
<ShellcatZero> Yes
<tomreyn> hmm, i'm puzzled now :-/
<ShellcatZero> the machine can ssh/ping by ip just fine as well
<ShellcatZero> I'll keep looking into it, and possibly post to askubuntu about the issue
<tomreyn> maybe try "systemctl restart systemd-resolvd.service" and keep an eye on syslog
<tomreyn> ...also while you repeat the lookups for local hostnames
<ShellcatZero> no errors observed in syslog
<ShellcatZero> oh, wait a second, dig actually does not work
<ShellcatZero> I misinterpreted the output
<tomreyn> appending +short can help
<tomreyn> if you run the same dig command on the 16.04 servers, does it work there?
<tomreyn> and is the ";; SERVER: " responding the query identical
<ShellcatZero> dig works fine on the 16.04 machines.  I'm not sure I understand your second question
<ShellcatZero> the other machines are receiving the exact same response from the 18.04 machine, if that's what you're asking
<tomreyn> the non shortened output (i.e. run dig without '+short') of the identical dig command you run on the 16.04 and 18.04 servers should contain a line starting ";; SERVER: "
<tomreyn> i'm asking whether the rest of this line is identical on both the 16.04 and 18.04 servers
<tomreyn> this is the resolver which responded to the dig query.
<tomreyn> if the same resolver responded the same request (as indicated in the ";; QUESTION SECTION") differently for the 16.04 and 18.04 servers, then we have to assume that your 18.04 server's IP address is not considered to be allowed to make these requests / is considered to be part of a different zone. i.e. a misconfiguration on the resolver.
<ShellcatZero> on the 18.04 system, the like looks like: ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.53#53(127.0.0.53)
<ShellcatZero> on 16.04, it looks like: ;; SERVER: 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1)
<tomreyn> so you didn't specify the resolver when running dig
<ShellcatZero> oh
<evit> Anyone seen if there is an effort to update the PHP version to address this vuln https://www.cisecurity.org/advisory/multiple-vulnerabilities-in-php-could-allow-for-arbitrary-code-execution_2018-113/
<evit> Very lively in here today... 8*P
<mybalzitch> just sounds like fear mongering.
<evit> mybalzitch, I don't understand what you mean by that.
<tomreyn> evit: you'd need to identify the CVE IDs for these vulnerabilities, then look them up on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<tomreyn> (and i don't know what mybalzitch means, either)
<evit> tomreyn, I don't see that it has a CVE yet
<tomreyn> evit: it lists php.net bug tracker IDs, and those have fields for CVE IDs.
<tomreyn> example: "Bug #76796 (Compile-time evaluation of disabled function in opcache causes segfault)" is http://bugs.php.net/76796 , which says "CVE-ID: None". so in this case no cve id was assigned (yet?), but it may be the case for some of the other bugs.
<ubottu> bug 76796 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolutions consums lots of cpu while pinging imap server" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/76796
<tomreyn> ^ ignore
<evit> tomreyn, http://php.net/ChangeLog-7.php#7.2.11 Shows CVE-ID: None
<evit> tomreyn, This is true for 7.1.x and 7.2.x - no CVE ID listed
<tomreyn> evit: so if the php developers consider those not worth assigning cve id's then i doubt they'll get handled.
<evit> tomreyn, Ahhh, I see. I was wondering why
<tomreyn> that's unless someone else will request those bugs to be fixed by opening bug reports for each of them and tagging them security, in which case they *may* get a cve assigned by a linux distro instead, and *may* be considered important enough to have bugfixes developeed and backported.
<mybalzitch> evit: there's no obvious remote code execution warned about in that "CVE", it's basically the PHP changelog for a newer version.
<evit> mybalzitch, That what I figured you were hinting at but wasn't sure.
<tomreyn> good point. those are (on a quick glance) just bug fixes, no security impact is indicated on the changelogs. so it's unclear what the "remote code execution" would be about.
<tomreyn> well the memory corruption might have security impact
<evit> tomreyn, DoS conditions aren't very good either. =)
<tomreyn> evit: right, but did you spot one?
<mybalzitch> and it's not like any of that means you can just go to a .php page and magically cause a dos/exploit just by visiting the page
<evit> tomreyn, only going off of what I read
<evit> mybalzitch, It depends on what you are using to visit the page. Kali has quite a few tools you can 'visit' a page with that can do just that
<mybalzitch> and it works against the php version currently shipping in ubuntu-server ?
<evit> I have not seen any manifestation of it but that is why I'm asking here if anyone else has...
<evit> tomreyn, mybalzitch Thanks1 I gotta jet
